# *** Show off your NEW SHOES! Post your new or new-to-you Louboutins here!***



## JetSetGo!

New CLs? New-to-you CLs? Let's see 'em!

Oh, and don't forget to post your shoes in our reference library, too!


Previous thread for reference

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-latest-cl-purchases-here-v2-739340-486.html


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Anyone with anything new?


----------



## SeeingRed

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Anyone with anything new?


Almost, but i missed the winning bid...  Lol, maybe next time!


----------



## needloub

I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...



Oh that would look nice


----------



## wannaprada

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...



I really like these! Congrats needloub!


----------



## needloub

Christchrist said:


> Oh that would look nice





wannaprada said:


> I really like these! Congrats needloub!



Thanks!  I am already looking at the black/red/white colorway as well!


----------



## wannaprada

The regular LPs don't work on my feet but the sling might.


----------



## Nolia

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...



Beautiful!!


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> The regular LPs don't work on my feet but the sling might.


You should try them out!   I was worried about the slings at first because of the height, but I find them pretty comfy...



Nolia said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks!!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...


Gorgeous needloub!!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous needloub!!



Thank you!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...



Can't wait to see you wearing them


----------



## 2Blossom

Hi all,
I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!

Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important


----------



## martinaa

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important



Congrats! Great first pair - very cute, I like them. And cute pic, too!


----------



## martinaa

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...


 
Congrats! The colors are great - I wish I could walk in LP Sling...


----------



## 2Blossom

martinaa said:


> Congrats! Great first pair - very cute, I like them. And cute pic, too!


Thank you!


----------



## ifinena

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important



Congrats on your first pair! Great choice! I'm sure there'll be more 
Awesome pic too! 
And I love Brissie, such a live-able city


----------



## beagly911

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important


Beautiful first pair!  You all looked lovely for the wedding!


----------



## MaryJoe84

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important


Congrats!!!!! They're gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## needloub

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Can't wait to see you wearing them


Thank you...I can't wait to wear them!



2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important


Great first pair...I love a good classic!



martinaa said:


> Congrats! The colors are great - I wish I could walk in LP Sling...


Thanks...I love the colorway!


----------



## Nolia

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important



Beautiful shoes and lovely family photo!! Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## LouisNY

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important



Congrats on your first CL and Prada! You look fab!


----------



## 2Blossom

ifinena said:


> Congrats on your first pair! Great choice! I'm sure there'll be more
> Awesome pic too!
> And I love Brissie, such a live-able city




Thank you  We've only been here 18 months so I'm still 'settling in'. It's nice and close to home now (NZ) after 4 years in the Middle East.  

There will definitely be more to come - I just don't know how you're meant to choose your next pair!!


----------



## 2Blossom

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful first pair!  You all looked lovely for the wedding!


Thank you   Thoroughly enjoyed getting dressed up and showing off my new shoes!


----------



## 2Blossom

MaryJoe84 said:


> Congrats!!!!! They're gorgeous!!!!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## 2Blossom

Nolia said:


> Beautiful shoes and lovely family photo!! Happy Mother's Day!!


Thank you Nolia. 
I browsed your collection last night, OMG you have some beautiful shoes! And I LOVE your mod pics   Such beautiful photos.  Ughhh this forum is not going to be good for my travel fund!!


----------



## 2Blossom

LouisNY said:


> Congrats on your first CL and Prada! You look fab!


Thanks LouisNY !  Busy trying to decide on next purchases!!


----------



## LouisNY

2Blossom said:


> Thanks LouisNY !  Busy trying to decide on next purchases!!



Just my two cents ... I bought my second pair in April and I knew for sure I wanted a pair of "everyday shoes" since my first pair is more for going out. I am also a mom to a 5 year old boy and I needed a comfy shoe


----------



## 2Blossom

LouisNY said:


> Just my two cents ... I bought my second pair in April and I knew for sure I wanted a pair of "everyday shoes" since my first pair is more for going out. I am also a mom to a 5 year old boy and I needed a comfy shoe


They are all so beautiful, so hard to decide!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Argh my picture isn't appearing for some reason but I got a pair of Metal Nodos which you can see in my collection thread


----------



## EQJ83

Just arrived today - Batignolles 100

Crappy pic but they are lovely and so comfy!


----------



## JessieG

Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...

Here are some pics..






Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)


----------



## poppyseed

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)


 
Congrats, these are just amazing!! Crazy how huge they run lol!


----------



## DrFabulousTee

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)



I also have these shoes I looove them, nice for spring and summer.
Enjoy them, they look great on you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)



Congrats Jess


----------



## wannaprada

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important



Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## wannaprada

EQJ83 said:


> Just arrived today - Batignolles 100
> 
> Crappy pic but they are lovely and so comfy!



Very nice, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)



Congrats Jessie!! I wonder why these run so big??


----------



## needloub

hermosa_vogue said:


> Argh my picture isn't appearing for some reason but I got a pair of Metal Nodos which you can see in my collection thread


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)



They look lovely! Yey!


----------



## Christchrist

EQJ83 said:


> Just arrived today - Batignolles 100
> 
> Crappy pic but they are lovely and so comfy!



Great shoe! I have the white. Love it. Congrats


----------



## 8seventeen19

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)



Congrats!!!  Glad I could be of assistance! They're quite gorgeous, no?


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:


> Congrats Jessie!! I wonder why these run so big??



Just the craziness that is Christian louboutin (....when it comes to sizing!)


----------



## JessieG

shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats!!!  Glad I could be of assistance! They're quite gorgeous, no?



Omg! Totally!!! Words cannot describe!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> They look lovely! Yey!



You need to get on board...seriously... you will no regret it!


----------



## beagly911

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)


Beautiful!  They look great on!


----------



## Chanieish

Hello ladies!

I just received my new pair of Bronze Ostrich Decolletes! I can't be more in love and I just wanted to share them with you! Here are some pictures (and on my other thread) and I'll try to get some mod pics up later! 

I went TTS for mine.


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> You need to get on board...seriously... you will no regret it!



Hahaha who is a pusher now?


----------



## beagly911

Chanieish said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I just received my new pair of Bronze Ostrich Decolletes! I can't be more in love and I just wanted to share them with you! Here are some pictures (and on my other thread) and I'll try to get some mod pics up later!
> 
> I went TTS for mine.


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## needloub

Chanieish said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I just received my new pair of Bronze Ostrich Decolletes! I can't be more in love and I just wanted to share them with you! Here are some pictures (and on my other thread) and I'll try to get some mod pics up later!
> 
> I went TTS for mine.



They are gorgeous...congrats!!


----------



## Chanieish

beagly911 said:


> Those are gorgeous!





needloub said:


> They are gorgeous...congrats!!



Thank you so much ladies!

I'll post mod pics tomorrow. So sleepy...lol


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)



THose are gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## Obsessed617

Beauties!


----------



## Sugar Cane

My new nude Haltes arrived today  They sold out in my size last year and i'm so happy i finally found them!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Chanieish said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I just received my new pair of Bronze Ostrich Decolletes! I can't be more in love and I just wanted to share them with you! Here are some pictures (and on my other thread) and I'll try to get some mod pics up later!
> 
> I went TTS for mine.



so beautiful Chanieish  how much are they?


----------



## Chanieish

shoesshoeshoes said:


> so beautiful Chanieish  how much are they?



Thank you so much! 

They are definitely from past seasons. I think they retailed for around $1700-$1900 (Net-A-Porter the last time I checked) but I got mine for less than half that from a reseller! 

There are a few on eBay if you really want one. I wouldn't pay the ridiculous amount some are asking though.


----------



## needloub

Sugar Cane said:


> My new nude Haltes arrived today  They sold out in my size last year and i'm so happy i finally found them!



So elegant!


----------



## needloub

I have been lusting after the nude LP's since the NYC meet-up last year.  I purchased the hot pink around that time instead.  However, when I saw these babies, I had to have them...it'll be perfect with a gown I purchased (it's a bit long )


----------



## Purse_Princess

Sugar Cane said:


> My new nude Haltes arrived today  They sold out in my size last year and i'm so happy i finally found them!





needloub said:


> I have been lusting after the nude LP's since the NYC meet-up last year.  I purchased the hot pink around that time instead.  However, when I saw these babies, I had to have them...it'll be perfect with a gown I purchased (it's a bit long )



Love the nude purchases! It is the most flattering color.


----------



## Chanieish

Beautiful purchases ladies! Such amazing classic choices!  Excited to see more reveals!

As promised, here are some mod pics of my new Decolletes in bronze ostrich! They fit really well out of the box! Which is surprising because of the notorious break-in period!

I swear I'm wearing shorts in the first picture lol! Sorry the pictures came out so large.


----------



## beagly911

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful purchases ladies! Such amazing classic choices!  Excited to see more reveals!
> 
> As promised, here are some mod pics of my new Decolletes in bronze ostrich! They fit really well out of the box! Which is surprising because of the notorious break-in period!
> 
> I swear I'm wearing shorts in the first picture lol! Sorry the pictures came out so large.


They are beautiful on you!!


----------



## LouisNY

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful purchases ladies! Such amazing classic choices!  Excited to see more reveals!
> 
> As promised, here are some mod pics of my new Decolletes in bronze ostrich! They fit really well out of the box! Which is surprising because of the notorious break-in period!
> 
> I swear I'm wearing shorts in the first picture lol! Sorry the pictures came out so large.



They are stunning!! And you have amazing legs 
Great purchase!


----------



## irishbelle

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful purchases ladies! Such amazing classic choices!  Excited to see more reveals!
> 
> As promised, here are some mod pics of my new Decolletes in bronze ostrich! They fit really well out of the box! Which is surprising because of the notorious break-in period!
> 
> I swear I'm wearing shorts in the first picture lol! Sorry the pictures came out so large.


these are gorgeous on. Congrats!


----------



## irishbelle

needloub said:


> I have been lusting after the nude LP's since the NYC meet-up last year.  I purchased the hot pink around that time instead.  However, when I saw these babies, I had to have them...it'll be perfect with a gown I purchased (it's a bit long )


I love the nude in the lady peep. I have black, buy i definitely want the nude too. Beautiful!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Sugar Cane said:


> My new nude Haltes arrived today  They sold out in my size last year and i'm so happy i finally found them!



Very very beautiful


----------



## princess3835

Bought my first pair of Louboutins today . The simple pump in 85 mm.  I'm already 5"8, so with these shoes I'm about 5"11  didn't want anything too high so these were perfect for me


----------



## Sugar Cane

needloub said:


> So elegant!





Purse_Princess said:


> Love the nude purchases! It is the most flattering color.





Spaceflocke said:


> Very very beautiful



Thanks guys  Looking forward to wearing them! 



princess3835 said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins today . The simple pump in 85 mm.  I'm already 5"8, so with these shoes I'm about 5"11  didn't want anything too high so these were perfect for me
> View attachment 2182416



Beautiful classic pair, especially your very first! Congrats


----------



## Sugar Cane

needloub said:


> I have been lusting after the nude LP's since the NYC meet-up last year.  I purchased the hot pink around that time instead.  However, when I saw these babies, I had to have them...it'll be perfect with a gown I purchased (it's a bit long )



These are just gorgeous! I have also been lusting after nude LP'S, another one on my wish list i guess


----------



## wannaprada

Sugar Cane said:


> My new nude Haltes arrived today  They sold out in my size last year and i'm so happy i finally found them!



Congrats! Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## wannaprada

needloub said:


> I have been lusting after the nude LP's since the NYC meet-up last year.  I purchased the hot pink around that time instead.  However, when I saw these babies, I had to have them...it'll be perfect with a gown I purchased (it's a bit long )



Every shoe you tried on that day looked good on you, including these! So glad you finally got them, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

princess3835 said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins today . The simple pump in 85 mm.  I'm already 5"8, so with these shoes I'm about 5"11  didn't want anything too high so these were perfect for me
> View attachment 2182416



Perfect first pair, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful purchases ladies! Such amazing classic choices!  Excited to see more reveals!
> 
> As promised, here are some mod pics of my new Decolletes in bronze ostrich! They fit really well out of the box! Which is surprising because of the notorious break-in period!
> 
> I swear I'm wearing shorts in the first picture lol! Sorry the pictures came out so large.



Congrats C!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chanieish said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I just received my new pair of Bronze Ostrich Decolletes! I can't be more in love and I just wanted to share them with you! Here are some pictures (and on my other thread) and I'll try to get some mod pics up later!
> 
> I went TTS for mine.



Those are lovely!!! I'm digging your chanel bag too! =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sugar Cane said:


> My new nude Haltes arrived today  They sold out in my size last year and i'm so happy i finally found them!



Those are gorgeous!!! Model pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

needloub said:


> I have been lusting after the nude LP's since the NYC meet-up last year.  I purchased the hot pink around that time instead.  However, when I saw these babies, I had to have them...it'll be perfect with a gown I purchased (it's a bit long )



Congrats!!! Those are my all time favorite!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

princess3835 said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins today . The simple pump in 85 mm.  I'm already 5"8, so with these shoes I'm about 5"11  didn't want anything too high so these were perfect for me
> View attachment 2182416



Congrats on your first purchase! They are lovely!


----------



## beagly911

Sugar Cane said:


> My new nude Haltes arrived today  They sold out in my size last year and i'm so happy i finally found them!


Beautiful classic!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> I have been lusting after the nude LP's since the NYC meet-up last year.  I purchased the hot pink around that time instead.  However, when I saw these babies, I had to have them...it'll be perfect with a gown I purchased (it's a bit long )


I think someone is hooked on the LP!!  hehe, they are awesome needloub!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

princess3835 said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins today . The simple pump in 85 mm.  I'm already 5"8, so with these shoes I'm about 5"11  didn't want anything too high so these were perfect for me
> View attachment 2182416


Congrats on a great classic!  I wore my Nude simple 70's today...so comfy!!


----------



## Chanieish

beagly911 said:


> They are beautiful on you!!



Thank you so much *beagly*! No pressure, but I'm still waiting on your work outfit pics with CLs haha! 

EDIT: Oops I just saw them! Beautiful!



LouisNY said:


> They are stunning!! And you have amazing legs
> Great purchase!



 Aww thank you *LouisNY*! I think that may be the angle of the shot lol!



irishbelle said:


> these are gorgeous on. Congrats!



Thank you *irishbelle*!



wannaprada said:


> Congrats C!



Thank you *wannaprada*! Love your Dafs! You need to give me walking lessons for 120mm and up! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are lovely!!! I'm digging your chanel bag too! =)



Thank you *Lavenderduckiez*! That Chanel bag is my workhorse. I carry it everywhere.


----------



## Chanieish

princess3835 said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins today . The simple pump in 85 mm.  I'm already 5"8, so with these shoes I'm about 5"11  didn't want anything too high so these were perfect for me
> View attachment 2182416



Congrats on your first pair! It looks so comfy!

Loving all the recent nude CL purchases!


----------



## needloub

Purse_Princess said:


> Love the nude purchases! It is the most flattering color.


It's so versatile!



irishbelle said:


> I love the nude in the lady peep. I have black, buy i definitely want the nude too. Beautiful!


Oh, I definitely want the black one day, especially with the red tip! 



Sugar Cane said:


> These are just gorgeous! I have also been lusting after nude LP'S, another one on my wish list i guess


I have been lusting over these for almost a year lol!  I finally took the plunge!



wannaprada said:


> Every shoe you tried on that day looked good on you, including these! So glad you finally got them, congrats!


  Ever since that day, I have been thinking about this pair...I'm so glad that I was able to snag a pair for a great deal!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats!!! Those are my all time favorite!!


Thank you! 



beagly911 said:


> I think someone is hooked on the LP!!  hehe, they are awesome needloub!  Congrats!


 Oh, I am hooked!


----------



## martinaa

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful purchases ladies! Such amazing classic choices!  Excited to see more reveals!
> 
> As promised, here are some mod pics of my new Decolletes in bronze ostrich! They fit really well out of the box! Which is surprising because of the notorious break-in period!
> 
> I swear I'm wearing shorts in the first picture lol! Sorry the pictures came out so large.


 
Amazing legs girl! The shoes are great too!


----------



## baglici0us

Pivichic 100s!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important



Awwww such a cute pic. Welcome and be prepared to be whisked away by the red sole.


----------



## beagly911

baglici0us said:


> Pivichic 100s!


Very nice!


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> I have been lusting after the nude LP's since the NYC meet-up last year.  I purchased the hot pink around that time instead.  However, when I saw these babies, I had to have them...it'll be perfect with a gown I purchased (it's a bit long )



What a great classic.  Congrats.


----------



## Christchrist

baglici0us said:


> Pivichic 100s!



Cute. How do they feel after wearing for awhile


----------



## Christchrist

Gosh I need multi quote on this phone!!! Great buys girls


----------



## Montelle

JetSetGo! said:


> New CLs? New-to-you CLs? Let's see 'em!
> 
> Oh, and don't forget to post your shoes in our reference library, too!
> 
> 
> Previous thread for reference
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-latest-cl-purchases-here-v2-739340-486.html


I LOVE both!!!  How cute


----------



## Mrs. MFH

My 2 latest acquisitions...been away for awhile TPF is bad for my ban....
Astrogirl 120mm-took .5 size down (very comfy shoe)
Bianca Patent Caribas 140mm (u can never have too many Bianca's)...


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> My 2 latest acquisitions...been away for awhile TPF is bad for my ban....
> Astrogirl 120mm-took .5 size down (very comfy shoe)
> Bianca Patent Caribas 140mm (u can never have too many Bianca's)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183260
> View attachment 2183261



Twinsies on the Bianca . Congrats. Love that color


----------



## needloub

Christchrist said:


> What a great classic.  Congrats.



Thank you...I am so happy to have them!


----------



## Chanieish

baglici0us said:


> Pivichic 100s!



Super cute! I really like PVC, so I'm loving your shoes. 



Mrs. MFH said:


> My 2 latest acquisitions...been away for awhile TPF is bad for my ban....
> Astrogirl 120mm-took .5 size down (very comfy shoe)
> Bianca Patent Caribas 140mm (u can never have too many Bianca's)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183260
> View attachment 2183261



Love, love, love the astrogirl! I wasn't even aware of the style. Does it fit like a Filo?

I seriously contemplating on purchasing. Barney's has my size.


----------



## Chanieish

martinaa said:


> Amazing legs girl! The shoes are great too!



Thanks so much! 

I rarely wear heels, but when I do I love the feeling!


----------



## wannaprada

baglici0us said:


> Pivichic 100s!



Congrats Baglicious!


----------



## wannaprada

Mrs. MFH said:


> My 2 latest acquisitions...been away for awhile TPF is bad for my ban....
> Astrogirl 120mm-took .5 size down (very comfy shoe)
> Bianca Patent Caribas 140mm (u can never have too many Bianca's)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183260
> View attachment 2183261



Congrats Mrs!


----------



## wannaprada

My newest acquisition: Nude Bianca spikes 140.


----------



## Chanieish

wannaprada said:


> My newest acquisition: Nude Bianca spikes 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183473
> 
> View attachment 2183474



Gorgy shoes *wannaprada*!

Waiting to get my first spiked pair!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> My newest acquisition: Nude Bianca spikes 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183473
> 
> View attachment 2183474



Bad girl. Glad you got them


----------



## JessieG

Mrs. MFH said:


> My 2 latest acquisitions...been away for awhile TPF is bad for my ban....
> Astrogirl 120mm-took .5 size down (very comfy shoe)
> Bianca Patent Caribas 140mm (u can never have too many Bianca's)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183260
> View attachment 2183261



Nice....both amazing colours!!


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:


> My newest acquisition: Nude Bianca spikes 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183473
> 
> View attachment 2183474



Wow!! I never personally liked these BUT you have changed my mind. They look amazing on you!! You wear CL's well!!! Congrats...


----------



## wannaprada

Chanieish said:


> Gorgy shoes *wannaprada*!
> 
> Waiting to get my first spiked pair!



Thanks Chanieish! Can't wait to see your spikes!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Bad girl. Glad you got them



Lol! Thanks CC!


----------



## wannaprada

JessieG said:


> Wow!! I never personally liked these BUT you have changed my mind. They look amazing on you!! You wear CL's well!!! Congrats...



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## 8seventeen19

princess3835 said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins today . The simple pump in 85 mm.  I'm already 5"8, so with these shoes I'm about 5"11  didn't want anything too high so these were perfect for me
> View attachment 2182416


Congrats!



Chanieish said:


> Beautiful purchases ladies! Such amazing classic choices!  Excited to see more reveals!
> 
> As promised, here are some mod pics of my new Decolletes in bronze ostrich! They fit really well out of the box! Which is surprising because of the notorious break-in period!
> 
> I swear I'm wearing shorts in the first picture lol! Sorry the pictures came out so large.


I've always loved this bronze color and the ostrich is a bonus! Very rare to find that skin anymore.



baglici0us said:


> Pivichic 100s!


Love these!!! The Pivichic will always hold a special place in my heart. Congrats!


Mrs. MFH said:


> My 2 latest acquisitions...been away for awhile TPF is bad for my ban....
> Astrogirl 120mm-took .5 size down (very comfy shoe)
> Bianca Patent Caribas 140mm (u can never have too many Bianca's)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183260
> View attachment 2183261


LOVE the Astrogirl. 



wannaprada said:


> My newest acquisition: Nude Bianca spikes 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183473
> 
> View attachment 2183474


Corde is FAB. Love that color.


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> My 2 latest acquisitions...been away for awhile TPF is bad for my ban....
> Astrogirl 120mm-took .5 size down (very comfy shoe)
> Bianca Patent Caribas 140mm (u can never have too many Bianca's)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183260
> View attachment 2183261


Both are beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> My newest acquisition: Nude Bianca spikes 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183473
> 
> View attachment 2183474


Fabulous wanna!!  Congrats!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Mrs. MFH said:


> My 2 latest acquisitions...been away for awhile TPF is bad for my ban....
> Astrogirl 120mm-took .5 size down (very comfy shoe)
> Bianca Patent Caribas 140mm (u can never have too many Bianca's)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183260
> View attachment 2183261



Those Biancas are delicious


----------



## wannaprada

shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I've always loved this bronze color and the ostrich is a bonus! Very rare to find that skin anymore.
> 
> 
> Love these!!! The Pivichic will always hold a special place in my heart. Congrats!
> 
> LOVE the Astrogirl.
> 
> 
> Corde is FAB. Love that color.



Thanks shoeaddict!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous wanna!!  Congrats!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

wannaprada said:


> My newest acquisition: Nude Bianca spikes 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183473
> 
> View attachment 2183474



Very nice Bianca spikes....you are making me rethink my decision of not getting them. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Chanieish said:


> Super cute! I really like PVC, so I'm loving your shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love the astrogirl! I wasn't even aware of the style. Does it fit like a Filo?
> 
> I seriously contemplating on purchasing. Barney's has my size.



Thanks Chanieish,
The Astrogirl's toe box is roomier (wider) than the FILO and IMO that makes it more comfortable. Sort of like the Fifi with a 120mm heel. It does not feel like a 120m heel though. For a more snug fit order .5 size down if you decide to get them.


----------



## wannaprada

Mrs. MFH said:


> Very nice Bianca spikes....you are making me rethink my decision of not getting them. Congrats on your purchase!



Thanks Mrs! Get them, get them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> My 2 latest acquisitions...been away for awhile TPF is bad for my ban....
> Astrogirl 120mm-took .5 size down (very comfy shoe)
> Bianca Patent Caribas 140mm (u can never have too many Bianca's)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183260
> View attachment 2183261



I love your new additions!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> My newest acquisition: Nude Bianca spikes 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183473
> 
> View attachment 2183474



Those are super sexy!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Twinsies on the Bianca . Congrats. Love that color



Thanks CC, what color combos did you wear yours with?


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super sexy!!!



Thanks LD!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks CC, what color combos did you wear yours with?



White or grey dress so far. I'm boring


----------



## SeeingRed

Christchrist said:


> White or grey dress so far. I'm boring


 
Classic and sophisticated is NOT broing...


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> My newest acquisition: Nude Bianca spikes 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183473
> 
> View attachment 2183474



You know that I absolutely love this pair!!


----------



## needloub

I was sad when I had to give up these Rolande's because they were too snug.  I finally tracked down a pair in my size!  Sensible leopard flats on the right (_Stuart Weitzman_) and not so sensible slings on the left


----------



## Chanieish

needloub said:


> I was sad when I had to give up these Rolande's because they were too snug.  I finally tracked down a pair in my size!  Sensible leopard flats on the right (_Stuart Weitzman_) and not so sensible slings on the left



Super cute animal print! I love leopard in small doses.


----------



## needloub

Chanieish said:


> Super cute animal print! I love leopard in small doses.


Thanks!  At least I can wear the flats to the hospital lol!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> I was sad when I had to give up these Rolande's because they were too snug.  I finally tracked down a pair in my size!  Sensible leopard flats on the right (_Stuart Weitzman_) and not so sensible slings on the left


They are both great needloub!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> They are both great needloub!



Thank you!


----------



## baglici0us

Christchrist said:


> Cute. How do they feel after wearing for awhile


They are very comfortable! It's close to winter where I am so cant really test if my feet would get sweaty or not. I went half a size down from my usual size. 



beagly911 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks!


----------



## Obsessed617

My new Daf Booty's re release of the 2011(?) model. I live in black skinny jeans..black leggings..and well.. Lots of black! I see not many of you are into the Daffodile style/cut but they are my favorite! I have a bit if an edgy style so they suit me. Originally I wanted the leather but they sold out the day my bf was going to purchase! Love them - still worried they won't stretch!


----------



## wannaprada

Obsessed617 said:


> My new Daf Booty's re release of the 2011(?) model. I live in black skinny jeans..black leggings..and well.. Lots of black! I see not many of you are into the Daffodile style/cut but they are my favorite! I have a bit if an edgy style so they suit me. Originally I wanted the leather but they sold out the day my bf was going to purchase! Love them - still worried they won't stretch!



Hotness! Love them, congrats!


----------



## Obsessed617

wannaprada said:


> Hotness! Love them, congrats!


Thank you


----------



## kham

baglici0us said:


> Pivichic 100s!



Love them on you!!! They are gorge!!


----------



## Christchrist

Obsessed617 said:


> My new Daf Booty's re release of the 2011(?) model. I live in black skinny jeans..black leggings..and well.. Lots of black! I see not many of you are into the Daffodile style/cut but they are my favorite! I have a bit if an edgy style so they suit me. Originally I wanted the leather but they sold out the day my bf was going to purchase! Love them - still worried they won't stretch!



Sexy! Love


----------



## sammie225

coroclic 140 in leopard they're so cool


----------



## abs678

sammie225 said:


> coroclic 140 in leopard they're so cool


Oooh haven't seen these on anyone yet... I love em!


----------



## martinaa

Obsessed617 said:


> My new Daf Booty's re release of the 2011(?) model. I live in black skinny jeans..black leggings..and well.. Lots of black! I see not many of you are into the Daffodile style/cut but they are my favorite! I have a bit if an edgy style so they suit me. Originally I wanted the leather but they sold out the day my bf was going to purchase! Love them - still worried they won't stretch!



These are really hot! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Obsessed617 said:


> My new Daf Booty's re release of the 2011(?) model. I live in black skinny jeans..black leggings..and well.. Lots of black! I see not many of you are into the Daffodile style/cut but they are my favorite! I have a bit if an edgy style so they suit me. Originally I wanted the leather but they sold out the day my bf was going to purchase! Love them - still worried they won't stretch!


WOW hotness!


----------



## kham

After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!

Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil
> 
> View attachment 2185771
> 
> View attachment 2185772


You rock these kham, congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:


> After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil
> 
> View attachment 2185771
> 
> View attachment 2185772



These look great on you


----------



## needloub

Obsessed617 said:


> My new Daf Booty's re release of the 2011(?) model. I live in black skinny jeans..black leggings..and well.. Lots of black! I see not many of you are into the Daffodile style/cut but they are my favorite! I have a bit if an edgy style so they suit me. Originally I wanted the leather but they sold out the day my bf was going to purchase! Love them - still worried they won't stretch!


I am sooo into the Daff style and these are some hot booties! 



sammie225 said:


> coroclic 140 in leopard they're so cool


I'm loving the animal print! 



kham said:


> After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil
> 
> View attachment 2185771
> 
> View attachment 2185772


Oh, I have always wanted a pair in black leather...they are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> You rock these kham, congrats!!





Christchrist said:


> These look great on you





needloub said:


> Oh, I have always wanted a pair in black leather...they are gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you ladies!!! I absolutely love them. Now if I can only find the nude


----------



## BagBragger

Hi ladies-

It's been a short while since I've really posted to the forum.  I needed a break.  I figured it was better to go mute than say something that would terminate my membership. 

Any-who, I've acquired a few pair of shoes since my last post.  Most recently, today I went to the boutique and treated myself a much needed nude shoe.  I would have loved to have waited to see if they would have gone on sale, but all indications point to that being a mistake.  So I took the full price plunge.

Here's my shoe...the Vendome in nude patent:






I really like this shoe.  I wanted it in leather but refused to buy another shoe with a red toe.  One is more than enough for my wear.  It really feels more secure that the Very Prive.  I won't get rid of my black kid Very Prive w/ red toe, but I don't think I'll be getting that shoe in any other color way.  I've also learned, with time and more frequent wear of my shoes, that I do not wear a 40.  My shoes are flopping off my feet.  Padding will be a common dominator for me (for the shoes I keep).   

That's is for this post.  Happy with the Vendome!  Considering the black patent sling backs, but I'm recognizing that I need a balance between peep toe and close toe shoes...so I may have to set my sights on something else.

Your new shoes are cute ladies.  Wear them well and enjoy to compliments!


----------



## BagBragger

Here are the other purchases I've amassed during my vacation from tPF...nothing so fancy, but just right for me.






I also got the Very Prive in black pony hair, but they are a size 40 so I'm not going to even take them out the box for a picture.  I'll be going through a local consignment store along with a few other pair of shoes that are either too big or have too high of a pitch for me (like the Elisa).


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Here are the other purchases I've amassed during my vacation from tPF...nothing so fancy, but just right for me.
> 
> View attachment 2186102
> 
> View attachment 2186107
> 
> 
> I also got the Very Prive in black pony hair, but they are a size 40 so I'm not going to even take them out the box for a picture.  I'll be going through a local consignment store along with a few other pair of shoes that are either too big or have too high of a pitch for me (like the Elisa).



Nice work girl. Hope you are well


----------



## Christchrist

I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> It's been a short while since I've really posted to the forum.  I needed a break.  I figured it was better to go mute than say something that would terminate my membership.
> 
> Any-who, I've acquired a few pair of shoes since my last post.  Most recently, today I went to the boutique and treated myself a much needed nude shoe.  I would have loved to have waited to see if they would have gone on sale, but all indications point to that being a mistake.  So I took the full price plunge.
> 
> Here's my shoe...the Vendome in nude patent:
> 
> View attachment 2186061
> 
> View attachment 2186062
> 
> 
> I really like this shoe.  I wanted it in leather but refused to buy another shoe with a red toe.  One is more than enough for my wear.  It really feels more secure that the Very Prive.  I won't get rid of my black kid Very Prive w/ red toe, but I don't think I'll be getting that shoe in any other color way.  I've also learned, with time and more frequent wear of my shoes, that I do not wear a 40.  My shoes are flopping off my feet.  Padding will be a common dominator for me (for the shoes I keep).
> 
> That's is for this post.  Happy with the Vendome!  Considering the black patent sling backs, but I'm recognizing that I need a balance between peep toe and close toe shoes...so I may have to set my sights on something else.
> 
> Your new shoes are cute ladies.  Wear them well and enjoy to compliments!





BagBragger said:


> Here are the other purchases I've amassed during my vacation from tPF...nothing so fancy, but just right for me.
> 
> View attachment 2186102
> 
> View attachment 2186107
> 
> 
> I also got the Very Prive in black pony hair, but they are a size 40 so I'm not going to even take them out the box for a picture.  I'll be going through a local consignment store along with a few other pair of shoes that are either too big or have too high of a pitch for me (like the Elisa).


They are all gorgeous!  Congrats, and welcome back!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo
> View attachment 2186184
> View attachment 2186185
> View attachment 2186186


Fabulous CC, they look great!


----------



## wannaprada

sammie225 said:


> coroclic 140 in leopard they're so cool



Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:


> After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil
> 
> View attachment 2185771
> 
> View attachment 2185772



Love these, congrats!


----------



## Obsessed617

I haven't mastered the multiple quote function yet but all of your shoes look amazing!
Especially adore the leather Daffs! I'm a newbie.. But you ladies above seem to have mastered what shoe flows perfectly with your foot/size width etc.. Because ON they really look like perfect fits! They are such lovely pieces of wearable art! Love those pigalle's they look AHMAZING on you! 
I guess I will just have to continue aquiring more so I can be adept at that also


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> It's been a short while since I've really posted to the forum.  I needed a break.  I figured it was better to go mute than say something that would terminate my membership.
> 
> Any-who, I've acquired a few pair of shoes since my last post.  Most recently, today I went to the boutique and treated myself a much needed nude shoe.  I would have loved to have waited to see if they would have gone on sale, but all indications point to that being a mistake.  So I took the full price plunge.
> 
> Here's my shoe...the Vendome in nude patent:
> 
> View attachment 2186061
> 
> View attachment 2186062
> 
> Your new shoes are cute ladies.  Wear them well and enjoy to compliments!



Nice purchases, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo
> View attachment 2186184
> View attachment 2186185
> View attachment 2186186



Congrats! I thought you already had these Pigalles?


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Nice work girl. Hope you are well



Hey CC! Thank youuuu! I'm doing fine.  Just busy as heck! I'll report in more detail by text.


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo
> View attachment 2186184
> View attachment 2186185
> View attachment 2186186



Now what's the first shoe? Is that Burma? Is it new? It's really cute!!! It looks purple.  That pigalle is quite funky!!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:


> Nice purchases, congrats!



Thank you Wanna....sad about the Chi-town meet-up but soon, right?  Been checking you out too!  I like those Daffs on you (wish I could like em for myself) and the spike nude Biance is fierce!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> They are all gorgeous!  Congrats, and welcome back!



Awww Beagly, warm hugs!  I'm glad to be back.  Hopefully with much discipline.  And less impulse.  You're looking great, BTW!  Stay encouraged!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BagBragger said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> It's been a short while since I've really posted to the forum.  I needed a break.  I figured it was better to go mute than say something that would terminate my membership.
> 
> Any-who, I've acquired a few pair of shoes since my last post.  Most recently, today I went to the boutique and treated myself a much needed nude shoe.  I would have loved to have waited to see if they would have gone on sale, but all indications point to that being a mistake.  So I took the full price plunge.
> 
> Here's my shoe...the Vendome in nude patent:
> 
> View attachment 2186061
> 
> View attachment 2186062
> 
> 
> I really like this shoe.  I wanted it in leather but refused to buy another shoe with a red toe.  One is more than enough for my wear.  It really feels more secure that the Very Prive.  I won't get rid of my black kid Very Prive w/ red toe, but I don't think I'll be getting that shoe in any other color way.  I've also learned, with time and more frequent wear of my shoes, that I do not wear a 40.  My shoes are flopping off my feet.  Padding will be a common dominator for me (for the shoes I keep).
> 
> That's is for this post.  Happy with the Vendome!  Considering the black patent sling backs, but I'm recognizing that I need a balance between peep toe and close toe shoes...so I may have to set my sights on something else.
> 
> Your new shoes are cute ladies.  Wear them well and enjoy to compliments!



Glad to see you are back. I think we all need a break sometime !  Love your Vendomes. Good luck with selling the other ones at the consignment shop.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo
> View attachment 2186184
> View attachment 2186185
> View attachment 2186186



Very nice. Haven't seen the Burma before and those Pigalle's are stunning. You wear them well!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Congrats! I thought you already had these Pigalles?



No I have the new graffiti pigalle. It's pink, grey, black n white


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Now what's the first shoe? Is that Burma? Is it new? It's really cute!!! It looks purple.  That pigalle is quite funky!!



The peep toe is very riche Burma Strass


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Very nice. Haven't seen the Burma before and those Pigalle's are stunning. You wear them well!



Thank you girl


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo
> View attachment 2186184
> View attachment 2186185
> View attachment 2186186



Holy Moly!!!

The pigalle pollock looks so fabulous! Those are one of my HGs! Where did you find those if I may ask!

You look stunning in both of them of course.


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Glad to see you are back. I think we all need a break sometime !  Love your Vendomes. Good luck with selling the other ones at the consignment shop.



Thanks Mrs!  It's not the best option for selling because I have to split the profit, but it take the work out of it for me.... I'm still dreaming about your cobalt filo!


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> Awww Beagly, warm hugs!  I'm glad to be back.  Hopefully with much discipline.  And less impulse.  You're looking great, BTW!  Stay encouraged!!!


So glad to see you back.  And I understand the impulse...it gets me more often than not!!!  Thanks I am encouraged every day right now!!!  Best to you my friend!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil
> 
> View attachment 2185771
> 
> View attachment 2185772



COngrats! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> It's been a short while since I've really posted to the forum.  I needed a break.  I figured it was better to go mute than say something that would terminate my membership.
> 
> Any-who, I've acquired a few pair of shoes since my last post.  Most recently, today I went to the boutique and treated myself a much needed nude shoe.  I would have loved to have waited to see if they would have gone on sale, but all indications point to that being a mistake.  So I took the full price plunge.
> 
> Here's my shoe...the Vendome in nude patent:
> 
> View attachment 2186061
> 
> View attachment 2186062
> 
> 
> I really like this shoe.  I wanted it in leather but refused to buy another shoe with a red toe.  One is more than enough for my wear.  It really feels more secure that the Very Prive.  I won't get rid of my black kid Very Prive w/ red toe, but I don't think I'll be getting that shoe in any other color way.  I've also learned, with time and more frequent wear of my shoes, that I do not wear a 40.  My shoes are flopping off my feet.  Padding will be a common dominator for me (for the shoes I keep).
> 
> That's is for this post.  Happy with the Vendome!  Considering the black patent sling backs, but I'm recognizing that I need a balance between peep toe and close toe shoes...so I may have to set my sights on something else.
> 
> Your new shoes are cute ladies.  Wear them well and enjoy to compliments!



I love the new addition! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo
> View attachment 2186184
> View attachment 2186185
> View attachment 2186186



Those are hot!!!!


----------



## 9distelle

BagBragger said:


> Here are the other purchases I've amassed during my vacation from tPF...nothing so fancy, but just right for me.
> 
> View attachment 2186102
> 
> View attachment 2186107
> 
> 
> I also got the Very Prive in black pony hair, but they are a size 40 so I'm not going to even take them out the box for a picture.  I'll be going through a local consignment store along with a few other pair of shoes that are either too big or have too high of a pitch for me (like the Elisa).


Congrats for your latest purchases, they look stunning on you!! your pedi as well!!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo
> View attachment 2186184
> View attachment 2186185
> View attachment 2186186



Oh my! I love the Pigalle Pollock! May I ask, where you have found them?


----------



## martinaa

I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big 

The Banana is so comfortable IMO.

Sorry for the dirty floor:shame:


----------



## wannaprada

martinaa said:


> I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big
> 
> The Banana is so comfortable IMO.
> 
> Sorry for the dirty floor:shame:



Perfect summer color, congrats!


----------



## beagly911

martinaa said:


> I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big
> 
> The Banana is so comfortable IMO.
> 
> Sorry for the dirty floor:shame:


Beautiful!!


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Perfect summer color, congrats!





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!!


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Holy Moly!!!
> 
> The pigalle pollock looks so fabulous! Those are one of my HGs! Where did you find those if I may ask!
> 
> You look stunning in both of them of course.



A friend had them. They are 38 1/2 size too small but I do love them. She never wore them!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big
> 
> The Banana is so comfortable IMO.
> 
> Sorry for the dirty floor:shame:



That's a pretty color.  Congrats


----------



## needloub

martinaa said:


> I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big
> 
> The Banana is so comfortable IMO.
> 
> Sorry for the dirty floor:shame:



Love this color!  How does this shoe fit at the toe box with the thin topline?


----------



## Obsessed617

martinaa said:


> I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big
> 
> The Banana is so comfortable IMO.
> 
> Sorry for the dirty floor:shame:


Those are sooo pretty!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> So glad to see you back.  And I understand the impulse...it gets me more often than not!!!  Thanks I am encouraged every day right now!!!  Best to you my friend!!



Thanks Beagly!  I'm going to go jogging this evening.  Gotta take things day by day right?  Anyway, you are looking wonderful, but feeling that way is the most important.  Take care and you've always got a cheerleader in me!


----------



## BagBragger

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the new addition! Congrats!



Heeeeeey Lavender!  Thank you!  I didn't realize how much I've missed you girls!!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

9distelle said:


> Congrats for your latest purchases, they look stunning on you!! your pedi as well!!



LOL, thank you 9!  I warmly appreciate the compliment.


----------



## BagBragger

Ladies, thank you. Sometimes through cyberspace we never know how a "hello" or compliment will impact someone miles away.  Another reason why I took a break is because work has been not so great.  If you've heard anything in the news about the school closings in Chicago, then you're sure to understand the turmoil here.  I've never known education to be a field that wasn't "safe" to work in, and currently in this district everyone is concerned about the future.  I'm not protected by a union in the role I have so my concern is heighten.   I said all that to say that I took time away from here, but this is where I probably need to be.  You girls are never far away with only positive things to say.  And even though its mostly about shoes, I've often seen dialogue go beyond shoes.  You all are wonderful in your own way and I appreciate you for putting a smile on my face!

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## BagBragger

martinaa said:


> I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big
> 
> The Banana is so comfortable IMO.
> 
> Sorry for the dirty floor:shame:



Nice and summery!


----------



## Chanieish

kham said:


> After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil



Gorgeous shoes! Congratulations!



BagBragger said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> It's been a short while since I've really posted to the forum.  I needed a break.  I figured it was better to go mute than say something that would terminate my membership.
> 
> Any-who, I've acquired a few pair of shoes since my last post.  Most recently, today I went to the boutique and treated myself a much needed nude shoe.  I would have loved to have waited to see if they would have gone on sale, but all indications point to that being a mistake.  So I took the full price plunge.
> 
> Here's my shoe...the Vendome in nude patent:
> 
> I really like this shoe.  I wanted it in leather but refused to buy another shoe with a red toe.  One is more than enough for my wear.  It really feels more secure that the Very Prive.  I won't get rid of my black kid Very Prive w/ red toe, but I don't think I'll be getting that shoe in any other color way.  I've also learned, with time and more frequent wear of my shoes, that I do not wear a 40.  My shoes are flopping off my feet.  Padding will be a common dominator for me (for the shoes I keep).
> 
> That's is for this post.  Happy with the Vendome!  Considering the black patent sling backs, but I'm recognizing that I need a balance between peep toe and close toe shoes...so I may have to set my sights on something else.
> 
> Your new shoes are cute ladies.  Wear them well and enjoy to compliments!



Nude patent shoes are my favorite and the vedome is a beautiful classic shape. I'm sure you look amazing it in. Enjoy in good health!



martinaa said:


> I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big
> 
> The Banana is so comfortable IMO.
> 
> Sorry for the dirty floor:shame:



Amazing coral color! Coral looks good on every skin tone IMO.



BagBragger said:


> Ladies, thank you. Sometimes through cyberspace we never know how a "hello" or compliment will impact someone miles away.  Another reason why I took a break is because work has been not so great.  If you've heard anything in the news about the school closings in Chicago, then you're sure to understand the turmoil here.  I've never known education to be a field that wasn't "safe" to work in, and currently in this district everyone is concerned about the future.  I'm not protected by a union in the role I have so my concern is heighten.   I said all that to say that I took time away from here, but this is where I probably need to be.  You girls are never far away with only positive things to say.  And even though its mostly about shoes, I've often seen dialogue go beyond shoes.  You all are wonderful in your own way and I appreciate you for putting a smile on my face!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!



I'm sorry to hear about the difficulties in Chicago. Education is one of the most important things we can provide to youth. (I've been studying for almost 20 years now  )My best friend is finishing her master's in education and I am so happy for her.

I agree that TPF is super positive and supportive. I know we've never met on purse forum (I'm new to CLs), but welcome back all the same!


----------



## BagBragger

Chanieish said:


> Nude patent shoes are my favorite and the vedome is a beautiful classic shape. I'm sure you look amazing it in. Enjoy in good health!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the difficulties in Chicago. Education is one of the most important things we can provide to youth. (I've been studying for almost 20 years now  )My best friend is finishing her master's in education and I am so happy for her.
> 
> I agree that TPF is super positive and supportive. I know we've never met on purse forum (I'm new to CLs), but welcome back all the same!



Thank you Chanieish!  I think the Vendome will be my favorite shoe!  I'm quickly getting over wanted it in leather!

And nice to cyber-meet you!!!  I hope you find the CL threads to be like a childhood invisible friend!


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> Love these, congrats!





Obsessed617 said:


> I haven't mastered the multiple quote function yet but all of your shoes look amazing!
> Especially adore the leather Daffs! I'm a newbie.. But you ladies above seem to have mastered what shoe flows perfectly with your foot/size width etc.. Because ON they really look like perfect fits! They are such lovely pieces of wearable art! Love those pigalle's they look AHMAZING on you!
> I guess I will just have to continue aquiring more so I can be adept at that also





Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! They are gorgeous!!





Chanieish said:


> Gorgeous shoes! Congratulations!



Thank you all!! I'm still  over them.


----------



## Kellymanuel

Ladies you all have beautiful shoes!  I am very jealous.  I do not own a pair of Christian Louboutins yet.


----------



## sophe

Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
They are classic and gorgeous though






More pic in my album


----------



## beagly911

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pic in my album


Congrats on a true classic!!  So pretty!!


----------



## sophe

beagly911 said:


> Congrats on a true classic!!  So pretty!!


It does~Thanks dear


----------



## Chanieish

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pic in my album



Love the pigalles on you! They are so flattering.

And you have such pretty and narrow feet! (In a non-pervy way lol) I'm so jealous.

Thanks again for helping me with the Bow Bow sizing! Mine fit absolutely perfectly thanks to you!


----------



## sophe

Chanieish said:


> Love the pigalles on you! They are so flattering.
> 
> And you have such pretty and narrow feet! (In a non-pervy way lol) I'm so jealous.
> 
> Thanks again for helping me with the Bow Bow sizing! Mine fit absolutely perfectly thanks to you!



Not a problem sweetie I'm glad that I'm useful here..LOL
hmm..thin feet is easy to find shoes,I have small heels too,sometimes wearing this kind of shoes are such slippy when walk   I have to pad almost all of my shoes on back..two sides to one coin I guess
Pervy will never JUST ask for sizing~~ hahaha

Thanks for those lovely compliments and I hope you love your Bow Bow as me


----------



## 9distelle

martinaa said:


> I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big
> 
> The Banana is so comfortable IMO.
> 
> Sorry for the dirty floor:shame:


great purchase, congrats!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pic in my album



Classic are always my favorite! They are beautiful!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> That's a pretty color.  Congrats





needloub said:


> Love this color!  How does this shoe fit at the toe box with the thin topline?





Obsessed617 said:


> Those are sooo pretty!





BagBragger said:


> Nice and summery!





Chanieish said:


> Amazing coral color! Coral looks good on every skin tone IMO.





9distelle said:


> great purchase, congrats!!



Thank you for the sweet comments *Christchrist*, *needloub*, *Obsessed617*, *BagBragger*, *Chanieish *and *9distelle*! The shoe is very comfortable. The toe box feel good, the thin topline is no problem for walking. I think they feel like my Lady Peep, only more walkable because of the 140 heel high.


----------



## martinaa

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pic in my album



The nude Pigalle is soooo sexy - big congrats!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pic in my album



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pic in my album



Great classic. Congrats.  I hate when things are overpriced on eBay


----------



## BagBragger

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> More pic in my album



So because of your long wait and price you should wear them all the time! Even at home in your pajamas!  LOL!  They are very nice and classic.  They look great on you too!


----------



## needloub

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pic in my album


This is the most gorgeous classic pair!  It matches your skin tone so well!  Did you size down or did you take them TTS?



martinaa said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments *Christchrist*, *needloub*, *Obsessed617*, *BagBragger*, *Chanieish *and *9distelle*! The shoe is very comfortable. The toe box feel good, the thin topline is no problem for walking. I think they feel like my Lady Peep, only more walkable because of the 140 heel high.


Thanks for the advice.  I was looking at a pair and was worried about the topline!


----------



## wannaprada

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pic in my album



Shoe twins! Congrats!


----------



## martinaa

needloub said:


> This is the most gorgeous classic pair! It matches your skin tone so well! Did you size down or did you take them TTS?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I was looking at a pair and was worried about the topline!


 

*GO* for them, they are gorgeous. And I would say go half to probably full size down, they run big. I got them on ebay half size down. If I had the chance I had choose one full size down.


----------



## needloub

martinaa said:


> *GO* for them, they are gorgeous. And I would say go half to probably full size down, they run big. I got them on ebay half size down. If I had the chance I had choose one full size down.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wannaprada

needloub said:


> You know that I absolutely love this pair!!


 


needloub said:


> I was sad when I had to give up these Rolande's because they were too snug. I finally tracked down a pair in my size! Sensible leopard flats on the right (_Stuart Weitzman_) and not so sensible slings on the left


 
Thanks sweetie and I'm loving your wardrobe updates!!



BagBragger said:


> Thank you Wanna....sad about the Chi-town meet-up but soon, right? Been checking you out too! I like those Daffs on you (wish I could like em for myself) and the spike nude Biance is fierce!


 
Thanks sweetie!  I'm sorry about the meet-up in Chi-town! Hey, maybe you can lead the efforts for that one?!  I'd be happy to help you out!    Inbox me and let me know.


----------



## Nolia

Congrats on your purchase!!  Beautiful classic!!


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> Thanks sweetie and I'm loving your wardrobe updates!!


----------



## oxox

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important



Gorgeous shoes!
Also, I saw you picture and thought you looked familiar then saw we live in the same city!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Just a quick tease of the Pigalle Spotlight. I'll take more pictures, but those will have to wait until tomorrow when the Grenadine comes. The color matches Chanel Vernis in Taboo, which I love! (and am wearing)

Not sure if I am keeping those as the paillettes do come off and the effect is really neat right out of the box, but I have noticed with just walking in my house that I am finding glitter on my floor. I am very worried that it will create 'bald' spots.


----------



## 8seventeen19

BagBragger said:


> Here are the other purchases I've amassed during my vacation from tPF...nothing so fancy, but just right for me.
> 
> View attachment 2186102
> 
> View attachment 2186107
> 
> 
> .





BagBragger said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> View attachment 2186061
> 
> View attachment 2186062



Congrats on your lovely finds!! 



kham said:


> After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil
> 
> View attachment 2185771
> 
> View attachment 2185772


Sexy!!



sammie225 said:


> coroclic 140 in leopard they're so cool


Love the mini-chad! 



Obsessed617 said:


> My new Daf Booty's re release of the 2011(?) model. I live in black skinny jeans..black leggings..and well.. Lots of black! I see not many of you are into the Daffodile style/cut but they are my favorite! I have a bit if an edgy style so they suit me. Originally I wanted the leather but they sold out the day my bf was going to purchase! Love them - still worried they won't stretch!


Very nice!!


needloub said:


> I was sad when I had to give up these Rolande's because they were too snug.  I finally tracked down a pair in my size!  Sensible leopard flats on the right (_Stuart Weitzman_) and not so sensible slings on the left


LOVE these flats!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sophe said:


> Everyone got these but me..and after thousand years of waiting...I decide to get these on eBay with ridiculous priced...:storm:
> They are classic and gorgeous though
> 
> More pic in my album


Such a classic!! I've seen the prices Pigalles are going for on Ebay... ouch!! It's crazy what a few celebs wearing the style can do for the prices. ush: 




martinaa said:


> I found a pair Bananas, I love this style! I also search for a nude pair, because my Lady Peeps are so hard to walk in and a little to big


I LOVE the Banana. One of my faves! I have them in nude and black and really wish I could have got them in this coral. You've inspired me to wear them again!! 



Christchrist said:


> I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo
> View attachment 2186184
> View attachment 2186185
> View attachment 2186186


Such a lucky duck! I passed on those Pollock's in lieu of the Carnival, but they are so very lovely. The Burma is an awesome color.


----------



## Chanieish

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just a quick tease of the Pigalle Spotlight. I'll take more pictures, but those will have to wait until tomorrow when the Grenadine comes. The color matches Chanel Vernis in Taboo, which I love! (and am wearing)
> 
> Not sure if I am keeping those as the paillettes do come off and the effect is really neat right out of the box, but I have noticed with just walking in my house that I am finding glitter on my floor. I am very worried that it will create 'bald' spots.



Oh my god! What a tease! Hurry and post modeling photos/closeups/whatever else! I'm dying here! Those pigalles are positively gorgeous.

Sorry to hear that the glitter comes off though! I agree that if it already making a trail on the first day, then bald spots may happen. I've heard people using hairspray to seal glitter in. But I'm not sure if that would ruin the shoe. Ok I'm rambling now.

So excited to see more pictures tomorrow! Congratulations!


----------



## wannaprada

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just a quick tease of the Pigalle Spotlight. I'll take more pictures, but those will have to wait until tomorrow when the Grenadine comes. The color matches Chanel Vernis in Taboo, which I love! (and am wearing)
> 
> Not sure if I am keeping those as the paillettes do come off and the effect is really neat right out of the box, but I have noticed with just walking in my house that I am finding glitter on my floor. I am very worried that it will create 'bald' spots.



Beautiful! Where did you buy these from? I was looking for these the other day!


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> I LOVE the Banana. One of my faves! I have them in nude and black and really wish I could have got them in this coral. You've inspired me to wear them again!!
> 
> .



I´m happy that I found them. They are great. I hope that I also find the nude ones one day...


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just a quick tease of the Pigalle Spotlight. I'll take more pictures, but those will have to wait until tomorrow when the Grenadine comes. The color matches Chanel Vernis in Taboo, which I love! (and am wearing)
> 
> Not sure if I am keeping those as the paillettes do come off and the effect is really neat right out of the box, but I have noticed with just walking in my house that I am finding glitter on my floor. I am very worried that it will create 'bald' spots.



They are pretty. I was worried about the same issue so I didn't get them


----------



## LolasCloset

Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I  had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at  them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet  try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me  (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY  DO!   First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader  Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not  pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious  sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a  difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LolasCloset said:


> Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I  had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at  them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet  try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me  (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY  DO!   First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader  Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not  pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious  sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a  difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!



Gorgeous!!! Loving the colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just a quick tease of the Pigalle Spotlight. I'll take more pictures, but those will have to wait until tomorrow when the Grenadine comes. The color matches Chanel Vernis in Taboo, which I love! (and am wearing)
> 
> Not sure if I am keeping those as the paillettes do come off and the effect is really neat right out of the box, but I have noticed with just walking in my house that I am finding glitter on my floor. I am very worried that it will create 'bald' spots.



I love how it sparkles!!!! Yum!


----------



## 8seventeen19

wannaprada said:


> Beautiful! Where did you buy these from? I was looking for these the other day!



MIA, but I think they're close to sold out. Saks and NM are getting/have them so I am told.


----------



## beagly911

LolasCloset said:


> Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I  had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at  them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet  try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me  (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY  DO!   First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader  Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not  pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious  sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a  difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!


Congrats, you wear them well!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

LolasCloset said:


> Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I  had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at  them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet  try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me  (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY  DO!   First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader  Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not  pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious  sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a  difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!



They look stunning on! Glad the fit is perfect, and congrats!


----------



## LolasCloset

Thank you *LavenderDuckiez*, *Beagly* and *Mrs. MFH*!!


----------



## Chanieish

LolasCloset said:


> Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I  had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at  them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet  try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me  (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY  DO!   First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader  Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not  pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious  sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a  difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!



Beautiful Greissimos!  I'm so happy the size worked out for you! 

I have a pair being sent to me that I think is a size too small, but it is one of my HGs! Fingers crossed that it will fit!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just a quick tease of the Pigalle Spotlight. I'll take more pictures, but those will have to wait until tomorrow when the Grenadine comes. The color matches Chanel Vernis in Taboo, which I love! (and am wearing)
> 
> Not sure if I am keeping those as the paillettes do come off and the effect is really neat right out of the box, but I have noticed with just walking in my house that I am finding glitter on my floor. I am very worried that it will create 'bald' spots.


 
Mod pics, please. I don´t know if I should order them


----------



## martinaa

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115


 
The color is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## soleilbrun

LolasCloset said:


> Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY DO!  First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!


 


Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115


 
Congrats ladies! You wear them well.


----------



## Christchrist

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115



That's a very pretty color


----------



## beagly911

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115


Love that color!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115



TDF!!


----------



## wannaprada

LolasCloset said:


> Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I  had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at  them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet  try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me  (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY  DO!   First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader  Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not  pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious  sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a  difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!



They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115



Very pretty, congrats!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115



Wow wow so beatiful !


----------



## Aplblsm

LolasCloset said:


> Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I  had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at  them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet  try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me  (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY  DO!   First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader  Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not  pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious  sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a  difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!



Major shoe envy!  Those are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Chanieish

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115



Wow these look great!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just a quick tease of the Pigalle Spotlight. I'll take more pictures, but those will have to wait until tomorrow when the Grenadine comes. The color matches Chanel Vernis in Taboo, which I love! (and am wearing)
> 
> Not sure if I am keeping those as the paillettes do come off and the effect is really neat right out of the box, but I have noticed with just walking in my house that I am finding glitter on my floor. I am very worried that it will create 'bald' spots.



Mod shots please. It's tomorrow where I am....just joking but I'm excited to see them on.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

wannaprada said:


> Very pretty, congrats!



Thank you! &#128516;


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Chanieish said:


> Wow these look great!



Aww thank you! &#128513;


----------



## princess3835

Sugar Cane said:


> Thanks guys  Looking forward to wearing them!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classic pair, especially your very first! Congrats



Thanks   I love them sooooo much. Sorry for the late reply


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115



They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## LolasCloset

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful Greissimos!  I'm so happy the size worked out for you!
> 
> I have a pair being sent to me that I think is a size too small, but it is one of my HGs! Fingers crossed that it will fit!


Thank you so much, *Wanna*, *Soleilbrun*, *Aplblsm* and *Chanieish*! 

@Chanieish, yeah, I mean, tbh, they really could do with being a .5 size up, but the sock trick really did work wonders! They went from being super difficult to yank on to being easy to slip into and definitely wearable (and walkable) for quite a while (ummm, minus my slightly numb toe? haha, formalities!). I do hope yours work out for you too! SP far, it seems to just take patience and thick socks


----------



## needloub

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just a quick tease of the Pigalle Spotlight. I'll take more pictures, but those will have to wait until tomorrow when the Grenadine comes. The color matches Chanel Vernis in Taboo, which I love! (and am wearing)
> 
> Not sure if I am keeping those as the paillettes do come off and the effect is really neat right out of the box, but I have noticed with just walking in my house that I am finding glitter on my floor. I am very worried that it will create 'bald' spots.


I love how it matches your nail color! 



LolasCloset said:


> Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I  had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at  them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet  try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me  (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY  DO!   First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader  Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not  pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious  sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a  difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!


This pair is one of my UHG's! 



Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115


One of my favorite styles...such a great color!


----------



## sophe

shoeaddictklw said:


> Such a classic!! I've seen the prices Pigalles are going for on Ebay... ouch!! It's crazy what a few celebs wearing the style can do for the prices. ush:


yeah! such a classic pair! although they are overpriced.... Thanks dear 



wannaprada said:


> Shoe twins! Congrats!


Thank you 



needloub said:


> This is the most gorgeous classic pair!  It matches your skin tone so well!  Did you size down or did you take them TTS?


hmm,I think the nude is the most safe color for everyone you will love the nude in real as me! I take them .5 size down from my TTS 



Christchrist said:


> Great classic. Congrats.  I hate when things are overpriced on eBay


yeah...but I want them so bad...even though they are gorgeous IRL....



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you sweetie XOXO
How's going dear~



martinaa said:


> The nude Pigalle is soooo sexy - big congrats!!!


Thanks babe~


----------



## sophe

shoeaddictklw said:


> Such a classic!! I've seen the prices Pigalles are going for on Ebay... ouch!! It's crazy what a few celebs wearing the style can do for the prices. ush:



They are gorgeous though,so if you have seen these next time
grab them and do the checkout immediately! LOL
Thanks btw 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Classic are always my favorite! They are beautiful!



Thanks dear XOXO


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!



Thank you! I love them


----------



## jeninvan

Just received these today and absolutely love them.. I'm a spike addict 



Here's a combo shot with my new Hugo boss clutch


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> Just received these today and absolutely love them.. I'm a spike addict
> View attachment 2198764
> 
> 
> Here's a combo shot with my new Hugo boss clutch
> 
> View attachment 2198765


Congrats!  They look great with the clutch!


----------



## needloub

jeninvan said:


> Just received these today and absolutely love them.. I'm a spike addict
> View attachment 2198764
> 
> 
> Here's a combo shot with my new Hugo boss clutch
> 
> View attachment 2198765



Beautiful spikes!


----------



## jeninvan

needloub said:


> Beautiful spikes!



Thank you


----------



## jeninvan

beagly911 said:


> Congrats!  They look great with the clutch!



Thank you 

Sorry ladies I don't know how to respond multiple quotes at once


----------



## irishbelle

jeninvan said:


> Just received these today and absolutely love them.. I'm a spike addict
> View attachment 2198764
> 
> 
> Here's a combo shot with my new Hugo boss clutch
> 
> View attachment 2198765


Gorgeous. I want spikes in my life. Congrats!


----------



## DebbiNC

Some seriously fierce shoes! Congrats!!!


----------



## Divealicious

My new Trous booties 

They are a little small, but I've been researching the forum and saw that they will stretch a half size or so. Anyone who can confirm that for this style?


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> Just received these today and absolutely love them.. I'm a spike addict
> View attachment 2198764
> 
> 
> Here's a combo shot with my new Hugo boss clutch
> 
> View attachment 2198765



Very pretty. Can't wait till you pair them with an outfit


----------



## Christchrist

Divealicious said:


> My new Trous booties
> 
> They are a little small, but I've been researching the forum and saw that they will stretch a half size or so. Anyone who can confirm that for this style?



Nice! Mod shots  !! What size are they?


----------



## Divealicious

Christchrist said:


> Nice! Mod shots  !! What size are they?



39, my TTS is 39,5...


----------



## Mrs. MFH

jeninvan said:


> Just received these today and absolutely love them.. I'm a spike addict
> View attachment 2198764
> 
> 
> Here's a combo shot with my new Hugo boss clutch
> 
> View attachment 2198765



Congrats. Shoe twins, I love these!


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Very pretty. Can't wait till you pair them with an outfit



Thanks CC although not as impressive as your collection which is TdF


----------



## jeninvan

Mrs. MFH said:


> Congrats. Shoe twins, I love these!



Thank you.  They are surprisingly super comfy to walk in


----------



## jeninvan

irishbelle said:


> Gorgeous. I want spikes in my life. Congrats!



Thank you I something about spikes that just gets to me lol




DebbiNC said:


> Some seriously fierce shoes! Congrats!!!



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> Thanks CC although not as impressive as your collection which is TdF



Aww thank you.


----------



## Greta_V

LolasCloset said:


> Just received my new-to-me rasta Greissimos in the mail yesterday!! I  had them sent to my mom's house in the States, and she took one look at  them and said they were too small, then had my cousin with smaller feet  try them on, who also found them to be snug. My mom mailed them to me  (in the UK) and I was freaking out that they wouldn't fit, but...THEY  DO!   First off, a tableau of the best care package ever: CLs and Trader  Joe's chile-lime mixed nuts, and leather holsters for beer bottles (not  pictured).  my Momma for that! I've done some serious  sock-and-hair-dryer stretching on the shoes today and I really feel a  difference between when I first tried them and now. I'm ecstatic!



OMG these are so pretty!!! :blossom:


----------



## hollyspringskim

Recent additions to my CL growing family.....I have become obsessed... I also purchased the Esadrille in flame on MD @ Barneys NYC... I almost died in the CL section ... Posting it separately ... Just had foot surgery today... Can only wear 1 shoe for the next 5 weeks....


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

hollyspringskim said:


> Recent additions to my CL growing family.....I have become obsessed... I also purchased the Esadrille in flame on MD @ Barneys NYC... I almost died in the CL section ... Posting it separately ... Just had foot surgery today... Can only wear 1 shoe for the next 5 weeks....



Those flats on the right, omg!! They were sold out everywhere in my size! I'm so jealous lol.. Congrats!!


----------



## jdragonx3

My new Very Prive! Love them![

ATTACH]2200126[/ATTACH]



Together with my new simple


----------



## Christchrist

hollyspringskim said:


> Recent additions to my CL growing family.....I have become obsessed... I also purchased the Esadrille in flame on MD @ Barneys NYC... I almost died in the CL section ... Posting it separately ... Just had foot surgery today... Can only wear 1 shoe for the next 5 weeks....



Lovely additions. Sorry about your foot ;(


----------



## Christchrist

jdragonx3 said:


> My new Very Prive! Love them![
> 
> ATTACH]2200126[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 2200127
> 
> 
> Together with my new simple
> View attachment 2200128



Great haul! Staple shoes


----------



## 8seventeen19

hollyspringskim said:


> Recent additions to my CL growing family.....I have become obsessed... I also purchased the Esadrille in flame on MD @ Barneys NYC... I almost died in the CL section ... Posting it separately ... Just had foot surgery today... Can only wear 1 shoe for the next 5 weeks....



How do you like the espadrilles and how do they fit? Tempted.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Another pre-fall color, Grenadine. Decided on these after seeing them on CC. 

The last picture is a comparison of the patent pinks I have. The Pigalle 120 is Grenadine, the LP is PK9V Hot Pink, and the Pigalle 100 is Rose Matador.


----------



## hollyspringskim

shoeaddictklw said:


> How do you like the espadrilles and how do they fit? Tempted.



I love them... But be warned if your instep is high-this style may not work and they do run big. I went down 1/2 size.


----------



## hollyspringskim

Christchrist said:


> Lovely additions. Sorry about your foot ;(


Thank you ...


----------



## akillian24

jdragonx3 said:


> My new Very Prive! Love them![
> 
> ATTACH]2200126[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 2200127
> 
> 
> Together with my new simple
> View attachment 2200128



UNI?  In any event: GREAT choices!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> I have Burma very riche in pollock pigalle in my life. Woohoooo
> View attachment 2186184
> View attachment 2186185
> View attachment 2186186



You are the pigalle graffiti princess!  Love them both.


----------



## beagly911

hollyspringskim said:


> Recent additions to my CL growing family.....I have become obsessed... I also purchased the Esadrille in flame on MD @ Barneys NYC... I almost died in the CL section ... Posting it separately ... Just had foot surgery today... Can only wear 1 shoe for the next 5 weeks....


Congrats, what great additions, I hope you can enjoy them soon!!


----------



## beagly911

jdragonx3 said:


> My new Very Prive! Love them![
> 
> ATTACH]2200126[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 2200127
> 
> 
> Together with my new simple
> View attachment 2200128


Love them, the VP is my fav CL style!!


----------



## beagly911

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:


Oh so pretty!!


----------



## beagly911

shoeaddictklw said:


> Another pre-fall color, Grenadine. Decided on these after seeing them on CC.
> 
> The last picture is a comparison of the patent pinks I have. The Pigalle 120 is Grenadine, the LP is PK9V Hot Pink, and the Pigalle 100 is Rose Matador.


Such an awesome color!!  Congrats...and CC is such a bad influence!! haha


----------



## Chanieish

hollyspringskim said:


> Recent additions to my CL growing family.....I have become obsessed... I also purchased the Esadrille in flame on MD @ Barneys NYC... I almost died in the CL section ... Posting it separately ... Just had foot surgery today... Can only wear 1 shoe for the next 5 weeks....



Congratulations on the new shoes! Those flats look comfy. 



jdragonx3 said:


> My new Very Prive! Love them![
> 
> ATTACH]2200126[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 2200127
> 
> 
> Together with my new simple
> View attachment 2200128



Lovely classics!



shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:



Been waiting for this! They are beautiful! How is the glitter holding up?



shoeaddictklw said:


> Another pre-fall color, Grenadine. Decided on these after seeing them on CC.
> 
> The last picture is a comparison of the patent pinks I have. The Pigalle 120 is Grenadine, the LP is PK9V Hot Pink, and the Pigalle 100 is Rose Matador.



Thank you for sharing and for the comparison picks. Bright pink is such a lovely color on CLs


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:





Chanieish said:


> Been waiting for this! They are beautiful! How is the glitter holding up?




yes i have the same question. does the glitter fall off


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

shoeaddictklw said:


> Another pre-fall color, Grenadine. Decided on these after seeing them on CC.
> 
> The last picture is a comparison of the patent pinks I have. The Pigalle 120 is Grenadine, the LP is PK9V Hot Pink, and the Pigalle 100 is Rose Matador.



Pigalle and Lady Peep, 2 of my fave CL styles! And the pinks are amazing. Congrats, you wear them well!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hollyspringskim said:


> Recent additions to my CL growing family.....I have become obsessed... I also purchased the Esadrille in flame on MD @ Barneys NYC... I almost died in the CL section ... Posting it separately ... Just had foot surgery today... Can only wear 1 shoe for the next 5 weeks....



Love your new additions!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:



Beautiful!


----------



## needloub

I should have shared this sooner since I love this style so much.  So happy to find this pair in this hot pink hue!


----------



## 91coucou

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new daffodile 160 in rosé pink! I'm so proud to own them. They are beautiful. What do you ladies think? &#9786;
> View attachment 2193109
> 
> View attachment 2193110
> 
> View attachment 2193115


Very pretty shoes! May I ask where did you buy that anklet bracelet?


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

needloub said:


> I should have shared this sooner since I love this style so much.  So happy to find this pair in this hot pink hue!



They are beautiful! Love lady peep so much.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

91coucou said:


> Very pretty shoes! May I ask where did you buy that anklet bracelet?



Thank you! My anklet is a gift from China


----------



## hollyspringskim

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your new additions!



Ty... So much


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> You are the pigalle graffiti princess!  Love them both.



Thanks girl.  I'm obsessed !


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> I should have shared this sooner since I love this style so much.  So happy to find this pair in this hot pink hue!



So pretty! Do a mod shot.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:



They look cool with the light.  Hmmmm


----------



## needloub

Christchrist said:


> So pretty! Do a mod shot.



Thank you!  I need to do mod shots!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> I should have shared this sooner since I love this style so much.  So happy to find this pair in this hot pink hue!


Gorgeous needloub!!  The color is TDF!!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous needloub!!  The color is TDF!!



Thanks...I love the vibrant color!


----------



## Lamlamb

My first Loubs!! The Pigalle 100mm in nude calf skin, purchased at Barneys. Haven't worn them out yet- too afraid of ruining  the red sole & still waiting for the perfect event. I also bought the Pigalle 120mm in black patent when netaporter restocked, pics to come!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Lamlamb said:


> My first Loubs!! The Pigalle 100mm in nude calf skin, purchased at Barneys. Haven't worn them out yet- too afraid of ruining  the red sole & still waiting for the perfect event. I also bought the Pigalle 120mm in black patent when netaporter restocked, pics to come!



COngrats!!! They are lovely!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

needloub said:


> I should have shared this sooner since I love this style so much.  So happy to find this pair in this hot pink hue!


I love the color! Model pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hollyspringskim said:


> Recent additions to my CL growing family.....I have become obsessed... I also purchased the Esadrille in flame on MD @ Barneys NYC... I almost died in the CL section ... Posting it separately ... Just had foot surgery today... Can only wear 1 shoe for the next 5 weeks....



I love the new additions!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jdragonx3 said:


> My new Very Prive! Love them![
> 
> ATTACH]2200126[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 2200127
> 
> 
> Together with my new simple
> View attachment 2200128



Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

shoeaddictklw said:


> Another pre-fall color, Grenadine. Decided on these after seeing them on CC.
> 
> The last picture is a comparison of the patent pinks I have. The Pigalle 120 is Grenadine, the LP is PK9V Hot Pink, and the Pigalle 100 is Rose Matador.



Very nice!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:



OMG gorgeous. Ahhhh I wish I could walk in the 120mm Pigalle...so many sexy styles..


----------



## LolasCloset

Greta_V said:


> OMG these are so pretty!!! :blossom:



Thank you *Greta_V* and *NeedLoub*!!


----------



## needloub

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the color! Model pics please!



Thanks!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lamlamb said:


> My first Loubs!! The Pigalle 100mm in nude calf skin, purchased at Barneys. Haven't worn them out yet- too afraid of ruining  the red sole & still waiting for the perfect event. I also bought the Pigalle 120mm in black patent when netaporter restocked, pics to come!



Great buys. Congrats


----------



## beagly911

Lamlamb said:


> My first Loubs!! The Pigalle 100mm in nude calf skin, purchased at Barneys. Haven't worn them out yet- too afraid of ruining  the red sole & still waiting for the perfect event. I also bought the Pigalle 120mm in black patent when netaporter restocked, pics to come!


They are lovely and will be a staple in your closet!


----------



## DebbiNC

Lamlamb said:


> My first Loubs!! The Pigalle 100mm in nude calf skin, purchased at Barneys. Haven't worn them out yet- too afraid of ruining  the red sole & still waiting for the perfect event. I also bought the Pigalle 120mm in black patent when netaporter restocked, pics to come!




Congratulations on some really lovely shoes! Can't wait for the modeling pics!!


----------



## stilly

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Felicious

DF got his first Loubs today  A pair of preowned Louis Spikes  Great match for my Pigalle Spikes. I need a pair of sneakers too - just so hard to find in my size! but someday


----------



## Tarhls

Felicious said:


> DF got his first Loubs today  A pair of preowned Louis Spikes  Great match for my Pigalle Spikes. I need a pair of sneakers too - just so hard to find in my size! but someday
> 
> View attachment 2206060



Love them both!


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> DF got his first Loubs today  A pair of preowned Louis Spikes  Great match for my Pigalle Spikes. I need a pair of sneakers too - just so hard to find in my size! but someday
> 
> View attachment 2206060



Both are fabulous! Congrats


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Felicious said:


> DF got his first Loubs today  A pair of preowned Louis Spikes  Great match for my Pigalle Spikes. I need a pair of sneakers too - just so hard to find in my size! but someday
> 
> View attachment 2206060



oh my


----------



## DebbiNC

Felicious said:


> DF got his first Loubs today  A pair of preowned Louis Spikes  Great match for my Pigalle Spikes. I need a pair of sneakers too - just so hard to find in my size! but someday
> 
> View attachment 2206060




How cool is that? Congrats to you both!


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> DF got his first Loubs today  A pair of preowned Louis Spikes  Great match for my Pigalle Spikes. I need a pair of sneakers too - just so hard to find in my size! but someday
> 
> View attachment 2206060


Spike heaven!!  Congrats, they look like they have hardly been worn at all!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

They look so cool together!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> DF got his first Loubs today  A pair of preowned Louis Spikes  Great match for my Pigalle Spikes. I need a pair of sneakers too - just so hard to find in my size! but someday
> 
> View attachment 2206060



THats a terrific match!!!


----------



## needloub

Felicious said:


> DF got his first Loubs today  A pair of preowned Louis Spikes  Great match for my Pigalle Spikes. I need a pair of sneakers too - just so hard to find in my size! but someday
> 
> View attachment 2206060



Perfect couple!!


----------



## wannaprada

Divealicious said:


> My new Trous booties
> 
> They are a little small, but I've been researching the forum and saw that they will stretch a half size or so. Anyone who can confirm that for this style?


 
Congrats Divea!



hollyspringskim said:


> Recent additions to my CL growing family.....I have become obsessed... I also purchased the Esadrille in flame on MD @ Barneys NYC... I almost died in the CL section ... Posting it separately ... Just had foot surgery today... Can only wear 1 shoe for the next 5 weeks....


 
Great additions, congrats!



jdragonx3 said:


> My new Very Prive! Love them![
> 
> ATTACH]2200126[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 2200127
> 
> 
> Together with my new simple
> View attachment 2200128


 
Love the VP!



shoeaddictklw said:


> Another pre-fall color, Grenadine. Decided on these after seeing them on CC.
> 
> The last picture is a comparison of the patent pinks I have. The Pigalle 120 is Grenadine, the LP is PK9V Hot Pink, and the Pigalle 100 is Rose Matador.


 
What a great color, congrats!



needloub said:


> I should have shared this sooner since I love this style so much. So happy to find this pair in this hot pink hue!


 
This color looks amazing and I bet they look awesome on you!  LPs were made for you!



Lamlamb said:


> My first Loubs!! The Pigalle 100mm in nude calf skin, purchased at Barneys. Haven't worn them out yet- too afraid of ruining the red sole & still waiting for the perfect event. I also bought the Pigalle 120mm in black patent when netaporter restocked, pics to come!


 
Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## wannaprada

jeninvan said:


> Just received these today and absolutely love them.. I'm a spike addict
> View attachment 2198764
> 
> 
> Here's a combo shot with my new Hugo boss clutch
> 
> View attachment 2198765


 
Love the spikes!!


----------



## wannaprada

Received these yesterday and I'm in love!! Black patent Pigalle 120.  Excuse the dirty mirror. &#128522;


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Received these yesterday and I'm in love!! Black patent Pigalle 120.  Excuse the dirty mirror. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208816



Woot. That's a staple shoe! Love it. Congrats


----------



## jeninvan

wannaprada said:


> Love the spikes!!



Thank you


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Woot. That's a staple shoe! Love it. Congrats


 
Thanks CC!  The kid leather ones I had were just too small and would not stretch for anything!!  So I got rid of those and got these in what I now know to be my Pigalle size!  Finally, I figured it out!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Thanks CC!  The kid leather ones I had were just too small and would not stretch for anything!!  So I got rid of those and got these in what I now know to be my Pigalle size!  Finally, I figured it out!



What size is it now?


----------



## wannaprada

christchrist said:


> what size is it now?



40


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## wannaprada

Well this thread is dead today! Guess ill have to celebrate by myself! &#127881;&#127882; &#128516;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Kid Dafs


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> This color looks amazing and I bet they look awesome on you!  LPs were made for you!



Thank you!  

I am in love with your Pigalles and black leather Daffodile's...something I need to try on during the meet-up!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Well this thread is dead today! Guess ill have to celebrate by myself! &#127881;&#127882; &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209333
> 
> 
> Kid Dafs



Oh that kid! Love love that kid


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Well this thread is dead today! Guess ill have to celebrate by myself! &#127881;&#127882; &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209333
> 
> 
> Kid Dafs


Wow, lovely wanna!!


----------



## goddesskerra

Very nice. Any mod pics???


----------



## wannaprada

needloub said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am in love with your Pigalles and black leather Daffodile's...something I need to try on during the meet-up!



Definitely!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Oh that kid! Love love that kid



I know! It feels sooo good! &#128515;


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Wow, lovely wanna!!



Thanks Beagly! Hope all is well with the new job!


----------



## wannaprada

goddesskerra said:


> Very nice. Any mod pics???



Just for you!


----------



## lovemysavior

wannaprada said:


> Just for you!
> View attachment 2209594


 
Those look gorge on you!  I love your Pigalles too but was wondering what's the status, with that style shoe anyway?  Do they still make it or is it just hard to find available....


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Just for you!
> View attachment 2209594


 
Ohhh, they look great on you! This is YOUR shoe!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

wannaprada said:


> Just for you!
> View attachment 2209594



You killing those Dafs Wanna! Do it!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

wannaprada said:


> Received these yesterday and I'm in love!! Black patent Pigalle 120.  Excuse the dirty mirror. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208816



OMG you got the Pigalle 120. So sexy. I don't know how you, CC and Stilly do it!!! Strut it!!


----------



## Felicious

Not a pair of shoes, but a necklace 




Only available from the concept store in London during the 25th anniversary. So happy I got one  Thanks again trusted Ebay  It's quite heavy, but so cute! And love that i can put things in it - only very tiny things tho


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Well this thread is dead today! Guess ill have to celebrate by myself! &#127881;&#127882; &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209333
> 
> 
> Kid Dafs




Wanna, my heart skipped a beat when I saw those black kid Daffs! So pretty...and you really rock them, too!


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> Not a pair of shoes, but a necklace
> 
> View attachment 2209900
> 
> 
> Only available from the concept store in London during the 25th anniversary. So happy I got one  Thanks again trusted Ebay  It's quite heavy, but so cute! And love that i can put things in it - only very tiny things tho



That's cute


----------



## wannaprada

lovemysavior said:


> Those look gorge on you!  I love your Pigalles too but was wondering what's the status, with that style shoe anyway?  Do they still make it or is it just hard to find available....



Thanks L! Yes, they still make the Pigalle, however some, such as the kid leather in black, can be hard to find because they sell out so quickly.


----------



## wannaprada

martinaa said:


> Ohhh, they look great on you! This is YOUR shoe!!



&#9786; Thanks Martinaa!


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> Not a pair of shoes, but a necklace
> 
> View attachment 2209900
> 
> 
> Only available from the concept store in London during the 25th anniversary. So happy I got one  Thanks again trusted Ebay  It's quite heavy, but so cute! And love that i can put things in it - only very tiny things tho


So cute!


----------



## Obsessed617

kham said:


> After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil
> 
> View attachment 2185771
> 
> View attachment 2185772


These look amazing! I am deciding on these or the highness for my next purchase..love them on you!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

wannaprada said:


> Just for you!
> View attachment 2209594



Wow they look amazing!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Just for you!
> View attachment 2209594


You rock those wanna!  Job is ok, just not enough hours right now as it's part-time.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Received these yesterday and I'm in love!! Black patent Pigalle 120.  Excuse the dirty mirror. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208816


THose are one of my favorites!!!  They are hot on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Well this thread is dead today! Guess ill have to celebrate by myself! &#127881;&#127882; &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209333
> 
> 
> Kid Dafs



Yay!!!!!! Those are super sexy!!!!


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> Just for you!
> View attachment 2209594



Love, love them you *Wanna!!* Congrats!!!



Obsessed617 said:


> These look amazing! I am deciding on these or the highness for my next purchase..love them on you!



Thank you so much *Obsessed*. I absolutely love them. They look go well with almost anything! I have the highness and love them too but the Daff to me, are a little bit easier to walk in but as far as the look, you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Just for you!
> View attachment 2209594



Sexy Sexy~


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> Not a pair of shoes, but a necklace
> 
> View attachment 2209900
> 
> 
> Only available from the concept store in London during the 25th anniversary. So happy I got one  Thanks again trusted Ebay  It's quite heavy, but so cute! And love that i can put things in it - only very tiny things tho



Very nice!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

New to me candy spike 
	

		
			
		

		
	



First outing!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Sweetyqbk said:


> New to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213945
> 
> First outing!!!



Ooooo pretty with the bag


----------



## SouthernEsq

I walked into a boutique yesterday and purchased these! I instantly fell in love. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I may be addicted to the piggy now!


----------



## wannaprada

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wow they look amazing!





beagly911 said:


> You rock those wanna!  Job is ok, just not enough hours right now as it's part-time.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are one of my favorites!!!  They are hot on you!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yay!!!!!! Those are super sexy!!!!





kham said:


> Love, love them you *Wanna!!* Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *Obsessed*. I absolutely love them. They look go well with almost anything! I have the highness and love them too but the Daff to me, are a little bit easier to walk in but as far as the look, you can't go wrong either way.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy Sexy~



Thank you ladies!! I'm so pleased with my last few purchases, I must say!


----------



## wannaprada

Sweetyqbk said:


> New to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213945
> 
> First outing!!!



Congrats!



SouthernEsq said:


> I walked into a boutique yesterday and purchased these! I instantly fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214126
> View attachment 2214127
> 
> 
> I may be addicted to the piggy now!



Shoe twins! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

SouthernEsq said:


> I walked into a boutique yesterday and purchased these! I instantly fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214126
> View attachment 2214127
> 
> 
> I may be addicted to the piggy now!



Congrats. Yes you're screwed. Piggy 120 ruins you.  I'm obsessed with them now


----------



## SouthernEsq

Christchrist said:


> Congrats. Yes you're screwed. Piggy 120 ruins you.  I'm obsessed with them now



Haha. I think you are right!

I'm just noticing there is a crease near the bottom. Is this normal from customers trying on? I can't believe I just noticed.


----------



## SouthernEsq

wannaprada said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe twins! Congrats!



Thanks! You and Christchrist inspire me.


----------



## Christchrist

SouthernEsq said:


> Haha. I think you are right!
> 
> I'm just noticing there is a crease near the bottom. Is this normal from customers trying on? I can't believe I just noticed.
> View attachment 2214137



Yes some of mine do. It will soften out with wear. At least mine did


----------



## beagly911

Sweetyqbk said:


> New to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213945
> 
> First outing!!!


Congrats, they are fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

SouthernEsq said:


> I walked into a boutique yesterday and purchased these! I instantly fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214126
> View attachment 2214127
> 
> 
> I may be addicted to the piggy now!


Gorgeous classic!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SouthernEsq said:


> I walked into a boutique yesterday and purchased these! I instantly fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214126
> View attachment 2214127
> 
> 
> I may be addicted to the piggy now!



Congrats! Classics are always in!


----------



## expensive shoes

Everyone's shoes are quite gorgeous, but im curious on the piggies, are the heels higher the larger the foot? My sister just got the nude patent  piggie 120 in a 7 1/2, she walks fine even went 2 blocks on conrete to the restaurant! I have the blk patent 120 in a 41 1/2 and those things are murder! I can barely walk to the bathroom on my carpet let alone outside! Is the pitch different with sizes?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Sweetyqbk said:


> New to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213945
> 
> First outing!!!



ohh cute!! Love your shoes! Pretty bag too


----------



## Christchrist

expensive shoes said:


> Everyone's shoes are quite gorgeous, but im curious on the piggies, are the heels higher the larger the foot? My sister just got the nude patent  piggie 120 in a 7 1/2, she walks fine even went 2 blocks on conrete to the restaurant! I have the blk patent 120 in a 41 1/2 and those things are murder! I can barely walk to the bathroom on my carpet let alone outside! Is the pitch different with sizes?



I don't think so. They are 120 if you measure them


----------



## vnapier

expensive shoes said:


> Everyone's shoes are quite gorgeous, but im curious on the piggies, are the heels higher the larger the foot? My sister just got the nude patent  piggie 120 in a 7 1/2, she walks fine even went 2 blocks on conrete to the restaurant! I have the blk patent 120 in a 41 1/2 and those things are murder! I can barely walk to the bathroom on my carpet let alone outside! Is the pitch different with sizes?


I wear a 42 TTS, and a 41 in piggies. May I ask how many times you have worn them? The first 2 or 3 times are uncomfortable, but once they start stretching, they will be easier to walk in, I even did a lap around the mall one day in mine while running an errand after a meeting.


----------



## vnapier

These came yesterday. Loving them! My 1st CL peep toe.


----------



## martinaa

vnapier said:


> These came yesterday. Loving them! My 1st CL peep toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217349
> View attachment 2217350
> View attachment 2217351



They look great on you! What is the name of this style?


----------



## SeeingRed

vnapier said:


> These came yesterday. Loving them! My 1st CL peep toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217349
> View attachment 2217350
> View attachment 2217351


 They are beautiful!!


----------



## SeeingRed

Sweetyqbk said:


> New to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213945
> 
> First outing!!!


 Candy is one of my faves!


----------



## samina

My new sales finds!


----------



## 8seventeen19

expensive shoes said:


> Everyone's shoes are quite gorgeous, but im curious on the piggies, are the heels higher the larger the foot? My sister just got the nude patent  piggie 120 in a 7 1/2, she walks fine even went 2 blocks on conrete to the restaurant! I have the blk patent 120 in a 41 1/2 and those things are murder! I can barely walk to the bathroom on my carpet let alone outside! Is the pitch different with sizes?



I am on the other end of the spectrum, a 34-34.5 in Pigalle 120. My tallest 120 (yes, mine have varied from season to season) is 4.5" which is 114mm. Honestly, if they were 120mm I would never be able to walk in them as I would literally be on my tip-toes. I do not know if the pitch is different though as the length of our feet are different. Would be interesting to compare though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

samina said:


> My new sales finds!
> View attachment 2217427


Love the Angelique so much! 



vnapier said:


> These came yesterday. Loving them! My 1st CL peep toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217349
> View attachment 2217350
> View attachment 2217351


Love these on you!! You do justice to these. 



SouthernEsq said:


> Haha. I think you are right!
> 
> I'm just noticing there is a crease near the bottom. Is this normal from customers trying on? I can't believe I just noticed.
> View attachment 2214137


Yeap, mine have gone away with wear though when they stretch. Congrats!! They are a fabulous find! 



Felicious said:


> Not a pair of shoes, but a necklace
> 
> View attachment 2209900
> 
> 
> Only available from the concept store in London during the 25th anniversary. So happy I got one  Thanks again trusted Ebay  It's quite heavy, but so cute! And love that i can put things in it - only very tiny things tho


So jelly! I've seen these a few times on Ebay, but could not stomach the price they went for. SO CUTE!



wannaprada said:


> Just for you!
> View attachment 2209594


These look amazing on you!!!!


wannaprada said:


> Received these yesterday and I'm in love!! Black patent Pigalle 120.  Excuse the dirty mirror. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2208816


Whew! Love these even more!!! 


Sweetyqbk said:


> New to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213945
> 
> First outing!!!


Congrats!! These are such a fun pair.



Felicious said:


> DF got his first Loubs today  A pair of preowned Louis Spikes  Great match for my Pigalle Spikes. I need a pair of sneakers too - just so hard to find in my size! but someday


This is awesome. I hope to find an SO that can get into shoes with me. 



Lamlamb said:


> My first Loubs!! The Pigalle 100mm in nude calf skin, purchased at Barneys. Haven't worn them out yet- too afraid of ruining  the red sole & still waiting for the perfect event. I also bought the Pigalle 120mm in black patent when netaporter restocked, pics to come!


Kid is my favorite leather on Pigalles. I've been too chicken to get the nude kid though as I'm pretty hard on my shoes.


----------



## 8seventeen19

needloub said:


> I should have shared this sooner since I love this style so much.  So happy to find this pair in this hot pink hue!



Framboise? Very pretty!


----------



## SeeingRed

samina said:


> My new sales finds!
> View attachment 2217427


 Wow, beautiful!  Lucky girl!


----------



## expensive shoes

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am on the other end of the spectrum, a 34-34.5 in Pigalle 120. My tallest 120 (yes, mine have varied from season to season) is 4.5" which is 114mm. Honestly, if they were 120mm I would never be able to walk in them as I would literally be on my tip-toes. I do not know if the pitch is different though as the length of our feet are different. Would be interesting to compare though.



Yeah I need to know whats up because they are impossible to walk in and I see pics of people on red carpets and out on the town and I cant make it out of the bedroom


----------



## beagly911

vnapier said:


> These came yesterday. Loving them! My 1st CL peep toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217349
> View attachment 2217350
> View attachment 2217351


Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## needloub

shoeaddictklw said:


> Framboise? Very pretty!



Yes, thank you!!


----------



## needloub

samina said:


> My new sales finds!
> View attachment 2217427



Beautiful sale finds...so gorgeous!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

expensive shoes said:


> Yeah I need to know whats up because they are impossible to walk in and I see pics of people on red carpets and out on the town and I cant make it out of the bedroom



I bought the Graffiti Pigalle in 2007 and I was the same way. I am not sure if my feet adjusted with all the higher styles now or if 2010-present models are truly a lot shorter, but they're really 'easy', comparatively speaking, now. I do not have those still to compare, unfortunately. The only rec I have is practice, practice, practice. Also, if I walk around the house in 100s, then change into 120s to go somewhere, it seems easier.


----------



## expensive shoes

shoeaddictklw said:


> I bought the Graffiti Pigalle in 2007 and I was the same way. I am not sure if my feet adjusted with all the higher styles now or if 2010-present models are truly a lot shorter, but they're really 'easy', comparatively speaking, now. I do not have those still to compare, unfortunately. The only rec I have is practice, practice, practice. Also, if I walk around the house in 100s, then change into 120s to go somewhere, it seems easier.



I have the pik pik pik in 120 and i can walk fine, also the engin spike 120 and they are fine too, its just the pigalle where I have the problem, I dont have any 100s but I may need to get some to try out your suggestion because they are too beautiful too just let sit in the closet


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Congrats. Yes you're screwed. Piggy 120 ruins you.  I'm obsessed with them now



Don't they though?  They are just so versatile, yet sexy, always classic... Sigh.


----------



## 8seventeen19

expensive shoes said:


> I have the pik pik pik in 120 and i can walk fine, also the engin spike 120 and they are fine too, its just the pigalle where I have the problem, I dont have any 100s but I may need to get some to try out your suggestion because they are too beautiful too just let sit in the closet



Either of those aforementioned styles will work though. Their platforms are less than 20mm, so the heel is probably close to 110mm (similar enough to a 100). Try it out! Also, get a ball-of-foot insert. The ones I buy are gel and from Dr.Scholls from Target. Will make a world of difference. I think CC can co-sign on that tip.  

ETA, these!! http://www.drscholls.com/products/ForHerBallofFootCushions


----------



## expensive shoes

shoeaddictklw said:


> Either of those aforementioned styles will work though. Their platforms are less than 20mm, so the heel is probably close to 110mm (similar enough to a 100). Try it out! Also, get a ball-of-foot insert. The ones I buy are gel and from Dr.Scholls from Target. Will make a world of difference. I think CC can co-sign on that tip.
> 
> ETA, these!! http://www.drscholls.com/products/ForHerBallofFootCushions



I will def get those dr scholls, thanks, I will be at target this week


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

vnapier said:


> These came yesterday. Loving them! My 1st CL peep toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217349
> View attachment 2217350
> View attachment 2217351



They look really sexy!


----------



## mrsjcfk

SouthernEsq said:


> I walked into a boutique yesterday and purchased these! I instantly fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214126
> View attachment 2214127
> 
> 
> I may be addicted to the piggy now!


these are beautiful! the pigalle is such a classic shoe in any color!


----------



## mrsjcfk

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:


love love love!!


----------



## SouthernEsq

mrsjcfk said:


> these are beautiful! the pigalle is such a classic shoe in any color!



I agree! I can't wait to get a kid leather pair.


----------



## samina

needloub said:


> Beautiful sale finds...so gorgeous!!



Thanks!!


----------



## samina

shoeaddictklw said:


> Love the Angelique so much!
> 
> 
> Love these on you!! You do justice to these.
> 
> 
> Yeap, mine have gone away with wear though when they stretch. Congrats!! They are a fabulous find!
> 
> 
> So jelly! I've seen these a few times on Ebay, but could not stomach the price they went for. SO CUTE!
> 
> 
> These look amazing on you!!!!
> 
> Whew! Love these even more!!!
> 
> Congrats!! These are such a fun pair.
> 
> 
> This is awesome. I hope to find an SO that can get into shoes with me.
> 
> 
> Kid is my favorite leather on Pigalles. I've been too chicken to get the nude kid though as I'm pretty hard on my shoes.



Thanks!


----------



## hollyspringskim

Hobbled through Neiman Marcus today ... still wearing cast, saw these.... Had to get them they were soooo inexpensive and packed with tons of style.....


----------



## Aplblsm

I have been swooning over this one, the Corsetica, for months now. 

Good news:  bought them Wednesday on pre sale and picked them up today!
Bad news:  learned on Thursday that I'll have foot surgery the early part of August. 

I don't want to wear them until afterwards because I don't know how they'll fit post surgery. But I have a year to return them if I need to.


----------



## kham

vnapier said:


> These came yesterday. Loving them! My 1st CL peep toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217349
> View attachment 2217350
> View attachment 2217351



Those are nice and look great on you!!! Congrats!!


----------



## BagBragger

Hey there!  Those are pretty!!!!  How do they feel?  I'm beginning to stay away from thin heels.  They feel okay as long as the pitch is not too steep, but they are not good for long term wear especially if they don't have a platform.   What else where you able to score?  Call me when you have time.  B.Ran has been out of town.  We just talked today.  I told her she should pay the stores and boutique a visit.  You may have to drag her for me!  I haven't found anything!!!!  I'm so bummed.  I almost think I need new sales associates.  I'm going to make some calls myself tomorrow after church.  I'm hoping since its Father's Day most ladies will be consumed with tending to DHs to shop, lol!  I may start with the stores where you are....no, I better hit the east coast first.  My strategy has changed, now I'm going to look for the milady in blk kid leather and the Mrs. H flat in blk patent.

Sorry to hear about your foot surgery.  It will go well and you'll have a speedy recovery!




Aplblsm said:


> I have been swooning over this one, the Corsetica, for months now.
> 
> Good news:  bought them Wednesday on pre sale and picked them up today!
> Bad news:  learned on Thursday that I'll have foot surgery the early part of August.
> 
> I don't want to wear them until afterwards because I don't know how they'll fit post surgery. But I have a year to return them if I need to.
> 
> View attachment 2221715


----------



## Chanieish

hollyspringskim said:


> Hobbled through Neiman Marcus today ... still wearing cast, saw these.... Had to get them they were soooo inexpensive and packed with tons of style.....



Nice sandals! 



Aplblsm said:


> I have been swooning over this one, the Corsetica, for months now.
> 
> Good news:  bought them Wednesday on pre sale and picked them up today!
> Bad news:  learned on Thursday that I'll have foot surgery the early part of August.
> 
> I don't want to wear them until afterwards because I don't know how they'll fit post surgery. But I have a year to return them if I need to.
> 
> View attachment 2221715



I love that thin heel. Wishing you the best on your surgery!


----------



## Danielle81

A year ago this past week I found out I was pregnant.  We had already made plans to go to the Louboutin store in Miami so I could get my first pair of shoes.  A year later, my husband wanted to re-create that Saturday so we went back to the store in Miami (with our now 4 month old daughter) and I bought my 4th pair -- something completely different than the nude and black pairs I have!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Danielle81 said:


> A year ago this past week I found out I was pregnant.  We had already made plans to go to the Louboutin store in Miami so I could get my first pair of shoes.  A year later, my husband wanted to re-create that Saturday so we went back to the store in Miami (with our now 4 month old daughter) and I bought my 4th pair -- something completely different than the nude and black pairs I have!!



Ah ron ron so pretty


----------



## samina

Danielle81 said:


> A year ago this past week I found out I was pregnant.  We had already made plans to go to the Louboutin store in Miami so I could get my first pair of shoes.  A year later, my husband wanted to re-create that Saturday so we went back to the store in Miami (with our now 4 month old daughter) and I bought my 4th pair -- something completely different than the nude and black pairs I have!!



Aww such a pretty pair n wow fab story thanks for sharing it with us x


----------



## coutureddd

from the saks sale....vendome 120 in rouge lipstick


----------



## needloub

coutureddd said:


> from the saks sale....vendome 120 in rouge lipstick



Such a gorgeous color!  Hope you post mod pics!


----------



## stilly

vnapier said:


> These came yesterday. Loving them! My 1st CL peep toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217349
> View attachment 2217350
> View attachment 2217351


 
These are so pretty on you!!!


----------



## hollyspringskim

Just arrived today.... From Seattle Nordstroms... I have been having incredible luck with finding what I want at this store... Freddy oh Freddy


----------



## hollyspringskim

Aplblsm said:


> I have been swooning over this one, the Corsetica, for months now.
> 
> Good news:  bought them Wednesday on pre sale and picked them up today!
> Bad news:  learned on Thursday that I'll have foot surgery the early part of August.
> 
> I don't want to wear them until afterwards because I don't know how they'll fit post surgery. But I have a year to return them if I need to.
> 
> View attachment 2221715


Gorgeous! Love the color .


----------



## hollyspringskim

Chanieish said:


> Nice sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that thin heel. Wishing you the best on your surgery!


Thank you bunches...


----------



## 8seventeen19

hollyspringskim said:


> Just arrived today.... From Seattle Nordstroms... I have been having incredible luck with finding what I want at this store... Freddy oh Freddy



I love me some Freddy.  If I didn't have Rolling Spikes, he would def be on my list. I spy Zebra Intern too? I loved them so much but they looked like clown shoes on my short feet.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hollyspringskim said:


> Just arrived today.... From Seattle Nordstroms... I have been having incredible luck with finding what I want at this store... Freddy oh Freddy



Looooooove these 

You are so lucky to find them


----------



## dkhouston

coutureddd said:


> from the saks sale....vendome 120 in rouge lipstick
> 
> I tried those on, loved them and somehow walked out of the store without them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Danielle81 said:


> A year ago this past week I found out I was pregnant.  We had already made plans to go to the Louboutin store in Miami so I could get my first pair of shoes.  A year later, my husband wanted to re-create that Saturday so we went back to the store in Miami (with our now 4 month old daughter) and I bought my 4th pair -- something completely different than the nude and black pairs I have!!


THose are gorgeous! I love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christian louboutin shameless. I'm in love with the color!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Shameless


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hollyspringskim said:


> Just arrived today.... From Seattle Nordstroms... I have been having incredible luck with finding what I want at this store... Freddy oh Freddy



Very nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

coutureddd said:


> from the saks sale....vendome 120 in rouge lipstick



Lucky girl!!! I was hoping to score a pair of those. I had no luck!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

A pair of Lady Claudes arrived but are too small for me so going to a lovely tPF-er.


----------



## Myrkur

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Christian louboutin shameless. I'm in love with the color!!



Love the color


----------



## Myrkur

hollyspringskim said:


> Hobbled through Neiman Marcus today ... still wearing cast, saw these.... Had to get them they were soooo inexpensive and packed with tons of style.....



Do you have a pic wearin them?


----------



## Myrkur

Danielle81 said:


> A year ago this past week I found out I was pregnant.  We had already made plans to go to the Louboutin store in Miami so I could get my first pair of shoes.  A year later, my husband wanted to re-create that Saturday so we went back to the store in Miami (with our now 4 month old daughter) and I bought my 4th pair -- something completely different than the nude and black pairs I have!!



Now your loubis are extra special!


----------



## Myrkur

vnapier said:


> These came yesterday. Loving them! My 1st CL peep toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217349
> View attachment 2217350
> View attachment 2217351


Gorgeous!


----------



## maryelle

hollyspringskim said:


> Just arrived today.... From Seattle Nordstroms... I have been having incredible luck with finding what I want at this store... Freddy oh Freddy



wow looks like you got a great haul!


----------



## sammix3

Danielle81 said:


> A year ago this past week I found out I was pregnant.  We had already made plans to go to the Louboutin store in Miami so I could get my first pair of shoes.  A year later, my husband wanted to re-create that Saturday so we went back to the store in Miami (with our now 4 month old daughter) and I bought my 4th pair -- something completely different than the nude and black pairs I have!!



Congrats! I love the Ron Rons and the pink is so pretty!  I think it's so cute that there's a special meaning to them too!


----------



## sammix3

coutureddd said:


> from the saks sale....vendome 120 in rouge lipstick



Congrats! Mine are coming today!

Have you worn yours yet? If so, are they comfy? How did the size run for yours?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Myrkur said:


> Love the color



Thanks!


----------



## Danielle81

Myrkur said:


> Now your loubis are extra special!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are gorgeous! I love the color!


 


samina said:


> Aww such a pretty pair n wow fab story thanks for sharing it with us x


 


shoesshoeshoes said:


> Ah ron ron so pretty


 


sammix3 said:


> Congrats! I love the Ron Rons and the pink is so pretty!  I think it's so cute that there's a special meaning to them too!


 
Thank you all so much!  I think it may have been a mistake to bring my daughter. she was pretty fixated on the pretty pink shoes...


----------



## Obsessed617

Ok ladies a reveal and a question.

I adore these! 

My 2nd pair! 

Thanks to the resource / sizing thread I know the toe box ( ouch ) will stretch..and I can put in inserts for the back slippage..BUT they do have a teeny defect of a lil bit of thread coming out towards the bottom..;( they are a UK sale purchase - I do want them to be perfect..to deal with the defect or exchange? 
Such a pain when it's an oversees thing.. 

Introducing...My Leopard Jacquard Daffodile's - in 160 of course


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Christian louboutin shameless. I'm in love with the color!!



Such a pretty color


----------



## Christchrist

Obsessed617 said:


> Ok ladies a reveal and a question.
> 
> I adore these!
> 
> My 2nd pair!
> 
> Thanks to the resource / sizing thread I know the toe box ( ouch ) will stretch..and I can put in inserts for the back slippage..BUT they do have a teeny defect of a lil bit of thread coming out towards the bottom..;( they are a UK sale purchase - I do want them to be perfect..to deal with the defect or exchange?
> Such a pain when it's an oversees thing..
> 
> Introducing...My Leopard Jacquard Daffodile's - in 160 of course



The saturation on the color is amazing!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

hollyspringskim said:


> Just arrived today.... From Seattle Nordstroms... I have been having incredible luck with finding what I want at this store... Freddy oh Freddy



Spikes!!!!!!!! Yum


----------



## Christchrist

My sale scores. Last pair of red dos neud from Horatio and my Angelique from Barney's San Francisco 





I think the baby likes the red
Also got another flame piggy 120. Maybe I'll Strass it


----------



## Obsessed617

Christchrist said:


> My sale scores. Last pair of red dos neud from Horatio and my Angelique from Barney's San Francisco
> View attachment 2225768
> View attachment 2225769
> View attachment 2225770
> View attachment 2225771
> 
> I think the baby likes the red
> Also got another flame piggy 120. Maybe I'll Strass it


Wow! Those fit you perfect! 
And the baby is a cutie pie!
The bows are tdf! 
They are both amazing.


----------



## Christchrist

Obsessed617 said:


> Wow! Those fit you perfect!
> And the baby is a cutie pie!
> The bows are tdf!
> They are both amazing.



Thank you dear. I love that boy


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> My sale scores. Last pair of red dos neud from Horatio and my Angelique from Barney's San Francisco
> View attachment 2225768
> View attachment 2225769
> View attachment 2225770
> View attachment 2225771
> 
> I think the baby likes the red
> Also got another flame piggy 120. Maybe I'll Strass it



That Dos Neud is amazing!!  Don't think I would be able to fit my fat feet into them though   Maybe I'll get a pair of Angelique.  You got them TTS / same as Piggy 100 right?


----------



## theto

My sale Pivichics came today from Barney's!  I knew that they ran big,  but the size down was sold out, and I didn't want to miss out on them.   They should be fine once I pad.  Love them!

Excuse the PJ pants


----------



## maryelle

Obsessed617 said:


> Ok ladies a reveal and a question.
> 
> I adore these!
> 
> My 2nd pair!
> 
> Thanks to the resource / sizing thread I know the toe box ( ouch ) will stretch..and I can put in inserts for the back slippage..BUT they do have a teeny defect of a lil bit of thread coming out towards the bottom..;( they are a UK sale purchase - I do want them to be perfect..to deal with the defect or exchange?
> Such a pain when it's an oversees thing..
> 
> Introducing...My Leopard Jacquard Daffodile's - in 160 of course



love these! i say just deal with the defect if it's a tiny thread that you can just snip off with scissors. is it really noticeable?


----------



## Christchrist

theto said:


> My sale Pivichics came today from Barney's!  I knew that they ran big,  but the size down was sold out, and I didn't want to miss out on them.   They should be fine once I pad.  Love them!
> 
> Excuse the PJ pants



That's a great color for your skin


----------



## coutureddd

sammix3 said:


> Congrats! Mine are coming today!
> 
> Have you worn yours yet? If so, are they comfy? How did the size run for yours?



these are actually ridiculously comfortable, i was really surprised. i didn't pick them up initially and then there just happened to be a 39.5 out so i just tried them on for fun and loved them. it ran pretty TTS for me.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> My sale scores. Last pair of red dos neud from Horatio and my Angelique from Barney's San Francisco
> View attachment 2225768
> View attachment 2225769
> View attachment 2225770
> View attachment 2225771
> 
> I think the baby likes the red
> Also got another flame piggy 120. Maybe I'll Strass it



Wonderful finds!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Obsessed617 said:


> Ok ladies a reveal and a question.
> 
> I adore these!
> 
> My 2nd pair!
> 
> Thanks to the resource / sizing thread I know the toe box ( ouch ) will stretch..and I can put in inserts for the back slippage..BUT they do have a teeny defect of a lil bit of thread coming out towards the bottom..;( they are a UK sale purchase - I do want them to be perfect..to deal with the defect or exchange?
> Such a pain when it's an oversees thing..
> 
> Introducing...My Leopard Jacquard Daffodile's - in 160 of course



They look great on you!


----------



## gfairenoughh

hi ladies I'm in Vegas with my boo! Picked up some fun stuff!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2226063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies i'm in vegas with my boo! Picked up some fun stuff!


amazing!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

theto said:


> My sale Pivichics came today from Barney's!  I knew that they ran big,  but the size down was sold out, and I didn't want to miss out on them.   They should be fine once I pad.  Love them!
> 
> Excuse the PJ pants



Congrats! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2226063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies I'm in Vegas with my boo! Picked up some fun stuff!



Very nice!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> My sale scores. Last pair of red dos neud from Horatio and my Angelique from Barney's San Francisco
> View attachment 2225768
> View attachment 2225769
> View attachment 2225770
> View attachment 2225771
> 
> I think the baby likes the red
> Also got another flame piggy 120. Maybe I'll Strass it


 
congrats on both pairs! If I was there I'd be hanging off you other ankle along with baby


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Black patent Alti 160mm, these babies are the perfect shoes!!! Sexy, classic, and comfy!!! I'm so happy I waited to find these instead of settling for the bianca 140mm. I am in looooove


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Neah Alexandra said:


> Black patent Alti 160mm, these babies are the perfect shoes!!! Sexy, classic, and comfy!!! I'm so happy I waited to find these instead of settling for the bianca 140mm. I am in looooove



Alti is the ultimate shoe! Big congrats!


----------



## Obsessed617

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2226063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies I'm in Vegas with my boo! Picked up some fun stuff!


OMG I love that combo! The hot pink shoes are giving the multi Louis LIFE! 
I can picture with Jbrand Jeans and Michael Stars T and simple jewelry.
That look is sooo my style I love it! It's retro yet modern! Love love love!


----------



## Obsessed617

Neah Alexandra said:


> Black patent Alti 160mm, these babies are the perfect shoes!!! Sexy, classic, and comfy!!! I'm so happy I waited to find these instead of settling for the bianca 140mm. I am in looooove


Beautiful!! Are they more roomy then Dafs? They look great on you, and the structure/line of the shoe looks like a work of art! Great photos.


----------



## Neah Alexandra

I haven't tried the dafs (im not a huge platform girl, which is why i love how tiny the alti platform is) the closest I've come to those are the  20th anniversary lady gres and my feet were positively swimming in them! I was pleasantly surprised by how comfy and roomy the altis are considering how short the toe box is , and yes the line of the shoe is to-die-for!!! Thank you!


----------



## theto

Christchrist said:


> That's a great color for your skin



Thank you, I'm loving the color! (and thrilled my skin works with brights since I tend to gravitate there).



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! They look gorgeous on you!



Thanks!


----------



## theto

gfairenoughh said:


> hi ladies I'm in Vegas with my boo! Picked up some fun stuff!



Love this combo!


----------



## mrsjcfk

From the bergdorf's sale!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2226063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies I'm in Vegas with my boo! Picked up some fun stuff!



Love it !


----------



## Christchrist

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2226371
> 
> 
> From the bergdorf's sale!



Purdy


----------



## Christchrist

Neah Alexandra said:


> Black patent Alti 160mm, these babies are the perfect shoes!!! Sexy, classic, and comfy!!! I'm so happy I waited to find these instead of settling for the bianca 140mm. I am in looooove



I don't know how you do it. They hurt me like hell. Look great on you


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Christchrist said:


> I don't know how you do it. They hurt me like hell. Look great on you



Really? After spending so much time in pigalles the platform on the altis felt like child's play. But I've also been pining for them for so long I probably wouldn't notice the pain lol


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Neah Alexandra said:


> Black patent Alti 160mm, these babies are the perfect shoes!!! Sexy, classic, and comfy!!! I'm so happy I waited to find these instead of settling for the bianca 140mm. I am in looooove



I tried the Alti on once and promptly put them back in the box lol. That shoe is one I cannot do. They look good on you and congrats for being able to handle that pitch.


----------



## Felicious

I had put myself on a shoe ban untill we have moved - but kinda forgot about that now they had a sale 

My sister in law and me took a trip to the Copenhagen store as they had pre-sale tonight. We checked the store early just to peek - but the sales prices was already on and we could just shop  so had the store to ourselves.

First my 'running shoes' as my SA called them  Ron Ron 85 in rose paris and my sister in law picked a pair of Piou Piou.



And then Flo 120 in pink fluo - they are surprisingly comfy  I have been dreaming about them ever since i saw them in Dubai. And my pale legs even look a little tan with them  They only had them half a size up, but they fit perfect. My 'florescent' nailpolish kinda dies tho


----------



## 8seventeen19

Felicious said:


> I had put myself on a shoe ban untill we have moved - but kinda forgot about that now they had a sale
> 
> My sister in law and me took a trip to the Copenhagen store as they had pre-sale tonight. We checked the store early just to peek - but the sales prices was already on and we could just shop  so had the store to ourselves.
> 
> First my 'running shoes' as my SA called them  Ron Ron 85 in rose paris and my sister in law picked a pair of Piou Piou.
> View attachment 2226726
> 
> 
> And then Flo 120 in pink fluo - they are surprisingly comfy  I have been dreaming about them ever since i saw them in Dubai. And my pale legs even look a little tan with them  They only had them half a size up, but they fit perfect. My 'florescent' nailpolish kinda dies tho
> View attachment 2226727


Such awesome finds!!! I do love the Pixel print on that Piou Piou. 



Neah Alexandra said:


> Black patent Alti 160mm, these babies are the perfect shoes!!! Sexy, classic, and comfy!!! I'm so happy I waited to find these instead of settling for the bianca 140mm. I am in looooove


Whew. You're more woman than I am. 160mm is a killer.



gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2226063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies I'm in Vegas with my boo! Picked up some fun stuff!


LOVE Grenadine in suede. So lush!



theto said:


> My sale Pivichics came today from Barney's!  I knew that they ran big,  but the size down was sold out, and I didn't want to miss out on them.   They should be fine once I pad.  Love them!
> 
> Excuse the PJ pants


Congrats! My fav shoe from Spring. The PJs add a certain panache! 



Christchrist said:


> My sale scores. Last pair of red dos neud from Horatio and my Angelique from Barney's San Francisco
> View attachment 2225768
> View attachment 2225769
> View attachment 2225770
> View attachment 2225771
> 
> I think the baby likes the red
> Also got another flame piggy 120. Maybe I'll Strass it


You know I love the Dos Noeud. Jealous you got yours on sale though! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> A pair of Lady Claudes arrived but are too small for me so going to a lovely tPF-er.


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Christchrist

Neah Alexandra said:


> Really? After spending so much time in pigalles the platform on the altis felt like child's play. But I've also been pining for them for so long I probably wouldn't notice the pain lol



Bahahahaha


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> I had put myself on a shoe ban untill we have moved - but kinda forgot about that now they had a sale
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226726
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226727



Purdy! Lucky girl


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> You know I love the Dos Noeud. Jealous you got yours on sale though!



You do love them . Thank you. There are more


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> You do love them . Thank you. There are more



In red or nude/black?


----------



## maryelle

Neah Alexandra said:


> Black patent Alti 160mm, these babies are the perfect shoes!!! Sexy, classic, and comfy!!! I'm so happy I waited to find these instead of settling for the bianca 140mm. I am in looooove



those altis are WOW! killer on you! good thing you did choose them over the biancas!


----------



## maryelle

Felicious said:


> I had put myself on a shoe ban untill we have moved - but kinda forgot about that now they had a sale
> 
> My sister in law and me took a trip to the Copenhagen store as they had pre-sale tonight. We checked the store early just to peek - but the sales prices was already on and we could just shop  so had the store to ourselves.
> 
> First my 'running shoes' as my SA called them  Ron Ron 85 in rose paris and my sister in law picked a pair of Piou Piou.
> View attachment 2226726
> 
> 
> And then Flo 120 in pink fluo - they are surprisingly comfy  I have been dreaming about them ever since i saw them in Dubai. And my pale legs even look a little tan with them  They only had them half a size up, but they fit perfect. My 'florescent' nailpolish kinda dies tho
> View attachment 2226727



cute sale scores! love the colors!


----------



## beagly911

hollyspringskim said:


> Hobbled through Neiman Marcus today ... still wearing cast, saw these.... Had to get them they were soooo inexpensive and packed with tons of style.....


Really cute!



Aplblsm said:


> I have been swooning over this one, the Corsetica, for months now.
> 
> Good news:  bought them Wednesday on pre sale and picked them up today!
> Bad news:  learned on Thursday that I'll have foot surgery the early part of August.
> 
> I don't want to wear them until afterwards because I don't know how they'll fit post surgery. But I have a year to return them if I need to.
> 
> View attachment 2221715


They are beautiful, I hope they work post surgery!  



Danielle81 said:


> A year ago this past week I found out I was pregnant.  We had already made plans to go to the Louboutin store in Miami so I could get my first pair of shoes.  A year later, my husband wanted to re-create that Saturday so we went back to the store in Miami (with our now 4 month old daughter) and I bought my 4th pair -- something completely different than the nude and black pairs I have!!


What a lovely way to get your 4th CL's!  



coutureddd said:


> from the saks sale....vendome 120 in rouge lipstick


Sooo gorgeous!  Congrats!



hollyspringskim said:


> Just arrived today.... From Seattle Nordstroms... I have been having incredible luck with finding what I want at this store... Freddy oh Freddy


Congrats, wear them in good health!  So fun!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Christian louboutin shameless. I'm in love with the color!!


 That COLOR!!!


hermosa_vogue said:


> A pair of Lady Claudes arrived but are too small for me so going to a lovely tPF-er.


I'm sorry they were too small, they are lovely!



Obsessed617 said:


> Ok ladies a reveal and a question.
> 
> I adore these!
> 
> My 2nd pair!
> 
> Thanks to the resource / sizing thread I know the toe box ( ouch ) will stretch..and I can put in inserts for the back slippage..BUT they do have a teeny defect of a lil bit of thread coming out towards the bottom..;( they are a UK sale purchase - I do want them to be perfect..to deal with the defect or exchange?
> Such a pain when it's an oversees thing..
> 
> Introducing...My Leopard Jacquard Daffodile's - in 160 of course


I love them but if you are not going to be happy with the defect, send them back!



Christchrist said:


> My sale scores. Last pair of red dos neud from Horatio and my Angelique from Barney's San Francisco
> View attachment 2225768
> View attachment 2225769
> View attachment 2225770
> View attachment 2225771
> 
> I think the baby likes the red
> Also got another flame piggy 120. Maybe I'll Strass it


Oh CC what great sale scores!  Congrats!



theto said:


> My sale Pivichics came today from Barney's!  I knew that they ran big,  but the size down was sold out, and I didn't want to miss out on them.   They should be fine once I pad.  Love them!
> 
> Excuse the PJ pants


Love this color in Pivichics!!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2226063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies I'm in Vegas with my boo! Picked up some fun stuff!


Love the stuff!!  hehe



Neah Alexandra said:


> Black patent Alti 160mm, these babies are the perfect shoes!!! Sexy, classic, and comfy!!! I'm so happy I waited to find these instead of settling for the bianca 140mm. I am in looooove


They are beautiful, wish I could do that pitch!


mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2226371
> 
> 
> From the bergdorf's sale!


So pretty!!



Felicious said:


> I had put myself on a shoe ban untill we have moved - but kinda forgot about that now they had a sale
> 
> My sister in law and me took a trip to the Copenhagen store as they had pre-sale tonight. We checked the store early just to peek - but the sales prices was already on and we could just shop  so had the store to ourselves.
> 
> First my 'running shoes' as my SA called them  Ron Ron 85 in rose paris and my sister in law picked a pair of Piou Piou.
> View attachment 2226726
> 
> 
> And then Flo 120 in pink fluo - they are surprisingly comfy  I have been dreaming about them ever since i saw them in Dubai. And my pale legs even look a little tan with them  They only had them half a size up, but they fit perfect. My 'florescent' nailpolish kinda dies tho
> View attachment 2226727


They Ron Ron will be your running shoes!!!  Love the color of both of them!!  Wish I could find a Ron Ron 85!!!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

maryelle said:


> those altis are WOW! killer on you! good thing you did choose them over the biancas!



Thanks doll! Some things are worth the wait


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Mrs. MFH said:


> I tried the Alti on once and promptly put them back in the box lol. That shoe is one I cannot do. They look good on you and congrats for being able to handle that pitch.



Thank you lol I had no idea the alti 160 was so feared until I started reading these replies!!!


----------



## SouthernEsq

Two sale purchases. One from saks and one from the boutique. Love them both!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> I'm sorry they were too small, they are lovely!



They're actually stunning in real life.  It's ok though, they are going to a lovely home


----------



## hollyspringskim

Christchrist said:


> Spikes!!!!!!!! Yum



 love love the spikes


----------



## hollyspringskim

Myrkur said:


> Do you have a pic wearin them?



Hi no pix... But happy to post one.....


----------



## hollyspringskim

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love me some Freddy.  If I didn't have Rolling Spikes, he would def be on my list. I spy Zebra Intern too? I loved them so much but they looked like clown shoes on my short feet.


I have the zebra ones... They make my foot look sooo tiny.... The complete opposite of your experience...


----------



## hollyspringskim

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Looooooove these
> 
> You are so lucky to find them


Thank you... But sadly I can only wear one shoe... Cast  on right foot for 4 more weeks... &#128548;&#128548;&#128548;&#128548;


----------



## hollyspringskim

Obsessed617 said:


> Ok ladies a reveal and a question.
> 
> I adore these!
> 
> My 2nd pair!
> 
> Thanks to the resource / sizing thread I know the toe box ( ouch ) will stretch..and I can put in inserts for the back slippage..BUT they do have a teeny defect of a lil bit of thread coming out towards the bottom..;( they are a UK sale purchase - I do want them to be perfect..to deal with the defect or exchange?
> Such a pain when it's an oversees thing..
> 
> Introducing...My Leopard Jacquard Daffodile's - in 160 of course


Beautiful!!!!! &#128096;&#128096;&#128096;&#128096;&#128096;&#128096;


----------



## hollyspringskim

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice!!


Thank you ... I love this style-Freddy.... It's a classic shoe...


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> In red or nude/black?



Hmm nude and black are full price. Nordstrom had them


----------



## 8seventeen19

hollyspringskim said:


> I have the zebra ones... They make my foot look sooo tiny.... The complete opposite of your experience...



I think it was because I had that image in my head already (thanks bff!!) and my feet are not wide but they are not narrow either. Also, I think me trying on a 36.5 instead of my normal 35 or 35.5 size made a huge difference!!  If I ever found them at a good price, and in my size I'd totally try them again.



Christchrist said:


> Hmm nude and black are full price. Nordstrom had them


Did all colors go on sale there? Probably does not matter now as surely they're all gone, especially in the smaller sizes.


----------



## kham

My sale finds:

LP glitter 
	

		
			
		

		
	





LP spike




Lady highness black/white watersnake (still undecided)




And my fave: Karoung Zoulou


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> My sale finds:
> 
> LP glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227298
> View attachment 2227299
> 
> 
> LP spike
> View attachment 2227301
> View attachment 2227302
> 
> 
> Lady highness black/white watersnake (still undecided)
> View attachment 2227305
> View attachment 2227306
> 
> 
> And my fave: Karoung Zoulou
> View attachment 2227308
> View attachment 2227309
> View attachment 2227310



I love all your new finds!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> I had put myself on a shoe ban untill we have moved - but kinda forgot about that now they had a sale
> 
> My sister in law and me took a trip to the Copenhagen store as they had pre-sale tonight. We checked the store early just to peek - but the sales prices was already on and we could just shop  so had the store to ourselves.
> 
> First my 'running shoes' as my SA called them  Ron Ron 85 in rose paris and my sister in law picked a pair of Piou Piou.
> View attachment 2226726
> 
> 
> And then Flo 120 in pink fluo - they are surprisingly comfy  I have been dreaming about them ever since i saw them in Dubai. And my pale legs even look a little tan with them  They only had them half a size up, but they fit perfect. My 'florescent' nailpolish kinda dies tho
> View attachment 2226727


Very nice!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SouthernEsq said:


> Two sale purchases. One from saks and one from the boutique. Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227137
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227138


Loving the finds!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Neah Alexandra said:


> Black patent Alti 160mm, these babies are the perfect shoes!!! Sexy, classic, and comfy!!! I'm so happy I waited to find these instead of settling for the bianca 140mm. I am in looooove



Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## 8seventeen19

kham said:


> My sale finds:
> 
> LP glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227298
> View attachment 2227299
> 
> 
> LP spike
> View attachment 2227301
> View attachment 2227302
> 
> 
> Lady highness black/white watersnake (still undecided)
> View attachment 2227305
> View attachment 2227306
> 
> 
> And my fave: Karoung Zoulou
> View attachment 2227308
> View attachment 2227309
> View attachment 2227310



Fantastic finds, especially the karung!


----------



## soleilbrun

kham said:


> My sale finds:
> 
> LP glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227298
> View attachment 2227299
> 
> 
> LP spike
> View attachment 2227301
> View attachment 2227302
> 
> 
> Lady highness black/white watersnake (still undecided)
> View attachment 2227305
> View attachment 2227306
> 
> 
> And my fave: Karoung Zoulou
> View attachment 2227308
> View attachment 2227309
> View attachment 2227310


 
Fantastic finds. I say keep them all.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

These are a tad tight in the toe area.. Probably wont keep..


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Mrs. MFH said:


> These are a tad tight in the toe area.. Probably wont keep..
> View attachment 2227589
> View attachment 2227590
> View attachment 2227597
> View attachment 2227592



Omg how could you part with these? They're completely stunning on you! Try stretching the toe box maybe?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Neah Alexandra said:


> Omg how could you part with these? They're completely stunning on you! Try stretching the toe box maybe?



Thanks..they fit fine in the store but when I walk around the house with them on, my toe pushes forward. Slightly uncomfortable..I think a 39 would be better but it was the last pair on sale so I got it. Still debating because I do love them and its not unbearable.


----------



## bella_vita

Loving these newbies and got them for a steal!


----------



## theto

shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats! My fav shoe from Spring. The PJs add a certain panache!



Hahaha, don't they?



beagly911 said:


> Love this color in Pivichics!!  Congrats!



Thank you!  I'm loving the color IRL; I actually shrieked when I opened the box, lol.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> These are a tad tight in the toe area.. Probably wont keep..
> View attachment 2227589
> View attachment 2227590
> View attachment 2227597
> View attachment 2227592



Congrats!!! They look gorgeous!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bella_vita said:


> Loving these newbies and got them for a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227677



I'm loving the new simples


----------



## maryelle

kham said:


> My sale finds:
> 
> LP glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227298
> View attachment 2227299
> 
> 
> LP spike
> View attachment 2227301
> View attachment 2227302
> 
> 
> Lady highness black/white watersnake (still undecided)
> View attachment 2227305
> View attachment 2227306
> 
> 
> And my fave: Karoung Zoulou
> View attachment 2227308
> View attachment 2227309
> View attachment 2227310



wow great haul! you really scored!


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love all your new finds!!!!





shoeaddictklw said:


> Fantastic finds, especially the karung!





soleilbrun said:


> Fantastic finds. I say keep them all.



Thank you  ladies!!! I absolutely love, love, love the Karung.


----------



## kham

maryelle said:


> wow great haul! you really scored!



Thank you *Maryelle!!!*


----------



## pepsimax

My sale finds :


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## Loubiwhirl_

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2228194



Love these and they're so "you"! Beautiful choices x


----------



## kham

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2228194



Love these!! Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2228193





gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2228194


Great choices!!  But the second ones are WOW!!


----------



## beagly911

pepsimax said:


> My sale finds :


Great sale finds!!  Where did you find the black ones...the name escapes me right now!  I've been in love with them since they came out!


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:


> My sale finds:
> 
> LP glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227298
> View attachment 2227299
> 
> 
> LP spike
> View attachment 2227301
> View attachment 2227302
> 
> 
> Lady highness black/white watersnake (still undecided)
> View attachment 2227305
> View attachment 2227306
> 
> 
> And my fave: Karoung Zoulou
> View attachment 2227308
> View attachment 2227309
> View attachment 2227310



Oh my gosh babe!!!  What a haul!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> These are a tad tight in the toe area.. Probably wont keep..
> View attachment 2227589
> View attachment 2227590
> View attachment 2227597
> View attachment 2227592



What!!!!! Why? What size? That are stunning


----------



## Christchrist

bella_vita said:


> Loving these newbies and got them for a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227677



Staple shoes


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2228194



My little hotty. Love your buys


----------



## Christchrist

pepsimax said:


> My sale finds :



Purdy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

pepsimax said:


> My sale finds :



Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2228194



Love love love!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> What!!!!! Why? What size? That are stunning



It's 38.5. It is not terribly bad but 39 would probably be better. My toes just push forward when I walk, otherwise they are fine. Your look much better on though


----------



## martinaa

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2228194



These are sooo great! Congrats!


----------



## kham

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh babe!!!  What a haul!



Yes *Christchrist*, lol! I think I'm done for this sale season, lol!


----------



## hah2cute

Just bought these babies. They are a total hit! Lots of compliments


----------



## IramImtiaz

hah2cute said:


> Just bought these babies. They are a total hit! Lots of compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2229044


OH. MY GOD!!! They are absolutely beautiful  Have fun wearing them - so jealous!


----------



## maryelle

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2228194



these have to be the ultimate vegas shoe!


----------



## maryelle

hah2cute said:


> Just bought these babies. They are a total hit! Lots of compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2229044



ahhh gotta love those spikes!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> It's 38.5. It is not terribly bad but 39 would probably be better. My toes just push forward when I walk, otherwise they are fine. Your look much better on though



Mine are 39.5


----------



## Christchrist

hah2cute said:


> Just bought these babies. They are a total hit! Lots of compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2229044



Purdy


----------



## telesbrize

hah2cute said:


> Just bought these babies. They are a total hit! Lots of compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2229044



LOVE! I'm waiting on a pair from another store right now. Hurry home, babies!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hah2cute said:


> Just bought these babies. They are a total hit! Lots of compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2229044



I love them!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Mine are 39.5



That's the size I got in the Flo but I think they will be .5 too big. We will c when it arrives. My SA couldn't find the 39 so...patiently wtg on my package.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

bella_vita said:


> Loving these newbies and got them for a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227677



Gorgeous! Where are these from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> That's the size I got in the Flo but I think they will be .5 too big. We will c when it arrives. My SA couldn't find the 39 so...patiently wtg on my package.



I get a tiny bit of slippage with the 39.5 flo. The 39 is tight in the toe box but fits great


----------



## Nolia

*Just posted these in my collection thread!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-thread-798657-12.html#post24855017

Pigalle in Nude Patent 100mm*


----------



## gfairenoughh

Okay these are it I swear!


----------



## PetitColibri

gfairenoughh said:


> Okay these are it I swear!
> View attachment 2230591



congrats ! I love these ! Could you please please please post mod pics ? TIA !


----------



## gfairenoughh

PetitColibri said:


> congrats ! I love these ! Could you please please please post mod pics ? TIA !



Of course as soon as my boyfriend wakes up from his nap he will take some shots! They are the most comfortable Loubs yet!


----------



## Pruudence

My new simple botta 120 leather knee boots 
Been wanting these for a month now and my bf got it and surprised me!!

imageshack.com/scaled/large/832/298a.jpg


----------



## PetitColibri

gfairenoughh said:


> Of course as soon as my boyfriend wakes up from his nap he will take some shots! They are the most comfortable Loubs yet!



ha ha good to know  can't wait !


----------



## kham

gfairenoughh said:


> Okay these are it I swear!
> View attachment 2230591



OMG!! I love these!!! Can't wait to see the mod shots!


----------



## gfairenoughh

kham said:


> OMG!! I love these!!! Can't wait to see the mod shots!



Thanks girl!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

maryelle said:


> these have to be the ultimate vegas shoe!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Love these and they're so "you"! Beautiful choices x





kham said:


> Love these!! Congrats!!





beagly911 said:


> Great choices!!  But the second ones are WOW!!





Christchrist said:


> My little hotty. Love your buys





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love love love!!!


 
Thank you ladies! I went a little crazy :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## gfairenoughh

martinaa said:


> These are sooo great! Congrats!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> *Just posted these in my collection thread!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-thread-798657-12.html#post24855017
> 
> Pigalle in Nude Patent 100mm*



Stunning!!! Congrats! Im in love!


----------



## Nolia

gfairenoughh said:


> Stunning!!! Congrats! Im in love!



Thank you!! OMG you got the Botticellita!! You better not be shy with the mod pics!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

gfairenoughh said:


> Okay these are it I swear!
> View attachment 2230591



Stunning!!!


----------



## Beg4Bags

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2228193



Love the shoes & view!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Mod shots ladies!


----------



## gfairenoughh

High boubou mod shots!


----------



## Myrkur

gfairenoughh said:


> Mod shots ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2230864
> View attachment 2230866
> View attachment 2230868



Hot!!


----------



## Myrkur

hah2cute said:


> Just bought these babies. They are a total hit! Lots of compliments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2229044



Please post some mod pics!


----------



## Myrkur

bella_vita said:


> Loving these newbies and got them for a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227677



Are these the 120?


----------



## Chanieish

gfairenoughh said:


> Mod shots ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2230864
> View attachment 2230866
> View attachment 2230868





gfairenoughh said:


> High boubou mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2230872
> View attachment 2230873
> View attachment 2230875



Amazinggggg!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Okay these are it I swear!
> View attachment 2230591



Gasp!!!! Those are super cute!!!


----------



## maryelle

gfairenoughh said:


> Mod shots ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2230864
> View attachment 2230866
> View attachment 2230868



I always thought these had no appeal on display but on you, they're WOW!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

I have been searching high and low for these babies and finally they are mine! More pics in my collection thread


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> I have been searching high and low for these babies and finally they are mine! More pics in my collection thread



The maggies look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Thebaguwant

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...


Post your outfit once u do wear it. These shoes are stunning, especially with a white dress.


----------



## Thebaguwant

hermosa_vogue said:


> I have been searching high and low for these babies and finally they are mine! More pics in my collection thread


Where did you find them at?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The maggies look gorgeous on you!



Thanks Lav 



Thebaguwant said:


> Where did you find them at?



Got them off ebay!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> I have been searching high and low for these babies and finally they are mine! More pics in my collection thread


They are gorgeous hermosa_vogue!!  A pair of indigo Maggies just came up on the bay...but I think they are too high and more of a pitch than I can do!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous hermosa_vogue!!  A pair of indigo Maggies just came up on the bay...but I think they are too high and more of a pitch than I can do!



Ooooh what size beags?  They are another UHG pair of mine that I've been looking for.  I would say they are not too difficult to walk in given they are 140s because of the concealed platform at the front, but I'm reasonably accustomed to higher heels than you wear.  I guess it's all relative!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Ooooh what size beags?  They are another UHG pair of mine that I've been looking for.  I would say they are not too difficult to walk in given they are 140s because of the concealed platform at the front, but I'm reasonably accustomed to higher heels than you wear.  I guess it's all relative!


They are a 40, I just don't want to end up with "the Rolando nightmare" again...are they easier to walk in than the Rolando??


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> They are a 40, I just don't want to end up with "the Rolando nightmare" again...are they easier to walk in than the Rolando??



Ah I found them!  Too big 

Actually I've never tried Rolando so I can't compare them for you sorry.


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> They are a 40, I just don't want to end up with "the Rolando nightmare" again...are they easier to walk in than the Rolando??


 
beags, because of the metal toe cap the maggies can be unforgiving, some can wear them some cannot, no stretching in the toe box.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> I have been searching high and low for these babies and finally they are mine! More pics in my collection thread



Yey! Congrats babe. Love when someone finds a hg


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Yey! Congrats babe. Love when someone finds a hg



Thanks hun.  So excited!!


----------



## bella_vita

Christchrist said:


> Staple shoes


Thanks girl!!



mademoiselle.bd said:


> Gorgeous! Where are these from if you don't mind me asking?


I got them in NYC at a "buy, sell, trade" place, surprisingly enough!  Someone loved them once and then sold them, so their loss is my gain! 



Myrkur said:


> Are these the 120?


Yes, I believe so


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My few purchases =)
Christian Louboutin Altadama 140mm in watersnake lucido


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christian Louboutin Pigalle in black patent. I finally decided to own a pair of the classic pumps.


----------



## sammix3

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Christian Louboutin Pigalle in black patent. I finally decided to own a pair of the classic pumps.



Lovely purchase!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

And my last purchase: Decollete 554 100mm watersnake in lipstick red. I searched long and hard for these babies.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Shot taken together


----------



## martinaa

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My few purchases =)
> Christian Louboutin Altadama 140mm in watersnake lucido


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Christian Louboutin Pigalle in black patent. I finally decided to own a pair of the classic pumps.


 
I love both pairs!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

martinaa said:


> I love both pairs!



Thanks! I was very lucky to score the pigalle. I've been wanting those for a while


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammix3 said:


> Lovely purchase!



Thank you


----------



## maryelle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Shot taken together



love all three!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

maryelle said:


> love all three!



Thanks girl! It took me a while to find the pigalle


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Very nice purchases. Congrats.


----------



## DebbiNC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Shot taken together




I love all three, too! Really nice!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My few purchases =)
> Christian Louboutin Altadama 140mm in watersnake lucido



LOVE that colour!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Cannot believe Saks had these...more power to the ladies that can handle this shoe in 120mm, I for sure cannot. This 100mm is still a killer tho. Geo Pump Carbone/Black. I took TTS.


----------



## martinaa

Mrs. MFH said:


> Cannot believe Saks had these...more power to the ladies that can handle this shoe in 120mm, I for sure cannot. This 100mm is still a killer tho. Geo Pump Carbone/Black. I took TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234352
> View attachment 2234353
> View attachment 2234354
> View attachment 2234355
> View attachment 2234356



You lucky girl! I love them - congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My few purchases =)
> Christian Louboutin Altadama 140mm in watersnake lucido



That color!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Cannot believe Saks had these...more power to the ladies that can handle this shoe in 120mm, I for sure cannot. This 100mm is still a killer tho. Geo Pump Carbone/Black. I took TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234352
> View attachment 2234353
> View attachment 2234354
> View attachment 2234355
> View attachment 2234356



They hurt?


----------



## jeninvan

Just wanted to share what the DH brought back last night from a business trip..thanks to christchrist for sharing the info on the horatio sale ...one of my ughs pigalle spike in baby pink...my first pigalle but I must say I'm loving it


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> They hurt?



No they don't hurt. I meant its still sexy even though its only 100mm


----------



## rockcandymelts

Black Fetilo Lace & Ambrosina...my first two pairs


----------



## cdinh87

rockcandymelts said:


> Black Fetilo Lace & Ambrosina...my first two pairs


 


Lovely! May I ask where did you find the fetilo lace?  Does it come n any other colors?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Were they on sale? They are sexy! 


Mrs. MFH said:


> No they don't hurt. I meant its still sexy even though its only 100mm


----------



## maryelle

Mrs. MFH said:


> Cannot believe Saks had these...more power to the ladies that can handle this shoe in 120mm, I for sure cannot. This 100mm is still a killer tho. Geo Pump Carbone/Black. I took TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234352
> View attachment 2234353
> View attachment 2234354
> View attachment 2234355
> View attachment 2234356



they look hot on you! i can't wait to see more from the fall/winter collection.


----------



## maryelle

jeninvan said:


> Just wanted to share what the DH brought back last night from a business trip..thanks to christchrist for sharing the info on the horatio sale ...one of my ughs pigalle spike in baby pink...my first pigalle but I must say I'm loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234477



congrats on getting these! so cute!


----------



## kellybelly11111

Mrs. MFH said:


> Cannot believe Saks had these...more power to the ladies that can handle this shoe in 120mm, I for sure cannot. This 100mm is still a killer tho. Geo Pump Carbone/Black. I took TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234352
> View attachment 2234353
> View attachment 2234354
> View attachment 2234355
> View attachment 2234356


 

those are SO sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> Just wanted to share what the DH brought back last night from a business trip..thanks to christchrist for sharing the info on the horatio sale ...one of my ughs pigalle spike in baby pink...my first pigalle but I must say I'm loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234477



Those are beautiful. Please post mod pics


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rockcandymelts said:


> Black Fetilo Lace & Ambrosina...my first two pairs



The lace makes the heels look provocative! Beautiful!


----------



## rockcandymelts

cdinh87 said:


> Lovely! May I ask where did you find the fetilo lace?  Does it come n any other colors?



Hi! I believe they originally came in white as well! I got mine from a resale site (poshmark...sort of like eBay without the bidding, I guess), so there was only the one pair, but I'm sure another will pop up somewhere sooner or later!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My few purchases =)
> Christian Louboutin Altadama 140mm in watersnake lucido




Shoe twins! 
They are amazing. Did you get them on sale as well?


----------



## BagBragger

Nothing fancy in the least bit...but a very welcomed "prize".




Here's why I'm calling these a prize: Imagine getting to work and changing out of FLATS with a red sole into HEELS with a red sole!  
And where many, including myself, can't fathom spending $500 on a pair of flats because...well...they're flats, these were the cost of a pair of TB Reva's (and I had considered simply replacing the black ones I have because they are so weathered and worn=loved!).  The "new to me" CL Ballerina flats are in really good condition!  

Now...on to develop a plan to "treat" them so I can wear them!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mistyknightwin said:


> Were they on sale? They are sexy!



Thanks, they weren't on sale retail price is $725.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Very nice purchases. Congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> LOVE that colour!!



Thanks!!! Its a bit snug. I'm hoping my cobbler can stretch them for me.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Cannot believe Saks had these...more power to the ladies that can handle this shoe in 120mm, I for sure cannot. This 100mm is still a killer tho. Geo Pump Carbone/Black. I took TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234352
> View attachment 2234353
> View attachment 2234354
> View attachment 2234355
> View attachment 2234356



THose are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> Nothing fancy in the least bit...but a very welcomed "prize".
> View attachment 2235264
> View attachment 2235265
> 
> 
> Here's why I'm calling these a prize: Imagine getting to work and changing out of FLATS with a red sole into HEELS with a red sole!
> And where many, including myself, can't fathom spending $500 on a pair of flats because...well...they're flats, these were the cost of a pair of TB Reva's (and I had considered simply replacing the black ones I have because they are so weathered and worn=loved!).  The "new to me" CL Ballerina flats are in really good condition!
> 
> Now...on to develop a plan to "treat" them so I can wear them!



Lucky girl! I wanted those too but everywhere ran out of my size.


----------



## BagBragger

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lucky girl! I wanted those too but everywhere ran out of my size.



Thanks Lav, but I got them from aBay (a for angel, instead of e for evil...this time, lol)!  What's your size, there are a few others listed.  The consignment store where mine came from have a black suede pair as well, in general there are others available in black leather.
I wish I could get them in multiple colors or have the Rosella (that's my second choice, only because it looks more structured and like it wouldn't be as comfortable), but I too ecstatic to not be content and set my sights on something else! (Plus there's a pink surprise on the way...)


----------



## susanshuo

Mrs. MFH said:


> Cannot believe Saks had these...more power to the ladies that can handle this shoe in 120mm, I for sure cannot. This 100mm is still a killer tho. Geo Pump Carbone/Black. I took TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234352
> View attachment 2234353
> View attachment 2234354
> View attachment 2234355
> View attachment 2234356


Sleek and sharp!!


----------



## megt10

I haven't bought a lot of CL lately found a couple pair that I just had to have. The Col Zippy came from the Gilt sale recently. They were a final sale so I was worried but they fit perfectly, the leather is soft and they are comfortable and easy to walk in. The second pair came from the Saks sale. I sent back all the other 140's that I ordered since I found them hard to walk in and uncomfortable. These are comfortable, easy to walk in and have a wider than normal toebox for CL shoes. The last pair I just had to have when I saw them on presale. I ordered a 39 since my normal 38.5 was already sold out. They came yesterday. They are gorgeous and the 39 was the right size in these for me. I would suggest going up a 1/2 to a whole size in these booties. The leather is also very stiff , the toebox and shoe on the whole runs narrow in my opinion and will need to be broken in to be comfortable. I was on the fence about keeping them. They are easy to walk in though with the platform and I think ultimately will mold to my foot so I decided since I just love the look of them to start breaking them in as soon as my blisters from other new shoes heel.


----------



## jeninvan

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The lace makes the heels look provocative! Beautiful!



Thanks you just took a quick shot of them on I'm still trying to break them in buy it wasn't as painful or difficult to walk in them than I had anticipated


----------



## jeninvan

maryelle said:


> congrats on getting these! so cute!



Thank you


----------



## AEGIS

Mrs. MFH said:


> Cannot believe Saks had these...more power to the ladies that can handle this shoe in 120mm, I for sure cannot. This 100mm is still a killer tho. Geo Pump Carbone/Black. I took TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234352
> View attachment 2234353
> View attachment 2234354
> View attachment 2234355
> View attachment 2234356





killer really? dang...i want it in 100mm


----------



## AEGIS

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My few purchases =)
> Christian Louboutin Altadama 140mm in watersnake lucido





stunning. stunning. STUNNING!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.


----------



## cdinh87

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793


 

Love them!!! Do they come in 100mm?


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

cdinh87 said:


> Love them!!! Do they come in 100mm?



I don't think so


----------



## stilly

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793


 
These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

jeninvan said:


> Thanks you just took a quick shot of them on I'm still trying to break them in buy it wasn't as painful or difficult to walk in them than I had anticipated
> 
> View attachment 2235618


----------



## Mrs. MFH

AEGIS said:


> killer really? dang...i want it in 100mm



No it's comfy for the most part. Get TTS for a snug fit though.  I meant killer cause its sexy still even though I'm sure the 120 is sexier. It's just the heel is the thinest I have on a CL and I wouldn't feel comfortable in a 120mm


----------



## Chanieish

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793



beautiful!


----------



## maryelle

megt10 said:


> I haven't bought a lot of CL lately found a couple pair that I just had to have. The Col Zippy came from the Gilt sale recently. They were a final sale so I was worried but they fit perfectly, the leather is soft and they are comfortable and easy to walk in. The second pair came from the Saks sale. I sent back all the other 140's that I ordered since I found them hard to walk in and uncomfortable. These are comfortable, easy to walk in and have a wider than normal toebox for CL shoes. The last pair I just had to have when I saw them on presale. I ordered a 39 since my normal 38.5 was already sold out. They came yesterday. They are gorgeous and the 39 was the right size in these for me. I would suggest going up a 1/2 to a whole size in these booties. The leather is also very stiff , the toebox and shoe on the whole runs narrow in my opinion and will need to be broken in to be comfortable. I was on the fence about keeping them. They are easy to walk in though with the platform and I think ultimately will mold to my foot so I decided since I just love the look of them to start breaking them in as soon as my blisters from other new shoes heel.



nice haul!  the last pair of boots though are


----------



## akillian24

Nothing new to most, but I'm over the moon. I found a pair in my size.


----------



## stilly

akillian24 said:


> Nothing new to most, but I'm over the moon. I found a pair in my size.


 
My all time fav!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## akillian24

stilly said:


> My all time fav!!!
> Congrats!!!



Thank you Stilly...that's saying quite a lot from you!


----------



## eternityras

akillian24 said:


> Nothing new to most, but I'm over the moon. I found a pair in my size.



nothing beats a classic


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

stilly said:


> These are gorgeous!!!





Chanieish said:


> beautiful!



Thank you ladies


----------



## 8seventeen19

BagBragger said:


> Nothing fancy in the least bit...but a very welcomed "prize".
> View attachment 2235264
> View attachment 2235265
> 
> 
> Here's why I'm calling these a prize: Imagine getting to work and changing out of FLATS with a red sole into HEELS with a red sole!
> And where many, including myself, can't fathom spending $500 on a pair of flats because...well...they're flats, these were the cost of a pair of TB Reva's (and I had considered simply replacing the black ones I have because they are so weathered and worn=loved!).  The "new to me" CL Ballerina flats are in really good condition!
> 
> Now...on to develop a plan to "treat" them so I can wear them!


Congrats!! I too, love the ballet flats. 



megt10 said:


> I haven't bought a lot of CL lately found a couple pair that I just had to have. The Col Zippy came from the Gilt sale recently. They were a final sale so I was worried but they fit perfectly, the leather is soft and they are comfortable and easy to walk in. The second pair came from the Saks sale. I sent back all the other 140's that I ordered since I found them hard to walk in and uncomfortable. These are comfortable, easy to walk in and have a wider than normal toebox for CL shoes. The last pair I just had to have when I saw them on presale. I ordered a 39 since my normal 38.5 was already sold out. They came yesterday. They are gorgeous and the 39 was the right size in these for me. I would suggest going up a 1/2 to a whole size in these booties. The leather is also very stiff , the toebox and shoe on the whole runs narrow in my opinion and will need to be broken in to be comfortable. I was on the fence about keeping them. They are easy to walk in though with the platform and I think ultimately will mold to my foot so I decided since I just love the look of them to start breaking them in as soon as my blisters from other new shoes heel.


Congrats on this haul!! My fav is the Lamu and I cannot wait to see how you pair them with outfits. 



jeninvan said:


> Thanks you just took a quick shot of them on I'm still trying to break them in buy it wasn't as painful or difficult to walk in them than I had anticipated
> 
> View attachment 2235618
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793


Shoe twins! Congrats! 



akillian24 said:


> Nothing new to most, but I'm over the moon. I found a pair in my size.


Congrats!! These are such a go-to shoe and you'll have them forever.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I haven't bought a lot of CL lately found a couple pair that I just had to have. The Col Zippy came from the Gilt sale recently. They were a final sale so I was worried but they fit perfectly, the leather is soft and they are comfortable and easy to walk in. The second pair came from the Saks sale. I sent back all the other 140's that I ordered since I found them hard to walk in and uncomfortable. These are comfortable, easy to walk in and have a wider than normal toebox for CL shoes. The last pair I just had to have when I saw them on presale. I ordered a 39 since my normal 38.5 was already sold out. They came yesterday. They are gorgeous and the 39 was the right size in these for me. I would suggest going up a 1/2 to a whole size in these booties. The leather is also very stiff , the toebox and shoe on the whole runs narrow in my opinion and will need to be broken in to be comfortable. I was on the fence about keeping them. They are easy to walk in though with the platform and I think ultimately will mold to my foot so I decided since I just love the look of them to start breaking them in as soon as my blisters from other new shoes heel.



Gorgeous! I love your new finds!


----------



## AEGIS

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793




oh i love!


----------



## Christchrist

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793



Love piggy 120!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793



I love how it glitters!! Beautiful


----------



## MR14

My new Carlottas!


----------



## MR14

& I almost forgot!! A new FAVORITE of mine Miss Pitou!


----------



## Myrkur

MR14 said:


> My new Carlottas!



Wow these are really beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MR14 said:


> My new Carlottas!



Super sexy!!


----------



## beagly911

MR14 said:


> My new Carlottas!





MR14 said:


> & I almost forgot!! A new FAVORITE of mine Miss Pitou!


They are both gorgeous but the Carlottas....


----------



## Christchrist

MR14 said:


> My new Carlottas!



They look amazing on you


----------



## martinaa

MR14 said:


> My new Carlottas!



Very hot! Congrats!


----------



## jeninvan

These came today absolutely in love...nothing spectacular but I have loved these...nude bananas thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## jeninvan

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you!!!



Thank you stilly 



shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats!! I too, love the ballet flats.
> 
> 
> Congrats on this haul!! My fav is the Lamu and I cannot wait to see how you pair them with outfits.
> 
> 
> Love this spike color!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Shoe twins! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Congrats!! These are such a go-to shoe and you'll have them forever.



Thank you


----------



## jeninvan

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793



Those look absolutely amazing on you



akillian24 said:


> Nothing new to most, but I'm over the moon. I found a pair in my size.


I love that pair congratulations


----------



## megt10

jeninvan said:


> Thanks you just took a quick shot of them on I'm still trying to break them in buy it wasn't as painful or difficult to walk in them than I had anticipated
> 
> View attachment 2235618
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793


Beautiful.


maryelle said:


> nice haul!  the last pair of boots though are


I know. It was a tough decision on whether to keep them. They are very stiff and will take a lot of breaking in but I just loved the whole look of these. 


akillian24 said:


> Nothing new to most, but I'm over the moon. I found a pair in my size.


Congratulations. They are classic and beautiful.


shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats!! I too, love the ballet flats.
> 
> 
> Congrats on this haul!! My fav is the Lamu and I cannot wait to see how you pair them with outfits.
> 
> 
> Love this spike color!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Shoe twins! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Congrats!! These are such a go-to shoe and you'll have them forever.


I can't wait to wear them. Right now I have a wicked blister on my little toe that has kept me in open toed wide shoes for the moment. As soon as it heals a bit I am so going to be wearing them. They really are so easy to walk in. I mostly stay with a 120 or below. Otherwise I look like a newborn giraffe learning to walk. Never a good look with heels.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous! I love your new finds!



Thanks Lavender. It has been awhile since I have seen any had to have CL shoes that aren't too similar to something I already own. Which as you know is quite a lot.


----------



## megt10

MR14 said:


> My new Carlottas!





MR14 said:


> & I almost forgot!! A new FAVORITE of mine Miss Pitou!


I love both of these shoes. The look sexy and comfortable.


jeninvan said:


> These came today absolutely in love...nothing spectacular but I have loved these...nude bananas thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237814


----------



## soleilbrun

MR14 said:


> My new Carlottas!


 
These are amazing on you.



MR14 said:


> & I almost forgot!! A new FAVORITE of mine Miss Pitou!


 
I can see why they are a fav, a staple black heel with a twist.



jeninvan said:


> These came today absolutely in love...nothing spectacular but I have loved these...nude bananas thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237814


----------



## MR14

Myrkur said:


> Wow these are really beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## MR14

beagly911 said:


> they are both gorgeous but the carlottas....



thank you!!:d


----------



## MR14

Christchrist said:


> They look amazing on you



Thank you!!


----------



## MR14

martinaa said:


> Very hot! Congrats!



Thanks So Much!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> These came today absolutely in love...nothing spectacular but I have loved these...nude bananas thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237814


----------



## Spaceflocke

My new Shoes  IRIZA 100








ordered in the UK


----------



## mf19

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793



I tried these on today and was surprised that - 1) I could walk in 120s (even a few steps) 2) they seemed reasonably comfortable 3) that I loved them!

I'm considering buying them but thought I read somewhere that the sparkle came off - have you found this?  I may wait for the neptune


----------



## beagly911

Spaceflocke said:


> My new Shoes  IRIZA 100
> 
> View attachment 2238272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238273
> 
> 
> 
> ordered in the UK


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous. I love the color contrast of feminine with the spikes.
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> I know. It was a tough decision on whether to keep them. They are very stiff and will take a lot of breaking in but I just loved the whole look of these.
> 
> Congratulations. They are classic and beautiful.
> 
> I can't wait to wear them. Right now I have a wicked blister on my little toe that has kept me in open toed wide shoes for the moment. As soon as it heals a bit I am so going to be wearing them. They really are so easy to walk in. I mostly stay with a 120 or below. Otherwise I look like a newborn giraffe learning to walk. Never a good look with heels.
> 
> 
> Thanks Lavender. It has been awhile since I have seen any had to have CL shoes that aren't too similar to something I already own. Which as you know is quite a lot.



Yes and you have one of the finest collection in the forum and I'm jealous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> These came today absolutely in love...nothing spectacular but I have loved these...nude bananas thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237814


----------



## bakdfk

Spaceflocke said:


> My new Shoes  IRIZA 100
> 
> View attachment 2238272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238273
> 
> 
> 
> ordered in the UK


Beautiful!  I was thinking of purchasing the same ones. How is the fit?  Comfort?


----------



## 8seventeen19

megt10 said:


> I can't wait to wear them. Right now I have a wicked blister on my little toe that has kept me in open toed wide shoes for the moment. As soon as it heals a bit I am so going to be wearing them. They really are so easy to walk in. I mostly stay with a 120 or below. Otherwise I look like a newborn giraffe learning to walk. Never a good look with heels.
> .



  I can't! 
I feel the exact way in my 150s but I just didn't know how to describe it! I really want the Keny which is essentially an open toe version of Lamu but I have to try it on first.


----------



## maryelle

Spaceflocke said:


> My new Shoes  IRIZA 100
> 
> View attachment 2238272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238273
> 
> 
> 
> ordered in the UK



wow those are HOT!  leopard is my guilty pleasure!


----------



## Spaceflocke

The Iriza is tts but the Edge over my toes is a bit Hard - will have to Wear them in the House First - otherwise very compfy


----------



## needloub

jeninvan said:


> These came today absolutely in love...nothing spectacular but I have loved these...nude bananas thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237814


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Spaceflocke said:


> My new Shoes  IRIZA 100
> 
> View attachment 2238272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238273
> 
> 
> 
> ordered in the UK



Those look great on you


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yes and you have one of the finest collection in the forum and I'm jealous!


Aww, thank you Lavender.


Spaceflocke said:


> My new Shoes  IRIZA 100
> 
> View attachment 2238272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238273
> 
> 
> 
> ordered in the UK



These are hot on you!


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:


> My new Shoes  IRIZA 100
> 
> View attachment 2238272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238273
> 
> 
> 
> ordered in the UK



They look great on you


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> My new Shoes  IRIZA 100
> 
> View attachment 2238272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238273
> 
> 
> 
> ordered in the UK


 
They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

jeninvan said:


> These came today absolutely in love...nothing spectacular but I have loved these...nude bananas thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237814


----------



## Spaceflocke

Tank you


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

mf19 said:


> I tried these on today and was surprised that - 1) I could walk in 120s (even a few steps) 2) they seemed reasonably comfortable 3) that I loved them!
> 
> I'm considering buying them but thought I read somewhere that the sparkle came off - have you found this?  I may wait for the neptune



I haven't really worn them out yet, but my SA did remind me try not to touch the two shoes when walking, because the glitters may be rubbed off.


----------



## coutureddd

posted in the spring sale score post, but so excited posting in here too! 

(excuse the dust bunnies on the carpet + macbook charger!)

vendome 120 on...







& cataclou wedges


----------



## Christchrist

coutureddd said:


> posted in the spring sale score post, but so excited posting in here too!
> 
> (excuse the dust bunnies on the carpet + macbook charger!)
> 
> vendome 120 on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & cataclou wedges



SCORE!!!! Congrats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

coutureddd said:


> posted in the spring sale score post, but so excited posting in here too!
> 
> (excuse the dust bunnies on the carpet + macbook charger!)
> 
> vendome 120 on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & cataclou wedges



THey look fierce on you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Got a pair of black patent Flo


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Add another Flo in Rose Paris


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Add another Flo in Rose Paris
> View attachment 2240352
> View attachment 2240353



Purdy. What size you get?


----------



## DebbiNC

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got a pair of black patent Flo





Mrs. MFH said:


> Add another Flo in Rose Paris
> View attachment 2240352
> View attachment 2240353




Lovin' these "Flo's" ladies! Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Purdy. What size you get?



39.5 but 39 works in the kid leather


----------



## beagly911

coutureddd said:


> posted in the spring sale score post, but so excited posting in here too!
> 
> (excuse the dust bunnies on the carpet + macbook charger!)
> 
> vendome 120 on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & cataclou wedges


Congrats, they look lovely on you!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Got a pair of black patent Flo


Yea!  They are great!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Add another Flo in Rose Paris
> View attachment 2240352
> View attachment 2240353


My heart goes pitter pat when I see this color!  Great shoe!


----------



## rockcandymelts

My first exotic...Jaws


----------



## Christchrist

rockcandymelts said:


> View attachment 2240887
> View attachment 2240888
> View attachment 2240890
> 
> 
> My first exotic...Jaws



Gosh I love that shoe


----------



## megt10

coutureddd said:


> posted in the spring sale score post, but so excited posting in here too!
> 
> (excuse the dust bunnies on the carpet + macbook charger!)
> 
> vendome 120 on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & cataclou wedges


Love them. Those wedges are so pretty for summer.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Got a pair of black patent Flo





Mrs. MFH said:


> Add another Flo in Rose Paris
> View attachment 2240352
> View attachment 2240353


This is one of my favorite colors. It is just so flattering.



rockcandymelts said:


> View attachment 2240887
> View attachment 2240888
> View attachment 2240890
> 
> 
> My first exotic...Jaws



Gorgeous.


----------



## telesbrize

rockcandymelts said:


> View attachment 2240887
> View attachment 2240888
> View attachment 2240890
> 
> 
> My first exotic...Jaws



LOVE jaws. One of my UHGs that I can never find in my size. Congrats!


----------



## MR14

mrs. Mfh said:


> add another flo in rose paris
> View attachment 2240352
> View attachment 2240353



love these!!


----------



## stilly

rockcandymelts said:


> View attachment 2240887
> View attachment 2240888
> View attachment 2240890
> 
> 
> My first exotic...Jaws


 
They look so cute on you!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## maryelle

coutureddd said:


> posted in the spring sale score post, but so excited posting in here too!
> 
> (excuse the dust bunnies on the carpet + macbook charger!)
> 
> vendome 120 on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & cataclou wedges



you definitely scored! love the wedges on you!


----------



## maryelle

rockcandymelts said:


> View attachment 2240887
> View attachment 2240888
> View attachment 2240890
> 
> 
> My first exotic...Jaws



congrats on your first exotic pair! hope to see more!


----------



## rockcandymelts

maryelle said:


> congrats on your first exotic pair! hope to see more!



Haha, I'm sure you will! I have a feeling that this addiction isn't going anywhere 

Thank you to everyone for the kind words! Can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> Yea!  They are great!





megt10 said:


> This is one of my favorite colors. It is just so flattering.





DebbiNC said:


> Lovin' these "Flo's" ladies! Congrats!!



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rockcandymelts said:


> View attachment 2240887
> View attachment 2240888
> View attachment 2240890
> 
> 
> My first exotic...Jaws



LOve the exotics!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got a pair of black patent Flo



Very nice!


----------



## beagly911

rockcandymelts said:


> View attachment 2240887
> View attachment 2240888
> View attachment 2240890
> 
> 
> My first exotic...Jaws


Gorgeous!!  My UHG, hoping they pop up in my size sometime!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

My new pigalle 120 in Antique Rosé, love love love them!


----------



## juliana@

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new pigalle 120 in Antique Rosé, love love love them!
> View attachment 2241987
> 
> View attachment 2241988
> View attachment 2241989



OMG they're amazing! Please post modeling pics. 
I'm about to order these, the only size left is my size. 
Can you tell me how the glitter is holding up? 
Is it staying in the shoes or going everywhere?


----------



## Christchrist

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new pigalle 120 in Antique Rosé, love love love them!
> View attachment 2241987
> 
> View attachment 2241988
> View attachment 2241989



Absolutely lovely


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new pigalle 120 in Antique Rosé, love love love them!
> View attachment 2241987
> 
> View attachment 2241988
> View attachment 2241989


These are just lovely


----------



## beagly911

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new pigalle 120 in Antique Rosé, love love love them!
> View attachment 2241987
> 
> View attachment 2241988
> View attachment 2241989


Wow those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

juliana@ said:


> OMG they're amazing! Please post modeling pics.
> I'm about to order these, the only size left is my size.
> Can you tell me how the glitter is holding up?
> Is it staying in the shoes or going everywhere?



The glitters stay really well on the shoes so don't worry, catch your size before it's gone!



Christchrist said:


> Absolutely lovely





hermosa_vogue said:


> These are just lovely





beagly911 said:


> Wow those are gorgeous!!



Thank you very much, CC, Hermosa and Beagly!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

juliana@ said:


> OMG they're amazing! Please post modeling pics.
> I'm about to order these, the only size left is my size.
> Can you tell me how the glitter is holding up?
> Is it staying in the shoes or going everywhere?



There you go. Mod pic! They are really beautiful in person.


----------



## Myrkur

Crazyaboutblue said:


> There you go. Mod pic! They are really beautiful in person.
> View attachment 2242839



Wow! Where did you find these? They are amazing


----------



## DebbiNC

Crazyaboutblue said:


> There you go. Mod pic! They are really beautiful in person.
> View attachment 2242839




Ohh...simply stunning!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Myrkur said:


> Wow! Where did you find these? They are amazing



Thank you! I found them in Harvey Nichols in London.



DebbiNC said:


> Ohh...simply stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## BlablaMode

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new pigalle 120 in Antique Rosé, love love love them!
> View attachment 2241987
> 
> View attachment 2241988
> View attachment 2241989


These are gorgeous !


----------



## BlablaMode

I wanted the Cate Boots for a while so when they came back in stock on the online boutique three weeks ago, I couldn't resist...







And I was in Paris last saturday for a party and I decided to go to the Grenelle boutique and I picked these... RonRon in Rouge Impérial


----------



## archygirl

New to me, very excited!
http://www.turnaboutshoppe.com/product/13605-00128.html


----------



## kawnee45

BlablaMode said:


> I wanted the Cate Boots for a while so when they came back in stock on the online boutique three weeks ago, I couldn't resist...
> View attachment 2243357
> 
> View attachment 2243358
> 
> View attachment 2243365
> 
> 
> And I was in Paris last saturday for a party and I decided to go to the Grenelle boutique and I picked these... RonRon in Rouge Impérial
> View attachment 2243380
> 
> View attachment 2243384



Those Ron Ron are so gorgeous !!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

BlablaMode said:


> I wanted the Cate Boots for a while so when they came back in stock on the online boutique three weeks ago, I couldn't resist...
> View attachment 2243357
> 
> View attachment 2243358
> 
> View attachment 2243365
> 
> 
> And I was in Paris last saturday for a party and I decided to go to the Grenelle boutique and I picked these... RonRon in Rouge Impérial
> View attachment 2243380
> 
> View attachment 2243384



Really in love with this new season colour Rouge Imperial!


----------



## Christchrist

BlablaMode said:


> I wanted the Cate Boots for a while so when they came back in stock on the online boutique three weeks ago, I couldn't resist...
> View attachment 2243357
> 
> View attachment 2243358
> 
> View attachment 2243365
> 
> 
> And I was in Paris last saturday for a party and I decided to go to the Grenelle boutique and I picked these... RonRon in Rouge Impérial
> View attachment 2243380
> 
> View attachment 2243384



Nom nom nom. I need those boots in my life


----------



## kham

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new pigalle 120 in Antique Rosé, love love love them!
> View attachment 2241987
> 
> View attachment 2241988
> View attachment 2241989



These are beautiful!!!


----------



## beagly911

BlablaMode said:


> I wanted the Cate Boots for a while so when they came back in stock on the online boutique three weeks ago, I couldn't resist...
> View attachment 2243357
> 
> View attachment 2243358
> 
> View attachment 2243365
> 
> 
> And I was in Paris last saturday for a party and I decided to go to the Grenelle boutique and I picked these... RonRon in Rouge Impérial
> View attachment 2243380
> 
> View attachment 2243384


The boots are great but the color of that Ron Ron is TDF!!


----------



## beagly911

archygirl said:


> New to me, very excited!
> http://www.turnaboutshoppe.com/product/13605-00128.html


So sexy!!  Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

BlablaMode said:


> I wanted the Cate Boots for a while so when they came back in stock on the online boutique three weeks ago, I couldn't resist...
> View attachment 2243357
> 
> View attachment 2243358
> 
> View attachment 2243365
> 
> 
> And I was in Paris last saturday for a party and I decided to go to the Grenelle boutique and I picked these... RonRon in Rouge Impérial
> View attachment 2243380
> 
> View attachment 2243384



jealous! i've wanted this style for eons. darn my large calves!


----------



## AEGIS

coutureddd said:


> posted in the spring sale score post, but so excited posting in here too!
> 
> (excuse the dust bunnies on the carpet + macbook charger!)
> 
> vendome 120 on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & cataclou wedges




you got the wedges on sale? i love them. from where?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new pigalle 120 in Antique Rosé, love love love them!
> View attachment 2241987
> 
> View attachment 2241988
> View attachment 2241989



Those ar pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BlablaMode said:


> I wanted the Cate Boots for a while so when they came back in stock on the online boutique three weeks ago, I couldn't resist...
> View attachment 2243357
> 
> View attachment 2243358
> 
> View attachment 2243365
> 
> 
> And I was in Paris last saturday for a party and I decided to go to the Grenelle boutique and I picked these... RonRon in Rouge Impérial
> View attachment 2243380
> 
> View attachment 2243384



Nice selections!


----------



## poppyseed

I have not posted my recently acquired HG yet, mainly because I actually didn't know if I was able to keep them due to sizing/fit issues, but then I thought what the hell I'm keeping the even if I have to cut a piece off my foot! I've searched for the long enough!!


----------



## poppyseed

BlablaMode said:


> I wanted the Cate Boots for a while so when they came back in stock on the online boutique three weeks ago, I couldn't resist...
> View attachment 2243357
> 
> View attachment 2243358
> 
> View attachment 2243365
> 
> 
> And I was in Paris last saturday for a party and I decided to go to the Grenelle boutique and I picked these... RonRon in Rouge Impérial
> View attachment 2243380
> 
> View attachment 2243384


 

The red suede looks delicious!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> I have not posted my recently acquired HG yet, mainly because I actually didn't know if I was able to keep them due to sizing/fit issues, but then I thought what the hell I'm keeping the even if I have to cut a piece off my foot! I've searched for the long enough!!
> View attachment 2244364



Oooh this is the first time I've seen them on poppy, they look great


----------



## sammix3

poppyseed said:


> I have not posted my recently acquired HG yet, mainly because I actually didn't know if I was able to keep them due to sizing/fit issues, but then I thought what the hell I'm keeping the even if I have to cut a piece off my foot! I've searched for the long enough!!
> View attachment 2244364



Love these on you!


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooh this is the first time I've seen them on poppy, they look great


 


sammix3 said:


> Love these on you!


 

Thanks ladies! I have wanted them ever since I saw them on carlinha, the colour is one of my absolute favourites. Unfortunately they are quite a torture to wear at the moment, but I'm working on breaking them in!


----------



## archygirl

beagly911 said:


> So sexy!!  Congrats!



THANKS *beagly*, have been a bit of a CL desert lately, but saw these and just KNEW I had to have them. Will post photos when they arrive.


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> I have not posted my recently acquired HG yet, mainly because I actually didn't know if I was able to keep them due to sizing/fit issues, but then I thought what the hell I'm keeping the even if I have to cut a piece off my foot! I've searched for the long enough!!
> View attachment 2244364



That color! Love


----------



## mrsMP

Lavenderduckiez said:


> And my last purchase: Decollete 554 100mm watersnake in lipstick red. I searched long and hard for these babies.


 
Congrats!  I love these decolletes!! How do they fit?  Are they comfortable considering the heels are really thin?  Did you get them tts?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> I have not posted my recently acquired HG yet, mainly because I actually didn't know if I was able to keep them due to sizing/fit issues, but then I thought what the hell I'm keeping the even if I have to cut a piece off my foot! I've searched for the long enough!!
> View attachment 2244364


Gorgeous poppyseed!!  Congrats, and it doesn't look like you will have to cut off any part of your foot!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsMP said:


> Congrats!  I love these decolletes!! How do they fit?  Are they comfortable considering the heels are really thin?  Did you get them tts?  Thank you in advance!



The decolletes are comfy. I was surprise the toe box didn't bother me since the shoes are pointy. I did get these in tts and they feel great (they fit like the fifi). In the beginning, I was worried I will snap the heel since the heel was thin, but it feels fine. HOpe that helps.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> I have not posted my recently acquired HG yet, mainly because I actually didn't know if I was able to keep them due to sizing/fit issues, but then I thought what the hell I'm keeping the even if I have to cut a piece off my foot! I've searched for the long enough!!
> View attachment 2244364



Gorgeous color!


----------



## jeninvan

So my family are in so cal visiting my family (we now live in Canada) and couldn't help myself and stopped by the CL boutique in south coast plaza and got this baby.  I now wear 37.5 due to my last pregnancy but they only had 37 left so I decided to suck it up and get the 37.  Thanks for letting me share my sale find ladies...my apologies for the poor lighting


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Great staple shoe


thanks CC and thanks for the info on how to get the sale pics from horatio 



needloub said:


> I really want a pair!  Congrats!


thank you 



stilly said:


> One of my favs!!!
> Love them!!!


thank you so much stilly


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> That color! Love


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous poppyseed!! Congrats, and it doesn't look like you will have to cut off any part of your foot!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous color!


 

Thank you ladies!
beagly, I think I am strugling with the width of my foot in these slightly, but I couldn't take them any bigger, in fact I could do with half smaller size.  But I will get there


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> So my family are in so cal visiting my family (we now live in Canada) and couldn't help myself and stopped by the CL boutique in south coast plaza and got this baby.  I now wear 37.5 due to my last pregnancy but they only had 37 left so I decided to suck it up and get the 37.  Thanks for letting me share my sale find ladies...my apologies for the poor lighting
> 
> View attachment 2245345


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> So my family are in so cal visiting my family (we now live in Canada) and couldn't help myself and stopped by the CL boutique in south coast plaza and got this baby.  I now wear 37.5 due to my last pregnancy but they only had 37 left so I decided to suck it up and get the 37.  Thanks for letting me share my sale find ladies...my apologies for the poor lighting
> 
> View attachment 2245345


----------



## nabila11

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)


this one is so beautiful. ..


----------



## archygirl

My new boots have arrived!


----------



## archygirl

jeninvan said:


> So my family are in so cal visiting my family (we now live in Canada) and couldn't help myself and stopped by the CL boutique in south coast plaza and got this baby.  I now wear 37.5 due to my last pregnancy but they only had 37 left so I decided to suck it up and get the 37.  Thanks for letting me share my sale find ladies...my apologies for the poor lighting
> 
> View attachment 2245345


----------



## beagly911

archygirl said:


> My new boots have arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245986


They are gorgeous!!   Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

My new to me, leopard print pony hair Steva's


----------



## juliana@

Crazyaboutblue said:


> There you go. Mod pic! They are really beautiful in person.
> View attachment 2242839



OMG thanks for the pic!
They look stunning. 
Ordering now........


----------



## mrsMP

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The decolletes are comfy. I was surprise the toe box didn't bother me since the shoes are pointy. I did get these in tts and they feel great (they fit like the fifi). In the beginning, I was worried I will snap the heel since the heel was thin, but it feels fine. HOpe that helps.


 
Awesome! Thanks!  I just ordered mine from Stanley Korshak and I can't wait to get them! Where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking?  TIA


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsMP said:


> Awesome! Thanks!  I just ordered mine from Stanley Korshak and I can't wait to get them! Where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking?  TIA



I got the decolletes from saks fifth avenue.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

archygirl said:


> My new boots have arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245986



I love the fetisha boots! The red looks fierce!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My new to me, leopard print pony hair Steva's



Those look great on you!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those look great on you!


Thanks Lavenderduckiez!


----------



## megt10

archygirl said:


> My new boots have arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245986


They are so pretty. Congrats. You will find them really comfortable I think.


beagly911 said:


> My new to me, leopard print pony hair Steva's


Great find Bealy they look great on you.


jeninvan said:


> So my family are in so cal visiting my family (we now live in Canada) and couldn't help myself and stopped by the CL boutique in south coast plaza and got this baby.  I now wear 37.5 due to my last pregnancy but they only had 37 left so I decided to suck it up and get the 37.  Thanks for letting me share my sale find ladies...my apologies for the poor lighting
> 
> View attachment 2245345


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> They are so pretty. Congrats. You will find them really comfortable I think.
> 
> Great find Bealy they look great on you.
> 
> 
> This is the most gorgeous color ever. Congrats.


Thank you meg!


----------



## attrapereve

Hi all!

My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!! 

First pair, and definitely more to come!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

loulourella said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!!
> 
> First pair, and definitely more to come!



I love the sparkles =)


----------



## mf19

loulourella said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!!
> 
> First pair, and definitely more to come!



Love them! What store has them in 100? I've only seen 120


----------



## jeninvan

This is the most gorgeous color ever. Congrats.[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yay! We are matching buddies!


Yay!!
I absolutely am in live with this pair



beagly911 said:


> What a gorgeous color!!  Congrats!


Thank you 



archygirl said:


> Beautiful find!


Thank you really lucked out


----------



## megt10

loulourella said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!!
> 
> First pair, and definitely more to come!



They are so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mf19 said:


> Love them! What store has them in 100? I've only seen 120



Barney's has them in 100


----------



## sammix3

loulourella said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!!
> 
> First pair, and definitely more to come!



Congrats! Love love love the glitter!


----------



## Christchrist

loulourella said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!!
> 
> First pair, and definitely more to come!



Congrats. They are like a party on your feet


----------



## ChrisyAM15

loulourella said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!!
> 
> First pair, and definitely more to come!



Gorgeous!! Love these!!


----------



## maryelle

loulourella said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!!
> 
> First pair, and definitely more to come!



congrats on your first pair! such a fabulous pair to start with


----------



## LouboutinHottie

loulourella said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!!
> 
> First pair, and definitely more to come!



Congrats on your first pair! They're gorgeous.


----------



## mf19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Barney's has them in 100



Anyone have a SA I can email at Barneys? I need 38.5. Guarantee sale. Thanks


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> My new to me, leopard print pony hair Steva's


 
I love these on you. So cute!!! 
I always wanted a pair of these...


----------



## stilly

poppyseed said:


> I have not posted my recently acquired HG yet, mainly because I actually didn't know if I was able to keep them due to sizing/fit issues, but then I thought what the hell I'm keeping the even if I have to cut a piece off my foot! I've searched for the long enough!!
> View attachment 2244364


 
These are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

loulourella said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first pair of CL, Pigalle 100mm in rose glitter, really love it!!
> 
> First pair, and definitely more to come!



so pretty!
i have them in 120mm. love them!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I love these on you. So cute!!!
> I always wanted a pair of these...


Thank you stilly, I love them and can't wait to get an outfit together!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and I just purchased my first TWO pairs of Christian Louboutin shoes while vacationing and celebrating my birthday (today) in Miami last week. I am so thrilled. I left the CL boutique with:

Corneille 100mm in black patent
Indies 100mm in nude patent (on sale!!)

I'm a happy girl! 

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image-1.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image.jpg


----------



## Spaceflocke

www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN...FQgkUjt%2BcZDkbQKwtp4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

won the auction today LOVE ME )) soo happy


----------



## beagly911

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and I just purchased my first TWO pairs of Christian Louboutin shoes while vacationing and celebrating my birthday (today) in Miami last week. I am so thrilled. I left the CL boutique with:
> 
> Corneille 100mm in black patent
> Indies 100mm in nude patent (on sale!!)
> 
> I'm a happy girl!
> 
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image-1.jpg
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image.jpg


Gorgeous, Happy Birthday!


----------



## beagly911

Spaceflocke said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-LO...FQgkUjt%2BcZDkbQKwtp4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> won the auction today LOVE ME )) soo happy


Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous, Happy Birthday!


Thanks so much!


----------



## attrapereve

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the sparkles =)



Thank you!! 



mf19 said:


> Love them! What store has them in 100? I've only seen 120



Hi dear! Bought them at Singapore's outlet ): Though I like the 120mm better, SG's outlet only has them in 100mm.



megt10 said:


> They are so pretty. Congrats.



Thank you!




sammix3 said:


> Congrats! Love love love the glitter!



Thank you so much dear! 



Christchrist said:


> Congrats. They are like a party on your feet



Can't wait to wear these babies out to play! 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love these!!



Thank you!! 



maryelle said:


> congrats on your first pair! such a fabulous pair to start with



haha I know right! Thank you!! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> Congrats on your first pair! They're gorgeous.



Thank you! 



Crazyaboutblue said:


> so pretty!
> i have them in 120mm. love them!



Too bad Singapore do not carry them in 120 mm, would prefer the 120mm!


----------



## attrapereve

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and I just purchased my first TWO pairs of Christian Louboutin shoes while vacationing and celebrating my birthday (today) in Miami last week. I am so thrilled. I left the CL boutique with:
> 
> Corneille 100mm in black patent
> Indies 100mm in nude patent (on sale!!)
> 
> I'm a happy girl!
> 
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image-1.jpg
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image.jpg




Happy birthday!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## maryelle

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and I just purchased my first TWO pairs of Christian Louboutin shoes while vacationing and celebrating my birthday (today) in Miami last week. I am so thrilled. I left the CL boutique with:
> 
> Corneille 100mm in black patent
> Indies 100mm in nude patent (on sale!!)
> 
> I'm a happy girl!
> 
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image-1.jpg
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image.jpg



Happy birthday!! And congrats on getting your first two pairs! Can't wait to see many more~


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

maryelle said:


> Happy birthday!! And congrats on getting your first two pairs! Can't wait to see many more~


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

loulourella said:


> Happy birthday!! They are gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and I just purchased my first TWO pairs of Christian Louboutin shoes while vacationing and celebrating my birthday (today) in Miami last week. I am so thrilled. I left the CL boutique with:
> 
> Corneille 100mm in black patent
> Indies 100mm in nude patent (on sale!!)
> 
> I'm a happy girl!
> 
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image-1.jpg
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/niacwhite/LadyInTheeShoe/image.jpg



Happy birthday!!! Great buys


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> Happy birthday!!! Great buys


Thank you!!


----------



## coutureddd

AEGIS said:


> you got the wedges on sale? i love them. from where?



got them on sale from bergdorfs. it was the only size they had left.


----------



## AEGIS

coutureddd said:


> got them on sale from bergdorfs. it was the only size they had left.







can you PM me the item code please? just in case another pops up i'd like to grab it.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Got it as a steal at Barney's New York.  My first pair of flats form CL.... Mrs. H flat patent


----------



## nillacobain

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Got it as a steal at Barney's New York.  My first pair of flats form CL.... Mrs. H flat patent



Loving the ankle strap - are they comfy?


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Got it as a steal at Barney's New York.  My first pair of flats form CL.... Mrs. H flat patent



These are so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## DebbiNC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Got it as a steal at Barney's New York.  My first pair of flats form CL.... Mrs. H flat patent




They are cute as a button!! Although I love heels, a cute pair of flats can be just as alluring! Can't wait to see the mod pics!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Got it as a steal at Barney's New York.  My first pair of flats form CL.... Mrs. H flat patent


So cute, I'd love a pair of flats!  Congrats!


----------



## SheWhoDares

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Got it as a steal at Barney's New York.  My first pair of flats form CL.... Mrs. H flat patent


Never saw this style before. They're really cute I love them.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nillacobain said:


> Loving the ankle strap - are they comfy?



The toe box is a bit tight so I went up a size. Other then that it is fine.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> These are so pretty. Congrats.



Thanks meg!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DebbiNC said:


> They are cute as a button!! Although I love heels, a cute pair of flats can be just as alluring! Can't wait to see the mod pics!



Thanks Debbie. I was debating if I should get the flats since I'm always wearing heels.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> So cute, I'd love a pair of flats!  Congrats!



Thanks beagly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SheWhoDares said:


> Never saw this style before. They're really cute I love them.



Thanks girl!


----------



## Binks

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Got it as a steal at Barney's New York.  My first pair of flats form CL.... Mrs. H flat patent


Oh my goodness, I'm in love.. did they have any more left?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Binks said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm in love.. did they have any more left?



They had a few left.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Just got those in today at a great steal price.the color says rose Paris but it looked almost neon orange. Wat do you ladies think? Keep or return?


----------



## Binks

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They had a few left.


May I ask what store it was?


----------



## jeninvan

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Got it as a steal at Barney's New York.  My first pair of flats form CL.... Mrs. H flat patent



Absolutely love those flats!!! Congrats


----------



## jeninvan

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got those in today at a great steal price.the color says rose Paris but it looked almost neon orange. Wat do you ladies think? Keep or return?



OMG I'd so keep them then again I'm a sucker for anything bright and anything spike!!!


----------



## beagly911

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got those in today at a great steal price.the color says rose Paris but it looked almost neon orange. Wat do you ladies think? Keep or return?


If you love them then keep them but a steal price isn't worth it if you aren't going to wear them, IMHO.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> Absolutely love those flats!!! Congrats



thanks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got those in today at a great steal price.the color says rose Paris but it looked almost neon orange. Wat do you ladies think? Keep or return?



Gorgeous! I say keep!


----------



## poppyseed

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got those in today at a great steal price.the color says rose Paris but it looked almost neon orange. Wat do you ladies think? Keep or return?


 

I would love the get my hands on a pair of these myself, so I say keep!! Rose Paris is amazing


----------



## SheWhoDares

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got those in today at a great steal price.the color says rose Paris but it looked almost neon orange. Wat do you ladies think? Keep or return?


 The color is great I would definitely keep them


----------



## mrsMP

From Pam Jenkins sale
I


----------



## mrsMP

mrsmp said:


> from pam jenkins sale
> love!!!


----------



## beagly911

mrsMP said:


> View attachment 2255228


Congrats on a great pair!!  Love the color!!


----------



## ilovelucii

Hi everyone!

Proud to say I've bought my first pair of Louboutins  

Looking forward to joining the club!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

ilovelucii said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Proud to say I've bought my first pair of Louboutins
> 
> Looking forward to joining the club!



Congrats on your first pair.


----------



## megt10

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got those in today at a great steal price.the color says rose Paris but it looked almost neon orange. Wat do you ladies think? Keep or return?


Keep!


ilovelucii said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Proud to say I've bought my first pair of Louboutins
> 
> Looking forward to joining the club!


Congrats, they are beautiful.


mrsMP said:


> View attachment 2255228



Love the color of these.


----------



## mrsjcfk

mrsMP said:


> View attachment 2255228



Nice score!


----------



## mrsjcfk

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got those in today at a great steal price.the color says rose Paris but it looked almost neon orange. Wat do you ladies think? Keep or return?



Keep!


----------



## beagly911

ilovelucii said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Proud to say I've bought my first pair of Louboutins
> 
> Looking forward to joining the club!


They are beautiful!  Congrats and welcome to the obsession!


----------



## brianslade9

Was randomly browsing Mytheresa on tuesday afternoon and I could not believe I saw this pair available in my size!! I think I finish the entire check out process in 1 minute (yea, and it was shown sold-out in every sizes in the evening! ).

Perhaps a little bit non-exciting compared with some very stunning pairs of other TPFers, but it'd been on No.1 of my list forever before tuesday!! 

Presenting Pigalle85 in black kid:


----------



## beagly911

brianslade9 said:


> Was randomly browsing Mytheresa on tuesday afternoon and I could not believe I saw this pair available in my size!! I think I finish the entire check out process in 1 minute (yea, and it was shown sold-out in every sizes in the evening! ).
> 
> Perhaps a little bit non-exciting compared with some very stunning pairs of other TPFers, but it'd been on No.1 of my list forever before tuesday!!
> 
> Presenting Pigalle85 in black kid:


Lovely, congrats on snagging them up so quickly!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsMP said:


> View attachment 2255228


Love the spikes!


----------



## SheWhoDares

Adding these Halte to my small CL collection


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

SheWhoDares said:


> Adding these Halte to my small CL collection


Nice!


----------



## Kalos

SheWhoDares said:


> Adding these Halte to my small CL collection



Omg these are hot! These are definitely a shoe that looks better on, congrats!


----------



## mf19

SheWhoDares said:


> Adding these Halte to my small CL collection



I love this! Is it a new or old style?!


----------



## maryelle

ilovelucii said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Proud to say I've bought my first pair of Louboutins
> 
> Looking forward to joining the club!



congrats on your first pair! hope to see many more


----------



## mizcolon73

I have wanted these for sooooo long!! Found them on Rue La La!!


----------



## brittany729

mizcolon73 said:


> I have wanted these for sooooo long!! Found them on Rue La La!!
> 
> View attachment 2256021


I like


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mizcolon73 said:


> I have wanted these for sooooo long!! Found them on Rue La La!!
> 
> View attachment 2256021



LOve the vibrant colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ilovelucii said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Proud to say I've bought my first pair of Louboutins
> 
> Looking forward to joining the club!



COngrats on your first pair! THey are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

brianslade9 said:


> Was randomly browsing Mytheresa on tuesday afternoon and I could not believe I saw this pair available in my size!! I think I finish the entire check out process in 1 minute (yea, and it was shown sold-out in every sizes in the evening! ).
> 
> Perhaps a little bit non-exciting compared with some very stunning pairs of other TPFers, but it'd been on No.1 of my list forever before tuesday!!
> 
> Presenting Pigalle85 in black kid:



Pigalles are always my favorite! COngrats! MOdel pics please


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SheWhoDares said:


> Adding these Halte to my small CL collection



I love those!!! They are very sexy!


----------



## SheWhoDares

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Nice!


 


Kalos said:


> Omg these are hot! These are definitely a shoe that looks better on, congrats!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love those!!! They are very sexy!


 
Thanks girls! 



mf19 said:


> I love this! Is it a new or old style?!


 
I'm not sure  when they came out but they're are not old.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Two exagona I got on sale. Thinking of changing color for 1 pair to black or gold..


----------



## nillacobain

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The toe box is a bit tight so I went up a size. Other then that it is fine.



Thank you.


----------



## mrsMP

Thank you ladies!


----------



## stilly

SheWhoDares said:


> Adding these Halte to my small CL collection


 
I love this style!!!
They look amzing on you!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

So I bought my THIRD pair of CLs and they arrived yesterday!  I ordered Pony hair Giraffe VPs from a fellow tPFer. I love this place! Ohhh and I love my "vintage" beauties. I'm calling them that bc I haven't seen them in recent collections. BTW, my FOURTH pair is on the way. You see what you all have done...addicted! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/97376969@N02/9284844503/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/97376969@N02/9284832505/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/97376969@N02/9287617704/


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mi_Lan said:


> Two exagona I got on sale. Thinking of changing color for 1 pair to black or gold..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256465



Nice! They look absolutely hot! How do they feel?


----------



## SheWhoDares

stilly said:


> I love this style!!!
> They look amzing on you!!!


  Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
Rosa eel
Turtle patent 
Powder blue kid.


----------



## briska1989

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793


Nice pigalle on you.


----------



## kham

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



They're all beautiful!! Love love the turtle patent!! Congrats!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079


 
They are lovely! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> They are lovely! Thanks for sharing with us.





kham said:


> They're all beautiful!! Love love the turtle patent!! Congrats!!





briska1989 said:


> Nice pigalle on you.



Thank you


----------



## theto

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.



Beautiful, especially loving the eel, so feminine!


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079


Love them all but that pink eel is TDF! 

Thanks for sharing CC, I can only dream of the beautiful shoes you have, so it's very cool to be able to see them, especially your custom orders!


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Love them all but that pink eel is TDF!
> 
> Thanks for sharing CC, I can only dream of the beautiful shoes you have, so it's very cool to be able to see them, especially your custom orders!



Well thank you. I love all of my shoes now. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

theto said:


> Beautiful, especially loving the eel, so feminine!



It's so soft and delish


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



wow these are absolutely divine!!! i especially love the rosa eels on you


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:


> wow these are absolutely divine!!! i especially love the rosa eels on you



I can't wait to get the rest. It will take time


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079


Absolutely TDF CC!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely TDF CC!!  Congrats!!



Thank you beags


----------



## abs678

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079


yummy! especially the turtle.  Hope you post some outfits in the future!


----------



## Christchrist

abs678 said:


> yummy! especially the turtle.  Hope you post some outfits in the future!



I'm sure I will eventually. The turtle is a perfect brown


----------



## sammix3

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



Wow... I'm speechless! Congrats on all your custom pairs and can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## candiebear

I attached a picture of my baby sis wearing them in the sun so you could see the crazy amount of sparkle. Loooove! no prive in silver from neimans


----------



## Christchrist

sammix3 said:


> Wow... I'm speechless! Congrats on all your custom pairs and can't wait to see the rest.



Thank you. I can't wait either


----------



## Christchrist

candiebear said:


> View attachment 2258634
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258635
> 
> 
> I attached a picture of my baby sis wearing them in the sun so you could see the crazy amount of sparkle. Loooove! no prive in silver from neimans



Look at that shine!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



I love the new pigalles!!! Especially rosa eel!!! Do they charge you extra for custom orders?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

candiebear said:


> View attachment 2258634
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258635
> 
> 
> I attached a picture of my baby sis wearing them in the sun so you could see the crazy amount of sparkle. Loooove! no prive in silver from neimans



love the sparkles!


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



OMG I think I lost consciousness there for a second...stunning CC (as always!!)


----------



## jeninvan

Sorry double post


----------



## ilovelucii

candiebear said:


> View attachment 2258634
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258635
> 
> 
> I attached a picture of my baby sis wearing them in the sun so you could see the crazy amount of sparkle. Loooove! no prive in silver from neimans



Those are so fab!!


----------



## mf19

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



Beautiful CC! Can you share details on how much more a SO is?


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



Love all of them.  The eel is my fave.  I love the softness of eel skin.


----------



## nillacobain

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



Love the pink eel!


----------



## 2Blossom

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079


Wow! Absolutely beautiful !!  I love the colours


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.




Dang, CC! What beautiful additions! All are gorgeous, but I'm partial to the powder blue leather. They are TDF...but then your whole collection is TDF!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

New paccioti


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sweetyqbk said:


> New paccioti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258921



Totally misread the title of thread... Sorry guys didn't realize it was loub only 
=)
Hope u still like my shoes lol


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the new pigalles!!! Especially rosa eel!!! Do they charge you extra for custom orders?



Yes. It's about 150 more I believe


----------



## Christchrist

DebbiNC said:


> Dang, CC! What beautiful additions! All are gorgeous, but I'm partial to the powder blue leather. They are TDF...but then your whole collection is TDF!!


I love it 2. I was unsure at first but I think it's beautiful 


2Blossom said:


> Wow! Absolutely beautiful !!  I love the colours


Thank you 



nillacobain said:


> Love the pink eel!


It's amazing irl 


lovemysavior said:


> Love all of them.  The eel is my fave.  I love the softness of eel skin.


So soft!!! 


mf19 said:


> Beautiful CC! Can you share details on how much more a SO is?


About 150 over retail.  Piggy 120 isn't easy to get custom. 


jeninvan said:


> OMG I think I lost consciousness there for a second...stunning CC (as always!!)


Hahahah cracking me up jeni


----------



## Christchrist

Sweetyqbk said:


> New paccioti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258921



Look at that orange yum


----------



## mf19

Christchrist said:


> About 150 over retail.  Piggy 120 isn't easy to get custom.



I'd be interested in 100s but that's good to know for the future!  Thank you and enjoy your beauties!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



The pink eel and baby blue are divine


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



The powder blue


----------



## Perfect Day

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



So many beautiful shoes everyone. These pink eel ones though ...... &#9825;


----------



## irishbelle

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079


oh my goodness i am drooling CC!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> Yes. It's about 150 more I believe


Are you custom ordering directly from the website, a boutique? How does that work? Thanks! Gorgeous pieces!!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Are you custom ordering directly from the website, a boutique? How does that work? Thanks! Gorgeous pieces!!



You have to go into a boutique to custom order. And the piggy 120 isn't on the list.  There are a select amount of clients that can order it. Piggy 100 and a few other styles are on the list


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> The pink eel and baby blue are divine


So soft and pretty huh


Loubiwhirl_ said:


> The powder blue





Perfect Day said:


> So many beautiful shoes everyone. These pink eel ones though ...... &#9825;


Love them 


irishbelle said:


> oh my goodness i am drooling CC!!



Haha that's a good reaction


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> You have to go into a boutique to custom order. And the piggy 120 isn't on the list.  There are a select amount of clients that can order it. Piggy 100 and a few other styles are on the list


Ahhh ok thanks!


----------



## ilovelucii

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...



Amazing. Love them. They will look soo fantastic with a summery white dress! Hot! Make sure to do an outfit post when you wear that whole outfit


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



Wow, so many awesome pigalles! The rose eel is my favorite. It's so elegant and feminine


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



I want to be like you when EYE grow up!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



Not share?! Honey please! I'm glad you did. Love that Rosa eel! Wish I could do 120s


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



Holy cowwwww!!!  Those are amazing! I always enjoy your reveals! Don't forget to share the rest with us! 



candiebear said:


> View attachment 2258634
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258635
> 
> 
> I attached a picture of my baby sis wearing them in the sun so you could see the crazy amount of sparkle. Loooove! no prive in silver from neimans



Pretty! I love sparkles! It shines like a diamond in the sun!



Sweetyqbk said:


> New paccioti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258921



This is so cool! It's the perfect summer heel!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



The pink is just divine! Lovely choices. You're so lucky with getting these 120s through.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Hi everyone! So I just got in a sale purchase and it is indeed a trendy style, but that's what makes the sale so great. It's nice to grab those styles you may not normally think about spending the money on when they cost a fraction of their original price. 

Without further adieu...I grabbed the Miralep Veau Velours Pony Jungle from Stanley Korshak in a 39. They fit quite snug which I was concerned about, so I've sent them back to the store and ordered the 40 which is all they have left (Im a US 8.5, but my research says these run really small). I think they'll look great and funky with jeans and tees and lil black party dresses. So I'm pleased. A trendy CL for less than half price is a score!


----------



## Bethc

My new loves


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Hi everyone! So I just got in a sale purchase and it is indeed a trendy style, but that's what makes the sale so great. It's nice to grab those styles you may not normally think about spending the money on when they cost a fraction of their original price.
> 
> Without further adieu...I grabbed the Miralep Veau Velours Pony Jungle from Stanley Korshak in a 39. They fit quite snug which I was concerned about, so I've sent them back to the store and ordered the 40 which is all they have left (Im a US 8.5, but my research says these run really small). I think they'll look great and funky with jeans and tees and lil black party dresses. So I'm pleased. A trendy CL for less than half price is a score!



Congrats! They ar  beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Bethc said:


> My new loves
> 
> View attachment 2261054



Gorgeous!


----------



## SheWhoDares

Bethc said:


> My new loves
> 
> View attachment 2261054


 
I love these the color is gorgeous.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! They ar  beautiful!


Thanks. I'm excited to give these a whirl!


----------



## megt10

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Hi everyone! So I just got in a sale purchase and it is indeed a trendy style, but that's what makes the sale so great. It's nice to grab those styles you may not normally think about spending the money on when they cost a fraction of their original price.
> 
> Without further adieu...I grabbed the Miralep Veau Velours Pony Jungle from Stanley Korshak in a 39. They fit quite snug which I was concerned about, so I've sent them back to the store and ordered the 40 which is all they have left (Im a US 8.5, but my research says these run really small). I think they'll look great and funky with jeans and tees and lil black party dresses. So I'm pleased. A trendy CL for less than half price is a score!


They look great on you. Congrats.


Bethc said:


> My new loves
> 
> View attachment 2261054



Love these.


----------



## maryelle

Bethc said:


> My new loves
> 
> View attachment 2261054



that grenadine is


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

megt10 said:


> They look great on you. Congrats.
> 
> 
> Love these.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Esther O.

Bethc said:


> My new loves
> 
> View attachment 2261054


I love them!


----------



## brianslade9

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Pigalles are always my favorite! COngrats! MOdel pics please



A week late , oh-so-unprofessional modelling pictures :shame:


----------



## beagly911

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Hi everyone! So I just got in a sale purchase and it is indeed a trendy style, but that's what makes the sale so great. It's nice to grab those styles you may not normally think about spending the money on when they cost a fraction of their original price.
> 
> Without further adieu...I grabbed the Miralep Veau Velours Pony Jungle from Stanley Korshak in a 39. They fit quite snug which I was concerned about, so I've sent them back to the store and ordered the 40 which is all they have left (Im a US 8.5, but my research says these run really small). I think they'll look great and funky with jeans and tees and lil black party dresses. So I'm pleased. A trendy CL for less than half price is a score!


Great score and they look great on you!!



Bethc said:


> My new loves
> 
> View attachment 2261054


So cute and I love the color!



brianslade9 said:


> A week late , oh-so-unprofessional modelling pictures :shame:


Congrats, a great classic!  You wear them well!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

beagly911 said:


> Great score and they look great on you!!
> 
> 
> So cute and I love the color!
> 
> 
> Congrats, a great classic!  You wear them well!


Thanks lady!!


----------



## susanshuo

My recent purchase... Pigalle glitter 100mm!! 
I usually wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, but this pair (also 34.5) is kind of tight. I guess I will need more time to break them in...


----------



## amorris

Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)


----------



## Nolia

amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045



GORGEOUS acquisitions!!


----------



## Christchrist

brianslade9 said:


> A week late , oh-so-unprofessional modelling pictures :shame:



Such a great classic


----------



## Christchrist

susanshuo said:


> My recent purchase... Pigalle glitter 100mm!!
> I usually wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, but this pair (also 34.5) is kind of tight. I guess I will need more time to break them in...



Purdy. Love piggys


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045


Love them! Congrats!!


----------



## CocoB

amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045



The butterflies are gorgeous.


----------



## CocoB

Also posted in my thread. My new clou:


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

CocoB said:


> Also posted in my thread. My new clou:


Gorgeous! Congrats on such a beautiful acquisition!


----------



## Mi_Lan

amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045





Oh my, I love every single pair here! The phthon are amazingly beautiful 

Do you mind telling us which store is on sale? And how the sale stock like? I am going to pairs next two days, hope I can score something from there?


----------



## maryelle

amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045



wow what a great haul!  the exotics are


----------



## maryelle

susanshuo said:


> My recent purchase... Pigalle glitter 100mm!!
> I usually wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, but this pair (also 34.5) is kind of tight. I guess I will need more time to break them in...



lovely glitter pigalle!


----------



## susanshuo

amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045


Oh wow!!


----------



## susanshuo

maryelle said:


> lovely glitter pigalle!


Thank you


----------



## Jönathan

Bethc said:


> My new loves
> 
> View attachment 2261054



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Redsoleshines

CocoB said:


> Also posted in my thread. My new clou:



These stolen my heart!


----------



## Redsoleshines

amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045



You are so lucky to find these!!! Many congrats!!!


----------



## Redsoleshines

Bethc said:


> My new loves
> 
> View attachment 2261054



Is the color grenadine?


----------



## mf19

susanshuo said:


> My recent purchase... Pigalle glitter 100mm!!
> I usually wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, but this pair (also 34.5) is kind of tight. I guess I will need more time to break them in...



love these - where did you find them?


----------



## Redsoleshines

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got some of my custom orders in. Wasn't gonna share but what the heck.
> Rosa eel
> Turtle patent
> Powder blue kid.
> View attachment 2258071
> View attachment 2258072
> View attachment 2258074
> View attachment 2258075
> View attachment 2258076
> View attachment 2258077
> View attachment 2258078
> View attachment 2258079



Rose eel is the most beautiful color/leather I've seen


----------



## soleilbrun

amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045


 


CocoB said:


> Also posted in my thread. My new clou:


 
Congratulations ladies!


----------



## Redsoleshines

I went wrong with the thread... sorry


----------



## megt10

brianslade9 said:


> A week late , oh-so-unprofessional modelling pictures :shame:


They look great on you. 


susanshuo said:


> My recent purchase... Pigalle glitter 100mm!!
> I usually wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, but this pair (also 34.5) is kind of tight. I guess I will need more time to break them in...


So pretty.


amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045





CocoB said:


> Also posted in my thread. My new clou:



Wow, gorgeous finds, congrats.


----------



## CocoB

Redsoleshines said:


> These stolen my heart!



Thank you!!!


----------



## CocoB

Thanks to you both!




soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations ladies!





megt10 said:


> They look great on you.
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous finds, congrats.


----------



## maryelle

Finally added a classic pair to my small collection. My watersnake maryls are trying to sneak in the pic


----------



## Christchrist

Redsoleshines said:


> Rose eel is the most beautiful color/leather I've seen



It's pretty special. They ran out of it so I got lucky


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2265027
> View attachment 2265030
> 
> Finally added a classic pair to my small collection. My watersnake maryls are trying to sneak in the pic



Very nice


----------



## beagly911

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2265027
> View attachment 2265030
> 
> Finally added a classic pair to my small collection. My watersnake maryls are trying to sneak in the pic


Great classic that you can wear with anything and everything!


----------



## susanshuo

mf19 said:


> love these - where did you find them?



I found them on eBay!


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Very nice





beagly911 said:


> Great classic that you can wear with anything and everything!



thanks ladies


----------



## mistyknightwin

These are so SEXY!!!!  Congrats!


SheWhoDares said:


> Adding these Halte to my small CL collection


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

brianslade9 said:


> A week late , oh-so-unprofessional modelling pictures :shame:



They look fabulous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

susanshuo said:


> My recent purchase... Pigalle glitter 100mm!!
> I usually wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, but this pair (also 34.5) is kind of tight. I guess I will need more time to break them in...



They are beautiful! I love the sparkles!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

amorris said:


> Got these for 40% in Paris summer sale.. (Except for the spiky red tip Pigalle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264045



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CocoB said:


> Also posted in my thread. My new clou:



Very pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2265027
> View attachment 2265030
> 
> Finally added a classic pair to my small collection. My watersnake maryls are trying to sneak in the pic



classics are always my fav


----------



## CocoB

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty


 Thank you!


----------



## kham

I got these from Pam Jenkins sale and they are absolutely beautiful! 
Divinoche 160


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> I got these from Pam Jenkins sale and they are absolutely beautiful!
> Divinoche 160
> 
> View attachment 2268649


Congrats!  They are lovely!!


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> Congrats!  They are lovely!!



Thank you *beagly*


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

kham said:


> I got these from Pam Jenkins sale and they are absolutely beautiful!
> Divinoche 160
> 
> View attachment 2268649



Wow big congrats!


----------



## DebbiNC

kham said:


> I got these from Pam Jenkins sale and they are absolutely beautiful!
> Divinoche 160



Congrats! Mod pics, please!


----------



## iBella1984

These are new-to-me and luckily as the previous owner bought wrong size these really are new / never used! I just love my first pair of Louboutins!


----------



## iBella1984

And here is one picture more. Sorry about the picture quality. They are a bit tight now but I'm hoping that after I've worn them few times, they're comfy.


----------



## Bethc

Today's additions &#10084; love the heels!


----------



## kham

DebbiNC said:


> Congrats! Mod pics, please!



Thank you! I will post some pics soon!


----------



## beagly911

iBella1984 said:


> And here is one picture more. Sorry about the picture quality. They are a bit tight now but I'm hoping that after I've worn them few times, they're comfy.


Gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Bethc said:


> Today's additions &#10084; love the heels!
> 
> View attachment 2269412
> 
> View attachment 2269413


Ooo so fun!


----------



## Chanieish

iBella1984 said:


> These are new-to-me and luckily as the previous owner bought wrong size these really are new / never used! I just love my first pair of Louboutins!



Omahgoodness those are so gorgeous! Is the color Orchid or more purple?

Glad a TPFer got it and what a 1st pair!



Bethc said:


> Today's additions &#10084; love the heels!
> 
> View attachment 2269412
> 
> View attachment 2269413



Veryyyy pretty! I love the spiked heels in the back. Gives others something to look at when you walk away.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> I got these from Pam Jenkins sale and they are absolutely beautiful!
> Divinoche 160
> 
> View attachment 2268649



Those are super hot and sexy!!! COngrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

iBella1984 said:


> And here is one picture more. Sorry about the picture quality. They are a bit tight now but I'm hoping that after I've worn them few times, they're comfy.



COngrats on your first exotic! THey are very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Bethc said:


> Today's additions &#10084; love the heels!
> 
> View attachment 2269412
> 
> View attachment 2269413



Loving the spikes... and i love your neverfull too!


----------



## jeninvan

iBella1984 said:


> These are new-to-me and luckily as the previous owner bought wrong size these really are new / never used! I just love my first pair of Louboutins!



Those are beautiful congrats on your first pair!



Bethc said:


> Today's additions &#10084; love the heels!
> 
> View attachment 2269412
> 
> View attachment 2269413



Beautiful addition


----------



## iBella1984

Chanieish: If I remember it right the name of the colour is amethyst. I guess the real name for these is christian louboutin hyper prive amethyst python lucido.


----------



## mf19

iBella1984 said:


> And here is one picture more. Sorry about the picture quality. They are a bit tight now but I'm hoping that after I've worn them few times, they're comfy.



These are beyond beautiful - so jealous! I want them!


----------



## maryelle

iBella1984 said:


> These are new-to-me and luckily as the previous owner bought wrong size these really are new / never used! I just love my first pair of Louboutins!



the color is lovely! congrats on your first pair! a fabulous exotic one too


----------



## maryelle

kham said:


> I got these from Pam Jenkins sale and they are absolutely beautiful!
> Divinoche 160
> 
> View attachment 2268649



these are hot! congrats!


----------



## akillian24

Unexpected pickup today, and I'm completely in love. The cutout gives them such a little personality. 

Irizas in leopard pony hair.  I think these will be so fun with skinnies, shorts....


----------



## Pursebop

*LOVE my new PIGALLES with Mr. So Black
@******** #*********


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Unexpected pickup today, and I'm completely in love. The cutout gives them such a little personality.
> 
> Irizas in leopard pony hair.  I think these will be so fun with skinnies, shorts....


Love them!!  I have the fuxia Newton and I love them with everything!


----------



## beagly911

******** said:


> *LOVE my new PIGALLES with Mr. So Black
> @******** #*********


Gorgeous, looks great with you Chanel!!


----------



## akillian24

beagly911 said:


> Love them!!  I have the fuxia Newton and I love them with everything!



The style is AMAZING!! Fuchsia would be so awesome!  Did you drop down a size? I went down an entire size (from my TTS CL) in these!  These are the same size as my 120 piggies!


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super hot and sexy!!! COngrats!





maryelle said:


> these are hot! congrats!



Thank you ladies!! I love them!


----------



## susanshuo

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are beautiful! I love the sparkles!



Thank you!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

******** said:


> *LOVE my new PIGALLES with Mr. So Black
> @******** #*********


Love this shoe & handbag pair! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> The style is AMAZING!! Fuchsia would be so awesome!  Did you drop down a size? I went down an entire size (from my TTS CL) in these!  These are the same size as my 120 piggies!


The Newton is only a 45 but as I was new to CL's when I got them the SA advised what is now a whole size down from my TTS and I wish I had only gone down half ...they are ok but I would be more comfy at half down.  with the heel on the  Irizas I would probably go a whole size down, knowing how the Newton's fit!!  I love the cut out on only one side...so sexy and different!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

akillian24 said:


> Unexpected pickup today, and I'm completely in love. The cutout gives them such a little personality.
> 
> Irizas in leopard pony hair.  I think these will be so fun with skinnies, shorts....



Oh my im considering this shoes theyre beautiful. Did u say you went down the whole size? Do you have narrow toes then?


----------



## akillian24

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Oh my im considering this shoes theyre beautiful. Did u say you went down the whole size? Do you have narrow toes then?



I have a medium to slightly-narrow foot. I go down a full size in the piggy 120.  
These have an even longer toebox than the pigalle, and the way they have to hug your feet to stay on required me to go down a size. They've already stretched to nearly perfect from wearing for less than an hour around the house. HTH!


----------



## susanshuo

******** said:


> *LOVE my new PIGALLES with Mr. So Black
> @******** #*********


Congrats!!


----------



## susanshuo

Got my Pigalle spike 120 mm ordered from Net-A-Porter this afternoon... My first pair of piggies with spikes!! 
Usually I wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, and I am surprised that Pigalle 120 mm in 34.5 still fits me (a bit of loose on the right shoe though).


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

susanshuo said:


> Got my Pigalle spike 120 mm ordered from Net-A-Porter this afternoon... My first pair of piggies with spikes!!
> Usually I wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, and I am surprised that Pigalle 120 mm in 34.5 still fits me (a bit of loose on the right shoe though).



They are hot!!


----------



## susanshuo

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are hot!!



Thanks!!


----------



## PollyGal

Bethc said:


> Today's additions &#10084; love the heels!
> 
> View attachment 2269412
> 
> View attachment 2269413



Love these! Beautiful


----------



## mulberryforbes

Bethc said:


> My new loves
> 
> View attachment 2261054



wow I am not a shoe girl but these have made my heart skip a beat


----------



## beagly911

susanshuo said:


> Got my Pigalle spike 120 mm ordered from Net-A-Porter this afternoon... My first pair of piggies with spikes!!
> Usually I wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, and I am surprised that Pigalle 120 mm in 34.5 still fits me (a bit of loose on the right shoe though).


These are great, congrats!!


----------



## SheWhoDares

susanshuo said:


> Got my Pigalle spike 120 mm ordered from Net-A-Porter this afternoon... My first pair of piggies with spikes!!
> Usually I wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, and I am surprised that Pigalle 120 mm in 34.5 still fits me (a bit of loose on the right shoe though).


 
Wow I'm in love! Congrats they are fantastic


----------



## briska1989

akillian24 said:


> Unexpected pickup today, and I'm completely in love. The cutout gives them such a little personality.
> 
> Irizas in leopard pony hair.  I think these will be so fun with skinnies, shorts....


Beautiful shoes   more pics please


----------



## telesbrize

susanshuo said:


> Got my Pigalle spike 120 mm ordered from Net-A-Porter this afternoon... My first pair of piggies with spikes!!
> Usually I wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, and I am surprised that Pigalle 120 mm in 34.5 still fits me (a bit of loose on the right shoe though).



Love . What's your TTS?


----------



## susanshuo

beagly911 said:


> These are great, congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## susanshuo

beagly911 said:


> These are great, congrats!!


Thanks!!


----------



## susanshuo

telesbrize said:


> Love . What's your TTS?


I am 35.5 (US 5.5) for most cases. My feet are 8.75" (22.5 cm) long, and 3.5" wide.


----------



## Spaceflocke

akillian24 said:


> Unexpected pickup today, and I'm completely in love. The cutout gives them such a little personality.
> 
> Irizas in leopard pony hair.  I think these will be so fun with skinnies, shorts....



We are shoe twins  love them with shorts -bought a pair in beige from the OUTNET works perfectly - have fun with them


----------



## Spaceflocke

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Oh my im considering this shoes theyre beautiful. Did u say you went down the whole size? Do you have narrow toes then?



I took them TTS did not go down at all and they are perfect


----------



## AEGIS

******** said:


> *LOVE my new PIGALLES with Mr. So Black
> @******** #*********





stunning. i was just trying to break in my new pair. sigh..hard work.


----------



## telesbrize

susanshuo said:


> I am 35.5 (US 5.5) for most cases. My feet are 8.75" (22.5 cm) long, and 3.5" wide.



Thanks . I'm having a hard time sizing these but am determined to get a pair! Love them!


----------



## jeninvan

One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## megt10

jeninvan said:


> One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## mizcolon73

jeninvan said:


> One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## megt10

All the talk recently of how comfortable the Bianca 120 was sent me looking for a pair, naturally. I found these last night on ebay and purchased them. I can't wait for them to arrive they are going to pair so nicely with my new Blue Jean So Kelly.


----------



## Ice Angel

megt10 said:


> All the talk recently of how comfortable the Bianca 120 was sent me looking for a pair, naturally. I found these last night on ebay and purchased them. I can't wait for them to arrive they are going to pair so nicely with my new Blue Jean So Kelly.



Wow! I love the colour!


----------



## Ice Angel

A few speed bumps but they got here in the end. A tad big at 35.5 (next time I won't settle for 0.5 size larger ) Black patent Neofilos from NM.


----------



## megt10

Ice Angel said:


> Wow! I love the colour!


 Thanks I do too, and I could easily justify them since I don't own any shoes in this color. I can't wait for them to arrive. I have been sort of off CL for awhile but looked at what is coming out for the Fall season and I may be in trouble. 


Ice Angel said:


> A few speed bumps but they got here in the end. A tad big at 35.5 (next time I won't settle for 0.5 size larger ) Black patent Neofilos from NM.


 They are so pretty on you.


----------



## sally.m

jeninvan said:


> One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## sammix3

Ice Angel said:


> A few speed bumps but they got here in the end. A tad big at 35.5 (next time I won't settle for 0.5 size larger ) Black patent Neofilos from NM.



How are these?  Comfy?


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> All the talk recently of how comfortable the Bianca 120 was sent me looking for a pair, naturally. I found these last night on ebay and purchased them. I can't wait for them to arrive they are going to pair so nicely with my new Blue Jean So Kelly.


 
Should also pair nicely with a denim moto . I too have wondered about bianca 120 vs 140. Let me knowwhat you think.



Ice Angel said:


> A few speed bumps but they got here in the end. A tad big at 35.5 (next time I won't settle for 0.5 size larger ) Black patent Neofilos from NM.


 
Congrats!


----------



## megt10

soleilbrun said:


> Should also pair nicely with a denim moto . I too have wondered about bianca 120 vs 140. Let me knowwhat you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Maybe the grey too  I will let you know how they are. They should be here soon. I have gotten spoiled by the comfort of my Valentino rs. So we will see. The look reminds me of BA Maniacs which I do find very comfortable.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

i just got a fun sparkly shoe in the mail. It makes me giddy with glee!

Maudissima 100mm Mini Glitter Silver


----------



## megt10

Ladyintheshoe said:


> i just got a fun sparkly shoe in the mail. It makes me giddy with glee!
> 
> Maudissima 100mm Mini Glitter Silver



They are so pretty, I love the glitter! Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Ice Angel said:


> A few speed bumps but they got here in the end. A tad big at 35.5 (next time I won't settle for 0.5 size larger ) Black patent Neofilos from NM.



They look sexy.


----------



## SouthernEsq

It put a smile on my face to see this waiting for me when I got home. Great score at 2nd cut.


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions, ladies.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

susanshuo said:


> Got my Pigalle spike 120 mm ordered from Net-A-Porter this afternoon... My first pair of piggies with spikes!!
> Usually I wear 34.5 for Pigalle 100, and I am surprised that Pigalle 120 mm in 34.5 still fits me (a bit of loose on the right shoe though).



Shoe twins!

I got these in 34.5 too!

Can't wait to see your modelling pics


----------



## stilly

jeninvan said:


> One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## telesbrize

This was a NM sale purchase that I hadn't posted here yet. LOVE THEM.


----------



## jeninvan

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you!!!
> Love them!!!


Thank thou stilly



mizcolon73 said:


> These are so freaking hot &#128293;&#128293;&#128293; They look awesome on you!!


Thank you 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! They look super hot!


Thank you 



sally.m said:


> Love love love, I so want a pair!


Thank you...I missed out when they first came out I'm so happy I found a pair they are so soft and I have a high instep but these fit so super happy 



megt10 said:


> They look hot on you! Congrats, I have these and love them.


Thank you I was never able to get them out of my mind and was kicking myself for not getting them when they came out so I'm glad they popped up and in my size


----------



## jeninvan

telesbrize said:


> This was a NM sale purchase that I hadn't posted here yet. LOVE THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275802


I absolutely love the spike fifi so comfy congrats on your score 



megt10 said:


> All the talk recently of how comfortable the Bianca 120 was sent me looking for a pair, naturally. I found these last night on ebay and purchased them. I can't wait for them to arrive they are going to pair so nicely with my new Blue Jean So Kelly.


The color is amazing...congrats on your new pair!!



Ice Angel said:


> A few speed bumps but they got here in the end. A tad big at 35.5 (next time I won't settle for 0.5 size larger ) Black patent Neofilos from NM.


They look great on you...great classic pair



Ladyintheshoe said:


> i just got a fun sparkly shoe in the mail. It makes me giddy with glee!
> 
> Maudissima 100mm Mini Glitter Silver


U love that style congrats she's beautiful!!



SouthernEsq said:


> It put a smile on my face to see this waiting for me when I got home. Great score at 2nd cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275573



Love the pop of color...so vibrant congrats on your new addition


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> All the talk recently of how comfortable the Bianca 120 was sent me looking for a pair, naturally. I found these last night on ebay and purchased them. I can't wait for them to arrive they are going to pair so nicely with my new Blue Jean So Kelly.



Gorgeous color!!! Can't wait to see your pairings!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Ice Angel said:


> A few speed bumps but they got here in the end. A tad big at 35.5 (next time I won't settle for 0.5 size larger ) Black patent Neofilos from NM.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Ladyintheshoe said:


> i just got a fun sparkly shoe in the mail. It makes me giddy with glee!
> 
> Maudissima 100mm Mini Glitter Silver



They are very pretty. I love how it sparkles.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SouthernEsq said:


> It put a smile on my face to see this waiting for me when I got home. Great score at 2nd cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275573



COngrats! beautiful pair!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

megt10 said:


> They are so pretty, I love the glitter! Congratulations.





jeninvan said:


> I absolutely love the spike fifi so comfy congrats on your score
> 
> 
> U love that style congrats she's beautiful!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are very pretty. I love how it sparkles.



Thanks ladies! I can't wait to take these out for a spin!


----------



## pc7279

Ladyintheshoe said:


> i just got a fun sparkly shoe in the mail. It makes me giddy with glee!
> 
> Maudissima 100mm Mini Glitter Silver


 

Mod pics please


----------



## BattyBugs

I love spikes! Congratulations!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> All the talk recently of how comfortable the Bianca 120 was sent me looking for a pair, naturally. I found these last night on ebay and purchased them. I can't wait for them to arrive they are going to pair so nicely with my new Blue Jean So Kelly.



Twinsies. Woot.


----------



## Christchrist

Nice purchases everyone. Sorry. I've been so busy.


----------



## soleilbrun

telesbrize said:


> This was a NM sale purchase that I hadn't posted here yet. LOVE THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275802


 
Congrats! I am a sucker for anything spiked.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

pc7279 said:


> Mod pics please


I'll work on getting better quality pics later!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I'll work on getting better quality pics later!



They look great on you


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> All the talk recently of how comfortable the Bianca 120 was sent me looking for a pair, naturally. I found these last night on ebay and purchased them. I can't wait for them to arrive they are going to pair so nicely with my new Blue Jean So Kelly.


Oh meg I can't wait to see these on you!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Ice Angel said:


> A few speed bumps but they got here in the end. A tad big at 35.5 (next time I won't settle for 0.5 size larger ) Black patent Neofilos from NM.


Those look great!!  Congrats!


----------



## SheWhoDares

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I'll work on getting better quality pics later!


 
These are amazing


----------



## beagly911

Ladyintheshoe said:


> i just got a fun sparkly shoe in the mail. It makes me giddy with glee!
> 
> Maudissima 100mm Mini Glitter Silver


OOO so pretty!!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

SouthernEsq said:


> It put a smile on my face to see this waiting for me when I got home. Great score at 2nd cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275573


Gorgeous, I love the color!


----------



## beagly911

telesbrize said:


> This was a NM sale purchase that I hadn't posted here yet. LOVE THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275802


SPIKES!!  yippie, they look great !


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

beagly911 said:


> OOO so pretty!!  Congrats!





SheWhoDares said:


> These are amazing





Christchrist said:


> They look great on you



Thanks so much ladies! 5 pair in (in 3 weeks) I think these may be my favorite! Now of only I could get engaged in the near future I can envision wearing them for an engagement party. Lol!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I'll work on getting better quality pics later!



Sexy!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy!


Thanks dear!


----------



## lazaridis92

Just purchased these beauties yesterday! 

I've been waiting for the "Wrap" to come to Toronto, let alone in glitter! I'll be walking down the aisle next summer with these!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are the perfect wedding shoe. Congratulations on your new CLs and your upcoming wedding.


----------



## susanshuo

SouthernEsq said:


> It put a smile on my face to see this waiting for me when I got home. Great score at 2nd cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275573


Love the color!!


----------



## susanshuo

I have to confess... Couldn't resist the spikes of this season, and I bought another pair of Pigalle with spikes! This time I have the Piggy in 100mm, and they are the most comfortable Pigalles that I have ever wore!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful!


----------



## Ice Angel

sammix3 said:


> How are these?  Comfy?



Wore them out for the first time last nite. Because the right one was a tad big, I had Scholl's gel party feet and party heels in both. They got unbearably tight/painful after half an hour. I shall try again without the front gels another night and update you. 

They should be comfy in theory as the red patent Filos I have are very comfy. (In my proper size 35)


----------



## beagly911

lazaridis92 said:


> Just purchased these beauties yesterday!
> 
> I've been waiting for the "Wrap" to come to Toronto, let alone in glitter! I'll be walking down the aisle next summer with these!


Great CL, congrats!!!



susanshuo said:


> I have to confess... Couldn't resist the spikes of this season, and I bought another pair of Pigalle with spikes! This time I have the Piggy in 100mm, and they are the most comfortable Pigalles that I have ever wore!


Oh I love these spikes!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lazaridis92 said:


> Just purchased these beauties yesterday!
> 
> I've been waiting for the "Wrap" to come to Toronto, let alone in glitter! I'll be walking down the aisle next summer with these!



Love the glitter! Very pretty.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

susanshuo said:


> I have to confess... Couldn't resist the spikes of this season, and I bought another pair of Pigalle with spikes! This time I have the Piggy in 100mm, and they are the most comfortable Pigalles that I have ever wore!



I like the spikes for this season too. They are very beautiful! Model pics please.


----------



## Christchrist

lazaridis92 said:


> Just purchased these beauties yesterday!
> 
> I've been waiting for the "Wrap" to come to Toronto, let alone in glitter! I'll be walking down the aisle next summer with these!



Pretty shiny yummmm


----------



## Christchrist

susanshuo said:


> I have to confess... Couldn't resist the spikes of this season, and I bought another pair of Pigalle with spikes! This time I have the Piggy in 100mm, and they are the most comfortable Pigalles that I have ever wore!



I like the  multi


----------



## Christchrist

Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back


----------



## BattyBugs

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849


I love the rouge noir. The bout are cute, but sure don't make a statement like your new Piggies. Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:


> I love the rouge noir. The bout are cute, but sure don't make a statement like your new Piggies. Congrats!



Yes glad to get rid of them. Ha


----------



## DebbiNC

CC, those Piggies are awesome! What a beautiful color!!


----------



## Christchrist

DebbiNC said:


> CC, those Piggies are awesome! What a beautiful color!!



Thank you Debbi


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

OMG that rouge noir colour is TdF. I can see you wearing them with Chanel rouge noir nail varnish!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849


 
Love the color on those piggies!


----------



## Christchrist

Crazyaboutblue said:


> OMG that rouge noir colour is TdF. I can see you wearing them with Chanel rouge noir nail varnish!



That would be pretty


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> Love the color on those piggies!



It's a must have


----------



## Myrkur

lazaridis92 said:


> Just purchased these beauties yesterday!
> 
> I've been waiting for the "Wrap" to come to Toronto, let alone in glitter! I'll be walking down the aisle next summer with these!



I want these too!!


----------



## beagly911

lazaridis92 said:


> Just purchased these beauties yesterday!
> 
> I've been waiting for the "Wrap" to come to Toronto, let alone in glitter! I'll be walking down the aisle next summer with these!


Beautiful and they will be wonderful for your wedding!


----------



## beagly911

susanshuo said:


> I have to confess... Couldn't resist the spikes of this season, and I bought another pair of Pigalle with spikes! This time I have the Piggy in 100mm, and they are the most comfortable Pigalles that I have ever wore!


Gorgeous spikes!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849


Oh CC that rouge nior is TDF!!  How I wish I could wear a 120!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Oh CC that rouge nior is TDF!!  How I wish I could wear a 120!!



Wear them laying down. Ha


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849



Love the new additions...so sexy!,



susanshuo said:


> I have to confess... Couldn't resist the spikes of this season, and I bought another pair of Pigalle with spikes! This time I have the Piggy in 100mm, and they are the most comfortable Pigalles that I have ever wore!


Loving the spikes congrats on your new purchase



beagly911 said:


> Congrats, they look great on you!


Thank you beagly



lazaridis92 said:


> Just purchased these beauties yesterday!
> 
> I've been waiting for the "Wrap" to come to Toronto, let alone in glitter! I'll be walking down the aisle next summer with these!


They are beautiful on you congratulations


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Let Fall shopping begin...


----------



## Christchrist

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Let Fall shopping begin...
> 
> View attachment 2279526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279527



Oh nice


----------



## maryelle

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Let Fall shopping begin...
> 
> View attachment 2279526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279527



the second pair is SICK


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Christchrist said:


> Oh nice



Thanks!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

maryelle said:


> the second pair is SICK



Thanks! I'm so in love..they're so ME! I have the Louis Pik Pik and haven't loved any other variation until THESE babies came out!


----------



## chris.y

******** said:


> *LOVE my new PIGALLES with Mr. So Black
> @******** #*********


love the bag and the heels!!!!


----------



## chris.y

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Shoe twins!
> 
> I got these in 34.5 too!
> 
> Can't wait to see your modelling pics


quick question, 
what size are you normally 
i just ordered pigalle 100 in patent leather in a size 34 
scared itll be tight ><


----------



## harveyone

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous needloub!!


i have saw it in some website.


----------



## susanshuo

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849


The rouge noir is a killer!


----------



## susanshuo

Here are some pictures showing me in the new Pigalle spike 100...


----------



## Christchrist

susanshuo said:


> Here are some pictures showing me in the new Pigalle spike 100...



Very pretty dress


----------



## susanshuo

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous spikes!


Thank you!


----------



## jeninvan

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Let Fall shopping begin...
> 
> View attachment 2279526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279527



OMG absolutely love them but the second pair is just literally TDF!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

susanshuo said:


> Here are some pictures showing me in the new Pigalle spike 100...



Very Pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Let Fall shopping begin...
> 
> View attachment 2279526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279527



NIce selections!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849



The rouge nior pigalles are very pretty!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849



Is this color very close to Chanel Malice?



Mr Posh Spice said:


> Let Fall shopping begin...
> 
> View attachment 2279526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279527



That second pair though. Wow! I wish he would do a ladies shoe exactly like these.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Lavenderduckiez said:


> NIce selections!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

jeninvan said:


> OMG absolutely love them but the second pair is just literally TDF!!!



Thanks!!! I'm so in love!!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849


Love them CC. Congratulations they look gorgeous on you.


Mr Posh Spice said:


> Let Fall shopping begin...
> 
> View attachment 2279526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279527


What a fabulous collection of shoes. Would love to see them modeled.


susanshuo said:


> Here are some pictures showing me in the new Pigalle spike 100...


They look beautiful on you. Love your whole outfit.


----------



## megt10

telesbrize said:


> This was a NM sale purchase that I hadn't posted here yet. LOVE THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275802


Congrats, can't believe you found these on sale. That's awesome.


Ladyintheshoe said:


> I'll work on getting better quality pics later!


Beautiful shoe and they look great on you.


lazaridis92 said:


> Just purchased these beauties yesterday!
> 
> I've been waiting for the "Wrap" to come to Toronto, let alone in glitter! I'll be walking down the aisle next summer with these!



Oh congratulations. They are gorgeous and look like they will be comfortable for an all day event.


----------



## megt10

susanshuo said:


> I have to confess... Couldn't resist the spikes of this season, and I bought another pair of Pigalle with spikes! This time I have the Piggy in 100mm, and they are the most comfortable Pigalles that I have ever wore!


They are gorgeous shoes, I have these in the PP 120 and I find them pretty comfortable. I couldn't do the regular Pigalles.


SouthernEsq said:


> It put a smile on my face to see this waiting for me when I got home. Great score at 2nd cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275573


Love the color, just stunning.


soleilbrun said:


> Congrats! *I am a sucker for anything spiked*.



Me too


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

megt10 said:


> Love them CC. Congratulations they look gorgeous on you.
> 
> What a fabulous collection of shoes. Would love to see them modeled.
> 
> They look beautiful on you. Love your whole outfit.



Thanks! Working on it!


----------



## megt10

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Thanks! Working on it!



Awesome. Would love to see DH in some of these.


----------



## soleilbrun

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Let Fall shopping begin...
> 
> View attachment 2279526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279527


 
Congrats on 2 great pair! Is the first one also rouge noir like CC's piggies?


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

soleilbrun said:


> Congrats on 2 great pair! Is the first one also rouge noir like CC's piggies?



Indeed it is! I'm in love with all things red!!!


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Is this color very close to Chanel Malice?


. You know I'm unsure. I'm not familiar with that




Lavenderduckiez said:


> The rouge nior pigalles are very pretty!


Thank you Lav


megt10 said:


> Love them CC. Congratulations they look gorgeous on you.


Thank you meg


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849



Can't believe you hate the un bout! WHY??!!!!! The noir is simply stunning though would look great with vernis amarante.


----------



## Christchrist

It would.  I just think the PVC looks dirty in a grey on my feet. Also not a fan of seeing my toes in the shoe


----------



## susanshuo

megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous shoes, I have these in the PP 120 and I find them pretty comfortable. I couldn't do the regular Pigalles.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, then I must practice more!!


----------



## mizcolon73

These came to me today, new to me in great condition


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:


> These came to me today, new to me in great condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280468



So soft and comfy


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mizcolon73 said:


> These came to me today, new to me in great condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280468



THey look fierce!


----------



## wannaprada

akillian24 said:


> Unexpected pickup today, and I'm completely in love. The cutout gives them such a little personality.
> 
> Irizas in leopard pony hair.  I think these will be so fun with skinnies, shorts....



Shoe twins! I absolutely love mine! Very cute, sexy shoe. Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

My most recent purchase. Rampoldi in rose matador.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2281172
> 
> 
> My most recent purchase. Rampoldi in rose matador.



Wow, these are gorgeous Wanna. They look so good against your skin.


----------



## chris.y

Spaceflocke said:


> We are shoe twins  love them with shorts -bought a pair in beige from the OUTNET works perfectly - have fun with them



How long ago did you but the beige ones? 
I love these but leopard is a bit too daring for me! &#128528;


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the color, Wanna!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2281172
> 
> 
> My most recent purchase. Rampoldi in rose matador.



Really cute!


----------



## leejae88

New to the purse blog forum and new to CL! 
 Here are my 2 first CL's.
 Iriza 100 Pony Leopard & Pigalle 100 patent leather


----------



## maryelle

leejae88 said:


> New to the purse blog forum and new to CL!
> Here are my 2 first CL's.
> Iriza 100 Pony Leopard & Pigalle 100 patent leather



fabulous purchases! congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2281172
> 
> 
> My most recent purchase. Rampoldi in rose matador.



They look great on you


----------



## Christchrist

leejae88 said:


> New to the purse blog forum and new to CL!
> Here are my 2 first CL's.
> Iriza 100 Pony Leopard & Pigalle 100 patent leather



Lovely first purchases. Welcome to the addiction and forum


----------



## martinaa

leejae88 said:


> New to the purse blog forum and new to CL!
> Here are my 2 first CL's.
> Iriza 100 Pony Leopard & Pigalle 100 patent leather



Great first pairs! Congrats and welcome


----------



## leejae88

I have no idea how to do multiple quotes but thank you all for the kind words! It is truly an addiction and I'm a bit scared haha!


----------



## whiteroses12

Christchrist said:


> Got the rouge nior. It's so pretty. Also tried the in bout matte python  (yes i still hate it). Sending that back
> View attachment 2278847
> View attachment 2278848
> View attachment 2278849


did you send the un bouts back? what size are you? i want them!


----------



## Kayapo97

leejae88 said:


> New to the purse blog forum and new to CL!
> Here are my 2 first CL's.
> Iriza 100 Pony Leopard & Pigalle 100 patent leather



Leejae,

Lovely start to your collection congrats.


----------



## ShoeLover808

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)




These are amazing! I want them in black. Thanks for the heads up on the sizing. So gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous Wanna. They look so good against your skin.





BattyBugs said:


> Love the color, Wanna!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Really cute!





Christchrist said:


> They look great on you



Thank you ladies! I've missed you!


----------



## wannaprada

leejae88 said:


> New to the purse blog forum and new to CL!
> Here are my 2 first CL's.
> Iriza 100 Pony Leopard & Pigalle 100 patent leather



Wonderful first choices! Congrats and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Christchrist

whiteroses12 said:


> did you send the un bouts back? what size are you? i want them!



38.5. Sent them back to Chicago. Haven't arrived yet. Contact Carson ASAP


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Thank you ladies! I've missed you!



Where you been?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

leejae88 said:


> New to the purse blog forum and new to CL!
> Here are my 2 first CL's.
> Iriza 100 Pony Leopard & Pigalle 100 patent leather



Congrats on the purchase! Love the styles and welcome to the purse forum!


----------



## chris.y

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)



I'm looking for these in a size 34!! It's impossible 
Where did you get yours from may I ask?


----------



## whiteroses12

Christchrist said:


> 38.5. Sent them back to Chicago. Haven't arrived yet. Contact Carson ASAP


omg!!!! my size!!!! I LOVE YOU!! calling them ASAP!!! ))))


----------



## whiteroses12

whiteroses12 said:


> omg!!!! my size!!!! I LOVE YOU!! calling them ASAP!!! ))))


oh ha.. its 4am!!  they are closed.. am not in the US...!!! am trying to private message you but i can't... cos I'm new.. can you msg me pls??


----------



## whiteroses12

Christchrist said:


> 38.5. Sent them back to Chicago. Haven't arrived yet. Contact Carson ASAP


if you can't send me a private msg, how can i give you my email? i want these soooo bad (( i've specifically wanted the matt black! you are my hero!


----------



## whiteroses12

Christchrist said:


> 38.5. Sent them back to Chicago. Haven't arrived yet. Contact Carson ASAP


and shall i ask to speak to Carson? he is the guy in the shop right?? sorry for all the questions!


----------



## megt10

My Biancas arrived yesterday. I found these on ebay. They are gorgeous and I think will be comfortable when they have been broken in. Right now they feel a little tight. They are super easy to walk in and I just love the color. They go nicely with my So Kelly too.


----------



## Christchrist

whiteroses12 said:


> and shall i ask to speak to Carson? he is the guy in the shop right?? sorry for all the questions!



Yes CL Chicago. Ask for Carson tell him Cynthia sent you.  It is an exotic. Don't know if he can ship


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> My Biancas arrived yesterday. I found these on ebay. They are gorgeous and I think will be comfortable when they have been broken in. Right now they feel a little tight. They are super easy to walk in and I just love the color. They go nicely with my So Kelly too.



Twinsies


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> My Biancas arrived yesterday. I found these on ebay. They are gorgeous and I think will be comfortable when they have been broken in. Right now they feel a little tight. They are super easy to walk in and I just love the color. They go nicely with my So Kelly too.



Great pair!


----------



## whiteroses12

Christchrist said:


> Yes CL Chicago. Ask for Carson tell him Cynthia sent you.  It is an exotic. Don't know if he can ship


Ok. thank you so much Cynthia... you're amazing! will update you  x


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Twinsies


Did you need break in time?


martinaa said:


> Great pair!



Thanks I just love the color.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Did you need break in time?
> 
> 
> Thanks I just love the color.



No. Mine are 1/2 too big .


----------



## pquiles

Having a tough time loading pics...


----------



## beagly911

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Let Fall shopping begin...
> 
> View attachment 2279526
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279527


Those are awesome!!


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> These came to me today, new to me in great condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280468


Great wedges miz!  I love the pony hair leopard (my Stevas are the same and I adore them!)


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2281172
> 
> 
> My most recent purchase. Rampoldi in rose matador.


SO, SO pretty wanna, and the color just makes them that much better!


----------



## beagly911

leejae88 said:


> New to the purse blog forum and new to CL!
> Here are my 2 first CL's.
> Iriza 100 Pony Leopard & Pigalle 100 patent leather


Awesome first choices!  Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> My Biancas arrived yesterday. I found these on ebay. They are gorgeous and I think will be comfortable when they have been broken in. Right now they feel a little tight. They are super easy to walk in and I just love the color. They go nicely with my So Kelly too.


Stunning color meg, I can only imagine everything you can pair them with in your closet  I'm thinking of a couple of DVF, first off, and I think there is a Cavalli too.  And I'm sure much, much more!!  Can't wait for the WWW shots!


----------



## whiteroses12

whiteroses12 said:


> Ok. thank you so much Cynthia... you're amazing! will update you  x


have to wait till they arrive  also Carson was not in today so she said she also has to speak to him to see if they will be available for me to buy... not sure what that means?!? (
i really hope it works out!! 

if not, do you think they will do a custom order for un bouts?


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

beagly911 said:


> Those are awesome!!



Thanks!!!! They're both super comfortable too!!!


----------



## beagly911

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Thanks!!!! They're both super comfortable too!!!


Wish all of my CL heels were super comfortable!!  But those darn "heels" do make a difference....:lolots:


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

beagly911 said:


> Wish all of my CL heels were super comfortable!!  But those darn "heels" do make a difference....:lolots:



They may not be comfortable but they are damn sexy!


----------



## chris.y

I just got my patent 100 piggies delivered... They are so tight!! My feet feel like they are going to explode out of it.. This isn't normal right! I'm so sad!!!


----------



## beagly911

Mr Posh Spice said:


> They may not be comfortable but they are damn sexy!


Yes they are!!


----------



## beagly911

chris.y said:


> I just got my patent 100 piggies delivered... They are so tight!! My feet feel like they are going to explode out of it.. This isn't normal right! I'm so sad!!!
> View attachment 2283251


Oh I'm so sorry, but I will say that I tend to go with a half size larger and then pad cause I hate super tight shoes even if I know they will stretch some.  I don't have piggies though...truthfully they scare me!!!  And I have a lot of pointy toed shoes, I'm just so scared that they won't fit and I'd have to part with them...which would break my heart!!


----------



## chris.y

beagly911 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry, but I will say that I tend to go with a half size larger and then pad cause I hate super tight shoes even if I know they will stretch some.  I don't have piggies though...truthfully they scare me!!!  And I have a lot of pointy toed shoes, I'm just so scared that they won't fit and I'd have to part with them...which would break my heart!!



They fit, but the front toe area seems so tight and I'm going to break the shoe! Think my toes curl up- that's a sign they're small right!? 
It's just I'm always used to shoes being big on my tiny feet when I can't find my right size...buying shoes online is scary full stop! &#128553;


----------



## chris.y

chris.y said:


> I just got my patent 100 piggies delivered... They are so tight!! My feet feel like they are going to explode out of it.. This isn't normal right! I'm so sad!!!
> View attachment 2283251



Just to show them on my feet. Can't stand up- scared ill break them &#128514;


----------



## giggles00

Ladyintheshoe said:


> i just got a fun sparkly shoe in the mail. It makes me giddy with glee!
> 
> Maudissima 100mm Mini Glitter Silver



I LUSTED after the Maudissimo's after seeing Gwenyth Paltro rocking them in black.

I LOVE toe cleavage, I've been rocking the Pigalle 120, Tashaf 120, Love M 120.  My tastes are pretty specific -- 120mm classic type of pump.  Low cut on side, low cut in front (toe cleavage)..pure sex.

Please post outfit pics..


----------



## giggles00

chris.y said:


> They fit, but the front toe area seems so tight and I'm going to break the shoe! Think my toes curl up- that's a sign they're small right!?
> It's just I'm always used to shoes being big on my tiny feet when I can't find my right size...buying shoes online is scary full stop! &#128553;



The Pigalles will stretch out quickly, I know since I own several pair.  I had same "tightness" in my black-patent Love Me 120's, then they stretched out..perfect fit now.

Make sure they will eventually have a comfortable fit..otherwise return them!

"The best shoe is the one that is worn the most often"

there is nothing WORSE than an ill-fitting shoe (too tight), Pigalles earn their worth (pricey shoes) by being worn OFTEN.  That's the ONLY WAY I can rationalize the outrageous price-point ($600 USD), I practically wear them EVERY DAY.


----------



## chris.y

giggles00 said:


> The Pigalles will stretch out quickly, I know since I own several pair.  I had same "tightness" in my black-patent Love Me 120's, then they stretched out..perfect fit now.
> 
> Make sure they will eventually have a comfortable fit..otherwise return them!
> 
> "The best shoe is the one that is worn the most often"
> 
> there is nothing WORSE than an ill-fitting shoe (too tight), Pigalles earn their worth (pricey shoes) by being worn OFTEN.  That's the ONLY WAY I can rationalize the outrageous price-point ($600 USD), I practically wear them EVERY DAY.



This is a little reassuring! 
I mean they fit great just knowing the fact my feet won't slip out but my toes! As long as they give out a little I think they'll be comfortable! 

Thanks!! Ill think about them a little more :/


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions!


----------



## Christchrist

whiteroses12 said:


> have to wait till they arrive  also Carson was not in today so she said she also has to speak to him to see if they will be available for me to buy... not sure what that means?!? (
> i really hope it works out!!
> 
> if not, do you think they will do a custom order  un bouts?



Custom 120 is a tough thing to get


----------



## whiteroses12

Christchrist said:


> Custom 120 is a tough thing to get


ok, thanks.. can you please let me know when they have arrived in the Chicago store. thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## sakura

whiteroses12 said:


> have to wait till they arrive  also Carson was not in today so she said she also has to speak to him to see if they will be available for me to buy... not sure what that means?!? (
> i really hope it works out!!
> 
> if not, do you think they will do a custom order for un bouts?



Whiteroses12, where do you live? The US boutiques are not allowed to ship exotics overseas.

The Un Bout is not on the special order list so you will not be able to place a custom order.


----------



## whiteroses12

sakura said:


> Whiteroses12, where do you live? The US boutiques are not allowed to ship exotics overseas.
> 
> The Un Bout is not on the special order list so you will not be able to place a custom order.


hi Sakura, 

thank you 

yes i know they cannot ship overseas.. so a family member is going to get them for me and then will give them to me next month when they visit.


----------



## whiteroses12

do you know the email of the store?


----------



## rockcandymelts

For some reason,  I have the hardest time paying too much for flats,  even though I wear them far,  far more often than I do heels.  When these popped up at a local consignment store (which is almost unheard of in my town...our best department store is probably belk)it was the perfect opportunity to snag my first pair of Louboutin flats.  They're a size 39, which is about a whole size up for me,  but actually fit almost perfectly.  I love the color too,  and im looking forward to being able to wear Louboutins to my very causal workplace without getting weird stares for wearing 5 inch heels


----------



## beagly911

Those flats are adorable and the color is great!


----------



## sakura

whiteroses12 said:


> do you know the email of the store?



Their email address is chicago.ilboutique@christianlouboutin.fr


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

chris.y said:


> Just to show them on my feet. Can't stand up- scared ill break them &#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283342


----------



## Christchrist

rockcandymelts said:


> For some reason,  I have the hardest time paying too much for flats,  even though I wear them far,  far more often than I do heels.  When these popped up at a local consignment store (which is almost unheard of in my town...our best department store is probably belk)it was the perfect opportunity to snag my first pair of Louboutin flats.  They're a size 39, which is about a whole size up for me,  but actually fit almost perfectly.  I love the color too,  and im looking forward to being able to wear Louboutins to my very causal workplace without getting weird stares for wearing 5 inch heels



I feel the same way about flats. I have a tough time spending on them.  It's a lovely color though


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Stunning color meg, I can only imagine everything you can pair them with in your closet  I'm thinking of a couple of DVF, first off, and I think there is a Cavalli too.  And I'm sure much, much more!!  Can't wait for the WWW shots!


Thanks Beagly, I have a lot that will go with these shoes. 


rockcandymelts said:


> For some reason,  I have the hardest time paying too much for flats,  even though I wear them far,  far more often than I do heels.  When these popped up at a local consignment store (which is almost unheard of in my town...our best department store is probably belk)it was the perfect opportunity to snag my first pair of Louboutin flats.  They're a size 39, which is about a whole size up for me,  but actually fit almost perfectly.  I love the color too,  and im looking forward to being able to wear Louboutins to my very causal workplace without getting weird stares for wearing 5 inch heels



They are so cute. Love the color. Great score.


----------



## whiteroses12

sakura said:


> Their email address is chicago.ilboutique@christianlouboutin.fr


thank you very much!


----------



## theto

rockcandymelts said:


> For some reason,  I have the hardest time paying too much for flats,  even though I wear them far,  far more often than I do heels.  When these popped up at a local consignment store (which is almost unheard of in my town...our best department store is probably belk)it was the perfect opportunity to snag my first pair of Louboutin flats.  They're a size 39, which is about a whole size up for me,  but actually fit almost perfectly.  I love the color too,  and im looking forward to being able to wear Louboutins to my very causal workplace without getting weird stares for wearing 5 inch heels



You must be my shoe personality twin - I HATE paying money for flats (literally, I balk at over $50 for them), but I spend nearly all my time in them.  I also work in the most casual, untrendy office (people wear rubber flip flops to work, seriously), so I get very odd stares if I even pop a short wedge on.  Doesn't stop me from buying my CLs though; I'm like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde in relation to my work wardrobe and my "normal" wardrobe.

Your pair of flats is so cute!  Yay for awesome consignment finds!


----------



## whiteroses12

Christchrist said:


> Custom 120 is a tough thing to get


cynthia, do you know if they arrived back yet? thanks


----------



## rockcandymelts

beagly911 said:


> Those flats are adorable and the color is great!









Christchrist said:


> I feel the same way about flats. I have a tough time spending on them.  It's a lovely color though











megt10 said:


> Thanks Beagly, I have a lot that will go with these shoes.
> 
> 
> They are so cute. Love the color. Great score.



Thank you guys!  I'm looking forward to being able to post I  the outfit thread soon now that I have a pair that will see more frequent wear! 








theto said:


> You must be my shoe personality twin - I HATE paying money for flats (literally, I balk at over $50 for them), but I spend nearly all my time in them.  I also work in the most casual, untrendy office (people wear rubber flip flops to work, seriously), so I get very odd stares if I even pop a short wedge on.  Doesn't stop me from buying my CLs though; I'm like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde in relation to my work wardrobe and my "normal" wardrobe.
> 
> Your pair of flats is so cute!  Yay for awesome consignment finds!



Haha,  yup,  that sounds about right!  Seriously,  people wear yoga pants and sweatpants.. And I'm there in Louboutins and a DVF dress haha. But yes, my most expensive pair before this was a pair of TB revas that I got on sale.  Maybe these will open the floodgates and I'll start buying shoes that are beautiful AND practical, but really,  what fun would life be if everything was practical all the time?


----------



## Angie415

kham said:


> I got these from Pam Jenkins sale and they are absolutely beautiful!
> Divinoche 160
> 
> View attachment 2268649


Aren't they??!! Shoe twins!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

whiteroses12 said:


> cynthia, do you know if they arrived back yet? thanks



They arrive on 8/7


----------



## whiteroses12

Christchrist said:


> They arrive on 8/7


ok, thank you SO much  !!


----------



## mrsjcfk

early bday gift. Just delivered to the office.


----------



## kham

Angie415 said:


> Aren't they??!! Shoe twins!!!!



Yes!! I love them!!


----------



## Chanieish

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2285459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early bday gift. Just delivered to the office.



Those Geo's look AMAZING!  100mm? TTS? Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## BattyBugs

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2285459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early bday gift. Just delivered to the office.


Hot!


----------



## Christchrist

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2285459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early bday gift. Just delivered to the office.



Lovely gift


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2285459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early bday gift. Just delivered to the office.



Those are lovely


----------



## mrsjcfk

Chanieish said:


> Those Geo's look AMAZING!  100mm? TTS? Congratulations and happy birthday!



Thanks! Yes they are 100mm which are surprisingly practical. What's TTS?


----------



## mrsjcfk

Thanks all!


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## Louboulove

My New Canary Lady Peeps! Bought them at the CL Store in the Forum, Vegas.


----------



## mizcolon73

mrsjcfk said:


> Thanks! Yes they are 100mm which are surprisingly practical. What's TTS?



TTS is true to size!!

Those geo's are HOT!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

giggles00 said:


> I LUSTED after the Maudissimo's after seeing Gwenyth Paltro rocking them in black.
> 
> I LOVE toe cleavage, I've been rocking the Pigalle 120, Tashaf 120, Love M 120.  My tastes are pretty specific -- 120mm classic type of pump.  Low cut on side, low cut in front (toe cleavage)..pure sex.
> 
> Please post outfit pics..



Oh I Loooooooove them!! They are just a teeny bit too big, but a heel grip will fix that. Here's an outfit pic:

Dress: Topshop
Necklace: express I think
Clutch: Limited


----------



## maryelle

gfairenoughh said:


>



now those are some fierce dafs!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


>



You love your platforms. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> My New Canary Lady Peeps! Bought them at the CL Store in the Forum, Vegas.



In a fan of this yellow. It's so soft and pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Louboulove said:


> My New Canary Lady Peeps! Bought them at the CL Store in the Forum, Vegas.



Those are super hot! I love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


>



GASPS!!!! I thought they only had the patent daffodile spikes!!!! Model pics please!!!! They are very hot!!!!


----------



## pp249




----------



## pp249




----------



## Fifilover

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important


 
Wonderful picture. They look beautiful on you. 

Are those YouYou 85?


----------



## Fifilover

jeninvan said:


> Just wanted to share what the DH brought back last night from a business trip..thanks to christchrist for sharing the info on the horatio sale ...one of my ughs pigalle spike in baby pink...my first pigalle but I must say I'm loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234477


 
One of my favorites!


----------



## Fifilover

Spaceflocke said:


> My new Shoes  IRIZA 100
> 
> View attachment 2238272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238273
> 
> 
> 
> ordered in the UK


 
Such a sexy style. Love them!


----------



## Fifilover

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Oh I Loooooooove them!! They are just a teeny bit too big, but a heel grip will fix that. Here's an outfit pic:
> 
> Dress: Topshop
> Necklace: express I think
> Clutch: Limited


 

Love the toe cleavage. They look so sexy on you!


----------



## Christchrist

pp249 said:


>



I was thinking about these. They are comfy looking


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Fifilover said:


> Love the toe cleavage. They look so sexy on you!


Thanks so much! I can't wait to wear them with as many looks as possible! And dare I say it...they are comfy!


----------



## mrsjcfk

mizcolon73 said:


> TTS is true to size!!
> 
> Those geo's are HOT!!!



Aaaah! Tks. I think they are TTS. I'm usually a 39.5 in CL and these fit perfectly.


----------



## needloub

Louboulove said:


> My New Canary Lady Peeps! Bought them at the CL Store in the Forum, Vegas.



Love the color...one of my favorite styles!


----------



## Itsjustabag

jeninvan said:


> One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions!


----------



## MotoChiq

My new fifi spikeys came today!


----------



## Bethc

MotoChiq said:


> My new fifi spikeys came today!



Love them!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

pp249 said:


>



Those are very pretty. Lavender... my favorite color.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MotoChiq said:


> My new fifi spikeys came today!



Those are hot!


----------



## MotoChiq

Bethc said:


> Love them!!



I was eying on these for weeks. So comfy in comparison to my Rolandos!







Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot!



Thank you Lavenderduckiez! I can't wait to rock them on a night in SF.


----------



## jlyt218

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important


Wow, it's gorgeous! may i know how high the heels are? 100?


----------



## Flip88

needloub said:


> Love the color...one of my favorite styles!



Awesome colour!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

MotoChiq said:


> My new fifi spikeys came today!


Love the spikes!


----------



## Nico_79

Finally found a pair of Pigalle 100s in my size!


----------



## Christchrist

Nico_79 said:


> Finally found a pair of Pigalle 100s in my size!



Classic shoe. Congrats


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Currently obsessed with Harvananas as my new casual go to shoe so I had to get the Fall Grey Flannel version...


----------



## mrsjcfk

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Currently obsessed with Harvananas as my new casual go to shoe so I had to get the Fall Grey Flannel version...
> 
> View attachment 2289578


Ure just too fab for words!


----------



## mrsjcfk

jeninvan said:


> One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice Piggies and Harvananas.


----------



## jeninvan

Itsjustabag said:


> OMG I love them on you! I want these shoes so badly in any colour...I can wear size 39.5 or 40 if anyone finds them on their travels (or wants to sell!)



Thank you...I almost gave up hope then I saw them pop up on *bay brand new and for 500 I couldn't pass it up...will keep an eye out for you



MotoChiq said:


> My new fifi spikeys came today!


They are so amazing on you...I love the different color spikes



mrsjcfk said:


> Love the shoes and the mirror! &#128077;


Thank you . The mirror I got from Winners here in canada (sister company to TJMaxx)



Mr Posh Spice said:


> Currently obsessed with Harvananas as my new casual go to shoe so I had to get the Fall Grey Flannel version...
> Love love love
> 
> View attachment 2289578





Nico_79 said:


> Finally found a pair of Pigalle 100s in my size!


Love he nude color congrats on find a pair in your size!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

mrsjcfk said:


> Ure just too fab for words!



And you are far too gracious! Thank you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Currently obsessed with Harvananas as my new casual go to shoe so I had to get the Fall Grey Flannel version...
> 
> View attachment 2289578



Nice!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice!



Thanks!!!


----------



## whiteroses12

Christchrist said:


> They arrive on 8/7


hi cynthia, how can i pm you?


----------



## gfairenoughh

Glitter Highness! My last platforms for a while!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Glitter Highness! My last platforms for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290783



I love the glitter! Congrats they are hot!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Glitter Highness! My last platforms for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290783



Totally you


----------



## Christchrist

whiteroses12 said:


> hi cynthia, how can i pm you?



You just click my name and message ms


----------



## akillian24

Nico_79 said:


> Finally found a pair of Pigalle 100s in my size!



Score!!!!!!  Very nice.  I adore Pigalle in nude.


----------



## chris.y

Nico_79 said:


> Finally found a pair of Pigalle 100s in my size!



Beautiful!!!! 
Where did you find them from?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Love the new additions ladies!!!


----------



## Nico_79

Christchrist said:


> Classic shoe. Congrats



Thanks Christchrist! So happy to have found them!



jeninvan said:


> Love the nude color congrats on find a pair in your size!



Thank you jenivan! It's crazy how hard it is to find these in Canada!



akillian24 said:


> Score!!!!!!  Very nice.  I adore Pigalle in nude.



Thanks akillian24! I love how a nice nude shoe makes your legs appear super long! 



chris.y said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> Where did you find them from?



Thanks chris.y! I found them at Davids in Toronto. Pure chance as the classics sell super quickly.


----------



## jeninvan

So I had received the final 3 pairs of shoes I had bought... I have banned myself till this Christmas...lets hope I keep it...so hard to have self control with these beautiful red bottoms lol. Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## SuperGirly

chris.y said:


> I just got my patent 100 piggies delivered... They are so tight!! My feet feel like they are going to explode out of it.. This isn't normal right! I'm so sad!!!
> View attachment 2283251



Oh no!  They look really classy too...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> So I had received the final 3 pairs of shoes I had bought... I have banned myself till this Christmas...lets hope I keep it...so hard to have self control with these beautiful red bottoms lol. Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> So I had received the final 3 pairs of shoes I had bought... I have banned myself till this Christmas...lets hope I keep it...so hard to have self control with these beautiful red bottoms lol. Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## Christchrist

Got my lady clou in ruby today . Brand new! So excited


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!



They are amazing HOT! Amazing!


----------



## Nolia

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!



Incredible!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Got my lady clou in ruby today . Brand new! So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292490
> View attachment 2292491
> View attachment 2292492




Darn, those are HOT!


----------



## DebbiNC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rockcandymelts

jeninvan said:


> So I had received the final 3 pairs of shoes I had bought... I have banned myself till this Christmas...lets hope I keep it...so hard to have self control with these beautiful red bottoms lol. Thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> I love all of these! No wonder you couldn't choose between them  Good luck with your ban...mine's failing miserably :greengrin:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292491
> View attachment 2292492


 
Ahh, one of my favorites! One of these days a pair will end up in my closet too! Congratulations! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco. Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s! Highly recommend them girls!!!


 
Very pretty!

And now, my latest additions...my 2nd in as many weeks. :banned:Sorry for the not-so-great pictures...I stumbled onto these on my lunch break, and couldn't wait to share them, so you're looking at my cubicle walls These are my first pair of 140s, so wish me luck walking in them!


----------



## Kalos

rockcandymelts said:


> Ahh, one of my favorites! One of these days a pair will end up in my closet too! Congratulations!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> And now, my latest additions...my 2nd in as many weeks. :banned:Sorry for the not-so-great pictures...I stumbled onto these on my lunch break, and couldn't wait to share them, so you're looking at my cubicle walls



These are gorgeous, are the a new or older style?


----------



## rockcandymelts

Kalos said:


> These are gorgeous, are the a new or older style?


 
Older, I believe! They're the Exclu in lace. There's a fishnet version as well.


----------



## Christchrist

rockcandymelts said:


> Ahh, one of my favorites! One of these days a pair will end up in my closet too! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> And now, my latest additions...my 2nd in as many weeks. :banned:Sorry for the not-so-great pictures...I stumbled onto these on my lunch break, and couldn't wait to share them, so you're looking at my cubicle walls These are my first pair of 140s, so wish me luck walking in them!



Wow those are pretty.


----------



## Kalos

rockcandymelts said:


> Older, I believe! They're the Exclu in lace. There's a fishnet version as well.



The lace looks so delicate and elegant, congrats on such a pretty find.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Got my lady clou in ruby today . Brand new! So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292490
> View attachment 2292491
> View attachment 2292492



Lucky girl! They are so hard to find!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!



They look ultra sexy!!!! COngrats!


----------



## mizcolon73

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!



These are so amazing!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!



Did you find these in JP? Looking for them!! How were they compared to Pigalles size wise?


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Got my lady clou in ruby today . Brand new! So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292490
> View attachment 2292491
> View attachment 2292492



Beautiful and fierce!


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!



Love this skin! Congrats Helen &#128525;


----------



## rockcandymelts

Kalos said:


> The lace looks so delicate and elegant, congrats on such a pretty find.


 


Christchrist said:


> Wow those are pretty.


 
Thank you


----------



## maryelle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!



Wow I finally see someone snag the So Kate on TPF! They look hot on you! Congrats! I'd love to see a side by side comparison to Pigalle (unless someone has done it before)


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

meow so many amazing new additions!


----------



## Christchrist

Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo. 
The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!


----------



## MR14

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902



OMG CC what beautiful additions to your collection! Those Neptunes are TDF!!!


----------



## Christchrist

MR14 said:


> OMG CC what beautiful additions to your collection! Those Neptunes are TDF!!!



Thank you. I'm so giddy!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902


 
Those are amazing! Those Neptunes... Congrats on beautiful additions!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902



This is insane?&#128563;&#128525;


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> Glitter Highness! My last platforms for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290783


Love them gfair...the glitter is fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> So I had received the final 3 pairs of shoes I had bought... I have banned myself till this Christmas...lets hope I keep it...so hard to have self control with these beautiful red bottoms lol. Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Got my lady clou in ruby today . Brand new! So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292490
> View attachment 2292491
> View attachment 2292492


Gorgeous CC, you will rock these!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!


These are incredible!!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

rockcandymelts said:


> Ahh, one of my favorites! One of these days a pair will end up in my closet too! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> And now, my latest additions...my 2nd in as many weeks. :banned:Sorry for the not-so-great pictures...I stumbled onto these on my lunch break, and couldn't wait to share them, so you're looking at my cubicle walls These are my first pair of 140s, so wish me luck walking in them!


These are so pretty, love the lace!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902


Amazing additions CC, the Neptune is breathtaking!!!


----------



## Angie415

Louboulove said:


> My New Canary Lady Peeps! Bought them at the CL Store in the Forum, Vegas.


OMG!!! Are they still on sale? I've actually been eyeing them so a long time! They are beautiful--congrats!!!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Oh I Loooooooove them!! They are just a teeny bit too big, but a heel grip will fix that. Here's an outfit pic:
> 
> Dress: Topshop
> Necklace: express I think
> Clutch: Limited


I love those on you!! Rock em, girl!


----------



## sophe

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902



WOAH~~CC these are amazing!!!


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902



That Neptune skin is amazing!!


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you girls I thank HelenOfTroy for the Neptune. She saw it, purchased and sent me pics.  I was sold! Thank you HOT!


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902



i am in complete AWE!!! :worthy:

those neptunes though......


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902



I love the new additions!! THey are all very pretty!!!


----------



## jeninvan

beagly911 said:


> Great additions jeninvan!


Thank you beagly



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the additions! Gorgeous!


Thank you 



Christchrist said:


> Wow nice haul


 Thanks CC 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!


Love those congrats on your new pair



rockcandymelts said:


> Ahh, one of my favorites! One of these days a pair will end up in my closet too! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> And now, my latest additions...my 2nd in as many weeks. :banned:Sorry for the not-so-great pictures...I stumbled onto these on my lunch break, and couldn't wait to share them, so you're looking at my cubicle walls These are my first pair of 140s, so wish me luck walking in them!



Thank you.... Loving your new addition very sexy


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902





Christchrist said:


> Got my lady clou in ruby today . Brand new! So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292490
> View attachment 2292491
> View attachment 2292492



You may have to resuscitate me with all your new additions...they are all TDF!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

gigilovesshoes said:


> I love those on you!! Rock em, girl!


Thanks Gigi!!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> You may have to resuscitate me with all your new additions...they are all TDF!!!



Bahahahaha


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902



Congrats! I love the eel!


----------



## theto

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!



They're all stunning, but seriously that Neptune is making me DIE.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Just posted these on a bday reveal thread. Gift from my DH! He's the best!


----------



## rockcandymelts

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2295126
> View attachment 2295127
> 
> 
> Just posted these on a bday reveal thread. Gift from my DH! He's the best!



Pretty!  Sounds like he's a keeper


----------



## rockcandymelts

beagly911 said:


> These are so pretty, love the lace!!



Thanks, Beagly! 







jeninvan said:


> Thank you beagly
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Thanks CC
> 
> 
> Love those congrats on your new pair
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.... Loving your new addition very sexy



Thanks!


----------



## telesbrize

Just received everything from a eBay shopping spree!

Fifi Strass - Got these for a STEAL! Over the moon. 
Ballet Flats (unknown style name) - Another extreme steal & future Strass project
Rolling Spikes - Got these a little while ago, but hasn't posted yet and just got them back from the cobbler (Vibrams & new heels). 

One more pair on the way (Love flats), but I'm not sure they will fit.


----------



## megt10

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2295126
> View attachment 2295127
> 
> 
> Just posted these on a bday reveal thread. Gift from my DH! He's the best!


Happy Birthday Your new shoes look great on you. What a great gift.


telesbrize said:


> Just received everything from a eBay shopping spree!
> 
> Fifi Strass - Got these for a STEAL! Over the moon.
> Ballet Flats (unknown style name) - Another extreme steal & future Strass project
> Rolling Spikes - Got these a little while ago, but hasn't posted yet and just got them back from the cobbler (Vibrams & new heels).
> 
> One more pair on the way (Love flats), but I'm not sure they will fit.
> 
> View attachment 2295282
> View attachment 2295288
> View attachment 2295290



Love them all. The Fifi Strass are just gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

telesbrize said:


> Just received everything from a eBay shopping spree!
> 
> Fifi Strass - Got these for a STEAL! Over the moon.
> Ballet Flats (unknown style name) - Another extreme steal & future Strass project
> Rolling Spikes - Got these a little while ago, but hasn't posted yet and just got them back from the cobbler (Vibrams & new heels).
> 
> One more pair on the way (Love flats), but I'm not sure they will fit.
> 
> View attachment 2295282
> View attachment 2295288
> View attachment 2295290



Who's. nice haul


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2295126
> View attachment 2295127
> 
> 
> Just posted these on a bday reveal thread. Gift from my DH! He's the best!



COngrats! THey are hot!


----------



## soleilbrun

telesbrize said:


> Just received everything from a eBay shopping spree!
> 
> Fifi Strass - Got these for a STEAL! Over the moon.
> Ballet Flats (unknown style name) - Another extreme steal & future Strass project
> Rolling Spikes - Got these a little while ago, but hasn't posted yet and just got them back from the cobbler (Vibrams & new heels).
> 
> One more pair on the way (Love flats), but I'm not sure they will fit.
> 
> View attachment 2295282
> View attachment 2295288
> View attachment 2295290


 
Nice haul! The flats could be rosella. What will the strass color be?


----------



## wannaprada

I've been MIA as of late as I've become addicted to Instagram.  Here are my latest acquisition: Pigalle multi spiked 120. Love them!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> I've been MIA as of late as I've become addicted to Instagram.  Here are my latest acquisition: Pigalle multi spiked 120. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2296148



They look great on you


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> They look great on you



Thanks CC! Hope all is well! I need to go back through the thread to catch up on all the goodies I'm sure you've acquired as of late!


----------



## telesbrize

Thanks!  I should probably be officially on ban now, I may have had another 4-pair spree recently . 

Now that I have officially lost count, it's probably time for a collection thread. 



soleilbrun said:


> Nice haul! The flats could be rosella. What will the strass color be?



I'm thinking Lt Amethist AB for the lavender flats. It could be a really fun & surprising pair. 

Love flats also arrived! They are a half size too big, nothing heel grips can't fix. Unexpected damage on the back, but I'm going to keep them anyway. I got a great deal on them.


----------



## soleilbrun

telesbrize said:


> Thanks! I should probably be officially on ban now, I may have had another 4-pair spree recently .
> 
> Now that I have officially lost count, it's probably time for a collection thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Lt Amethist AB for the lavender flats. It could be a really fun & surprising pair.
> 
> Love flats also arrived! They are a half size too big, nothing heel grips can't fix. Unexpected damage on the back, but I'm going to keep them anyway. I got a great deal on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296689


 
Congrats on the love flats. I'd love to have a pair myself. I'll check out your progress on the DIY thread.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Thanks CC! Hope all is well! I need to go back through the thread to catch up on all the goodies I'm sure you've acquired as of late!



Only a few dear


----------



## Christchrist

Got the Thanx 100mm in stone from CL Japan. It's got a longer toe box than the piggy 100.  It's a nice nude.  Looks grey in the pics though. Hmmm
	

		
			
		

		
	




Shockingly it's the same size as my piggy 120. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 and 38.5 120. This is 38.5


----------



## HRM

Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> I've been MIA as of late as I've become addicted to Instagram.  Here are my latest acquisition: Pigalle multi spiked 120. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2296148


 
Congrats! Great pair!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

telesbrize said:


> Just received everything from a eBay shopping spree!
> 
> Fifi Strass - Got these for a STEAL! Over the moon.
> Ballet Flats (unknown style name) - Another extreme steal & future Strass project
> Rolling Spikes - Got these a little while ago, but hasn't posted yet and just got them back from the cobbler (Vibrams & new heels).
> 
> One more pair on the way (Love flats), but I'm not sure they will fit.
> 
> View attachment 2295282
> View attachment 2295288
> View attachment 2295290



Beautiful selections!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> I've been MIA as of late as I've become addicted to Instagram.  Here are my latest acquisition: Pigalle multi spiked 120. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2296148



Loving the pigalle!!! They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Got the Thanx 100mm in stone from CL Japan. It's got a longer toe box than the piggy 100.  It's a nice nude.  Looks grey in the pics though. Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296852
> View attachment 2296853
> 
> Shockingly it's the same size as my piggy 120. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 and 38.5 120. This is 38.5



They are very cute! I like the bow on the side!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HRM said:


> Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297333
> View attachment 2297334
> View attachment 2297335
> View attachment 2297336



Congrats! Classics are always my fav!


----------



## sophe

Got these babies last week...I love 120 more than 100,but 100 is easier to go to work though...
Pigalle 100 Rose Matador / Rose Antique Glitter / Corbeau Flat all TTS


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Got the Thanx 100mm in stone from CL Japan. It's got a longer toe box than the piggy 100.  It's a nice nude.  Looks grey in the pics though. Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296852
> View attachment 2296853
> 
> Shockingly it's the same size as my piggy 120. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 and 38.5 120. This is 38.5



Very cute!


----------



## wannaprada

martinaa said:


> Congrats! Great pair!



Thanks martinaa!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the pigalle!!! They are gorgeous on you!



Thank you Lavender! I'm so loving these right now!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I've been MIA as of late as I've become addicted to Instagram.  Here are my latest acquisition: Pigalle multi spiked 120. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2296148


Wanna, good to see you. The spikes are awesome and look fantastic on you. Congratulations.


telesbrize said:


> Thanks!  I should probably be officially on ban now, I may have had another 4-pair spree recently .
> 
> Now that I have officially lost count, it's probably time for a collection thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Lt Amethist AB for the lavender flats. It could be a really fun & surprising pair.
> 
> Love flats also arrived! They are a half size too big, nothing heel grips can't fix. Unexpected damage on the back, but I'm going to keep them anyway. I got a great deal on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296689


Love them, so cute.


Christchrist said:


> Got the Thanx 100mm in stone from CL Japan. It's got a longer toe box than the piggy 100.  It's a nice nude.  Looks grey in the pics though. Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296852
> View attachment 2296853
> 
> Shockingly it's the same size as my piggy 120. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 and 38.5 120. This is 38.5





HRM said:


> Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297333
> View attachment 2297334
> View attachment 2297335
> View attachment 2297336


These are so pretty CC and they look great on you.


----------



## megt10

sophe said:


> Got these babies last week...I love 120 more than 100,but 100 is easier to go to work though...
> Pigalle 100 Rose Matador / Rose Antique Glitter / Corbeau Flat all TTS



Nice haul. Love the Rose Matador and it looks like it matches the color of your Birkin.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Another bday gift to myself! Glitter So Kates! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I think I find them easier to walk in than the piggies and i love the longer/pointier toe! I definitely like this silhouette better than the piggies! Still luv piggies tho!


----------



## megt10

sophe said:


> Got these babies last week...I love 120 more than 100,but 100 is easier to go to work though...
> Pigalle 100 Rose Matador / Rose Antique Glitter / Corbeau Flat all TTS





mrsjcfk said:


> Another bday gift to myself! Glitter So Kates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297526
> View attachment 2297529
> View attachment 2297535
> 
> 
> I think I find them easier to walk in than the piggies and i love the longer/pointier toe! I definitely like this silhouette better than the piggies! Still luv piggies tho!



They look great on you and a bonus that they are easier to walk in. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

sophe said:


> Got these babies last week...I love 120 more than 100,but 100 is easier to go to work though...
> Pigalle 100 Rose Matador / Rose Antique Glitter / Corbeau Flat all TTS



Gorgeous!


----------



## mrsjcfk

HRM said:


> Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297333
> View attachment 2297334
> View attachment 2297335
> View attachment 2297336



Nice! So classic and sexy! Woot woot. Lol


----------



## mrsjcfk

Tks @megt10!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Got the Thanx 100mm in stone from CL Japan. It's got a longer toe box than the piggy 100. It's a nice nude. Looks grey in the pics though. Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296852
> View attachment 2296853
> 
> Shockingly it's the same size as my piggy 120. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 and 38.5 120. This is 38.5


 


HRM said:


> Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297333
> View attachment 2297334
> View attachment 2297335
> View attachment 2297336


 


sophe said:


> Got these babies last week...I love 120 more than 100,but 100 is easier to go to work though...
> Pigalle 100 Rose Matador / Rose Antique Glitter / Corbeau Flat all TTS


 
It's raining beautiful CL's! Congratulations ladies.


----------



## Christchrist

HRM said:


> Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297333
> View attachment 2297334
> View attachment 2297335
> View attachment 2297336



Congrats. How do they feel?


----------



## Christchrist

mrsjcfk said:


> Another bday gift to myself! Glitter So Kates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297526
> View attachment 2297529
> View attachment 2297535
> 
> 
> I think I find them easier to walk in than the piggies and i love the longer/pointier toe! I definitely like this silhouette better than the piggies! Still luv piggies tho!



Very pretty on you


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:


> Got these babies last week...I love 120 more than 100,but 100 is easier to go to work though...
> Pigalle 100 Rose Matador / Rose Antique Glitter / Corbeau Flat all TTS



Great haul sophe. They look lovely on you


----------



## mrsjcfk

wannaprada said:


> I've been MIA as of late as I've become addicted to Instagram.  Here are my latest acquisition: Pigalle multi spiked 120. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2296148



Love a spiked piggy! These are great!


----------



## martinaa

mrsjcfk said:


> Another bday gift to myself! Glitter So Kates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297526
> View attachment 2297529
> View attachment 2297535
> 
> 
> I think I find them easier to walk in than the piggies and i love the longer/pointier toe! I definitely like this silhouette better than the piggies! Still luv piggies tho!



Happy Birthday! These So Kates are soooo sexy!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Customs and my Neptune piggy 100 have arrived. Woohoo.
> The skin on the Neptune is amazing!!!
> View attachment 2293893
> View attachment 2293894
> 
> View attachment 2293895
> View attachment 2293896
> View attachment 2293897
> View attachment 2293898
> View attachment 2293899
> View attachment 2293900
> View attachment 2293901
> View attachment 2293902


Hey! Cute shoes! Can you please tell me how to order customs???


----------



## giggles00

HRM said:


> Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297333
> View attachment 2297334
> View attachment 2297335
> View attachment 2297336



Just GORGEOUS..such an awesome shoe with your beautiful/sensational legs!

Are they "nude" color, or is it a new tan color?  What size are they?

How do they fit?  They will stretch out quickly, that's my exprience.

I have several Pigalle 120s (2 black patents, brown suede, magenta, blue leopard, brown leopard), they are such an uplifting shoe, the look and feel is an unbelievable high!  You'll LOVE'em, probably get more.  Black patent is a must get, universal use (night or day).  That's why I have TWO, 1 is getting pretty worn..

Please tell us about  your matchig outfits.  Stilly has INSPIRED me greatly, with her playful outfits (short skirts).  I'm about to resurrect my old ways, and rock my foxy outfits!

Thanks for your inspiring pics, you're such a Princess (royal legs/shoes)

Rock on girl!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Thanks @martinaa!


----------



## HRM

Thank you ladies!! love your CLs as well - I wish I could have them all ))



giggles00 said:


> Just GORGEOUS..such an awesome shoe with your beautiful/sensational legs!
> 
> Are they "nude" color, or is it a new tan color?  What size are they?
> 
> How do they fit?  They will stretch out quickly, that's my exprience.
> 
> I have several Pigalle 120s (2 black patents, brown suede, magenta, blue leopard, brown leopard), they are such an uplifting shoe, the look and feel is an unbelievable high!  You'll LOVE'em, probably get more.  Black patent is a must get, universal use (night or day).  That's why I have TWO, 1 is getting pretty worn..
> 
> Please tell us about  your matchig outfits.  Stilly has INSPIRED me greatly, with her playful outfits (short skirts).  I'm about to resurrect my old ways, and rock my foxy outfits!
> 
> Thanks for your inspiring pics, you're such a Princess (royal legs/shoes)
> 
> Rock on girl!



Thank you so much for the compliments!! Yes I really feel like a royalty wearing those shoes  I guess they are just nude - too light for the tan. also surprisingly they are so comfortable (and I was afraid that I won't be able to walk in them even - having read all the reviews). I went one size down (which is 38) from my normal CL 39 and they fit just right. When I wear them with stockings it feels that they don't need to stretch, but without them it's a little bit stiff in the toe box, but I like my looks with the hosiery better.  I will post my looks with the piggies later on as well as my other CL looks 
aaand, of course now I want more pigalles - they are just like some legal drug lol. May I have a look at your collection? should be amazing!


----------



## giggles00

HRM said:


> Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297333
> View attachment 2297334
> View attachment 2297335
> View attachment 2297336



Your legs are simply AWESOME, are you wearing pantyhose?  I still prefer ultra-sheer pantyhose (Leggs Brown Sugar is my fave, followed by Hanes Absolutely Ultra Sheer), I know the hose-less look is hot, due to Hollywood celebrity fad.  My fave Pantyhose at Macy's (Charter Club) DISCONTINUED the line few yrs ago..bummer.

Can you give me tips on your leg-care?  Waxing, shaving, etc.  What moisturizer do you use?  I do a lot of outdoor stuff (cycling, hiking), my legs get scratched up with cuts, bruises, etc.  I need pantyhose to "cover it up"


----------



## giggles00

HRM said:


> Thank you ladies!! love your CLs as well - I wish I could have them all ))
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the compliments!! Yes I really feel like a royalty wearing those shoes  I guess they are just nude - too light for the tan. also surprisingly they are so comfortable (and I was afraid that I won't be able to walk in them even - having read all the reviews). I went one size down (which is 38) from my normal CL 39 and they fit just right. When I wear them with stockings it feels that they don't need to stretch, but without them it's a little bit stiff in the toe box, but I like my looks with the hosiery better.  I will post my looks with the piggies later on as well as my other CL looks
> aaand, of course now I want more pigalles - they are just like some legal drug lol. May I have a look at your collection? should be amazing!



I will upload pics later..

BTW, Pigalle 120 came in various colors, patterns, textures.  See Stilly's pic of her collection.  Blue, lace texture (incl pink), red, fuchsia (the real names escape me), salmon, black jazz (shiny leather), funky patterns (names escape me)

I need nude patent myself!  I almost score a nude patent Love Me 120 (on sale), but missed it!

Also, the Lova 120 & Love Me 120 (my new fave!) are similar style.  There was a Halte (ankle strap), Batignolle (nearly identical to Pigalle 120, old style curved heel).

I'm sure you'll upgrade your collection with above, feel free to ask me any more questions (PM).

Keep an eye on Ebay, for your size.  That's where I got my brown suede, magenta (only $250..brand new!), blue leopard ($300..barely used), brown leopard ($250..slightly used)


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous additions!


----------



## HRM

giggles00 said:


> Your legs are simply AWESOME, are you wearing pantyhose?  I still prefer ultra-sheer pantyhose (Leggs Brown Sugar is my fave, followed by Hanes Absolutely Ultra Sheer), I know the hose-less look is hot, due to Hollywood celebrity fad.  My fave Pantyhose at Macy's (Charter Club) DISCONTINUED the line few yrs ago..bummer.
> 
> Can you give me tips on your leg-care?  Waxing, shaving, etc.  What moisturizer do you use?  I do a lot of outdoor stuff (cycling, hiking), my legs get scratched up with cuts, bruises, etc.  I need pantyhose to "cover it up"


no, these pics are taken on bare leg. I normally go to a waxing spa - the last one was very good (I am never happy with waxing masters, so change them frequently), and I don't go to a gym very often - simply don't have much time. As for the care - some regular scrubs twice a week + Bodyshop butters (almond and mango my faves). And I think that pantyhose make the legs look more sophisticated - don't care about Hollywood trend-setting.   Yes I saw the Stilly collection - it's amazing!! 
Actually, I had to sent the first pair of Pigalle 120 in nude back to the boutique, as there was some white scratch on the outside (on the brand new shoe!!!) and they sent me another pair, so I  am not sure I can buy anything on Ebay without fear it's not flawless.. but it's just me.


----------



## jcwabbit




----------



## stilly

mrsjcfk said:


> Another bday gift to myself! Glitter So Kates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297526
> View attachment 2297529
> View attachment 2297535
> 
> 
> I think I find them easier to walk in than the piggies and i love the longer/pointier toe! I definitely like this silhouette better than the piggies! Still luv piggies tho!


 
These are so pretty on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## stilly

HRM said:


> Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297333
> View attachment 2297334
> View attachment 2297335
> View attachment 2297336


 
Those piggies look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> I've been MIA as of late as I've become addicted to Instagram.  Here are my latest acquisition: Pigalle multi spiked 120. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2296148


 
These look gorgy on you *wanna*!!!
Welcome back!!!


----------



## Christchrist

jcwabbit said:


>



Love your swag man


----------



## 4purse

This is not the best picture and I will post some mod shots but I'm excited to share my new Jimmynetta Boots. They are so much cuter in person and the tassels are soft as butter and have so much playful movement. I know they're not the typical CL type booties but I tried the slimmer heel and this one just works better for my style. 

As many of you have said CL sizing can be all over the place. I wear a 6 and ordered 36 which is a little snug but also have a 36.5 coming to see which fits better.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice booties!


----------



## beagly911

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2295126
> View attachment 2295127
> 
> 
> Just posted these on a bday reveal thread. Gift from my DH! He's the best!


Love the color and the spikes...your DH is definitely a keeper!!!


----------



## beagly911

telesbrize said:


> Just received everything from a eBay shopping spree!
> 
> Fifi Strass - Got these for a STEAL! Over the moon.
> Ballet Flats (unknown style name) - Another extreme steal & future Strass project
> Rolling Spikes - Got these a little while ago, but hasn't posted yet and just got them back from the cobbler (Vibrams & new heels).
> 
> One more pair on the way (Love flats), but I'm not sure they will fit.
> 
> View attachment 2295282
> View attachment 2295288
> View attachment 2295290


Great haul of CLs!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> I've been MIA as of late as I've become addicted to Instagram.  Here are my latest acquisition: Pigalle multi spiked 120. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2296148


Gorgeous wanna!! I'm debating on the flats!


----------



## beagly911

telesbrize said:


> Thanks!  I should probably be officially on ban now, I may have had another 4-pair spree recently .
> 
> Now that I have officially lost count, it's probably time for a collection thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Lt Amethist AB for the lavender flats. It could be a really fun & surprising pair.
> 
> Love flats also arrived! They are a half size too big, nothing heel grips can't fix. Unexpected damage on the back, but I'm going to keep them anyway. I got a great deal on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296689


Soooo cute!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Got the Thanx 100mm in stone from CL Japan. It's got a longer toe box than the piggy 100.  It's a nice nude.  Looks grey in the pics though. Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296852
> View attachment 2296853
> 
> Shockingly it's the same size as my piggy 120. I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 and 38.5 120. This is 38.5


Great find CC!!  Love the bow!!


----------



## beagly911

HRM said:


> Here is mine long awaited for pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297333
> View attachment 2297334
> View attachment 2297335
> View attachment 2297336


Such a great colorway and they look awesome on you!!!


----------



## beagly911

sophe said:


> Got these babies last week...I love 120 more than 100,but 100 is easier to go to work though...
> Pigalle 100 Rose Matador / Rose Antique Glitter / Corbeau Flat all TTS


WOW great CL's, love the color of the piggies!!


----------



## beagly911

mrsjcfk said:


> Another bday gift to myself! Glitter So Kates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297526
> View attachment 2297529
> View attachment 2297535
> 
> 
> I think I find them easier to walk in than the piggies and i love the longer/pointier toe! I definitely like this silhouette better than the piggies! Still luv piggies tho!


Oh so pretty!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

4purse said:


> This is not the best picture and I will post some mod shots but I'm excited to share my new Jimmynetta Boots. They are so much cuter in person and the tassels are soft as butter and have so much playful movement. I know they're not the typical CL type booties but I tried the slimmer heel and this one just works better for my style.
> 
> As many of you have said CL sizing can be all over the place. I wear a 6 and ordered 36 which is a little snug but also have a 36.5 coming to see which fits better.


So fun and great for the coming season!!!  Congrats!


----------



## HRM

Christchrist said:


> Congrats. How do they feel?


thanks! I've been following your posts too - you have some really gorgeous CLs!
my piggies feel amazingly comfortable, would never imagine


----------



## HRM

stilly said:


> Those piggies look amazing on you!!!


thank you! and I love your collection of piggies, you have an impeccable taste!


----------



## HRM

beagly911 said:


> Such a great colorway and they look awesome on you!!!


thank you so much!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

My very first pair of CLs!!!!


----------



## telesbrize

ZulemaZulema said:


> My very first pair of CLs!!!!



Beautiful! I have more than I can count and still swoon for these. Excellent first purchase!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

telesbrize said:


> Beautiful! I have more than I can count and still swoon for these. Excellent first purchase!



Thanks!
I feel an obsession beginning!


----------



## Christchrist

4purse said:


> This is not the best picture and I will post some mod shots but I'm excited to share my new Jimmynetta Boots. They are so much cuter in person and the tassels are soft as butter and have so much playful movement. I know they're not the typical CL type booties but I tried the slimmer heel and this one just works better for my style.
> 
> As many of you have said CL sizing can be all over the place. I wear a 6 and ordered 36 which is a little snug but also have a 36.5 coming to see which fits better.



Cute boots


----------



## Christchrist

ZulemaZulema said:


> My very first pair of CLs!!!!



Yeah you're screwed. That's an awesome pair. Having a piggy 120 on your foot is like having a constant organism.  They look 1/2 too big. You have slippage?


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Christchrist said:


> Yeah you're screwed. That's an awesome pair. Having a piggy 120 on your foot is like having a constant organism.  They look 1/2 too big. You have slippage?



Yup they're AMAZING!...No slippage right now I just hope they don't stretch out TOO much...


----------



## mrsjcfk

ZulemaZulema said:


> My very first pair of CLs!!!!



Great choice!


----------



## mrsjcfk

stilly said:


> These are so pretty on you!!!
> Love them!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## rockcandymelts

ZulemaZulema said:


> My very first pair of CLs!!!!



Welcome to the addiction  Kiss your disposable income goodbye haha. beautiful first pair!


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:


> Yeah you're screwed. That's an awesome pair. Having a piggy 120 on your foot is like having a constant organism.  They look 1/2 too big. You have slippage?



I hate you Siri!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Thanks girls!! I've been looking at the posts and all of you have amazing collections!! Can't wait for my next purchase


----------



## platesndates

My latest pair bought during the sale. My 7th pair & finally had a reason to wear them. Vegas XS w/ the boyfriend... Oh I'm just having a friendly molesting session in public. No big deal. ha ha

Watersnake Rouge Biancas


----------



## Christchrist

platesndates said:


> My latest pair bought during the sale. My 7th pair & finally had a reason to wear them. Vegas XS w/ the boyfriend... Oh I'm just having a friendly molesting session in public. No big deal. ha ha
> 
> Watersnake Rouge Biancas



Girl !!!! Your body is BANGIN!


----------



## Christchrist

ZulemaZulema said:


> Thanks girls!! I've been looking at the posts and all of you have amazing collections!! Can't wait for my next purchase



It's an addiction. I don't regret it ha


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jcwabbit said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

platesndates said:


> My latest pair bought during the sale. My 7th pair & finally had a reason to wear them. Vegas XS w/ the boyfriend... Oh I'm just having a friendly molesting session in public. No big deal. ha ha
> 
> Watersnake Rouge Biancas



LOving the look!! Hot!


----------



## BattyBugs

ZulemaZulema said:


> My very first pair of CLs!!!!


 
Congratulations and welcome to the addiction.



platesndates said:


> My latest pair bought during the sale. My 7th pair & finally had a reason to wear them. Vegas XS w/ the boyfriend... Oh I'm just having a friendly molesting session in public. No big deal. ha ha
> 
> Watersnake Rouge Biancas


 
I love the color of these. Congrats!


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi mavens
I'm looking to add my 9th pair to my collection (2 Rolandos patent red and aubergine, 1 Banane watersnake, 1 NP black satin, 2 Lady Peep black patent and mini glitter sapphire, 1 Milady grey flannel, 1 Pigalle 120 black patent) and I'm watching 3 pairs on ebay. Not sure which I should buy right now so I'm turning to you for advice.
I attach pics of the 3 for illustration (taken from google).
Greissimo 140 mm in gingham black white (love the fun, playfulness of the material and color)
Decollete 868 100 mm in black satin (love the classic pump in a luxe fabric for evening, but it is more for evenings)
Madame Butterfly 150 in navy satin (just love the style, height and color; classic too and more subdued than my lady peep mini glitter sapphire).
Please help!!!!!
Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## platesndates

Christchrist said:


> Girl !!!! Your body is BANGIN!


haha thank you! I think all the gym-ing has been paying off. 




Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOving the look!! Hot!





BattyBugs said:


> I love the color of these. Congrats!



Thank you both! 

Does anyone know how long before the watersnake starts to dry out and peel? Do I have to take them to my cobbler to have them sealed? (My first pair of snakeskin in cls)


----------



## stilly

ZulemaZulema said:


> My very first pair of CLs!!!!


 
So beautiful!!!
Love the pic!!!


----------



## megt10

platesndates said:


> My latest pair bought during the sale. My 7th pair & finally had a reason to wear them. Vegas XS w/ the boyfriend... Oh I'm just having a friendly molesting session in public. No big deal. ha ha
> 
> Watersnake Rouge Biancas



You are stunning and I love the shoes with the dress.


----------



## beagly911

ZulemaZulema said:


> My very first pair of CLs!!!!


Lovely first CL...a classic!!  Congrats!!  Welcome to the obsession!!!


----------



## beagly911

platesndates said:


> My latest pair bought during the sale. My 7th pair & finally had a reason to wear them. Vegas XS w/ the boyfriend... Oh I'm just having a friendly molesting session in public. No big deal. ha ha
> 
> Watersnake Rouge Biancas


Gorgeous, what a great CL!!  Congrats on the addition!!


----------



## beagly911

Loubspassion said:


> Hi mavens
> I'm looking to add my 9th pair to my collection (2 Rolandos patent red and aubergine, 1 Banane watersnake, 1 NP black satin, 2 Lady Peep black patent and mini glitter sapphire, 1 Milady grey flannel, 1 Pigalle 120 black patent) and I'm watching 3 pairs on ebay. Not sure which I should buy right now so I'm turning to you for advice.
> I attach pics of the 3 for illustration (taken from google).
> Greissimo 140 mm in gingham black white (love the fun, playfulness of the material and color)
> Decollete 868 100 mm in black satin (love the classic pump in a luxe fabric for evening, but it is more for evenings)
> Madame Butterfly 150 in navy satin (just love the style, height and color; classic too and more subdued than my lady peep mini glitter sapphire).
> Please help!!!!!
> Thanks a lot in advance!!


Great additions, congrats!!  Love the gingham!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Yeah you're screwed. That's an awesome pair. Having a piggy 120 on your foot is like having a constant organism.  They look 1/2 too big. You have slippage?







platesndates said:


> My latest pair bought during the sale. My 7th pair & finally had a reason to wear them. Vegas XS w/ the boyfriend... Oh I'm just having a friendly molesting session in public. No big deal. ha ha
> 
> Watersnake Rouge Biancas





Foot candy AND man candy?? Jelly!


----------



## splashinstella

NEW!


----------



## maryelle

splashinstella said:


> NEW!



love these boots! congrats!


----------



## splashinstella

maryelle said:


> love these boots! congrats!



Thanks! Can't wait to wear them


----------



## rdgldy

burgundy suede arielle clou, from ebay France!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love all the new booties!


----------



## beagly911

splashinstella said:


> NEW!


Great boots!!


----------



## sophe

Christchrist said:


> Great haul sophe. They look lovely on you





beagly911 said:


> WOW great CL's, love the color of the piggies!!


Thank you guys for letting me share and Thanks for you like it  xx



megt10 said:


> Nice haul. Love the Rose Matador and it looks like it matches the color of your Birkin.


hmm,it seems same color but when they together they still in different shade..
but the Rose Matador is so beautiful IRL though!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsjcfk said:


> Another bday gift to myself! Glitter So Kates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297526
> View attachment 2297529
> View attachment 2297535
> 
> 
> I think I find them easier to walk in than the piggies and i love the longer/pointier toe! I definitely like this silhouette better than the piggies! Still luv piggies tho!



Those are gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

splashinstella said:


> NEW!



Love the boots!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Meet my new friend, Bianca! Now, to figure out how to walk in them.... (My first pair of Loubi)


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> Meet my new friend, Bianca! Now, to figure out how to walk in them.... (My first pair of Loubi)



Bianca is a great first pair. They are forgiving compared to the rest. Ha. Welcome to the addiction


----------



## rhondaroni0

Christchrist said:


> Bianca is a great first pair. They are forgiving compared to the rest. Ha. Welcome to the addiction


Forgiving? Wow! I guess you have to be a super-human to wear these shoes! I guess my feet being wide and having ultra-high arches isn't help me, either! I'm trying around my house but it isn't going so well. Their beauty is worth it!


Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> Forgiving? Wow! I guess you have to be a super-human to wear these shoes! I guess my feet being wide and having ultra-high arches isn't help me, either! I'm trying around my house but it isn't going so well. Their beauty is worth it!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!



You'll get it. Just keep swimming just keep swimming


----------



## platesndates

megt10 said:


> You are stunning and I love the shoes with the dress.





beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous, what a great CL!!  Congrats on the addition!!





shoeaddictklw said:


> Foot candy AND man candy?? Jelly!



Thank you ladies! He's one tall man candy.. haha I showed him the post and he started blushing LOL



rdgldy said:


> burgundy suede arielle clou, from ebay France!


I'm loving the boots. Congrats! I've yet to find my size in a pair that I want. Lucky you!


----------



## beagly911

rhondaroni0 said:


> Meet my new friend, Bianca! Now, to figure out how to walk in them.... (My first pair of Loubi)


Gorgeous first CL...Good luck with walking in them!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Kind of embarrassing walking up and down my hallway like an airplane. haha! I am determined to walk in these shoes, darnit!!! I'm such a newbie, I watched high-heel walking videos on Youtube.


----------



## rockcandymelts

rhondaroni0 said:


> Kind of embarrassing walking up and down my hallway like an airplane. haha! I am determined to walk in these shoes, darnit!!! I'm such a newbie, I watched high-heel walking videos on Youtube.



Haha,  practice makes perfect. Its worth it! 

Sorry for the general shout out,  but i love all the new additions!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rhondaroni0 said:


> Meet my new friend, Bianca! Now, to figure out how to walk in them.... (My first pair of Loubi)



BIancas are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Frivole88

my simple pumps. i noticed they don't have elastics in the back. is it normal?


----------



## Christchrist

kristinlorraine said:


> my simple pumps. bought them from the christianlouboutin.com website. i noticed they don't have elastics in the back. is it normal?
> 
> View attachment 2303618



Purdy. I didn't have elastic on the back of my simple pumps.


----------



## martinaa

mrsjcfk said:


> Another bday gift to myself! Glitter So Kates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297526
> View attachment 2297529
> View attachment 2297535
> 
> 
> I think I find them easier to walk in than the piggies and i love the longer/pointier toe! I definitely like this silhouette better than the piggies! Still luv piggies tho!



How is the color in real life? From your pictures they look most silver.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for your reply. i also read on other threads about some newer CLs didn't have elastics on the back.


Christchrist said:


> Purdy. I didn't have elastic on the back of my simple pumps.


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the Bianca spikes!

Simple pumps are forever classic. Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Megt10, Stilly & Beagly! Beagly, the flats are super cute! You should get them! 

Love the new additions everyone!


----------



## chris.y

My new piggies in 100 (got them
Before but had to exchange sizes)!


----------



## rhondaroni0

I waited a whole day to buy my second pair. What took me so long? These feel MUCH better than Bianca. MUCH better. My right foot is bigger than my left. Does anyone know if cobblers can put something in the heel box to make sure I don't slip out of the left shoe? Or would it be better for me to go down a half size and have them stretched? I have wide feet.


----------



## Christchrist

chris.y said:


> My new piggies in 100 (got them
> Before but had to exchange sizes)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2303858
> View attachment 2303863


Lovely shoe 



rhondaroni0 said:


> I waited a whole day to buy my second pair. What took me so long? These feel MUCH better than Bianca. MUCH better. My right foot is bigger than my left. Does anyone know if cobblers can put something in the heel box to make sure I don't slip out of the left shoe? Or would it be better for me to go down a half size and have them stretched? I have wide feet.



Gel pad under the ball of your foot


----------



## rhondaroni0

Christchrist said:


> Lovely shoe
> 
> 
> 
> Gel pad under the ball of your foot


Thanks!


----------



## stilly

rhondaroni0 said:


> I waited a whole day to buy my second pair. What took me so long? These feel MUCH better than Bianca. MUCH better. My right foot is bigger than my left. Does anyone know if cobblers can put something in the heel box to make sure I don't slip out of the left shoe? Or would it be better for me to go down a half size and have them stretched? I have wide feet.


 
These look great on you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## beagly911

rhondaroni0 said:


> I waited a whole day to buy my second pair. What took me so long? These feel MUCH better than Bianca. MUCH better. My right foot is bigger than my left. Does anyone know if cobblers can put something in the heel box to make sure I don't slip out of the left shoe? Or would it be better for me to go down a half size and have them stretched? I have wide feet.


Gorgeous, and I agree with CC gel pads in the foot bed and maybe some heel grips, congrats!!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

martinaa said:


> How is the color in real life? From your pictures they look most silver.



They pretty much are silver but i think it's sometimes reflects a different shade in the light? Or maybe there are flecs of colored glitter on there as well? For all intents and purposes they are silver. Lol


----------



## martinaa

mrsjcfk said:


> They pretty much are silver but i think it's sometimes reflects a different shade in the light? Or maybe there are flecs of colored glitter on there as well? For all intents and purposes they are silver. Lol



Thank you. I ordered on EU-website yesterda, because they look sooo fabulous on you! I hope they fit.


----------



## rhondaroni0

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous, and I agree with CC gel pads in the foot bed and maybe some heel grips, congrats!!!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## babycinnamon

megt10 said:


> I haven't bought a lot of CL lately found a couple pair that I just had to have. The Col Zippy came from the Gilt sale recently. They were a final sale so I was worried but they fit perfectly, the leather is soft and they are comfortable and easy to walk in. The second pair came from the Saks sale. I sent back all the other 140's that I ordered since I found them hard to walk in and uncomfortable. These are comfortable, easy to walk in and have a wider than normal toebox for CL shoes. The last pair I just had to have when I saw them on presale. I ordered a 39 since my normal 38.5 was already sold out. They came yesterday. They are gorgeous and the 39 was the right size in these for me. I would suggest going up a 1/2 to a whole size in these booties. The leather is also very stiff , the toebox and shoe on the whole runs narrow in my opinion and will need to be broken in to be comfortable. I was on the fence about keeping them. They are easy to walk in though with the platform and I think ultimately will mold to my foot so I decided since I just love the look of them to start breaking them in as soon as my blisters from other new shoes heel.



Hey megt10, I hardly write in the CL threads but I am super interested in the LAMU boots! I saw that you got them and was wondering if you got yours from Saks. I noticed on other websites they offer the Lamu boot in 120mm but on Saks it says it is 100mm. Is yours 100mm? I think I'd prefer 100mm over 120mm and would order from Saks if they are indeed 100mm. Also, about the sizing..I'm not really sure what my size would be for these as I read reviews (and like you said) they are narrow. If I'm usually a 5.5 U.S./36 in Chanel/Givenchy flats, what size would you recommend? I don't have any other CLs for sizing reference. Thanks!  

ps i know it's still summer but have you worn them at all? how are they breaking in? do you think they'll be comfy / easy to walk in the long term? Thanks!!


----------



## megt10

babycinnamon said:


> Hey megt10, I hardly write in the CL threads but I am super interested in the LAMU boots! I saw that you got them and was wondering if you got yours from Saks. I noticed on other websites they offer the Lamu boot in 120mm but on Saks it says it is 100mm. Is yours 100mm? I think I'd prefer 100mm over 120mm and would order from Saks if they are indeed 100mm. Also, about the sizing..I'm not really sure what my size would be for these as I read reviews (and like you said) they are narrow. If I'm usually a 5.5 U.S./36 in Chanel/Givenchy flats, what size would you recommend? I don't have any other CLs for sizing reference. Thanks!
> 
> ps i know it's still summer but have you worn them at all? how are they breaking in? do you think they'll be comfy / easy to walk in the long term? Thanks!!



I did get the boots from Saks, but they are 120's. I haven't worn them yet because it has been too warm for boots. I think they will break in nicely and be very easy to walk in. I am usually a 38.5 in almost all shoes, and I took these in a 39 and they fit almost a little tight, probably because of the width. I would recommend going up a 1/2 size if you have a normal width foot to a whole size if you have a wide foot. So a 36.5 or a even a 37 if you are going to wear socks. I hope that helps.


----------



## Lexia1157

My first


----------



## LV&Evie

My new to me silver Very Prives!  I think these are my 6th pair of CLs...a lovely addition to my collection!


----------



## MaryJoe84

rhondaroni0 said:


> I waited a whole day to buy my second pair. What took me so long? These feel MUCH better than Bianca. MUCH better. My right foot is bigger than my left. Does anyone know if cobblers can put something in the heel box to make sure I don't slip out of the left shoe? Or would it be better for me to go down a half size and have them stretched? I have wide feet.


Congrats, they're gorgeous!!!
I have the same, love them


----------



## MaryJoe84

Lexia1157 said:


> My first
> 
> View attachment 2305763


Classy!!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

LV&Evie said:


> My new to me silver Very Prives!  I think these are my 6th pair of CLs...a lovely addition to my collection!


very pretty!!!


----------



## DezinrDiva

gfairenoughh said:


>


Love these, tried them on - needed a half size smaller.  
I am having serious shoe envy! :greengrin:


----------



## ZulemaZulema

My new Batignolles 100mm. I'm in love!!


----------



## rockcandymelts

ZulemaZulema said:


> My new Batignolles 100mm. I'm in love!!



So pretty!  I love the color!


----------



## beagly911

LV&Evie said:


> My new to me silver Very Prives!  I think these are my 6th pair of CLs...a lovely addition to my collection!


Great addition!!  Congrats, I love VP's!!!


----------



## beagly911

ZulemaZulema said:


> My new Batignolles 100mm. I'm in love!!


Gorgeous, what a great color!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ZulemaZulema said:


> My new Batignolles 100mm. I'm in love!!



COngrats! THe color is gorgeous!


----------



## LV&Evie

beagly911 said:


> Great addition!!  Congrats, I love VP's!!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! THe color is gorgeous!



Thanks ladies! The color is even better in person!


----------



## BattyBugs

ZulemaZulema said:


> My new Batignolles 100mm. I'm in love!!


Love the color!


----------



## Tran.Nguyen

Hello ladies  this is my first pair of CL and I guess I'm addicted to the red soles.

Bianca 120mm ~~


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on a beautiful and practical shoe.


----------



## Christchrist

Tran.Nguyen said:


> Hello ladies  this is my first pair of CL and I guess I'm addicted to the red soles.
> 
> Bianca 120mm ~~



They look lovely


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Tran.Nguyen said:


> Hello ladies  this is my first pair of CL and I guess I'm addicted to the red soles.
> 
> Bianca 120mm ~~



Congrats Tran Nguyen  dep qua


----------



## anniethecat

Tran.Nguyen said:


> Hello ladies  this is my first pair of CL and I guess I'm addicted to the red soles.
> 
> Bianca 120mm ~~



My fave!


----------



## beagly911

Tran.Nguyen said:


> Hello ladies  this is my first pair of CL and I guess I'm addicted to the red soles.
> 
> Bianca 120mm ~~


Congrats on a wonderful wearable classic!!


----------



## Tran.Nguyen

christchrist said:


> they look lovely





shoesshoeshoes said:


> congrats tran nguyen  Dep qua





anniethecat said:


> my fave!





beagly911 said:


> congrats on a wonderful wearable classic!!



thanks a lot you guys :d:d


----------



## Lillymarie03

Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.




Cute! The seasoned CL lovers will say welcome to the addiction and they're right!!! I bought my second pair the day after my first and now I'm CL crazy. I used to be Valentino faithful but CLs are so much cuter.


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.



That's a really nice pair!


----------



## maryelle

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.



congrats on your first pair! can't wait to see the next one


----------



## Christchrist

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.



I'm impressed. The volpi is my nemesis. So hard to walk in


----------



## BattyBugs

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.


Gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.


Fabulous first pair....the addiction is a slippery slope, welcome!!  I can't wait to see the second pair...lol!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.


They look stunning on you, congrats!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tran.Nguyen said:


> Hello ladies  this is my first pair of CL and I guess I'm addicted to the red soles.
> 
> Bianca 120mm ~~



Congrats to your very first pair! They are lovely!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.



The volpis ate hot on you!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.



Congrats, enjoy, so what is your next pair going to be?


----------



## platesndates

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.



Those are so hot! I have to agree with cc though. I can't walk in them for the life of me either. I'm glad you can tackle that challenge! and Congrats!


----------



## MoniLadyDior

ZulemaZulema said:


> My new Batignolles 100mm. I'm in love!!



Amazing color


----------



## stilly

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.


 
These look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

LV&Evie said:


> My new to me silver Very Prives!  I think these are my 6th pair of CLs...a lovely addition to my collection!


 
What a fabulous picture!!!
Your shoes and legs look amazing!!!


----------



## Nolia

Contributing to the thread!! More pics in my collection thread but here are my newest additions! Supra Fifra in Black Nappa.


----------



## brittany729

Nolia said:


> Contributing to the thread!! More pics in my collection thread but here are my newest additions! Supra Fifra in Black Nappa.


Again.... FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello Ladies, showing you my new Pigalle 120


----------



## Nolia

brittany729 said:


> Again.... FABULOUS!!!



Thank you!



Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies, showing you my new Pigalle 120



Lovely classics! And I can't get past those sparkly, rippling abs!!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies, showing you my new Pigalle 120



They look really FAB!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> Contributing to the thread!! More pics in my collection thread but here are my newest additions! Supra Fifra in Black Nappa.


 


Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies, showing you my new Pigalle 120


 
congrats, ladies.


----------



## rockcandymelts

Congrats everyone on the new additions! Sorry for the general shout out... The new version of the app hates me!


----------



## hhl4vr

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.


 

Hi Lillymarie,

Very sexy shoes and legs.


----------



## Chloehollywood

Nolia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely classics! And I can't get past those sparkly, rippling abs!!





Awww Thank you but I don't have abs at all lol but I guess the ligtening and the pose made it looks like it  I won't complain


----------



## Lillymarie03

rhondaroni0 said:


> Cute! The seasoned CL lovers will say welcome to the addiction and they're right!!! I bought my second pair the day after my first and now I'm CL crazy. I used to be Valentino faithful but CLs are so much cuter.



Lol!  I was tempted.


----------



## Lillymarie03

9distelle said:


> They look stunning on you, congrats!!



Thanks!


----------



## Lillymarie03

Christchrist said:


> I'm impressed. The volpi is my nemesis. So hard to walk in



They r hard to walk in. I'm practicing!  Lol, I will rock them!


----------



## Lillymarie03

yorktoncso said:


> Hi Lillymarie,
> 
> Very sexy shoes and legs.



Thanks!


----------



## Lillymarie03

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The volpis ate hot on you!!



Thanks! I &#9829; them! I think they r so sexy!


----------



## Lillymarie03

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies, showing you my new Pigalle 120



&#9829; !!!  I'm thinking the pigalle Will be my next pair.


----------



## Lillymarie03

Kayapo97 said:


> Congrats, enjoy, so what is your next pair going to be?



Pigalle, I think.


----------



## hhl4vr

Lillymarie03 said:


> Thanks!


 
Your welcome and look forward to seeing your next pair.


----------



## hhl4vr

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Got my So Kate 120 Python Deco.  Surprisingly very comfy with no heel slippage and easy to walk compared to Pigalle 120s!  Highly recommend them girls!!!


 
I know it's been said before but those are really hot


----------



## mrsjcfk

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.



Shoe twins! Very niiiiice!


----------



## Lillymarie03

platesndates said:


> Those are so hot! I have to agree with cc though. I can't walk in them for the life of me either. I'm glad you can tackle that challenge! and Congrats!



I'm learning to walk in them! Lol


----------



## Lillymarie03

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you!!!



Thanks!


----------



## platesndates

My recent reward to myself for selling my spare car  So Kates are going to be so hard to walk in.. calve work out for sure. I put in foot petals and it helps a lot.


----------



## hhl4vr

LV&Evie said:


> My new to me silver Very Prives!  I think these are my 6th pair of CLs...a lovely addition to my collection!


 
I love these, very very sexy look.


----------



## rdgldy

platesndates said:


> My recent reward to myself for selling my spare car  So Kates are going to be so hard to walk in.. calve work out for sure. I put in foot petals and it helps a lot.




Such a pretty picture!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

platesndates said:


> My recent reward to myself for selling my spare car  So Kates are going to be so hard to walk in.. calve work out for sure. I put in foot petals and it helps a lot.



Great pictures, lovely shoes, any mod shots?


----------



## wannaprada

Lillymarie03 said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first pair of CL, on a mission for my next pair.


Congrats and welcome to the addiction!



Nolia said:


> Contributing to the thread!! More pics in my collection thread but here are my newest additions! Supra Fifra in Black Nappa.


Those look great on you, congrats!



Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies, showing you my new Pigalle 120


Shoe twins! Love the Pigalle 120, congrats!



ZulemaZulema said:


> My new Batignolles 100mm. I'm in love!!


That color looks great on you!



Lexia1157 said:


> My first
> 
> View attachment 2305763


Congrats on your first pair!



LV&Evie said:


> My new to me silver Very Prives!  I think these are my 6th pair of CLs...a lovely addition to my collection!


Nice!


----------



## wannaprada

splashinstella said:


> NEW!


Hot!



rdgldy said:


> burgundy suede arielle clou, from ebay France!


Very nice, congrats!



rhondaroni0 said:


> Meet my new friend, Bianca! Now, to figure out how to walk in them.... (My first pair of Loubi)


Bianca is one of my favorite styles! Congrats!



kristinlorraine said:


> my simple pumps. i noticed they don't have elastics in the back. is it normal?
> 
> View attachment 2303618


Simple is a great shoe, congrats! And yes, that's normal. 



chris.y said:


> My new piggies in 100 (got them
> Before but had to exchange sizes)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2303858
> View attachment 2303863


Congrats!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

platesndates said:


> My recent reward to myself for selling my spare car  So Kates are going to be so hard to walk in.. calve work out for sure. I put in foot petals and it helps a lot.



Love that color! I can't wait to get mine


----------



## wannaprada

Tran.Nguyen said:


> Hello ladies  this is my first pair of CL and I guess I'm addicted to the red soles.
> 
> Bianca 120mm ~~


Great first choice! 



platesndates said:


> My latest pair bought during the sale. My 7th pair & finally had a reason to wear them. Vegas XS w/ the boyfriend... Oh I'm just having a friendly molesting session in public. No big deal. ha ha
> 
> Watersnake Rouge Biancas


Love them!


----------



## wannaprada

platesndates said:


> My recent reward to myself for selling my spare car  So Kates are going to be so hard to walk in.. calve work out for sure. I put in foot petals and it helps a lot.



Beautiful!


----------



## wannaprada

Miss Benin



Daf in grege.

Couple of pairs I got this week. Love them both!


----------



## wannaprada

Don't think I ever posted these. Received these a few weeks ago. Rampoldi I think they're called. One of my 2nd cut sale buys.


----------



## lulu1314

My pink Loubies&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

lulu1314 said:


> My pink Loubies&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> View attachment 2313622



Wow what a unique pair!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies, showing you my new Pigalle 120



Ultra sexy!!! COngrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

platesndates said:


> My recent reward to myself for selling my spare car  So Kates are going to be so hard to walk in.. calve work out for sure. I put in foot petals and it helps a lot.



They are very pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2313466
> 
> Miss Benin
> 
> View attachment 2313467
> 
> Daf in grege.
> 
> Couple of pairs I got this week. Love them both!



Super hot!!! Love the new pairs!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lulu1314 said:


> My pink Loubies&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> View attachment 2313622



Hot color! I didn't know he made them in magenta.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

platesndates said:


> My recent reward to myself for selling my spare car  So Kates are going to be so hard to walk in.. calve work out for sure. I put in foot petals and it helps a lot.



These are GORGEOUS! I wish I would've known about this color before I purchased the Grenadine Glitter....congrats!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2313466
> 
> Miss Benin
> 
> View attachment 2313467
> 
> Daf in grege.
> 
> Couple of pairs I got this week. Love them both!



Love it love it love it! You make pairs that I usually don't like look soooooo good, you wear both pairs well!  And those legs ). .


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super hot!!! Love the new pairs!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Love it love it love it! You make pairs that I usually don't like look soooooo good, you wear both pairs well! And those legs ). .


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2313466
> 
> Miss Benin
> 
> View attachment 2313467
> 
> Daf in grege.
> 
> Couple of pairs I got this week. Love them both!



Nice haul wanna


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Don't think I ever posted these. Received these a few weeks ago. Rampoldi I think they're called. One of my 2nd cut sale buys.
> 
> View attachment 2313471


What a pretty color 



lulu1314 said:


> My pink Loubies&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> View attachment 2313622


Love that pink!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks CC!


----------



## gfairenoughh

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2313466
> 
> Miss Benin
> 
> View attachment 2313467
> 
> Daf in grege.
> 
> Couple of pairs I got this week. Love them both!





wannaprada said:


> Don't think I ever posted these. Received these a few weeks ago. Rampoldi I think they're called. One of my 2nd cut sale buys.
> 
> View attachment 2313471



Looking faaaab! I love the Miss Benin on you!


----------



## maryelle

lulu1314 said:


> My pink Loubies&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> View attachment 2313622



these look like such a fun pair of sneakers!


----------



## wannaprada

gfairenoughh said:


> Looking faaaab! I love the Miss Benin on you!



Thanks G! Wore them today and absolutely loved them! They feel great on the feet, not heavy at all!


----------



## BattyBugs

Please forgive my general congratulations. I have been trying to post individual comments for days, but tPF site doesn't like my iPad lately.


----------



## telesbrize

lulu1314 said:


> My pink Loubies&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> View attachment 2313622



Love these, they are super cool!


----------



## beagly911

platesndates said:


> My recent reward to myself for selling my spare car  So Kates are going to be so hard to walk in.. calve work out for sure. I put in foot petals and it helps a lot.


Beautiful addition and a work out for sure!!!!



wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2313466
> 
> Miss Benin
> 
> View attachment 2313467
> 
> Daf in grege.
> 
> Couple of pairs I got this week. Love them both!





wannaprada said:


> Don't think I ever posted these. Received these a few weeks ago. Rampoldi I think they're called. One of my 2nd cut sale buys.
> 
> View attachment 2313471


Oh, wanna, they are gorgeous!!



lulu1314 said:


> My pink Loubies&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> View attachment 2313622


What an awesome color!!!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryJoe84

My new loves 
New Simple 120 patent in black and rouge imperial


----------



## Christchrist

MaryJoe84 said:


> My new loves
> New Simple 120 patent in black and rouge imperial



That's a great everyday shoe. Congrats


----------



## princ3zz

@maryjoe84 - gorgeous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

MaryJoe84 said:


> My new loves
> New Simple 120 patent in black and rouge imperial


Two gorgeous pair!


----------



## beagly911

MaryJoe84 said:


> My new loves
> New Simple 120 patent in black and rouge imperial


Oh how I love the New Simple!!!  Congrats on both they are incredible!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MaryJoe84 said:


> My new loves
> New Simple 120 patent in black and rouge imperial


I love the new additions! Gorgeous!


----------



## Maddy luv

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies, showing you my new Pigalle 120



fabulouuus


----------



## Maddy luv

wannaprada said:


> Don't think I ever posted these. Received these a few weeks ago. Rampoldi I think they're called. One of my 2nd cut sale buys.
> 
> View attachment 2313471



those shoes


----------



## MaryJoe84

Christchrist said:


> That's a great everyday shoe. Congrats





princ3zz said:


> @maryjoe84 - gorgeous!!





BattyBugs said:


> Two gorgeous pair!





beagly911 said:


> Oh how I love the New Simple!!!  Congrats on both they are incredible!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the new additions! Gorgeous!



Thank you very much, ladies!!! :urock:


----------



## nillacobain

MaryJoe84 said:


> My new loves
> New Simple 120 patent in black and rouge imperial



My fave style - love them in rouge imperial!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Love all the new Loubies!!! 
So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346


Congrats!!! They're beautiful
and the matching Chanel WOC is tdf!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346



1 word. Gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346


 

Love the color, Dezy.


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful addition and a work out for sure!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wanna, they are gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> What an awesome color!!!  Congrats!



Thanks Beagly!




Maddy luv said:


> those shoes



Thank you Maddy!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346



Those are so cute!!


----------



## wannaprada

MaryJoe84 said:


> My new loves
> New Simple 120 patent in black and rouge imperial



Love the New Simple shoe! Congrats on both beautiful pairs!


----------



## rockcandymelts

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346



Love these! Congrats!


----------



## Dzelinay

lulu1314 said:


> My pink Loubies&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> View attachment 2313622


Aaah where did you got them?? I am searching in europe so long without any chance to get ones(


----------



## lulu1314

Dzelinay said:


> Aaah where did you got them?? I am searching in europe so long without any chance to get ones(



Hi! I got them from Bergdorf Goodman in NY. Hope you will find one soon! Them are very cute!&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## maryelle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346



the absolute perfect pairings!  congrats on your new piggy spike flats!


----------



## SheWhoDares

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346


 
They're cute! The color is amazing.


----------



## MoniLadyDior

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346



love it , Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346


Gorgeous dezy!!  The color is TDF!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346



Very nice!!! I love the chanel. Such a bacutiful piece!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

rockcandymelts said:


> Love these! Congrats!


 


maryelle said:


> the absolute perfect pairings!  congrats on your new piggy spike flats!


 


SheWhoDares said:


> They're cute! The color is amazing.


 


MoniLadyDior said:


> love it , Congrats!


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous dezy!!  The color is TDF!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice!!! I love the chanel. Such a bacutiful piece!


 
thank you all so much!!!!


----------



## JadeVetti

Finally went for it.  My So Kate in kid leather (38.5):


----------



## beagly911

JadeVetti said:


> Finally went for it.  My So Kate in kid leather (38.5):


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Redsoleshines

JadeVetti said:


> Finally went for it.  My So Kate in kid leather (38.5):



Good ones!


----------



## Redsoleshines

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love all the new Loubies!!!
> So excited to share my grenadine Pigalle spike flats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317345
> View attachment 2317346



I love these! In this color!!!!


----------



## Redsoleshines

lulu1314 said:


> My pink Loubies&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;
> View attachment 2313622



need these! Many congrats!


----------



## rockcandymelts

JadeVetti said:


> Finally went for it.  My So Kate in kid leather (38.5):



I would probably hurt myself trying to walk in those haha,  but they're so pretty! Beautiful addition!


----------



## beagly911

My $99 bay deal, Black patent peanut


----------



## rockcandymelts

beagly911 said:


> My $99 bay deal, Black patent peanut



You always find the best deals! Pretty AND wearable on a more casual basis--nice find!


----------



## BattyBugs

JadeVetti said:


> Finally went for it.  My So Kate in kid leather (38.5):


 
Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> My $99 bay deal, Black patent peanut


 
I love Peanuts (have 2 pair)! Congratulations on a great deal.


----------



## beagly911

rockcandymelts said:


> You always find the best deals! Pretty AND wearable on a more casual basis--nice find!


Thanks...I'm actually going to be able to wear them to work, which I can't with a lot of my CL's....being on your feet for 8 hours is not conducive to most CL's!!!! 



BattyBugs said:


> I love Peanuts (have 2 pair)! Congratulations on a great deal.


Thank you BattyBugs...they are a half size too big but with a little padding not only will they be the perfect size but incredibly comfy!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

beagly911 said:


> My $99 bay deal, Black patent peanut



You always find the BEST deals!


----------



## nillacobain

beagly911 said:


> My $99 bay deal, Black patent peanut



Great deal! (looks like Miminette though with exposed wedge?).


----------



## LV&Evie

beagly911 said:


> My $99 bay deal, Black patent peanut



Cute!


----------



## DebbiNC

JadeVetti said:


> Finally went for it.  My So Kate in kid leather (38.5):



Truly a work of art in black kid leather! Lovely! Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Aplblsm

New to me from the Bay. I have long toes so that is the only thing that might make me return these (lots of mixed opinions here about toe overhang that make me self conscious...)


----------



## LV&Evie

Aplblsm said:


> New to me from the Bay. I have long toes so that is the only thing that might make me return these (lots of mixed opinions here about toe overhang that make me self conscious...)
> 
> View attachment 2319475
> 
> View attachment 2319476
> 
> View attachment 2319477



Those look great on you!!  I would totally keep them, I think they actually show off your feet very nicely!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Aplblsm said:


> New to me from the Bay. I have long toes so that is the only thing that might make me return these (lots of mixed opinions here about toe overhang that make me self conscious...)
> 
> View attachment 2319475
> 
> View attachment 2319476
> 
> View attachment 2319477


I have long toes as well, so I totally understand your concern about toe overhang! However...I think these look amazing on you!! I'd keep!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Glitter 
Same size as Pigalle 120


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Aplblsm said:


> New to me from the Bay. I have long toes so that is the only thing that might make me return these (lots of mixed opinions here about toe overhang that make me self conscious...)
> 
> View attachment 2319475
> 
> View attachment 2319476
> 
> View attachment 2319477



I think they look fine!!! Congrats on a great shoe!


----------



## DebbiNC

Aplblsm said:


> New to me from the Bay. I have long toes so that is the only thing that might make me return these (lots of mixed opinions here about toe overhang that make me self conscious...)



I'll join you as a member of the "long toe" club! I think they look great on you...so I'd keep 'em!


----------



## DebbiNC

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Glitter
> Same size as Pigalle 120




Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Aplblsm

LV&Evie said:


> Those look great on you!! I would totally keep them, I think they actually show off your feet very nicely!


 


gigilovesshoes said:


> I have long toes as well, so I totally understand your concern about toe overhang! However...I think these look amazing on you!! I'd keep!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> I think they look fine!!! Congrats on a great shoe!


 
Thanks, LV, Gigi, and Mrs. MFH! I do like them a whole lot.  The critic in me never came out until I read some threads here about open toe shoes.  Then my toes were all I saw when I looked down.  Not much I can do about long toes (surely can't cut them off!), but I CAN enjoy the shoes that I like and try to wear them well!


----------



## Aplblsm

DebbiNC said:


> I'll join you as a member of the "long toe" club! I think they look great on you...so I'd keep 'em!


 
Thanks so much DebbiNC!


----------



## Aplblsm

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Glitter
> Same size as Pigalle 120


 
Lovely shoes!  If only I could wear a 120!  I'm liking the So Kate more and more.  I tried on the Pigalle 120 at the CL boutique and was afraid to take a step!  LOL


----------



## maryelle

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Glitter
> Same size as Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2319654


----------



## beagly911

shoeaddictklw said:


> You always find the BEST deals!


Thanks shoeaddictklw!  I just snagged another pair today for $69!!



nillacobain said:


> Great deal! (looks like Miminette though with exposed wedge?).


Thanks nillacobain, the pair you authenticated yesterday are going to be on their way also!  Thanks for the id, I wasn't sure and the seller had no idea.



LV&Evie said:


> Cute!


Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

Aplblsm said:


> New to me from the Bay. I have long toes so that is the only thing that might make me return these (lots of mixed opinions here about toe overhang that make me self conscious...)
> 
> View attachment 2319475
> 
> View attachment 2319476
> 
> View attachment 2319477


Love these!  I say keep!


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Glitter
> Same size as Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2319654


----------



## LV&Evie

beagly911 said:


> Thanks shoeaddictklw!  I just snagged another pair today for $69!!



Ooh??  What did you get?


----------



## beagly911

LV&Evie said:


> Ooh??  What did you get?


It's an older style with a short kitten heel that I can wear when I work at Ann Taylor:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...BgunG8Ank8vKlK%2BUmUU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rhondaroni0

beagly911 said:


> It's an older style with a short kitten heel that I can wear when I work at Ann Taylor:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...BgunG8Ank8vKlK%2BUmUU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


so cute!


----------



## LV&Evie

beagly911 said:


> It's an older style with a short kitten heel that I can wear when I work at Ann Taylor:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...BgunG8Ank8vKlK%2BUmUU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Ooh, those are super cute!!  I love the tassels on them!


----------



## beagly911

rhondaroni0 said:


> so cute!





LV&Evie said:


> Ooh, those are super cute!!  I love the tassels on them!


Thanks ladies...they are so cute and going to be all day wearable!! And LV&Evie...I adore the tassels!!!


----------



## Aplblsm

beagly911 said:


> Love these!  I say keep!



Thanks, Beagly.  I'd been eyeing these for a while and got them for a bargain.  Now I'm going to try to find even greater deals like you!


----------



## chris.y

JadeVetti said:


> Finally went for it.  My So Kate in kid leather (38.5):



Love them!! I want a pair! Can never find my size


----------



## rhondaroni0

Meet my new friend, Lillian!! I have been searching for her for a long time!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> It's an older style with a short kitten heel that I can wear when I work at Ann Taylor:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...BgunG8Ank8vKlK%2BUmUU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Great work pair!!


----------



## hhl4vr

rhondaroni0 said:


> Meet my new friend, Lillian!! I have been searching for her for a long time!


 
Great search, well worth the wait.  I really love the look of those.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Just bought them today!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Glitter
> Same size as Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2319654
> 
> View attachment 2319476
> 
> View attachment 2319477


These are awesome!! I'm not sure what toe over-hang your talking about, but they look great!!! 



beagly911 said:


> Thanks shoeaddictklw!  I just snagged another pair today for $69!!


That's a crazy steal! 



rhondaroni0 said:


> Meet my new friend, Lillian!! I have been searching for her for a long time!


What a beautiful new friend!



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2321570
> 
> Just bought them today!!!


Congrats! Beautiful staple.



JadeVetti said:


> Finally went for it.  My So Kate in kid leather (38.5):


LOVE and TWINS!!!


----------



## beagly911

rhondaroni0 said:


> Meet my new friend, Lillian!! I have been searching for her for a long time!


They are gorgeous, congrats on finally hunting them down!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> Great work pair!!


Thank you needloub!  I can't wait to get them!


----------



## beagly911

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2321570
> 
> Just bought them today!!!


Congrats, they are lovely!


----------



## rhondaroni0

beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous, congrats on finally hunting them down!


Now the hunt is on for Nitoinimoi. I don't see many of those come up pretty much anywhere, unless you're a size 5 shoe. It's the thrill of the hunt!


----------



## jeninvan

I'm technically in a ban but it didn't last long 5 new pairs later...however technically this new loubs doesn't really count since I was on a wait list for them...super excited to share although I should have done down to 36.5..I have the spike version in 37 but these fit a tad bit bigger...may I introduce my UHG...miss piggy 120 in nude


----------



## jeninvan

I guess it would help if I posted a pic


----------



## beagly911

rhondaroni0 said:


> Now the hunt is on for Nitoinimoi. I don't see many of those come up pretty much anywhere, unless you're a size 5 shoe. It's the thrill of the hunt!


I love the thrill of the hunt!!


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> I guess it would help if I posted a pic


----------



## 8seventeen19

rhondaroni0 said:


> Now the hunt is on for Nitoinimoi. I don't see many of those come up pretty much anywhere, unless you're a size 5 shoe. It's the thrill of the hunt!





beagly911 said:


> I love the thrill of the hunt!!



I completely concur!!! I finally knocked a pair off my HG list the other day and I've been waiting for that one for wow, at least 3 years. Never give up. They will pop up when you least expect it!


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> Meet my new friend, Lillian!! I have been searching for her for a long time!



Lovely congrats


----------



## maryelle

rhondaroni0 said:


> Meet my new friend, Lillian!! I have been searching for her for a long time!



these are hot! glad you were able to find them


----------



## jeninvan

beagly911 said:


> Congrats on a great classic!!



Thanks beagly . Although I already know this pair is going to need padding as I'm already starting to feel a little gap at the back


----------



## LV&Evie

My new-to-me Blue Karey Very Prives!  Bought via ebay for $125!!


----------



## Aplblsm

LV&Evie said:


> My new-to-me Blue Karey Very Prives!  Bought via ebay for $125!!



Sweet!!!  Great find and they look awesome on you!


----------



## rhondaroni0

I would love to see some DIY. Is there a thread for that?


----------



## LV&Evie

rhondaroni0 said:


> I would love to see some DIY. Is there a thread for that?




Yes...
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-499.html

I live there.


----------



## BattyBugs

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2321570
> 
> Just bought them today!!!


Very nice!


----------



## BattyBugs

LV&Evie said:


> My new-to-me Blue Karey Very Prives!  Bought via ebay for $125!!


Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

jeninvan said:


> I guess it would help if I posted a pic


----------



## LV&Evie

Aplblsm said:


> Sweet!!!  Great find and they look awesome on you!



Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

LV&Evie said:


> My new-to-me Blue Karey Very Prives!  Bought via ebay for $125!!


Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## rhondaroni0

.


----------



## rhondaroni0

I just know I'm about to be in heaven. Thanks!!!!



LV&Evie said:


> Yes...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-499.html
> 
> I live there.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JadeVetti said:


> Finally went for it.  My So Kate in kid leather (38.5):



They are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LV&Evie said:


> Those look great on you!!  I would totally keep them, I think they actually show off your feet very nicely!



I agree. They do compliment the toes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Glitter
> Same size as Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2319654


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> I guess it would help if I posted a pic


----------



## wannaprada

Aplblsm said:


> New to me from the Bay. I have long toes so that is the only thing that might make me return these (lots of mixed opinions here about toe overhang that make me self conscious...)
> 
> View attachment 2319475
> 
> View attachment 2319476
> 
> View attachment 2319477



I have the same problem which can be so annoying sometime! These, however, look great on you!




Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Glitter
> Same size as Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2319654


----------



## wannaprada

jeninvan said:


> I guess it would help if I posted a pic


----------



## wannaprada

LV&Evie said:


> My new-to-me Blue Karey Very Prives!  Bought via ebay for $125!!



What an awesome eBay find, congrats!


----------



## ptekilburn

instagram.com/p/caAwkZsW-R/


My first ever pair! Neofilo 120mm Black Patent!
Love love love them to death!


----------



## Christchrist

LV&Evie said:


> My new-to-me Blue Karey Very Prives!  Bought via ebay for $125!!



Great deal!


----------



## rockcandymelts

LV&Evie said:


> My new-to-me Blue Karey Very Prives!  Bought via ebay for $125!!



Great find! They're beautiful! Clearly,  I need to work on my eBay skills between you and beagly haha.


----------



## flyygal

LV&Evie said:


> My new-to-me Blue Karey Very Prives!  Bought via ebay for $125!!



Wow! Great find.


----------



## BagBragger

Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.

Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!


----------



## Aplblsm

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2325467
> 
> 
> Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.
> 
> Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!



Hey lady!  These are sweet!  I wonder why you like those colors?   Next up, I have to find some silver ones, which is what I'll be in February!!!! Yippee!


----------



## BagBragger

Aplblsm said:


> Hey lady!  These are sweet!  I wonder why you like those colors?   Next up, I have to find some silver ones, which is what I'll be in February!!!! Yippee!



Hiiiiiiii!  How are you?  Silver??? OMG!  That's fab-YOU-lous! &#128154;&#128151;&#128154;.  Hmmm, what have I seen that silver and super cute?  I'll be on the look out for sure!


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2325467
> 
> 
> Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.
> 
> Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!


Oh the color is TDF!!!  Congrats on a great classic and a stunning color!!!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> Oh the color is TDF!!!  Congrats on a great classic and a stunning color!!!



(With a big grin) Thank you kindly Beagly!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2325467
> 
> 
> Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.
> 
> Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!



Congratulations!!! Any modeling pics?


----------



## LV&Evie

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2325467
> 
> 
> Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.
> 
> Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!



Great color!!  Would love a mod shot...hint hint


----------



## Aplblsm

BagBragger said:


> Hiiiiiiii! How are you? Silver??? OMG! That's fab-YOU-lous! &#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56474;. Hmmm, what have I seen that silver and super cute? I'll be on the look out for sure!


 

I'm doing great!  Yes, silver!   Would love to do the So Kate in the glitter silver but there is no way I'd be able to walk in those suckers!  Maybe I'll look for a Pigalle or a J-Choo.  Let me know if you see something.  Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2325467
> 
> 
> Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.
> 
> Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!



It's about time ! You have wanted them forever!


----------



## tahitilove

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2325467
> 
> 
> Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.
> 
> Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!



OMG these are so gorgeous!! Love the contrast between the green and red!


----------



## BagBragger

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Congratulations!!! Any modeling pics?






LV&Evie said:


> Great color!!  Would love a mod shot...hint hint



Coming soon to a PF near you!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> It's about time ! You have wanted them forever!



I knnnnoooow!!! I didn't want to take the chance that I'd miss them, so I took the plunge and treated myself to a month's early birthday gift!  Any ole' excuse will work right?  And how many gems have I passed up only to regret it later?


----------



## BagBragger

tahitilove said:


> OMG these are so gorgeous!! Love the contrast between the green and red!



Thank you so much!  They are dreamy!  And they may remind many of Christmas but I'll be wearing as much as I can and especially that most wonderful time of the year...I may play holiday much in the office after lunch today, lol!
Thanks again!


----------



## BagBragger

Aplblsm said:


> I'm doing great!  Yes, silver!   Would love to do the So Kate in the glitter silver but there is no way I'd be able to walk in those suckers!  Maybe I'll look for a Pigalle or a J-Choo.  Let me know if you see something.  Thanks!



I definitely will!  I saw a gray suede Bianca that's a light heather like gray/grey and to my eye they have the appearance of Silver (since they are suede...can't really have a metallic look with suede).


----------



## ouija board

BagBragger said:


> Thank you so much!  They are dreamy!  And they may remind many of Christmas but I'll be wearing as much as I can and especially that most wonderful time of the year...I may play holiday much in the office after lunch today, lol!
> Thanks again!



I love your new Ron Ron in Billiard! I just got the Flo in this color, and the green is so rich and pretty. I'll definitely be wearing mine for the holidays. All black with this pop of festive green


----------



## rhondaroni0

here are some silver just listed in 38
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...84289?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item232f663b01


----------



## Aplblsm

rhondaroni0 said:


> here are some silver just listed in 38
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...84289?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item232f663b01


 
They aren't my size; I need a 39.   Thanks for the link though.


----------



## Aplblsm

BagBragger said:


> I definitely will! I saw a gray suede Bianca that's a light heather like gray/grey and to my eye they have the appearance of Silver (since they are suede...can't really have a metallic look with suede).


 
I'll see if I can find them.  Will still look for a pink that I like, if I can't find the right silver.  But if I EVER find a pair of Pigaresille's (that I can afford  ), that would eliminate all of the above!!!  LOL


----------



## FreshLilies

My $100 eBay deal! Ready for fall!


----------



## LV&Evie

FreshLilies said:


> My $100 eBay deal! Ready for fall!



 They look great!  Love them!


----------



## FreshLilies

LV&Evie said:


> They look great!  Love them!



Thanks hun!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hey Prive owners: I just bought some used Prives and the toe box sticker? is coming off. Do your prives have stickers? I thought the toe box was leather?


----------



## BagBragger

ouija board said:


> I love your new Ron Ron in Billiard! I just got the Flo in this color, and the green is so rich and pretty. I'll definitely be wearing mine for the holidays. All black with this pop of festive green



I knnnnooowwwww! I just got a cute knee length black dress that quarter sleeve with faux leather pockets (from Marshalls).  I need new black tights (not just for newness but because the ones I have have seen better days).  I think our green would be pretty with all brown or chocolate.  I'm trying to envision the color with tan or camel as well...may need emerald accessories to pull that off.  I hope I find a cardigan and patent belt in this color green...that would make paring with most neutrals very chic.  I have a silk sleeveless dress that's mostly emerald with a lime, gray/grey, and black design so I'd imagine all gray/grey would work too.

Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## BagBragger

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hey Prive owners: I just bought some used Prives and the toe box sticker? is coming off. Do your prives have stickers? I thought the toe box was leather?



I try not to ever give info or advice because I am a novice...but here goes.

I have that shoe.  The part that I think you are speaking of is the inner sole.  Mine are not peeling, but I've seen others in/on others shoes that peel.  I personally think its from wear.  But please wait for others to provide more insight and recommendations.


----------



## rhondaroni0

BagBragger said:


> I try not to ever give info or advice because I am a novice...but here goes.
> 
> I have that shoe.  The part that I think you are speaking of is the inner sole.  Mine are not peeling, but I've seen others in/on others shoes that peel.  I personally think its from wear.  But please wait for others to provide more insight and recommendations.


The one I see on Saks.com, etc is red red leather. This is more of a maroon patent sticker?


----------



## LV&Evie

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hey Prive owners: I just bought some used Prives and the toe box sticker? is coming off. Do your prives have stickers? I thought the toe box was leather?



That is the insole peeling up.  You can take it to a cobbler and have it fixed.


----------



## beagly911

FreshLilies said:


> My $100 eBay deal! Ready for fall!


Congrats!!! I was watching those!! they are a great steal!!!


----------



## LV&Evie

rhondaroni0 said:


> The one I see on Saks.com, etc is red red leather. This is more of a maroon patent sticker?



Can you provide a better photo?  I think I know what you are talkng about now, but not sure.  On all of my prives the toe box is one complete piece of leather....maybe the original owner had oart of it replaced?


----------



## ouija board

BagBragger said:


> I knnnnooowwwww! I just got a cute knee length black dress that quarter sleeve with faux leather pockets (from Marshalls).  I need new black tights (not just for newness but because the ones I have have seen better days).  I think our green would be pretty with all brown or chocolate.  I'm trying to envision the color with tan or camel as well...may need emerald accessories to pull that off.  I hope I find a cardigan and patent belt in this color green...that would make paring with most neutrals very chic.  I have a silk sleeveless dress that's mostly emerald with a lime, gray/grey, and black design so I'd imagine all gray/grey would work too.
> 
> Can you tell I'm excited?



I can see it with all of the above! Good idea about the patent green belt. And even with purples or blues for a sort of bright color blocking effect. But I am generally lacking in good fashion judgement when it comes to clothing, so don't take my advice! I stick with safe blacks, greys, and other neutrals for clothes and leave it to the shoes to make people go WOW


----------



## FreshLilies

I'm in absolute love. Seriously. In love....










Snagged these off eBay for $300

My little collection so far!


----------



## FreshLilies

beagly911 said:


> Congrats!!! I was watching those!! they are a great steal!!!



Ahhh thank you! Bidding was rather intense!


----------



## LV&Evie

FreshLilies said:


> I'm in absolute love. Seriously. In love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged these off eBay for $300
> 
> My little collection so far!



OMG!!  Those are to die for stunning!!


----------



## FreshLilies

LV&Evie said:


> OMG!!  Those are to die for stunning!!



Thanks hun!!! I am a handbag girl but these shoes are switching me to a shoe girl


----------



## Christchrist

FreshLilies said:


> I'm in absolute love. Seriously. In love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged these off eBay for $300
> 
> My little collection so far!



What a great deal. They are pretty


----------



## jeninvan

BattyBugs said:


> What a beautiful nude. Congrats!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! Classics are my fav!





wannaprada said:


> Shoe twins! Congrats on such a great classic!


 Thanks ladies so much . I absolutely love them and surprisingly quite comfy to walk in compared to my pigalle spike


----------



## maryelle

FreshLilies said:


> I'm in absolute love. Seriously. In love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged these off eBay for $300
> 
> My little collection so far!



those are hot! love exotics! and what a steal


----------



## rhondaroni0

LV&Evie said:


> Can you provide a better photo?  I think I know what you are talkng about now, but not sure.  On all of my prives the toe box is one complete piece of leather....maybe the original owner had oart of it replaced?


I returned them. They were listed as "in nearly perfect condition." ugh. So now I am looking at Saks or NM and find so many variations. 
one has 4" with 3/4" platform and 
one has 4& 3/4" with 3/4" platform and
one has 4& 3/4" with 1" platform. 

what in the world would make any of them more desirable? the one with the larger platform???
I don't wear heels everyday. Which one is better?


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'm not usually one for sneakers, but I could not resist these!! 

Louis Junior in leopard


----------



## sammix3

FreshLilies said:


> I'm in absolute love. Seriously. In love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged these off eBay for $300
> 
> My little collection so far!



WOW these are amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

FreshLilies said:


> I'm in absolute love. Seriously. In love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged these off eBay for $300
> 
> My little collection so far!



Congrats! What a deal!


----------



## sammix3

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2325467
> 
> 
> Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.
> 
> Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!



What a lovely color!  And the Ron Rons are super comfy.  I loooove the Vendome and would love the fuchsia patent too.  Well I want them in every color


----------



## 8seventeen19

I didn't really want to do a reveal thread, so here are the shoes I received today, not including the Louis Jr's below. I did not do modeling pictures as they take forever (especially with 6 pairs) but if you would like to see anything, just let me know! 

Gratuitous box shot 





All in a row!! 





So Kates (Antiq, Deco, kid leather) REALLY bummed about the lack of brightness in the Deco python. It's very, very dull and quite perplexing as I saw the matching purse over the weekend and it was BRIGHT and beautiful! I am undecided on keeping the two python pairs. 





Rolling Spikes in Iris--- ahhhhmazing. 





Vendôme in one of my favorite colors of all time, Jaune d' Naples!!! I thought I'd hate this style as Hyper Prive is just not my style, but the Banane toe and vamp won me over. It's a seriously sexy shoe. 





My very, very lovely SA included this LE notebook!


----------



## rhondaroni0

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't really want to do a reveal thread, so here are the shoes I received today, not including the Louis Jr's below. I did not do modeling pictures as they take forever (especially with 6 pairs) but if you would like to see anything, just let me know!
> 
> Gratuitous box shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in a row!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kates (Antiq, Deco, kid leather) REALLY bummed about the lack of brightness in the Deco python. It's very, very dull and quite perplexing as I saw the matching purse over the weekend and it was BRIGHT and beautiful! I am undecided on keeping the two python pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Spikes in Iris--- ahhhhmazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vendôme in one of my favorite colors of all time, Jaune d' Naples!!! I thought I'd hate this style as Hyper Prive is just not my style, but the Banane toe and vamp won me over. It's a seriously sexy shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very, very lovely SA included this LE notebook!


speechless.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I got these yesterday and wore them today. They gave me horrible blisters on the back of my ankles, but nothing a half heel grip wouldn't fix. I missed out on these at Saks and found them NIB on ebay. I'm sure these aren't everyone's cup of tea, but I just love their uniqueness/quirkiness. 

Corbeau!


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't really want to do a reveal thread, so here are the shoes I received today, not including the Louis Jr's below. I did not do modeling pictures as they take forever (especially with 6 pairs) but if you would like to see anything, just let me know!
> 
> Gratuitous box shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in a row!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kates (Antiq, Deco, kid leather) REALLY bummed about the lack of brightness in the Deco python. It's very, very dull and quite perplexing as I saw the matching purse over the weekend and it was BRIGHT and beautiful! I am undecided on keeping the two python pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Spikes in Iris--- ahhhhmazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vendôme in one of my favorite colors of all time, Jaune d' Naples!!! I thought I'd hate this style as Hyper Prive is just not my style, but the Banane toe and vamp won me over. It's a seriously sexy shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very, very lovely SA included this LE notebook!


 
Congrats! The So Kate´s are great!


----------



## daintyfeet

Hi everyone, I'm a CL-***-forum newbie and this is my first posting of photos. Hope they turn out correctly...

Sharing my first purchase about 2 weeks ago - Pigalle 85 in nude patent. Thought I should start with a shorter model first before progressing to 100 and 120mm. The boutique didn't carry my size for 100mm anyway...




Then, I pounced on a pair of No. Prive in silver Glitter Mini the next day. I missed out on those when they arrived at the boutique in June this year, but was lucky enough to be able to buy them from the Christian Louboutin website!






Just got my third pair last week! Couldn't help myself when I saw that it was available in my size! Also from the CL online website, here's my Vendome in black kid with patent red toe.






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## FreshLilies

maryelle said:


> those are hot! love exotics! and what a steal





Christchrist said:


> What a great deal. They are pretty





sammix3 said:


> WOW these are amazing!  Congrats!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! What a deal!



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## FreshLilies

daintyfeet said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a CL-***-forum newbie and this is my first posting of photos. Hope they turn out correctly...
> 
> Sharing my first purchase about 2 weeks ago - Pigalle 85 in nude patent. Thought I should start with a shorter model first before progressing to 100 and 120mm. The boutique didn't carry my size for 100mm anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2328782
> 
> 
> Then, I pounced on a pair of No. Prive in silver Glitter Mini the next day. I missed out on those when they arrived at the boutique in June this year, but was lucky enough to be able to buy them from the Christian Louboutin website!
> 
> View attachment 2328790
> 
> View attachment 2328791
> 
> 
> Just got my third pair last week! Couldn't help myself when I saw that it was available in my size! Also from the CL online website, here's my Vendome in black kid with patent red toe.
> 
> View attachment 2328788
> 
> View attachment 2328789
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats!!! All fabulous pairs. Your 85mm's look amazing and super comfortable.


----------



## FreshLilies

Cire 140. eBay find, as usual


----------



## maryelle

daintyfeet said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a CL-***-forum newbie and this is my first posting of photos. Hope they turn out correctly...
> 
> Sharing my first purchase about 2 weeks ago - Pigalle 85 in nude patent. Thought I should start with a shorter model first before progressing to 100 and 120mm. The boutique didn't carry my size for 100mm anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2328782
> 
> 
> Then, I pounced on a pair of No. Prive in silver Glitter Mini the next day. I missed out on those when they arrived at the boutique in June this year, but was lucky enough to be able to buy them from the Christian Louboutin website!
> 
> View attachment 2328790
> 
> View attachment 2328791
> 
> 
> Just got my third pair last week! Couldn't help myself when I saw that it was available in my size! Also from the CL online website, here's my Vendome in black kid with patent red toe.
> 
> View attachment 2328788
> 
> View attachment 2328789
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



lovely purchases! welcome to tpf


----------



## maryelle

FreshLilies said:


> Cire 140. eBay find, as usual



these look great with jeans


----------



## maryelle

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't really want to do a reveal thread, so here are the shoes I received today, not including the Louis Jr's below. I did not do modeling pictures as they take forever (especially with 6 pairs) but if you would like to see anything, just let me know!
> 
> Gratuitous box shot
> http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad254/wilkersonkrystal/PicsArt_1378860475678_zps42d48c9f.jpg
> 
> All in a row!!
> http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad254/wilkersonkrystal/20130910_191925_zpseeebadda.jpg
> 
> So Kates (Antiq, Deco, kid leather) REALLY bummed about the lack of brightness in the Deco python. It's very, very dull and quite perplexing as I saw the matching purse over the weekend and it was BRIGHT and beautiful! I am undecided on keeping the two python pairs.
> http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad254/wilkersonkrystal/PicsArt_1378860333052_zps2d5ee6e7.jpg
> 
> Rolling Spikes in Iris--- ahhhhmazing.
> http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad254/wilkersonkrystal/PicsArt_1378860434296_zps489d46da.jpg
> 
> Vendôme in one of my favorite colors of all time, Jaune d' Naples!!! I thought I'd hate this style as Hyper Prive is just not my style, but the Banane toe and vamp won me over. It's a seriously sexy shoe.
> http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad254/wilkersonkrystal/PicsArt_1378860387275_zps557388cf.jpg
> 
> My very, very lovely SA included this LE notebook!
> http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/...e-b21c-4dcd-8807-be47b01855dc_zps84f5f434.jpg



omg......  dying from all your purchases! awesome haul. congrats!


----------



## Greta_V

My first ever pair of Pigalles! 
I managed to catch them on the official website the day they got my size! Yay!
The sizing with these is pretty weird though... they are just fine in the toe box (could actually even go half size up), but lenght-wise they are quite big, could probably go a whole size down (half size - for sure)... good thing at least they have those little heel elastics to help them stay put. 
Also I was very surprised with their weight - they are SO light! In comparison to my other loubs - almost weightless! And I am a little afraid to walk in them, cuz they look and feel so fragile!.. -s 




Anyways I am in love with them! Especially that this is Officially the First pair of Shoes, that my husband has nothing against :giggles:


P.S. Am I the only one here who has thought about... eh... surgically removing the little toes to make the foot narrower..?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't really want to do a reveal thread, so here are the shoes I received today, not including the Louis Jr's below. I did not do modeling pictures as they take forever (especially with 6 pairs) but if you would like to see anything, just let me know!
> 
> Gratuitous box shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in a row!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kates (Antiq, Deco, kid leather) REALLY bummed about the lack of brightness in the Deco python. It's very, very dull and quite perplexing as I saw the matching purse over the weekend and it was BRIGHT and beautiful! I am undecided on keeping the two python pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Spikes in Iris--- ahhhhmazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vendôme in one of my favorite colors of all time, Jaune d' Naples!!! I thought I'd hate this style as Hyper Prive is just not my style, but the Banane toe and vamp won me over. It's a seriously sexy shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very, very lovely SA included this LE notebook!



Very nice! Congrats, I know what you mean about the So Kate Python, I saw it in person and was glad I didn't get it however that deco python is stunning! Just can't get past that $1325 price tag....


----------



## daintyfeet

FreshLilies said:


> Congrats!!! All fabulous pairs. Your 85mm's look amazing and super comfortable.


Thank you so much, Freshlilies!  Actually, if I may be completely honest, the most comfy would be the No. Prive, closely followed by the Vendome. The Pigalle crushed and killed my toes for the past 2 weeks during my break in period.  Whereas, I didnt even need to break in the other 2 pairs! My UGHs would be Pigalle or So Kate 120, and Lady Peeps Spikes. But methinks I can't ever walk properly to even make it out of my house in those sky scraper heels! LOL! :lolots:


----------



## daintyfeet

FreshLilies said:


> I'm in absolute love. Seriously. In love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged these off eBay for $300
> 
> My little collection so far!


These are absolutely stunning!! I LOVE them too!! Congrats!!


----------



## daintyfeet

FreshLilies said:


> Cire 140. eBay find, as usual


And these are beautiful!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Greta_V said:


> My first ever pair of Pigalles!
> I managed to catch them on the official website the day they got my size! Yay!
> The sizing with these is pretty weird though... they are just fine in the toe box (could actually even go half size up), but lenght-wise they are quite big, could probably go a whole size down (half size - for sure)... good thing at least they have those little heel elastics to help them stay put.
> Also I was very surprised with their weight - they are SO light! In comparison to my other loubs - almost weightless! And I am a little afraid to walk in them, cuz they look and feel so fragile!.. -s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I am in love with them! Especially that this is Officially the First pair of Shoes, that my husband has nothing against :giggles:
> 
> 
> P.S. Am I the only one here who has thought about... eh... surgically removing the little toes to make the foot narrower..?


MY UHG!!! SIMPLY STUNNING!!!! Congrats! So happy for u and marvel at your (including everyone else) ability to walk in that killer pitch!


----------



## daintyfeet

FreshLilies said:


> Thanks hun!!! I am a handbag girl but these shoes are switching me to a shoe girl



 me too! I'm a handbag kinda girl too. Never thought I'd be so smitten by these red soles!  DH looked up, blinked and turned pale when I told him I fell in love. His expression was priceless when I showed him a pic of the Pigalle 120. :giggles:


----------



## daintyfeet

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2325467
> 
> 
> Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.
> 
> Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!


Hi there! These are gorgeous!! I love green too! One of my favourite colours!! I am imagining they would look absolutely breathtaking with some DIY strass! But I think my sartorial sense is rather lacking. Wouldn't know what outfits to wear these lovely shoes with. Your ideas sound great!!


----------



## daintyfeet

maryelle said:


> lovely purchases! welcome to tpf


Thank you so much, Maryelle! TPF an awesome place! I have learned so much from all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## rockcandymelts

FreshLilies said:


> Cire 140. eBay find, as usual



Oh,  I love these! Congrats!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rockcandymelts said:


> oh,  i love these! Congrats!


love!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't really want to do a reveal thread, so here are the shoes I received today, not including the Louis Jr's below. I did not do modeling pictures as they take forever (especially with 6 pairs) but if you would like to see anything, just let me know!
> 
> Gratuitous box shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in a row!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kates (Antiq, Deco, kid leather) REALLY bummed about the lack of brightness in the Deco python. It's very, very dull and quite perplexing as I saw the matching purse over the weekend and it was BRIGHT and beautiful! I am undecided on keeping the two python pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Spikes in Iris--- ahhhhmazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vendôme in one of my favorite colors of all time, Jaune d' Naples!!! I thought I'd hate this style as Hyper Prive is just not my style, but the Banane toe and vamp won me over. It's a seriously sexy shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very, very lovely SA included this LE notebook!


your size is btw 34.5 and 6??does the so kate runs bigger??where did you got the size 34.5???they are so pretty let me know


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't really want to do a reveal thread, so here are the shoes I received today, not including the Louis Jr's below. I did not do modeling pictures as they take forever (especially with 6 pairs) but if you would like to see anything, just let me know!
> 
> Gratuitous box shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in a row!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kates (Antiq, Deco, kid leather) REALLY bummed about the lack of brightness in the Deco python. It's very, very dull and quite perplexing as I saw the matching purse over the weekend and it was BRIGHT and beautiful! I am undecided on keeping the two python pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Spikes in Iris--- ahhhhmazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vendôme in one of my favorite colors of all time, Jaune d' Naples!!! I thought I'd hate this style as Hyper Prive is just not my style, but the Banane toe and vamp won me over. It's a seriously sexy shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very, very lovely SA included this LE notebook!



LOve the collection! Beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

daintyfeet said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a CL-***-forum newbie and this is my first posting of photos. Hope they turn out correctly...
> 
> Sharing my first purchase about 2 weeks ago - Pigalle 85 in nude patent. Thought I should start with a shorter model first before progressing to 100 and 120mm. The boutique didn't carry my size for 100mm anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2328782
> 
> 
> Then, I pounced on a pair of No. Prive in silver Glitter Mini the next day. I missed out on those when they arrived at the boutique in June this year, but was lucky enough to be able to buy them from the Christian Louboutin website!
> 
> View attachment 2328790
> 
> View attachment 2328791
> 
> 
> Just got my third pair last week! Couldn't help myself when I saw that it was available in my size! Also from the CL online website, here's my Vendome in black kid with patent red toe.
> 
> View attachment 2328788
> 
> View attachment 2328789
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Welcome to tPF! Very lovely heels!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

My 1st 4 pairs! 
Greissimo Rasta damas 140
Pensee Mary Jane flower pump
Corneille kid black sling backs 100
Da freak 140 pumps


----------



## Christchrist

daintyfeet said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a CL-***-forum newbie and this is my first posting of photos. Hope they turn out correctly...
> 
> Sharing my first purchase about 2 weeks ago - Pigalle 85 in nude patent. Thought I should start with a shorter model first before progressing to 100 and 120mm. The boutique didn't carry my size for 100mm anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2328782
> 
> 
> Then, I pounced on a pair of No. Prive in silver Glitter Mini the next day. I missed out on those when they arrived at the boutique in June this year, but was lucky enough to be able to buy them from the Christian Louboutin website!
> 
> View attachment 2328790
> 
> View attachment 2328791
> 
> 
> Just got my third pair last week! Couldn't help myself when I saw that it was available in my size! Also from the CL online website, here's my Vendome in black kid with patent red toe.
> 
> View attachment 2328788
> 
> View attachment 2328789
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Well that's a lovely start to your collection. Very nice picks


----------



## Christchrist

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2330012
> 
> My 1st 4 pairs!
> Greissimo Rasta damas 140
> Pensee Mary Jane flower pump
> Corneille kid black sling backs 100
> Da freak 140 pumps



What an array. I applaud you for wearing daf. I can't do it


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Christchrist said:


> What an array. I applaud you for wearing daf. I can't do it



Thank you!! 
I actually find the dafreaks to be especially comfy  
I wore the slingbacks for the 1st time today and the skinny heel was tough. I love them all tho!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2330012
> 
> My 1st 4 pairs!
> Greissimo Rasta damas 140
> Pensee Mary Jane flower pump
> Corneille kid black sling backs 100
> Da freak 140 pumps



Very nice purchases and congrats!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

daintyfeet said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a CL-***-forum newbie and this is my first posting of photos. Hope they turn out correctly...
> 
> Sharing my first purchase about 2 weeks ago - Pigalle 85 in nude patent. Thought I should start with a shorter model first before progressing to 100 and 120mm. The boutique didn't carry my size for 100mm anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2328782
> 
> 
> Then, I pounced on a pair of No. Prive in silver Glitter Mini the next day. I missed out on those when they arrived at the boutique in June this year, but was lucky enough to be able to buy them from the Christian Louboutin website!
> 
> View attachment 2328790
> 
> View attachment 2328791
> 
> 
> Just got my third pair last week! Couldn't help myself when I saw that it was available in my size! Also from the CL online website, here's my Vendome in black kid with patent red toe.
> 
> View attachment 2328788
> 
> View attachment 2328789
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Welcome to the forum! The Vendome looks so sexy on your feet! Congrats on some nice purchases.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

FreshLilies said:


> I'm in absolute love. Seriously. In love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged these off eBay for $300
> 
> My little collection so far!



OMG! $300...I see why you're in love. Stunning pair of exotics, I love these. Congrats on such a nice pair and even better price


----------



## daintyfeet

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Welcome to tPF! Very lovely heels!


Thanks so much for the warm welcome and compliments, Lavender!


----------



## daintyfeet

Christchrist said:


> Well that's a lovely start to your collection. Very nice picks


Thank you CC! You and Stilly are the first to have inspired me with your amazing collections! I'll never be able to reach to that stage in a million years!  Extending my full admiration to all ladies who can conquer the formidable Pigalle 120mm!! Hope I can one day walk properly in those.


----------



## daintyfeet

Mrs. MFH said:


> Welcome to the forum! The Vendome looks so sexy on your feet! Congrats on some nice purchases.


Thank you so much Mrs MFH!  I've seen your previous posts (somewhere) on your collection too. They're beautiful! Couldn't post as I wasn't a registered member at that time and now I cannot locate where that thread was.  This forum has soooo much information it confuses and overwhelms me at the same time!


----------



## daintyfeet

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2330012
> 
> My 1st 4 pairs!
> Greissimo Rasta damas 140
> Pensee Mary Jane flower pump
> Corneille kid black sling backs 100
> Da freak 140 pumps


Love your purchases, especially the Corneille!!! The Mary Jane pumps are also very special! Never seen them before!


----------



## BattyBugs

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2325467
> 
> 
> Just got these yesterday.  The are the Ron Ron, size 39, in Billiard.  Green is my favor-rite color &#128154;.  To my eye the color in the picture looks more Kelly green, however IRL these are more emeraldy-Christmas green (yes, I made that up).  I am happy with them nonetheless!  Now to think about the many outfits to wear....send tips my way.
> 
> Next shoe in my line up: the Vendome in fuchsia patent!


 
Love the color!



FreshLilies said:


> My $100 eBay deal! Ready for fall!


 
Such a killer deal! Congrats!



FreshLilies said:


> I'm in absolute love. Seriously. In love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged these off eBay for $300
> 
> My little collection so far!


 
Very nice start to your collection.



shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm not usually one for sneakers, but I could not resist these!!
> 
> Louis Junior in leopard


 
I love tennis shoes and spikes. That's a two-fer in my book.



shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't really want to do a reveal thread, so here are the shoes I received today, not including the Louis Jr's below. I did not do modeling pictures as they take forever (especially with 6 pairs) but if you would like to see anything, just let me know!
> 
> Gratuitous box shot
> 
> 
> All in a row!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kates (Antiq, Deco, kid leather) REALLY bummed about the lack of brightness in the Deco python. It's very, very dull and quite perplexing as I saw the matching purse over the weekend and it was BRIGHT and beautiful! I am undecided on keeping the two python pairs.
> 
> Rolling Spikes in Iris--- ahhhhmazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vendôme in one of my favorite colors of all time, Jaune d' Naples!!! I thought I'd hate this style as Hyper Prive is just not my style, but the Banane toe and vamp won me over. It's a seriously sexy shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very, very lovely SA included this LE notebook!


 
Congratulations!



shoeaddictklw said:


> I got these yesterday and wore them today. They gave me horrible blisters on the back of my ankles, but nothing a half heel grip wouldn't fix. I missed out on these at Saks and found them NIB on ebay. I'm sure these aren't everyone's cup of tea, but I just love their uniqueness/quirkiness.
> 
> Corbeau!


 
Nice!


----------



## BattyBugs

daintyfeet said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a CL-***-forum newbie and this is my first posting of photos. Hope they turn out correctly...
> 
> Sharing my first purchase about 2 weeks ago - Pigalle 85 in nude patent. Thought I should start with a shorter model first before progressing to 100 and 120mm. The boutique didn't carry my size for 100mm anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2328782
> 
> 
> Then, I pounced on a pair of No. Prive in silver Glitter Mini the next day. I missed out on those when they arrived at the boutique in June this year, but was lucky enough to be able to buy them from the Christian Louboutin website!
> 
> View attachment 2328790
> 
> View attachment 2328791
> 
> 
> Just got my third pair last week! Couldn't help myself when I saw that it was available in my size! Also from the CL online website, here's my Vendome in black kid with patent red toe.
> 
> View attachment 2328788
> 
> View attachment 2328789
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Congratulations on your very versatile purchases.



FreshLilies said:


> Cire 140. eBay find, as usual


 
Love these! Wish I could do a 140, but it is not to be.



Greta_V said:


> My first ever pair of Pigalles!
> I managed to catch them on the official website the day they got my size! Yay!
> The sizing with these is pretty weird though... they are just fine in the toe box (could actually even go half size up), but lenght-wise they are quite big, could probably go a whole size down (half size - for sure)... good thing at least they have those little heel elastics to help them stay put.
> Also I was very surprised with their weight - they are SO light! In comparison to my other loubs - almost weightless! And I am a little afraid to walk in them, cuz they look and feel so fragile!.. -s
> 
> Anyways I am in love with them! Especially that this is Officially the First pair of Shoes, that my husband has nothing against :giggles:
> 
> 
> P.S. Am I the only one here who has thought about... eh... surgically removing the little toes to make the foot narrower..?


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Christchrist

Who's up for reveal?


----------



## Kalos

Christchrist said:


> Who's up for reveal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330672



Ooo what did u get???


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> Who's up for reveal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330672


Yes!! Reveal. Reveal!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Mrs. MFH said:


> Very nice purchases and congrats!



Thank you so much!! Now I'm addicted


----------



## Babyyjulianne

daintyfeet said:


> Love your purchases, especially the Corneille!!! The Mary Jane pumps are also very special! Never seen them before!



Thank you! I wore the Corneilles for the 1st time yesterday. Breaking them in lol  
The Mary Janes were limited addition, 20th anniversary or something. They're very different but I love them


----------



## Christchrist

Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751



The blue ones are tdf!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Babyyjulianne said:


> The blue ones are tdf!!!!



Yeah I totally feel like Elvis. Ha


----------



## FreshLilies

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751



Whoaaa congrats!!!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751



Woah! What a happy mail day!  The blue ones are amazing!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751


 
So gorgeous CC!!!
You're the queen of the custom piggies!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

FreshLilies said:


> Cire 140. eBay find, as usual


How do the cires fit? Are they pretty true to US size?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751


I told you on IG how much I LOVE the blue, but all of these are pretty spectacular!!  



BattyBugs said:


> I love tennis shoes and spikes. That's a two-fer in my book.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you!! I've been wanting a pair of Louis Jr's and these are perfect!! 



Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2330012
> 
> My 1st 4 pairs!
> Greissimo Rasta damas 140
> Pensee Mary Jane flower pump
> Corneille kid black sling backs 100
> Da freak 140 pumps


The Corneille is my fav!! I wish I would have gotten the slingback instead of the pump. So ladylike! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOve the collection! Beautiful!


Thank you!!



sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> your size is btw 34.5 and 6??does the so kate runs bigger??where did you got the size 34.5???they are so pretty let me know


So Kate is the same as my Pigalle 120, could have gone .5 size up from Pigalle 120 size though. The 36's are my Rolling Spikes. The 35.5 was gone so I had to go up.



daintyfeet said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a CL-***-forum newbie and this is my first posting of photos. Hope they turn out correctly...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Such lovely pairs!! Congrats!



martinaa said:


> Congrats! The So Kate´s are great!


Thank you!! They're my new fav! 



rhondaroni0 said:


> speechless.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Very nice! Congrats, I know what you mean about the So Kate Python, I saw it in person and was glad I didn't get it however that deco python is stunning! Just can't get past that $1325 price tag....


It's so frustrating because the matching bag at Nordstroms was just beautiful and bright. Ugh such a miss. Did you like the Antiq python (kinda bronze?) It reminds me of fish scales and kind of freaks me out!  :lolots: So, both of them may be going back for an exchange but the style. Oh my goodness, the So Kate is my favorite of all time. Hands down.



Greta_V said:


> My first ever pair of Pigalles!
> I managed to catch them on the official website the day they got my size! Yay!
> The sizing with these is pretty weird though... they are just fine in the toe box (could actually even go half size up), but lenght-wise they are quite big, could probably go a whole size down (half size - for sure)... good thing at least they have those little heel elastics to help them stay put.


Congratulations! They look awesome on you. Pigalle sizing is tricky, but one you have it, you have it. 



maryelle said:


> omg......  dying from all your purchases! awesome haul. congrats!


Thank you!! 



FreshLilies said:


> Cire 140. eBay find, as usual


I just love the patina on these!!


----------



## kb23

everyone shoes are TDF!!!!


----------



## Greta_V

daintyfeet said:


> MY UHG!!! SIMPLY STUNNING!!!! Congrats! So happy for u and marvel at your (including everyone else) ability to walk in that killer pitch!






BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations!






shoeaddictklw said:


> Congratulations! They look awesome on you. Pigalle sizing is tricky, but one you have it, you have it.



Thank you, ladies! :blossom:


----------



## Greta_V

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751



Oh, myyy!!! I LOVE the purle patents!!! Wow! The color is so beautiful and juicy! 
Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## daintyfeet

BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations on your very versatile purchases.



Thank you BattyBugs!


----------



## daintyfeet

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751


 LOVE  the gold and silver piggies!!


----------



## daintyfeet

shoeaddictklw said:


> Such lovely pairs!! Congrats!



Thank you so much, Shoeaddict! I love your latest hauls too!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751


OMGoodness they are gorgeous!!  What an incredible haul CC, love them!!!


----------



## beagly911

kb23 said:


> everyone shoes are TDF!!!!


Lovely VP!!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

shoeaddictklw said:


> I told you on IG how much I LOVE the blue, but all of these are pretty spectacular!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I've been wanting a pair of Louis Jr's and these are perfect!!
> 
> 
> The Corneille is my fav!! I wish I would have gotten the slingback instead of the pump. So ladylike!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> So Kate is the same as my Pigalle 120, could have gone .5 size up from Pigalle 120 size though. The 36's are my Rolling Spikes. The 35.5 was gone so I had to go up.
> 
> 
> 
> Such lovely pairs!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! They're my new fav!



You can always get a pair of slingbacks too!!


----------



## Christchrist

FreshLilies said:


> Whoaaa congrats!!!


Thank you 



rockcandymelts said:


> Woah! What a happy mail day!  The blue ones are amazing!


Elvis shoes. Ha



stilly said:


> So gorgeous CC!!!
> You're the queen of the custom piggies!!!


Well that nice coming from the queen of piggy 120 



shoeaddictklw said:


> I told you on IG how much I LOVE the blue, but all of these are pretty spectacular!!



Well thanks. I love the beige


----------



## Christchrist

Greta_V said:


> Oh, myyy!!! I LOVE the purle patents!!! Wow! The color is so beautiful and juicy!
> Congrats on your new babies!


You just described the color as juicy. I love it!!!



daintyfeet said:


> LOVE  the gold and silver piggies!!


Gold and silver is a necessity in my book 



beagly911 said:


> OMGoodness they are gorgeous!!  What an incredible haul CC, love them!!!



Thank you beags. My orders are almost done. I am hoping for some good colors for spring. I don't think I need anymore customs. I went a little bananas


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751


 
I love every pair! Congrats!


----------



## caitle

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh



 CC I lurrrrrve your new pigalles! That purple is TDF


----------



## NikkiRE

What I love about these shoes is I didnt have to break them in .


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751



D.I.E 


NikkiRE said:


> What I love about these shoes is I didnt have to break them in .



Beautiful!!! Congratulations


----------



## NikkiRE

shoesshoeshoes said:


> D.I.E
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Congratulations


Thank you !


----------



## leelee4

My spiked freddy loafers!!!


----------



## leelee4

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751


Those blue suede piggys OMG I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

leelee4 said:


> My spiked freddy loafers!!!


Okay, my iPad does not like the multi-quote/reply function. I love the lace-up suede wedges. Their being comfortable is a bonus.

Spikes are my favorites and I have always loved the Freddy flats.


----------



## leelee4

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, my iPad does not like the multi-quote/reply function. I love the lace-up suede wedges. Their being comfortable is a bonus.
> 
> Spikes are my favorites and I have always loved the Freddy flats.



Thanks


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

FreshLilies said:


> Cire 140. eBay find, as usual



Congrats! Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2330012
> 
> My 1st 4 pairs!
> Greissimo Rasta damas 140
> Pensee Mary Jane flower pump
> Corneille kid black sling backs 100
> Da freak 140 pumps



Congrats!! They are lovely!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751



I love each and every pair! They are extremely hot! How long does it take them to customize these heels for you?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kb23 said:


> everyone shoes are TDF!!!!


Congrats! I love how they shine.


----------



## FreshLilies

Another pair of exotics! Rounding out my collection


----------



## FreshLilies

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! Cute!



Thanks hun!


----------



## Christchrist

leelee4 said:


> My spiked freddy loafers!!!



Love them


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love each and every pair! They are extremely hot! How long does it take them to customize these heels for you?


Months! Ugh 



FreshLilies said:


> Another pair of exotics! Rounding out my collection


They are lovely


----------



## Christchrist

caitle said:


> CC I lurrrrrve your new pigalles! That purple is TDF


Thank you. It's so nice irl 



martinaa said:


> I love every pair! Congrats!


&#128536;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;



NikkiRE said:


> What I love about these shoes is I didnt have to break them in .


They look cozy


----------



## NikkiRE

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. It's so nice irl
> 
> 
> &#128536;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;
> 
> 
> They look cozy



They are so comfortable


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751



Omg! Love them all babe!!! You are the queen of the customs!


----------



## BattyBugs

FreshLilies said:


> Another pair of exotics! Rounding out my collection


So pretty.


----------



## BattyBugs

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!


Wow, congrats!!!
They're stunning!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

BattyBugs said:


> Gorgeous!





MaryJoe84 said:


> Wow, congrats!!!
> They're stunning!!!



Thank you ladies! I am so excited to have them!


----------



## FreshLilies

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!



Whoaaa. Now THAT is a beautiful shoe. Congrats!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

FreshLilies said:


> Whoaaa. Now THAT is a beautiful shoe. Congrats!


Thanks FreshLilies! It is a work of art!


----------



## DebbiNC

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!



You are so right about your new Maggies being a work of art! Congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!


They look great on you. I love the Maggie 



anniethecat said:


> Omg! Love them all babe!!! You are the queen of the customs!



I think I'm a custom whore. It's terrible but in addicted. Ugh


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!



Congrats! I'm so glad they worked out for you! They are gorgeous.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!



Those look lovely on you


----------



## DeMiau

So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days ) 
A really lovely shoe !









Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!


----------



## Kalos

DeMiau said:


> So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
> First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days )
> A really lovely shoe !
> 
> Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
> I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
> My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!



The colour of the So Kate's is beautiful, a perfect shade for autumn. The sandals are really cute too. Congrats!


----------



## stilly

DeMiau said:


> So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
> First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days )
> A really lovely shoe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
> I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
> My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!


 
Both pairs are just gorgeous!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

DebbiNC said:


> You are so right about your new Maggies being a work of art! Congrats!!



Thank you!! And dare I say it...comfy!!



Christchrist said:


> They look great on you. I love the Maggie



Thanks CC. Maggie is an instant favorite!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Congrats! I'm so glad they worked out for you! They are gorgeous.



Thanks Mrs. MFH! Imagine my excitement when my foot slipped in effortlessly! Lol.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those look lovely on you


Thanks Lavender!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

DeMiau said:


> So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
> First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days )
> A really lovely shoe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
> I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
> My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!



Love your grusanda. The colour of your so kate looks like louis vuitton amarante. Very pretty


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!


These are awesome. I could get a ton of wear out of them here in Texas. 



DeMiau said:


> So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
> First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days )
> A really lovely shoe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
> I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
> My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!


Ahh!! Rouge Noir! I am (im)patiently waiting on mine. I saw this color in person the other day on another shoe and it is tdf. Great purchases!


----------



## BattyBugs

DeMiau said:


> So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
> First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days )
> A really lovely shoe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
> I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
> My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!


Beautiful!


----------



## daintyfeet

kb23 said:


> everyone shoes are TDF!!!!


Stunning! Love these!


----------



## daintyfeet

FreshLilies said:


> Another pair of exotics! Rounding out my collection


Lovely! Congrats! Hoping to find an exotic too...


----------



## daintyfeet

NikkiRE said:


> What I love about these shoes is I didnt have to break them in .


Lovely booties! Congrats!


----------



## daintyfeet

leelee4 said:


> My spiked freddy loafers!!!


Nice and chic!


----------



## daintyfeet

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!


These are simply fabulous! Love the artwork on them!


----------



## daintyfeet

DeMiau said:


> So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
> First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days )
> A really lovely shoe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
> I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
> My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!


The grusanda is classy and beautiful. I wanted the black glittery pair but the boutique does not carry it in my size and neither is it available at my country's online store. (Wails) the rouge colour is TDF. Your wife is very lucky. Congrats!


----------



## Latezcruz

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!


 

Love the shoes!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

shoeaddictklw said:


> These are awesome. I could get a ton of wear out of them here!





daintyfeet said:


> These are simply fabulous! Love the artwork on them!





Latezcruz said:


> Love the shoes!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## pickniger

How about some Mod Shots??


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DeMiau said:


> So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
> First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days )
> A really lovely shoe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
> I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
> My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!



Lovely selections!


----------



## Christchrist

DeMiau said:


> So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
> First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days )
> A really lovely shoe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
> I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
> My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!



  Whoa. Love!


----------



## Christchrist

Well here are my new customs nappa white 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



Omg I hope you're ok! Praying for a swift recovery! 
Ps- gorg shoes! Tdf! Spikes are amazing!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



Awww man goodness how in the world did u break your toe? Well both customs are gorgeous. Love the spikes, they look divine!! Hope you get better soon so you can Rick those CLs.


----------



## FreshLilies

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



OMG you poor thing!! Wishing a speedy recovery. Those white Nappa's are beyond stunning...


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe




Ouch!!!

Hope it gets better real soon! You've got some beautiful shoes to wear!


----------



## Tivo

Question for anyone kind enough to reply, how do you feel when you wear your new shoes outside and the bottoms get scuffed? I bought my first pair but have yet to wear them outside. The bottoms are just too pretty. 

Well that and I'm not sure about my sizing yet. I usually wear an 8 but bought the Patent Bianca's in a 38.5 and they haven't stretched despite me wearing them around the house every day since last Saturday. I may have to return them and size up to a 39 just to account for any foot swelling or if I ever have kids and my foot gets bigger (because I've heard that happens sometimes) I still want them to fit. 

But mainly, I LOVE the shiny red on the bottom and I'm dreading the scruff. :cry:


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



Absolutely love the new additions especially the napa spike   I hope you get better soon and heal quickly


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> Absolutely love the new additions especially the napa spike   I hope you get better soon and heal quickly






DebbiNC said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> Hope it gets better real soon! You've got some beautiful shoes to wear!






FreshLilies said:


> OMG you poor thing!! Wishing a speedy recovery. Those white Nappa's are beyond stunning...






Mrs. MFH said:


> Awww man goodness how in the world did u break your toe? Well both customs are gorgeous. Love the spikes, they look divine!! Hope you get better soon so you can Rick those CLs.






Babyyjulianne said:


> Omg I hope you're ok! Praying for a swift recovery!
> Ps- gorg shoes! Tdf! Spikes are amazing!!



Thank you ladies. I dropped a board on it. I'm renovating my house.


----------



## kham

Ouch!! Hope it gets better soon. 
Those spikes absolutely gorge!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



Gorgeous Selections! Sorry to hear about your toe. I hope your recovery goes smooth.


----------



## maryelle

Tivo said:


> Question for anyone kind enough to reply, how do you feel when you wear your new shoes outside and the bottoms get scuffed? I bought my first pair but have yet to wear them outside. The bottoms are just too pretty.
> 
> Well that and I'm not sure about my sizing yet. I usually wear an 8 but bought the Patent Bianca's in a 38.5 and they haven't stretched despite me wearing them around the house every day since last Saturday. I may have to return them and size up to a 39 just to account for any foot swelling or if I ever have kids and my foot gets bigger (because I've heard that happens sometimes) I still want them to fit.
> 
> But mainly, I LOVE the shiny red on the bottom and I'm dreading the scruff. :cry:



When I bought my first pair, I was wary to scuff it but then I grew to like the "worn" look where it is scuffed. But when I got my first exotic pair, I want to treat it more carefully. I guess I would recommend wearing it on delicate surfaces (not concrete lol) and bringing an extra pair of flats to switch off. Or you could just have them vibrammed, it would have a better hold on slippery surfaces and rainy days.

Your foot may get bigger, but the shoe will stretch out after many wears.


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



Lovely purchases as always! But oh no  I hope it heals properly! You have too many fabulous pairs that will miss your feet haha


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:


> Lovely purchases as always! But oh no  I hope it heals properly! You have too many fabulous pairs that will miss your feet haha






Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous Selections! Sorry to hear about your toe. I hope your recovery goes smooth.



Thank you. That's my fear. What would I do without my shoes


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



Beautiful spikes!

Your poor toe &#128542;


----------



## ifinena

DeMiau said:


> So.....I have been lazy with updates and taking photos but I`d like to share the last two pairs we have bought.
> First is "Grusanda" in nude kid which we bought directly at JJR boutique Been to Paris for three days )
> A really lovely shoe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pair is the "So Kate" in rouge noir which I ordered at the boutique in Geneve.
> I took several pics with and without flashlight to catch the colour which is really hard. It`s a very dark red and not comparable with the pics you find online. The colour is incredible if you ask me, beautiful.
> My wife said they would be more easy to stand/walk in like the Pigalle and we bought them TTS >>> perfect fit !!




Congrats on two awesome pairs!
The colour of the SoKates is really gorgeous! And the Grusandas...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



Ouch, ouch, ouch!! How did you do that!! I hope it heels soon and well so that you're able to wear all your beautiful 120s. That white nappa is TDF amazing.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'm in NYC right now and went to the Horatio store yesterday to do a couple SO's and these "accidentally" came back to the hotel with me.


----------



## wannaprada

I'm extremely behind in this thread so forgive my general shout-out, but congrats to everyone on their new purchases, especially the first time Louboutin purchasers!! 

CC, I'm loving the custom white pigalle spikes and Shoeaddict, I love the Geo's!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe


 
That looks so painful. I hope you recover soon and without pain. The shoes are perfection!


----------



## BattyBugs

Weekends mean all day Sat and Sun spent in class. Please forgive my all-inclusive congratulations.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Beautiful spikes!
> 
> Your poor toe &#128542;



Double poops 


shoeaddictklw said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch!! How did you do that!! I hope it heels soon and well so that you're able to wear all your beautiful 120s. That white nappa is TDF amazing.



I dropped a board on it. Ha. Home renovations 


wannaprada said:


> I'm extremely behind in this thread so forgive my general shout-out, but congrats to everyone on their new purchases, especially the first time Louboutin purchasers!!
> 
> CC, I'm loving the custom white pigalle spikes and Shoeaddict, I love the Geo's!!


Thanks girl 



soleilbrun said:


> That looks so painful. I hope you recover soon and without pain. The shoes are perfection!



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm in NYC right now and went to the Horatio store yesterday to do a couple SO's and these "accidentally" came back to the hotel with me.



Pretty. What did you SO? Bessy is the begs there


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Great new additions ladies sorry to do just a general message I've been forced of Tpf trying to ban myself but now I'm back lol oh and CC damn!! You have been busy xx


----------



## MaryJoe84

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe


Lovely new additions!!!
Hope you're (you're toe) feeling better soon!!


----------



## rockcandymelts

leelee4 said:


> My spiked freddy loafers!!!



Love those! They even look like they could be comfortable!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Ladyintheshoe said:


> My Maggies have arrived and they fit!!



Oh,  those are beautiful! I'm in love with just about every incarnation of the Maggie, and am determined to add them to my collection one of these days!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



TDF as usual! Hope the toe heals quickly--those are just begging to be worn!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Everyone else has lovely additions too! Sorry for the general shout out,  but the Android app still won't let me multi-quote...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Pretty. What did you SO? Bessy is the begs there



I ordered something that isn't on the list at all. If it gets approved I'll let you know.


----------



## daintyfeet

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe


Beautiful customed spikes, CC!  Omg your poor toe! Wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

rockcandymelts said:


> Oh,  those are beautiful! I'm in love with just about every incarnation of the Maggie, and am determined to add them to my collection one of these days!


Thank you rockcandymelts! I adore them. So glad I was able to snag them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm in NYC right now and went to the Horatio store yesterday to do a couple SO's and these "accidentally" came back to the hotel with me.



Very cute!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554


----------



## maryelle

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554



hot shoes! congrats and happy birthday! very sweet of your bf


----------



## DebbiNC

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554



Wow! Happy birthday! (I think your bf is a "keeper"!)


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

maryelle said:


> hot shoes! congrats and happy birthday! very sweet of your bf


thank you maryelle :kiss::kiss: and that was very sweet of you 



DebbiNC said:


> Wow! Happy birthday! (I think your bf is a "keeper"!)


thank you debbi hugs: i knew he is since our second date  we've been together for a year and a half now


----------



## MaryJoe84

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554


Wow, congrats and happy birthay!!! They're beautiful!!!
What is the exact colour? Rouge lipstick?
Really sweet of your bf to buy you these for your birthday!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554


 
What a gorgeous color. Congrats!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

MaryJoe84 said:


> Wow, congrats and happy birthay!!! They're beautiful!!!
> What is the exact colour? Rouge lipstick?
> Really sweet of your bf to buy you these for your birthday!!!


thank you maryjoe  heres what it says on the box. 



BattyBugs said:


> What a gorgeous color. Congrats!


Thank you battybug :kiss: I really really love the colour


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554



wow! lucky girl! your boyfriends loves you very much to get you them  you must make him very happy too. you need an excuse to wear them tho, go to the cinema or dinner


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> wow! lucky girl! your boyfriends loves you very much to get you them  you must make him very happy too. you need an excuse to wear them tho, go to the cinema or dinner



thank you kickb0xingkid3 :kiss: you're very sweet. im going to wear them to my birthday dinner next week. To answer your pm, we've been together for 1.5 year  We met since i was 16 at a friend's party. 3 years later I accidentally met him again at a mall and we've been together since


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

wow! really romantic!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554



They are absolutely gorgeous!! What a beautiful color!


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> Ok here goes. My customs. Purple patent , oro (gold) eel, beige eel, blue suede (looks violet in the pic but its blue) and silver laminato (is that how you spell it?) gosh my feet are swollen today. Ugh
> View attachment 2330735
> View attachment 2330736
> View attachment 2330740
> View attachment 2330743
> View attachment 2330750
> View attachment 2330751


 
Girrrrl :worthy:


----------



## daintyfeet

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554


Beautiful!! Congrats! Your bf is super sweet!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554



Congrats! They are super sexy!!! Lucky girl!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! They are super sexy!!! Lucky girl!


thank you lavenderduckiez :kiss: 



daintyfeet said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats! Your bf is super sweet!


thank you daintyfeet :kiss: my bf is very flattered 



ZulemaZulema said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous!! What a beautiful color!


thank you zulema :kiss: 



kickb0xingkid3 said:


> wow! really romantic!


thank you kickb0xingkid3


----------



## DezinrDiva

maryelle said:


> When I bought my first pair, I was wary to scuff it but then I grew to like the "worn" look where it is scuffed. But when I got my first exotic pair, I want to treat it more carefully. I guess I would recommend wearing it on delicate surfaces (not concrete lol) and bringing an extra pair of flats to switch off. Or you could just have them vibrammed, it would have a better hold on slippery surfaces and rainy days.
> 
> Your foot may get bigger, but the shoe will stretch out after many wears.


I have the rubber protected sole applied before the first wear. While I lose the laquer underfoot that protects the leather sole.


----------



## tinkerbell9785

My mum brought these for me for my birthday in July and so far I have only worn them once as don't want to spoil the red bottoms to much but I absolutely adore them


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Happy belated birthday  I love you shoes. You have to wear them more often. They deserve the attention. Dont worry about the sole, they are meant to be worn. You can vibramed them


----------



## uloveamanda

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to share what I purchased yesterday! I am extremely happy they had these lady peeps in a size 34 &#9786;&#65039; I am absolutely in LOVE!!!! And the red glitter toe adds sucha cute touch to the shoe!! Thanks for letting me share =)


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

uloveamanda said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share what I purchased yesterday! I am extremely happy they had these lady peeps in a size 34 &#9786;&#65039; I am absolutely in LOVE!!!! And the red glitter toe adds sucha cute touch to the shoe!! Thanks for letting me share =)
> 
> View attachment 2346467



 love love love glittered shoes. congratulations dear. what a beauty


----------



## MoniLadyDior

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My lovely lovely bf got me these beauty on my birthday  Decollete 554



so lovely die for it


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

MoniLadyDior said:


> so lovely die for it



thank you sweetheart :kiss: you're very kind


----------



## Mrs. MFH

uloveamanda said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share what I purchased yesterday! I am extremely happy they had these lady peeps in a size 34 &#9786;&#65039; I am absolutely in LOVE!!!! And the red glitter toe adds sucha cute touch to the shoe!! Thanks for letting me share =)
> 
> View attachment 2346467



Stunning shoes! I love glitter and the red glitter toe adds just the right touch, congrats on your show stoppers!


----------



## maryelle

uloveamanda said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share what I purchased yesterday! I am extremely happy they had these lady peeps in a size 34 &#9786;&#65039; I am absolutely in LOVE!!!! And the red glitter toe adds sucha cute touch to the shoe!! Thanks for letting me share =)
> 
> View attachment 2346467



love these!  congrats!!!


----------



## Loubspassion

uloveamanda said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share what I purchased yesterday! I am extremely happy they had these lady peeps in a size 34 &#9786;&#65039; I am absolutely in LOVE!!!! And the red glitter toe adds sucha cute touch to the shoe!! Thanks for letting me share =)
> 
> View attachment 2346467



Beautiful shoes. I love the LP style. 
Congrats on your purchase. Enjoy them


----------



## MaryJoe84

Pigalle 100 Patent in Nude


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions!


----------



## gfairenoughh

MaryJoe84 said:


> Pigalle 100 Patent in Nude



Congrats doll!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Well here are my new customs nappa white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339192
> View attachment 2339193
> View attachment 2339194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with silver spikes and brown eel. I can't do mod shots. I broke my toe



Your customs are FABULOUS! I hope your toe heels quick!!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Ok ladies- I've purchased 3 more pairs since my last post, a few pages back! 


I call these space boots! 
Fifre Cervo 120 Laminato booties



Fastwist brown suede booties 



 Maggie blue/taupe pumps


----------



## MaryJoe84

Babyyjulianne said:


> Ok ladies- I've purchased 3 more pairs since my last post, a few pages back!
> View attachment 2347442
> 
> I call these space boots!
> Fifre Cervo 120 Laminato booties
> 
> View attachment 2347443
> 
> Fastwist brown suede booties
> 
> View attachment 2347445
> 
> Maggie blue/taupe pumps


Congrats on your purchases!!!! They're all gorgeous!!! 
Where did you find the Maggies? This colour combo is my fav for the Maggies, and if I had the chance to get them, I think I would go for it, althought the Maggies are 140 and that's almost a little too high for me...


----------



## Babyyjulianne

MaryJoe84 said:


> Congrats on your purchases!!!! They're all gorgeous!!!
> Where did you find the Maggies? This colour combo is my fav for the Maggies, and if I had the chance to get them, I think I would go for it, althought the Maggies are 140 and that's almost a little too high for me...



Thank you 
I found them on eBay.. What size are you?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Babyyjulianne said:


> Ok ladies- I've purchased 3 more pairs since my last post, a few pages back!
> View attachment 2347442
> 
> I call these space boots!
> Fifre Cervo 120 Laminato booties
> 
> View attachment 2347443
> 
> Fastwist brown suede booties
> 
> View attachment 2347445
> 
> Maggie blue/taupe pumps



congratulations !!!! i love your maggie


----------



## Babyyjulianne

shoesshoeshoes said:


> congratulations !!!! i love your maggie



Thank you!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Babyyjulianne said:


> Thank you
> I found them on eBay.. What size are you?


36 

tiny feet, I know


----------



## Babyyjulianne

MaryJoe84 said:


> 36
> 
> tiny feet, I know



Totally jelly lol I have large feet, especially in baby Loubs hahaha I've come to be comfortable, finally! 
I'll look around for you


----------



## Babyyjulianne

MaryJoe84 said:


> 36
> 
> tiny feet, I know



http://******/14PgG0p


----------



## MaryJoe84

Babyyjulianne said:


> http://******/14PgG0p


Thank you, they look gorgeous, too!!! 
and the seller ships to Germany... but with no dustbag or box sorry if that sounds picky, but I want the whole package: Dustbag, box, etc... 

but I'll watch it ^^


----------



## Babyyjulianne

MaryJoe84 said:


> Thank you, they look gorgeous, too!!!
> and the seller ships to Germany... but with no dustbag or box sorry if that sounds picky, but I want the whole package: Dustbag, box, etc...
> 
> but I'll watch it ^^



I'm exactly the same way!!! Lol not weird! 
I even get upset if I can't get the shoe taps in their baby dust bag. 
Contact seller- sometimes they have them but don't want to include- but if you inquire, they give em with the shoes


----------



## uloveamanda

shoesshoeshoes said:


> love love love glittered shoes. congratulations dear. what a beauty



Thanks doll =)


----------



## uloveamanda

Loubspassion said:


> Beautiful shoes. I love the LP style.
> Congrats on your purchase. Enjoy them



Thanks!!


----------



## uloveamanda

Mrs. MFH said:


> Stunning shoes! I love glitter and the red glitter toe adds just the right touch, congrats on your show stoppers!



THANKS =) The glitter red toe was the main reason I got it! Love it so much =)


----------



## Mrs. MFH

uloveamanda said:


> THANKS =) The glitter red toe was the main reason I got it! Love it so much =)



I just saw this shoe at my local Saks and tried on the 39. It was too big but the 38.5 fit well...I had my SA hold it, I haven't decided if I'm going to get it for sure but....I may be doing a reveal soon...hmmmm


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tinkerbell9785 said:


> View attachment 2345761
> 
> 
> My mum brought these for me for my birthday in July and so far I have only worn them once as don't want to spoil the red bottoms to much but I absolutely adore them



Those are very cute!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

uloveamanda said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share what I purchased yesterday! I am extremely happy they had these lady peeps in a size 34 &#9786;&#65039; I am absolutely in LOVE!!!! And the red glitter toe adds sucha cute touch to the shoe!! Thanks for letting me share =)
> 
> View attachment 2346467



Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MaryJoe84 said:


> Pigalle 100 Patent in Nude



classics are always my fav!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Babyyjulianne said:


> Ok ladies- I've purchased 3 more pairs since my last post, a few pages back!
> View attachment 2347442
> 
> I call these space boots!
> Fifre Cervo 120 Laminato booties
> 
> View attachment 2347443
> 
> Fastwist brown suede booties
> 
> View attachment 2347445
> 
> Maggie blue/taupe pumps



COngrats! They are all very beautiful! You such a lucky girl!


----------



## MaryJoe84

gfairenoughh said:


> Congrats doll!!!


Thanks, lovely


----------



## MaryJoe84

Lavenderduckiez said:


> classics are always my fav!


Mine, too


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! They are all very beautiful! You such a lucky girl!



 thank you!!


----------



## hautedelicacy

Bought my first pair of Louboutins on my trip to Paris a few weeks ago, too happy to be finally starting my collection, all your collections on here are so inspiring!!


----------



## sofaa

*Haven't been a fan of the new spikes recently.. and was lucky enough to find these brand new on eBay. An oldie but a goodie...  

My Clou Noeud Spikes!!!  *


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

hautedelicacy said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins on my trip to Paris a few weeks ago, too happy to be finally starting my collection, all your collections on here are so inspiring!!



welcome to the addiction  great start love !



sofaa said:


> *Haven't been a fan of the new spikes recently.. and was lucky enough to find these brand new on eBay. An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> My Clou Noeud Spikes!!!  *



congrats! what a beauty


----------



## MaryJoe84

hautedelicacy said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins on my trip to Paris a few weeks ago, too happy to be finally starting my collection, all your collections on here are so inspiring!!


Congrats on your first CL's and yes - welcome to the addiction....


----------



## MaryJoe84

sofaa said:


> *Haven't been a fan of the new spikes recently.. and was lucky enough to find these brand new on eBay. An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> My Clou Noeud Spikes!!!  *


One word: WOW!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Love the additions.  Sorry for the general shout out.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Black Kid Leather, I think I want this shoe in Rouge Noir (but its sold out) and Pewter Python...does anyone know if they are going to release Pewter Python anywhere else besides the boutiques? (It's a metallic silver kind of color) more pics in my collection thread.


----------



## label24

The last!!!!

Pretty Woman boots 120....now i can feel like a very pretty woman!! hehehe


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Black Kid Leather, I think I want this shoe in Rouge Noir (but its sold out) and Pewter Python...does anyone know if they are going to release Pewter Python anywhere else besides the boutiques? (It's a metallic silver kind of color) more pics in my collection thread.



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sofaa said:


> *Haven't been a fan of the new spikes recently.. and was lucky enough to find these brand new on eBay. An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> My Clou Noeud Spikes!!!  *



COngrats!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Added another addition. Probably my last louboutin purchase in September lol 
I just got the coffee brown ones so I decided I wanted these too!  
Manchon 120 suede royal in camel


----------



## stellaking

label24 said:


> The last!!!!
> 
> Pretty Woman boots 120....now i can feel like a very pretty woman!! hehehe


soooooooooooo hot 
any model pix?


----------



## maryelle

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Black Kid Leather, I think I want this shoe in Rouge Noir (but its sold out) and Pewter Python...does anyone know if they are going to release Pewter Python anywhere else besides the boutiques? (It's a metallic silver kind of color) more pics in my collection thread.



congrats on getting the So Kate! i think neiman marcus carries the pewter python. at least i think i remember seeing it at my neiman marcus


----------



## maryelle

label24 said:


> The last!!!!
> 
> Pretty Woman boots 120....now i can feel like a very pretty woman!! hehehe



wow those are hot!


----------



## maryelle

sofaa said:


> *Haven't been a fan of the new spikes recently.. and was lucky enough to find these brand new on eBay. An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> My Clou Noeud Spikes!!!  *



wow so lucky! always one of my fave spikes. congrats!


----------



## Danielle81

I received my Pigalle 120 in black patent this weekend.  The shoes are gorgeous, but I don't know if they fit my foot properly.  It feels like foot is hanging over the side.  The length is good.  There is only a slight gap in the back, but the elastic is holding in my foot and I could add a pad.  If I went down any smaller, there is no way these would fit.  Does the side look normal?  

On a side note, I've never had 120mm shoes without a platform, wow these are difficult to walk in!!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Danielle81 said:


> I received my Pigalle 120 in black patent this weekend.  The shoes are gorgeous, but I don't know if they fit my foot properly.  It feels like foot is hanging over the side.  The length is good.  There is only a slight gap in the back, but the elastic is holding in my foot and I could add a pad.  If I went down any smaller, there is no way these would fit.  Does the side look normal?
> 
> On a side note, I've never had 120mm shoes without a platform, wow these are difficult to walk in!!


It could be a few things. It may just be that the shoe hasn't stretched and molded to your foot yet. In my experience once the toe box stretches your foot fits in better and the sides won't spill out as much. It all depends! Some people also just have feet that don't quite work as seamlessly with the shape of the Pigalle 120. It's up to you though...if you're comfortable in them and will figure out a way to make them work regardless, then rock on! Just as a side note though, I'm not an advocate of putting any type of padding in my shoes, especially Pigalles. The heel is too high for there to already be any type of significant gap as it will only get worse over time. If you keep them on for long enough around the house you will be able to see if the gap is getting worse. If that's the case then you can choose to pad if that is comfortable for you or return for a smaller size and get them professionally stretched. HTH!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful new additions!


----------



## Chanieish

FINALLY (almost)

These are the Louboutin Geo 120 in Grenadine! They came to my local store today. I reserved a size 36.5 and 37, but they had only gotten size 36.5 in so far and it was a little too small.  So when a 37 comes in a few days they are gonna charge it and send it to me! Can't wait!!!

Meanwhile here are pics of me in the 36.5. As for sizing, I'm getting .5 size up my pigalle 120 size (which is 1.5 size down from my regular CL size)

Hope this helps and here are the pics! They are stunning!!!


----------



## Chanieish

Oh an as for comfort, I was only wearing it for 5 minutes, but I feel that it is equal or even slightly easier to walk in than the piggy 120!

I'm seriously in love. I'll post more pictures for reference once they arrive.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Chanieish said:


> FINALLY (almost)
> 
> These are the Louboutin Geo 120 in Grenadine! They came to my local store today. I reserved a size 36.5 and 37, but they had only gotten size 36.5 in so far and it was a little too small.  So when a 37 comes in a few days they are gonna charge it and send it to me! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Meanwhile here are pics of me in the 36.5. As for sizing, I'm getting .5 size up my pigalle 120 size (which is 1.5 size down from my regular CL size)
> 
> Hope this helps and here are the pics! They are stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 2352730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2352731



so beautiful! especially on you. suede stretches alot though. maybe you can keep them?


----------



## martinaa

Chanieish said:


> FINALLY (almost)
> 
> These are the Louboutin Geo 120 in Grenadine! They came to my local store today. I reserved a size 36.5 and 37, but they had only gotten size 36.5 in so far and it was a little too small.  So when a 37 comes in a few days they are gonna charge it and send it to me! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Meanwhile here are pics of me in the 36.5. As for sizing, I'm getting .5 size up my pigalle 120 size (which is 1.5 size down from my regular CL size)
> 
> Hope this helps and here are the pics! They are stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 2352730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2352731


 
I´m in love They look perfect on you! May I ask where you found them?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chanieish said:


> FINALLY (almost)
> 
> These are the Louboutin Geo 120 in Grenadine! They came to my local store today. I reserved a size 36.5 and 37, but they had only gotten size 36.5 in so far and it was a little too small.  So when a 37 comes in a few days they are gonna charge it and send it to me! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Meanwhile here are pics of me in the 36.5. As for sizing, I'm getting .5 size up my pigalle 120 size (which is 1.5 size down from my regular CL size)
> 
> Hope this helps and here are the pics! They are stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 2352730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2352731


They are beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## tanya78

I bought these shoes and this handbag at Selfridges in London a month ago.  
It`s a good luck for me because I've got a rare size: 41.5
img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9493/95181745.b/0_90ffc_10f9034b_L.jpg
img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9305/95181745.b/0_90ffb_75632791_L.jpg


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

tanya78 said:


> I bought these shoes and this handbag at Selfridges in London a month ago.
> It`s a good luck for me because I've got a rare size: 41.5
> img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9493/95181745.b/0_90ffc_10f9034b_L.jpg
> img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9305/95181745.b/0_90ffb_75632791_L.jpg



Wow beautiful love


----------



## tanya78

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Wow beautiful love


Thanks a lot!


----------



## BagBragger

Chanieish said:


> FINALLY (almost)
> 
> These are the Louboutin Geo 120 in Grenadine! They came to my local store today. I reserved a size 36.5 and 37, but they had only gotten size 36.5 in so far and it was a little too small.  So when a 37 comes in a few days they are gonna charge it and send it to me! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Meanwhile here are pics of me in the 36.5. As for sizing, I'm getting .5 size up my pigalle 120 size (which is 1.5 size down from my regular CL size)
> 
> Hope this helps and here are the pics! They are stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 2352730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2352731



Beautiful!  CLs in suede seem to really showcase such richness in the color!


----------



## Kayapo97

Danielle81 said:


> I received my Pigalle 120 in black patent this weekend.  The shoes are gorgeous, but I don't know if they fit my foot properly.  It feels like foot is hanging over the side.  The length is good.  There is only a slight gap in the back, but the elastic is holding in my foot and I could add a pad.  If I went down any smaller, there is no way these would fit.  Does the side look normal?
> 
> On a side note, I've never had 120mm shoes without a platform, wow these are difficult to walk in!!



The pigalle is a narrow fit shoe with a low cut side so unfortunately the style does not suit everyone's feet. The side will stretch out a bit but if it feels like your foot is forcing the side down too much then the shoes may just be too narrow and ordering a larger size will not change that.

You are right trying to walk in a 120mm heel single sole shoe can be a challenge and that is also why you need to have a good fit otherwise disaster is only a few steps away!


----------



## Loubspassion

sofaa said:


> *Haven't been a fan of the new spikes recently.. and was lucky enough to find these brand new on eBay. An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> My Clou Noeud Spikes!!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Chanieish

shoesshoeshoes said:


> so beautiful! especially on you. suede stretches alot though. maybe you can keep them?



Haha yes suede does stretch, but honey my toes were cut off of blood flow in the few minutes these were on. Its not obvious but they are completely curled lol! 



martinaa said:


> I´m in love They look perfect on you! May I ask where you found them?



Thank you so much. I got them at the beverly hills store. They just got more sizes in!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are beautiful! Love the color!



Thank you so much! It is a perfect bright, but not neon, saturated pink



BagBragger said:


> Beautiful!  CLs in suede seem to really showcase such richness in the color!



I totally agree. The color is divine. Thank you!


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> FINALLY (almost)
> 
> These are the Louboutin Geo 120 in Grenadine! They came to my local store today. I reserved a size 36.5 and 37, but they had only gotten size 36.5 in so far and it was a little too small.  So when a 37 comes in a few days they are gonna charge it and send it to me! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Meanwhile here are pics of me in the 36.5. As for sizing, I'm getting .5 size up my pigalle 120 size (which is 1.5 size down from my regular CL size)
> 
> Hope this helps and here are the pics! They are stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 2352730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2352731


 
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

​Beautiful additions!


----------



## Loubspassion

Loubspassion said:


> sofaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Haven't been a fan of the new spikes recently.. and was lucky enough to find these brand new on eBay. An oldie but a goodie...
> 
> My Clou Noeud Spikes!!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you're so lucky!!! Loooovvveeee. I keep browsing ebay in search of oldies but can never find something striking in my small size . Congrats on finding these. Enjoy them.
Click to expand...


----------



## lanvin

Not shoes but I bought this snakeskin studded Louboutin clutch/purse, I really love the Louboutin handbag and accessories line but I don't think its overly popular?


----------



## rianazim

My new Jimmynetta boots from Barney's  Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Livysmiles

You ladies have such beautiful shoes!  I could browse all day. lol


----------



## IramImtiaz

rianazim said:


> My new Jimmynetta boots from Barney's  Happy birthday to me!



Oooh they're beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

I finally got my first pair!!!
Thanks to E boutique on ebay.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Loubiwant4me said:


> I finally got my first pair!!!
> Thanks to E boutique on ebay.



They are incredible what a great 1st pair xx


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful new additions!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loubiwant4me said:


> I finally got my first pair!!!
> Thanks to E boutique on ebay.


COngrats@ They are gorgeous!


----------



## Chanieish

rianazim said:


> My new Jimmynetta boots from Barney's  Happy birthday to me!



Fantastic! I liked these boots when I saw them on a catalog! Hope they are comfy!



Loubiwant4me said:


> I finally got my first pair!!!
> Thanks to E boutique on ebay.



Woohooo! First pair chills! Congrats!



lanvin said:


> Not shoes but I bought this snakeskin studded Louboutin clutch/purse, I really love the Louboutin handbag and accessories line but I don't think its overly popular?



I like it too! Looks like a versatile statement bag.


----------



## Sue89

Hehe you ladies here have so bad influence on me! :devil: I've bought two pair of boots in two days! Can't keep going on like this! need help! hahha 

Didn't tell anyone yet :ninja::giggles:


----------



## Redsoleshines

lanvin said:


> Not shoes but I bought this snakeskin studded Louboutin clutch/purse, I really love the Louboutin handbag and accessories line but I don't think its overly popular?



Gorgeous!


----------



## Redsoleshines

Loubiwant4me said:


> I finally got my first pair!!!
> Thanks to E boutique on ebay.



These look beautiful with your skin tone.


----------



## lovevanecia

Hi Ladies.  This is my first post.  Been lurking forever and finally decided to create a username. 

Anyway, I REALLY can't afford these, but I'm going through a bad breakup and hey, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE.   I have been lusting over these online for sometime now.  I walked into Last Call today and voila! Maybe it was meant to be. CL Sporting 140 mm

Anyway,  I look forward to getting to know you all.  Thanks


----------



## MaryJoe84

lovevanecia said:


> Hi Ladies.  This is my first post.  Been lurking forever and finally decided to create a username.
> 
> Anyway, I REALLY can't afford these, but I'm going through a bad breakup and hey, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE.   I have been lusting over these online for sometime now.  I walked into Last Call today and voila! Maybe it was meant to be. CL Sporting 140 mm
> 
> Anyway,  I look forward to getting to know you all.  Thanks



YAY!!! Congrats on your first CL's and welcome to The Purseforum!!! 
They look lovely!!!


----------



## gatorpooh

lovevanecia said:


> Hi Ladies.  This is my first post.  Been lurking forever and finally decided to create a username.
> 
> Anyway, I REALLY can't afford these, but I'm going through a bad breakup and hey, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE.   I have been lusting over these online for sometime now.  I walked into Last Call today and voila! Maybe it was meant to be. CL Sporting 140 mm
> 
> Anyway,  I look forward to getting to know you all.  Thanks



Those are HOT!!! Congrats and welcome


----------



## Sue89

lovevanecia said:


> Hi Ladies.  This is my first post.  Been lurking forever and finally decided to create a username.
> 
> Anyway, I REALLY can't afford these, but I'm going through a bad breakup and hey, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE.   I have been lusting over these online for sometime now.  I walked into Last Call today and voila! Maybe it was meant to be. CL Sporting 140 mm
> 
> Anyway,  I look forward to getting to know you all.  Thanks



Yeyyyyy! Congrats and beautiful choice! They worth it!

:welcome2:


----------



## Sue89

Hummmm! I wanted to make a reveal on this but they came without box and thought it wasn't fun! So... Guess what just arrived one day earlier than the tracking number was saying?


----------



## Felicious

Sue89 said:


> Hummmm! I wanted to make a reveal on this but they came without box and thought it wasn't fun! So... Guess what just arrived one day earlier than the tracking number was saying?
> View attachment 2368152



Ooo is that a pair of Ronfifi?


----------



## Sue89

&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; Yep!! You've winnnnnn! Ghgh &#128573;


----------



## Sue89

Felicious said:


> Ooo is that a pair of Ronfifi?



Woops! Didn't quote you before! Ghgh


----------



## jeninvan

So I'm not very good at sticking to my ban...however, in my defence this was totally encouraged by my wonderful DH who said I needed some "sensible" heel (height)...my new leopard geo 100...thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## BagBragger

lovevanecia said:


> Hi Ladies.  This is my first post.  Been lurking forever and finally decided to create a username.
> 
> Anyway, I REALLY can't afford these, but I'm going through a bad breakup and hey, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE.   I have been lusting over these online for sometime now.  I walked into Last Call today and voila! Maybe it was meant to be. CL Sporting 140 mm
> 
> Anyway,  I look forward to getting to know you all.  Thanks




Oh no, a break-up is a terrible way to take the leap!  But they look wonderful and I hope they bring you lots of joy that's causes you to forget about it!


----------



## Christchrist

Lovely buys ladies. Sorry for the general shout out. I am WAY behind


----------



## Sue89

jeninvan said:


> So I'm not very good at sticking to my ban...however, in my defence this was totally encouraged by my wonderful DH who said I needed some "sensible" heel (height)...my new leopard geo 100...thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## hanagirl

Brought this home for Las Vegas. So happy they had my size! The perfect souvenir &#128521;

Pigalle 100mm &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## stilly

jeninvan said:


> So I'm not very good at sticking to my ban...however, in my defence this was totally encouraged by my wonderful DH who said I needed some "sensible" heel (height)...my new leopard geo 100...thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## stilly

lovevanecia said:


> Hi Ladies.  This is my first post.  Been lurking forever and finally decided to create a username.
> 
> Anyway, I REALLY can't afford these, but I'm going through a bad breakup and hey, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE.   I have been lusting over these online for sometime now.  I walked into Last Call today and voila! Maybe it was meant to be. CL Sporting 140 mm
> 
> Anyway,  I look forward to getting to know you all.  Thanks


 
These look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## roxsand

&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Sue89

hanagirl said:


> Brought this home for Las Vegas. So happy they had my size! The perfect souvenir &#128521;
> 
> Pigalle 100mm &#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2368784



 I swear I'm going to have them too one day!! 

Perfect souvenir: true.


----------



## martinaa

roxsand said:


> View attachment 2369016
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;


 
 Great shoes!


----------



## theto

Quick shot of my pre-loved Lastics I got for a steal. Perfect little bootie.


----------



## gatorpooh

So Kate in Grenadine


----------



## 8seventeen19

I've been waiting for months to get these! Camo pony So Kates!


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> I've been waiting for months to get these! Camo pony So Kates!


modelling pictures please!!


----------



## jeninvan

Sue89 said:


> Oh love them!! I fell in love with the Geo from wen I saw them in black suede with golden end! Congrats &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


Thank you...they are so comfy



stilly said:


> I love these *jeninvan*!!!
> Amazing!!!


Thank you Stilly...i have to say i have been wearing them often due to the height not beeing too high


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> I've been waiting for months to get these! Camo pony So Kates!




Ooooooooo I love. Congrats!


----------



## twosmallwonders

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in Grenadine



Oh gosh these really are so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## martinaa

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in Grenadine



Shoe twins!Congrats on a great pair!



shoeaddictklw said:


> I've been waiting for months to get these! Camo pony So Kates!



Ohhh, I love them! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovevanecia said:


> Hi Ladies.  This is my first post.  Been lurking forever and finally decided to create a username.
> 
> Anyway, I REALLY can't afford these, but I'm going through a bad breakup and hey, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE.   I have been lusting over these online for sometime now.  I walked into Last Call today and voila! Maybe it was meant to be. CL Sporting 140 mm
> 
> Anyway,  I look forward to getting to know you all.  Thanks


Welcome and congrats!!! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> So I'm not very good at sticking to my ban...however, in my defence this was totally encouraged by my wonderful DH who said I needed some "sensible" heel (height)...my new leopard geo 100...thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hanagirl said:


> Brought this home for Las Vegas. So happy they had my size! The perfect souvenir &#128521;
> 
> Pigalle 100mm &#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2368784



Classics are always fun


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

shoeaddictklw said:


> I've been waiting for months to get these! Camo pony So Kates!



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in Grenadine



I love how it sparkles. Model pictures please.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in Grenadine



Many congrats! I need these in my collection!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeninvan said:


> So I'm not very good at sticking to my ban...however, in my defence this was totally encouraged by my wonderful DH who said I needed some "sensible" heel (height)...my new leopard geo 100...thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

roxsand said:


> View attachment 2369016
> 
> 
> &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;



So colorful!


----------



## megt10

theto said:


> Quick shot of my pre-loved Lastics I got for a steal. Perfect little bootie.



Love this.


----------



## megt10

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in Grenadine





shoeaddictklw said:


> I've been waiting for months to get these! Camo pony So Kates!



Love the look of both of these shoes.


----------



## Kayapo97

WeLcome and congrats on a great pair of shoes. Nothing like a great pair of sexy shoes to get over a breakup. A much better use of your money than the ex or counselling or to put in lawyers pockets in my view.


----------



## Onye54

My 2nd pair....so happy! Maggie Pumps with Snakeskin & Leather.


----------



## MaryJoe84

Onye54 said:


> My 2nd pair....so happy! Maggie Pumps with Snakeskin & Leather.


----------



## mrsjcfk

I've wanted these for years. Found them on the bay by chance an they are like new! So so happy!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Chanieish said:


> FINALLY (almost)
> 
> These are the Louboutin Geo 120 in Grenadine! They came to my local store today. I reserved a size 36.5 and 37, but they had only gotten size 36.5 in so far and it was a little too small.  So when a 37 comes in a few days they are gonna charge it and send it to me! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Meanwhile here are pics of me in the 36.5. As for sizing, I'm getting .5 size up my pigalle 120 size (which is 1.5 size down from my regular CL size)
> 
> Hope this helps and here are the pics! They are stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 2352730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2352731



Love these.  Want these. Or the turquoise   Can't decide. But the are gorge!!


----------



## Black Elite

These ever so sexy, new-to-me Zipitos came home with me today!


----------



## Black Elite

Onye54 said:


> My 2nd pair....so happy! Maggie Pumps with Snakeskin & Leather.



Those are gorgeous! Your second pair... the early stages of addiction, lol. Congrats!



mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2374292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted these for years. Found them on the bay by chance an they are like new! So so happy!!



So pretty! They look great, too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Onye54 said:


> My 2nd pair....so happy! Maggie Pumps with Snakeskin & Leather.



Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## shoesshoeshoes

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2375170



my oh my  modeling pictures?


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> These ever so sexy, new-to-me Zipitos came home with me today!



OMG those are gorgeous you lucky thing!!!


----------



## Loubspassion

Black Elite said:


> These ever so sexy, new-to-me Zipitos came home with me today!



Wow these r fabulous. Congrats. Where did u get them if I may ask?


----------



## pursenme

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...


Beautiful shoes! Do they fit true to size?


----------



## maryelle

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2375170




those are wowowowow! can't wait to see some mod pics!


----------



## Eltana

Hi girls!

Last saturady I went to JJR boutique n Paris. I was looking for my HG, black jazz calf Corneille 100... But unfortunately they were out of stock  I took a look around and saw a style I did not know and fell in love instantly. Here are my new and beautifully unique Hippique 100 in black calf.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Black Elite

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2375170



Those are GORGEOUS!!! You have GOT to post some modeling pics. 



Kayapo97 said:


> OMG those are gorgeous you lucky thing!!!



Thanks, dear!



Loubspassion said:


> Wow these r fabulous. Congrats. Where did u get them if I may ask?



Thank you! They were a really great ebay find! Miscategorized and incorrectly spelled treasure!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2375170



Those are extremely hot! Model pics please!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Eltana said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Last saturady I went to JJR boutique n Paris. I was looking for my HG, black jazz calf Corneille 100... But unfortunately they were out of stock  I took a look around and saw a style I did not know and fell in love instantly. Here are my new and beautifully unique Hippique 100 in black calf.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 2376286



Wow! What a unique design! Please post some modeling pics...got to see what they look like being worn!


----------



## Sue89

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2375170



OMG  looooove them! I think I've saw them in instagram and liked them there! Ghgh


----------



## roverchic

I am a die-hard Valentino girl, but last weekend, I drank the Loubie Kool-aid


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

roverchic said:


> I am a die-hard Valentino girl, but last weekend, I drank the Loubie Kool-aid



COngrats! Beautiful selections!


----------



## neome

My new black patent Filove 85mm


----------



## Mrs. MFH

roverchic said:


> I am a die-hard Valentino girl, but last weekend, I drank the Loubie Kool-aid




That's some good Kool-aid. Congrats on both classic pairs.


----------



## Donna.west44

Hi ladies
Im new to the CL forum, im normally found on the mulberry pages, but have just got a lovely pair of Black Décolleté 868


Thank for letting me share my new shoes


----------



## roverchic

Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! Beautiful selections!



Thank you. I have to admit that these shoes are like crack. I have already pre-orderd 2 more pair!!!


----------



## roverchic

Mrs. MFH said:


> That's some good Kool-aid. Congrats on both classic pairs.


Thank you!
I have 2 pair of So Kate's on pre-order now...guess I need to do a closet purge to make room for my new boxes!!!


----------



## roverchic

Donna.west44 said:


> Hi ladies
> Im new to the CL forum, im normally found on the mulberry pages, but have just got a lovely pair of Black Décolleté 868
> View attachment 2378570
> 
> Thank for letting me share my new shoes


Adore. Those are PRETTY!!!!


----------



## Eltana

DebbiNC said:


> Wow! What a unique design! Please post some modeling pics...got to see what they look like being worn!



Here they are pairing with grey tights. I love how this style looks classic but not too much!


----------



## Tivo

These bring me so much joy!


----------



## Donna.west44

roverchic said:


> Adore. Those are PRETTY!!!!



Thanks Roverchic they are my third pair of CLs, but I was always a bit nervous to post before, it's an addictive brand!


----------



## NeonLights

Have rounded out an out of control shopping week with these.

Was a little concern the gold detail was a little trashy ???


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

NeonLights said:


> Have rounded out an out of control shopping week with these.
> 
> Was a little concern the gold detail was a little trashy ???



not at all love ! it goes well with nude colour  congratulation !


----------



## maryelle

Eltana said:


> Here they are pairing with grey tights. I love how this style looks classic but not too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2378671
> View attachment 2378672



i like the pairing!


----------



## maryelle

Tivo said:


> These bring me so much joy!



can't go wrong with biancas  congrats!


----------



## maryelle

NeonLights said:


> Have rounded out an out of control shopping week with these.
> 
> Was a little concern the gold detail was a little trashy ???



i find these really hot and unique!  congrats!


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> Have rounded out an out of control shopping week with these.
> 
> Was a little concern the gold detail was a little trashy ???


 
I think these are gorgeous!!!
The gold is a nice accent.


----------



## soleilbrun

stilly said:


> i think these are gorgeous!!!
> The gold is a nice accent.


 
+1


----------



## Guy.Ford

Good evening TPF, new Guy on the block, wanted to share my newest treasure. My first ever pair of Louboutins, my Louis. OMG I'm so overwhelmed with excitement and I owe it all to the love of my life, the bestest ever, my love Nina!! The are currently the basic black, but will be strassed shortly in the future in Swarovski Jet Hematite, which is going to be AMAZEBALLS and I'm so exicited I can't wait!!


----------



## Chanieish

Eltana said:


> Here they are pairing with grey tights. I love how this style looks classic but not too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2378671
> View attachment 2378672



Wonderfully unique pair! Thanks for sharing!



Tivo said:


> These bring me so much joy!



Love Biancas! Great choice!



NeonLights said:


> Have rounded out an out of control shopping week with these.
> 
> Was a little concern the gold detail was a little trashy ???



I don't think it is trashy.  Looks great!



Guy.Ford said:


> Good evening TPF, new Guy on the block, wanted to share my newest treasure. My first ever pair of Louboutins, my Louis. OMG I'm so overwhelmed with excitement and I owe it all to the love of my life, the bestest ever, my love Nina!! The are currently the basic black, but will be strassed shortly in the future in Swarovski Jet Hematite, which is going to be AMAZEBALLS and I'm so exicited I can't wait!!



Yay nice to see some men's shoes here as well! Congratulations! Don't forget to post a pic of the strassed version!


----------



## NeonLights

Thanks lovelies.. 

Looking forward to wearing these when the weather warms up


----------



## Loubspassion

NeonLights said:


> Have rounded out an out of control shopping week with these.
> 
> Was a little concern the gold detail was a little trashy ???



So not trashy. Gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## Loubspassion

Donna.west44 said:


> Hi ladies
> Im new to the CL forum, im normally found on the mulberry pages, but have just got a lovely pair of Black Décolleté 868
> View attachment 2378570
> 
> Thank for letting me share my new shoes



Congrats. Enjoy them. Just got myself a pair and waiting patiently for them to arrive.


----------



## hanagirl

Rrrrraaawrrr!!!  Leopard Iris 

Very comfy!


----------



## stilly

hanagirl said:


> Rrrrraaawrrr!!!  Leopard Iris
> 
> Very comfy!
> 
> View attachment 2381043


 
These look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

hanagirl said:


> Rrrrraaawrrr!!!  Leopard Iris
> 
> Very comfy!
> 
> View attachment 2381043


Those are gorgeous on you!


----------



## nty

roverchic said:


> I am a die-hard Valentino girl, but last weekend, I drank the Loubie Kool-aid


gorgeous!!


----------



## wannaprada

Sorry for the general shout-out but great purchases ladies! 

Just got these today and thought I'd share. &#128522;


----------



## cts900

Amazing purchases, ladies!!!!!



wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but great purchases ladies!
> 
> Just got these today and thought I'd share. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382270



These blow my sox off!  And the color against your skin is AMAZEBALLS!



Eltana said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Last saturady I went to JJR boutique n Paris. I was looking for my HG, black jazz calf Corneille 100... But unfortunately they were out of stock  I took a look around and saw a style I did not know and fell in love instantly. Here are my new and beautifully unique Hippique 100 in black calf.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 2376286



These are so fun and unique.  Great choice for you!


----------



## wannaprada

cts900 said:


> Amazing purchases, ladies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These blow my sox off!  And the color against your skin is AMAZEBALLS!
> 
> 
> 
> These are so fun and unique.  Great choice for you!




Thanks sweetie! I hope all is well!


----------



## Guy.Ford

Chanieish said:


> Yay nice to see some men's shoes here as well! Congratulations! Don't forget to post a pic of the strassed version!



Thanks. Def will, so excited


----------



## 8seventeen19

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but great purchases ladies!
> 
> Just got these today and thought I'd share. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382270


Love these on you!! Is the color IRL as saturated as on the website?



hanagirl said:


> Rrrrraaawrrr!!!  Leopard Iris
> 
> Very comfy!
> 
> View attachment 2381043


And very gorgeous!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

My "new to me" Rolandos that are going to be strassed in Meridian Swarovski crystals!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Loubspassion

BoriquaNina said:


> My "new to me" Rolandos that are going to be strassed in Meridian Swarovski crystals!!! I can't wait!!!



What a gorgeous color. Striking on its own...comgrats


----------



## wannaprada

shoeaddictklw said:


> Love these on you!! Is the color IRL as saturated as on the website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And very gorgeous!!




Thanks sweetie! And yes it is. The color is amazing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NeonLights said:


> Have rounded out an out of control shopping week with these.
> 
> Was a little concern the gold detail was a little trashy ???



No they are not! They are really nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Guy.Ford said:


> Good evening TPF, new Guy on the block, wanted to share my newest treasure. My first ever pair of Louboutins, my Louis. OMG I'm so overwhelmed with excitement and I owe it all to the love of my life, the bestest ever, my love Nina!! The are currently the basic black, but will be strassed shortly in the future in Swarovski Jet Hematite, which is going to be AMAZEBALLS and I'm so exicited I can't wait!!


Congrats! THey are hot!


----------



## mizcolon73

My new Nude So Kate... TTS


----------



## Schuholic

neome said:


> My new black patent Filove 85mm


Ahhhh they are gorgeous! Just saw them on NAP and was wondering if anyone here have them  Would you mind sharing a mod shot?


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but great purchases ladies!
> 
> Just got these today and thought I'd share. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382270



They are fabulous and look so great on you! I love the color! I want a pair to, but can´t get one...



mizcolon73 said:


> My new Nude So Kate... TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383720



They look amazing on You!


----------



## neome

Schuholic said:


> Ahhhh they are gorgeous! Just saw them on NAP and was wondering if anyone here have them  Would you mind sharing a mod shot?


Thank you Schuholic, u can check out my reveal thread here for mod shots  http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/reveal-my-3rd-pair-of-cl-841289.htm


----------



## flyygal

My new Lady Peep Slingback. Will be pairing with a white pencil dress. TTS


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mizcolon73 said:


> My new Nude So Kate... TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383720




Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats on such a classic pair!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

hanagirl said:


> Rrrrraaawrrr!!!  Leopard Iris
> 
> Very comfy!
> 
> View attachment 2381043


Love!! Congrats!


----------



## mizcolon73

martinaa said:


> They are fabulous and look so great on you! I love the color! I want a pair to, but can´t get one...
> 
> 
> 
> They look amazing on You!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats on such a classic pair!




Thank you ladies!! I saw in here someone said they were at Madison, so I jumped on it!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Chanieish said:


> FINALLY (almost)
> 
> These are the Louboutin Geo 120 in Grenadine! They came to my local store today. I reserved a size 36.5 and 37, but they had only gotten size 36.5 in so far and it was a little too small.  So when a 37 comes in a few days they are gonna charge it and send it to me! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Meanwhile here are pics of me in the 36.5. As for sizing, I'm getting .5 size up my pigalle 120 size (which is 1.5 size down from my regular CL size)
> 
> Hope this helps and here are the pics! They are stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 2352730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2352731


Beautiful!!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Loubiwant4me said:


> I finally got my first pair!!!
> Thanks to E boutique on ebay.


Stunning!! Congrats!!


----------



## daintyfeet

lovevanecia said:


> Hi Ladies.  This is my first post.  Been lurking forever and finally decided to create a username.
> 
> Anyway, I REALLY can't afford these, but I'm going through a bad breakup and hey, YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE.   I have been lusting over these online for sometime now.  I walked into Last Call today and voila! Maybe it was meant to be. CL Sporting 140 mm
> 
> Anyway,  I look forward to getting to know you all.  Thanks


Welcome and congrats on your very lovely first pair! Every dark cloud has a silver lining. I'm sure better things will happen.


----------



## daintyfeet

jeninvan said:


> So I'm not very good at sticking to my ban...however, in my defence this was totally encouraged by my wonderful DH who said I needed some "sensible" heel (height)...my new leopard geo 100...thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## daintyfeet

hanagirl said:


> Brought this home for Las Vegas. So happy they had my size! The perfect souvenir &#128521;
> 
> Pigalle 100mm &#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2368784


Congrats on this stunning classic!! Never goes out of style. Am still waiting for my size to pop up in the boutique....


----------



## daintyfeet

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in Grenadine


Sooo sexy and beautiful. Congrats! Sorry for choking up the thread...have been absent for awhile and I'm on my phone. Don't know how to do multi-quote replies?!


----------



## daintyfeet

shoeaddictklw said:


> I've been waiting for months to get these! Camo pony So Kates!


Congrats!! Looks unique! Love to see mod shots please


----------



## daintyfeet

Donna.west44 said:


> Hi ladies
> Im new to the CL forum, im normally found on the mulberry pages, but have just got a lovely pair of Black Décolleté 868
> View attachment 2378570
> 
> Thank for letting me share my new shoes


Lovely!! Congrats!


----------



## daintyfeet

Eltana said:


> Here they are pairing with grey tights. I love how this style looks classic but not too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2378671
> View attachment 2378672


Wow, nice!!


----------



## daintyfeet

hanagirl said:


> Rrrrraaawrrr!!!  Leopard Iris
> 
> Very comfy!
> 
> View attachment 2381043


These are GORGEOUS!!!!!  congrats!!


----------



## Loubspassion

NeonLights said:


> Have rounded out an out of control shopping week with these.
> 
> Was a little concern the gold detail was a little trashy ???



What is this style?


----------



## gatorpooh

So Kate in black patent...I'm still not sure if I am keeping them. My black patent SEX Pigalles will be here on Tuesday and I don't really NEED two pairs of 5 inch black heels! They sure are pretty though. Someone give me an excuse to keep both


----------



## mizcolon73

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in black patent...I'm still not sure if I am keeping them. My black patent SEX Pigalles will be here on Tuesday and I don't really NEED two pairs of 5 inch black heels! They sure are pretty though. Someone give me an excuse to keep both



The sex ones are fun for fun times and the so Kate's are for any occasion!!! Versatility!!!


----------



## NeonLights

Loubspassion said:


> What is this style?



These are called Rena


----------



## NeonLights

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in black patent...I'm still not sure if I am keeping them. My black patent SEX Pigalles will be here on Tuesday and I don't really NEED two pairs of 5 inch black heels! They sure are pretty though. Someone give me an excuse to keep both



Def need both.. One for a more classic feel the other for when you want to pack a punch


----------



## NeonLights

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but great purchases ladies!
> 
> Just got these today and thought I'd share. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382270



Love these!!! Are they suede or just calf?


----------



## ChrisyAM15

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in black patent...I'm still not sure if I am keeping them. My black patent SEX Pigalles will be here on Tuesday and I don't really NEED two pairs of 5 inch black heels! They sure are pretty though. Someone give me an excuse to keep both


Keep both!!
These look amazing on you, don't let them go!!
Congrats.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in black patent...I'm still not sure if I am keeping them. My black patent SEX Pigalles will be here on Tuesday and I don't really NEED two pairs of 5 inch black heels! They sure are pretty though. Someone give me an excuse to keep both



Looking hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

flyygal said:


> My new Lady Peep Slingback. Will be pairing with a white pencil dress. TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383846


Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Sorry for the general shout-out but great purchases ladies!
> 
> Just got these today and thought I'd share. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382270



Sexy sexy!!


----------



## Sue89

New to me: Alta Fifre 120 
Love them!


----------



## splashinstella

So gorgeous!! Can't wait to see a outfit pic with those boots on!


----------



## Kayapo97

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in black patent...I'm still not sure if I am keeping them. My black patent SEX Pigalles will be here on Tuesday and I don't really NEED two pairs of 5 inch black heels! They sure are pretty though. Someone give me an excuse to keep both



They look gorgeous on you. 

How silly of course you need two pairs of black patent heels - one pair for Monday to Friday and then the second sex pair for the weekend when you can relax more !


----------



## daintyfeet

Sharing my décolleté 554 100mm pony leopards!!! Did not expect them to pop up in my size on the official CL website! Was checking out something else and spotted them by chance. OMG I've been lusting after a pair of leopards for ages! Soooo happy to get them finally!! And they're soooo SOOOO comfy!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

daintyfeet said:


> Sharing my décolleté 554 100mm pony leopards!!! Did not expect them to pop up in my size on the official CL website! Was checking out something else and spotted them by chance. OMG I've been lusting after a pair of leopards for ages! Soooo happy to get them finally!! And they're soooo SOOOO comfy!!



How beautiful ..... love them &#9825;


----------



## flyygal

daintyfeet said:


> Sharing my décolleté 554 100mm pony leopards!!! Did not expect them to pop up in my size on the official CL website! Was checking out something else and spotted them by chance. OMG I've been lusting after a pair of leopards for ages! Soooo happy to get them finally!! And they're soooo SOOOO comfy!!




Love it  Now know what my next pair of shoes is.


----------



## daintyfeet

flyygal said:


> Love it  Now know what my next pair of shoes is.





Prada_Princess said:


> How beautiful ..... love them &#9825;



Thank you ladies! I'm loving them so much too!


----------



## Hca13

please authenticate ladies i need your help!!!!!


----------



## IramImtiaz

Hca13 said:


> View attachment 2387580
> View attachment 2387581
> View attachment 2387582
> View attachment 2387583
> View attachment 2387584
> 
> 
> please authenticate ladies i need your help!!!!!



Please post these in the authentication thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html


----------



## IramImtiaz

Sue89 said:


> New to me: Alta Fifre 120
> Love them!
> View attachment 2386907



My god! You are one lucky lady  so flipping hot!


----------



## hhl4vr

daintyfeet said:


> Sharing my décolleté 554 100mm pony leopards!!! Did not expect them to pop up in my size on the official CL website! Was checking out something else and spotted them by chance. OMG I've been lusting after a pair of leopards for ages! Soooo happy to get them finally!! And they're soooo SOOOO comfy!!


 
Very beautiful,  congrats on your purchase


----------



## Kayapo97

Sue89 said:


> New to me: Alta Fifre 120
> Love them!
> View attachment 2386907



Oh lovely boots, congrats! how are you going to style outfits to go with them?


----------



## Sue89

daintyfeet said:


> Sharing my décolleté 554 100mm pony leopards!!! Did not expect them to pop up in my size on the official CL website! Was checking out something else and spotted them by chance. OMG I've been lusting after a pair of leopards for ages! Soooo happy to get them finally!! And they're soooo SOOOO comfy!!



So happy for you they look perfect!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

daintyfeet said:


> Sharing my décolleté 554 100mm pony leopards!!! Did not expect them to pop up in my size on the official CL website! Was checking out something else and spotted them by chance. OMG I've been lusting after a pair of leopards for ages! Soooo happy to get them finally!! And they're soooo SOOOO comfy!!


Twins! These are definitely one of my favorite pairs I own.


----------



## Sue89

IramImtiaz said:


> My god! You are one lucky lady  so flipping hot!


Thank you! I'm so happy that I've found them!!
&#10084;


Kayapo97 said:


> Oh lovely boots, congrats! how are you going to style outfits to go with them?


Thank you  don't really know yet! I'm planning something for they're first time out but I'm not so sure and I need the rain to stop ghghgh... Anyway my closet it's almost total black, I have a few pieces in gray and red and some white is appearing in the last months but they're exceptions! &#128540; I'll post a picture! &#128536;


----------



## daintyfeet

hhl4vr said:


> Very beautiful,  congrats on your purchase





Sue89 said:


> So happy for you they look perfect!!!



Thank you so much! 



shoeaddictklw said:


> Twins! These are definitely one of my favorite pairs I own.



Yay!! So glad for you as well!! Cheers!!  

P.S. Found you on IG!


----------



## daintyfeet

Sue89 said:


> New to me: Alta Fifre 120
> Love them!
> View attachment 2386907



They're gorgeous!!  would love to see mod pics


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

So kate on the way


----------



## daintyfeet

Two more arrived...

Here's one of them: Lady Peep Santafe.


----------



## gatorpooh

daintyfeet said:


> Two more arrived...
> 
> Here's one of them: Lady Peep Santafe.



WOW!!! Those look fabulous on you!


----------



## Christchrist

Great picks everyone.


----------



## Miss_smidge

My Belle pythons  from the Outnet sale...


----------



## needloub

Miss_smidge said:


> My Belle pythons  from the Outnet sale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388873



Great pair and a great find during the sale!


----------



## gatorpooh

My SEX Pigalles came today. I am still on the fence about these. They are fun and they look great on my shoe shelf, but I'm wondering how much I will actually wear them.


----------



## beagly911

I apologize for the general shout out to everyone, I've been MIA and had to go back 22 pages to catch up!  Everyone has gotten some fabulous and amazing CL's!!  Congrats to you all!


----------



## Chanieish

gatorpooh said:


> My SEX Pigalles came today. I am still on the fence about these. They are fun and they look great on my shoe shelf, but I'm wondering how much I will actually wear them.



Beautiful!!! 

I love mine and wear them all the time! I wear them with dresses for dinners out. Honestly no one can read the SEX and the extra sparkle makes it fancy.


----------



## daintyfeet

gatorpooh said:


> My SEX Pigalles came today. I am still on the fence about these. They are fun and they look great on my shoe shelf, but I'm wondering how much I will actually wear them.



These are stunning! So cheeky and sexy! Not an everyday shoe though. So it's better to keep the So Kates plus these. 



gatorpooh said:


> WOW!!! Those look fabulous on you!



Thank you so much sweetie!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Miss_smidge said:


> My Belle pythons  from the Outnet sale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388873



Awesome and congrats!! So sad that exotics cannot be shipped to my country.


----------



## daintyfeet

Here's the other pair I scored at the secret outnet sale - Au palace 120mm in silver Specchio and Strass. The heels have a pinkish hue due to the camera flash.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gatorpooh said:


> My SEX Pigalles came today. I am still on the fence about these. They are fun and they look great on my shoe shelf, but I'm wondering how much I will actually wear them.



Super hot!!


----------



## Divealicious

My new Sex 120! Am not sure if i will keep them though, they are very tight! I will do some more research on how much they will stretch...


----------



## llogie

Yolanda 100 patent pink.  Got these from the Outnet sale.  They seem pretty comfy with padding on the inside.  Awesome color!


----------



## gatorpooh

Divealicious said:


> My new Sex 120! Am not sure if i will keep them though, they are very tight! I will do some more research on how much they will stretch...



I am having the same issues. Mine are SO tight! It is painful at this point. Let me know how the stretching goes. I may send mine back as well.


----------



## jyyanks

Here are my new Botalili boots!!!  I'm currently breaking them in and it's painful but I get so many compliments. BTW - I got these cut down because they came up too high....


----------



## missnicoleeee

NeonLights said:


> Have rounded out an out of control shopping week with these.
> 
> Was a little concern the gold detail was a little trashy ???



Whoa! I loveeeeee these. What's their name?


----------



## Divealicious

gatorpooh said:


> I am having the same issues. Mine are SO tight! It is painful at this point. Let me know how the stretching goes. I may send mine back as well.



What size did you get and what is your tts if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## gatorpooh

Divealicious said:


> What size did you get and what is your tts if you dont mind me asking?



My TTS is an 8 and I purchased a 7. I ordered a pair of regular Pigalle 120s in an 8 a couple of weeks ago and they were about a size too big. I was surprised these were so tight. The length fits ok, pretty snug but not painful. The toe box however is absolute torture. I know they stretch, but I'm not sure how much.


----------



## Divealicious

gatorpooh said:


> The length fits ok, pretty snug but not painful. The toe box however is absolute torture. I know they stretch, but I'm not sure how much.



I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## Vix74

Got these Declic pumps from The Outnet, they just arrived today! I really like them but I usually wear a 37 and their website said TTS, but they're a bit tight! Put them in shoe stretchers, fingers crossed they'll stretch enough to fit better...


----------



## hhl4vr

jyyanks said:


> Here are my new Botalili boots!!!  I'm currently breaking them in and it's painful but I get so many compliments. BTW - I got these cut down because they came up too high....


 
Very nice boots   Can I ask what size?  Where do they hurt-are they too tight?


----------



## Sue89

Miss_smidge said:


> My Belle pythons  from the Outnet sale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388873



 Love them congrats!! You're so lucky!!!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

jyyanks said:


> Here are my new Botalili boots!!!  I'm currently breaking them in and it's painful but I get so many compliments. BTW - I got these cut down because they came up too high....



wheres the like button.. so i can press it 100 times!!! 

Really classic, any guy would love to link arms or hold hands with a woman looking great in these!!! 

Great job


----------



## maddy2280

Just wanted to share my new love Lady Max 100 from the outnet.com. This is my first time posting a pic so apologies if i did something wrong. I am so excited about them. I got them especially for my upcoming Vegas bday bash. Yayyy!! Now just have to plan a outfit around this pair ).


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Got my Sex Pigalle pumps recently. Also from the outnet sale


----------



## jyyanks

hhl4vr said:


> Very nice boots   Can I ask what size?  Where do they hurt-are they too tight?


The boots are a 7.5 (37.5?).  I am usually a size 7 but 7.5 in CL's. The heel height with the platform is comfortable but they are extremely tight in the ankle area and that is what hurts the most.  I need to stretch the ankle part of the boot.  I have really skinny calves and these boots are tight!!


----------



## jyyanks

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> wheres the like button.. so i can press it 100 times!!!
> 
> Really classic, any guy would love to link arms or hold hands with a woman looking great in these!!!
> 
> Great job


Thank you Thank you!  They were a splurge but worth every penny. I get compliments on them from guys and gals whenever I wear them.


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions!


----------



## Christchrist

What is this outnet?


----------



## Sue89

maddy2280 said:


> Just wanted to share my new love Lady Max 100 from the outnet.com. This is my first time posting a pic so apologies if i did something wrong. I am so excited about them. I got them especially for my upcoming Vegas bday bash. Yayyy!! Now just have to plan a outfit around this pair ).
> View attachment 2391735



Congrats!!


----------



## Sue89

Christchrist said:


> What is this outnet?



It's the netaporter outlet


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> What is this outnet?



NAP outlet

they had a 'private' sale on CLs...there's a thread about it in the shopping section


----------



## julianorman

Vix74 said:


> Got these Declic pumps from The Outnet, they just arrived today! I really like them but I usually wear a 37 and their website said TTS, but they're a bit tight! Put them in shoe stretchers, fingers crossed they'll stretch enough to fit better...



I hope that works out for you!


----------



## Aplblsm

New to me. Roccia Python Twistochat


----------



## maymay8098

newly acquired teal suede 100 mm pigalles via bluefly! love


----------



## stilly

Aplblsm said:


> New to me. Roccia Python Twistochat
> 
> View attachment 2392613
> 
> View attachment 2392615


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## theonlylady007

maddy2280 said:


> Just wanted to share my new love Lady Max 100 from the outnet.com. This is my first time posting a pic so apologies if i did something wrong. I am so excited about them. I got them especially for my upcoming Vegas bday bash. Yayyy!! Now just have to plan a outfit around this pair ).
> View attachment 2391735


 
I got the same pair and I loooooove them! enjoy! they are fabulous and you will get many compliments on them (I always do, they are a show stoper)


----------



## BagBragger

Hey Dear!  How are you?  Very pretty shoes...and I'm not the biggest fan of skin.  The closet I had was pony hair and notice I said had, lol!  But those look like they favor a more neutral color so they should be very versatile.  What is the heel height?  Listen to me...that's one of the good reasons for not logging on to the PF...everyone's shoes makes you question if you should have that shoe in your closet...even when you know that you know better!!!

Enjoy those beauties!  I refuse to allow myself to buy anything right now.  I must shed some weight before winter settles in and shoes will be my reward.  I am hopeful I can accomplish my goal before the next sale!



Aplblsm said:


> New to me. Roccia Python Twistochat
> 
> View attachment 2392613
> 
> View attachment 2392615


----------



## Aplblsm

stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you!!!



Thanks so much, *Stilly*!


----------



## Aplblsm

BagBragger said:


> Hey Dear!  How are you?  Very pretty shoes...and I'm not the biggest fan of skin.  The closet I had was pony hair and notice I said had, lol!  But those look like they favor a more neutral color so they should be very versatile.  What is the heel height?  Listen to me...that's one of the good reasons for not logging on to the PF...everyone's shoes makes you question if you should have that shoe in your closet...even when you know that you know better!!!
> 
> Enjoy those beauties!  I refuse to allow myself to buy anything right now.  I must shed some weight before winter settles in and shoes will be my reward.  I am hopeful I can accomplish my goal before the next sale!



Hi there!  I'm doing well and hope you are, too!  I absolutely LOVE snakeskin, which is honestly what started this addition hard and heavy.  And I'm a big fan of any animal hair.  I guess you could say my leanings are anything exotic!  The color is very neutral with browns, grays, and tans.  I wore it with a gray sweater and it matched perfectly (and you know where I first took them for a spin last weekend!).  The heel is about 100m. 

I know what you mean about buying more; I'm eyeing so many shoes right now - So Kate, some in the nudes collection, Greissimo, etc. Another two pair and I might have to start my own collection thread!  LOL  I need to shed a few pounds also, but I'm not letting it stop me!


----------



## Danielle81

gatorpooh said:


> My TTS is an 8 and I purchased a 7. I ordered a pair of regular Pigalle 120s in an 8 a couple of weeks ago and they were about a size too big. I was surprised these were so tight. The length fits ok, pretty snug but not painful. The toe box however is absolute torture. I know they stretch, but I'm not sure how much.




My TTS is a 36 and I originally got a 35 in patent pigalle and couldn't stand in them they were so tight. I got a 35.5 and the toe was much better but the length is less snug. I figure ill just pad them if they get too loose. The height of the 120mm is challenging enough I don't need my toes loosing circulation as well!!


----------



## needloub

I got a pair of practical white/black Balinodono flats from _The Outnet_ sale...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NeedLoub i love them!! double points for being practical too


----------



## needloub

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> NeedLoub i love them!! double points for being practical too



Thanks!  I really love the white patent!  I want this pair in the nude as well


----------



## JadeVetti

g

My Lamu 120 leather boots.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Vix74 said:


> Got these Declic pumps from The Outnet, they just arrived today! I really like them but I usually wear a 37 and their website said TTS, but they're a bit tight! Put them in shoe stretchers, fingers crossed they'll stretch enough to fit better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391233



Congrats! They are lovely!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JadeVetti said:


> View attachment 2393719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> My Lamu 120 leather boots.



Boots looking good on you.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

JadeVetti said:


> View attachment 2393719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> My Lamu 120 leather boots.



i got the same pair.  Congrat . Do you find them to be comfortable though??I have not wear them out yet. Just got my new pair since it run smaller.


----------



## jennarae86

My husband just returned from SEMA in Vegas and brought back 2 beautiful surprises for me 

May I present Daffodile spikes and Lady Peep in glitter
Here are some individual shots and then a group shot. (One of them still has the border around it from instagram). Sorry the top two are sideways, they were fine when I saved them on my desktop.


----------



## daintyfeet

maddy2280 said:


> Just wanted to share my new love Lady Max 100 from the outnet.com. This is my first time posting a pic so apologies if i did something wrong. I am so excited about them. I got them especially for my upcoming Vegas bday bash. Yayyy!! Now just have to plan a outfit around this pair ).
> View attachment 2391735



Congrats!!! These are sooo stunning!! Love them!! But they were sold out the minute I logged on to the website (((


----------



## daintyfeet

jennarae86 said:


> My husband just returned from SEMA in Vegas and brought back 2 beautiful surprises for me
> 
> May I present Daffodile spikes and Lady Peep in glitter
> Here are some individual shots and then a group shot. (One of them still has the border around it from instagram). Sorry the top two are sideways, they were fine when I saved them on my desktop.
> 
> View attachment 2394141
> 
> View attachment 2394142
> 
> View attachment 2394143
> 
> View attachment 2394144



These are beautiful!!! Your hubby is really wonderful! Congrats! 

Lol same here...I tend to just post pics from my instagram too. And whatever I posted here in the past were also just simply uploaded onto instagram. Too time consuming to do double images. Lol


----------



## Loubspassion

NeonLights said:


> These are called Rena



Thanks. They're gorgeous


----------



## jennarae86

daintyfeet said:


> These are beautiful!!! Your hubby is really wonderful! Congrats!
> 
> Lol same here...I tend to just post pics from my instagram too. And whatever I posted here in the past were also just simply uploaded onto instagram. Too time consuming to do double images. Lol




Haha I agree and thank you soo much


----------



## kb23

daintyfeet said:


> Two more arrived...
> 
> Here's one of them: Lady Peep Santafe.



I've got the exact same pair!!!!
Their gorgeous on you!


----------



## soleilbrun

jennarae86 said:


> My husband just returned from SEMA in Vegas and brought back 2 beautiful surprises for me
> 
> May I present Daffodile spikes and Lady Peep in glitter
> Here are some individual shots and then a group shot. (One of them still has the border around it from instagram). Sorry the top two are sideways, they were fine when I saved them on my desktop.
> 
> View attachment 2394141
> 
> View attachment 2394142
> 
> View attachment 2394143
> 
> View attachment 2394144


 
Congrats! I love all the tonal spikes coming out these days.


----------



## daintyfeet

kb23 said:


> I've got the exact same pair!!!!
> Their gorgeous on you!



Yay!! Twinsies! Thank you so much and congrats to you as well!!


----------



## HauteBaganista

jennarae86 said:


> My husband just returned from SEMA in Vegas and brought back 2 beautiful surprises for me
> 
> May I present Daffodile spikes and Lady Peep in glitter
> Here are some individual shots and then a group shot. (One of them still has the border around it from instagram). Sorry the top two are sideways, they were fine when I saved them on my desktop.
> 
> View attachment 2394141
> 
> View attachment 2394142
> 
> View attachment 2394143
> 
> View attachment 2394144


 

Daffodile spikes in that color i have not seen! GORGEOUS Honey! You must grace us with a picture soon with these bad boys on


----------



## HotRedBag

Love them!!


----------



## kb23

daintyfeet said:


> Yay!! Twinsies! Thank you so much and congrats to you as well!!



My newest baby!!
I also got mine from theoutnet as well


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jennarae86 said:


> My husband just returned from SEMA in Vegas and brought back 2 beautiful surprises for me
> 
> May I present Daffodile spikes and Lady Peep in glitter
> Here are some individual shots and then a group shot. (One of them still has the border around it from instagram). Sorry the top two are sideways, they were fine when I saved them on my desktop.
> 
> View attachment 2394141
> 
> View attachment 2394142
> 
> View attachment 2394143
> 
> View attachment 2394144



Beautiful selections! Your husband has great taste!


----------



## Frivole88

Got my new silver Greissimo Pumps from Outnet.


----------



## hollyspringskim

Picked up these shoes over the weekend. I have been so obsessed with the color; but, sadly, still recovering from foot surgery in September... For now, I can admire them..&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Fleuve 100 Patent in Grege


----------



## hollyspringskim

Sorry ladies for the horrid, previous pix of my Fleuve 100... This shot is better.


----------



## martinaa

hollyspringskim said:


> Sorry ladies for the horrid, previous pix of my Fleuve 100... This shot is better.


 
What a great color! Congrats!


----------



## anr_28

OK Ladies, my heart is broken! I just received my first pair of CLs from The Outnet. I was invited to their super secret online sale. I was very excited and there were very few left in my size that I liked. I ended up purchasing the 150MM Nodo Slingbacks. 

Here's the thing - they were over 60% off. I pulled them out of the box today and they are gorgeous BUT they appear to have been previously worn. :cry::cry: See the pictures below, but the golden color of both sides of both shoe boxes has been rubbed off in a way such that it's gray. Also, the extra set of heel taps sent with these are NOT the correct heel taps. They appear to go to a pair with a much thicker heel (and are black, not tan). 

Should I keep these anyway or send them back for a refund (assuming The Outnet will let me do that)??? I feel let down - there was no disclaimer about the possible purchase of pre-worn or returned items. 

I need some serious input here! [For the image, look at the silver part. These shoes have a high gold metallic shine so was difficult to find good lighting that shows the rubbing  At the very front, you'll see a white spot/rubbed off spot also]


----------



## anr_28

anr_28 said:


> OK Ladies, my heart is broken! I just received my first pair of CLs from The Outnet. I was invited to their super secret online sale. I was very excited and there were very few left in my size that I liked. I ended up purchasing the 150MM Nodo Slingbacks.
> 
> Here's the thing - they were over 60% off. I pulled them out of the box today and they are gorgeous BUT they appear to have been previously worn. :cry::cry: See the pictures below, but the golden color of both sides of both shoe boxes has been rubbed off in a way such that it's gray. Also, the extra set of heel taps sent with these are NOT the correct heel taps. They appear to go to a pair with a much thicker heel (and are black, not tan).
> 
> Should I keep these anyway or send them back for a refund (assuming The Outnet will let me do that)??? I feel let down - there was no disclaimer about the possible purchase of pre-worn or returned items.
> 
> I need some serious input here! [For the image, look at the silver part. These shoes have a high gold metallic shine so was difficult to find good lighting that shows the rubbing  At the very front, you'll see a white spot/rubbed off spot also]


The pictures are very large, but you can see the 'rubbing' It is like that on each side of each shoe near the toe box.


----------



## neome

anr_28 said:


> OK Ladies, my heart is broken! I just received my first pair of CLs from The Outnet. I was invited to their super secret online sale. I was very excited and there were very few left in my size that I liked. I ended up purchasing the 150MM Nodo Slingbacks.
> 
> Here's the thing - they were over 60% off. I pulled them out of the box today and they are gorgeous BUT they appear to have been previously worn. :cry::cry: See the pictures below, but the golden color of both sides of both shoe boxes has been rubbed off in a way such that it's gray. Also, the extra set of heel taps sent with these are NOT the correct heel taps. They appear to go to a pair with a much thicker heel (and are black, not tan).
> 
> Should I keep these anyway or send them back for a refund (assuming The Outnet will let me do that)??? I feel let down - there was no disclaimer about the possible purchase of pre-worn or returned items.
> 
> I need some serious input here! [For the image, look at the silver part. These shoes have a high gold metallic shine so was difficult to find good lighting that shows the rubbing  At the very front, you'll see a white spot/rubbed off spot also]


this is totally unacceptable, clearly there a lot of defects on the shoes plus the mixed up heeltips, i would return it for a refull refund, i would make a complaint too so that u will be compensated, i usually complaint to net a porter if they messed up my order n they would compensate in terms of credit shopping, i have no experience on outnet though, but u can always try


----------



## anr_28

neome said:


> this is totally unacceptable, clearly there a lot of defects on the shoes plus the mixed up heeltips, i would return it for a refull refund, i would make a complaint too so that u will be compensated, i usually complaint to net a porter if they messed up my order n they would compensate in terms of credit shopping, i have no experience on outnet though, but u can always try


I agree - unacceptable! I contacted them and will be returning the shoes. What is ridiculous is that they will have to conduct 'an investigation' into my quality issues. I'm not sure how long that will take (shipping alone took two full weeks with customs clearance). If they deem the shoes to be damaged, I will get a full refund back. 

Before I send them back, I am taking video and pictures of each shoe (even more than above) so that I have proof!

This is an absolute let down!! I will most likely not be buying from The Outnet again. I feel ripped off!


----------



## JadeVetti

Thank you Lavenderduckiez and sleepyl0verxgrl!

I'm so thankful I went up a full size; when wearing for long periods of time (5 hours plus), they tend to stiffen the back of my heels, and the leather will take quite a great number of wears to stretch. It is indeed narrow!


----------



## JadeVetti

Double posting; just couldn't resist .

My So Kate in Rouge Noir (38.5).


----------



## Pursebop

*a little loubie, a little LV...*


----------



## Christchrist

JadeVetti said:


> View attachment 2397786
> 
> 
> Double posting; just couldn't resist .
> 
> My So Kate in Rouge Noir (38.5).



So pretty 



******** said:


> *a little loubie, a little LV...*




The best combo


----------



## D5791M

JadeVetti said:


> View attachment 2397786
> 
> 
> Double posting; just couldn't resist .
> 
> My So Kate in Rouge Noir (38.5).


I hope you happy with  your new shoes,try walk at home,for me So Kate is very uncomfortable(((((for me easy to walk in 160 ml pump but not n So Kate and  do not know why.


----------



## Pursebop

Christchrist said:


> So pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best combo



* 
Christchrist*


----------



## hollyspringskim

martinaa said:


> What a great color! Congrats!



Thank you....


----------



## Kenyanqn

I havent been on here in months so im not even sure what my last purchase post was so ill just go with my three last purchases. (please excuse the terrible quality)  
Patent Flo 120mm peep toe pumps 
Decollete 554 100mm in nude
So Kate 120mm Patent in Rouge Noir


----------



## NeonLights

missnicoleeee said:


> Whoa! I loveeeeee these. What's their name?



Sorry for the delay.. These are called rena


----------



## NeonLights

Kenyanqn said:


> I havent been on here in months so im not even sure what my last purchase post was so ill just go with my three last purchases. (please excuse the terrible quality)
> Patent Flo 120mm peep toe pumps
> Decollete 554 100mm in nude
> So Kate 120mm Patent in Rouge Noir
> View attachment 2398673
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398676
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398677
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398680



Love them all!!!


----------



## NeonLights

hollyspringskim said:


> Sorry ladies for the horrid, previous pix of my Fleuve 100... This shot is better.



The cut on those are soooo sexy


----------



## maddy2280

daintyfeet said:


> Congrats!!! These are sooo stunning!! Love them!! But they were sold out the minute I logged on to the website (((




Thanks Dainty, Unfortunately I just sent them back . I was forcing myself to keep them but they were a tad too small for me, not sure what size you are but I sent back 38.5. They ran really small, my tts is 38, but theses ran a full size small.


----------



## maddy2280

jennarae86 said:


> My husband just returned from SEMA in Vegas and brought back 2 beautiful surprises for me
> 
> May I present Daffodile spikes and Lady Peep in glitter
> Here are some individual shots and then a group shot. (One of them still has the border around it from instagram). Sorry the top two are sideways, they were fine when I saved them on my desktop.
> 
> View attachment 2394141
> 
> View attachment 2394142
> 
> View attachment 2394143
> 
> View attachment 2394144




Omg omg omg, those are STUNNING! Congrats and you are a lucky gal, your husband has great taste.


----------



## maryelle

Kenyanqn said:


> I havent been on here in months so im not even sure what my last purchase post was so ill just go with my three last purchases. (please excuse the terrible quality)
> Patent Flo 120mm peep toe pumps
> Decollete 554 100mm in nude
> So Kate 120mm Patent in Rouge Noir
> View attachment 2398673
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398676
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398677
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398680



lovely purchases! congrats!


----------



## maryelle

jennarae86 said:


> My husband just returned from SEMA in Vegas and brought back 2 beautiful surprises for me
> 
> May I present Daffodile spikes and Lady Peep in glitter
> Here are some individual shots and then a group shot. (One of them still has the border around it from instagram). Sorry the top two are sideways, they were fine when I saved them on my desktop.
> 
> View attachment 2394141
> 
> View attachment 2394142
> 
> View attachment 2394143
> 
> View attachment 2394144



these are GORGEOUS! very sweet of your DH!


----------



## Kenyanqn

maryelle said:


> lovely purchases! congrats!



Thanks


----------



## Kenyanqn

NeonLights said:


> Love them all!!!


Thanks


----------



## Onye54

Just delivered right now! So stoked!!! Bought them on eBay...never worn. Good deal. I'm happy...sooo happy


----------



## Kenyanqn

Ok, so I got one more...these shoes are just too fabulous i couldn't resist 
So Kate Patent in Corazen


----------



## NeonLights

Can't wait to crack these out... the heel on these are soooo sexy


----------



## daintyfeet

Sharing my new babies from the CL e-boutique -- décolleté 554 100mm red patent. I'd been searching for this true red for ages! Sooooo happy to have found them.


----------



## daintyfeet

hollyspringskim said:


> Sorry ladies for the horrid, previous pix of my Fleuve 100... This shot is better.



Beautiful cut! How does this compare with the Pigalle and/or décolleté in terms of cutting and toe box room? I'm contemplating on one if the right colour comes along in my size. TIA! Xoxo


----------



## daintyfeet

anr_28 said:


> OK Ladies, my heart is broken! I just received my first pair of CLs from The Outnet. I was invited to their super secret online sale. I was very excited and there were very few left in my size that I liked. I ended up purchasing the 150MM Nodo Slingbacks.
> 
> Here's the thing - they were over 60% off. I pulled them out of the box today and they are gorgeous BUT they appear to have been previously worn. :cry::cry: See the pictures below, but the golden color of both sides of both shoe boxes has been rubbed off in a way such that it's gray. Also, the extra set of heel taps sent with these are NOT the correct heel taps. They appear to go to a pair with a much thicker heel (and are black, not tan).
> 
> Should I keep these anyway or send them back for a refund (assuming The Outnet will let me do that)??? I feel let down - there was no disclaimer about the possible purchase of pre-worn or returned items.
> 
> I need some serious input here! [For the image, look at the silver part. These shoes have a high gold metallic shine so was difficult to find good lighting that shows the rubbing  At the very front, you'll see a white spot/rubbed off spot also]



So sorry my friend. But they're really beautiful. Such a pity! My 2 pairs from outnet came in perfect condition. Your pair has a little too many scuffs so I'd vote to return and ask for a refund.


----------



## daintyfeet

Kenyanqn said:


> I havent been on here in months so im not even sure what my last purchase post was so ill just go with my three last purchases. (please excuse the terrible quality)
> Patent Flo 120mm peep toe pumps
> Decollete 554 100mm in nude
> So Kate 120mm Patent in Rouge Noir
> View attachment 2398673
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398676
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398677
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398680



They look gorgeous on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## daintyfeet

maddy2280 said:


> Thanks Dainty, Unfortunately I just sent them back . I was forcing myself to keep them but they were a tad too small for me, not sure what size you are but I sent back 38.5. They ran really small, my tts is 38, but theses ran a full size small.



Awww... So sad to hear that dear. I'm size 34...I've really tiny feet and it's super hard to find shoes in my size! And this applies not just to Loubis! That model you bought was completely sold out the minute I logged on. So I'm still hunting for a gold pair! Better luck for both of us next time.


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> Ok, so I got one more...these shoes are just too fabulous i couldn't resist
> 
> So Kate Patent in Corazen



That color!!! I'm  so temped 



NeonLights said:


> Can't wait to crack these out... the heel on these are soooo sexy



I bet they are comfy 



daintyfeet said:


> Sharing my new babies from the CL e-boutique -- décolleté 554 100mm red patent. I'd been searching for this true red for ages! Sooooo happy to have found them.



Such a great red


----------



## Kenyanqn

NeonLights said:


> Love them all!!!





daintyfeet said:


> They look gorgeous on you! Congrats!!!



Thanks


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> That color!!! I'm  so temped
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they are comfy
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great red



You should!!!! you DESERVE it lol (playing devils advocate here  )


----------



## Pursebop

*voila...my 100mm bootylily's in calf! *


----------



## Chloehollywood




----------



## Kayapo97

Chloehollywood said:


> View attachment 2401252



Great legs, almost gives me vertigo, assume they are a pair of CL pigalle or So Kate's?


----------



## Chloehollywood

Kayapo97 said:


> Great legs, almost gives me vertigo, assume they are a pair of CL pigalle or So Kate's?



My iphone totally eraded everything I wrote lol  Yes they are the Pigalle 120 mm in 38,5 and I now want me some nude ir silver so kate


----------



## stilly

daintyfeet said:


> Sharing my new babies from the CL e-boutique -- décolleté 554 100mm red patent. I'd been searching for this true red for ages! Sooooo happy to have found them.


 
I love these!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## stilly

Chloehollywood said:


> View attachment 2401252


 
Those Piggies look gorgeous on you!!!
You'll love the So Kates!!


----------



## stilly

Kenyanqn said:


> Ok, so I got one more...these shoes are just too fabulous i couldn't resist
> So Kate Patent in Corazen


 
Love all your new pairs!!!
So Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CarlottaC

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...


These Lady Peep slingback are more than beautiful! Great choise!


----------



## CarlottaC

JadeVetti said:


> View attachment 2397786
> 
> 
> Double posting; just couldn't resist .
> 
> My So Kate in Rouge Noir (38.5).


They are so gorgeous! Are they more comfy than Pigalle?


----------



## CarlottaC

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)


Love the color!!!!!! Have you seen the black version? I can't decide...


----------



## mizcolon73

daintyfeet said:


> Sharing my new babies from the CL e-boutique -- décolleté 554 100mm red patent. I'd been searching for this true red for ages! Sooooo happy to have found them.



These are beautiful!


----------



## mrsjcfk

daintyfeet said:


> Two more arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of them: Lady Peep Santafe.




Twinsies!! Luv them!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Aplblsm said:


> New to me. Roccia Python Twistochat
> 
> View attachment 2392613
> 
> View attachment 2392615




Very nice!&#10004;&#65039;&#10004;&#65039;&#10004;&#65039;


----------



## mrsjcfk

kb23 said:


> My newest baby!!
> 
> I also got mine from theoutnet as well




Twinsies again! I love these!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice!


----------



## Chanieish

daintyfeet said:


> Sharing my new babies from the CL e-boutique -- décolleté 554 100mm red patent. I'd been searching for this true red for ages! Sooooo happy to have found them.



Very pretty! Red all around!



******** said:


> *voila...my 100mm bootylily's in calf! *



Perfect for fall! Love the LV too!



Chloehollywood said:


> View attachment 2401252


Fantastic! Pigalles are so amazing. Also your jeans are amazing!


----------



## JadeVetti

*CarlottaC*, I manage better in them than my Pigalle 120s. I can almost run in them and I can wear them for 5 hours and longer.  I can only stride in my Pigalles and tolerate 5 hours at best.

*Kenyanqn,* do spill. Where did you get your Corazon.


----------



## syzglamour

Say hello to my beautiful 25th birthday present!

Iriza 100mm Kohl Blue Glitter D'Orsay pump in 38.5!

Sorry I am not sure how to flip the photos!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

stilly said:


> Love all your new pairs!!!
> So Gorgeous!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## flyygal

syzglamour said:


> Say hello to my beautiful 25th birthday present!
> 
> 
> 
> Iriza 100mm Kohl Blue Glitter D'Orsay pump in 38.5!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am not sure how to flip the photos!!




Happy birthday and those are lovely!


----------



## Kenyanqn

JadeVetti said:


> *CarlottaC*, I manage better in them than my Pigalle 120s. I can almost run in them and I can wear them for 5 hours and longer.  I can only stride in my Pigalles and tolerate 5 hours at best.
> 
> *Kenyanqn,* do spill. Where did you get your Corazon.



I got them on their website. I just clicked on the SPRING/SUMMER '14 tab and they were there. Last time I checked they had a 37 left but someone else said they got a pair at the Las Vegas store. Hopefully you are able to get some in your size


----------



## Kenyanqn

JadeVetti said:


> *CarlottaC*, I manage better in them than my Pigalle 120s. I can almost run in them and I can wear them for 5 hours and longer.  I can only stride in my Pigalles and tolerate 5 hours at best.
> 
> *Kenyanqn,* do spill. Where did you get your Corazon.





syzglamour said:


> Say hello to my beautiful 25th birthday present!
> 
> Iriza 100mm Kohl Blue Glitter D'Orsay pump in 38.5!
> 
> Sorry I am not sure how to flip the photos!!



They are gorgeous! and happy birthday!


----------



## syzglamour

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful, syzglamour.


----------



## sammix3

******** said:


> *voila...my 100mm bootylily's in calf! *




Modeling pics please!  And how do they run? Tts?


----------



## icequeen83

Kenyanqn said:


> I havent been on here in months so im not even sure what my last purchase post was so ill just go with my three last purchases. (please excuse the terrible quality)
> Patent Flo 120mm peep toe pumps
> Decollete 554 100mm in nude
> So Kate 120mm Patent in Rouge Noir
> View attachment 2398673
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398676
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398677
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398680


Beautiful!


----------



## icequeen83

Got the Decollette as a birthday gift from the most amazing hubby ever


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

icequeen83 said:


> Got the Decollette as a birthday gift from the most amazing hubby ever



Congrats! Wonderful selection!


----------



## Christchrist

syzglamour said:


> Say hello to my beautiful 25th birthday present!
> 
> 
> 
> Iriza 100mm Kohl Blue Glitter D'Orsay pump in 38.5!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am not sure how to flip the photos!!




So pretty


----------



## Kenyanqn

icequeen83 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! Your pair is lovely...great husband


----------



## icequeen83

Kenyanqn said:


> Thank you! Your pair is lovely...great husband



Thank you! Yes, he is


----------



## icequeen83

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! Wonderful selection!




Thank you!


----------



## Kayapo97

icequeen83 said:


> Got the Decollette as a birthday gift from the most amazing hubby ever



Congrats beautiful. I wonder if the number of hubbies you buy such wonderful gifts is increasing? - I thought I was lucky with mine


----------



## Vix74

Red Ernesta 37.5  arrived today, present to myself for completing my second postgrad degree. They're a good height & brand new so I'm stoked &#128077;&#128096;


----------



## daintyfeet

Christchrist said:


> Such a great red



Thank you!! 



stilly said:


> I love these!!!
> Congrats!!!



Thank you Stilly!!! I absolutely adore this pair!!!


----------



## daintyfeet

mizcolon73 said:


> These are beautiful!



Thank you so much!!! 



mrsjcfk said:


> Twinsies!! Luv them!



Yay!! Congrats to you as well! Cheers!! 



Chanieish said:


> Very pretty! Red all around!



Thank you!!


----------



## Divealicious

I started breaking in the Sex Pigalles today! I ordered 1 size down from my TTS from the Outnet first but they were just too tight! So I returned for a .5 size down.  These look rather large length wise but I hope that I will be able to fix that later with some padding 

Love em! But I need more practice walking


----------



## Vix74

These pre-loved Hyde Park 90's arrived today


----------



## stilly

Divealicious said:


> I started breaking in the Sex Pigalles today! I ordered 1 size down from my TTS from the Outnet first but they were just too tight! So I returned for a .5 size down.  These look rather large length wise but I hope that I will be able to fix that later with some padding
> 
> Love em! But I need more practice walking


 
Love these!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## theonlylady007

llogie said:


> View attachment 2390295
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390296
> 
> 
> Yolanda 100 patent pink.  Got these from the Outnet sale.  They seem pretty comfy with padding on the inside.  Awesome color!


 
how is the sizing on the yolanda's? iam a 38 in pigalle and wanted to get the yolanda's on outnet but wasn't sure if i should choose the same size or smaller. Normally i wear a us 7


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Divealicious said:


> I started breaking in the Sex Pigalles today! I ordered 1 size down from my TTS from the Outnet first but they were just too tight! So I returned for a .5 size down.  These look rather large length wise but I hope that I will be able to fix that later with some padding
> 
> Love em! But I need more practice walking



Congrats!!! THey are extremely hot on you!


----------



## Divealicious

stilly said:


> Love these!!!
> Gorgeous!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats!!! THey are extremely hot on you!



Thanks  I love the Pigalle style, they've been on my wishlist since forever!


----------



## Kayapo97

Divealicious said:


> I started breaking in the Sex Pigalles today! I ordered 1 size down from my TTS from the Outnet first but they were just too tight! So I returned for a .5 size down.  These look rather large length wise but I hope that I will be able to fix that later with some padding
> 
> Love em! But I need more practice walking


 
Wow, good luck!


----------



## teddyak

Thank u for letting me share


----------



## teddyak




----------



## teddyak




----------



## teddyak

Lady peep


----------



## Louboutin Cat

teddyak said:


> Lady peep



Love!


----------



## Kayapo97

teddyak said:


>


 
nice


----------



## millux

teddyak said:


>



They look amaaaaazing on you!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

syzglamour said:


> Say hello to my beautiful 25th birthday present!
> 
> Iriza 100mm Kohl Blue Glitter D'Orsay pump in 38.5!
> 
> Sorry I am not sure how to flip the photos!!


gorgeous!


----------



## hollyspringskim

NeonLights said:


> The cut on those are soooo sexy


 
Yes, this is an amazing shoe for the price. the color is to die for!


----------



## hollyspringskim

martinaa said:


> What a great color! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

My Corazon So Kate's have arrived!!!! I'm so excited I cannot wait to get home and take some modeling shots. Courtesy of Jonathan @Saks ATL.


----------



## mizcolon73

I love these!! I got mine from Sean at Saks Atlanta!!


----------



## Tivo

Mrs. MFH said:


> My Corazon So Kate's have arrived!!!! I'm so excited I cannot wait to get home and take some modeling shots. Courtesy of Jonathan @Saks ATL.
> View attachment 2409908
> View attachment 2409914


 
Aren't they gorgeous!!?? I love mine! Mod pics!


----------



## maddy2280

Mrs. MFH said:


> My Corazon So Kate's have arrived!!!! I'm so excited I cannot wait to get home and take some modeling shots. Courtesy of Jonathan @Saks ATL.
> View attachment 2409908
> View attachment 2409914




Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Tivo said:


> Aren't they gorgeous!!?? I love mine! Mod pics!




Yes!!! I love them. I posted some mod pics in my collection thread and the So Kate thread.


----------



## rhondaroni0

hyper prive in patent!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> My Corazon So Kate's have arrived!!!! I'm so excited I cannot wait to get home and take some modeling shots. Courtesy of Jonathan @Saks ATL.
> View attachment 2409908
> View attachment 2409914




What a pretty color


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> hyper prive in patent!




Great staple shoe


----------



## Louboutinista

Got six pairs from the Louboutin "staff and friends sale" they had a couple of weeks ago. They are: Fifi ring Strass 100, 8 Mignons 120, Alti Spike 160, Fifi Mosaique 100, Pluminette 120, and Janet 120 

So, so, soooo in love! 

Now I'm eagerly waiting for the purple glitter Helmour to arrive... oh and the So Kate black suede 120 too!


----------



## Tivo

rhondaroni0 said:


> hyper prive in patent!


Damn I want those. Jealous! In black and in red. 

Congrats!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Tivo said:


> Damn I want those. Jealous! In black and in red.
> 
> Congrats!


Do they make red patent prives?

All I have right now are staples. I haven't ventured into the special styles yet. I am excited to get there someday! I have wide feet so I have a hard time finding styles that fit me without my toes screaming or numbing. The Prive line is very forgiving and trusty! I also love the Rolando line, especially the Lillian. Would love to find a nude pair of Dillian's. They're so beautiful.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Mrs. MFH said:


> My Corazon So Kate's have arrived!!!! I'm so excited I cannot wait to get home and take some modeling shots. Courtesy of Jonathan @Saks ATL.
> View attachment 2409908
> View attachment 2409914


Just in time for the holidays! So classy.


----------



## Christchrist

Louboutinista said:


> Got six pairs from the Louboutin "staff and friends sale" they had a couple of weeks ago. They are: Fifi ring Strass 100, 8 Mignons 120, Alti Spike 160, Fifi Mosaique 100, Pluminette 120, and Janet 120
> 
> 
> 
> So, so, soooo in love!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm eagerly waiting for the purple glitter Helmour to arrive... oh and the So Kate black suede 120 too!




Whoa. I wish I could get that sale. Ha


----------



## rhondaroni0

Christchrist said:


> Whoa. I wish I could get that sale. Ha


Would love an alti spike! My limit is a 120 with a 1-inch platform, though. How do all of you ladies wear those super duper high heels with no platform? You just get used to it? I stay at home with 3 kids so I don't have too many opportunities to work my way up. I also love the madame butterflies. I wish they didn't hate my feet. I had some Bianca spikes. Loved them. I had to walk down the hall like an airplane to keep from falling on my face. Had to return them so now I am looking for some very prive spikes as a compromise.


----------



## teddyak

millux said:


> They look amaaaaazing on you!


Thanks ladies, and I love looking at all of you guys purchases


----------



## teddyak

Sorry  I'm pretty new trying to figure out how to upload pics. Another addition which I received today


----------



## Louboutinista

Went to pick these up at the CL store at lunch today hehe 
It's the So Kate 120 in black suede. The Pigalle still remains my all-time favorite and will always have a special place in my heart but these So Kate's... omg, look at that arch. It is the Pigalle on steroids! Lol!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Louboutinista said:


> Went to pick these up at the CL store at lunch today hehe
> 
> It's the So Kate 120 in black suede. The Pigalle still remains my all-time favorite and will always have a special place in my heart but these So Kate's... omg, look at that arch. It is the Pigalle on steroids! Lol!!




Love all your new additions! &#128522;


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you! You ladies have been so helpful with my Louboutin shopping so I finally decided to join the TPF family  I found myself coming on here every time I contemplate a new pair of Loubies lol. You ladies' expertise has helped immensely!

Anyway, without further adieu, here are the mod pics of three of my new pairs


----------



## millux

Beautiful! I find myself wanting the Kate more & more!


----------



## Louboutinista

millux said:


> Beautiful! I find myself wanting the Kate more & more!



Go get them!!  These So Kate's are actually soooo comfy and such a breeze to walk in, which I totally didn't expect! While I prefer the Pigalle's toe box, I'm really feeling this heel and arch on So Kate. I don't normally pay retail for Louboutin (I either wait for sales or hunt for eBay deals) but these are investment pieces! The nude patent Pigalle's and these So Kate's are probably the only ones I paid retail for. So worth it


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Silver


----------



## Louboutinista

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Silver
> View attachment 2411120



OMG I just died! Sooooo gorgeous. I LOVE THEM!!!! 

I live in Hong Kong and the Louboutin stores here don't have nearly as many styles compared to NYC. Also, I just measured the heel on my So Kate and it is only 10.5cm... I guess it has to do with the fact that I'm a size 34. Sigh


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Louboutinista said:


> OMG I just died! Sooooo gorgeous. I LOVE THEM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Hong Kong and the Louboutin stores here don't have nearly as many styles compared to NYC. Also, I just measured the heel on my So Kate and it is only 10.5cm... I guess it has to do with the fact that I'm a size 34. Sigh




Lol I know what you mean. I was VERY surprised that my local Saks got these because Barney's and the Boutique don't ship out here to me hopefully u can get your hands on a pair!


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> Would love an alti spike! My limit is a 120 with a 1-inch platform, though. How do all of you ladies wear those super duper high heels with no platform? You just get used to it? I stay at home with 3 kids so I don't have too many opportunities to work my way up. I also love the madame butterflies. I wish they didn't hate my feet. I had some Bianca spikes. Loved them. I had to walk down the hall like an airplane to keep from falling on my face. Had to return them so now I am looking for some very prive spikes as a compromise.


Practice practice


----------



## rhondaroni0

I actually feel like the shoes are comfortable, which sounds a little weird. I think my foot muscles are the issue. They turn to jelly after a while. It doesn't help that where I usually shop has cobblestone sidewalks! Maybe I should just walk around the house on my tippy toes, change diapers on my tippy toes, etc


----------



## Kfoorya2

Louboutinista said:


> Went to pick these up at the CL store at lunch today hehe
> 
> It's the So Kate 120 in black suede. The Pigalle still remains my all-time favorite and will always have a special place in my heart but these So Kate's... omg, look at that arch. It is the Pigalle on steroids! Lol!!




I agree So Kate's look so different and I love them even more than Pigalles! Congrats on your new suede ones!!


----------



## hhl4vr

Louboutinista said:


> Thank you! You ladies have been so helpful with my Louboutin shopping so I finally decided to join the TPF family  I found myself coming on here every time I contemplate a new pair of Loubies lol. You ladies' expertise has helped immensely!
> 
> Anyway, without further adieu, here are the mod pics of three of my new pairs


 
Very stunning collection.  Thanks for sharing-great job with the photos.


----------



## hhl4vr

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Silver
> View attachment 2411120


 
These are so sexy-they really have the WOW factor


----------



## hollyspringskim

Intern Flats....in Rouge.... Lusting after Charcoal Flannel ones


----------



## Kayapo97

Louboutinista said:


> Thank you! You ladies have been so helpful with my Louboutin shopping so I finally decided to join the TPF family  I found myself coming on here every time I contemplate a new pair of Loubies lol. You ladies' expertise has helped immensely!
> 
> Anyway, without further adieu, here are the mod pics of three of my new pairs


 
Love the black suede So Kates - welcome to the family!


----------



## ilovemyceline

Pigallili Strass/Spikes and Louise XI my newest shoes omg i love them to death ... early xmas presents are the best


----------



## Mariqueen

I just got these the other night. Daffodile 36.5 in black kid. I've been wanting these for so long and I finally found them at the CL boutique at my mall. I'm so happy 

Though, I just need to learn how to walk in them welp


----------



## stilly

Louboutinista said:


> Thank you! You ladies have been so helpful with my Louboutin shopping so I finally decided to join the TPF family  I found myself coming on here every time I contemplate a new pair of Loubies lol. You ladies' expertise has helped immensely!
> 
> Anyway, without further adieu, here are the mod pics of three of my new pairs


 
Love your mod pics!!!
All gorgeous!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Hot new additions!


----------



## girlfriday17

My early Christmas gift!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

teddyak said:


> Sorry  I'm pretty new trying to figure out how to upload pics. Another addition which I received today



Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Louboutinista said:


> Thank you! You ladies have been so helpful with my Louboutin shopping so I finally decided to join the TPF family  I found myself coming on here every time I contemplate a new pair of Loubies lol. You ladies' expertise has helped immensely!
> 
> Anyway, without further adieu, here are the mod pics of three of my new pairs



COngrats!! THey are all lovely!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ilovemyceline said:


> Pigallili Strass/Spikes and Louise XI my newest shoes omg i love them to death ... early xmas presents are the best
> View attachment 2412318
> View attachment 2412319



Very nice!!! Beautiful selections!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I've been wanting to get these but can never find them in my size. And when it comes up, its never in the red tip. So when I found these in Saks, I was a happy girl!! My lovely lady peeps in the red tip


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

When I missed my opportunity a couple of years ago of getting these heels, I was devastated. So when these popped up on Ebay, I couldn't believe my eyes. May I present the Christian Louboutin Anemone in red satin.


----------



## IramImtiaz

Beautiful shoes girls


----------



## DeMiau

IramImtiaz said:


> Beautiful shoes girls


I`d like to underline that )


----------



## bougainvillier

I have got this pair for a while and promised to take some shots. Today I worn them the first time. Introduce my new to me Charleen/Charlene nude patent in 85mm heel (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446638432)


----------



## mrsjcfk

Lavenderduckiez said:


> When I missed my opportunity a couple of years ago of getting these heels, I was devastated. So when these popped up on Ebay, I couldn't believe my eyes. May I present the Christian Louboutin Anemone in red satin.




These are amazing amazing amazing!! Classic to the core forever shoes. I've been wanting for years as well!! Perhaps one day I will be so lucky. Congratulations! Great find!


----------



## PollyGal

Oh these are so fab! Where did u buy?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsjcfk said:


> These are amazing amazing amazing!! Classic to the core forever shoes. I've been wanting for years as well!! Perhaps one day I will be so lucky. Congratulations! Great find!



Thanks my dear! I was super lucky when these popped up. I'm sure you will be very lucky too!


----------



## Live

syzglamour said:


> Say hello to my beautiful 25th birthday present!
> 
> Iriza 100mm Kohl Blue Glitter D'Orsay pump in 38.5!
> 
> Sorry I am not sure how to flip the photos!!


I really like these..Very Nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mariqueen said:


> I just got these the other night. Daffodile 36.5 in black kid. I've been wanting these for so long and I finally found them at the CL boutique at my mall. I'm so happy
> 
> Though, I just need to learn how to walk in them welp



COngrats! They are lovely!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> I have got this pair for a while and promised to take some shots. Today I worn them the first time. Introduce my new to me Charleen/Charlene nude patent in 85mm heel (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446638432)
> 
> View attachment 2413931
> View attachment 2413932
> View attachment 2413933
> View attachment 2413935
> View attachment 2413936



They look awesome on you!


----------



## MapleLuxe

These are my new babies! Louboutin Iriza pumps. 
I took a 1/2 size larger than my normal size (TTS in my CL size) and at first the toes were still very crushed. After wearing with socks (sexy) around house a few hours they now fit perfectly and the toe cleavage looks good and not painful!  Can't wait to wear them out when it stops raining!


----------



## maryelle

bougainvillier said:


> I have got this pair for a while and promised to take some shots. Today I worn them the first time. Introduce my new to me Charleen/Charlene nude patent in 85mm heel (http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446638432)
> 
> View attachment 2413931
> View attachment 2413932
> View attachment 2413933
> View attachment 2413935
> View attachment 2413936



those look so precious on you! congrats


----------



## bougainvillier

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They look awesome on you!



Thanks


----------



## bougainvillier

maryelle said:


> those look so precious on you! congrats



Thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on your additions.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MapleLuxe said:


> These are my new babies! Louboutin Iriza pumps.
> I took a 1/2 size larger than my normal size (TTS in my CL size) and at first the toes were still very crushed. After wearing with socks (sexy) around house a few hours they now fit perfectly and the toe cleavage looks good and not painful!  Can't wait to wear them out when it stops raining!



They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## lillyn79




----------



## lillyn79




----------



## MapleLuxe

lillyn79 said:


> View attachment 2415416



Beautiful!!!! Are they comfortable?


----------



## minhasa

Decollete 554 rose matador


----------



## mizcolon73

minhasa said:


> Decollete 554 rose matador



Stunningly Beautiful!!


----------



## LouboutinChick

lillyn79 said:


> View attachment 2415414



I love them&#128536;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525; I want these too&#128553;&#128553; Congratulations lillyn&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## LouboutinChick

lillyn79 said:


> View attachment 2415416



Ohhhhh lillyn what for beauty's&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;You're a lucky guy&#127812;&#127808;&#127808;&#127812;&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## foxie_dixie

My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me 
I like being tall.  A lot.


----------



## bougainvillier

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.



Gorgeous shots! Congratulations! And taller is better


----------



## Christchrist

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> 
> I like being tall.  A lot.




They look lovely


----------



## minhasa

mizcolon73 said:


> Stunningly Beautiful!!




Thank you, I couldn't believe what I was seeing when I saw it in the store.  I thought that skin only came in LP.


----------



## Kalos

minhasa said:


> Decollete 554 rose matador




These are gorgeous, the colour combined with the snakeskin is truly stunning, congrats!


----------



## Kayapo97

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.


 

ooooh great looking legs with those shoes and dress, congrats.


----------



## lillyn79

MapleLuxe said:


> Beautiful!!!! Are they comfortable?


Not sure.  I haven't worn them yet.  but they did feel comfortable when I tried them on.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love all of the new acquisitions.


----------



## 4purse

MapleLuxe said:


> These are my new babies! Louboutin Iriza pumps.
> I took a 1/2 size larger than my normal size (TTS in my CL size) and at first the toes were still very crushed. After wearing with socks (sexy) around house a few hours they now fit perfectly and the toe cleavage looks good and not painful!  Can't wait to wear them out when it stops raining!




So gorgeous I've done the sock trick too with mine and it really works!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> 
> I like being tall.  A lot.




I love this shoe. Very sexy and classic, congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

minhasa said:


> Decollete 554 rose matador



Beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.



Congrats!! They look hot on you!


----------



## MapleLuxe

4purse said:


> So gorgeous I've done the sock trick too with mine and it really works!!


Glad to know its not just me with the socks!!


----------



## hhl4vr

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.


 
Absolutely lovely.  Great photo, love the shots.  You look stunning. Love the outfit and especially the loubies.   Taller is better.


----------



## Tivo

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.


 
Legs for days and gorgeous shoes! Very pretty!


----------



## foxie_dixie

Thanks everybody! You are all very kind.


----------



## channar

minhasa said:


> Decollete 554 rose matador



gorgeous pink


----------



## channar

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.



great legs and great shoes!


----------



## LV&Evie

My new-to-me white patent yoyo's.... An oldie but a perfect fit!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Coming on the way  
Iriza in aquamarine.

(Cant post pics y does it said I dont have permission to post attachment in this forum :/)


----------



## daintyfeet

minhasa said:


> Decollete 554 rose matador



Oooooh!!! Stunning!!!!! Congrats!! Am loving my décolletés more than Pigalle right now!!


----------



## daintyfeet

MapleLuxe said:


> These are my new babies! Louboutin Iriza pumps.
> I took a 1/2 size larger than my normal size (TTS in my CL size) and at first the toes were still very crushed. After wearing with socks (sexy) around house a few hours they now fit perfectly and the toe cleavage looks good and not painful!  Can't wait to wear them out when it stops raining!



Super sexy!!! I got them leopards in décolleté 554. Wanted these initially but they were not available. Congrats!!!!


----------



## daintyfeet

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.



They look great on u! Congrats!


----------



## mishybelle

lillyn79 said:


> View attachment 2415414




Lovely Resilissima! Where did you get the 100mm heel height? Saks? I'd love to break my CL ban with these!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

I think these are Rosella? python. Love!


----------



## mizcolon73

Ok, sold my nude So Kate's, they were too big and got these instead.... Alot more manageable and comfortable!!!

Nude kid décolleté 554


----------



## teddyak

Not something I can wear found it for my tree


----------



## anniethecat

teddyak said:


> Not something I can wear found it for my tree



Cute!


----------



## rhondaroni0

mizcolon73 said:


> Ok, sold my nude So Kate's, they were too big and got these instead.... Alot more manageable and comfortable!!!
> 
> Nude kid décolleté 554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419184


Classy!


----------



## anniethecat

rhondaroni0 said:


> I think these are Rosella? python. Love!



These are actually called Jaws, I think the red was rare....very pretty.


----------



## esem.shaw

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> 
> I like being tall.  A lot.




lovely legs.. it looks sexy on you


----------



## lillyn79

mishybelle said:


> Lovely Resilissima! Where did you get the 100mm heel height? Saks? I'd love to break my CL ban with these!!



I got these from the St.Honore boutique in Paris.


----------



## smacedo

I bought these a couple days ago. Was hoping to find Pigalle 100 or 120 but they're sold out 
I tried these on and I fell in love. So comfy!
Corneille 100 black patent. This is my 7th pair of CL's....I started collecting about 1 year ago! My husband LOVES my CL's and he loves my new CL obsession.


----------



## mizcolon73

Love these!!!


----------



## smacedo

Me too! I didn't realize how much I was going to like them until I tried them on. They still have that sexy feel like Pigalle, but they're so elegant.


----------



## rhondaroni0

anniethecat said:


> These are actually called Jaws, I think the red was rare....very pretty.


I love them. I paid $245 for them. I guess that's pretty good for a rare style. They are in really great shape too. When you put them on, the patent kind of spreads outward, looks neat.

Thanks again also, for authenticating them.


----------



## mizcolon73

smacedo said:


> Me too! I didn't realize how much I was going to like them until I tried them on. They still have that sexy feel like Pigalle, but they're so elegant.



How do they fit?? TTS?


----------



## smacedo

They are TTS. I am a true a size 6 and 36. The 36 fit perfect. Because the toe box is a little more open, it makes them comfortable too.


----------



## LouboutinChick

smacedo said:


> I bought these a couple days ago. Was hoping to find Pigalle 100 or 120 but they're sold out
> I tried these on and I fell in love. So comfy!
> Corneille 100 black patent. This is my 7th pair of CL's....I started collecting about 1 year ago! My husband LOVES my CL's and he loves my new CL obsession.
> 
> View attachment 2419507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419509




They look awesome&#128536; Congratulations&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;


----------



## anniethecat

rhondaroni0 said:


> I love them. I paid $245 for them. I guess that's pretty good for a rare style. They are in really great shape too. When you put them on, the patent kind of spreads outward, looks neat.
> 
> Thanks again also, for authenticating them.




You're welcome! $245 is a great deal! Congrats on scoring them.


----------



## crystalhowlett

rhondaroni0 said:


> I think these are Rosella? python. Love!




Oh so pretty!!!!!


----------



## syzglamour

Thank you ladies~~


----------



## syzglamour

mizcolon73 said:


> Ok, sold my nude So Kate's, they were too big and got these instead.... Alot more manageable and comfortable!!!
> 
> Nude kid décolleté 554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419184


gorgeous!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Lavenderduckiez said:


> When I missed my opportunity a couple of years ago of getting these heels, I was devastated. So when these popped up on Ebay, I couldn't believe my eyes. May I present the Christian Louboutin Anemone in red satin.



Oh my!!! these are GORGEOUS!!! congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

rhondaroni0 said:


> I love them. I paid $245 for them. I guess that's pretty good for a rare style. They are in really great shape too. When you put them on, the patent kind of spreads outward, looks neat.
> 
> Thanks again also, for authenticating them.





that's a great price! a few years ago JAWS were all the rage on this forum. congrats


----------



## Kenyanqn

I have been looking for a white pump for a while now. Luck was finally on my side!
Introducing my newest purchase...The Decollete 554 in white (Glacier) Python!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Kenyanqn said:


> I have been looking for a white pump for a while now. Luck was finally on my side!
> Introducing my newest purchase...The Decollete 554 in white (Glacier) Python!!!



Stunning


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

So my hubby is spoiling me with 6 pairs of CLs for Christmas. 

The first one arrived in the mail aaand...I opened it  Can't do it again though (so hubby says)  Must wait until Christmas morning for the rest


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

InAweWithLoubi said:


> So my hubby is spoiling me with 6 pairs of CLs for Christmas.
> 
> The first one arrived in the mail aaand...I opened it  Can't do it again though (so hubby says)  Must wait until Christmas morning for the rest



congratulations love. six pairs!!! definitely do a reveal yes?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

shoesshoeshoes said:


> congratulations love. six pairs!!! definitely do a reveal yes?




Most definitelly will do


----------



## crystalhowlett

InAweWithLoubi said:


> So my hubby is spoiling me with 6 pairs of CLs for Christmas.
> 
> The first one arrived in the mail aaand...I opened it  Can't do it again though (so hubby says)  Must wait until Christmas morning for the rest




He's a keeper and so are the shoes!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Kenyanqn said:


> I have been looking for a white pump for a while now. Luck was finally on my side!
> Introducing my newest purchase...The Decollete 554 in white (Glacier) Python!!!


 
Beautiful! When you find a great looking white shoe, it's always nice.



InAweWithLoubi said:


> So my hubby is spoiling me with 6 pairs of CLs for Christmas.
> 
> The first one arrived in the mail aaand...I opened it  Can't do it again though (so hubby says)  Must wait until Christmas morning for the rest


 Naughty! I would have done the same thing though! Good luck resisting the others. They look great on you. What are they called?


----------



## rhondaroni0

Kenyanqn said:


> I have been looking for a white pump for a while now. Luck was finally on my side!
> Introducing my newest purchase...The Decollete 554 in white (Glacier) Python!!!


Love these! I feel like I have been searching for the longest time for a greyish white pump to go with a Chanel purse that I have. It doesn't go with ANYTHING. It's a strange greyish taupe color. I thought the white snake print would be great but after seeing these, I hope I find something similar.


----------



## rhondaroni0

AEGIS said:


> that's a great price! a few years ago JAWS were all the rage on this forum. congrats


I'm bringing their sexy back.


----------



## Kenyanqn

mizcolon73 said:


> Stunning


Thank you!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

soleilbrun said:


> Beautiful! When you find a great looking white shoe, it's always nice.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## karola

_x buying/selling/trading is not allowed. _


----------



## Kenyanqn

rhondaroni0 said:


> Love these! I feel like I have been searching for the longest time for a greyish white pump to go with a Chanel purse that I have. It doesn't go with ANYTHING. It's a strange greyish taupe color. I thought the white snake print would be great but after seeing these, I hope I find something similar.



Thanks! I got these from the Vegas store. They also have a Pigalle 120 in crystal python. Hope you find a pair that complements the bag!


----------



## J_L33

Louboutinista said:


> Thank you! You ladies have been so helpful with my Louboutin shopping so I finally decided to join the TPF family  I found myself coming on here every time I contemplate a new pair of Loubies lol. You ladies' expertise has helped immensely!
> 
> Anyway, without further adieu, here are the mod pics of three of my new pairs



That last pair is to die for! Where did you get it from? What style is it?


----------



## Kfoorya2

InAweWithLoubi said:


> So my hubby is spoiling me with 6 pairs of CLs for Christmas.
> 
> The first one arrived in the mail aaand...I opened it  Can't do it again though (so hubby says)  Must wait until Christmas morning for the rest




That looks so elegant! Congrats on all your new pairs!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

crystalhowlett said:


> He's a keeper and so are the shoes!!! Congrats!!!!




Heheh Yes he is 



soleilbrun said:


> Naughty! I would have done the same thing though! Good luck resisting the others. They look great on you. What are they called?




They are called Body Double, I didn't know either but the wonderful experts at TPF helped identify 



Kfoorya2 said:


> That looks so elegant! Congrats on all your new pairs!



They are very gorgeous! I was actually blown away the picture does not do them justice. I will try and post a better photo on my collection thread update


----------



## samma013

jeninvan said:


> One of my HGs...I've been searching for these for quite sometime and when I saw them pop up on *bay (the seller had just posted them no more than an hour I had to have them...Madame Butterfly...I am on a serious ban (I had purchased 8 pairs in the last month and a half...I have three more coming but I'm done till the end of the year *fingers crossed*). Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> Oh my!!! these are GORGEOUS!!! congrats!



Thanks!! These are a bit hard to walk in but I love these very much!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> I have been looking for a white pump for a while now. Luck was finally on my side!
> Introducing my newest purchase...The Decollete 554 in white (Glacier) Python!!!



Congrats! The are lovely!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

InAweWithLoubi said:


> So my hubby is spoiling me with 6 pairs of CLs for Christmas.
> 
> The first one arrived in the mail aaand...I opened it  Can't do it again though (so hubby says)  Must wait until Christmas morning for the rest



WOW size pairs!!! Lucky girl!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Kenyanqn said:


> I have been looking for a white pump for a while now. Luck was finally on my side!
> 
> Introducing my newest purchase...The Decollete 554 in white (Glacier) Python!!!




These are very very nice! Congrats!


----------



## lilianpc

Hi my fiancé bought me a pair of pigalle 100 rose glitter! I absolutely &#10084;&#65039; them!!


----------



## Kalos

lilianpc said:


> Hi my fiancé bought me a pair of pigalle 100 rose glitter! I absolutely &#10084;&#65039; them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424711




They are so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

lilianpc said:


> Hi my fiancé bought me a pair of pigalle 100 rose glitter! I absolutely &#10084;&#65039; them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424711



congratulations love  we're shoes twins


----------



## Kfoorya2

lilianpc said:


> Hi my fiancé bought me a pair of pigalle 100 rose glitter! I absolutely &#10084;&#65039; them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424711




These are lovely. Congrats dear!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! The are lovely!




Thanks


----------



## Kenyanqn

Mrs. MFH said:


> These are very very nice! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks!! These are a bit hard to walk in but I love these very much!




Love your shoe girl. Hope you have been well


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> I have been looking for a white pump for a while now. Luck was finally on my side!
> 
> Introducing my newest purchase...The Decollete 554 in white (Glacier) Python!!!




Love that skin


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Love your shoe girl. Hope you have been well



Thanks girl! Happy Holidays!


----------



## MapleLuxe

lilianpc said:


> Hi my fiancé bought me a pair of pigalle 100 rose glitter! I absolutely &#10084;&#65039; them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424711


STUNNING!! I love them!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Sorry for just responding...



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy sexy!!


 
Thanks sweetie! Hope all is well!  



martinaa said:


> They are fabulous and look so great on you! I love the color! I want a pair to, but can´t get one...
> 
> 
> 
> They look amazing on You!


 
Thank you!  



NeonLights said:


> Love these!!! Are they suede or just calf?


 
Thanks! They are suede.


----------



## teddyak

Just arrived this morning but I cannot open till Christmas Eve , dh said it goes under :xtree:


----------



## Stephanie***

teddyak said:


> Just arrived this morning but I cannot open till Christmas Eve , dh said it goes under :xtree:


 
 amazing!!! open it secretly... u dont have to tell him haha


----------



## Mariqueen

I feel really dumb and like this is something obvious, and I've seen a few of you use this, but what does DH stand for? I got H is husband, but what's D?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Mariqueen said:


> I feel really dumb and like this is something obvious, and I've seen a few of you use this, but what does DH stand for? I got H is husband, but what's D?



Dear Husband


----------



## Mariqueen

^ Ah, that makes more sense. I was thinking it might be dream


----------



## maryelle

Scored these Pigalle 100 in Facette Laminato Anthracite from the Saks Pre-sale. I was surprised they still had my size when I came at 6pm yesterday, but it was the last pair so it was meant to be mine


----------



## teddyak

Stephanie*** said:


> amazing!!! open it secretly... u dont have to tell him haha


Sure he will know I cannot open things neatly without it being rip some where:giggles: will just have to wait 2 more wks


----------



## teddyak

Mariqueen said:


> I feel really dumb and like this is something obvious, and I've seen a few of you use this, but what does DH stand for? I got H is husband, but what's D?


I didn't understand the "dh" and "dd" thing before too. I m finding myself learning a lot on the pf
:tpfrox:


----------



## teddyak

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.


Congratssss look lovely


----------



## DariaD

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2428068
> View attachment 2428071
> 
> Scored these Pigalle 100 in Facette Laminato Anthracite from the Saks Pre-sale. I was surprised they still had my size when I came at 6pm yesterday, but it was the last pair so it was meant to be mine



Beautiful pair, classic black with a little twist!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.


So gorgeous and your legs are TDF!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2428068
> View attachment 2428071
> 
> Scored these Pigalle 100 in Facette Laminato Anthracite from the Saks Pre-sale. I was surprised they still had my size when I came at 6pm yesterday, but it was the last pair so it was meant to be mine


Beautiful!!!  Congrats!!!  
Would love to see mod pics


----------



## Mariqueen

foxie_dixie said:


> My first pair of Loubies, Neofilo 120 in black patent. Was originally going to get the 100 Simples, but after seeing them in person, 100 just wasn't enough of a heel for me
> I like being tall.  A lot.



What heel grips are you using for your pair? I haven't been able to find some that will stick to mine well enough.


----------



## temmi

lilianpc said:


> Hi my fiancé bought me a pair of pigalle 100 rose glitter! I absolutely &#10084;&#65039; them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424711


Those are seriously beautiful!! Congratulations


----------



## crystalhowlett

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2428068
> View attachment 2428071
> 
> Scored these Pigalle 100 in Facette Laminato Anthracite from the Saks Pre-sale. I was surprised they still had my size when I came at 6pm yesterday, but it was the last pair so it was meant to be mine




So lovely!!! It was fate!!! The color is very cool.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Mariqueen said:


> What heel grips are you using for your pair? I haven't been able to find some that will stick to mine well enough.




Dr schol's    and   foot petals are really good. 
^Walgreens n any dept ^store shoe salon should carry.


----------



## mzbag

Kenyanqn said:


> I have been looking for a white pump for a while now. Luck was finally on my side!
> Introducing my newest purchase...The Decollete 554 in white (Glacier) Python!!!




Lovely shoe & luv the color !  Beautiful !


----------



## rhondaroni0

Just for fun.

No. Prive Glittart. Dreary day. Lighting wasn't on my side. Dire need of pedicure, etc.


----------



## DariaD

rhondaroni0 said:


> Just for fun.
> 
> No. Prive Glittart. Dreary day. Lighting wasn't on my side. Dire need of pedicure, etc.



Beautiful! I love the Glittart effect!


----------



## Kenyanqn

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2428068
> View attachment 2428071
> 
> Scored these Pigalle 100 in Facette Laminato Anthracite from the Saks Pre-sale. I was surprised they still had my size when I came at 6pm yesterday, but it was the last pair so it was meant to be mine




Congrats! I scored the same pair... Apparently the last one in my size. Now just waiting for them to ship here!


----------



## Kenyanqn

mzbag said:


> Lovely shoe & luv the color !  Beautiful !




Thank you!!


----------



## maryelle

Kenyanqn said:


> Congrats! I scored the same pair... Apparently the last one in my size. Now just waiting for them to ship here!



cool! congrats shoe twin


----------



## maryelle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Beautiful!!!  Congrats!!!
> Would love to see mod pics



thanks! i'll definitely post mod pics after i wear them to the next christmas party


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

I got my FW sale score in the mail today! &#128513; My first CL bootie and it's quite a beauty!

Fillette 100 in Rouge Noir! I'm so thrilled!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I got my FW sale score in the mail today! &#128513; My first CL bootie and it's quite a beauty!
> 
> Fillette 100 in Rouge Noir! I'm so thrilled!
> View attachment 2431104
> View attachment 2431105
> View attachment 2431106




 Love them. Score


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> Love them. Score




Thanks CC!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I got my FW sale score in the mail today! &#128513; My first CL bootie and it's quite a beauty!
> 
> Fillette 100 in Rouge Noir! I'm so thrilled!
> View attachment 2431104
> View attachment 2431105
> View attachment 2431106




Wow very mysteriously sexy. Congrats


----------



## west of the sun

finally coming out of the woodwork to show off my very first pair of designer shoes! snagged them on sale at bourke st david jones if any melbourne people are interested  the heel is a little lower than i'm normally fond of, but at that price and that colour i couldn't say no and brought them home with me  and now i can't stop smiling when i look at them! have been drooling over everyone else's collection for almost half a year now and now i finally have my own 










pigalle 85 Facette Laminato in Anthracite

thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful scores!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I got my FW sale score in the mail today! &#128513; My first CL bootie and it's quite a beauty!
> 
> Fillette 100 in Rouge Noir! I'm so thrilled!
> View attachment 2431104
> View attachment 2431105
> View attachment 2431106


YOWZA!!!  I love em!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

bougainvillier said:


> Wow very mysteriously sexy. Congrats







HelenOfTroy45 said:


> YOWZA!!!  I love em!!! Congrats!!!




Thanks so much! I love them!!


----------



## kham

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I got my FW sale score in the mail today! &#128513; My first CL bootie and it's quite a beauty!
> 
> Fillette 100 in Rouge Noir! I'm so thrilled!
> View attachment 2431104
> View attachment 2431105
> View attachment 2431106



Those are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I got my FW sale score in the mail today! &#128513; My first CL bootie and it's quite a beauty!
> 
> Fillette 100 in Rouge Noir! I'm so thrilled!
> View attachment 2431104
> View attachment 2431105
> View attachment 2431106



Oooh!! Nice!!!! Congrats!!! 

Congrats to all other ladies' wonderful purchases too!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Got these boots a few weeks back but had been so busy that I'd forgotten to post them here.  love them as they're so comfy!!


----------



## kham

If these pics suck, sorry, iPhone pics. 

Pink daffs (eBay find)  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and spike wars boot, from the CL sale


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kham said:


> If these pics suck, sorry, iPhone pics.
> 
> Pink daffs (eBay find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and spike wars boot, from the CL sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433481
> View attachment 2433482


Beautiful!  Love the color on the Daffs. More than anything, gorgeous legs!!!


----------



## kham

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Beautiful!  Love the color on the Daffs. More than anything, gorgeous legs!!!



Thank you *HelenOfTroy*!!!  The color of the daffs are gorge irl! I had to have them.


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> If these pics suck, sorry, iPhone pics.
> 
> Pink daffs (eBay find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and spike wars boot, from the CL sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433481
> View attachment 2433482



These shoes are so hot!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Here are some of my sale finds....
Pigalle Spikes in red
Pigalle spikes in iris 
Pigalle 85mm in grenadine


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2433912
> View attachment 2433913
> View attachment 2433914
> 
> 
> Here are some of my sale finds....
> Pigalle Spikes in red
> Pigalle spikes in iris
> Pigalle 85mm in grenadine




Nice hauls. Get the piggy while you can


----------



## Tivo

kham said:


> If these pics suck, sorry, iPhone pics.
> 
> Pink daffs (eBay find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and spike wars boot, from the CL sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433481
> View attachment 2433482


Super hot! I'm not generally a fan of the Daff, but they are stunning on you! The color, your legs, everything is hella sexy!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> Nice hauls. Get the piggy while you can




Thanks! I'm in love with the piggy!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

kham said:


> Those are gorgeous!!!!







daintyfeet said:


> Oooh!! Nice!!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all other ladies' wonderful purchases too!!




Thanks so much ladies!! They are beauties. I love them!


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> These shoes are so hot!



Thank you *Fumi*!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions!


----------



## taupelover

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2433912
> View attachment 2433913
> View attachment 2433914
> 
> 
> Here are some of my sale finds....
> Pigalle Spikes in red
> Pigalle spikes in iris
> Pigalle 85mm in grenadine


wow those are all so beautiful...I really love that pink color!


----------



## Kenyanqn

taupelover said:


> wow those are all so beautiful...I really love that pink color!




Thank you! I wasn't so sure of the pink at first but when they arrived I loved them!


----------



## Spaceflocke

ARRIVED Yesterday from CL EU Boutique -

My first Summer 2014 shoes  Can't wait to wear them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Spaceflocke said:


> ARRIVED Yesterday from CL EU Boutique -
> 
> My first Summer 2014 shoes  Can't wait to wear them


FUN!!!  I love them on you!!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

my So Kate in Rouge Noir


----------



## Kenyanqn

spaceflocke said:


> arrived yesterday from cl eu boutique -
> 
> 
> 
> my first summer 2014 shoes  can't wait to wear them



nice!!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

spaceflocke said:


> arrived yesterday from cl eu boutique -
> 
> my first summer 2014 shoes  can't wait to wear them


love!


----------



## Kenyanqn

More of my sale finds arrived today
Ron Ron veau Velours
Batignolles ayers naturel
Iriza glitter in rose antique/black


----------



## Chanieish

Spaceflocke said:


> ARRIVED Yesterday from CL EU Boutique -
> 
> My first Summer 2014 shoes  Can't wait to wear them



Ooooh pretty! 



MaryJoe84 said:


> my So Kate in Rouge Noir



Love this color for the So Kates. Perfect for the winter!



Kenyanqn said:


> More of my sale finds arrived today
> Ron Ron veau Velours
> Batignolles ayers naturel
> Iriza glitter in rose antique/black
> 
> View attachment 2435129
> View attachment 2435130
> View attachment 2435131



Wonderful sale finds! Congratulations!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2433912
> View attachment 2433913
> View attachment 2433914
> 
> 
> Here are some of my sale finds....
> Pigalle Spikes in red
> Pigalle spikes in iris
> Pigalle 85mm in grenadine




They are all beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Crazyaboutblue said:


> They are all beautiful, congrats!




Thanks


----------



## gymangel812

here's my first sale purchase:



pink suede geo 120 mm from saks (these were the very last pair in the entire company, i had to get them 1 size up from tts and surprisingly they're not *way* too big. with some padding & a heel grip [probably best since they're 120] they'll be fine i think)

been wanting them ever since they first came out, thought for sure i could get some version of the geo on sale, turns out not really LOL but i did get lucky with this pair. they're my first 120 mm pigalle and they're not as bad as i thought they would be! i haven't worn them for more than 30 secs though because i have a possibly broken toe.


----------



## crystalhowlett

My new flats arrived today. Fun fun fun!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Spaceflocke said:


> ARRIVED Yesterday from CL EU Boutique -
> 
> 
> 
> My first Summer 2014 shoes  Can't wait to wear them



Nice!!! The colors are so bright. 





Kenyanqn said:


> More of my sale finds arrived today
> Ron Ron veau Velours
> Batignolles ayers naturel
> Iriza glitter in rose antique/black
> 
> View attachment 2435129
> View attachment 2435130
> View attachment 2435131




All are beautiful!! Congrats.


----------



## crystalhowlett

gymangel812 said:


> here's my first sale purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> pink suede geo 120 mm from saks (these were the very last pair in the entire company, i had to get them 1 size up from tts and surprisingly they're not *way* too big. with some padding & a heel grip [probably best since they're 120] they'll be fine i think)
> 
> been wanting them ever since they first came out, thought for sure i could get some version of the geo on sale, turns out not really LOL but i did get lucky with this pair. they're my first 120 mm pigalle and they're not as bad as i thought they would be! i haven't worn them for more than 30 secs though because i have a possibly broken toe.




Love the color. Congrats on your find!!! Wear them in good health.


----------



## Ice Angel

It's here! It's here! It's finally arrived!


----------



## tonkamama

*Hello Ladies,*

*I am a newbie to CL.  My current lifestyle does not require me to dress professionally on daily basis so I went for the fun.  Please allow me to show case my love for the Spikes!!  Gifts to myself :snowballs:
*

*Happy holidays!!      :rockettes:*


----------



## crystalhowlett

tonkamama said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *I am a newbie to CL.  My current lifestyle does not require me to dress professionally on daily basis so I went for the fun.  Please allow me to show case my love for the Spikes!!  Gifts to myself :snowballs:
> *
> 
> *Happy holidays!!      :rockettes:*




Uuuuuhhhhmazing!!! Love all especially the patent egoutinas. Everyone needs a little fun!!!!
 (I wouldn't ever wear my Louboutins to work even if I was currently employed, registered nurse).

How did u size in them?. 
I want a pair but I can't find the correct size n debating if I can take my usual 38, I think I need a 38.5 for good measure.


----------



## Chanieish

gymangel812 said:


> here's my first sale purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> pink suede geo 120 mm from saks (these were the very last pair in the entire company, i had to get them 1 size up from tts and surprisingly they're not *way* too big. with some padding & a heel grip [probably best since they're 120] they'll be fine i think)
> 
> been wanting them ever since they first came out, thought for sure i could get some version of the geo on sale, turns out not really LOL but i did get lucky with this pair. they're my first 120 mm pigalle and they're not as bad as i thought they would be! i haven't worn them for more than 30 secs though because i have a possibly broken toe.



Fantastic! I think the Geo's are one of my favorite pairs, especially in suede. The color is so saturated. Very fun pairs. 



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2435268
> 
> 
> My new flats arrived today. Fun fun fun!!



Yay. I love Loubies too! Congrats!



Ice Angel said:


> It's here! It's here! It's finally arrived!



Ooooh such pretty strass! Congratulations!



tonkamama said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *I am a newbie to CL.  My current lifestyle does not require me to dress professionally on daily basis so I went for the fun.  Please allow me to show case my love for the Spikes!!  Gifts to myself :snowballs:
> *
> 
> *Happy holidays!!      :rockettes:*



Hahaha I love it! I only recently got into spikes because my BF disliked the look. Now I am regretting on missing out on multiple spike pigalle colors.


----------



## tonkamama

crystalhowlett said:


> Uuuuuhhhhmazing!!! Love all especially the patent egoutinas. Everyone needs a little fun!!!!
> (I wouldn't ever wear my Louboutins to work even if I was currently employed, registered nurse).
> 
> How did u size in them?.
> I want a pair but I can't find the correct size n debating if I can take my usual 38, I think I need a 38.5 for good measure.



*crystalhowlett ~*Thank you.   Love your CL collection!! I am size 38 and Egoutinas run TTS with 14" circumference so I can only wear these with tights, leggings or skinny jeans.  



Chanieish said:


> Hahaha I love it! I only recently got into spikes because my BF disliked the look. Now I am regretting on missing out on multiple spike pigalle colors.



*Chanieish ~ *Thank you.  Spikes are really fun and I plan on wearing them just like my other shoes to run my daily life.  As for DBF, actually he is the one that encouraged me to get the Egoutinas (gift from him)... .


----------



## Kenyanqn

tonkamama said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *I am a newbie to CL.  My current lifestyle does not require me to dress professionally on daily basis so I went for the fun.  Please allow me to show case my love for the Spikes!!  Gifts to myself :snowballs:
> *
> 
> *Happy holidays!!      :rockettes:*




Love them! Spikes are always fun!!!


----------



## laurenam

tonkamama said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *I am a newbie to CL.  My current lifestyle does not require me to dress professionally on daily basis so I went for the fun.  Please allow me to show case my love for the Spikes!!  Gifts to myself :snowballs:*
> 
> 
> *Happy holidays!!      :rockettes:*


 

Love them all! Especially the boots!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Kenyanqn said:


> More of my sale finds arrived today
> Ron Ron veau Velours
> Batignolles ayers naturel
> Iriza glitter in rose antique/black
> 
> View attachment 2435129
> View attachment 2435130
> View attachment 2435131




Congrats! I also got the Batignolles and Ron Ron Suede in Coral. Can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

tonkamama said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *I am a newbie to CL.  My current lifestyle does not require me to dress professionally on daily basis so I went for the fun.  Please allow me to show case my love for the Spikes!!  Gifts to myself :snowballs:
> *
> 
> *Happy holidays!!      :rockettes:*




Love them all especially the spiked boots!!! Welcome to the addiction of CL and I also love ur closet


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> More of my sale finds arrived today
> Ron Ron veau Velours
> Batignolles ayers naturel
> Iriza glitter in rose antique/black
> 
> View attachment 2435129
> View attachment 2435130
> View attachment 2435131




Girl you on a roll


----------



## crystalhowlett

tonkamama said:


> *crystalhowlett ~*Thank you.   Love your CL collection!! I am size 38 and Egoutinas run TTS with 14" circumference so I can only wear these with tights, leggings or skinny jeans.
> 
> Awwww THANK YOU!!
> 
> Thanks for the info. I just passed on a pair of 38's. I see a pair of NIB Greys with silver spikes on eBay from Italy. Maybe........ I like the black better.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Mrs. MFH said:


> Congrats! I also got the Batignolles and Ron Ron Suede in Coral. Can't wait for them to arrive.




Thanks! I wanted to get the coral but I already got a red and a grenadine so I decided against it. Hope they get there soon!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> Girl you on a roll




I need rehab! The sale was just too good to me this time


----------



## Kenyanqn

Another sale find arrived today. 
Pigalle100 in blue khol


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2436137
> 
> 
> Another sale find arrived today.
> Pigalle100 in blue khol




Love these as well! Congrats on lovely sale finds


----------



## Christchrist

Look at theses babies. They are stunning irl. I love sale and thank HelenOfTroy for showing them to me 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. They are antique rosé not sure why the pics shoes light purple


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> Look at theses babies. They are stunning irl. I love sale and thank HelenOfTroy for showing them to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436353
> View attachment 2436354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are antique rosé not sure why the pics shoes light purple




Wow! They look amazing on you cc


----------



## rhondaroni0

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2436137
> 
> 
> Another sale find arrived today.
> Pigalle100 in blue khol


Love that color!


----------



## rhondaroni0

So, I wore my hyper prives on Tuesday to my husband's work office party. First time I wore them. I was walking out of our hotel and realized they are slipping off my feet!! Emergency!!! As luck had it, I was on the same block as Saks. They saved my day! I thought the hyper prives would be easier to walk in than regular prives because the platform is higher but I'm not so sure now. It could also be that my prives are regular leather and not patent. I doubt the toe box in the patent has as much give as the patent and my feet are wide so I need that clearance. My feet were asleep by 8pm. Ha! I had the best shoes on there so it was worth the pain. It's ALWAYS worth the pain, right? Anyone else have opinions on hyper vs. regular?


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!



Kenyanqn said:


> Love them! Spikes are always fun!!!





laurenam said:


> Love them all! Especially the boots!!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Love them all especially the spiked boots!!! Welcome to the addiction of CL and I also love ur closet


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Look at theses babies. They are stunning irl. I love sale and thank HelenOfTroy for showing them to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436353
> View attachment 2436354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are antique rosé not sure why the pics shoes light purple



They are gorgeous!!! Love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tonkamama said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *I am a newbie to CL.  My current lifestyle does not require me to dress professionally on daily basis so I went for the fun.  Please allow me to show case my love for the Spikes!!  Gifts to myself :snowballs:
> *
> 
> *Happy holidays!!      :rockettes:*



Wonderful selections!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> More of my sale finds arrived today
> Ron Ron veau Velours
> Batignolles ayers naturel
> Iriza glitter in rose antique/black
> 
> View attachment 2435129
> View attachment 2435130
> View attachment 2435131



Beautiful!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Look at theses babies. They are stunning irl. I love sale and thank HelenOfTroy for showing them to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436353
> View attachment 2436354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are antique rosé not sure why the pics shoes light purple




CC those are cute.  Funny thing is they are cute as antique rose or light purple.  Looks like your toes have healed just fine!


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> Look at theses babies. They are stunning irl. I love sale and thank HelenOfTroy for showing them to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436353
> View attachment 2436354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are antique rosé not sure why the pics shoes light purple



Those look so cute on you!



Ice Angel said:


> It's here! It's here! It's finally arrived!



Stunning!



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2435268
> 
> 
> My new flats arrived today. Fun fun fun!!



Those are fantastic!



gymangel812 said:


> here's my first sale purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> pink suede geo 120 mm from saks (these were the very last pair in the entire company, i had to get them 1 size up from tts and surprisingly they're not *way* too big. with some padding & a heel grip [probably best since they're 120] they'll be fine i think)
> 
> been wanting them ever since they first came out, thought for sure i could get some version of the geo on sale, turns out not really LOL but i did get lucky with this pair. they're my first 120 mm pigalle and they're not as bad as i thought they would be! i haven't worn them for more than 30 secs though because i have a possibly broken toe.



Love the Geo, esp this colourway.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Look at theses babies. They are stunning irl. I love sale and thank HelenOfTroy for showing them to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436353
> View attachment 2436354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are antique rosé not sure why the pics shoes light purple


&#65337;&#65313;&#65337;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;They look perfect on you!!!  Congrats CC


----------



## rhondaroni0

Ice Angel said:


> It's here! It's here! It's finally arrived!


man oh man those are some beauties. and right in time for the holidays!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Fresh off the delivery truck!!! 
Love them &#10084;
Gine Grenadine Velvet loafer


----------



## DebbiNC

mizcolon73 said:


> Fresh off the delivery truck!!!
> Love them &#10084;
> Gine Grenadine Velvet loafer
> 
> View attachment 2436987
> View attachment 2436988




Ohh! They look so pretty and comfy, too!  Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## splashinstella

mizcolon73 said:


> Fresh off the delivery truck!!!
> Love them &#10084;
> Gine Grenadine Velvet loafer
> 
> View attachment 2436987
> View attachment 2436988



Ahh gorgeous, perfect holiday shoes


----------



## mizcolon73

DebbiNC said:


> Ohh! They look so pretty and comfy, too!  Hope you enjoy them!





splashinstella said:


> Ahh gorgeous, perfect holiday shoes



Thank you ladies!!! The color is gorgeous in person!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

My last deal arrived today! I've been looking for these shoes for months now and they finally popped up on eBay


----------



## NikkiRE

kham said:


> If these pics suck, sorry, iPhone pics.
> 
> Pink daffs (eBay find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and spike wars boot, from the CL sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433481
> View attachment 2433482


I need those !!!!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> CC those are cute.  Funny thing is they are cute as antique rose or light purple.  Looks like your toes have healed just fine!



Yes it's good as new 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Love the color!




Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> My last deal arrived today! I've been looking for these shoes for months now and they finally popped up on eBay
> View attachment 2437179







mizcolon73 said:


> Fresh off the delivery truck!!!
> Love them &#10084;
> Gine Grenadine Velvet loafer
> 
> View attachment 2436987
> View attachment 2436988



So pretty 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> &#65337;&#65313;&#65337;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;They look perfect on you!!!  Congrats CC




. Thank you for showing them to me


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> Those look so cute on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Geo, esp this colourway.




Thank you


----------



## julemakeup

Hi ladies!! Just wanted to share 2 of my sale scores. I just recently started buying CLs again after a 2 year hiatus after my LO was born. My husband asked me the other day, "Where will you ever wear these to?" I replied, "Around the house! :guacho:"


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions, ladies.


----------



## uhohnikki

I just got these bad boys, black basics and classic. 
The Christian Loboution Ronaldo's...
How the hell am I going to walk in them, I have no idea..
The incline is a real B!+@# Any tips or advice for managing with them on?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Christchrist said:


> Look at theses babies. They are stunning irl. I love sale and thank HelenOfTroy for showing them to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436353
> View attachment 2436354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are antique rosé not sure why the pics shoes light purple



This looks sexy and so elegant on you at the same. You mind tell me how much you got it for?? Do they have more??


----------



## bougainvillier

uhohnikki said:


> I just got these bad boys, black basics and classic.
> 
> The Christian Loboution Ronaldo's...
> 
> How the hell am I going to walk in them, I have no idea..
> 
> The incline is a real B!+@# Any tips or advice for managing with them on?




If you are talking about the picture attached. They are decolette 868 not rolandos. They should be one of the comfiest shoes CL makes. Definitely better than rolandos. Anyways congrats and good luck


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

MaryJoe84 said:


> my So Kate in Rouge Noir



This is Sexy.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2433912
> View attachment 2433913
> View attachment 2433914
> 
> 
> Here are some of my sale finds....
> Pigalle Spikes in red
> Pigalle spikes in iris
> Pigalle 85mm in grenadine



lucky you.
Do you mind share where you find your pigalle 85 grenadine??it a lovely color
Would you know if they might have a size 5??


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Ladyintheshoe said:


> I got my FW sale score in the mail today! &#128513; My first CL bootie and it's quite a beauty!
> 
> Fillette 100 in Rouge Noir! I'm so thrilled!
> View attachment 2431104
> View attachment 2431105
> View attachment 2431106



This shoes looks much better when you try it on. I think I'm late to the sales. sniff**


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Was going to get so kate aquamarine. but got this instead. since so kate is sold out. But this is very comfy &#128522;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

uhohnikki said:


> I just got these bad boys, black basics and classic.
> The Christian Loboution Ronaldo's...
> How the hell am I going to walk in them, I have no idea..
> The incline is a real B!+@# Any tips or advice for managing with them on?


You just have to practice practice practice.

I have been wearing heels for over 20 years almost every day so I can handle even 120s without any problems.  Ofcourse, when I was a young girl, my heels probably were 50 at max, but they gradually got higher.  The great thing about wearing heels is that they really build your core muscle and thanks to that, my stomach is still flat and my butt is intact for my age anyway.

One tip I can give you is that you have to remember GRAVITY is at play when you wear heels.  It will make you hunch if you don't work your muscles.  So pull your shoulders straight, pull in your stomach and your hips.  Also, you have to work your thigh muscles more than when you wear flats or wear lower heels.  You might feel like you are almost leaning back too much, but try it.  By doing so, you are balancing out the gravity that pulls you forward by the incline of the heels making it so much easier to walk in higher pitched heels.

Once you get the hang of it, boy will you feel SEXY!!!  Have fun girl!!!


----------



## Christchrist

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> This looks sexy and so elegant on you at the same. You mind tell me how much you got it for?? Do they have more??




I'm not sure if there is more. I believe 575 or something. Palazzo Vegas had them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I'm not sure if there is more. I believe 575 or something. Palazzo Vegas had them


CC, you ROCK everything girl!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> CC, you ROCK everything girl!!!




So do you girl. Thank you


----------



## Miss Foxie

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Was going to get so kate aquamarine. but got this instead. since so kate is sold out. But this is very comfy &#128522;



Wow, it's such a beautiful color.. Congrats on your find!


----------



## Miss Foxie

gymangel812 said:


> here's my first sale purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> pink suede geo 120 mm from saks (these were the very last pair in the entire company, i had to get them 1 size up from tts and surprisingly they're not *way* too big. with some padding & a heel grip [probably best since they're 120] they'll be fine i think)
> 
> been wanting them ever since they first came out, thought for sure i could get some version of the geo on sale, turns out not really LOL but i did get lucky with this pair. they're my first 120 mm pigalle and they're not as bad as i thought they would be! i haven't worn them for more than 30 secs though because i have a possibly broken toe.



Congratss! It's stunning! I really like Geo pump, too bad they dont have my size


----------



## Miss Foxie

tonkamama said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *I am a newbie to CL.  My current lifestyle does not require me to dress professionally on daily basis so I went for the fun.  Please allow me to show case my love for the Spikes!!  Gifts to myself :snowballs:
> *
> 
> *Happy holidays!!      :rockettes:*



Woww, what a gorgeous collections! Congrats!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Honestly, I didn't even know these shoes EVER went on sale. I never see them on sale anywhere. Bleh. .


----------



## Redsoleshines

mizcolon73 said:


> Fresh off the delivery truck!!!
> Love them &#10084;
> Gine Grenadine Velvet loafer
> 
> View attachment 2436987
> View attachment 2436988



So pretty!!!


----------



## fivenine

Hi new to forum, so Hi everyone , these were a charity shop find, was walking past and they were in the window , so cheap it was worth a chance can anyone tell me what style they are and if they're genuine 

http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins003_zps9847e483.jpg
http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins004_zps6d6c4b16.jpg
http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins001_zpsa5451e60.jpg
http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins005_zps51d0fa79.jpg
http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins020_zps11af7810.jpg
http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins008_zps3423ad42.jpg
http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins006_zpsf83d0ebb.jpg
Thank you


----------



## Kenyanqn

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> lucky you.
> 
> Do you mind share where you find your pigalle 85 grenadine??it a lovely color
> 
> Would you know if they might have a size 5??




Got them through my SA at saks. It was a locator item though so I think it came from a store in Florida. Call saks and see if they have any more


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fivenine said:


> Hi new to forum, so Hi everyone , these were a charity shop find, was walking past and they were in the window , so cheap it was worth a chance can anyone tell me what style they are and if they're genuine
> 
> http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins003_zps9847e483.jpg
> http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins004_zps6d6c4b16.jpg
> http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins001_zpsa5451e60.jpg
> http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins005_zps51d0fa79.jpg
> http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins020_zps11af7810.jpg
> http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins008_zps3423ad42.jpg
> http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y305/fivenine/louboutins006_zpsf83d0ebb.jpg
> Thank you



Pretty darn sure they are fake, but you are at the wrong thread.  You should ask at the following thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Was going to get so kate aquamarine. but got this instead. since so kate is sold out. But this is very comfy &#128522;



Gorgeous color! They look hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

uhohnikki said:


> I just got these bad boys, black basics and classic.
> The Christian Loboution Ronaldo's...
> How the hell am I going to walk in them, I have no idea..
> The incline is a real B!+@# Any tips or advice for managing with them on?


They look like the decollete!


----------



## Loubspassion

bougainvillier said:


> If you are talking about the picture attached. They are decolette 868 not rolandos. They should be one of the comfiest shoes CL makes. Definitely better than rolandos. Anyways congrats and good luck



Definitely the Decollete 868 and I second that they are quite comfy.


----------



## beagly911

My new to me Wallis 85 from the lovely $peedah....They are a prefect fit!!


----------



## Miss Foxie

My new shoes! I'm very exited to wear it on new year's eve 

Neofilo 120 kid NEPTUNE


----------



## LouboutinChick

Miss Foxie said:


> My new shoes! I'm very exited to wear it on new year's eve
> 
> 
> 
> Neofilo 120 kid NEPTUNE




They look pretty&#9786;&#65039;
I hope you post some photos in these babies.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you sweeties!!  



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Wonderful selections!





Miss Foxie said:


> Woww, what a gorgeous collections! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Miss Foxie said:


> My new shoes! I'm very exited to wear it on new year's eve
> 
> 
> 
> Neofilo 120 kid NEPTUNE



That color! Flawless 



beagly911 said:


> My new to me Wallis 85 from the lovely $peedah....They are a prefect fit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> URL]




Nice job beags


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

It is Christmas!!! 

My presents from my Fiance


----------



## rachellemel

Wow!!!  Speechless!  Those VP's... Love them!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## FreshLilies

My sale find. $897!


----------



## Christchrist

InAweWithLoubi said:


> It is Christmas!!!
> 
> My presents from my Fiance
> View attachment 2440645
> View attachment 2440644
> View attachment 2440640
> View attachment 2440641
> View attachment 2440642
> View attachment 2440643




Wow nice &#128151;&#128156;


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> My new to me Wallis 85 from the lovely $peedah....They are a prefect fit!!


I love these Beagly, such a classic yet fun pair!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> That color! Flawless
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job beags





SeeingRed said:


> I love these Beagly, such a classic yet fun pair!


Thank you so much ladies..I am falling in love with the classics more and more!! I'll be wearing them today with pics to come.


----------



## Kalos

My Christmas gift from my wonderful DH...



Pigalle 85mm black mini glitter


----------



## Christchrist

Kalos said:


> My Christmas gift from my wonderful DH...
> View attachment 2441004
> 
> 
> Pigalle 85mm black mini glitter




What a nice gift


----------



## mchili5

Christmas present from my DH 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#128525;


----------



## Kalos

mchili5 said:


> Christmas present from my DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128525;




I've never seen this print before they look amazing, congrats!


----------



## daintyfeet

MaryJoe84 said:


> my So Kate in Rouge Noir



Stunning dear! Congrats! I'm SO in love with So Kates right now too!  

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## daintyfeet

ice angel said:


> it's here! It's here! It's finally arrived! :d



gorgeous!!


----------



## daintyfeet

tonkamama said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *I am a newbie to CL.  My current lifestyle does not require me to dress professionally on daily basis so I went for the fun.  Please allow me to show case my love for the Spikes!!  Gifts to myself :snowballs:
> *
> 
> *Happy holidays!!      :rockettes:*



Wonderful collection you have there! Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Christchrist said:


> Look at theses babies. They are stunning irl. I love sale and thank HelenOfTroy for showing them to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436353
> View attachment 2436354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are antique rosé not sure why the pics shoes light purple



They look comfy!


----------



## daintyfeet

InAweWithLoubi said:


> It is Christmas!!!
> 
> My presents from my Fiance
> View attachment 2440645
> View attachment 2440644
> View attachment 2440640
> View attachment 2440641
> View attachment 2440642
> View attachment 2440643



Congrats! Your fiancé is wonderful!


----------



## daintyfeet

And so my love affair with So Kates began with this pair. White patent from Spring/Summer 2014  Wishing one and all a blessed Christmas.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

daintyfeet said:


> And so my love affair with So Kates began with this pair. White patent from Spring/Summer 2014  Wishing one and all a blessed Christmas.


----------



## Christchrist

daintyfeet said:


> And so my love affair with So Kates began with this pair. White patent from Spring/Summer 2014  Wishing one and all a blessed Christmas.




Love white.  I am going to have to try them again


----------



## LouboutinChick

New nude Pigalle 120&#10084;&#65039;
My old ones are horrible&#128561;




I love Pigalle overall&#10084;&#65039;

Merry christmas to everyone&#128536;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LouboutinChick said:


> New nude Pigalle 120&#10084;&#65039;
> My old ones are horrible&#128561;
> 
> View attachment 2441340
> 
> 
> I love Pigalle overall&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Merry christmas to everyone&#128536;


Gorgeous!  Congrats!
BTW, I think those are not Pigalle 120s but So Kates???  Very sexy!


----------



## NeonLights

Kalos said:


> My Christmas gift from my wonderful DH...
> View attachment 2441004
> 
> 
> Pigalle 85mm black mini glitter



So festive.. love the glitter!


----------



## clouboutin1

Merry Christmas everyone I hope you all had a lovely loubie day!! My fiancee nearly cried when I gave her, her first pair of louboutin's!!


----------



## All Smiles

Boxing day sales fun
Miss Very Prive 120




They always feel better when they are on sale


----------



## daintyfeet

HelenOfTroy45 said:


>



Thanks Helen 




Christchrist said:


> Love white.  I am going to have to try them again



White is one of my favourite colours too.


----------



## LouboutinChick

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!
> BTW, I think those are not Pigalle 120s but So Kates???  Very sexy!



Sry I mean So Kate 120's
I have confused it. I took the photo from my iPhone and post it. So I was confused.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LouboutinChick said:


> Sry I mean So Kate 120's
> I have confused it. I took the photo from my iPhone and post it. So I was confused.


Its gorgy!  We are shoe twins YAY!


----------



## LouboutinChick

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Its gorgy!  We are shoe twins YAY!




Really? &#128515; I want see a photo&#128591;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## J_L33

InAweWithLoubi said:


> It is Christmas!!!
> 
> My presents from my Fiance



Where did your DF get the Big Dorcets from? Those babies were sold out eons ago!


----------



## PollyGal

mizcolon73 said:


> Fresh off the delivery truck!!!
> Love them &#10084;
> Gine Grenadine Velvet loafer
> 
> View attachment 2436987
> View attachment 2436988



Adore your fab shoes - may I ask where you got them? I really want a pair:what:


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Ladies all your purchases are gorgeous!! I finally got my fifi spikes that I've been eyeing for a year.  It's hard to say no to a sale


----------



## whoops

All Smiles said:


> Boxing day sales fun
> Miss Very Prive 120
> View attachment 2441733
> View attachment 2441734
> 
> 
> They always feel better when they are on sale




Lucky find!! Beautiful shoes.


----------



## bougainvillier

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Ladies all your purchases are gorgeous!! I finally got my fifi spikes that I've been eyeing for a year.  It's hard to say no to a sale




Congrats shoe twin!


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Ladies all your purchases are gorgeous!! I finally got my fifi spikes that I've been eyeing for a year.  It's hard to say no to a sale




Yey glad you got them on sale


----------



## mizcolon73

PollyGal said:


> Adore your fab shoes - may I ask where you got them? I really want a pair:what:



Thank you!!

Costa Mesa louboutin boutique


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My new to me Wallis 85 from the lovely $peedah....They are a prefect fit!!



COngrats! They are cute looking heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

InAweWithLoubi said:


> It is Christmas!!!
> 
> My presents from my Fiance
> View attachment 2440645
> View attachment 2440644
> View attachment 2440640
> View attachment 2440641
> View attachment 2440642
> View attachment 2440643


They are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

FreshLilies said:


> My sale find. $897!


Hot! Hot! Hot!!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! They are cute looking heels!


Thanks Laveder, I can't pass up a classic!! LOL!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

J_L33 said:


> Where did your DF get the Big Dorcets from? Those babies were sold out eons ago!




He really likes to surprise me and so this Christmas was hard for him, as I had very specific CL styles I liked. 

We basically shopped together, mostly online, since most of these are old styles and seasons, that being said almost every one of the pairs fit perfect  How awesome is that :x


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are gorgeous!




Thank you! Still getting over the shock myself


----------



## galadrielle

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Ladies all your purchases are gorgeous!! I finally got my fifi spikes that I've been eyeing for a year.  It's hard to say no to a sale


Do you mind my asking where you found them on sale? And the percentage off? Thank you!


----------



## DIAMONDS11180

needloub said:


> i purchased these lp slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...


love


----------



## hana59

I just got a pair of Simple Black Pumps and live in Minneapolis and have no place to verify authentication and was directed to this site but now see I have to wait a full 5 days:


----------



## mizcolon73

hana59 said:


> I just got a pair of Simple Black Pumps and live in Minneapolis and have no place to verify authentication and was directed to this site but now see I have to wait a full 5 days:



Why 5 days?


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

Scored a UHG for a steal on eBay! Christian Louboutin Make Up Trash for $650!


----------



## Greta_V

I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!


----------



## hana59

mizcolon73 said:


> Why 5 days?


I keep trying to upload the photos and it says there is a security issue.  I am assuming that is because I can't post a thread for 5 days after joining.  I am evidently doing something wrong&#8230;any advice?


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Greta_V said:


> I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!




Amazing! Congrats! Where did you find them? The 'bay?


----------



## Christchrist

Greta_V said:


> I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!




Where did you find them?


----------



## Kalos

Greta_V said:


> I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!




These are gorgeous they look amazing on you.


----------



## Kalos

hana59 said:


> I keep trying to upload the photos and it says there is a security issue.  I am assuming that is because I can't post a thread for 5 days after joining.  I am evidently doing something wrongany advice?




I'm not sure if this would work or whether it's within the 'rules' of the authentication thread, but perhaps you could upload the photos on photobucket & add a link to the photos in your post on the authentication thread.


----------



## mizcolon73

Greta_V said:


> I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!



Amazing &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## stilly

Greta_V said:


> I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!




Gorgeous!!!
They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Mariqueen

mizcolon73 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Costa Mesa louboutin boutique



OMG YOU!!!! At least I THINK it is. I waited in line with you for like an hour talking to you that day! I wanted to say goodbye when I left, but I didn't know where you disappeared to.  Ahhhh but I'm so glad you're on here  Sorry, I'm having a moment.


----------



## mizcolon73

Mariqueen said:


> OMG YOU!!!! At least I THINK it is. I waited in line with you for like an hour talking to you that day! I wanted to say goodbye when I left, but I didn't know where you disappeared to.  Ahhhh but I'm so glad you're on here  Sorry, I'm having a moment.



lol, as much as I wish it was me, it wasn't.. I live in Georgia &#128532;.


----------



## Greta_V

Christchrist said:


> Where did you find them?





Ladyintheshoe said:


> Amazing! Congrats! Where did you find them? The 'bay?


Thank you! I was looking through Google Images "Louboutin Lucifer" and just clicking on the source links and checking if that could be a store actually selling them (a lot of bogus) and accidentally ran into poshmark where a girl was selling a new pair that was too big for her. Grabbed them right away


----------



## Greta_V

Kalos said:


> These are gorgeous they look amazing on you.





mizcolon73 said:


> Amazing &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;





stilly said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> They look amazing on you!!!


Thank you dears!!!


----------



## indi3r4

My sale scores!


----------



## FreshLilies

Greta_V said:


> I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!



They are amazing!!!


----------



## Christchrist

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2444342
> 
> My sale scores!




Look at all this boxes. Nom nom


----------



## NeonLights

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2444342
> 
> My sale scores!



oh how i do wish i got a pair of those wedges... great finds!


----------



## hhl4vr

Greta_V said:


> I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!


 
Absolutely Stunning- Love these.


----------



## Mariqueen

mizcolon73 said:


> lol, as much as I wish it was me, it wasn't.. I live in Georgia &#128532;.



 you said you got your shoes at the costa mesa boutique and that was the day they were having the sale and you had to wait in line for like ever to get in the damn store.. and I swear it was cause I was talking to someone there who was in town who lived in Georgia and was going to a wedding...


----------



## mizcolon73

Mariqueen said:


> you said you got your shoes at the costa mesa boutique and that was the day they were having the sale and you had to wait in line for like ever to get in the damn store.. and I swear it was cause I was talking to someone there who was in town who lived in Georgia and was going to a wedding...



Awwwwww I wish it was me doll, but I ordered via email! But how coincidental is that??? lol


----------



## Nolia

*Just posted these and some mod pics in my collection thread!! Gorgeous purple, SUUUUUPER soft calf leather! 

They are from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, as seen on Megan Fox and Katy Perry!*


----------



## Nadin22

Nolia said:


> *Just posted these and some mod pics in my collection thread!! Gorgeous purple, SUUUUUPER soft calf leather!
> 
> They are from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, as seen on Megan Fox and Katy Perry!*



Congrats, Nolia, they are amazing.


----------



## Mariqueen

mizcolon73 said:


> Awwwwww I wish it was me doll, but I ordered via email! But how coincidental is that??? lol



That's crazy! Welp


----------



## Greta_V

FreshLilies said:


> They are amazing!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Nolia

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats, Nolia, they are amazing.



Thank you!


----------



## Chanieish

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2444342
> 
> My sale scores!



Beautiful shoes! Even better that they were on sale! 



Nolia said:


> *Just posted these and some mod pics in my collection thread!! Gorgeous purple, SUUUUUPER soft calf leather!
> 
> They are from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, as seen on Megan Fox and Katy Perry!*



Whoooo what a pretty shade! And that heel height!!!


----------



## Nattie35

Nolia said:


> *Just posted these and some mod pics in my collection thread!! Gorgeous purple, SUUUUUPER soft calf leather!
> 
> They are from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, as seen on Megan Fox and Katy Perry!*


Beautiful shoes, Nolia. Perfect shade of purple!


----------



## Nolia

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful shoes! Even better that they were on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooo what a pretty shade! And that heel height!!!





Nattie35 said:


> Beautiful shoes, Nolia. Perfect shade of purple!



Thank you! I don't see a shade of purple that I like  very often (I'm partial to dark colours and jewel tones) so I had to jump on these!


----------



## daintyfeet

Nolia said:


> *Just posted these and some mod pics in my collection thread!! Gorgeous purple, SUUUUUPER soft calf leather!
> 
> They are from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, as seen on Megan Fox and Katy Perry!*



Beautiful colour!!


----------



## Coco_Rouge

I finally bought the 20th Anniversary Daf 160 python boots 3 days ago!
I've had my eye on these ones for a while; I just love their unique design  I understand these are quite hard to get hold of now, so I'm lucky I managed to get a pair quite late after the release.
Last pair in my size (38.5) too!


----------



## rachellemel

Just arrived yesterday!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Pigalle 120mm patent black leather 37.5 

I can't stop loving these. Idk what took me sooo long. But I've finally added these classics to my collection.


----------



## Chanieish

Coco_Rouge said:


> I finally bought the 20th Anniversary Daf 160 python boots 3 days ago!
> I've had my eye on these ones for a while; I just love their unique design  I understand these are quite hard to get hold of now, so I'm lucky I managed to get a pair quite late after the release.
> Last pair in my size (38.5) too!
> 
> Lovely exotic pair! Lucky that you were able to snag one!



Very pretty! Glitter Ron Rons? 



rachellemel said:


> Just arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447364





crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2447694
> 
> 
> Pigalle 120mm patent black leather 37.5
> 
> I can't stop loving these. Idk what took me sooo long. But I've finally added these classics to my collection.



The classic! Congrats that you were able to get the "older" design with the lower sides!


----------



## LolasCloset

rachellemel said:


> Just arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447364


That glitter color is so rich! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MrsHoneycutt said:


> Scored a UHG for a steal on eBay! Christian Louboutin Make Up Trash for $650!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443769
> View attachment 2443771
> View attachment 2443772
> View attachment 2443773
> View attachment 2443774



Wow! Those are a work of art!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Greta_V said:


> I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!



Congrats! They look super sexy! Those are my all time favorite heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2444342
> 
> My sale scores!



Beautiful selections!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Just posted these and some mod pics in my collection thread!! Gorgeous purple, SUUUUUPER soft calf leather!
> 
> They are from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, as seen on Megan Fox and Katy Perry!*



They look gorgeous! Lady peeps are super hard to find especially in the calf leather. Lucky girl!


----------



## rachellemel

Chanieish said:


> Very pretty! Glitter Ron Rons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  I am in love!


----------



## rachellemel

LolasCloset said:


> That glitter color is so rich! Gorgeous!


thank you!


----------



## Nolia

daintyfeet said:


> Beautiful colour!!



Thank you!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> They look gorgeous! Lady peeps are super hard to find especially in the calf leather. Lucky girl!



I've always loved how buttery soft calf leather is!! And in a deep shade of purple, I couldn't pass these up!!  Scored for just over $400!!


----------



## Nolia

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2447694
> 
> 
> Pigalle 120mm patent black leather 37.5
> 
> I can't stop loving these. Idk what took me sooo long. But I've finally added these classics to my collection.



 These look like the older Pigalle!! How on earth did you find them!? They're gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> *Just posted these and some mod pics in my collection thread!! Gorgeous purple, SUUUUUPER soft calf leather!
> 
> They are from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, as seen on Megan Fox and Katy Perry!*


Gorgeous!  Love this kinda purple myself too!  Classic and elegant.  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Coco_Rouge said:


> I finally bought the 20th Anniversary Daf 160 python boots 3 days ago!
> I've had my eye on these ones for a while; I just love their unique design  I understand these are quite hard to get hold of now, so I'm lucky I managed to get a pair quite late after the release.
> Last pair in my size (38.5) too!


WOW!!!  Very eye-catching and FUN!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2447694
> 
> 
> Pigalle 120mm patent black leather 37.5
> 
> I can't stop loving these. Idk what took me sooo long. But I've finally added these classics to my collection.


Old style P120s YAY!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Nolia

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!  Love this kinda purple myself too!  Classic and elegant.  Congrats!!!



Thanks Helen!


----------



## Stephie2800

Christmas gift from DH  

Lady Peep in Grenadine Glitter.


----------



## Stephie2800

One more


----------



## Stephie2800

Nolia said:


> *Just posted these and some mod pics in my collection thread!! Gorgeous purple, SUUUUUPER soft calf leather!
> 
> They are from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, as seen on Megan Fox and Katy Perry!*



Those shoes are TDF .


----------



## Nolia

Stephie2800 said:


> Those shoes are TDF .



Thank you! I see you got yourself a pair of LPs too! Don't you just love them?!


----------



## Stephie2800

Nolia said:


> Thank you! I see you got yourself a pair of LPs too! Don't you just love them?!



Yes I do, the fit is so nice. I bet you we could go dancing all night in those shoes .


----------



## PollyGal

My new Intern flats - absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## s2kgurl

Xmas gift from DF- 

LOVE THEM! Definitely my HG! SEXXXYYYYY "Resillissima"


----------



## hhl4vr

s2kgurl said:


> Xmas gift from DF-
> 
> LOVE THEM! Definitely my HG! SEXXXYYYYY "Resillissima"


 
Congrats, those are lovely.  You will have to let us know how they are to wear?


----------



## s2kgurl

hhl4vr said:


> Congrats, those are lovely.  You will have to let us know how they are to wear?


^ thanks hhl4vr 

I'll certainly let you ladies know how they wear. I've only worn them around the house so far & just waiting on taking them to the cobbler over the weekend to get the non slip soles put on them.


----------



## rowie1985

I just ordered shoes for my wedding the Gwynitta 100mm in silver glitter from netaporter can't wait to get them especially after I had so much difficulty trying to get anywhere to deliver to Australia!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

s2kgurl said:


> Xmas gift from DF-
> 
> LOVE THEM! Definitely my HG! SEXXXYYYYY "Resillissima"


Awesome shoes.  Can you post with outfit.  I dream of one day owning a pair,  but I can't handle anything over 4" wwwaaaahhhhh!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

s2kgurl said:


> Xmas gift from DF-
> 
> LOVE THEM! Definitely my HG! SEXXXYYYYY "Resillissima"


SUper sexy!!!


----------



## ellelee

daintyfeet said:


> And so my love affair with So Kates began with this pair. White patent from Spring/Summer 2014  Wishing one and all a blessed Christmas.


Gorgeous! May I please know where you purchased from?


----------



## Coco_Rouge

crystalhowlett said:


> Lovely exotic pair! Lucky that you were able to snag one!



Thank you!!


----------



## Coco_Rouge

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WOW!!!  Very eye-catching and FUN!!!  Congrats!!!



Thanks! I love them


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Greta_V said:


> I finally got my hands on this long awaited pair of Lucifer Bow pumps (still can't believe this). Can't say enough how much I love them!




Truly stunning and definite show stoppers! These are absolutely Lovely! I finally grabbed a pair too, cannot wait til they arrive!!!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Got these...Vendome strass, So Kate in black and aquamarine.


----------



## daintyfeet

ellelee said:


> Gorgeous! May I please know where you purchased from?



Thank you dear! I love white so much! Got them from the Christian Louboutin eBoutique!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

daintyfeet said:


> Got these...Vendome strass, So Kate in black and aquamarine.


Gorgeous shoes and beautiful legs!!!


----------



## Latezcruz

s2kgurl said:


> Xmas gift from DF-
> 
> LOVE THEM! Definitely my HG! SEXXXYYYYY "Resillissima"






Love those shoes!


----------



## daintyfeet

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous shoes and beautiful legs!!!



Thanks so much Helen! :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## sophinette007

Hello ! My new shoes! I am so in love with them! So kate in python Faience lucido (Spring 2014)
Thank you for letting me share! 

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/ndp34pj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/mr2ih5j]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/nssjkdj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## martinaa

sophinette007 said:


> Hello ! My new shoes! I am so happy with them! So kate in python Faience lucido (Spring 2014)
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> http://[URL=https://imageshack.com/...ck.us/v2/150x100q90/841/p34p.jpg][/IMG][/URL][IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/841/p34p.jpg][/IMG]



Nice to see you, girl! Great pair - congrats!


----------



## sophinette007

martinaa said:


> Nice to see you, girl! Great pair - congrats!



Hello Martinaa! Glad to see you ! Thank you!


----------



## Greta_V

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! They look super sexy! Those are my all time favorite heels!



Thank you! Mine as well now ))


----------



## maryelle

sophinette007 said:


> Hello ! My new shoes! I am so in love with them! So kate in python Faience lucido (Spring 2014)
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/ndp34pj]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/mr2ih5j]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/nssjkdj]
> 
> [/URL]



those are gorgeous. definitely my favorite from spring 2014.


----------



## maryelle

daintyfeet said:


> Got these...Vendome strass, So Kate in black and aquamarine.



wow they look amazing on you! the strass and aquamarine are stunning


----------



## BoriquaNina

One of my UHGs!! Lady Clou!


----------



## s2kgurl

lovieluvslux said:


> Awesome shoes.  Can you post with outfit.  I dream of one day owning a pair,  but I can't handle anything over 4" wwwaaaahhhhh!



Thanks lovieluvslux  Yes, I'll post a pic with an outfit when I wear them out next time. I figured they look the best with a skirt where you can see the complete details of the lace design & buckle, BUT when I tried them on for the first time at the mall, I had skinny pants on & they actually still looked pretty good on even w/o seeing the whole shoe details. Here are a few pics I took when I was trying them at the mall- 









^ it just looks like I wear CL pumps with some fishnet stockings or something  STILL sexy


----------



## s2kgurl

Latezcruz said:


> Love those shoes!



Thank you Latezcruz


----------



## LV&Evie

BoriquaNina said:


> One of my UHGs!! Lady Clou!



So In Love with these shoes!!! CONGRATS!!!  they look amazing on you!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

LV&Evie said:


> So In Love with these shoes!!! CONGRATS!!!  they look amazing on you!!


Thanks! They just arrived a few hours ago and I don't want to take them off. LOL


----------



## crystalhowlett

BoriquaNina said:


> One of my UHGs!! Lady Clou!




Amazing!!!! They look stunning on you!!! I'm so happy that you love them!!!  I'm doing a happy dance!!! Yayayayahwwoooohoooo!! &#128525;


----------



## BoriquaNina

crystalhowlett said:


> Amazing!!!! They look stunning on you!!! I'm so happy that you love them!!!  I'm doing a happy dance!!! Yayayayahwwoooohoooo!! &#128525;


Thanks Crystal! I'm so happy they fit! I've been stressing about it for weeks! LOL


----------



## LolasCloset

BoriquaNina said:


> One of my UHGs!! Lady Clou!



Wow, LOVE! These are swiftly becoming a UHG for me too! Congratulations!


----------



## LolasCloset

sophinette007 said:


> Hello ! My new shoes! I am so in love with them! So kate in python Faience lucido (Spring 2014)
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/ndp34...mageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/841/p34p.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/mr2ih...mageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/819/2ih5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/nssjk...mageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/856/sjkd.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Congratulations! Would love to see a mod shot of these. The print is so beautiful. I'm way jealous!


----------



## blairxoxo

Bought a pair of completa !


----------



## Hipployta

sophinette007 said:


> Hello ! My new shoes! I am so in love with them! So kate in python Faience lucido (Spring 2014)
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/ndp34pj]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/mr2ih5j]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/nssjkdj]
> 
> [/URL]



I'm planning on getting a pair of these as well...hopefully

Does you feel like they fit differently than the normal So Kates?


----------



## lovieluvslux

_I can't wait to see your modeling pics. Yes, these are booties are hot.  Are they comfortable to walk-in?_




s2kgurl said:


> Thanks lovieluvslux  Yes, I'll post a pic with an outfit when I wear them out next time. I figured they look the best with a skirt where you can see the complete details of the lace design & buckle, BUT when I tried them on for the first time at the mall, I had skinny pants on & they actually still looked pretty good on even w/o seeing the whole shoe details. Here are a few pics I took when I was trying them at the mall-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ it just looks like I wear CL pumps with some fishnet stockings or something  STILL sexy


----------



## Simone C

Hello.

A year ago I had started the search into entering the world of CL. But our lives were put on hold & I could only dream & the end of 2013 couldn't come quick enough.
By October life was starting to return to normal & by NYE I made myself a NY Resolution. To purchase my very first pair of CL. Well to day I did it. IM SOOOOOOOO EXCITED. Can't wait till my Bianca 120 Patent Calf arrive at there new home.  Did I mention I'm excited.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BoriquaNina said:


> One of my UHGs!! Lady Clou!



Sexy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

daintyfeet said:


> Got these...Vendome strass, So Kate in black and aquamarine.



Drools....


----------



## daintyfeet

sophinette007 said:


> Hello ! My new shoes! I am so in love with them! So kate in python Faience lucido (Spring 2014)
> Thank you for letting me share!



Beautiful So Kates!


----------



## daintyfeet

maryelle said:


> wow they look amazing on you! the strass and aquamarine are stunning



Thank you so much, Maryelle! :kiss::kiss::kiss:



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Drools....



Hehe, thanks Lavenderduckiez! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## daintyfeet

BoriquaNina said:


> One of my UHGs!! Lady Clou!



Gorgeous!


----------



## daintyfeet

s2kgurl said:


> Xmas gift from DF-
> 
> LOVE THEM! Definitely my HG! SEXXXYYYYY "Resillissima"



Lovely present! Congrats!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

blairxoxo said:


> View attachment 2449635
> 
> 
> Bought a pair of completa !




So pretty! Mod pics please!


----------



## mizcolon73

Just got these beauties this morning...


----------



## sophinette007

maryelle said:


> those are gorgeous. definitely my favorite from spring 2014.



Thank you! 



LolasCloset said:


> Congratulations! Would love to see a mod shot of these. The print is so beautiful. I'm way jealous!



Thanks! I will try to do some!


Hipployta said:


> I'm planning on getting a pair of these as well...hopefully
> 
> Does you feel like they fit differently than the normal So Kates?



Sorry I don't have another pair of so kate . This is my first pair of So kate. I don't want to say something wrong but I guess I will go for the same size in patent leather/kid leather as I did for my other Pigalle.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hipployta said:


> I'm planning on getting a pair of these as well...hopefully
> 
> Does you feel like they fit differently than the normal So Kates?


Jumping here.

I have the python SKs as well as patents.  My patents are half up from my P120s, but I took the pythons in the same size as my P120s since they should stretch more easily than patent.  I only recommend this if you dont mind a tight toe-box because I absolutely despise heel slippage.


----------



## PollyGal

mizcolon73 said:


> Just got these beauties this morning...
> View attachment 2450237



Congrats!! They are fab, I LOVE Interns, I bought the black and white striped ones this week too!


----------



## bougainvillier

sandyatab said:


> Hiii girls! I'm new to the forum and in a bit of a dilemma with my new Pigalles.
> 
> Basically my boyfriend bought me the 100s for Christmas () but they look a little on the short side to me? And then I looked at the box and it says 85mm. Welll apparently the guy in Harvey Nichols swapped the boxes over because the original box was a bit tattered. But I'm not sure??
> 
> I've even measured the heel - the tape measure is out to 100mm - and as you can see the heels a bit shorter? But I don't know if that is normal for them to vary in height or if I'm even measuring it right?  Ooo and they're a size 40.
> 
> 
> So yeah I'm basically obsessing over it now, googling photos for the last half hour. So any help would be amazing!
> 
> 
> Thank youuuu xxxxxx



For a size 40, it should be very close to 100mm. Mine is 35 and measures 88mm. Yours certainly looks like 85mm to me.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sandyatab said:


> Hiii girls! I'm new to the forum and in a bit of a dilemma with my new Pigalles.
> 
> Basically my boyfriend bought me the 100s for Christmas () but they look a little on the short side to me? And then I looked at the box and it says 85mm. Welll apparently the guy in Harvey Nichols swapped the boxes over because the original box was a bit tattered. But I'm not sure??
> 
> I've even measured the heel - the tape measure is out to 100mm - and as you can see the heels a bit shorter? But I don't know if that is normal for them to vary in height or if I'm even measuring it right?  Ooo and they're a size 40.
> 
> 
> So yeah I'm basically obsessing over it now, googling photos for the last half hour. So any help would be amazing!
> 
> 
> Thank youuuu xxxxxx


They look like a 85mm to me.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the gorgeous additions!


----------



## mizcolon73

PollyGal said:


> Congrats!! They are fab, I LOVE Interns, I bought the black and white striped ones this week too!



Thank you

Love this color combination &#10084;


----------



## IramImtiaz

sandyatab said:


> Hiii girls! I'm new to the forum and in a bit of a dilemma with my new Pigalles.
> 
> Basically my boyfriend bought me the 100s for Christmas () but they look a little on the short side to me? And then I looked at the box and it says 85mm. Welll apparently the guy in Harvey Nichols swapped the boxes over because the original box was a bit tattered. But I'm not sure??
> 
> I've even measured the heel - the tape measure is out to 100mm - and as you can see the heels a bit shorter? But I don't know if that is normal for them to vary in height or if I'm even measuring it right?  Ooo and they're a size 40.
> 
> 
> So yeah I'm basically obsessing over it now, googling photos for the last half hour. So any help would be amazing!
> 
> 
> Thank youuuu xxxxxx



Yeah deffo 85mm. Why don't you go back and get it checked?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Congrats on all the new additions ladies!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

LolasCloset said:


> Wow, LOVE! These are swiftly becoming a UHG for me too! Congratulations!





daintyfeet said:


> Gorgeous!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy!!!



Thank you!!!



blairxoxo said:


> View attachment 2449635
> 
> 
> Bought a pair of completa !


Congrats! I love the cut of those! Can't wait to see mod pics!




PollyGal said:


> Congrats!! They are fab, I LOVE Interns, I bought the black and white striped ones this week too!



LOVE! I keep debating on whether or not I could pull those off!


----------



## Mariqueen

I just picked up my new black patent Pigalles in 100mm and wore them straight to work and omg they are so much more comfortable than my Rolandos hahahahah I was expecting them to kill my feet but I'm like prancing around in them like they're nothing!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Mariqueen said:


> I just picked up my new black patent Pigalles in 100mm and wore them straight to work and omg they are so much more comfortable than my Rolandos hahahahah I was expecting them to kill my feet but I'm like prancing around in them like they're nothing!


 
That's so funny! My Pigalle 100 KILLED my feet for the first 5 wears. Both of my Rolandos, perfectly comfortable fresh out of the box! LOL

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## BagBragger

BoriquaNina said:


> That's so funny! My Pigalle 100 KILLED my feet for the first 5 wears. Both of my Rolandos, perfectly comfortable fresh out of the box! LOL
> 
> Congrats on the new addition!




What's your secret to your Rolandos fitting perfectly out the box?  You maybe able to sell the answer as trade secret.  Heck, I was just thinking about parting with mine this past weekend....


----------



## BoriquaNina

BagBragger said:


> What's your secret to your Rolandos fitting perfectly out the box?  You maybe able to sell the answer as trade secret.  Heck, I was just thinking about parting with mine this past weekend....



LOL I'm not sure it's a secret. Maybe it's just sizing? I use those little clear gel insole pads in them too. It helps keep my foot from sliding and feeling like my toes are crunching up in the front.

I have medium width feet, average toes. 
My Rolandos in suede and kid are 38.5, 39 for patent but I probably could stick with 38.5.
As a guide I wear 38 in Lady Clou, 38.5 in Very Prive (with a small pad), 37.5 in Lady Lynch, 38 in suede Daffodile to name a few.

My Pigalle 100 kid were 38.5 and KILLED (I mean numbness that lasted for days and it looked like someone stomped on my toes) until about the 6th or 7th time I wore them and even after that they were still numb the morning after I wore them.


----------



## BagBragger

BoriquaNina said:


> LOL I'm not sure it's a secret. Maybe it's just sizing? I use those little clear gel insole pads in them too. It helps keep my foot from sliding and feeling like my toes are crunching up in the front.
> 
> I have medium width feet, average toes.
> My Rolandos in suede and kid are 38.5, 39 for patent but I probably could stick with 38.5.
> As a guide I wear 38 in Lady Clou, 38.5 in Very Prive (with a small pad), 37.5 in Lady Lynch, 38 in suede Daffodile to name a few.
> 
> My Pigalle 100 kid were 38.5 and KILLED (I mean numbness that lasted for days and it looked like someone stomped on my toes) until about the 6th or 7th time I wore them and even after that they were still numb the morning after I wore them.




WOW! That's insane!  And no pads for the Pigalle, right?  I can't imagine how that could be...the box on the Pigalle seems like it's wider. I know it's longer.  See that's why I said it's a trade secret!  Nevertheless, I am happy the Rolando works for ladies when it does...it's gets such a bad rap!  I am certain that if I buy another one I am going to go a half size up than the one I have now (40). 

Are you Pigalles any better or do you still get numbness the day after?


----------



## sophe

Newest addition,Custom Made Pigalle 120-Pivione/Black 
The shoes is more pinkish IRL,However,not really like them much,just thought they are quite unique though


----------



## BoriquaNina

BagBragger said:


> WOW! That's insane!  And no pads for the Pigalle, right?  I can't imagine how that could be...the box on the Pigalle seems like it's wider. I know it's longer.  See that's why I said it's a trade secret!  Nevertheless, I am happy the Rolando works for ladies when it does...it's gets such a bad rap!  I am certain that if I buy another one I am going to go a half size up than the one I have now (40).
> 
> Are you Pigalles any better or do you still get numbness the day after?



No pads in the Pigalle. Now it's just the day after numbness but I sold my Pigalle 100 a few weeks ago. I want 120s but I'm scared of the toe pain. Lol


----------



## BagBragger

BoriquaNina said:


> No pads in the Pigalle. Now it's just the day after numbness but I sold my Pigalle 100 a few weeks ago. I want 120s but I'm scared of the toe pain. Lol




I'm nervous for you!  If the 100s did that then what will the 120s do????  Keep us posted though!


----------



## beagly911

What great new CL's ladies!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2444342
> 
> My sale scores!




Love your finds! May you wear them in good health dear!


----------



## adorelaura

Kenyanqn said:


> More of my sale finds arrived today
> Ron Ron veau Velours
> Batignolles ayers naturel
> Iriza glitter in rose antique/black
> 
> View attachment 2435129
> View attachment 2435130
> View attachment 2435131


Hello what location did you find the glitter iriza and were they on sale? LOVE all your new purchases!


----------



## crystalhowlett

BoriquaNina said:


> LOL I'm not sure it's a secret. Maybe it's just sizing? I use those little clear gel insole pads in them too. It helps keep my foot from sliding and feeling like my toes are crunching up in the front.
> 
> I have medium width feet, average toes.
> My Rolandos in suede and kid are 38.5, 39 for patent but I probably could stick with 38.5.
> As a guide I wear 38 in Lady Clou, 38.5 in Very Prive (with a small pad), 37.5 in Lady Lynch, 38 in suede Daffodile to name a few.
> 
> My Pigalle 100 kid were 38.5 and KILLED (I mean numbness that lasted for days and it looked like someone stomped on my toes) until about the 6th or 7th time I wore them and even after that they were still numb the morning after I wore them.




So strange how Louboutins differ. I wear a 38 in pigalle 100mm. Perfect fit. I could run miles in them. LC fit good too! Weird.  U look great In all of them!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sophe said:


> Newest addition,Custom Made Pigalle 120-Pivione/Black
> The shoes is more pinkish IRL,However,not really like them much,just thought they are quite unique though



ooooohhhhhh.. loving the colors =)


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

sophe said:


> Newest addition,Custom Made Pigalle 120-Pivione/Black
> The shoes is more pinkish IRL,However,not really like them much,just thought they are quite unique though



congratulations for such unique pair Sophe. may i ask wats the colour of those rose pink shoes next to your new pigalle? are they so kate or pigalle btw?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Such a great thread!  I'm enjoying your goodies ladies!


----------



## olittleheart

Wrong thread sorry!


----------



## LolasCloset

sophe said:


> Newest addition,Custom Made Pigalle 120-Pivione/Black
> The shoes is more pinkish IRL,However,not really like them much,just thought they are quite unique though


You don't like them!?!? Ahh I think they're gorgeous! They look fab on you


----------



## BoriquaNina

crystalhowlett said:


> So strange how Louboutins differ. I wear a 38 in pigalle 100mm. Perfect fit. I could run miles in them. LC fit good too! Weird.  U look great In all of them!!!



Aww thank you! It is so weird! There are huge variances in the same styles though. That's why I use insole measurements if I can!


----------



## stellaking

sophe said:


> Newest addition,Custom Made Pigalle 120-Pivione/Black
> The shoes is more pinkish IRL,However,not really like them much,just thought they are quite unique though


where did u get it? it is amazing!


----------



## soda-pop

I just got my Louboutin Fifi 100 Lace Pumps and am in love!!


----------



## bella601

Beautiful


----------



## twosmallwonders

sophe said:


> Newest addition,Custom Made Pigalle 120-Pivione/Black
> 
> The shoes is more pinkish IRL,However,not really like them much,just thought they are quite unique though




O-M-G!!! I would do anything for those!!!! Absolutely stunning! How do you go about getting a custom pair made?


----------



## bougainvillier

soda-pop said:


> I just got my Louboutin Fifi 100 Lace Pumps and am in love!!



work of art! congrats!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Nolia said:


> These look like the older Pigalle!! How on earth did you find them!? They're gorgeous, congrats!!




Older style? When did they change them and what is the difference I got a pair maybe 2-3 months go they look just like this ... I think lol


----------



## sophe

Lavenderduckiez said:


> ooooohhhhhh.. loving the colors =)


Thank you dear 



shoesshoeshoes said:


> congratulations for such unique pair Sophe. may i ask wats the colour of those rose pink shoes next to your new pigalle? are they so kate or pigalle btw?


They are Pigalle Rose Cameo,I think I have also upload many pic of them in my album 
I'm glad you like it 



LolasCloset said:


> You don't like them!?!? Ahh I think they're gorgeous! They look fab on you


lol~hmm....they are rare though...but not really interest with the color.... 
Thanks for your sweet complement  



stellaking said:


> where did u get it? it is amazing!


Thanks!
I found these on eBay


----------



## sophe

twosmallwonders said:


> O-M-G!!! I would do anything for those!!!! Absolutely stunning! How do you go about getting a custom pair made?



Really...is it that good...? LOL
hmm...I found them on eBay,from a sweet lady,I think she is kinda VIP in that store...ha
Thanks sweetie


----------



## khungvnlady

Super good deal.


----------



## NeonLights

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 2454769
> 
> Super good deal.



Oh how i love these.. they are so pretty!

There was just way too many things i wanted in the sale..


----------



## NeonLights

Thanks to the intel from a lovely tpfer got my hands on these.. .

Oh how a classic black pump can just be so sexy!


----------



## khungvnlady

I bought these for awhile but still haven't worn it yet.


----------



## khungvnlady

My Xmas gift&#128522;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ladies!  Congrats on all your beauties!!!


----------



## Christchrist

soda-pop said:


> I just got my Louboutin Fifi 100 Lace Pumps and am in love!!




Beautiful. I had my friend Strass the lace like the Strass pair. It was amazing


----------



## Christchrist

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 2454799
> 
> I bought these for awhile but still haven't worn it yet.




Yum twins on the canary


----------



## Christchrist

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 2454800
> 
> My Xmas gift&#128522;




What a lovely gift.


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

After searching FOREVER, I finally found my UHG, hiding in Paris!!


----------



## atrain

My two sale scores: Iriza in blue glitter, and Camilla in black patent & lace. I'm in love!


----------



## bougainvillier

Congrats on the new additions ladies


----------



## LouboutinChick

atrain said:


> My two sale scores: Iriza in blue glitter, and Camilla in black patent & lace. I'm in love!
> View attachment 2455348




I'm in love too&#128096;&#10084;&#65039;
Just beautiful. I like both!
Gratulations&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

atrain said:


> My two sale scores: Iriza in blue glitter, and Camilla in black patent & lace. I'm in love!
> View attachment 2455348




Mod pics of the Camilla please! &#128513;


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats on the new additions ladies




Thank you!


----------



## gfairenoughh

MrsHoneycutt said:


> After searching FOREVER, I finally found my UHG, hiding in Paris!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455309



OMG!!!!!! YAY!!! You are going to love these babies!! How is the boutique in Paris? I will be there next week.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Just lovely ladies. It's the season for new loubies!


----------



## gfairenoughh

BoriquaNina said:


> One of my UHGs!! Lady Clou!



So pretty! Congrats


----------



## gfairenoughh

s2kgurl said:


> Xmas gift from DF-
> 
> LOVE THEM! Definitely my HG! SEXXXYYYYY "Resillissima"



They look amazing on you! Congrats! 



daintyfeet said:


> Got these...Vendome strass, So Kate in black and aquamarine.



OMG the strass is beautiful! Congrats! 



Nolia said:


> *Just posted these and some mod pics in my collection thread!! Gorgeous purple, SUUUUUPER soft calf leather!
> 
> They are from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, as seen on Megan Fox and Katy Perry!*



SOOOOOOOO pretty 



indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2444342
> 
> My sale scores!



Awesome haul girl 



MrsHoneycutt said:


> Scored a UHG for a steal on eBay! Christian Louboutin Make Up Trash for $650!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443769
> View attachment 2443771
> View attachment 2443772
> View attachment 2443773
> View attachment 2443774



Shoe sister!!! So pretty!


----------



## lala1

2 pairs I grabbed yesterday, Daffodile in black suede and nude 140 Troca. Does anyone have the Troca? I Wanted the Very Prive but it was sold out.


----------



## MapleLuxe

atrain said:


> My two sale scores: Iriza in blue glitter, and Camilla in black patent & lace. I'm in love!
> View attachment 2455348


I couldnt find those glitter Iriza shoes full price let alone on sale! AMAZING haul!!  Enjoy and wear in health!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

MapleLuxe said:


> I couldnt find those glitter Iriza shoes full price let alone on sale! AMAZING haul!!  Enjoy and wear in health!!




Stanley Korshak has/had them! 50% off!


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

gfairenoughh said:


> OMG!!!!!! YAY!!! You are going to love these babies!! How is the boutique in Paris? I will be there next week.




I bought them from the US! Wire transfer!! I'd much rather be in Paris, though!!!! Lucky you!!!  And thank you, I'm obsessed with them!!!


----------



## caryha

atrain said:


> My two sale scores: Iriza in blue glitter, and Camilla in black patent & lace. I'm in love!
> View attachment 2455348


So jealous of the Iriza especially! Gorgeous; congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## LouboutinChick

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 2454800
> 
> My Xmas gift&#128522;




Congratulations&#128522; Wonderful Xmas gift!
I like these boots they are comfy. I tried these in CL boutique in Paris.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gfairenoughh

Sorry I don't post as much! Here are my new additions from the holiday season!


----------



## BoriquaNina

lala1 said:


> View attachment 2456116
> 
> 
> 2 pairs I grabbed yesterday, Daffodile in black suede and nude 140 Troca. Does anyone have the Troca? I Wanted the Very Prive but it was sold out.


CONGRATS!!! Great additions!



gfairenoughh said:


> So pretty! Congrats



Thank you!



atrain said:


> My two sale scores: Iriza in blue glitter, and Camilla in black patent & lace. I'm in love!
> View attachment 2455348


Sooo love the Camilla! Congrats!



gfairenoughh said:


> Sorry I don't post as much! Here are my new additions from the holiday season!
> View attachment 2457121
> View attachment 2457123



Congrats! I must say passing up on the Makeup is one of my biggest shoe regrets. One day...


----------



## gfairenoughh

BoriquaNina said:


> CONGRATS!!! Great additions!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sooo love the Camilla! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I must say passing up on the Makeup is one of my biggest shoe regrets. One day...



 Thank heavens I found them on Ebay in perfect condition. I thought I would never find them. They are a stunning shoe, probably my favorite in my collection


----------



## adorelaura

atrain said:


> My two sale scores: Iriza in blue glitter, and Camilla in black patent & lace. I'm in love!
> View attachment 2455348


Love these!!! What location did you find the glitter iriza?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Probably my favorite sale find. Gine in Grenadine! &#128525;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

soda-pop said:


> I just got my Louboutin Fifi 100 Lace Pumps and am in love!!



I love the pink and the lace. Very beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NeonLights said:


> Thanks to the intel from a lovely tpfer got my hands on these.. .
> 
> Oh how a classic black pump can just be so sexy!



Yes I agree. Very sexy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 2454800
> 
> My Xmas gift&#128522;



I love the boots. DId you get them tts?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MrsHoneycutt said:


> After searching FOREVER, I finally found my UHG, hiding in Paris!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455309



WOW! I love how they sparkle! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

atrain said:


> My two sale scores: Iriza in blue glitter, and Camilla in black patent & lace. I'm in love!
> View attachment 2455348



Beautiful selections!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lala1 said:


> View attachment 2456116
> 
> 
> 2 pairs I grabbed yesterday, Daffodile in black suede and nude 140 Troca. Does anyone have the Troca? I Wanted the Very Prive but it was sold out.



Wonderful selections!! The nude is fantastic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Sorry I don't post as much! Here are my new additions from the holiday season!
> View attachment 2457121
> View attachment 2457123


Love the new additions!!! 
I love your lipstick collection!!! Yummy!


----------



## lala1

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Wonderful selections!! The nude is fantastic!





BoriquaNina said:


> CONGRATS!!! Great additions!



Thank you ladies, I just realised before I got a chance to edit that I wrote Very Prive instead of Lady Peep, if anyone see a pair in 36.5 please PM me


----------



## west of the sun

such beautiful holiday finds!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

shoeaddictklw said:


> Probably my favorite sale find. Gine in Grenadine! &#128525;




Love it! So pretty and the color is like no other! How do they fit if you don't mind me asking you? I may get my hands on one as well!


----------



## soleilbrun

gfairenoughh said:


> Sorry I don't post as much! Here are my new additions from the holiday season!
> View attachment 2457121
> View attachment 2457123


 


shoeaddictklw said:


> Probably my favorite sale find. Gine in Grenadine! &#55357;&#56845;


 Congrats on all the lovely purchases!


----------



## dVn85

Lucky to have scored these during Saks second cut. =)


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kfoorya2 said:


> Love it! So pretty and the color is like no other! How do they fit if you don't mind me asking you? I may get my hands on one as well!



Thank you! The color is insane! They're tts. I had to go up .5 as my size was gone and they are just fine.


----------



## Jenniejen5

My new and new-to-me CLs from the past few weeks. Absolutely LOVE the Pivichic!


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW! I love how they sparkle! Congrats!




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

shoeaddictklw said:


> Probably my favorite sale find. Gine in Grenadine! &#128525;



Absolutely adore these!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## NeonLights

Jenniejen5 said:


> My new and new-to-me CLs from the past few weeks. Absolutely LOVE the Pivichic!



One for every occasion..


----------



## PollyGal

shoeaddictklw said:


> Probably my favorite sale find. Gine in Grenadine! &#128525;



Oh they are fab! Please may I ask where u found them? Have been searching frantically for a pair size 39


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dVn85 said:


> Lucky to have scored these during Saks second cut. =)



Congrats! They look gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Jenniejen5 said:


> My new and new-to-me CLs from the past few weeks. Absolutely LOVE the Pivichic!



Beautiful selections! Congrats!


----------



## rachellemel

Wow! Ladies you are an inspiration to a newbie like myself!  You all have great taste, lovely new additions!


----------



## clbs2012

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2444342
> 
> My sale scores!


Where'd you find your CL egoutina boots? Is there a sku or style#?


----------



## clbs2012

Christchrist said:


> Girl you on a roll


Where'd you find the batignolles ayers?


----------



## adorelaura

I have wanted spiked Louboutins for a while now and couldn't pass up the deal at Saks! I love that they are 100mm which are more comfortable to wear for longer periods of time for my feet. LOVE THEM!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

adorelaura said:


> I have wanted spiked Louboutins for a while now and couldn't pass up the deal at Saks! I love that they are 100mm which are more comfortable to wear for longer periods of time for my feet. LOVE THEM!



They are gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinChick

adorelaura said:


> I have wanted spiked Louboutins for a while now and couldn't pass up the deal at Saks! I love that they are 100mm which are more comfortable to wear for longer periods of time for my feet. LOVE THEM!




Very beautiful spike pigalles 100&#10084;&#65039;
Love them too.


----------



## bougainvillier

adorelaura said:


> I have wanted spiked Louboutins for a while now and couldn't pass up the deal at Saks! I love that they are 100mm which are more comfortable to wear for longer periods of time for my feet. LOVE THEM!




Congrats. Good pick


----------



## Louboutin Cat

gfairenoughh said:


> Sorry I don't post as much! Here are my new additions from the holiday season!
> View attachment 2457121
> View attachment 2457123


Stunning. The Makeup is even more beautiful than I remembered!! Congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

PollyGal said:


> Oh they are fab! Please may I ask where u found them? Have been searching frantically for a pair size 39



Saks. PM me if you need a SA.



mizcolon73 said:


> Absolutely adore these!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;



Thank you! Same here! Would love other colors.


----------



## NeonLights

adorelaura said:


> I have wanted spiked Louboutins for a while now and couldn't pass up the deal at Saks! I love that they are 100mm which are more comfortable to wear for longer periods of time for my feet. LOVE THEM!



Can't go passed a great deal especially when you'll get a lot of miles out of them! Congrats


----------



## Jenniejen5

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful selections! Congrats!


 
Thank you!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

adorelaura said:


> I have wanted spiked Louboutins for a while now and couldn't pass up the deal at Saks! I love that they are 100mm which are more comfortable to wear for longer periods of time for my feet. LOVE THEM!


 
LOVE the grey! congrats!


----------



## alyssalenore

I bought my first pair last year, Rolando 120mm in black. Just got my second pair, Lady Peep 150mm in blue khol. Next up, Pigalle 120mm in nude.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2462711
> 
> I bought my first pair last year, Rolando 120mm in black. Just got my second pair, Lady Peep 150mm in blue khol. Next up, Pigalle 120mm in nude.


Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## lala1

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2462711
> 
> I bought my first pair last year, Rolando 120mm in black. Just got my second pair, Lady Peep 150mm in blue khol. Next up, Pigalle 120mm in nude.



I love that blue color, congrats!!


----------



## hhl4vr

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2462711
> 
> I bought my first pair last year, Rolando 120mm in black. Just got my second pair, Lady Peep 150mm in blue khol. Next up, Pigalle 120mm in nude.


 
Congrats, i love that shade of colour.


----------



## pearlita

New to me Gwenissimas! My first pair ever!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Sale score: Iris Suede Ron Ron


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Sale score: Iris Suede Ron Ron
> View attachment 2463258


 

what an amaaazzzing color!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> what an amaaazzzing color!




Thanks! I loooooove it! Channeling Elvis!


----------



## LV&Evie

Hello ladies!  Here is a buy from last month... Got these Delphin espadrilles for $35 on ebay!  Crazy right??  Love them, so comfy!  (Sorry for the blurtastic phone pic).  I cant wait for spring and summer!


----------



## FreshLilies

LV&Evie said:


> Hello ladies!  Here is a buy from last month... Got these Delphin espadrilles for $35 on ebay!  Crazy right??  Love them, so comfy!  (Sorry for the blurtastic phone pic).  I cant wait for spring and summer!



Wow!!! Ultimate steal!


----------



## rachellemel

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Sale score: Iris Suede Ron Ron
> View attachment 2463258




Absolutely love that color!  Lucky you!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Sale score: Iris Suede Ron Ron
> View attachment 2463258


Oh wow! Those are stunning!!


----------



## alyssalenore

Pair #3 of CL.  Pigalle 120mm in nude patent


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

gigilovesshoes said:


> Oh wow! Those are stunning!!







rachellemel said:


> Absolutely love that color!  Lucky you!




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

adorelaura said:


> Hello what location did you find the glitter iriza and were they on sale? LOVE all your new purchases!




CL Dallas and yes they were on sale. Sorry, just now seeing this


----------



## Kenyanqn

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Sale score: Iris Suede Ron Ron
> View attachment 2463258




Shoe twins!! Congrats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2463978
> 
> Pair #3 of CL.  Pigalle 120mm in nude patent



Yum classics!


----------



## EdCervantes

Thanks to the Ladies on this forum for helping with authentication. I have now purchased my first pair of CL. My wife has lots of them and never thought I would buy any. I am now hooked.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Kenyanqn said:


> Shoe twins!! Congrats


Thanks! Aren't these such a great color?!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Thanks! Aren't these such a great color?!




Yes I love them!!! Can't wait to wear them out


----------



## mizcolon73

EdCervantes said:


> Thanks to the Ladies on this forum for helping with authentication. I have now purchased my first pair of CL. My wife has lots of them and never thought I would buy any. I am now hooked.
> 
> View attachment 2464528



Sweeeeeeeet!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## FreshLilies

Sale find! Drapesse


----------



## cts900

mizcolon73 said:


> Just got these beauties this morning...
> View attachment 2450237



These are adorable!


----------



## clbs2012

cts900 said:


> These are adorable!


Where from?


----------



## smacedo

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Sale score: Iris Suede Ron Ron
> View attachment 2463258




Love the Iris Suede Ron Ron! Such a good simple statement piece! Lucky Girl!


----------



## rito511

Here is my new addition


----------



## clbs2012

Are these CL malabars from the boutique ?


----------



## Chanieish

Late post of purchases I got over the last couple of months, but here they are! More images on my collection thread. 

Pigalle 120 spikes in grenadine, Just Picks 120 in potpourri and Pigalle 100 glitter in rose antique


----------



## Chanieish

FreshLilies said:


> Sale find! Drapesse



Very pretty! Amazing color!



rito511 said:


> Here is my new addition



These look amazing on you! Very exotic style, love them!


----------



## clbs2012

@chanieish where'd you find the pigalle spike grenadine & the unbouts?


----------



## Chanieish

clbs2012 said:


> @chanieish where'd you find the pigalle spike grenadine & the unbouts?



Hello! I found the Pigalle spikes grenadine at my Beverly Hills boutique around 3 months ago. Unfortunately they are sold out there. 

The Just Picks/Unbout I got from eBay.


----------



## clbs2012

Thanks.


----------



## bougainvillier

rito511 said:


> Here is my new addition




Congrats. Looking good on you!


----------



## bougainvillier

Chanieish said:


> Late post of purchases I got over the last couple of months, but here they are! More images on my collection thread.
> 
> Pigalle 120 spikes in grenadine, Just Picks 120 in potpourri and Pigalle 100 glitter in rose antique




Wow great haul! Congrats! Those old piggie ladies!!!


----------



## Aplblsm

rito511 said:


> Here is my new addition



These are stunning!  What is the style name?


----------



## rito511

clbs2012 said:


> Are these CL malabars from the boutique ?



Got them from Nordstrom. They are sold out at boutique


----------



## rito511

Chanieish said:


> Late post of purchases I got over pthe last couple of months, but here they are! More images on my collection thread.
> 
> Pigalle 120 spikes in grenadine, Just Picks 120 in potpourri and Pigalle 100 glitter in rose antique



Congrats... they are all pretty and so girly


----------



## rito511

Chanieish said:


> Very pretty! Amazing color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look amazing on you! Very exotic style, love them!







bougainvillier said:


> Congrats. Looking good on you!





Thank you. I just hope they are comfortable


----------



## rito511

Aplblsm said:


> These are stunning!  What is the style name?




Malabar Hill. They come in 3 different heights and color combo.


----------



## Kenyanqn

A sale find arrived today 
Haguette in black!


----------



## mrsjcfk

rito511 said:


> here is my new addition




these!!!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kfoorya2

Chanieish said:


> Late post of purchases I got over the last couple of months, but here they are! More images on my collection thread.
> 
> Pigalle 120 spikes in grenadine, Just Picks 120 in potpourri and Pigalle 100 glitter in rose antique




Do you mind sharing how do the sizing on the unbout runs compared to your tts and louboutin sizing?

Congrats on your new lovely shoes! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Chanieish

bougainvillier said:


> Wow great haul! Congrats! Those old piggie ladies!!!



Thank you! I jumped at the old piggy styles! I miss them so much. 



rito511 said:


> Congrats... they are all pretty and so girly



I like pink, green and sparkles. What can I say? 

Thank you!



Kfoorya2 said:


> Do you mind sharing how do the sizing on the unbout runs compared to your tts and louboutin sizing?
> 
> Congrats on your new lovely shoes!
> Thanks so much!



Thank you very much! In terms of sizing, I would go up 0.5 size from your pigalle size for the unbouts. The PVC is a little stiff and always goes back to its old shape after wear, so you have to spend a little time restretching it before wear.


----------



## clbs2012

Kenyanqn said:


> A sale find arrived today
> Haguette in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467143


Niceeeee.... Is that the 120mm heel height?


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> A sale find arrived today
> Haguette in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467143




Nice work girl


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

smacedo said:


> Love the Iris Suede Ron Ron! Such a good simple statement piece! Lucky Girl!



I know right?! Thanks so much. They are probably the most comfortable CL I own as well.


----------



## chloe speaks

FreshLilies said:


> Sale find! Drapesse



Those are super cute!


----------



## Kenyanqn

clbs2012 said:


> Niceeeee.... Is that the 120mm heel height?




No. It's 100mm


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> Nice work girl




Thanks CC!  how are you?


----------



## chaop5

Hi Ladies,

If u see the loafers in the attached pic, please let me kw asap. Size 7.5

Thank u


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

FreshLilies said:


> Sale find! Drapesse



COngrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rito511 said:


> Here is my new addition



Those are really cute!


----------



## Christchrist

Ok got my last custom order. The aquamarine looks like it is cut like the new pigalle but fits like the old. Weird 
Purple eel and I succumbed to the new pigalle for the skin. I'm a 38.5 in the old and 39.5 in the new. 
I love the aquamarine. Don't know what to do about that cut. My proof preggo feet are swollen already


----------



## smacedo

This might sound dumb...but what is a custom order? Does CL do custom orders???


----------



## clbs2012

How did you custom order the aquamarine ones ?


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Ok got my last custom order. The aquamarine looks like it is cut like the new pigalle but fits like the old. Weird
> Purple eel and I succumbed to the new pigalle for the skin. I'm a 38.5 in the old and 39.5 in the new.
> I love the aquamarine. Don't know what to do about that cut. My proof preggo feet are swollen already



Wow amazing skins *CC*! Which are old and which are new? The neptune python is new I can tell. How come the purple eel look like old to me?


----------



## LolasCloset

Wow, the colors are fab CC!


----------



## Christchrist

c lbs2012 said:


> How did you custom order the aquamarine ones ?



 I ordered it before the new pigalle came out.


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Wow amazing skins *CC*! Which are old and which are new? The neptune python is new I can tell. How come the purple eel look like old to me?




He purple is old cut. I adore it.  You can tell by how thick the sides of the toebox is


----------



## clbs2012

Lol I'm jealous.   They're awesome !!! Did you see the pigalle Gomes ?


----------



## Christchrist

smacedo said:


> This might sound dumb...but what is a custom order? Does CL do custom orders???


they do but you have to be in store


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Wow, the colors are fab CC!




Thank you lola


----------



## Christchrist

[QUOT E=clbs2012;26059384]Lol I'm jealous.   They're awesome !!! Did you see the pigalle Gomes ?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2471565

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
I haven't seen it in person. I'm not a big fan of skittles. Haha


----------



## clbs2012

Lol


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok got my last custom order. The aquamarine looks like it is cut like the new pigalle but fits like the old. Weird
> Purple eel and I succumbed to the new pigalle for the skin. I'm a 38.5 in the old and 39.5 in the new.
> I love the aquamarine. Don't know what to do about that cut. My proof preggo feet are swollen already


I love the new addition CC! Gorgeous! The purple eel is my fav.


----------



## Chanieish

Christchrist said:


> Ok got my last custom order. The aquamarine looks like it is cut like the new pigalle but fits like the old. Weird
> Purple eel and I succumbed to the new pigalle for the skin. I'm a 38.5 in the old and 39.5 in the new.
> I love the aquamarine. Don't know what to do about that cut. My proof preggo feet are swollen already



Amazing shoes and skin (even with the new cut)! Somehow the higher sides don't look as obvious in your shoes compared to the ones in department stores right now.

Congrats on your new shoes and the baby on the way!



clbs2012 said:


> Lol I'm jealous.   They're awesome !!! Did you see the pigalle Gomes ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471565



OMG I need these. Have been badgering my SA's about them for weeks! I prefer the 100mm height, but I guess I can settle for the new pigalle shape too.  The style is called Gomes?


----------



## clbs2012

Yes with the multi spikes?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ok got my last custom order. The aquamarine looks like it is cut like the new pigalle but fits like the old. Weird
> Purple eel and I succumbed to the new pigalle for the skin. I'm a 38.5 in the old and 39.5 in the new.
> I love the aquamarine. Don't know what to do about that cut. My proof preggo feet are swollen already




Love the new additions *CC*!


I also got the Neptune Python Pigalles last week.
I'm debating if I'll keep them.
I love the color and the skin but the higher cut sides I'm not as keen on...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Ok got my last custom order. The aquamarine looks like it is cut like the new pigalle but fits like the old. Weird
> Purple eel and I succumbed to the new pigalle for the skin. I'm a 38.5 in the old and 39.5 in the new.
> I love the aquamarine. Don't know what to do about that cut. My proof preggo feet are swollen already



Those are all fabulous colors! How does the cut on the Neptune look/feel? I was on the waitlist but I hate the new shape.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love the new additions *CC*!
> 
> 
> I also got the Neptune Python Pigalles last week.
> I'm debating if I'll keep them.
> I love the color and the skin but the higher cut sides I'm not as keen on...




I love the skin so much I can look past it.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Those are all fabulous colors! How does the cut on the Neptune look/feel? I was on the waitlist but I hate the new shape.




The sides are a bit high for me but the skin makes up for it. It will be my only pair unless something amazing comes along. They are comfy. Pitch feels different though. Gotta get used to it


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> Amazing shoes and skin (even with the new cut)! Somehow the higher sides don't look as obvious in your shoes compared to the ones in department stores right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new shoes and the baby on the way!




Thank you.  And thank you lavender


----------



## rhondaroni0

Your feet may be a totally different size after babies. I was a 7 M before babies and now an 8-8.5W.  (All of your haul is gorgeous!!)



Christchrist said:


> Ok got my last custom order. The aquamarine looks like it is cut like the new pigalle but fits like the old. Weird
> Purple eel and I succumbed to the new pigalle for the skin. I'm a 38.5 in the old and 39.5 in the new.
> I love the aquamarine. Don't know what to do about that cut. My proof preggo feet are swollen already


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> Your feet may be a totally different size after babies. I was a 7 M before babies and now an 8-8.5W.  (All of your haul is gorgeous!!)




Well this is my 3rd. I sure hope not


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Ok got my last custom order. The aquamarine looks like it is cut like the new pigalle but fits like the old. Weird
> Purple eel and I succumbed to the new pigalle for the skin. I'm a 38.5 in the old and 39.5 in the new.
> I love the aquamarine. Don't know what to do about that cut. My proof preggo feet are swollen already


 Very lovely haul! Did they ask you which cut you'd like for your SO?


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> Ok got my last custom order. The aquamarine looks like it is cut like the new pigalle but fits like the old. Weird
> Purple eel and I succumbed to the new pigalle for the skin. I'm a 38.5 in the old and 39.5 in the new.
> I love the aquamarine. Don't know what to do about that cut. My proof preggo feet are swollen already




They are all gorgeous CC! And congratulations


----------



## atrain

My last sale goodie arrived today! I thought I had missed these by at least a season or two, but when I came across them at Stanley Korshak for a steal I had to get them! I was concerned because they only had a 39.5, which is a half size too big, but they fit perfectly. Presenting my new Vampanodos in peacock!


----------



## Kenyanqn

My last CL sale finds 
Pigalle anthracite found at saks Chicago for $250 
And the décolleté 554 (eBay find- brand new)


----------



## Kenyanqn

atrain said:


> My last sale goodie arrived today! I thought I had missed these by at least a season or two, but when I came across them at Stanley Korshak for a steal I had to get them! I was concerned because they only had a 39.5, which is a half size too big, but they fit perfectly. Presenting my new Vampanodos in peacock!
> View attachment 2472659




Gorgeous! I wanted a pair in the 100mm but couldn't find them. Maybe next time


----------



## chilecorona

atrain said:


> My last sale goodie arrived today! I thought I had missed these by at least a season or two, but when I came across them at Stanley Korshak for a steal I had to get them! I was concerned because they only had a 39.5, which is a half size too big, but they fit perfectly. Presenting my new Vampanodos in peacock!
> View attachment 2472659




I love those! I'm so jealous and happy for you!


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> Very lovely haul! Did they ask you which cut you'd like for your SO?




Yes but they redid them and this is what I got. I'm not going to temp fate. I want this color. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> My last CL sale finds
> Pigalle anthracite found at saks Chicago for $250
> And the décolleté 554 (eBay find- brand new)
> View attachment 2472709
> View attachment 2472712




Nice haul


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> My last CL sale finds
> Pigalle anthracite found at saks Chicago for $250
> And the décolleté 554 (eBay find- brand new)
> View attachment 2472709
> View attachment 2472712



What a steal! Congrats!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

My recent purchase from the sale. Cant wait until it get warmer so i can wear it out. &#10084;&#128540;


----------



## rito511

Love love love my new Leopard Intern Flats


----------



## clbs2012

Where'd you find this intern flats ?


----------



## itorresmd

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> My recent purchase from the sale. Cant wait until it get warmer so i can wear it out. &#10084;&#128540;


I have a similar pair and those are surprisingly comfortable. Love every version of them. Congratulations!


----------



## rito511

atrain said:


> My last sale goodie arrived today! I thought I had missed these by at least a season or two, but when I came across them at Stanley Korshak for a steal I had to get them! I was concerned because they only had a 39.5, which is a half size too big, but they fit perfectly. Presenting my new Vampanodos in peacock!
> View attachment 2472659





Pretty!


----------



## rito511

Kenyanqn said:


> My last CL sale finds
> Pigalle anthracite found at saks Chicago for $250
> And the décolleté 554 (eBay find- brand new)
> View attachment 2472709
> View attachment 2472712





Great finds! Congrats


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

itorresmd said:


> I have a similar pair and those are surprisingly comfortable. Love every version of them. Congratulations!



I love it that it have a thicker heel instead of thin heel. Do you have the version without the spike heel or?


----------



## itorresmd

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I love it that it have a thicker heel instead of thin heel. Do you have the version without the spike heel or?


The version without the spike and leopard print on the straps from Neiman Marcus. Love them


----------



## LouboutinChick

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> My recent purchase from the sale. Cant wait until it get warmer so i can wear it out. &#10084;&#128540;




WOW&#128525; These are beautiful&#10084;&#65039;
Perfect for a warmer weather.
Are they 120s?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

LouboutinChick said:


> WOW&#128525; These are beautiful&#10084;&#65039;
> Perfect for a warmer weather.
> Are they 120s?



yes. it the keny spikes 120 
I can't wait until the weather get better too..


----------



## tetaboutique

My first Louboutins, an exceptional birthday gift from my wonderful husband &#128515;


----------



## DebbiNC

tetaboutique said:


> My first Louboutins, an exceptional birthday gift from my wonderful husband &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476071




Happy birthday and congrats on a lovely pair!


----------



## Nadin22

tetaboutique said:


> My first Louboutins, an exceptional birthday gift from my wonderful husband &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476071



Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Congrats on your first pair  it doesn't stop there...trust me  ENJOY!!!


----------



## rachellemel

tetaboutique said:


> My first Louboutins, an exceptional birthday gift from my wonderful husband &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476071




Lovely color!  Enjoy!


----------



## chilecorona

Wow what a great hubby! Congrats!


----------



## leejae88

Not the best modeling pic but... Here are my new bootylili ankle boots!! I bought these from Neiman Marcus but then saw on Bluefly that the same pair is on sale for about $200 less. So I got those and now I'm planning on returning these. Also looking forward to trying on Belle 85s if there are any in the store...







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tetaboutique said:


> My first Louboutins, an exceptional birthday gift from my wonderful husband &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476071



COngrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

tetaboutique said:


> My first Louboutins, an exceptional birthday gift from my wonderful husband &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476071




Happy birthday. Lovely color


----------



## gymangel812

what's a girl to do with a blizzard outside and she hasn't been able to wear a single pair she bought recently (and won't any time soon with record low temps expected this week)... play with her new shoes LOL

presenting my 4 sale buys (so much for my limit of 1 during sale time... i bought 5)



nude patent no prive & rouge noir python so kate

more practical (and 60%+ off too [so they don't count with the limit lol])



orlato black velvet strass [my 1st pair of CL sneakers] & grenadine patent spike flat

close up of strass (i like how's it's subtle and not too oot)


----------



## bougainvillier

Congrats on the new additions ladies!


----------



## clbs2012

Where'd you find the python deco so kate pump ?


----------



## gymangel812

clbs2012 said:


> Where'd you find the python deco so kate pump ?


chicago CL boutique


----------



## clbs2012

Recently?


----------



## gymangel812

clbs2012 said:


> Recently?


yes like 2 weeks ago, they were on sale, 40% off.


----------



## clbs2012

Are you anywhere near a size:36/36.5? I tried locating them on 1/2 but they were sold out in my size. Smh


----------



## clbs2012

Did you also purchase the pink suede geo pump there also?


----------



## gymangel812

clbs2012 said:


> Are you anywhere near a size:36/36.5? I tried locating them on 1/2 but they were sold out in my size. Smh


they were a 36. they were the only pair in 36-37.5.



clbs2012 said:


> Did you also purchase the pink suede geo pump there also?


no they are from saks, they were the only pair (in any size) in the whole company.


----------



## clbs2012

Ok thanks. Btw I love all of your purchases &#128076;


----------



## clu13

Very prive 100 rouge imperial
I had no idea these were difficult to find. I just thought they were pretty and 50% off!


----------



## bougainvillier

clu13 said:


> Very prive 100 rouge imperial
> I had no idea these were difficult to find. I just thought they were pretty and 50% off!
> 
> View attachment 2478059



WOW gorgeous color.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

clu13 said:


> Very prive 100 rouge imperial
> I had no idea these were difficult to find. I just thought they were pretty and 50% off!
> 
> View attachment 2478059



Congrats! They are lovely!


----------



## MoniLadyDior

yesterday purchase
my new loubi


----------



## bougainvillier

MoniLadyDior said:


> yesterday purchase
> 
> my new loubi




Very nice. Congrats!!


----------



## foxie_dixie

MoniLadyDior said:


> yesterday purchase
> my new loubi



Love the spikes!


----------



## stilly

MoniLadyDior said:


> yesterday purchase
> my new loubi




So pretty!!!
They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## MoniLadyDior

bougainvillier said:


> Very nice. Congrats!!



Thanx :*



foxie_dixie said:


> Love the spikes!



:*



stilly said:


> So pretty!!!
> They look amazing on you!!!



Oh thanx hun :**


----------



## laurenam

Brand new and I love them! They were a steal for $177 on evilbay. 






I also finally purchased some loafers for my husband, also a steal. Haven't received them yet, but I am so excited he finally gets to partake in the obsession!
https://www.therealreal.com/products/christian-louboutin-oxfords-7


----------



## Christchrist

laurenam said:


> Brand new and I love them! They were a steal for $177 on evilbay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally purchased some loafers for my husband, also a steal. Haven't received them yet, but I am so excited he finally gets to partake in the obsession!
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/christian-louboutin-oxfords-7




What a deal


----------



## lllux

New CL Cataclou's arrived today! My first new shoe for Spring/Summer! So excited!


----------



## bougainvillier

lllux said:


> New CL Cataclou's arrived today! My first new shoe for Spring/Summer! So excited!



WOW look so good on you! Congrats!

Off topic but may I ask where did you get your bracelet? It's so amazing!


----------



## lllux

bougainvillier said:


> WOW look so good on you! Congrats!
> 
> Off topic but may I ask where did you get your bracelet? It's so amazing!



Thank you! My evil eye is from EyeLavish


----------



## Snow Diva

I recently purchased my first pair of Louboutins! They are the yellow suede vendomes


----------



## clbs2012

Niceeeee!!! Where'd you find the Vendome?


----------



## Snow Diva

clbs2012 said:


> Niceeeee!!! Where'd you find the Vendome?




Thanks! I ordered them from Stanley Korshak.


----------



## clbs2012

Did they go on sale there?


----------



## Snow Diva

clbs2012 said:


> Did they go on sale there?




Yes! They were about 65% off!! I couldn't believe it


----------



## clbs2012

Waitttttt!!! Recently???


----------



## Snow Diva

clbs2012 said:


> Waitttttt!!! Recently???




Yup! Last week and there's no tax if you don't live in Texas and they ship internationally. They still have a few different styles on sale. I would have ordered more if they had my size!


----------



## clbs2012

So do I just call and ask for a sale list to be emailed ?


----------



## Snow Diva

clbs2012 said:


> So do I just call and ask for a sale list to be emailed ?




You should be able to view it on the website. When you're on the SK website type in Christian louboutin into the search engine, for some reason it's not listed under shoes but if you search for it, it should pop up. Good luck, I hope you find something!


----------



## clbs2012

Thanks Hun


----------



## Snow Diva

clbs2012 said:


> Thanks Hun




You're welcome!


----------



## NeonLights

MoniLadyDior said:


> yesterday purchase
> my new loubi



Love the classic all black! Congrats!


----------



## Myrkur

clu13 said:


> Very prive 100 rouge imperial
> I had no idea these were difficult to find. I just thought they were pretty and 50% off!
> 
> View attachment 2478059



That's a great deal! Congrats


----------



## Myrkur

MoniLadyDior said:


> yesterday purchase
> my new loubi



Lovely! Congrats. I want these too, but I'm always late and they are sold out every time I look


----------



## Myrkur

leejae88 said:


> Not the best modeling pic but... Here are my new bootylili ankle boots!! I bought these from Neiman Marcus but then saw on Bluefly that the same pair is on sale for about $200 less. So I got those and now I'm planning on returning these. Also looking forward to trying on Belle 85s if there are any in the store...
> 
> View attachment 2476960
> View attachment 2476962
> View attachment 2476963
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Ahh I am looking for these booties! They are only up on their website in brown or suede and I'm looking for the exact same ones as yours ! They are just not available in my size anymore on bluefly


----------



## laurenam

lllux said:


> New CL Cataclou's arrived today! My first new shoe for Spring/Summer! So excited!


 
These are gorgeous for Summer!


----------



## lllux

laurenam said:


> These are gorgeous for Summer!


Thank you, laurenam! I just ordered the summer pair of *Daffodiles* I wanted for this summer! 

The Cataclou is a bit loose around the back of my ankle. Does anyone know if there's anything CL can do about this? I don't think making an additional hole in the strap will make enough of a change.


----------



## londongal

my first pair..... but definitely not my last ......


----------



## marissalynne

Hi Girls!

For all of you red bottomed shoe lovers, I thought you would love this giveaway on my blog! (Open to US Residents only). It's an 8x10 "Red Bottom Shoes" print! &#8234;http://******/1d53OTE

I'm attaching a peek of the print!

Good Luck!


----------



## Christchrist

londongal said:


> my first pair..... but definitely not my last ......




The all downhill from here. Once you get one you need more


----------



## Christchrist

I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.  
Left bubblegum 
Middle cyclamen
Right grenadine.  



I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.
> Left bubblegum
> Middle cyclamen
> Right grenadine.
> View attachment 2481410
> View attachment 2481412
> 
> I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate


Those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.
> Left bubblegum
> Middle cyclamen
> Right grenadine.
> View attachment 2481410
> View attachment 2481412
> 
> I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate




These are beautiful!! Who has the cyclamen?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.
> Left bubblegum
> Middle cyclamen
> Right grenadine.
> View attachment 2481410
> View attachment 2481412
> 
> I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate



These are on their way to me, but they may go right back. They're insanely similar. Gorgeous though!



anniethecat said:


> These are beautiful!! Who has the cyclamen?


Forum shops in Vegas.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> These are beautiful!! Who has the cyclamen?




Miami and Vegas forum


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:


> Miami and Vegas forum




I also scored the last 2 old cut pigalle 120 in my size!!!! Woot. Suede blue kohl and rouge nior (my second pair ha.) I'll probably have them strassed. Teehee


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.
> Left bubblegum
> Middle cyclamen
> Right grenadine.
> View attachment 2481410
> View attachment 2481412
> 
> I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate




These are gorgeous on you *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These are gorgeous on you *CC*!!!




Thank you stilly. My preggo feet and do it for hours but at least I can wear them. Ha


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

londongal said:


> my first pair..... but definitely not my last ......


Congrats! They are super hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MoniLadyDior said:


> yesterday purchase
> my new loubi



Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.
> Left bubblegum
> Middle cyclamen
> Right grenadine.
> View attachment 2481410
> View attachment 2481412
> 
> I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate


Yum! Beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lllux said:


> New CL Cataclou's arrived today! My first new shoe for Spring/Summer! So excited!



Color is beautiful. IS it tts?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laurenam said:


> Brand new and I love them! They were a steal for $177 on evilbay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally purchased some loafers for my husband, also a steal. Haven't received them yet, but I am so excited he finally gets to partake in the obsession!
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/christian-louboutin-oxfords-7


Nice! Lucky butt!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gymangel812 said:


> what's a girl to do with a blizzard outside and she hasn't been able to wear a single pair she bought recently (and won't any time soon with record low temps expected this week)... play with her new shoes LOL
> 
> presenting my 4 sale buys (so much for my limit of 1 during sale time... i bought 5)
> 
> 
> 
> nude patent no prive & rouge noir python so kate
> 
> more practical (and 60%+ off too [so they don't count with the limit lol])
> 
> 
> 
> orlato black velvet strass [my 1st pair of CL sneakers] & grenadine patent spike flat
> 
> close up of strass (i like how's it's subtle and not too oot)



I love your new additions!


----------



## lllux

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Color is beautiful. IS it tts?



I regularly wear a 37.5 but these only come in whole sizes so I ordered a 38 and they're perfect! I have a little issue with the ankle strap staying up along the back but I think I just have small ankles.


----------



## londongal

Christchrist said:


> The all downhill from here. Once you get one you need more


Yea I know! Already craving another pair!! Lol! Yours are such a beautiful colour!!
Wish I lived in America at mo with all the great prices I'm seeing!


----------



## kham

I've been meaning to post these but never found the time. Today, I'm  home for a snow day, so what better time them now 

My newest additions:
Geo pump 85





Denim and flannel intern flats


----------



## Christchrist

londongal said:


> Yea I know! Already craving another pair!! Lol! Yours are such a beautiful colour!!
> 
> Wish I lived in America at mo with all the great prices I'm seeing!




We get a lot but when we want something from over the pond it's a pain and so hard to get


----------



## Myrkur

londongal said:


> my first pair..... but definitely not my last ......



They look amazing on you!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.
> Left bubblegum
> Middle cyclamen
> Right grenadine.
> View attachment 2481410
> View attachment 2481412
> 
> I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate



They are gorgeous, wish I could walk in the so kate lol... in my dreams


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Hi ladies 
Anyone is wearing or has experience with louboutin high top trainers such is Lou spikes ?
Thanks


----------



## Aries17

Someone help?!

I want black 'So Kate's' soooo bad. Everywhere is sold out? Online everywhere they're unavailable!

Can anyone tell me where I can get them - genuine of course.

Much appreciated x


----------



## clbs2012

Suede, patent or kid leather in the so Kate's ? What size?


----------



## superyz00

clu13 said:


> Very prive 100 rouge imperial
> I had no idea these were difficult to find. I just thought they were pretty and 50% off!
> 
> View attachment 2478059


Do they still have this on sale? can i know which store!!? really beautiful one!


----------



## Seiko

shoeaddictklw said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Spotlight Pigalle for those who wanted it. artyhat:


Awesome looking shoes!


----------



## Seiko

kham said:


> After a little wait, here are my new additions!! I love, love them!!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Leather Daffodil
> 
> View attachment 2185771
> 
> View attachment 2185772


Great looking CL's, way too go!


----------



## Seiko

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Obsessed with Pigalles at the moment. My new pigalle spotlight 120mm.
> View attachment 2235789
> 
> View attachment 2235790
> 
> View attachment 2235791
> 
> View attachment 2235793


Fancy pair, nice!!


----------



## x_ninja

Pigalle flats! Score!


----------



## Seiko

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate in black patent...I'm still not sure if I am keeping them. My black patent SEX Pigalles will be here on Tuesday and I don't really NEED two pairs of 5 inch black heels! They sure are pretty though. Someone give me an excuse to keep both


Hope you kept them both!!


----------



## Seiko

Christchrist said:


> I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.
> Left bubblegum
> Middle cyclamen
> Right grenadine.
> View attachment 2481410
> View attachment 2481412
> 
> I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate


Simply outstanding!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lllux said:


> I regularly wear a 37.5 but these only come in whole sizes so I ordered a 38 and they're perfect! I have a little issue with the ankle strap staying up along the back but I think I just have small ankles.



Thanks for the info girl


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> I've been meaning to post these but never found the time. Today, I'm  home for a snow day, so what better time them now
> 
> My newest additions:
> Geo pump 85
> View attachment 2482353
> 
> View attachment 2482354
> 
> 
> Denim and flannel intern flats
> View attachment 2482355



Beautiful additions!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> They are gorgeous, wish I could walk in the so kate lol... in my dreams




I hear it's easier than piggy 120. I'll try her out


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful additions!



Thank you *Lavenderduckiez*!


----------



## Christchrist

x_ninja said:


> Pigalle flats! Score!




Score!!


----------



## Aries17

I want black patent 'so Kate' ones 120mm. I'm a size 5 usually, but I've never had a pair of CLs before - is the sizing normal? X


----------



## mizcolon73

aries17 said:


> someone help?!
> 
> I want black 'so kate's' soooo bad. Everywhere is sold out? Online everywhere they're unavailable!
> 
> Can anyone tell me where i can get them - genuine of course.
> 
> Much appreciated x


----------



## mizcolon73

Sooooooo love these!!!



x_ninja said:


> Pigalle flats! Score!


----------



## l.a_girl19

londongal said:


> my first pair..... but definitely not my last ......



Congratulations on your first pair!!!! Enjoy them! Great modelling shots



Christchrist said:


> I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.
> Left bubblegum
> Middle cyclamen
> Right grenadine.
> View attachment 2481410
> View attachment 2481412
> 
> I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate



Fab!!! I love the So Kate I haven't pulled the trigger on this style yet, but I am craving them more now that I have seen these beauties on you



kham said:


> I've been meaning to post these but never found the time. Today, I'm  home for a snow day, so what better time them now
> 
> My newest additions:
> Geo pump 85
> View attachment 2482353
> 
> View attachment 2482354
> 
> 
> Denim and flannel intern flats
> View attachment 2482355



Congrats! Beautiful purchases! LOVE the intern flats



x_ninja said:


> Pigalle flats! Score!



Stunning! I love a beautiful metallic flat...but these are really something


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hello everyone! I haven't posted in so long:shame: I'm not sure which new pairs I haven't posted, but here are two recent splurges. Seeing as how it is my birthday in a week, I thought I'd...well...splurge lol

The first pair is one that I waited very long for! Since I missed the boat on them when they were originally available, I was so excited when I found them in my size, brand new, on ebay

*Christian Louboutin Dorado Strass Pigalle 120mm
*






The second pair is another ebay score! First time that I buy any kind of designer sneaker but I simply could not resist these


----------



## clbs2012

Are the pink ones Louis orlato glitter?


----------



## Nolia

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted in so long:shame: I'm not sure which new pairs I haven't posted, but here are two recent splurges. Seeing as how it is my birthday in a week, I thought I'd...well...splurge lol
> 
> The first pair is one that I waited very long for! Since I missed the boat on them when they were originally available, I was so excited when I found them in my size, brand new, on ebay
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Dorado Strass Pigalle 120mm
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second pair is another ebay score! First time that I buy any kind of designer sneaker but I simply could not resist these



OMG thos dorado strass old Piggies!!!  Congrats on such a beauty!!


----------



## lllux

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks for the info girl



Anytime! My Snake Cork Daffodiles should be here tomorrow so I'll be sharing more pictures very soon!


----------



## l.a_girl19

clbs2012 said:


> Are the pink ones Louis orlato glitter?



Yes they are


----------



## l.a_girl19

Nolia said:


> OMG thos dorado strass old Piggies!!!  Congrats on such a beauty!!



Hi dear! Its been forever since I've been on the forum:shame:Hope all is well Thank you so much, they are quite simply the perfect gold-tone pair


----------



## Kenyanqn

Found these fetichas on the bay!


----------



## bougainvillier

There is nothing better than scoring your UHG!!! And a picture beats a thousand words!!!

Big thank you to evanescent who helped me found them!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

bougainvillier said:


> There is nothing better than scoring your UHG!!! And a picture beats a thousand words!!!
> 
> Big thank you to evanescent who helped me found them!!!
> 
> View attachment 2484077



So awesome! Still love these.  Congrats! &#128525;


----------



## bougainvillier

shoeaddictklw said:


> So awesome! Still love these.  Congrats! &#128525;



Thank you


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> There is nothing better than scoring your UHG!!! And a picture beats a thousand words!!!
> 
> Big thank you to evanescent who helped me found them!!!
> 
> View attachment 2484077


Again a huge congrats!!  I'm so jealous!!!  I just can't stop looking at the pics!! LOL


----------



## Seiko

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2462711
> 
> I bought my first pair last year, Rolando 120mm in black. Just got my second pair, Lady Peep 150mm in blue khol. Next up, Pigalle 120mm in nude.


Great looking, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Jordand

Can someone please help authenticate stamp on my CL's. They look so close, but the stamp seems like it is etched on. Please help.


----------



## beagly911

Jordand said:


> Can someone please help authenticate stamp on my CL's. They look so close, but the stamp seems like it is etched on. Please help.


Please use the Authentication thread and post per the guidelines on the first page and there are some amazing ladies that will be able to help you.  You can find the Authentication thread here....
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted in so long:shame: I'm not sure which new pairs I haven't posted, but here are two recent splurges. Seeing as how it is my birthday in a week, I thought I'd...well...splurge lol
> 
> The first pair is one that I waited very long for! Since I missed the boat on them when they were originally available, I was so excited when I found them in my size, brand new, on ebay
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Dorado Strass Pigalle 120mm
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second pair is another ebay score! First time that I buy any kind of designer sneaker but I simply could not resist these




Very nice


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> There is nothing better than scoring your UHG!!! And a picture beats a thousand words!!!
> 
> Big thank you to evanescent who helped me found them!!!
> 
> View attachment 2484077




JAWS!!! I love


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> Found these fetichas on the bay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483963




You're on a roll girl


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lllux said:


> Anytime! My Snake Cork Daffodiles should be here tomorrow so I'll be sharing more pictures very soon!



Can't wait to see the heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> There is nothing better than scoring your UHG!!! And a picture beats a thousand words!!!
> 
> Big thank you to evanescent who helped me found them!!!
> 
> View attachment 2484077



Are these called jaws?? They are hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> Found these fetichas on the bay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483963



good score!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted in so long:shame: I'm not sure which new pairs I haven't posted, but here are two recent splurges. Seeing as how it is my birthday in a week, I thought I'd...well...splurge lol
> 
> The first pair is one that I waited very long for! Since I missed the boat on them when they were originally available, I was so excited when I found them in my size, brand new, on ebay
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Dorado Strass Pigalle 120mm
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second pair is another ebay score! First time that I buy any kind of designer sneaker but I simply could not resist these


WOW! Awesome score! Model pics please!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Kenyanqn said:


> Found these fetichas on the bay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483963



Beautiful Fetichas



bougainvillier said:


> There is nothing better than scoring your UHG!!! And a picture beats a thousand words!!!
> 
> Big thank you to evanescent who helped me found them!!!
> 
> View attachment 2484077



Congrats!  they are perfect!  I've been searching for them as well...aside from trying to find my size, it is very difficult to find them in at least good pre-owned condition. Well done, great score



Christchrist said:


> Very nice



Thank you



Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW! Awesome score! Model pics please!



Thank you! I'll post modelling pics at some point in my collection thread and/or on my instagram


----------



## bougainvillier

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Are these called jaws?? They are hot!




Yes they are the Jaws. Thank you


----------



## bougainvillier

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats!  they are perfect!  I've been searching for them as well...aside from trying to find my size, it is very difficult to find them in at least good pre-owned condition. Well done, great score:




Thank you! I got them one whole size up (or at least half up since it's old sizing) and after some padding and heel gripping they work fine now! I have seen some are really beaten up so you are right it's hard to find the right pair. This pair I got is worn twice and given how old they are, they are in pretty good shape 

Best wishes to you! You will find them soon enough


----------



## lllux

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Can't wait to see the heels!



I know! I'm so excited!


----------



## l.a_girl19

lllux said:


> Anytime! My Snake Cork Daffodiles should be here tomorrow so I'll be sharing more pictures very soon!



Those sound incredibleCongrats!! Looking forward to seeing pictures



bougainvillier said:


> Thank you! I got them one whole size up (or at least half up since it's old sizing) and after some padding and heel gripping they work fine now! I have seen some are really beaten up so you are right it's hard to find the right pair. This pair I got is worn twice and given how old they are, they are in pretty good shape
> 
> Best wishes to you! You will find them soon enough



Glad you could make them work and they look perfect...brand new. The python is flawless Thanks! I hope to find them soon too


----------



## l.a_girl19

Almost forgot about these oldie-but-goodies


----------



## lllux

My new CL Daffodile 160's just arrived! LOVE them! I'm TTS 37.5 and these feel pretty good but not sure if I should return for a 38 bc they feel a little tight in the toes. Does anyone know if these stretch out at all? Enjoy my pictures!


----------



## londongal

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congratulations on your first pair!!!! Enjoy them! Great modelling shots
> 
> 
> 
> Fab!!! I love the So Kate I haven't pulled the trigger on this style yet, but I am craving them more now that I have seen these beauties on you
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Beautiful purchases! LOVE the intern flats
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! I love a beautiful metallic flat...but these are really something


Thank u! Have seen yr lovely collection! Beautiful !,


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5. 
Patent nude 
Patent black 
Patent grenadine
Patent rouge nior 
Suede blue kohl. 

I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color) 

I'll be good now. I swear. Ha


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105


oh my goodness what a haul!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105




I love your granite.  Do you have the right size listed in your siggy for the black lucifer bows?  I have to resist the urge to buy old piggies lol...I see you did not


i can't figure out how to upload pics on this mac...grrrr...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105




 &#128525; &#128514; &#128514; This is awesome! 

I thought about doing this, but I'm pretty happy with my Pigalle collection. 




l.a_girl19 said:


> Almost forgot about these oldie-but-goodies




Very nice!






lllux said:


> My new CL Daffodile 160's just arrived! LOVE them! I'm TTS 37.5 and these feel pretty good but not sure if I should return for a 38 bc they feel a little tight in the toes. Does anyone know if these stretch out at all? Enjoy my pictures!


They're lovely on you! If they fit length-wise, I wouldn't return. They'll stretch width-wise.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I didn't think I wanted or needed this color, but I'm glad I caved. It's beautiful! So Kate in Aquamarine.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> I love your granite.  Do you have the right size listed in your siggy for the black lucifer bows?  I have to resist the urge to buy old piggies lol...I see you did not
> 
> 
> i can't figure out how to upload pics on this mac...grrrr...



Thank you.  I love my granite also. Just had it installed 
Yes because they are for a friend. I have both lucifer already . 
How can you resist the old piggy? Ha.


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:


> oh my goodness what a haul!!!




Yes I'm still in shock ha


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> &#128525; &#128514; &#128514; This is awesome!
> 
> I thought about doing this, but I'm pretty happy with my Pigalle collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely on you! If they fit length-wise, I wouldn't return. They'll stretch width-wise.




I'm pretty sure I'll never be happy with my piggy collection. There are so many to get still.  Nice shoes btw


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll never be happy with my piggy collection. There are so many to get still.  Nice shoes btw



Thank you! 

I'd be the same way of it weren't for So Kate! I think there's some old, old Pigalles that I would love though. Or even some Croc, if the price were right. &#128521;


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Thank you.  I love my granite also. Just had it installed
> Yes because they are for a friend. I have both lucifer already .
> How can you resist the old piggy? Ha.



good granite choice! We just finished renovating so now I notice things like granite now

aww you're such a nice friend.  there's a nude pair of LB on ebay now in that size


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> good granite choice! We just finished renovating so now I notice things like granite now
> 
> 
> 
> aww you're such a nice friend.  there's a nude pair of LB on ebay now in that size




Yes but the one on eBay is a 100mm 

I'm obsessed with granite now. Ha. I would love to see yours


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'd be the same way of it weren't for So Kate! I think there's some old, old Pigalles that I would love though. Or even some Croc, if the price were right. &#128521;




Ugh. I know! Croc is so pricy.


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105



Ah so jelly.. Been trying to track down an old cut Pigalle, but CL customer service said nothing but the new style is available, and every NM Saks SA I've tried hasn't been able to come up with anything..  I need a regular SA to work miracles for me lol


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Ah so jelly.. Been trying to track down an old cut Pigalle, but CL customer service said nothing but the new style is available, and every NM Saks SA I've tried hasn't been able to come up with anything..  I need a regular SA to work miracles for me lol




I had a friend in another country help me out to find 3.  She's the best. I got the last ones.  I think I'm good now. Ha


----------



## LoveLE

I am so in love with these & the best part? It was on sale!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't think I wanted or needed this color, but I'm glad I caved. It's beautiful! So Kate in Aquamarine.



very pretty. i have the same color in the dorsay version . cuz i can't find any so kate


----------



## bougainvillier

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't think I wanted or needed this color, but I'm glad I caved. It's beautiful! So Kate in Aquamarine.




Nice color! Congrats


----------



## LoveLE

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't think I wanted or needed this color, but I'm glad I caved. It's beautiful! So Kate in Aquamarine.



This color is stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

LoveLE said:


> I am so in love with these & the best part? It was on sale!




Great deal. Congrats


----------



## clbs2012

@shoeaddictklw where'd you find the so Kate aquamarine ?


----------



## gquinn

My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706




Great haul!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706


HOLY COW!!! This pic just made me laugh out loud!  AWESOME!!!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lllux said:


> My new CL Daffodile 160's just arrived! LOVE them! I'm TTS 37.5 and these feel pretty good but not sure if I should return for a 38 bc they feel a little tight in the toes. Does anyone know if these stretch out at all? Enjoy my pictures!


Don't size up.  They will stretch so be patient.  With this thick platform, you really need your feet to be hugged or you will fall out of them and hurt yourself!


----------



## x_ninja

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706



Woah!! Amazing haul!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Plus still waiting for one more very special ones on Monday &#128522;&#128522;a great reveal to follow


----------



## galadrielle

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105


Lucky lady !  enjoy them !


----------



## Christchrist

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706




Wowzers. I'm impressed. Nice work


----------



## Christchrist

Sidrah_cz said:


> View attachment 2485897
> View attachment 2485900
> View attachment 2485905
> 
> 
> Plus still waiting for one more very special ones on Monday &#128522;&#128522;a great reveal to follow




Very nice. I like the pink color


----------



## Christchrist

galadrielle said:


> Lucky lady !  enjoy them !




Thank you


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105



Wowwwww those are all gorgeous. The blue kohl and the rouge noir are making me wonder if I should try and sniff some out too.


----------



## LolasCloset

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706



Holy WOW. Color me impressed. I want to roll around amongst them.


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Wowwwww those are all gorgeous. The blue kohl and the rouge noir are making me wonder if I should try and sniff some out too.




I have 2 rouge. I'm gonna Strass one I think


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> I have 2 rouge. I'm gonna Strass one I think


 Yeah, I'm with ya, I got a 2nd pair of black patents with the intention to strass. Seeing the piggies in rouge noir reminds me how much I love their silhouette, by comparison with So Kate.


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya, I got a 2nd pair of black patents with the intention to strass. Seeing the piggies in rouge noir reminds me how much I love their silhouette, by comparison with So Kate.




Yes!!!!!  I feel like my toes look like a speedboat in the Kate compared to piggy


----------



## galadrielle

Christchrist said:


> Yes!!!!!  I feel like my toes look like a speedboat in the Kate compared to piggy


Did you find the nude ones in Europe, by any chance?
 Last year I was very close to ordering them from Geneva, and I'm afraid all the old ones are gone now in my size... I'm not sure I like the toe box of the So Kates, either, although it  seems to be only a few mms longer... Truth is I regret not buying the Pigalles when I had the chance.


----------



## Christchrist

galadrielle said:


> Did you find the nude ones in Europe, by any chance?
> Last year I was very close to ordering them from Geneva, and I'm afraid all the old ones are gone now in my size... I'm not sure I like the toe box of the So Kates, either, although it  seems to be only a few mms longer... Truth is I regret not buying the Pigalles when I had the chance.




I got them in Japan. I have a friend they lived there


----------



## gquinn

Great score!! I wish I found those too!


LoveLE said:


> I am so in love with these & the best part? It was on sale!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706



wow...holy moly...great haul..lucky girl


----------



## gquinn

.


----------



## gquinn

Thank you all! It took some serious work to get them!


Crazyaboutblue said:


> Great haul!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> HOLY COW!!! This pic just made me laugh out loud!  AWESOME!!!  CONGRATS!!!





x_ninja said:


> Woah!! Amazing haul!! Congrats!!





Christchrist said:


> Wowzers. I'm impressed. Nice work





LolasCloset said:


> Holy WOW. Color me impressed. I want to roll around amongst them.





sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> wow...holy moly...great haul..lucky girl


----------



## gquinn

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105


OMG - Great haul! I need to hunt for those too!


----------



## sofaa

*Another lucky eBay find: Loubout 150 in Black Flannel/Marine  *


----------



## galadrielle

Christchrist said:


> I got them in Japan. I have a friend they lived there


Thank you for the info !


----------



## Christchrist

sofaa said:


> *Another lucky eBay find: Loubout 150 in Black Flannel/Marine  *




That's a cool looking bootie


----------



## kham

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful purchases! LOVE the intern flats



Thank you. I love them!


----------



## mojo92

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706



UH-AMAZING! Oh my gosh, you made out awesomely!! Incredible haul, puts my 5 pairs to shame LOL!! Love it! I'm sure they all look amazing on you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

clbs2012 said:


> @shoeaddictklw where'd you find the so Kate aquamarine ?


They're from Madison, but they came with a "last pair" sticker on the bottom. 



LoveLE said:


> This color is stunning!





bougainvillier said:


> Nice color! Congrats





sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> very pretty. i have the same color in the dorsay version . cuz i can't find any so kate



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sofaa said:


> *Another lucky eBay find: Loubout 150 in Black Flannel/Marine  *



Lucky girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706



Excellent additions! Yum!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LoveLE said:


> I am so in love with these & the best part? It was on sale!



NIce find!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't think I wanted or needed this color, but I'm glad I caved. It's beautiful! So Kate in Aquamarine.



THe aquamarine is a gorgeous color! Model pics please.


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Christchrist said:


> I also scored the last 2 old cut pigalle 120 in my size!!!! Woot. Suede blue kohl and rouge nior (my second pair ha.) I'll probably have them strassed. Teehee




Hi Christ. That's really interesting can we have them strassed afterwards?thanks


----------



## Christchrist

Sidrah_cz said:


> Hi Christ. That's really interesting can we have them strassed afterwards?thanks




You can have anything strassed. Ha. I use urbanbling.com. She's amazing with my louboutins


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105



Oh WOW! Huge congrats!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Go'head Girl!!! Job well done!!



gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706


----------



## mistyknightwin

Very Pretty!




Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105


----------



## sa13ie

When I was buying my first ever Loubs I just wanted to go for the classic look! Therefore I bought the Black Pigalle Plato 120 as they were far comfier than the Pigalle 120 (which I intended to buy initially). Click the link below to view my gorgeous Louboutins 

http://www.thefancyplum.com/2013/06/the-shoes-with-infamous-red-sole.html#.Uu7ozUazlyU

Sabie x
http://www.thefancyplum.com/


----------



## rito511

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706



Wow great scores! You made me feel less guilty with my purchases


----------



## rito511

Sidrah_cz said:


> View attachment 2485897
> View attachment 2485900
> View attachment 2485905
> 
> 
> Plus still waiting for one more very special ones on Monday &#128522;&#128522;a great reveal to follow



Love them all... esp the pink spikes. Congrats!


----------



## rito511

lllux said:


> My new CL Daffodile 160's just arrived! LOVE them! I'm TTS 37.5 and these feel pretty good but not sure if I should return for a 38 bc they feel a little tight in the toes. Does anyone know if these stretch out at all? Enjoy my pictures!



So pretty


----------



## lllux

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Don't size up.  They will stretch so be patient.  With this thick platform, you really need your feet to be hugged or you will fall out of them and hurt yourself!




Thank you for your encouragement! I decided to wear them to church last night and did better than I expected! I'm gaga over them! &#128525;


----------



## lllux

rito511 said:


> So pretty




And lovely with so many outfits! They're really so practical! &#128521;


----------



## icharmae

Aries17 said:


> I want black patent 'so Kate' ones 120mm. I'm a size 5 usually, but I've never had a pair of CLs before - is the sizing normal? X




Saw these on net-a-porter few days ago.. Hope it's still avail


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lllux said:


> Thank you for your encouragement! I decided to wear them to church last night and did better than I expected! I'm gaga over them! &#128525;


YAY!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Sidrah_cz

R
	

		
			
		

		
	



My new addition revealed
Hope they will last


----------



## Sidrah_cz

rito511 said:


> Love them all... esp the pink spikes. Congrats!




Thank you dear


----------



## bougainvillier

WOW great additions ladies!

Introduce my new VP 120mm in nude patent


----------



## Sidrah_cz

bougainvillier said:


> WOW great additions ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Introduce my new VP 120mm in nude patent




Beauties &#128142;&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;


----------



## katelovesshoes

gquinn said:


> My January haul... (sorry for the bad pic quality)
> 
> View attachment 2485706



Wow that's amazing, congratulations! That looks like a record breaking haul! Enjoy them all


----------



## katelovesshoes

Christchrist said:


> Ok I went bananas finding the last old pigalle in my size. The nude is a 38 but the rest are 38.5.
> Patent nude
> Patent black
> Patent grenadine
> Patent rouge nior
> Suede blue kohl.
> 
> I have the rouge nior already so I will probaby Strass them along with the blue kohl (not a big fan of the blue color)
> 
> I'll be good now. I swear. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485105



OMG congratulations! Love that grenadine colour and the rouge noir, I have So Kate's in rouge noir and it's a beautiful shade. I have the blue kohl in new simples and mine look more of a teal colour -would have loved piggies in that colour - but strassing them is definitely going to look amazing and easier to maintain! Well done finding them all and enjoy


----------



## katelovesshoes

Christchrist said:


> I got the so Kate cyclamen. It's pretty close to the grenadine pigalle 120 but I feel more muted and mauve. The grenadine is more vibrant in my opinion. Here it is with my custom bubblegum pink pigalle also.
> Left bubblegum
> Middle cyclamen
> Right grenadine.
> View attachment 2481410
> View attachment 2481412
> 
> I'm 1/2 size up from my old piggy 120 in the So Kate



All three are stunning congrats! I have to say thank you so much Christchrist for posting the photo of all three together to show the different shades. I swore I wasn't going to get any more So Kates for a while and then you posted your photos  I passed up fluo piggies a year ago and missed the boat on grenadine ones too, then the cut changed... the cyclamen ones were only available in the UK online and I missed them and thought I was too late. But they looked so gorgeous in your photos I knew I had to go on the hunt for them again! I thought they would be sold out everywhere but you gave me fresh hope I wasn't too late! I did find a pair in the Forum shops and in Madrid thanks to some more info from shoeaddictlkw (better for me as I'm in the UK and so no duty etc whacked on top) - they arrived today and I'm sooo thrilled with them  Pics attached and they are a perfect match for my A McQueen De Manta, can't wait to wear them! Def need to ban myself now! Thank you again and enjoy your new shoes, love them all!

I've also attached some photos of my other newest additions - So Kate in black suede and matte gold, Neofilo 120 in framboisine and Neofilo 120 spikes in Iris (got these on sale ) - very pleased with the start to the new year! Congratulations on everyone's new additions, such eye candy!


----------



## Chanieish

katelovesshoes said:


> All three are stunning congrats! I have to say thank you so much Christchrist for posting the photo of all three together to show the different shades. I swore I wasn't going to get any more So Kates for a while and then you posted your photos  I passed up fluo piggies a year ago and missed the boat on grenadine ones too, then the cut changed... the cyclamen ones were only available in the UK online and I missed them and thought I was too late. But they looked so gorgeous in your photos I knew I had to go on the hunt for them again! I thought they would be sold out everywhere but you gave me fresh hope I wasn't too late! I did find a pair in the Forum shops and in Madrid thanks to some more info from shoeaddictlkw (better for me as I'm in the UK and so no duty etc whacked on top) - they arrived today and I'm sooo thrilled with them  Pics attached and they are a perfect match for my A McQueen De Manta, can't wait to wear them! Def need to ban myself now! Thank you again and enjoy your new shoes, love them all!
> 
> I've also attached some photos of my other newest additions - So Kate in black suede and matte gold, Neofilo 120 in framboisine and Neofilo 120 spikes in Iris (got these on sale ) - very pleased with the start to the new year! Congratulations on everyone's new additions, such eye candy!
> 
> View attachment 2489223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489225
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489226



Very pretty! I saw this color in the Vegas boutique and it was stunning! Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## bougainvillier

Sidrah_cz said:


> Beauties &#128142;&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;



Thank you S!


----------



## foxie_dixie

katelovesshoes said:


> All three are stunning congrats! I have to say thank you so much Christchrist for posting the photo of all three together to show the different shades. I swore I wasn't going to get any more So Kates for a while and then you posted your photos  I passed up fluo piggies a year ago and missed the boat on grenadine ones too, then the cut changed... the cyclamen ones were only available in the UK online and I missed them and thought I was too late. But they looked so gorgeous in your photos I knew I had to go on the hunt for them again! I thought they would be sold out everywhere but you gave me fresh hope I wasn't too late! I did find a pair in the Forum shops and in Madrid thanks to some more info from shoeaddictlkw (better for me as I'm in the UK and so no duty etc whacked on top) - they arrived today and I'm sooo thrilled with them  Pics attached and they are a perfect match for my A McQueen De Manta, can't wait to wear them! Def need to ban myself now! Thank you again and enjoy your new shoes, love them all!
> 
> I've also attached some photos of my other newest additions - So Kate in black suede and matte gold, Neofilo 120 in framboisine and Neofilo 120 spikes in Iris (got these on sale ) - very pleased with the start to the new year! Congratulations on everyone's new additions, such eye candy!
> 
> View attachment 2489223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489225
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489226


Love all the colors!
May I ask what size you are in So Kate compared to Neofilo?


----------



## Christchrist

katelovesshoes said:


> All three are stunning congrats! I have to say thank you so much Christchrist for posting the photo of all three together to show the different shades. I swore I wasn't going to get any more So Kates for a while and then you posted your photos  I passed up fluo piggies a year ago and missed the boat on grenadine ones too, then the cut changed... the cyclamen ones were only available in the UK online and I missed them and thought I was too late. But they looked so gorgeous in your photos I knew I had to go on the hunt for them again! I thought they would be sold out everywhere but you gave me fresh hope I wasn't too late! I did find a pair in the Forum shops and in Madrid thanks to some more info from shoeaddictlkw (better for me as I'm in the UK and so no duty etc whacked on top) - they arrived today and I'm sooo thrilled with them  Pics attached and they are a perfect match for my A McQueen De Manta, can't wait to wear them! Def need to ban myself now! Thank you again and enjoy your new shoes, love them all!
> 
> I've also attached some photos of my other newest additions - So Kate in black suede and matte gold, Neofilo 120 in framboisine and Neofilo 120 spikes in Iris (got these on sale ) - very pleased with the start to the new year! Congratulations on everyone's new additions, such eye candy!
> 
> View attachment 2489223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489225
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489226




Very pretty. So glad to help


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> WOW great additions ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Introduce my new VP 120mm in nude patent




Great staple shoe.  Congrats


----------



## 8seventeen19

katelovesshoes said:


> All three are stunning congrats! I have to say thank you so much Christchrist for posting the photo of all three together to show the different shades. I swore I wasn't going to get any more So Kates for a while and then you posted your photos  I passed up fluo piggies a year ago and missed the boat on grenadine ones too, then the cut changed... the cyclamen ones were only available in the UK online and I missed them and thought I was too late. But they looked so gorgeous in your photos I knew I had to go on the hunt for them again! I thought they would be sold out everywhere but you gave me fresh hope I wasn't too late! I did find a pair in the Forum shops and in Madrid thanks to some more info from shoeaddictlkw (better for me as I'm in the UK and so no duty etc whacked on top) - they arrived today and I'm sooo thrilled with them  Pics attached and they are a perfect match for my A McQueen De Manta, can't wait to wear them! Def need to ban myself now! Thank you again and enjoy your new shoes, love them all!
> 
> I've also attached some photos of my other newest additions - So Kate in black suede and matte gold, Neofilo 120 in framboisine and Neofilo 120 spikes in Iris (got these on sale ) - very pleased with the start to the new year! Congratulations on everyone's new additions, such eye candy!
> 
> View attachment 2489223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489225
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489226



AHHMAZING new additions!!! So glad I could be of help. I was (slightly) freaking out because I hadn't received any UPS notifications about a delivery for my Cyclamen's, especially because I had ordered them before the Aquamarine SKs and received the Aquamarine last week, but I just found out my SA was out if the boutique and they're on their way to me!! Still a little worried that they're going to be super close to Pivoine and Grenadine, but I couldn't resist the SK!




bougainvillier said:


> WOW great additions ladies!
> 
> Introduce my new VP 120mm in nude patent


Congrats on the VPs!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Great staple shoe.  Congrats



thanks


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> WOW great additions ladies!
> 
> Introduce my new VP 120mm in nude patent


Lovely! We are twins!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

katelovesshoes said:


> All three are stunning congrats! I have to say thank you so much Christchrist for posting the photo of all three together to show the different shades. I swore I wasn't going to get any more So Kates for a while and then you posted your photos  I passed up fluo piggies a year ago and missed the boat on grenadine ones too, then the cut changed... the cyclamen ones were only available in the UK online and I missed them and thought I was too late. But they looked so gorgeous in your photos I knew I had to go on the hunt for them again! I thought they would be sold out everywhere but you gave me fresh hope I wasn't too late! I did find a pair in the Forum shops and in Madrid thanks to some more info from shoeaddictlkw (better for me as I'm in the UK and so no duty etc whacked on top) - they arrived today and I'm sooo thrilled with them  Pics attached and they are a perfect match for my A McQueen De Manta, can't wait to wear them! Def need to ban myself now! Thank you again and enjoy your new shoes, love them all!
> 
> I've also attached some photos of my other newest additions - So Kate in black suede and matte gold, Neofilo 120 in framboisine and Neofilo 120 spikes in Iris (got these on sale ) - very pleased with the start to the new year! Congratulations on everyone's new additions, such eye candy!
> 
> View attachment 2489223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489225
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489226



COngrats!!!! I love your new additions!! The gold so kates are my fav!


----------



## bougainvillier

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lovely! We are twins!!!



Yay! Thank you


----------



## Sidrah_cz

My new strass christian louboutin Lou 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
trainers


----------



## clbs2012

&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## MaryJoe84

Pigalle 100 patent in Neptune


----------



## Christchrist

[Q UOTE=MaryJoe84;26154225]Pigalle 100 patent in Neptune [/QUOTE]

Beautiful color


----------



## bougainvillier

MaryJoe84 said:


> Pigalle 100 patent in Neptune




What an amazing color! Did you get it from Barney's may I ask?

Congrats!


----------



## MaryJoe84

bougainvillier said:


> What an amazing color! Did you get it from Barney's may I ask?
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you 

I got them from Luisaviaroma.com


----------



## MaryJoe84

Christchrist said:


> Beautiful color



Thank you 

I'm over the moon!! It's really a beautiful colour, perfect for spring


----------



## mizcolon73

MaryJoe84 said:


> Pigalle 100 patent in Neptune



Sooooooo freaking Beautiful!!


----------



## katelovesshoes

Chanieish said:


> Very pretty! I saw this color in the Vegas boutique and it was stunning! Congrats on your new purchase!



Thankyou! My little girl loves them, being pink of course! I was in Vegas just before Christmas and had to do a little detour to the Palazzo, Forum next time ha ha!



foxie_dixie said:


> Love all the colors!
> May I ask what size you are in So Kate compared to Neofilo?



Thank you foxie_dixie  The two Neofilo I have are 38's - they are not supertight and I could possibly have gone for a 37.5 but figured with the platform they won't change that drastically and allow a little toe movement! I have fifi's and filo's too and have them all in a 38 and all are comfy for me. In the So Kate's  I took my first patent in a 37.5 which is the same as for my Pigalle 120 but it is really tight so praying it gives a little! In the suede and kid leather I also have a 37.5 and being softer they feel a good snug fit. I did wear the gold ones last weekend and after about 7 hours in them I was glad to take them off! So for the cyclamen patent I got a 38 and they feel better and my toes are not so squished! Hope this helps! For me there is not a huge difference between the 37.5 and 38 but I have narrow feet, was always a pain with school shoes but finally paying off!



Christchrist said:


> Very pretty. So glad to help



Thank you Christchrist!  Love your shoe collection!



shoeaddictklw said:


> AHHMAZING new additions!!! So glad I could be of help. I was (slightly) freaking out because I hadn't received any UPS notifications about a delivery for my Cyclamen's, especially because I had ordered them before the Aquamarine SKs and received the Aquamarine last week, but I just found out my SA was out if the boutique and they're on their way to me!! Still a little worried that they're going to be super close to Pivoine and Grenadine, but I couldn't resist the SK!
> 
> Thank you so much  Very glad yours are on their way now! Couldn't believe how quickly mine arrived - Spain to the UK  - sent friday arrived monday for 30Euros which is less than the postage from a London boutique to me! You can never have too many pink pairs, especially such a gorgeous shade  and the SK's have the different shape too. I've seen the aquamarine in person it's such a pretty shade for spring/summer and perfect colour contrast with the red sole. If they'd had my size I probably would have caved on those too! Resisting urge to search for them now! Congratulations and enjoy them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lavenderduckiez said:
> 
> 
> 
> COngrats!!!! I love your new additions!! The gold so kates are my fav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I do love them all - part of me wishes they were piggies but I do love the heel on the So Kate's (and the name too of course!!)
> I wore the gold ones last weekend with a black dress. I'd bought them originally to strass but I'm going to wear them a little more first and strass them if they get too scratched as I love them as they are
> I got a message for a couple more pics of the gold ones so here they are, thanks again for letting me share
Click to expand...


----------



## katelovesshoes

MaryJoe84 said:


> Pigalle 100 patent in Neptune



That colour is stunning congratulations!



Sidrah_cz said:


> My new strass christian louboutin Lou trainers



Gorgeous, so sparkly!


----------



## 8seventeen19

MaryJoe84 said:


> Pigalle 100 patent in Neptune



I know I told you on IG, but CONGRATS again for finding these beauties!


----------



## LolasCloset

katelovesshoes said:


> Thank you! I do love them all - part of me wishes they were piggies but I do love the heel on the So Kate's (and the name too of course!!)
> I wore the gold ones last weekend with a black dress. I'd bought them originally to strass but I'm going to wear them a little more first and strass them if they get too scratched as I love them as they are
> I got a message for a couple more pics of the gold ones so here they are, thanks again for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2490355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490356
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490357



Those gold SKs are sooo pretty! I am such a sucker for gold shoes, and these are lovely.


----------



## DebbiNC

MaryJoe84 said:


> Pigalle 100 patent in Neptune




Simply beautiful!


----------



## mojo92

katelovesshoes said:


> Thankyou! My little girl loves them, being pink of course! I was in Vegas just before Christmas and had to do a little detour to the Palazzo, Forum next time ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you foxie_dixie  The two Neofilo I have are 38's - they are not supertight and I could possibly have gone for a 37.5 but figured with the platform they won't change that drastically and allow a little toe movement! I have fifi's and filo's too and have them all in a 38 and all are comfy for me. In the So Kate's  I took my first patent in a 37.5 which is the same as for my Pigalle 120 but it is really tight so praying it gives a little! In the suede and kid leather I also have a 37.5 and being softer they feel a good snug fit. I did wear the gold ones last weekend and after about 7 hours in them I was glad to take them off! So for the cyclamen patent I got a 38 and they feel better and my toes are not so squished! Hope this helps! For me there is not a huge difference between the 37.5 and 38 but I have narrow feet, was always a pain with school shoes but finally paying off!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Christchrist!  Love your shoe collection!
> 
> 
> 
> shoeaddictklw said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHMAZING new additions!!! So glad I could be of help. I was (slightly) freaking out because I hadn't received any UPS notifications about a delivery for my Cyclamen's, especially because I had ordered them before the Aquamarine SKs and received the Aquamarine last week, but I just found out my SA was out if the boutique and they're on their way to me!! Still a little worried that they're going to be super close to Pivoine and Grenadine, but I couldn't resist the SK!
> 
> Thank you so much  Very glad yours are on their way now! Couldn't believe how quickly mine arrived - Spain to the UK  - sent friday arrived monday for 30Euros which is less than the postage from a London boutique to me! You can never have too many pink pairs, especially such a gorgeous shade  and the SK's have the different shape too. I've seen the aquamarine in person it's such a pretty shade for spring/summer and perfect colour contrast with the red sole. If they'd had my size I probably would have caved on those too! Resisting urge to search for them now! Congratulations and enjoy them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I do love them all - part of me wishes they were piggies but I do love the heel on the So Kate's (and the name too of course!!)
> I wore the gold ones last weekend with a black dress. I'd bought them originally to strass but I'm going to wear them a little more first and strass them if they get too scratched as I love them as they are
> I got a message for a couple more pics of the gold ones so here they are, thanks again for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2490355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490356
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so gorgeous!! You look amazing in So Kates!!
Click to expand...


----------



## katelovesshoes

LolasCloset said:


> Those gold SKs are sooo pretty! I am such a sucker for gold shoes, and these are lovely.





mojo92 said:


> Those are so gorgeous!! You look amazing in So Kates!!



Thank you LolasCloset and mojo92!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

katelovesshoes said:


> Thankyou! My little girl loves them, being pink of course! I was in Vegas just before Christmas and had to do a little detour to the Palazzo, Forum next time ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you foxie_dixie  The two Neofilo I have are 38's - they are not supertight and I could possibly have gone for a 37.5 but figured with the platform they won't change that drastically and allow a little toe movement! I have fifi's and filo's too and have them all in a 38 and all are comfy for me. In the So Kate's  I took my first patent in a 37.5 which is the same as for my Pigalle 120 but it is really tight so praying it gives a little! In the suede and kid leather I also have a 37.5 and being softer they feel a good snug fit. I did wear the gold ones last weekend and after about 7 hours in them I was glad to take them off! So for the cyclamen patent I got a 38 and they feel better and my toes are not so squished! Hope this helps! For me there is not a huge difference between the 37.5 and 38 but I have narrow feet, was always a pain with school shoes but finally paying off!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Christchrist!  Love your shoe collection!
> 
> 
> 
> shoeaddictklw said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHMAZING new additions!!! So glad I could be of help. I was (slightly) freaking out because I hadn't received any UPS notifications about a delivery for my Cyclamen's, especially because I had ordered them before the Aquamarine SKs and received the Aquamarine last week, but I just found out my SA was out if the boutique and they're on their way to me!! Still a little worried that they're going to be super close to Pivoine and Grenadine, but I couldn't resist the SK!
> 
> Thank you so much  Very glad yours are on their way now! Couldn't believe how quickly mine arrived - Spain to the UK  - sent friday arrived monday for 30Euros which is less than the postage from a London boutique to me! You can never have too many pink pairs, especially such a gorgeous shade  and the SK's have the different shape too. I've seen the aquamarine in person it's such a pretty shade for spring/summer and perfect colour contrast with the red sole. If they'd had my size I probably would have caved on those too! Resisting urge to search for them now! Congratulations and enjoy them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I do love them all - part of me wishes they were piggies but I do love the heel on the So Kate's (and the name too of course!!)
> I wore the gold ones last weekend with a black dress. I'd bought them originally to strass but I'm going to wear them a little more first and strass them if they get too scratched as I love them as they are
> I got a message for a couple more pics of the gold ones so here they are, thanks again for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2490355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490356
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryJoe84

mizcolon73 said:


> Sooooooo freaking Beautiful!!





katelovesshoes said:


> That colour is stunning congratulations!





shoeaddictklw said:


> I know I told you on IG, but CONGRATS again for finding these beauties!





DebbiNC said:


> Simply beautiful!




Thank you very much, Ladies!!! :urock:


----------



## wobertow

My Nat geo pumps finally arrived!!!&#128516;&#128515;&#128512;&#128522;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## bougainvillier

wobertow said:


> My Nat geo pumps finally arrived!!!&#128516;&#128515;&#128512;&#128522;&#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2492745



Congrats! They look adorable! Mod shots?


----------



## wobertow

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! They look adorable! Mod shots?




Thanks!!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; i will promise. I hope it fits me and won't have heel slippage...


----------



## Christchrist

wobertow said:


> My Nat geo pumps finally arrived!!!&#128516;&#128515;&#128512;&#128522;&#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2492745




They look cozy


----------



## wobertow

Christchrist said:


> They look cozy




They do huh? I can't wait to go home and try it on. I hope it fits me...&#128513;


----------



## bougainvillier

wobertow said:


> Thanks!!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; i will promise. I hope it fits me and won't have heel slippage...




 let me know how do they size?


----------



## wobertow

bougainvillier said:


> let me know how do they size?




Here it is&#9786;&#65039; i feel that it fits just right in the toe box. I worry though that i might have to put some heel grips to prevent heel slippage.
I have a huguetta pump and the heels are higher but feels more comfortable. Is that weird? I guess the geo pump is just more pointy that's why. 
This and the huguetta are my first loubis and i haven't worn them outside my bedroom yet lol! I hope i'll be able to stand the pain when i actually take them out&#128513; I'll read the CL survival tips thread soon! 

ATTACH]2493213[/ATTACH]


----------



## clbs2012

They look nice on...


----------



## bougainvillier

wobertow said:


> Here it is&#9786;&#65039; i feel that it fits just right in the toe box. I worry though that i might have to put some heel grips to prevent heel slippage.
> I have a huguetta pump and the heels are higher but feels more comfortable. Is that weird? I guess the geo pump is just more pointy that's why.
> This and the huguetta are my first loubis and i haven't worn them outside my bedroom yet lol! I hope i'll be able to stand the pain when i actually take them out&#128513; I'll read the CL survival tips thread soon!
> 
> ATTACH]2493213[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 2493220




Really cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MaryJoe84 said:


> Pigalle 100 patent in Neptune



THose are pretty! Color is fierce!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wobertow said:


> My Nat geo pumps finally arrived!!!&#128516;&#128515;&#128512;&#128522;&#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2492745



THose are cute! How many mm are they?


----------



## wshana45

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2375170


Love diss shoe


----------



## wobertow

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are cute! How many mm are they?




Thank you!!! &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; they are 85mm.


----------



## sarakayy

Thanks to TPF and Instagram i've been finally able to purchase my first and second pair of CL's on sale at second cut!! I purchased them early January and received them not long after. 
Drapesse in Grenadine and the Lady Dafs in Purple suede, I'm definitely hooked!

The SA was Liz from Saks in Columbus Ohio she was amazing


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sarakayy said:


> Thanks to TPF and Instagram i've been finally able to purchase my first and second pair of CL's on sale at second cut!! I purchased them early January and received them not long after.
> Drapesse in Grenadine and the Lady Dafs in Purple suede, I'm definitely hooked!
> 
> The SA was Liz from Saks in Columbus Ohio she was amazing


Gorgeous rich colors!  I especially love the Drapesse.  Congrats!!!


----------



## sarakayy

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous rich colors!  I especially love the Drapesse.  Congrats!!!


Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

sarakayy said:


> Thanks to TPF and Instagram i've been finally able to purchase my first and second pair of CL's on sale at second cut!! I purchased them early January and received them not long after.
> 
> Drapesse in Grenadine and the Lady Dafs in Purple suede, I'm definitely hooked!
> 
> 
> 
> The SA was Liz from Saks in Columbus Ohio she was amazing




How pretty. Great colors


----------



## hhl4vr

sarakayy said:


> Thanks to TPF and Instagram i've been finally able to purchase my first and second pair of CL's on sale at second cut!! I purchased them early January and received them not long after.
> Drapesse in Grenadine and the Lady Dafs in Purple suede, I'm definitely hooked!
> 
> The SA was Liz from Saks in Columbus Ohio she was amazing


 
Lovely colours, I especially love the purple Lady Dafs.


----------



## Shopaholic0705

so in love with these! &#128525; 
So Kate beige python embossed


----------



## katelovesshoes

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking good!



Thank you!



wobertow said:


> Here it is&#9786;&#65039; i feel that it fits just right in the toe box. I worry though that i might have to put some heel grips to prevent heel slippage.
> I have a huguetta pump and the heels are higher but feels more comfortable. Is that weird? I guess the geo pump is just more pointy that's why.
> This and the huguetta are my first loubis and i haven't worn them outside my bedroom yet lol! I hope i'll be able to stand the pain when i actually take them out&#128513; I'll read the CL survival tips thread soon!
> 
> ATTACH]2493213[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 2493220



These look cute, hope you get to wear them out soon!


----------



## smacedo

I was able to pick up these two pairs at 80% off!  I personally believe shopping the shoe sales is the best time it pick up the fun, non-classic style shoes. It's also a great time to try a style that you have bought yet. I've always been indifferent to the Daffodile style because of their shape and height. After snagging a pair of Daff Booties, I've completely changed my mind about them...I L O V E them! I also think they're super easy to walk in.

Daff Booties 160 Calf and Miss Poppins VV/Pony Leopard 140


----------



## Christchrist

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494325
> View attachment 2494328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in love with these! &#128525;
> So Kate beige python embossed




Pretty


----------



## Christchrist

smacedo said:


> I was able to pick up these two pairs at 80% off!  I personally believe shopping the shoe sales is the best time it pick up the fun, non-classic style shoes. It's also a great time to try a style that you have bought yet. I've always been indifferent to the Daffodile style because of their shape and height. After snagging a pair of Daff Booties, I've completely changed my mind about them...I L O V E them! I also think they're super easy to walk in.
> 
> Daff Booties 160 Calf and Miss Poppins VV/Pony Leopard 140
> 
> View attachment 2494408
> 
> View attachment 2494409




What an amazing deal


----------



## gquinn

WOW! Congrats on those beauties! May I ask where you found them for 80% off??



smacedo said:


> I was able to pick up these two pairs at 80% off!  I personally believe shopping the shoe sales is the best time it pick up the fun, non-classic style shoes. It's also a great time to try a style that you have bought yet. I've always been indifferent to the Daffodile style because of their shape and height. After snagging a pair of Daff Booties, I've completely changed my mind about them...I L O V E them! I also think they're super easy to walk in.
> 
> Daff Booties 160 Calf and Miss Poppins VV/Pony Leopard 140
> 
> View attachment 2494408
> 
> View attachment 2494409


----------



## smacedo

My husband works for a luxury hotel and twice a year they do an employee only sale. All of the high end stores try and sell old merchandise so they can make room for new merchandise. Some times I get lucky and sometimes I don't. It's even trickier because only he can attend the private sale. He does his best at guessing if the shoes will fit since Louboutin sizing is kind of wacky.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wobertow said:


> Thank you!!! &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; they are 85mm.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## NeonLights

smacedo said:


> I was able to pick up these two pairs at 80% off!  I personally believe shopping the shoe sales is the best time it pick up the fun, non-classic style shoes. It's also a great time to try a style that you have bought yet. I've always been indifferent to the Daffodile style because of their shape and height. After snagging a pair of Daff Booties, I've completely changed my mind about them...I L O V E them! I also think they're super easy to walk in.
> 
> Daff Booties 160 Calf and Miss Poppins VV/Pony Leopard 140
> 
> View attachment 2494408
> 
> View attachment 2494409



Great deals! Love miss poppins


----------



## bougainvillier

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494325
> View attachment 2494328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in love with these! &#128525;
> So Kate beige python embossed




Congrats! Is it a print on normal leather or other material? It seems having a matte finish?

You wear it so well!


----------



## itsmeL007

smacedo said:


> I was able to pick up these two pairs at 80% off!  I personally believe shopping the shoe sales is the best time it pick up the fun, non-classic style shoes. It's also a great time to try a style that you have bought yet. I've always been indifferent to the Daffodile style because of their shape and height. After snagging a pair of Daff Booties, I've completely changed my mind about them...I L O V E them! I also think they're super easy to walk in.
> 
> Daff Booties 160 Calf and Miss Poppins VV/Pony Leopard 140
> 
> View attachment 2494408
> 
> View attachment 2494409



Beautiful shoes and a EXCELLENT EXCELLENT DEAL!


----------



## itsmeL007

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494325
> View attachment 2494328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in love with these! &#128525;
> So Kate beige python embossed



Super cute! They look Great on you!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

My winter sale finds!


----------



## smacedo

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2495146
> View attachment 2495147
> 
> 
> My winter sale finds!




Super cute!


----------



## gquinn

Great hubby and lucky girl! 


smacedo said:


> My husband works for a luxury hotel and twice a year they do an employee only sale. All of the high end stores try and sell old merchandise so they can make room for new merchandise. Some times I get lucky and sometimes I don't. It's even trickier because only he can attend the private sale. He does his best at guessing if the shoes will fit since Louboutin sizing is kind of wacky.


----------



## Checkmeout

Super excited to wear these Sunday!!!


----------



## smacedo

gquinn said:


> Great hubby and lucky girl!




Thank you!


----------



## smacedo

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2495510
> 
> 
> Super excited to wear these Sunday!!!




Love Love Love


----------



## anniethecat

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! Is it a print on normal leather or other material? It seems having a matte finish?
> 
> You wear it so well!




I think these are embossed cork.


----------



## Christchrist

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2495510
> 
> 
> Super excited to wear these Sunday!!!




Pretty. You'll love them


----------



## Shopaholic0705

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! Is it a print on normal leather or other material? It seems having a matte finish?
> 
> You wear it so well!




Thank you! I believe they are cork... So they aren't actually python. They call them python embossed I guess for that reason. So they are definitely not really shiny... But they have some silver on them which looks great. Best part is they cost same as regular Kates!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2495146
> View attachment 2495147
> 
> 
> My winter sale finds!


Beautiful selections!


----------



## tomany




----------



## PlainnJaine

My new to me Bianca 140mm in coral! These pre-loved babies are ready to be worn come spring! Although they're a little loose, I'm loving them


----------



## tomany

tomany said:


>



nobody love my shoes


----------



## wobertow

tomany said:


> nobody love my shoes




I love it!!! They're gorgeous! What are they called? How high are the heels?


----------



## evanescent

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2498390
> 
> View attachment 2498391
> 
> 
> My new to me Bianca 140mm in coral! These pre-loved babies are ready to be worn come spring! Although they're a little loose, I'm loving them



They look beautiful on you!!!! I have these too and they are one of my faves  I'm sure you'll get lots of wear out of them!


----------



## Ralli

My new So Kates in bronze. Only $189 from Nordie Rack! 
Before you PM me, no there were no more Louboutins there. This was the only pair in any given radius. Sorry!


----------



## itsmeL007

Ralli said:


> My new So Kates in bronze. Only $189 from Nordie Rack!
> Before you PM me, no there were no more Louboutins there. This was the only pair in any given radius. Sorry!



Love them!


----------



## DeMiau

Ralli said:


> My new So Kates in bronze. Only $189 from Nordie Rack!
> Before you PM me, no there were no more Louboutins there. This was the only pair in any given radius. Sorry!


What a snap .......CONGRATZ !


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tomany said:


>



I have never seen those heels before. What are they called?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2498390
> 
> View attachment 2498391
> 
> 
> My new to me Bianca 140mm in coral! These pre-loved babies are ready to be worn come spring! Although they're a little loose, I'm loving them



THe color is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## daintyfeet

katelovesshoes said:


> Thankyou! My little girl loves them, being pink of course! I was in Vegas just before Christmas and had to do a little detour to the Palazzo, Forum next time ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you foxie_dixie  The two Neofilo I have are 38's - they are not supertight and I could possibly have gone for a 37.5 but figured with the platform they won't change that drastically and allow a little toe movement! I have fifi's and filo's too and have them all in a 38 and all are comfy for me. In the So Kate's  I took my first patent in a 37.5 which is the same as for my Pigalle 120 but it is really tight so praying it gives a little! In the suede and kid leather I also have a 37.5 and being softer they feel a good snug fit. I did wear the gold ones last weekend and after about 7 hours in them I was glad to take them off! So for the cyclamen patent I got a 38 and they feel better and my toes are not so squished! Hope this helps! For me there is not a huge difference between the 37.5 and 38 but I have narrow feet, was always a pain with school shoes but finally paying off!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Christchrist!  Love your shoe collection!
> 
> 
> 
> shoeaddictklw said:
> 
> 
> 
> AHHMAZING new additions!!! So glad I could be of help. I was (slightly) freaking out because I hadn't received any UPS notifications about a delivery for my Cyclamen's, especially because I had ordered them before the Aquamarine SKs and received the Aquamarine last week, but I just found out my SA was out if the boutique and they're on their way to me!! Still a little worried that they're going to be super close to Pivoine and Grenadine, but I couldn't resist the SK!
> 
> Thank you so much  Very glad yours are on their way now! Couldn't believe how quickly mine arrived - Spain to the UK  - sent friday arrived monday for 30Euros which is less than the postage from a London boutique to me! You can never have too many pink pairs, especially such a gorgeous shade  and the SK's have the different shape too. I've seen the aquamarine in person it's such a pretty shade for spring/summer and perfect colour contrast with the red sole. If they'd had my size I probably would have caved on those too! Resisting urge to search for them now! Congratulations and enjoy them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I do love them all - part of me wishes they were piggies but I do love the heel on the So Kate's (and the name too of course!!)
> I wore the gold ones last weekend with a black dress. I'd bought them originally to strass but I'm going to wear them a little more first and strass them if they get too scratched as I love them as they are
> I got a message for a couple more pics of the gold ones so here they are, thanks again for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2490355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490356
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh these So Kates are SOOO divine!!! Love them!!
Click to expand...


----------



## daintyfeet

Sorry for the general shoutout ladies!! Congrats to everyone's awesome purchases!! Here are my 2 new purchases more than 2 weeks ago. Had posted them at my instagram but forgot to post here. Lol! The first is Pigalle 100mm in Neptune patent from SS14 collection.


----------



## daintyfeet

The second pair is also Pigalle 100mm in Primevere patent. Also from SS14 collection. I'm so in love with this happy bright lemon yellow colour! Immediately puts a smile on my face when I slip them on. Both the Pigalles are super comfy too!! Shoes make me so happy lol ;P


----------



## rachellemel

daintyfeet said:


> The second pair is also Pigalle 100mm in Primevere patent. Also from SS14 collection. I'm so in love with this happy bright lemon yellow colour! Immediately puts a smile on my face when I slip them on. Both the Pigalles are super comfy too!! Shoes make me so happy lol ;P




Love the color too!  The M&M's are such a cute touch!


----------



## bougainvillier

daintyfeet said:


> Sorry for the general shoutout ladies!! Congrats to everyone's awesome purchases!! Here are my 2 new purchases more than 2 weeks ago. Had posted them at my instagram but forgot to post here. Lol! The first is Pigalle 100mm in Neptune patent from SS14 collection.




Congrats! Loving this color


----------



## FreshLilies

sarakayy said:


> Thanks to TPF and Instagram i've been finally able to purchase my first and second pair of CL's on sale at second cut!! I purchased them early January and received them not long after.
> Drapesse in Grenadine and the Lady Dafs in Purple suede, I'm definitely hooked!
> 
> The SA was Liz from Saks in Columbus Ohio she was amazing



We are shoe twins!!


----------



## caryha

Ralli said:


> My new So Kates in bronze. Only $189 from Nordie Rack!
> Before you PM me, no there were no more Louboutins there. This was the only pair in any given radius. Sorry!


So jealous! I'd love some gold or bronze Loubie pumps; what an amazing find! Enjoy them!!!


----------



## caryha

MaryJoe84 said:


> Pigalle 100 patent in Neptune


LOVE that color! Congrats!


----------



## tomany

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I have never seen those heels before. What are they called?



got them on ebay
they could be fake


----------



## bougainvillier

Ralli said:


> My new So Kates in bronze. Only $189 from Nordie Rack!
> 
> Before you PM me, no there were no more Louboutins there. This was the only pair in any given radius. Sorry!




Wow that's a steal


----------



## nillacobain

tomany said:


>





tomany said:


> got them on ebay
> they could be fake



Style is Fox Trot - they look good so far but you can post pics in the authenticating thread.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

daintyfeet said:


> The second pair is also Pigalle 100mm in Primevere patent. Also from SS14 collection. I'm so in love with this happy bright lemon yellow colour! Immediately puts a smile on my face when I slip them on. Both the Pigalles are super comfy too!! Shoes make me so happy lol ;P



Very cute!


----------



## llogie

My pair of pink Yolandas.  I plan on wearing these for Valentines day!


----------



## Ralli

Thanks everyone! $189 for Loubs is quite the deal indeed


----------



## Christchrist

daintyfeet said:


> The second pair is also Pigalle 100mm in Primevere patent. Also from SS14 collection. I'm so in love with this happy bright lemon yellow colour! Immediately puts a smile on my face when I slip them on. Both the Pigalles are super comfy too!! Shoes make me so happy lol ;P




This pic is adorable.  Love that color


----------



## samina

llogie said:


> My pair of pink Yolandas.  I plan on wearing these for Valentines day!



Soo pretty love these I was looking at pink ones to on eBay a few days ago !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

llogie said:


> My pair of pink Yolandas.  I plan on wearing these for Valentines day!


Pretty color!!!  YUM!!!


----------



## strawbweee

My second pair of nude pigalle 120 size 35.5 purchased from the lovely HelenOfTroy45! Thanks again!!


----------



## strawbweee

Posting my other purchase this week! Both pigalle 120s


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

strawbweee said:


> Posting my other purchase this week! Both pigalle 120s
> View attachment 2503316
> View attachment 2503318



Cute!


----------



## wobertow

Breaking in my Huguetta pumps- by walking around the house with my little doggie&#128513;


----------



## redbottomsx0

New babies !! So comfy also!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## briska1989

strawbweee said:


> Posting my other purchase this week! Both pigalle 120s
> View attachment 2503316
> View attachment 2503318


Beautiful...  :O


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

strawbweee said:


> My second pair of nude pigalle 120 size 35.5 purchased from the lovely HelenOfTroy45! Thanks again!!
> View attachment 2503310
> View attachment 2503311


They look GREAT on you!!!  I am so happy my baby went to you!!!  I hope you will love her and take good care of her


----------



## Annie81

Just purchased my first ever pair of CLs have been wanting some for ages but as I was pregnant didn't want to buy any as I new my feet were swollen but had bub 4 months ago now so today I bought simple pump 100 in black patent and I'm in love ! I actually wanted something in a shorter heel as I'm not really a high shoe person but when I tried these on I was in love oh and gosh I love the smell of them is that weird haha


----------



## redbottomsx0

Beautiful shoes ! You will be addicted now!!!


----------



## Annie81

redbottomsx0 said:


> Beautiful shoes ! You will be addicted now!!![/QUOTE I know  I was already thinking which to get next]


----------



## Christchrist

Annie81 said:


> Just purchased my first ever pair of CLs have been wanting some for ages but as I was pregnant didn't want to buy any as I new my feet were swollen but had bub 4 months ago now so today I bought simple pump 100 in black patent and I'm in love ! I actually wanted something in a shorter heel as I'm not really a high shoe person but when I tried these on I was in love oh and gosh I love the smell of them is that weird haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2503681
> View attachment 2503682




Congrats on the bub. Yes the smell is wonderful


----------



## Kenyanqn

My newest addition. The Azimut Bootie. I am in love  can't wait for all this snow to stop so I can wear them out


----------



## redbottomsx0

To die for!!!!!


----------



## mojo92

Kenyanqn said:


> My newest addition. The Azimut Bootie. I am in love  can't wait for all this snow to stop so I can wear them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504181




Those Azimuts are TDF!! So gorge! Please post mod pics, they are stunning!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Searched high and low; missed out on the last pair in NM, but then they showed up on evilBay! &#128513;



Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick!! They showed up yesterday -- just in time for Valentine's Day! &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## anthonyleolin

any new news


----------



## twosmallwonders

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494325
> View attachment 2494328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in love with these! &#128525;
> So Kate beige python embossed




Omg I love these! I was thinking patent nude but I think I want these! How are you liking them how do they run? So lovely!!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

found online - never worn - Big Kiss - new to me


----------



## DeMiau

Latest acquisition, Toboggan neptune patent 85 mm.
Very hard to catch this beautiful colour and very tricky in sizing. Had to go half size up from TTS. Ordered them in 39 cause we have other lower heels in 39 that fit well (closed and open toe) but this one didn`t. 39.5 fits good.
I remember he had that style earlier but not with these beautiful curves/lines, but I don`t know the name of it.
Very elegant shoe !!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

DeMiau said:


> Latest acquisition, Toboggan neptune patent 85 mm.
> Very hard to catch this beautiful colour and very tricky in sizing. Had to go half size up from TTS. Ordered them in 39 cause we have other lower heels in 39 that fit well (closed and open toe) but this one didn`t. 39.5 fits good.
> I remember he had that style earlier but not with these beautiful curves/lines, but I don`t know the name of it.
> Very elegant shoe !!!


Absolutely gorgeous!  Love the color!  Congrats!!!


----------



## IramImtiaz

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Searched high and low; missed out on the last pair in NM, but then they showed up on evilBay! &#128513;
> View attachment 2504547
> 
> 
> Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick!! They showed up yesterday -- just in time for Valentine's Day! &#128525;&#128536;



Very nice! I'm so jealous of you right now


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

IramImtiaz said:


> Very nice! I'm so jealous of you right now




Thanks so much!! I love he vivid color!! &#128525;


----------



## ellegreene

redbottomsx0 said:


> View attachment 2503484
> 
> 
> New babies !! So comfy also!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


LOVING the look of these sandals on the foot!


----------



## bougainvillier

DeMiau said:


> Latest acquisition, Toboggan neptune patent 85 mm.
> Very hard to catch this beautiful colour and very tricky in sizing. Had to go half size up from TTS. Ordered them in 39 cause we have other lower heels in 39 that fit well (closed and open toe) but this one didn`t. 39.5 fits good.
> I remember he had that style earlier but not with these beautiful curves/lines, but I don`t know the name of it.
> Very elegant shoe !!!



Oh this is so pretty! Sexy for sure on! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> My newest addition. The Azimut Bootie. I am in love  can't wait for all this snow to stop so I can wear them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504181




Congrats. Enjoy when it heats up a bit


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Searched high and low; missed out on the last pair in NM, but then they showed up on evilBay! &#128513;
> View attachment 2504547
> 
> 
> Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick!! They showed up yesterday -- just in time for Valentine's Day! &#128525;&#128536;




Congrats. They look lovely on you


----------



## Christchrist

DeMiau said:


> Latest acquisition, Toboggan neptune patent 85 mm.
> 
> Very hard to catch this beautiful colour and very tricky in sizing. Had to go half size up from TTS. Ordered them in 39 cause we have other lower heels in 39 that fit well (closed and open toe) but this one didn`t. 39.5 fits good.
> 
> I remember he had that style earlier but not with these beautiful curves/lines, but I don`t know the name of it.
> 
> Very elegant shoe !!!




That color is amazing


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:


> found online - never worn - Big Kiss - new to me




Great find. They are gonna get a lot of wear


----------



## ifinena

DeMiau said:


> Latest acquisition, Toboggan neptune patent 85 mm.
> Very hard to catch this beautiful colour and very tricky in sizing. Had to go half size up from TTS. Ordered them in 39 cause we have other lower heels in 39 that fit well (closed and open toe) but this one didn`t. 39.5 fits good.
> I remember he had that style earlier but not with these beautiful curves/lines, but I don`t know the name of it.
> Very elegant shoe !!!




Aha! So you have them in your hands finally!! Congrats! They do look nice and I bet that heel height is walkable! So all went well in the end! I'm thinking that this colour could be good with bluejeans too, so more wearing time  Congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

My new to me metal nodo.. Wore it last night for valentine's and birthday dinner. In LOVE!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2505327
> 
> 
> My new to me metal nodo.. Wore it last night for valentine's and birthday dinner. In LOVE!


OOOooooo Gorgeous
Congrats indi3r4!!!


----------



## Meeka41

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Searched high and low; missed out on the last pair in NM, but then they showed up on evilBay! &#128513;
> View attachment 2504547
> 
> 
> Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick!! They showed up yesterday -- just in time for Valentine's Day! &#128525;&#128536;




Those are just beautiful !!!


----------



## itsmeL007

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Searched high and low; missed out on the last pair in NM, but then they showed up on evilBay! &#128513;
> View attachment 2504547
> 
> 
> Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick!! They showed up yesterday -- just in time for Valentine's Day! &#128525;&#128536;




So very cute!! Please post a modeling pic when you wear them!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Christchrist said:


> Congrats. They look lovely on you





Meeka41 said:


> Those are just beautiful !!!





itsmeL007 said:


> So very cute!! Please post a modeling pic when you wear them!!



Thanks so much ladies!!


ItsmeL007 I posted a pic in the Who What Wear thread.


----------



## IHScandy

Just purchasing this one in online store


----------



## redbottomsx0

Iv been searching for these forever!
Got them online browns fashion in the uk! Now on the search for black
Xoxo


----------



## mojo92

redbottomsx0 said:


> View attachment 2505530
> 
> 
> Iv been searching for these forever!
> Got them online browns fashion in the uk! Now on the search for black
> Xoxo




Love those!! I had no idea that they carried them-do you know if they are/were on sale? Beautiful addition!


----------



## redbottomsx0

Yes I got them for $1250.00, I think the original price was 2000.00 or more


----------



## LolasCloset

tomany said:


> nobody love my shoes



I love them! How is the sizing on them?


----------



## All Smiles

Until I can get my hands on the Pigalle 120s. These platu 140s will defonatwly keep my yearning at bay lol


----------



## Christchrist

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2505327
> 
> 
> My new to me metal nodo.. Wore it last night for valentine's and birthday dinner. In LOVE!




They are beautiful
 I'm in search of the pigalle version


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

All Smiles said:


> Until I can get my hands on the Pigalle 120s. These platu 140s will defonatwly keep my yearning at bay lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505598



Super cute!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Spaceflocke said:


> found online - never worn - Big Kiss - new to me




I NEED these!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2505327
> 
> 
> My new to me metal nodo.. Wore it last night for valentine's and birthday dinner. In LOVE!



Those are super sexy!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Oh Lillian, you're such a beauty..


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> Oh Lillian, you're such a beauty..
> View attachment 2505986
> View attachment 2505989
> View attachment 2505990




Love me some white shoes


----------



## indi3r4

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OOOooooo Gorgeous
> Congrats indi3r4!!!



Thank you! 



Christchrist said:


> They are beautiful
> I'm in search of the pigalle version



Thanks! I like the pigalle version too but came across this one and it's hard to resist! 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super sexy!!!



Thank you! They're comfy too..


----------



## rhondaroni0

Ivory Lillians! [
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2507275[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DeMiau said:


> Latest acquisition, Toboggan neptune patent 85 mm.
> Very hard to catch this beautiful colour and very tricky in sizing. Had to go half size up from TTS. Ordered them in 39 cause we have other lower heels in 39 that fit well (closed and open toe) but this one didn`t. 39.5 fits good.
> I remember he had that style earlier but not with these beautiful curves/lines, but I don`t know the name of it.
> Very elegant shoe !!!



beautiful


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rhondaroni0 said:


> Oh Lillian, you're such a beauty..
> View attachment 2505986
> View attachment 2505989
> View attachment 2505990



THose are very cute! I've never seen them in white before. Is it tts?


----------



## Annie81

I got my first pair of CL shoes a few days ago.I havnt been out to wear them yet but walked around the house in them tonight to try wear them in a bit and get used to walking in them, I don't usually wear heels I've always been a flat shoe person but lately I guess as I'm in my 30s now heels have started to interest me more, loving my black patent simple pumps 100mm and they are surprisingly comfortable. I really would like a nude patent pair next but not sure which style ? Any suggestions


----------



## Kenyanqn

Annie81 said:


> I got my first pair of CL shoes a few days ago.I havnt been out to wear them yet but walked around the house in them tonight to try wear them in a bit and get used to walking in them, I don't usually wear heels I've always been a flat shoe person but lately I guess as I'm in my 30s now heels have started to interest me more, loving my black patent simple pumps 100mm and they are surprisingly comfortable. I really would like a nude patent pair next but not sure which style ? Any suggestions




I love the pigalle 100 or the décolleté 554. I think they would be good choices if you like the pointy toes look.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are very cute! I've never seen them in white before. Is it tts?




The rolando runs small. I am a true us8 and I wear 38,5 in rolandos/Lillian/Dillian 

I have the black and I love them!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> Congrats. Enjoy when it heats up a bit




Thank you CC!


----------



## Kenyanqn

mojo92 said:


> Those Azimuts are TDF!! So gorge! Please post mod pics, they are stunning!




I posted some on my collection thread! And thanks


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

My new cataclou.
Cant wait for summer to come.
Also love the version in peach too, but just not sure about the heel height. Wat you ladies think ?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> My new cataclou.
> Cant wait for summer to come.
> Also love the version in peach too, but just not sure about the heel height. Wat you ladies think ?



The gold is super hot color. Cute on you.


----------



## YukinaHime

My latest is a pair of customized strassed very prive slingback, sadly I am new to the blog and can't post pics from my phone yet (links only atm). The pair I got before that one is this but a different size: 






Looking into getting a pair of pigalle finally, am debating between color and heel height. (85 or 100mm)

Can I get some recommendations on what color of pigalle I should get? I want something classic and can last for a long time, so probably nude, black, or navy/turquoise.


----------



## s2kgurl

lovieluvslux said:


> Awesome shoes.  Can you post with outfit.  I dream of one day owning a pair,  but I can't handle anything over 4" wwwaaaahhhhh!



Here's a mod shot of my Resillissima booties lovieluvslux 









^ and yes I'm doing selfies in the workplace bathroom lol. I wanted to snap a few more, but someone walked in & I didn't want to look like the weirdo taking pics in the bathroom 

Sorry it took me so long to post a mod shot! I've only worn them out 2 times since I recently got them back from the cobbler after having the non slip soles put on them. I totally forgot to take a mod shot of my outfit when I wore them on Valentines Day. I wore these booties with a short black & white dress. I love how these booties can be worn dressed up or down. As you can see, I'm sporting some casual gear- leggings, loose top & leather jacket & the boots still look okay with this look  

Thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## hhl4vr

s2kgurl said:


> Here's a mod shot of my Resillissima booties lovieluvslux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ and yes I'm doing selfies in the workplace bathroom lol. I wanted to snap a few more, but someone walked in & I didn't want to look like the weirdo taking pics in the bathroom
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to post a mod shot! I've only worn them out 2 times since I recently got them back from the cobbler after having the non slip soles put on them. I totally forgot to take a mod shot of my outfit when I wore them on Valentines Day. I wore these booties with a short black & white dress. I love how these booties can be worn dressed up or down. As you can see, I'm sporting some casual gear- leggings, loose top & leather jacket & the boots still look okay with this look
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!


 
You look great-Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caitvee

New Corneille 100mm nude patent pumps! So comfortable and my feet are wide!!


----------



## bougainvillier

caitvee said:


> New Corneille 100mm nude patent pumps! So comfortable and my feet are wide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2509378
> View attachment 2509379
> View attachment 2509380



Such a classy pair!


----------



## machiavelie

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-rW5aFDdOBT8/UuQ-7SDMa-I/AAAAAAAAE_U/KftwN_Bgc9E/w361-h642-no/0125141747.jpg


----------



## lovieluvslux

Those booties are HOT and loving the hair and outfit too.  I have to ask? What is the comfort level.  Does the inner platform make them bearable to wear for a night on the town?  

Yes, I can see these with a short dress for sure. 

Thanks for sharing!





s2kgurl said:


> Here's a mod shot of my Resillissima booties lovieluvslux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ and yes I'm doing selfies in the workplace bathroom lol. I wanted to snap a few more, but someone walked in & I didn't want to look like the weirdo taking pics in the bathroom
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to post a mod shot! I've only worn them out 2 times since I recently got them back from the cobbler after having the non slip soles put on them. I totally forgot to take a mod shot of my outfit when I wore them on Valentines Day. I wore these booties with a short black & white dress. I love how these booties can be worn dressed up or down. As you can see, I'm sporting some casual gear- leggings, loose top & leather jacket & the boots still look okay with this look
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

s2kgurl said:


> Here's a mod shot of my Resillissima booties lovieluvslux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ and yes I'm doing selfies in the workplace bathroom lol. I wanted to snap a few more, but someone walked in & I didn't want to look like the weirdo taking pics in the bathroom
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to post a mod shot! I've only worn them out 2 times since I recently got them back from the cobbler after having the non slip soles put on them. I totally forgot to take a mod shot of my outfit when I wore them on Valentines Day. I wore these booties with a short black & white dress. I love how these booties can be worn dressed up or down. As you can see, I'm sporting some casual gear- leggings, loose top & leather jacket & the boots still look okay with this look
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!


Love the boots! Those are cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

caitvee said:


> New Corneille 100mm nude patent pumps! So comfortable and my feet are wide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2509378
> View attachment 2509379
> View attachment 2509380



I love the nude heels!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

caitvee said:


> New Corneille 100mm nude patent pumps! So comfortable and my feet are wide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2509378
> View attachment 2509379
> View attachment 2509380


I LOVE LOVE LOVE Corneilles!!!  I have a few pairs myself too.  Since my feet err slightly on the wider side, these are great aren't they?  The cut of the toebox is TDF!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are very cute! I've never seen them in white before. Is it tts?


I am a US8 and wear 38 in CL prives. I usually wear 38.5 in CL flats, booties and Rolandos (Lillian's). So I guess you'd need a half size up. I seem to wear 38s in peep toes and 38.5 in closed-toes.


----------



## rhondaroni0

May I present Rolando in snakeskin. I have been waiting months to find a pair of shoes to go with this Chanel. Here they are. Ta da!!!

Not a perfect match in heaven but with the color of that Chanel, I'll take it!!


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> May I present Rolando in snakeskin. I have been waiting months to find a pair of shoes to go with this Chanel. Here they are. Ta da!!!
> 
> Not a perfect match in heaven but with the color of that Chanel, I'll take it!!




Very nice.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Christchrist said:


> Very nice.


Thanks! I can't wait to get the vibram put on and rock them somewhere. I don't know, where would you wear snakeskin heels? Maybe I should have thought about that. ha.

I kind of feel like you have to pair these only with a LBD. The shoes are the show.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

rhondaroni0 said:


> May I present Rolando in snakeskin. I have been waiting months to find a pair of shoes to go with this Chanel. Here they are. Ta da!!!
> 
> Not a perfect match in heaven but with the color of that Chanel, I'll take it!!


I so want these!  Congrats!  Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to get the vibram put on and rock them somewhere. I don't know, where would you wear snakeskin heels? Maybe I should have thought about that. ha.
> 
> I kind of feel like you have to pair these only with a LBD. The shoes are the show.




I would wear them wherever. I don't treat snake as a special occasion thing. Only Strass


----------



## rhondaroni0

So strange my photo won't show up via mobile ap.


----------



## bougainvillier

rhondaroni0 said:


> May I present Rolando in snakeskin. I have been waiting months to find a pair of shoes to go with this Chanel. Here they are. Ta da!!!
> 
> Not a perfect match in heaven but with the color of that Chanel, I'll take it!!




I love rolandos. Congrats. They are gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> I would wear them wherever. I don't treat snake as a special occasion thing. Only Strass




Agreed. These go with everything. Work outfit with black or white or gray or navy!!! Rock them girl


----------



## rhondaroni0

Christchrist said:


> I would wear them wherever. I don't treat snake as a special occasion thing. Only Strass




Snakes usually hold up well but I have a hard time keeping eel in good shape. It kind of peels over time. I don't have any strass. 

I just started collecting in June 2013. I bought all my staples (except for nude that I couldn't find so settled for Choo). I am venturing into non-staples now. My dream shoes were Notoinimoi but I have Inverness and I can't walk in them. Some nitoinimois came up in my size and I sadly watched someone else win them. Boo. 

I also stay at home full time with my 3 kids so I don't have too many chances to where anything more than pajamas and yoga pants. My husband calls them my uniform :/


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> Snakes usually hold up well but I have a hard time keeping eel in good shape. It kind of peels over time. I don't have any strass.
> 
> I just started collecting in June 2013. I bought all my staples (except for nude that I couldn't find so settled for Choo). I am venturing into non-staples now. My dream shoes were Notoinimoi but I have Inverness and I can't walk in them. Some nitoinimois came up in my size and I sadly watched someone else win them. Boo.
> 
> I also stay at home full time with my 3 kids so I don't have too many chances to where anything more than pajamas and yoga pants. My husband calls them my uniform :/




Eel peels? What! No!!!!! I hope not.  I have custom eels


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Eel peels? What! No!!!!! I hope not.  I have custom eels


I have had eel P100s for years and have had no problems so far


----------



## Louboulove

My Brand New Babies

Iriza d'Orsay 100mm. Kid Leather.


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> My Brand New Babies
> 
> 
> 
> Iriza d'Orsay 100mm. Kid Leather.




Pretty. I'm such a sucker for kid


----------



## wannaprada

Louboulove said:


> My Brand New Babies
> 
> 
> 
> Iriza d'Orsay 100mm. Kid Leather.




Very pretty! I love this style! It's a sexy yet comfortable shoe. Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2512187
> 
> 
> So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.




Breath taking collection stunning colours


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2512187
> 
> 
> So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.




That shade is gorgeous! I wasn't sure if i was going to like it based on how it looked on the website, so I chose to go with the Aquamarine watersnake instead. Thanks for sharing! Enjoy!


----------



## hhl4vr

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2512187
> 
> 
> So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.


 

What a lovely collection-that is a very nice addition.


----------



## Christchrist

gigilovesshoes said:


> That shade is gorgeous! I wasn't sure if i was going to like it based on how it looked on the website, so I chose to go with the Aquamarine watersnake instead. Thanks for sharing! Enjoy!




I got both. I'll get the aqua next week with the bouquet


----------



## rhondaroni0

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have had eel P100s for years and have had no problems so far




I assume it's because they're flats and my feet are wide. I'll post a photo when I get home.


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> I assume it's because they're flats and my feet are wide. I'll post a photo when I get home.




We'll we are notoriously harder on flats IMO


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2512187
> 
> 
> So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.



Gorgeous CC! You have a crazy pink collection. Love all of them and that pale pink eel  are they special order?


----------



## rhondaroni0

I mean, obviously they've been worn to death but yeah, they're peeling.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Here they are from the top.


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous CC! You have a crazy pink collection. Love all of them and that pale pink eel  are they special order?




Yes those are my rosa eel. I love them.


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> View attachment 2512341
> View attachment 2512342
> View attachment 2512343
> 
> 
> I mean, obviously they've been worn to death but yeah, they're peeling.




I don't wear mine much. I think I'll be ok with the peeling. I hope


----------



## rhondaroni0

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2512187
> 
> 
> So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.




How many pairs of CLs would you say you have?? Curious. I love your pinks!!!


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> How many pairs of CLs would you say you have?? Curious. I love your pinks!!!




Too many. I stopped counting


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2512187
> 
> 
> So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.


wow lovely collection, almost every shade you could think of!
Love the new So Kates.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Christchrist said:


> Too many. I stopped counting




I would be happy to take some off your hands if you're getting crowded over there


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> I would be happy to take some off your hands if you're getting crowded over there




Ha stand in line


----------



## GlistenSoul

I haven't receive my shoes yet, but I got confirmation of shipping today. It's a brand new pair of Lady Peep spikes in gold and python at 60% off! When I showed a friend, she asked me to search one for her in her size and I found one on Yoogi's. She showed her other friend and that friend said spikes are out of style.

Do you think spikes are out of style? Hopefully I am not drifting off subject, so my POW is: I don't care much for "style". While people are trying to keep up with the Jones, I can only buy what I can afford that suits my style. If you have the money, buy it. If you look good wearing it, flaunt it. It was annoying to hear her say that...but I'm so happy that I didn't even bother to retaliate!


----------



## rhondaroni0

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/christi...n-lady-peep-spikes-150-pumps-size-6-5-37.html

These?

I don't know... I'm still looking for very prive spikes. They still sell rockstuds in the store. Poo@her. 

And honestly, you should wear what you like. If you want golden spiked lady peeps, then you go for it.


----------



## bougainvillier

GlistenSoul said:


> I haven't receive my shoes yet, but I got confirmation of shipping today. It's a brand new pair of Lady Peep spikes in gold and python at 60% off! When I showed a friend, she asked me to search one for her in her size and I found one on Yoogi's. She showed her other friend and that friend said spikes are out of style.
> 
> Do you think spikes are out of style? Hopefully I am not drifting off subject, so my POW is: I don't care much for "style". While people are trying to keep up with the Jones, I can only buy what I can afford that suits my style. If you have the money, buy it. If you look good wearing it, flaunt it. It was annoying to hear her say that...but I'm so happy that I didn't even bother to retaliate!



That's great mentality and I never cared much about keeping up with style either. Wear your own style! To be honest, I have dreaded long about spiked shoes and I have finally pulled the trigger last season, on the black/silver spiked Fifi. I love it. I had no idea it'd be that great. Congrats on the spiked LPs, and show us when they get here


----------



## rhondaroni0

Am i being a picky crazy person, or are these heel tips not acceptable?  My hypers (original tips) on the left and my prives on the right with new heel tips from  cobbler


----------



## smacedo

You are not being picky, while I LOVE Louboutin, I do notice that the heel taps aren't the greatest of quality. It only takes a couple of wears and I notice the heel taps on all my new Loubi's start to get a little flat...like a few more wears and then they'll need to be replaced.

When I took a pair of my Loubi's to my cobbler for a little spiffing up, I brought the heel replacements (the extra pair you get with your shoes) to give to the cobbler. He looked at me, rolled his eyes and said, "keep them. Whoever makes the red soled shoes doesn't use good taps. I have some better ones that I use."

So, no. I don't think you're being picky &#128521;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2512187
> 
> 
> So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.


OMG!  OMG!  OMG!!!!!
Your collection is TDF!!!  Look at all those beauties.  I am literally salivating right now.  All those gorgeous pink YUM!!!!!!!  The framboisine watersnake SK looks perfect on you!  CONGRATS!!!
I can hardly wait to meet mine hahaha!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

GlistenSoul said:


> I haven't receive my shoes yet, but I got confirmation of shipping today. It's a brand new pair of Lady Peep spikes in gold and python at 60% off! When I showed a friend, she asked me to search one for her in her size and I found one on Yoogi's. She showed her other friend and that friend said spikes are out of style.
> 
> Do you think spikes are out of style? Hopefully I am not drifting off subject, so my POW is: I don't care much for "style". While people are trying to keep up with the Jones, I can only buy what I can afford that suits my style. If you have the money, buy it. If you look good wearing it, flaunt it. It was annoying to hear her say that...but I'm so happy that I didn't even bother to retaliate!


Who cares what others have to say.  If you love them, wear them with PRIDE!  STRUT AROUND IN THEM!!!  I have a couple pairs of spikes and I love them and I do not intend to let them go ever.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!

Yay!!! I got them today and I am in LOVE!!! 

This is my 13th pair of So Kates. Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day. Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!

My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much. I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!

I am so glad I got these babies. I AM IN LOVE!!!!!


----------



## starstarz

got 3 sneakers and 1 crystal body strass in one month, plan to get the multicolor satin fifi tmr


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates. Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day. Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much. I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies. I AM IN LOVE!!!!!


These look marvellous on you, Helen! You always look so stylish and graceful.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates. Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day. Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much. I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies. I AM IN LOVE!!!!!




Oh my.  They are gorgeous and perfect on you!! Congrats girl. Can't wait to get mine. Gosh you're a So Kate queen !


----------



## rhondaroni0

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates. Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day. Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much. I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies. I AM IN LOVE!!!!!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

smacedo said:


> You are not being picky, while I LOVE Louboutin, I do notice that the heel taps aren't the greatest of quality. It only takes a couple of wears and I notice the heel taps on all my new Loubi's start to get a little flat...like a few more wears and then they'll need to be replaced.
> 
> When I took a pair of my Loubi's to my cobbler for a little spiffing up, I brought the heel replacements (the extra pair you get with your shoes) to give to the cobbler. He looked at me, rolled his eyes and said, "keep them. Whoever makes the red soled shoes doesn't use good taps. I have some better ones that I use."
> 
> So, no. I don't think you're being picky &#128521;




My cobbler did the same thing !! Haha. But there have to be better fitting tips than the ones I was given. Que Sara Sara.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> These look marvellous on you, Helen! You always look so stylish and graceful.



Giving me too much compliments glaldrielle!  Blush blush  Thank you so much!!!



Christchrist said:


> Oh my.  They are gorgeous and perfect on you!! Congrats girl. Can't wait to get mine. Gosh you're a So Kate queen !



You will love them!  Can't wait to see you get yours too!!!  Shoe Twins YAY!!!



rhondaroni0 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you rhondaroni.  They are even better IRL!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

All packed for an over night in Napa. Now to fit my clothes in?


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> All packed for an over night in Napa. Now to fit my clothes in?
> View attachment 2513448




You don't use dustbags?


----------



## DeMiau

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates. Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day. Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much. I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies. I AM IN LOVE!!!!!



Congratulations ! Spring can come now !!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

rhondaroni0 said:


> All packed for an over night in Napa. Now to fit my clothes in?
> View attachment 2513448


Just wear your CLs and forget clothes!  S.E.X.Y.!!!!  Bahahahaha!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

DeMiau said:


> Congratulations ! Spring can come now !!


Yessss!!!  Surprisingly comfortable!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Christchrist said:


> You don't use dustbags?




With like YSLs or Choos but not CL. I have my snakes with me. I am terrified of those getting bumped.


----------



## mydogsmooch

DeMiau said:


> Latest acquisition, Toboggan neptune patent 85 mm.
> Very hard to catch this beautiful colour and very tricky in sizing. Had to go half size up from TTS. Ordered them in 39 cause we have other lower heels in 39 that fit well (closed and open toe) but this one didn`t. 39.5 fits good.
> I remember he had that style earlier but not with these beautiful curves/lines, but I don`t know the name of it.
> Very elegant shoe !!!


Please tell me where you ordered from??  Can't find 85mm anywhere online!


----------



## CarlottaC

These are my brand new CL's Snakilta black studded boots.

Enjoy heels


----------



## DeMiau

mydogsmooch said:


> Please tell me where you ordered from??  Can't find 85mm anywhere online!


Hi, these are available at Motocomb Boutique and Harrods in the UK in neptune, black and nude patent and I got these from the Boutique in Hollywood cause the needed size was sold out. I only asked for the patent neptune in the States, so there might be more US boutiques carrying them in other colours. I have a stock picture of a pair in red as well.


----------



## Crimson raiden

My beige Louboutins


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Crimson raiden said:


> My beige Louboutins



what's the style called honey?


----------



## itsmeL007

DeMiau said:


> Latest acquisition, Toboggan neptune patent 85 mm.
> Very hard to catch this beautiful colour and very tricky in sizing. Had to go half size up from TTS. Ordered them in 39 cause we have other lower heels in 39 that fit well (closed and open toe) but this one didn`t. 39.5 fits good.
> I remember he had that style earlier but not with these beautiful curves/lines, but I don`t know the name of it.
> Very elegant shoe !!!



LOVE THEM! Color and everything!!!


----------



## Crimson raiden

shoesshoeshoes said:


> what's the style called honey?


The style is called Tanger


----------



## ellegreene

Cataclou 140mm


----------



## Christchrist

ellegreene said:


> Cataclou 140mm
> 
> View attachment 2516439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516440




Pretty.  I would roll my ankle in these bad boys


----------



## rhondaroni0

ellegreene said:


> Cataclou 140mm
> 
> View attachment 2516439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516440


cute!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Crimson raiden said:


> The style is called Tanger



hum to be honest, im not sure if they're authentic


----------



## gigilovesshoes

shoesshoeshoes said:


> hum to be honest, im not sure if they're authentic



+1 :shame:


----------



## impulsive

ellegreene said:


> Cataclou 140mm
> 
> View attachment 2516439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516440


I love these and would buy these if the heel height was lower.  They are gorgeous!


----------



## lindsay811

this is my new Strass pigalle 120


----------



## lindsay811

One more &#128513;


----------



## lindsay811

this is body Strass 100mm


----------



## lindsay811

just received my body Strass 120mm yesterday


----------



## lindsay811

Left is the new pigalle 120mm


----------



## lindsay811

This is the lady peep ab Strass 
One of my fav pair so far


----------



## lindsay811

Another louboutin reunion


----------



## lindsay811

One more pic of the pigalle Strass sorry 
They are just so stunning, can't take my eyes off


----------



## wobertow

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516925
> 
> One more pic of the pigalle Strass sorry
> They are just so stunning, can't take my eyes off




They are!!! Congrats! Enjoy your lovely pair of shoes!


----------



## creighbaby

tomany said:


> got them on ebay
> they could be fake




They are called foxtrot from many years ago


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516912
> 
> this is my new Strass pigalle 120


WOW!!!  Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516913
> 
> One more &#128513;


Fun!  Bet you cant wait for spring/summer to wear those!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516916
> 
> just received my body Strass 120mm yesterday


Oooooo Body Strass!!!  They are gorgeous!  Just be careful with the strass coz they do come off easily!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516919
> 
> Left is the new pigalle 120mm


Is this the new P120???  I love the Manolo too!  Congrats!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516922
> 
> This is the lady peep ab Strass
> One of my fav pair so far


AB strass are so gorgy!!!  Me green with envy!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516924
> 
> Another louboutin reunion


Great haul!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Very nice additions
 Love the Strass


----------



## lindsay811

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Great haul!!!  Congrats!!!


thanks


----------



## lindsay811

Christchrist said:


> Very nice additions
> Love the Strass



thank you 
i just cant resist anything sparkle


----------



## lindsay811

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> AB strass are so gorgy!!!  Me green with envy!!!  Congrats!!!



thanks dear


----------



## lindsay811

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Is this the new P120???  I love the Manolo too!  Congrats!



yes, thats the new one, i like the previous version better though


----------



## lindsay811

wobertow said:


> They are!!! Congrats! Enjoy your lovely pair of shoes!



thanks


----------



## lindsay811

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Fun!  Bet you cant wait for spring/summer to wear those!



lol


----------



## lindsay811

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oooooo Body Strass!!!  They are gorgeous!  Just be careful with the strass coz they do come off easily!
> 
> Congratulations!!!




they do! I purchased the body Strass 100mm three months ago, but never worn. And one day i found couple crystals were almost coming off
So sad


----------



## Christchrist

lindsay811 said:


> they do! I purchased the body Strass 100mm three months ago, but never worn. And one day i found couple crystals were almost coming off
> So sad
> View attachment 2517226
> View attachment 2517229




Cl will fix that if you purchased from boutique


----------



## lindsay811

Christchrist said:


> Cl will fix that if you purchased from boutique



what if i purchased from neiman? will boutique in charge of repairing?
i also found some crystals missing on my lady peep


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates. Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day. Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much. I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies. I AM IN LOVE!!!!!



Super cute! The floral pattern is a beauty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516922
> 
> This is the lady peep ab Strass
> One of my fav pair so far



Gorgeous!


----------



## kjbags

shoesshoeshoes said:


> hum to be honest, im not sure if they're authentic





gigilovesshoes said:


> +1 :shame:



This pair is perfectly authentic, it is an older style


----------



## Christchrist

lindsay811 said:


> what if i purchased from neiman? will boutique in charge of repairing?
> 
> i also found some crystals missing on my lady peep




Call Neiman


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super cute! The floral pattern is a beauty!


Thank you Lavender!  They are absolutely gorgy!  I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## lindsay811

Here are some of my other louboutins along with Charlotte Olympia 
I have to say charlotte Olympia is much more comfy than red soles, they are actually made to walk
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Christchrist

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2518109
> View attachment 2518110
> 
> 
> Here are some of my other louboutins along with Charlotte Olympia
> I have to say charlotte Olympia is much more comfy than red soles, they are actually made to walk
> Thanks for letting me share




Very organized. Nice collection. Who makes the flats? What are they called?


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Very organized. Nice collection. Who makes the flats? What are they called?




The kitty faced is CO the crystal buckle is roger vivier. I love them both  I also spot some Hermes sandals


----------



## bougainvillier

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2518109
> View attachment 2518110
> 
> 
> Here are some of my other louboutins along with Charlotte Olympia
> I have to say charlotte Olympia is much more comfy than red soles, they are actually made to walk
> Thanks for letting me share




What a nice showcase! Gorgeous pairs! I totally agree on the CO being more comfy. With the 40mm platforms, they are no pain at all. Love her design as well


----------



## lindsay811

bougainvillier said:


> What a nice showcase! Gorgeous pairs! I totally agree on the CO being more comfy. With the 40mm platforms, they are no pain at all. Love her design as well




Thanks


----------



## twosmallwonders

Oh my GOD I'm in heaven I love them!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> Oh my GOD I'm in heaven I love them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519472




Congrats. They are purdy


----------



## rhondaroni0

twosmallwonders said:


> Oh my GOD I'm in heaven I love them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519472




Love!!!!!!


----------



## EdCervantes

just picked these up. Vegas here I come!!!!


----------



## wobertow

Love my Melissa booties!!! Even my dog does too!!!&#128521;&#9786;&#65039;&#128525;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Christchrist

Aqua nubuck so Kate and white patent SO pigalle 120


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate and white patent SO pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520944
> View attachment 2520945




Beautiful! Giving the So Kate another try?


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Beautiful! Giving the So Kate another try?




I have to.  Ha my beloved piggy has been ruined


----------



## flyygal

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate and white patent SO pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520944
> View attachment 2520945




Lovely choices. I love them both. Congrats on the new addition to you fabulous collection


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you


----------



## wobertow

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate and white patent SO pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520944
> View attachment 2520945




They're beautiful!!! Congrats! I wish i will be brave enough to try those out next time &#128521;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Louboulove

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate and white patent SO pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520944
> View attachment 2520945


I really really want a pair of white ones... even more now Lol


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> I really really want a pair of white ones... even more now Lol




I know. I'm sorry. This is my 3rd white and I am on the hunt for a white lizard


----------



## Christchrist

wobertow said:


> They're beautiful!!! Congrats! I wish i will be brave enough to try those out next time &#128521;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Be brave. They are worth it


----------



## wobertow

Christchrist said:


> Be brave. They are worth it




I will!&#128521; i'll keep you posted! I'm drooling over the pics you posted&#9786;&#65039;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

twosmallwonders said:


> Oh my GOD I'm in heaven I love them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519472



They are beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

EdCervantes said:


> just picked these up. Vegas here I come!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2519839



They look sharp!!! COngrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate and white patent SO pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520944
> View attachment 2520945



Yum!! I love the new additions!


----------



## tinachkaa

Just got these decollete glaciers in from bergdorf. Can't wait till spring!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate and white patent SO pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520944
> View attachment 2520945




CC are the aquamarine ones the water snake or something different?


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> CC are the aquamarine ones the water snake or something different?




They are watersnake


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> They are watersnake




Ok that makes sense!!! I tried searching for the suede/nubuck and couldn't find them! I would love to find so Kate's in this color pref in the patent   seems no one has them anymore


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> Ok that makes sense!!! I tried searching for the suede/nubuck and couldn't find them! I would love to find so Kate's in this color pref in the patent   seems no one has them anymore




Yes that sold out fast


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> Yes that sold out fast




Boo


----------



## CTchanel

my lady mocs  my CL heels don't get much wear in my profession, but i absolutely fell in love with these!!


----------



## AEGIS

lindsay811 said:


> they do! I purchased the body Strass 100mm three months ago, but never worn. And one day i found couple crystals were almost coming off
> So sad
> View attachment 2517226
> View attachment 2517229



That is poor craftsmanship 



lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2518109
> View attachment 2518110
> 
> 
> Here are some of my other louboutins along with Charlotte Olympia
> I have to say charlotte Olympia is much more comfy than red soles, they are actually made to walk
> Thanks for letting me share



Very pretty



lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516925
> 
> One more pic of the pigalle Strass sorry
> They are just so stunning, can't take my eyes off



Twins! I love mine



ellegreene said:


> Cataclou 140mm
> 
> View attachment 2516439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516440



Very pretty! The heel height of his wedges scare me



rhondaroni0 said:


> May I present Rolando in snakeskin. I have been waiting months to find a pair of shoes to go with this Chanel. Here they are. Ta da!!!
> 
> Not a perfect match in heaven but with the color of that Chanel, I'll take it!!



Love the Rolando style



Spaceflocke said:


> found online - never worn - Big Kiss - new to me



COngrats! I love my pair


----------



## sparkleswirl

lindsay811 said:


> they do! I purchased the body Strass 100mm three months ago, but never worn. And one day i found couple crystals were almost coming off
> So sad
> View attachment 2517226
> View attachment 2517229



I highly recommend Joey at RedoMyShoes.com
He completely re-did a pair of my shoes and I love them.  He even gave me a ton of extra crystals.  His work is so much better than CL's.  I trust Joey to the moon and back and he's such a talented artist.


----------



## samina

New to me burgundy patent simples 85mm


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> New to me burgundy patent simples 85mm
> 
> View attachment 2525195
> View attachment 2525200
> View attachment 2525208




Congrats. Pretty color


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:


> Congrats. Pretty color




Thanks CC!!


----------



## Poppins_Purse

Can't keep my eyes off these cuties.....they are so sparkly outside it's like magic....


----------



## Christchrist

Poppins_Purse said:


> Can't keep my eyes off these cuties.....they are so sparkly outside it's like magic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525457
> View attachment 2525458
> View attachment 2525463




Pretty fifi


----------



## nozza

Thrilled with my first pair of CL boots


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

nozza said:


> Thrilled with my first pair of CL boots


I love these!!!  So beautiful!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Poppins_Purse

nozza said:


> Thrilled with my first pair of CL boots




Those are incredibly sexy - great purchase, congrats!


----------



## Chanieish

Poppins_Purse said:


> Can't keep my eyes off these cuties.....they are so sparkly outside it's like magic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525457
> View attachment 2525458
> View attachment 2525463



Grenadine glitter? Pretty! Love the thin fifi heel!



nozza said:


> Thrilled with my first pair of CL boots



Nice boots! Your calves look great in them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Poppins_Purse said:


> Can't keep my eyes off these cuties.....they are so sparkly outside it's like magic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525457
> View attachment 2525458
> View attachment 2525463



I love glitter!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nozza said:


> Thrilled with my first pair of CL boots



COngrats! How's the chunky heel on that?


----------



## mistyknightwin

tinachkaa said:


> Just got these decollete glaciers in from bergdorf. Can't wait till spring!!
> 
> View attachment 2522642


----------



## samina

Poppins_Purse said:


> Can't keep my eyes off these cuties.....they are so sparkly outside it's like magic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525457
> View attachment 2525458
> View attachment 2525463




Love the glitter n sparkles


----------



## sooz19

Just got the Mariniere as a birthday gift to me!  Love, love, love!!


----------



## rachellemel

sooz19 said:


> Just got the Marinere as a birthday gift to me!  Love, love, love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527401




Wow!  Love how those look on you!  Happy birthday!


----------



## lindsay811

sooz19 said:


> Just got the Marinere as a birthday gift to me!  Love, love, love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527401




Omg that's so pretty
Happy birthday


----------



## Chanieish

sooz19 said:


> Just got the Mariniere as a birthday gift to me!  Love, love, love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527401



I always debate on whether I should wear gold or silver shoes/accessories with a dress. With these shoes, no debate necessary!

Looks great on you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sooz19 said:


> Just got the Mariniere as a birthday gift to me!  Love, love, love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527401


COngrats! They look lovely!


----------



## sooz19

Chanieish said:


> I always debate on whether I should wear gold or silver shoes/accessories with a dress. With these shoes, no debate necessary!
> 
> Looks great on you!!



That was one of the main reasons I loved these!  And since metallics can read neutral...I expect to get a lot of use out of them (once it finally starts to warm up).


----------



## sooz19

Thanks everyone!


----------



## voger

Hi Ladies! I have been stalking PF for a while but despite owning Tiffanys and LVs, I waited for my red soles to join. First post, my wedding shoes came in! My something blue and something I haven't stopped thinking about since I first saw a picture!


----------



## teddyak

voger said:


> Hi Ladies! I have been stalking PF for a while but despite owning Tiffanys and LVs, I waited for my red soles to join. First post, my wedding shoes came in! My something blue and something I haven't stopped thinking about since I first saw a picture!


Beautiful colour , congrat this is one of my favorite cl style too, enjoy


----------



## Christchrist

voger said:


> Hi Ladies! I have been stalking PF for a while but despite owning Tiffanys and LVs, I waited for my red soles to join. First post, my wedding shoes came in! My something blue and something I haven't stopped thinking about since I first saw a picture!




These are stunning. Congrats


----------



## teddyak

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate and white patent SO pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520944
> View attachment 2520945


Love it  , I want ur so Kate


----------



## Christchrist

teddyak said:


> Love it  , I want ur so Kate




Lol. I thinks Saks got them


----------



## voger

Christchrist said:


> These are stunning. Congrats



Thank you!! That means a lot! I've shadowed enough to know you seriously have one of the most enviable collections of Loubies ever! Love pretty much every shoe I've every seen you post!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

Got some new booties and a CL handbag at a ridiculous sale this weekend 

The Canassone booties





And this red leather handbag (not sure what the style name is)



Loving my new Loubie goodies!!!


----------



## teddyak

So Kate Framboisine just came in today and I'm in lovvve!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

voger said:


> Thank you!! That means a lot! I've shadowed enough to know you seriously have one of the most enviable collections of Loubies ever! Love pretty much every shoe I've every seen you post!!!




Well thank you.  Stilly and a few others have many many more. I assure you


----------



## Christchrist

teddyak said:


> So Kate Framboisine just came in today and I'm in lovvve!!!!!




Love that color


----------



## Christchrist

elleestbelle said:


> Got some new booties and a CL handbag at a ridiculous sale this weekend
> 
> The Canassone booties
> View attachment 2528905
> 
> View attachment 2528906
> 
> 
> And this red leather handbag (not sure what the style name is)
> View attachment 2528907
> 
> 
> Loving my new Loubie goodies!!!




 Oh my. That bag! That color


----------



## elleestbelle

Christchrist said:


> Oh my. That bag! That color




Thank you! I love how it is a true red!!!  I really lucked out!


----------



## teddyak

Christchrist said:


> Love that color



Thank u


----------



## tdennis

voger said:


> Hi Ladies! I have been stalking PF for a while but despite owning Tiffanys and LVs, I waited for my red soles to join. First post, my wedding shoes came in! My something blue and something I haven't stopped thinking about since I first saw a picture!


Congrats - those are a beauty!


----------



## impulsive

elleestbelle said:


> Got some new booties and a CL handbag at a ridiculous sale this weekend
> 
> The Canassone booties
> View attachment 2528905
> 
> View attachment 2528906
> 
> 
> And this red leather handbag (not sure what the style name is)
> View attachment 2528907
> 
> 
> Loving my new Loubie goodies!!!




Where did you find these boots?


----------



## Hipployta

I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday

So Kate Glacier Glitter
So Kate Black patent
So Kate Floral Bouquet
So Kate Python Faience


----------



## Christchrist

Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience




Girl! Very nice


----------



## Aplblsm

Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience



All of them are incredible, especially the Faience!  I'm guessing you are on some type of "time out" after this haul!


----------



## itsmeL007

sooz19 said:


> Just got the Mariniere as a birthday gift to me!  Love, love, love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527401



Happy birthday super lovely!!


----------



## itsmeL007

Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience



Beautiful haul!!


----------



## Poppins_Purse

teddyak said:


> So Kate Framboisine just came in today and I'm in lovvve!!!!!




Beautiful!  They feel so springtime to me.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

voger said:


> Hi Ladies! I have been stalking PF for a while but despite owning Tiffanys and LVs, I waited for my red soles to join. First post, my wedding shoes came in! My something blue and something I haven't stopped thinking about since I first saw a picture!


Gorgeous!!!  Congrats and Congratulations on your impending wedding!!!  How exciting!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

teddyak said:


> So Kate Framboisine just came in today and I'm in lovvve!!!!!


OOOoooo Yummy!!!  I can't wait to get mine!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

impulsive said:


> Where did you find these boots?




There's a store called coplon's in Columbia sc. They were having a sale on their fall items and I totally lucked out!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience



Very nice!!!! THe python faience is my fav!


----------



## teddyak

Poppins_Purse said:


> Beautiful!  They feel so springtime to me.


Yeh they do I can't way for the snow to be gone so I can start wearing these


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

voger said:


> Hi Ladies! I have been stalking PF for a while but despite owning Tiffanys and LVs, I waited for my red soles to join. First post, my wedding shoes came in! My something blue and something I haven't stopped thinking about since I first saw a picture!



They are very beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## teddyak

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OOOoooo Yummy!!!  I can't wait to get mine!!!  Congrats!!!


U gonna love it!!! I love the way it feel so luxurious


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

teddyak said:


> So Kate Framboisine just came in today and I'm in lovvve!!!!!



Congrats! Gorgeous color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

elleestbelle said:


> Got some new booties and a CL handbag at a ridiculous sale this weekend
> 
> The Canassone booties
> View attachment 2528905
> 
> View attachment 2528906
> 
> 
> And this red leather handbag (not sure what the style name is)
> View attachment 2528907
> 
> 
> Loving my new Loubie goodies!!!



Beautiful additions!


----------



## tdennis

Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience


Love them all! You should be done for the YEAR right?  

Enjoy them!


----------



## teddyak

Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience


Nice, Love every single pair


----------



## elleestbelle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful additions!




Thanks so much!


----------



## elleestbelle

Ok. I think I just swooned!!! Awesome haul!!!



Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience


----------



## elegantnj

elleestbelle said:


> Got some new booties and a CL handbag at a ridiculous sale this weekend
> 
> The Canassone booties
> View attachment 2528905
> 
> View attachment 2528906
> 
> 
> And this red leather handbag (not sure what the style name is)
> View attachment 2528907
> 
> 
> Loving my new Loubie goodies!!!




Oh my! Luv, luv, luv!
Enjoy!!! 

Do you mind my asking where you got them?


----------



## jmarise

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Just received my pivichic 120!!! Absolute love them!! As good in person as I expected...maybe even better! Up there with my fave pairs...
> 
> Here are some pics..
> View attachment 2179301
> View attachment 2179302
> View attachment 2179303
> View attachment 2179304
> 
> 
> Ps...these shoes run very large...a big thank u to shoeaddict as without her advice I would have bought these way to big. She told me to go down half a size from my piggy 120...these are still a little big I think I could have gone down a whole size...to make them that little bit more snug (would have been my first ever pair of 34.5's!)


in love


----------



## jmarise

Chanieish said:


> Late post of purchases I got over the last couple of months, but here they are! More images on my collection thread.
> 
> Pigalle 120 spikes in grenadine, Just Picks 120 in potpourri and Pigalle 100 glitter in rose antique


please help me out! i got outbid on the picks &co potpourri on ebay in the gold and nude. i was hoping to get them for my wedding end of this month...i almost cried last night .

where did you get your  Just Picks 120 in potpourri and when? i want the same style for my wedding...doesn't matter the color. please help


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

what size are you looking for?  36 for a 120?  I do remember seeing a Picks and Co on bay at 36


----------



## tdennis

I got my new Pigalle 120 in the mail today and they are so hideous. They look cheap. 40.5 will be in stock soon on the CL website. Returning them today.

BIGGEST mistake ever to change the cut of a classic.


----------



## Hipployta

Christchrist said:


> Girl! Very nice



Thanks 



Aplblsm said:


> All of them are incredible, especially the Faience!  I'm guessing you are on some type of "time out" after this haul!



Nah...I usually binge every six months 



itsmeL007 said:


> Beautiful haul!!



Thanks



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice!!!! THe python faience is my fav!



Mine too 



tdennis said:


> Love them all! You should be done for the YEAR right?
> 
> Enjoy them!



I will!



teddyak said:


> Nice, Love every single pair



Me too!



elleestbelle said:


> Ok. I think I just swooned!!! Awesome haul!!!



Thanks...I did too 



elleestbelle said:


> There's a store called coplon's in Columbia sc. They were having a sale on their fall items and I totally lucked out!



Oh I'm from Columbia!  Well...I haven't lived there in years but eh...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

elleestbelle said:


> Got some new booties and a CL handbag at a ridiculous sale this weekend
> 
> The Canassone booties
> View attachment 2528905
> 
> View attachment 2528906
> 
> 
> And this red leather handbag (not sure what the style name is)
> View attachment 2528907
> 
> 
> Loving my new Loubie goodies!!!



wow congrat. love the bootie..Do you mind let me know where you get it??Wonder if they might have my size..And how much you got it for


----------



## elleestbelle

Hipployta said:


> Oh I'm from Columbia!  Well...I haven't lived there in years but eh...


 
you could always give them a buzz and see if they have any great sales in your size


----------



## elleestbelle

elegantnj said:


> Oh my! Luv, luv, luv!
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> Do you mind my asking where you got them?


 
there is a store in columbia, sc called coplon's.  right now they're having a sale on their fall/winter stuff.  i really lucked out since they had the booties in my size!!!  they also carry manolos, jimmy choos, stewart weitzman, etc. 
you could give them a buzz and see if they have the booties in your size!!!  
FYI i took a 40 in the booties. some of my other CL sizes are:
-39.5 pigalle 100 patent (perfect fit)
-39 simple 85 patent (perfect fit)
-40 elisa 100 (perfect fit)
-40 new simple 120 (too big, have heel and ball of foot padding)
-39.5 yolanda 100 (perfect fit)
-39 angelique 100 (slightly big, i think b/c of the chiffon material)

ok that is likely way more info than you wanted to know!


----------



## bagzaddict

My new to me Christian Louboutin Samira Strass heels.  I purchased these from eBay and they are practically brand new!! Had them authenticated here before I purchased!! They are so pretty


----------



## Christchrist

bagzaddict said:


> My new to me Christian Louboutin Samira Strass heels.  I purchased these from eBay and they are practically brand new!! Had them authenticated here before I purchased!! They are so pretty




Pretty pretty


----------



## bagzaddict

Christchrist said:


> Pretty pretty



Thanks!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Found this steal over on the sale thread. Camilla in black patent


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> Found this steal over on the sale thread. Camilla in black patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531776




Oh I love these. Missed out on them. Sassy sexy shoes


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> Oh I love these. Missed out on them. Sassy sexy shoes




I was eyeing a suede pair on eBay that was priced double what I paid for this pair, so when these popped up I thanked the shoe gods lol.


----------



## Hipployta

elleestbelle said:


> you could always give them a buzz and see if they have any great sales in your size



I sent my Mom there the day I wrote this to shop for us...but they closed at 6


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bagzaddict said:


> My new to me Christian Louboutin Samira Strass heels.  I purchased these from eBay and they are practically brand new!! Had them authenticated here before I purchased!! They are so pretty



Congrats! They are beautiful. Model pics please!


----------



## teddyak

Went a little   and order 5 pairs last week from different stores and CL online..got the last nude SK in the mail today here it's it together....


----------



## teddyak




----------



## teddyak

Christchrist said:


> Lol. I thinks Saks got them



Thanks I try but no luck


----------



## LolasCloset

bagzaddict said:


> My new to me Christian Louboutin Samira Strass heels.  I purchased these from eBay and they are practically brand new!! Had them authenticated here before I purchased!! They are so pretty



These are beautiful! The curves on them are so graceful.



Kenyanqn said:


> Found this steal over on the sale thread. Camilla in black patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531776



Those are hot! I bet they look gorgeous on.



teddyak said:


> Went a little   and order 5 pairs last week from different stores and CL online..got the last nude SK in the mail today here it's it together....



haha nice! They're all beautiful, but that pink is just dreamy!


----------



## bagzaddict

teddyak said:


> Went a little   and order 5 pairs last week from different stores and CL online..got the last nude SK in the mail today here it's it together....



Beautiful choices!!


----------



## elegantnj

elleestbelle said:


> there is a store in columbia, sc called coplon's.  right now they're having a sale on their fall/winter stuff.  i really lucked out since they had the booties in my size!!!  they also carry manolos, jimmy choos, stewart weitzman, etc.
> you could give them a buzz and see if they have the booties in your size!!!
> FYI i took a 40 in the booties. some of my other CL sizes are:
> -39.5 pigalle 100 patent (perfect fit)
> -39 simple 85 patent (perfect fit)
> -40 elisa 100 (perfect fit)
> -40 new simple 120 (too big, have heel and ball of foot padding)
> -39.5 yolanda 100 (perfect fit)
> -39 angelique 100 (slightly big, i think b/c of the chiffon material)
> 
> ok that is likely way more info than you wanted to know!




Thanks!!!


----------



## Christchrist

teddyak said:


>




Oh I love the colors


----------



## bagzaddict

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! They are beautiful. Model pics please!



Thanks! Here are some modeling pics. Excuse my rolled up pants but I wanted to show the entire shoe.


----------



## rachellemel

Wow!  Lovely!


----------



## teddyak

LolasCloset said:


> These are beautiful! The curves on them are so graceful.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hot! I bet they look gorgeous on.
> 
> 
> 
> haha nice! They're all beautiful, but that pink is just dreamy!





bagzaddict said:


> Beautiful choices!!





Christchrist said:


> Oh I love the colors



Thanks for letting me share, I can't wait for the warm weather so I can take these babies out


----------



## Kayapo97

teddyak said:


> Went a little   and order 5 pairs last week from different stores and CL online..got the last nude SK in the mail today here it's it together....


Wow that is some splurge, beautiful selection.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

those are so pretty ^^


----------



## nozza

Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! How's the chunky heel on that?


Thanks, chunky heels make them easier to walk in compared to stiletto boots so been wearing them non stop.


----------



## Aplblsm

Malabar Hill 100. 

In absolute shock.  I took a chance on 38.5 and they fit amazingly out of the box. All my other CLs are 39 snug and I was sure these wouldn't work out.  So glad I was wrong!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Kenyanqn

Aplblsm said:


> Malabar Hill 100.
> 
> In absolute shock.  I took a chance on 38.5 and they fit amazingly out of the box. All my other CLs are 39 snug and I was sure these wouldn't work out.  So glad I was wrong!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> View attachment 2533177




Ahhh! I was eyeing those! Congrats. They are gorgeous!


----------



## spoiledwify

Not my shoes but thinking ?!


----------



## Kenyanqn

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2533326
> 
> 
> Not my shoes but thinking ?!




I like them


----------



## teddyak

Kayapo97 said:


> Wow that is some splurge, beautiful selection.



I know and I'm still stocking the CL site everyday see if anything new..


----------



## teddyak

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2533326
> 
> 
> Not my shoes but thinking ?!



Go for it!!!


----------



## NeonLights

teddyak said:


>



Think the So Kate has become my fav pump! Great colour choices


----------



## sooz19

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2533326
> 
> 
> Not my shoes but thinking ?!




I tried these on this past weekend...they are very nice.


----------



## spoiledwify

sooz19 said:


> I tried these on this past weekend...they are very nice.




Are they comfy?


----------



## sooz19

spoiledwify said:


> Are they comfy?




I thought so.  Slingbacks can go either way for me (in terms of slippage) but these were fine.  I tried on a 39...I tend to be either a 39 or 39.5.  

I didn't get them since I just got a pair of Valentino open toe shoes; got another pair of CL instead.  But I would definitely consider these for a future purchase.


----------



## YukinaHime

I just purchased a pair of black patent pigalle 85mm. Although I have been trying to find a pair of pigalle 100mm in nude patent leather for AGES. I haven't had any luck, none of the major stores carries them and my local store (not a CL boutique but carries 4 or 5 styles) said there won't be any more pigalle. I manage to find a pair in either kid or jazz leather, I'm asking you all for opinions: should I go ahead and buy it? Or wait and hope that the patent nude ones will restock one day?

- US CL online boutique don't carry 100mm patent 
- SAKS don't carry 100mm in patent
- Neiman Marcus don't carry 100mm in patent (only spike ones)
- Barneys also don't have anything.

Please let me know what you all think! >.<


----------



## teddyak

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516916
> 
> just received my body Strass 120mm yesterday


Beautiful choice. Can I ask how's the sizing on this would you say tts or not? Thanks


----------



## teddyak

NeonLights said:


> Think the So Kate has become my fav pump! Great colour choices


Me too my new obsession


----------



## teddyak

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516916
> 
> just received my body Strass 120mm yesterday


Beautiful choice. Would you say it's tts would it stretch over time? Thanks


----------



## hhl4vr

teddyak said:


>


 
Wonderful additions


----------



## tdennis

Aplblsm said:


> Malabar Hill 100.
> 
> In absolute shock.  I took a chance on 38.5 and they fit amazingly out of the box. All my other CLs are 39 snug and I was sure these wouldn't work out.  So glad I was wrong!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> View attachment 2533177


Love these. NICE!!!! 

(btw, Love your profile pic.... AKA?)


----------



## tdennis

YukinaHime said:


> I just purchased a pair of black patent pigalle 85mm. Although I have been trying to find a pair of pigalle 100mm in nude patent leather for AGES. I haven't had any luck, none of the major stores carries them and my local store (not a CL boutique but carries 4 or 5 styles) said there won't be any more pigalle. I manage to find a pair in either kid or jazz leather, I'm asking you all for opinions: should I go ahead and buy it? Or wait and hope that the patent nude ones will restock one day?
> 
> - US CL online boutique don't carry 100mm patent
> - SAKS don't carry 100mm in patent
> - Neiman Marcus don't carry 100mm in patent (only spike ones)
> - Barneys also don't have anything.
> 
> Please let me know what you all think! >.<


Did they say why they wouldn't be stocking more Pigalles? Permanently or just because it's spring/summer?

Just curious as I noticed online at teh cL store hasn't restocked in quite some time...


----------



## YukinaHime

tdennis said:


> Did they say why they wouldn't be stocking more Pigalles? Permanently or just because it's spring/summer?
> 
> Just curious as I noticed online at teh cL store hasn't restocked in quite some time...



I am not sure. The local store said they're getting another shipment of CLs next week but they have no idea what they'll get right now. Another one said something about they're not making anymore pigalle (I really hope that's not true) so that's why I've been asking around. But I too have noticed that the online us.christianlouboutin.com boutique haven't had any pigalles for a while, at least not the classics. And most of the new ones are all 120mm.


----------



## Aplblsm

Kenyanqn said:


> Ahhh! I was eyeing those! Congrats. They are gorgeous!


 
Thanks, *Kenyanqn*!  I love these! 



tdennis said:


> Love these. NICE!!!!
> 
> (btw, Love your profile pic.... AKA?)


 
Thanks, *tdennis*!  And yes I am!


----------



## Kenyanqn

My new to me eBay steal! Hyper Prive 120 patent


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> My new to me eBay steal! Hyper Prive 120 patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2534479




You're on a roll


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> You're on a roll




I really keep telling myself that I'm done then I see a deal on eBay and I know I'll kick myself later so I give in... After all, how often do you get such great shoes for such great prices?? but I'm done now lol


----------



## Candisi

Hi this is my first post in this forum and my first CL. Got them from Saks on a trip to Bahrain. Been looking around for the same style but couldn't find them online.  Anyway here it is. It says in the box that it's a calmazone sling white/gold.


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> I really keep telling myself that I'm done then I see a deal on eBay and I know I'll kick myself later so I give in... After all, how often do you get such great shoes for such great prices?? but I'm done now lol




Sure you are. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

Candisi said:


> Hi this is my first post in this forum and my first CL. Got them from Saks on a trip to Bahrain. Been looking around for the same style but couldn't find them online.  Anyway here it is. It says in the box that it's a calmazone sling white/gold.




No pic


----------



## Candisi

Sorry, still trying to figure out how to attach a pic


----------



## Candisi

Here's another pic
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. The SA told me that they just got this style.  I'm hoping its authentic.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> My new to me eBay steal! Hyper Prive 120 patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2534479



yellow heels!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Lavenderduckiez said:


> yellow heels!!! Beautiful!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Hipployta

Kenyanqn said:


> My new to me eBay steal! Hyper Prive 120 patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2534479



I keep looking for yellow LPs,  HPs  or VPs so I'm jealous lol


----------



## Kenyanqn

Hipployta said:


> I keep looking for yellow LPs,  HPs  or VPs so I'm jealous lol




Not sure what size you wear but they have been popping up on the bay lately.


----------



## samina

Kenyanqn said:


> My new to me eBay steal! Hyper Prive 120 patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2534479




Congrats! Cute colour


----------



## evanescent

Aplblsm said:


> Malabar Hill 100.
> 
> In absolute shock.  I took a chance on 38.5 and they fit amazingly out of the box. All my other CLs are 39 snug and I was sure these wouldn't work out.  So glad I was wrong!!!! &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;
> View attachment 2533177



They are stunning!!



bagzaddict said:


> Thanks! Here are some modeling pics. Excuse my rolled up pants but I wanted to show the entire shoe.



They look gorgeous on you. Congrats!



teddyak said:


>



Beautiful!!



Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience



HOLY BATMAN!!!!! Amazing purchases!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

samina said:


> Congrats! Cute colour




Thank you Samina


----------



## htkt

I have been a bag addict but could not justify buying expensive shoes, coz they get worn so fast...however, CL totally dragged me down recently...finally got my first pair after a long hunt! In love immediately! Pigalle85


----------



## Christchrist

htkt said:


> I have been a bag addict but could not justify buying expensive shoes, coz they get worn so fast...however, CL totally dragged me down recently...finally got my first pair after a long hunt! In love immediately! Pigalle85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535678




Yeah you're screwed. Something about wearing them makes you feel sexy


----------



## rhondaroni0

Candisi said:


> Here's another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2534553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The SA told me that they just got this style.  I'm hoping its authentic.




Love these!!!!


----------



## htkt

Christchrist said:


> Yeah you're screwed. Something about wearing them makes you feel sexy



Yeah, already started to narrow down the 2nd target...Not sure what their magic is. I especially love the look from the front of pigalle, so cuuuuuuute


----------



## Christchrist

htkt said:


> Yeah, already started to narrow down the 2nd target...Not sure what their magic is. I especially love the look from the front of pigalle, so cuuuuuuute




The piggy is my weakness


----------



## mizcolon73

New to me Velvet Intern Flat in Anthracite... &#10084;


----------



## Louboulove

My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<




Oh my gosh!! Beautiful


----------



## Spaceflocke

my new shoes ordered on the european website - love them 

Lady Peep Python Lucido 150


----------



## Louboulove

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh!! Beautiful


I was only supposed to buy a pair of Bianca 140mm in Nude or Black in Kid or Patent. Oops. Lol


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:


> my new shoes ordered on the european website - love them
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Python Lucido 150




Very pretty


----------



## MegsVC

Louboulove said:


> My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<



These are AMAZING!! That skin is beyond words, I'm so tempted now...  I don't need black work shoes right?! LOL


----------



## Louboulove

MegsVC said:


> These are AMAZING!! That skin is beyond words, I'm so tempted now...  I don't need black work shoes right?! LOL


Thanks! And naahhhh to black work shoes  But thats what I went for was Black or Nude Biancas but the Python stole my heart and my bank account but totally worth it.


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Louboulove said:


> My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<




Such a gorgeous color!! &#128525;


----------



## alyssaxnicole

tdennis said:


> Did they say why they wouldn't be stocking more Pigalles? Permanently or just because it's spring/summer?
> 
> Just curious as I noticed online at teh cL store hasn't restocked in quite some time...




I spoke to someone about this & they said they wouldn't be receiving the Pigalle this season.


----------



## Louboulove

alyssaxnicole said:


> Such a gorgeous color!! &#128525;


It totally is and I dont even like Blue! I love that they look wet. Winter just needs to leave now


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Louboulove said:


> It totally is and I dont even like Blue! I love that they look wet. Winter just needs to leave now




I'm still mesmerized! Haha so in love with this pair. Congrats & I'll keep my fingers crossed for warmer weather soon


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> New to me Velvet Intern Flat in Anthracite... &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536132


So cute and I love the color!


----------



## beagly911

Louboulove said:


> My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<


Oh so purdy!!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Spaceflocke said:


> my new shoes ordered on the european website - love them
> 
> Lady Peep Python Lucido 150


Very nice addition...love the skin!


----------



## beagly911

My new to me Escar flats...another fabulous ebay find ~ $87 including shipping!


----------



## samina

Louboulove said:


> My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<




Wow the blue is beautiful congrats!!!


----------



## rachellemel

Spaceflocke said:


> my new shoes ordered on the european website - love them
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Peep Python Lucido 150




Love the lady Peep!  Enjoy!


----------



## rachellemel

Louboulove said:


> My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<




That color!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## rachellemel

beagly911 said:


> My new to me Escar flats...another fabulous ebay find ~ $87 including shipping!
> 
> View attachment 2537638
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537639
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537640
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537641




What a great deal!  Lovely shoes!


----------



## rachellemel

Ok, not sure what happened to me, but got bitten by the Louboutin bug!    6 years ago, I started collecting, and had 3 pairs by 2013-one after each pregnancy. But these past 2 month, got three pairs! 

Ron Ron Neptune Glitter
	

		
			
		

		
	




Milady chantilly lace
	

		
			
		

		
	




And A la pêche
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am officially hooked!  Thanks for letting me share, and lovely to see all your shoes!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

rachellemel said:


> Ok, not sure what happened to me, but got bitten by the Louboutin bug!    6 years ago, I started collecting, and had 3 pairs by 2013-one after each pregnancy. But these past 2 month, got three pairs!
> 
> Ron Ron Neptune Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537851
> 
> 
> Milady chantilly lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537852
> 
> 
> And A la pêche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537853
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked!  Thanks for letting me share, and lovely to see all your shoes!




Those Ron Rons are to die for!


----------



## beagly911

rachellemel said:


> Ok, not sure what happened to me, but got bitten by the Louboutin bug!    6 years ago, I started collecting, and had 3 pairs by 2013-one after each pregnancy. But these past 2 month, got three pairs!
> 
> Ron Ron Neptune Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537851
> 
> 
> Milady chantilly lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537852
> 
> 
> And A la pêche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537853
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked!  Thanks for letting me share, and lovely to see all your shoes!


Absolutely fabulous!!  The Ala peche are are lovely!


----------



## beagly911

rachellemel said:


> What a great deal!  Lovely shoes!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Christchrist

rachellemel said:


> Ok, not sure what happened to me, but got bitten by the Louboutin bug!    6 years ago, I started collecting, and had 3 pairs by 2013-one after each pregnancy. But these past 2 month, got three pairs!
> 
> Ron Ron Neptune Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537851
> 
> 
> Milady chantilly lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537852
> 
> 
> And A la pêche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537853
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked!  Thanks for letting me share, and lovely to see all your shoes!




Congrats!!! It's very addicting


----------



## bougainvillier

Louboulove said:


> My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<




Oh gorgeous! I couldn't make up my mind between these or the decolette 554 in this amazing skin!!!


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate Ayers. Love them!!


----------



## Louboulove

Christchrist said:


> So Kate Ayers. Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538574


So jealous. They are soooo amazing.


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> So jealous. They are soooo amazing.




Thank you. You're next


----------



## Louboulove

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. You're next


I hope so. I hope so so much lol


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> So Kate Ayers. Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538574


Oh CC they are TDF!!  I can't wait to see the outfit pics!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Oh CC they are TDF!!  I can't wait to see the outfit pics!!!




After I have the baby. My feet are swollen. These will wait ha


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> After I have the baby. My feet are swollen. These will wait ha


I figured I would have to wait!!  How many more weeks??


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> i figured i would have to wait!!  How many more weeks??




13


----------



## alyssaxnicole

My very first pair! Pigalle 120


----------



## Christchrist

alyssaxnicole said:


> My very first pair! Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2538840




Yey. Congrats!!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Christchrist said:


> Yey. Congrats!!




Thank you!


----------



## MegsVC

Louboulove said:


> Thanks! And naahhhh to black work shoes  But thats what I went for was Black or Nude Biancas but the Python stole my heart and my bank account but totally worth it.



You made the right choice.. I keep coming back to look at your pictures, that skin is just so stunning! what an incredible colour!
I'm such a sucker for the contrast of the red soles with blue shoes.


----------



## Louboulove

MegsVC said:


> You made the right choice.. I keep coming back to look at your pictures, that skin is just so stunning! what an incredible colour!
> I'm such a sucker for the contrast of the red soles with blue shoes.


Thats exactly what the girl who was working in the boutique was saying, about the blue and red together! I never liked blue shoes until now Lol


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> So Kate Ayers. Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538574



Yes!!


----------



## juicy935

Farfameah I believe is the name

Got them in black today, so beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

juicy935 said:


> View attachment 2541889
> 
> 
> Farfameah I believe is the name
> 
> Got them in black today, so beautiful




Pretty


----------



## Chrisrock

Babel nude patent. First pair for the fiance, straight from getting soled in Paris. Hope she likes them.


----------



## Christchrist

Chrisrock said:


> Babel nude patent. First pair for the fiance, straight from getting soled in Paris. Hope she likes them.




That's very sweet


----------



## tdennis

Chrisrock said:


> Babel nude patent. First pair for the fiance, straight from getting soled in Paris. Hope she likes them.


Getting soled?  Replacing the sole with vibram right? What's the name of the place that did the work?


----------



## Hipployta




----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Louboulove said:


> My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<



The color is super fierce!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Spaceflocke said:


> my new shoes ordered on the european website - love them
> 
> Lady Peep Python Lucido 150



They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My new to me Escar flats...another fabulous ebay find ~ $87 including shipping!
> 
> View attachment 2537638
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537639
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537640
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537641



What a deal!!!


----------



## NeonLights

Hipployta said:


>



Gorgeous so Kate's!


----------



## Christchrist

Hipployta said:


>




Gorgeous color


----------



## Spaceflocke

So kates in aquamarine whoooooow where did you get them??? I neeeeed them size 38,5 or 39....


----------



## joegd

juicy935 said:


> View attachment 2541889
> 
> 
> Farfameah I believe is the name
> 
> Got them in black today, so beautiful


I know it is a CL thread but I have to say your Saint Laurent boots are just.... Whoaaa.


----------



## katelovesshoes

Hipployta said:


>



Congratulations! So happy for you that you found them


----------



## Hipployta

NeonLights said:


> Gorgeous so Kate's!



I know righ



Christchrist said:


> Gorgeous color



Fabulous



Spaceflocke said:


> So kates in aquamarine whoooooow where did you get them??? I neeeeed them size 38,5 or 39....



Asia e-comm 



katelovesshoes said:


> Congratulations! So happy for you that you found them



Me too!!


----------



## samina

Hipployta said:


>




Wow I love these!! Congrats


----------



## rhondaroni0

Ivory Lillian
Snakeskin Rolando

I think I'm becoming a Prive and Rolando line collector. I just need to get my hands on some nude Dillians.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Louboulove said:


> My New Babies!!! Ahhhhh I cant wait until the snow is gone >.<




Oh my goodness!! I wish I could handle Bianca's (these are Bianca's, right?). These are amazing!!!


----------



## Louboulove

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The color is super fierce!!


I cant wait to wear them when this darn snow goes away! I never liked blue and especially blue shoes until I saw these in person haha Thanks


----------



## Louboulove

rhondaroni0 said:


> Oh my goodness!! I wish I could handle Bianca's (these are Bianca's, right?). These are amazing!!!


Yes they are Bianca 140mm. Too tall for you?  

& Thank you


----------



## gquinn

I have a pair of gold Pigalle 120 coming to me. I'm hoping it's a pair from 2006 as I have not seen any gold patent/specchio from more recent seasons.

Crossing my fingers that they have the old height/shape!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Louboulove said:


> Yes they are Bianca 140mm. Too tall for you?
> 
> & Thank you




I bought Bianca in the black with silver spikes. To Die For!!!! I was walking down my hallway like an airplane. Haha. Rolando is the highest I can go at the moment. I take care of my kids full time so I don't get many chances to practice in heels.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Chrisrock said:


> Babel nude patent. First pair for the fiance, straight from getting soled in Paris. Hope she likes them.




First time seeing the Louboutin vibram. Or is that not vibram??? Finally!!!!! , if so!!!


----------



## Shopaholic0705

So happy with these new white LP's! Now if only summer would come faster!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Shopaholic0705 said:


> So happy with these new white LP's! Now if only summer would come faster!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546910




Pretty. I'm a sucker for white loubis


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> Pretty. I'm a sucker for white loubis




That makes two of us!


----------



## Shopaholic0705

Christchrist said:


> Pretty. I'm a sucker for white loubis




Thank you! So am I it seems.

Do yours get very dirty? If so, are they easy to clean? I'm
Scared to wear them lol


----------



## Dorudon

New arrivals for a Louboutin newbie (proud Louboutin owner since Dec 2013):

My first So Kate. Still can't believe that a shoe that height can be so comfy.

Also my first two pairs of "new-cut" Pigalles. Was a bit afraid of the new cut. But I love it 

PS Thanks for all the sizing advices. Would have totally ordered the wrong sizes without this forum.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Very Prive in Oxblood 
They are a dark burgundy inside but dark red outside.
Great for wine country events. (that are less than 3 hours long haha)


----------



## SerillaK

rhondaroni0 said:


> Very Prive in Oxblood
> They are a dark burgundy inside but dark red outside.
> Great for wine country events. (that are less than 3 hours long haha)


Amazing color, congrats!


----------



## sooz19

rhondaroni0 said:


> Very Prive in Oxblood
> They are a dark burgundy inside but dark red outside.
> Great for wine country events. (that are less than 3 hours long haha)




These are beautiful!!


----------



## Christchrist

Shopaholic0705 said:


> Thank you! So am I it seems.
> 
> Do yours get very dirty? If so, are they easy to clean? I'm
> Scared to wear them lol




So far no. I'm pretty careful with my pumps though


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> Very Prive in Oxblood
> They are a dark burgundy inside but dark red outside.
> Great for wine country events. (that are less than 3 hours long haha)




That's an amazing color!


----------



## Christchrist

Dorudon said:


> New arrivals for a Louboutin newbie (proud Louboutin owner since Dec 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> My first So Kate. Still can't believe that a shoe that height can be so comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> Also my first two pairs of "new-cut" Pigalles. Was a bit afraid of the new cut. But I love it
> 
> 
> 
> PS Thanks for all the sizing advices. Would have totally ordered the wrong sizes without this forum.




Congrats they are fun


----------



## LV&Evie

rhondaroni0 said:


> Very Prive in Oxblood
> They are a dark burgundy inside but dark red outside.
> Great for wine country events. (that are less than 3 hours long haha)


Stunning color.


----------



## mizcolon73

I love So Kate's!! Sadly my feet don't!! Really wanted the floral bouquet but my feet weren't having it...
Soooo welcome my décolleté 554 floral bouquet!!! Just the right heel size for me... They fit kind of weird thou had to go down a full size &#128533;

Love them!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## west of the sun

Gorgeous! That floral bouquet is so beautiful in any style!


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:


> I love So Kate's!! Sadly my feet don't!! Really wanted the floral bouquet but my feet weren't having it...
> Soooo welcome my décolleté 554 floral bouquet!!! Just the right heel size for me... They fit kind of weird thou had to go down a full size &#128533;
> 
> Love them!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2548494
> View attachment 2548495



Glad you got a pair. Sad the Kate didn't work out


----------



## mizcolon73

west of the sun said:


> Gorgeous! That floral bouquet is so beautiful in any style!



Thank you!!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Glad you got a pair. Sad the Kate didn't work out



Had 3 pair of So Kate but my ankles just couldn't swing it... &#128555;


----------



## Kenyanqn

mizcolon73 said:


> I love So Kate's!! Sadly my feet don't!! Really wanted the floral bouquet but my feet weren't having it...
> Soooo welcome my décolleté 554 floral bouquet!!! Just the right heel size for me... They fit kind of weird thou had to go down a full size &#128533;
> 
> Love them!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2548494
> View attachment 2548495




Love these!!! I'm thinking about getting them


----------



## mizcolon73

Kenyanqn said:


> Love these!!! I'm thinking about getting them



Thank you &#128522;. If you need a awesome Saks SA let me know &#128522;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mizcolon73 said:


> I love So Kate's!! Sadly my feet don't!! Really wanted the floral bouquet but my feet weren't having it...
> Soooo welcome my décolleté 554 floral bouquet!!! Just the right heel size for me... They fit kind of weird thou had to go down a full size &#128533;
> 
> Love them!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2548494
> View attachment 2548495



gorgeous, congrats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mizcolon73 said:


> I love So Kate's!! Sadly my feet don't!! Really wanted the floral bouquet but my feet weren't having it...
> Soooo welcome my décolleté 554 floral bouquet!!! Just the right heel size for me... They fit kind of weird thou had to go down a full size &#128533;
> 
> Love them!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2548494
> View attachment 2548495



I love the floral print!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Shopaholic0705 said:


> So happy with these new white LP's! Now if only summer would come faster!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546910


White lady peeps looks cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rhondaroni0 said:


> View attachment 2545223
> View attachment 2545224
> 
> 
> Ivory Lillian
> Snakeskin Rolando
> 
> I think I'm becoming a Prive and Rolando line collector. I just need to get my hands on some nude Dillians.


In love with the python!


----------



## anniethecat

mizcolon73 said:


> I love So Kate's!! Sadly my feet don't!! Really wanted the floral bouquet but my feet weren't having it...
> Soooo welcome my décolleté 554 floral bouquet!!! Just the right heel size for me... They fit kind of weird thou had to go down a full size &#128533;
> 
> Love them!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2548494
> View attachment 2548495




So pretty!


----------



## PretaPorterChic

YAY, after a long wait and many hurdles I finally got my first pair of Loubis...the Pigalle 100mm  Normally i wear a 7.5 but had to get these in a 38.5, the 37.5 was way too tight and these are still a little snug but they'll stretch some right? Am I correct in that I've read the 100mm hasn't changed design but the 120mm has?


----------



## PretaPorterChic

mizcolon73 said:


> I love So Kate's!! Sadly my feet don't!! Really wanted the floral bouquet but my feet weren't having it...
> Soooo welcome my décolleté 554 floral bouquet!!! Just the right heel size for me... They fit kind of weird thou had to go down a full size &#128533;
> 
> Love them!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2548494
> View attachment 2548495


Pretty!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Love these!! I cant wear the pigalle 120 or so kate so the decollete 554 is my new fav style



mizcolon73 said:


> I love So Kate's!! Sadly my feet don't!! Really wanted the floral bouquet but my feet weren't having it...
> Sooooo welcome my décolleté 554 floral bouquet!!! Just the right heel size for me... They fit kind of weird thou had to go down a full size &#128533;
> 
> Love them!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2548494
> View attachment 2548495


----------



## mizcolon73

PretaPorterChic said:


> Pretty!!



Thank you



mistyknightwin said:


> Love these!! I cant wear the pigalle 120 or so kate so the decollete 554 is my new fav style



Yes, those are some ankle breakers for me!! The décolleté work out fantastically!! Thank you


----------



## Hipployta

Not a fan of Crystal so these are going back to Horatio...what to get on the store credit


----------



## west of the sun

PretaPorterChic said:


> YAY, after a long wait and many hurdles I finally got my first pair of Loubis...the Pigalle 100mm  Normally i wear a 7.5 but had to get these in a 38.5, the 37.5 was way too tight and these are still a little snug but they'll stretch some right? Am I correct in that I've read the 100mm hasn't changed design but the 120mm has?



these look absolutely gorgeous on you! although the 100s have changed, the changes are much more subtle


----------



## Louboulove

Hipployta said:


> Not a fan of Crystal so these are going back to Horatio...what to get on the store credit


What dont you like about them?!  I have the Blue Python Biancas and I love the wet look and texture. Awww lol


----------



## bellamaria

Waiting in anticipation for the last few days.. finally here! Youpi 120 mm. Same heel as the So Kate.. LOVE!


----------



## Hipployta

Louboulove said:


> What dont you like about them?!  I have the Blue Python Biancas and I love the wet look and texture. Awww lol



They just look tacky...the blue python crystal actually did look okay


----------



## DeMiau

bellamaria said:


> Waiting in anticipation for the last few days.. finally here! Youpi 120 mm. Same heel as the So Kate.. LOVE!



Sexiest peep toe on Earh right now !!!
Allready in the process of ordering them in black.
How do they fit, did you take the same size as your So Kate ??????????????


----------



## bellamaria

I know! Knew i had to have it as soon as i saw the shoe! Yes, i did take the same as i am in the So Kate. They were pretty comfy walking around my apt so far.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bellamaria said:


> Waiting in anticipation for the last few days.. finally here! Youpi 120 mm. Same heel as the So Kate.. LOVE!



Those are super cute!!!


----------



## 9distelle

bellamaria said:


> Waiting in anticipation for the last few days.. finally here! Youpi 120 mm. Same heel as the So Kate.. LOVE!


They are awesome, congrats!! Mod pics!!


----------



## itsmeL007

rhondaroni0 said:


> Very Prive in Oxblood
> They are a dark burgundy inside but dark red outside.
> Great for wine country events. (that are less than 3 hours long haha)



Love the color!!


----------



## itsmeL007

mizcolon73 said:


> I love So Kate's!! Sadly my feet don't!! Really wanted the floral bouquet but my feet weren't having it...
> Soooo welcome my décolleté 554 floral bouquet!!! Just the right heel size for me... They fit kind of weird thou had to go down a full size &#128533;
> 
> Love them!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2548494
> View attachment 2548495



Oh soooo lovely!


----------



## PretaPorterChic

west of the sun said:


> these look absolutely gorgeous on you! although the 100s have changed, the changes are much more subtle


Thanks


----------



## rhondaroni0

My new favorite pair (sorry Lillian)




Very prive with spikes. I'm in love. been looking for these babies for months!!!!


----------



## PurseACold

rhondaroni0 said:


> My new favorite pair (sorry Lillian)
> 
> View attachment 2554502
> 
> 
> Very prive with spikes. I'm in love. been looking for these babies for months!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2554504


Gorgeous shoes, but then again, I'm biased, because I have the same pair and love them   Enjoy them!


----------



## rhondaroni0

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous shoes, but then again, I'm biased, because I have the same pair and love them   Enjoy them!




Thanks! What do you wear them with? Have any suggestions?


----------



## Jeann__

Hey, These are my first CL's and im in loooove! But they run kind of small and I guess I have to wear them a few times to break them in. Shouldve ordered a half size up but now they are sold out


----------



## bougainvillier

rhondaroni0 said:


> My new favorite pair (sorry Lillian)
> 
> View attachment 2554502
> 
> 
> Very prive with spikes. I'm in love. been looking for these babies for months!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2554504




Amazing pair. Great find and enjoy!!!


----------



## Hipployta

Bluefly randomly had the Anthracite Flannel Lady Peep Spikes


----------



## Hipployta

rhondaroni0 said:


> My new favorite pair (sorry Lillian)
> 
> View attachment 2554502
> 
> 
> Very prive with spikes. I'm in love. been looking for these babies for months!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2554504



I still randomly wear mine. Congrats!


----------



## PurseACold

rhondaroni0 said:


> Thanks! What do you wear them with? Have any suggestions?


These shoes draw your attention so I love to wear them with something basic, like jeans or a little black (or red or pink or other one colored) dress. Enjoy!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Oh wow!!! So I've missed a whole ton of gorgeous new shoes!! Sorry for the general shoutout and thank you so much to the lovely ladies for the previous compliments! Congrats to everyone here!! I've just gotten my new multicolour Pigalle spikes 2 weeks ago but had no time to post here till now.


----------



## EMMY

Jeann__ said:


> Hey, These are my first CL's and im in loooove! But they run kind of small and I guess I have to wear them a few times to break them in. Shouldve ordered a half size up but now they are sold out


 

Oh those are gorgeous!!! What style is that?


----------



## tinachkaa

daintyfeet said:


> Oh wow!!! So I've missed a whole ton of gorgeous new shoes!! Sorry for the general shoutout and thank you so much to the lovely ladies for the previous compliments! Congrats to everyone here!! I've just gotten my new multicolour Pigalle spikes 2 weeks ago but had no time to post here till now.




I've been reluctant to get these but after seeing how pretty they look on the feet I think these might end up in my closet as well lol They look like so much fun I hope you have a great time wearing them!


----------



## bougainvillier

daintyfeet said:


> Oh wow!!! So I've missed a whole ton of gorgeous new shoes!! Sorry for the general shoutout and thank you so much to the lovely ladies for the previous compliments! Congrats to everyone here!! I've just gotten my new multicolour Pigalle spikes 2 weeks ago but had no time to post here till now.



so cute. it's like candies on your feet! congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

rhondaroni0 said:


> My new favorite pair (sorry Lillian)
> 
> View attachment 2554502
> 
> 
> Very prive with spikes. I'm in love. been looking for these babies for months!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2554504




They are cute. My friend has a pair. They are her go to shoes


----------



## SerillaK

rhondaroni0 said:


> My new favorite pair (sorry Lillian)
> 
> View attachment 2554502
> 
> 
> Very prive with spikes. I'm in love. been looking for these babies for months!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2554504


Great find.


----------



## Jeann__

EMMY said:


> Oh those are gorgeous!!! What style is that?


So Kates in patent leather


----------



## Hipployta

daintyfeet said:


> Oh wow!!! So I've missed a whole ton of gorgeous new shoes!! Sorry for the general shoutout and thank you so much to the lovely ladies for the previous compliments! Congrats to everyone here!! I've just gotten my new multicolour Pigalle spikes 2 weeks ago but had no time to post here till now.



I kept thinking that these wouldn't be cute but maybe I was wrong


----------



## stilly

daintyfeet said:


> Oh wow!!! So I've missed a whole ton of gorgeous new shoes!! Sorry for the general shoutout and thank you so much to the lovely ladies for the previous compliments! Congrats to everyone here!! I've just gotten my new multicolour Pigalle spikes 2 weeks ago but had no time to post here till now.




Those look amazing on you!!!
Really cute!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rhondaroni0 said:


> My new favorite pair (sorry Lillian)
> 
> View attachment 2554502
> 
> 
> Very prive with spikes. I'm in love. been looking for these babies for months!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2554504



Yum spikes!


----------



## daintyfeet

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2512187
> 
> 
> So Kate Frambiosine watersnake. Perfect addition to my pink collection.



Gasp!!! GORGEOUS!!!! I couldn't get any in my size!  congrats babe!!


----------



## daintyfeet

rachellemel said:


> Love the color too!  The M&M's are such a cute touch!





bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! Loving this color





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very cute!





Christchrist said:


> This pic is adorable.  Love that color



Thank you so much kind ladies! So sorry for the late reply as I lost track of my previous post! Just found it on page 200.


----------



## daintyfeet

tinachkaa said:


> I've been reluctant to get these but after seeing how pretty they look on the feet I think these might end up in my closet as well lol They look like so much fun I hope you have a great time wearing them!



Thank you sweetie!! I LOVE THEM!!! They make me feel so happy whenever I wear them!!  literally candy for my feet!!


----------



## daintyfeet

bougainvillier said:


> so cute. it's like candies on your feet! congrats!



Thank you very much dear!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Hipployta said:


> I kept thinking that these wouldn't be cute but maybe I was wrong



They might not be everyone's cup of tea but they sure are mine. Hehe! I've even got compliments from strangers when wearing them.


----------



## daintyfeet

stilly said:


> Those look amazing on you!!!
> Really cute!!!



Thank you SO much stilly!! It's all thanks to your kind advice and encouragement of "practice makes perfect" some time ago that I'm able to persevere and walk well in my So Kates today. Owe you a big THANK YOU gurl!!! Bless you! Xoxox


----------



## daintyfeet

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516912
> 
> this is my new Strass pigalle 120



Stunningly gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## daintyfeet

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516914
> 
> this is body Strass 100mm



Aww I want these!!! But couldn't get my size at all. Congrats to you on this gorgeous pair!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate and white patent SO pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520944
> View attachment 2520945



Congrats! You got the white patent afterall. And the So Kates are TDF!!!!!


----------



## Debbie1234

Hi there.  This is my first post, other than for authentication requests.  I LOVE Louboutin and here is a pair of one of my fav flats


----------



## Spaceflocke

Very nice love them


----------



## mamabear66

I've got a new love as well.  look so cute. im in love with them even though i ordered 1/2 size bigger than my feet  im still wondering should i keep it or let it go to a better home and re-order a size 36. these 10cm version make it better to walk on 

P/s: any pregnant ladies outthere can give me a bit of advice please. Im currently 5 weeks pregnant and these are half a size bigger than my true size. Should i keep it until after i gave birth to see if it fits better? Because some of my friend told me after you give birth, your shoes  generally go up by 1 size  
Thanks ladies


----------



## MegsVC

I resisted all this fun candy coloured spring beauties, and finally got my boring black work shoes! 
They are ridiculously comfortable, and despite being my lowest heel yet, are still super sexy 
Many thanks to an awesome TPFer that helped me find them! 

Can't decide  if they're old or new pigalle 100s?  They look higher cut in this picture because of the angle, but they don't look too high on the foot.. The changes to the 100s were pretty subtle so  I can't tell.. Don't care either, love them either way!


----------



## kb_158

MegsVC said:


> I resisted all this fun candy coloured spring beauties, and finally got my boring black work shoes!
> They are ridiculously comfortable, and despite being my lowest heel yet, are still super sexy
> Many thanks to an awesome TPFer that helped me find them!
> 
> Can't decide  if they're old or new pigalle 100s?  They look higher cut in this picture because of the angle, but they don't look too high on the foot.. The changes to the 100s were pretty subtle so  I can't tell.. Don't care either, love them either way!


Not boring at all!! In fact, I just ordered the same exact pair yesterday and am waiting for the pumps to arrive! I'm not sure if the ones that I ordered are the old or the new version. I'll have to wait and find out! 

These are absolutely gorgeous and hope you enjoy them!


----------



## mamabear66

daintyfeet said:


> They might not be everyone's cup of tea but they sure are mine. Hehe! I've even got compliments from strangers when wearing them.




They're super cute arnt they  hey love did you get your true to size for the 100s multi spike or did you go up a lil?


----------



## bougainvillier

MegsVC said:


> I resisted all this fun candy coloured spring beauties, and finally got my boring black work shoes!
> They are ridiculously comfortable, and despite being my lowest heel yet, are still super sexy
> Many thanks to an awesome TPFer that helped me find them!
> 
> Can't decide  if they're old or new pigalle 100s?  They look higher cut in this picture because of the angle, but they don't look too high on the foot.. The changes to the 100s were pretty subtle so  I can't tell.. Don't care either, love them either way!



such a classic, esp in nappa! congrats and i think this is a great pair. also, i don't think the new p100 cut is much different than an old.


----------



## Kenyanqn

mamabear66 said:


> I've got a new love as well.  look so cute. im in love with them even though i ordered 1/2 size bigger than my feet  im still wondering should i keep it or let it go to a better home and re-order a size 36. these 10cm version make it better to walk on
> 
> P/s: any pregnant ladies outthere can give me a bit of advice please. Im currently 5 weeks pregnant and these are half a size bigger than my true size. Should i keep it until after i gave birth to see if it fits better? Because some of my friend told me after you give birth, your shoes  generally go up by 1 size
> Thanks ladies




This doesn't apply to everyone. After I gave birth my shoe size remained the same, so I had no issues with that.


----------



## rhondaroni0

I was a US7M when I got pregnant with my first baby. I have 3 kids now and I learn toward an US8.5D

I love that pattern. It's the cutest one they've put out in a long time. 





mamabear66 said:


> I've got a new love as well.  look so cute. im in love with them even though i ordered 1/2 size bigger than my feet  im still wondering should i keep it or let it go to a better home and re-order a size 36. these 10cm version make it better to walk on
> 
> P/s: any pregnant ladies outthere can give me a bit of advice please. Im currently 5 weeks pregnant and these are half a size bigger than my true size. Should i keep it until after i gave birth to see if it fits better? Because some of my friend told me after you give birth, your shoes  generally go up by 1 size
> Thanks ladies


----------



## Christchrist

mamabear66 said:


> I've got a new love as well.  look so cute. im in love with them even though i ordered 1/2 size bigger than my feet  im still wondering should i keep it or let it go to a better home and re-order a size 36. these 10cm version make it better to walk on
> 
> P/s: any pregnant ladies outthere can give me a bit of advice please. Im currently 5 weeks pregnant and these are half a size bigger than my true size. Should i keep it until after i gave birth to see if it fits better? Because some of my friend told me after you give birth, your shoes  generally go up by 1 size
> Thanks ladies




I haven't gone up. My feet are fatter while pregnant but they don't stay that way


----------



## nolegirl01

Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!


----------



## atrain

mamabear66 said:


> I've got a new love as well.  look so cute. im in love with them even though i ordered 1/2 size bigger than my feet  im still wondering should i keep it or let it go to a better home and re-order a size 36. these 10cm version make it better to walk on
> 
> P/s: any pregnant ladies outthere can give me a bit of advice please. Im currently 5 weeks pregnant and these are half a size bigger than my true size. Should i keep it until after i gave birth to see if it fits better? Because some of my friend told me after you give birth, your shoes  generally go up by 1 size
> Thanks ladies



This was one of my biggest fears when I was pregnant! Well, I mean, besides the regular pregnancy worries. But after two kids my feet haven't changed a bit.


----------



## atrain

nolegirl01 said:


> Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## mamabear66

Thanks ladies for all the advices, I guess I would keep buying pigalles 100s  tts then even though I'm in fear of the changing feet


----------



## katelovesshoes

mamabear66 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the advices, I guess I would keep buying pigalles 100s  tts then even though I'm in fear of the changing feet



For me too I would say the same, my feet swelled at the very end of my pregnancy but went back to normal afterwards. Of course we are all different and for some the size may alter but personally I would just get your normal size. Either that or wait until after your pregnancy (a near-impossible task with cl's I know!)


----------



## katelovesshoes

mamabear66 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the advices, I guess I would keep buying pigalles 100s  tts then even though I'm in fear of the changing feet



I meant to say congratulations on your pregnancy! Hope you can find a smaller size if you decide too they are such a fun pair


----------



## katelovesshoes

nolegirl01 said:


> Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!



Congratulations and snap have these too, fully agree they are sooo pretty! Fab first pair to get and gorgeous mod shots! Love how your dog is looking all cute in the background and hope he/she doesn't harbour any chewing habits! Keep them out of reach!


----------



## mamabear66

katelovesshoes said:


> I meant to say congratulations on your pregnancy! Hope you can find a smaller size if you decide too they are such a fun pair




Thank you so much  I know I don't think I can hold off from CL's for nine months hahah. I did check, they have 1 36 pair left so I'm gonna go for it  they will stretch I have a strong belief about it now after stupidly order half size bigger for pigalles because of my pregnancy


----------



## SerillaK

nolegirl01 said:


> Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!


Your puppy looks interested too.


----------



## DeMiau

Youpi finally arrived from Monaco two days ago after having these on the screen since we first saw them about 10 weeks ago. Been on every waitlist possible for these.
Same size as So Kate. I highly recommend these if you like peep toes, soooo sexy. What a fantastic shoe! This is the sexiest peep toe on earth, temporarily 














There is something where I would like to ask for help. Every time I order a pair of shoes I request two business cards of the store I bought from. It`s a collecting/hunting thing for me. My wife gets the shoes and I get the business cards. Of course I never make it to all stores in this world nor will I ever order form all stores. So if anyone is willing to help me out just send me a pm for my adress and simply send them to me by letter.
NOO , I dont want your adress  , just send it anonymous or put a fake one on it.
But help would be great. I plan on framing them so I have my own piece of Louboutin art.
It would be great to get them in this creme tone that they ususally have, but it seems that they switched to white :-/
Thanks for reading !!


----------



## Hipployta

Debbie1234 said:


> Hi there.  This is my first post, other than for authentication requests.  I LOVE Louboutin and here is a pair of one of my fav flats



Oh I have these...wear them all the time...super cute


----------



## Jujubay

bellamaria said:


> Waiting in anticipation for the last few days.. finally here! Youpi 120 mm. Same heel as the So Kate.. LOVE!



Oh, these are beautiful!


----------



## All Smiles

Im so happy with this bargin


----------



## 9distelle

DeMiau said:


> Youpi finally arrived from Monaco two days ago after having these on the screen since we first saw them about 10 weeks ago. Been on every waitlist possible for these.
> Same size as So Kate. I highly recommend these if you like peep toes, soooo sexy. What a fantastic shoe! This is the sexiest peep toe on earth, temporarily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something where I would like to ask for help. Every time I order a pair of shoes I request two business cards of the store I bought from. It`s a collecting/hunting thing for me. My wife gets the shoes and I get the business cards. Of course I never make it to all stores in this world nor will I ever order form all stores. So if anyone is willing to help me out just send me a pm for my adress and simply send them to me by letter.
> NOO , I dont want your adress  , just send it anonymous or put a fake one on it.
> But help would be great. I plan on framing them so I have my own piece of Louboutin art.
> It would be great to get them in this creme tone that they ususally have, but it seems that they switched to white :-/
> Thanks for reading !!


They are awesome especially in black patent, congrats!! Mod pics!!


----------



## samina

New to me Purple lizard VP and Special Order Blue Suede Pigalle


----------



## LolasCloset

I absolutely LOVE my new foxtrots! They are my most comfortable pair to date and they were in brand new perfect condition when they arrived yesterday


----------



## rachellemel

All Smiles said:


> Im so happy with this bargin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559443




Those are super sexy!  Congrats!


----------



## rachellemel

nolegirl01 said:


> Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!




Pretty. They look great on you!  And your dog is pretty cute!


----------



## rachellemel

samina said:


> New to me Purple lizard VP and Special Order Blue Suede Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559762




Mmm lizard!  Lovely!


----------



## rachellemel

DeMiau said:


> Youpi finally arrived from Monaco two days ago after having these on the screen since we first saw them about 10 weeks ago. Been on every waitlist possible for these.
> 
> Same size as So Kate. I highly recommend these if you like peep toes, soooo sexy. What a fantastic shoe! This is the sexiest peep toe on earth, temporarily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something where I would like to ask for help. Every time I order a pair of shoes I request two business cards of the store I bought from. It`s a collecting/hunting thing for me. My wife gets the shoes and I get the business cards. Of course I never make it to all stores in this world nor will I ever order form all stores. So if anyone is willing to help me out just send me a pm for my adress and simply send them to me by letter.
> 
> NOO , I dont want your adress  , just send it anonymous or put a fake one on it.
> 
> But help would be great. I plan on framing them so I have my own piece of Louboutin art.
> 
> It would be great to get them in this creme tone that they ususally have, but it seems that they switched to white :-/
> 
> Thanks for reading !!




Love peeptoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

samina said:


> New to me Purple lizard VP and Special Order Blue Suede Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559762



Yum purple lizard! Those are extremely hard to find! What a score!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DeMiau said:


> Youpi finally arrived from Monaco two days ago after having these on the screen since we first saw them about 10 weeks ago. Been on every waitlist possible for these.
> Same size as So Kate. I highly recommend these if you like peep toes, soooo sexy. What a fantastic shoe! This is the sexiest peep toe on earth, temporarily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something where I would like to ask for help. Every time I order a pair of shoes I request two business cards of the store I bought from. It`s a collecting/hunting thing for me. My wife gets the shoes and I get the business cards. Of course I never make it to all stores in this world nor will I ever order form all stores. So if anyone is willing to help me out just send me a pm for my adress and simply send them to me by letter.
> NOO , I dont want your adress  , just send it anonymous or put a fake one on it.
> But help would be great. I plan on framing them so I have my own piece of Louboutin art.
> It would be great to get them in this creme tone that they ususally have, but it seems that they switched to white :-/
> Thanks for reading !!



Beautiful!


----------



## NeonLights

samina said:


> New to me Purple lizard VP and Special Order Blue Suede Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559762



Love the colors of both!!! But the blue suede is a world of its on !!


----------



## Noussa

Hello ladies !
My first CL. Lady peep (38.5). I wanted the Fifi 120 in black patent but couldn't get my hands on them  Mods pics will follow.


----------



## samina

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum purple lizard! Those are extremely hard to find! What a score!




Lavenderduckiez- I've wanted these ever since I saw them on Nakedmotherof2.. Took me years n years to find them. Thanks!!


----------



## samina

NeonLights said:


> Love the colors of both!!! But the blue suede is a world of its on !!




NeonLights - thank you! The blue are my birthday heels, I've wanted blue suede pigalles for ages and finally decided to place a special order


----------



## DeMiau

Mod-Shots, as requested.


----------



## ellegreene

Noussa said:


> Hello ladies !
> My first CL. Lady peep (38.5). I wanted the Fifi 120 in black patent but couldn't get my hands on them  Mods pics will follow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2560827


I love the Lady Peeps! Every time I see them I always think about how much I like them!


----------



## PIPET83

hi, my CL COLLECTION.


----------



## NeonLights

samina said:


> NeonLights - thank you! The blue are my birthday heels, I've wanted blue suede pigalles for ages and finally decided to place a special order



Happy birthday!! Special pair for special occasion


----------



## NeonLights

DeMiau said:


> Mod-Shots, as requested.



Those black peep toes are super sexy!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Noussa said:


> Hello ladies !
> My first CL. Lady peep (38.5). I wanted the Fifi 120 in black patent but couldn't get my hands on them  Mods pics will follow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2560827


Congrats! They are lovely!


----------



## kitzad

His & Hers &#128521;&#128096;


----------



## Genette

daintyfeet said:


> Oh wow!!! So I've missed a whole ton of gorgeous new shoes!! Sorry for the general shoutout and thank you so much to the lovely ladies for the previous compliments! Congrats to everyone here!! I've just gotten my new multicolour Pigalle spikes 2 weeks ago but had no time to post here till now.



So cute!


----------



## Genette

juicy935 said:


> View attachment 2541889
> 
> 
> Farfameah I believe is the name
> 
> Got them in black today, so beautiful



Those look hot!


----------



## Superstar88

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2561602
> 
> 
> His & Hers &#128521;&#128096;




Cute xx


----------



## Superstar88

PIPET83 said:


> hi, my CL COLLECTION.




Wow great collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2561602
> 
> 
> His & Hers &#128521;&#128096;



Very nice!


----------



## PIPET83

Superstar88 said:


> Wow great collection!


thank you..


----------



## 9distelle

DeMiau said:


> Mod-Shots, as requested.


The two pairs look great on you!!


----------



## rachellemel

How cute!! His and hers!


----------



## kitzad

Thanks all &#128139;&#128139;


----------



## Waffle65

Just got black Decollete 554 100mms. Super comfortable!


----------



## EMMY

Waffle65 said:


> Just got black Decollete 554 100mms. Super comfortable!


 

LOVE them!!!! I just bought them in patent..such a sexy shoe no?!! Enjoy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Waffle65 said:


> Just got black Decollete 554 100mms. Super comfortable!



NIce selection! I agree with the comfort, I have a pair of them and can last hours in them.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

My latest purchases over the last few months
Ron Ron Coral Suede, Ron Ron Tortoise Patent, Batignolles Natural Watersnake, Lucifer Bow Denim, Daffodile Rouge Noir Pyhton, So Kate Ayers


----------



## julieworms

Mrs. MFH said:


> My latest purchases over the last few months
> Ron Ron Coral Suede, Ron Ron Tortoise Patent, Batignolles Natural Watersnake, Lucifer Bow Denim, Daffodile Rouge Noir Pyhton, So Kate Ayers
> View attachment 2564376
> View attachment 2564378
> View attachment 2564379
> View attachment 2564380
> View attachment 2564381
> View attachment 2564383




Wow!!!! Congrats!!!



J Worms


----------



## bougainvillier

Mrs. MFH said:


> My latest purchases over the last few months
> Ron Ron Coral Suede, Ron Ron Tortoise Patent, Batignolles Natural Watersnake, Lucifer Bow Denim, Daffodile Rouge Noir Pyhton, So Kate Ayers
> View attachment 2564376
> View attachment 2564378
> View attachment 2564379
> View attachment 2564380
> View attachment 2564381
> View attachment 2564383



Wow nice haul!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> My latest purchases over the last few months
> Ron Ron Coral Suede, Ron Ron Tortoise Patent, Batignolles Natural Watersnake, Lucifer Bow Denim, Daffodile Rouge Noir Pyhton, So Kate Ayers
> View attachment 2564376
> View attachment 2564378
> View attachment 2564379
> View attachment 2564380
> View attachment 2564381
> View attachment 2564383




Nice job girl. You have quite the collection going


----------



## Kenyanqn

My two new additions: 
Very Prive (eBay find) and the décolleté 554 in satin bouquet


----------



## julieworms




----------



## Mrs. MFH

julieworms said:


> Wow!!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> J Worms




Thank you


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Nice job girl. You have quite the collection going




Thanks CC I've been ghost for awhile, and thought I would share. I see you have a few pairs of So Kate yourself. How do you like them thus far?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bougainvillier said:


> Wow nice haul!




Thank you!


----------



## daintyfeet

mamabear66 said:


> They're super cute arnt they  hey love did you get your true to size for the 100s multi spike or did you go up a lil?



Yes they're totes cute! I love them so! I've got them TTS. All my CLs are TTS.


----------



## daintyfeet

Genette said:


> So cute!



Thank you sweets!


----------



## daintyfeet

Waffle65 said:


> Just got black Decollete 554 100mms. Super comfortable!



Congrats!! I love decolletes too!! My favourite style!!


----------



## daintyfeet

Mrs. MFH said:


> My latest purchases over the last few months
> Ron Ron Coral Suede, Ron Ron Tortoise Patent, Batignolles Natural Watersnake, Lucifer Bow Denim, Daffodile Rouge Noir Pyhton, So Kate Ayers
> View attachment 2564376
> View attachment 2564378
> View attachment 2564379
> View attachment 2564380
> View attachment 2564381
> View attachment 2564383



Wow fabulous purchases!!! Congrats girl!!!


----------



## daintyfeet

My newest babies! Door Knock black kid with gold 100mm. From SS14. Super comfy. Totally in love!


----------



## bougainvillier

daintyfeet said:


> My newest babies! Door Knock black kid with gold 100mm. From SS14. Super comfy. Totally in love!



Amazing! Congrats and how did you size in them?


----------



## anasa

Not the best pictures, but here's my newest pair! &#9786;&#65039; I chased down the Fedex truck and tried them on as soon as I got them.


----------



## MotoChiq

anasa said:


> Not the best pictures, but here's my newest pair! &#9786;&#65039; I chased down the Fedex truck and tried them on as soon as I got them.
> 
> View attachment 2567662
> 
> View attachment 2567663



Gorgeous!  Love the pop of colour for the spring. Glad I'm not the only one who chases down delivery trucks


----------



## rachellemel

anasa said:


> Not the best pictures, but here's my newest pair! &#9786;&#65039; I chased down the Fedex truck and tried them on as soon as I got them.
> 
> View attachment 2567662
> 
> View attachment 2567663




Great shoes!  You also make me feel better that I chase down the fedex truck!


----------



## Annie81

anasa said:


> Not the best pictures, but here's my newest pair! &#9786;&#65039; I chased down the Fedex truck and tried them on as soon as I got them.
> 
> View attachment 2567662
> 
> View attachment 2567663




Really nice colour


----------



## anasa

Thank you! I know - I just bought a pair of strappy heels in turquoise as well. Something about the weather has me reaching for bright candy colored shoes.  



MotoChiq said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the pop of colour for the spring. Glad I'm not the only one who chases down delivery trucks


----------



## anasa

Thanks! (Oh I know - I sprinted one and a half blocks because the fedex truck was approaching my building and I didn't want him to leave. Hahahha.)


rachellemel said:


> Great shoes!  You also make me feel better that I chase down the fedex truck!


----------



## anasa

Thank you! 


Annie81 said:


> Really nice colour


----------



## brookybaby0402

Just got these a few days ago...


----------



## 9distelle

brookybaby0402 said:


> View attachment 2567874
> 
> 
> Just got these a few days ago...


Awesome, congrats!! Mod pics!!


----------



## pisces315

Hey there, new to the Forum! These babies arrived Thursday, thoughts?!


----------



## atrain

pisces315 said:


> Hey there, new to the Forum! These babies arrived Thursday, thoughts?!



I've had my eye on those. I love them!! How did you size in them?


----------



## pisces315

atrain said:


> I've had my eye on those. I love them!! How did you size in them?


I took a 37 in these. I usually wear a 37/37.5 depending on style. I tried them on in a Cognac color at NM to be sure, then ordered the Natural from Saks.com. I find I can go smaller on open toe shoes.


----------



## ellegreene

pisces315 said:


> Hey there, new to the Forum! These babies arrived Thursday, thoughts?!


I love them! Was considering getting them, may still do so!  

Mod shots please!


----------



## pisces315

ellegreene said:


> I love them! Was considering getting them, may still do so!
> 
> Mod shots please!


Will post once I get a pedi.. Winter has not been kind.


----------



## twosmallwonders

anasa said:


> Not the best pictures, but here's my newest pair! &#9786;&#65039; I chased down the Fedex truck and tried them on as soon as I got them.
> 
> View attachment 2567662
> 
> View attachment 2567663




This color is TDF!


----------



## Hipployta

I missed all the eBay deals so I had to get these from a nice stylist in London


----------



## Hipployta

daintyfeet said:


> My newest babies! Door Knock black kid with gold 100mm. From SS14. Super comfy. Totally in love!



Oh I'm considering these but I'm thinking 120mm


----------



## brookybaby0402

I adore the spikes!!!! Any thoughts from anyone on the lady peep sizing?


----------



## Spaceflocke

For me the lady perp is 0.5 down from tts... But i have phyton not spikes


----------



## Hipployta

brookybaby0402 said:


> I adore the spikes!!!! Any thoughts from anyone on the lady peep sizing?



All 5 of my LP spikes are 38.5 but I can wear a 38 in them. My CL TTS is 38.5 but my US TTS is so I wear 38 in Bianca, Dafs, and so on


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> My latest purchases over the last few months
> Ron Ron Coral Suede, Ron Ron Tortoise Patent, Batignolles Natural Watersnake, Lucifer Bow Denim, Daffodile Rouge Noir Pyhton, So Kate Ayers
> View attachment 2564376
> View attachment 2564378
> View attachment 2564379
> View attachment 2564380
> View attachment 2564381
> View attachment 2564383



Yum! beautiful selection! Model pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

daintyfeet said:


> My newest babies! Door Knock black kid with gold 100mm. From SS14. Super comfy. Totally in love!



Nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

brookybaby0402 said:


> View attachment 2567874
> 
> 
> Just got these a few days ago...



THe altadamas are my all time favorite pair.


----------



## Aplblsm

.


----------



## Aplblsm

Particule Ayers Roccia.  Sorry the picture is so large; I can't figure out how to reduce the size.


----------



## leejae88

After months of searching I finally got my hands on this pair of suede resillissimas via Bluefly. Love at first sight!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Hipployta said:


> I missed all the eBay deals so I had to get these from a nice stylist in London



Beautiful!


----------



## laurenychu

posted this in a separate thread, but here are my new work shoes! took forever to find my size and it was definitely worth the hunt!!


----------



## tinachkaa

laurenychu said:


> posted this in a separate thread, but here are my new work shoes! took forever to find my size and it was definitely worth the hunt!!
> View attachment 2573734



These are incredible! ENJY!


----------



## Alar6967

Just bought these lovelies today!!





(ignore the socks haha I always wear them when trying on new shoes so if they don't fit they won't leave a mark!)


----------



## Nadin22

Alar6967 said:


> Just bought these lovelies today!!
> View attachment 2574056
> View attachment 2574057
> View attachment 2574058
> 
> 
> (ignore the socks haha I always wear them when trying on new shoes so if they don't fit they won't leave a mark!)



Congrats, they are very cute!


----------



## brookybaby0402

Anyone have any idea when christian louboutin's site will have the sizes restocked? Been trying to get nude Altadama, lady peep, or palais royal forever....


----------



## Hipployta

These did not look flattering on me at all...so they are headed back to Robertson tomorrow...


----------



## sparkleswirl

Hi ladies, I need your advice. I want a pair of black patent letter platform heels.  
I already have a green suede Rolando pair, and a 140mm hot pink Bianca in patent leather. Both pairs are a size 9

I would like to purchase the Bianca, 120 mm in black patent leather in a size 9.  

However I just went to the podiatrist today as I have a problem with my toes. The joints on my last 2 toes on booth feet, are being very badly irritated as I wear my heels (any brand really) and the doctor said either 
1) find a different brand of shoes that don't bother me and have a small heel, or
2) deal with the pain (which sometimes is so bad that I can't stay at a function all night because my toes or killing me) take alleve or Advil in the morning and then before I wear the heels, put some silk tape on my joints so it creates a barrier between the shoes and my toes

Other than that, she said in time it will get worse and I may have to undergo surgery where the recovery can take 9 months and it is no guarantee that it will be better.

I was hoping to get these shoes tomorrow but now I'm not sure if these will continue to irritate to my toes + the SA at Bergdorfs told me that platforms are' going out of style. He was look around--- they are fading out. 

Can someone tell me if they ever had  problem with the joints on their toes, and what shoes you recommend I get?

Thank you sooooo much
xoxo MiMi


----------



## Hipployta

Health first...wear flats or kitten heels



sparkleswirl said:


> Hi ladies, I need your advice. I want a pair of black patent letter platform heels.
> I already have a green suede Rolando pair, and a 140mm hot pink Bianca in patent leather. Both pairs are a size 9
> 
> I would like to purchase the Bianca, 120 mm in black patent leather in a size 9.
> 
> However I just went to the podiatrist today as I have a problem with my toes. The joints on my last 2 toes on booth feet, are being very badly irritated as I wear my heels (any brand really) and the doctor said either
> 1) find a different brand of shoes that don't bother me and have a small heel, or
> 2) deal with the pain (which sometimes is so bad that I can't stay at a function all night because my toes or killing me) take alleve or Advil in the morning and then before I wear the heels, put some silk tape on my joints so it creates a barrier between the shoes and my toes
> 
> Other than that, she said in time it will get worse and I may have to undergo surgery where the recovery can take 9 months and it is no guarantee that it will be better.
> 
> I was hoping to get these shoes tomorrow but now I'm not sure if these will continue to irritate to my toes + the SA at Bergdorfs told me that platforms are' going out of style. He was look around--- they are fading out.
> 
> Can someone tell me if they ever had  problem with the joints on their toes, and what shoes you recommend I get?
> 
> Thank you sooooo much
> xoxo MiMi


----------



## tdennis

sparkleswirl said:


> Hi ladies, I need your advice. I want a pair of black patent letter platform heels.
> I already have a green suede Rolando pair, and a 140mm hot pink Bianca in patent leather. Both pairs are a size 9
> 
> I would like to purchase the Bianca, 120 mm in black patent leather in a size 9.
> 
> However I just went to the podiatrist today as I have a problem with my toes. The joints on my last 2 toes on booth feet, are being very badly irritated as I wear my heels (any brand really) and the doctor said either
> 1) find a different brand of shoes that don't bother me and have a small heel, or
> 2) deal with the pain (which sometimes is so bad that I can't stay at a function all night because my toes or killing me) take alleve or Advil in the morning and then before I wear the heels, put some silk tape on my joints so it creates a barrier between the shoes and my toes
> 
> Other than that, she said in time it will get worse and I may have to undergo surgery where the recovery can take 9 months and it is no guarantee that it will be better.
> 
> I was hoping to get these shoes tomorrow but now I'm not sure if these will continue to irritate to my toes + the SA at Bergdorfs told me that platforms are' going out of style. He was look around--- they are fading out.
> 
> Can someone tell me if they ever had  problem with the joints on their toes, and what shoes you recommend I get?
> 
> Thank you sooooo much
> xoxo MiMi


No shoe, despite the beauty or style, is worth your long term health. CL makes cute flats


----------



## jmsk112486

Look what I picked up at nordstrom rack!! And it was a steal too!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hipployta said:


> Health first...wear flats or kitten heels



Agree!


----------



## Annie81

jmsk112486 said:


> View attachment 2579681
> 
> 
> Look what I picked up at nordstrom rack!! And it was a steal too!!




Love these are they simple pumps? I've got a black pair and love them can't wait to wear them tomorrow night it's there first time out


----------



## batfish

tdennis said:


> No shoe, despite the beauty or style, is worth your long term health. CL makes cute flats




I agree with this.  Get some nice flats which won't make the problem with your feet worse.

I feel your pain though. I've recently injured my foot and can't wear any heels.  I really wanted to buy a pair of pigalle 120s, and still do.  I might need surgery on my foot and so I might never be able to wear shoes like that again and secondly even if I can, my shoe size on that foot might change after surgery so if I buy the shoes now they may not fit which would be a complete waste of money.  

You completely have my sympathy but I think sometimes we have to do the sensible thing (even if we'd prefer not to!)


----------



## 9distelle

laurenychu said:


> posted this in a separate thread, but here are my new work shoes! took forever to find my size and it was definitely worth the hunt!!
> View attachment 2573734


They look awesome on you, congrats!!


----------



## Luna_Prima

This babes came in on Saturday  my wedding shoes :kiss:

Jenny 150 Satin Slingback


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Thanks to stalking eBay I got these Gorgeous Python Rolandos for a $550 steal!  I've always wanted to try the Rolando and they are surprisingly not as bad as I've heard. Definitely size up atleast .5 from ur CL TTS.


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks to stalking eBay I got these Gorgeous Python Rolandos for a $550 steal!  I've always wanted to try the Rolando and they are surprisingly not as bad as I've heard. Definitely size up atleast .5 from ur CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580559
> View attachment 2580560
> View attachment 2580562




Girl your closet must be insane


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks to stalking eBay I got these Gorgeous Python Rolandos for a $550 steal!  I've always wanted to try the Rolando and they are surprisingly not as bad as I've heard. Definitely size up atleast .5 from ur CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580559
> View attachment 2580560
> View attachment 2580562




These are gorgeous!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks to stalking eBay I got these Gorgeous Python Rolandos for a $550 steal!  I've always wanted to try the Rolando and they are surprisingly not as bad as I've heard. Definitely size up atleast .5 from ur CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580559
> View attachment 2580560
> View attachment 2580562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Very pretty!!!! And a wonderful price too!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Girl your closet must be insane




I know this isn't your thread, but I'm happy to see your face!  How are you feeling?  You've been quiet...lots of ladies have been too.  I know, I know, at times life does that to us!  I hope you and baby are doing well and healthy!


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

My first pair of CL's. I'm super excited and very surprised at how comfortable they are.


----------



## Dorudon

I bought the new Apostrophe 100 mm and I am very happy with it. If someone is looking for comfortable shoes I can highly recommend them. They run TTS by the way and the toe box looks exactly like the So Kate. At least I can't see a difference.


----------



## BagBragger

Dorudon said:


> I bought the new Apostrophe 100 mm and I am very happy with it. If someone is looking for comfortable shoes I can highly recommend them. They run TTS by the way and the toe box looks exactly like the So Kate. At least I can't see a difference.





I just saw this shoe last week and have been giving it a great deal of thought.  Can it be a daily go to work shoe?  Where'd you find the Neptune?


----------



## Dorudon

BagBragger said:


> I just saw this shoe last week and have been giving it a great deal of thought.  Can it be a daily go to work shoe?  Where'd you find the Neptune?


"Can it be a daily go to work shoe? "

Thats why I bought them. I tried them on and they felt comfortable immediately. I can even walk with the leather sole. Usually I need vibram to stand and walk proper. This new heel feels more solid than the one from the Pigalle 100. 

"Where'd you find the Neptune?"

Neiman Marcus has a few left. They call it "Apostrophy" I couldn't really find out the difference between the model "Apostrophy" and "Apostrophe" so far.


----------



## BagBragger

Dorudon said:


> "Can it be a daily go to work shoe? "
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I bought them. I tried them on and they felt comfortable immediately. I can even walk with the leather sole. Usually I need vibram to stand and walk proper. This new heel feels more solid than the one from the Pigalle 100.
> 
> 
> 
> "Where'd you find the Neptune?"
> 
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus has a few left. They call it "Apostrophy" I couldn't really find out the difference between the model "Apostrophy" and "Apostrophe" so far.




Thank you!


----------



## jmsk112486

Annie81 said:


> Love these are they simple pumps? I've got a black pair and love them can't wait to wear them tomorrow night it's there first time out




Yup! They are the simple pumps in 85. I got them for 160. Which is really cheap!


----------



## MadisonReese

Can't decide which variation of the floral bouquet I should keep. Or are they both ugly?! I have searched high and low for the floral bouquet that fades purple to orange but no such luck in my size (39) Help!


----------



## Kenyanqn

MadisonReese said:


> Can't decide which variation of the floral bouquet I should keep. Or are they both ugly?! I have searched high and low for the floral bouquet that fades purple to orange but no such luck in my size (39) Help!




I like the pair in the back in the first picture (photo 1-3) it somewhat has the purple to orange fade you want (purple in the back and orange-ish in the front). 
When I ordered mine I was hoping they would have more of a purple shade to it than the white/orange and even though that didn't happen I somewhat liked the ones I received


----------



## Dorudon

MadisonReese said:


> Can't decide which variation of the floral bouquet I should keep. Or are they both ugly?! I have searched high and low for the floral bouquet that fades purple to orange but no such luck in my size (39) Help!


I find it always hard to give such advices because in the end you are the person who has to wear the shoes and should be happy with the decision.

Didn't you have any outfits in mind when you bought that shoe? Maybe try the shoes with the outfits you want to wear them and see what looks better?


----------



## bellamaria

Mod shots of the nude patent Youpi..! Peep toe with So Kate heel 120mm


----------



## rachellemel

bellamaria said:


> Mod shots of the nude patent Youpi..! Peep toe with So Kate heel 120mm




That is just lovely bella!


----------



## PlainnJaine

laurenychu said:


> posted this in a separate thread, but here are my new work shoes! took forever to find my size and it was definitely worth the hunt!!
> View attachment 2573734





Soooo beautiful!!


----------



## 9distelle

bellamaria said:


> Mod shots of the nude patent Youpi..! Peep toe with So Kate heel 120mm


They look awesome on you,  your pedi as well!!


----------



## Chanieish

bellamaria said:


> Mod shots of the nude patent Youpi..! Peep toe with So Kate heel 120mm



Those are some fantastically sexy peep toes! You look great!


----------



## Alohilani

New shoes on the way ... Very Prive 100!  Can't wait for these for spring/summer!!


----------



## Hipployta

After much shipping of various shoes my next keepers at the Door Knock 120


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laurenychu said:


> posted this in a separate thread, but here are my new work shoes! took forever to find my size and it was definitely worth the hunt!!
> View attachment 2573734



Looking good


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Alar6967 said:


> Just bought these lovelies today!!
> View attachment 2574056
> View attachment 2574057
> View attachment 2574058
> 
> 
> (ignore the socks haha I always wear them when trying on new shoes so if they don't fit they won't leave a mark!)



Love heels! Smart idea about the socks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jmsk112486 said:


> View attachment 2579681
> 
> 
> Look what I picked up at nordstrom rack!! And it was a steal too!!



Nice! Nordtrom's Rack? Super jealous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Luna_Prima said:


> This babes came in on Saturday  my wedding shoes :kiss:
> 
> Jenny 150 Satin Slingback



Love them!!!  Model pics please.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fnrthngsnlif said:


> My first pair of CL's. I'm super excited and very surprised at how comfortable they are.



Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Hipployta said:


> After much shipping of various shoes my next keepers at the Door Knock 120



THe door knocks are cute!!!


----------



## Summer sunshine

Not very exciting but these are my first and I wanted a practical pair that I could walk in. They are a bit narrow, my left toes are very squashed so I'm in the process of stretching them out (hairdryer and thick socks!) and they are starting to become more comfortable. 













Thank you to kjbags for authenticating!
Please ignore the ugly heel grip! I forgot to remove it before taking pics!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Summer sunshine said:


> Not very exciting but these are my first and I wanted a practical pair that I could walk in. They are a bit narrow, my left toes are very squashed so I'm in the process of stretching them out (hairdryer and thick socks!) and they are starting to become more comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 2586493
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586494
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586495
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to kjbags for authenticating!
> Please ignore the ugly heel grip! I forgot to remove it before taking pics!




Cute! I thought all shoes had "Paris" on the inside under his name? Maybe it's just me but I've never seen a pair without it


----------



## kjbags

Kenyanqn said:


> Cute! I thought all shoes had "Paris" on the inside under his name? Maybe it's just me but I've never seen a pair without it



http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/cl-authenticity-faq-what-not-to-look-for-493407.html


----------



## Summer sunshine

Kenyanqn said:


> Cute! I thought all shoes had "Paris" on the inside under his name? Maybe it's just me but I've never seen a pair without it



Thank you 

These have been authenticated on here by kjbags. I also checked on this thread 

CL AUTHENTICITY FAQ: WHAT NOT TO LOOK FOR! 

and some CL shoes do not have a Paris stamp.


Post Note: Thank you kjbags for posting the link! I hit reply and then saw that you had posted :urock:


----------



## Kenyanqn

kjbags said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/cl-authenticity-faq-what-not-to-look-for-493407.html




I stand corrected! Thank you kjbags


----------



## Kenyanqn

Summer sunshine said:


> Thank you
> 
> These have been authenticated on here by kjbags. I also checked on this thread
> 
> CL AUTHENTICITY FAQ: WHAT NOT TO LOOK FOR!
> 
> and some CL shoes do not have a Paris stamp.
> 
> 
> Post Note: Thank you kjbags for posting the link! I hit reply and then saw that you had posted :urock:




Ok thank you! I wasn't questioning the authenticity, I was just saying I had never seen a pair without it. But I stand corrected


----------



## Summer sunshine

Kenyanqn said:


> Ok thank you! I wasn't questioning the authenticity, I was just saying I had never seen a pair without it. But I stand corrected



Hey, that's ok! It's good to raise the question and then we can discuss it and check. That's what is so good about this forum, there is so much information.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bellamaria said:


> Mod shots of the nude patent Youpi..! Peep toe with So Kate heel 120mm



Lovely, congrats!



Hipployta said:


> After much shipping of various shoes my next keepers at the Door Knock 120



Congrats again! I like the bit of fierceness!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks to stalking eBay I got these Gorgeous Python Rolandos for a $550 steal!  I've always wanted to try the Rolando and they are surprisingly not as bad as I've heard. Definitely size up atleast .5 from ur CL TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580559
> View attachment 2580560
> View attachment 2580562



Gorgeous, congrats! The Rolandos are such a classic!!


----------



## HotRedBag

Congrats! They look beautiful!


----------



## JuneHawk

After years of searching, I finally found a pair of pink Pompadouce!  I actually got them back in December but I wasn't sure if I was going to keep them so I hadn't posted them.  They are beautiful!  They are also unworn, which is somewhat surprising after so many years.  Of course, I have plenty of 5 and 6 year old unworn shoes of my own.


----------



## LouboutinChick

I've got two new pairs of CL Pigalle  Pigalle's are my favorites for a long time.
You can see my new black spike Pigalle and nude Pigalle 120.


----------



## LolasCloset

JuneHawk said:


> After years of searching, I finally found a pair of pink Pompadouce!  I actually got them back in December but I wasn't sure if I was going to keep them so I hadn't posted them.  They are beautiful!  They are also unworn, which is somewhat surprising after so many years.  Of course, I have plenty of 5 and 6 year old unworn shoes of my own.


These are sooooo gorgeous! Nice find!


----------



## hhl4vr

LouboutinChick said:


> I've got two new pairs of CL Pigalle  Pigalle's are my favorites for a long time.
> You can see my new black spike Pigalle and nude Pigalle 120.


 

Congrats on latest additions-they look wonderful.


----------



## Jujubay

JuneHawk said:


> After years of searching, I finally found a pair of pink Pompadouce!  I actually got them back in December but I wasn't sure if I was going to keep them so I hadn't posted them.  They are beautiful!  They are also unworn, which is somewhat surprising after so many years.  Of course, I have plenty of 5 and 6 year old unworn shoes of my own.



oh these are beautiful.


----------



## 9distelle

JuneHawk said:


> After years of searching, I finally found a pair of pink Pompadouce!  I actually got them back in December but I wasn't sure if I was going to keep them so I hadn't posted them.  They are beautiful!  They are also unworn, which is somewhat surprising after so many years.  Of course, I have plenty of 5 and 6 year old unworn shoes of my own.


They are beautiful, mod pics!!


----------



## Alohilani

JuneHawk said:


> After years of searching, I finally found a pair of pink Pompadouce!  I actually got them back in December but I wasn't sure if I was going to keep them so I hadn't posted them.  They are beautiful!  They are also unworn, which is somewhat surprising after so many years.  Of course, I have plenty of 5 and 6 year old unworn shoes of my own.


Wow - those are a seriously cool find!!


----------



## Alohilani

They finally arrived (it seemed like forever!!) - my VP 100s, and my first pair of nude heels ever.  Woohoo!!


----------



## tdennis

bellamaria said:


> Mod shots of the nude patent Youpi..! Peep toe with So Kate heel 120mm


LOVE! These are next on my list to get!


----------



## teddyak

My second pair of So Kate patent black half size up from my first just because I can't decide which size fit better and I just love it that much to buy the same pair


----------



## teddyak

Missed out on the So Kate cork snake print so I stumble upon these in my size so went ahead and order the décolleté 100mm. Oh so comfy !! I in love


----------



## teddyak

Here is my two new baby together enjoying the view thanks for letting me share


----------



## tinachkaa

teddyak said:


> Missed out on the So Kate cork snake print so I stumble upon these in my size so went ahead and order the décolleté 100mm. Oh so comfy !! I in love



Same thing happened to me! I just love these too. theyre so comfy i feel like i could wear them with anything and all day if i wanted to. They are gorgeous! enjoy both your new babies!


----------



## teddyak

tinachkaa said:


> Same thing happened to me! I just love these too. theyre so comfy i feel like i could wear them with anything and all day if i wanted to. They are gorgeous! enjoy both your new babies!



Thanks you I'm glad I gave this style a try, so comfy but still sexy at the same time. I walk around with these for couple hours and no sign of pain .


----------



## ibeblessed

LouboutinChick said:


> I've got two new pairs of CL Pigalle  Pigalle's are my favorites for a long time.
> You can see my new black spike Pigalle and nude Pigalle 120.



I love these!! So sexy! !


----------



## JadeStarr

ibeblessed said:


> I love these!! So sexy! !


Oooh love the sparkleys


----------



## ClaireBear84

There not new Christian Louboutins to me but I'm new here so thought I'd share my V Neck 120mm pumps in rouge lipstick patent leather.


----------



## tinachkaa

ClaireBear84 said:


> There not new Christian Louboutins to me but I'm new here so thought I'd share my V Neck 120mm pumps in rouge lipstick patent leather.
> 
> View attachment 2591613
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591614





Ooooo these are hott!!!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

New purchase. I love gold glitters! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## hhl4vr

teddyak said:


> Here is my two new baby together enjoying the view thanks for letting me share


 
What lovely additions to your already great collection.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

My Doorknockers finally arrived. I love the shoe but disappointed that Saks misrepresented the heel as 115mm on their website. I preordered this shoe months ago and they send me the 100mm heel. Don't get me wrong, it's very wearable and I ordered them for an all white party but it's not as sexy to me. It's such a hassle to return here and my DH says he loves them but I had my heart set out on the 115. Kinda crazy to order from NM just to have the higher heel, these shoes retail at almost $1k. I don't particularly like the black pair either so ladies how do they look?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

teddyak said:


> Here is my two new baby together enjoying the view thanks for letting me share


Beautiful heels and beautiful view. WHere is this?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bellamaria said:


> Mod shots of the nude patent Youpi..! Peep toe with So Kate heel 120mm



Super sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Summer sunshine said:


> Not very exciting but these are my first and I wanted a practical pair that I could walk in. They are a bit narrow, my left toes are very squashed so I'm in the process of stretching them out (hairdryer and thick socks!) and they are starting to become more comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 2586493
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586494
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586495
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to kjbags for authenticating!
> Please ignore the ugly heel grip! I forgot to remove it before taking pics!



I love classics! GOod selection!


----------



## Nkh1

The doorknockers are so sexy I love those. They will go with everything almost


----------



## Chanieish

Crazyaboutblue said:


> New purchase. I love gold glitters! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592023





OMG! These are stunning! Mod pics please?


----------



## anasa

Wore my hot pink pair for the first time yesterday! I'm loving the contrast with navy. &#128522; And 85 mm is so comfy! I can't walk around for too long in my 100s, but I was able to go down 8 flights of stairs with these hehe.


----------



## Jujubay

Crazyaboutblue said:


> New purchase. I love gold glitters! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592023



Oh these are a beauty.


----------



## IramImtiaz

anasa said:


> Wore my hot pink pair for the first time yesterday! I'm loving the contrast with navy. &#128522; And 85 mm is so comfy! I can't walk around for too long in my 100s, but I was able to go down 8 flights of stairs with these hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2592629



Really pretty! Are these Pigalles?


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats on your first pair!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kalos

anasa said:


> Wore my hot pink pair for the first time yesterday! I'm loving the contrast with navy. &#128522; And 85 mm is so comfy! I can't walk around for too long in my 100s, but I was able to go down 8 flights of stairs with these hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2592629




They're so pretty! The colour just pops.


----------



## anasa

Kalos said:


> They're so pretty! The colour just pops.




Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## anasa

IramImtiaz said:


> Really pretty! Are these Pigalles?




Thanks! I think they're Decoltissimos? I got them pre-owned so I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## PurseACold

anasa said:


> Wore my hot pink pair for the first time yesterday! I'm loving the contrast with navy. &#128522; And 85 mm is so comfy! I can't walk around for too long in my 100s, but I was able to go down 8 flights of stairs with these hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2592629


Gorgeous.  You look great, both with your pink shoes and your little girl


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> My Doorknockers finally arrived. I love the shoe but disappointed that Saks misrepresented the heel as 115mm on their website. I preordered this shoe months ago and they send me the 100mm heel. Don't get me wrong, it's very wearable and I ordered them for an all white party but it's not as sexy to me. It's such a hassle to return here and my DH says he loves them but I had my heart set out on the 115. Kinda crazy to order from NM just to have the higher heel, these shoes retail at almost $1k. I don't particularly like the black pair either so ladies how do they look?
> View attachment 2592402
> View attachment 2592404
> View attachment 2592405
> View attachment 2592407
> View attachment 2592408
> View attachment 2592410




I think they look nice, but if you have your heart and mind set on a higher heel then it makes sense to go with NM.  You don't want it to always be in the back of your mind, or be disappointment if you have regret later.  Shame on Saks!  I don't like the company and don't give them my coins!


----------



## 9distelle

Alohilani said:


> They finally arrived (it seemed like forever!!) - my VP 100s, and my first pair of nude heels ever.  Woohoo!!


They look awesome on you!! you pedi as well!!


----------



## pink2paris

anasa said:


> Wore my hot pink pair for the first time yesterday! I'm loving the contrast with navy. &#128522; And 85 mm is so comfy! I can't walk around for too long in my 100s, but I was able to go down 8 flights of stairs with these hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2592629


Your shoes and outfit look amazing!!  I love the pop of pink.  Way to go!!


----------



## pink2paris

teddyak said:


> Here is my two new baby together enjoying the view thanks for letting me share


Thank you for sharing.  They are stunning!!


----------



## pink2paris

Alohilani said:


> They finally arrived (it seemed like forever!!) - my VP 100s, and my first pair of nude heels ever.  Woohoo!!


Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

anasa said:


> Wore my hot pink pair for the first time yesterday! I'm loving the contrast with navy. &#128522; And 85 mm is so comfy! I can't walk around for too long in my 100s, but I was able to go down 8 flights of stairs with these hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2592629



Very beautiful


----------



## Alohilani

BagBragger said:


> I think they look nice, but if you have your heart and mind set on a higher heel then it makes sense to go with NM.  You don't want it to always be in the back of your mind, or be disappointment if you have regret later.  Shame on Saks!  I don't like the company and don't give them my coins!




I agree - it's not crazy. You're going to be paying a lot anyway, and you should get exactly what you love!!


----------



## Alohilani

9distelle said:


> They look awesome on you!! you pedi as well!!




Thanks!!  I love the spring pedicure season!!


----------



## Alohilani

pink2paris said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!




Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## attyxthomas

These beauties arrived last night! Love them! Now gotta break them in with some socks in the house.


----------



## rachellemel

attyxthomas said:


> These beauties arrived last night! Love them! Now gotta break them in with some socks in the house.
> 
> View attachment 2595275




Gorgeous!  Love a classic!


----------



## rachellemel

anasa said:


> Wore my hot pink pair for the first time yesterday! I'm loving the contrast with navy. &#128522; And 85 mm is so comfy! I can't walk around for too long in my 100s, but I was able to go down 8 flights of stairs with these hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2592629




You look amazing in them!  Agree with the pink/navy combo, very stylish.


----------



## rachellemel

Crazyaboutblue said:


> New purchase. I love gold glitters! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592023




Wow, those are amazing. I do have a weakness for glitter too!  Mod shots please?


----------



## Nkh1

attyxthomas said:


> These beauties arrived last night! Love them! Now gotta break them in with some socks in the house.
> 
> View attachment 2595275




These are so sexy. !!! Lucky lucky


----------



## teddyak

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful heels and beautiful view. WHere is this?



Thank you I was at the Falls


----------



## teddyak

pink2paris said:


> Thank you for sharing.  They are stunning!!



I also really enjoy everyone sharing their eye candy so just a little contribution from me. Thanks


----------



## NeonLights

attyxthomas said:


> These beauties arrived last night! Love them! Now gotta break them in with some socks in the house.
> 
> View attachment 2595275



Great classics... 

I hear your pain I've been breaking mine in at the office just walking around


----------



## NeonLights

anasa said:


> Wore my hot pink pair for the first time yesterday! I'm loving the contrast with navy. &#128522; And 85 mm is so comfy! I can't walk around for too long in my 100s, but I was able to go down 8 flights of stairs with these hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2592629



Great shade of pink!


----------



## Sidrah_cz




----------



## achillesboysie

Help me find body strass please 120 mm in nude glitter


----------



## achillesboysie

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2516916
> 
> just received my body Strass 120mm yesterday



Hello I'm looking for these 36.5 or 37 are you selling them ? I need one for my gf for when we get married


----------



## Jujubay

achillesboysie said:


> Hello I'm looking for these 36.5 or 37 are you selling them ? I need one for my gf for when we get married



There's one on ebay for 2500. Size 37.5


----------



## Christina2

attyxthomas said:


> These beauties arrived last night! Love them! Now gotta break them in with some socks in the house.
> 
> View attachment 2595275


Lovely addition. How about a modeling shot ?


----------



## mznaterz

teddyak said:


> Beautiful colour , congrat this is one of my favorite cl style too, enjoy


Which cl's are these love the color


----------



## mznaterz

Im so new to this forum thanks for allllll the beautiful pictures. Im obsessed


----------



## Liyababe

PIPET83 said:


> hi, my CL COLLECTION.


Wow!


----------



## Paulineloub

Divinoche


----------



## Paulineloub

Divinoche xx


----------



## Paulineloub

So kates x


----------



## IramImtiaz

Paulineloub said:


> Divinoche xx



Oh my, they're too hot for words!! You look FABULOUS!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I wanted these Athena's (I believe that's what they were called) but DH wasn't fond of them. I always like this style shoe but never saw this color way. Love them. They are called Paralili and they are 100 Speechio/PVC/Patent. Fit .5 size up from TTS


----------



## Paulineloub

IramImtiaz said:


> Oh my, they're too hot for words!! You look FABULOUS!


Thank you hun x


----------



## rachellemel

Mrs. MFH said:


> I wanted these Athena's (I believe that's what they were called) but DH wasn't fond of them. I always like this style shoe but never saw this color way. Love them. They are called Paralili and they are 100 Speechio/PVC/Patent. Fit .5 size up from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603961
> View attachment 2603966
> View attachment 2603969
> View attachment 2603971
> View attachment 2603973
> View attachment 2603975




Love the paralilli on you, you wear them so well!


----------



## Christina2

Paulineloub said:


> So kates x


Oh dear ... you are making me want a pair of nude So Kates SO BAD !!! They look GREAT on you !


----------



## Christina2

Paulineloub said:


> Divinoche xx


WOW What can I say ? LOVE the hair ... LOVE the outfit and especially LOVE the heels ! You could be the perfect poster girl for Louboutins - you are definitely a girl who was BORN to wear HIGH heels !


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> I wanted these Athena's (I believe that's what they were called) but DH wasn't fond of them. I always like this style shoe but never saw this color way. Love them. They are called Paralili and they are 100 Speechio/PVC/Patent. Fit .5 size up from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603961
> View attachment 2603966
> View attachment 2603969
> View attachment 2603971
> View attachment 2603973
> View attachment 2603975





Doing it well!  Both look great on you!


----------



## mrsjcfk

I love them!



Hipployta said:


> Not a fan of Crystal so these are going back to Horatio...what to get on the store credit







ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

A worthy binge. Amazing!



Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience







ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Christchrist

Nice
Buys everyone   I'm drooling


----------



## ibeblessed

Paulineloub said:


> Divinoche



So sexy!


----------



## ibeblessed

Mrs. MFH said:


> I wanted these Athena's (I believe that's what they were called) but DH wasn't fond of them. I always like this style shoe but never saw this color way. Love them. They are called Paralili and they are 100 Speechio/PVC/Patent. Fit .5 size up from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603961
> View attachment 2603966
> View attachment 2603969
> View attachment 2603971
> View attachment 2603973
> View attachment 2603975



I love these!! I so want a pair can u tell me where u found them?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Thanks. I got them at Saks located in Bahrain.


----------



## Christina2

Mrs. MFH said:


> I wanted these Athena's (I believe that's what they were called) but DH wasn't fond of them. I always like this style shoe but never saw this color way. Love them. They are called Paralili and they are 100 Speechio/PVC/Patent. Fit .5 size up from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603961
> View attachment 2603966
> View attachment 2603969
> View attachment 2603971
> View attachment 2603973
> View attachment 2603975


I LOVE the way your toes show in the Specchio's. I think they would be like perfect with a 120 or 130mm heel. Tell me - does the side that's open pinch or rub on your toes ? BTW - that's a very sexy look too !


----------



## Christina2

Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience


These types of posts just drive me crazy !!! So many gorgeous heels at one time ! It's like total shoe love overload !!! .... Be still my beating heart - lol


----------



## gquinn

I've been hoarding So Kate & pre S/S14 Pigalle styles. This is my mini haul of So Kate


----------



## Christina2

teddyak said:


> So Kate Framboisine just came in today and I'm in lovvve!!!!!


How could anyone NOT be in love with such a gorgeous pair of heels and the bonus is they look great on you !  How do they feel after a day standing / walking in them ?


----------



## Christina2

gquinn said:


> I've been hoarding So Kate & pre S/S14 Pigalle styles. This is my mini haul of So Kate
> View attachment 2604594


Looks like pretty little soldierettes all in a row. Congrats girl - they are all classics !


----------



## Paulineloub

Mrs. MFH said:


> I wanted these Athena's (I believe that's what they were called) but DH wasn't fond of them. I always like this style shoe but never saw this color way. Love them. They are called Paralili and they are 100 Speechio/PVC/Patent. Fit .5 size up from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603961
> View attachment 2603966
> View attachment 2603969
> View attachment 2603971
> View attachment 2603973
> View attachment 2603975


Do these slip off your feet? I tried them on before in my tts and the back kept slipping off when I walked x


----------



## Paulineloub

Christina2 said:


> WOW What can I say ? LOVE the hair ... LOVE the outfit and especially LOVE the heels ! You could be the perfect poster girl for Louboutins - you are definitely a girl who was BORN to wear HIGH heels !


Thank you Christina  , you are far too kind x


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christina2 said:


> I LOVE the way your toes show in the Specchio's. I think they would be like perfect with a 120 or 130mm heel. Tell me - does the side that's open pinch or rub on your toes ? BTW - that's a very sexy look too !




Thanks! No they don't pinch or rub, I also have very narrow feet so that may play a factor. I don't think I could wear these if the heel was any higher because it's so open on the side so much.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Paulineloub said:


> Do these slip off your feet? I tried them on before in my tts and the back kept slipping off when I walked x




No they don't slip off. That's strange that they slip off for you going to TTS.


----------



## mrsjcfk

If u don't mind me asking, where did u get your so Kate's? Trying to purchase floral bouquet and CL Madison ave says they don't have anymore &#128542; Hoping they're not completely sold out. 



Hipployta said:


> I haven't posted in awhile...but I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me and I'm still coordinating an Intern flat black nappa (those run US TTS right?) so this is my haul from last Sunday
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience







ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## tocade

Paulineloub said:


> Divinoche xx


very pretty


----------



## mznaterz

gquinn said:


> I've been hoarding So Kate & pre S/S14 Pigalle styles. This is my mini haul of So Kate
> View attachment 2604594


   wow i love all of these


----------



## stilly

gquinn said:


> I've been hoarding So Kate & pre S/S14 Pigalle styles. This is my mini haul of So Kate
> View attachment 2604594




Love your So Kates!!!
I'm a fellow SK hoarder...


----------



## Hipployta

Oh...this was a month or two ago...I think I got them from one of the Vegas boutiques but there is a Fall Satin Floral coming out that looks good too...I might sell these 



mrsjcfk said:


> If u don't mind me asking, where did u get your so Kate's? Trying to purchase floral bouquet and CL Madison ave says they don't have anymore &#128542; Hoping they're not completely sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Hipployta

The Curacao color photographs WAY brighter than it is...the bottom right photo is closest and I took it in the boutique before we mailed my shoes off


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Hipployta said:


> The Curacao color photographs WAY brighter than it is...the bottom right photo is closest and I took it in the boutique before we mailed my shoes off




Those are the business!!!! I love those and never seen that color. Did you get them from the Asia e comm site as well?


----------



## teddyak

bellamaria said:


> Mod shots of the nude patent Youpi..! Peep toe with So Kate heel 120mm



Wow these look gorgeous on you


----------



## teddyak

Christina2 said:


> How could anyone NOT be in love with such a gorgeous pair of heels and the bonus is they look great on you !  How do they feel after a day standing / walking in them ?



Aww thank you you are so kind!! I'm used to wearing high heels so these are no problem for me to walk and stand for many hours, although some will find it unbearable. I'm just glad I can walk in heels cause these are so sexy to look and to wear


----------



## Texlatina

Just picked these up last night! SA knows I was looking for these forever and had one pair held for me.


----------



## sammie225

New in from TheOutnet   
Branda140mm with 45% Great deal


----------



## Christina2

sammie225 said:


> New in from TheOutnet
> Branda140mm with 45% Great deal


Nice heels ! LOVE your avatar - is it you ?


----------



## mrsjcfk

Hipployta said:


> Oh...this was a month or two ago...I think I got them from one of the Vegas boutiques but there is a Fall Satin Floral coming out that looks good too...I might sell these




Lol. Thanks. I actually found them! I saw the fall ones. I think I like these better. 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## jknicolas

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to share my newest Louboutin with you. 

-Jackie


----------



## grtlegs

Dorudon said:


> I bought the new Apostrophe 100 mm and I am very happy with it. If someone is looking for comfortable shoes I can highly recommend them. They run TTS by the way and the toe box looks exactly like the So Kate. At least I can't see a difference.


HI:

Is that the Apostrophy in black patent?....where did you find black patent.?....I got the black kid and love them....want black patent but cannot find them.....please advise...thanks


----------



## coutureddd

got these two weeks ago, super excited!!


----------



## Dorudon

grtlegs said:


> HI:
> 
> Is that the Apostrophy in black patent?....where did you find black patent.?....I got the black kid and love them....want black patent but cannot find them.....please advise...thanks



Yes it is the black patent and I am trying to be strong not to buy more colors 

www.mytheresa.com has Apostrophy 100 in black and white patent.
www.luisaviaroma.com has Apostrophy 100 in pink and yellow suede.


----------



## grtlegs

Dorudon said:


> Yes it is the black patent and I am trying to be strong not to buy more colors
> 
> www.mytheresa.com has Apostrophy 100 in black and white patent.
> www.luisaviaroma.com has Apostrophy 100 in pink and yellow suede.


HI:

Bummer, mytheresa will not send/sell louboutins to the US for some strange reason.......at least I cannot see Louboutins as among their offerings from the US site........real bummer.....really want apostrophy in black patent....


----------



## grtlegs

grtlegs said:


> HI:
> 
> Bummer, mytheresa will not send/sell louboutins to the US for some strange reason.......at least I cannot see Louboutins as among their offerings from the US site........real bummer.....really want apostrophy in black patent....


I guess both mytheresa and luisviaroma do not sell louboutins to the US.....bummer....christian louboutin is not on their US site as a list of designers they sell.....hmmmmm....


----------



## Dorudon

coutureddd said:


> got these two weeks ago, super excited!!



Congratulations! They look great.

I might buy a pair too. Did you buy them TTS? Are they comfy?


----------



## Dorudon

grtlegs said:


> I guess both mytheresa and luisviaroma do not sell louboutins to the US.....bummer....christian louboutin is not on their US site as a list of designers they sell.....hmmmmm....



They ship worldwide. I bought from both web sides and can recommend them. Worth to mention Luisaviaroma  ships very fast. I was really shocked how fast 

You are right. I just checked the US side (I usually have Germany selected as location). Which size of Apostrophy black patent do you need? I have to go to my local Theresa store this week to get vibram on all of my new Louboutin. I can ask them if there is a way that you can buy from them. (in case they have your size)


----------



## Christina2

coutureddd said:


> got these two weeks ago, super excited!!


Those are adorable - could be great for the office. How about some modeling pix ?


----------



## grtlegs

Dorudon said:


> They ship worldwide. I bought from both web sides and can recommend them. Worth to mention Luisaviaroma  ships very fast. I was really shocked how fast
> 
> You are right. I just checked the US side (I usually have Germany selected as location). Which size of Apostrophy black patent do you need? I have to go to my local Theresa store this week to get vibram on all of my new Louboutin. I can ask them if there is a way that you can buy from them. (in case they have your size)


Hi:

I am a 40.5......yes, would appreciate it...thanks..


----------



## grtlegs

Dorudon said:


> They ship worldwide. I bought from both web sides and can recommend them. Worth to mention Luisaviaroma  ships very fast. I was really shocked how fast
> 
> You are right. I just checked the US side (I usually have Germany selected as location). Which size of Apostrophy black patent do you need? I have to go to my local Theresa store this week to get vibram on all of my new Louboutin. I can ask them if there is a way that you can buy from them. (in case they have your size)


Hi:

I have purchased from myteresa in the past(Gianvito Rossi Pumps)....but I guess they don't sell their louboutins to the US.....must be some contract thing....

Where in Germany are you?.....I was in Landsthul two years ago.....also had chance to visit Munich and Frankfort....love your train system.....the DB!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful Mothers out there! My newest addition Camilla 120mm .5 size up from TTS. eBay find


----------



## Kenyanqn

Mrs. MFH said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful Mothers out there! My newest addition Camilla 120mm .5 size up from TTS. eBay find
> View attachment 2612652
> View attachment 2612653
> View attachment 2612654




Shoe twins!!! I absolutely love this pair... Just rocked mine for their maiden voyage today


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful Mothers out there! My newest addition Camilla 120mm .5 size up from TTS. eBay find
> View attachment 2612652
> View attachment 2612653
> View attachment 2612654








Kenyanqn said:


> Shoe twins!!! I absolutely love this pair... Just rocked mine for their maiden voyage today




Very pretty ladies!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Paulineloub said:


> Divinoche


Love the new heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Paulineloub said:


> Divinoche xx



Looking sexy girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> I wanted these Athena's (I believe that's what they were called) but DH wasn't fond of them. I always like this style shoe but never saw this color way. Love them. They are called Paralili and they are 100 Speechio/PVC/Patent. Fit .5 size up from TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2603961
> View attachment 2603966
> View attachment 2603969
> View attachment 2603971
> View attachment 2603973
> View attachment 2603975



I love the new additions!


----------



## ibeblessed

gquinn said:


> I've been hoarding So Kate & pre S/S14 Pigalle styles. This is my mini haul of So Kate
> View attachment 2604594



Are these really comfy could u wear them all day at work?


----------



## 9distelle

Mrs. MFH said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful Mothers out there! My newest addition Camilla 120mm .5 size up from TTS. eBay find
> View attachment 2612652
> View attachment 2612653
> View attachment 2612654


They are awesome, mod pics!!


----------



## rachellemel

Mrs. MFH said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful Mothers out there! My newest addition Camilla 120mm .5 size up from TTS. eBay find
> View attachment 2612652
> View attachment 2612653
> View attachment 2612654




I agree these are gorgeous!  Would love to see mod pics as well!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful Mothers out there! My newest addition Camilla 120mm .5 size up from TTS. eBay find
> View attachment 2612652
> View attachment 2612653
> View attachment 2612654




Very nice girl 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Christchrist

Got one if my ugh woot. Mango watersnake piggy 120 size 38. I can actually put them on at 9 months preggo.   My 39 So Kate will not go on without a fight though. Ha 
And the Vernis so Kate. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## gquinn

Christchrist said:


> Got one if my ugh woot. Mango watersnake piggy 120 size 38. I can actually put them on at 9 months preggo.   My 39 So Kate will not go on without a fight though. Ha
> And the Vernis so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613740
> View attachment 2613741
> View attachment 2613742
> View attachment 2613743
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


Oh those Piggy's are gorgeous! Congrats on getting the Vernis So Kate!


----------



## gquinn

ibeblessed said:


> Are these really comfy could u wear them all day at work?


I haven't worn any of the So Kates yet but I do wear the Pigalle 120 to work. I can handle a full 9 hour day but with limited walking around


----------



## Christina2

gquinn said:


> I haven't worn any of the So Kates yet but I do wear the Pigalle 120 to work. I can handle a full 9 hour day but with limited walking around


9 hours in Pigalle 120s walking around ? Girl - you are my hero !!!! Its all I can do to wear my So Kates today and sit at my desk. What is your secret ? Did you buy your normal size or size down ? Did you have to break your Pigalles in ? How many wears did it take before they were comfy ?


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> Got one if my ugh woot. Mango watersnake piggy 120 size 38. I can actually put them on at 9 months preggo.   My 39 So Kate will not go on without a fight though. Ha
> And the Vernis so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613740
> View attachment 2613741
> View attachment 2613742
> View attachment 2613743
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


Oh my - those So Kate Vernis are about the most fab heels I have ever seen !!! Your feet must look GORGEOUS in them ?!! Sure wish you could force them on and shoot a model pic or two for us .... PLEEEEEASE ?


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> Got one if my ugh woot. Mango watersnake piggy 120 size 38. I can actually put them on at 9 months preggo.   My 39 So Kate will not go on without a fight though. Ha
> And the Vernis so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613740
> View attachment 2613741
> View attachment 2613742
> View attachment 2613743
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


You look so perfect in your 120 piggys. Can I ask you a question ? We all hear how difficult it is to stand up and balance in high heels when your pregnant - is it true ?


----------



## Christchrist

Christina2 said:


> You look so perfect in your 120 piggys. Can I ask you a question ? We all hear how difficult it is to stand up and balance in high heels when your pregnant - is it true ?




I have no problem. I don't wear them much though. My sister was having a heart attack watching me put them on. She's a worry wort. I was fine lol


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> I have no problem. I don't wear them much though. My sister was having a heart attack watching me put them on. She's a worry wort. I was fine lol
> 
> 
> That's cause you're a PRO but I'd be worried too!  Your feet look so normal!!!!!  I hope you are feeling well.  Take it easy and just rest, for your sister and your PF family.  We want you back in one piece but with two healthy feet!  Please and thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Got one if my ugh woot. Mango watersnake piggy 120 size 38. I can actually put them on at 9 months preggo.   My 39 So Kate will not go on without a fight though. Ha
> And the Vernis so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613740
> View attachment 2613741
> View attachment 2613742
> View attachment 2613743
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


They look stunning on you!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Got one if my ugh woot. Mango watersnake piggy 120 size 38. I can actually put them on at 9 months preggo.   My 39 So Kate will not go on without a fight though. Ha
> And the Vernis so Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613740
> View attachment 2613741
> View attachment 2613742
> View attachment 2613743
> 
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version




Congrats on your Watersnake Pigalle and So Kate Vernis!!! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## So4real

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## So4real

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important


You look SOOO classy


----------



## akillian24

I realize these are totally random and a trendy shoe. And I normally don't go for white or PVC shoes... but these somehow have me smitten.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> I realize these are totally random and a trendy shoe. And I normally don't go for white or PVC shoes... but these somehow have me smitten.




We have all been a slave to trendy. Lovely kitchen 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## rachellemel

akillian24 said:


> I realize these are totally random and a trendy shoe. And I normally don't go for white or PVC shoes... but these somehow have me smitten.




Lovely!  Mod pics?


----------



## ibeblessed

akillian24 said:


> I realize these are totally random and a trendy shoe. And I normally don't go for white or PVC shoes... but these somehow have me smitten.



Yes I too would love to see these on.  I think there gorgeous! !


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Mod pics of Camilla for those who wanted it


----------



## 9distelle

Mrs. MFH said:


> Mod pics of Camilla for those who wanted it
> View attachment 2615724
> View attachment 2615729
> View attachment 2615731
> View attachment 2615732
> View attachment 2615733
> View attachment 2615734


LOVE how they look on you!!


----------



## DT93

bellamaria said:


> Mod shots of the nude patent Youpi..! Peep toe with So Kate heel 120mm


These look gorgeous on you! Your legs goes on for miles!! If you don't mind me asking,  what do you think are the sizing for the Youpi? Are they TTS or big/small?


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> Mod pics of Camilla for those who wanted it
> View attachment 2615724
> View attachment 2615729
> View attachment 2615731
> View attachment 2615732
> View attachment 2615733
> View attachment 2615734


You look great in these beautiful shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Mod pics of Camilla for those who wanted it
> View attachment 2615724
> View attachment 2615729
> View attachment 2615731
> View attachment 2615732
> View attachment 2615733
> View attachment 2615734




How did you size them? They are so pretty 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> How did you size them? They are so pretty
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version




Thanks CC. I took them .5 size up from TTS but I have heel slippage so I recommend TTS.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

PurseACold said:


> You look great in these beautiful shoes!




Thank you


----------



## Mrs. MFH

9distelle said:


> LOVE how they look on you!!




Thank you


----------



## scbear00

My new Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toes!


----------



## stilly

scbear00 said:


> My new Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toes!





They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

scbear00 said:


> My new Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toes!




I love them! Nice purchase


----------



## EvaBBlogt

scbear00 said:


> My new Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toes!



oh my, these are gorgeous. Perfect mix of classy and sexy.


----------



## hhl4vr

scbear00 said:


> My new Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toes!


 
Great purchase, I love these.


----------



## rachellemel

scbear00 said:


> My new Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toes!




Oooh!  Lovely!  I feel like they have a jazzy look. Made for dancing!  Enjoy!


----------



## scbear00

thanks ladies!  hopefully I can learn to walk in them...then dancing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

scbear00 said:


> My new Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toes!



those are ultra sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My newest love... Fruitti fruitti. I have dreamed of owning these heels forever and when they popped up on eBay brand new, I had to have them! I got an incredible deal on these. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Although they are a bit large on me, I had to pad the front and the back.


----------



## 9distelle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My newest love... Fruitti fruitti. I have dreamed of owning these heels forever and when they popped up on eBay brand new, I had to have them! I got an incredible deal on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are a bit large on me, I had to pad the front and the back.


They look awesome on you, the pedi as well!!


----------



## BagBragger

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My newest love... Fruitti fruitti. I have dreamed of owning these heels forever and when they popped up on eBay brand new, I had to have them! I got an incredible deal on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are a bit large on me, I had to pad the front and the back.




Lav, that is a trendy shoe IMO....but it's SOOOOOO pretty!!!!  I don't know what I like more...the bow, that the bow is leopard, the white skin, the peep toe, or the trim (is it navy Velvet?)!  I'd find all I could to wear with those this summer!!!  It's a show stopper!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My newest love... Fruitti fruitti. I have dreamed of owning these heels forever and when they popped up on eBay brand new, I had to have them! I got an incredible deal on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are a bit large on me, I had to pad the front and the back.




They are adorable girl. Congrats 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## LavenderIce

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My newest love... Fruitti fruitti. I have dreamed of owning these heels forever and when they popped up on eBay brand new, I had to have them! I got an incredible deal on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are a bit large on me, I had to pad the front and the back.



Congrats *Lavenderduckiez*!  Those are one of my top favorite shoes.  I'm so happy you finally found a pair.


----------



## glitterandgold

anasa said:


> Wore my hot pink pair for the first time yesterday! I'm loving the contrast with navy. &#128522; And 85 mm is so comfy! I can't walk around for too long in my 100s, but I was able to go down 8 flights of stairs with these hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2592629


Gorgeous!!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## anasa

Thank you! &#9786;&#65039; 


glitterandgold said:


> Gorgeous!!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My newest love... Fruitti fruitti. I have dreamed of owning these heels forever and when they popped up on eBay brand new, I had to have them! I got an incredible deal on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are a bit large on me, I had to pad the front and the back.


Gorgy!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

9distelle said:


> They look awesome on you, the pedi as well!!



Thanks girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> Lav, that is a trendy shoe IMO....but it's SOOOOOO pretty!!!!  I don't know what I like more...the bow, that the bow is leopard, the white skin, the peep toe, or the trim (is it navy Velvet?)!  I'd find all I could to wear with those this summer!!!  It's a show stopper!



THanks bagbragger! They have a great heel height and I love the pony bow in front. It gives it a edgy look.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> They are adorable girl. Congrats
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version



Thanks girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats *Lavenderduckiez*!  Those are one of my top favorite shoes.  I'm so happy you finally found a pair.



Thanks girl! I've searched long and hard for these. I"m so happy I was able to grab these.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgy!!!  Congrats!!!



Thanks helen!


----------



## LolasCloset

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My newest love... Fruitti fruitti. I have dreamed of owning these heels forever and when they popped up on eBay brand new, I had to have them! I got an incredible deal on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are a bit large on me, I had to pad the front and the back.




Ahhhh love! These look gorgeous on you, Lav!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LolasCloset said:


> Ahhhh love! These look gorgeous on you, Lav!



Thnkas Lola!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My newest love... Fruitti fruitti. I have dreamed of owning these heels forever and when they popped up on eBay brand new, I had to have them! I got an incredible deal on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are a bit large on me, I had to pad the front and the back.




They look so cute in you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> They look so cute in you!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## JadeVetti

So Kate rouge de mars (Chicago boutique):


----------



## Christina2

JadeVetti said:


> So Kate rouge de mars (Chicago boutique):
> 
> View attachment 2622699


Good choice ! What a gorgeous color. Did you get your tts or size down ? How do they fit ? Model pics please !


----------



## JadeVetti

Thanks Christina! I got them half a size down, in a 38.5. I have the kid leather and rouge noir as well, all in 38.5. I find them easier to walk in and keep on at this size (which is also my Pigalle size). I wear my black kid to work most days and they've broken in faster than my Pigalles ever could've.


----------



## mznaterz

JadeVetti said:


> So Kate rouge de mars (Chicago boutique):
> 
> View attachment 2622699



beautiful shoes and i love the color. do yo have any model pics would love to see them on your feet. what is your US size


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JadeVetti said:


> So Kate rouge de mars (Chicago boutique):
> 
> View attachment 2622699



Oh la la ... red so kates!


----------



## DebbiNC

JadeVetti said:


> So Kate rouge de mars (Chicago boutique):
> 
> View attachment 2622699




Truly a work of art! So pretty!


----------



## JadeVetti

Thank you ladies! With Memorial Day weekend now upon us, I'm debating whether to wear these or my black Impera-they both need breaking in!


----------



## sophe

Finally find them!!! Duvette 120 Ivory/Corail


----------



## sophe

YAY~~~~
Debout Corazon 100-check! Love these so MUCH! Ready for summer~~
Should I get the Black White version?

**I wore 37 in Pigalle 100 but Debout 100 I take 36.5 and it fits perfect


----------



## stellaking

sophe said:


> Finally find them!!! Duvette 120 Ivory/Corail



luck u!  i  Black&Gold one so much!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

sammie225 said:


> New in from TheOutnet
> Branda140mm with 45% Great deal


OOOHHH Gorgeous!!! Are these comfy? I need more comfy shoes in my life.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

sophe said:


> YAY~~~~
> Debout Corazon 100-check! Love these so MUCH! Ready for summer~~
> Should I get the Black White version?
> 
> **I wore 37 in Pigalle 100 but Debout 100 I take 36.5 and it fits perfect


Modern Cinderella Heels  Are they comfortable?


----------



## MissPursenality

New So Kate Vernis Mouchette!


----------



## tdennis

MissPursenality said:


> New So Kate Vernis Mouchette!
> 
> View attachment 2626198


Love this entire look!


----------



## MissPursenality

tdennis said:


> Love this entire look!


Thank you!!


----------



## AEGIS

sophe said:


> Finally find them!!! Duvette 120 Ivory/Corail





wow that's a rare one! congrats!


----------



## Christina2

sophe said:


> Finally find them!!! Duvette 120 Ivory/Corail


What a find ! Those look like the PERFECT office heels to me ... and whats that I see - a little toe ring to give them a little spice ? Nice addition !


----------



## Christina2

sophe said:


> YAY~~~~
> Debout Corazon 100-check! Love these so MUCH! Ready for summer~~
> Should I get the Black White version?
> 
> **I wore 37 in Pigalle 100 but Debout 100 I take 36.5 and it fits perfect


I am totally LOVING the pointy toe stiletto landscape ... you have VERY good taste in heels !


----------



## Christina2

sophe said:


> YAY~~~~
> Debout Corazon 100-check! Love these so MUCH! Ready for summer~~
> Should I get the Black White version?
> 
> **I wore 37 in Pigalle 100 but Debout 100 I take 36.5 and it fits perfect


Of course you should get the black / white version ! ... BTW I am TOTALLY smitten by these Debout heels and I do think I so want a pair - could you do me a big favor and post a pic looking down at the toes while standing in these heels. I'm certain that looks sooooo sexy but I would like to see it - PLEASE ?!!!


----------



## Christina2

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Modern Cinderella Heels  Are they comfortable?


Sounds like you've been bit by the same " Style over Comfort " bug that most of us have ? You take a smaller size in the 120 than the 100 ? Why ?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sophe said:


> YAY~~~~
> Debout Corazon 100-check! Love these so MUCH! Ready for summer~~
> Should I get the Black White version?
> 
> **I wore 37 in Pigalle 100 but Debout 100 I take 36.5 and it fits perfect



Yum... Louboutins


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MissPursenality said:


> New So Kate Vernis Mouchette!
> 
> View attachment 2626198



Beautiful! I'm loving the skirt!


----------



## sophe

AEGIS said:


> wow that's a rare one! congrats!





Christina2 said:


> What a find ! Those look like the PERFECT office heels to me ... and whats that I see - a little toe ring to give them a little spice ? Nice addition !





Christina2 said:


> I am totally LOVING the pointy toe stiletto landscape ... you have VERY good taste in heels !





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum... Louboutins



*Thank you ladies *


----------



## sophe

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Modern Cinderella Heels  Are they comfortable?



I actually feel more comfortable with Pigalle 100,as I have small heel bones,Pigalle has a little string at back,and so even .5 size down in Debout I'm still loosing shoes when walk


----------



## sophe

Christina2 said:


> Of course you should get the black / white version ! ... BTW I am TOTALLY smitten by these Debout heels and I do think I so want a pair - could you do me a big favor and post a pic looking down at the toes while standing in these heels. I'm certain that looks sooooo sexy but I would like to see it - PLEASE ?!!!



no problem! there you go~ 
and girl,Yuo must get one,I'm so regret that I take only one pire with me...


----------



## sophe

Girls...I know it's CL forum here but I really need some helps....
I always wanna try the ankle strap heels...Should I keep them or get the Pigalle 100 in Mango?


----------



## Kenyanqn

sophe said:


> Girls...I know it's CL forum here but I really need some helps....
> I always wanna try the ankle strap heels...Should I keep them or get the Pigalle 100 in Mango?




Keep


----------



## Christina2

sophe said:


> no problem! there you go~
> and girl,Yuo must get one,I'm so regret that I take only one pire with me...


Oh my - Now I am REALLY in love with them. That looks so sexy / cute / sophisticated to see your toes so nicely tapered by the points ! Don't you just LOVE seeing your feet that way ? Are they comfy to wear all day standing and walking ( that's what I do in my job ) Now I MUST have a pair . I think the girls in the office will just die when they see me in these ... Some of the girls get a really good view of my heels because I am up and down on ladders to reach other products for the customers some days - I can hardly wait to show off these heels - and my pedicure - lol !


----------



## Christina2

sophe said:


> no problem! there you go~
> and girl,Yuo must get one,I'm so regret that I take only one pire with me...


Sophe - I can see in the background soooo many gorgeous pointy toe heels. Could you model some more of your beauties for us - PLEASE ?!!!


----------



## Christina2

sophe said:


> I actually feel more comfortable with Pigalle 100,as I have small heel bones,Pigalle has a little string at back,and so even .5 size down in Debout I'm still loosing shoes when walk


Sounds like you woould recommend I buy Duvettes a full size down ? I HATE heel gaps !


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Pigalle Neptune 100mm
So Kate Vernis Mouchete


----------



## Christina2

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune 100mm
> So Kate Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627520
> View attachment 2627521
> View attachment 2627523
> View attachment 2627524
> View attachment 2627525
> View attachment 2627526


I prefer the 120mm heels So Kates - you do look lovely in them. What size do you buy in So Kates ? Are they comfy enough for you to wear for a whole day ? I am using them as my office shoes - LOVE the design !


----------



## Kenyanqn

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune 100mm
> So Kate Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627520
> View attachment 2627521
> View attachment 2627523
> View attachment 2627524
> View attachment 2627525
> View attachment 2627526




These are gorgeous Mrs. MFH. I absolutely love the Neptune color!! 

In other news, some of the posts I see on the CL thread are creeping me out. #Thatisall!


----------



## FitForAQueen

Iriza 120  in Papaye. They photograph somewhat red but they are definitely bright orange/ coral. 
I love Iriza, giving So Kate some serious competition in my book.....


----------



## FitForAQueen

Iriza 100 in black patent. Perfect for work yet still sexy! I went half a size down to a 38 for both 120 and 100mm.


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune 100mm
> So Kate Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627520
> View attachment 2627521
> View attachment 2627523
> View attachment 2627524
> View attachment 2627525
> View attachment 2627526


They both look gorgeous on you.  Loving the Neptune color.  Are those new?  I haven't seen them online or in the NY boutiques.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

FitForAQueen said:


> Iriza 100 in black patent. Perfect for work yet still sexy! I went half a size down to a 38 for both 120 and 100mm.


Wouldn't the 120 be loose if they are the same size as your 100s?  Did you size down from your TTS ?  Are they the same size as your old cut Pigalle 120?


----------



## PurseACold

FitForAQueen said:


> Iriza 120  in Papaye. They photograph somewhat red but they are definitely bright orange/ coral.
> I love Iriza, giving So Kate some serious competition in my book.....


Just gorgeous.  I love the Iriza look too, but unfortunately, I can't get them to stay on my feet and be somewhat comfortable at the same time.


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune 100mm
> So Kate Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627520
> View attachment 2627521
> View attachment 2627523
> View attachment 2627524
> View attachment 2627525
> View attachment 2627526




First: Love the Neptune Pigalle ONE HUNDRED!!!!  Those who know your collection know you have many 120s and even if you didn't...you can buy whatever the heck you want!!!!  Why did I think you had a shoe in the Neptune color already?

Second: I already commented on the SKs (and the new reveal shots, lol).

Last: I have a new phone and lost many contacts cause I didn't back up my phone for months...anyway, text me when you have a moment.  I need to vent my aggravation with all the darn questions and unnecessary (and unsolicited) comments/advice in the threads in the CL sub forum and if I do it here I know I'll get kicked off!


----------



## BagBragger

Kenyanqn said:


> These are gorgeous Mrs. MFH. I absolutely love the Neptune color!!
> 
> In other news, some of the posts I see on the CL thread are creeping me out. #Thatisall!




OMG!!!!!  Kenyanqn, I'm with you DEAR!  I thought the K threads were annoying (at times)!!!  And I also didn't have a clue as to why people had began hijacking other peoples' collection threads!  But THIS (the post as of late) in the CL sub forum...are simply...geesh, good grief!  I want to scream, "Please STOP ALREADY!  We get it!  We really do.  We're all here because we like/love CLs.  It's exciting.  They are some very gorgeous shoes!  However, it's okay to dial it back a bit".  It's even aggressive at times.  Like, people are not posting pictures of their shoes to get some of the comments and barrage of questions that come their way.  It's like you're on trial!!!!

*Edit*

I have a feeling that I'm going to be getting a PM about my last two post (a few days after they are deleted).  But I truly mean no ill intent.  Yet, it would be nice if the mods wouldn't only "check" comments that they feel are derogatory, but also do the same for those that are posted in "innocence" but are still aggressive...and there have been more than a few for them to have gone unnoticed.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Kenyanqn said:


> These are gorgeous Mrs. MFH. I absolutely love the Neptune color!!
> 
> In other news, some of the posts I see on the CL thread are creeping me out. #Thatisall!




Thanks Kenayanqn!  The Neptune is stunning in person.  As for your other news...Yes I feel the EXACT way about some posts I've been reading....straight creepy and a bit weird....!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BagBragger said:


> OMG!!!!!  Kenyanqn, I'm with you DEAR!  I thought the K threads were annoying (at times)!!!  And I also didn't have a clue as to why people had began hijacking other peoples' collection threads!  But THIS (the post as of late) in the CL sub forum...are simply...geesh, good grief!  I want to scream, "Please STOP ALREADY!  We get it!  We really do.  We're all here because we like/love CLs.  It's exciting.  They are some very gorgeous shoes!  However, it's okay to dial it back a bit".  It's even aggressive at times.  Like, people are not posting pictures of their shoes to get some of the comments and barrage of questions that come their way.  It's like you're on trial!!!!
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> I have a feeling that I'm going to be getting a PM about my last two post (a few days after they are deleted).  But I truly mean no ill intent.  Yet, it would be nice if the mods wouldn't only "check" comments that they feel are derogatory, but also do the same for those that are posted in "innocence" but are still aggressive...and there have been more than a few for them to have gone unnoticed.





.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

PurseACold said:


> They both look gorgeous on you.  Loving the Neptune color.  Are those new?  I haven't seen them online or in the NY boutiques.




Thanks! I purchased the Pigalle Neptune from the Online Asia Boutique. They ship worldwide via DHL for about $40. They arrived in exactly one day from Hong Kong to GA.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

FitForAQueen said:


> Iriza 120  in Papaye. They photograph somewhat red but they are definitely bright orange/ coral.
> 
> I love Iriza, giving So Kate some serious competition in my book.....




Absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats on both pairs!


----------



## Kenyanqn

BagBragger said:


> OMG!!!!!  Kenyanqn, I'm with you DEAR!  I thought the K threads were annoying (at times)!!!  And I also didn't have a clue as to why people had began hijacking other peoples' collection threads!  But THIS (the post as of late) in the CL sub forum...are simply...geesh, good grief!  I want to scream, "Please STOP ALREADY!  We get it!  We really do.  We're all here because we like/love CLs.  It's exciting.  They are some very gorgeous shoes!  However, it's okay to dial it back a bit".  It's even aggressive at times.  Like, people are not posting pictures of their shoes to get some of the comments and barrage of questions that come their way.  It's like you're on trial!!!!
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> I have a feeling that I'm going to be getting a PM about my last two post (a few days after they are deleted).  But I truly mean no ill intent.  Yet, it would be nice if the mods wouldn't only "check" comments that they feel are derogatory, but also do the same for those that are posted in "innocence" but are still aggressive...and there have been more than a few for them to have gone unnoticed.




I couldn't have said it better! Thanks... We may need to put the attorneys here on retainer at this rate coz it sure feels like trial lol! And ITA on the "checks". 
Back to fabulous shoes.... (Hopefully without the creepy stuff)


----------



## Christina2

FitForAQueen said:


> Iriza 120  in Papaye. They photograph somewhat red but they are definitely bright orange/ coral.
> I love Iriza, giving So Kate some serious competition in my book.....


Those are definitely some HOT heels ... and that pose has " OKay, I'm in charge ! " written all over it ! Hard to be humble in heels like that ! Good choice for the office. When and where do you wear them ?


----------



## Hipployta

Finally went ahead and got the Intern Flats I wanted in black on black...I quite like them. The other photo is the Dufferin flats I'm sending off with others to NC for shoe rehab LOL.


----------



## Kenyanqn




----------



## Mrs. MFH

^^^^^^...lol it is so inappropriate. The requests and demands.....


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune 100mm
> So Kate Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627520
> View attachment 2627521
> View attachment 2627523
> View attachment 2627524
> View attachment 2627525
> View attachment 2627526



Those look gorgeous on you!


----------



## BagBragger

Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2628236
> View attachment 2628237




Lord have mercy, I had an outburst!  I am so glad to know that it's not just my warped thinking at play on this one...some times I can be a trip and a half!


----------



## mrsjcfk

BagBragger said:


> Lord have mercy, I had an outburst!  I am so glad to know that it's not just my warped thinking at play on this one...some times I can be a trip and a half!




You crack me up! Lol. 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## LolasCloset

BagBragger said:


> OMG!!!!!  Kenyanqn, I'm with you DEAR!  I thought the K threads were annoying (at times)!!!  And I also didn't have a clue as to why people had began hijacking other peoples' collection threads!  But THIS (the post as of late) in the CL sub forum...are simply...geesh, good grief!  I want to scream, "Please STOP ALREADY!  We get it!  We really do.  We're all here because we like/love CLs.  It's exciting.  They are some very gorgeous shoes!  However, it's okay to dial it back a bit".  It's even aggressive at times.  Like, people are not posting pictures of their shoes to get some of the comments and barrage of questions that come their way.  It's like you're on trial!!!!
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> I have a feeling that I'm going to be getting a PM about my last two post (a few days after they are deleted).  But I truly mean no ill intent.  Yet, it would be nice if the mods wouldn't only "check" comments that they feel are derogatory, but also do the same for those that are posted in "innocence" but are still aggressive...and there have been more than a few for them to have gone unnoticed.





Kenyanqn said:


> View attachment 2628236
> View attachment 2628237



hahaha I thought I was the only one who was thinking these things! Amen!:lolots:   I wish there was a 'like' button on this forum.


----------



## LolasCloset

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune 100mm
> So Kate Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627520
> View attachment 2627521
> View attachment 2627523
> View attachment 2627524
> View attachment 2627525
> View attachment 2627526



So, so pretty! Those colors look amazing on you! Also, good to know about the Asia e-comm shipping. That's a pretty good rate. Quick question: Does the US add on a bunch of duty when you order from abroad and does it vary by state? I'm an American living in the UK, and duties are absolute KILLERS here at 20% + handling fees. I'm wondering if it would be better to buy stuff and have it shipped to my mom's house in CA. 




FitForAQueen said:


> Iriza 120  in Papaye. They photograph somewhat red but they are definitely bright orange/ coral.
> I love Iriza, giving So Kate some serious competition in my book.....





FitForAQueen said:


> Iriza 100 in black patent. Perfect for work yet still sexy! I went half a size down to a 38 for both 120 and 100mm.



OK, I have SO MUCH LOVE for Irizas! I only have one pair that are 100s, and they are one of my most comfy pairs, TTS. Does the 120 feel very tight or like it would come loose with a few wears? Both of your pairs are gorgeous


----------



## BagBragger

mrsjcfk said:


> You crack me up! Lol.
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




(In my clowning around voice) Who me?  What did EYE do?  (WINK!)


----------



## BagBragger

LolasCloset said:


> hahaha I thought I was the only one who was thinking these things! Amen!:lolots:   I wish there was a 'like' button on this forum.





Heeeeey LC, you may be on to something...very clever indeed!


----------



## FitForAQueen

LolasCloset said:


> So, so pretty! Those colors look amazing on you! Also, good to know about the Asia e-comm shipping. That's a pretty good rate. Quick question: Does the US add on a bunch of duty when you order from abroad and does it vary by state? I'm an American living in the UK, and duties are absolute KILLERS here at 20% + handling fees. I'm wondering if it would be better to buy stuff and have it shipped to my mom's house in CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I have SO MUCH LOVE for Irizas! I only have one pair that are 100s, and they are one of my most comfy pairs, TTS. Does the 120 feel very tight or like it would come loose with a few wears? Both of your pairs are gorgeous


Thank you LolasCloset! I know I will be getting tons of wear out of my 100's. Yes, the 120 is tight in the toe box, and to be honest it is not the most secure fit due to the cut-out, but I don't plan to wear them too much, which should also cut down on them stretching out. 

I would say, unless there is a color/ material you really want in the Iriza 120, stick to the So Kate because you will be worrying about them coming off or stretching out. But they are gorgeous. If you have the luxury of buying shoes that can just sit and not be worn too often, then get them, lol!!


----------



## FitForAQueen

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wouldn't the 120 be loose if they are the same size as your 100s?  Did you size down from your TTS ?  Are they the same size as your old cut Pigalle 120?


HelenofTroy45, My Iriza 100s are actually a little loose but because they are only 4 inches there is no slippage and I can keep them on.  The 120s are pretty tight in the toe box but the length is perfect. I would suspect if I wore them a lot they would stretch out and flop off the back of my heels. Therefore, they will be special occasion shoes.

Unfortunately I do not own any old cut Pigalle 120. When I got ready to purchase they already switched to the new version. I did order a pair in March and my first experience wasn't a good one. I ordered what I thought was tts, a 39 and I couldn't get my foot in the shoe. To this day, I'm not sure what size I am in the new Pigalle 120 size, so I've been buying So Kates, in which I am a 38.5 (going to try 38 next).


----------



## FitForAQueen

PurseACold said:


> Just gorgeous.  I love the Iriza look too, but unfortunately, I can't get them to stay on my feet and be somewhat comfortable at the same time.


Thank you PurseACold! You should try the 100. They are pretty comfy and that's only with having them for a week. The 120 is another story, lol. They will be special occasion and valet shoes because they do not feel the most secure. But I can't imagine not having them because of the color.


----------



## FitForAQueen

Christina2 said:


> Those are definitely some HOT heels ... and that pose has " OKay, I'm in charge ! " written all over it ! Hard to be humble in heels like that ! Good choice for the office. When and where do you wear them ?


Thank you Christina2! Lol, you are funny......
I haven't worn them yet as I just purchased them a week ago, but I plan to wear them mostly for meetings or presentations when I wear them to work. They will make nice church shoes as well.  My job is full of scientists and engineers that wear jeans, polo shirts and pocket protectors, so I would be pretty out of place if I wore them on a regular basis. But sometimes I can't help bringing the diva to work


----------



## FitForAQueen

Mrs. MFH said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats on both pairs!


Thank you MrsMFH! I'm loving them....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

FitForAQueen said:


> Iriza 120  in Papaye. They photograph somewhat red but they are definitely bright orange/ coral.
> I love Iriza, giving So Kate some serious competition in my book.....



Love the color!! Yes the Iriza is another well thought out design! ENjoy them!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune 100mm
> So Kate Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627520
> View attachment 2627521
> View attachment 2627523
> View attachment 2627524
> View attachment 2627525
> View attachment 2627526



Congrats! Lovely new shoes!! and you wear them really well!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BagBragger said:


> OMG!!!!!  Kenyanqn, I'm with you DEAR!  I thought the K threads were annoying (at times)!!!  And I also didn't have a clue as to why people had began hijacking other peoples' collection threads!  But THIS (the post as of late) in the CL sub forum...are simply...geesh, good grief!  I want to scream, "Please STOP ALREADY!  We get it!  We really do.  We're all here because we like/love CLs.  It's exciting.  They are some very gorgeous shoes!  However, it's okay to dial it back a bit".  It's even aggressive at times.  Like, people are not posting pictures of their shoes to get some of the comments and barrage of questions that come their way.  It's like you're on trial!!!!
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> I have a feeling that I'm going to be getting a PM about my last two post (a few days after they are deleted).  But I truly mean no ill intent.  Yet, it would be nice if the mods wouldn't only "check" comments that they feel are derogatory, but also do the same for those that are posted in "innocence" but are still aggressive...and there have been more than a few for them to have gone unnoticed.




Did you get my PM?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

FitForAQueen said:


> Thank you LolasCloset! I know I will be getting tons of wear out of my 100's. Yes, the 120 is tight in the toe box, and to be honest it is not the most secure fit due to the cut-out, but I don't plan to wear them too much, which should also cut down on them stretching out.
> 
> I would say, unless there is a color/ material you really want in the Iriza 120, stick to the So Kate because you will be worrying about them coming off or stretching out. But they are gorgeous. If you have the luxury of buying shoes that can just sit and not be worn too often, then get them, lol!!


I do hear you.  A d'orsay shoes are not the most practical shoes I must say.
So you went half a size down on both the 100s and 120s from TTS?
I always get confused about TTS.  I am a US 6.5.  Is adding 30 to that number a TTS or half up is the TTS drrrhhh???

I am amazed you are able to wear a 100 and 120 in the same size.
I really want the yellow one if my wallet permits I guess.  
I AM SUPPOSED TO BE ON A BAN!!!!!


----------



## FitForAQueen

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those look gorgeous on you!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats on both pairs!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the color!! Yes the Iriza is another well thought out design! ENjoy them!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Lovely new shoes!! and you wear them really well!



Thank you! Love your posts  and your collections.


----------



## FitForAQueen

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I do hear you.  A d'orsay shoes are not the most practical shoes I must say.
> So you went half a size down on both the 100s and 120s from TTS?
> I always get confused about TTS.  I am a US 6.5.  Is adding 30 to that number a TTS or half up is the TTS drrrhhh???
> 
> I am amazed you are able to wear a 100 and 120 in the same size.
> I really want the yellow one if my wallet permits I guess.
> I AM SUPPOSED TO BE ON A BAN!!!!!


HelenofTroy45, I'm still confused on tts myself. I can already see tts in CL will vary depending on the style shoe. I know you CL vets can co-sign on that.  So for me when I say tts I'm just referring to my US tts which is typically a 9, but I can often take an 8.5 as well. 
Yes, I'm surprised that I took the same size in both heights as well. I've read some people say the higher the heel, the more you should go up. But in my case, the higher heel height meant the more my foot slid forward causing me to size down. I guess it's a gift and a curse that I don't live near a CL boutique! I can't try them on in person but I will keep more money in my wallet....


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Did you get my PM?




Going to reply now...


----------



## BirkinLover77

FitForAQueen said:


> Iriza 100 in black patent. Perfect for work yet still sexy! I went half a size down to a 38 for both 120 and 100mm.


FitForAQueen, the Iriza looks Beautiful on your feet in both colors.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune 100mm
> So Kate Vernis Mouchete
> Love your Pigalle and So kate AWSOME
> 
> View attachment 2627520
> View attachment 2627521
> View attachment 2627523
> View attachment 2627524
> View attachment 2627525
> View attachment 2627526



I have my eyes on your So Kate, they are beyond my wildest dreams, a pair of CL that is so different from other styles especially printed pattern!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

FitForAQueen said:


> HelenofTroy45, I'm still confused on tts myself. I can already see tts in CL will vary depending on the style shoe. I know you CL vets can co-sign on that.  So for me when I say tts I'm just referring to my US tts which is typically a 9, but I can often take an 8.5 as well.
> Yes, I'm surprised that I took the same size in both heights as well. I've read some people say the higher the heel, the more you should go up. But in my case, the higher heel height meant the more my foot slid forward causing me to size down. I guess it's a gift and a curse that I don't live near a CL boutique! I can't try them on in person but I will keep more money in my wallet....



It's tough to know what the TTS is though! My Iriza 100s are in my US tts: 38.5 or US 8.5. They're super comfortable in the foot bed and toe, but since they're kid leather, they have stretched easily and I've needed to put in a heel pad. Like you said earlier (thanks for your response btw!), I'd probably avoid buying the 120s if it weren't for a colorway that I love. But I am OBSESSED with the new epi yellow in the 120, so I'd get a .5 down I guess, to avoid slippage? But the patent seems like a jerk to stretch. WHAT'S A GIRL TO DO? haha sorry, I just need a shoulder to cry on about this  Carry on friends.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> It's tough to know what the TTS is though! My Iriza 100s are in my US tts: 38.5 or US 8.5. They're super comfortable in the foot bed and toe, but since they're kid leather, they have stretched easily and I've needed to put in a heel pad. Like you said earlier (thanks for your response btw!), I'd probably avoid buying the 120s if it weren't for a colorway that I love. But I am OBSESSED with the new epi yellow in the 120, so I'd get a .5 down I guess, to avoid slippage? But the patent seems like a jerk to stretch. WHAT'S A GIRL TO DO? haha sorry, I just need a shoulder to cry on about this  Carry on friends.


Use vaseline and a hairdryer hun!!!  It really speeds up the stretching process.
I slather Vaseline on where it hurts on my toes and a bit on my heels and blast the shoes with a hairdryer and slip the shoes on and wear them as long as I can bear.


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Use vaseline and a hairdryer hun!!!  It really speeds up the stretching process.
> I slather Vaseline on where it hurts on my toes and a bit on my heels and blast the shoes with a hairdryer and slip the shoes on and wear them as long as I can bear.



Thank you for the tip, I'm going to try this! I actually took your advice to another TPFer about the vaseline, and it works SO well! I put it on with my patent p120s and it made things soooo much better. I have not, however, combined it with the hairdryer yet (I've just tried the two tactics separately), so now it's time to combine. These Iriza 120s will be mine yet!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> Thank you for the tip, I'm going to try this! I actually took your advice to another TPFer about the vaseline, and it works SO well! I put it on with my patent p120s and it made things soooo much better. I have not, however, combined it with the hairdryer yet (I've just tried the two tactics separately), so now it's time to combine. These Iriza 120s will be mine yet!


I still have no clue what size I am in 120s.  Assume same as old cut P120 hmmmm...


----------



## lhyannn

Got my first pair of suede declic 120 
everyone needs a pair of suede black pumps for winter right?


----------



## wongetje

lhyannn said:


> Got my first pair of suede declic 120
> everyone needs a pair of suede black pumps for winter right?


they're gorgeous.


----------



## attyxthomas

Just got back on a 5 day cruise... Got a chance to wear my new SoKate 120 patent. I think it was great wearing them on the ship because carpets everywhere!!!


----------



## samina

lhyannn said:


> Got my first pair of suede declic 120
> 
> everyone needs a pair of suede black pumps for winter right?




Love them perfect!! Congrats


----------



## BirkinLover77

lhyannn said:


> Got my first pair of suede declic 120
> everyone needs a pair of suede black pumps for winter right?


Those are lovely and they look great on You!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

attyxthomas said:


> Just got back on a 5 day cruise... Got a chance to wear my new SoKate 120 patent. I think it was great wearing them on the ship because carpets everywhere!!!
> View attachment 2630571
> 
> View attachment 2630573
> 
> View attachment 2630572


They look absolute perfect on you my love !!!


----------



## Christina2

These heels really do look PEREFCT on you dear. The fit is PERFECT too ! What size are they ? Did you go tts or did you size down ?


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I still have no clue what size I am in 120s.  Assume same as old cut P120 hmmmm...



Yeah, presumably? The tts in the 100s is totally comfortable for me, but I was getting heel slippage on the second wear, so I assume half to a full size down in 120s is probably the ticket I'm gonna be bffs with my hairdryer and vaseline.


----------



## Christina2

LolasCloset said:


> Yeah, presumably? The tts in the 100s is totally comfortable for me, but I was getting heel slippage on the second wear, so I assume half to a full size down in 120s is probably the ticket I'm gonna be bffs with my hairdryer and vaseline.


I think a full size down in the 120's is right for you. I bought my first pair tts and ending up selling them to a g/f because of the heel slippage. The next time I went a full size down and after several wears they molded to my feet perfectly.

BTW - the hair dryer trick works great - just be sure not to get those pretty little peds too hot - I made that mistake the first time and I can tell you TIGHT heels and HOT toes are NOT a good mix - lol.

Haven't tried the vaseline yet. What do you with that ?


----------



## attyxthomas

BirkinLover77 said:


> They look absolute perfect on you my love !!!




Thanks so much! Hands down my fave pair of heels


----------



## attyxthomas

Christina2 said:


> These heels really do look PEREFCT on you dear. The fit is PERFECT too ! What size are they ? Did you go tts or did you size down ?




I went tts. Only because I have a little wider at the ball of my feet


----------



## mrsjcfk

attyxthomas said:


> Just got back on a 5 day cruise... Got a chance to wear my new SoKate 120 patent. I think it was great wearing them on the ship because carpets everywhere!!!
> View attachment 2630571
> 
> View attachment 2630573
> 
> View attachment 2630572




Gorgeous! And u look like u have lots of goodies in the back. Do I spy chanel espadrilles?



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## cts900

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My newest love... Fruitti fruitti. I have dreamed of owning these heels forever and when they popped up on eBay brand new, I had to have them! I got an incredible deal on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although they are a bit large on me, I had to pad the front and the back.



GREAT find!  They look great on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cts900 said:


> GREAT find!  They look great on you!



Thanks Cts! I'm so lucky to have even score a pair of heels like these.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> I think a full size down in the 120's is right for you. I bought my first pair tts and ending up selling them to a g/f because of the heel slippage. The next time I went a full size down and after several wears they molded to my feet perfectly.
> 
> BTW - the hair dryer trick works great - just be sure not to get those pretty little peds too hot - I made that mistake the first time and I can tell you TIGHT heels and HOT toes are NOT a good mix - lol.
> 
> Haven't tried the vaseline yet. What do you with that ?


I slather the Vaseline generously on my toes where it hits.  If the shoes are exotics and kid skin, I slather them on the inside of the shoes just to make sure they will not spill out on the outside of the shoes.  Patents are durable.

No no no!  Dont blast your feet with the hair dryer.  Blast the insides of the toe-box!!!
I know it sounds scary, but shoes are fine.  I never had any problems.  If you are worried, heat them up slowly.  Shoes and handbag makers use heat and oil to change the shape of leather so this works.

Good luck!!!  )


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> Yeah, presumably? The tts in the 100s is totally comfortable for me, but I was getting heel slippage on the second wear, so I assume half to a full size down in 120s is probably the ticket I'm gonna be bffs with my hairdryer and vaseline.





Christina2 said:


> I think a full size down in the 120's is right for you. I bought my first pair tts and ending up selling them to a g/f because of the heel slippage. The next time I went a full size down and after several wears they molded to my feet perfectly.
> 
> BTW - the hair dryer trick works great - just be sure not to get those pretty little peds too hot - I made that mistake the first time and I can tell you TIGHT heels and HOT toes are NOT a good mix - lol.
> 
> Haven't tried the vaseline yet. What do you with that ?



I have a pair of Thanx 100 and Artifice 100 which both are d'orsays and I think the shape looks similar to the Iriza.  I went a full size down from my Pigalle 100 and they were perfect so I am wondering if I have to go down further for a 120 in Iriza.


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have a pair of Thanx 100 and Artifice 100 which both are d'orsays and I think the shape looks similar to the Iriza. I went a full size down from my Pigalle 100 and they were perfect so I am wondering if I have to go down further for a 120 in Iriza.


 
You found a pair of 120 Iriiza's ? Lucky girl ! I just know that they are going to look GORGEOUS on you ! I think it is best to go at least a full size down for the 120 Iriza. Anytime the arch is higher it causes our feet to slip further into the toebox and that always causes heel gap unless you size down. Heel gap is especially dangerous in a D'Orsay so please be careful with your sizing. Remember - tight is right !


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I slather the Vaseline generously on my toes where it hits.  If the shoes are exotics and kid skin, I slather them on the inside of the shoes just to make sure they will not spill out on the outside of the shoes.  Patents are durable.
> 
> No no no!  Dont blast your feet with the hair dryer.  Blast the insides of the toe-box!!!
> I know it sounds scary, but shoes are fine.  I never had any problems.  If you are worried, heat them up slowly.  Shoes and handbag makers use heat and oil to change the shape of leather so this works.
> 
> Good luck!!!  )


Thank you for the vaseline trick Helen. I am going to use that one in the morning - for sure. Also, I am so glad you told me how to use the hair dryer. It did seem to hurt more than it should have - guess I should have asked more about it BEFORE I tried it - lol .


----------



## sophe

Christina2 said:


> Sophe - I can see in the background soooo many gorgeous pointy toe heels. Could you model some more of your beauties for us - PLEASE ?!!!



dear Christina,I've post most of my shoes in my album,you can check them out  and hope you like my collection


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> You found a pair of 120 Iriiza's ? Lucky girl ! I just know that they are going to look GORGEOUS on you ! I think it is best to go at least a full size down for the 120 Iriza. Anytime the arch is higher it causes our feet to slip further into the toebox and that always causes heel gap unless you size down. Heel gap is especially dangerous in a D'Orsay so please be careful with your sizing. Remember - tight is right !


I have yet to find one nor have I figured out my sizing.
My old cut Pigalle 100 is a 37 and old cut Pigalle 120 is a 36.

I think the Artifice looks a lot alike to the Iriza and I have the Artifice 100 in size 36.  I assume I would have to size down further for a 120...  Therefore, I have no clue what size I am supposed to get for an Iriza 120.
I just know Tokyo will get the Iriza 100, but not a 120 so I will not get to try on a 120


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> Thank you for the vaseline trick Helen. I am going to use that one in the morning - for sure. Also, I am so glad you told me how to use the hair dryer. It did seem to hurt more than it should have - guess I should have asked more about it BEFORE I tried it - lol .


I cant believe you were blasting your feet. LoL!!!  You would burn yourself hun!!!
You might want to do the Vaseline and hair dryer trick 10 to 15 minutes before you leave your house to give the shoes to start to mold to your feet.


----------



## stilly

attyxthomas said:


> Just got back on a 5 day cruise... Got a chance to wear my new SoKate 120 patent. I think it was great wearing them on the ship because carpets everywhere!!!
> View attachment 2630571
> 
> View attachment 2630573
> 
> View attachment 2630572





The SK's look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

FitForAQueen said:


> Iriza 120  in Papaye. They photograph somewhat red but they are definitely bright orange/ coral.
> I love Iriza, giving So Kate some serious competition in my book.....




These look amazing on you!!!
I love both your Irizas!


----------



## attyxthomas

stilly said:


> The SK's look gorgeous on you!!!




*blushes* What a great compliment from the queen of pigalles and SK's! Thank you! I never knew I could walk in them, but it's not too bad  only 4 hours max so far.


----------



## attyxthomas

mrsjcfk said:


> Gorgeous! And u look like u have lots of goodies in the back. Do I spy chanel espadrilles?
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




Thanks! And yup the navy/black toe leather espadrilles


----------



## jalbs

Iriza 100mm.... These are the only 100mm I own... Normally go for the 120 but these r so easy to walk in!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

jalbs said:


> Iriza 100mm.... These are the only 100mm I own... Normally go for the 120 but these r so easy to walk in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632049




Love! I'm a 120 girl also but these are great!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Black python pigalle 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Christchrist

jalbs said:


> Iriza 100mm.... These are the only 100mm I own... Normally go for the 120 but these r so easy to walk in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632049




These look great on you 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## PurseACold

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2632068
> View attachment 2632070
> View attachment 2632071
> 
> 
> Black python pigalle
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Gorgeous shoes!  I have these in white.  The crystal effect of making the python shiny really makes the shoe special.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2632068
> View attachment 2632070
> View attachment 2632071
> 
> 
> Black python pigalle
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



python... yum


----------



## Christina2

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2632068
> View attachment 2632070
> View attachment 2632071
> 
> 
> Black python pigalle
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Gorgeous color and pattern - and a perfect fit on you as well !


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2632068
> View attachment 2632070
> View attachment 2632071
> 
> 
> Black python pigalle
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Love your photo and your shoes look AWSOME on you.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Thanks ladies!!&#9786;&#65039;


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## icharmae

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2632068
> View attachment 2632070
> View attachment 2632071
> 
> 
> Black python pigalle
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




Beautiful! Can never go wrong with python! Looks great on you! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## lydiasynge89

this is miu miu glitter pumps


----------



## MotoChiq

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2632068
> View attachment 2632070
> View attachment 2632071
> 
> 
> Black python pigalle
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Gorgeous!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Thanks icharmae and motochiq!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## jmsk112486

I finally got my shoes to fit! I've had these shoes for about a year but couldn't wear for too long bc they were sooooo tight at the toe.


----------



## jmsk112486

And my new babies!!! Pigalle 100 kid leather. Grabbed the last 37 at Barney's (I think) but they neglected to send me a dust bag and heel taps. I called and they said they'll get it out to me.


----------



## BirkinLover77

jmsk112486 said:


> I finally got my shoes to fit! I've had these shoes for about a year but couldn't wear for too long bc they were sooooo tight at the toe.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635310


Persistence will pay off in the end. Lol


----------



## BirkinLover77

jmsk112486 said:


> And my new babies!!! Pigalle 100 kid leather. Grabbed the last 37 at Barney's (I think) but they neglected to send me a dust bag and heel taps. I called and they said they'll get it out to me.
> 
> View attachment 2635311


Lovely, hope these  fit u much better and u do not have to wait so long to wear them like your other pair. Lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jmsk112486 said:


> I finally got my shoes to fit! I've had these shoes for about a year but couldn't wear for too long bc they were sooooo tight at the toe.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635310


WOW!  Perseverance!  Congrats!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jmsk112486 said:


> And my new babies!!! Pigalle 100 kid leather. Grabbed the last 37 at Barney's (I think) but they neglected to send me a dust bag and heel taps. I called and they said they'll get it out to me.
> 
> View attachment 2635311


Love kid leather.  Congrats!


----------



## sammie225

InAweWithLoubi said:


> OOOHHH Gorgeous!!! Are these comfy? I need more comfy shoes in my life.



i haven't worn them yet  as soon as i've spend some hours in these shoes i'll let you know about the comfort factor


----------



## BirkinLover77

Here is my New addition to my So Kate Family: Black Patent Leather


----------



## Evemar82

Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jmsk112486 said:


> And my new babies!!! Pigalle 100 kid leather. Grabbed the last 37 at Barney's (I think) but they neglected to send me a dust bag and heel taps. I called and they said they'll get it out to me.
> 
> View attachment 2635311



COngrats on getting the pigalles! Model pics please =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BirkinLover77 said:


> Here is my New addition to my So Kate Family: Black Patent Leather



COngrats! THey are lovely!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Evemar82 said:


> Congrats!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! THey are lovely!



Thank you ladies, I miss these last year and just had to have them this time around.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I missed out on the So Kate in this print, these are gorgeous as well but I'm not sure if I will keep them...it depends on what the CL boutique in Miami will have, I'm trying so hard to practice self control
This is the Iriza 100 in Violet Watersnake Roccaille .5 size down


----------



## LolasCloset

Mrs. MFH said:


> I missed out on the So Kate in this print, these are gorgeous as well but I'm not sure if I will keep them...it depends on what the CL boutique in Miami will have, I'm trying so hard to practice self control
> This is the Iriza 100 in Violet Watersnake Roccaille .5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637409
> View attachment 2637410



Oh MY! Those are divine!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> I missed out on the So Kate in this print, these are gorgeous as well but I'm not sure if I will keep them...it depends on what the CL boutique in Miami will have, I'm trying so hard to practice self control
> This is the Iriza 100 in Violet Watersnake Roccaille .5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637409
> View attachment 2637410


OMG, you should keep them, they look AWSOME. It's nice to have more than one style in your closet so that you can mixed things up from time to time.


----------



## BagBragger

BirkinLover77 said:


> OMG, you should keep them, they look AWSOME. It's nice to have more than one style in your closet so that you can mixed things up from time to time.




+1, but if you find the So Kates in that color skin, and decided to do an exchange we'd more than understand.


----------



## rachellemel

Mrs. MFH said:


> I missed out on the So Kate in this print, these are gorgeous as well but I'm not sure if I will keep them...it depends on what the CL boutique in Miami will have, I'm trying so hard to practice self control
> This is the Iriza 100 in Violet Watersnake Roccaille .5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637409
> View attachment 2637410




Lovely!  I am in love with that color. But do what your heart tells you!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> I missed out on the So Kate in this print, these are gorgeous as well but I'm not sure if I will keep them...it depends on what the CL boutique in Miami will have, I'm trying so hard to practice self control
> This is the Iriza 100 in Violet Watersnake Roccaille .5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637409
> View attachment 2637410




It's a lovely skin 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> I missed out on the So Kate in this print, these are gorgeous as well but I'm not sure if I will keep them...it depends on what the CL boutique in Miami will have, I'm trying so hard to practice self control
> This is the Iriza 100 in Violet Watersnake Roccaille .5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637409
> View attachment 2637410





These are really gorgeous!
I'd love to see some mod pics!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Scratch 2 off the UHG!
Rose Paris Pigalle Spikes...size 40 (could've taken a 39.5)
$1100


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> These are really gorgeous!
> I'd love to see some mod pics!




Just for you Stilly! FYI there is more toe cleavage than I care for. They are surprisingly stable, I thought I would have issues with the sides being open. However the more I look at them the more I love the skin but not the shoe, kwim? So pretty sure they are going back. Hope these pics help and definitely get .5 down from TTS. I saw the 120 Irizia but was unable to get a pic. They are gorgeous IRL. If these were 120 I would keep them.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> I missed out on the So Kate in this print, these are gorgeous as well but I'm not sure if I will keep them...it depends on what the CL boutique in Miami will have, I'm trying so hard to practice self control
> This is the Iriza 100 in Violet Watersnake Roccaille .5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637409
> View attachment 2637410


Ohh they are gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mrs. MFH said:


> Just for you Stilly! FYI there is more toe cleavage than I care for. They are surprisingly stable, I thought I would have issues with the sides being open. However the more I look at them the more I love the skin but not the shoe, kwim? So pretty sure they are going back. Hope these pics help and definitely get .5 down from TTS. I saw the 120 Irizia but was unable to get a pic. They are gorgeous IRL. If these were 120 I would keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638644
> 
> View attachment 2638645
> 
> View attachment 2638646
> 
> View attachment 2638647
> 
> View attachment 2638648
> 
> View attachment 2638649


They look absolutely stunning on you!  Congrats!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

Mrs. MFH said:


> Just for you Stilly! FYI there is more toe cleavage than I care for. They are surprisingly stable, I thought I would have issues with the sides being open. However the more I look at them the more I love the skin but not the shoe, kwim? So pretty sure they are going back. Hope these pics help and definitely get .5 down from TTS. I saw the 120 Irizia but was unable to get a pic. They are gorgeous IRL. If these were 120 I would keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638644
> 
> View attachment 2638645
> 
> View attachment 2638646
> 
> View attachment 2638647
> 
> View attachment 2638648
> 
> View attachment 2638649




these render me unable to communicate in anything other that emoji


----------



## Christina2

Mrs. MFH said:


> Just for you Stilly! FYI there is more toe cleavage than I care for. They are surprisingly stable, I thought I would have issues with the sides being open. However the more I look at them the more I love the skin but not the shoe, kwim? So pretty sure they are going back. Hope these pics help and definitely get .5 down from TTS. I saw the 120 Irizia but was unable to get a pic. They are gorgeous IRL. If these were 120 I would keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638644
> 
> View attachment 2638645
> 
> View attachment 2638646
> 
> View attachment 2638647
> 
> View attachment 2638648
> 
> View attachment 2638649


What a lovely shoe. It looks so nice on you. I agree with you - those would definitely look hotter on you in they were 120s. Are they hard to find in 120s ?


----------



## PurseACold

Loubiwant4me said:


> Scratch 2 off the UHG!
> Rose Paris Pigalle Spikes...size 40 (could've taken a 39.5)
> $1100


Those are gorgeous!  Enjoy your UHG find!


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> Just for you Stilly! FYI there is more toe cleavage than I care for. They are surprisingly stable, I thought I would have issues with the sides being open. However the more I look at them the more I love the skin but not the shoe, kwim? So pretty sure they are going back. Hope these pics help and definitely get .5 down from TTS. I saw the 120 Irizia but was unable to get a pic. They are gorgeous IRL. If these were 120 I would keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638644
> 
> View attachment 2638645
> 
> View attachment 2638646
> 
> View attachment 2638647
> 
> View attachment 2638648
> 
> View attachment 2638649


I completely agree with you.  Love the skin, but the shoe less (although they do look gorgeous on you).  Would look so great in 120.


----------



## BirkinLover77

christina2 said:


> what a lovely shoe. It looks so nice on you. I agree with you - those would definitely look hotter on you in they were 120s. Are they hard to find in 120s ?


+1


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> Just for you Stilly! FYI there is more toe cleavage than I care for. They are surprisingly stable, I thought I would have issues with the sides being open. However the more I look at them the more I love the skin but not the shoe, kwim? So pretty sure they are going back. Hope these pics help and definitely get .5 down from TTS. I saw the 120 Irizia but was unable to get a pic. They are gorgeous IRL. If these were 120 I would keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638644
> 
> View attachment 2638645
> 
> View attachment 2638646
> 
> View attachment 2638647
> 
> View attachment 2638648
> 
> View attachment 2638649




I still think these look amazing on you even if they only have the 100 heel.
I love the color and skin.
Do they come in 120 heel?
I also went down a half size on my Iriza 120's from my So Kate size.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I still think these look amazing on you even if they only have the 100 heel.
> I love the color and skin.
> Do they come in 120 heel?
> I also went down a half size on my Iriza 120's from my So Kate size.


Stilly. I don't remember. Have you posted any pics of your Iriza 120's ? HelenOfTroy45 and I would love to see them - we are both trying to figure out our size in the Iriza 120's !


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Just for you Stilly! FYI there is more toe cleavage than I care for. They are surprisingly stable, I thought I would have issues with the sides being open. However the more I look at them the more I love the skin but not the shoe, kwim? So pretty sure they are going back. Hope these pics help and definitely get .5 down from TTS. I saw the 120 Irizia but was unable to get a pic. They are gorgeous IRL. If these were 120 I would keep them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638644
> 
> View attachment 2638645
> 
> View attachment 2638646
> 
> View attachment 2638647
> 
> View attachment 2638648
> 
> View attachment 2638649





I love them!


----------



## BagBragger

Xx
Inappropriate.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Babel 100mm calf



The leather is super soft and the height is perfect. 
The calf area is a bit tight. 
Would you guys have any tricks to loosen it up?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> I still think these look amazing on you even if they only have the 100 heel.
> I love the color and skin.
> Do they come in 120 heel?
> I also went down a half size on my Iriza 120's from my So Kate size.




Thanks, I'm not sure if this particular style comes in 120. I haven't seen it but if I do I will post pics.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> Stilly. I don't remember. Have you posted any pics of your Iriza 120's ? HelenOfTroy45 and I would love to see them - we are both trying to figure out our size in the Iriza 120's !


I already know an Iriza 120 cannot possibly be half down from TTS for me because I tried the Iriza 100 and that was a full size down .  Therefore, a 120 has to be even smaller I am guessing.


----------



## mrsjcfk

BirkinLover77 said:


> Here is my New addition to my So Kate Family: Black Patent Leather




Nice! Congrats!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Mrs. MFH said:


> I missed out on the So Kate in this print, these are gorgeous as well but I'm not sure if I will keep them...it depends on what the CL boutique in Miami will have, I'm trying so hard to practice self control
> This is the Iriza 100 in Violet Watersnake Roccaille .5 size down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637409
> View attachment 2637410



GORJ! Don't u just love this skin!! I saw these after I got the Kates. I was thinking about switching but decides not to b/c I don't know much about the irizas. It's a style I definitely want to try!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure if this particular style comes in 120. I haven't seen it but if I do I will post pics.



They do come in 120 but they may be sold out. I believe I saw a personal shopper from Saks listing the 120s?



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## tinachkaa

Hello girls! I was super lucky to catch both, a pair of 120 booty so kate and a 120 red rouge so kate in my size!! 
However, I must now sell my beloved corazons. On a lighter note, at least my new red ones match my red 14c Chanel woc! (Will be posting a match pic in another thread.) For now, here are the new additions to my so kate collection  thanks for letting me share!! I oughta make my own thread sometime soon...


----------



## west of the sun

Those boots are stunning!


----------



## BirkinLover77

tinachkaa said:


> Hello girls! I was super lucky to catch both, a pair of 120 booty so kate and a 120 red rouge so kate in my size!!
> However, I must now sell my beloved corazons. On a lighter note, at least my new red ones match my red 14c Chanel woc! (Will be posting a match pic in another thread.) For now, here are the new additions to my so kate collection  thanks for letting me share!! I oughta make my own thread sometime soon...
> 
> View attachment 2640999
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641000
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641002


The boots  look  absolute gorgeous on you


----------



## stilly

tinachkaa said:


> Hello girls! I was super lucky to catch both, a pair of 120 booty so kate and a 120 red rouge so kate in my size!!
> However, I must now sell my beloved corazons. On a lighter note, at least my new red ones match my red 14c Chanel woc! (Will be posting a match pic in another thread.) For now, here are the new additions to my so kate collection  thanks for letting me share!! I oughta make my own thread sometime soon...
> 
> View attachment 2640999
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641000
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641002




I love the booties on you!!!
So sexy!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly. I don't remember. Have you posted any pics of your Iriza 120's ? HelenOfTroy45 and I would love to see them - we are both trying to figure out our size in the Iriza 120's ![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I posted some pics on my Iriza 120s on my thread today...here's a preview...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Christina2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly. I don't remember. Have you posted any pics of your Iriza 120's ? HelenOfTroy45 and I would love to see them - we are both trying to figure out our size in the Iriza 120's ![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I posted some pics on my Iriza 120s on my thread today...here's a preview...
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  Are they the same size as your old cut P120s or So Kates?
> I tried on the Iriza 100 and they were the same size as my old cut P120, meaning half down from my SKs, so I am lost on sizing here.
Click to expand...


----------



## tinachkaa

west of the sun said:


> Those boots are stunning!




Thanks so much!


----------



## tinachkaa

BirkinLover77 said:


> The boots  look  absolute gorgeous on you




Thank you birkinlover! I can't wait to wear them out!!


----------



## tinachkaa

stilly said:


> I love the booties on you!!!
> So sexy!!!




Thanks stilly! Not as sexy as those iriza's!! Those look amazing on your foot! I saw those in store also.. I'm in love with the pattern/material. Enjoy them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tinachkaa said:


> Hello girls! I was super lucky to catch both, a pair of 120 booty so kate and a 120 red rouge so kate in my size!!
> However, I must now sell my beloved corazons. On a lighter note, at least my new red ones match my red 14c Chanel woc! (Will be posting a match pic in another thread.) For now, here are the new additions to my so kate collection  thanks for letting me share!! I oughta make my own thread sometime soon...
> 
> View attachment 2640999
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641000
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641002



I love the new heels!!! The red is super fierce!


----------



## tinachkaa

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the new heels!!! The red is super fierce!




Thank you!! I can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## ashleykiyana

A just because gift from my babe! can't wait to wear them this summer.&#128147;&#128150; Debout 120mm


----------



## Mrs. MFH

ashleykiyana said:


> View attachment 2642064
> 
> 
> A just because gift from my babe! can't wait to wear them this summer.&#128147;&#128150; Debout 120mm




Love these! Congrats


----------



## tinachkaa

ashleykiyana said:


> View attachment 2642064
> 
> 
> A just because gift from my babe! can't wait to wear them this summer.&#128147;&#128150; Debout 120mm




Aww so sweet! Love the bright colors.. Enjoy them, they're super pretty


----------



## rachellemel

ashleykiyana said:


> View attachment 2642064
> 
> 
> A just because gift from my babe! can't wait to wear them this summer.&#128147;&#128150; Debout 120mm




Wow!  Love those kinds of gifts!  Enjoy them!


----------



## taram2014

ashleykiyana said:


> View attachment 2642064
> 
> 
> A just because gift from my babe! can't wait to wear them this summer.&#128147;&#128150; Debout 120mm


Beautiful.  Congrats!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ashleykiyana said:


> View attachment 2642064
> 
> 
> A just because gift from my babe! can't wait to wear them this summer.&#128147;&#128150; Debout 120mm


Sooooo sweet


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  Are they the same size as your old cut P120s or So Kates?
> I tried on the Iriza 100 and they were the same size as my old cut P120, meaning half down from my SKs, so I am lost on sizing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'd recommend the same size as the old Pigalle 120's or a half size down from the So Kates for the Iriza 120's.
Click to expand...


----------



## Florencema119

my loubie


----------



## jayls

ashleykiyana said:


> View attachment 2642064
> 
> 
> A just because gift from my babe! can't wait to wear them this summer.&#128147;&#128150; Debout 120mm


awww... fun colors!


----------



## jayls

tinachkaa said:


> Hello girls! I was super lucky to catch both, a pair of 120 booty so kate and a 120 red rouge so kate in my size!!
> However, I must now sell my beloved corazons. On a lighter note, at least my new red ones match my red 14c Chanel woc! (Will be posting a match pic in another thread.) For now, here are the new additions to my so kate collection  thanks for letting me share!! I oughta make my own thread sometime soon...
> 
> View attachment 2640999
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641000
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641002


i love that red!


----------



## MotoChiq

My bday gift from the DBF: Pigalle Follies in black suede


----------



## DebbiNC

MotoChiq said:


> My bday gift from the DBF: Pigalle Follies in black suede




Happy birthday! And congrats on a beautiful gift!!!


----------



## Christchrist

ashleykiyana said:


> View attachment 2642064
> 
> 
> A just because gift from my babe! can't wait to wear them this summer.&#128147;&#128150; Debout 120mm




What great summer colors 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## MotoChiq

DebbiNC said:


> Happy birthday! And congrats on a beautiful gift!!!



Thank you DebbiNC!


----------



## meenster

Getting a head start for the fall season 

Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120


----------



## jmsk112486

meenster said:


> Getting a head start for the fall season
> 
> Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120



The first two are gorgeous!!!


----------



## PurseACold

meenster said:


> Getting a head start for the fall season
> 
> Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120


What a gorgeous shade of yellow!


----------



## rachellemel

meenster said:


> Getting a head start for the fall season
> 
> 
> 
> Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120




Croc!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jayls

MotoChiq said:


> My bday gift from the DBF: Pigalle Follies in black suede


I'm loving mine! I went back for another in the taupe/tan color... enjoy!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Florencema119 said:


> my loubie



NIce!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

meenster said:


> Getting a head start for the fall season
> 
> Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120



WOnderful picks! The yellow is my fav!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MotoChiq said:


> My bday gift from the DBF: Pigalle Follies in black suede



COngrats! They are looking good on you.


----------



## MotoChiq

Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! They are looking good on you.



Thank you Lavenderduckiez! 







jayls said:


> I'm loving mine! I went back for another in the taupe/tan color... enjoy!!



I love how soft the suede is  Ooh I didn't know they came in tan/taupe. Please post a pic if you don't mind


----------



## BirkinLover77

MotoChiq said:


> My bday gift from the DBF: Pigalle Follies in black suede


Happy Birthday balloon: and a lovely present


----------



## Christchrist

[ QUOTE=meenster;26883172]Getting a head start for the fall season 



Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120[/QUOTE]

Very nice 



CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## BirkinLover77

meenster said:


> Getting a head start for the fall season
> 
> Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120


Beautiful


----------



## jayls

MotoChiq said:


> Thank you Lavenderduckiez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how soft the suede is  Ooh I didn't know they came in tan/taupe. Please post a pic if you don't mind


hi.. here they are.. not the best pic but I think you can get a feel for the color as compared to the box color


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Picked up these beauties on sale. &#128513;





So pretty and ladylike, these are the CL Princess 100mm pumps!


----------



## MotoChiq

BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Birthday balloon: and a lovely present



Thank you BirkinLover77!







jayls said:


> hi.. here they are.. not the best pic but I think you can get a feel for the color as compared to the box color



Thank you for posting a pic. Such a good neutral!  Wear them in good health


----------



## LolasCloset

meenster said:


> Getting a head start for the fall season
> 
> Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120



Lovely choices! I am completely obsessed with that yellow! Out of curiosity, are you located in Europe/the UK? I was trying to buy these with a US card, but that didn't seem like it was an option.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Picked up these beauties on sale. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2644693
> View attachment 2644694
> 
> 
> So pretty and ladylike, these are the CL Princess 100mm pumps!



so beautiful!!


----------



## FitForAQueen

Geo 120 Platine Glitter-- LOVE!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Picked up these beauties on sale. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2644693
> View attachment 2644694
> 
> 
> So pretty and ladylike, these are the CL Princess 100mm pumps!



THose are very nice! WHere did you get those heels from?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

FitForAQueen said:


> Geo 120 Platine Glitter-- LOVE!!!!



The geo glitter are beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are very nice! WHere did you get those heels from?


 thanks! Saks! 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> so beautiful!!



Thanks!!


----------



## NeonLights

jayls said:


> hi.. here they are.. not the best pic but I think you can get a feel for the color as compared to the box color



These are such a beautiful neutral..


----------



## NeonLights

FitForAQueen said:


> Geo 120 Platine Glitter-- LOVE!!!!



Oh my these are hot hot hot.. need to go hunting i think.. 

Are these TTS?


----------



## NeonLights

meenster said:


> Getting a head start for the fall season
> 
> Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120



The croc pair are def my fav.. great start to the season!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

FitForAQueen said:


> Geo 120 Platine Glitter-- LOVE!!!!



These are amazing!! Where did you get them from?


----------



## Mycc

meenster said:


> Getting a head start for the fall season
> 
> 
> 
> Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120




Nice!! Love those Croc Debouts! If you don't mind me asking, how much were they?


----------



## BirkinLover77

FitForAQueen said:


> Geo 120 Platine Glitter-- LOVE!!!!


First Time seeing Geo pumps in this print but they look awsome on you.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Picked up these beauties on sale. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2644693
> View attachment 2644694
> 
> 
> So pretty and ladylike, these are the CL Princess 100mm pumps!


I love the Color


----------



## BirkinLover77

jayls said:


> hi.. here they are.. not the best pic but I think you can get a feel for the color as compared to the box color


Lovely Pigalle follies in Suede, great color for the fall season


----------



## jayls

MotoChiq said:


> Thank you BirkinLover77!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting a pic. Such a good neutral!  Wear them in good health


np


----------



## jayls

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lovely Pigalle follies in Suede, great color for the fall season





NeonLights said:


> These are such a beautiful neutral..



Thanks guys! I'm definitely happy since I love my neutrals in suede


----------



## meenster

LolasCloset said:


> Lovely choices! I am completely obsessed with that yellow! Out of curiosity, are you located in Europe/the UK? I was trying to buy these with a US card, but that didn't seem like it was an option.



Thank you! 
I'm actually located in the states; sorry to hear your having a hard time using your card to purchase.
Hopefully you get yourself a pair if you haven't already; sure you'll love them!


----------



## meenster

Mycc said:


> Nice!! Love those Croc Debouts! If you don't mind me asking, how much were they?



Thank you! 
This pair was $1295 (US) not including tax.....a definite splurge but couldn't resist that they were Debouts in Croc


----------



## Mycc

meenster said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This pair was $1295 (US) not including tax.....a definite splurge but couldn't resist that they were Debouts in Croc




Wow!! Definitely a very special piece! So classy and chic they r TDF!!


----------



## FitForAQueen

Repost below with quotes.


----------



## FitForAQueen

NeonLights said:


> Oh my these are hot hot hot.. need to go hunting i think..
> 
> Are these TTS?



Thank you! I purchased my So Kate size.



Crazyaboutblue said:


> These are amazing!! Where did you get them from?



Thank you. I adore them. I purchased them from Chicago Boutique.



BirkinLover77 said:


> First Time seeing Geo pumps in this print but they look awsome on you.



Thank you! I was going to get this print in the Iriza but I'm glad I got these.


----------



## FitForAQueen

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The geo glitter are beautiful on you! Congrats!



Thank you. My favorite purchase so far in my growing CL collection!


----------



## taram2014

FitForAQueen said:


> Geo 120 Platine Glitter-- LOVE!!!!


These are absolutely stunning on you. Congrats.


----------



## canismajor

So Kate 120 Watersnake Rocaille
Violet


Purchased from CL Costa Mesa Boutique
(additional info/pics avail in Reference Library)


----------



## MotoChiq

xnplo said:


> So Kate 120 Watersnake Rocaille
> Violet
> 
> 
> Purchased from CL Costa Mesa Boutique
> (additional info/pics avail in Reference Library)



Gorgeous!  Love the purple


----------



## Christchrist

xnplo said:


> So Kate 120 Watersnake Rocaille
> Violet
> 
> 
> Purchased from CL Costa Mesa Boutique
> (additional info/pics avail in Reference Library)




This color is TDF. Great grab


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Christchrist

My custom red So Kate has arrived. They needed to me tweaked after the first arrival 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2648715
> 
> My custom red So Kate has arrived. They needed to me tweaked after the first arrival



WOW, those are gorgeous! What color is that? Is that the custom part?


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> WOW, those are gorgeous! What color is that? Is that the custom part?




They are custom. It's a number (I forgot) 
The only red patent custom they offer I believe 

CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## FitForAQueen

xnplo said:


> So Kate 120 Watersnake Rocaille
> Violet
> 
> 
> Purchased from CL Costa Mesa Boutique
> (additional info/pics avail in Reference Library)



Gorgeous! Trying to decide if I want to splurge on them.....hmmmm


----------



## Christchrist

[QU OTE=FitForAQueen;26911525]Gorgeous! Trying to decide if I want to splurge on them.....hmmmm[/QUOTE]

Just do it before you lose your chance 



CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## tinachkaa

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2648715
> 
> My custom red So Kate has arrived. They needed to me tweaked after the first arrival




Gorgeous color!! It looks like a perfect balance of the corazon and the new rouge de mars in the picture.. Tell baby to relieve you of your pregnancy so you can wear all these pretty shoes already lol wishing you and the little one a safe and healthy delivery!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xnplo said:


> So Kate 120 Watersnake Rocaille
> Violet
> 
> 
> Purchased from CL Costa Mesa Boutique
> (additional info/pics avail in Reference Library)



Purple watersnake so kates are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2648715
> 
> My custom red So Kate has arrived. They needed to me tweaked after the first arrival
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version



YUm the color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## canismajor

Thank you everyone!!! 



MotoChiq said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the purple





Christchrist said:


> This color is TDF. Great grab





FitForAQueen said:


> Gorgeous! Trying to decide if I want to splurge on them.....hmmmm


... And I would say absolutely go for it! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Purple watersnake so kates are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

BirkinLover77 said:


> I love the Color


Thanks!!


----------



## Christchrist

tinachkaa said:


> Gorgeous color!! It looks like a perfect balance of the corazon and the new rouge de mars in the picture.. Tell baby to relieve you of your pregnancy so you can wear all these pretty shoes already lol wishing you and the little one a safe and healthy delivery!




I'm trying to tell
Him thank you 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## tdennis

stilly said:


> Christina2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly. I don't remember. Have you posted any pics of your Iriza 120's ? HelenOfTroy45 and I would love to see them - we are both trying to figure out our size in the Iriza 120's ![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I posted some pics on my Iriza 120s on my thread today...here's a preview...
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Do you have a sole protector on them?
Click to expand...


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2648715
> 
> My custom red So Kate has arrived. They needed to me tweaked after the first arrival
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


Gorgeous and absolute lovely my friend, love love the color so bright and beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

xnplo said:


> So Kate 120 Watersnake Rocaille
> Violet
> 
> 
> Purchased from CL Costa Mesa Boutique
> (additional info/pics avail in Reference Library)


Beautiful color, TDF!


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous and absolute lovely my friend, love love the color so bright and beautiful




Thank you


----------



## Mrs. MFH

FitForAQueen said:


> Geo 120 Platine Glitter-- LOVE!!!!




Love these! Congrats on such a gorgeous shoe!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Pigalace 100 



Door knocker 100


----------



## seattlegirl1880

DH was on business in Dallas two weeks ago and courtesy of my TPF friends, I sent him off to Highland Park to visit Mark at the CL Boutique there.  He was told to get Bianca spikes, but instead came back with these beauties from the F/W 2014 collection - Bianca Jazz Calf 140 in a fabulous blue color called "Elipse".  With such good taste, I think I'll keep the shoes and him!


----------



## PurseACold

seattlegirl1880 said:


> DH was on business in Dallas two weeks ago and courtesy of my TPF friends, I sent him off to Highland Park to visit Mark at the CL Boutique there.  He was told to get Bianca spikes, but instead came back with these beauties from the F/W 2014 collection - Bianca Jazz Calf 140 in a fabulous blue color called "Elipse".  With such good taste, I think I'll keep the shoes and him!


Lucky you!  Beautiful shoes - I love the color!  And even better husband


----------



## FitForAQueen

Mrs. MFH said:


> Love these! Congrats on such a gorgeous shoe!



Thank you so much! Did you keep the violet Irizas? Was the color as vibrant and gorgeous as it appears in photos? I'm debating on getting the So Kates in that color if I can find them.


----------



## PurseACold

FitForAQueen said:


> Thank you so much! Did you keep the violet Irizas? Was the color as vibrant and gorgeous as it appears in photos? I'm debating on getting the So Kates in that color if I can find them.


I was just at the Horatio (Manhattan) boutique this afternoon and they have the So Kate violet watersnake and So Kate Vernis Mouchette in stock.  They are both even more gorgeous than the pictures show, particularly the violet watersnake, which is breathtaking.


----------



## BirkinLover77

seattlegirl1880 said:


> DH was on business in Dallas two weeks ago and courtesy of my TPF friends, I sent him off to Highland Park to visit Mark at the CL Boutique there.  He was told to get Bianca spikes, but instead came back with these beauties from the F/W 2014 collection - Bianca Jazz Calf 140 in a fabulous blue color called "Elipse".  With such good taste, I think I'll keep the shoes and him!


Congrats, You should keep them, Your DH did a FAB Job in getting you these Fine pair of CL Platform Pumps, love them very much


----------



## BirkinLover77

PurseACold said:


> I was just at the Horatio (Manhattan) boutique this afternoon and they have the So Kate violet watersnake and So Kate Vernis Mouchette in stock.  They are both even more gorgeous than the pictures show, particularly the violet watersnake, which is breathtaking.


Nice to Hear, saw the IRL on both and they are sooooooooo Gorgeous.


----------



## kham

I got these beautiful fluo Pigalle 120 from a lovely tpfer. I've been dying for this pair. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And side by side with my fluo flame Pigalle 120



I'm so in love!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tinachkaa

kham said:


> I got these beautiful fluo Pigalle 120 from a lovely tpfer. I've been dying for this pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651440
> 
> 
> And side by side with my fluo flame Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2651441
> 
> 
> I'm so in love!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Love these, they're gorgeous for summer!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> Pigalace 100
> View attachment 2650914
> 
> 
> Door knocker 100
> View attachment 2650915



Congrats! I love the fabulous finds!


----------



## kham

tinachkaa said:


> Love these, they're gorgeous for summer!!!!!



Thank you *tinachkaa*!! I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## BirkinLover77

kham said:


> I got these beautiful fluo Pigalle 120 from a lovely tpfer. I've been dying for this pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651440
> 
> 
> And side by side with my fluo flame Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2651441
> 
> 
> I'm so in love!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Love the beautiful hot colors, you are so ready for the summer


----------



## PollyGal

Picking these up on Monday - yeah!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PollyGal said:


> Picking these up on Monday - yeah!!


What a funky and fun pair of shoes!  Congrats!


----------



## jalbs

kham said:


> I got these beautiful fluo Pigalle 120 from a lovely tpfer. I've been dying for this pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651440
> 
> 
> And side by side with my fluo flame Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2651441
> 
> 
> I'm so in love!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Omg I'm so jealous! These are amazing!! Congrats! Those r a great score. How did u find them!??


----------



## kham

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the beautiful hot colors, you are so ready for the summer


Thank you BirkinLover77!! Yes I am  lol!




jalbs said:


> Omg I'm so jealous! These are amazing!! Congrats! Those r a great score. How did u find them!??



Thank you jalbs!! I got the yellow from a fellow TPFer. I bought the flame from the Madison boutique a while back!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PollyGal said:


> Picking these up on Monday - yeah!!



cute, congrats


----------



## BirkinLover77

PollyGal said:


> Picking these up on Monday - yeah!!


Congrats, Cute and Very Colorful.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

seattlegirl1880 said:


> DH was on business in Dallas two weeks ago and courtesy of my TPF friends, I sent him off to Highland Park to visit Mark at the CL Boutique there.  He was told to get Bianca spikes, but instead came back with these beauties from the F/W 2014 collection - Bianca Jazz Calf 140 in a fabulous blue color called "Elipse".  With such good taste, I think I'll keep the shoes and him!



You girl!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

FitForAQueen said:


> Thank you so much! Did you keep the violet Irizas? Was the color as vibrant and gorgeous as it appears in photos? I'm debating on getting the So Kates in that color if I can find them.




I returned them, the color is beautiful IRL. Horatio did restock them so hopefully you can grab a pair. Good luck


----------



## Kenyanqn

A sale find! And a pattern I have been dying to get my hands on. The shoe gods smiled on me! 
Fifi ayers


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kenyanqn said:


> A sale find! And a pattern I have been dying to get my hands on. The shoe gods smiled on me!
> Fifi ayers
> View attachment 2654171


Congrats!!!  They are TDF arent they? I have them in SK and absolutely love them.
A great pop of color.  ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Congrats!!!  They are TDF arent they? I have them in SK and absolutely love them.
> A great pop of color.  ENJOY!!!!!




Thx HelenOfTroy45! 
Yes they are. I spotted them on the So Kate but I wanted a more practical style seeing how the two pairs of So Kate's I own don't get as much love out


----------



## PurseACold

Kenyanqn said:


> A sale find! And a pattern I have been dying to get my hands on. The shoe gods smiled on me!
> Fifi ayers
> View attachment 2654171


Gorgeous, and lucky find!  Enjoy these beauties!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I hear you.  Love So Kate but most of mine are never worn UGH!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kenyanqn said:


> A sale find! And a pattern I have been dying to get my hands on. The shoe gods smiled on me!
> Fifi ayers
> View attachment 2654171


Stunning color and skin


----------



## Kenyanqn

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous, and lucky find!  Enjoy these beauties!




Thx 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## lhyannn

my new burgundy biancas 140 
I'm surprised how comfortable they are despite of the height!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> A sale find! And a pattern I have been dying to get my hands on. The shoe gods smiled on me!
> Fifi ayers
> View attachment 2654171



COngrats! THey are lovely!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> I got these beautiful fluo Pigalle 120 from a lovely tpfer. I've been dying for this pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651440
> 
> 
> And side by side with my fluo flame Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2651441
> 
> 
> I'm so in love!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



WOW! Congrats! Those are extremely hard to find! Model pics!


----------



## NeonLights

lhyannn said:


> my new burgundy biancas 140
> I'm surprised how comfortable they are despite of the height!!



That colour is gorgeous!


----------



## NeonLights

xnplo said:


> So Kate 120 Watersnake Rocaille
> Violet
> 
> 
> Purchased from CL Costa Mesa Boutique
> (additional info/pics avail in Reference Library)



Pure amazing.. the colour and the skin


----------



## akillian24

kham said:


> I got these beautiful fluo Pigalle 120 from a lovely tpfer. I've been dying for this pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651440
> 
> 
> And side by side with my fluo flame Pigalle 120
> View attachment 2651441
> 
> 
> I'm so in love!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



I am also in love. I have been looking for this Piggy color!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

lhyannn said:


> my new burgundy biancas 140
> I'm surprised how comfortable they are despite of the height!!


Lovely!!  Is this the color they call aubergine?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

meenster said:


> Getting a head start for the fall season
> 
> Patent Pigalle 100, Croc Debout 100, Suede Allegra 120


meenster

Can I ask you a favor and have you post some mod pics from different angles such as from the front, profile and back if possible?  I absolutely love them.  Congrats!!!


----------



## bpreston2

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2648715
> 
> My custom red So Kate has arrived. They needed to me tweaked after the first arrival
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


I LOVE your new red So Kate!  PERFECT.  May I ask how you went about ordering the custom red color?  Is it the same red that Matches Fashion is currently carrying?  http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/200951


----------



## BirkinLover77

lhyannn said:


> my new burgundy biancas 140
> I'm surprised how comfortable they are despite of the height!!


Congrats and love the color


----------



## Christchrist

bpreston2 said:


> I LOVE your new red So Kate!  PERFECT.  May I ask how you went about ordering the custom red color?  Is it the same red that Matches Fashion is currently carrying?  http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/200951




I ordered from my Cl boutique. I think the colors are similar but not exact


----------



## bpreston2

Christchrist said:


> I ordered from my Cl boutique. I think the colors are similar but not exact


Thank you for the info!  I'm sure they are stunning on you!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

The one and only sale shoe I wanted, I was able to grab it 40% off. Debout PVC Patent! Thanks Kenyaqn for the contact information


----------



## lhyannn

seattlegirl1880 said:


> Lovely!!  Is this the color they call aubergine?


I believed the colour is called merlot


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> The one and only sale shoe I wanted, I was able to grab it 40% off. Debout PVC Patent! Thanks Kenyaqn for the contact information
> View attachment 2655658



Lucky you! You fished your wish!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Mrs. MFH said:


> The one and only sale shoe I wanted, I was able to grab it 40% off. Debout PVC Patent! Thanks Kenyaqn for the contact information
> View attachment 2655658




Congrats! Gorgeous shoes! And anytime  


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## thay

i love all the gorgeous pics here!! usually only post in the purse forum but got these girafina gladiators in the barney's sale, wasn't looking for anything but decided to take them anyway...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bpreston2 said:


> I LOVE your new red So Kate!  PERFECT.  May I ask how you went about ordering the custom red color?  Is it the same red that Matches Fashion is currently carrying?  http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/200951


I think the one that is on Matches is the Rouge de Mars.  CC has custom ordered hers.  Colors are very similar and both are gorgeous.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mrs. MFH said:


> The one and only sale shoe I wanted, I was able to grab it 40% off. Debout PVC Patent! Thanks Kenyaqn for the contact information
> View attachment 2655658


You are so lucky!  What a great purchase!  FUN FUN FUN!!!  Enjoy your summer in this gorgeous pair.  Congrats!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

lhyannn said:


> I believed the colour is called merlot


 It looks similar to mine and it's called rouge metal.


----------



## LolasCloset

I was hoping to get the Iriza in this color, but according to customer service with CL and NAP, it won't be available, so I went for the Pigalle 100. I'm debating about keeping them, because ugh, money, and this is the 4th time I've broken my ban in 2014  I love this color so much though! Please excuse the rumpled skirt- I was a mess this morning, haha.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

soleilbrun said:


> It looks similar to mine and it's called rouge metal.


I agree.  I saw them in boutiques and I have the Elisa in the same color


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> I was hoping to get the Iriza in this color, but according to customer service with CL and NAP, it won't be available, so I went for the Pigalle 100. I'm debating about keeping them, because ugh, money, and this is the 4th time I've broken my ban in 2014  I love this color so much though! Please excuse the rumpled skirt- I was a mess this morning, haha.


Very pretty!  Congrats!!!  Are they Lemon yellow or darker shade like leaves in autumn kind of yellow? .. if that makes sense?  I want the Iriza 100 too which is coming to Tokyo, but same issue with you.  Trying to stay on the band wagon.  

Prefer 120 but have no clue about sizing.  My Iriza 100 was the same size as my old cut Pigalle 120 a 36.  Probably should size down by half or full for a 120 since its a d'orsay but dont think my feet would fit into a 35.5 let alone a 35.


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats!!!  Are they Lemon yellow or darker shade like leaves in autumn kind of yellow? .. if that makes sense?  I want the Iriza 100 too which is coming to Tokyo, but same issue with you.  Trying to stay on the band wagon.
> 
> Prefer 120 but have no clue about sizing.  My Iriza 100 was the same size as my old cut Pigalle 120 a 36.  Probably should size down by half or full for a 120 since its a d'orsay but dont think my feet would fit into a 35.5 let alone a 35.



Thanks, Helen! 

I would say they are a deeper shade of yellow, like american mustard or autumn leaves. The second photo is more washed out in color, but in reality, they are a nice, saturated yellow.

Ah, so the Irizas will be coming to the Tokyo boutique in that color!? I've been checking the Asian e-comm sites, but haven't seen any come up yet. I am so jealous! Haha, oh well, maybe it will be a future ebay find for me. I would not have been sure about the 120 sizing either, if they did come up. My tts Iriza 100s were too long, so I would also probably size down a full size.


----------



## Panfilova

Here is my new big love&#10084;&#65039; Just Picks. Purchased on ebay)


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW! Congrats! Those are extremely hard to find! Model pics!







akillian24 said:


> I am also in love. I have been looking for this Piggy color!




Thank you ladies!!! I searched all over and thought I'd never find them but thanks to a lovely TPFer, they're mine!!  Once I take mod shots I'll post.


----------



## kham

Here are my new additions!! &#128525;

Debout 100 in Riviera and Debout 120 in Corazon



Riviera



Corazon


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> The one and only sale shoe I wanted, I was able to grab it 40% off. Debout PVC Patent! Thanks Kenyaqn for the contact information
> View attachment 2655658


Congrats and lovely pair of Debout, love the colors, btw you are ready for summer


----------



## BirkinLover77

thay said:


> i love all the gorgeous pics here!! usually only post in the purse forum but got these girafina gladiators in the barney's sale, wasn't looking for anything but decided to take them anyway...


Congrats and Nice the summer


----------



## BirkinLover77

Panfilova said:


> Here is my new big love&#10084;&#65039; Just Picks. Purchased on ebay)


Beautiful Shoes


----------



## BirkinLover77

kham said:


> Here are my new additions!! &#128525;
> 
> Debout 100 in Riviera and Debout 120 in Corazon
> View attachment 2656680
> 
> 
> Riviera
> View attachment 2656681
> 
> 
> Corazon
> View attachment 2656689


Lovely, Your feet look Great in them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Here are my new additions!! &#128525;
> 
> Debout 100 in Riviera and Debout 120 in Corazon
> View attachment 2656680
> 
> 
> Riviera
> View attachment 2656681
> 
> 
> Corazon
> View attachment 2656689



They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Panfilova said:


> Here is my new big love&#10084;&#65039; Just Picks. Purchased on ebay)



THey are gorgeous!!! What a find! These are impossible to locate! Congrats!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

An oldie but brand new goodie - Red Python Jaws


----------



## PurseACold

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An oldie but brand new goodie - Red Python Jaws
> 
> View attachment 2656899


Those are breathtaking! Great find!


----------



## Christchrist

Panfilova said:


> Here is my new big love&#10084;&#65039; Just Picks. Purchased on ebay)




I love these. Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An oldie but brand new goodie - Red Python Jaws
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656899




Stunning. A classic and so pretty


----------



## Lourdes562

Chanel espiralldes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An oldie but brand new goodie - Red Python Jaws
> 
> View attachment 2656899


PERFECT!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lourdes562 said:


> View attachment 2657003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel espiralldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657008


Is this not supposed to be a Christian Louboutin specific thread?


----------



## BirkinLover77

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An oldie but brand new goodie - Red Python Jaws
> 
> View attachment 2656899


Congrats, Very Beautiful


----------



## LolasCloset

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An oldie but brand new goodie - Red Python Jaws
> 
> View attachment 2656899


Beautiful! That red is so deep, and I love seeing greatest hits from past seasons!


----------



## pearyfooa

So happy to be able to find these at Neimans Last Call just a month after getting my So Kates
I couldn't believe how lucky I was to strike a classic pair, the Bianca 120mm


----------



## Snow Diva

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An oldie but brand new goodie - Red Python Jaws
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2656899



Oh my goodness these are gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

pearyfooa said:


> So happy to be able to find these at Neimans Last Call just a month after getting my So Kates
> I couldn't believe how lucky I was to strike a classic pair, the Bianca 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657753
> 
> View attachment 2657754


Love you Bianca in 120mm, Congrats


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Lourdes562 said:


> View attachment 2657003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel espiralldes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657008




Jelly!! Where did you find them? I'm looking for black and white ones. And how was the sizing for you? I hear they run 2 sizes too small.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PurseACold said:


> Those are breathtaking! Great find!





Christchrist said:


> Stunning. A classic and so pretty





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> PERFECT!!!  Congrats!!!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, Very Beautiful





LolasCloset said:


> Beautiful! That red is so deep, and I love seeing greatest hits from past seasons!



Thank you everyone!!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An oldie but brand new goodie - Red Python Jaws
> 
> View attachment 2656899




Gorgeous!!! I love the little bow!


----------



## teddyak

Panfilova said:


> Here is my new big love&#10084;&#65039; Just Picks. Purchased on ebay)


Ohhhh this is hot....great purchase


----------



## teddyak

.


----------



## teddyak

xnplo said:


> So Kate 120 Watersnake Rocaille
> Violet
> 
> 
> Purchased from CL Costa Mesa Boutique
> (additional info/pics avail in Reference Library)


Wooww great pick....I so want this colour


----------



## Lourdes562

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Jelly!! Where did you find them? I'm looking for black and white ones. And how was the sizing for you? I hear they run 2 sizes too small.


I preordered these last month. They are cream and black.  I am a size 9 US, I got these size 40 they fit great. This is my second pair, my first pair are these 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
they did feel a little tighter compared to the new ones I got.Hoping they stretch a little bit more I use a shoehorn to get these on.


----------



## val19

pearyfooa said:


> So happy to be able to find these at Neimans Last Call just a month after getting my So Kates
> I couldn't believe how lucky I was to strike a classic pair, the Bianca 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657753
> 
> View attachment 2657754


Great Find!!


----------



## Lourdes562

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Is this not supposed to be a Christian Louboutin specific thread?



I guess your right, I'm on a Mobil browser it doesn't show me main categories. Didn't mean to mess up your CL show here.


----------



## canismajor

teddyak said:


> Wooww great pick....I so want this colour





NeonLights said:


> Pure amazing.. the colour and the skin




It was the most fated find ever: last pair & my size.  I highly recommend swooping these up if ever a chance!


----------



## teddyak

xnplo said:


> It was the most fated find ever: last pair & my size.  I highly recommend swooping these up if ever a chance!


Only if I can find where to get it ...if anyone has infor Tia (size 36 1/2  or 37)


----------



## 9distelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> An oldie but brand new goodie - Red Python Jaws
> 
> View attachment 2656899


They are always beautiful, congrats!! Mod pics!!


----------



## channar

pearyfooa said:


> So happy to be able to find these at Neimans Last Call just a month after getting my So Kates
> I couldn't believe how lucky I was to strike a classic pair, the Bianca 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657753
> 
> View attachment 2657754



Congrats! Love your finds! May I ask from which Last call store you got them?


----------



## jmsk112486

Just got these from NAP.


----------



## LolasCloset

jmsk112486 said:


> Just got these from NAP.



Just beautiful. I wish these could have fit into my budget this season, but I love seeing them worn by you ladies!


----------



## BirkinLover77

jmsk112486 said:


> Just got these from NAP.


Gorgeous my friend


----------



## pearyfooa

channar said:


> Congrats! Love your finds! May I ask from which Last call store you got them?


Thanks everyone 
If you're from the Bay Area, the Neiman Marcus Last Call in the Great Mall. Last friday they had just gotten in a mini shipment of designers such as; Louboutin, Valentino, Lanvin and Isabel Marant shoes. I couldn't believe how a nude pair of Bianca 120mm, a classic hadn't been sold at Neimans at full price


----------



## teddyak

Here is my new addition...originally wanted the 120mm but this was avail first so just went for it..loving it still


----------



## SashaNicole

My Patent  Nude pigalle 120s


----------



## west of the sun

These guys followed me Home from the boutique yesterday oops! Was very excited to find my size though- simple 100 in Riviera 34.5

Real colour is hard to photograph it's more greener than the pics, like a dark turquoise. These are also really comfy!


----------



## missTeresaDee

Just got these... On sale but they are too big still dunno if I should make them work! So gorg... 


Gah what to do


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

missTeresaDee said:


> Just got these... On sale but they are too big still dunno if I should make them work! So gorg...
> View attachment 2660841
> 
> Gah what to do


Show us how it looks on you?  How much of a gap do you have in the heel area and toes?


----------



## LolasCloset

west of the sun said:


> These guys followed me Home from the boutique yesterday oops! Was very excited to find my size though- simple 100 in Riviera 34.5
> 
> Real colour is hard to photograph it's more greener than the pics, like a dark turquoise. These are also really comfy!



That color is just stunning! Nice work


----------



## BirkinLover77

missTeresaDee said:


> Just got these... On sale but they are too big still dunno if I should make them work! So gorg...
> View attachment 2660841
> 
> Gah what to do


I love them. It is very hard to find them in Black whether open toe or Pigalle 100/120 so u are lucky.


----------



## BirkinLover77

west of the sun said:


> These guys followed me Home from the boutique yesterday oops! Was very excited to find my size though- simple 100 in Riviera 34.5
> 
> Real colour is hard to photograph it's more greener than the pics, like a dark turquoise. These are also really comfy!


Stunning in this Rivera Color


----------



## missTeresaDee

They are coded navy blue but it is pretty black to me... You'd have to look closely to see the navy blue...
Here's photo of it on... I don't often buy CL only own a couple pair in 37.5 and 38. These r in 38


----------



## edith_mne

Pigalle 100 in nude - they were so hard to find.  Now hoping they are not too painful


----------



## west of the sun

thanks LolasCloset and BirkinLover77! they were on sale too, which helped them follow me home haha


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

edith_mne said:


> Pigalle 100 in nude - they were so hard to find.  Now hoping they are not too painful



COngrats! Pigalles are my fav.


----------



## LolasCloset

edith_mne said:


> Pigalle 100 in nude - they were so hard to find.  Now hoping they are not too painful


I just got my first pair of P100s too! So far, they're pretty good, but I do recommend putting vaseline on the parts of your toes that get pinched, after blasting the insides of the shoes with a hair dryer and wearing them around to soften the leather. It really helps


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> I just got my first pair of P100s too! So far, they're pretty good, but I do recommend putting vaseline on the parts of your toes that get pinched, after blasting the insides of the shoes with a hair dryer and wearing them around to soften the leather. It really helps


Yup works like a charm!


----------



## Kenyanqn

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yup works like a charm!




I was skeptical at first, but I recently tried this and it actually works! 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## TPannie

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie here &#128513; and just like everybody else, I'm also a shoe addict &#128516;&#128522;&#128525; Sharing my  Pigalle100 glitter&#128522;


----------



## Nadin22

Congrats, they are beautiful! So sparkly 
And welcome to the CL forum!


----------



## BirkinLover77

TPannie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a newbie here &#128513; and just like everybody else, I'm also a shoe addict &#128516;&#128522;&#128525; Sharing my  Pigalle100 glitter&#128522;


Congrats on your new Pigalle 100


----------



## taram2014

TPannie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a newbie here &#128513; and just like everybody else, I'm also a shoe addict &#128516;&#128522;&#128525; Sharing my  Pigalle100 glitter&#128522;


Beautiful.  I love sparkles, especially on gorgeous shoes like these.


----------



## taram2014

teddyak said:


> Here is my new addition...originally wanted the 120mm but this was avail first so just went for it..loving it still


I love these.  I need a pair in my life.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Better late than never! BNIB from the bay. &#128518; 
	

		
			
		

		
	





ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## edith_mne

@LolasCloset --> Thank you so much for the tip!!  I will definitely try the Vaseline!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

TPannie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a newbie here &#128513; and just like everybody else, I'm also a shoe addict &#128516;&#128522;&#128525; Sharing my  Pigalle100 glitter&#128522;


Congratulations!  You managed to snag an old cut too which is great news!  Have fun in them!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> Better late than never! BNIB from the bay. &#128518;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663100
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


YUM!  So Kate Python Armure Bronze is it?  Gorgeous skin!  Congrats!!!  Yes, better late than never!!!


----------



## missie1

Hi everyone,  I'm a newbie to CL.  Posting my new So Kate 39.5 from Neiman's.  Someone returned them and my sister saw them and called me.  Been waiting for months for these


----------



## PurseACold

missie1 said:


> Hi everyone,  I'm a newbie to CL.  Posting my new So Kate 39.5 from Neiman's.  Someone returned them and my sister saw them and called me.  Been waiting for months for these


Congratulations!  Which color did you get?


----------



## MotoChiq

TPannie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a newbie here &#128513; and just like everybody else, I'm also a shoe addict &#128516;&#128522;&#128525; Sharing my  Pigalle100 glitter&#128522;



Congrats on your new Pigalles!


----------



## llilly

Hello!I'm a newbie here too


----------



## Dorudon

llilly said:


> Hello!I'm a newbie here too



Congratulations! Amazing shoes 

The Apostrophy are the most comfy Louboutin I found so far.


----------



## missie1

missie1 said:


> Hi everyone,  I'm a newbie to CL.  Posting my new So Kate 39.5 from Neiman's.  Someone returned them and my sister saw them and called me.  Been waiting for months for these


 here is pic


----------



## missie1

PurseACold said:


> Congratulations!  Which color did you get?


The nude....just posted the pic


----------



## PurseACold

missie1 said:


> The nude....just posted the pic



Classic and beautiful! Congratulations on snagging them!


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> Better late than never! BNIB from the bay. &#128518;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663100
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Beautiful and Lovely CL pumps


----------



## BirkinLover77

llilly said:


> Hello!I'm a newbie here too


Congrats and beautiful nude color


----------



## BirkinLover77

missie1 said:


> here is pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664060


Congrats on your So Kate Nude


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

just got this Martha. is that a keeper?&#128540;
was debating btw the white n black pair as well.


----------



## mrsjcfk

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> just got this Martha. is that a keeper?&#128540;
> was debating btw the white n black pair as well.




They look great! Would u mind modeling? Curious to see what they look like on. 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Panfilova

My ne debout100 &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


----------



## JadeVetti

Time to share.

Most recent additions were Impera and Tramontagne wedges I snagged from the boutique sale.  I returned the Pigalle, really disliked the fit and finish from previous ones I have. I'll stick with the So Kate for good now.


----------



## BirkinLover77

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> just got this Martha. is that a keeper?&#128540;
> was debating btw the white n black pair as well.


Great for summer  and love the design


----------



## BirkinLover77

Panfilova said:


> My ne debout100 &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


Look gorgeous on you


----------



## mrsjcfk

Panfilova said:


> My ne debout100 &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;




Amazing!!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

JadeVetti said:


> Time to share.
> 
> Most recent additions were Impera and Tramontagne wedges I snagged from the boutique sale.  I returned the Pigalle, really disliked the fit and finish from previous ones I have. I'll stick with the So Kate for good now.
> 
> View attachment 2665622
> View attachment 2665623
> View attachment 2665624



What a haul!



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## BirkinLover77

JadeVetti said:


> Time to share.
> 
> Most recent additions were Impera and Tramontagne wedges I snagged from the boutique sale.  I returned the Pigalle, really disliked the fit and finish from previous ones I have. I'll stick with the So Kate for good now.
> 
> View attachment 2665622
> View attachment 2665623
> View attachment 2665624


Love all your CL haul


----------



## Kayapo97

Don't often add new Louboutin's to my collection 

 A pair of stretch leather Monique boots

The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!


I have been looking out for a pair like this for ages. 
They are gorgeous just what I hoped, the shaft is so tall.


----------



## PurseACold

I've been looking for a great pair of navy blue shoes for work (and play) for years, and I finally found them today in the Corneille 100 Jazz Calf in Eclipse.  And I also couldn't resist a pair of Pigalle 100 Watersnake Nubuck in Framboisine, on sale.


----------



## channar

Kayapo97 said:


> Don't often add new Louboutin's to my collection
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!
> 
> 
> I have been looking out for a pair like this for ages.
> They are gorgeous just what I hoped, the shaft is so tall.




gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## tinachkaa

Kayapo97 said:


> Don't often add new Louboutin's to my collection
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!
> 
> 
> I have been looking out for a pair like this for ages.
> They are gorgeous just what I hoped, the shaft is so tall.




These are some awesome boots! So sexy!! Enjoy them


----------



## Kayapo97

tinachkaa said:


> These are some awesome boots! So sexy!! Enjoy them





Thank you, yes my DH thought so too.. wore them for event as soon as I got them



channar said:


> gorgeous!!!!!




Thank you


----------



## MBB Fan

Kayapo97 said:


> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!



Those boots are really gorgeous. You're looking great!

Do you have some more pictures of them? Would be nice.


----------



## BirkinLover77

PurseACold said:


> I've been looking for a great pair of navy blue shoes for work (and play) for years, and I finally found them today in the Corneille 100 Jazz Calf in Eclipse.  And I also couldn't resist a pair of Pigalle 100 Watersnake Nubuck in Framboisine, on sale.


Oh, how sweet beautiful color


----------



## shoegal27

Gorg all.


----------



## Kenyanqn

PurseACold said:


> I've been looking for a great pair of navy blue shoes for work (and play) for years, and I finally found them today in the Corneille 100 Jazz Calf in Eclipse.  And I also couldn't resist a pair of Pigalle 100 Watersnake Nubuck in Framboisine, on sale.




Gorgeous!
PS: where did you get the pigalle on sale at?


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Don't often add new Louboutin's to my collection
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!
> 
> 
> I have been looking out for a pair like this for ages.
> They are gorgeous just what I hoped, the shaft is so tall.





These look amazing on you *Kayapo*!!!
I love the height!


----------



## PurseACold

Kenyanqn said:


> Gorgeous!
> PS: where did you get the pigalle on sale at?
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


Thanks! It's on sale at the Madison Ave. Louboutin boutique. I was shocked that they still had left popular sizes in some of these styles. I got a 39, and they still have a 39.5 and others.


----------



## Kenyanqn

PurseACold said:


> Thanks! It's on sale at the Madison Ave. Louboutin boutique. I was shocked that they still had left popular sizes in some of these styles. I got a 39, and they still have a 39.5 and others.




 Thanks. I'll call them first thing tomorrow. I hope they have my size 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mrsjcfk said:


> They look great! Would u mind modeling? Curious to see what they look like on.
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



not at all 
i post a modeling pic wen i get back. 
also end up getting the white one too lol..


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kayapo97 said:


> Don't often add new Louboutin's to my collection
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!
> 
> 
> I have been looking out for a pair like this for ages.
> They are gorgeous just what I hoped, the shaft is so tall.


Gorgeous and fabulous in those my friend


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

BirkinLover77 said:


> Great for summer  and love the design



thank you.


----------



## Jilllo

Love these bad boys so much! Tom Ford padlock ankle strap pumps &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mrsjcfk said:


> They look great! Would u mind modeling? Curious to see what they look like on.
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



here is the pic.. &#128540;


----------



## PurseACold

Kenyanqn said:


> Thanks. I'll call them first thing tomorrow. I hope they have my size
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


I hope so too. Good luck!


----------



## mrsjcfk

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> here is the pic.. &#128540;




Gorj!! And they look like a practical height too!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Kayapo97

MBB Fan said:


> Those boots are really gorgeous. You're looking great!
> 
> Do you have some more pictures of them? Would be nice.





Thank you MBB,


no more pictures yet - you know what they say patience is a virtue


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you *Kayapo*!!!
> I love the height!





Thank you dear Stilly


I am lovely the height as well! 


New territory for me, can manage it in a boot but wouldn't be able to do the same with pumps for sure.


----------



## Kayapo97

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous and fabulous in those my friend


----------



## mrsjcfk

PurseACold said:


> Thanks! It's on sale at the Madison Ave. Louboutin boutique. I was shocked that they still had left popular sizes in some of these styles. I got a 39, and they still have a 39.5 and others.




Omg! I need to go! Lol. Love the framboisine!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## PurseACold

mrsjcfk said:


> Omg! I need to go! Lol. Love the framboisine!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Glad to enable others


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PurseACold said:


> I've been looking for a great pair of navy blue shoes for work (and play) for years, and I finally found them today in the Corneille 100 Jazz Calf in Eclipse.  And I also couldn't resist a pair of Pigalle 100 Watersnake Nubuck in Framboisine, on sale.


Great finds!  Congrats!  I love love love Corneille and we are twinsies on the framboisine nubuck P100 YAY!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> here is the pic.. &#128540;


A fun pair!  I could never pull it off, but they look great on your legs.  Congrats!!!


----------



## PurseACold

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Great finds!  Congrats!  I love love love Corneille and we are twinsies on the framboisine nubuck P100 YAY!!!


Thanks!  I can't wait to take them for a spin.  They are both so comfortable - the Corneille because of the toebox and this Piggy because of its soft material.  No breaking in necessary


----------



## PurseACold

Panfilova said:


> My ne debout100 &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


Those look great on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## PurseACold

Kayapo97 said:


> Don't often add new Louboutin's to my collection
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!
> 
> 
> I have been looking out for a pair like this for ages.
> They are gorgeous just what I hoped, the shaft is so tall.


Wow!  What amazing boots.  You look fantastic in them


----------



## Kenyanqn

PurseACold said:


> I hope so too. Good luck!




They were sold out (sigh)! 
Well, enjoy your gorgeous shoes 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## PurseACold

Kenyanqn said:


> They were sold out (sigh)!
> Well, enjoy your gorgeous shoes
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


 Sorry about that....


----------



## BirkinLover77

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> here is the pic.. &#128540;


The look gorgeous on you


----------



## meowmeow94

Pigalle spikes 120


----------



## NeonLights

Panfilova said:


> My ne debout100 &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;



Love the whole look .. Should of got these shoes myself


----------



## BirkinLover77

meowmeow94 said:


> Pigalle spikes 120


Love the spikes and the contrast of colors, make an outfit even better


----------



## Kayapo97

PurseACold said:


> Wow!  What amazing boots.  You look fantastic in them



Thanks


----------



## Kayapo97

meowmeow94 said:


> Pigalle spikes 120



Very pretty.


----------



## AEGIS

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> here is the pic.. &#128540;



these are very sexy!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

meowmeow94 said:


> Pigalle spikes 120



Beautiful colorful spikes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> here is the pic.. &#128540;



COngrats! Those are beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JadeVetti said:


> Time to share.
> 
> Most recent additions were Impera and Tramontagne wedges I snagged from the boutique sale.  I returned the Pigalle, really disliked the fit and finish from previous ones I have. I'll stick with the So Kate for good now.
> 
> View attachment 2665622
> View attachment 2665623
> View attachment 2665624



Beautiful selections!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

PurseACold said:


> I've been looking for a great pair of navy blue shoes for work (and play) for years, and I finally found them today in the Corneille 100 Jazz Calf in Eclipse.  And I also couldn't resist a pair of Pigalle 100 Watersnake Nubuck in Framboisine, on sale.



I love those heels!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! Those are beautiful!


thank you ladies..


----------



## JadeVetti

Thanks Mrsjfck, Birkinlover77 and Lavenderduckiez


----------



## PurseACold

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love those heels!


Thanks!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Posting on this thread for the first time. Just adding new pics. 
I was so happy to get them I just made a photo with my current outfit. 
 Iriza 100 glitter floque/suede


----------



## atrain

Sarah_sarah said:


> Posting on this thread for the first time. Just adding new pics.
> I was so happy to get them I just made a photo with my current outfit.
> Iriza 100 glitter floque/suede
> 
> View attachment 2671658
> View attachment 2671659
> View attachment 2671664



Love them! I've had my eye on these - can I ask how you sized?


----------



## tinachkaa

Sarah_sarah said:


> Posting on this thread for the first time. Just adding new pics.
> I was so happy to get them I just made a photo with my current outfit.
> Iriza 100 glitter floque/suede
> 
> View attachment 2671658
> View attachment 2671659
> View attachment 2671664




I love this glitter!! So classy looking.. And love your skirt too! Enjoy the shoes


----------



## pattyui

got this baby 40% off at Harrods


----------



## pattyui

this pair is so comfortable even though they are quite high.


----------



## pattyui

this pair is so beautiful but they are not so comfortable and they hurt my feet quite a lot but can't complain as they are on sale and I don't really want to return or exchange. Too pretty!!


----------



## p1nkyy

hi all,
first post and new to CL world. Purchased my first pair of Pigalle Nude 120mm in april and just ordered the last 38 patent black So Kate on the CL eu website last night. Cant wait to receive it and post pictures. In the meantime, heres a pic of my pigalles  
yaalia.wordpress.com/2014/06/28/stripes-and-neon/
yaalia.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/20140628-193256-70376801.jpg


----------



## Snow Diva

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2672258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pair is so beautiful but they are not so comfortable and they hurt my feet quite a lot but can't complain as they are on sale and I don't really want to return or exchange. Too pretty!!




These are so unique! I saw a YouTube video on them but I can't find them anywhere! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Snow Diva

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2672245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this baby 40% off at Harrods




Gorgeous. Just gorgeous. Congrats on these fabulous shoes!


----------



## pattyui

Snow Diva said:


> These are so unique! I saw a YouTube video on them but I can't find them anywhere! Congrats on your purchase!





Thanks a lot. If you are in London, then you can find them at harrods. Today they displayed this shoes. When I bought them last week, they were only in black on display.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Sarah_sarah said:


> Posting on this thread for the first time. Just adding new pics.
> I was so happy to get them I just made a photo with my current outfit.
> Iriza 100 glitter floque/suede
> 
> View attachment 2671658
> View attachment 2671659
> View attachment 2671664


Love them and welcome to the slippery slope of CL shoes.


----------



## BirkinLover77

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2672245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this baby 40% off at Harrods



Lovely sandal for the Summer.



pattyui said:


> View attachment 2672258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pair is so beautiful but they are not so comfortable and they hurt my feet quite a lot but can't complain as they are on sale and I don't really want to return or exchange. Too pretty!!



Lol, Wear them a few more times and maybe they won't hurt that much.


----------



## Marichelle Leon

2Blossom said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to TPF and made my first CL purchase last week when passing through Dubai to the UK. I wore them for the first time at my friends wedding and am completely hooked now   An expensive trip as I also purchased my first Prada handbag!
> 
> Apologies for the poor photo quality....I was meant to replace my camera but my first pair of CL's were more important


I like your CL...peep toe right? I also bought my first CL shoes almost like your but close toes three weeks ago... I'm excited to wear it... I'm upgrading my shoes now, from bcbg maxazria, Tory burch, Burberry...and now Christian loubotin.....


----------



## NeonLights

Been wanting a pair of nude / beige spikes... these were perfect during the sale


----------



## p1nkyy

p1nkyy said:


> hi all,
> 
> first post and new to CL world. Purchased my first pair of Pigalle Nude 120mm in april and just ordered the last 38 patent black So Kate on the CL eu website last night. Cant wait to receive it and post pictures. In the meantime, heres a pic of my pigalles
> 
> yaalia.wordpress.com/2014/06/28/stripes-and-neon/
> 
> yaalia.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/20140628-193256-70376801.jpg




Sorry pics don't load....newbie on here. 

Here they are;


----------



## p1nkyy

NeonLights said:


> Been wanting a pair of nude / beige spikes... these were perfect during the sale



oooooh gorgeous...enjoy them


----------



## Sarah_sarah

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love them and welcome to the slippery slope of CL shoes.




Thank you. I am already there. In fact covered in mud. &#128568; so we can be buddies


----------



## Sarah_sarah

p1nkyy said:


> Sorry pics don't load....newbie on here.
> 
> Here they are;
> View attachment 2673346
> 
> View attachment 2673347




Lovely classic. Can't go wrong with them. And now I know they definitely don't fit me as they should.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

atrain said:


> Love them! I've had my eye on these - can I ask how you sized?




Hi. Sorry, if I am answering again. Well my SA said to go half a size smaller but that was after I ordered them via NAP where they are listed as  true to size. I did 37 and have a bit of space on my left shoe. The material doesn't seem it will expand a lot. They are super comfortable and the glitter is not rubbing off.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

tinachkaa said:


> I love this glitter!! So classy looking.. And love your skirt too! Enjoy the shoes




Thank you! I love the glitter too and it's not intrusive rather classy as you mentioned.


----------



## pattyui

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lovely sandal for the Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Wear them a few more times and maybe they won't hurt that much.




Thanks so much. I'm trying to wear them at home but I can't walk further than from front door to kitchen , if you could imagine the level of hurt  LoL. However I'm eager to try everyday considering I could look pretty from front door to the kitchen heheh that worths it hahhaha. ^^


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

just got my white pair too today. should i keep the white or black?


----------



## louboutal

I love the white!!!!


----------



## p1nkyy

Sarah_sarah said:


> Lovely classic. Can't go wrong with them. And now I know they definitely don't fit me as they should.




Thank you very much Sarah


----------



## BirkinLover77

pattyui said:


> Thanks so much. I'm trying to wear them at home but I can't walk further than from front door to kitchen , if you could imagine the level of hurt  LoL. However I'm eager to try everyday considering I could look pretty from front door to the kitchen heheh that worths it hahhaha. ^^


Lol, the price we pay for Beauty


----------



## BirkinLover77

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> just got my white pair too today. should i keep the white or black?


I love the both and you should keep them.


----------



## Hipployta

I gave in and bought these but when they arrived the left shoe had some unacceptable damage so I'm calling ecomm for an exchange,  alternate boutique  or discount


----------



## BirkinLover77

Hipployta said:


> I gave in and bought these but when they arrived the left shoe had some unacceptable damage so I'm calling ecomm for an exchange,  alternate boutique  or discount


Beautiful and TDF!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> just got my white pair too today. should i keep the white or black?




If you want the two. I like them both. I would probably go for black since I like evening look they give. White will be also great with summery colours. 
Hope they are comfy.


----------



## laurenychu

I put it in its own thread, but just got my white 120mm impera!! Sorry for the blurry/dark pic....not the greatest lighting when I got home from work!


----------



## p1nkyy

laurenychu said:


> I put it in its own thread, but just got my white 120mm impera!! Sorry for the blurry/dark pic....not the greatest lighting when I got home from work!
> View attachment 2675382




I prefer them in black....it's more timeless IMO


----------



## tinachkaa

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> just got my white pair too today. should i keep the white or black?




I loooove them both, so perfect for summer day and evening looks.. But if I'd have to opt for one of them, I'd totally go for white. GL deciding.. It's so hard to choose sometimes :/


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tinachkaa said:


> I loooove them both, so perfect for summer day and evening looks.. But if I'd have to opt for one of them, I'd totally go for white. GL deciding.. It's so hard to choose sometimes :/



yeh..I dono which one to keep or maybe i keep both if i can get a price adjustment since it just went on 2nd cut..Otherwise the shoes are still about $1100 even on sale.A little pricy to keep both of them for me..


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Sarah_sarah said:


> If you want the two. I like them both. I would probably go for black since I like evening look they give. White will be also great with summery colours.
> Hope they are comfy.



yes. the shoes are comfy . They are 10cm heels .Which is the highest i can go up too.  I have many shoes that i bought just because they look nice but never even get to wear them lol.. I like both of them too..Hopefully i can still get a price adjustment


----------



## pattyui

laurenychu said:


> I put it in its own thread, but just got my white 120mm impera!! Sorry for the blurry/dark pic....not the greatest lighting when I got home from work!
> View attachment 2675382




Wow beautiful enjoy darling.


----------



## LolasCloset

laurenychu said:


> I put it in its own thread, but just got my white 120mm impera!! Sorry for the blurry/dark pic....not the greatest lighting when I got home from work!
> View attachment 2675382



They look fab! Work it!


----------



## bougainvillier

laurenychu said:


> I put it in its own thread, but just got my white 120mm impera!! Sorry for the blurry/dark pic....not the greatest lighting when I got home from work!
> View attachment 2675382




Wow! Cannot wait to see more pics. Congrats hon!!


----------



## laurenychu

p1nkyy said:


> I prefer them in black....it's more timeless IMO



i have so many classics, i needed a statement shoe!


----------



## laurenychu

pattyui said:


> Wow beautiful enjoy darling.



thank you!! i`ve been just staring at them`cause i haven`t had a chance to take them out yet!!


----------



## laurenychu

LolasCloset said:


> They look fab! Work it!



thanks babe!


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:


> Wow! Cannot wait to see more pics. Congrats hon!!



thank you thank you!!


----------



## Snow Diva

pattyui said:


> Thanks a lot. If you are in London, then you can find them at harrods. Today they displayed this shoes. When I bought them last week, they were only in black on display.



Thanks for the heads up but I'm in Canada, so sadly I will just have to admire them in pictures!


----------



## p1nkyy

laurenychu said:


> i have so many classics, i needed a statement shoe!




Oh right...on that note keep the white then


----------



## Sarah_sarah

2nd pair of the same shoes.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Sarah_sarah said:


> 2nd pair of the same shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2676282
> View attachment 2676284


Lovely pair of spikes flat for the summer


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the spiked Piggie flats. Sadly, my feet dislike them. Congrats!


----------



## sabgianna

Just got my Galata CLs 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## west of the sun

gorgeous! i wasn't sure about those when i saw those galatas in store, but you've got me convinced, they look amazing on!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laurenychu said:


> I put it in its own thread, but just got my white 120mm impera!! Sorry for the blurry/dark pic....not the greatest lighting when I got home from work!
> View attachment 2675382



Congrats! Those look cute on you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

sabgianna said:


> Just got my Galata CLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677642
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


I love these!!!  Gorgeous on you!  Congrats!!!
Are they a 100 and what is the sizing like?


----------



## tdennis

Hipployta said:


> I gave in and bought these but when they arrived the left shoe had some unacceptable damage so I'm calling ecomm for an exchange,  alternate boutique  or discount


Lovely! May I ask what is 'ecomm'? - google gave me nothing


----------



## Kenyanqn

tdennis said:


> Lovely! May I ask what is 'ecomm'? - google gave me nothing




The louboutin website 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## BirkinLover77

sabgianna said:


> Just got my Galata CLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677642
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


Very Beautiful


----------



## sabgianna

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love these!!!  Gorgeous on you!  Congrats!!!
> Are they a 100 and what is the sizing like?




Thank you! Yes they are 100 and I wear a 39,5 in them same as in the simple pump. So they seen true to size to me. Hope that helps.


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## bougainvillier

My perfect Barbie shoe is here!!!

Here is a bad picture under flash from last night. I'll try to take more pictures soon. The color is beyond words and my iPhone camera does it no justice!


----------



## MotoChiq

bougainvillier said:


> My perfect Barbie shoe is here!!!
> 
> Here is a bad picture under flash from last night. I'll try to take more pictures soon. The color is beyond words and my iPhone camera does it no justice!
> 
> View attachment 2680062



Love that pop a colour! Such a great colour for summer


----------



## Snow Diva

sabgianna said:


> Just got my Galata CLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677642
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



These are fantastic! Congrats on your new shoes!


----------



## Snow Diva

bougainvillier said:


> My perfect Barbie shoe is here!!!
> 
> Here is a bad picture under flash from last night. I'll try to take more pictures soon. The color is beyond words and my iPhone camera does it no justice!
> 
> View attachment 2680062



I love these!  Congrats on a fabulous new pair of shoes!


----------



## LolasCloset

bougainvillier said:


> My perfect Barbie shoe is here!!!
> 
> Here is a bad picture under flash from last night. I'll try to take more pictures soon. The color is beyond words and my iPhone camera does it no justice!
> 
> View attachment 2680062



Ooooh, they're beauties! Would love to see some mod shots, as we've just seen a few with the Follies so far.


----------



## p1nkyy

Oohhhh those are gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BirkinLover77

bougainvillier said:


> My perfect Barbie shoe is here!!!
> 
> Here is a bad picture under flash from last night. I'll try to take more pictures soon. The color is beyond words and my iPhone camera does it no justice!
> 
> View attachment 2680062


Love the Pink, great for summer


----------



## mrsjcfk

Some great additions ladies!! Congrats to all. 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## M00

sabgianna said:


> Just got my Galata CLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677642
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


OMG!!!!! These are GORGEOUS. Congrats


----------



## itsmeL007

hermeslover said:


> elaine turner ostrich bag is very nice with a cute play on color. The rl bag is after my own heart but 3k is a bit much...maybe if there was a 24kt version!!



love love love love love love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinachkaa

bougainvillier said:


> My perfect Barbie shoe is here!!!
> 
> Here is a bad picture under flash from last night. I'll try to take more pictures soon. The color is beyond words and my iPhone camera does it no justice!
> 
> View attachment 2680062




Loooove this pink! Gorgeous color! Enjoy them


----------



## bougainvillier

Snow Diva said:


> I love these!  Congrats on a fabulous new pair of shoes!





LolasCloset said:


> Ooooh, they're beauties! Would love to see some mod shots, as we've just seen a few with the Follies so far.





p1nkyy said:


> Oohhhh those are gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the Pink, great for summer





mrsjcfk said:


> Some great additions ladies!! Congrats to all.
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo





tinachkaa said:


> Loooove this pink! Gorgeous color! Enjoy them



Thanks all! I am posting a quick mod shot sooon. It will need some breaking-in before I wear them out


----------



## bougainvillier

As promised. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Millipede

:Hi 

Just thought I'd share my latest additions

Pigalle follies glitter 100mm
Iriza nude 100mm
Fillette mesh and patent glitter 100mm
Air chance 100mm
Decollete 554 papaye 100mm

I'll update with pictures later on


----------



## tinachkaa

bougainvillier said:


> As promised. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2681010
> View attachment 2681011




Sexy sexy!


----------



## MotoChiq

bougainvillier said:


> As promised. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2681010
> View attachment 2681011



Love it!


----------



## LolasCloset

bougainvillier said:


> As promised. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2681010
> View attachment 2681011



Lovely! Total Barbie shoes!


----------



## LolasCloset

P.S. please walk up to everyone you see at work and just say "Hey. I'm Barbie, bishes."


----------



## Hipployta

tdennis said:


> Lovely! May I ask what is 'ecomm'? - google gave me nothing


The Louboutin e-store.  In this case us.christianlouboutin.com/


----------



## taram2014

bougainvillier said:


> As promised. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2681010
> View attachment 2681011


These are beyond stunning.  Are these the new Pigalle Follies?


----------



## Kenyanqn

Just got these in. Best part is I caught them at 50% off! 
Jazzy doll 100 
	

		
			
		

		
	





"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## LolasCloset

Kenyanqn said:


> Just got these in. Best part is I caught them at 50% off!
> Jazzy doll 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682498
> 
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


Nice! I think these are so cute.


----------



## pattyui

.  Hello guys, I just would like to share my loub in action. they are so comfortable.  Hope you are not bored


----------



## pattyui

here are another pair in action.


----------



## Kenyanqn

LolasCloset said:


> Nice! I think these are so cute.




Thanks! 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## PurseACold

Kenyanqn said:


> Just got these in. Best part is I caught them at 50% off!
> Jazzy doll 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682498
> 
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


I love these shoes. I recently bought them too. They are so great for summer or a night out. Enjoy!


----------



## PurseACold

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2682566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Hello guys, I just would like to share my loub in action. they are so comfortable.  Hope you are not bored


Great shoes! Love the look.


----------



## BirkinLover77

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2682566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Hello guys, I just would like to share my loub in action. they are so comfortable.  Hope you are not bored



Great for summer



pattyui said:


> View attachment 2682574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are another pair in action.



Lovely CL


----------



## pattyui

PurseACold said:


> Great shoes! Love the look.




Thanks lovely


----------



## pattyui

BirkinLover77 said:


> Great for summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely CL




Thank you so much !!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Perfect Day

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2682574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are another pair in action.



Love these


----------



## angy

I just started my Louboutin collection with this absolutely amazing pair of Snakilta Studded I received from my lovely husband for our wedding anniversary.

The problem is... when you taste Loubi... well you know...

So today as I was near the Christian Louboutin boutique... and as they just received the new stilettos...
Well...
I tried 3 pairs.

1 classic Pigalle in nude 100 - but it was the brownish color, not the pink one, so it was really wrong on me... besides, I have to admit, I thing that the pigalle is not a good model for me
2 Pigalle folies in red, the color was great, but, red is not my thing...

3 then Jean... my new best friend... told me they just received decollete in a dark blue color, really amazing, called "éclipse"... And... well... those are my new babies


----------



## PurseACold

angy said:


> I just started my Louboutin collection with this absolutely amazing pair of Snakilta Studded I received from my lovely husband for our wedding anniversary.
> 
> The problem is... when you taste Loubi... well you know...
> 
> So today as I was near the Christian Louboutin boutique... and as they just received the new stilettos...
> Well...
> I tried 3 pairs.
> 
> 1 classic Pigalle in nude 100 - but it was the brownish color, not the pink one, so it was really wrong on me... besides, I have to admit, I thing that the pigalle is not a good model for me
> 2 Pigalle folies in red, the color was great, but, red is not my thing...
> 
> 3 then Jean... my new best friend... told me they just received decollete in a dark blue color, really amazing, called "éclipse"... And... well... those are my new babies


Simply divine. I love the eclipse color. When you know, you know


----------



## angy

PurseACold said:


> Simply divine. I love the eclipse color. When you know, you know



So true!


----------



## pattyui

Perfect Day said:


> Love these




Thank you so muxh


----------



## stilly

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2682566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Hello guys, I just would like to share my loub in action. they are so comfortable.  Hope you are not bored





pattyui said:


> View attachment 2682574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are another pair in action.




Both pairs look amazing on you!
Love the dress!


----------



## BirkinLover77

angy said:


> I just started my Louboutin collection with this absolutely amazing pair of Snakilta Studded I received from my lovely husband for our wedding anniversary.
> 
> The problem is... when you taste Loubi... well you know...
> 
> So today as I was near the Christian Louboutin boutique... and as they just received the new stilettos...
> Well...
> I tried 3 pairs.
> 
> 1 classic Pigalle in nude 100 - but it was the brownish color, not the pink one, so it was really wrong on me... besides, I have to admit, I thing that the pigalle is not a good model for me
> 2 Pigalle folies in red, the color was great, but, red is not my thing...
> 
> 3 then Jean... my new best friend... told me they just received decollete in a dark blue color, really amazing, called "éclipse"... And... well... those are my new babies


Twins on the décolleté but mine are black, congrats


----------



## pattyui

stilly said:


> Both pairs look amazing on you!
> Love the dress!




Thank you very much  really appreciated your comment


----------



## pattyui

Perfect Day said:


> Love these




Thanks lovely.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Just scored these on the bay. I have long dreamed of these! Anemone
	

		
			
		

		
	






ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> Just scored these on the bay. I have long dreamed of these! Anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684824
> View attachment 2684825
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Beautiful Pumps and love the sexy bows at back


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> Just scored these on the bay. I have long dreamed of these! Anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684824
> View attachment 2684825
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


WOW!  Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> Just got these in. Best part is I caught them at 50% off!
> Jazzy doll 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682498
> 
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.



Congrats! They area beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

pattyui said:


> View attachment 2682574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are another pair in action.



I'm loving the new additions!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsjcfk said:


> Just scored these on the bay. I have long dreamed of these! Anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684824
> View attachment 2684825
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



WOW! Congrats! These are extremely hard to find. I remember hunting these down for the last 3 years and when they popped up on the bay, I snatched them ASAP!


----------



## LolasCloset

mrsjcfk said:


> Just scored these on the bay. I have long dreamed of these! Anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684824
> View attachment 2684825
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

My latest addition:
The Athena Sandal. Caught this on second cut at BG




"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## bougainvillier

mrsjcfk said:


> Just scored these on the bay. I have long dreamed of these! Anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684824
> View attachment 2684825
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Wow this is hard to come by. Congrats!



Kenyanqn said:


> My latest addition:
> The Athena Sandal. Caught this on second cut at BG
> View attachment 2685675
> 
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.



Second cut! Congrats! Must be a great deal and it's a great shoe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kenyanqn said:


> My latest addition:
> The Athena Sandal. Caught this on second cut at BG
> View attachment 2685675
> 
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


Very sexy pair!  Congrats!!!  Would love to see mod pics )


----------



## DezinrDiva

JadeVetti said:


> Time to share.
> 
> Most recent additions were Impera and Tramontagne wedges I snagged from the boutique sale.  I returned the Pigalle, really disliked the fit and finish from previous ones I have. I'll stick with the So Kate for good now.
> 
> View attachment 2665622
> View attachment 2665623
> View attachment 2665624


Impera is the only shoe I deparately wanted - the Gold didn't come in a 42.  Limited production and hard to find. Simply Amazing!


----------



## mrsjcfk

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful Pumps and love the sexy bows at back




Thanks birkinlover 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW! Congrats! These are extremely hard to find. I remember hunting these down for the last 3 years and when they popped up on the bay, I snatched them ASAP!




Thanks lav! I remember when you got yours. I vowed to snatch up a pair if I ever found them. 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Kenyanqn said:


> My latest addition:
> The Athena Sandal. Caught this on second cut at BG
> View attachment 2685675
> 
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.




Nice!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WOW!  Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!




Thanks Helen!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

LolasCloset said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!




Lol. Tks!!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Kenyanqn

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Very sexy pair!  Congrats!!!  Would love to see mod pics )




Sure! Here you go... Excuse my toes...was going to get a pedi today and it started pouring like crazy 






"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kenyanqn said:


> Sure! Here you go... Excuse my toes...was going to get a pedi today and it started pouring like crazy
> View attachment 2686409
> View attachment 2686410
> View attachment 2686411
> 
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


Love the summer look for your CL Sandal


----------



## Kenyanqn

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the summer look for your CL Sandal




Thanks 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kenyanqn said:


> Sure! Here you go... Excuse my toes...was going to get a pedi today and it started pouring like crazy
> View attachment 2686409
> View attachment 2686410
> View attachment 2686411
> 
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


They look gorgeous on you!!!&#12288;&#12288;I wish I can wear strappy sandals.  My feet swells so much in the heat and humidity, it never looks right


----------



## AEGIS

Great purchases ladies!!

I've had loads of new purchases but I haven't shared.  These might be my most favorite [and practical] 

Rare Red/silver spike pigalle flats.  released in 2010 and I found them BN on ebay.


----------



## SummerMango

Hi! Everyone,

Brand new to TPF and so excited to be here. &#128525;&#128525;My husband got me two Louboutins for my birthday a few days ago and I am so excited. Here is my first one Lady Peep in Black Patent Leather


----------



## SummerMango

Here is the second one I am absolutely in love with Daffodile Glitter Sirene &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MotoChiq

AEGIS said:


> Great purchases ladies!!
> 
> I've had loads of new purchases but I haven't shared.  These might be my most favorite [and practical]
> 
> Rare Red/silver spike pigalle flats.  released in 2010 and I found them BN on ebay.



Congrats on such a great find!


----------



## BirkinLover77

AEGIS said:


> Great purchases ladies!!
> 
> I've had loads of new purchases but I haven't shared.  These might be my most favorite [and practical]
> 
> Rare Red/silver spike pigalle flats.  released in 2010 and I found them BN on ebay.


Beautiful Red CL spikes


----------



## BirkinLover77

SummerMango said:


> Hi! Everyone,
> 
> Brand new to TPF and so excited to be here. &#128525;&#128525;My husband got me two Louboutins for my birthday a few days ago and I am so excited. Here is my first one Lady Peep in Black Patent Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687225





SummerMango said:


> Here is the second one I am absolutely in love with Daffodile Glitter Sirene &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687226



Welcome, Congrats and Lovely pair of CL


----------



## mrsjcfk

So kate python armure eclipse 
	

		
			
		

		
	





ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Scored on the bay




ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## PurseACold

mrsjcfk said:


> So kate python armure eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687577
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SummerMango

BirkinLover77 said:


> Welcome, Congrats and Lovely pair of CL




Thank you so much &#128150;&#128591;


----------



## mrsjcfk

SummerMango said:


> Here is the second one I am absolutely in love with Daffodile Glitter Sirene &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687226




Great buys! These dafs are amazing! Happy birthday!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## SummerMango

mrsjcfk said:


> Great buys! These dafs are amazing! Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




Thank you so very much. &#128150;&#128591;I just need to learn how to walk in them &#128584;&#128584;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SummerMango said:


> Hi! Everyone,
> 
> Brand new to TPF and so excited to be here. &#128525;&#128525;My husband got me two Louboutins for my birthday a few days ago and I am so excited. Here is my first one Lady Peep in Black Patent Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687225



Congrats! They are lovely!


----------



## AEGIS

MotoChiq said:


> Congrats on such a great find!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful Red CL spikes



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Kenyanqn

SummerMango said:


> Thank you so very much. &#128150;&#128591;I just need to learn how to walk in them &#128584;&#128584;




Practice! Lots and lots of practice! You'll get the hang of it 
PS: they are pretty and happy belated birthday


Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


----------



## angy

Soooo much great shoes! Congrats ladies!


----------



## SummerMango

Kenyanqn said:


> Practice! Lots and lots of practice! You'll get the hang of it
> PS: they are pretty and happy belated birthday
> 
> 
> Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!




You are so sweet and kind. Thank you so very much&#128150;&#128150;&#128591;.


----------



## SummerMango

angy said:


> Soooo much great shoes! Congrats ladies!




Thank you so very much &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## rosecam

I just got my first pair!  Simple pumps 100mm in taupe (since I'm  darker-skinned, I felt like taupe was more "nude" on me than nude).


----------



## PurseACold

rosecam said:


> I just got my first pair!  Simple pumps 100mm in taupe (since I'm  darker-skinned, I felt like taupe was more "nude" on me than nude).


Great first pair!  I'm betting you'll get a lot of use out of them.  They look great!


----------



## SummerMango

rosecam said:


> I just got my first pair!  Simple pumps 100mm in taupe (since I'm  darker-skinned, I felt like taupe was more "nude" on me than nude).




Congratulations. Absolutely gorgeous &#128079;&#128079;&#128150;


----------



## shopjulynne

here's what I scored this sale season! both were purchased from saks 
debout


air chance


----------



## shopjulynne

a mod pic


----------



## missjj

My first pair of Christian Louboutin's
Pigalle Follies


----------



## Snow Diva

shopjulynne said:


> a mod pic
> View attachment 2689771




They are lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Snow Diva

missjj said:


> My first pair of Christian Louboutin's
> Pigalle Follies




Congratulations on your first pair! I'm sure they won't be your last


----------



## Snow Diva

I scored these beauties for 65% off at Stanley Korshak!! I still can't believe it!


----------



## louboutal

Snow Diva said:


> I scored these beauties for 65% off at Stanley Korshak!! I still can't believe it!
> View attachment 2690477
> View attachment 2690478
> 
> View attachment 2690479




Congrats! So cute and a perfect summer shoe &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## mrsjcfk

missjj said:


> My first pair of Christian Louboutin's
> Pigalle Follies




Great first pair!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Snow Diva

louboutal said:


> Congrats! So cute and a perfect summer shoe &#9786;&#65039;




Thank you! Yes I agree I think it's perfect for the summer


----------



## rosecam

missjj said:


> My first pair of Christian Louboutin's
> Pigalle Follies


Oh, those are so hot!  Great first pair.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Snow Diva said:


> I scored these beauties for 65% off at Stanley Korshak!! I still can't believe it!
> View attachment 2690477
> View attachment 2690478
> 
> View attachment 2690479


Congrats, Beautiful and Perfect for Spring And Summer


----------



## sabgianna

shopjulynne said:


> here's what I scored this sale season! both were purchased from saks
> debout
> View attachment 2689766
> 
> air chance
> View attachment 2689768




Both pairs are gorgeous! 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## bougainvillier

Awesome pairs!!! Congrats ladies.


----------



## Snow Diva

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, Beautiful and Perfect for Spring And Summer




Thank you! I can't wait to start wearing them


----------



## coyote09us

I got these as a gift, and most of you might think I am crazy for asking/sating this.... Is there a way to remove the logo out of the shoes "I love my Loubies" ?

I would love to use them as leopard pony hair with maroon toe. I am just worried if I removed it, the pony hair won't be smooth or even worse not have any pony hair underneath. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Christchrist

Nice buys ladies. Here are my new additions 
Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye. 
Mandolina bootie


----------



## jalbs

Christchrist said:


> Nice buys ladies. Here are my new additions
> Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye.
> Mandolina bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691973
> View attachment 2691974




Omg that bootie!!! Soo pretty. Please post a mod pic. The baby is adorable too


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Nice buys ladies. Here are my new additions
> Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye.
> Mandolina bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691973
> View attachment 2691974



Lots of pretty babies in there!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> Lots of pretty babies in there!




Haha.  Yes. Had to cut the toddler out. He was running naked lol


----------



## Christchrist

jalbs said:


> Omg that bootie!!! Soo pretty. Please post a mod pic. The baby is adorable too




Will do when the swelling goes down


----------



## rosecam

Hi ladies - question on the new pair I just got.  My taupe shoes came with black spare heel taps, even though the heel taps on the shoes are a beigy color.  Is that a mistake?  (I ordered them from Neiman Marcus online.)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

rosecam said:


> Hi ladies - question on the new pair I just got.  My taupe shoes came with black spare heel taps, even though the heel taps on the shoes are a beigy color.  Is that a mistake?  (I ordered them from Neiman Marcus online.)


Think it should be beige colored heel taps.  

BTW everyone cares way too much about the heel taps.  The CL heel taps are so weak and they wear down really fast that you are better off going to a cobbler having them attach stronger ones.  The CL heel taps wear out 3-5 times faster than the ones my cobbler fixes on my shoes that I never bother using the ones that come with CL.

This goes with any designer brand in fact.


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Think it should be beige colored heel taps.
> 
> BTW everyone cares way too much about the heel taps.  The CL heel taps are so weak and they wear down really fast that you are better off going to a cobbler having them attach stronger ones.  The CL heel taps wear out 3-5 times faster than the ones my cobbler fixes on my shoes that I never bother using the ones that come with CL.
> 
> This goes with any designer brand in fact.


Agree, but it is still nice to know it comes with the package.


----------



## rosecam

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Think it should be beige colored heel taps.
> 
> BTW everyone cares way too much about the heel taps.  The CL heel taps are so weak and they wear down really fast that you are better off going to a cobbler having them attach stronger ones.  The CL heel taps wear out 3-5 times faster than the ones my cobbler fixes on my shoes that I never bother using the ones that come with CL.
> 
> This goes with any designer brand in fact.


Thanks for the information.  This is my first pair, and I had no idea the CL heel taps wear out that easily (especially when compared to what a cobbler can put on) - good to know.

Still, after paying X hundred dollars (which is *way* more than I normally spend), I'd like to get all the extras that I'm supposed to get.


----------



## tinachkaa

Christchrist said:


> Nice buys ladies. Here are my new additions
> Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye.
> Mandolina bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691973
> View attachment 2691974




Great to see you back and posting again! I'm head over heels over those booties  love the babies in the background too! Lol too darn cute


----------



## dnb020060

missjj said:


> My first pair of Christian Louboutin's
> Pigalle Follies


Great first pair!


----------



## Bag2gal

Christchrist said:


> Nice buys ladies. Here are my new additions
> Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye.
> Mandolina bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691973
> View attachment 2691974



Both r gorgeous!!


----------



## nancypants

My new to me Miss Boxe! Finally a pair of comfortable loubs! Found them on the bay. Are these discontinued now? Also got a black pair. Will post pics too!


----------



## NeonLights

Christchrist said:


> Nice buys ladies. Here are my new additions
> Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye.
> Mandolina bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691973
> View attachment 2691974



Those So Kate's  - just gorgeous as the baby


----------



## NeonLights

missjj said:


> My first pair of Christian Louboutin's
> Pigalle Follies



Brilliant start to what will become many pairs I am sure!


----------



## Perfect Day

nancypants said:


> View attachment 2695853
> 
> My new to me Miss Boxe! Finally a pair of comfortable loubs! Found them on the bay. Are these discontinued now? Also got a black pair. Will post pics too!



Gorgeous


----------



## Kayapo97

Neon

Congratulations bet they love fab on you


----------



## Christchrist

tinachkaa said:


> Great to see you back and posting again! I'm head over heels over those booties  love the babies in the background too! Lol too darn cute




Ha. Thank you. It's nice to be back


----------



## Phanatical

I hope I can still join the topic! My first pair...I got them a while ago but still consider them new since I've barely worn them! They're so painful but I love them!


----------



## PurseACold

Phanatical said:


> I hope I can still join the topic! My first pair...I got them a while ago but still consider them new since I've barely worn them! They're so painful but I love them!
> 
> View attachment 2697744


Gorgeous Corneilles.  Classic with an asymmetric twist   I hope they start feeling better as you break them in.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Phanatical said:


> I hope I can still join the topic! My first pair...I got them a while ago but still consider them new since I've barely worn them! They're so painful but I love them!
> 
> View attachment 2697744


Love these, we are twins, these were very easy mold to my feet


----------



## Snow Diva

Phanatical said:


> I hope I can still join the topic! My first pair...I got them a while ago but still consider them new since I've barely worn them! They're so painful but I love them!
> 
> View attachment 2697744




Congrats on your first pair, they are lovely!


----------



## Black Elite

My new Fifi 120s! I'm in love! I went half a size down to a 40, and they're already starting to stretch. Not too much. I think going a full size down would be too tight. These are essentially the So Kate with a round toe.


----------



## Black Elite

Fifi 120 mod shots! As you can see, they provide quite the calf workout


----------



## Black Elite

I also scored a pair of Pigalle 120s in the old silhouette on the 'bay.


----------



## west of the sun

Beautiful scores! Your legs look stunning


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Black Elite said:


> Fifi 120 mod shots! As you can see, they provide quite the calf workout


Gorgeous!!!  Your legs are TDF!!!
So were these the same size as your SK size?  Are they comfy?


----------



## Black Elite

west of the sun said:


> Beautiful scores! Your legs look stunning



Thanks!!







HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Your legs are TDF!!!
> So were these the same size as your SK size?  Are they comfy?



Thanks, Helen! From what I understand about So Kate, it's either TTS or .5 down. For Fifi 120 I think it's the same sizing. There's more room in the toe box with the round toe. So depending on how snug you like them to fit, I'd say got TTS or half down from TTS.


----------



## Black Elite

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Your legs are TDF!!!
> So were these the same size as your SK size?  Are they comfy?



Oh, and I do find them very comfy! I have a big foot so 12cm isn't too much of a challenge. The toe box makes them roomy. For a 12cm heel, they're definitely comfy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Nice buys ladies. Here are my new additions
> Some more new loves. So Kate watersnake papaye.
> Mandolina bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691973
> View attachment 2691974



Girl I'm loving the new additions!!! Model pics please


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black Elite said:


> My new Fifi 120s! I'm in love! I went half a size down to a 40, and they're already starting to stretch. Not too much. I think going a full size down would be too tight. These are essentially the So Kate with a round toe.



THey look super cute. How is the toe box on those?


----------



## wongetje

Black Elite said:


> My new Fifi 120s! I'm in love! I went half a size down to a 40, and they're already starting to stretch. Not too much. I think going a full size down would be too tight. These are essentially the So Kate with a round toe.


they are the ultimate shoes.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Black Elite said:


> My new Fifi 120s! I'm in love! I went half a size down to a 40, and they're already starting to stretch. Not too much. I think going a full size down would be too tight. These are essentially the So Kate with a round toe.





Black Elite said:


> I also scored a pair of Pigalle 120s in the old silhouette on the 'bay.



Congrats and Happy Sunday, Beautiful pairs of classic CL shoes.


----------



## Black Elite

wongetje said:


> they are the ultimate shoes.





BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats and Happy Sunday, Beautiful pairs of classic CL shoes.



Thank you!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> THey look super cute. How is the toe box on those?



It's maybe like the Bianca? Very roomy and feels like it'll stretch well. Probably just like Fifi 100, buy I've never tried a Fifi 100


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Got em got em got em ladies!!
Martha in white. Size 40 fits perrrrrfect!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Loubiwant4me said:


> Got em got em got em ladies!!
> Martha in white. Size 40 fits perrrrrfect!


Congrats, love the white, they look beautiful on you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black Elite said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's maybe like the Bianca? Very roomy and feels like it'll stretch well. Probably just like Fifi 100, buy I've never tried a Fifi 100


Thanks for the info girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

needloub said:


> I purchased these LP slings after receiving a white peplum dress from _Asos_.  I can't wait to wear the whole ensemble one day...



That would be a cute outfit!


----------



## juliapham2812

Colorful sneaker


----------



## Ilgin

juliapham2812 said:


> Colorful sneaker



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Asemok

Do ru tg.


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> I also scored a pair of Pigalle 120s in the old silhouette on the 'bay.





Love your new additions, congrats!


----------



## needloub

Lavenderduckiez said:


> That would be a cute outfit!



LOL!  Thanks but I have never worn this pair or that white peplum dress.  I found out I was pregnant with the little one in my avatar shortly thereafter


----------



## sammix3

I know it's only July but I'm thinking ahead or else my size will be sold out!  Presenting the new Bella top booties


----------



## clu13

A steal at off fifth today - funky 120


----------



## Natasha210

Hey ladies 
New to this forum and thought I would share my shoes I've started to collect since April this year.  Initially I bought biancas 120mm as my first pair but it didn't sit well for me made my feet look very long and exchanged them for the iriza! 
These shoes are very addictive! 
P.s. not sure why my images are rotated?


----------



## LolasCloset

Natasha210 said:


> Hey ladies
> New to this forum and thought I would share my shoes I've started to collect since April this year.  Initially I bought biancas 120mm as my first pair but it didn't sit well for me made my feet look very long and exchanged them for the iriza!
> These shoes are very addictive!
> P.s. not sure why my images are rotated?



Hello and welcome! 

These are GORGEOUS! I absolutely love those Irizas- where did you find them? I have not seen that pattern before.


----------



## wongetje

sammix3 said:


> I know it's only July but I'm thinking ahead or else my size will be sold out!  Presenting the new Bella top booties
> 
> View attachment 2703308


those are sheer perfection.


----------



## tinachkaa

wongetje said:


> those are sheer perfection.




I totally agree!! And they look way more comfortable than the so kate booties I bought recently lol gorgeous!


----------



## highbootgirl

clu13 said:


> A steal at off fifth today - funky 120
> 
> View attachment 2703939



oh love the heel on those. congrats


----------



## clu13

highbootgirl said:


> oh love the heel on those. congrats




Thank you so much!


----------



## Natasha210

LolasCloset said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> These are GORGEOUS! I absolutely love those Irizas- where did you find them? I have not seen that pattern before.


Thank you
I got them from David jones in melbourne


----------



## theredpanda987

It`s called Double Tutti, in rose gold glitter. I got these at the Las Vegas Louboutin store. These shoes are a dream come true! I never thought I would own a pair like these! I wore them to a Vegas show that evening, with a matching rose gold dress.


----------



## Snow Diva

sammix3 said:


> I know it's only July but I'm thinking ahead or else my size will be sold out!  Presenting the new Bella top booties
> 
> View attachment 2703308




Gorgeous booties! Congrats! I also love your pink Celine in the background


----------



## Snow Diva

Natasha210 said:


> Hey ladies
> New to this forum and thought I would share my shoes I've started to collect since April this year.  Initially I bought biancas 120mm as my first pair but it didn't sit well for me made my feet look very long and exchanged them for the iriza!
> These shoes are very addictive!
> P.s. not sure why my images are rotated?




Congrats on your shoes! You have a lovely collection


----------



## PurseACold

theredpanda987 said:


> It`s called Double Tutti, in rose gold glitter. I got these at the Las Vegas Louboutin store. These shoes are a dream come true! I never thought I would own a pair like these! I wore them to a Vegas show that evening, with a matching rose gold dress.


Gorgeous.  Those are super shoes.  They seem incredibly versatile.


----------



## Christchrist

Love the buys everyone. Sorry for the general shout out


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

theredpanda987 said:


> It`s called Double Tutti, in rose gold glitter. I got these at the Las Vegas Louboutin store. These shoes are a dream come true! I never thought I would own a pair like these! I wore them to a Vegas show that evening, with a matching rose gold dress.



They are super sexy!!!


----------



## craziepink

My fiance surprised me on my 24th birthday (2 days ago ) with my _very first pair_ of loubies!!! They are the nappa matte leather spiked pigalles 120mm, in the color "Riviera" (actually a blue-green almost turquoise color but shows up very blue here).
Unfortunately they're a pair that needs some practice to walk in , but nevertheless, I LOVE them! They are SO me! I think they are going to be my bridal heels on our wedding 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## clu13

craziepink said:


> My fiance surprised me on my 24th birthday (2 days ago ) with my _very first pair_ of loubies!!! They are the nappa matte leather spiked pigalles 120mm, in the color "Riviera" (actually a blue-green almost turquoise color but shows up very blue here).
> Unfortunately they're a pair that needs some practice to walk in , but nevertheless, I LOVE them! They are SO me! I think they are going to be my bridal heels on our wedding
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2706417




Congrats to you - happy birthday to you! These would be beautiful wedding shoes!


----------



## clu13

theredpanda987 said:


> It`s called Double Tutti, in rose gold glitter. I got these at the Las Vegas Louboutin store. These shoes are a dream come true! I never thought I would own a pair like these! I wore them to a Vegas show that evening, with a matching rose gold dress.




Beautiful! Great souvenir!


----------



## clu13

Natasha210 said:


> Hey ladies
> New to this forum and thought I would share my shoes I've started to collect since April this year.  Initially I bought biancas 120mm as my first pair but it didn't sit well for me made my feet look very long and exchanged them for the iriza!
> These shoes are very addictive!
> P.s. not sure why my images are rotated?




Love them all - congrats!


----------



## temps

Just bought fifi 100mm and played with my iPhone camera a bit..


----------



## BirkinLover77

craziepink said:


> My fiance surprised me on my 24th birthday (2 days ago ) with my _very first pair_ of loubies!!! They are the nappa matte leather spiked pigalles 120mm, in the color "Riviera" (actually a blue-green almost turquoise color but shows up very blue here).
> Unfortunately they're a pair that needs some practice to walk in , but nevertheless, I LOVE them! They are SO me! I think they are going to be my bridal heels on our wedding
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2706417


Congrats, Happy Birthday. Always love the spikes...


----------



## BirkinLover77

temps said:


> Just bought fifi 100mm and played with my iPhone camera a bit..
> 
> View attachment 2706851
> 
> View attachment 2706852


Beautiful and classic Nude, congrats


----------



## temps

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful and classic Nude, congrats




Thank you!  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## theredpanda987

Where did you guys find the special event in auckland? Does anyone have a link?


----------



## attrapereve

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, Happy Birthday. Always love the spikes...


Congrats!!


----------



## attrapereve

theredpanda987 said:


> It`s called Double Tutti, in rose gold glitter. I got these at the Las Vegas Louboutin store. These shoes are a dream come true! I never thought I would own a pair like these! I wore them to a Vegas show that evening, with a matching rose gold dress.


love them! so gorgeous (:


----------



## craziepink

clu13 said:


> Congrats to you - happy birthday to you! These would be beautiful wedding shoes!


Thank youuuu   I agree, they will be very unique, special and fun bridal shoes ;D


----------



## craziepink

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, Happy Birthday. Always love the spikes...


Thank you! Yes, the spiked louboutins were the first designs that made me fall in love with CL shoes


----------



## craziepink

loulourella said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## msbellachanel

juliapham2812 said:


> Colorful sneaker



Love your YSL!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

craziepink said:


> My fiance surprised me on my 24th birthday (2 days ago ) with my _very first pair_ of loubies!!! They are the nappa matte leather spiked pigalles 120mm, in the color "Riviera" (actually a blue-green almost turquoise color but shows up very blue here).
> Unfortunately they're a pair that needs some practice to walk in , but nevertheless, I LOVE them! They are SO me! I think they are going to be my bridal heels on our wedding
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2706417



YOur fiance did a wonderful job! THe heels are fantastic!


----------



## Kayapo97

Lavenderduckiez said:


> YOur fiance did a wonderful job! THe heels are fantastic!




Start them early that's what I say!
enjoy your new heels.


----------



## PurseACold

craziepink said:


> My fiance surprised me on my 24th birthday (2 days ago ) with my _very first pair_ of loubies!!! They are the nappa matte leather spiked pigalles 120mm, in the color "Riviera" (actually a blue-green almost turquoise color but shows up very blue here).
> Unfortunately they're a pair that needs some practice to walk in , but nevertheless, I LOVE them! They are SO me! I think they are going to be my bridal heels on our wedding
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2706417


Gorgeous.  What a great first pair, and what a terrific gift.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

temps said:


> Just bought fifi 100mm and played with my iPhone camera a bit..
> 
> View attachment 2706851
> 
> View attachment 2706852



COngrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## temps

Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats! They are beautiful!




Thank you, Lavenderduckiez!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Got these pigalle 100 in nude from Harvey Nichols during my recent holiday in England


----------



## Too.Many.Shoes

Christian Louboutin Fifi 85mm Black Patent


----------



## Too.Many.Shoes

Christian Louboutin Fifi 85mm Nude Patent


----------



## tiffanypowers17

My new CL Pigalle Follies!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

My CL Iriza


----------



## lovemysavior

I just got these last weekend and was told by the SA that they were the 120's but I just checked the box now and it says 100.  I mean the height is comfortable for me being that I had an ankle injury.  I love the style of the shoe but it is killing my feet now and I am trying to stretch them.


----------



## marwaaa

Just got these!


----------



## Snow Diva

tiffanypowers17 said:


> View attachment 2712934
> 
> 
> My CL Iriza




Love these!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Thanks Snow Diva!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

lovemysavior said:


> I just got these last weekend and was told by the SA that they were the 120's but I just checked the box now and it says 100.  I mean the height is comfortable for me being that I had an ankle injury.  I love the style of the shoe but it is killing my feet now and I am trying to stretch them.




I love these!! What is the name of the shoe?


----------



## lovemysavior

tiffanypowers17 said:


> I love these!! What is the name of the shoe?



Thank you.  These are the Pigalle Follies 100.


----------



## Pursebop

*my golden gladiators..."walk with me"*


----------



## BirkinLover77

******** said:


> *my golden gladiators..."walk with me"*


Love how you decorate your gladiators with beautiful flowers, look very comfortable


----------



## Christchrist

P ursebop said:


> *my golden gladiators..."walk with me"*



That's adorable


----------



## Christchrist

Metal nodo and love me 120. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Been looking for so long hunny


----------



## caryha

christchrist said:


> metal nodo and love me 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716000
> View attachment 2716002
> 
> been looking for so long hunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716003


yum.


----------



## caryha

******** said:


> *my golden gladiators..."walk with me"*


Those are great! Love the tulips, too.


----------



## caryha

Pigalle Follies 100 in Pinky, and Iriza 100 suede in "Eveque" (magenta apparently exclusive to NAP). 

I should really only keep one pair - which would you keep? I love the hot pink of the Follies, but the shape of the Iriza is just so much sexier to me (also a bit more comfy)...

Would love some input from you stylish ladies if you have an opinion! 
(Also, it seems my mirror is filthy - sorry about that! :shame


----------



## Christchrist

caryha said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Pinky, and Iriza 100 suede in "Eveque" (magenta apparently exclusive to NAP).
> 
> 
> 
> I should really only keep one pair - which would you keep? I love the hot pink of the Follies, but the shape of the Iriza is just so much sexier to me (also a bit more comfy)...
> 
> 
> 
> Would love some input from you stylish ladies if you have an opinion!
> 
> (Also, it seems my mirror is filthy - sorry about that! :shame




Gosh that pinky is so pretty. The 100 looks like a 120 in this


----------



## SummerMango

Christchrist said:


> Metal nodo and love me 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716000
> View attachment 2716002
> 
> Been looking for so long hunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716003




Wow they are gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Christchrist

SummerMango said:


> Wow they are gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;




Thank you summer


----------



## PurseACold

caryha said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Pinky, and Iriza 100 suede in "Eveque" (magenta apparently exclusive to NAP).
> 
> I should really only keep one pair - which would you keep? I love the hot pink of the Follies, but the shape of the Iriza is just so much sexier to me (also a bit more comfy)...
> 
> Would love some input from you stylish ladies if you have an opinion!
> (Also, it seems my mirror is filthy - sorry about that! :shame


They both look great on you.  But the Iriza is a bit more special and really looks amazing on you.


----------



## caryha

Christchrist said:


> Gosh that pinky is so pretty. The 100 looks like a 120 in this



I think they might actually look better in photos than in person! Making this decision very hard...


----------



## caryha

PurseACold said:


> They both look great on you.  But the Iriza is a bit more special and really looks amazing on you.


Thanks! I agree about the Iriza seeming a bit more special - they look more expensive/well-made in person. If only I could just buy every pair that's pretty!


----------



## bougainvillier

caryha said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Pinky, and Iriza 100 suede in "Eveque" (magenta apparently exclusive to NAP).
> 
> I should really only keep one pair - which would you keep? I love the hot pink of the Follies, but the shape of the Iriza is just so much sexier to me (also a bit more comfy)...
> 
> Would love some input from you stylish ladies if you have an opinion!
> (Also, it seems my mirror is filthy - sorry about that! :shame



Congrats and this is a hard one to choose! I personally like the Iriza style and the pinky patent color. Only if they were combined 

On a separate note, Iriza maybe a bit more comfier since it's suede!


----------



## MotoChiq

Christchrist said:


> Metal nodo and love me 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716000
> View attachment 2716002
> 
> Been looking for so long hunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716003



Love them both!


----------



## angelm15

I don't know how I got so lucky but I randomly told a lady on Instagram I loved her lady peeps and she responded saying they were for sale and guess how much??? 300! So here is my new to me Lady peeps


----------



## Christchrist

caryha said:


> I think they might actually look better in photos than in person! Making this decision very hard...




I have the pinky in follies 120. I love it


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> Metal nodo and love me 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716000
> View attachment 2716002
> 
> Been looking for so long hunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716003



Love your mew additions, especially the gold ones, look fab on you.


----------



## Kayapo97

caryha said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Pinky, and Iriza 100 suede in "Eveque" (magenta apparently exclusive to NAP).
> 
> I should really only keep one pair - which would you keep? I love the hot pink of the Follies, but the shape of the Iriza is just so much sexier to me (also a bit more comfy)...
> 
> Would love some input from you stylish ladies if you have an opinion!
> (Also, it seems my mirror is filthy - sorry about that! :shame



Difficult choice bit I think the pink ones have the edge.


----------



## stilly

caryha said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Pinky, and Iriza 100 suede in "Eveque" (magenta apparently exclusive to NAP).
> 
> I should really only keep one pair - which would you keep? I love the hot pink of the Follies, but the shape of the Iriza is just so much sexier to me (also a bit more comfy)...
> 
> Would love some input from you stylish ladies if you have an opinion!
> (Also, it seems my mirror is filthy - sorry about that! :shame




Both pairs look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Metal nodo and love me 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716000
> View attachment 2716002
> 
> Been looking for so long hunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716003


Beautiful shoes


----------



## BirkinLover77

caryha said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Pinky, and Iriza 100 suede in "Eveque" (magenta apparently exclusive to NAP).
> 
> I should really only keep one pair - which would you keep? I love the hot pink of the Follies, but the shape of the Iriza is just so much sexier to me (also a bit more comfy)...
> 
> Would love some input from you stylish ladies if you have an opinion!
> (Also, it seems my mirror is filthy - sorry about that! :shame


So hard to choose but if you have the pigalle classic in black or nude then go with the Iriza, if not choose the Iriza


----------



## BirkinLover77

angelm15 said:


> I don't know how I got so lucky but I randomly told a lady on Instagram I loved her lady peeps and she responded saying they were for sale and guess how much??? 300! So here is my new to me Lady peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716872
> View attachment 2716873


I love a discount, great buy, excellent condition and love them


----------



## caryha

Thanks so much for the input, BirkinLover77, stilly, Kayapo97, Christchrist, & bougainvillier!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i only went to check what they have in stock and was surprised to walk out with pigalle plato in nude! they r 37.5, and feel a little tight around the toe box, so i am on a waiting list for 38 and trying them at home now. there was not a single pigalle in any style in 38 for me to try, they had nude biancas 140 in 38, which felt a lot better and very comfy. i am in AU, melbourne, so did not think it will be easy to get any classics in my size.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

caryha said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Pinky, and Iriza 100 suede in "Eveque" (magenta apparently exclusive to NAP).
> 
> I should really only keep one pair - which would you keep? I love the hot pink of the Follies, but the shape of the Iriza is just so much sexier to me (also a bit more comfy)...
> 
> Would love some input from you stylish ladies if you have an opinion!
> (Also, it seems my mirror is filthy - sorry about that! :shame


I vote for PF Pinky!!!


----------



## caryha

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I vote for PF Pinky!!!



Thanks - I'm leaning that way, I think!


----------



## caryha

zeusthegreatest said:


> i only went to check what they have in stock and was surprised to walk out with pigalle plato in nude! they r 37.5, and feel a little tight around the toe box, so i am on a waiting list for 38 and trying them at home now. there was not a single pigalle in any style in 38 for me to try, they had nude biancas 140 in 38, which felt a lot better and very comfy. i am in AU, melbourne, so did not think it will be easy to get any classics in my size.


Great find, congrats!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

caryha said:


> Thanks - I'm leaning that way, I think!


I love my Pinky 120.  It is pure Barbie Pink!!!  A d'orasay is certainly sexy and I have a couple, but they are not the easiest shoes to wear for long hours or sure.


----------



## PurseACold

Just landed one of my 3 Louboutin HGs on the bay.  I've been looking for these babies in my size for a couple of years.  Now I finally have my Pigalles in Chantilly Lace.  And they were worn just once, so they're almost brand new.


----------



## LolasCloset

PurseACold said:


> Just landed one of my 3 Louboutin HGs on the bay.  I've been looking for these babies in my size for a couple of years.  Now I finally have my Pigalles in Chantilly Lace.  And they were worn just once, so they're almost brand new.



How exciting! Congrats, they're lovely!


----------



## Greta_V

The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...  

LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)


----------



## BirkinLover77

zeusthegreatest said:


> i only went to check what they have in stock and was surprised to walk out with pigalle plato in nude! they r 37.5, and feel a little tight around the toe box, so i am on a waiting list for 38 and trying them at home now. there was not a single pigalle in any style in 38 for me to try, they had nude biancas 140 in 38, which felt a lot better and very comfy. i am in AU, melbourne, so did not think it will be easy to get any classics in my size.


Beautiful, I currently own a pair of these in Nude size 8, be careful since overtime they will stretch out.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

PurseACold said:


> Just landed one of my 3 Louboutin HGs on the bay.  I've been looking for these babies in my size for a couple of years.  Now I finally have my Pigalles in Chantilly Lace.  And they were worn just once, so they're almost brand new.


Love your Pigalle chantilly lace shoe


----------



## mznaterz

angelm15 said:


> I don't know how I got so lucky but I randomly told a lady on Instagram I loved her lady peeps and she responded saying they were for sale and guess how much??? 300! So here is my new to me Lady peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716872
> View attachment 2716873



Wow what a steal do what size are these. Dowa she have any, more shoot I would buy a pair


----------



## shoes4ever

PurseACold said:


> Just landed one of my 3 Louboutin HGs on the bay.  I've been looking for these babies in my size for a couple of years.  Now I finally have my Pigalles in Chantilly Lace.  And they were worn just once, so they're almost brand new.


Congrats ...they are lovely.


----------



## shoes4ever

Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)


These are truly dazzlicious  Cheers to snagging a dream pair at a great price.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)


WOW!!!  Congratulations!!!  You must be elated!!!
It is probably The Law of Attraction???  YAY!!!


----------



## SummerMango

Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)




They are to die for&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Congratulations &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)



Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

They look amazing and I'm totally jealous if you right now.
Congrats!!



Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Just landed one of my 3 Louboutin HGs on the bay.  I've been looking for these babies in my size for a couple of years.  Now I finally have my Pigalles in Chantilly Lace.  And they were worn just once, so they're almost brand new.




Nice. They are so pretty. I sent mine to have the lace strassed. They are stunning either way. Congrats


----------



## PurseACold

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thanks so much, Christchrist, shoes4ever, BirkinLover, and LolasCloset.  I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)




Congrats!!! You must be major happy. Love the sparkle.


----------



## NikkiRE

So jealous !!!


----------



## Greta_V

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful!!!!





shoes4ever said:


> These are truly dazzlicious  Cheers to snagging a dream pair at a great price.





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WOW!!!  Congratulations!!!  You must be elated!!!
> It is probably The Law of Attraction???  YAY!!!





SummerMango said:


> They are to die for&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Congratulations &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! They are beautiful!





Loubiwant4me said:


> They look amazing and I'm totally jealous if you right now.
> Congrats!!





Sarah_sarah said:


> Congrats!!! You must be major happy. Love the sparkle.


Thank you very much!!!  :kiss:


----------



## Greta_V

shoes4ever said:


> These are truly dazzlicious  Cheers to snagging a dream pair at a great price.


Love your avatar!


----------



## highbootgirl

Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)



Greta,


Wow amazing shoes, congrats.


what are they like to walk in?


so now you have them you've got to wear them - mod shots please, please.


----------



## Kayapo97

Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)




Greta V


those are some bling shoes, congrats, I bet you can't wait to show them off.


----------



## saartje1102

So, last weekend I bought the Geo multi pump! A perfect pair for every day  Bought them in Rotterdam at Caesar Donna! Really nice sales person who knew a lot about Loubies. Here in the Netherlands, most sales persons don't know much about Louboutin, even when they sell them!











Looking good in the closet!











And on:


----------



## shoes4ever

saartje1102 said:


> So, last weekend I bought the Geo multi pump! A perfect pair for every day  Bought them in Rotterdam at Caesar Donna! Really nice sales person who knew a lot about Loubies. Here in the Netherlands, most sales persons don't know much about Louboutin, even when they sell them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good in the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on:


They look lovely - esp the fun multi twist to an all black. Just when I thought I had CL spike fatigue... I'm back to being smitten all over again


----------



## saartje1102

shoes4ever said:


> They look lovely - esp the fun multi twist to an all black. Just when I thought I had CL spike fatigue... I'm back to being smitten all over again




Thanks! Yeah, The spikes are perfect, not too many, not too few. And I can wear them with anything. Also, they're pretty comfortable (100 mm)!


----------



## bougainvillier

saartje1102 said:


> So, last weekend I bought the Geo multi pump! A perfect pair for every day  Bought them in Rotterdam at Caesar Donna! Really nice sales person who knew a lot about Loubies. Here in the Netherlands, most sales persons don't know much about Louboutin, even when they sell them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good in the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on:



so cute! like candies 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PurseACold

saartje1102 said:


> So, last weekend I bought the Geo multi pump! A perfect pair for every day  Bought them in Rotterdam at Caesar Donna! Really nice sales person who knew a lot about Loubies. Here in the Netherlands, most sales persons don't know much about Louboutin, even when they sell them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good in the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on:


Not only are they gorgeous, but they look great on you.  What a great way to have a pop of color(s)!


----------



## Christchrist

saartje1102 said:


> So, last weekend I bought the Geo multi pump! A perfect pair for every day  Bought them in Rotterdam at Caesar Donna! Really nice sales person who knew a lot about Loubies. Here in the Netherlands, most sales persons don't know much about Louboutin, even when they sell them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good in the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on:




Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

Got my other metal nodo. These are a 38.5. Gotta get rid of the 38. Little snug. And these are brand new!! Woohooo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  And found my MBB little snug but that's ok Woot woot


----------



## Christchrist

Any last my croisade   Couldn't try them on. Baby
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 went bananas


----------



## akillian24

Absolutely not a planned purchase, but compliments of my lovely DH for my birthday.  These may be in my 'Top 3' favorite CLs of all time.


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Any last my croisade   Couldn't try them on. Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723060
> View attachment 2723061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went bananas



I love all, but of course am particularly wild about these.  And your MBBs, actually. I want a black pair fiercely!  I always find larger sizes or smaller (35) sizes. Never a 36.5 or 37.  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> I love all, but of course am particularly wild about these.  And your MBBs, actually. I want a black pair fiercely!  I always find larger sizes or smaller (35) sizes. Never a 36.5 or 37.  Congrats!




Don't you love the crosaide? Congrats on your pair.  It's so pretty in person. I have the black. It's pretty special.


----------



## Pursebop

caryha said:


> Those are great! Love the tulips, too.


*thank you caryha*


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Don't you love the crosaide? Congrats on your pair.  It's so pretty in person. I have the black. It's pretty special.



I do! A little classic, a little wild and a lot of amazing!


----------



## Pursebop

*I am obsessed with gladiators...*


----------



## Christchrist

******** said:


> *I am obsessed with gladiators...*




Yeah you are. Super cute


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Got my other metal nodo. These are a 38.5. Gotta get rid of the 38. Little snug. And these are brand new!! Woohooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  And found my MBB little snug but that's ok Woot woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723043
> View attachment 2723044


I love your Beautiful collection of CL stylist shoes


----------



## BirkinLover77

akillian24 said:


> Absolutely not a planned purchase, but compliments of my lovely DH for my birthday.  These may be in my 'Top 3' favorite CLs of all time.


Happy Birthday


----------



## shoes4ever

akillian24 said:


> Absolutely not a planned purchase, but compliments of my lovely DH for my birthday.  These may be in my 'Top 3' favorite CLs of all time.


Happy Birthday!! Your new So Kate's are gorgeous. Perfect pairing with ur red Chanel.


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Any last my croisade   Couldn't try them on. Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723060
> View attachment 2723061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went bananas


CC they're really eye-catching. I can't wear So Kate's but I sooooo hope I find this skin in another style. Tho I wonder if they will look this gorgeous.


----------



## Greta_V

Christchrist said:


> Got my other metal nodo. These are a 38.5. Gotta get rid of the 38. Little snug. And these are brand new!! Woohooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  And found my MBB little snug but that's ok Woot woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723043
> View attachment 2723044



OMG!!!! I am so jealous! Absolutely LOVE the Nodos!!! Congrats on the purchase! Beautiful shoes!!! &#128571;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Gorgeous additions WOOHOO!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> Absolutely not a planned purchase, but compliments of my lovely DH for my birthday.  These may be in my 'Top 3' favorite CLs of all time.


I was so against these, but gave in and purchased them and I am so glad I did thanks to CC convincing me how gorgeous they are!  So we are shoe twins!!!  YAY!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

******** said:


> *I am obsessed with gladiators...*


Cute!!!  I can never carry them off.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Pursebop

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Cute!!!  I can never carry them off.  Congrats!!!



*thanks babe, they really are not that intimidating 
*


----------



## Pursebop

Christchrist said:


> Got my other metal nodo. These are a 38.5. Gotta get rid of the 38. Little snug. And these are brand new!! Woohooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  And found my MBB little snug but that's ok Woot woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723043
> View attachment 2723044


*oh girl, how do you walk in theses. LOL
I cant do higher than 100mm 
you look HOT!*


----------



## Christchrist

******** said:


> *oh girl, how do you walk in theses. LOL
> 
> I cant do higher than 100mm
> 
> you look HOT!*




Lots of practice bahah


----------



## 6000chknfajitas

hi all! just received a pair of decollete 554 which i love but there is a tiny tear on the tip of each shoe. in all honesty, they aren't visible at all when looking at them a few feet away, but upon closer inspection you can see. is this normal or a defect? will it only get worse with time?

I apologize for the huge pic, i used tinypic


----------



## Kalos

6000chknfajitas said:


> hi all! just received a pair of decollete 554 which i love but there is a tiny tear on the tip of each shoe. is this normal or a defect? will it get worse with time?
> 
> I apologize for the huge pic, i used tinypic




This is definitely not normal. I've got a similar tear on a pair of pigalles, but I've worn my loads. It hasn't got worse, but if yours are brand new I would definitely send them back.


----------



## sam0616

My FIRST louboutin purchase not from eBay...LOL.
I was really nervous about paying almost $900 for shoes, but holy cr*p.....I am in love!! They fit perfectly and don't squish my toes (at least not after wearing them around the house for 15 minutes). I was really worried about that based on reviews. Plus, I have somewhat wide feet (but luckily short toes). Now I am contemplating a nude pair!


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> Got my other metal nodo. These are a 38.5. Gotta get rid of the 38. Little snug. And these are brand new!! Woohooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  And found my MBB little snug but that's ok Woot woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723043
> View attachment 2723044



ahem, I could take those 38s off your hands


----------



## Greta_V

sam0616 said:


> My FIRST louboutin purchase not from eBay...LOL.
> I was really nervous about paying almost $900 for shoes, but holy cr*p.....I am in love!! They fit perfectly and don't squish my toes (at least not after wearing them around the house for 15 minutes). I was really worried about that based on reviews. Plus, I have somewhat wide feet (but luckily short toes). Now I am contemplating a nude pair!



These are Biancas, right? I heard they are one of the most comfortable CL models! Congrats on your first pair!  They are beautiful!!! &#128077;


----------



## sam0616

Greta_V said:


> These are Biancas, right? I heard they are one of the most comfortable CL models! Congrats on your first pair!  They are beautiful!!! &#128077;


Yes, they are Bianca's. I really researched for a long time because I am not someone who gets to wear heels often (I have a 3 year old and work from home). I needed comfort (or at least as comfortable as almost 5" heels can be). Plus having slightly wide feet made my options a little more limited. These have the platform and almond toe and they feel great and I can walk fine!! I feel like I hit the jackpot!


----------



## BirkinLover77

sam0616 said:


> Yes, they are Bianca's. I really researched for a long time because I am not someone who gets to wear heels often (I have a 3 year old and work from home). I needed comfort (or at least as comfortable as almost 5" heels can be). Plus having slightly wide feet made my options a little more limited. These have the platform and almond toe and they feel great and I can walk fine!! I feel like I hit the jackpot!


Happy for you, I have my eyes on them, love the classic black


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sam0616 said:


> My FIRST louboutin purchase not from eBay...LOL.
> I was really nervous about paying almost $900 for shoes, but holy cr*p.....I am in love!! They fit perfectly and don't squish my toes (at least not after wearing them around the house for 15 minutes). I was really worried about that based on reviews. Plus, I have somewhat wide feet (but luckily short toes). Now I am contemplating a nude pair!



They are beautiful! COngrats!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i only went to exchange my nude pigalle plato to 1/2 size larger and could not leave without this pair. i think i am officially addicted and i LUV it!


----------



## Christchrist

6000chknfajitas said:


> hi all! just received a pair of decollete 554 which i love but there is a tiny tear on the tip of each shoe. in all honesty, they aren't visible at all when looking at them a few feet away, but upon closer inspection you can see. is this normal or a defect? will it only get worse with time?
> 
> I apologize for the huge pic, i used tinypic




Exchange that's no good


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> ahem, I could take those 38s off your hands




Lol. The are on evil bay


----------



## Christchrist

sam0616 said:


> My FIRST louboutin purchase not from eBay...LOL.
> 
> I was really nervous about paying almost $900 for shoes, but holy cr*p.....I am in love!! They fit perfectly and don't squish my toes (at least not after wearing them around the house for 15 minutes). I was really worried about that based on reviews. Plus, I have somewhat wide feet (but luckily short toes). Now I am contemplating a nude pair!




You payed 900 for Bianca on eBay? They are 845$ retail. 
Congrats. They are very pretty and comfy


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> i only went to exchange my nude pigalle plato to 1/2 size larger and could not leave without this pair. i think i am officially addicted and i LUV it!


Love the shoes - like a handful of yummy skittles


----------



## Greta_V

sam0616 said:


> Yes, they are Bianca's. I really researched for a long time because I am not someone who gets to wear heels often (I have a 3 year old and work from home). I needed comfort (or at least as comfortable as almost 5" heels can be). Plus having slightly wide feet made my options a little more limited. These have the platform and almond toe and they feel great and I can walk fine!! I feel like I hit the jackpot!



You did! They look very classy!


----------



## Greta_V

zeusthegreatest said:


> i only went to exchange my nude pigalle plato to 1/2 size larger and could not leave without this pair. i think i am officially addicted and i LUV it!



OMG these are so pretty! I've never seen them with the pink tip - they look awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## sam0616

Christchrist said:


> You payed 900 for Bianca on eBay? They are 845$ retail.
> Congrats. They are very pretty and comfy



No, this was my first NON eBay Louboutin purchase. I bought direct from the Louboutin website.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Lol. The are on evil bay


I like how you said evil bay lmao


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> You payed 900 for Bianca on eBay? They are 845$ retail.
> Congrats. They are very pretty and comfy


Usually if I bid on an item on ebay, I try to find out the true retail price and keep it under the cap if not then purchase from CL or their boutique but there are exceptions to rare collection and the ones that you need so badly.  Example my limit on Bianca  140 was $600 but I bump it up to $610 and won, new and in the box. There was another pair I consider bidding started at $329 pre owned with no box or dust bag, but just could not help myself from the new pair today. This was my first pair of ebay purchase. Lol


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Greta_V said:


> OMG these are so pretty! I've never seen them with the pink tip - they look awesome! Congrats!!!



thanks! i simply could not leave the shop without them. too bad for my credit card! they did not look that good on a shelf...but when i saw SA wearing it - i had to try them on!  its the spike me 100 patent/pvc version PINKY


----------



## Christchrist

sam0616 said:


> No, this was my first NON eBay Louboutin purchase. I bought direct from the Louboutin website.




Oh wew. Ha. Sorry. Mommy brain effects all I do including reading apparently


----------



## 6000chknfajitas

Kalos said:


> This is definitely not normal. I've got a similar  tear on a pair of pigalles, but I've worn my loads. It hasn't got worse,  but if yours are brand new I would definitely send them back.





Christchrist said:


> Exchange that's no good



Thank you, I called the store and they paid for the shoes to be shipped back. they will be sending me a new pair.


----------



## gatorpooh

My new (to me) Very Prive. I've never purchased pre-loved shoes, but these were in excellent condition and half off the retail price at Yoogi's Closet so I couldn't resist. They are quite comfortable compared to my other CL's!


----------



## Christchrist

gatorpooh said:


> My new (to me) Very Prive. I've never purchased pre-loved shoes, but these were in excellent condition and half off the retail price at Yoogi's Closet so I couldn't resist. They are quite comfortable compared to my other CL's!




Very nice


----------



## BirkinLover77

gatorpooh said:


> My new (to me) Very Prive. I've never purchased pre-loved shoes, but these were in excellent condition and half off the retail price at Yoogi's Closet so I couldn't resist. They are quite comfortable compared to my other CL's!


Perfect condition and love them


----------



## gatorpooh

Christchrist said:


> Very nice




Thank you!


----------



## gatorpooh

BirkinLover77 said:


> Perfect condition and love them



Thank you! I am really loving them too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gatorpooh said:


> My new (to me) Very Prive. I've never purchased pre-loved shoes, but these were in excellent condition and half off the retail price at Yoogi's Closet so I couldn't resist. They are quite comfortable compared to my other CL's!



Very prives are one of my favs! Congrats!


----------



## channar

Greta_V said:


> The shoes that I got today have never been on my plan list - only a lust list, too expensive to even dream about. I always closed the page, if accidentally saw them somewhere - so that I don't see them, thus don't think about them and don't get depressed. I always made myself think this way: I am not a movie star, where am I gonna wear them?..
> But when I saw them on ebay for a quarter of their original price...
> 
> LSS here they finally are (and I still cannot believe they are mine!)




Amazing pictures ! Love it!!  Congrats !


----------



## 9distelle

gatorpooh said:


> My new (to me) Very Prive. I've never purchased pre-loved shoes, but these were in excellent condition and half off the retail price at Yoogi's Closet so I couldn't resist. They are quite comfortable compared to my other CL's!


They are stunning, mod pics!!


----------



## stilly

gatorpooh said:


> My new (to me) Very Prive. I've never purchased pre-loved shoes, but these were in excellent condition and half off the retail price at Yoogi's Closet so I couldn't resist. They are quite comfortable compared to my other CL's!





I love the red toe on these!!!


----------



## gatorpooh

stilly said:


> I love the red toe on these!!!



Thank you! That pop of color is my favorite part!


----------



## gatorpooh

9distelle said:


> They are stunning, mod pics!!



Thank you! I am hoping to wear them this weekend. I will definitely post a pic!


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732428
> View attachment 2732429


These are TDF and look great against your skin.  I haven't seen these yet.  From where did you get them?  Are these a crystal python?  They have a similar look.


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> These are TDF and look great against your skin.  I haven't seen these yet.  From where did you get them?  Are these a crystal python?  They have a similar look.




They are lame python. Metallic. So pretty.


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732428
> View attachment 2732429



Amazing! Cnograts!

Is this a fall skin? Do you know any other style in this skin?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732428
> View attachment 2732429




Lovely. I still don't dare to buy the 120 So Kate for fear I will not be able to do much walking. 

Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Amazing! Cnograts!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a fall skin? Do you know any other style in this skin?




I think they come in lady peep


----------



## Christchrist

Sarah_sarah said:


> Lovely. I still don't dare to buy the 120 So Kate for fear I will not be able to do much walking.
> 
> Congrats




It's a labor of love


----------



## channar

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732428
> View attachment 2732429



simply gorgeous!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732428
> View attachment 2732429


Great pair CC - love the metallic finish.


----------



## Christchrist

[Q UOTE=channar;27311233]simply gorgeous![/QUOTE]





shoes4ever said:


> Great pair CC - love the metallic finish.



Thank you ladies


----------



## Bergamote

Hello ladies,

I'm new on the Purse Forum, and a huge Louboutin fan ! 

Here's my second pair, I also have black patent Pigalle 100 mm.











Nude Décolleté 868 jazz 100mm, I adore them !


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i bought them for $100 to strass or glitter as they have various marks, shoes r unworn... but i've cleaned them with soapy water ....and i cannot lift my arm to paint or do anything else to  them! they r too beautiful!


----------



## deathorglory

I bought my first pair of Louboutins a few months back and just this week, bought the Iriza 100mm in black kid and the Décolleté 554 in black kid. I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival!!!

Here's my first pair: the Decolette 554 in nude patent. Sorry for the bad photo quality - phone picture in a kinda dark bedroom :T


----------



## Greta_V

Bergamote said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm new on the Purse Forum, and a huge Louboutin fan !
> 
> Here's my second pair, I also have black patent Pigalle 100 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Décolleté 868 jazz 100mm, I adore them !



This is a great start! Classics are good for any occasion)) love it))) congrats on your second pair!)))))


----------



## Greta_V

zeusthegreatest said:


> i bought them for $100 to strass or glitter as they have various marks, shoes r unworn... but i've cleaned them with soapy water ....and i cannot lift my arm to paint or do anything else to  them! they r too beautiful!



$100?? That's a great deal!!! Awesome!))) Wear them as long as they look good and then you can strass or glitter them later - it's never too late


----------



## Bergamote

Greta_V said:


> This is a great start! Classics are good for any occasion)) love it))) congrats on your second pair!)))))



Thanks !  I really wanted to buy classical pairs first, now I can purchase more original ones ! My next pair will probably be red patent Simplenodo.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Greta_V said:


> $100?? That's a great deal!!! Awesome!))) Wear them as long as they look good and then you can strass or glitter them later - it's never too late



thank u! thats what i figured! wore them today, went to our only boutique as they told me they got new stock, and they had same style but  in leather and with the red patent tip and gold back! to die for! anyway mine r beautiful and i can walk in them! i will follow your advise and color/glitter/strass them if i have to later! thanks a lot!


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732428
> View attachment 2732429



These are amazing, Babe!


----------



## wannaprada

Bergamote said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new on the Purse Forum, and a huge Louboutin fan !
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my second pair, I also have black patent Pigalle 100 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Décolleté 868 jazz 100mm, I adore them !




Congrats! They look great on you!


----------



## wannaprada

zeusthegreatest said:


> i bought them for $100 to strass or glitter as they have various marks, shoes r unworn... but i've cleaned them with soapy water ....and i cannot lift my arm to paint or do anything else to  them! they r too beautiful!




What a great deal!


----------



## wannaprada

deathorglory said:


> I bought my first pair of Louboutins a few months back and just this week, bought the Iriza 100mm in black kid and the Décolleté 554 in black kid. I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival!!!
> 
> Here's my first pair: the Decolette 554 in nude patent. Sorry for the bad photo quality - phone picture in a kinda dark bedroom :T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734596




Love the Decolette, congrats!


----------



## traciilicious

I just bought my first pair of loubies today!! Here are my Pigalle Follies 100 in Patent Dune


----------



## Natasha210

Very nice shoes ladies! 
Always looking at everyone's new shoes and collections and makes my addiction for shoes much more! 
Love my pigalle follies in patent dune but Omg very painful right now around the toe box area, patiently stretching them out!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Just got these!!!


----------



## PurseACold

PuccaNGaru said:


> Just got these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736112
> View attachment 2736113


Love this pair. Classic in the front, edgy in the back.


----------



## deathorglory

wannaprada said:


> Love the Decolette, congrats!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Slimders

My first pair.. Patent Pigalle 120.

I'm currently wearing them with thick socks to break them in as the pain is unbearable, but of course worth it! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Slimders said:


> View attachment 2737222
> 
> 
> My first pair.. Patent Pigalle 120.
> 
> I'm currently wearing them with thick socks to break them in as the pain is unbearable, but of course worth it! &#10084;&#65039;


Very classic and beautiful, congrats


----------



## So_Louboutin

Slimders said:


> View attachment 2737222
> 
> 
> My first pair.. Patent Pigalle 120.
> 
> I'm currently wearing them with thick socks to break them in as the pain is unbearable, but of course worth it! &#10084;&#65039;




Beautiful! Congrats!

I'm also very jealous of the Harvey nics ribbon and louboutin bag they came with... I've never had that .


Wish list:
So Kate Aquamarine 39.5
So Kate Grenadine 39


----------



## LolasCloset

Slimders said:


> View attachment 2737222
> 
> 
> My first pair.. Patent Pigalle 120.
> 
> I'm currently wearing them with thick socks to break them in as the pain is unbearable, but of course worth it! &#10084;&#65039;



Good luck girl! It took me ages to break in my pair, but blasting the interiors with a hot hairdryer before putting them on with the socks helps to stretch them and speeds up the process.


----------



## loubieloo

Got these today, Iriza 100

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1474/13671454/24503888/409977028.jpg


----------



## wannaprada

loubieloo said:


> Got these today, Iriza 100
> 
> http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1474/13671454/24503888/409977028.jpg




Gorgeous!


----------



## MotoChiq

PuccaNGaru said:


> Just got these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736112
> View attachment 2736113



Fabulous!


----------



## jayohwhy

My first ever loubs, played it safe with Bianca 120s. Spent yesterday breaking them in while wearing socks. 

Should I use shoe polish on them?


----------



## joy4fashion

PuccaNGaru said:


> Just got these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736112
> View attachment 2736113



They're gorgeous!! I was looking at these too. How do they fit?


----------



## CleopatraSelene

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2738378
> 
> 
> My first ever loubs, played it safe with Bianca 120s. Spent yesterday breaking them in while wearing socks.
> 
> Should I use shoe polish on them?


Always a good choice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

traciilicious said:


> I just bought my first pair of loubies today!! Here are my Pigalle Follies 100 in Patent Dune
> 
> View attachment 2735817
> 
> View attachment 2735820



COngrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## deathorglory

These just came in today! Iriza 100mm in black kid! These are my second pair of Louboutins to date 






They're the TINIEST bit big - some very slight heel slippage. Not so bad that my foot comes out of the shoe entirely. Hopefully a heel liner will fix this problem


----------



## LouboutinPaul

Hi Everyone
New to the board
Love all the pics you ladies have been posting of your gorgeous Louboutins

Can I post pics of my mens Louboutin's?
Or is it for ladies shoes only?


----------



## Kenyanqn

LouboutinPaul said:


> Hi Everyone
> New to the board
> Love all the pics you ladies have been posting of your gorgeous Louboutins
> 
> Can I post pics of my mens Louboutin's?
> Or is it for ladies shoes only?




Ofcourse you can!  and welcome to the forum!


Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


----------



## LolasCloset

deathorglory said:


> These just came in today! Iriza 100mm in black kid! These are my second pair of Louboutins to date
> 
> View attachment 2739117
> View attachment 2739118
> View attachment 2739119
> 
> 
> They're the TINIEST bit big - some very slight heel slippage. Not so bad that my foot comes out of the shoe entirely. Hopefully a heel liner will fix this problem



They're gorgeous and they look great on you! I have to say though, I have mine in kid, and they were a perfect fit on my first wear, but got bigger on the subsequent wears so I kept stepping out of them. If it's possible, you might consider exchanging for one size smaller. Otherwise, a well-placed thick heel grip should do the trick


----------



## traciilicious

deathorglory said:


> These just came in today! Iriza 100mm in black kid! These are my second pair of Louboutins to date
> 
> View attachment 2739117
> View attachment 2739118
> View attachment 2739119
> 
> 
> They're the TINIEST bit big - some very slight heel slippage. Not so bad that my foot comes out of the shoe entirely. Hopefully a heel liner will fix this problem




Gorgeous!! Congrats! &#128522;


----------



## deathorglory

LolasCloset said:


> They're gorgeous and they look great on you! I have to say though, I have mine in kid, and they were a perfect fit on my first wear, but got bigger on the subsequent wears so I kept stepping out of them. If it's possible, you might consider exchanging for one size smaller. Otherwise, a well-placed thick heel grip should do the trick




Ahh! Thank you for your reply! I added a heel grip yesterday and so far, it's been fine. It's a rather thin heel grip, though so maybe I should look for a thicker one??

I was actually wondering about the stretching...currently the toe box is perfect, so I am kinda worried about it...

I'll being Atlanta in about 2 weeks if they stretch, I'll see if they can exchange em for me


----------



## deathorglory

traciilicious said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats! &#128522;




Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2738378
> 
> 
> My first ever loubs, played it safe with Bianca 120s. Spent yesterday breaking them in while wearing socks.
> 
> Should I use shoe polish on them?



Bianca 120s are THE most comfy at that heel height.  Congrats!


----------



## luxetherapy

deathorglory said:


> These just came in today! Iriza 100mm in black kid! These are my second pair of Louboutins to date
> 
> View attachment 2739117
> View attachment 2739118
> View attachment 2739119
> 
> 
> They're the TINIEST bit big - some very slight heel slippage. Not so bad that my foot comes out of the shoe entirely. Hopefully a heel liner will fix this problem


omg love that style! def added to my wish list!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

cabo pump. i am not sure if they r going to stretch too much or not. i've asked in the sizing thread... would u mind advising if this is a good size to keep? this is kid leather. they now fit OK apart from the little toe. thanks in advance!


----------



## Sue89

zeusthegreatest said:


> cabo pump. i am not sure if they r going to stretch too much or not. i've asked in the sizing thread... would u mind advising if this is a good size to keep? this is kid leather. they now fit OK apart from the little toe. thanks in advance!


I relly like them on you!


----------



## Christchrist

[QUOT E=jayohwhy;27338537]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2738378


My first ever loubs, played it safe with Bianca 120s. Spent yesterday breaking them in while wearing socks. 

Should I use shoe polish on them?[/QUOTE]
I don't polish my shoes. Someone else can chime in 





loubieloo said:


> Got these today, Iriza 100
> 
> http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1474/13671454/24503888/409977028.jpg







Slimders said:


> View attachment 2737222
> 
> 
> My first pair.. Patent Pigalle 120.
> 
> I'm currently wearing them with thick socks to break them in as the pain is unbearable, but of course worth it! &#10084;&#65039;







deathorglory said:


> These just came in today! Iriza 100mm in black kid! These are my second pair of Louboutins to date
> 
> View attachment 2739117
> View attachment 2739118
> View attachment 2739119
> 
> 
> They're the TINIEST bit big - some very slight heel slippage. Not so bad that my foot comes out of the shoe entirely. Hopefully a heel liner will fix this problem



Wonderful staple shoes girls. All very pretty


----------



## Christchrist

zeusthegreatest said:


> cabo pump. i am not sure if they r going to stretch too much or not. i've asked in the sizing thread... would u mind advising if this is a good size to keep? this is kid leather. they now fit OK apart from the little toe. thanks in advance!




Kid will stretch nicely.  You should be ok after break in


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Sue89 said:


> I relly like them on you!





Christchrist said:


> Kid will stretch nicely.  You should be ok after break in



thank u guys! its a keeper then!


----------



## stilly

zeusthegreatest said:


> cabo pump. i am not sure if they r going to stretch too much or not. i've asked in the sizing thread... would u mind advising if this is a good size to keep? this is kid leather. they now fit OK apart from the little toe. thanks in advance!





These look amazing on you!!!
The kid leather should stretch.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you!!!
> The kid leather should stretch.


thank u! i just hope they dont stretch too much! but i do luv them! i have a mixed feeling about them too! i think plain SK is very elegant, and cabo takes that away a little and also exaggerates the pointy look?


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> cabo pump. i am not sure if they r going to stretch too much or not. i've asked in the sizing thread... would u mind advising if this is a good size to keep? this is kid leather. they now fit OK apart from the little toe. thanks in advance!


These are lovely - def keep them as they will stretch.


----------



## temps

Finally got a pair of So Kate.  It's the sexist pump I've ever had!


----------



## lovieluvslux

zeusthegreatest said:


> cabo pump. i am not sure if they r going to stretch too much or not. i've asked in the sizing thread... would u mind advising if this is a good size to keep? this is kid leather. they now fit OK apart from the little toe. thanks in advance!


You were these well.  This is why I love CL group on tPF.  You ladies model so we get an idea how they look on the foot.


----------



## deathorglory

temps said:


> Finally got a pair of So Kate.  It's the sexist pump I've ever had!




They're gorgeous on you!!! Did you have to size up?


----------



## shoes4ever

Loving my early Birthday presents


----------



## temps

deathorglory said:


> They're gorgeous on you!!! Did you have to size up?




Thank you!!  I got 38.5 for this. Usually US 7.5 and 38 in all Valentino RS and jimmy choo. For Louboutin, I have 38 fifi patent (never worn yet) which fits perfectly with stockings but too tight without.  I also have 38 lady peep python which was too small at first but now stretched to fit perfectly without stockings. 

So I wouldn't say it's size up from other louboutin. I was just tired of waiting the shoes to stretch out and therefore bought the size that fits now.  My fifi was purchased a month ago but I haven't worn them yet because they're too tight...


----------



## shoes4ever

Shellymat 85mm in water snake


----------



## shoes4ever

Suspenodo 85mm Papaye


----------



## shoes4ever

Freddy flats in Neptune Python


----------



## shoes4ever

Pigalle 100mm in Violet watersnake


----------



## deathorglory

shoes4ever said:


> Loving my early Birthday presents




!!!! Happy almost birthday from me, that girl on TPF who's totally jealous of your bday gifts!!!


----------



## deathorglory

temps said:


> Thank you!!  I got 38.5 for this. Usually US 7.5 and 38 in all Valentino RS and jimmy choo. For Louboutin, I have 38 fifi patent (never worn yet) which fits perfectly with stockings but too tight without.  I also have 38 lady peep python which was too small at first but now stretched to fit perfectly without stockings.
> 
> So I wouldn't say it's size up from other louboutin. I was just tired of waiting the shoes to stretch out and therefore bought the size that fits now.  My fifi was purchased a month ago but I haven't worn them yet because they're too tight...




Oooh thanks for the info! So far I only own décolletés and Iriza, but I'm definitely lusting after those so kates! They seem to be sold out everywhere in Seattle (though NM online seems to have just gotten an order as they're back in stock!) so I can't try them on...

...I'm gonna have to go try on a bunch of shoes when I go shopping next time as everyone keeps referencing shoes I've never tried/don't have to compare with teehee!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

shoes4ever said:


> Loving my early Birthday presents



all very beautiful! and very happy bday to U!


----------



## shoes4ever

deathorglory said:


> !!!! Happy almost birthday from me, that girl on TPF who's totally jealous of your bday gifts!!!





zeusthegreatest said:


> all very beautiful! and very happy bday to U!



Thank You ladies


----------



## loubieloo

Ditassima 120 in Lie De Vin


----------



## DebbiNC

loubieloo said:


> Ditassima 120 in Lie De Vin



So pretty! Can't wait for the mod shots!


----------



## mistyknightwin

These are very pretty!! 



shoes4ever said:


> Pigalle 100mm in Violet watersnake


----------



## 9distelle

shoes4ever said:


> Shellymat 85mm in water snake


Beautiful congrats, mod pics!!


----------



## bougainvillier

shoes4ever said:


> Freddy flats in Neptune Python





shoes4ever said:


> Pigalle 100mm in Violet watersnake



So dreamy! I love both skins. Congrats!

Do you mind me asking where did you get the P100 in Violet watersnake? I wanted this skin so bad but only can locate So Kate and Iriza, at least in the US


----------



## shoes4ever

bougainvillier said:


> So dreamy! I love both skins. Congrats!
> 
> Do you mind me asking where did you get the P100 in Violet watersnake? I wanted this skin so bad but only can locate So Kate and Iriza, at least in the US



Thanks Bougainviller - I got the violet Ps from Paris (Rue Jean-Jacques Rousseau store). Searched across 5 countries before I found them  I'm sure a few local stores in the US will get them, or you could try shipping them from Paris. They were low on sizes tho. Here's sending some shoe luck your way


----------



## temps

shoes4ever said:


> Suspenodo 85mm Papaye




I've been eyeing on these...  So cute!!!


----------



## PurseACold

Here are my 2 latest acquisitions off the bay:

Greissimo 120mm in black suede


----------



## PurseACold

And New Simples 120mm custom strassed in Swarovski Volcano crystals:


----------



## 9distelle

PurseACold said:


> Here are my 2 latest acquisitions off the bay:
> 
> Greissimo 120mm in black suede


Stunning congrats, mod pics!!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Athena Alta
Size 39.5 (1/2 size down but fits just fine)
$715 @Bluefly


----------



## wannaprada

Beautiful new purchases ladies! I can't wait until the meetup next month so I can contribute a pic or two to this thread! &#128522;


----------



## taram2014

shoes4ever said:


> Pigalle 100mm in Violet watersnake


Gorgeous indeed.  I might need these in my life.


----------



## shoes4ever

taram2014 said:


> Gorgeous indeed.  I might need these in my life.


Thank you Taram - you should def get them. They're so pretty in real life. This skin also comes in other styles - I've seen them in So Kate; So kate booty, Décolleté and Irizia.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

loubieloo said:


> Ditassima 120 in Lie De Vin


Those are super cute! Model pics please.


----------



## quinna

Hello! I'm new to the CL boards here, and new to CL in general, but I think I may have developed a new habit!  Here's my first (new to me and nearly perfect) pair, Fifi 100 in gold lame.


----------



## PurseACold

quinna said:


> Hello! I'm new to the CL boards here, and new to CL in general, but I think I may have developed a new habit!  Here's my first (new to me and nearly perfect) pair, Fifi 100 in gold lame.



What a beautiful first pair. So great for a fun evening out!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Received these a few weeks ago, new to me and got them for $150! Madly in love and hoping to wear for the boyfriends birthday festivities. Hoping Ohio will stay slightly warm so they're not too inappropriate. 
Ignore my pasty legs and need for a pedi.
Also - does anyone know the name of this style? ***figured it out! Fontanete.

Thank you!


----------



## Posh girl

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2738378
> 
> 
> My first ever loubs, played it safe with Bianca 120s. Spent yesterday breaking them in while wearing socks.
> 
> Should I use shoe polish on them?


Gorgeous........

Love these


----------



## Posh girl

bonchicgenre said:


> Received these a few weeks ago, new to me and got them for $150! Madly in love and hoping to wear for the boyfriends birthday festivities. Hoping Ohio will stay slightly warm so they're not too inappropriate.
> Ignore my pasty legs and need for a pedi.
> Also - does anyone know the name of this style? ***figured it out! Fontanete.
> 
> Thank you!


Love these..... Gorgeous....


----------



## Posh girl

jayohwhy said:


> View attachment 2738378
> 
> 
> My first ever loubs, played it safe with Bianca 120s. Spent yesterday breaking them in while wearing socks.
> 
> Should I use shoe polish on them?


I Love these sooooo much. I'm looking forward to my first pair.....


----------



## Posh girl

Bergamote said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm new on the Purse Forum, and a huge Louboutin fan !
> 
> Here's my second pair, I also have black patent Pigalle 100 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Décolleté 868 jazz 100mm, I adore them !


Beautiful....... I love these....Congrats....


----------



## Posh girl

gatorpooh said:


> My new (to me) Very Prive. I've never purchased pre-loved shoes, but these were in excellent condition and half off the retail price at Yoogi's Closet so I couldn't resist. They are quite comfortable compared to my other CL's!


Beautiful..... Great luck.....


----------



## Posh girl

sam0616 said:


> My FIRST louboutin purchase not from eBay...LOL.
> I was really nervous about paying almost $900 for shoes, but holy cr*p.....I am in love!! They fit perfectly and don't squish my toes (at least not after wearing them around the house for 15 minutes). I was really worried about that based on reviews. Plus, I have somewhat wide feet (but luckily short toes). Now I am contemplating a nude pair!


Beautiful shoes congrats on your first pair... I'm looking forward to purchasing my first pair....


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Miss Penniman 70 - got it off the outnet and luv it, the color is too hard to describe!


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> Miss Penniman 70 - got it off the outnet and luv it, the color is too hard to describe!


Nice pair Z...they look cute and comfy. Is the color Rose Paris?


----------



## shoes4ever

quinna said:


> Hello! I'm new to the CL boards here, and new to CL in general, but I think I may have developed a new habit!  Here's my first (new to me and nearly perfect) pair, Fifi 100 in gold lame.


Congrats on ur first CL. They are lovely.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

shoes4ever said:


> Nice pair Z...they look cute and comfy. Is the color Rose Paris?


thank u! yep! thats the one! i was about to buy a used pair for a lot more when i totally accidentally got to the outnet and they had 1 pair in almost my size!  i think 38 would be better , this one is 37.5 but then they will stretch, so i am a very happy vegemite!!! it might have been a customer return as they sold them out a while back.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i also got used decolzep and another vintage pair which i do not know the name for.  i got the decolzep for strassing.. but i do not think i can touch it!! its too beautiful!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> i also got used decolzep and another vintage pair which i do not know the name for.  i got the decolzep for strassing.. but i do not think i can touch it!! its too beautiful!!!


Wow u'r on a roll girl


----------



## zeusthegreatest

shoes4ever said:


> Wow u'r on a roll girl



i had CLs for a while, not many... but somehow i just now got totally addicted!!! too bad for my CC and storage space.....i need a cure!!!  i think i got 5 new and 3 used CLs in the last few months....do let me know if you know what the cure is! i attempted to ask CL SA and she told me to buy more shoes!!!


----------



## kham

I'm in love!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Here are my new to me Batik Pigalle.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

kham said:


> I'm in love!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Here are my new to me Batik Pigalle.


they r beautiful!!! enjoy!


----------



## tinachkaa

kham said:


> I'm in love!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Here are my new to me Batik Pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2756031
> 
> View attachment 2756032




Wow this print is gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> I'm in love!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Here are my new to me Batik Pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2756031
> 
> View attachment 2756032



COngrats!!! They are lovely!


----------



## kham

zeusthegreatest said:


> they r beautiful!!! enjoy!







tinachkaa said:


> Wow this print is gorgeous!







Lavenderduckiez said:


> COngrats!!! They are lovely!




Thank you!! They really are gorgeous IRL. I'm so glad I got them. &#128154;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BirkinLover77

kham said:


> I'm in love!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. Here are my new to me Batik Pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2756031
> 
> View attachment 2756032


Very beautiful and stunning Batik pigalle


----------



## PurseACold

kham said:


> I'm in love!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Here are my new to me Batik Pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2756031
> 
> View attachment 2756032



Wow! Those are stunners. You'll get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## for3v3rz

My latest addition.


----------



## soleilbrun

kham said:


> I'm in love!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. Here are my new to me Batik Pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2756031
> 
> View attachment 2756032


 
These are love! I am slightly jel, as I am on the search for a pair and never cross paths with them. Congratulations! A mod pic for a friend?


----------



## Swtshan7

My very first pair of loubs, brand new black pigalles......theese little money suckers are addictive, I havn't worn them yet and already planning my next pairs


----------



## Sue89

Swtshan7 said:


> My very first pair of loubs, brand new black pigalles......theese little money suckers are addictive, I havn't worn them yet and already planning my next pairs



Congrats! Yes they are, good luck if you'll try to resist them! haha


----------



## caryha

kham said:


> I'm in love!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Here are my new to me Batik Pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2756031
> 
> View attachment 2756032


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## caryha

Swtshan7 said:


> My very first pair of loubs, brand new black pigalles......theese little money suckers are addictive, I havn't worn them yet and already planning my next pairs


Welcome to the addiction! Expensive, yes, but there are much worse addictions out there, right?


----------



## caryha

Hi all -
I received these amazing Gardnera 120's on Friday, and I'm trying to decide whether to keep them (hence trying them on on a sheet, as I got them from the CL e-boutique and they seem picky about returns). Does it look weird from the inside view since my arches are so high? I'd love to hear what you ladies think!


----------



## shoes4ever

kham said:


> I'm in love!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Here are my new to me Batik Pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2756031
> 
> View attachment 2756032


WOW... they are lovely.


----------



## kham

soleilbrun said:


> These are love! I am slightly jel, as I am on the search for a pair and never cross paths with them. Congratulations! A mod pic for a friend?







caryha said:


> Gorgeous!!!







shoes4ever said:


> WOW... they are lovely.




Thank you ladies!!! Soleilbrun, what size are you looking for? I can keep an eye out for you. &#128515;. Here are some mod shots that I took with my phone but the camera doesn't do them justice.


----------



## Miss Burberry

My second pair is a classic!  I got New Simple Pumps 100mm in patent nude.  Love them


----------



## soleilbrun

kham said:


> Thank you ladies!!! Soleilbrun, what size are you looking for? I can keep an eye out for you. &#55357;&#56835;. Here are some mod shots that I took with my phone but the camera doesn't do them justice.
> 
> View attachment 2757802
> 
> View attachment 2757803
> 
> View attachment 2757804
> 
> View attachment 2757805


 
I would like a 37 in 120mm or 38 in 100mm can make do with a 37.5 in 100mm if push comes to shove. Thanks for the pics they look lovely. I never saw this print irl. I can only imagine they are even more beautiful than the pics.  Thank you.


----------



## LolasCloset

caryha said:


> Hi all -
> I received these amazing Gardnera 120's on Friday, and I'm trying to decide whether to keep them (hence trying them on on a sheet, as I got them from the CL e-boutique and they seem picky about returns). Does it look weird from the inside view since my arches are so high? I'd love to hear what you ladies think!



I think they look really pretty on you. How do they feel? haha I have totally done the sheet thing too, even on carpeted floors.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Swtshan7 said:


> My very first pair of loubs, brand new black pigalles......theese little money suckers are addictive, I havn't worn them yet and already planning my next pairs


Congrats welcome to the slippery slope of CL shoes, enjoy them, lol


----------



## BirkinLover77

caryha said:


> Hi all -
> I received these amazing Gardnera 120's on Friday, and I'm trying to decide whether to keep them (hence trying them on on a sheet, as I got them from the CL e-boutique and they seem picky about returns). Does it look weird from the inside view since my arches are so high? I'd love to hear what you ladies think!


Very beautiful on you, love the bright color you should keep them, nice model picks, I think we all done the carpet, sheet, towels background on them when they are new so not to get the bottom damage in the event of return


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

caryha said:


> Hi all -
> I received these amazing Gardnera 120's on Friday, and I'm trying to decide whether to keep them (hence trying them on on a sheet, as I got them from the CL e-boutique and they seem picky about returns). Does it look weird from the inside view since my arches are so high? I'd love to hear what you ladies think!


I think they are gorgeous on you!!!  The high arch is in fact SEXY!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kham said:


> Thank you ladies!!! Soleilbrun, what size are you looking for? I can keep an eye out for you. &#55357;&#56835;. Here are some mod shots that I took with my phone but the camera doesn't do them justice.
> 
> View attachment 2757802
> 
> View attachment 2757803
> 
> View attachment 2757804
> 
> View attachment 2757805


I just scored one myself a while back and I am ecstatic.  I have the VP in batik and the clutch to go with it, but since I wanted the P120, I held off wearing the VP so now I am letting her go.

They are so gorgy aren't they?  They surprisingly go with different type/color of outfits.  I am in LOVE!!!

I also have the Highness that is on your profile pic.  Guess we have the same taste lol!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Miss Burberry said:


> My second pair is a classic!  I got New Simple Pumps 100mm in patent nude.  Love them


Congrats!!!  They will go with tons of outfits.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Miss Burberry

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Congrats!!!  They will go with tons of outfits.  Enjoy!!!



Thank you.  They do, and I am beyond loving them already!


----------



## BirkinLover77

New Addition!! SK's Leopard Print &#10084;&#65039; The Suede is very forgiving than patent leather for sure, Love them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

BirkinLover77 said:


> New Addition!! SK's Leopard Print &#10084;&#65039; The Suede is very forgiving than patent leather for sure, Love them


Twinsies Yay!!!  It was finally the kind of leopard print I wanted so I pounced on them lol.  Wish it were the old cut P120 though.  I am likely to ruin the heels asap unless I walk very slow like a turtle LoL!!!


----------



## caryha

LolasCloset said:


> I think they look really pretty on you. How do they feel? haha I have totally done the sheet thing too, even on carpeted floors.


Thanks! They feel okay just standing there posing and taking a few steps on the sheet, but I think I'll have to lay down a few sheets in a row so I can do some actual normal walking in them!


----------



## caryha

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I think they are gorgeous on you!!!  The high arch is in fact SEXY!!!!


Thank you! The more I look at the pictures, the more I fall in love with them. Sigh...


----------



## lhyannn

New jenny 150 pumps  cant wait to wear them out!!


----------



## PurseACold

lhyannn said:


> New jenny 150 pumps  cant wait to wear them out!!


Gorgeous!  I love the Jenny!


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Twinsies Yay!!!  It was finally the kind of leopard print I wanted so I pounced on them lol.  Wish it were the old cut P120 though.  I am likely to ruin the heels asap unless I walk very slow like a turtle LoL!!!


Lol, a few tpf members have the print, it is Beautiful in person and I had to get them since I was afraid of missing out on the Gorgeous leopard print for the fall, bought from Saks.com they have a few pairs left if any member is interested in the print.


----------



## Mwooden

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Twinsies Yay!!!  It was finally the kind of leopard print I wanted so I pounced on them lol.  Wish it were the old cut P120 though.  I am likely to ruin the heels asap unless I walk very slow like a turtle LoL!!!



Where did you ladies find the shoe? I am searching high and low for a 41.5 (my black patent so kate size).  I am having no luck


----------



## alyssaxnicole

caryha said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I received these amazing Gardnera 120's on Friday, and I'm trying to decide whether to keep them (hence trying them on on a sheet, as I got them from the CL e-boutique and they seem picky about returns). Does it look weird from the inside view since my arches are so high? I'd love to hear what you ladies think!




I have a high arch as well and was hesitant when I purchased my Pigalles. I just learned to embrace it because no shoe would ever be able to cover it! They look amazing on you!


----------



## shaggy360

Swtshan7 said:


> My very first pair of loubs, brand new black pigalles......theese little money suckers are addictive, I havn't worn them yet and already planning my next pairs



Those look like Pigalle Follies 120 in black kid?!!!??


----------



## lovieluvslux

lhyannn said:


> New jenny 150 pumps  cant wait to wear them out!!


Love the Jenny's knot.  Wish these came in 120 or 100 mm.


----------



## Swtshan7

shaggy360 said:


> Those look like Pigalle Follies 120 in black kid?!!!??


Yup, exactly!


----------



## caryha

alyssaxnicole said:


> I have a high arch as well and was hesitant when I purchased my Pigalles. I just learned to embrace it because no shoe would ever be able to cover it! They look amazing on you!


Thank you - glad to hear I'm not the only one with these crazy arches!


----------



## stilly

lhyannn said:


> New jenny 150 pumps  cant wait to wear them out!!





So gorgeous!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lhyannn said:


> New jenny 150 pumps  cant wait to wear them out!!


Gorgeous!  Always wanted one!  Congrats!
What is the sizing like?  Same as LP?  Mine are half up from old cut P120s.
Jelly!!!!!


----------



## lhyannn

Thanks love.
I would say its TTS, im a TTS 38 with a narrow foot.
And yes, I believe it's similar to LP! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!  Always wanted one!  Congrats!
> What is the sizing like?  Same as LP?  Mine are half up from old cut P120s.
> Jelly!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lhyannn said:


> Thanks love.
> I would say its TTS, im a TTS 38 with a narrow foot.
> And yes, I believe it's similar to LP!


Thank you for the sizing advice lhyannn


----------



## PurseACold

lovieluvslux said:


> Love the Jenny's knot.  Wish these came in 120 or 100 mm.


They do, at least in a 100mm slingback.  They're pretty rare.  I actually recently sold a pair of them in silver because the sizing was wrong.  Was sad to sell such a pretty shoe.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Omg i love your shoes ladies they are just stunning


----------



## mistyknightwin

My Bday shoes have finally arrived and I adore them!! I can't wait to wear them during the holidays... 

May I present all the way from the UK lol -- Pigalle Follies in Sirene....I searched everywhere for these babies lol


----------



## PurseACold

mistyknightwin said:


> My Bday shoes have finally arrived and I adore them!! I can't wait to wear them during the holidays...
> 
> May I present all the way from the UK lol -- Pigalle Follies in Sirene....I searched everywhere for these babies lol


They look great.  Congratulations, and happy birthday


----------



## kham

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I just scored one myself a while back and I am ecstatic.  I have the VP in batik and the clutch to go with it, but since I wanted the P120, I held off wearing the VP so now I am letting her go.
> 
> They are so gorgy aren't they?  They surprisingly go with different type/color of outfits.  I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> I also have the Highness that is on your profile pic.  Guess we have the same taste lol!




Yes, HelenOfTroy, they go with a lot!! Yaaaay, we're shoe twins!!  I must say, you have great taste! &#128521;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kham said:


> Yes, HelenOfTroy, they go with a lot!! Yaaaay, we're shoe twins!!  I must say, you have great taste! &#128521;


We both certainly do girl lol


----------



## LolasCloset

lovieluvslux said:


> Love the Jenny's knot.  Wish these came in 120 or 100 mm.



There is also the greissimo which comes in 140and 120 (I thiiiink?) and has the knot. You could check them out


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you! I really love them...I'm a little afraid to wear them out, don't want to mess them up.... 



PurseACold said:


> They look great.  Congratulations, and happy birthday


----------



## DebbiNC

mistyknightwin said:


> My Bday shoes have finally arrived and I adore them!! I can't wait to wear them during the holidays...
> 
> May I present all the way from the UK lol -- Pigalle Follies in Sirene....I searched everywhere for these babies lol



Congrats! And Happy Birthday, too!


----------



## shaggy360

Swtshan7 said:


> Yup, exactly!



Really?! Where ddi you get them??


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mwooden said:


> Where did you ladies find the shoe? I am searching high and low for a 41.5 (my black patent so kate size).  I am having no luck


Check out Barneys.com they have new stock of the print, you may be able to find your size.


----------



## lovieluvslux

mistyknightwin said:


> My Bday shoes have finally arrived and I adore them!! I can't wait to wear them during the holidays...
> 
> May I present all the way from the UK lol -- Pigalle Follies in Sirene....I searched everywhere for these babies lol


These are beauties.  Congrats.


----------



## Christchrist

Love the suede SK and the fiori PF
	

		
			
		

		
	




See my thread for comparison pics. The forest green so kate is hard to capture


----------



## Christchrist

mistyknightwin said:


> My Bday shoes have finally arrived and I adore them!! I can't wait to wear them during the holidays...
> 
> May I present all the way from the UK lol -- Pigalle Follies in Sirene....I searched everywhere for these babies lol




Amazing! I love them


----------



## mattalhafez

speaking of luxury items, i am in desperate need of help. I recently consigned a pillow to be strassed by Sophie and Ava, a pretty well known strassing company. Anyways, I paid 1,200 dollars for it and i never ever got the pillow. Its been 2 months since i've heard from her and I have messaged her on her personal Facebook many times; yet no reply. After getting tired of being ignored, I went to Sophie and Ava's fan page and wrote my experience. I got many replies saying "omg so happy I'm not alone" or "she did the same to me." After she saw this, she immediately deleted my comment and now i'm hopeless. I was saving that money for 4 years, and I haven't gotten it back. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## SandrineSmiles

Hi all! First post here. I'm happy to meet fellow Louboutin people 

I managed to get my hands on my first legit pair (scared of Ebay, eek!) a few days ago, at the Printemps store in Paris, France. The sales people there are awesome!

Style is Fifi 70 Glitter Mini (I'm SO GLAD I discovered the "lower heels" from the collection... when I'd tried the Daffodile and Bianca in store I was crushed to realize I would probably fall on my behind if I bought them!)











Got them for my upcoming wedding. Now I have my eyes set on another pair but I probably will have to go to the Authenticate This Louboutin thread to make sure they're not fake :/ .


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Love the suede SK and the fiori PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761899
> View attachment 2761900
> 
> See my thread for comparison pics. The forest green so kate is hard to capture


They both look so pretty, but the Fiori is just so stunning!  Think they are prettier than the Floral Bouquet SK.  Congrats babe!!!  XOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SandrineSmiles said:


> Hi all! First post here. I'm happy to meet fellow Louboutin people
> 
> I managed to get my hands on my first legit pair (scared of Ebay, eek!) a few days ago, at the Printemps store in Paris, France. The sales people there are awesome!
> 
> Style is Fifi 70 Glitter Mini (I'm SO GLAD I discovered the "lower heels" from the collection... when I'd tried the Daffodile and Bianca in store I was crushed to realize I would probably fall on my behind if I bought them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got them for my upcoming wedding. Now I have my eyes set on another pair but I probably will have to go to the Authenticate This Louboutin thread to make sure they're not fake :/ .


Gorgeous and Congratulations on your upcoming wedding.  You will be able to dance away all through the wedding and the party in this pair I am sure!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mattalhafez said:


> speaking of luxury items, i am in desperate need of help. I recently consigned a pillow to be strassed by Sophie and Ava, a pretty well known strassing company. Anyways, I paid 1,200 dollars for it and i never ever got the pillow. Its been 2 months since i've heard from her and I have messaged her on her personal Facebook many times; yet no reply. After getting tired of being ignored, I went to Sophie and Ava's fan page and wrote my experience. I got many replies saying "omg so happy I'm not alone" or "she did the same to me." After she saw this, she immediately deleted my comment and now i'm hopeless. I was saving that money for 4 years, and I haven't gotten it back. Please help. Thanks.




Call card company and file fraud


----------



## SandrineSmiles

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous and Congratulations on your upcoming wedding.  You will be able to dance away all through the wedding and the party in this pair I am sure!!!


Oh yes. When I have the proper account creds here I'll post my story, not much mind you, but I'm thinking it could be fun.


----------



## Swtshan7

I was in vegas about two weeks ago and got them from the Neimans there in fashion show mall, they had my sisters size in stock but ordered mine from he warehouse! My only complaint was that it didn't include the dust bag and extra heel taps, I called the SA back and he sending them.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SandrineSmiles said:


> Oh yes. When I have the proper account creds here I'll post my story, not much mind you, but I'm thinking it could be fun.


Would love to hear all about it!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

mistyknightwin said:


> My Bday shoes have finally arrived and I adore them!! I can't wait to wear them during the holidays...
> 
> May I present all the way from the UK lol -- Pigalle Follies in Sirene....I searched everywhere for these babies lol


These are so beautiful! They're the print that won me over to the Follies. Wear them in good health!



Christchrist said:


> Love the suede SK and the fiori PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761899
> View attachment 2761900
> 
> See my thread for comparison pics. The forest green so kate is hard to capture



Both pairs are so beautiful, CC. I love your taste! I would love to see that green in person. 



SandrineSmiles said:


> Hi all! First post here. I'm happy to meet fellow Louboutin people
> 
> I managed to get my hands on my first legit pair (scared of Ebay, eek!) a few days ago, at the Printemps store in Paris, France. The sales people there are awesome!
> 
> Style is Fifi 70 Glitter Mini (I'm SO GLAD I discovered the "lower heels" from the collection... when I'd tried the Daffodile and Bianca in store I was crushed to realize I would probably fall on my behind if I bought them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got them for my upcoming wedding. Now I have my eyes set on another pair but I probably will have to go to the Authenticate This Louboutin thread to make sure they're not fake :/ .



Really pretty shoes, Sandrine! I have not seen that height, but they look very graceful and sophisticated. I'm also eagerly awaiting shots of your wedding outfit with these included. Congrats!


----------



## for3v3rz

I end up getting these instead from the LV store. Since my size is hard to come by, I had to grab it. Is time to replace my old ones. I found one pair missing a dust bag. I had to go back to get it.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Love the suede SK and the fiori PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761899
> View attachment 2761900
> 
> See my thread for comparison pics. The forest green so kate is hard to capture


Very Beautiful and Gorgeous, love your model picks


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> These are so beautiful! They're the print that won me over to the Follies. Wear them in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both pairs are so beautiful, CC. I love your taste! I would love to see that green in person.



It's very pretty and I normally don't like suede 



BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Beautiful and Gorgeous, love your model picks



Thank you 



for3v3rz said:


> I end up getting these instead from the LV store. Since my size is hard to come by, I had to grab it. Is time to replace my old ones. I found one pair missing a dust bag. I had to go back to get it.
> 
> View attachment 2763057
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763058
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763059
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763060




Very nice. Staple shoes are a must


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Love the suede SK and the fiori PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761899
> View attachment 2761900
> 
> See my thread for comparison pics. The forest green so kate is hard to capture


CC the Fiori are really lovely. Great addition to u'r amazing collection.


----------



## shoes4ever

SandrineSmiles said:


> Hi all! First post here. I'm happy to meet fellow Louboutin people
> 
> I managed to get my hands on my first legit pair (scared of Ebay, eek!) a few days ago, at the Printemps store in Paris, France. The sales people there are awesome!
> 
> Style is Fifi 70 Glitter Mini (I'm SO GLAD I discovered the "lower heels" from the collection... when I'd tried the Daffodile and Bianca in store I was crushed to realize I would probably fall on my behind if I bought them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got them for my upcoming wedding. Now I have my eyes set on another pair but I probably will have to go to the Authenticate This Louboutin thread to make sure they're not fake :/ .


Great pair of shoes - nothing like a pair of sparkles for your first CL. Glad to see another fan of the 'lower heel' sisterhood


----------



## highheeladdict

Wow... so many absolutely stunning heels here... 
I´m in love with Louboutin heels since i got the pigalle 120 in black patent as a birthday gift from my boyfriend 5 years ago. I think, the pigalle ist the perfect high heel 

The latest addition to my small collection are the pigalle follies 100 glitter sirene.


----------



## highheeladdict

directupload.net/file/d/3758/98wxuz7v_jpg.


----------



## cheap_trck

caryha said:


> Hi all -
> I received these amazing Gardnera 120's on Friday, and I'm trying to decide whether to keep them (hence trying them on on a sheet, as I got them from the CL e-boutique and they seem picky about returns). Does it look weird from the inside view since my arches are so high? I'd love to hear what you ladies think!


Lovely shoes dear, those look great on you, enjoy them


----------



## cheap_trck

PuccaNGaru said:


> Just got these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736112
> View attachment 2736113


Nice pumps


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC the Fiori are really lovely. Great addition to u'r amazing collection.




Thank you


----------



## for3v3rz

I went back to CL to get the missing dust bag on the pigalle I got yesterday and came out with this too. Is a very deep blue. Goes well with dark denim.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> I went back to CL to get the missing dust bag on the pigalle I got yesterday and came out with this too. Is a very deep blue. Goes well with dark denim.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763877
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763878



Love the eclipse color! I have the Corneilles in this beautiful blue.


----------



## highheeladdict

for3v3rz said:


> I went back to CL to get the missing dust bag on the pigalle I got yesterday and came out with this too. Is a very deep blue. Goes well with dark denim.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763877
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763878




Good choice  The color is great.


----------



## jo_see

My first pair of CL - purchased from the Sydney store this weekend:
Pigalle Follies 100 glitter/mini fishnet in poudre/black


----------



## lovieluvslux

jo_see said:


> My first pair of CL - purchased from the Sydney store this weekend:
> Pigalle Follies 100 glitter/mini fishnet in poudre/black


I LOVE THESE!


----------



## mistyknightwin

LolasCloset said:


> These are so beautiful! They're the print that won me over to the Follies. Wear them in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> Both pairs are so beautiful, CC. I love your taste! I would love to see that green in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Really pretty shoes, Sandrine! I have not seen that height, but they look very graceful and sophisticated. I'm also eagerly awaiting shots of your wedding outfit with these included. Congrats!


 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you, I really love them!! 


Christchrist said:


> Amazing! I love them


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you! 


lovieluvslux said:


> These are beauties.  Congrats.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you, it feels great to be turning 30 again  lol


DebbiNC said:


> Congrats! And Happy Birthday, too!


----------



## mistyknightwin

I love the forest green so kates! I wish they came in the Follie !



Christchrist said:


> Love the suede SK and the fiori PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761899
> View attachment 2761900
> 
> See my thread for comparison pics. The forest green so kate is hard to capture


----------



## mistyknightwin

I really like these!! I'm hoping to snag them once they hit sales....

Congrats! 



jo_see said:


> My first pair of CL - purchased from the Sydney store this weekend:
> Pigalle Follies 100 glitter/mini fishnet in poudre/black


----------



## Nico_79

Just picked them up today, surprisingly comfortable. Iriza 75cm.


----------



## Miss Burberry

Nico_79 said:


> Just picked them up today, surprisingly comfortable. Iriza 75cm.



Love the empty side on the insides and the color.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lhyannn said:


> New jenny 150 pumps  cant wait to wear them out!!



COngrats! The necklaces and the heels make a beautiful combo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nico_79 said:


> Just picked them up today, surprisingly comfortable. Iriza 75cm.



Yum purple suede!


----------



## shoes4ever

Nico_79 said:


> Just picked them up today, surprisingly comfortable. Iriza 75cm.


These are so pretty in real life - saw them y'day - but decided to wait for the purple floral ones instead. Dang --- now i want to get both


----------



## Nico_79

shoes4ever said:


> These are so pretty in real life - saw them y'day - but decided to wait for the purple floral ones instead. Dang --- now i want to get both


 
Get both!


----------



## caryha

cheap_trck said:


> Lovely shoes dear, those look great on you, enjoy them


Thank you!


----------



## caryha

jo_see said:


> My first pair of CL - purchased from the Sydney store this weekend:
> Pigalle Follies 100 glitter/mini fishnet in poudre/black


Yum!! Congrats on your first pair and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## caryha

Christchrist said:


> Love the suede SK and the fiori PF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761899
> View attachment 2761900
> 
> See my thread for comparison pics. The forest green so kate is hard to capture


Both so gorgeous; I'm insanely jealous of your collection!


----------



## Millipede

caryha said:


> Both so gorgeous; I'm insanely jealous of your collection!


Just got pigalle follies in pinky and maxi fiori.

I dont no how to upload pics sorry,ladies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My fiancé surprised me with the black so Kates for my birthday day. I'm in love!


----------



## Miss Burberry

He's a keeper! Enjoy them.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My fiancé surprised me with the black so Kates for my birthday day. I'm in love!


Happy Birthday!!! Wishing you many more, congrats and enjoy your SK


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My fiancé surprised me with the black so Kates for my birthday day. I'm in love!




So sweet. Happy birthday


----------



## shoes4ever

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My fiancé surprised me with the black so Kates for my birthday day. I'm in love!


Happy Birthday...ooooh that gift is fab - kudos to your fiancé


----------



## for3v3rz

My new addition to the Simple 100


----------



## BirkinLover77

New AdditionCL Very Sexy Hot Chick, they are Great but a workout for your ankles. Lol


----------



## So_Louboutin

BirkinLover77 said:


> New AdditionCL Very Sexy Hot Chick, they are Great but a workout for your ankles. Lol




They look amazing on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> So sweet. Happy birthday



Thanks girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BirkinLover77 said:


> New AdditionCL Very Sexy Hot Chick, they are Great but a workout for your ankles. Lol



Beautiful heels! Hows the sizing on the heels?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

for3v3rz said:


> My new addition to the Simple 100
> 
> View attachment 2769527



Congrats! I have always loved the classic!


----------



## shoes4ever

BirkinLover77 said:


> New AdditionCL Very Sexy Hot Chick, they are Great but a workout for your ankles. Lol


WOW --- those are so sexy - i admire your ability to walk in them. I would instantly keel over and land face first !


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> My new addition to the Simple 100
> 
> View attachment 2769527


Congrats on your new addition, very nice


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> New AdditionCL Very Sexy Hot Chick, they are Great but a workout for your ankles. Lol




This makes me want them. Ha


----------



## BirkinLover77

So_Louboutin said:


> They look amazing on you!



So_Louboutin, Thank you love, they are the only pump in my collection that are 5" heel without a platform



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful heels! Hows the sizing on the heels?



Lavenderduckiez, Thank you, In my opinion they are cut small. My tts (7.5) and got them in 8.5. 



shoes4ever said:


> WOW --- those are so sexy - i admire your ability to walk in them. I would instantly keel over and land face first !



Shoes4ever, Beautiful and sexy and I tried not to fall and bust my ***



Christchrist said:


> This makes me want them. Ha



CC,  You should get them they are not so bad and I don"t think you want to miss out on the limited edition of these beautiful shoes. They are not meant for everyday like our SK and Pigalle, one of a kind to your fabulous collection.


----------



## JadeVetti

Congrats on your Hot Chick, wear them well!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have been an absent CL lover and missed most of the new babies. Congratulations.


----------



## BirkinLover77

JadeVetti said:


> Congrats on your Hot Chick, wear them well!


Thank you JadeVetti


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> New AdditionCL Very Sexy Hot Chick, they are Great but a workout for your ankles. Lol



Very sexy on you.


----------



## sally.m

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My fiancé surprised me with the black so Kates for my birthday day. I'm in love!



Wow, what a sweet DH, 

belated happy birthday too x


----------



## Amsterdam

I got lucky on Yoox and found these in my size, couldn't resist

This nude pair (not sure, I believe them to be the Decolette 554?):




And these pony skin pumps (Fifi?):


----------



## Amsterdam

BirkinLover77 said:


> New AdditionCL Very Sexy Hot Chick, they are Great but a workout for your ankles. Lol


Wow, they are perfect on you! Too bad they are so high, I have trouble enough with my 
So Kate 120!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Amsterdam said:


> Wow, they are perfect on you! Too bad they are so high, I have trouble enough with my
> So Kate 120!


Thank you, love them very much


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Just got these today, my first pair of So Kate's


----------



## lovieluvslux

So Kate looks great on you.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Addicted2Glam said:


> Just got these today, my first pair of So Kate's
> 
> View attachment 2773769
> 
> View attachment 2773770


Very beautiful on you, welcome to the slippery slope of SK


----------



## Addicted2Glam

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful on you, welcome to the slippery slope of SK







lovieluvslux said:


> So Kate looks great on you.




Thank you!!


----------



## label24

Congrats!!!! Enjoy them!!!


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Am looking for a used lady peep size 39 
anyone knows where I can get one  ?


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

From where did u get them? &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; 
THEY R absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Souzie

Hola chicas!!

Long time, no post.  Took some time away from the forum to focus on my other hobby...fish keeping 

But did that stop me from buying my beloved CL's?  I think not!!!  Here's my haul...

Glitter Fifi



Gwynitta



Ernesta 120



Podium



Tenue



I love this style so much I've got 3 pairs



Leopard pony Alta Ariella



Suede Supra Fifre


----------



## PurseACold

xsouzie said:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Long time, no post.  Took some time away from the forum to focus on my other hobby...fish keeping
> 
> But did that stop me from buying my beloved CL's?  I think not!!!  Here's my haul...
> 
> Glitter Fifi
> View attachment 2777011
> 
> 
> Gwynitta
> View attachment 2777012
> 
> 
> Ernesta 120
> View attachment 2777013
> 
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2777019
> 
> 
> Tenue
> View attachment 2777020
> 
> 
> I love this style so much I've got 3 pairs
> View attachment 2777021
> 
> 
> Leopard pony Alta Ariella
> View attachment 2777022
> 
> 
> Suede Supra Fifre
> View attachment 2777026


Love your haul, especially the glitter Fifi and the Gwynitta. Great blues!


----------



## itsmeL007

xsouzie said:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Long time, no post.  Took some time away from the forum to focus on my other hobby...fish keeping
> 
> But did that stop me from buying my beloved CL's?  I think not!!!  Here's my haul...
> 
> Glitter Fifi
> View attachment 2777011
> 
> 
> Gwynitta
> View attachment 2777012
> 
> 
> Ernesta 120
> View attachment 2777013
> 
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2777019
> 
> 
> Tenue
> View attachment 2777020
> 
> 
> I love this style so much I've got 3 pairs
> View attachment 2777021
> 
> 
> Leopard pony Alta Ariella
> View attachment 2777022
> 
> 
> Suede Supra Fifre
> View attachment 2777026



Beautiful collection.... Love the Tenue!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

How about a pair of new-to-me fall booties? I scored these Parciparlas on eBay. They look as if they've been worn once and just for an hour, if that. They retailed for $1800 and I got them for $500. They're perfect!


----------



## BirkinLover77

xsouzie said:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Long time, no post.  Took some time away from the forum to focus on my other hobby...fish keeping
> 
> But did that stop me from buying my beloved CL's?  I think not!!!  Here's my haul...
> 
> Glitter Fifi
> View attachment 2777011
> 
> 
> Gwynitta
> View attachment 2777012
> 
> 
> Ernesta 120
> View attachment 2777013
> 
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2777019
> 
> 
> Tenue
> View attachment 2777020
> 
> 
> I love this style so much I've got 3 pairs
> View attachment 2777021
> 
> 
> Leopard pony Alta Ariella
> View attachment 2777022
> 
> 
> Suede Supra Fifre
> View attachment 2777026


Love your haul


----------



## BirkinLover77

lorihmatthews said:


> How about a pair of new-to-me fall booties? I scored these Parciparlas on eBay. They look as if they've been worn once and just for an hour, if that. They retailed for $1800 and I got them for $500. They're perfect!


Great snag on ebay, love the saving, enjoy them for the fall season


----------



## stilly

Addicted2Glam said:


> Just got these today, my first pair of So Kate's
> 
> View attachment 2773769
> 
> View attachment 2773770




They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

xsouzie said:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Long time, no post.  Took some time away from the forum to focus on my other hobby...fish keeping
> 
> But did that stop me from buying my beloved CL's?  I think not!!!  Here's my haul...
> 
> Glitter Fifi
> View attachment 2777011
> 
> 
> Gwynitta
> View attachment 2777012
> 
> 
> Ernesta 120
> View attachment 2777013
> 
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2777019
> 
> 
> Tenue
> View attachment 2777020
> 
> 
> I love this style so much I've got 3 pairs
> View attachment 2777021
> 
> 
> Leopard pony Alta Ariella
> View attachment 2777022
> 
> 
> Suede Supra Fifre
> View attachment 2777026


WOW thats a nice haul of lovely shoes - thanks for sharing


----------



## shoes4ever

lorihmatthews said:


> How about a pair of new-to-me fall booties? I scored these Parciparlas on eBay. They look as if they've been worn once and just for an hour, if that. They retailed for $1800 and I got them for $500. They're perfect!


They are lovely. Lucky you scoring a great bargain.


----------



## MotoChiq

xsouzie said:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Long time, no post.  Took some time away from the forum to focus on my other hobby...fish keeping
> 
> But did that stop me from buying my beloved CL's?  I think not!!!  Here's my haul...
> 
> Glitter Fifi
> View attachment 2777011
> 
> 
> Gwynitta
> View attachment 2777012
> 
> 
> Ernesta 120
> View attachment 2777013
> 
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2777019
> 
> 
> Tenue
> View attachment 2777020
> 
> 
> I love this style so much I've got 3 pairs
> View attachment 2777021
> 
> 
> Leopard pony Alta Ariella
> View attachment 2777022
> 
> 
> Suede Supra Fifre
> View attachment 2777026



Gorgeous haul!


----------



## LVlover01

Hi everyone this is the first time I have posted in this forum and I'm so proud to now be able to. Introducing my new to me Elissa Simple Pumps!! So in love


----------



## tdennis

lorihmatthews said:


> How about a pair of new-to-me fall booties? I scored these Parciparlas on eBay. They look as if they've been worn once and just for an hour, if that. They retailed for $1800 and I got them for $500. They're perfect!


These are so on trend for the upcoming fall and winter seasons! Great find!


----------



## Souzie

PurseACold said:


> Love your haul, especially the glitter Fifi and the Gwynitta. Great blues!





itsmeL007 said:


> Beautiful collection.... Love the Tenue!!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your haul





shoes4ever said:


> WOW thats a nice haul of lovely shoes - thanks for sharing





MotoChiq said:


> Gorgeous haul!



Thank you!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Worn these today, my favorite color is green so without hesitation I had to get these SK in Forest Green. These street of NYC already worn down the tips in the front


----------



## wannaprada

Two new pairs I picked up during the NYC Meetup this past weekend: forest green So Kate and the Galata.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sally.m said:


> Wow, what a sweet DH,
> 
> belated happy birthday too x



Thanks!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVlover01 said:


> Hi everyone this is the first time I have posted in this forum and I'm so proud to now be able to. Introducing my new to me Elissa Simple Pumps!! So in love



Congrats! THey are lovely!


----------



## Christchrist

LVlover01 said:


> Hi everyone this is the first time I have posted in this forum and I'm so proud to now be able to. Introducing my new to me Elissa Simple Pumps!! So in love




Very pretty. Congrats


----------



## shoes4ever

wannaprada said:


> Two new pairs I picked up during the NYC Meetup this past weekend: forest green So Kate and the Galata.
> 
> View attachment 2779604
> 
> View attachment 2779605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Nice additions to your collection WannaPrada - esp the Galata


----------



## AjadsBeauty

Me modelling my brand new CL Piagalles on my blog. So exciting!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

AjadsBeauty said:


> Me modelling my brand new CL Piagalles on my blog. So exciting!!!


Stunning - thanks for sharing.


----------



## hhl4vr

AjadsBeauty said:


> Me modelling my brand new CL Piagalles on my blog. So exciting!!!


 
You look absolutely amazing


----------



## wannaprada

shoes4ever said:


> wannaprada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two new pairs I picked up during the NYC Meetup this past weekend: forest green So Kate and the Galata.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice additions to your collection WannaPrada - esp the Galata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## BirkinLover77

wannaprada said:


> Two new pairs I picked up during the NYC Meetup this past weekend: forest green So Kate and the Galata.
> 
> View attachment 2779604
> 
> View attachment 2779605


Congrats to your haul, very nice colors for the fall season


----------



## BirkinLover77

LVlover01 said:


> Hi everyone this is the first time I have posted in this forum and I'm so proud to now be able to. Introducing my new to me Elissa Simple Pumps!! So in love


Welcome aboard the CL shoe heaven, very nice


----------



## BirkinLover77

AjadsBeauty said:


> Me modelling my brand new CL Piagalles on my blog. So exciting!!!


Looking great in pigalle


----------



## lovieluvslux

AjadsBeauty said:


> Me modelling my brand new CL Piagalles on my blog. So exciting!!!


Great mod shot.  This should be clipped and put in CL brochure.


----------



## kcarmona

Just scored these amazing shiny calf Décolleté 100's at Last Call for $280! The color is Havane I believe which is definitely my new favorite color! It's a yummy chocolatey brown in some lighting and almost burgundy in others. Obsessed! &#128525;


----------



## BirkinLover77

kcarmona said:


> Just scored these amazing shiny calf Décolleté 100's at Last Call for $280! The color is Havane I believe which is definitely my new favorite color! It's a yummy chocolatey brown in some lighting and almost burgundy in others. Obsessed! &#128525;
> View attachment 2780322


 You did well on these beautiful decollette 100 and gorgeous chocolate brown color


----------



## wannaprada

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats to your haul, very nice colors for the fall season




Thanks Birkin!


----------



## wannaprada

kcarmona said:


> Just scored these amazing shiny calf Décolleté 100's at Last Call for $280! The color is Havane I believe which is definitely my new favorite color! It's a yummy chocolatey brown in some lighting and almost burgundy in others. Obsessed! &#128525;
> View attachment 2780322




Wow, what a great deal and a gorgeous shoe! Congrats!


----------



## Miss Burberry

kcarmona said:


> Just scored these amazing shiny calf Décolleté 100's at Last Call for $280! The color is Havane I believe which is definitely my new favorite color! It's a yummy chocolatey brown in some lighting and almost burgundy in others. Obsessed! &#128525;
> View attachment 2780322




What a great deal!  Enjoy them.


----------



## for3v3rz

Went shopping today and found my size.  Still two pairs had to be ordered and will need to wait.


So Kate Violet



So Kate Papaya Snake



Pegalle Leopard


----------



## BirkinLover77

Love your haul especially the SK in Papaya, enjoy and Rock those beauty looking fabulous.


----------



## shoes4ever

for3v3rz said:


> Went shopping today and found my size.  Still two pairs had to be ordered and will need to wait.
> 
> 
> So Kate Violet
> View attachment 2782220
> 
> 
> So Kate Papaya Snake
> View attachment 2782221
> 
> 
> Pegalle Leopard
> View attachment 2782222
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782223


Very nice - all three pairs are lovely.


----------



## navnav

Found my size at Luisaviaroma! Blessed! Spike me 10cm 925 euro


----------



## MBB Fan

Absolutely cute!


----------



## BirkinLover77

navnav said:


> Found my size at Luisaviaroma! Blessed! Spike me 10cm 925 euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782534
> View attachment 2782535


You look fabulous in them How is the PVC material in these pumps and are they true to size?


----------



## navnav

BirkinLover77 said:


> You look fabulous in them How is the PVC material in these pumps and are they true to size?




Tq! The PVC material is good. I am a CL size 38 and these are 38. They fit perfectly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Long time, no post.  Took some time away from the forum to focus on my other hobby...fish keeping
> 
> But did that stop me from buying my beloved CL's?  I think not!!!  Here's my haul...
> 
> Glitter Fifi
> View attachment 2777011
> 
> 
> Gwynitta
> View attachment 2777012
> 
> 
> Ernesta 120
> View attachment 2777013
> 
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2777019
> 
> 
> Tenue
> View attachment 2777020
> 
> 
> I love this style so much I've got 3 pairs
> View attachment 2777021
> 
> 
> Leopard pony Alta Ariella
> View attachment 2777022
> 
> 
> Suede Supra Fifre
> View attachment 2777026



YUM! I love the new additions! Congrats girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AjadsBeauty said:


> Me modelling my brand new CL Piagalles on my blog. So exciting!!!



Looking good girl!


----------



## navnav

For the special occasion. 
Au Hameau 100 Size 38


----------



## zeusthegreatest

navnav said:


> Tq! The PVC material is good. I am a CL size 38 and these are 38. They fit perfectly!



i am also 38 and i  took 38 (in pink spike me) and now they stretched, a LOT! will need to put some adjustments as they r slipping off... SA did tell me....


----------



## navnav

zeusthegreatest said:


> i am also 38 and i  took 38 (in pink spike me) and now they stretched, a LOT! will need to put some adjustments as they r slipping off... SA did tell me....




&#128561; Oh dear! The SA in Harvey Nichols London told me the same thing and i didn't listen him! I wore mine only once, they are fine now. I guess you have to get a suitable sole grip as our heels are see through! Good luck! &#128522;


----------



## shoes4ever

navnav said:


> Found my size at Luisaviaroma! Blessed! Spike me 10cm 925 euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782534
> View attachment 2782535


Fab pair of spikes - thanks for sharing


----------



## LolasCloset

navnav said:


> View attachment 2783056
> 
> For the special occasion.
> Au Hameau 100 Size 38



gorgeous! those shoes are amazing.


----------



## BirkinLover77

navnav said:


> Tq! The PVC material is good. I am a CL size 38 and these are 38. They fit perfectly!


Thanks a million


----------



## BirkinLover77

navnav said:


> View attachment 2783056
> 
> For the special occasion.
> Au Hameau 100 Size 38


Sexy legs in those sling back pumps


----------



## Souzie

Lavenderduckiez said:


> YUM! I love the new additions! Congrats girl!



Thanks babe


----------



## lovieluvslux

xsouzie said:


> Hola chicas!!
> 
> Long time, no post.  Took some time away from the forum to focus on my other hobby...fish keeping
> 
> But did that stop me from buying my beloved CL's?  I think not!!!  Here's my haul...
> 
> Glitter Fifi
> View attachment 2777011
> 
> 
> Gwynitta
> View attachment 2777012
> 
> 
> Ernesta 120
> View attachment 2777013
> 
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2777019
> 
> 
> Tenue
> View attachment 2777020
> 
> 
> I love this style so much I've got 3 pairs
> View attachment 2777021
> 
> 
> Leopard pony Alta Ariella
> View attachment 2777022
> 
> 
> Suede Supra Fifre
> View attachment 2777026


Great haul.  Love the knee high boots.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

navnav said:


> View attachment 2783056
> 
> For the special occasion.
> Au Hameau 100 Size 38



I was never fond of those heels. But oh boy! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## navnav

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I was never fond of those heels. But oh boy! They look fantastic on you!



You just made my day! &#128538;


----------



## for3v3rz

These are finally here. Sak's had to transfer this from another store. So Kate Forest Green and Pigalle Maxi Floral 100. I think 100 is the best height in Pigalle for me because of the short toe box. Any higher I will need to full size up like the Hot Chick.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> These are finally here. Sak's had to transfer this from another store. So Kate Forest Green and Pigalle Maxi Floral 100. I think 100 is the best height in Pigalle for me because of the short toe box. Any higher I will need to full size up like the Hot Chick.
> 
> View attachment 2787423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787424


Gorgeous purchases!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> These are finally here. Sak's had to transfer this from another store. So Kate Forest Green and Pigalle Maxi Floral 100. I think 100 is the best height in Pigalle for me because of the short toe box. Any higher I will need to full size up like the Hot Chick.
> 
> View attachment 2787423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787424


Congrats on your haul, love them all and the color spectrum very beautiful


----------



## megt10

for3v3rz said:


> These are finally here. Sak's had to transfer this from another store. So Kate Forest Green and Pigalle Maxi Floral 100. I think 100 is the best height in Pigalle for me because of the short toe box. Any higher I will need to full size up like the Hot Chick.
> 
> View attachment 2787423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787424


Those are beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## soleilbrun

for3v3rz said:


> These are finally here. Sak's had to transfer this from another store. So Kate Forest Green and Pigalle Maxi Floral 100. I think 100 is the best height in Pigalle for me because of the short toe box. Any higher I will need to full size up like the Hot Chick.
> 
> View attachment 2787423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787424



Congratulations, they are lovely!


----------



## Louboutinista

I'm planning to get those So Kate in Forest Green to strass with the Jet AB stone. So gorgeous, congrats! 



for3v3rz said:


> These are finally here. Sak's had to transfer this from another store. So Kate Forest Green and Pigalle Maxi Floral 100. I think 100 is the best height in Pigalle for me because of the short toe box. Any higher I will need to full size up like the Hot Chick.
> 
> View attachment 2787423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787424


----------



## Louboutinista

Got these over the past week:


Pigalle Follies in Glitter Sirene (from MCLabels.com)
Flo 120 strass (from Louboutin's "staff & friends" sale)

I ordered the Pigalle Follies in 36 on the Italian site MCLabels. I'm normally a 34.5 and go up to as big as 35.5 with paddings, but since the smallest size the site had available is 36 I decided to take a chance. After they arrived I did a quick comparison at home between the Pigalle Follies and my other Pigalles (which are size 35) and realized the Pigalle Follies in 36 are just as big as the Pigalles in 35. Anyway, something to take note of just in case any of you are interested in ordering the Pigalle Follies online!


----------



## Louboulove

So, I FINALLY I bought my 4th pair of Louboutins Lol I feel so nooby. I have Yellow Lady Peeps, Python Blue Biancas and 100mm Iriza in black kid leather, a dainty shoe, so I decided that I needed a practical pair of shoes that will go with pretty much anything sooooooo.....while in Vegas this week, I visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops and picked myself up these beautiful babies!


New Simple Pump 120mm in the infamous Patent Black! SOOOO excited to finally have a patent black pair to add to my [small] collection lol


----------



## Danielle81

Louboulove said:


> So, I FINALLY I bought my 4th pair of Louboutins Lol I feel so nooby. I have Yellow Lady Peeps, Python Blue Biancas and 100mm Iriza in black kid leather, a dainty shoe, so I decided that I needed a practical pair of shoes that will go with pretty much anything sooooooo.....while in Vegas this week, I visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops and picked myself up these beautiful babies!
> 
> 
> New Simple Pump 120mm in the infamous Patent Black! SOOOO excited to finally have a patent black pair to add to my [small] collection lol


I have the New Simple 120 in Nude patent and they are the most comfortable pair of CLs I have...by far.  Congrats!


----------



## shoes4ever

for3v3rz said:


> These are finally here. Sak's had to transfer this from another store. So Kate Forest Green and Pigalle Maxi Floral 100. I think 100 is the best height in Pigalle for me because of the short toe box. Any higher I will need to full size up like the Hot Chick.
> 
> View attachment 2787423
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787424



For3v3rz lovely additions - esp  the fiori.


----------



## for3v3rz

Congrats. The mini platforms are in this season. In your pictures the heels look skinnier than the original ones. Do you notice?


----------



## zeusthegreatest

after years of hunting, thanks to a lovely TPFer, i finally got NIB pair of balotas in my size and preferred color!


----------



## PurseACold

zeusthegreatest said:


> after years of hunting, thanks to a lovely TPFer, i finally got NIB pair of balotas in my size and preferred color!


Those look amazing on you! Congratulations on the find.


----------



## BirkinLover77

zeusthegreatest said:


> after years of hunting, thanks to a lovely TPFer, i finally got NIB pair of balotas in my size and preferred color!


Congrats, look beautiful on you


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the Balotas.


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> after years of hunting, thanks to a lovely TPFer, i finally got NIB pair of balotas in my size and preferred color!


What a great buy - they look fab on you


----------



## for3v3rz

Does this black leopard So Kate comes with two dust bags or one? My Pigalle Follies Leopard comes with two.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I would def store them in seperate dust bags to keep the material from rubbing together....Fur can be very sensitive...



for3v3rz said:


> Does this black leopard So Kate comes with two dust bags or one? My Pigalle Follies Leopard comes with two.
> 
> View attachment 2792421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792422


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Does this black leopard So Kate comes with two dust bags or one? My Pigalle Follies Leopard comes with two.
> 
> View attachment 2792421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792422


They look beautiful on you, hope you are not returning for the dustbags. Girl, I am a little annoyed when they do not come with the dustbag. Leopard print, suede and Python all had two dustbags with my purchase; certainly a way to protect the fur on the shoes. If you did not receive you may request one from the store or contact CL.


----------



## lovieluvslux

zeusthegreatest said:


> after years of hunting, thanks to a lovely TPFer, i finally got NIB pair of balotas in my size and preferred color!


I hope to find a pair someday.  Congrats one of my favorite CL shoes.


----------



## lovieluvslux

navnav said:


> Found my size at Luisaviaroma! Blessed! Spike me 10cm 925 euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782534
> View attachment 2782535


These looks o good on you.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> They look beautiful on you, hope you are not returning for the dustbags. Girl, I am a little annoyed when they do not come with the dustbag. Leopard print, suede and Python all had two dustbags with my purchase; certainly a way to protect the fur on the shoes. If you did not receive you may request one from the store or contact CL.


I just contacted NM and they will overnight me the dust bag.   I hope is the correct one.


----------



## for3v3rz

So this pair came in today. Is the Galada Water snake Eclipse 100. It feels shorter than my Pigelle 100 and it runs half size larger. My heel slips out. I don't know if is a keeper or not. There is a small cut on the vamp.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> So this pair came in today. Is the Galada Water snake Eclipse 100. It feels shorter than my Pigelle 100 and it runs half size larger. My heel slips out. I don't know if is a keeper or not. There is a small cut on the vamp.
> 
> View attachment 2793320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793321


They look really great on you, but it's all a matter of personal preference.  Do you want a shoe that's a bit more on the trendy and unusual side?  Do you want/need a purple shoe?


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> I just contacted NM and they will overnight me the dust bag.   I hope is the correct one.



Great to hear



for3v3rz said:


> So this pair came in today. Is the Galada Water snake Eclipse 100. It feels shorter than my Pigelle 100 and it runs half size larger. My heel slips out. I don't know if is a keeper or not. There is a small cut on the vamp.
> 
> View attachment 2793320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793321



Looks great but If you love them return and size down to prevent heel spillage


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> Great to hear
> Looks great but If you love them return and size down to prevent heel spillage



Looks like they don't have anything smaller than 35 for this style. It doesn't even show on the CL website. So hard to find shoes with smaller sizes. I thought of placing a heel guard but there cut outs around the heels. I guess I'll return this, is also too low for my comfort in this style. It is sure unique with different materials.


----------



## for3v3rz

Finally this came in today. I ordered this from CL in the TX store. They put the wrong zip code and had to redelivered this. And now I look at the invoice they charged me the wrong tax rate. Arr. I am not going to order from them again. 

Anyways, here it is. My collector piece in size 36 for now. There is no way to walk in San Francisco's hills on these for me. I will save it when I go back to Vegas.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I seriously love them and can't wait until they hit sales! I say keep they are def a statement shoe! 

Congrats! 



for3v3rz said:


> So this pair came in today. Is the Galada Water snake Eclipse 100. It feels shorter than my Pigelle 100 and it runs half size larger. My heel slips out. I don't know if is a keeper or not. There is a small cut on the vamp.
> 
> View attachment 2793320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793321


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Looks like they don't have anything smaller than 35 for this style. It doesn't even show on the CL website. So hard to find shoes with smaller sizes. I thought of placing a heel guard but there cut outs around the heels. I guess I'll return this, is also too low for my comfort in this style. It is sure unique with different materials.



Girl, I was thinking the same but it's probably best to return and used funds for another beautiful pair. Have you thought about the SK Suede Violet?  I have them and love the color, I opt for these since I could not locate the SK in Violet Watersnake and knowing CL with colorway, it's so hard to find the perfect shade.  I am so enabling you at the moment  since I know you have the SK Suede Black & Forrest Green in previous post



for3v3rz said:


> Finally this came in today. I ordered this from CL in the TX store. They put the wrong zip code and had to redelivered this. And now I look at the invoice they charged me the wrong tax rate. Arr. I am not going to order from them again.
> 
> Anyways, here it is. My collector piece in size 36 for now. There is no way to walk in San Francisco's hills on these for me. I will save it when I go back to Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2794274



 You should inquire about the taxes. Stunning Hot Chick, it's a keeper


----------



## for3v3rz

I also have the violet suede SK. So is kind of look the same. I wish CL make the this water snake combo print in SK or even Pigalle F.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> I also have the violet suede SK. So is kind of look the same. I wish CL make the this water snake combo print in SK or even Pigalle F.


 The Violet suede color is lovely, I have a lot of purple in my closet so it work well for me. I am missing the SK in Black Suede will purchase in the near future, the suede is so soft on my toes lol, agree the combination is great in SK or Pigalle Follies


----------



## kham

My new to me indigo Maggies. I've been wanting these forever!! They are absolutely gorgeous irl.


----------



## shoes4ever

kham said:


> My new to me indigo Maggies. I've been wanting these forever!! They are absolutely gorgeous irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795528


Congrats - these are indeed a stunning pair of shoes.


----------



## BirkinLover77

kham said:


> My new to me indigo Maggies. I've been wanting these forever!! They are absolutely gorgeous irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795528


Congrats and they look beautiful on you


----------



## beautec

kham said:


> My new to me indigo Maggies. I've been wanting these forever!! They are absolutely gorgeous irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795528



They look amazing on you! &#128525;


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Does this black leopard So Kate comes with two dust bags or one? My Pigalle Follies Leopard comes with two.
> 
> View attachment 2792421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792422





They look amazing on you *for3v3rz*!


Only the more delicate styles (spikes, crystals, glitters, satins, etc.) come with 2 dust bags.


----------



## kham

shoes4ever said:


> Congrats - these are indeed a stunning pair of shoes.







BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats and they look beautiful on you







beautec said:


> They look amazing on you! &#128525;




Thank you!! I'm so glad I found them!


----------



## for3v3rz

I found them today at Bernys in my size. So Kate


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

These bad boys u have guys are incredible


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

for3v3rz said:


> Finally this came in today. I ordered this from CL in the TX store. They put the wrong zip code and had to redelivered this. And now I look at the invoice they charged me the wrong tax rate. Arr. I am not going to order from them again.
> 
> Anyways, here it is. My collector piece in size 36 for now. There is no way to walk in San Francisco's hills on these for me. I will save it when I go back to Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2794274



congrats! They are lovely! I agree with the hills in San Francisco. I have to bring a pair of flats when I go out just in case my feet give up on me.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Louboutinista said:


> Got these over the past week:
> 
> 
> Pigalle Follies in Glitter Sirene (from MCLabels.com)
> Flo 120 strass (from Louboutin's "staff & friends" sale)
> 
> I ordered the Pigalle Follies in 36 on the Italian site MCLabels. I'm normally a 34.5 and go up to as big as 35.5 with paddings, but since the smallest size the site had available is 36 I decided to take a chance. After they arrived I did a quick comparison at home between the Pigalle Follies and my other Pigalles (which are size 35) and realized the Pigalle Follies in 36 are just as big as the Pigalles in 35. Anyway, something to take note of just in case any of you are interested in ordering the Pigalle Follies online!


Yum!!! Both are lovely! Congrats!


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> I found them today at Bernys in my size. So Kate
> 
> View attachment 2796461
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796462


Congrats, very classic and beautiful pair of So kate Nude


----------



## for3v3rz

Lavenderduckiez said:


> congrats! They are lovely! I agree with the hills in San Francisco. I have to bring a pair of flats when I go out just in case my feet give up on me.



Ya ...my TB violet thong sandal is my best friend and my backup when I know I will be out all day.


----------



## JuneHawk

Sometime ago in posted that I had found my HG Louboutins and some of you requested modeling pics.  Not great pictures but here they are nonetheless. Pompadouce in pink , and I still think they are half a size too small.


----------



## JuneHawk

These showed up today &#128525; Apostrophy in navy.


----------



## PurseACold

JuneHawk said:


> Sometime ago in posted that I had found my HG Louboutins and some of you requested modeling pics.  Not great pictures but here they are nonetheless. Pompadouce in pink , and I still think they are half a size too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797736
> View attachment 2797737


The tightness doesn't show.  They are so pretty on you.  Classic girly with a sharp twist


----------



## for3v3rz

JuneHawk said:


> Sometime ago in posted that I had found my HG Louboutins and some of you requested modeling pics.  Not great pictures but here they are nonetheless. Pompadouce in pink , and I still think they are half a size too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797736
> View attachment 2797737




Oh these are pretty.


----------



## for3v3rz

OMG... The color is Pinky. This is really a Barbie pink. lolz... This will be my Spring heels. Also from NM. It came with a Simple heel tap replacement. I was upset, called their online dept and they said they don't have replacement. Now I am stuck with the wrong heel tap. Anyone know where I can get replacements besides EBay?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JuneHawk said:


> These showed up today &#128525; Apostrophy in navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797738



COngrats!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

for3v3rz said:


> OMG... The color is Pinky. This is really a Barbie pink. lolz... This will be my Spring heels. Also from NM. It came with a Simple heel tap replacement. I was upset, called their online dept and they said they don't have replacement. Now I am stuck with the wrong heel tap. Anyone know where I can get replacements besides EBay?
> 
> View attachment 2798093



Yum pink!


----------



## target5

JuneHawk said:


> Sometime ago in posted that I had found my HG Louboutins and some of you requested modeling pics.  Not great pictures but here they are nonetheless. Pompadouce in pink , and I still think they are half a size too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797736
> View attachment 2797737


They look great on you andpedi as well!!


----------



## Lena186

for3v3rz said:


> OMG... The color is Pinky. This is really a Barbie pink. lolz... This will be my Spring heels. Also from NM. It came with a Simple heel tap replacement. I was upset, called their online dept and they said they don't have replacement. Now I am stuck with the wrong heel tap. Anyone know where I can get replacements besides EBay?
> 
> View attachment 2798093



I love the color!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> OMG... The color is Pinky. This is really a Barbie pink. lolz... This will be my Spring heels. Also from NM. It came with a Simple heel tap replacement. I was upset, called their online dept and they said they don't have replacement. Now I am stuck with the wrong heel tap. Anyone know where I can get replacements besides EBay?
> 
> View attachment 2798093


You are on fire with this Hot Pink, Contact CL for replacement heel tips they may be able to assist you


----------



## JessLuu

My new Gortiks arrived a few minutes ago! Can't believe how comfortable they are


----------



## luxy123

JessLuu said:


> View attachment 2799013
> 
> My new Gortiks arrived a few minutes ago! Can't believe how comfortable they are




Looking gorgeous!!


----------



## PurseACold

JessLuu said:


> View attachment 2799013
> 
> My new Gortiks arrived a few minutes ago! Can't believe how comfortable they are


Wow!


----------



## Bentley143

JessLuu said:


> View attachment 2799013
> 
> My new Gortiks arrived a few minutes ago! Can't believe how comfortable they are


Gorgeous! Are they 120mm or 100mm?


----------



## JessLuu

Bentley143 said:


> Gorgeous! Are they 120mm or 100mm?



Thanks! They're 100mm


----------



## shaggy360

Three new pairs arrived the other day at this Louboutin loving household!

Two pairs for her and one pair from me to her. She picked out the Youpi 120 Lea and the Youpi 120 Safki while I chose the Pigalle Follies 120 in black kid (hard to find!!)


----------



## Natasha210

Very very beautiful shoes ladies! Love them all and you all wear them so well!


----------



## BirkinLover77

shaggy360 said:


> Three new pairs arrived the other day at this Louboutin loving household!
> 
> Two pairs for her and one pair from me to her. She picked out the Youpi 120 Lea and the Youpi 120 Safki while I chose the Pigalle Follies 120 in black kid (hard to find!!)


Nice haul, love all the selection


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> Three new pairs arrived the other day at this Louboutin loving household!
> 
> Two pairs for her and one pair from me to her. She picked out the Youpi 120 Lea and the Youpi 120 Safki while I chose the Pigalle Follies 120 in black kid (hard to find!!)




Love the new additions *shaggy*!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

for3v3rz said:


> OMG... The color is Pinky. This is really a Barbie pink. lolz... This will be my Spring heels. Also from NM. It came with a Simple heel tap replacement. I was upset, called their online dept and they said they don't have replacement. Now I am stuck with the wrong heel tap. Anyone know where I can get replacements besides EBay?



So I contacted CL online about the wrong heel taps, they are sending me the correct one even I didn't purchase from them directly. I am surprise their online service is pretty good. They are fast respond to email requests. The boutique on the other hand sucks.


----------



## for3v3rz

shaggy

Show us some pictures the next time she wear these lovelies. I yet need to own a pair of peep toe.


----------



## shoes4ever

JessLuu said:


> View attachment 2799013
> 
> My new Gortiks arrived a few minutes ago! Can't believe how comfortable they are


They are gorgeous - thanks for sharing. What is the sizing like?


----------



## DebbiNC

shaggy360 said:


> Three new pairs arrived the other day at this Louboutin loving household!
> 
> Two pairs for her and one pair from me to her. She picked out the Youpi 120 Lea and the Youpi 120 Safki while I chose the Pigalle Follies 120 in black kid (hard to find!!)




Shaggy, we're looking forward to some serious "date night" photos! BTW, wonderful selections! Love 'em!!


----------



## JessLuu

shoes4ever said:


> They are gorgeous - thanks for sharing. What is the sizing like?



Thanks! I feel like they are true to size. All of my Louboutins are 39.5, and that's what I got in the Gortiks.


----------



## target5

shaggy360 said:


> Three new pairs arrived the other day at this Louboutin loving household!
> 
> Two pairs for her and one pair from me to her. She picked out the Youpi 120 Lea and the Youpi 120 Safki while I chose the Pigalle Follies 120 in black kid (hard to find!!)


Beautiful love them all, mod pics!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Amazing additions.


----------



## BattyBugs

Amazing new additions!


----------



## shaggy360

BirkinLover77 said:


> Nice haul, love all the selection





stilly said:


> Love the new additions *shaggy*!!!





for3v3rz said:


> shaggy
> 
> Show us some pictures the next time she wear these lovelies. I yet need to own a pair of peep toe.





DebbiNC said:


> Shaggy, we're looking forward to some serious "date night" photos! BTW, wonderful selections! Love 'em!!





target5 said:


> Beautiful love them all, mod pics!!



Thank you all! Hope to have some model picts soon!


----------



## laurenychu

just got these babies in a few days ago..oops! :lolots: they`re the edgy ghillies from ss15!


----------



## shoes4ever

laurenychu said:


> just got these babies in a few days ago..oops! :lolots: they`re the edgy ghillies from ss15!


These are super hotttttt - they look lovely on you.


----------



## BirkinLover77

laurenychu said:


> just got these babies in a few days ago..oops! :lolots: they`re the edgy ghillies from ss15!


Very nice


----------



## Kfoorya2

laurenychu said:


> just got these babies in a few days ago..oops! :lolots: they`re the edgy ghillies from ss15!




Love these &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Natasha210

So pretty I would love a pair!


----------



## laurenychu

shoes4ever said:


> These are super hotttttt - they look lovely on you.





BirkinLover77 said:


> Very nice





Kfoorya2 said:


> Love these &#10084;&#65039;





Natasha210 said:


> So pretty I would love a pair!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## HauteFashionDia

laurenychu said:


> just got these babies in a few days ago..oops! :lolots: they`re the edgy ghillies from ss15!


 

Where did you score these beauties. My hometown is STL & Chicago is only 3 hours away.


----------



## HauteFashionDia

shaggy360 said:


> Three new pairs arrived the other day at this Louboutin loving household!
> 
> Two pairs for her and one pair from me to her. She picked out the Youpi 120 Lea and the Youpi 120 Safki while I chose the Pigalle Follies 120 in black kid (hard to find!!)


 

Where did you find. Your absolutely right very hard to find! Congrats to you love


----------



## HauteFashionDia

for3v3rz said:


> OMG... The color is Pinky. This is really a Barbie pink. lolz... This will be my Spring heels. Also from NM. It came with a Simple heel tap replacement. I was upset, called their online dept and they said they don't have replacement. Now I am stuck with the wrong heel tap. Anyone know where I can get replacements besides EBay?
> 
> View attachment 2798093


 

You know besides ebay I would check with a Mom & Pop Shoe Repair Shop In your local city. They are hidden gems & may be able to help you!

I love the pink pair of louboutins! They Look Fab!!!


----------



## HauteFashionDia

kham said:


> my new to me indigo maggies. I've been wanting these forever!! They are absolutely gorgeous irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795528


 

soooo cute!


----------



## HauteFashionDia

for3v3rz said:


> So this pair came in today. Is the Galada Water snake Eclipse 100. It feels shorter than my Pigelle 100 and it runs half size larger. My heel slips out. I don't know if is a keeper or not. There is a small cut on the vamp.
> 
> View attachment 2793320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793321


 

THESE ARE BAD MISS LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HauteFashionDia

Louboutinista said:


> Got these over the past week:
> 
> 
> Pigalle Follies in Glitter Sirene (from MCLabels.com)
> Flo 120 strass (from Louboutin's "staff & friends" sale)
> I ordered the Pigalle Follies in 36 on the Italian site MCLabels. I'm normally a 34.5 and go up to as big as 35.5 with paddings, but since the smallest size the site had available is 36 I decided to take a chance. After they arrived I did a quick comparison at home between the Pigalle Follies and my other Pigalles (which are size 35) and realized the Pigalle Follies in 36 are just as big as the Pigalles in 35. Anyway, something to take note of just in case any of you are interested in ordering the Pigalle Follies online!


 

I just ordering the glitter sirene follies & after reading your post I realize I order a size to big for myself. Oh well ....


----------



## HauteFashionDia

princess3835 said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins today . The simple pump in 85 mm.  I'm already 5"8, so with these shoes I'm about 5"11  didn't want anything too high so these were perfect for me
> View attachment 2182416


 

Excellent choice for your first pair doll!


----------



## HauteFashionDia

shoes4ever said:


> These are super hotttttt - they look lovely on you.


 

Your profile pic is cute!


----------



## shaggy360

HauteFashionDia said:


> Where did you find. Your absolutely right very hard to find! Congrats to you love



Youpi straight off the CL website. The Pigalle Follies 120 in black kid came from the NYC Madison Boutique and was the last pair in the U.S.!!! I got the Pigalle Follies 120 in black patent from Dallas IIRC.


----------



## laurenychu

HauteFashionDia said:


> Where did you find. Your absolutely right very hard to find! Congrats to you love



hi! i`m from chicago myself! i was actually on waitlist for them at the dallas boutique..i believe they are the only ones that received this shoe! it comes in black suede and my violet suede!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Nice reveals lady. Loving the strappy and shoe lace look.  Very cool


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laurenychu said:


> just got these babies in a few days ago..oops! :lolots: they`re the edgy ghillies from ss15!



CUte!


----------



## laurenychu

Lavenderduckiez said:


> CUte!



thanks!


----------



## pandoracsx

just picked up my first pair yesterday 
i've been skirting around louboutins for years now because the cuts tend to look weird on my semi wide feet, but the biancas were love at first try.
would definitely recommend to anyone with wider feet, the comfiest heels ever!

the price in canada has gone up quite a bit though.
the SA tried to find me an old SKU to scan but no luck
could have saved a hundred bucks if they had come a week earlier


----------



## _char.louboutin

pandoracsx said:


> just picked up my first pair yesterday
> 
> i've been skirting around louboutins for years now because the cuts tend to look weird on my semi wide feet, but the biancas were love at first try.
> 
> would definitely recommend to anyone with wider feet, the comfiest heels ever!
> 
> 
> 
> the price in canada has gone up quite a bit though.
> 
> the SA tried to find me an old SKU to scan but no luck
> 
> could have saved a hundred bucks if they had come a week earlier




Congrats!! Looks great! Love the Bianca's!


----------



## pandoracsx

_char.louboutin said:


> Congrats!! Looks great! Love the Bianca's!



thanks! :kiss: already eyeing another pair&#8230; so it begins.


----------



## kcarmona

Scored these Compacta booties today at Last Call for $300!


----------



## Miss Burberry

kcarmona said:


> Scored these Compacta booties today at Last Call for $300!
> 
> View attachment 2806000
> 
> View attachment 2806001




Wow! Great find.
Love when you can find them at any discount, especially such a high one.  Unfortunately I have not been so lucky myself.


----------



## betty.lee

DH came home with these babies last night. yay! but I think I might need a half size up. any thoughts would be helpful. They aren't uncomfortable but I'm not sure if this is how they should look.


----------



## kcarmona

Miss Burberry said:


> Wow! Great find.
> Love when you can find them at any discount, especially such a high one.  Unfortunately I have not been so lucky myself.




Thank you! I've gotten lucky a few times at Last Call


----------



## mama13drama99

kcarmona said:


> Scored these Compacta booties today at Last Call for $300!
> 
> View attachment 2806000
> 
> View attachment 2806001



Hi Kcarmona, do you mind sharing the sku number for the Compacta please?  TiA!


----------



## itsmeL007

navnav said:


> View attachment 2783056
> 
> for the special occasion.
> Au hameau 100 size 38



.............love them!!


----------



## Natasha210

betty.lee said:


> DH came home with these babies last night. yay! but I think I might need a half size up. any thoughts would be helpful. They aren't uncomfortable but I'm not sure if this is how they should look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807120
> View attachment 2807123



I love these! I think I need this in my life &#128525;


----------



## betty.lee

Natasha210 said:


> I love these! I think I need this in my life &#128525;




oh they truly are beauties.


----------



## iS2Chanel

betty.lee said:


> DH came home with these babies last night. yay! but I think I might need a half size up. any thoughts would be helpful. They aren't uncomfortable but I'm not sure if this is how they should look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807120
> View attachment 2807123




Beautiful!! Your DH has good taste!!

Side note: my doggy looks like your doggy - she makes the exact same
face


----------



## betty.lee

iS2Chanel said:


> Beautiful!! Your DH has good taste!!
> 
> Side note: my doggy looks like your doggy - she makes the exact same
> face
> 
> View attachment 2807668




Thanks. Awwww, your doggy is adorable too. I think mine is a chihuahua, corgi, terrier or something. LOL. She's all kinds of mixed up but she's the sweetest little one ever.


----------



## iS2Chanel

betty.lee said:


> Thanks. Awwww, your doggy is adorable too. I think mine is a chihuahua, corgi, terrier or something. LOL. She's all kinds of mixed up but she's the sweetest little one ever.




Aww - mine is chihuahuas x jack Russell!!! I hope yours isn't as naughty as mine - she chewed up a brand new pair of shoes right out of the box once!!! Love her to death though 

Did you end up exchanging your shoes for a larger size or were they fine in the end? They're lovely!


----------



## betty.lee

iS2Chanel said:


> Aww - mine is chihuahuas x jack Russell!!! I hope yours isn't as naughty as mine - she chewed up a brand new pair of shoes right out of the box once!!! Love her to death though
> 
> Did you end up exchanging your shoes for a larger size or were they fine in the end? They're lovely!




oh dear. oh well it's just things. mine is a good girl. she even babies her toys. 

oh yes I'm going to exchange them. sending them back to boutique this week. I hate the wait. haha


----------



## kcarmona

mama13drama99 said:


> Hi Kcarmona, do you mind sharing the sku number for the Compacta please?  TiA!




Hi there! They didn't come with the box so I'm not sure if this is the SKU, but it's the only number on the bottom of the shoe. HTH!


----------



## mama13drama99

kcarmona said:


> Hi there! They didn't come with the box so I'm not sure if this is the SKU, but it's the only number on the bottom of the shoe. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 2808722



Thank you so much! I called about 25 stores yesterday.  I found that same sku on a pair listed on eBay. Unfortunately, for me, the sku is a "dummy" number that is attached to MANY items.  I found that out around store number 20...sigh!  Do you mind sharing what store you found them at and whether it, fingers crossed, had more than one pair?


----------



## kcarmona

mama13drama99 said:


> Thank you so much! I called about 25 stores yesterday.  I found that same sku on a pair listed on eBay. Unfortunately, for me, the sku is a "dummy" number that is attached to MANY items.  I found that out around store number 20...sigh!  Do you mind sharing what store you found them at and whether it, fingers crossed, had more than one pair?




They were at the Last Call Sawgrass Mills outlet in FL! I believe the new arrivals have just been added to the regular shoes that are all extra 30% off so hopefully you can find them! Good luck!


----------



## mama13drama99

kcarmona said:


> They were at the Last Call Sawgrass Mills outlet in FL! I believe the new arrivals have just been added to the regular shoes that are all extra 30% off so hopefully you can find them! Good luck!




Thank you again.  I called but alas they don't have any.  I really appreciate your help though.  Enjoy yours in wonderful health this fall!


----------



## tdennis

JessLuu said:


> View attachment 2799013
> 
> My new Gortiks arrived a few minutes ago! Can't believe how comfortable they are


These are stunning! Enjoy them


----------



## caitvee

for3v3rz said:


> Does this black leopard So Kate comes with two dust bags or one? My Pigalle Follies Leopard comes with two.
> 
> View attachment 2792421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792422


where did you get these? I have been wanting their classic leopard for awhile, hate the snow leopard.


----------



## for3v3rz

caitvee said:


> where did you get these? I have been wanting their classic leopard for awhile, hate the snow leopard.



I got them from Neimen Marcus website. They only have 37 and 38 left.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...d%3D295944&eItemId=prod169640098&cmCat=search


----------



## for3v3rz

caitvee said:


> where did you get these? I have been wanting their classic leopard for awhile, hate the snow leopard.



I also saw more sizes from Barney's website. Hope you can find your size.
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=503464955&cgid=womens-shoes&index=21


----------



## betty.lee

These just came in the mail today. They are supposed to be a Christmas present tho so I cnt wear them til then. hehehehe.  I'm very lucky to have found these and didn't have to pay an inflated evil bay price.


----------



## luxy123

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2811768
> 
> 
> These just came in the mail today. They are supposed to be a Christmas present tho so I cnt wear them til then. hehehehe.  I'm very lucky to have found these and didn't have to pay an inflated evil bay price.




Gorgeous!! Enjoy!


----------



## betty.lee

luxy123 said:


> Gorgeous!! Enjoy!




thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## So_Louboutin

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2811768
> 
> 
> These just came in the mail today. They are supposed to be a Christmas present tho so I cnt wear them til then. hehehehe.  I'm very lucky to have found these and didn't have to pay an inflated evil bay price.




These are amazing &#128525;


----------



## betty.lee

So_Louboutin said:


> These are amazing &#128525;




thanks. I really do feel incredibly lucky to have them. &#128538;


----------



## BirkinLover77

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2811768
> 
> 
> These just came in the mail today. They are supposed to be a Christmas present tho so I cnt wear them til then. hehehehe.  I'm very lucky to have found these and didn't have to pay an inflated evil bay price.


Lucky lady to have these stunning shoes and enjoy them


----------



## pauline1986




----------



## betty.lee

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lucky lady to have these stunning shoes and enjoy them




I know I'm already dreaming up places to wear them.


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2811768
> 
> 
> These just came in the mail today. They are supposed to be a Christmas present tho so I cnt wear them til then. hehehehe.  I'm very lucky to have found these and didn't have to pay an inflated evil bay price.




So gorgeous* betty.lee*!
I love this style!


----------



## shoes4ever

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2811768
> 
> 
> These just came in the mail today. They are supposed to be a Christmas present tho so I cnt wear them til then. hehehehe.  I'm very lucky to have found these and didn't have to pay an inflated evil bay price.



Oh these are gorgeous! what a fab x'mas gift - you certainly were on his nice list - :santawave:


----------



## shoes4ever

pauline1986 said:


>


Absolutely stunning pair of bling bling Daffs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nkh1

betty.lee said:


> DH came home with these babies last night. yay! but I think I might need a half size up. any thoughts would be helpful. They aren't uncomfortable but I'm not sure if this is how they should look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807120
> View attachment 2807123




Beautiful !! Now only if I could train my husband lol


----------



## shoes4ever

This forum is so addictive  - after seeing these posted by another lovely TPFer i just HAD to get these babies. Edgy Ghillie flats in black suede.


----------



## shoes4ever

Love the lace up detailing


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> So gorgeous* betty.lee*!
> I love this style!



right! they're so feminine. I saw them on you tube and had to search for them. 



shoes4ever said:


> Oh these are gorgeous! what a fab x'mas gift - you certainly were on his nice list - :santawave:



hahaha I hope so otherwise the system is rigged. hehehe. 



nkouril said:


> Beautiful !! Now only if I could train my husband lol




oh it's taken me a long long time. hahaha the worst part is that he knows the price of everything and I can't be like...."oh these $100 shoes!"


----------



## betty.lee

shoes4ever said:


> This forum is so addictive  - after seeing these posted by another lovely TPFer i just HAD to get these babies. Edgy Ghillie flats in black suede.




omg those are so pretty! yes I love lace up shoes.


----------



## Nkh1

oh it's taken me a long long time. hahaha the worst part is that he knows the price of everything and I can't be like...."oh these $100 shoes!"[/QUOTE]


Ha ha !!


----------



## Miss Burberry

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2811768
> 
> 
> These just came in the mail today. They are supposed to be a Christmas present tho so I cnt wear them til then. hehehehe.  I'm very lucky to have found these and didn't have to pay an inflated evil bay price.




Love love love!  So glad you got them.


----------



## BirkinLover77

pauline1986 said:


>


It's nice to have many bling in our lives, love them


----------



## BirkinLover77

shoes4ever said:


> This forum is so addictive  - after seeing these posted by another lovely TPFer i just HAD to get these babies. Edgy Ghillie flats in black suede.


Shoes4ever, awsome pair of flats with straps, enjoy those beauty


----------



## shoes4ever

betty.lee said:


> omg those are so pretty! yes I love lace up shoes.





BirkinLover77 said:


> Shoes4ever, awsome pair of flats with straps, enjoy those beauty



Thank You  betty.lee and BirkinLover77


----------



## for3v3rz

Finally got to post my new heels. So a month or so ago I was asking opinions on the So Kate in black suede or patent. I still can't decide, so I got both. I also found the Follies in papaye at NM.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> Finally got to post my new heels. So a month or so ago I was asking opinions on the So Kate in black suede or patent. I still can't decide, so I got both. I also found the Follies in papaye at NM.
> 
> View attachment 2814366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814368




yay congrats. I love that papaya color too.  And what's more classic than black, can't go wrong.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Finally got to post my new heels. So a month or so ago I was asking opinions on the So Kate in black suede or patent. I still can't decide, so I got both. I also found the Follies in papaye at NM.
> 
> View attachment 2814366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814368


Congrats on your Haul love the pop of color in your selection. ???? Is your SK or Follies in papaya ( new selection) more of an orange tone or how would you compare the color to SK in Papaya Watersnake. If u have the time can u post comparison photos on both. I have the SK Papaya Watersnake which I love and the mixture of brown blend well. Oh by the way when you can't decide you buy both like me lol


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats on your Haul love the pop of color in your selection. ???? Is your SK or Follies in papaya ( new selection) more of an orange tone or how would you compare the color to SK in Papaya Watersnake. If u have the time can u post comparison photos on both. I have the SK Papaya Watersnake which I love and the mixture of brown blend well. Oh by the way when you can't decide you buy both like me lol




The colors on the So Kate watersnake and the Follies are totally different even with the same name. Here is a picture of both.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> The colors on the So Kate watersnake and the Follies are totally different even with the same name. Here is a picture of both.
> 
> View attachment 2815310


Thank you love, you are correct no comparison even with the same name.


----------



## nanitayo

Hello Ladies. I need your help. I purchased a pair of CL from Poshmark, they just arrived and before I accept the item I want to make sure that these are real. Can you please help me, I have 72 hours to accept the order. Also, if anyone knows the name of this style let me know. On the front of the sole they have like a gold metal that I find a little weird, and also on the inside of the shoe I see it has the size stamped on black. Is that normal? Thanks


----------



## Kenyanqn

nanitayo said:


> Hello Ladies. I need your help. I purchased a pair of CL from Poshmark, they just arrived and before I accept the item I want to make sure that these are real. Can you please help me, I have 72 hours to accept the order. Also, if anyone knows the name of this style let me know. On the front of the sole they have like a gold metal that I find a little weird, and also on the inside of the shoe I see it has the size stamped on black. Is that normal? Thanks




Post this in the authentication forum 


Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


----------



## nanitayo

Kenyanqn said:


> Post this in the authentication forum
> 
> 
> Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


thanks, I am new to the forum


----------



## zeusthegreatest

my new friends, love the color:


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> my new friends, love the color:


They are gorgeous Z. The color is fab on you.


----------



## betty.lee

zeusthegreatest said:


> my new friends, love the color:




that color. &#128576;


----------



## Miss Burberry

zeusthegreatest said:


> my new friends, love the color:




Also loving the color! Enjoy them.


----------



## Mariqueen

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My fiancé surprised me with the black so Kates for my birthday day. I'm in love!



Those heels look too thick to be So Kates.....


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

If you look a little closer, it's the shadow in the picture that makes the shoe appear to have a thicker heel.


----------



## mama13drama99

Lavenderduckiez said:


> If you look a little closer, it's the shadow in the picture that makes the shoe appear to have a thicker heel.




There's a clear shadow along the entire backside of the shoe.  You've been a member here since 2008, right &#128521;?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mama13drama99 said:


> There's a clear shadow along the entire backside of the shoe.  You've been a member here since 2008, right &#128521;?



Again I will point it out. If you look at picture where the heel grip is supposedly be, there is a black shadow making the heel visibly thicker. 

The last time I remembered, these were called the so kates. 

And because I'm an active member and have multiple Louboutins, I'm pretty sure I don't own a fake. But thank you for your concern.


----------



## BirkinLover77

zeusthegreatest said:


> my new friends, love the color:


Congrats, love the color


----------



## for3v3rz

Been a busy day. Finally have time to post this. So Kate Watersnake Blue. The right upper vamp color is different from the left. As in the photo is black instead of blue. If anyone have this style, please let me know if this is of different color pattern in each side.


----------



## for3v3rz

Also the So Kate Poppy. Still debating on keeping or not since it looks so close to the papaye follies.





Side by side with papaye.


----------



## mama13drama99

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Again I will point it out. If you look at picture where the heel grip is supposedly be, there is a black shadow making the heel visibly thicker.
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I remembered, these were called the so kates.
> 
> 
> 
> And because I'm an active member and have multiple Louboutins, I'm pretty sure I don't own a fake. But thank you for your concern.




Lavenderduckiez, relax, and reread what I wrote, please!  I agreed with you.  I said exactly what you've just chastised me about...that there IS a visible shadow and further went on to say that it's not just on the heel but along the entire backside of the shoe.  I mentioned your membership here as a means of pointing out that surely having been an active member here (I've seen your collection of shoes) for such a long time, it's safe to say that you know what you're talking about...I even finished that point off with a wink emoticon...which I'll do AGAIN &#128521;! Don't let that comment questioning your So Kate's irritate you.


----------



## Huntmeeko

My first pair of Louboutins!!  Black patent Pigalle Follies 35


----------



## Mariqueen

Lavenderduckiez said:


> If you look a little closer, it's the shadow in the picture that makes the shoe appear to have a thicker heel.




I see it now that you pointed it out, I was worried they sold him a pair of pigalles marked as so kate by accident.


----------



## Huntmeeko

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2811768
> 
> 
> These just came in the mail today. They are supposed to be a Christmas present tho so I cnt wear them til then. hehehehe.  I'm very lucky to have found these and didn't have to pay an inflated evil bay price.



What style are these??!  I HAVE to have them!!!


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> Been a busy day. Finally have time to post this. So Kate Watersnake Blue. The right upper vamp color is different from the left. As in the photo is black instead of blue. If anyone have this style, please let me know if this is of different color pattern in each side.
> 
> View attachment 2822553



oh my word. they are amazing! 



Huntmeeko said:


> My first pair of Louboutins!!  Black patent Pigalle Follies 35



and a wonderful choice as a first pair. congrats. 



Huntmeeko said:


> What style are these??!  I HAVE to have them!!!




they are the impera.


----------



## for3v3rz

So Kate Tie Dye. Weird but wow very interesting.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> So Kate Tie Dye. Weird but wow very interesting.
> 
> View attachment 2823069


They're quite pretty. They look like a flower exploded, and I mean that in the best possible way  I returned mine because I can't walk in So Kates, but I'm going to see about picking them up in Pigalle Follies 100 instead. Are you going to keep yours?


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Been a busy day. Finally have time to post this. So Kate Watersnake Blue. The right upper vamp color is different from the left. As in the photo is black instead of blue. If anyone have this style, please let me know if this is of different color pattern in each side.
> 
> View attachment 2822553


Very Nice I won't be able to help u since I do not own this pair.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Also the So Kate Poppy. Still debating on keeping or not since it looks so close to the papaye follies.
> 
> View attachment 2822557
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with papaye.
> 
> View attachment 2822558


My suggestion is to choose the style u love the most and it will guide u to a decision


----------



## BirkinLover77

Huntmeeko said:


> My first pair of Louboutins!!  Black patent Pigalle Follies 35


Congrats, enjoy the beauty in them


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> So Kate Tie Dye. Weird but wow very interesting.
> 
> View attachment 2823069


We are twines just received mine and I love the mixture of colors in these for spring and summer


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> We are twines just received mine and I love the mixture of colors in these for spring and summer




Oh what color are going to pair it with? When I order it, I had a red/blk dress in mind, but now the color is more yellow/green/pink. I am lost hahaa


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Oh what color are going to pair it with? When I order it, I had a red/blk dress in mind, but now the color is more yellow/green/pink. I am lost hahaa


I was thinking about a sexy black dress with the colorful attraction of my shoes :giggles:


----------



## shaggy360

They may not fit, but I did find my wife a pair!


----------



## betty.lee

shaggy360 said:


> They may not fit, but I did find my wife a pair!




hope they fit. keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## for3v3rz

shaggy360 said:


> They may not fit, but I did find my wife a pair!




Put some paddings and make it fit. Too pretty to give up.


----------



## for3v3rz

I think all my pre orders are finally here. Just love the bright colors. My 1st Plato.


----------



## shaggy360

for3v3rz said:


> Put some paddings and make it fit. Too pretty to give up.



They are sadly too small. We aren't giving up yet!


----------



## PurseACold

BirkinLover77 said:


> I was thinking about a sexy black dress with the colorful attraction of my shoes :giggles:


Those shoes will work with so many colors - black or white or any of the many colors in the shoe or some combination thereof. Enjoy!!


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> I think all my pre orders are finally here. Just love the bright colors. My 1st Plato.
> 
> View attachment 2823391


So cheerful! Love!


----------



## PurseACold

shaggy360 said:


> They are sadly too small. We aren't giving up yet!


Good luck! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## for3v3rz

shaggy360 said:


> They are sadly too small. We aren't giving up yet!



Try lotion to stretch it. I never try it before, but I seen youtubers suggest that a lot. Patent should stretch more with wear.


----------



## shoes4ever

for3v3rz said:


> I think all my pre orders are finally here. Just love the bright colors. My 1st Plato.
> 
> View attachment 2823391


These are a fun pop of color. Online they didn't look as nice ...so i was undecided about getting them - but your photo captures how pretty they are. Is this coral-poppy color similar to your Follies Papaye n So Kate... Or different?


----------



## iS2Chanel

for3v3rz said:


> So Kate Tie Dye. Weird but wow very interesting.
> 
> View attachment 2823069




Oh wow these are so hot!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

It's been awhile since I bought something.  I managed to get the one pair of Boots I've always wanted.  Bianca Botta Calf Leather!  Even after the scare of it going all the way from Texas, to Chicago, to LA, to Tokyo, and Manila...I was sure I would never get them and disappointed because it was the absolute last pair at NM.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

And 2 pair of So Kate's that caught my eye.


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> And 2 pair of So Kate's that caught my eye.


Those are amazing purchases. I really love the Eveque color on those So Kates.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> And 2 pair of So Kate's that caught my eye.


Very beautiful purchase and love your boots, twins on both SK


----------



## BirkinLover77

shaggy360 said:


> They may not fit, but I did find my wife a pair!


They are very beautiful, maybe hold onto them until u get the correct size. I find that these are cut very small and with the heel height u definitely want to have the correct size if not they will be too painful to walk in for ur wife. Don't give up I think u will find the correct size.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> I think all my pre orders are finally here. Just love the bright colors. My 1st Plato.
> 
> View attachment 2823391


For3v3rv, the pop of colors are great on these for spring and summer


----------



## for3v3rz

shoes4ever said:


> These are a fun pop of color. Online they didn't look as nice ...so i was undecided about getting them - but your photo captures how pretty they are. Is this coral-poppy color similar to your Follies Papaye n So Kate... Or different?



The Plato Poppy color is the exact same as the So Kate Poppy and very close to the Papaye Follies. So I decided to return the So Kate Poppy. Oh darn, how I have two Pigalles that are pretty close in color. lolz


----------



## itsmeL007

birkinlover77 said:


> new additioncl very sexy hot chick, they are great but a workout for your ankles. Lol



love them!!


----------



## itsmeL007

Addicted2Glam said:


> Just got these today, my first pair of So Kate's
> 
> View attachment 2773769
> 
> View attachment 2773770



Beautiful shoe!! ....I have the same tattoo on my right foot! ! LOVE IT!


----------



## itsmeL007

navnav said:


> Found my size at Luisaviaroma! Blessed! Spike me 10cm 925 euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782534
> View attachment 2782535



DOPE.......they look fabulous on your feet!


----------



## navnav

itsmeL007 said:


> DOPE.......they look fabulous on your feet!




Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mrs. MFH

PurseACold said:


> Those are amazing purchases. I really love the Eveque color on those So Kates.







BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful purchase and love your boots, twins on both SK




Thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

for3v3rz said:


> Finally got to post my new heels. So a month or so ago I was asking opinions on the So Kate in black suede or patent. I still can't decide, so I got both. I also found the Follies in papaye at NM.
> 
> View attachment 2814366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814368




Gorgeus! Was the sizing different for so Kate and follies?


----------



## soleilbrun

Mrs. MFH said:


> And 2 pair of So Kate's that caught my eye.



What an excellent and gorgeous haul. Congrats! Mod pics pleeeease.


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> And 2 pair of So Kate's that caught my eye.




Eveque is amazing! Love it


----------



## for3v3rz

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus! Was the sizing different for so Kate and follies?




I wear the same size on both. But the follies 120mm feels more snug. The 100mm feels the same.


----------



## So_Louboutin

for3v3rz said:


> So Kate Tie Dye. Weird but wow very interesting.
> 
> View attachment 2823069




Just got these as well. They were not what I was expecting at all!! Way brighter than the picture I saw when I ordered them in the shop. You're right, they are weird but there is just something about them... very unique!


----------



## So_Louboutin

Mrs. MFH said:


> It's been awhile since I bought something.  I managed to get the one pair of Boots I've always wanted.  Bianca Botta Calf Leather!  Even after the scare of it going all the way from Texas, to Chicago, to LA, to Tokyo, and Manila...I was sure I would never get them and disappointed because it was the absolute last pair at NM.




I love these! &#128525;


----------



## for3v3rz

So_Louboutin said:


> Just got these as well. They were not what I was expecting at all!! Way brighter than the picture I saw when I ordered them in the shop. You're right, they are weird but there is just something about them... very unique!



Yep. The picture online are so photo shopped.  Are you keeping them?


----------



## So_Louboutin

for3v3rz said:


> Yep. The picture online are so photo shopped.  Are you keeping them?




I think you're right. I was so surprised to see green... the picture I was shown was of a shoe that is pink at the heel and 'fades' to orange/yellow at the toe. I'm not sure, they're not me at all but then there is something about them that draws me to them and finds them very interesting... especially when they're on. My husband did not like them at all but changed his mind when he saw them on and said "they're very attention grabbing... but in a good way", and thinks I should. I probably will as I think they're the pair that I might regret returning later. They're a hard call! Lol. Do you think you will keep them?


----------



## Zucnarf

for3v3rz said:


> I wear the same size on both. But the follies 120mm feels more snug. The 100mm feels the same.




Thank You dear


----------



## luxy123

Hello ladies, please allow me to share my second pair of CL. I was able to track down a pair of black patent pre 2014 pigalle size 35. Are they look too small on? I can fit in these but my toes are squeezed and in pain. I have major heel slippage and thats why I choose to get these 1.5 size down from they other pair of CL and my TTS 6.5. Should I resell these?


----------



## Christina2

luxy123 said:


> Hello ladies, please allow me to share my second pair of CL. I was able to track down a pair of black patent pre 2014 pigalle size 35. Are they look too small on? I can fit in these but my toes are squeezed and in pain. I have major heel slippage and thats why I choose to get these 1.5 size down from they other pair of CL and my TTS 6.5. Should I resell these?
> 
> View attachment 2826145


Good choice ! I think they look delightful on you and dont worry - with wear they will stretch a little and fit perfect.


----------



## for3v3rz

So_Louboutin,
Yes I will be keeping mines. Like  [MENTION=487239]BirkinLover77[/MENTION] suggested, I might just wear black and let these color pop out. Should be fun.


----------



## imjulielee

Good afternoon!

This is my 1st post on the site and my 2nd pair of Louboutins!

I was in Chicago for Thanksgiving week and decided to grab a pair of nude patents but they werent the color that I was expecting. So I exchanged them for what I was going to get next - So Kate 120mm in black suede!

I have already applied the Apple protectant on them even though they are a bit plain jane compared to many other beautiful pairs, I cant wait to wear these out after all of my finals are over!  Until then theyre going under the Christmas tree as an early birthday gift to myself..

xoxo
Julie


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> So_Louboutin,
> Yes I will be keeping mines. Like  [MENTION=487239]BirkinLover77[/MENTION] suggested, I might just wear black and let these color pop out. Should be fun.


Lol, we are twines here, it's the pair that says all eyes are on us


----------



## BirkinLover77

imjulielee said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> This is my 1st post on the site and my 2nd pair of Louboutins!
> 
> I was in Chicago for Thanksgiving week and decided to grab a pair of nude patents but they werent the color that I was expecting. So I exchanged them for what I was going to get next - So Kate 120mm in black suede!
> 
> I have already applied the Apple protectant on them even though they are a bit plain jane compared to many other beautiful pairs, I cant wait to wear these out after all of my finals are over!  Until then theyre going under the Christmas tree as an early birthday gift to myself..
> 
> xoxo
> Julie


Congrats to you, enjoy your lovely pair of SK


----------



## BirkinLover77

luxy123 said:


> Hello ladies, please allow me to share my second pair of CL. I was able to track down a pair of black patent pre 2014 pigalle size 35. Are they look too small on? I can fit in these but my toes are squeezed and in pain. I have major heel slippage and thats why I choose to get these 1.5 size down from they other pair of CL and my TTS 6.5. Should I resell these?
> 
> View attachment 2826145


Very classic and beautiful pair of SK in black patent


----------



## Murdamama

So_Louboutin said:


> Just got these as well. They were not what I was expecting at all!! Way brighter than the picture I saw when I ordered them in the shop. You're right, they are weird but there is just something about them... very unique!




&#128576; I thought it was just me! 

I just got mine as well and I think they look really weird. I actually love the brightness but I wish there was a little less red and a little more fuschia to the shoe. That pink is so beautiful in the patent. I'm debating on whether I will keep these or not--the "Christmas" toe box and "Valentine's Day" heel is truly throwing off my equilibrium! &#128518;


----------



## So_Louboutin

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lol, we are twines here, it's the pair that says all eyes are on us




Yay, shoe twins! Very true. I look at them and think they're so not me but I just can't take my eyes off them! &#128515;


----------



## So_Louboutin

Murdamama said:


> &#128576; I thought it was just me!
> 
> I just got mine as well and I think they look really weird. I actually love the brightness but I wish there was a little less red and a little more fuschia to the shoe. That pink is so beautiful in the patent. I'm debating on whether I will keep these or not--the "Christmas" toe box and "Valentine's Day" heel is truly throwing off my equilibrium! &#128518;




Yes, me too!! I was hoping that they were just pink and orange and was surprised when I saw them. I actually took a 39.5, even though the 39 might have been the better fit, because I liked the colour of those ones better than the smaller size! Lol. The pink is lovely and they are very different! I guess you have to have at least one 'unique' pair in your collection... that's what I'm telling myself anyway!


----------



## So_Louboutin

imjulielee said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 1st post on the site and my 2nd pair of Louboutins!
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Chicago for Thanksgiving week and decided to grab a pair of nude patents but they werent the color that I was expecting. So I exchanged them for what I was going to get next - So Kate 120mm in black suede!
> 
> 
> 
> I have already applied the Apple protectant on them even though they are a bit plain jane compared to many other beautiful pairs, I cant wait to wear these out after all of my finals are over!  Until then theyre going under the Christmas tree as an early birthday gift to myself..
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Julie




Congrats on the new shoes! I love the black suede so kates!


----------



## shaggy360

My wife and I went to Las Vegas this last weekend. When we visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops, I told her should could get whatever she wanted.

This was the outcome. Someone is banned! Not sure if it is her or me.


----------



## soleilbrun

shaggy360 said:


> My wife and I went to Las Vegas this last weekend. When we visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops, I told her should could get whatever she wanted.
> 
> This was the outcome. Someone is banned! Not sure if it is her or me.



Such lovely choices. I hope you both break your ban because I love the eye candy!


----------



## betty.lee

shaggy360 said:


> My wife and I went to Las Vegas this last weekend. When we visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops, I told her should could get whatever she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the outcome. Someone is banned! Not sure if it is her or me.




those are amazing pieces.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Lucky her.  I've been eyeing the studs in silver or gold online.  Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## for3v3rz

I am so glad that everyone is getting on the tie dye boat here.   Can't wait to see some mod and outfit pictures.


----------



## for3v3rz

shaggy360 said:


> My wife and I went to Las Vegas this last weekend. When we visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops, I told her should could get whatever she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the outcome. Someone is banned! Not sure if it is her or me.




You can't ban now. The sales are about to start or started for few of us.


----------



## for3v3rz

lovieluvslux said:


> Lucky her.  I've been eyeing the studs in silver or gold online.  Can't wait to see them in person.




Me too... But wish it was a So Kate instead of the Follies.


----------



## PurseACold

shaggy360 said:


> My wife and I went to Las Vegas this last weekend. When we visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops, I told her should could get whatever she wanted.
> 
> This was the outcome. Someone is banned! Not sure if it is her or me.


Gorgeous and sparkly!


----------



## shoes4ever

shaggy360 said:


> My wife and I went to Las Vegas this last weekend. When we visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops, I told her should could get whatever she wanted.
> 
> This was the outcome. Someone is banned! Not sure if it is her or me.



Shaggy WOW  the beautiful sparkly additions to your wife's ever growing collection. Love the way you styled this pic - awesome photo.


----------



## So_Louboutin

shaggy360 said:


> My wife and I went to Las Vegas this last weekend. When we visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops, I told her should could get whatever she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the outcome. Someone is banned! Not sure if it is her or me.




&#128525; this photo is amazing! Lucky lady! I'm super jealous. I never really considered getting strass shoes... then I tried a pair on! Now I'm desperate for a pair but my husband says I have to wait until I turn 30 so he can buy them for me as my birthday gift (bet he's hoping I forget... As if! Lol)  for now I just have to drool over pretty pictures like this.


----------



## Christchrist

TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!


----------



## Christchrist

shaggy360 said:


> My wife and I went to Las Vegas this last weekend. When we visited the Louboutin Boutique in the Forum Shops, I told her should could get whatever she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the outcome. Someone is banned! Not sure if it is her or me.




Oh my gosh take me shopping


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827872


Gorgeous! Congratulations on finding them!


----------



## Christchrist

purseacold said:


> gorgeous! Congratulations on finding them!




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128096;


----------



## shaggy360

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh take me shopping



LOL 

While we were in the boutique, there were several women (and men too) buying heels. But there was this one young brunette who was trying on a pair of black patent So Kates. She found her size and was happily walking about in them on the red carpet and it was just stunning. She was beautiful as were the heels on her. She then finally handed them back to the SA saying she couldn't afford them...

If I wasn't married.....sigh....


----------



## Christchrist

shaggy360 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> While we were in the boutique, there were several women (and men too) buying heels. But there was this one young brunette who was trying on a pair of black patent So Kates. She found her size and was happily walking about in them on the red carpet and it was just stunning. She was beautiful as were the heels on her. She then finally handed them back to the SA saying she couldn't afford them...
> 
> 
> 
> If I wasn't married.....sigh....




I would have totally helped her buy them. That's heartbreaking


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827872


Congrats to a very beautiful pair of CL shoes&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats to a very beautiful pair of CL shoes&#55357;&#56845;



Thanks love


----------



## La_Cantante

A bit of a repost (I put this in the sizing thread but I'm not sure if it should go here because I already have the shoes??):

I recently bought a pair of Pigalle 85 and found the toe box to be shorter than my other heels. I also feel that there's a decent amount of pressure on my large toe. 

As this is my first pair of Louboutins, I wanted to ask you more knowledgeable TPFers whether this is normal. Will the toe box stretch slightly? Should I have gone a half size up?

I desperately want to keep these because there are no other sizes available, but am not sure if I should if they will remain uncomfortable (and I only have a few days to decide)... TIA!


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827872




yay! and they are stunning on you! so glad patience paid off for you. my list of "wish I had" just keeps growing and growing. lol.


----------



## Millipede

for3v3rz said:


> So Kate Tie Dye. Weird but wow very interesting.
> 
> View attachment 2823069


Ive been given free reign to choose a few things for my birthday by DH so im gonna take the plunge on the so kate tie dye. 

Ive never worn a 12cm heel so feeling apprehensive...... Wish me luck


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> yay! and they are stunning on you! so glad patience paid off for you. my list of "wish I had" just keeps growing and growing. lol.




It never stops I tell ya


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Ive been given free reign to choose a few things for my birthday by DH so im gonna take the plunge on the so kate tie dye.
> 
> Ive never worn a 12cm heel so feeling apprehensive...... Wish me luck


You know they have the tie dye in Pigalle Follies 100 too? It's beautiful. They've got it at the CL Madison Avenue store in NYC. I tried it on there yesterday, and but for the fact that it seems too redundant of my Pigalle Pollocks, I would've gotten them. They're gorgeous. So if you want to go for the tie dye and prefer to do a 100mm heel, you might want to track down this variation of the tie dye.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I would have totally helped her buy them. That's heartbreaking


Me too!  I can totally imagine how happy she must have looked like just even trying them on!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

I was eyeing this for a little, but was sold out. Then last week, it pop up at Sak's. I don't have any solid red. I wish it was a So Kate but a Follies will do for now.


----------



## for3v3rz

Millipede said:


> Ive never worn a 12cm heel so feeling apprehensive...... Wish me luck



Good luck. Remember to give it some time for your feet to get the feel and balance of the heels. Have all your toes get adjusted inside before standing and then it will feel just fine. I notice when I am in a rush, putting on my heels, feels totally uncomfortable.


----------



## for3v3rz

La_Cantante said:


> I desperately want to keep these because there are no other sizes available, but am not sure if I should if they will remain uncomfortable (and I only have a few days to decide)... TIA!



The patent will stretch just a little in width in the toe box. But not so much in length. Pigalle do have a shorter toe box, maybe you can try a Decollete 554 if you want to stay in the 85mm heel height, it has a So Kate toe box which is a little longer than Pigalle. Or maybe give it some time to try on the shoes a couple more time. I still remember the 1st time I put on a Pigalle. I jumped right out of it cause was squeezing everyone of my toes. Now I don't feel that squeeze, and it feels just fine. Maybe try on in different floor, besides carpet. My carpet is the worse feel for me.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> I was eyeing this for a little, but was sold out. Then last week, it pop up at Sak's. I don't have any solid red. I wish it was a So Kate but a Follies will do for now.
> 
> View attachment 2828308


Love these! I just ordered them too from Saks, and I hope I get them (afraid of them canceling my order because they do things like that).


----------



## for3v3rz

PurseACold said:


> Love these! I just ordered them too from Saks, and I hope I get them (afraid of them canceling my order because they do things like that).


Specially when they ship it from the store. If someone purchased it at the store of the same day when you place the order, it will get cancel. I try to stay away from "Ship from Store" but no choice on hot items. haha


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> Specially when they ship it from the store. If someone purchased it at the store of the same day when you place the order, it will get cancel. I try to stay away from "Ship from Store" but no choice on hot items. haha


False alarm. I just got the word that the order shipped. Yay!


----------



## for3v3rz

PurseACold said:


> False alarm. I just got the word that the order shipped. Yay!


Lucky...Oh..ohh, just can't wait. I had that same feeling when I saw the email they shipped. Is like finally. and I was suppose to get it on last Saturday, but had it deliver to my work, which is not open on Saturday. The tracking said it will be re-deliver on Tue, I was like arr.. Then on Monday, I saw it was delivered at work. But sadly, I was sick at home on Monday. Finally I got it today at work. What a long wait.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> I was eyeing this for a little, but was sold out. Then last week, it pop up at Sak's. I don't have any solid red. I wish it was a So Kate but a Follies will do for now.
> 
> View attachment 2828308




perfect shade of red. I love it.


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> You know they have the tie dye in Pigalle Follies 100 too? It's beautiful. They've got it at the CL Madison Avenue store in NYC. I tried it on there yesterday, and but for the fact that it seems too redundant of my Pigalle Pollocks, I would've gotten them. They're gorgeous. So if you want to go for the tie dye and prefer to do a 100mm heel, you might want to track down this variation of the tie dye.


I live in England and they dont have the pigalle follies in this effect here. 

I do actually prefer the follies but even though they say 100 the heel is actually 10.8 cm so closer to 11 cm so i thought can 1.2 cm make that much difference.... Il find out soon enough wondering

Im already on a waitlist for the follies spikes specchio, follies in blue and in rose which i really hope they call me soon for.


----------



## Millipede

for3v3rz said:


> Good luck. Remember to give it some time for your feet to get the feel and balance of the heels. Have all your toes get adjusted inside before standing and then it will feel just fine. I notice when I am in a rush, putting on my heels, feels totally uncomfortable.


Thanks for the advice. I will do.


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> I live in England and they dont have the pigalle follies in this effect here.
> 
> I do actually prefer the follies but even though they say 100 the heel is actually 10.8 cm so closer to 11 cm so i thought can 1.2 cm make that much difference.... Il find out soon enough wondering
> 
> Im already on a waitlist for the follies spikes specchio, follies in blue and in rose which i really hope they call me soon for.


Well, good luck in the 120s. I'm also awaiting the follies in pale pink. The blues are gorgeous too, but I have a similar pair with spikes, so I'm passing on them.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827872




They look fabulous on you *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

for3v3rz said:


> I was eyeing this for a little, but was sold out. Then last week, it pop up at Sak's. I don't have any solid red. I wish it was a So Kate but a Follies will do for now.
> 
> View attachment 2828308



What a great red !



stilly said:


> They look fabulous on you *CC*!!!




Thank you. I adore them


----------



## mznaterz

I don't know if the pic showed up.  Here is a pair of cl decoletté 554


----------



## mznaterz

Sorry for the upside down post. I don't know how to change it


----------



## caryha

Christchrist said:


> TWO YEARS OF WAITING ARE FINALLY OVER! Presenting Picks n Co. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827872


Unbelievably gorgeous. Enjoy those!!


----------



## imjulielee

shaggy360 said:


> LOL
> 
> While we were in the boutique, there were several women (and men too) buying heels. But there was this one young brunette who was trying on a pair of black patent So Kates. She found her size and was happily walking about in them on the red carpet and it was just stunning. She was beautiful as were the heels on her. She then finally handed them back to the SA saying she couldn't afford them...
> 
> If I wasn't married.....sigh....





Christchrist said:


> I would have totally helped her buy them. That's heartbreaking





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Me too!  I can totally imagine how happy she must have looked like just even trying them on!!!



You all can help me out anytime


----------



## zeusthegreatest

got something new and something old (well new with 40% off sale): pigalle follies patent tie dye and calamijane boots


----------



## for3v3rz

zeusthegreatest said:


> got something new and something old (well new with 40% off sale): pigalle follies patent tie dye and calamijane boots


Nice. Your Tie Dye has a different pattern than mines. I just love seeing different patterns. It makes each of us' unique.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

for3v3rz said:


> Nice. Your Tie Dye has a different pattern than mines. I just love seeing different patterns. It makes each of us' unique.


 it is amazing! i asked for half size up to compare to my 38 and the pair was SOOO different, even if it did fit better i would have taken my 38 as i luv the pattern.  SA also said she have not seen the 38.5 pair's pattern before.  the issue with down-under is that we get 1 pair in each size per boutique, so then they start checking, xfering or u can buy over the phone without trying.. too much hassle! i am very happy with my tie dye!


----------



## PurseACold

zeusthegreatest said:


> got something new and something old (well new with 40% off sale): pigalle follies patent tie dye and calamijane boots


What a gorgeous pattern and in the PF! I love them.


----------



## PurseACold

Excited for my new Pigalle Follies 100 in red. They're just the shade of red I was hoping to find.


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Excited for my new Pigalle Follies 100 in red. They're just the shade of red I was hoping to find.


 
snap, shoe twins


I just bagged the PF 100 in red. just waiting for them to be delivered along with the so kate tie dye


yayyyy


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> got something new and something old (well new with 40% off sale): pigalle follies patent tie dye and calamijane boots



Z - great new additions. It's such a draw of luck when it comes to designs like tie dye/ Fiori/ Bouquet etc) - you pair is indeed a pretty combo with the perfect mix of colours.


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> snap, shoe twins
> 
> 
> I just bagged the PF 100 in red. just waiting for them to be delivered along with the so kate tie dye
> 
> 
> yayyyy


Hooray! Great choices!


----------



## rdgldy

PurseACold said:


> Excited for my new Pigalle Follies 100 in red. They're just the shade of red I was hoping to find.



gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

These just arrived. Managed to score them on sale. Pigalle Follies in glitter serene and pony leopard 





Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


----------



## mznaterz

Where did you find theses


----------



## angelcove

PurseACold said:


> Excited for my new Pigalle Follies 100 in red. They're just the shade of red I was hoping to find.



Gorgeous! Where r they available? Thx!


----------



## Murdamama

zeusthegreatest said:


> got something new and something old (well new with 40% off sale): pigalle follies patent tie dye and calamijane boots




Where'd you find the pigalle follie tie dye?


----------



## Kenyanqn

mznaterz said:


> Where did you find theses




Stanley Korshak 


Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!


----------



## PurseACold

Kenyanqn said:


> These just arrived. Managed to score them on sale. Pigalle Follies in glitter serene and pony leopard
> View attachment 2830684
> View attachment 2830685



Lucky you! Those are great sale finds!


----------



## PurseACold

angelcove said:


> Gorgeous! Where r they available? Thx!



Got them at Saks online. They still have a bunch of sizes and have some other great PF colors too.


----------



## PurseACold

Murdamama said:


> Where'd you find the pigalle follie tie dye?



I can't answer where she got them  but they have them at CL's Madison Avenue boutique in NYC, so you might want to call there to order these.


----------



## for3v3rz

With all the sales for CL. I can only find this in my size.   nothing else left.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> With all the sales for CL. I can only find this in my size.   nothing else left.
> 
> View attachment 2831047
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831048




awe what a bummer. those are really cute tho.


----------



## Millipede

for3v3rz said:


> With all the sales for CL. I can only find this in my size.   nothing else left.
> 
> View attachment 2831047
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831048


Dont despair pamjenkins in scotland sale starts on 27th december its a private sale and she sends you a list of all her sale stock and she does generally have small sizes in stock.

I got my sisters a few pairs in her sizes with 30% off.

When i get the email il let you know .


----------



## kcarmona

My 120MM So Kate Booties! Scored for 30% off at NM YAY!


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> With all the sales for CL. I can only find this in my size.   nothing else left.
> 
> View attachment 2831047
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831048


Very beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

kcarmona said:


> My 120MM So Kate Booties! Scored for 30% off at NM YAY!
> 
> View attachment 2831429


Very Nice SK in Suede


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> With all the sales for CL. I can only find this in my size.   nothing else left.
> 
> View attachment 2831047
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831048



At least they're super-cute!


----------



## for3v3rz

I was really hoping for some heels. Maybe I'll wait till next June for the Spring sales.


----------



## for3v3rz

Millipede said:


> Dont despair pamjenkins in scotland sale starts on 27th december its a private sale and she sends you a list of all her sale stock and she does generally have small sizes in stock.
> 
> I got my sisters a few pairs in her sizes with 30% off.
> 
> When i get the email il let you know .




Thanks


----------



## shoes4ever

for3v3rz said:


> With all the sales for CL. I can only find this in my size.   nothing else left.
> 
> View attachment 2831047
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831048


Those are cute shoes. And so wearble. The CL sale is my kryptonite and like you my size is usually sold out on full price --- so if i ever find anything on sale i go crazy. And suddenly i'm able to fit into sizes way too small or way too big and colors/styles i wouldn't usually consider. The downside being that over the years i've ended up with a lot of pairs i regret - that still sit in their boxes, brand new and unworn. Either they are a size too small or the pitch is too steep ... So ya a lot of what-the-heck was i thinking moments!!


----------



## j3nm4k

Was not expecting to but I got my first Loubies today. Gorgeous New Very Prive! 36 was a bit snug and 36.5 was a bit loose, so went with the 36. Hoping the patent will be more forgiving with some wear. SO HAPPY!


----------



## for3v3rz

j3nm4k said:


> Was not expecting to but I got my first Loubies today. Gorgeous New Very Prive! 36 was a bit snug and 36.5 was a bit loose, so went with the 36. Hoping the patent will be more forgiving with some wear. SO HAPPY!



Those are sexy. Is one I would consider.


----------



## vness01

Hello everyone! Gorgeous shows on everyone! 

First time poster but long time lurker lol. I wanted to post these because I'm about to pull the trigger and buy but still undecided on the shoe size.


----------



## PurseACold

vness01 said:


> Hello everyone! Gorgeous shows on everyone!
> 
> First time poster but long time lurker lol. I wanted to post these because I'm about to pull the trigger and buy but still undecided on the shoe size.


Great shoe! It looks simply divine on you!


----------



## betty.lee

j3nm4k said:


> Was not expecting to but I got my first Loubies today. Gorgeous New Very Prive! 36 was a bit snug and 36.5 was a bit loose, so went with the 36. Hoping the patent will be more forgiving with some wear. SO HAPPY!



a classic and gorgeous peep toe. I've always loved that little pop of red in the front. 



vness01 said:


> Hello everyone! Gorgeous shows on everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> First time poster but long time lurker lol. I wanted to post these because I'm about to pull the trigger and buy but still undecided on the shoe size.




gorgeous! you look great. hope you got them.


----------



## mznaterz

Yes they are super sexy


----------



## mznaterz

vness01 said:


> Hello everyone! Gorgeous shows on everyone!
> 
> First time poster but long time lurker lol. I wanted to post these because I'm about to pull the trigger and buy but still undecided on the shoe size.



Which shoes are these


----------



## vness01

PurseACold said:


> Great shoe! It looks simply divine on you!


Thank you! It was love at first try


----------



## vness01

betty.lee said:


> a classic and gorgeous peep toe. I've always loved that little pop of red in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous! you look great. hope you got them.



Thanks! I'm trying to get a hold of my SA to get my size. Crossing my fingers they're still there.


----------



## vness01

mznaterz said:


> Which shoes are these



These are the nude patent So Kate. Love the style of these pumps


----------



## Christchrist

j3nm4k said:


> Was not expecting to but I got my first Loubies today. Gorgeous New Very Prive! 36 was a bit snug and 36.5 was a bit loose, so went with the 36. Hoping the patent will be more forgiving with some wear. SO HAPPY!




Good choice. It will break in nicely


----------



## j3nm4k

Good to hear. Thanks Chrischrist!


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

betty.lee said:


> a classic and gorgeous peep toe. I've always loved that little pop of red in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous! you look great. hope you got them.




I love them! Whats the name of that style


----------



## anthonyleolin

great beautiful red boots,where to buy it&#65311;


----------



## for3v3rz

BambolinaMaryam said:


> I love them! Whats the name of that style



Neiman Marcus have it 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...d%3D457987&eItemId=prod173360316&cmCat=search


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

for3v3rz said:


> Neiman Marcus have it
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...d%3D457987&eItemId=prod173360316&cmCat=search



Aww too bad the link is not working /: could you please post it again for me


----------



## target5

.


----------



## betty.lee

BambolinaMaryam said:


> I love them! Whats the name of that style




so sorry I don't know. you'll have to ask OP.


----------



## BirkinLover77

betty.lee said:


> a classic and gorgeous peep toe. I've always loved that little pop of red in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous! you look great. hope you got them.


Congrats, beautiful pair of CL shoes, love the red lips on these


----------



## j3nm4k

BambolinaMaryam said:


> I love them! Whats the name of that style


If you're talking about my new peeptoe loves, those are the New Very Prive


----------



## Christchrist

Pensamoi!!! Yummmmm


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi!!! Yummmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834677


Wow! CC, those are breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Wow! CC, those are breathtakingly beautiful!




I'm tempted to get every pair


----------



## Jusinit

kcarmona said:


> My 120MM So Kate Booties! Scored for 30% off at NM YAY!
> 
> View attachment 2831429




Omg. Love! Im gonna hunt for a pair. Do you know if your SA has a 39.5?


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> I'm tempted to get every pair


Are there 3 variations: this one, black with red and black flowers, and black with blue and purple flowers? Or are there others I'm missing?


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Are there 3 variations: this one, black with red and black flowers, and black with blue and purple flowers? Or are there others I'm missing?




That's all. The other 2 are on ecomm


----------



## for3v3rz

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Aww too bad the link is not working /: could you please post it again for me




Go to Neiman Marcus and type in the style # NMF15_X2EEX in the search box or you can type in "New Very Prive" they have 3 diff styles.


----------



## for3v3rz

I score some heels at Barney's tonight. Can't believe there is a size 35. Since I am out at dinner, I will post when I get a chance.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> I score some heels at Barney's tonight. Can't believe there is a size 35. Since I am out at dinner, I will post when I get a chance.




lucky girl!


----------



## Nkh1

Kenyanqn said:


> These just arrived. Managed to score them on sale. Pigalle Follies in glitter serene and pony leopard
> View attachment 2830684
> View attachment 2830685
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella is living proof a new pair of shoes really CAN change a girl's life!




Pretty how much did u end up paying ?


----------



## for3v3rz

Here is the Galada purple water snake. Yes they still fit a little loose. Now with 40% off I don't mind.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> Here is the Galada purple water snake. Yes they still fit a little loose. Now with 40% off I don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 2835614



Congratulations! Great find!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

for3v3rz said:


> Here is the Galada purple water snake. Yes they still fit a little loose. Now with 40% off I don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 2835614




Pretty! I ordered these as well


----------



## Kenyanqn

nkouril said:


> Pretty how much did u end up paying ?




They were 30% off. The glitter Sirene $430 something and the pony hair was $580 or somewhere along that price point


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> Here is the Galada purple water snake. Yes they still fit a little loose. Now with 40% off I don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 2835614




&#128586;&#128584; that color! and you said no sales in our size. haha.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Pensamoi!!! Yummmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834677


Omg, very beautiful my love


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Here is the Galada purple water snake. Yes they still fit a little loose. Now with 40% off I don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 2835614


Congrats, very nice and great sale item


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Kenyanqn said:


> They were 30% off. The glitter Sirene $430 something and the pony hair was $580 or somewhere along that price point



I am so jealous! I can't find the glitter sirene in my size. I wanted the daffodils in glitter sirene, but then the follies came out in a 120 heel. My hesitation was my undoing.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Loubiwant4me said:


> I am so jealous! I can't find the glitter sirene in my size. I wanted the daffodils in glitter sirene, but then the follies came out in a 120 heel. My hesitation was my undoing.




Don't give up! They might pop back up especially after Christmas when people start doing returns


----------



## mile2424

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2811768
> 
> 
> These just came in the mail today. They are supposed to be a Christmas present tho so I cnt wear them til then. hehehehe.  I'm very lucky to have found these and didn't have to pay an inflated evil bay price.



Anyone know where to find these still? Especially in the white or gold?


----------



## betty.lee

mile2424 said:


> Anyone know where to find these still? Especially in the white or gold?




ah sorry love. these were an eBay find. I would love a pair of gold ones too.


----------



## Millipede

yay finally they've arrived


Pigalle Follies 100 in Red, I thought it was Rouge de mars but its a beautiful vivid red


Follies Spikes 100 Specchio (birthday gift from DH)


----------



## Millipede

more pics


----------



## Millipede

girls together


----------



## soleilbrun

Millipede said:


> girls together



Congratulations!


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> girls together


Gorgeous! We are twins now on the PF red. They are such a gorgeous shade. And I love the spikes. I was eyeing those, but I can't justify the purchase now. Enjoy both pairs!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> girls together


Congrats they are all beautiful haul


----------



## for3v3rz

Not on sale but at least there is no sales tax from Net Porter. Reminds me of the Christmas lights on the tree.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> Not on sale but at least there is no sales tax from Net Porter. Reminds me of the Christmas lights on the tree.
> 
> View attachment 2837766




pretty. definitely a good Christmas shoe


----------



## shoes4ever

for3v3rz said:


> Here is the Galada purple water snake. Yes they still fit a little loose. Now with 40% off I don't mind.
> 
> View attachment 2835614





for3v3rz said:


> Not on sale but at least there is no sales tax from Net Porter. Reminds me of the Christmas lights on the tree.
> 
> View attachment 2837766



Congrats on your lovely new additions


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> girls together



Love them both Millipede - very festive colours. Esp the multi spikes remind me of xmas baubles


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Not on sale but at least there is no sales tax from Net Porter. Reminds me of the Christmas lights on the tree.
> 
> View attachment 2837766


Love them we are twins on this one. Happy Holidays to You


----------



## Christchrist

Lovely shoes ladies. I'm trying to stay away so I am a good girl. It's horribly hard though


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Lovely shoes ladies. I'm trying to stay away so I am a good girl. It's horribly hard though


I know we are all shoe lover, maybe in the new year I restrain myself but my Wishlist keeps growing lol


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> I know we are all shoe lover, maybe in the new year I restrain myself but my Wishlist keeps growing lol


Thanks lovely ladies


----------



## glamer

Just came from the CL boutique. Was ready to pay full price and then discovered they were on sale.  

Tied with a lovely ribbon. 









I have 4 pair of sperry's so obviously this is my style.


----------



## Loubiwant4me

BirkinLover77 said:


> I know we are all shoe lover, maybe in the new year I restrain myself but my Wishlist keeps growing lol



I can definitely relate. I ordered SK in black suede (practical and timeless addition) then found a gently loved Toutenkaboucle in my size...had to snag them. Not to mention there are two more on the list to order early next week. Merry Christmas to me! Then I was taunted by a very nice Pigalili in black. Oh so many shoes...


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Too gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Millipede said:


> girls together



Congrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Love them both Millipede - very festive colours. Esp the multi spikes remind me of xmas baubles


Thanks shoes4ever. Ive noticed in your avatar that we are twins on the Paulina sling. Snap


----------



## Millipede

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats they are gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## Operasoprano1

for3v3rz said:


> Not on sale but at least there is no sales tax from Net Porter. Reminds me of the Christmas lights on the tree.
> 
> View attachment 2837766



Gorgeous! yes they do!


----------



## Operasoprano1

glamer said:


> Just came from the CL boutique. Was ready to pay full price and then discovered they were on sale.
> 
> Tied with a lovely ribbon.
> View attachment 2838548
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838549
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838550
> 
> 
> I have 4 pair of sperry's so obviously this is my style.



Cute!


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> I know we are all shoe lover, maybe in the new year I restrain myself but my Wishlist keeps growing lol




I know !! Never ending


----------



## ClassicBeautee

kcarmona said:


> My 120MM So Kate Booties! Scored for 30% off at NM YAY!
> 
> View attachment 2831429




I love these!!!!


----------



## glamer

Operasoprano1 said:


> Cute!




Thanks


----------



## Natasha210

Lovely shoes ladies! Very nice


----------



## maryelle

Viennana 100 in red suede. I've been eyeing these all season so when they went on sale, I had to get them! Got them from Nordstrom.


----------



## PurseACold

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2840054
> 
> Viennana 100 in red suede. I've been eyeing these all season so when they went on sale, I had to get them! Got them from Nordstrom.


So pretty. I have them in the black kid leather, and they're quickly becoming one of my favorite pairs. If I didn't already have these in black, I'd want these gorgeous red ones too  Enjoy!


----------



## maryelle

PurseACold said:


> So pretty. I have them in the black kid leather, and they're quickly becoming one of my favorite pairs. If I didn't already have these in black, I'd want these gorgeous red ones too  Enjoy!



thank you!! ooh i wish i got them in black. they're such a sexy pair!


----------



## divababe

My So Kate Python! It was on sale so definitely a great deal!


----------



## Millipede

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2840054
> 
> Viennana 100 in red suede. I've been eyeing these all season so when they went on sale, I had to get them! Got them from Nordstrom.


Wow so yummy


----------



## kham

divababe said:


> My So Kate Python! It was on sale so definitely a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840100




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Minionlove

divababe said:


> My So Kate Python! It was on sale so definitely a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840100




Wow love it!!! Where did you get them ?


----------



## BirkinLover77

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2840054
> 
> Viennana 100 in red suede. I've been eyeing these all season so when they went on sale, I had to get them! Got them from Nordstrom.


It's a beautiful red and very nice


----------



## BirkinLover77

divababe said:


> My So Kate Python! It was on sale so definitely a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840100


Wow, SK in Python on sale, great buy and congrats to you


----------



## divababe

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow, SK in Python on sale, great buy and congrats to you



Thank you! 



Minionlove said:


> Wow love it!!! Where did you get them ?



Thank you! I got them from the NYC boutique.



kham said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## shoes4ever

maryelle said:


> View attachment 2840054
> 
> Viennana 100 in red suede. I've been eyeing these all season so when they went on sale, I had to get them! Got them from Nordstrom.


Congrats --- they are fab in the red suede.


----------



## msmissybooful

Hey Girls I'm new here and just trying to post something. These are my new babies the so kate 120mm animal. these are my second pair and the addiction begins


----------



## betty.lee

msmissybooful said:


> Hey Girls I'm new here and just trying to post something. These are my new babies the so kate 120mm animal. these are my second pair and the addiction begins




they look beautiful on you.


----------



## shoes4ever

msmissybooful said:


> Hey Girls I'm new here and just trying to post something. These are my new babies the so kate 120mm animal. these are my second pair and the addiction begins


Congrats - you look fab in them


----------



## PurseACold

msmissybooful said:


> Hey Girls I'm new here and just trying to post something. These are my new babies the so kate 120mm animal. these are my second pair and the addiction begins


Wow! So hot on you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

msmissybooful said:


> Hey Girls I'm new here and just trying to post something. These are my new babies the so kate 120mm animal. these are my second pair and the addiction begins


Very beautiful pair of SK, we are twins on this pair


----------



## Misstake7198

Millipede said:


> yay finally they've arrived
> 
> 
> Pigalle Follies 100 in Red, I thought it was Rouge de mars but its a beautiful vivid red
> 
> 
> Follies Spikes 100 Specchio (birthday gift from DH)


Gorgeous! I am contemplating which one to get: the black one or the red... Love the both colors! May I ask how they fit?


----------



## Millipede

Misstake7198 said:


> Gorgeous! I am contemplating which one to get: the black one or the red... Love the both colors! May I ask how they fit?


Fits tts tiny bit snug but they stretch out within a few wears


----------



## for3v3rz

I am in Vegas. And yes, I went to the CL store at The Forum Shops. And yes, I found a few sales items.  Can't wait to show everyone my new sales additions.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

msmissybooful said:


> Hey Girls I'm new here and just trying to post something. These are my new babies the so kate 120mm animal. these are my second pair and the addiction begins



Welcome to the forum! Congrats on the heels! They look fab on you!


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> I am in Vegas. And yes, I went to the CL store at The Forum Shops. And yes, I found a few sales items.  Can't wait to show everyone my new sales additions.




oh can't wait too. especially because I know how hard it is to find sizes.


----------



## LKBennettlover

msmissybooful said:


> Hey Girls I'm new here and just trying to post something. These are my new babies the so kate 120mm animal. these are my second pair and the addiction begins



Congrats, they look gorgeous 

Louise


----------



## lovieluvslux

msmissybooful said:


> Hey Girls I'm new here and just trying to post something. These are my new babies the so kate 120mm animal. these are my second pair and the addiction begins


Wow.  I agree with others these look hot on you. I want to try them on now, but in 100mm... I may be out of luck.


----------



## Misstake7198

Millipede said:


> Fits tts tiny bit snug but they stretch out within a few wears


Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

2sale finds @ Saks Decollette Papaya and Piña Spikes, love both!


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> 2sale finds @ Saks Decollette Papaya and Piña Spikes, love both!
> View attachment 2842753
> 
> View attachment 2842755
> 
> View attachment 2842756
> 
> View attachment 2842757
> 
> View attachment 2842758
> View attachment 2842759


Great finds! They look terrific on you!


----------



## Millipede

Mrs. MFH said:


> 2sale finds @ Saks Decollette Papaya and Piña Spikes, love both!
> View attachment 2842753
> 
> View attachment 2842755
> 
> View attachment 2842756
> 
> View attachment 2842757
> 
> View attachment 2842758
> View attachment 2842759


Looking fierce


----------



## mznaterz

Mrs. MFH said:


> 2sale finds @ Saks Decollette Papaya and Piña Spikes, love both!
> View attachment 2842753
> 
> View attachment 2842755
> 
> View attachment 2842756
> 
> View attachment 2842757
> 
> View attachment 2842758
> View attachment 2842759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Wow both amazing sale finds


----------



## glamer

Mrs. MFH said:


> 2sale finds @ Saks Decollette Papaya and Piña Spikes, love both!
> View attachment 2842753
> 
> View attachment 2842755
> 
> View attachment 2842756
> 
> View attachment 2842757
> 
> View attachment 2842758
> View attachment 2842759



Gorgeous! And you are my size! Unfortunately I was traveling away from home and could not get into a saks today - was really looking forward to some sale lubus. Congrats, they look fabulous on you.


----------



## for3v3rz

Here are what I found in Vegas. 

 Maxi Floral Slingback. They run large. Weird sizing I went half size down. 



So Kate Python



Geo leopard 



Getting my pedi


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> 2sale finds @ Saks Decollette Papaya and Piña Spikes, love both!
> View attachment 2842753
> 
> View attachment 2842755
> 
> View attachment 2842756
> 
> View attachment 2842757
> 
> View attachment 2842758
> View attachment 2842759


Very beautiful sale finds


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Here are what I found in Vegas.
> 
> Maxi Floral Slingback. They run large. Weird sizing I went half size down.
> View attachment 2843065
> 
> 
> So Kate Python
> View attachment 2843066
> 
> 
> Geo leopard
> View attachment 2843067
> 
> 
> Getting my pedi
> View attachment 2843069
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843070


Great CL sale haul, twins on the SK Python  enjoy your trip in Vegas


----------



## tiffanypowers17

msmissybooful said:


> Hey Girls I'm new here and just trying to post something. These are my new babies the so kate 120mm animal. these are my second pair and the addiction begins




Nice pics!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

BirkinLover77 said:


> Great CL sale haul, twins on the SK Python  enjoy your trip in Vegas




Nice!!! Love that last pair! Very unique!


----------



## Misstake7198

Got these Pigalle Follies 100 gold glitter today at Saks!


----------



## for3v3rz

Misstake7198 said:


> Got these Pigalle Follies 100 gold glitter today at Saks!




Pretty I been eyeing in these but wish it was in 120.


----------



## Misstake7198

for3v3rz said:


> Pretty I been eyeing in these but wish it was in 120.




I wish I could even stand in 120!


----------



## Misstake7198

My Cinderella shoes up close


----------



## Natasha210

for3v3rz said:


> Pretty I been eyeing in these but wish it was in 120.



Beautiful shoes! I tried them on yesterday at david jones in melbourne they were 120mm! Maybe you can contact them!


----------



## Natasha210

Received my pigalle follies maxi fiori from lauren at saks and rouge nail polish from ebay a day before xmas super happy  
I also got a pair of flats a while back from ebay very cute


----------



## betty.lee

Mrs. MFH said:


> 2sale finds @ Saks Decollette Papaya and Piña Spikes, love both!
> View attachment 2842753
> 
> View attachment 2842755
> 
> View attachment 2842756
> 
> View attachment 2842757
> 
> View attachment 2842758
> View attachment 2842759



so gorgeous. I love the papaya on you, you rock that color so well. 



for3v3rz said:


> Here are what I found in Vegas.
> 
> Maxi Floral Slingback. They run large. Weird sizing I went half size down.
> View attachment 2843065
> 
> 
> So Kate Python
> View attachment 2843066
> 
> 
> Geo leopard
> View attachment 2843067
> 
> 
> Getting my pedi
> View attachment 2843069
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843070




so jealous of your maxi fiori allenisima and python. what is your size again? 



Misstake7198 said:


> My Cinderella shoes up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843126



definitely a Cinderella moment. congrats. 



Natasha210 said:


> Received my pigalle follies maxi fiori from lauren at saks and rouge nail polish from ebay a day before xmas super happy
> I also got a pair of flats a while back from ebay very cute



yay, I love love my maxi fioris. we're twinies.


----------



## for3v3rz

betty.lee said:


> so jealous of your maxi fiori allenisima and python. what is your size again?




35, but I fit a 34.5 in the Allenisima or any sling backs without elastic band. When I ask the SA at the store to try on the smaller size, the 1st thing she said is "the shoe is not made for walking." Feels like she didn't want to bring out the shoes.

They still have the Papaye water snake in 35 if your are interested.


----------



## Millipede

Misstake7198 said:


> My Cinderella shoes up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843126


Oooooo beautiful


----------



## Millipede

Misstake7198 said:


> My Cinderella shoes up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843126





for3v3rz said:


> Here are what I found in Vegas.
> 
> Maxi Floral Slingback. They run large. Weird sizing I went half size down.
> View attachment 2843065
> 
> 
> So Kate Python
> View attachment 2843066
> 
> 
> Geo leopard
> View attachment 2843067
> 
> 
> Getting my pedi
> View attachment 2843069
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843070




Very nice, well done for getting your size


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> 35, but I fit a 34.5 in the Allenisima or any sling backs without elastic band. When I ask the SA at the store to try on the smaller size, the 1st thing she said is "the shoe is not made for walking." Feels like she didn't want to bring out the shoes.
> 
> They still have the Papaye water snake in 35 if your are interested.




awesome thanks. I think I could stand to take a 34.5 in the watersnake then because my SK leopard is already starting to stretch a lot


----------



## Misstake7198

Millipede said:


> Very nice, well done for getting your size


Thank  you for helping me figuring it out!


----------



## Millipede

Misstake7198 said:


> Thank  you for helping me figuring it out!


Your welcome, ive just ordered the same ones but in the green glitter finish but theyll take 2 weeks to be sent beavuse of the xmas sales, oh well


----------



## Misstake7198

Millipede said:


> Your welcome, ive just ordered the same ones but in the green glitter finish but theyll take 2 weeks to be sent beavuse of the xmas sales, oh well


Don't forget to post pics when you get them!


----------



## for3v3rz

betty.lee said:


> awesome thanks. I think I could stand to take a 34.5 in the watersnake then because my SK leopard is already starting to stretch a lot




I don't think the watersnake will stretch as much. When I 1st put it on, it was very stiff. Feels like the patent ones. The edges also dug into my feet. The toe box is less forgiving as the leopard material.


----------



## Flip88

for3v3rz said:


> Here are what I found in Vegas.
> 
> Maxi Floral Slingback. They run large. Weird sizing I went half size down.
> View attachment 2843065
> 
> 
> So Kate Python
> View attachment 2843066
> 
> 
> Geo leopard
> View attachment 2843067
> 
> 
> Getting my pedi
> View attachment 2843069
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843070



Those So Kates in beautiful python &#128150;


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Here are what I found in Vegas.
> 
> Maxi Floral Slingback. They run large. Weird sizing I went half size down.
> View attachment 2843065
> 
> 
> So Kate Python
> View attachment 2843066
> 
> 
> Geo leopard
> View attachment 2843067
> 
> 
> Getting my pedi
> View attachment 2843069
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843070




Gorgeous new additions *for3v3rz*!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

Lovely new shoes  The slingbacks are gorgeous.

This is my latest addition: decollete 554   they´re very comfortable.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> Here are what I found in Vegas.
> 
> Maxi Floral Slingback. They run large. Weird sizing I went half size down.
> View attachment 2843065
> 
> 
> So Kate Python
> View attachment 2843066
> 
> 
> Geo leopard
> View attachment 2843067
> 
> 
> Getting my pedi
> View attachment 2843069
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843070


Don't tell me you got these 3 beauties on sale! Weren't you lamenting that you can't find shoes in your size?


----------



## LKBennettlover

highheeladdict said:


> Lovely new shoes  The slingbacks are gorgeous.
> 
> This is my latest addition: decollete 554   they´re very comfortable.


 
Oh wow, just lovely. Seriously they look sooo cute on you x


----------



## needloub

I tried on the Viennana's at the last NYC meet-up, and I couldn't get them out of my mind...so glad to get them on Christmas!


----------



## LavenderIce

for3v3rz said:


> Here are what I found in Vegas.
> 
> Maxi Floral Slingback. They run large. Weird sizing I went half size down.
> View attachment 2843065
> 
> 
> So Kate Python
> View attachment 2843066
> 
> 
> Geo leopard
> View attachment 2843067
> 
> 
> Getting my pedi
> View attachment 2843069
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843070



Congrats on your sale finds!  I know how frustrated you were about finding your size at the start of the sale.



highheeladdict said:


> Lovely new shoes  The slingbacks are gorgeous.
> 
> This is my latest addition: decollete 554   they´re very comfortable.



This isn't black, is it?  It looks like navy?  Such a nice color!




Misstake7198 said:


> Got these Pigalle Follies 100 gold glitter today at Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843107
> View attachment 2843108
> View attachment 2843109
> View attachment 2843110
> View attachment 2843111



Pretty!



needloub said:


> I tried on the Viennana's at the last NYC meet-up, and I couldn't get them out of my mind...so glad to get them on Christmas!



The more I see these, the more I like them.  Congrats!


----------



## hhl4vr

Misstake7198 said:


> Got these Pigalle Follies 100 gold glitter today at Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843107
> View attachment 2843108
> View attachment 2843109
> View attachment 2843110
> View attachment 2843111


 
Those are absolutely gorgeous and look amazing on you.


----------



## Misstake7198

hhl4vr said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous and look amazing on you.


Thank you!


----------



## highheeladdict

@LavenderIce: On the box, it says "Blue Khol". It really is a nice color


----------



## betty.lee

needloub said:


> I tried on the Viennana's at the last NYC meet-up, and I couldn't get them out of my mind...so glad to get them on Christmas!




I just love these. so glad you got them too. hope your little one is doing well too.


----------



## highheeladdict

LKBennettlover said:


> Oh wow, just lovely. Seriously they look sooo cute on you x



That´s so nice of you. Thank you


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Pretty I been eyeing in these but wish it was in 120.


Me too. But the 120s are like so hard to find.


----------



## hellyers

PurseACold said:


> Excited for my new Pigalle Follies 100 in red. They're just the shade of red I was hoping to find.


 
Really, really love them!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Misstake7198 said:


> My Cinderella shoes up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843126


Love the beautiful gold treasure


----------



## BirkinLover77

needloub said:


> I tried on the Viennana's at the last NYC meet-up, and I couldn't get them out of my mind...so glad to get them on Christmas!


Congrats on your sale find


----------



## PurseACold

needloub said:


> I tried on the Viennana's at the last NYC meet-up, and I couldn't get them out of my mind...so glad to get them on Christmas!


Congratulations on landing them at last! I agree: these are a pair of shoes that cannot be resisted once tried on!


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> The more I see these, the more I like them.  Congrats!


Thanks!  I was hesitant at first, but when I tried them on, I couldn't get them out of my head!



betty.lee said:


> I just love these. so glad you got them too. hope your little one is doing well too.


Thank you...and she is getting so big...how time flies! 



BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats on your sale find


Thanks...I had to snag them during the sale!



PurseACold said:


> Congratulations on landing them at last! I agree: these are a pair of shoes that cannot be resisted once tried on!


I resisted when I was at Saks, but when I saw them again at the boutique, I gave them a second look!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Courtesy of a lovely TPFer, another pair of So Kate's. Modeling pics later in my collection thread.


----------



## Misstake7198

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the beautiful gold treasure


Thank you!


----------



## Misstake7198

Mrs. MFH said:


> Courtesy of a lovely TPFer, another pair of So Kate's. Modeling pics later in my collection thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846448


Oh my! Beautiful! I love red!


----------



## christinexo

I got these two pairs of So Kate's for Christmas


----------



## bootslavefoher

^very sexy, i am impressed


----------



## Murdamama

needloub said:


> I tried on the Viennana's at the last NYC meet-up, and I couldn't get them out of my mind...so glad to get them on Christmas!




I love the Viennana's! Did you get them TTS & where'd you find them?


----------



## bonnielulu

My lovely booties and they were on sale too, yay!


----------



## Millipede

bonnielulu said:


> View attachment 2847802
> View attachment 2847803
> 
> My lovely booties and they were on sale too, yay!


fabulous and loving the valenino tote


----------



## mzbrown1103

bonnielulu said:


> View attachment 2847802
> View attachment 2847803
> 
> My lovely booties and they were on sale too, yay!


Nice purchases!


----------



## Millipede

Millipede said:


> fabulous and loving the valenino tote


spelling mistake, valentino not valenino


----------



## Millipede

pigalle follies glitter serene (for my sister)


----------



## Millipede

And for myself.....
Allegra 120 black suede


----------



## Millipede

Viennana 100 black suede


----------



## Millipede

oops forgot the pics
Viennana 100 black suede


----------



## Millipede

Tobaggon 100 black patent


----------



## Millipede

Group photo ladies.......................... say cheese


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Group photo ladies.......................... say cheese


Nice black beauties - each so different in style!


----------



## needloub

Murdamama said:


> I love the Viennana's! Did you get them TTS & where'd you find them?


Thanks!  I got them from the Nordstrom's sale.  I took them in my So Kate size...



Millipede said:


> Group photo ladies.......................... say cheese


Cheese!   Beautiful photo!


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> Group photo ladies.......................... say cheese




the toboggan are beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Group photo ladies.......................... say cheese


Love your haul Millipede, you did well on your shopping excursion


----------



## BirkinLover77

bonnielulu said:


> View attachment 2847802
> View attachment 2847803
> 
> My lovely booties and they were on sale too, yay!


Wow, love your boots


----------



## mzbrown1103

Millipede said:


> And for myself.....
> Allegra 120 black suede


Stunning!


----------



## dlina03

Millipede said:


> Group photo ladies.......................... say cheese




Nice family photo!


----------



## bonnielulu

Millipede said:


> fabulous and loving the valenino tote



Thank you  Happy New Year!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Millipede said:


> oops forgot the pics
> Viennana 100 black suede



&#128525;lucky u.
i got the same pair. but it was the 12cm one. n i couldnt stand it. so had to let it go .


----------



## Millipede

Thanks Purseacold, Needloub, Betty.lee, Birkinlover77, Mzbrown1103,Dlina03


----------



## Millipede

Oh thats not good, the place i got them from has some more sizes left in 100 so you should check her out


----------



## highheeladdict

Found these beauties yesterday:  

Pigalle 100
Geo Pump 100.

I´m soooo happy i finally found the pigalle 100 kid


----------



## highheeladdict

I wore the Geo yesterday to a New Year´s Eve party. They`re pretty comfortable


----------



## mzbrown1103

highheeladdict said:


> I wore the Geo yesterday to a New Year´s Eve party. They`re pretty comfortable


Congrats!


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


> I wore the Geo yesterday to a New Year´s Eve party. They`re pretty comfortable


Congrats, they look very beautiful on you


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations on the additions, ladies.


----------



## bonnielulu

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow, love your boots



Thank you! Happy New Year


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Not sure how these will upload but...here's the Christmas haul.

Black Suede So Kate 120's (TTS 40)
Maxi Fiori Pigalle Follies 120 (run small, took size 41)
Black Suede Daffodile Booties (took size 41)
Pina Spikes 120 (TTS 39.5)
Gold Mini Glitter Spikes Pigalle Follies 120 (TTS 40)
Toutenkaboucle ... Gently used ... (run small, took size 41)


----------



## attyxthomas

Loubiwant4me said:


> Not sure how these will upload but...here's the Christmas haul.
> 
> Black Suede So Kate 120's (TTS 40)
> Maxi Fiori Pigalle Follies 120 (run small, took size 41)
> Black Suede Daffodile Booties (took size 41)
> Pina Spikes 120 (TTS 39.5)
> Gold Mini Glitter Spikes Pigalle Follies 120 (TTS 40)
> Toutenkaboucle ... Gently used ... (run small, took size 41)



What a great christmas haul!!! Every one of them is so beautiful!


----------



## needloub

Loubiwant4me said:


> Not sure how these will upload but...here's the Christmas haul.
> 
> Black Suede So Kate 120's (TTS 40)
> Maxi Fiori Pigalle Follies 120 (run small, took size 41)
> Black Suede Daffodile Booties (took size 41)
> Pina Spikes 120 (TTS 39.5)
> Gold Mini Glitter Spikes Pigalle Follies 120 (TTS 40)
> Toutenkaboucle ... Gently used ... (run small, took size 41)



What a haul!


----------



## for3v3rz

Loubiwant4me said:


> Not sure how these will upload but...here's the Christmas haul.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Suede So Kate 120's (TTS 40)
> 
> Maxi Fiori Pigalle Follies 120 (run small, took size 41)
> 
> Black Suede Daffodile Booties (took size 41)
> 
> Pina Spikes 120 (TTS 39.5)
> 
> Gold Mini Glitter Spikes Pigalle Follies 120 (TTS 40)
> 
> Toutenkaboucle ... Gently used ... (run small, took size 41)




Love the gold spikes.


----------



## Christchrist

Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849431




Those shoes are so hot! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Those shoes are so hot! Congrats!




I'm so excited. Thank you


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849431




oh my sparkles. lovely.


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> oh my sparkles. Lovely.




&#128536;&#128096;&#128588;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Loubiwant4me said:


> Not sure how these will upload but...here's the Christmas haul.
> 
> Black Suede So Kate 120's (TTS 40)
> Maxi Fiori Pigalle Follies 120 (run small, took size 41)
> Black Suede Daffodile Booties (took size 41)
> Pina Spikes 120 (TTS 39.5)
> Gold Mini Glitter Spikes Pigalle Follies 120 (TTS 40)
> Toutenkaboucle ... Gently used ... (run small, took size 41)


Great Christmas haul for you


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849431


You look gorgeous and sexy in these pigalle


----------



## Christchrist

birkinlover77 said:


> you look gorgeous and sexy in these pigalle




&#128536;


----------



## Millipede

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849431




So chic


----------



## Millipede

Valnina 100 Glitter - Version Poudre


Sexy 100 Glitter Nude


Glittering Girls together


----------



## peachcordial

Millipede said:


> Valnina 100 Glitter - Version Poudre
> 
> 
> Sexy 100 Glitter Nude
> 
> 
> Glittering Girls together



Stunning! Love the sparkle


----------



## highheeladdict

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849431




I love this shoe! Congrats


----------



## mzbrown1103

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849431


Gorg!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849431


Love them on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Millipede said:


> Valnina 100 Glitter - Version Poudre
> 
> 
> Sexy 100 Glitter Nude
> 
> 
> Glittering Girls together



Yes I agree


----------



## Christchrist

lavenderduckiez said:


> love them on you!







mzbrown1103 said:


> gorg!




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## mzbrown1103

Loubiwant4me said:


> Not sure how these will upload but...here's the Christmas haul.
> 
> Black Suede So Kate 120's (TTS 40)
> Maxi Fiori Pigalle Follies 120 (run small, took size 41)
> Black Suede Daffodile Booties (took size 41)
> Pina Spikes 120 (TTS 39.5)
> Gold Mini Glitter Spikes Pigalle Follies 120 (TTS 40)
> Toutenkaboucle ... Gently used ... (run small, took size 41)


Nice haul!


----------



## shoes4ever

Loubiwant4me said:


> Not sure how these will upload but...here's the Christmas haul.
> 
> Black Suede So Kate 120's (TTS 40)
> Maxi Fiori Pigalle Follies 120 (run small, took size 41)
> Black Suede Daffodile Booties (took size 41)
> Pina Spikes 120 (TTS 39.5)
> Gold Mini Glitter Spikes Pigalle Follies 120 (TTS 40)
> Toutenkaboucle ... Gently used ... (run small, took size 41)



WOW ---- love your christmas haul. Fabulous mix of styles.


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Group photo ladies.......................... say cheese


Millipede...Happy 2015 - wish you a fabulous red soled year ahead. Congrats on all the many new pairs - love them all.


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Millipede...Happy 2015 - wish you a fabulous red soled year ahead. Congrats on all the many new pairs - love them all.


 


thanks shoes4ever and a happy red soled 2015 to you as well.


----------



## Misstake7198

Loubiwant4me said:


> Not sure how these will upload but...here's the Christmas haul.
> 
> Black Suede So Kate 120's (TTS 40)
> Maxi Fiori Pigalle Follies 120 (run small, took size 41)
> Black Suede Daffodile Booties (took size 41)
> Pina Spikes 120 (TTS 39.5)
> Gold Mini Glitter Spikes Pigalle Follies 120 (TTS 40)
> Toutenkaboucle ... Gently used ... (run small, took size 41)


That's a haul and a half!


----------



## bootslavefoher

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849431



those are so so sexy, I think I am in love


----------



## Meeka41

Christchrist said:


> Pigalili!!!!!!! My feet are swollen but that's ok. I'm in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849431




You have impeccable taste in shoes&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128096;&#128096;&#128096;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Christchrist

bootslavefoher said:


> those are so so sexy, I think I am in love







Meeka41 said:


> You have impeccable taste in shoes&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128096;&#128096;&#128096;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;




Thank you. More to come teehee


----------



## Meeka41

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. More to come teehee




I will be waiting &#128064;&#128064;&#128064;I'm afraid to wear heels so scared I will fall but I love the way they look&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

My new-to-me Manovra Slingback Flats!!!! My first pair of Loubs!! &#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;






^^ my favorite Jordans have red soles as well &#128527;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LV BarbieDoll said:


> My new-to-me Manovra Slingback Flats!!!! My first pair of Loubs!! &#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2855830
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855831
> 
> ^^ my favorite Jordans have red soles as well &#128527;



Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## mznaterz

I can't seem to find the Jordans any were


----------



## shoes4ever

LV BarbieDoll said:


> My new-to-me Manovra Slingback Flats!!!! My first pair of Loubs!! &#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2855830
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855831
> 
> ^^ my favorite Jordans have red soles as well &#128527;


Congrats on your first pair. They are the perfect combo of sexy n comfy.


----------



## sfennell14

Purchased today, my first pair of Louboutin boots - "Apollobotta"...


----------



## for3v3rz

sfennell14 said:


> View attachment 2857905
> 
> 
> Purchased today, my first pair of Louboutin boots - "Apollobotta"...




Very eye catching. Don't forget to post picture when you wear them.


----------



## atrain

I got a little sale treat this week! Purple suede Flo.


----------



## BirkinLover77

atrain said:


> I got a little sale treat this week! Purple suede Flo.
> View attachment 2857923


Very beautiful color, congrats on your sale purchase


----------



## Aplblsm

Hi ladies. Just got these Decolletes in jazz camel. Is this close enough to be my nude color?  Thanks.


----------



## mama13drama99

Aplblsm said:


> Hi ladies. Just got these Decolletes in jazz camel. Is this close enough to be my nude color?  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2858615




Absolutely!!!! Very pretty color!  &#128154;&#128151;. Will you wear them to the luncheon next month?


----------



## Aplblsm

mama13drama99 said:


> Absolutely!!!! Very pretty color!  &#128154;&#128151;. Will you wear them to the luncheon next month?



Thanks!  I think I just might wear them next month with my pearls! Or maybe one special day this week!


----------



## Dolcevitanyc

Pigalle 100 in nude


----------



## shoes4ever

sfennell14 said:


> View attachment 2857905
> 
> 
> Purchased today, my first pair of Louboutin boots - "Apollobotta"...


Very nice - i've been eyeing these boots online for the longest time ever. Do the metal rivets make them heavy to wear?


----------



## Millipede

Dolcevitanyc said:


> Pigalle 100 in nude


 
very chic


----------



## Millipede

Result of browsing (YEAH RIGHT!!!)


Pigalle follies 100 - black patent, I actually don't have a plain black court shoe


Pigalle Follies 100 - Glitter mint


----------



## Millipede

The Pigalle Follies plant.....


----------



## PurseACold

Gorgeous! I need a plant that grow Louboutins


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous! I need a plant that grow Louboutins


 
yep, you think if we plant one well get a loubi tree......


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> The Pigalle Follies plant.....




hehe. &#128584;&#128586;


----------



## engineerinheels

Had the opportunity to visit a boutique finally. I couldn't resist trying on and purchasing some Daffodiles.

Date night with these immediately.


----------



## mznaterz

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous! I need a plant that grow Louboutins


Yes I was thinking the same thing


----------



## hhl4vr

engineerinheels said:


> Had the opportunity to visit a boutique finally. I couldn't resist trying on and purchasing some Daffodiles.
> 
> Date night with these immediately.


 
They look great on you.


----------



## BirkinLover77

engineerinheels said:


> Had the opportunity to visit a boutique finally. I couldn't resist trying on and purchasing some Daffodiles.
> 
> Date night with these immediately.


Very beautiful. How comfortable are these? What about the sizing?


----------



## for3v3rz

Dolcevitanyc said:


> Pigalle 100 in nude



Pretty, may I ask what size do you wear in the Pigalle 100?


----------



## shaggy360

engineerinheels said:


> Had the opportunity to visit a boutique finally. I couldn't resist trying on and purchasing some Daffodiles.
> 
> Date night with these immediately.



I'm speechless!!

Very very very HOT!!


----------



## DebbiNC

engineerinheels said:


> Had the opportunity to visit a boutique finally. I couldn't resist trying on and purchasing some Daffodiles.
> 
> Date night with these immediately.



Down deep inside, I have always wanted a pair of Daffs! Totally impractical for me, but there is something about them that lures me in! They look lovely and you wear them well!


----------



## engineerinheels

Thanks for the compliments guys. The Dallas Boutique is quite nice, as I am sure all are. I got them in the same size as my Pigalle 120s (39).


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> Had the opportunity to visit a boutique finally. I couldn't resist trying on and purchasing some Daffodiles.
> 
> Date night with these immediately.


 
The Daffs look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Dolcevitanyc

for3v3rz said:


> Pretty, may I ask what size do you wear in the Pigalle 100?


38 in these they run a bit small!


----------



## Dolcevitanyc

Relatively new here...wanted to post a pic of my small CL collection...:
Pigalle 100 patent - newest addition by my boyfriend for Xmas
You You 85 patent - addition by the boyfriend for my bday
Bianca 120 patent - my first purchase a year ago


----------



## PurseACold

Dolcevitanyc said:


> Relatively new here...wanted to post a pic of my small CL collection...:
> Pigalle 100 patent - newest addition by my boyfriend for Xmas
> You You 85 patent - addition by the boyfriend for my bday
> Bianca 120 patent - my first purchase a year ago


Those are great classics! Plus you have a great boyfriend


----------



## betty.lee

Dolcevitanyc said:


> Relatively new here...wanted to post a pic of my small CL collection...:
> 
> Pigalle 100 patent - newest addition by my boyfriend for Xmas
> 
> You You 85 patent - addition by the boyfriend for my bday
> 
> Bianca 120 patent - my first purchase a year ago




beautiful classic pieces. that bf is a keeper.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Found some steals! Gwynitta sandal off eBay brand new 
And the Ostri Sling which I got from Stanley Korshak at 65% off


----------



## Millipede

Kenyanqn said:


> Found some steals! Gwynitta sandal off eBay brand new
> And the Ostri Sling which I got from Stanley Korshak at 65% off
> View attachment 2862151
> View attachment 2862152


looking good

BTW shoe twins on both


----------



## Kenyanqn

Millipede said:


> looking good
> 
> BTW shoe twins on both




Thanks! Great minds &#128521;


----------



## shoes4ever

Kenyanqn said:


> Found some steals! Gwynitta sandal off eBay brand new
> And the Ostri Sling which I got from Stanley Korshak at 65% off
> View attachment 2862151
> View attachment 2862152


Kenyanqn - these look great on you. Love the Gwynitta colors esp with the pink nailpaint.


----------



## Kenyanqn

shoes4ever said:


> Kenyanqn - these look great on you. Love the Gwynitta colors esp with the pink nailpaint.




Thank you shoes4ever! &#128522;


----------



## mznaterz

Kenyanqn said:


> Found some steals! Gwynitta sandal off eBay brand new
> And the Ostri Sling which I got from Stanley Korshak at 65% off
> View attachment 2862151
> View attachment 2862152



Both are beautiful pairs of shoes


----------



## yellowdaisy14

My new Corafront pumps ..I'm in &#128156;


----------



## for3v3rz

I receive this today by mail. I got it from EBay new. The toe box is so small and my left toe is killing. It looks so nice and I don't want to resell it. I am going to find a way to stretch the toe area. Is canvas so I don't know how much it will give. Is a 35 but fits like a 34.5  The break in period is going to be &%#*. Hahaa


----------



## shoes4ever

yellowdaisy14 said:


> My new Corafront pumps ..I'm in &#128156;



 i've been lusting after these online daily and trying very very hard not to order them. But these are so hard to resist - perfect for Valentines Day. I even want the Corafront version in the white flats.


----------



## shoes4ever

for3v3rz said:


> I receive this today by mail. I got it from EBay new. The toe box is so small and my left toe is killing. It looks so nice and I don't want to resell it. I am going to find a way to stretch the toe area. Is canvas so I don't know how much it will give. Is a 35 but fits like a 34.5  The break in period is going to be &%#*. Hahaa
> 
> View attachment 2863604
> 
> View attachment 2863606


for3v3rz - agree with you about these being too cute to sell. They will stretch out for sure tho not as much as patent. I have these in the Geo spiked sling version and went up a size yet they are still too snug for me.


----------



## fashpassion

Kenyanqn said:


> Found some steals! Gwynitta sandal off eBay brand new
> And the Ostri Sling which I got from Stanley Korshak at 65% off
> View attachment 2862151
> View attachment 2862152


hi.. what size fit you in the "Ostri Sling". I am a 9 in all of CL and ordered a 9 in these wondering if these will be fine. Thanks


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Black Crystal Python  


60% Sale find Athena Alta 100 Pony


----------



## hellyers

New Ron ron I picked up today. Been after these for a while.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> I receive this today by mail. I got it from EBay new. The toe box is so small and my left toe is killing. It looks so nice and I don't want to resell it. I am going to find a way to stretch the toe area. Is canvas so I don't know how much it will give. Is a 35 but fits like a 34.5  The break in period is going to be &%#*. Hahaa
> 
> View attachment 2863604
> 
> View attachment 2863606




ah I'm so glad you got them, I totally saw those and had it on my watch list for awhile. they are so darling.


----------



## betty.lee

hellyers said:


> New Ron ron I picked up today. Been after these for a while.



love the color! 



Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Black Crystal Python
> View attachment 2863972
> 
> 60% Sale find Athena Alta 100 Pony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863977
> View attachment 2863979




the black looks spectacular on you. although I voted for white I'm glad you did what your heart desired most. 

and what a great sale find.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

shoes4ever said:


> i've been lusting after these online daily and trying very very hard not to order them. But these are so hard to resist - perfect for Valentines Day. I even want the Corafront version in the white flats.



Thank you. ..get them !!! The flats are so cute too


----------



## Kenyanqn

mznaterz said:


> Both are beautiful pairs of shoes




Thanks 



fashpassion said:


> hi.. what size fit you in the "Ostri Sling". I am a 9 in all of CL and ordered a 9 in these wondering if these will be fine. Thanks




Hi! I ordered my regular CL size in these (38) and they fit perfectly. I think you should be fine with the 9. Good luck!


----------



## BirkinLover77

yellowdaisy14 said:


> My new Corafront pumps ..I'm in &#128156;



Very Nice



for3v3rz said:


> I receive this today by mail. I got it from EBay new. The toe box is so small and my left toe is killing. It looks so nice and I don't want to resell it. I am going to find a way to stretch the toe area. Is canvas so I don't know how much it will give. Is a 35 but fits like a 34.5  The break in period is going to be &%#*. Hahaa
> 
> View attachment 2863604
> 
> View attachment 2863606



I agree with you work those beauty and stretch them out


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Black Crystal Python
> View attachment 2863972
> 
> 60% Sale find Athena Alta 100 Pony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863977
> View attachment 2863979


Very Beautiful


----------



## highheeladdict

I`ve spend way too much money on these babies... but hey... YOLO  I´m soooo happy that I could find them in my size   And 10% off `cause i`m "such a good customer"


----------



## shoes4ever

highheeladdict said:


> I`ve spend way too much money on these babies... but hey... YOLO  I´m soooo happy that I could find them in my size   And 10% off `cause i`m "such a good customer"


These are very pretty - really like graphic design


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


> I`ve spend way too much money on these babies... but hey... YOLO  I´m soooo happy that I could find them in my size   And 10% off `cause i`m "such a good customer"


Beautiful!!! Love the unique design on these fab SK and we are twins


----------



## highheeladdict

I hope, someday we`ll be shoe twins on the Hot Chick... I love them, but I don´t know if I´ll ever be able to walk in them...


----------



## Loubspassion

highheeladdict said:


> I`ve spend way too much money on these babies... but hey... YOLO  I´m soooo happy that I could find them in my size   And 10% off `cause i`m "such a good customer"



Wow these are magnificent!! Enjoy


----------



## Dolcevitanyc

Pigalle follies  in grey. Picked these up yesterday, what do you girls think about this color?


----------



## LavenderIce

Dolcevitanyc said:


> Pigalle follies  in grey. Picked these up yesterday, what do you girls think about this color?




I love grey so this is a good buy in my book.


----------



## highheeladdict

I like it too. Very elegant.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Dolcevitanyc said:


> Pigalle follies  in grey. Picked these up yesterday, what do you girls think about this color?


I love the Grey!!! I have not seen many Grey in CL book so enjoy your purchase


----------



## for3v3rz

highheeladdict said:


> I`ve spend way too much money on these babies... but hey... YOLO  I´m soooo happy that I could find them in my size   And 10% off `cause i`m "such a good customer"




Nice color. Where at 10% off? I am always an sucker for a discount.


----------



## stilly

Dolcevitanyc said:


> Pigalle follies  in grey. Picked these up yesterday, what do you girls think about this color?


 


I love the gray! Did you get them in the 100mm or 120mm heel?


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> I`ve spend way too much money on these babies... but hey... YOLO  I´m soooo happy that I could find them in my size   And 10% off `cause i`m "such a good customer"


 

So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dolcevitanyc

Thanks! I got these in the 100, I can't walk in the 120...hopefully one day I will! 

I love your newest purchase as well!


----------



## Dolcevitanyc

Thanks!


----------



## Dolcevitanyc

BirkinLover77 said:


> I love the Grey!!! I have not seen many Grey in CL book so enjoy your purchase



The SA told me this color sold out in just two days!


----------



## bunnyr




----------



## mznaterz

bunnyr said:


> View attachment 2866325
> View attachment 2866326
> View attachment 2866327
> View attachment 2866328





Whoa  I need the detail on ever pair


----------



## bunnyr

mznaterz said:


> Whoa  I need the detail on ever pair




Décolleté 868 in 100 black 
FILO in 120 plum 
Simple pump in 100 black 
Décolleté 868 in 100 nude 
Just started and addicted. Lol.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> So gorgeous!!!


----------



## mznaterz

I'm obsesses with every pair how is the fit is it tts?


----------



## bunnyr

mznaterz said:


> I'm obsesses with every pair how is the fit is it tts?




For me the décolleté 868 is most comfortable. The filo has most toe cleavage but since it's not pointy toes it fits more comfortably. The simple is ok too. I went with my normal 35.5 size. I can't ever size up, I end up with heel spillage.


----------



## bunnyr

Not sure if I am keeping these. Got my usual size as the length is always ok but so squished in the front. Sigh...


----------



## Millipede

Bit of history:  Ive ordered 3 So Kates in the past and really struggled with them so ive sent them back but my husband has bought me a Hermes Kelly 32 gold and this shoe was made for the bag


Ive been practicing with an odd technique which is to wear one so kate and one pigalle follie 100 and walk around the house on both carpeted and tiled floors, and it seems to be working.


Let me introduce the So Kate 120 - Nude blush 3, or Maya


----------



## Millipede

Then I bought 2 more:


So Kate 120 tie dye 
So Kate 120 Pervenche (still unsure about these though)


Also ordered the So Kate 120 gris and So Kate 120 silver Lurex kaa, i'll upload pics when I receive them.


----------



## Millipede

So Kate Pervenche


----------



## margcl

Got these Décolleté 554, 70mm in. TTS for me!


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> So Kate Pervenche


Millipede - a lovely n diverse So Kate collection you have starting there. All the best with your dual shoe trick - so if i understand correctly u wear one 100mm n one 120mm shoe?


----------



## shoes4ever

mfc103 said:


> Got these Décolleté 554, 70mm in. TTS for me!


Lovely classic pair in an easy to wear all day height - enjoy your new shoes.


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Millipede - a lovely n diverse So Kate collection you have starting there. All the best with your dual shoe trick - so if i understand correctly u wear one 100mm n one 120mm shoe?




yeah I hobble around but it allows me to get used to the height on the shoe then I change over


----------



## caitvee

Dolcevitanyc said:


> Pigalle follies  in grey. Picked these up yesterday, what do you girls think about this color?


love it! would love more pictures as I was considering this pair myself.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

My new So Kate Aquarium. The fading green Python is amazing!


----------



## PurseACold

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new So Kate Aquarium. The fading green Python is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869216


So beautiful and striking. Really invokes a fish-like look in a gorgeous way.


----------



## Christina2

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new So Kate Aquarium. The fading green Python is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869216


I agree. Bet it looks even better in person ?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new So Kate Aquarium. The fading green Python is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869216


Congrats to you love  the print and saw them in person they are so amazing


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> So Kate Pervenche


Very beautiful Collection, love all your choices


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new So Kate Aquarium. The fading green Python is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869216


Beautiful!  Would love to see mod pics


----------



## shoes4ever

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new So Kate Aquarium. The fading green Python is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869216


 Congrats on your new So Kates. Adore the skin of these - the colours are TDF. Wish they came in other styles as well.


----------



## Sarah2029

So in love with my new Simple 70s from TPF member jessicarabbit83!! She is awesome! I am so excited that they match with my one and only LV bag, Brea MM in amarante vernis. Got them in size 38.5 and they are perfect...I typically wear a size 8.


----------



## highheeladdict

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My new So Kate Aquarium. The fading green Python is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869216



 Wow...I´m speechless. They`re so gorgeous!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Sarah2029 said:


> So in love with my new Simple 70s from TPF member jessicarabbit83!! She is awesome! I am so excited that they match with my one and only LV bag, Brea MM in amarante vernis. Got them in size 38.5 and they are perfect...I typically wear a size 8.


Congrats to You


----------



## shoes4ever

Sarah2029 said:


> So in love with my new Simple 70s from TPF member jessicarabbit83!! She is awesome! I am so excited that they match with my one and only LV bag, Brea MM in amarante vernis. Got them in size 38.5 and they are perfect...I typically wear a size 8.


These are a perfect match - enjoy wearing them.


----------



## wobertow

So lucky to have gotten these Ron ron zeppas on sale at saks!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I love my SA!!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Just now posting mod pics, but I've had 'em almost a month.  
Black patent pigalle 120's and blue suede so kates 120
Took 40 in the pigalle, and 39.5 in the SK for a perfect fit with both.

I think I'll post a photo of all the girls together tomorrow in daylight.  This camera is not doing them justice at all.


----------



## Kalos

wobertow said:


> So lucky to have gotten these Ron ron zeppas on sale at saks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870621
> View attachment 2870622
> View attachment 2870623
> 
> I love my SA!!




Great shoes, I love your bag too, where is your bag from?


----------



## wobertow

Kalos said:


> Great shoes, I love your bag too, where is your bag from?




Thanks!!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; It's a mansur gavriel mini bucket bag. It got it from net-a-porter thru PSapp.


----------



## Christchrist

Titi! Amazing yellow.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Titi! Amazing yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872660



Looking fierce!


----------



## Christchrist

lavenderduckiez said:


> looking fierce!




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Titi! Amazing yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872660


They look amazing on you. Is the Titi more of a fluorescent yellow or just a sunny bright yellow?


----------



## Christchrist

It's just sunny.  Not fluorescent at all


----------



## DancinBallerina

BirkinLover77 said:


> New AdditionCL Very Sexy Hot Chick, they are Great but a workout for your ankles. Lol


These look mega hot and sexy, but my god, my ankles are paining me just looking at them lol. 

I don't doubt however that you don't wear them well, I bet you have mastered them to a fine art - 3/4'' is my limit in heels


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> Titi! Amazing yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872660



Gorgeous color &#128525;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Titi! Amazing yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872660


The color is so Hot for the summer


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> The color is so Hot for the summer







Natasha210 said:


> Gorgeous color &#128525;




Thank you. I love it!! It's a great companion to my canary flo


----------



## Millipede

Mrs. MFH said:


> 2sale finds @ Saks Decollette Papaya and Piña Spikes, love both!
> View attachment 2842753
> 
> View attachment 2842755
> 
> View attachment 2842756
> 
> View attachment 2842757
> 
> View attachment 2842758
> View attachment 2842759





Christchrist said:


> Titi! Amazing yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872660



Wow they look hot


----------



## Prada_Princess

highheeladdict said:


> I`ve spend way too much money on these babies... but hey... YOLO  I´m soooo happy that I could find them in my size   And 10% off `cause i`m "such a good customer"



Beautiful!


----------



## cathe_kim

Thanks to jetsetgo I've purchased four louboutins on ebay! Here comes my reveal! 

Very prive pony hair


I got these for $130 on ebay! It was such a steal!!!! 

Velours 120


I got these for $399. There are quite a lot of scuff marks here and there but considering it's a bootie, I thought the price was reasonable. 

Pigalle plato 120


$360! I couldn't believe my luck! There were a lot of scuff marks on the red sole which wasn't mentioned in the original posting so I was able to get $60 back 

And last but not least! Love me 100


They were originally $795 on tradesy but I used a coupon and got them for $595. It's more than I would like to spend on pre-owned shoes but! Considering how I've been searching for them I just had to give it a go! 

Thanks so much for letting me share!  I love my new heels!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks to jetsetgo I've purchased four louboutins on ebay! Here comes my reveal!
> 
> Very prive pony hair
> View attachment 2875123
> 
> I got these for $130 on ebay! It was such a steal!!!!
> 
> Velours 120
> View attachment 2875141
> 
> I got these for $399. There are quite a lot of scuff marks here and there but considering it's a bootie, I thought the price was reasonable.
> 
> Pigalle plato 120
> View attachment 2875151
> 
> $360! I couldn't believe my luck! There were a lot of scuff marks on the red sole which wasn't mentioned in the original posting so I was able to get $60 back
> 
> And last but not least! Love me 100
> View attachment 2875169
> 
> They were originally $795 on tradesy but I used a coupon and got them for $595. It's more than I would like to spend on pre-owned shoes but! Considering how I've been searching for them I just had to give it a go!
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!  I love my new heels!!!!


really nice!


----------



## PurseACold

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks to jetsetgo I've purchased four louboutins on ebay! Here comes my reveal!
> 
> Very prive pony hair
> View attachment 2875123
> 
> I got these for $130 on ebay! It was such a steal!!!!
> 
> Velours 120
> View attachment 2875141
> 
> I got these for $399. There are quite a lot of scuff marks here and there but considering it's a bootie, I thought the price was reasonable.
> 
> Pigalle plato 120
> View attachment 2875151
> 
> $360! I couldn't believe my luck! There were a lot of scuff marks on the red sole which wasn't mentioned in the original posting so I was able to get $60 back
> 
> And last but not least! Love me 100
> View attachment 2875169
> 
> They were originally $795 on tradesy but I used a coupon and got them for $595. It's more than I would like to spend on pre-owned shoes but! Considering how I've been searching for them I just had to give it a go!
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!  I love my new heels!!!!


Wow! Great finds!!


----------



## mznaterz

I wish I was lucky


----------



## lhyannn

Got my hands on these lady peeps with mini glitter and cute patent calf toe!!


----------



## stellaking

PIGALLE Vs SO KATE  
White patent


----------



## hhl4vr

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks to jetsetgo I've purchased four louboutins on ebay! Here comes my reveal!
> 
> Very prive pony hair
> View attachment 2875123
> 
> I got these for $130 on ebay! It was such a steal!!!!
> 
> Velours 120
> View attachment 2875141
> 
> I got these for $399. There are quite a lot of scuff marks here and there but considering it's a bootie, I thought the price was reasonable.
> 
> Pigalle plato 120
> View attachment 2875151
> 
> $360! I couldn't believe my luck! There were a lot of scuff marks on the red sole which wasn't mentioned in the original posting so I was able to get $60 back
> 
> And last but not least! Love me 100
> View attachment 2875169
> 
> They were originally $795 on tradesy but I used a coupon and got them for $595. It's more than I would like to spend on pre-owned shoes but! Considering how I've been searching for them I just had to give it a go!
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share!  I love my new heels!!!!


 
All gorgeous heels -thanks for sharing -love the bootie


----------



## Gingerlicious

This are simply gorgeous - so jealous!


----------



## Gingerlicious

No words to describe my want - love them!


----------



## Gingerlicious

Fantastic find and sale too. Swoon!


----------



## Gingerlicious

Soon. Very soon.


----------



## rdgldy

mznaterz said:


> I wish I was lucky



They're out there-just have to have patience and do the legwork!


----------



## PurseACold

rdgldy said:


> They're out there-just have to have patience and do the legwork!


I agree. Nearly every shoe I've been searching for has turned up. Sometimes, it's taken a couple of years for really hard to find pairs. Sometimes, it's taken a week. And there are some for which I'm still looking  But there is a lot out there if you look methodically and patiently. Good luck!


----------



## mznaterz

rdgldy said:


> They're out there-just have to have patience and do the legwork!



I know I tried the eBay thing that didn't work


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stellaking said:


> PIGALLE Vs SO KATE
> White patent


Love these.  Congrats!  I still have yet to get a white pair because I do not know what to wear them with except a pair of python in Craie in LP.  Still have not worn her.  Your white Pigalle and SK are gorgeous!


----------



## cathe_kim

PurseACold said:


> I agree. Nearly every shoe I've been searching for has turned up. Sometimes, it's taken a couple of years for really hard to find pairs. Sometimes, it's taken a week. And there are some for which I'm still looking  But there is a lot out there if you look methodically and patiently. Good luck!




I totally agree! I'm always on ebay looking for great deals! And sometimes my wishlist items do pop up!


----------



## Icyss

My 1st So Kate Christian Louboutin Shoes. Got this on sale. I'm thinking about returning them because I think it's too tight for my feet&#128542;


----------



## betty.lee

Icyss said:


> My 1st So Kate Christian Louboutin Shoes. Got this on sale. I'm thinking about returning them because I think it's too tight for my feet&#128542;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875838




congrats. how tight are they? mine stretched a whole half size up.


----------



## Icyss

betty.lee said:


> congrats. how tight are they? mine stretched a whole half size up.




Thank you, it's too tight. I've ordered a 6.5, my feet usually fits a 6.5 CL shoes. I thought this will fit me but it turned out it didn't. I should've ordered a size 7 instead. I just realize that I can't return this shoes because it's a final sale! What a bummer!&#128553;


----------



## Misstake7198

Mea Culpa in black suede.


----------



## shaggy360

stellaking said:


> PIGALLE Vs SO KATE
> White patent



Wow!! I love the So Kates in white!


----------



## Christina2

Misstake7198 said:


> Mea Culpa in black suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876021
> View attachment 2876022
> View attachment 2876023


oh - those look fantastic on you. thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Christina2

Icyss said:


> Thank you, it's too tight. I've ordered a 6.5, my feet usually fits a 6.5 CL shoes. I thought this will fit me but it turned out it didn't. I should've ordered a size 7 instead. I just realize that I can't return this shoes because it's a final sale! What a bummer!&#128553;


please dont despair and give up so easily. this forum has some great ideas for stretching the so kate toebox. I used Helenoftroys idea of vaseline and a hair dryer - works great !


----------



## kham

Cabo 120. I Couldn't pass them up on sale. &#128522;


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

does the patent very prive strech out?got it in size 35 but it so tight and stiff.


----------



## stilly

kham said:


> Cabo 120. I Couldn't pass them up on sale. &#128522;
> View attachment 2876139
> View attachment 2876140
> View attachment 2876141




So pretty!


----------



## kham

stilly said:


> So pretty!




Hey Stilly!! Thank you!! &#128538;


----------



## BirkinLover77

kham said:


> Cabo 120. I Couldn't pass them up on sale. &#128522;
> View attachment 2876139
> View attachment 2876140
> View attachment 2876141


Very Nice, love them we are twins


----------



## PurseACold

kham said:


> Cabo 120. I Couldn't pass them up on sale. &#128522;
> View attachment 2876139
> View attachment 2876140
> View attachment 2876141


Great find! Lucky you!


----------



## Misstake7198

Christina2 said:


> oh - those look fantastic on you. thanks so much for posting.


Thank you, I'm excited!


----------



## kham

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Nice, love them we are twins







PurseACold said:


> Great find! Lucky you!




Thank you ladies!!


----------



## betty.lee

Icyss said:


> Thank you, it's too tight. I've ordered a 6.5, my feet usually fits a 6.5 CL shoes. I thought this will fit me but it turned out it didn't. I should've ordered a size 7 instead. I just realize that I can't return this shoes because it's a final sale! What a bummer!&#128553;







Christina2 said:


> please dont despair and give up so easily. this forum has some great ideas for stretching the so kate toebox. I used Helenoftroys idea of vaseline and a hair dryer - works great !




it's true. I sized up on a pair of pigalle follies and now they are way too big. if you can't return them anyway you should try stretching them.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Cabo 120. I Couldn't pass them up on sale. &#128522;
> View attachment 2876139
> View attachment 2876140
> View attachment 2876141



Beautiful! Model pics please!


----------



## cathe_kim

Thanks to my nordstrom SA, i received these beauties today!!!!  pigalle follies in opaline!!!! They are so gorgeous! I got them in 35 but they seem a little bigger than my normal pigalles in 35. Wondering if I should even try to find 34.5 or just stick some pads in them?


----------



## PurseACold

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2877082
> View attachment 2877084
> View attachment 2877085
> 
> 
> Thanks to my nordstrom SA, i received these beauties today!!!!  pigalle follies in opaline!!!! They are so gorgeous! I got them in 35 but they seem a little bigger than my normal pigalles in 35. Wondering if I should even try to find 34.5 or just stick some pads in them?


They are gorgeous! I've found that the Pigalle Follies in patent leather run .5 size big compared to the Pigalles in patent leather. If I were you, I'd get a 34.5.


----------



## PurseACold

PS I'm still waiting for my Follies in rose patent from Saks, so you're giving me hope that mine might be on their way shortly.


----------



## cathe_kim

PurseACold said:


> PS I'm still waiting for my Follies in rose patent from Saks, so you're giving me hope that mine might be on their way shortly.




Really? Ugh I'm so jealous! I wanted the Rose also! Please do a reveal when you get yours!!


----------



## PurseACold

cathe_kim said:


> Really? Ugh I'm so jealous! I wanted the Rose also! Please do a reveal when you get yours!!


I'm jealous of you. The opaline is gorgeous, but I'm trying to resist from buying them because I have the Pigalle Spikes in aquamarine patent, which seems like a similar enough color. It's painful to hold back when I see how gorgeous they are.


----------



## Christina2

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2877082
> View attachment 2877084
> View attachment 2877085
> 
> 
> Thanks to my nordstrom SA, i received these beauties today!!!!  pigalle follies in opaline!!!! They are so gorgeous! I got them in 35 but they seem a little bigger than my normal pigalles in 35. Wondering if I should even try to find 34.5 or just stick some pads in them?


I would agree with PurseACold. If they feel big when new they will be too big when stretched out. Definitely go for the 34.5.


----------



## Millipede

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2877082
> View attachment 2877084
> View attachment 2877085
> 
> 
> Thanks to my nordstrom SA, i received these beauties today!!!!  pigalle follies in opaline!!!! They are so gorgeous! I got them in 35 but they seem a little bigger than my normal pigalles in 35. Wondering if I should even try to find 34.5 or just stick some pads in them?


Wow they look fab. I'm waiting on mine in opaline and rose, but I've been told end of Feb.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2877082
> View attachment 2877084
> View attachment 2877085
> 
> 
> Thanks to my nordstrom SA, i received these beauties today!!!!  pigalle follies in opaline!!!! They are so gorgeous! I got them in 35 but they seem a little bigger than my normal pigalles in 35. Wondering if I should even try to find 34.5 or just stick some pads in them?


Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!  BTW, my Pigalle Follies are half a size down from my Pigalle 100.  I am a 37 in P100s but for PF I am a 36.5 in both 100 and 120 so you might want to size down if its available.


----------



## cathe_kim

Millipede said:


> Wow they look fab. I'm waiting on mine in opaline and rose, but I've been told end of Feb.


 
Really that long? Nordstrom already received stock at their department stores so I bet you'll get it before then!


----------



## cathe_kim

Christina2 said:


> I would agree with PurseACold. If they feel big when new they will be too big when stretched out. Definitely go for the 34.5.


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!  BTW, my Pigalle Follies are half a size down from my Pigalle 100.  I am a 37 in P100s but for PF I am a 36.5 in both 100 and 120 so you might want to size down if its available.


 
I can't find a 34.5 anywhere  I guess they don't come out in 34.5s?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cathe_kim said:


> I can't find a 34.5 anywhere  I guess they don't come out in 34.5s?


Not sure.  Have you checked the Christian Louboutin site?  You should call the Customer Service number on there.  If you cannot find one, hold on to this one.  The best way to pad it is to get a cobbler to do it.  Have him/her put a pad that is approx 1.5-2mm starting where the slope is almost ending making the pad taper off as it goes towards the toe-box.  No gel soles work for me for heel slippage, but when I had this done, it completely stopped it.  The reason you want the pad to taper thinner towards the toe-box is so that the upper part of the toe-box will not squish your toes on top.  Good luck hun!  XOXO!!!


----------



## Millipede

cathe_kim said:


> Really that long? Nordstrom already received stock at their department stores so I bet you'll get it before then!




Believe it or not I ordered them at the beginning of December. I think in America you get stock first then we get it after yourselves.


----------



## shoes4ever

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2877082
> View attachment 2877084
> View attachment 2877085
> 
> 
> Thanks to my nordstrom SA, i received these beauties today!!!!  pigalle follies in opaline!!!! They are so gorgeous! I got them in 35 but they seem a little bigger than my normal pigalles in 35. Wondering if I should even try to find 34.5 or just stick some pads in them?


Very pretty - love this color.


----------



## Icyss

betty.lee said:


> it's true. I sized up on a pair of pigalle follies and now they are way too big. if you can't return them anyway you should try stretching them.




Thank you. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2877082
> View attachment 2877084
> View attachment 2877085
> 
> 
> Thanks to my nordstrom SA, i received these beauties today!!!!  pigalle follies in opaline!!!! They are so gorgeous! I got them in 35 but they seem a little bigger than my normal pigalles in 35. Wondering if I should even try to find 34.5 or just stick some pads in them?


That color is amazing!


----------



## Dorudon

cathe_kim said:


> I can't find a 34.5 anywhere  I guess they don't come out in 34.5s?



They definitely come in size 34,5. I have a pair 

Probably its one of the first sizes that is sold out.


----------



## caitvee

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2877082
> View attachment 2877084
> View attachment 2877085
> 
> 
> Thanks to my nordstrom SA, i received these beauties today!!!!  pigalle follies in opaline!!!! They are so gorgeous! I got them in 35 but they seem a little bigger than my normal pigalles in 35. Wondering if I should even try to find 34.5 or just stick some pads in them?


Those are amazing! I have to tell you, I think the Pigalle Follies is such a sexy shoe, and prefer it to the old school pigalle. I have a pair in black suede... obsessed.


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful! Model pics please!




Here you go Lavenderduckiez. Please excuse the ugly hotel carpeting lol.


----------



## LolasCloset

kham said:


> Here you go Lavenderduckiez. Please excuse the ugly hotel carpeting lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879412
> View attachment 2879416
> 
> View attachment 2879401
> View attachment 2879405



Gorgeous! They look great!


----------



## highheeladdict

kham said:


> Here you go Lavenderduckiez. Please excuse the ugly hotel carpeting lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879412
> View attachment 2879416
> 
> View attachment 2879401
> View attachment 2879405



I always liked this style...but now, seeing your gorgeous pics, i REALLY like it and need to get a pair


----------



## Millipede

So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa


So Kate 120 - Gris


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Gris


Millipede, Love your world of Grey. Love the comparison photo Which one do you love the most?  How would you describe the material on the SK Lurex? Enjoy both of them and the functionality is different depending on your outfit.


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> Millipede, Love your world of Grey. Love the comparison photo Which one do you love the most?  How would you describe the material on the SK Lurex? Enjoy both of them and the functionality is different depending on your outfit.


Thanks BirkinLover77. The material says satin but I wouldnt describe it as satin its like fine threads, if that makes sense. I'll take a close up pic and send that to you, also oddly enough the toe box on the Gris is longer than the lured kaa, weird.


----------



## christinexo

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Gris




LOVE the Gris!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Thanks BirkinLover77. The material says satin but I wouldnt describe it as satin its like fine threads, if that makes sense. I'll take a close up pic and send that to you, also oddly enough the toe box on the Gris is longer than the lured kaa, weird.


Thank you Millipede. The material seem to remind me of the SK Brocart ( Fall 2014) that I have in my collection, same here it stated saten but the material was like a weave of thread very delicate pattern but I do love the Gold pattern on them Here a photo of the SK Brocart


----------



## Millipede

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2877082
> View attachment 2877084
> View attachment 2877085
> 
> 
> Thanks to my nordstrom SA, i received these beauties today!!!!  pigalle follies in opaline!!!! They are so gorgeous! I got them in 35 but they seem a little bigger than my normal pigalles in 35. Wondering if I should even try to find 34.5 or just stick some pads in them?





BirkinLover77 said:


> Thank you Millipede. The material seem to remind me of the SK Brocart ( Fall 2014) that I have in my collection, same here it stated saten but the material was like a weave of thread very delicate pattern but I do love the Gold pattern on them Here a photo of the SK Brocart



Yes that's the material. Gorgeous shoes btw


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Gris


Gorgeous!! Love both shoes, particularly with the YSL bag (do you like it, BTW? I'm debating getting one. There's something about that tassel  ). I also like the So Kate Lurex much better than the Decollete in the same material. I'd gotten and returned the Decollete because something about the shoes didn't look quite right. But the proportions with the fabric look just great in the So Kate.


----------



## Millipede

christinexo said:


> LOVE the Gris!


 
Thank you, this grey colour is one of my favourite colours I find it's just so chic and makes a change from black.


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!! Love both shoes, particularly with the YSL bag (do you like it, BTW? I'm debating getting one. There's something about that tassel  ). I also like the So Kate Lurex much better than the Decollete in the same material. I'd gotten and returned the Decollete because something about the shoes didn't look quite right. But the proportions with the fabric look just great in the So Kate.




Thanks PurseACold.


The ysl bag is so cute, I had the one without the tassle but returned it because just looked quite boring and nothing special but the tassle is the thing which takes this from being a simple bag to something special, and I totally agree with you about the proportions of this shoe on the So Kate, they are just right.


I think for people who are a little reluctant to try the So Kate this shoe would be perfect because when I compare this shoe with the other So Kate this seems to be easier to walk in.................. mind you might just be in my head cos I lurrrrrrrrrrrrve the shoe :lolots: :lolots: :lolots:


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Thanks PurseACold.
> 
> 
> The ysl bag is so cute, I had the one without the tassle but returned it because just looked quite boring and nothing special but the tassle is the thing which takes this from being a simple bag to something special, and I totally agree with you about the proportions of this shoe on the So Kate, they are just right.
> 
> 
> I think for people who are a little reluctant to try the So Kate this shoe would be perfect because when I compare this shoe with the other So Kate this seems to be easier to walk in.................. mind you might just be in my head cos I lurrrrrrrrrrrrve the shoe :lolots: :lolots: :lolots:


I just might try it out next time I'm at one of the boutiques, because I am scared off by the SK. One last question about the bag before we can return to CL subject matter, if you don't mind - is that the medium or the small size? It looks perfect!


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> I just might try it out next time I'm at one of the boutiques, because I am scared off by the SK. One last question about the bag before we can return to CL subject matter, if you don't mind - is that the medium or the small size? It looks perfect!


 
Its the medium, I tried the small but the medium was more versatile so can be worn in the day with the strap then tuck the strap in and use as a clutch for the evening.


----------



## kham

LolasCloset said:


> Gorgeous! They look great!







highheeladdict said:


> I always liked this style...but now, seeing your gorgeous pics, i REALLY like it and need to get a pair




Thank you LolasCloset and Highheeladdict!! &#128522;


----------



## cathe_kim

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Gris




Gorgeous! I wish I am able to rock So Kates..


----------



## maithaa

Louboutin spike me in sirene &#128153;


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Gris


Millipede these are lovely add ons to your growing So Kate addiction  And your bag collection is divine. Time to start your collection thread me thinks


----------



## shoes4ever

At last my new 'must-have' shoes of the season arrived - OTROT. I love the swish of the fringe when i walk. They are definitely unique n edgey... n remind me of why i fell in love with CLs


----------



## shoes4ever

The back of the shoes


----------



## Millipede

cathe_kim said:


> Gorgeous! I wish I am able to rock So Kates..



Thanks, I was reluctant like you and some of the finishes and prints that the so Kate come in weren't available in my staple style of the PF but the finish which pushed me into the so Kate was the nude in maya. My husband bought me the Hermes Kelly in gold and I thought that show is perfect and I will train myself to wear that heel, so the training began and continues.....


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Millipede these are lovely add ons to your growing So Kate addiction  And your bag collection is divine. Time to start your collection thread me thinks



Thanks shoes4ever, your always so sweet. 

I think I might just for you and my DH who has never been interested in my shoes or bags or other stuff but since I've been on tpf he shows an interest and is always saying so what look you going for today, and what pics you gonna show your "sisters" on tpf, he calls the tpfers my online family, which is cute.


Although I dread the day he is gonna start giving me advice on what to wear ulhair:


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> At last my new 'must-have' shoes of the season arrived - OTROT. I love the swish of the fringe when i walk. They are definitely unique n edgey... n remind me of why i fell in love with CLs



Wow these are so fab, I can see you swishing away girl


----------



## LolasCloset

shoes4ever said:


> At last my new 'must-have' shoes of the season arrived - OTROT. I love the swish of the fringe when i walk. They are definitely unique n edgey... n remind me of why i fell in love with CLs



These are amazing! I wasn't sure what they would be like just from the stock photos, but the colours are so vivid and the swish is TDF! Wear them in good health (and some modshots pls,   )!


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Wow these are so fab, I can see you swishing away girl



Thank you Millipede - glad you like them as these are certainly not everyones cup of tea. I tried them on in the all black version as well - but the coloured ones were just more va va voom.


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Thanks shoes4ever, your always so sweet.
> 
> I think I might just for you and my DH who has never been interested in my shoes or bags or other stuff but since I've been on tpf he shows an interest and is always saying so what look you going for today, and what pics you gonna show your "sisters" on tpf, he calls the tpfers my online family, which is cute.
> 
> 
> Although I dread the day he is gonna start giving me advice on what to wear ulhair:



Waiting for your thread (runs off to grab some popcorn). That's so sweet that your DH shows an active interest - and i totally get what he means by your tpf family. This forum is so addictive that i find myself checking at odd hours just to see whats new - cray cray me


----------



## shoes4ever

LolasCloset said:


> These are amazing! I wasn't sure what they would be like just from the stock photos, but the colours are so vivid and the swish is TDF! Wear them in good health (and some modshots pls,   )!



 LolasCloset - Your bang on about the stock photos even i saw online - but in real life they're nicer for sure. More importantly when i tried them on --- the swoosh had my heart thumping and i almost broke out into the Cha Cha


----------



## LolasCloset

shoes4ever said:


> LolasCloset - Your bang on about the stock photos even i saw online - but in real life they're nicer for sure. More importantly when i tried them on --- the swoosh had my heart thumping and i almost broke out into the Cha Cha



The thumping heart is a good sign!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Gris


Congrats!  Love both, but especially the Gris.  Really would love one but must behave, ugh!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

BirkinLover77 said:


> Thank you Millipede. The material seem to remind me of the SK Brocart ( Fall 2014) that I have in my collection, same here it stated saten but the material was like a weave of thread very delicate pattern but I do love the Gold pattern on them Here a photo of the SK Brocart


WOW!  That is really pretty.  So much better than what I saw in the look-book at the boutique.  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Gris




Ohhh I likey


----------



## BirkinLover77

shoes4ever said:


> At last my new 'must-have' shoes of the season arrived - OTROT. I love the swish of the fringe when i walk. They are definitely unique n edgey... n remind me of why i fell in love with CLs


Shoes4ever, Congrats, Beautiful, You will look Hot in these in the spring summer, rock thoes beauty


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WOW!  That is really pretty.  So much better than what I saw in the look-book at the boutique.  Congrats!


Thank you HelenOfTroy45, It's Beautiful and I love your collection


----------



## Millipede

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Congrats!  Love both, but especially the Gris.  Really would love one but must behave, ugh!!!



Thank you, yep we gotta behave .............. But we never do :lolots:


----------



## PurseACold

shoes4ever said:


> At last my new 'must-have' shoes of the season arrived - OTROT. I love the swish of the fringe when i walk. They are definitely unique n edgey... n remind me of why i fell in love with CLs


Wowzers! Would love to see model pics. I've been wondering about these special beauties!


----------



## betty.lee

shoes4ever said:


> At last my new 'must-have' shoes of the season arrived - OTROT. I love the swish of the fringe when i walk. They are definitely unique n edgey... n remind me of why i fell in love with CLs




so much fun. please post mod shots too.


----------



## shoes4ever

BirkinLover77 said:


> Shoes4ever, Congrats, Beautiful, You will look Hot in these in the spring summer, rock thoes beauty





betty.lee said:


> so much fun. please post mod shots too.





PurseACold said:


> Wowzers! Would love to see model pics. I've been wondering about these special beauties!



Thank you ladies


----------



## Nene1819

@shoes4ever Omg! I over love. I plan to purchase these as well. It was defiantly love at first sight. How do they fit? There's no store in my city so I always have to buy pray they fit, if not return pray my size is available and the third. Thanks for the pics she is gorgeous!


----------



## Nene1819

shoes4ever said:


> At last my new 'must-have' shoes of the season arrived - OTROT. I love the swish of the fringe when i walk. They are definitely unique n edgey... n remind me of why i fell in love with CLs




@shoes4ever Omg! I over love. I plan to purchase these as well. It was defiantly love at first sight. How do they fit? There's no store in my city so I always have to buy pray they fit, if not return pray my size is available and the third. Thanks for the pics she is gorgeous!


----------



## shoes4ever

nene1819 said:


> @shoes4ever omg! I over love. I plan to purchase these as well. It was defiantly love at first sight. How do they fit? There's no store in my city so i always have to buy pray they fit, if not return pray my size is available and the third. Thanks for the pics she is gorgeous!


Thank you nene1819 - these are certainly head turners. You should definitely get them. I plan on wearing mine for Valentines Day  As for sizing - well the OTROT come in two heel heights. 120mm n 100mm. Online i've only seen 120mm but my CL boutique got them in 100mm. Lucky for me, as i can only do 100mm minus a platform - so thats what i got. For me the suede multi-color version fit TTS* and are really comfy. The black napa version were a tad snug width wise in my TTS (but obviously would expand) and half size up had a gap at the back. So i would say stick to u'r TTS. But if your looking to get the 120mm then i suggest you post in the sizing thread as then you'll get accurate advice from other TPF ladies who have it/ or tried it on in that heel height. Also a few pointers - the last n cut of these are similar to the Pina spikes; Pensamoi etc so that should give you an idea of general fit. And the fringe drags a bit on the ground so definitely spray protectant on them and be careful what surfaces u walk on. Hope this helps - looking forward to being shoe twins 
* TTS in my in round toe CL styles (like Fifi/ Simple/ Filo)


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

my new very prive. &#128513;
excuse the background lol


----------



## Miss Burberry

So Ashes had to be in the photos as well, every time I moved she followed.  I got a late sale item yesterday: 100mm suede Ron Ron.


----------



## ladierayz

Miss Burberry said:


> So Ashes had to be in the photos as well, every time I moved she followed.  I got a late sale item yesterday: 100mm suede Ron Ron.
> View attachment 2883931
> View attachment 2883932
> View attachment 2883933


Gorge!  Love that color!


----------



## Miss Burberry

ladierayz said:


> Gorge!  Love that color!




Thanks, that's what drew me to them.  I seem to be stuck in Fall, even with the warm weather in my area, and the color is helping my wardrobe stay in Fall colors.


----------



## Nene1819

shoes4ever said:


> Thank you nene1819 - these are certainly head turners. You should definitely get them. I plan on wearing mine for Valentines Day  As for sizing - well the OTROT come in two heel heights. 120mm n 100mm. Online i've only seen 120mm but my CL boutique got them in 100mm. Lucky for me, as i can only do 100mm minus a platform - so thats what i got. For me the suede multi-color version fit TTS* and are really comfy. The black napa version were a tad snug width wise in my TTS (but obviously would expand) and half size up had a gap at the back. So i would say stick to u'r TTS. But if your looking to get the 120mm then i suggest you post in the sizing thread as then you'll get accurate advice from other TPF ladies who have it/ or tried it on in that heel height. Also a few pointers - the last n cut of these are similar to the Pina spikes; Pensamoi etc so that should give you an idea of general fit. And the fringe drags a bit on the ground so definitely spray protectant on them and be careful what surfaces u walk on. Hope this helps - looking forward to being shoe twins
> * TTS in my in round toe CL styles (like Fifi/ Simple/ Filo)


Great thanks for the info, I'm happy to know that they come in the 100mm. I'm going South this weekend so I'm going to put it in the plans to go by the CL boutique. Fingers cross they have both in my size. I hate to go in without being ready to buy. I get tempted easily. But I have got to try these on. Please post pics when you take them out on on V-day. I saw the perfect picture that inspired me on a outfit to go with these babies. Enjoy my soon to be shoe twin : )

P.S. I'm just starting out my collection and only have the Pigalle,Pigalle Follie, So Kate and Daffodil to reference. If things don't go as planned I'll do more research as suggested. Thanks Again!


----------



## Nene1819

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> my new very prive. &#128513;
> excuse the background lol


These are so sexy, might have to add a pair to my collection list. Order Self Order! Enjoy : )


----------



## Christchrist

Nice additions ladies.  Sorry these kids are keeping me busy


----------



## USAFPILOT

Christchrist said:


> Nice additions ladies.  Sorry these kids are keeping me busy


Anyone own Amy 160's.


----------



## Purrsey

[/URL]

My first pair. Pigalle in 100mm. *love*


----------



## Nadin22

Purrsey said:


> [/URL]
> 
> My first pair. Pigalle in 100mm. *love*



Congrats on your first pair! They are great!


----------



## for3v3rz

Purrsey said:


> My first pair. Pigalle in 100mm. *love*




Great choice for 1st pair.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks!!

I tried Fifi, Decollete, etc...me and my husband think Pigalle looks better on me. We wanted to get the nude too but the shop has run out of my size. I can get it here in Singapore online though. 

I do wear heels daily but 100mm may not get as much mileage as 85mm (but I'm not complaining!). But I love the look of 100mm. Should I get 85 or 100?


----------



## tdennis

Purrsey said:


> [/URL]
> 
> My first pair. Pigalle in 100mm. *love*


Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations on the new beauties!


----------



## cathe_kim

After leaving my simple 100s in black kid leather on the bus, I was on the hunt for another classic black kid heels and here they are! Decollete 868 in black kid! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The heel itself is pretty thin which I didn't expect. Also, when wearing it feels like I'm wearing the follies (higher than my simples/pigalles) 


Please don't mind the background! (I was gathering clothes from my closet to sell)


----------



## bunnyr

cathe_kim said:


> After leaving my simple 100s in black kid leather on the bus, I was on the hunt for another classic black kid heels and here they are! Decollete 868 in black kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891807
> View attachment 2891808
> 
> 
> The heel itself is pretty thin which I didn't expect. Also, when wearing it feels like I'm wearing the follies (higher than my simples/pigalles)
> View attachment 2891812
> 
> Please don't mind the background! (I was gathering clothes from my closet to sell)




Congrats! I'm new to cl and this is now my favorite style! Is it 100mm? Does look quite tall in the pic!


----------



## LolasCloset

cathe_kim said:


> After leaving my simple 100s in black kid leather on the bus, I was on the hunt for another classic black kid heels and here they are! Decollete 868 in black kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891807
> View attachment 2891808
> 
> 
> The heel itself is pretty thin which I didn't expect. Also, when wearing it feels like I'm wearing the follies (higher than my simples/pigalles)
> View attachment 2891812
> 
> Please don't mind the background! (I was gathering clothes from my closet to sell)



Oh wow, I hadn't seen the newer thin heel on these before! Or am I seeing things? They seem different but the same? But sleeker than usual? I'd love to see a mod shot. I have an old pair of 868 and I love them, so I hope you love these too!


----------



## cathe_kim

bunnyr said:


> Congrats! I'm new to cl and this is now my favorite style! Is it 100mm? Does look quite tall in the pic!





All three are supposedly 100 mm but as you can see in the picture, décolleté and follies are slightly higher than my pigalles. And I can definitely feel the difference when wearing.  %2POST /newreply.php?dD


----------



## cathe_kim

LolasCloset said:


> Oh wow, I hadn't seen the newer thin heel on these before! Or am I seeing things? They seem different but the same? But sleeker than usual? I'd love to see a mod shot. I have an old pair of 868 and I love them, so I hope you love these too!


 
Yeah, I think they are definitely thinner. It's weird because I bought them from NM and the heels on the décolletés from the louboutin website look so much thicker! They're exactly the same as the pigalle follies. I kinda wish that the heel was a little thicker.  But I still love them and plan on keeping them! Will post a mod shot when I get home from work


----------



## Zucnarf

cathe_kim said:


> After leaving my simple 100s in black kid leather on the bus, I was on the hunt for another classic black kid heels and here they are! Decollete 868 in black kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891807
> View attachment 2891808
> 
> 
> The heel itself is pretty thin which I didn't expect. Also, when wearing it feels like I'm wearing the follies (higher than my simples/pigalles)
> View attachment 2891812
> 
> Please don't mind the background! (I was gathering clothes from my closet to sell)




Your decolette heel seems thinner then ussual! Very nice!!
Is that something new? I was in Rome 3 weeks ago and Decollete were the same as before..


----------



## cathe_kim

Zucnarf said:


> Your decolette heel seems thinner then ussual! Very nice!!
> Is that something new? I was in Rome 3 weeks ago and Decollete were the same as before..


 
Really? I wonder why that is! I'm not sure if it's something new but do you think it's because it's black kid leather? I kPOST /newreply.php?datent and jazz calf are still the same thickness..


----------



## bunnyr

cathe_kim said:


> Yeah, I think they are definitely thinner. It's weird because I bought them from NM and the heels on the décolletés from the louboutin website look so much thicker! They're exactly the same as the pigalle follies. I kinda wish that the heel was a little thicker.  But I still love them and plan on keeping them! Will post a mod shot when I get home from work




I just bought mine recently and they're the thicker heel I think, similar to regular pigalle heels.


----------



## cathe_kim

LolasCloset said:


> Oh wow, I hadn't seen the newer thin heel on these before! Or am I seeing things? They seem different but the same? But sleeker than usual? I'd love to see a mod shot. I have an old pair of 868 and I love them, so I hope you love these too!









I hope someone could explain to me regarding the thin heel  ..


----------



## mznaterz

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2893086
> View attachment 2893087
> View attachment 2893088
> 
> 
> I hope someone could explain to me regarding the thin heel  ..




I wad told that they are not the decollete but in fact the hi elise.. a neiman Marcus SA told me the website is wrong and so did a SA at the CL boutique..... but both shoes are fabulous. So either way you win


----------



## bunnyr

mznaterz said:


> I wad told that they are not the decollete but in fact the hi elise.. a neiman Marcus SA told me the website is wrong and so did a SA at the CL boutique..... but both shoes are fabulous. So either way you win




I agree they look fabulous !!


----------



## for3v3rz

cathe_kim said:


> I hope someone could explain to me regarding the thin heel  ..



Congrats on your new purchase. Look very sexy on you. You better not leave these beauties on the bus this time.


----------



## LolasCloset

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2893086
> View attachment 2893087
> View attachment 2893088
> 
> 
> I hope someone could explain to me regarding the thin heel  ..



They look lovely on you! How do they feel? The thin heel should be fine, stability-wise. Do you think you'll keep them?


----------



## DebbiNC

cathe_kim said:


> I hope someone could explain to me regarding the thin heel  ..




I agree, they look really good on you! Personally, I like the thinner heel.


----------



## hongkonglady

Catching up a bit here...
my first CLs..., bought June2009 at Harvey Nichols, Manchester
Tigresse zebra wedge, TTS


----------



## hongkonglady

then...
my 40th birthday present to myself
Coral Tahitis
TTS


----------



## hongkonglady

next came..
Luly, bought in June 2011, Harvey Nichols, Manchester 
140mm heel. 20mm External platform. 20mm Internal platform. 
nude and white nappa leather, TTS
(beautiful, but as yet unworn)


----------



## hongkonglady

most recent CL purchase ...
Dordogne in leopard £635 at Harvey Nichols, Manchester, Dec 2011
TTS


----------



## cathe_kim

bunnyr said:


> I agree they look fabulous !!




Thanks so much!!! 



mznaterz said:


> I wad told that they are not the decollete but in fact the hi elise.. a neiman Marcus SA told me the website is wrong and so did a SA at the CL boutique..... but both shoes are fabulous. So either way you win




I wonder why they would do that. I actually checked the box last night and it did in fact have hi elisa on it and NM taped it over with "décolleté". It's so weird. 



for3v3rz said:


> Congrats on your new purchase. Look very sexy on you. You better not leave these beauties on the bus this time.


 
Oh, I hope I don't! I'm now extra careful whenever I get off the bus. Never again....


----------



## cathe_kim

LolasCloset said:


> They look lovely on you! How do they feel? The thin heel should be fine, stability-wise. Do you think you'll keep them?




They feel great! I went TTS in them while I know others said that they had to size up. But that could be because I'm a size 35 and smaller sizes tend to run more TTS. Stability wise... I'm not so sure. I've been practicing at home hoping that I can get used to the thin heels. I normally keep thin heels on display and never dare to wear them out.. But I will keep them!!!  



DebbiNC said:


> I agree, they look really good on you! Personally, I like the thinner heel.


I'm going to keep them!  The thin heel is really growing on me and you ladies really helped alter my perspective that I want to give them a chance.


----------



## Lena186

hongkonglady said:


> then...
> my 40th birthday present to myself
> Coral Tahitis
> TTS




Wow


----------



## shoes4ever

hongkonglady said:


> then...
> my 40th birthday present to myself
> Coral Tahitis
> TTS



You have a lovely selection of CLs - this one is super pretty.


----------



## for3v3rz

hongkonglady said:


> then...
> my 40th birthday present to myself
> Coral Tahitis
> TTS



This one is stunning.


----------



## hongkonglady

for3v3rz said:


> This one is stunning.


 


shoes4ever said:


> You have a lovely selection of CLs - this one is super pretty.


 


Lena186 said:


> Wow


 
Thanks everyone, I am not really a plain black pumps kind of girl, I like a work of art, not just a shoe


----------



## LolasCloset

cathe_kim said:


> They feel great! I went TTS in them while I know others said that they had to size up. But that could be because I'm a size 35 and smaller sizes tend to run more TTS. Stability wise... I'm not so sure. I've been practicing at home hoping that I can get used to the thin heels. I normally keep thin heels on display and never dare to wear them out.. But I will keep them!!!
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep them!  The thin heel is really growing on me and you ladies really helped alter my perspective that I want to give them a chance.



Yay! With practice, it'll be second nature as much as the thicker heels are 

....Speaking of which, I meant to ask, what do you think of the attroupes, and what's the fit like on them? Narrow? NAP said TTS but it's hard to tell with booties. I missed them for sale in boutiques, etc, but I LOVE them and will be trolling the interwebz for a pair.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hongkonglady said:


> then...
> my 40th birthday present to myself
> Coral Tahitis
> TTS


Wow!  Those look cute and sexy at the same time on you.
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

LolasCloset said:


> Yay! With practice, it'll be second nature as much as the thicker heels are
> 
> ....Speaking of which, I meant to ask, what do you think of the attroupes, and what's the fit like on them? Narrow? NAP said TTS but it's hard to tell with booties. I missed them for sale in boutiques, etc, but I LOVE them and will be trolling the interwebz for a pair.


 
I usually got them in my true size, 35, and they fit fine! Although I think I would have preferred a 35.5 since I wear them with socks but they stretch so I'm not that worried. I saw that NM had them in black online for full price! Not sure if they'll give you the price adjustment tho  Good luck!


----------



## PurseACold

hongkonglady said:


> then...
> my 40th birthday present to myself
> Coral Tahitis
> TTS


Love these!!


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

Zucnarf said:


> Your decolette heel seems thinner then ussual! Very nice!!
> Is that something new? I was in Rome 3 weeks ago and Decollete were the same as before..


I also purchased a decollette nude from NM and when I got them, the box said. Hi Elisa. I was told by the SA that this was the new decollette and that the previous version was discontinued... Bummed . I much prefer the thicker heel and lower pitch of my pigalles.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

hongkonglady said:


> then...
> my 40th birthday present to myself
> Coral Tahitis
> TTS




Love it!!


----------



## So_Louboutin

Surprise pressie from the hubby... &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BirkinLover77

So_Louboutin said:


> Surprise pressie from the hubby... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898154


So_Louboutin, sexy and beautiful!! Nice present from Hubby


----------



## So_Louboutin

BirkinLover77 said:


> So_Louboutin, sexy and beautiful!! Nice present from Hubby




Thank you! I was only really interested in the black Hot Chick but I'm surprised at how much I love these also &#128512;


----------



## BirkinLover77

So_Louboutin said:


> Thank you! I was only really interested in the black Hot Chick but I'm surprised at how much I love these also &#128512;


I have the Black HC and they are Beautiful!! It seems to be part of CL classic line so maybe for the fall / Autum season they may replenish the Black. Practice makes perfect in HC and  I am still learning to walk in mine so I opt for the SK in Titi / Yellow as a sure wearable heel for my collection How do you feel walking in them?


----------



## So_Louboutin

BirkinLover77 said:


> I have the Black HC and they are Beautiful!! It seems to be part of CL classic line so maybe for the fall / Autum season they may replenish the Black. Practice makes perfect in HC and  I am still learning to walk in mine so I opt for the SK in Titi / Yellow as a sure wearable heel for my collection How do you feel walking in them?




Yes, they are extremely beautiful shoes! I think the black HC are my favourite pair of CLs... even if I can't walk in them properly! I'm working on it though... &#128512;. I find them so stiff (and painful!) in the toe box but my black pair seem to be stretching out a bit more now which is making walking in them that little bit easier. 

Congrats on the SK in Titi!! It was actually those ones that caught my eye. They're so pretty and vibrant! &#128512;


----------



## christinexo

So_Louboutin said:


> Surprise pressie from the hubby... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898154



SO beautiful and so perfect for the spring and summer! I love them in yellow.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

So_Louboutin said:


> Surprise pressie from the hubby... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898154



Your so lucky!!! COngrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## So_Louboutin

christinexo said:


> SO beautiful and so perfect for the spring and summer! I love them in yellow.







Lavenderduckiez said:


> Your so lucky!!! COngrats! They are gorgeous!




Thank you! I love yellow for summertime. I know, I'm a lucky lady &#128512;


----------



## sally.m

hellyers said:


> I was in New Yoke last week on business. So once all my work was done I took some time off for me self to do some shopping. I had intended to just window shop. But that went from window shopping to buying a pair of boots. Then from one pair of boots to two pair of boots. And then from two pair of boots to two pair of boots and a pair of shoes.
> 
> From Madison avenues Christian Louboutin I pick my a pair of Fifi Botta 100mm boots and a pair of 100 mm simple pump. I was after the 85 mm  simple pump as well just for a running around shoe but they didnt have my size. I was also after the Bootylili or Fifi booty both 120 mm both I really love but again they did not have my size. So I went over to saks fifth avenue and pick up a lovely pair Prada of knee high boots from there.
> 
> Below are my new Fifi Botta 100mm. All I have to do now is rip off the label from the sole and Im good to go!



Gorgeous! I would love some CL boots but i am big i the  leg and the few i have tried will never zip up.  Enjoy them, im jealous!


----------



## sally.m

Well Ladies, Just had an offer accepted on Evilbay for a pair of shoes i have wanted forever. Delivery should be Friday!! Ohhhhh, Excited!!!!


----------



## PurseACold

hellyers said:


> I was in New Yoke last week on business. So once all my work was done I took some time off for me self to do some shopping. I had intended to just window shop. But that went from window shopping to buying a pair of boots. Then from one pair of boots to two pair of boots. And then from two pair of boots to two pair of boots and a pair of shoes.
> 
> From Madison avenues Christian Louboutin I pick my a pair of Fifi Botta 100mm boots and a pair of 100 mm simple pump. I was after the 85 mm  simple pump as well just for a running around shoe but they didnt have my size. I was also after the Bootylili or Fifi booty both 120 mm both I really love but again they did not have my size. So I went over to saks fifth avenue and pick up a lovely pair Prada of knee high boots from there.
> 
> Below are my new Fifi Botta 100mm. All I have to do now is rip off the label from the sole and Im good to go!



You look amazing in these beautiful boots!


----------



## Rockpup

Hellyers: great pics, and I like the video from YouTube those are from, really makes me wish I could find Fifi boots in my size.


----------



## LolasCloset

hellyers said:


> I was in New Yoke last week on business. So once all my work was done I took some time off for me self to do some shopping. I had intended to just window shop. But that went from window shopping to buying a pair of boots. Then from one pair of boots to two pair of boots. And then from two pair of boots to two pair of boots and a pair of shoes.
> 
> From Madison avenues Christian Louboutin I pick my a pair of Fifi Botta 100mm boots and a pair of 100 mm simple pump. I was after the 85 mm  simple pump as well just for a running around shoe but they didnt have my size. I was also after the Bootylili or Fifi booty both 120 mm both I really love but again they did not have my size. So I went over to saks fifth avenue and pick up a lovely pair Prada of knee high boots from there.
> 
> Below are my new Fifi Botta 100mm. All I have to do now is rip off the label from the sole and Im good to go!



These look so amazing on you! Congrats on a fab pair!



sally.m said:


> Gorgeous! I would love some CL boots but i am big i the  leg and the few i have tried will never zip up.  Enjoy them, im jealous!



Me too! I absolutely love the boots, but oh well, I guess my big calves at least save my wallet some stress


----------



## Rockpup

I should have added a link to Hellyers video where the great Fifi 100 boot pics are from 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rspAyGAr6_w


----------



## highheeladdict

Rockpup said:


> Hellyers: great pics, and I like the video from YouTube those are from, really makes me wish I could find Fifi boots in my size.




I really liked the video, too. But I´m a bit confused... the video was uploaded august 2014... I thought you bought the boots last week in N.Y. , or is that a different pair?


----------



## BirkinLover77

hellyers said:


> I was in New Yoke last week on business. So once all my work was done I took some time off for me self to do some shopping. I had intended to just window shop. But that went from window shopping to buying a pair of boots. Then from one pair of boots to two pair of boots. And then from two pair of boots to two pair of boots and a pair of shoes.
> 
> From Madison avenues Christian Louboutin I pick my a pair of Fifi Botta 100mm boots and a pair of 100 mm simple pump. I was after the 85 mm  simple pump as well just for a running around shoe but they didnt have my size. I was also after the Bootylili or Fifi booty both 120 mm both I really love but again they did not have my size. So I went over to saks fifth avenue and pick up a lovely pair Prada of knee high boots from there.
> 
> Below are my new Fifi Botta 100mm. All I have to do now is rip off the label from the sole and Im good to go!


Great shopping haul...enjoy them for the winter


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Rockpup said:


> I should have added a link to Hellyers video where the great Fifi 100 boot pics are from
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rspAyGAr6_w



So jealous!! I too suffer from wide calves. I'll live vicariously through you.


----------



## Kcano22

My new sandals


----------



## Millipede

Kcano22 said:


> My new sandals


 
V Pretty, ready for summer


----------



## Kcano22

Millipede said:


> V Pretty, ready for summer


Thank you, over here its summer.. So they are just perfect


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kcano22 said:


> My new sandals


Very Nice!


----------



## shaggy360

Surprised my wife with these! She LOVES the color.

Pigalle Follies 120 in Dune Patent


----------



## BirkinLover77

shaggy360 said:


> Surprised my wife with these! She LOVES the color.
> 
> Pigalle Follies 120 in Dune Patent


Shaggy360, it's a nice surprise very beautiful and love the PF color


----------



## shoes4ever

Kcano22 said:


> My new sandals



Kcano congrats - they are super cute on you.


----------



## sally.m

Kcano22 said:


> My new sandals



So pretty!


----------



## So_Louboutin

Kcano22 said:


> My new sandals




These are super cute!


----------



## Megan Brown

shoes4ever said:


> At last my new 'must-have' shoes of the season arrived - OTROT. I love the swish of the fringe when i walk. They are definitely unique n edgey... n remind me of why i fell in love with CLs


They are great and really unique)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

shaggy360 said:


> Surprised my wife with these! She LOVES the color.
> 
> Pigalle Follies 120 in Dune Patent


I love this color!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

shaggy360 said:


> Surprised my wife with these! She LOVES the color.
> 
> Pigalle Follies 120 in Dune Patent




Shaggy, I think you're definitely a "keeper"!! (Beautiful shoes, BTW!)


----------



## DebbiNC

Kcano22 said:


> My new sandals




Too cute!!!! Love 'em!


----------



## shoes4ever

Megan Brown said:


> They are great and really unique)



Thank You Megan


----------



## KittySunn

My husband surprised me with Sempre Monica boots for Valentine's Day. &#128513; Sorry the pics of me wearing em are on his phone lol


----------



## Kcano22

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Nice!


Thank you


----------



## Kcano22

shoes4ever said:


> Kcano congrats - they are super cute on you.


Ohh Thank you, you're so sweet


----------



## Kcano22

sally.m said:


> So pretty!


Thanks


----------



## Kcano22

So_Louboutin said:


> These are super cute!


Thank you, I love them


----------



## lovebrandname

Got these last month at Neiman marcus...50% off!!


----------



## hhl4vr

lovebrandname said:


> Got these last month at Neiman marcus...50% off!!


 
Gorgeous colour -love'em


----------



## PurseACold

lovebrandname said:


> Got these last month at Neiman marcus...50% off!!


Great color, and great deal!


----------



## Lena186

Got these yesterday The Fillette shoe boots


----------



## peachcordial

lovebrandname said:


> Got these last month at Neiman marcus...50% off!!



Eee shoe twins! Got the same from NM, I can't get over the colour


----------



## lovebrandname

peachcordial said:


> Eee shoe twins! Got the same from NM, I can't get over the colour



I couldn't resist because of the price, but still wondering how to fashion match with my wardrobe..... Treat it as a blue pump?


----------



## BirkinLover77

KittySunn said:


> My husband surprised me with Sempre Monica boots for Valentine's Day. &#128513; Sorry the pics of me wearing em are on his phone lol



So sweet 



lovebrandname said:


> Got these last month at Neiman marcus...50% off!!



Nice color and fad deal on these


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lena186 said:


> Got these yesterday The Fillette shoe boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902315


Love these!!


----------



## Lena186

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love these!!




Thank you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovebrandname said:


> Got these last month at Neiman marcus...50% off!!



Good deal! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

shaggy360 said:


> Surprised my wife with these! She LOVES the color.
> 
> Pigalle Follies 120 in Dune Patent



You did good!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

So_Louboutin said:


> Surprise pressie from the hubby... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898154



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Loubiwant4me

I am sooooooo jealous! I have fat calves so I have to live vicariously through you.



hellyers said:


> I was in New Yoke last week on business. So once all my work was done I took some time off for me self to do some shopping. I had intended to just window shop. But that went from window shopping to buying a pair of boots. Then from one pair of boots to two pair of boots. And then from two pair of boots to two pair of boots and a pair of shoes.
> 
> From Madison avenues Christian Louboutin I pick my a pair of Fifi Botta 100mm boots and a pair of 100 mm simple pump. I was after the 85 mm  simple pump as well just for a running around shoe but they didnt have my size. I was also after the Bootylili or Fifi booty both 120 mm both I really love but again they did not have my size. So I went over to saks fifth avenue and pick up a lovely pair Prada of knee high boots from there.
> 
> Below are my new Fifi Botta 100mm. All I have to do now is rip off the label from the sole and Im good to go!


----------



## Christina2

shaggy360 said:


> Surprised my wife with these! She LOVES the color.
> 
> Pigalle Follies 120 in Dune Patent


what a perfect color - goes with everything... pigalle toe + so kate heel = shoe heaven


----------



## HannaDoll

shaggy360 said:


> Surprised my wife with these! She LOVES the color.
> 
> Pigalle Follies 120 in Dune Patent


I am in love with this color!! May I ask where you found these beauties??!!


----------



## koalala

This is my CL Simple nude pump 
I love them so much!!  

And I have also compared CL simple and Roger Vivier Belle de Nuit in my blog post.  What do you think? CL or RV???

http://www.thoughtlesskoala.com/blog/roger-vivier-belle-de-nuit-65mm-vs-christian-louboutin-simple-nude-70mm-pump


----------



## for3v3rz

Lena186 said:


> Got these yesterday The Fillette shoe boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902315




Cute booties


----------



## Lena186

for3v3rz said:


> Cute booties




Thank you


----------



## Purrsey

Koala it's lovely! I m getting the same pair next too. Comfort level should be good (at least comparing to my Pigalle)?


----------



## koalala

It's comfortable!!  I am tempting to get another pair in black.........


Purrsey said:


> Koala it's lovely! I m getting the same pair next too. Comfort level should be good (at least comparing to my Pigalle)?


----------



## Purrsey

Great! Just placed order online hope to see them later this week.


----------



## debbah

Wore my new black Simples in kid to work today. Breaking them in!


----------



## Purrsey

Nice nice nice!!!

Anyone has Corneille to post pic? My country doesn't carry this so I can't try


----------



## uloveamanda

Just wanted to share some of my new babies &#128525;



Follies Strass


Ishtar Botta


So Kate


----------



## PurseACold

uloveamanda said:


> Just wanted to share some of my new babies &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2907633
> 
> Follies Strass
> View attachment 2907634
> 
> Ishtar Botta
> View attachment 2907635
> 
> So Kate


Wow! What a diverse and beautiful set of goodies: something for an evening out, something for winter, and something for daytime/nighttime/winter/summer.  I have a question for you. Are the Ishtar Botta wider in the calf than other Louboutin boots? They look like they might be.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

uloveamanda said:


> Just wanted to share some of my new babies &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2907633
> 
> Follies Strass
> View attachment 2907634
> 
> Ishtar Botta
> View attachment 2907635
> 
> So Kate




Congrats! You look great!


----------



## Purrsey

Those are amazing!! Omgomg. 

And you have such petite cute feet *love*


----------



## Megan Brown

Follies Strass are just wow!very luxurious!


----------



## uloveamanda

PurseACold said:


> Wow! What a diverse and beautiful set of goodies: something for an evening out, something for winter, and something for daytime/nighttime/winter/summer.  I have a question for you. Are the Ishtar Botta wider in the calf than other Louboutin boots? They look like they might be.




Actually they are not wide at all. I guess it would be a little more roomy since it's not a structured boot like the Bianca boots which I was originally looking for. But I went with these because I love the "slouchy" look.


----------



## PurseACold

uloveamanda said:


> Actually they are not wide at all. I guess it would be a little more roomy since it's not a structured boot like the Bianca boots which I was originally looking for. But I went with these because I love the "slouchy" look.


Thanks! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## uloveamanda

PurseACold said:


> Thanks! They look fantastic on you!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## uloveamanda

Purrsey said:


> Those are amazing!! Omgomg.
> 
> And you have such petite cute feet *love*




Haha thank you &#128522;


----------



## shoes4ever

Lena186 said:


> Got these yesterday The Fillette shoe boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902315





uloveamanda said:


> Just wanted to share some of my new babies &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2907633
> 
> Follies Strass
> View attachment 2907634
> 
> Ishtar Botta
> View attachment 2907635
> 
> So Kate





KittySunn said:


> My husband surprised me with Sempre Monica boots for Valentine's Day. &#128513; Sorry the pics of me wearing em are on his phone lol





lovebrandname said:


> Got these last month at Neiman marcus...50% off!!



Very nice Ladies...gorgeous mix of styles.


----------



## BirkinLover77

uloveamanda said:


> Just wanted to share some of my new babies &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2907633
> 
> Follies Strass
> View attachment 2907634
> 
> Ishtar Botta
> View attachment 2907635
> 
> So Kate


Very Beautiful


----------



## Purrsey

They just arrived! Simple 85mm.


----------



## squidgee

Purrsey said:


> They just arrived! Simple 85mm.



Gorgeous! Love how they match your skintone to perfection!


----------



## PurseACold

Purrsey said:


> They just arrived! Simple 85mm.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## brakefashion

Finally found them...in 100mm too.  The Holy Grail for shoes arrived today!


----------



## brakefashion

uloveamanda said:


> Just wanted to share some of my new babies &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2907633
> 
> Follies Strass
> View attachment 2907634
> 
> Ishtar Botta
> View attachment 2907635
> 
> So Kate


 

ohhh love those Follies on you!!


----------



## PurseACold

brakefashion said:


> Finally found them...in 100mm too.  The Holy Grail for shoes arrived today!


Wow! Where did you find them? Lucky you!


----------



## brakefashion

PurseACold said:


> Wow! Where did you find them? Lucky you!


 

A girl on eBay....I messaged her asap and she held them for me.  Gasp they are to Beautiful!
I have them on my desk at work and can stop looking at them.


----------



## PurseACold

brakefashion said:


> A girl on eBay....I messaged her asap and she held them for me.  Gasp they are to Beautiful!
> I have them on my desk at work and can stop looking at them.


What a great feeling to find your UHG!


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

brakefashion said:


> Finally found them...in 100mm too.  The Holy Grail for shoes arrived today!


OMG!  Didn't even know they existed in 100!


----------



## EwaJP

Got my first pair of red bottoms a little bit ago  Pigalle Folie 100mm in Opaline. Loving the almost Tiffany Blue color


----------



## Purrsey

Awesome. May I ask for a mod shot? I need to get inspiration for non black and nude.


----------



## Millipede

EwaJP said:


> Got my first pair of red bottoms a little bit ago  Pigalle Folie 100mm in Opaline. Loving the almost Tiffany Blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911073
> View attachment 2911074
> View attachment 2911075


Very pretty, I'm still waiting for mine to come.
Been waiting since beginning of Jan


----------



## highheeladdict

EwaJP said:


> Got my first pair of red bottoms a little bit ago  Pigalle Folie 100mm in Opaline. Loving the almost Tiffany Blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911073
> View attachment 2911074
> View attachment 2911075



Congrats on such a lovely first pair


----------



## bunnyr

uloveamanda said:


> Just wanted to share some of my new babies &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2907633
> 
> Follies Strass
> View attachment 2907634
> 
> Ishtar Botta
> View attachment 2907635
> 
> So Kate




Love the strass!! I tried them on too and they're comfortable not squishy lol.


----------



## PurseACold

EwaJP said:


> Got my first pair of red bottoms a little bit ago  Pigalle Folie 100mm in Opaline. Loving the almost Tiffany Blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911073
> View attachment 2911074
> View attachment 2911075


They're beautiful. What a great first pair!


----------



## shoes4ever

brakefashion said:


> Finally found them...in 100mm too.  The Holy Grail for shoes arrived today!


Congrats - you snagged a great style


----------



## soleilbrun

brakefashion said:


> Finally found them...in 100mm too.  The Holy Grail for shoes arrived today!



Lucky you! They are TDF. Enjoy.


----------



## EwaJP

Purrsey said:


> Awesome. May I ask for a mod shot? I need to get inspiration for non black and nude.




Of course! I had no idea how to really take a good shot, so sorry for the awkward! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





So far they are really softening up in the toe box well. They are at the cobblers to get rubber soles. &#128522;&#128522; 

Thank you all for the sweet comments! I've been so excited.


----------



## Purrsey

Omg I love how they look on you. Thank you for the shot for me =)  I need to try them on at the store! (If I can find this shade).


----------



## Chanieish

Lovely purchases everyone!

I am on a month ban right now after spending too much on a watch lol. 

But its nice to see your purchases and live vicariously through you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

EwaJP said:


> Got my first pair of red bottoms a little bit ago  Pigalle Folie 100mm in Opaline. Loving the almost Tiffany Blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911073
> View attachment 2911074
> View attachment 2911075


Congrats, love the color on Pigalle follies


----------



## Kcano22

EwaJP said:


> Of course! I had no idea how to really take a good shot, so sorry for the awkward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912236
> View attachment 2912238
> 
> 
> So far they are really softening up in the toe box well. They are at the cobblers to get rubber soles. &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Thank you all for the sweet comments! I've been so excited.


OMG love the color of your shoes and I LOVE how they look on you.. Congrats, it's lovely.


----------



## Christchrist

Finally found graffiti in my size. Was sad to let the 39 go. Also love me in nude!! Great finds


----------



## Murdamama

Christchrist said:


> Finally found graffiti in my size. Was sad to let the 39 go. Also love me in nude!! Great finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913700




Christchrist, you always have the BEST finds!


----------



## mznaterz

Murdamama said:


> Christchrist, you always have the BEST finds!



Yes she does I always get super excited when I see her post mod shots..... it's like the shies6 were made specifically for her


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Finally found graffiti in my size. Was sad to let the 39 go. Also love me in nude!! Great finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913700


CC you have some serious shoe luck! Love both but that Graffiti is a gem - congrats on finding a replacement pair in your correct size. Has your size changed after your new baby? Or did you not get the correct size orginally?


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> Finally found graffiti in my size. Was sad to let the 39 go. Also love me in nude!! Great finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913700




So pretty, CC! And the swelling has subsided nicely!  I bet you are too hot to trot, lol!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Finally found graffiti in my size. Was sad to let the 39 go. Also love me in nude!! Great finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913700


Lucky lady for beautiful shoes&#128522;


----------



## Christchrist

mznaterz said:


> Yes she does I always get super excited when I see her post mod shots..... it's like the shies6 were made specifically for her




Thank you dear. I truly love the old piggy cut


shoes4ever said:


> CC you have some serious shoe luck! Love both but that Graffiti is a gem - congrats on finding a replacement pair in your correct size. Has your size changed after your new baby? Or did you not get the correct size orginally?



I originally settled for a 39 because that's all that was available.  AND. Another 38.5 just popped up on eBay. It's crazy. 



mama13drama99 said:


> So pretty, CC! And the swelling has subsided nicely!  I bet you are too hot to trot, lol!



Oh I'm still swollen lol it sucks 



BirkinLover77 said:


> Lucky lady for beautiful shoes&#128522;




Thank you darling


----------



## Christchrist

EwaJP said:


> Of course! I had no idea how to really take a good shot, so sorry for the awkward!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912236
> View attachment 2912238
> 
> 
> So far they are really softening up in the toe box well. They are at the cobblers to get rubber soles. &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Thank you all for the sweet comments! I've been so excited.




I love that blue


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

EwaJP said:


> Got my first pair of red bottoms a little bit ago  Pigalle Folie 100mm in Opaline. Loving the almost Tiffany Blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911073
> View attachment 2911074
> View attachment 2911075


This dare cute!! Model pics!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

uloveamanda said:


> Just wanted to share some of my new babies &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2907633
> 
> Follies Strass
> View attachment 2907634
> 
> Ishtar Botta
> View attachment 2907635
> 
> So Kate



I love the new additions! They are beautiful!


----------



## Megan Brown

Christchrist said:


> Finally found graffiti in my size. Was sad to let the 39 go. Also love me in nude!! Great finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913700


I like those bows))


----------



## marissa_r

wow these shoes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## marissa_r

what great finds! they look so good on you too (:


----------



## Christchrist

I scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2916160
> View attachment 2916161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick




You all who buy/wear the shoes above 120 (and in some cases those too) are so brave!  They look great to look at one you all (versus on a shelf), but I can't even begin to imagine.  

Did I tell you I'm glad you're back???  I am!!!!  Love you in the &#128055;...actually, a
ANY &#128055; &#128077; &#128522;!


----------



## Greta_V

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2916160
> View attachment 2916161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick



OhMyGod these require some courage! I couldn't dare getting them  they look sooo dangerous! Beautiful though! Are you planning on wearing them or just modeling?


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Christchrist said:


> Finally found graffiti in my size. Was sad to let the 39 go. Also love me in nude!! Great finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913700




Wonderful pieces. Great choice on these two pairs!


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> You all who buy/wear the shoes above 120 (and in some cases those too) are so brave!  They look great to look at one you all (versus on a shelf), but I can't even begin to imagine.
> 
> Did I tell you I'm glad you're back???  I am!!!!  Love you in the &#128055;...actually, a
> ANY &#128055; &#128077; &#128522;!




Well thank you darling.   I'm sure those hot chicks won't see much wear lol


----------



## Christchrist

Louboutin Cat said:


> Wonderful pieces. Great choice on these two pairs!



Thank you 



Greta_V said:


> OhMyGod these require some courage! I couldn't dare getting them  they look sooo dangerous! Beautiful though! Are you planning on wearing them or just modeling?




We shall see.  I can't imagine wearing them any time soon. I'm still losing baby weight.  We shall see


----------



## temps

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2916160
> View attachment 2916161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick




Wow absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the photos and the comparison. I can barely walk on So Kate. Can't even imagine walking on Hot Chick.  But it is the most beautiful CL I've seen..!!


----------



## cathe_kim

My new pigalle follies in rose!!! Just picked them up at nordstrom and came home. They're so pretty


----------



## Purrsey

I agree they are gorgeous!


----------



## Greta_V

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2916514
> View attachment 2916517
> View attachment 2916519
> View attachment 2916520
> 
> 
> My new pigalle follies in rose!!! Just picked them up at nordstrom and came home. They're so pretty



What a lovely color!


----------



## CoveredSole

Amazing!


----------



## Greta_V

I haven't shared anything for a while, but got a few beautiful pairs this season, including non-CL. Everybody knows what LP nude look like, so I won't post those, but one gorgeous pair... I just can't skip:
Lady Peep (originally ivory glitter) custom strassed (I am not sure, if I am allowed to say by whom, so I won't) in Aurora Boreale:











And another pair I just got today (my husband really liked them last time we stopped by NM, and because he HATES all the shoes I buy, I decided he will forgive me these) and, well, I had to get them, because they are just so gorgeous! what can be better than Pigalle toe+So Kate heel? mmm?)) - Follies 120


----------



## shoes4ever

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2916514
> View attachment 2916517
> View attachment 2916519
> View attachment 2916520
> 
> 
> My new pigalle follies in rose!!! Just picked them up at nordstrom and came home. They're so pretty


Love this pink - great buy cathe_kim


Greta_V said:


> I haven't shared anything for a while, but got a few beautiful pairs this season, including non-CL. Everybody knows what LP nude look like, so I won't post those, but one gorgeous pair... I just can't skip:
> Lady Peep (originally ivory glitter) custom strassed (I am not sure, if I am allowed to say by whom, so I won't) in Aurora Boreale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pair I just got today (my husband really liked them last time we stopped by NM, and because he HATES all the shoes I buy, I decided he will forgive me these) and, well, I had to get them, because they are just so gorgeous! what can be better than Pigalle toe+So Kate heel? mmm?)) - Follies 120



Both pairs are beautiful


----------



## christinexo

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2916514
> View attachment 2916517
> View attachment 2916519
> View attachment 2916520
> 
> 
> My new pigalle follies in rose!!! Just picked them up at nordstrom and came home. They're so pretty




I love these!


----------



## mama13drama99

Nothing fancy by any means, but a pair of sneakers arrived Saturday.  I've been watching them for a while.


----------



## shoes4ever

mama13drama99 said:


> Nothing fancy by any means, but a pair of sneakers arrived Saturday.  I've been watching them for a while.
> 
> View attachment 2917029


Very nice mama13drama99. I have this style in turquoise suede and they are so comfy that i plan on getting them in Mimosa python aquarium too. Enjoy your new uber cool shoes


----------



## cathe_kim

Greta_V said:


> I haven't shared anything for a while, but got a few beautiful pairs this season, including non-CL. Everybody knows what LP nude look like, so I won't post those, but one gorgeous pair... I just can't skip:
> 
> Lady Peep (originally ivory glitter) custom strassed (I am not sure, if I am allowed to say by whom, so I won't) in Aurora Boreale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pair I just got today (my husband really liked them last time we stopped by NM, and because he HATES all the shoes I buy, I decided he will forgive me these) and, well, I had to get them, because they are just so gorgeous! what can be better than Pigalle toe+So Kate heel? mmm?)) - Follies 120




Love the custom strassed job!!!! Such a pretty color!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Greta_V said:


> I haven't shared anything for a while, but got a few beautiful pairs this season, including non-CL. Everybody knows what LP nude look like, so I won't post those, but one gorgeous pair... I just can't skip:
> 
> Lady Peep (originally ivory glitter) custom strassed (I am not sure, if I am allowed to say by whom, so I won't) in Aurora Boreale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pair I just got today (my husband really liked them last time we stopped by NM, and because he HATES all the shoes I buy, I decided he will forgive me these) and, well, I had to get them, because they are just so gorgeous! what can be better than Pigalle toe+So Kate heel? mmm?)) - Follies 120




Oooo sexy mama! Love them both&#128521;


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Thank you dear. I truly love the old piggy cut
> 
> 
> I originally settled for a 39 because that's all that was available.  AND. Another 38.5 just popped up on eBay. It's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm still swollen lol it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you darling




Thanks CC, because of this post I was able to snag the Pigalle 120 in graffiti!!! Going absolute nuts&#128077;&#128076;&#128558;&#128525;&#128522;&#128516;&#128536;


----------



## PurseACold

mama13drama99 said:


> Nothing fancy by any means, but a pair of sneakers arrived Saturday.  I've been watching them for a while.
> 
> View attachment 2917029


Love them! Enjoy!


----------



## PurseACold

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2916514
> View attachment 2916517
> View attachment 2916519
> View attachment 2916520
> 
> 
> My new pigalle follies in rose!!! Just picked them up at nordstrom and came home. They're so pretty


Love these! Mine just came in the mail too. The pink shade is more bright/less pale than I'd been expecting. While I'd have preferred the paler shade, I really like these too, so I think I'm going to keep them.


----------



## PurseACold

Greta_V said:


> I haven't shared anything for a while, but got a few beautiful pairs this season, including non-CL. Everybody knows what LP nude look like, so I won't post those, but one gorgeous pair... I just can't skip:
> Lady Peep (originally ivory glitter) custom strassed (I am not sure, if I am allowed to say by whom, so I won't) in Aurora Boreale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pair I just got today (my husband really liked them last time we stopped by NM, and because he HATES all the shoes I buy, I decided he will forgive me these) and, well, I had to get them, because they are just so gorgeous! what can be better than Pigalle toe+So Kate heel? mmm?)) - Follies 120


Beautiful pairs of shiny shoes. Enjoy them!


----------



## Christchrist

temps said:


> Wow absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the photos and the comparison. I can barely walk on So Kate. Can't even imagine walking on Hot Chick.  But it is the most beautiful CL I've seen..!!




I can't walk in them lol. I'm just getting used to my 120 again after baby


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks CC, because of this post I was able to snag the Pigalle 120 in graffiti!!! Going absolute nuts&#128077;&#128076;&#128558;&#128525;&#128522;&#128516;&#128536;




Woot Woot !! Congrats!!


----------



## DancinBallerina

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2916160
> View attachment 2916161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick



My ankles are wincing looking at these pictures lol But they look amazing though.


----------



## brakefashion

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2916514
> View attachment 2916517
> View attachment 2916519
> View attachment 2916520
> 
> 
> My new pigalle follies in rose!!! Just picked them up at nordstrom and came home. They're so pretty


 

Eeeeee!  Love those!


----------



## brakefashion

mama13drama99 said:


> Nothing fancy by any means, but a pair of sneakers arrived Saturday.  I've been watching them for a while.
> 
> View attachment 2917029


 


Oh Meow...These are fab.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2916160
> View attachment 2916161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick



Congrats! You look gorgeous in them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2916514
> View attachment 2916517
> View attachment 2916519
> View attachment 2916520
> 
> 
> My new pigalle follies in rose!!! Just picked them up at nordstrom and came home. They're so pretty



Yum pink!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! You look gorgeous in them!




You always know how to make a girl feel good


----------



## Nene1819

Finally pulled the trigger&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## brakefashion

Nene1819 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918528


 

oh My G O S H!!!!!

I am so thinking about these too.  Model them!  How is the height?


----------



## Nene1819

That was my same response. They are beautiful irl. I have the 120mm but  I found out from a fellow member(@shoelover) that they come in 100mm as well. The 120 mm is comfortable so I guess it depends on your preference. I initially was going to wait for them to go on sale only because I know they are but Saks had a points event and I impulsively hopped on them. No regrets!


----------



## Nene1819

Nene1819 said:


> @shoes4ever Omg! I over love. I plan to purchase these as well. It was defiantly love at first sight. How do they fit? There's no store in my city so I always have to buy pray they fit, if not return pray my size is available and the third. Thanks for the pics she is gorgeous!




Hey Shoe Twin&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## brakefashion

Nene1819 said:


> That was my same response. They are beautiful irl. I have the 120mm but  I found out from a fellow member(@shoelover) that they come in 100mm as well. The 120 mm is comfortable so I guess it depends on your preference. I initially was going to wait for them to go on sale only because I know they are but Saks had a points event and I impulsively hopped on them. No regrets!


 

I have not seen them in a 100mm.  
If you know where I can find those...I am going to buy them asap!
I have 120s...but I like the 100mm more.  I did my wedding...3hrs on my feel in 120 Pigalle....I still don't know how I did that.

Those shoes just look so FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Nene1819

brakefashion said:


> I have not seen them in a 100mm.
> If you know where I can find those...I am going to buy them asap!
> I have 120s...but I like the 100mm more.  I did my wedding...3hrs on my feel in 120 Pigalle....I still don't know how I did that.
> 
> Those shoes just look so FUN!!!!!!!


@shoes4ever got her 100mm from the Louboutin Boutique. Maybe give them a call to see if they have your preferred heel height/size.

Can't wait to get them out for a spin.


----------



## Greta_V

shoes4ever said:


> Both pairs are beautiful





cathe_kim said:


> Love the custom strassed job!!!! Such a pretty color!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Oooo sexy mama! Love them both&#128521;





PurseACold said:


> Beautiful pairs of shiny shoes. Enjoy them!



Thank you all so very much!


----------



## brakefashion

Nene1819 said:


> @shoes4ever got her 100mm from the Louboutin Boutique. Maybe give them a call to see if they have your preferred heel height/size.
> 
> Can't wait to get them out for a spin.


 

hummm....Well I called...no 100mm.  I also emailed them...they said not offered in 100mm.
Stink.  oh Well.  I will be watching for them on sale.  If they make it.


----------



## shoes4ever

Nene1819 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918528





Nene1819 said:


> Hey Shoe Twin&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Nene1819  you got them - aren't they even more gorgeous in real life 
Have fun swishing away in your new beauties shoe twin


----------



## shoes4ever

Nene1819 said:


> @shoes4ever got her 100mm from the Louboutin Boutique. Maybe give them a call to see if they have your preferred heel height/size.
> 
> Can't wait to get them out for a spin.





brakefashion said:


> hummm....Well I called...no 100mm.  I also emailed them...they said not offered in 100mm.
> Stink.  oh Well.  I will be watching for them on sale.  If they make it.



brakefashion these are available in 100mm at the CL boutiques in Paris, Ireland, Hong Kong, Singapore for sure. Seen them at these locations personally - but last i checked 2 weeks ago for a friend most sizes were sold out. Not sure about the US. I searched online for you and they are available on the CL Asia website - if you request them they will be happy to ship worldwide. The website has them scheduled to be available at the end of March so you do have time to decide. Hope this helps


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2916160
> View attachment 2916161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored the Hot Chick and I ended up having to take a size 40 in it. Little bit of Vaseline got me into it. It is very very hard to walk in and the pitch is amazingly steep. Wew.  Must have collectors item. Here is a great comparison of the Pigalle 120 in black patent near the lack of patent Hot Chick 130. Pigalle is on the left and hot chick on the right in the picture collage. It's funny the 120 piggy almost looks like a 100 piggy next to the pitch of the 130 hot chick


CC, you look beautiful in them &#128522; I must say they are very hard to walk in which I think is due to the steepness. I do pranc around my home in them ( HK Black ) the only pair I own and happy that for the colors in HK CL seem to be giving us many style option such as the SK in Titi and the Pigalle Follies in Opaline&#128522;


----------



## BirkinLover77

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2916514
> View attachment 2916517
> View attachment 2916519
> View attachment 2916520
> 
> 
> My new pigalle follies in rose!!! Just picked them up at nordstrom and came home. They're so pretty


So Pretty in Rose and I do love this color&#10084;&#65039; congrats&#128522;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Greta_V said:


> I haven't shared anything for a while, but got a few beautiful pairs this season, including non-CL. Everybody knows what LP nude look like, so I won't post those, but one gorgeous pair... I just can't skip:
> Lady Peep (originally ivory glitter) custom strassed (I am not sure, if I am allowed to say by whom, so I won't) in Aurora Boreale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pair I just got today (my husband really liked them last time we stopped by NM, and because he HATES all the shoes I buy, I decided he will forgive me these) and, well, I had to get them, because they are just so gorgeous! what can be better than Pigalle toe+So Kate heel? mmm?)) - Follies 120


Very gorgeous pairs, congrats, loving all ur sparkle&#128522;


----------



## BirkinLover77

mama13drama99 said:


> Nothing fancy by any means, but a pair of sneakers arrived Saturday.  I've been watching them for a while.
> 
> View attachment 2917029


Very Cool!! Love the white for the Summer&#128522;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nene1819 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918528


Congrats to you, enjoy them once they arrived soon&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BirkinLover77

shoes4ever said:


> Nene1819  you got them - aren't they even more gorgeous in real life
> Have fun swishing away in your new beauties shoe twin



Shoe4ever & Nene1819, I can see you too walking on the runway swishing away in these beauties


----------



## Murdamama

Finally my Jennifer 120 boots have arrived!! I love them so much, I think I'm going to get a black pair too. For some reason it looks like there's a scuff on one pic. It's not really on the shoe so please don't mind that! [emoji16]


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> CC, you look beautiful in them [emoji4] I must say they are very hard to walk in which I think is due to the steepness. I do pranc around my home in them ( HK Black ) the only pair I own and happy that for the colors in HK CL seem to be giving us many style option such as the SK in Titi and the Pigalle Follies in Opaline[emoji4]




I'm totally excited about the opaline follies 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Very gorgeous pairs, congrats, loving all ur sparkle[emoji4]




How did I miss Greta!!! Love the shoes


----------



## maithaa

My new louboutins&#128131;


----------



## Nene1819

maithaa said:


> My new louboutins&#128131;




How do these run as far as size? Beauties!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## brakefashion

maithaa said:


> My new louboutins&#128131;



Gasp!  Beautiful!


----------



## brakefashion

Murdamama said:


> Finally my Jennifer 120 boots have arrived!! I love them so much, I think I'm going to get a black pair too. For some reason it looks like there's a scuff on one pic. It's not really on the shoe so please don't mind that! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919550
> View attachment 2919551
> View attachment 2919554
> View attachment 2919557
> View attachment 2919558



Those are interesting.  Congrats.


----------



## brakefashion

shoes4ever said:


> brakefashion these are available in 100mm at the CL boutiques in Paris, Ireland, Hong Kong, Singapore for sure. Seen them at these locations personally - but last i checked 2 weeks ago for a friend most sizes were sold out. Not sure about the US. I searched online for you and they are available on the CL Asia website - if you request them they will be happy to ship worldwide. The website has them scheduled to be available at the end of March so you do have time to decide. Hope this helps



Checked the Asia site...I am a size 40.  No luck there.   Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## shoes4ever

Murdamama said:


> Finally my Jennifer 120 boots have arrived!! I love them so much, I think I'm going to get a black pair too. For some reason it looks like there's a scuff on one pic. It's not really on the shoe so please don't mind that! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919550
> View attachment 2919551
> View attachment 2919554
> View attachment 2919557
> View attachment 2919558


They look fabulous on you. I've seen these in a blue too just incase you want an alternative to the black as a 2nd pair. Though you would def get more use out of black 


maithaa said:


> My new louboutins&#128131;


Very nice


----------



## PurseACold

maithaa said:


> My new louboutins&#128131;



Wow!! Gorgeous!


----------



## LolasCloset

I got these back in January, but hadn't gotten around to wearing or posting them until now. They're lie de vin Iriza 100s in suede. Unlike my first pair of Irizas, which I took tts, I got these half a size down from tts. I wish I had stuck with my usual size 38.5 though. I know they'll stretch out with wear but I prefer padding rather than an arduous breaking in process! 
Other than that I love them. The suede - it's like  buttah! The color is super rich too, but the dark red is surprisingly difficult to capture in photos. I know once they're broken in, I will love them as much as my other irizas


----------



## zitian

MY NEW CL !!!!  I'M LOVE IT !!!


----------



## zitian

new louboutin too !


----------



## zitian

one more CL!!


----------



## akillian24

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2916514
> View attachment 2916517
> View attachment 2916519
> View attachment 2916520
> 
> 
> My new pigalle follies in rose!!! Just picked them up at nordstrom and came home. They're so pretty



I am so not a pink girl and these got me. Perfect shade for a Follie. Congrats!


----------



## BirkinLover77

maithaa said:


> My new louboutins&#128131;


Very nice, they look very comfortable


----------



## shoes4ever

LolasCloset said:


> I got these back in January, but hadn't gotten around to wearing or posting them until now. They're lie de vin Iriza 100s in suede. Unlike my first pair of Irizas, which I took tts, I got these half a size down from tts. I wish I had stuck with my usual size 38.5 though. I know they'll stretch out with wear but I prefer padding rather than an arduous breaking in process!
> Other than that I love them. The suede - it's like  buttah! The color is super rich too, but the dark red is surprisingly difficult to capture in photos. I know once they're broken in, I will love them as much as my other irizas



Lolascloset these look lovely on you - digging the deep wine colour.



zitian said:


> MY NEW CL !!!!  I'M LOVE IT !!!





zitian said:


> new louboutin too !





zitian said:


> one more CL!!



zitian congrats on your new Galatas and Suspenodo - all 3 pairs are very pretty


----------



## Murdamama

maithaa said:


> My new louboutins[emoji126]




These are beautiful! What style is this?


----------



## maithaa

Thank youuu ladiies&#128139;&#128139; yes its comfortable comparing to other loubis , its Salonu open toe pumps


----------



## Murdamama

shoes4ever said:


> They look fabulous on you. I've seen these in a blue too just incase you want an alternative to the black as a 2nd pair. Though you would def get more use out of black
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shoes4ever! I was thinking the same thing--more use out of the black. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## shoes4ever

My new Pik Boats in Mimosa Aquarium python - snazzy sneakers to perk up my day when running mundane errands


----------



## mama13drama99

shoes4ever said:


> My new Pik Boats in Mimosa Aquarium python - snazzy sneakers to perk up my day when running mundane errands




[emoji6]


----------



## PurseACold

shoes4ever said:


> My new Pik Boats in Mimosa Aquarium python - snazzy sneakers to perk up my day when running mundane errands


These are eyecatching. Love this skin!


----------



## Purrsey

zitian said:


> new louboutin too !




Beauty! What is this model called? Does it come in like 85mm?


----------



## brakefashion

shoes4ever said:


> My new Pik Boats in Mimosa Aquarium python - snazzy sneakers to perk up my day when running mundane errands


  OHHHhhhhhh Pretty!


----------



## brakefashion

LolasCloset said:


> I got these back in January, but hadn't gotten around to wearing or posting them until now. They're lie de vin Iriza 100s in suede. Unlike my first pair of Irizas, which I took tts, I got these half a size down from tts. I wish I had stuck with my usual size 38.5 though. I know they'll stretch out with wear but I prefer padding rather than an arduous breaking in process!
> Other than that I love them. The suede - it's like  buttah! The color is super rich too, but the dark red is surprisingly difficult to capture in photos. I know once they're broken in, I will love them as much as my other irizas


 Classic beauty!


----------



## brakefashion

zitian said:


> MY NEW CL !!!!  I'M LOVE IT !!!


 
So pretty~


----------



## brakefashion

zitian said:


> one more CL!!


 
Ohh I want those!


----------



## brakefashion

zitian said:


> new louboutin too !


 Very nice!


----------



## cathe_kim

shoes4ever said:


> Love this pink - great buy cathe_kim
> 
> 
> Both pairs are beautiful


 


christinexo said:


> I love these!


 


Greta_V said:


> What a lovely color!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum pink!


 


brakefashion said:


> Eeeeee!  Love those!


 
Thanks so much!!! I love the color too 




PurseACold said:


> Love these! Mine just came in the mail too. The pink shade is more bright/less pale than I'd been expecting. While I'd have preferred the paler shade, I really like these too, so I think I'm going to keep them.




Same here. Online they looked a lot more of a baby pink but when I brought them home they seemed like a Barbie pink to me. Thank goodness I'm not the only one who thought so!



BirkinLover77 said:


> So Pretty in Rose and I do love this color&#10084;&#65039; congrats&#128522;


 


akillian24 said:


> I am so not a pink girl and these got me. Perfect shade for a Follie. Congrats!


 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

These babies came back in stock on Net-a-porter when I was lying on my bed and browsing through my phone. It was like 1am and when I saw these, my face was literally like this emoji [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Only one pair back in stock as this is from old collection. And that pair was in my size! So it was no brainer for me!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Oooooowwwwweeeeeeee my Pigalle Grafitti has arrived. I cannot believe I passed up on the old cut style Pigalle in 120 for so long. These are so much more comfortable than my So Kate's. I love TPF...I am in absolute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji179]mod pics


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> Oooooowwwwweeeeeeee my Pigalle Grafitti has arrived. I cannot believe I passed up on the old cut style Pigalle in 120 for so long. These are so much more comfortable than my So Kate's. I love TPF...I am in absolute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji179]mod pics
> 
> View attachment 2922312
> 
> View attachment 2922317
> 
> View attachment 2922318
> 
> View attachment 2922319
> View attachment 2922320
> 
> View attachment 2922321


Gorgeous!! Congrats on finding these!


----------



## bunnyr




----------



## bunnyr

Mrs. MFH said:


> Oooooowwwwweeeeeeee my Pigalle Grafitti has arrived. I cannot believe I passed up on the old cut style Pigalle in 120 for so long. These are so much more comfortable than my So Kate's. I love TPF...I am in absolute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji179]mod pics
> 
> View attachment 2922312
> 
> View attachment 2922317
> 
> View attachment 2922318
> 
> View attachment 2922319
> View attachment 2922320
> 
> View attachment 2922321




Gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2922298
> 
> These babies came back in stock on Net-a-porter when I was lying on my bed and browsing through my phone. It was like 1am and when I saw these, my face was literally like this emoji [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Only one pair back in stock as this is from old collection. And that pair was in my size! So it was no brainer for me!





Mrs. MFH said:


> Oooooowwwwweeeeeeee my Pigalle Grafitti has arrived. I cannot believe I passed up on the old cut style Pigalle in 120 for so long. These are so much more comfortable than my So Kate's. I love TPF...I am in absolute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji179]mod pics
> 
> View attachment 2922312
> 
> View attachment 2922317
> 
> View attachment 2922318
> 
> View attachment 2922319
> View attachment 2922320
> 
> View attachment 2922321



Lucky Ladies&#128158;&#10084;&#65039;&#128158;


----------



## BirkinLover77

shoes4ever said:


> My new Pik Boats in Mimosa Aquarium python - snazzy sneakers to perk up my day when running mundane errands


Congrats, Very Beautiful and love the print&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BirkinLover77

bunnyr said:


> View attachment 2922427


Nice color&#128522;


----------



## shoes4ever

mama13drama99 said:


> [emoji6]





PurseACold said:


> These are eyecatching. Love this skin!





brakefashion said:


> OHHHhhhhhh Pretty!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, Very Beautiful and love the print&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you ladies - i've been sooooo in love with this skin. But the two styles (So Kate and Pigalle Follies) that it comes in just don't work for me. Sooooo i jumped with glee when i saw them in this style. Just HAD to own them - despite both my sisters advising me to step away from them


----------



## shoes4ever

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2922298
> 
> These babies came back in stock on Net-a-porter when I was lying on my bed and browsing through my phone. It was like 1am and when I saw these, my face was literally like this emoji [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Only one pair back in stock as this is from old collection. And that pair was in my size! So it was no brainer for me![/QUOTE
> 
> WOW amazing shoes and awesome luck
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. MFH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooowwwwweeeeeeee my Pigalle Grafitti has arrived. I cannot believe I passed up on the old cut style Pigalle in 120 for so long. These are so much more comfortable than my So Kate's. I love TPF...I am in absolute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji179]mod pics
> 
> View attachment 2922312
> 
> View attachment 2922317
> 
> View attachment 2922318
> 
> View attachment 2922319
> View attachment 2922320
> 
> View attachment 2922321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG love love love these - congrats on finding them. They are indeed stunning
Click to expand...


----------



## christinexo

Here are my new So Kate's in Rubis! I pre-ordered them in January and I just picked them up today! They are VERY red and VERY flashy but so beautiful on!


----------



## bunnyr

christinexo said:


> View attachment 2922699
> View attachment 2922700
> View attachment 2922701
> 
> 
> Here are my new So Kate's in Rubis! I pre-ordered them in January and I just picked them up today! They are VERY red and VERY flashy but so beautiful on!




Love this red !


----------



## bunnyr

BirkinLover77 said:


> Nice color[emoji4]




Thank you!


----------



## shoes4ever

christinexo said:


> View attachment 2922699
> View attachment 2922700
> View attachment 2922701
> 
> 
> Here are my new So Kate's in Rubis! I pre-ordered them in January and I just picked them up today! They are VERY red and VERY flashy but so beautiful on!


Gorgeous pair


----------



## PurseACold

christinexo said:


> View attachment 2922699
> View attachment 2922700
> View attachment 2922701
> 
> 
> Here are my new So Kate's in Rubis! I pre-ordered them in January and I just picked them up today! They are VERY red and VERY flashy but so beautiful on!


Gorgeous and ferocious!


----------



## LolasCloset

shoes4ever said:


> Lolascloset these look lovely on you - digging the deep wine colour.




Thank you!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

christinexo said:


> View attachment 2922699
> View attachment 2922700
> View attachment 2922701
> 
> 
> Here are my new So Kate's in Rubis! I pre-ordered them in January and I just picked them up today! They are VERY red and VERY flashy but so beautiful on!




Beautiful colour!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2922298
> 
> These babies came back in stock on Net-a-porter when I was lying on my bed and browsing through my phone. It was like 1am and when I saw these, my face was literally like this emoji [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Only one pair back in stock as this is from old collection. And that pair was in my size! So it was no brainer for me!



Wow! I remembered those being extremely hard to find at one point. Those are lovely and congrats!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Mrs. MFH said:


> Oooooowwwwweeeeeeee my Pigalle Grafitti has arrived. I cannot believe I passed up on the old cut style Pigalle in 120 for so long. These are so much more comfortable than my So Kate's. I love TPF...I am in absolute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji179]mod pics
> 
> View attachment 2922312
> 
> View attachment 2922317
> 
> View attachment 2922318
> 
> View attachment 2922319
> View attachment 2922320
> 
> View attachment 2922321




Shoe twins! Congrats they look lovely on you!


----------



## Kenyanqn

christinexo said:


> View attachment 2922699
> View attachment 2922700
> View attachment 2922701
> 
> 
> Here are my new So Kate's in Rubis! I pre-ordered them in January and I just picked them up today! They are VERY red and VERY flashy but so beautiful on!




Yay! Love the color.


----------



## gatorpooh

Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps for my wedding day &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## maja2506

gatorpooh said:


> Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps for my wedding day [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2923814




So you decided to keep them [emoji5]&#65039;? They are indeed very beautiful!


----------



## 9to5

When I can swing it I will buy the  Pigalle 120mm. I think that shoe is like fine art. Just beautiful !


----------



## BirkinLover77

gatorpooh said:


> Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps for my wedding day &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2923814


Beautiful&#128522;


----------



## shoes4ever

gatorpooh said:


> Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps for my wedding day &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2923814



gatorpooh these are gorgeous - perfect for your upcoming wedding


----------



## Aars24

I love those and have been searching every where for them! Where did you find them?


----------



## Aars24

Love those! Where did you find them?


----------



## Aars24

Mrs. MFH said:


> Oooooowwwwweeeeeeee my Pigalle Grafitti has arrived. I cannot believe I passed up on the old cut style Pigalle in 120 for so long. These are so much more comfortable than my So Kate's. I love TPF...I am in absolute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji179]mod pics
> 
> View attachment 2922312
> 
> View attachment 2922317
> 
> View attachment 2922318
> 
> View attachment 2922319
> View attachment 2922320
> 
> View attachment 2922321




Love these! Where did you find them?


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> I got these back in January, but hadn't gotten around to wearing or posting them until now. They're lie de vin Iriza 100s in suede. Unlike my first pair of Irizas, which I took tts, I got these half a size down from tts. I wish I had stuck with my usual size 38.5 though. I know they'll stretch out with wear but I prefer padding rather than an arduous breaking in process!
> Other than that I love them. The suede - it's like  buttah! The color is super rich too, but the dark red is surprisingly difficult to capture in photos. I know once they're broken in, I will love them as much as my other irizas




They are so pretty. 


zitian said:


> MY NEW CL !!!!  I'M LOVE IT !!!




You did good shopping. 


zitian said:


> new louboutin too !







zitian said:


> one more CL!!



[emoji119][emoji119][emoji2][emoji119][emoji119]



shoes4ever said:


> My new Pik Boats in Mimosa Aquarium python - snazzy sneakers to perk up my day when running mundane errands




Very nice 


Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2922298
> 
> These babies came back in stock on Net-a-porter when I was lying on my bed and browsing through my phone. It was like 1am and when I saw these, my face was literally like this emoji [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Only one pair back in stock as this is from old collection. And that pair was in my size! So it was no brainer for me!



Oh my gosh I am searching for a pair in 38.5



Mrs. MFH said:


> Oooooowwwwweeeeeeee my Pigalle Grafitti has arrived. I cannot believe I passed up on the old cut style Pigalle in 120 for so long. These are so much more comfortable than my So Kate's. I love TPF...I am in absolute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji179]mod pics
> 
> View attachment 2922312
> 
> View attachment 2922317
> 
> View attachment 2922318
> 
> View attachment 2922319
> View attachment 2922320
> 
> View attachment 2922321



I'm so glad you got them. They are so stunning 



christinexo said:


> View attachment 2922699
> View attachment 2922700
> View attachment 2922701
> 
> 
> Here are my new So Kate's in Rubis! I pre-ordered them in January and I just picked them up today! They are VERY red and VERY flashy but so beautiful on!




That color is so pretty 


gatorpooh said:


> Talitha 100mm Glitter pumps for my wedding day [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2923814




So pretty. Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925635


Gorgeous!! Great for this time of the year!


----------



## mznaterz

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925635




Omg omg omg i freaking love them did you custom color or did you have it done by someone else


----------



## Spaceflocke

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925635




Beautiful !!!! In love white and sooooo classy amazing!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Scored my beautiful first pair of CLs, the Iriza 100mm in Neptune patent leather from Fashionably Yours in Toronto (designer consignment), only worn twice by their previous owner. I had red rubber soles added after I purchased them. Came with the original box, dust bag, and replacement heel tips.
$475 + additional 10% off


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> They are so pretty.


Thank you CC! :blossom:


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:


> Beautiful !!!! In love white and sooooo classy amazing!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


mznaterz said:


> Omg omg omg i freaking love them did you custom color or did you have it done by someone else



I had them custom made in Paris 



PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!! Great for this time of the year!




Thank you. I totally agree


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925635



Get out of here, these are amazing! Did you have them made recently or was this a fortuitous find?


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Get out of here, these are amazing! Did you have them made recently or was this a fortuitous find?




I had them custom made in Paris


----------



## LolasCloset

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2922298
> 
> These babies came back in stock on Net-a-porter when I was lying on my bed and browsing through my phone. It was like 1am and when I saw these, my face was literally like this emoji [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Only one pair back in stock as this is from old collection. And that pair was in my size! So it was no brainer for me!



What luck! They're gorgeous, you lucky duck, you 



Mrs. MFH said:


> Oooooowwwwweeeeeeee my Pigalle Grafitti has arrived. I cannot believe I passed up on the old cut style Pigalle in 120 for so long. These are so much more comfortable than my So Kate's. I love TPF...I am in absolute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji179]mod pics
> 
> View attachment 2922312
> 
> View attachment 2922317
> 
> View attachment 2922318
> 
> View attachment 2922319
> View attachment 2922320
> 
> View attachment 2922321



Fab! They look great on you and they're such classics.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925635


Beautiful pair of Love Me in White&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925635



I love them! THey are very pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful pair of Love Me in White[emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love them! THey are very pretty!




Thank you.


----------



## rdgldy

black patent pigalle 100s, a perfect basic shoe!


----------



## brakefashion

rdgldy said:


> black patent pigalle 100s, a perfect basic shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928010



fab!


----------



## BirkinLover77

rdgldy said:


> black patent pigalle 100s, a perfect basic shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928010


Very beautiful


----------



## ayinger

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925635


Beautiful. Perfect for wedding shoes. May I ask where were these purchased?


----------



## 9to5

Christchrist said:


> White custom Love Me 120. I'm so in love. They are so sweet and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925635



They are so nice. Wish I had them.


----------



## KittySunn

My new CL Lamadone


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> black patent pigalle 100s, a perfect basic shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928010



Classic perfection


----------



## Smooth Jaz Luvr

I've been searching for a 85mm nude that was NOT patent but kid leather; you know, to have a little variety - LOL!  Saw this pair and drooled, and said these will be my 'nude'.  Color is ivory.  They are sooooo sexy on!


----------



## PurseACold

Smooth Jaz Luvr said:


> I've been searching for a 85mm nude that was NOT patent but kid leather; you know, to have a little variety - LOL!  Saw this pair and drooled, and said these will be my 'nude'.  Color is ivory.  They are sooooo sexy on!


I'd love to see modeling pics. I keep wondering how this style looks on. Such a pretty color!


----------



## rdgldy

cts900 said:


> Classic perfection




thanks!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2937888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new CL Lamadone



OHhhh!!!! Pretty!


----------



## kham

One of my UHGs: Finally, my new to me BNIB Metal Nodo 120. I'm in love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (and now on a ban![emoji30])


----------



## BirkinLover77

kham said:


> One of my UHGs: Finally, my new to me BNIB Metal Nodo 120. I'm in love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (and now on a ban![emoji30])
> 
> View attachment 2940145
> 
> View attachment 2940159
> 
> View attachment 2940156


Very beautiful


----------



## kham

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful




Thank you!!! They are absolutely stunning irl.


----------



## So_Louboutin

kham said:


> One of my UHGs: Finally, my new to me BNIB Metal Nodo 120. I'm in love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (and now on a ban![emoji30])
> 
> View attachment 2940145
> 
> View attachment 2940159
> 
> View attachment 2940156




Omg, these are amazing!


----------



## Purrsey

kham said:


> One of my UHGs: Finally, my new to me BNIB Metal Nodo 120. I'm in love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (and now on a ban![emoji30])
> 
> View attachment 2940145
> 
> View attachment 2940159
> 
> View attachment 2940156




Wwwwoooowww speechless gorgeousssss.


----------



## kham

Purrsey said:


> Wwwwoooowww speechless gorgeousssss.







So_Louboutin said:


> Omg, these are amazing!




Thank you ladies!!! I can't stop looking at them!!! So amazing!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> One of my UHGs: Finally, my new to me BNIB Metal Nodo 120. I'm in love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (and now on a ban![emoji30])
> 
> View attachment 2940145
> 
> View attachment 2940159
> 
> View attachment 2940156



WOW! THose are extremely hard to time!!! Lucky girl!


----------



## shoes4ever

kham said:


> One of my UHGs: Finally, my new to me BNIB Metal Nodo 120. I'm in love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (and now on a ban![emoji30])
> 
> View attachment 2940145
> 
> View attachment 2940159
> 
> View attachment 2940156


WOW these are fabulous. Congrats on finding them.


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW! THose are extremely hard to time!!! Lucky girl!







shoes4ever said:


> WOW these are fabulous. Congrats on finding them.




Thank you ladies!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## bunnyr

new simples. First time trying this style and it runs huge. Like half to a whole size! I may have to go a size down...


----------



## Natasha210

kham said:


> One of my UHGs: Finally, my new to me BNIB Metal Nodo 120. I'm in love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (and now on a ban![emoji30])
> 
> View attachment 2940145
> 
> View attachment 2940159
> 
> View attachment 2940156



Wow! Absolutely beautiful shoes! I need these in my life!


----------



## Purrsey

bunnyr said:


> View attachment 2945707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new simples. First time trying this style and it runs huge. Like half to a whole size! I may have to go a size down...




Oh my pigalle and simple are same size. And they fit well. I wonder do I have to also run half size down for new simple.


----------



## bunnyr

Purrsey said:


> Oh my pigalle and simple are same size. And they fit well. I wonder do I have to also run half size down for new simple.




For me the regular simple pumps fit sung in my usual size, I'd compare the fit to décolleté 868. However the new simple was huge.


----------



## So_Louboutin

My newest pair, Pigalle Follies 120 in Rose #PrettyInPink




Thanks for letting me share &#128512;


----------



## hhl4vr

So_Louboutin said:


> My newest pair, Pigalle Follies 120 in Rose #PrettyInPink
> 
> View attachment 2947800
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#55357;&#56832;


 
Nice colour-perfect for Spring and Easter.


----------



## Miss Burberry

So_Louboutin said:


> My newest pair, Pigalle Follies 120 in Rose #PrettyInPink
> 
> View attachment 2947800
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]




Love that color!


----------



## kham

After being on bergdorf goodman's wait list for what seemed like forever, they're finally mine!!

So Kate in nude


----------



## chibbard

Hi all!

This is my first post, so I hope I do it correctly. 

These are my new babies:




CL 120 mm "Cabos".  Or, as my son refers to them, my 'Christmas tree lights' shoes. 

The CLs/avatar are what I refer to as my "firstborns." 


*Wish List* (so far - I know I'll be adding others):

Pigalle 100 Black - something sleek and sexy (but somewhat subdued) for the office


----------



## kham

chibbard said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first post, so I hope I do it correctly.
> 
> These are my new babies:
> 
> View attachment 2948689
> 
> 
> CL 120 mm "Cabos".  Or, as my son refers to them, my 'Christmas tree lights' shoes.
> 
> The CLs/avatar are what I refer to as my "firstborns."
> 
> 
> *Wish List* (so far - I know I'll be adding others):
> 
> Pigalle 100 Black - something sleek and sexy (but somewhat subdued) for the office




Congrats!!! We're shoe twins!! They look amazing on you!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chibbard

kham said:


> Congrats!!! We're shoe twins!! They look amazing on you!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


 
Wonderful!  Great minds, right?   And thank you!


----------



## PurseACold

chibbard said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first post, so I hope I do it correctly.
> 
> These are my new babies:
> 
> View attachment 2948689
> 
> 
> CL 120 mm "Cabos".  Or, as my son refers to them, my 'Christmas tree lights' shoes.
> 
> The CLs/avatar are what I refer to as my "firstborns."
> 
> 
> *Wish List* (so far - I know I'll be adding others):
> 
> Pigalle 100 Black - something sleek and sexy (but somewhat subdued) for the office


Gorgeous. These are drool worthy


----------



## chibbard

kham said:


> After being on bergdorf goodman's wait list for what seemed like forever, they're finally mine!!
> 
> So Kate in nude
> 
> View attachment 2948041


And those are absolutely beautiful!  They'll make you legs look like they go on for MILES!


----------



## chibbard

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous. These are drool worthy


Gorgeous. These are drool worthy 

Thank you!


----------



## hhl4vr

chibbard said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first post, so I hope I do it correctly.
> 
> These are my new babies:
> 
> View attachment 2948689
> 
> 
> CL 120 mm "Cabos".  Or, as my son refers to them, my 'Christmas tree lights' shoes.
> 
> The CLs/avatar are what I refer to as my "firstborns."
> 
> 
> *Wish List* (so far - I know I'll be adding others):
> 
> Pigalle 100 Black - something sleek and sexy (but somewhat subdued) for the office


 
Great choice-looks great on you

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BirkinLover77

kham said:


> Congrats!!! We're shoe twins!! They look amazing on you!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Triplets, so different with a twist of colors at the tip


----------



## BirkinLover77

So_Louboutin said:


> My newest pair, Pigalle Follies 120 in Rose #PrettyInPink
> 
> View attachment 2947800
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share &#128512;



So spring so nice in pretty pink



kham said:


> After being on bergdorf goodman's wait list for what seemed like forever, they're finally mine!!
> 
> So Kate in nude
> 
> View attachment 2948041



Nude is the new neutral color perfect choice


----------



## chibbard

hhl4vr said:


> Great choice-looks great on you
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Great choice-looks great on you

Thank you!!! :giggles:


----------



## shoes4ever

chibbard said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first post, so I hope I do it correctly.
> 
> These are my new babies:
> 
> View attachment 2948689
> 
> 
> CL 120 mm "Cabos".  Or, as my son refers to them, my 'Christmas tree lights' shoes.
> 
> The CLs/avatar are what I refer to as my "firstborns."
> 
> 
> *Wish List* (so far - I know I'll be adding others):
> 
> Pigalle 100 Black - something sleek and sexy (but somewhat subdued) for the office


Love these - super pretty. Ditto with your 'firstborns'


----------



## highheeladdict

chibbard said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first post, so I hope I do it correctly.
> 
> These are my new babies:
> 
> View attachment 2948689
> 
> 
> CL 120 mm "Cabos".  Or, as my son refers to them, my 'Christmas tree lights' shoes.
> 
> The CLs/avatar are what I refer to as my "firstborns."
> 
> 
> *Wish List* (so far - I know I'll be adding others):
> 
> Pigalle 100 Black - something sleek and sexy (but somewhat subdued) for the office




  sooooo cool! Congrats on such a gorgeous pair!


----------



## chibbard

highheeladdict said:


> sooooo cool! Congrats on such a gorgeous pair!




Thanks!!! It was love at first sight for me.[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## So_Louboutin

hhl4vr said:


> Nice colour-perfect for Spring and Easter.







Miss Burberry said:


> Love that color!







BirkinLover77 said:


> So spring so nice in pretty pink




Thank you guys! Couldn't resist the colour after seeing them &#128512;


----------



## BlowingBubbles

Smooth Jaz Luvr said:


> I've been searching for a 85mm nude that was NOT patent but kid leather; you know, to have a little variety - LOL!  Saw this pair and drooled, and said these will be my 'nude'.  Color is ivory.  They are sooooo sexy on!


These are so sexy looking yet a comfy 85mm! May I know what are they called? Please do a mod shot! (:


----------



## BlowingBubbles

kham said:


> One of my UHGs: Finally, my new to me BNIB Metal Nodo 120. I'm in love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (and now on a ban![emoji30])
> 
> View attachment 2940145
> 
> View attachment 2940159
> 
> View attachment 2940156


Officially the most beautiful pair of CLs I've seen. Looks even better when worn! You're a lucky girl!


----------



## kham

chibbard said:


> And those are absolutely beautiful!  They'll make you legs look like they go on for MILES!







BirkinLover77 said:


> Nude is the new neutral color perfect choice




Thank you chibbard and BirkinLover77 [emoji4]



BlowingBubbles said:


> Officially the most beautiful pair of CLs I've seen. Looks even better when worn! You're a lucky girl!




Thank you BlowingBubbles!! Im so glad I was able to get my hands on them. [emoji7]


----------



## chibbard

shoes4ever said:


> Love these - super pretty. Ditto with your 'firstborns'


Love these - super pretty. Ditto with your 'firstborns' 

Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

matching Cornielle for my daughter and I. Woohooo


----------



## chibbard

> matching Cornielle for my daughter and I. Woohooo


 
Pretty, pretty, pretty!!!


----------



## Christchrist

chibbard said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty!!!




I went crazy


----------



## mama13drama99

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2949937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matching Cornielle for my daughter and I. Woohooo




I just asked for thoughts/opinions on jazz calf the other day.  I was considering this in white jazz calf.  But the white jazz calf doesn't look as luxurious to me.  I actually tried this on in the 100 black jazz (which is much better looking) and its nice!


----------



## Christchrist

mama13drama99 said:


> I just asked for thoughts/opinions on jazz calf the other day.  I was considering this in white jazz calf.  But the white jazz calf doesn't look as luxurious to me.  I actually tried this on in the 100 black jazz (which is much better looking) and its nice!




I haven't seen white in person. It's durable though


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2949937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matching Cornielle for my daughter and I. Woohooo


Congrats, very beautiful on you


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, very beautiful on you




Thanks love. I got them in nude also. Perfect for everyday


----------



## Christchrist

Nude Cornielle Jazz calf. Hubby stepping on them at dinner. Lovely


----------



## Jacsxcc

My first ever pair !!
Loving the rose patent , soooo happy &#128525;&#128150;&#127881;x


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Nude Cornielle Jazz calf. Hubby stepping on them at dinner. Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954173
> View attachment 2954174
> View attachment 2954175


Love these shoes. They're so comfy. And the cut gives the shoe an edgy vibe. Tell your husband to keep your shoes nicer


----------



## Christchrist

Jacsxcc said:


> My first ever pair !!
> Loving the rose patent , soooo happy [emoji7][emoji178][emoji322]x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954315
> View attachment 2954316




So pretty.  Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Love these shoes. They're so comfy. And the cut gives the shoe an edgy vibe. Tell your husband to keep your shoes nicer




I know right! I looked at him with daggers


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Nude Cornielle Jazz calf. Hubby stepping on them at dinner. Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954173
> View attachment 2954174
> View attachment 2954175



So sexy in nude, love them on you



Jacsxcc said:


> My first ever pair !!
> Loving the rose patent , soooo happy &#128525;&#128150;&#127881;x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954315
> View attachment 2954316



Very beautiful, love the baby pink


----------



## nsiu

My absolute favorite pair!


----------



## PurseACold

nsiu said:


> My absolute favorite pair!


Gorgeous. The black patent combined with the spikes creates a rich, gorgeous look.


----------



## Purrsey

Christchrist said:


> Nude Cornielle Jazz calf. Hubby stepping on them at dinner. Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954173
> View attachment 2954174
> View attachment 2954175




I'm in love! On yours; not your hubby's. Hahah. 
I really wanna get Corneille but my local store doesn't carry it. How's the comfort compared to pigalle ? Does it run the same size as pigalle? Hong Kong can ship to me (I ordered my SImple there and the service is brilliant) and in any case if size doesn't fit I can exchange quite hassle free.


----------



## Christchrist

Purrsey said:


> I'm in love! On yours; not your hubby's. Hahah.
> I really wanna get Corneille but my local store doesn't carry it. How's the comfort compared to pigalle ? Does it run the same size as pigalle? Hong Kong can ship to me (I ordered my SImple there and the service is brilliant) and in any case if size doesn't fit I can exchange quite hassle free.




It's more comfy. I think I'm 1/2 size down from piggy. I got the same size and have slippage


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks Christ! I just went to various countries website and Corneille doesn't come in 85mm  i get little mileage for my Pigalle 100 but more on Simple 85 so I know 85 fits my work style. Darn.


----------



## BlowingBubbles

Jacsxcc said:


> My first ever pair !!
> Loving the rose patent , soooo happy &#128525;&#128150;&#127881;x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954315
> View attachment 2954316


Such a fun colour! Can see it working really well with some slim fitting trousers, will make your legs look like they go on for miles! (:


----------



## BirkinLover77

nsiu said:


> My absolute favorite pair!


Very gorgeous!!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

was not buying anything.. and of course walked away with my first SK


----------



## chibbard

zeusthegreatest said:


> was not buying anything.. and of course walked away with my first SK


LOVE, love, love the color!!


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> was not buying anything.. and of course walked away with my first SK


Fabulous Zeus - love that mood elevating colour


----------



## PurseACold

zeusthegreatest said:


> was not buying anything.. and of course walked away with my first SK


Love the neon yellow!


----------



## BirkinLover77

zeusthegreatest said:


> was not buying anything.. and of course walked away with my first SK


Congrats, Love the color


----------



## zeusthegreatest

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, Love the color


thanks guy! showed it to my daughter today and she said it hurts her eyes....


----------



## Christchrist

Pulled the trigger on the rose follies. Not like my other pinks.  Love it


----------



## hellyers

Wow! Really love them


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> Pulled the trigger on the rose follies. Not like my other pinks.  Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958735
> View attachment 2958736
> View attachment 2958738
> View attachment 2958739


Those are gorgeous. PLEASE dont let hubby step on them.


----------



## Marmotte

Fifi 100 Tie and Die and Chanel Flower Power Small Flap bag from Spring 2015


----------



## highheeladdict

Marmotte said:


> Fifi 100 Tie and Die and Chanel Flower Power Small Flap bag from Spring 2015
> View attachment 2959966



Great shoes! I´d kill to get a pair in the tie and dye-look. The colors on your Fifi are so great, lots of pink, orange and yellow. Enjoy them!


----------



## Purrsey

Marmotte said:


> Fifi 100 Tie and Die and Chanel Flower Power Small Flap bag from Spring 2015
> View attachment 2959966




Are Louboutin and Lagerfeld good friends? Both are so matching and gorgeous together!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

Finally got a pair! Pigalle 85mm in nude and patent leather!


----------



## shoes4ever

Marmotte said:


> Fifi 100 Tie and Die and Chanel Flower Power Small Flap bag from Spring 2015
> View attachment 2959966



 both are gorgeous


----------



## LexielLoveee

I got these for my engagement party.


----------



## rdgldy

steffysstyle said:


> Finally got a pair! Pigalle 85mm in nude and patent leather!




what a beautiful photo, and one of the best pair around!!


----------



## steffysstyle

rdgldy said:


> what a beautiful photo, and one of the best pair around!!



Thank you, I am so happy with them!


----------



## bunnyr

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2961178
> 
> 
> I got these for my engagement party.




These are absolutely gorgeous !! Congrats !!


----------



## diordesert99

Got lucky in Las Vegas! They were on sale!!! Debout python


----------



## LexielLoveee

lee85718 said:


> Got lucky in Las Vegas! They were on sale!!! Debout python




OMG gorg


----------



## PurseACold

lee85718 said:


> Got lucky in Las Vegas! They were on sale!!! Debout python



Wow! These are gorgeous!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

eBay score: Attroupa Calf/Velour Booties


----------



## lovebrandname

lee85718 said:


> Got lucky in Las Vegas! They were on sale!!! Debout python



What else was on sale?


----------



## Christina2

lee85718 said:


> Got lucky in Las Vegas! They were on sale!!! Debout python


OH MY .... I thnk my heart just skipped a beat. Model photos PLEASE !


----------



## kween0703

Happy to join the CL family. My DH bought my first pair, black patent pigalle follies 100, for Valentine's Day this year. Two weeks later, I bought the corneille 100 in jazz calf.


----------



## mama13drama99

Mrs. MFH said:


> eBay score: Attroupa Calf/Velour Booties
> 
> View attachment 2962328




Yaaaaassssss!  I can see you rocking the heck out of these!!! Can't wait to see what you pair them with!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I'm madly in love with these pensamoi


----------



## soleilbrun

lee85718 said:


> Got lucky in Las Vegas! They were on sale!!! Debout python



Congrats, I love them. Mod pics please.


----------



## soleilbrun

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2961178
> 
> 
> I got these for my engagement party.



I would love to see these on you. I really like them. Wear them in good health.


----------



## chibbard

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm madly in love with these pensamoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963395
> View attachment 2963396
> View attachment 2963397
> View attachment 2963398
> View attachment 2963399


 
Oh my!!!  Those are absolutely stunning!!!  Man, I may have to look into getting a pair like that.....


----------



## LexielLoveee

thanks girls will post with outfit soon


----------



## diordesert99

Christina2 said:


> OH MY .... I thnk my heart just skipped a beat. Model photos PLEASE !





soleilbrun said:


> Congrats, I love them. Mod pics please.



Mod pics!!


----------



## diordesert99

lovebrandname said:


> What else was on sale?


I can't quite remember all the models that were on sale that day but I remember quite a few boot models being on sale (Palazzo location) Hope that helps!


----------



## soleilbrun

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2964069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks girls will post with outfit soon


I love them even more!



lee85718 said:


> Mod pics!!



I have been spying on theses shoes for a while and this does not make it any easier. Congrats!


----------



## Christina2

lee85718 said:


> Mod pics!!


Even more gorgeous - you are one LUCKY girl to have found those rare and totally HOT heels - you know that, right ?


----------



## shoes4ever

lee85718 said:


> Got lucky in Las Vegas! They were on sale!!! Debout python





lee85718 said:


> Mod pics!!



These Debouts are fab - and that too on sale WOW !



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2964069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks girls will post with outfit soon



Gorgeous pair


----------



## diordesert99

soleilbrun said:


> I love them even more!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been spying on theses shoes for a while and this does not make it any easier. Congrats!





Christina2 said:


> Even more gorgeous - you are one LUCKY girl to have found those rare and totally HOT heels - you know that, right ?





shoes4ever said:


> These Debouts are fab - and that too on sale WOW !
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pair




Thank you! I couldn't believe it. One pair in the whole store and they happened to be in my size. I felt like Cinderella lol


----------



## loubslover

Just got these babies
	

		
			
		

		
	





Degraspike 100 mm & So Kate


----------



## ifinena

Marmotte said:


> Fifi 100 Tie and Die and Chanel Flower Power Small Flap bag from Spring 2015
> View attachment 2959966



Those are gorgeous Marmotte! I love the tie-and-dye in Fifi. May I ask where did you find them, in Zurich perhaps? Gorgeous! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2964069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks girls will post with outfit soon



Beautiful! Love the sparkles!


----------



## Honeyblossom

Genuine??


----------



## shoes4ever

loubslover said:


> Just got these babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964554
> 
> View attachment 2964555
> 
> Degraspike 100 mm & So Kate


Both are gorgeous - thanks for sharing


----------



## BlowingBubbles

loubslover said:


> Just got these babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964554
> 
> View attachment 2964555
> 
> Degraspike 100 mm & So Kate


Excellent choices!


----------



## nailgirl70

New to me brown suede simple


----------



## LuxuryPink

loubslover said:


> Just got these babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964554
> 
> View attachment 2964555
> 
> Degraspike 100 mm & So Kate


Amazing shoes! The second is my dream!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello All,

Here is a long sought after pair! Just arrived, No Prive batik. I was looking for anything in batik and these showed up. My first NP.


----------



## mama13drama99

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a long sought after pair! Just arrived, No Prive batik. I was looking for anything in batik and these showed up. My first NP.




Those look gorgeous against your skin!


----------



## soleilbrun

mama13drama99 said:


> Those look gorgeous against your skin!



Thank you


----------



## PurseACold

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Here is a long sought after pair! Just arrived, No Prive batik. I was looking for anything in batik and these showed up. My first NP.


These are gorgeous shoes, and they look great on you.


----------



## shoes4ever

nailgirl70 said:


> New to me brown suede simple



I like this hue of brown. Quite different from the regular colors and the rich suede sure makes it a fab classic pair to own. Enjoy them.



soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Here is a long sought after pair! Just arrived, No Prive batik. I was looking for anything in batik and these showed up. My first NP.



Congrats - these are truly a special pair. A work of art for your feet.


----------



## nailgirl70

shoes4ever said:


> I like this hue of brown. Quite different from the regular colors and the rich suede sure makes it a fab classic pair to own. Enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats - these are truly a special pair. A work of art for your feet.



Thank you


----------



## kham

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a long sought after pair! Just arrived, No Prive batik. I was looking for anything in batik and these showed up. My first NP.




Congrats!! I love the batik print and they look great on you!!


----------



## soleilbrun

PurseACold said:


> These are gorgeous shoes, and they look great on you.





shoes4ever said:


> I like this hue of brown. Quite different from the regular colors and the rich suede sure makes it a fab classic pair to own. Enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats - these are truly a special pair. A work of art for your feet.





kham said:


> Congrats!! I love the batik print and they look great on you!!



Thank you all. I am happy to have found them.


----------



## modanhoney

I am new to this thread....I am wanting to purchase a pair of SO Kate 120 mm and I am a TRUE 6.5 except for Chanel and I am a size 7  however I am not sure if I need to purchase a half size up. Please let me know your thoughts ladies.   Thank you


----------



## ashlie

Got my new So Kate's in kid leather!! [emoji171]


----------



## ashlie

modanhoney said:


> I am new to this thread....I am wanting to purchase a pair of SO Kate 120 mm and I am a TRUE 6.5 except for Chanel and I am a size 7  however I am not sure if I need to purchase a half size up. Please let me know your thoughts ladies.   Thank you




I am a 39 in every other shoes except for CL.   For d'orsay I have to do a 39.5 or 40 and for the so Kate's I have to do a 39.5. Beware that the kid stretches much more than the patent. Your best bet, if your waiting for a sought after color that you can rarely find, go to your nearest SAKS, Neiman, Barney's or any other store that carries so Kate's and try a pair on for reference! Hope that helps


----------



## modanhoney

ashlie said:


> I am a 39 in every other shoes except for CL.   For d'orsay I have to do a 39.5 or 40 and for the so Kate's I have to do a 39.5. Beware that the kid stretches much more than the patent. Your best bet, if your waiting for a sought after color that you can rarely find, go to your nearest SAKS, Neiman, Barney's or any other store that carries so Kate's and try a pair on for reference! Hope that helps




Thank you for the advise ...I want to purchase a pair from a reputable site like fashionphile etc however every time I go to NM or Saks and Nordstrom and  they NEVER have my size or the half or whole size up. At least if they did I can gage what size to purchase. I have been to so many you tubes and read so many reviews and I can't get a straight answer to what size to purchase. I also have read if the CL are Too tight to use a blow dryer or use a zip lock with water and put in the freeze with the shoe so the shoe can expand and stretch. I have read to wear socks and wear around the house for couple days and the shoe will stretch out. OMG I think I have read and heard it all. [emoji16] this is so discouraging!
HELP! !!!!


----------



## ashlie

modanhoney said:


> Thank you for the advise ...I want to purchase a pair from a reputable site like fashionphile etc however every time I go to NM or Saks and Nordstrom and  they NEVER have my size or the half or whole size up. At least if they did I can gage what size to purchase. I have been to so many you tubes and read so many reviews and I can't get a straight answer to what size to purchase. I also have read if the CL are Too tight to use a blow dryer or use a zip lock with water and put in the freeze with the shoe so the shoe can expand and stretch. I have read to wear socks and wear around the house for couple days and the shoe will stretch out. OMG I think I have read and heard it all. [emoji16] this is so discouraging!
> HELP! !!!!




If you call them, they will tell you when they are getting the next shipment in. Then they will hold whatever you need. I just did that at bergdorf's with three pair! They usually are very good about holding shoes, because once they are off hold, they are going to sell anyway haha


----------



## bunnyr

modanhoney said:


> Thank you for the advise ...I want to purchase a pair from a reputable site like fashionphile etc however every time I go to NM or Saks and Nordstrom and  they NEVER have my size or the half or whole size up. At least if they did I can gage what size to purchase. I have been to so many you tubes and read so many reviews and I can't get a straight answer to what size to purchase. I also have read if the CL are Too tight to use a blow dryer or use a zip lock with water and put in the freeze with the shoe so the shoe can expand and stretch. I have read to wear socks and wear around the house for couple days and the shoe will stretch out. OMG I think I have read and heard it all. [emoji16] this is so discouraging!
> HELP! !!!!




I've read more advice on sizing DOWN for so Kate style since it has a vertical pitch therefore the foot will be pushed al the way to the tip of shoe especially over time creating a huge heel gap. Yes the front shoe area will pretty much always be on the tighter side due to the pointy toe style. However on a side note, I find that the décolleté 555 pointy style is so far the most comfortable cl style for me whereas the décolleté 868 almond toe style is more squishy at the toe area. 

Back on topic of so Kate, I am always 35.5 in all shoes (excluding boots) and there's a tiny heel gap for me. But I have slight wider front of foot and I can not imaging sizing down it would be even more squished. I have never been able to size up or I will definitely end up with heel gaps.


----------



## modanhoney

bunnyr said:


> I've read more advice on sizing DOWN for so Kate style since it has a vertical pitch therefore the foot will be pushed al the way to the tip of shoe especially over time creating a huge heel gap. Yes the front shoe area will pretty much always be on the tighter side due to the pointy toe style. However on a side note, I find that the décolleté 555 pointy style is so far the most comfortable cl style for me whereas the décolleté 868 almond toe style is more squishy at the toe area.
> 
> Back on topic of so Kate, I am always 35.5 in all shoes (excluding boots) and there's a tiny heel gap for me. But I have slight wider front of foot and I can not imaging sizing down it would be even more squished. I have never been able to size up or I will definitely end up with heel gaps.




Thank you ladies for being so helpful and responding quickly. I think I have gotten more insight here. When I purchase my 1st pair of CL will most definitely post a picture for you to see! 

[emoji6]


----------



## LexLV

Black leather Simples 100s .. workhorse for the office!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LexLV said:


> Black leather Simples 100s .. workhorse for the office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971620



A classic never fades! COngrats!


----------



## ladyjeye

Finally got my perfect pair of work nudes and some summer fun shoes!


----------



## stilly

ladyjeye said:


> Finally got my perfect pair of work nudes and some summer fun shoes!
> View attachment 2972487
> View attachment 2972492




Both gorgeous!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## BlowingBubbles

ashlie said:


> Got my new So Kate's in kid leather!! [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 2971307
> View attachment 2971309


LOVE the colour!


----------



## Danielle81

Just got my summer shoes!!  Tucsick glitter/white/fluorescent pink.  These are definitely my most "fun" CLs.


----------



## nailgirl70

Danielle81 said:


> Just got my summer shoes!!  Tucsick glitter/white/fluorescent pink.  These are definitely my most "fun" CLs.



Love the color combo, enjoy


----------



## nailgirl70

100mm giaguaro yoyospina metallic leopard just arrived today, now I'm on the search for decollete 554 tissu beauty sold out on cl website.


----------



## ashlie

BlowingBubbles said:


> LOVE the colour!




Thank you!! [emoji171]


----------



## modanhoney

ashlie said:


> I am a 39 in every other shoes except for CL.   For d'orsay I have to do a 39.5 or 40 and for the so Kate's I have to do a 39.5. Beware that the kid stretches much more than the patent. Your best bet, if your waiting for a sought after color that you can rarely find, go to your nearest SAKS, Neiman, Barney's or any other store that carries so Kate's and try a pair on for reference! Hope that helps




Hello ladies,
I took your  advise and marched into NM and tried on several styles of CL from the Bianca to the Jamie platform to the pigalle follies. I tried on several styles to find my ideal size. For the most part I am a size 7 except for the "Iriza" which I wear my true size 6.5 
I attached a pic of the so Kate ...I am on a short list for the black So Kate patent. [emoji20]
	

		
			
		

		
	









I truly appreciate your help and advise ladies. Can't wait to purchase another pair in the near future.[emoji7][emoji151]


----------



## soleilbrun

ashlie said:


> Got my new So Kate's in kid leather!! [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 2971307
> View attachment 2971309



amazing color!


----------



## sofeaJ

Danielle81 said:


> Just got my summer shoes!!  Tucsick glitter/white/fluorescent pink.  These are definitely my most "fun" CLs.



Such a beauty! Lucky you..


----------



## Minus82

Youpiyou 100 gold glitter for me and trepeter black for DH. All from the louboutin store in FSH Paris


----------



## shoes4ever

View attachment 2971307
View attachment 2971309

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]



Danielle81 said:


> Just got my summer shoes!!  Tucsick glitter/white/fluorescent pink.  These are definitely my most "fun" CLs.



 wow this is an amazing pair - congrats on your new beauties



nailgirl70 said:


> 100mm giaguaro yoyospina metallic leopard just arrived today, now I'm on the search for decollete 554 tissu beauty sold out on cl website.



nailgirl70 these are such a pretty version of leopard



Minus82 said:


> Youpiyou 100 gold glitter for me and trepeter black for DH. All from the louboutin store in FSH Paris
> View attachment 2974173
> 
> View attachment 2974174
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974175



Terrific pair of sparkly heels



ashlie said:


> Got my new So Kate's in kid leather!! [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 2971307
> View attachment 2971309



Very nice - that is a gorgeous blue


----------



## highheeladdict

ashlie said:


> Got my new So Kate's in kid leather!! [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 2971307
> View attachment 2971309



Wow, they look great! What`s the name of this color? Is it the Pervenche?


----------



## shoegal123

ladyjeye said:


> Finally got my perfect pair of work nudes and some summer fun shoes!
> View attachment 2972487
> View attachment 2972492


Are the nude pigalle platforms 120 og 140?


----------



## shoegal123

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2937888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new CL Lamadone


They are gorgeous!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ladyjeye said:


> Finally got my perfect pair of work nudes and some summer fun shoes!
> View attachment 2972487
> View attachment 2972492



Classic nude is great for your closet and love the fun colors on the tie dye pair



Danielle81 said:


> Just got my summer shoes!!  Tucsick glitter/white/fluorescent pink.  These are definitely my most "fun" CLs.



Love these



nailgirl70 said:


> 100mm giaguaro yoyospina metallic leopard just arrived today, now I'm on the search for decollete 554 tissu beauty sold out on cl website.



Fierce Louboutin


----------



## soleilbrun

ladyjeye said:


> Finally got my perfect pair of work nudes and some summer fun shoes!
> View attachment 2972487
> View attachment 2972492





Danielle81 said:


> Just got my summer shoes!!  Tucsick glitter/white/fluorescent pink.  These are definitely my most "fun" CLs.





nailgirl70 said:


> 100mm giaguaro yoyospina metallic leopard just arrived today, now I'm on the search for decollete 554 tissu beauty sold out on cl website.



Great purchases everyone. Wear them in good health!


----------



## ashlie

highheeladdict said:


> Wow, they look great! What`s the name of this color? Is it the Pervenche?




Yes! That's the color [emoji16]


----------



## ashlie

Very nice - that is a gorgeous blue[/QUOTE]


Thank you!!


----------



## TinyTilly

Received my amazing Lady Daf 160's in Plum Suede from another beautiful TPF'r yesterday. I am in love! They are in immaculate condition! 
I've been buying Jimmy Choo's lately but I think these beauties have persuaded me to go back to Louboutin!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Pervenche (all the pics make this shoe look blue or indigo but it's actually a dark lavender) beautiful nonetheless [emoji7]


----------



## ashlie

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Pervenche (all the pics make this shoe look blue or indigo but it's actually a dark lavender) beautiful nonetheless [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976904
> View attachment 2976905
> View attachment 2976906



I love them!! Just bought the same pair!!


----------



## MarneeB

TinyTilly said:


> Received my amazing Lady Daf 160's in Plum Suede from another beautiful TPF'r yesterday. I am in love! They are in immaculate condition!
> I've been buying Jimmy Choo's lately but I think these beauties have persuaded me to go back to Louboutin!!
> View attachment 2975068
> 
> View attachment 2975069


 


So beautiful!!


----------



## wasp79

gorgeously!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Pervenche (all the pics make this shoe look blue or indigo but it's actually a dark lavender) beautiful nonetheless [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976904
> View attachment 2976905
> View attachment 2976906


This color is awesome


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Pervenche (all the pics make this shoe look blue or indigo but it's actually a dark lavender) beautiful nonetheless [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976904
> View attachment 2976905
> View attachment 2976906


It's a beautiful color


----------



## wasp79

Minus82 said:


> Youpiyou 100 gold glitter for me and trepeter black for DH. All from the louboutin store in FSH Paris
> View attachment 2974173
> 
> View attachment 2974174
> 
> View attachment 2974175



Very elegant


----------



## wasp79

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Pervenche (all the pics make this shoe look blue or indigo but it's actually a dark lavender) beautiful nonetheless [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976904
> View attachment 2976905
> View attachment 2976906



Amazing colour!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Pervenche (all the pics make this shoe look blue or indigo but it's actually a dark lavender) beautiful nonetheless [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976904
> View attachment 2976905
> View attachment 2976906




So pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Pervenche (all the pics make this shoe look blue or indigo but it's actually a dark lavender) beautiful nonetheless [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976904
> View attachment 2976905
> View attachment 2976906



excellent find!


----------



## eskimo*gem

My first pair of Louboutin's  and hopefully not my last!!


----------



## LolasCloset

eskimo*gem said:


> View attachment 2990415
> 
> 
> My first pair of Louboutin's  and hopefully not my last!!



Gorgeous and classic! I love this style. Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## stilly

eskimo*gem said:


> View attachment 2990415
> 
> 
> My first pair of Louboutin's  and hopefully not my last!!




Love these!!!


----------



## CLvoesHermes

After Searching High and Low for my size for a good year plus if not more, I scored these babies  at long last! 

Presenting the Highness Dragon Tattoo, one of my Ultimate Dream Shoes finally come home to me.


----------



## Lzamare

eskimo*gem said:


> View attachment 2990415
> 
> 
> My first pair of Louboutin's  and hopefully not my last!!



Congrats! I am sure you will love them!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

eskimo*gem said:


> View attachment 2990415
> 
> 
> My first pair of Louboutin's  and hopefully not my last!!


Very nice! I don't think it will be your last


----------



## Jacsxcc

eskimo*gem said:


> View attachment 2990415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of Louboutin's  and hopefully not my last!!




Gorgeous!! Congratulations, I got my first pair the other week , now im hooked .&#128536;xx


----------



## label24

My new babys...hot chick 130....i have to say they are very very comfortable and easy to walk


----------



## EwaJP

My first pair of Pigalles! Much more comfy than the Folies I have to say. Got my coveted 100 mm nude heels at last!


----------



## NatMan

Looking for these to buy...if you ever want to get rid of them, please, send me a message!


----------



## BirkinLover77

label24 said:


> My new babys...hot chick 130....i have to say they are very very comfortable and easy to walk


These are the beauty of the century


----------



## BirkinLover77

EwaJP said:


> My first pair of Pigalles! Much more comfy than the Folies I have to say. Got my coveted 100 mm nude heels at last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991660
> View attachment 2991661


Love these


----------



## j3nn4

Whoops I posted in the wrong thread!

These have just arrived, Louboutin 20th Anniversary Isolde in black!! I've been after a pair for years, I had the pictures authenticated here before I bought them (they were an expired listing on eBay that showed up in Google, nobody had bid on them).

So happy to finally get them! Thanks to nillacobain for authenticating the pics for me  

I have no idea what to wear them with


----------



## Rockpup

My first pair of Louboutin's, and I may have reached a little high, So Kate in black patent. Will take a little breaking in, but they are already feeling better than they did at first.


----------



## mama13drama99

Rockpup said:


> My first pair of Louboutin's, and I may have reached a little high, So Kate in black patent. Will take a little breaking in, but they are already feeling better than they did at first.




Congrats.  Very classic and love them with the hosiery!


----------



## molly03033

Rockpup those are soooooo gorgeous! Love them!


----------



## byrdistheword

Rockpup said:


> My first pair of Louboutin's, and I may have reached a little high, So Kate in black patent. Will take a little breaking in, but they are already feeling better than they did at first.




These are fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## shweta.2000

Omg so pretty!


----------



## molly03033

Such a gorgeous shoe!


----------



## BirkinLover77

j3nn4 said:


> Whoops I posted in the wrong thread!
> 
> These have just arrived, Louboutin 20th Anniversary Isolde in black!! I've been after a pair for years, I had the pictures authenticated here before I bought them (they were an expired listing on eBay that showed up in Google, nobody had bid on them).
> 
> So happy to finally get them! Thanks to nillacobain for authenticating the pics for me
> 
> I have no idea what to wear them with


Stunning pair of CL


----------



## Aars24

I envy you.I'm scared of anything more than 100 because my pinky toe is a hater. You look stunning.


----------



## label24

Hum 130mm???? I don't think so......


----------



## Christina2

label24 said:


> Hum 130mm???? I don't think so......


I don't understand this post - what do you mean ? You do not think the Hot Chicks are 130mm ?


----------



## label24

This is a picture that compare my old pigalle between  my new hot chick and  the high of the heel is the same for both shoes.


----------



## Annie81

Aars24 said:


> I envy you.I'm scared of anything more than 100 because my pinky toe is a hater. You look stunning.



Haha I'm the same I even struggle in 100 I'm already fairly tall 176cm and I'm not used to high shoes haha I wish I was good at walking in them


----------



## libertygirl

Rockpup said:


> My first pair of Louboutin's, and I may have reached a little high, So Kate in black patent. Will take a little breaking in, but they are already feeling better than they did at first.



Beautiful!


----------



## libertygirl

j3nn4 said:


> Whoops I posted in the wrong thread!
> 
> These have just arrived, Louboutin 20th Anniversary Isolde in black!! I've been after a pair for years, I had the pictures authenticated here before I bought them (they were an expired listing on eBay that showed up in Google, nobody had bid on them).
> 
> So happy to finally get them! Thanks to nillacobain for authenticating the pics for me
> 
> I have no idea what to wear them with



Oh wow! These are some serious shoes!! Congrats!


----------



## libertygirl

EwaJP said:


> My first pair of Pigalles! Much more comfy than the Folies I have to say. Got my coveted 100 mm nude heels at last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991660
> View attachment 2991661



LOVE these! The ultimate Louboutin IMO!


----------



## BlowingBubbles

label24 said:


> My new babys...hot chick 130....i have to say they are very very comfortable and easy to walk


So gorgeous! Mod shot please?


----------



## LolasCloset

label24 said:


> Hum 130mm???? I don't think so......



Are those pigalles one of your 2006/2007 pairs? Didn't you say (a long time ago) that your 2006 pigalles were actually taller than 120mm? No wonder you have no problem walking in the Hot Chicks then, you've been a pro for years!


----------



## DeMiau

LolasCloset said:


> Are those pigalles one of your 2006/2007 pairs? Didn't you say (a long time ago) that your 2006 pigalles were actually taller than 120mm? No wonder you have no problem walking in the Hot Chicks then, you've been a pro for years!



My wife has an old cut Pigalle 120 in a 38.5 and it has 130 mm.


----------



## LolasCloset

DeMiau said:


> My wife has an old cut Pigalle 120 in a 38.5 and it has 130 mm.



Wow, that's crazy! Those old cuts are just so beautiful.


----------



## DeMiau

LolasCloset said:


> Wow, that's crazy! Those old cuts are just so beautiful.



[URL=http://s266.photobucket.com/user/DEATHSTAR-INC/media/Shoes/versus2.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Took this shot some months ago. This is Old cut Pigalle 120 in 38.5 Versus SoKate in 39.


----------



## FlyGal

Just bought my two newest pairs of so kate shoes this friday. Have a function next weekend


----------



## j3nn4

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning pair of CL





libertygirl said:


> Oh wow! These are some serious shoes!! Congrats!



Thanks  I still haven't braved wearing them outside but I'm building up to it


----------



## j3nn4

DeMiau said:


> [URL=http://s266.photobucket.com/user/DEATHSTAR-INC/media/Shoes/versus2.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Took this shot some months ago. This is Old cut Pigalle 120 in 38.5 Versus SoKate in 39.



Holy moly I don't think I could walk very far in either of those!




EwaJP said:


> My first pair of Pigalles! Much more comfy than the Folies I have to say. Got my coveted 100 mm nude heels at last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991660
> View attachment 2991661



These are lovely and the absolute perfect shade of nude!


----------



## modanhoney

Does the CL sling back heels run true to size? I wear size 7 in all CL closed in shoes.


----------



## S_Lilly

EwaJP said:


> My first pair of Pigalles! Much more comfy than the Folies I have to say. Got my coveted 100 mm nude heels at last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991660
> View attachment 2991661



Love your Pigalles and love that Celine!


----------



## hypnotiq

FlyGal said:


> Just bought my two newest pairs of so kate shoes this friday. Have a function next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000409


they're gorgeous!


----------



## bnsuki

My first pair of Loubs! Decollete 100mm is much more comfy than I thought! Will be getting them in nudes as well


----------



## stilly

FlyGal said:


> Just bought my two newest pairs of so kate shoes this friday. Have a function next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000409




Love the new pairs!!!


----------



## stilly

bnsuki said:


> My first pair of Loubs! Decollete 100mm is much more comfy than I thought! Will be getting them in nudes as well
> View attachment 3002677
> View attachment 3002678
> View attachment 3002679


 
Love these!!! Classic style!!!


----------



## bunnyr

bnsuki said:


> My first pair of Loubs! Decollete 100mm is much more comfy than I thought! Will be getting them in nudes as well
> View attachment 3002677
> View attachment 3002678
> View attachment 3002679




Congrats ! This is my favorite cl style. Most comfortable from their collection for me and surprisingly more comfortable than the almond toe décolleté 868.


----------



## rdgldy

bnsuki said:


> My first pair of Loubs! Decollete 100mm is much more comfy than I thought! Will be getting them in nudes as well
> View attachment 3002677
> View attachment 3002678
> View attachment 3002679




beautiful, classic Louboutins!


----------



## mznaterz

bnsuki said:


> My first pair of Loubs! Decollete 100mm is much more comfy than I thought! Will be getting them in nudes as well
> View attachment 3002677
> View attachment 3002678
> View attachment 3002679


I had these in nude sent then back due to the size abs I want then again&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128548;&#128548;&#128548; in my size 40 or 40.5


----------



## lizandotis

Great pair of So Kate's Flygal.. I was thinking about purchasing the silver pair myself!![emoji1]


----------



## FlyGal

lizandotis said:


> Great pair of So Kate's Flygal.. I was thinking about purchasing the silver pair myself!![emoji1]



You should they are to die for, They will go with just about every color.


----------



## Rockpup

I had high hopes for these, but not sure they are going to work out. The Boltina running shoe.


----------



## Bagaholic425

As you should.. The silver is soooo HAWTT...




lizandotis said:


> Great pair of So Kate's Flygal.. I was thinking about purchasing the silver pair myself!![emoji1]


----------



## FlyGal

Rockpup said:


> I had high hopes for these, but not sure they are going to work out. The Comfortable  running shoe.



I have to ask are they at least comfortable?


----------



## Rockpup

FlyGal said:


> I have to ask are they at least comfortable?


FlyGal: Better now then two hours ago. They may break in well, but they are obviously taller then most other heeled sneakers.


----------



## Christina2

Rockpup said:


> I had high hopes for these, but not sure they are going to work out. The Boltina running shoe.


I think they are super cute


----------



## chibbard

These are my birthday gifts ... a couple of months early so I could enjoy them through the summer.  I just love them.  I love the bright summery colors and sparkles.  (I love anything with sparkles).  

60mm "Lambada Cubana" Cataclous


----------



## hypnotiq

bnsuki said:


> My first pair of Loubs! Decollete 100mm is much more comfy than I thought! Will be getting them in nudes as well
> View attachment 3002677
> View attachment 3002678
> View attachment 3002679


beautiful pair!congrats


----------



## hypnotiq

chibbard said:


> These are my birthday gifts ... a couple of months early so I could enjoy them through the summer.  I just love them.  I love the bright summery colors and sparkles.  (I love anything with sparkles).
> 
> 60mm "Lambada Cubana" Cataclous
> 
> View attachment 3004597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004598
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004599


nice!perfect for summer indeed!


----------



## nncnxx

My new pair of Loubs arrived a few days ago 









Argotik 120mm in black patent


----------



## prettyinchanel

Here's my first pair of Louboutin shoes, Gwinee strappy glitter sandals, arrived a couple days ago. I am so so so excited about these I can't stop admiring them haha.


----------



## kittymoomoo

I don't know what took me so long. Here are my first pair of CL simple pumps. From nm in San Francisco I did a lot of research, here and found some great advice on keeping the red on the bottom.  I used the zagg invisibleshield on the bottoms before using them outside. I also used a shoe-stretcher with a little heat from a blow dryer just to make them fit perfectly !! I'm so happy for all the great tips I learned on here!!


----------



## lhyannn

Need some good pedis prior wearing these et nues


----------



## bunnyr

kittymoomoo said:


> I don't know what took me so long. Here are my first pair of CL simple pumps. From nm in San Francisco I did a lot of research, here and found some great advice on keeping the red on the bottom.  I used the zagg invisibleshield on the bottoms before using them outside. I also used a shoe-stretcher with a little heat from a blow dryer just to make them fit perfectly !! I'm so happy for all the great tips I learned on here!!




Hmm... I did the same thing and it's not looking to stay put so well. Some corners kinda bunched up together and created air bubbles like pockets. Now I don't know if I should just try to remove it or what... Also there's little holes where harsh things poked through from walking outside.


----------



## kittymoomoo

bunnyr said:


> Hmm... I did the same thing and it's not looking to stay put so well. Some corners kinda bunched up together and created air bubbles like pockets. Now I don't know if I should just try to remove it or what... Also there's little holes where harsh things poked through from walking outside.



Hi bunnyr-  I have a very small air bubble too, but it's so tiny it's not noticeable unless you touch it. I probably won't try to remove them until I'm ready to have my local cobbler put vibram on them. Since the shield is on really tight it would probably pull the red straight off. So far they have worked good for me.  I'm sorry to hear it's not working out for you.


----------



## Natasha210

kittymoomoo said:


> Hi bunnyr-  I have a very small air bubble too, but it's so tiny it's not noticeable unless you touch it. I probably won't try to remove them until I'm ready to have my local cobbler put vibram on them. Since the shield is on really tight it would probably pull the red straight off. So far they have worked good for me.  I'm sorry to hear it's not working out for you.



They do remove the red, it has happened to me when i ripped off a portion like removing wax &#128546; but if you use a hair dryer it comes off without red just need to be careful.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Natasha210 said:


> They do remove the red, it has happened to me when i ripped off a portion like removing wax &#128546; but if you use a hair dryer it comes off without red just need to be careful.



Hi Natasha, wow thanks so much for this great tip !!  I'll remember this great idea when I want to remove it. This is why I love TPF everyone is so helpful here. :tpfrox:


----------



## mtnracer

I'm a guy and recently bought these for my wife. Bianca 120 in black patent. Makes her look like a goddess.


----------



## bunnyr

Natasha210 said:


> They do remove the red, it has happened to me when i ripped off a portion like removing wax [emoji22] but if you use a hair dryer it comes off without red just need to be careful.







kittymoomoo said:


> Hi Natasha, wow thanks so much for this great tip !!  I'll remember this great idea when I want to remove it. This is why I love TPF everyone is so helpful here. :tpfrox:




I've tried lifting the bubbly/squished parts of the shield and so far no red has lifted but it doesn't stick as well now. Also the holes on there ... Not sure what I should do abt those....


----------



## LisaMarie_

My new pair of pigalle follies 100 kid leather


----------



## Nene1819

modanhoney said:


> Does the CL sling back heels run true to size? I wear size 7 in all CL closed in shoes.




No they don't. They run rather small I'm a true 8.5 U.S. And had to go up to a 40! If you can go to a store to try them on please do.


----------



## shaggy360

mtnracer said:


> View attachment 3012017
> 
> I'm a guy and recently bought these for my wife. Bianca 120 in black patent. Makes her look like a goddess.



Louboutins do that! If she loves them, you might find yourself as her personal shopping assistant when it comes to all high heel matters. It's a rough job and some husband have to do it!


----------



## Greta_V

chibbard said:


> These are my birthday gifts ... a couple of months early so I could enjoy them through the summer.  I just love them.  I love the bright summery colors and sparkles.  (I love anything with sparkles).
> 
> 60mm "Lambada Cubana" Cataclous
> 
> View attachment 3004597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004598
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004599



Ah! These are so cute! Instant summer mood booster! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## mtnracer

shaggy360 said:


> Louboutins do that! If she loves them, you might find yourself as her personal shopping assistant when it comes to all high heel matters. It's a rough job and some husband have to do it!




I'm signed up! I have no problem going shopping for heels with her. I just pre-ordered the matching boots for her for fall.


----------



## highheeladdict

LisaMarie_ said:


> My new pair of pigalle follies 100 kid leather



Great shoes! Enjoy them, they're  gorgeous!


----------



## Greta_V

Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes


----------



## Nene1819

Greta_V said:


> Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes




Congrats! They look great in your feet.


----------



## PurseACold

Greta_V said:


> Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes


Gorgeous. Isn't it such a luscious red? I'm so glad I snagged a pair too. Enjoy!!


----------



## Greta_V

Nene1819 said:


> Congrats! They look great in your feet.



Thank you!



PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous. Isn't it such a luscious red? I'm so glad I snagged a pair too. Enjoy!!



Yes! The color is absolutely gorgeous!))


----------



## highheeladdict

So Kate Patent nude


----------



## stilly

Greta_V said:


> Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes


 
They look amazing on you* Greta*!!!


----------



## Greta_V

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you* Greta*!!!



Thank you!)) &#128536;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Greta_V said:


> Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes


Very beautiful red and they look amazing


----------



## chibbard

hypnotiq said:


> nice!perfect for summer indeed!


 
Thank you!  I've worn them so much already and they are actually very comfortable.


----------



## chibbard

Greta_V said:


> Ah! These are so cute! Instant summer mood booster! Yay! Congrats!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Natasha210

Greta_V said:


> Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes



Very nice!


----------



## Sandybeach814

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous. Isn't it such a luscious red? I'm so glad I snagged a pair too. Enjoy!!




Wow so gorgeous


----------



## tdennis

Greta_V said:


> Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes


They look great on your feet! Heel looks like 120mm! Congrats!


----------



## meowmeow94

New Jamie 160mm I'm so in love! She is a pair made in heaven...just like walking on the cloud


----------



## Minehadjem

LisaMarie_ said:


> My new pair of pigalle follies 100 kid leather




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Minehadjem

Greta_V said:


> Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes




What a beautiful color [emoji151][emoji151]


----------



## aaedge1

meowmeow94 said:


> New Jamie 160mm I'm so in love! She is a pair made in heaven...just like walking on the cloud



A-Mazing!!! love! congrats


----------



## 9distelle

meowmeow94 said:


> New Jamie 160mm I'm so in love! She is a pair made in heaven...just like walking on the cloud


Awesome, mod pics!!


----------



## modanhoney

lhyannn said:


> Need some good pedis prior wearing these et nues




I just these follies resille for $518 in black and gold and silver color


----------



## meowmeow94

aaedge1 said:


> A-Mazing!!! love! congrats



Thank you dear!


----------



## meowmeow94

9distelle said:


> Awesome, mod pics!!



Thank you 9distelle!


----------



## loveloubis

Found this gem last week on the Hong Kong Louboutin Online Store while looking for pigalle 100mm's in general. The only size left was in my size, 39's. It took 3 days via expedited DHL to arrive in LA. Very lucky to find this Pigalle 100mm in this color! Sunshine and Smiles!


----------



## Purrsey

loveloubis said:


> Found this gem last week on the Hong Kong Louboutin Online Store while looking for pigalle 100mm's in general. The only size left was in my size, 39's. It took 3 days via expedited DHL to arrive in LA. Very lucky to find this Pigalle 100mm in this color! Sunshine and Smiles!




Wow this pair is such a beauty find. Can I ask what's the name of the shade?


----------



## loveloubis

Purrsey said:


> Wow this pair is such a beauty find. Can I ask what's the name of the shade?


the box says Y027 Epi D'or. I believe there is a rare So Kate Color like this too, probably on Stilly's collection. =)


----------



## shoes4ever

loveloubis said:


> Found this gem last week on the Hong Kong Louboutin Online Store while looking for pigalle 100mm's in general. The only size left was in my size, 39's. It took 3 days via expedited DHL to arrive in LA. Very lucky to find this Pigalle 100mm in this color! Sunshine and Smiles!


These are perfect - a classic style in a gorgeous color.


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Opaline & Rose Pigalle Follies [emoji177]


----------



## maithaa

KayleighAmbers said:


> View attachment 3026787
> 
> 
> Opaline & Rose Pigalle Follies [emoji177]




Pretty pairs[emoji179][emoji180] congrats!


----------



## Christina2

Greta_V said:


> Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes


Ive heard that the Pigalle Follie 100 is actually about the same height as the So Kate 120. Does that seem like the case to you?


----------



## Christina2

KayleighAmbers said:


> View attachment 3026787
> 
> 
> Opaline & Rose Pigalle Follies [emoji177]


 
What a pair of lovelies Do you own the So Kates as well ? How do they compare with the Pigalle Follies comfort - wise ? I'm wanting a pair of Pigalle Follies but Im in a little town with no where to go to try them on - sob


----------



## Christina2

meowmeow94 said:


> New Jamie 160mm I'm so in love! She is a pair made in heaven...just like walking on the cloud


 
On my - what a perfectly stunning pair of heels - mod pics please !


----------



## Greta_V

Christina2 said:


> Ive heard that the Pigalle Follie 100 is actually about the same height as the So Kate 120. Does that seem like the case to you?



I've never tried So Kates on, so I can't tell you that, but Follies 100 are definitely shorter than old-style Pigalle 120, if that helps. I also have Follies 120 and they feel and look about the same height as the Pigalles.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

loveloubis said:


> Found this gem last week on the Hong Kong Louboutin Online Store while looking for pigalle 100mm's in general. The only size left was in my size, 39's. It took 3 days via expedited DHL to arrive in LA. Very lucky to find this Pigalle 100mm in this color! Sunshine and Smiles!


How beautiful!!!!!I wish I could wear those but can't. Enjoy them in the best of health.


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Christina2 said:


> What a pair of lovelies Do you own the So Kates as well ? How do they compare with the Pigalle Follies comfort - wise ? I'm wanting a pair of Pigalle Follies but Im in a little town with no where to go to try them on - sob




Yes, I do own a few So Kates as well. I still prefer the Pigalle Follies though because I try to use the So Kates on daily basis but after an hour or so my feet get bruises and my legs get tired fast but it may differ with another person. My friend only uses So Kate and I use either Pigalle, Pigalle Follies or Cataclou.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Greta_V said:


> Just got my red patent Follies 100 yesterday - have been looking for them for quite a while. Finally found them on the official website of the Asian CL branch - my size was "coming soon" and available for pre-order. I emailed them to find out if there were going to be any Customs fees, and received a call back from Hong Kong within an hour! Their Customer Service is unbelievable! They walked me through the whole process with getting my bank prepared for the international transaction and filling out the order form, all on the phone. Free shipping - got my shoes 3 days later!!! Unbelievable! I am very impressed! And, of course, in love with my shoes




Those are gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]you wear them well and they look like they are 120.


----------



## Greta_V

Mrs. MFH said:


> Those are gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]you wear them well and they look like they are 120.



Thank you)) &#128563; &#128570;


----------



## PurseACold

loveloubis said:


> Found this gem last week on the Hong Kong Louboutin Online Store while looking for pigalle 100mm's in general. The only size left was in my size, 39's. It took 3 days via expedited DHL to arrive in LA. Very lucky to find this Pigalle 100mm in this color! Sunshine and Smiles!


Gorgeous!


----------



## paper_flowers

My ankle is too shaky for the so Kate tall, spoken heel.... So I swapped them for the iriza gold glitter pumps! Pics to come.. They're so gorgeous and in definitely keeping those babies, but I don't know when I'll get to wear them besides Christmas and New Years, or what to wear them with. They're so gorgeous though!


----------



## stilly

KayleighAmbers said:


> View attachment 3026787
> 
> 
> Opaline & Rose Pigalle Follies [emoji177]




Both so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## engineerinheels

I just got the Cross Mes, they are wonderful. I took a picture inspired by Louboutin's Fall / Winter 2015 Gym shoot.

https://instagram.com/p/30ClwnCUwV/


----------



## sammix3

engineerinheels said:


> I just got the Cross Mes, they are wonderful. I took a picture inspired by Louboutin's Fall / Winter 2015 Gym shoot.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/30ClwnCUwV/



Love them!  How do they fit and feel?  I'm thinking about getting them in the black kid/suede/patent.


----------



## Greta_V

engineerinheels said:


> I just got the Cross Mes, they are wonderful. I took a picture inspired by Louboutin's Fall / Winter 2015 Gym shoot.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/30ClwnCUwV/



Wow!  They look stunning on you! Very beautiful shoes (and legs)))! Congrats!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

loveloubis said:


> Found this gem last week on the Hong Kong Louboutin Online Store while looking for pigalle 100mm's in general. The only size left was in my size, 39's. It took 3 days via expedited DHL to arrive in LA. Very lucky to find this Pigalle 100mm in this color! Sunshine and Smiles!



Congrats on your find! I have this pair too and it is an amazingly versatile color. They're so fun to wear and you will get tons of compliments!


----------



## PIPET83

My new loubis jejej


----------



## PIPET83




----------



## kham

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3031357




I love these!! Congrats!!!


----------



## rdgldy

ilovemykiddos said:


> How beautiful!!!!!I wish I could wear those but can't. Enjoy them in the best of health.


so pretty!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Thank u


----------



## PIPET83

Luv My loubis multicolor.


----------



## CLvoesHermes

I seem to be on a winning streak in regards to finding shoes I have wanted for long periods of time but have had trouble finding.

120 Patent Pigalles Along with some AP


----------



## pearyfooa

My new classic lady peeps


----------



## pearyfooa

I am in love with both of these 
My so kate strass vs. lady peep


----------



## MDM

One of the most comfortable CLs. Caraibes Ron Ron. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## raerae84120

My possible wedding shoes!


----------



## mama13drama99

Added these to my watch list on EBay months ago.  They continued to be listed, never with any activity, over and over again.  They were up for auction, but there was also a "make an offer" option.  This weekend, I decided to make an offer that was $120 less than the amount for which they were listed.  I received an auto-generated decline.  Instead of using the ability to make two additional offers, I sent a messages to the store asking that my offer be considered (versus just getting the decline based on a set minimum accepted). The store replied indicating that the consignor had been contacted and they were authorized to make a counter offer that was $100 less than the amount listed.  I accepted. 

Here are some new flats for work and/or transitioning from/to heels!

Turban Flat Patent in burgundy


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> Added these to my watch list on EBay months ago.  They continued to be listed, never with any activity, over and over again.  They were up for auction, but there was also a "make an offer" option.  This weekend, I decided to make an offer that was $120 less than the amount for which they were listed.  I received an auto-generated decline.  Instead of using the ability to make two additional offers, I sent a messages to the store asking that my offer be considered (versus just getting the decline based on a set minimum accepted). The store replied indicating that the consignor had been contacted and they were authorized to make a counter offer that was $100 less than the amount listed.  I accepted.
> 
> Here are some new flats for work and/or transitioning from/to heels!
> 
> Turban Flat Patent in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3034556
> 
> View attachment 3034557



Those are beautiful! I'm in search of something like that too.


----------



## So_Louboutin

pearyfooa said:


> I am in love with both of these
> 
> My so kate strass vs. lady peep
> 
> View attachment 3033574




Both shoes are amazing but the strass...&#128525;


----------



## Natasha210

loveloubis said:


> Found this gem last week on the Hong Kong Louboutin Online Store while looking for pigalle 100mm's in general. The only size left was in my size, 39's. It took 3 days via expedited DHL to arrive in LA. Very lucky to find this Pigalle 100mm in this color! Sunshine and Smiles! )



Wow such a lovely colour! !!








pearyfooa said:


> I am in love with both of these
> My so kate strass vs. lady peep
> View attachment 3033574




gorgeous i really want to do a diy strass!!!!! One day






MDM said:


> One of the most comfortable CLs. Caraibes Ron Ron. &#10084;&#65039;






love the colour. Ive only tried them on but were too big but did feel comfy and no toe crushing ehehe 




raerae84120 said:


> My possible wedding shoes!



I love how its a possible hehe therefore a possibility for another pair!!!!! &#128512;


----------



## mama13drama99

LolasCloset said:


> Those are beautiful! I'm in search of something like that too.




Thank you LolasCloset!!!  The color is very rich. I can see myself wearing them with dark denim jeans!  I believe there is a gold pair listed on eBay, of course I'm not certain of your size, but take a look at all of the flats.  Periodically, I just filter by flats to see what's new and add anything interesting to my watch list.  I've started paying attention to the activity that auctions have.  When messaging the consignment store about my offer, I made sure to politely mention that I noticed the flats had been re-listed repeatedly.  Not sure if that helped my case but it obviously didn't hurt.  I imagine the store (and I consign with them too so I know they are inclined to do something of this nature) contacted the seller and said, "Hey, we've finally got an offer, you should probably consider it, making a slight counter offer and accept (if the interested buyer does)".  I probably could have held firm to my initial offer but for $150 I didn't want to risk not getting them.  Soooo, good luck!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> Thank you LolasCloset!!!  The color is very rich. I can see myself wearing them with dark denim jeans!  I believe there is a gold pair listed on eBay, of course I'm not certain of your size, but take a look at all of the flats.  Periodically, I just filter by flats to see what's new and add anything interesting to my watch list.  I've started paying attention to the activity that auctions have.  When messaging the consignment store about my offer, I made sure to politely mention that I noticed the flats had been re-listed repeatedly.  Not sure if that helped my case but it obviously didn't hurt.  I imagine the store (and I consign with them too so I know they are inclined to do something of this nature) contacted the seller and said, "Hey, we've finally got an offer, you should probably consider it, making a slight counter offer and accept (if the interested buyer does)".  I probably could have held firm to my initial offer but for $150 I didn't want to risk not getting them.  Soooo, good luck!!!



Oooh, thanks for all the tips! I will have a look. I need to stop buying high heels I hardly wear and start getting excited about wearing lovely flats too. I've had similar luck with ebay shops when I mention that things have been relisted and they have a buy it now price. Not sure if it's annoying or not, but at any rate, I've gotten deals that way too!


----------



## iloveburberry




----------



## Annabel_Rose

Hi girls 

Thinking of investing in my first pair of CL shoes!! So excited! I am looking for a 'wear with everything' pair (probably a point toe) in black or maybe nude. Just wanting your input on what a good entry level pair would be? What are the best styles/heel heights etc?

Would love any advice  Thanks!!


----------



## PIPET83

Hi My neon loubis


----------



## ashlie

Annabel_Rose said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Thinking of investing in my first pair of CL shoes!! So excited! I am looking for a 'wear with everything' pair (probably a point toe) in black or maybe nude. Just wanting your input on what a good entry level pair would be? What are the best styles/heel heights etc?
> 
> Would love any advice  Thanks!!




Some women love the the so Kate's, 120 mm, and others say 100mm is their limit. I think you should go and check out what your most comfortable with, and go from there. For me, I love my so Kate's. However, the 100mm's are always a go to when I know I'll be wearing them all day! Good luck


----------



## ashlie

PIPET83 said:


> Hi My neon loubis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035594




Those are amazing!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Thank u ashlie.[emoji8]


----------



## Annabel_Rose

ashlie said:


> Some women love the the so Kate's, 120 mm, and others say 100mm is their limit. I think you should go and check out what your most comfortable with, and go from there. For me, I love my so Kate's. However, the 100mm's are always a go to when I know I'll be wearing them all day! Good luck


Thanks for the advice! I was hoping to track some down in David Jones here in AUS (options are limited down here!) But I will be in Your New York this year so probably buy them then 

The so Kate's look like a lovely height but I guess I won't know till I try!! They are just so beautiful! What colour do you wear most of in them??

Thanks so much


----------



## LouboutinChick

Annabel_Rose said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Thinking of investing in my first pair of CL shoes!! So excited! I am looking for a 'wear with everything' pair (probably a point toe) in black or maybe nude. Just wanting your input on what a good entry level pair would be? What are the best styles/heel heights etc?
> 
> Would love any advice  Thanks!!




Hi Annabel[emoji5]&#65039;
I think the best classic Louboutin pairs are the So Kate's, Pigalle Follies and Lady Peep. The last one is a Peeptoe. Best colors are black and nude. These you can wear all time.[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

Zappa 85, sorry for the rubbish pic


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

I had to stick some patches to prevent them from slipping out.


----------



## bunnyr

Annabel_Rose said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Thinking of investing in my first pair of CL shoes!! So excited! I am looking for a 'wear with everything' pair (probably a point toe) in black or maybe nude. Just wanting your input on what a good entry level pair would be? What are the best styles/heel heights etc?
> 
> Would love any advice  Thanks!!




The décolleté 554. They're the most comfortable style imo. They don't feel as squishy in the toes as their other styles pointy and almond shapes included.


----------



## Natasha210

Annabel_Rose said:


> Thanks for the advice! I was hoping to track some down in David Jones here in AUS (options are limited down here!) But I will be in Your New York this year so probably buy them then
> 
> The so Kate's look like a lovely height but I guess I won't know till I try!! They are just so beautiful! What colour do you wear most of in them??
> 
> Thanks so much



Hi Annabel_Rose
If your in Melbourne they have so kate,  pigalle 85mm and 100mm, iriza 100mm, Pigalle follies 100mm (possibly 120mm), pigalle Plato  120mm, corneille 100mm all in black and/or  nude but not sure of sizes! I went last week to check out the pre sale! Hth


----------



## Annabel_Rose

LouboutinChick said:


> Hi Annabel[emoji5]&#65039;
> I think the best classic Louboutin pairs are the So Kate's, Pigalle Follies and Lady Peep. The last one is a Peeptoe. Best colors are black and nude. These you can wear all time.[emoji5]&#65039;


Love those styles! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## Annabel_Rose

bunnyr said:


> The décolleté 554. They're the most comfortable style imo. They don't feel as squishy in the toes as their other styles pointy and almond shapes included.


I will definitely check them out! Thank you


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Natasha210 said:


> Hi Annabel_Rose
> If your in Melbourne they have so kate,  pigalle 85mm and 100mm, iriza 100mm, Pigalle follies 100mm (possibly 120mm), pigalle Plato  120mm, corneille 100mm all in black and/or  nude but not sure of sizes! I went last week to check out the pre sale! Hth


Thanks so much! I'll be back there soon so I will hopefully find some


----------



## pearyfooa

So_Louboutin said:


> Both shoes are amazing but the strass...&#128525;



Thank you! &#128513; indeed the strass pair are TDF. I'm thinking if I I ever mess up the patent or come a cross a pair of suede lady peeps I would strass those too &#10024;&#128525;


----------



## rachellemel

Last weekend at the women's run in Toronto, got to visit the store in Holt Renfrew and saw these beauties. And they had my size!  It was a sign!  [emoji7]


----------



## for3v3rz

Cin Loves Bags said:


> I had to stick some patches to prevent them from slipping out.




Does the Zappa runs larger? I tried them on last time and it was an finger looser in my normal size.


----------



## ashlie

I finally got the Chouette Pinked Edge Loubies I've been longing after!!


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

for3v3rz said:


> Does the Zappa runs larger? I tried them on last time and it was an finger looser in my normal size.


 

Yes it does. After I tried them on, I ran to MyTheresa UK (where I bought them from) to check if they had a smaller size, but they didn't, I liked them so much I decided to keep them and just stick the patches and use some inside inserts (they do the work).


----------



## for3v3rz

Is so comfy and true to size. Private Number 120 Denim/Jazz.


----------



## megt10

for3v3rz said:


> Is so comfy and true to size. Private Number 120 Denim/Jazz.
> 
> View attachment 3038292



Twins. They look great on you.


----------



## LolasCloset

ashlie said:


> I finally got the Chouette Pinked Edge Loubies I've been longing after!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037916
> View attachment 3037917



Mod pic please? Haven't seen these before, they're adorable!


----------



## lipstick_bandit

Peep toe Python


----------



## pattyui

my new additional pairs.


----------



## ashlie

LolasCloset said:


> Mod pic please? Haven't seen these before, they're adorable!




Excuse my pup in the background!


----------



## pattyui

lipstick_bandit said:


> View attachment 3038749
> 
> 
> Peep toe Python




Gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## ashlie

lipstick_bandit said:


> View attachment 3038749
> 
> 
> Peep toe Python




I LOVE them!!!


----------



## pattyui

ashlie said:


> Excuse my pup in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038808
> View attachment 3038809
> View attachment 3038810




I saw this one at Harrods. I tried it on but it was too big on me. You look great. Congrats.


----------



## ashlie

pattyui said:


> I saw this one at Harrods. I tried it on but it was too big on me. You look great. Congrats.




Thank you!! Was the back strap too big? I made Neiman put 5 extra holes!


----------



## lipstick_bandit

pattyui said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats







ashlie said:


> I LOVE them!!!




Thanks  I was looking to break out of my comfort zone with buying only nude and black shoes. I'm still a bit unsure, but you ladies opinions make me feel better about my decision!


----------



## LavenderIce

pattyui said:


> View attachment 3038751
> View attachment 3038753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new additional pairs.



I love the black pair!



ashlie said:


> Excuse my pup in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038808
> View attachment 3038809
> View attachment 3038810



Thanks for posting pics.  They look much better on than when they are on display.


----------



## ashlie

LavenderIce said:


> I love the black pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting pics.  They look much better on than when they are on display.




Absolutely. I knew I had to have them. There on sale now for $661 in the black with white edging and the white with black edging if you can find a pair!! I'm pretty sure only Neiman carried them.


----------



## LavenderIce

ashlie said:


> Absolutely. I knew I had to have them. There on sale now for $661 in the black with white edging and the white with black edging if you can find a pair!! I'm pretty sure only Neiman carried them.



Yes, I remember seeing them at NM at the start of the season.  Sadly, I wasn't looking for them on the sale table when I was there yesterday.


----------



## highheeladdict

ashlie said:


> Excuse my pup in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038808
> View attachment 3038809
> View attachment 3038810



Wow...they're fabulous....  they look great in you!

And your pup is very cute


----------



## ashlie

highheeladdict said:


> Wow...they're fabulous....  they look great in you!
> 
> 
> 
> And your pup is very cute




Thank you!! Haha she is pretty adorable [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji190]


----------



## LolasCloset

ashlie said:


> Excuse my pup in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038808
> View attachment 3038809
> View attachment 3038810



Thanks for obliging! They're fantastic on you!


----------



## Tuscansoul

lipstick_bandit said:


> View attachment 3038749
> 
> 
> Peep toe Python


Oh, my! This python Lady Peep looks glorious.
Would you mind posting a modeling picture? Pretty please?


----------



## Tuscansoul

pattyui said:


> View attachment 3038751
> View attachment 3038753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new additional pairs.


Love the mint glitter Pigalle Follies (I think).
The black suede sandals look beautiful on you.


----------



## Tuscansoul

rachellemel said:


> View attachment 3037279
> 
> Last weekend at the women's run in Toronto, got to visit the store in Holt Renfrew and saw these beauties. And they had my size!  It was a sign!  [emoji7]


Love the black with red peep toe. A classic, and always eye catching.


----------



## lipstick_bandit

Tuscansoul said:


> Oh, my! This python Lady Peep looks glorious.
> 
> Would you mind posting a modeling picture? Pretty please?




Sure! This is my first time taking modeling pics, lol.


----------



## ashlie

lipstick_bandit said:


> Sure! This is my first time taking modeling pics, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3039523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039526




Omg they look more beautiful on!! So jealous!! Enjoy them [emoji171]


----------



## lipstick_bandit

ashlie said:


> Omg they look more beautiful on!! So jealous!! Enjoy them [emoji171]



Thank you so much!


----------



## for3v3rz

ashlie said:


> Excuse my pup in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038808
> View attachment 3038809
> View attachment 3038810




They look lovely.


----------



## for3v3rz

lipstick_bandit said:


> Sure! This is my first time taking modeling pics, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3039523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039526




Oh so exotic.


----------



## ashlie

for3v3rz said:


> They look lovely.




Thank you!!


----------



## megt10

From the Saks sales. I haven't bought many CL shoes in so long.


----------



## megt10

I also got the So Kate booties. These are comfortable on the foot but the heel height bothers my knee. They are really gorgeous though so I am just going to suffer a little.


----------



## megt10

My last pair from the sales. These are very comfortable. I also purchased them in the patent leather pink version but those hurt my feet so I returned them.


----------



## for3v3rz

megt10 said:


> My last pair from the sales. These are very comfortable. I also purchased them in the patent leather pink version but those hurt my feet so I returned them.




I love them. Is Sak's 40% off yet?


----------



## 9distelle

lipstick_bandit said:


> Sure! This is my first time taking modeling pics, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3039523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039526


They look great on you andthe pedi as well!!


----------



## lipstick_bandit

for3v3rz said:


> I love them. Is Sak's 40% off yet?


I purchased my shoes two days ago and they hadn't. It was still 30%.


----------



## lipstick_bandit

9distelle said:


> They look great on you andthe pedi as well!!





for3v3rz said:


> Oh so exotic.



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Natasha210

ashlie said:


> Excuse my pup in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038808
> View attachment 3038809
> View attachment 3038810



They look so nice!! &#128522;&#128525;






lipstick_bandit said:


> Sure! This is my first time taking modeling pics, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3039523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039526



Love the colour they look beautiful on! !!&#128525;&#128522;


----------



## rachellemel

Tuscansoul said:


> Love the black with red peep toe. A classic, and always eye catching.




Thanks!  [emoji4]


----------



## Greta_V

lipstick_bandit said:


> Sure! This is my first time taking modeling pics, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3039523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039526



Oh, these are chic! I love LPs, and in exotics they are even more loveable! Nice closet, BTW) &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Greta_V

ashlie said:


> Excuse my pup in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038808
> View attachment 3038809
> View attachment 3038810



Wow! These are super cute! How come I've never seen them before? &#128517; Love them!


----------



## Greta_V

megt10 said:


> I also got the So Kate booties. These are comfortable on the foot but the heel height bothers my knee. They are really gorgeous though so I am just going to suffer a little.



Aaaaaaamazing color! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## megt10

for3v3rz said:


> I love them. Is Sak's 40% off yet?


Still 30%


Greta_V said:


> Aaaaaaamazing color! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks I am a sucker for that color in anything.


----------



## pattyui

lipstick_bandit said:


> Sure! This is my first time taking modeling pics, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3039523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039526




Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## pattyui

Tuscansoul said:


> Love the mint glitter Pigalle Follies (I think).
> 
> The black suede sandals look beautiful on you.




Thanks a lot. Wow yes you are an expert yes It's really the mint glitter pigalle follies. What do you think of it? I was not sure about this pair but now I think they are quite nice. I got them on sale tho.


----------



## Tuscansoul

lipstick_bandit said:


> Sure! This is my first time taking modeling pics, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3039523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039526


They are absolutely gorgeous and look very beautiful on you.
Thank you so much for taking the time to post pictures.


----------



## Tuscansoul

pattyui said:


> Thanks a lot. Wow yes you are an expert yes It's really the mint glitter pigalle follies. What do you think of it? I was not sure about this pair but now I think they are quite nice. I got them on sale tho.


I think the color is beautiful. I wanted a pair in this color - any style, but they were all gone in my size before I could even blink, so I have not seen the mint glitter in person (nobody carries CL shoes in my area).
But I have other CLs in this mini glitter material and they always look much better than the pictures.
I recently got lucky and found a pair of Iriza in my size in the mint glitter (at mytheresa.com in Germany).
I don't have them, yet - they don't ship to the US, so I had to go through my family in Germany, but I should receive them in a couple of weeks. I'll post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## Tuscansoul

megt10 said:


> From the Saks sales. I haven't bought many CL shoes in so long.


This is such a great style for work and very comfortable in the 85 heel.
I loved the neutral color, too, but chose the black with leopardino patent toe.
Enjoy!


----------



## Tuscansoul

megt10 said:


> I also got the So Kate booties. These are comfortable on the foot but the heel height bothers my knee. They are really gorgeous though so I am just going to suffer a little.


Love! Gorgeous shade of purple.


----------



## Tuscansoul

megt10 said:


> My last pair from the sales. These are very comfortable. I also purchased them in the patent leather pink version but those hurt my feet so I returned them.


Such a fun shoe!
Another member also said they are comfortable. Maybe it's because of the jeans material. Perhaps it is more stretchy than the patent leather?


----------



## Smooth Jaz Luvr

megt10 said:


> From the Saks sales. I haven't bought many CL shoes in so long.


 
Hi Meg!  I have these as well and receive many compliments when I wear them!


PS: When I looked at your pic, I said, "OMG! This is the lady who has such an A.M.A.Z.I.N.G wardrobe, such style & class!"  When I started my Louboutin and Chanel journeys, I went back to previous posts to see styles and mod shots.   Admire your style so much!


----------



## pattyui

Tuscansoul said:


> I think the color is beautiful. I wanted a pair in this color - any style, but they were all gone in my size before I could even blink, so I have not seen the mint glitter in person (nobody carries CL shoes in my area).
> But I have other CLs in this mini glitter material and they always look much better than the pictures.
> I recently got lucky and found a pair of Iriza in my size in the mint glitter (at mytheresa.com in Germany).
> I don't have them, yet - they don't ship to the US, so I had to go through my family in Germany, but I should receive them in a couple of weeks. I'll post pictures when they arrive.



You are right that this particular color is better in person, it will be even better at night in the night light. I'm so excited for you , pls share when you get them.


----------



## megt10

Tuscansoul said:


> This is such a great style for work and very comfortable in the 85 heel.
> I loved the neutral color, too, but chose the black with leopardino patent toe.
> Enjoy!


Thank you. Since I haven't worn them yet I am glad to her that they are comfortable.


Tuscansoul said:


> Love! Gorgeous shade of purple.


It's actually more of a cobalt blue. It does look purple in different lights.


Tuscansoul said:


> Such a fun shoe!
> Another member also said they are comfortable. Maybe it's because of the jeans material. Perhaps it is more stretchy than the patent leather?



That is exactly the reason that the shoe is comfortable. The material doesn't pinch your toes. The patent ones were gorgeous in a hot pink color, but my foot felt like it was in a vice. I am past the stage of keeping shoes that hurt my feet.


----------



## megt10

Smooth Jaz Luvr said:


> Hi Meg!  I have these as well and receive many compliments when I wear them!
> 
> 
> PS: When I looked at your pic, I said, "OMG! This is the lady who has such an A.M.A.Z.I.N.G wardrobe, such style & class!"  When I started my Louboutin and Chanel journeys, I went back to previous posts to see styles and mod shots.   Admire your style so much!



Aww, that is so kind of you to say! Thank you so much.


----------



## Hipployta

Since it's TPF's fault I bought them I thought I'd post my Barney's Presale shoes


----------



## PetitColibri

Hipployta said:


> Since it's TPF's fault I bought them I thought I'd post my Barney's Presale shoes



love the python ! congrats !


----------



## Petitelpg

My new Iriza - hurting my feet a bit, but still love them so much [emoji13]


----------



## ashlie

Hipployta said:


> Since it's TPF's fault I bought them I thought I'd post my Barney's Presale shoes




So beautiful!! They look amazing on [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Natasha210

Hipployta said:


> Since it's TPF's fault I bought them I thought I'd post my Barney's Presale shoes



Love them both! Enjoy them


----------



## PurseACold

pattyui said:


> View attachment 3038751
> View attachment 3038753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new additional pairs.


Both are gorgeous!!


----------



## PurseACold

Hipployta said:


> Since it's TPF's fault I bought them I thought I'd post my Barney's Presale shoes


 Love the python shoes!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I have really been on a Valentino kick lately, but these babies right here[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] I just could not resist. I had to order them from the CL boutique in Hong Kong, and despite DHL LEAVING THEM AT MY NEIGHBORS FRONT DOOR (with no signature)[emoji107][emoji107][emoji107][emoji107][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]my neighbor was nice enough to bring me my box!!!! I present my Pigalle Follies 120mm in Black/Red patent degrade! This style is perfect, for some reason I don't like the 100mm and could only find those here in the US. These are one of my favorites!


----------



## ashlie

Mrs. MFH said:


> I have really been on a Valentino kick lately, but these babies right here[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] I just could not resist. I had to order them from the CL boutique in Hong Kong, and despite DHL LEAVING THEM AT MY NEIGHBORS FRONT DOOR (with no signature)[emoji107][emoji107][emoji107][emoji107][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]my neighbor was nice enough to bring me my box!!!! I present my Pigalle Follies 120mm in Black/Red patent degrade! This style is perfect, for some reason I don't like the 100mm and could only find those here in the US. These are one of my favorites!
> View attachment 3042016
> 
> View attachment 3042017
> 
> View attachment 3042018
> 
> View attachment 3042021




How do you order Loubies from HK if your in the states?! I've tried [emoji17]


----------



## Mrs. MFH

ashlie said:


> How do you order Loubies from HK if your in the states?! I've tried [emoji17]




Once you place the order online they will call you to change the address from Hong Kong to your US address. When you order online input your US address as a whole and leave Hong Kong as the country etc. make sure you have a good contact number and that's pretty much it. It's fast shipping as well unless you order on like a Thursday or Friday. Good luck. Im driving can you call me? You have any questions call them, their customer service is unbeatable.


----------



## ashlie

Mrs. MFH said:


> Once you place the order online they will call you to change the address from Hong Kong to your US address. When you order online input your US address as a whole and leave Hong Kong as the country etc. make sure you have a good contact number and that's pretty much it. It's fast shipping as well unless you order on like a Thursday or Friday. Good luck. Im driving can you call me? You have any questions call them, their customer service is unbeatable.




Omg I never would have thought. Thank you sooo much. Your amazing. And so are your shoes. [emoji16][emoji171][emoji8]


----------



## Mrs. MFH

ashlie said:


> Omg I never would have thought. Thank you sooo much. Your amazing. And so are your shoes. [emoji16][emoji171][emoji8]




Thank you and Good luck. I just reread my msg, lmao sorry about the typo of Im driving can you call me? Lol it's an instant setup when I type "id" and I only meant to type the word "it"[emoji16]


----------



## ashlie

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thank you and Good luck. I just reread my msg, lmao sorry about the typo of Im driving can you call me? Lol it's an instant setup when I type "id" and I only meant to type the word "it"[emoji16]




I figured!! Haha don't worry. Thank you so much again. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji120][emoji16]


----------



## highheeladdict

I'm in love  Got these beauties as a birthday gift from my boyfriend.... I was so surprised, i was literally speechless.


----------



## clu13

Trying to buy lower heels so I'm trying the Iriza 70s - NM sale find


----------



## pattyui

highheeladdict said:


> I'm in love  Got these beauties as a birthday gift from my boyfriend.... I was so surprised, i was literally speechless.




I absolutely adore this. Congrats. [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## pattyui

clu13 said:


> Trying to buy lower heels so I'm trying the Iriza 70s - NM sale find
> 
> View attachment 3042339
> View attachment 3042340




Wow lucky you. Also look good on you. I think you are going to get a lot of use. Congrats. Good find.


----------



## pattyui

PurseACold said:


> Both are gorgeous!!




Thank you. I love them too. [emoji1]


----------



## ashlie

highheeladdict said:


> I'm in love  Got these beauties as a birthday gift from my boyfriend.... I was so surprised, i was literally speechless.




There beautiful!! Enjoy them!!!!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## highheeladdict

pattyui said:


> I absolutely adore this. Congrats. [emoji76][emoji76]





ashlie said:


> There beautiful!! Enjoy them!!!!! [emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you


----------



## highheeladdict

Mrs. MFH said:


> I have really been on a Valentino kick lately, but these babies right here[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] I just could not resist. I had to order them from the CL boutique in Hong Kong, and despite DHL LEAVING THEM AT MY NEIGHBORS FRONT DOOR (with no signature)[emoji107][emoji107][emoji107][emoji107][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]my neighbor was nice enough to bring me my box!!!! I present my Pigalle Follies 120mm in Black/Red patent degrade! This style is perfect, for some reason I don't like the 100mm and could only find those here in the US. These are one of my favorites!
> View attachment 3042016
> 
> View attachment 3042017
> 
> View attachment 3042018
> 
> View attachment 3042021



They're really pretty!  Enjoy them!


----------



## clu13

pattyui said:


> Wow lucky you. Also look good on you. I think you are going to get a lot of use. Congrats. Good find.




Thank you very much!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

highheeladdict said:


> I'm in love  Got these beauties as a birthday gift from my boyfriend.... I was so surprised, i was literally speechless.




Congrats! These are gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;, I keep wanting to get these but I always end up saying no because I don't want to order them online and get too much yellow in the front, these have just the right mix between red, black and yellow. Anyway that makes him a keeper right!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

Mrs. MFH said:


> Congrats! These are gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;, I keep wanting to get these but I always end up saying no because I don't want to order them online and get too much yellow in the front, these have just the right mix between red, black and yellow. Anyway that makes him a keeper right!!!



That was my concern too... But I was afraid to get too much black and green...  I'm sooo happy with these, they really have the perfect mix of the different colours. Love your new Pigalle Follies too, red and black is so gorgeous together.


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> I have really been on a Valentino kick lately, but these babies right here[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] I just could not resist. I had to order them from the CL boutique in Hong Kong, and despite DHL LEAVING THEM AT MY NEIGHBORS FRONT DOOR (with no signature)[emoji107][emoji107][emoji107][emoji107][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]my neighbor was nice enough to bring me my box!!!! I present my Pigalle Follies 120mm in Black/Red patent degrade! This style is perfect, for some reason I don't like the 100mm and could only find those here in the US. These are one of my favorites!
> View attachment 3042016
> 
> View attachment 3042017
> 
> View attachment 3042018
> 
> View attachment 3042021


These are hot!!


----------



## PurseACold

highheeladdict said:


> I'm in love  Got these beauties as a birthday gift from my boyfriend.... I was so surprised, i was literally speechless.


What a great boyfriend. Love those shoes. The colors mix so well.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

New So Kate 120s in Black Patent. Love love love love


----------



## highheeladdict

PurseACold said:


> What a great boyfriend. Love those shoes. The colors mix so well.



He is great... and not just because of the shoes


----------



## Hipployta

ashlie said:


> How do you order Loubies from HK if your in the states?! I've tried [emoji17]





Mrs. MFH said:


> Once you place the order online they will call you to change the address from Hong Kong to your US address. When you order online input your US address as a whole and leave Hong Kong as the country etc. make sure you have a good contact number and that's pretty much it. It's fast shipping as well unless you order on like a Thursday or Friday. Good luck. Im driving can you call me? You have any questions call them, their customer service is unbeatable.



Last year they put a policy in place where you could ship to the States. It was supposed to be AMEX based but they let me with a MC. I've coordinated over email and called the main Hong Kong Boutique for shoes that weren't on the Asia E-Comm too since the site is managed from there


----------



## ashlie

Hipployta said:


> Last year they put a policy in place where you could ship to the States. It was supposed to be AMEX based but they let me with a MC. I've coordinated over email and called the main Hong Kong Boutique for shoes that weren't on the Asia E-Comm too since the site is managed from there




You guys are the best! Thank you so much. [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## louisluver10

HI ladies as you know it is sale season. Was able to grab these cuties for a steal. Going to NYC soon and hopefully getting another pair of pumps too and the j string in purple. Anyone been there recently ? Know if they have good stock for size 35.5-36.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 oh and where can I buy the plastic sole protectors for the bottoms that you just stuck on.


----------



## ashlie

louisluver10 said:


> HI ladies as you know it is sale season. Was able to grab these cuties for a steal. Going to NYC soon and hopefully getting another pair of pumps too and the j string in purple. Anyone been there recently ? Know if they have good stock for size 35.5-36.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044030
> View attachment 3044031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and where can I buy the plastic sole protectors for the bottoms that you just stuck on.




If your coming to the city, you can bring them to leather spa on the East side. Not too far from saks and the Louboutin store. They will put on the red bottoms/protective soles so you have the grip. They charge $40 per pair, so they aren't pricy. I've brought all of my shoes there and haven't had a problem. Depending on how many pairs you have, they should be able to get them done in a day. Maybe two. I'll drop off a pair at 8am, and there done by 6pm. Hth


----------



## yesenik

Here my latest purchase


----------



## highheeladdict

yesenik said:


> Here my latest purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044399



Congrats on such pretty shoes! So sparkling


----------



## yesenik

highheeladdict said:


> Congrats on such pretty shoes! So sparkling




Thank you! I have another sparkly ones![emoji39]I like to wear them for parties


----------



## kham

My CL sale haul! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]

So Kate 120 in Pervenche, blue suede, and denim.


----------



## ashlie

kham said:


> My CL sale haul! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3044627
> 
> View attachment 3044629
> 
> View attachment 3044631




Ahh so beautiful. The so Kate's are my favorite.


----------



## kham

ashlie said:


> Ahh so beautiful. The so Kate's are my favorite.




Thank you!! They are also one of my fave styles next to the old pigalle. [emoji3]


----------



## ashlie

kham said:


> Thank you!! They are also one of my fave styles next to the old pigalle. [emoji3]




I have the kid leather ones that you got but I'm loving that suede. Where did you find those babies?


----------



## raerae84120

yesenik said:


> Here my latest purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044399



These are beautiful! Very similar to what I'm looking for actually. Do you mind sharing the model name?


----------



## Zarie72

I also ordered from the HK boutique.  They sent me an email with order instructions.  If you pm me, I can forward you the email.  As Mrs. MFH said, the customer service is unbeatable.  I ordered 2 pairs of decollete and had them within 48 hours.


----------



## kham

ashlie said:


> I have the kid leather ones that you got but I'm loving that suede. Where did you find those babies?




I got them from Pam Jenkins.


----------



## ashlie

kham said:


> I got them from Pam Jenkins.




Thank you!!


----------



## yesenik

raerae84120 said:


> These are beautiful! Very similar to what I'm looking for actually. Do you mind sharing the model name?




Are the Iriza in silver glitter this is the other side of the shoe. They have in silver and golden glitter. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
i was looking initially for gold color but when I saw the 2 together the silver it's just more beautiful to me
But if you are looking for a pair without the opening on the side Im not 100% sure but I think I saw in décolleté or pigalle almost the same but is multicolor glitter


----------



## highheeladdict

kham said:


> My CL sale haul! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> So Kate 120 in Pervenche, blue suede, and denim.
> 
> View attachment 3044627
> 
> View attachment 3044629
> 
> View attachment 3044631



They´re all gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

Bollywood! Woot


----------



## MBB Fan

@ Christchrist: Looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kham

highheeladdict said:


> They´re all gorgeous! Congrats




Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Christchrist

MBB Fan said:


> @ Christchrist: Looks absolutely gorgeous.




Thank you darling


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Bollywood! Woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045397




They look amazing on you *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you *CC*!!!




Thank you dear


----------



## Guuci4Me

clu13 said:


> Trying to buy lower heels so I'm trying the Iriza 70s - NM sale find
> 
> View attachment 3042339
> View attachment 3042340


 
Beautiful!  I was able to find these on sale as well because of your posting.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## clu13

Guuci4Me said:


> Beautiful!  I was able to find these on sale as well because of your posting.  Thank you so much!!



Oh congrats to you!!!  They really are a pretty wearable shoe!


----------



## lipstick_bandit

What do my fellow Louboutin lovers think of the toerless muse? Rihanna wore them to the Met Gala. I'm very tempted to purchase next week if they don't come off as trendy. 

Opinions, please . Are they sort of trendy or more of a classic that can be worn many years to come for special occasions? Thanks!


----------



## for3v3rz

Time for a new pair of Pigalle 120. But why is the new style so tight?


----------



## rdgldy

lipstick_bandit said:


> View attachment 3045964
> View attachment 3045965
> 
> 
> What do my fellow Louboutin lovers think of the toerless muse? Rihanna wore them to the Met Gala. I'm very tempted to purchase next week if they don't come off as trendy.
> 
> Opinions, please . Are they sort of trendy or more of a classic that can be worn many years to come for special occasions? Thanks!


I think these are fabulous!!!! The back part makes them somewhat trendy, but if you love them, go for it.


----------



## cherrylollipops

My first pair of CLs!!! Simple 70--Perfect for work!!!

Got them today and you all won´t believe the deal I got--I found this pair at NM Last Call. It was marked down to $470 plus 50% off of that!!! There were a couple of Manolos and Choos as well.  

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Christchrist

for3v3rz said:


> Time for a new pair of Pigalle 120. But why is the new style so tight?
> 
> View attachment 3046020




They changed it all. So sad


----------



## shoes4ever

kham said:


> My CL sale haul! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> So Kate 120 in Pervenche, blue suede, and denim.
> 
> View attachment 3044627
> 
> View attachment 3044629
> 
> View attachment 3044631


WOW a dazzling symphony in blues


----------



## shoes4ever

Couldn't resist picking up these blue beauties whilst on vacation - my new Fifi 85mm


----------



## rdgldy

shoes4ever said:


> Couldn't resist picking up these blue beauties whilst on vacation - my new Fifi 85mm




hoe pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

cherrylollipops said:


> My first pair of CLs!!! Simple 70--Perfect for work!!!
> 
> Got them today and you all won´t believe the deal I got--I found this pair at NM Last Call. It was marked down to $470 plus 50% off of that!!! There were a couple of Manolos and Choos as well.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!




Great start!!!  You did well.


----------



## kham

shoes4ever said:


> WOW a dazzling symphony in blues




Thank you shoes4ever!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## 05_sincere

My sale shoe haul


----------



## Mrs. MFH

05_sincere said:


> My sale shoe haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047467




Now that's what I call a haul! Very nice, love all 3 pairs[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Congrats


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoes4ever said:


> Couldn't resist picking up these blue beauties whilst on vacation - my new Fifi 85mm




Gorgeous blue[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji7]! Congrats


----------



## Mrs. MFH

cherrylollipops said:


> My first pair of CLs!!! Simple 70--Perfect for work!!!
> 
> Got them today and you all won´t believe the deal I got--I found this pair at NM Last Call. It was marked down to $470 plus 50% off of that!!! There were a couple of Manolos and Choos as well.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!




Congrats on your first pair at a great price, you model them well[emoji106]


----------



## 05_sincere

Mrs. MFH said:


> Now that's what I call a haul! Very nice, love all 3 pairs[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Congrats







Thanks


----------



## peachcordial

shoes4ever said:


> Couldn't resist picking up these blue beauties whilst on vacation - my new Fifi 85mm



That blue is perfect!


----------



## inesps

Hi girls!
I'm new to this forum and a louboutin lover as you, I want to show you my new to me very prive's,hope you like it!


----------



## ashlie

inesps said:


> Hi girls!
> I'm new to this forum and a louboutin lover as you, I want to show you my new to me very prive's,hope you like it!




Aw, welcome to the thread [emoji171] beautiful shoes!


----------



## inesps

Thank you so much *ashlie*


----------



## renee2840

Latest: the rose-gold Youpiyou Glitter.  Challenge: which bag to go with that? Help!?


----------



## mssmelanie

renee2840 said:


> Latest: the rose-gold Youpiyou Glitter.  Challenge: which bag to go with that? Help!?


These are gorgeous!


----------



## for3v3rz

inesps said:


> Hi girls!
> I'm new to this forum and a louboutin lover as you, I want to show you my new to me very prive's,hope you like it!



Very nice. Mod pic when you wear it.


----------



## for3v3rz

renee2840 said:


> Latest: the rose-gold Youpiyou Glitter.  Challenge: which bag to go with that? Help!?



Are you planning to purchase a new bag or what do you have. I will do a clutch to not over power the heels.


----------



## raerae84120

I've been looking for this everywhere! So happy with it. 100mm tucsick


----------



## Danielle81

raerae84120 said:


> I've been looking for this everywhere! So happy with it. 100mm tucsick


 
These are beautiful! I have the white/gliter/neon pink Tucsick and I love them. Congrats!!


----------



## louisluver10

I just recently was in Miami and at Ball harbour shops had a gigantic sale. I got these Christian LouBS in Python for 1000$ I believe. They had plenty of shoes for 50% or more off. Best part is that my shoes were never on display. Completely new.


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

princess3835 said:


> Bought my first pair of Louboutins today . The simple pump in 85 mm.  I'm already 5"8, so with these shoes I'm about 5"11  didn't want anything too high so these were perfect for me
> View attachment 2182416



Love! Are they comfortable?


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3053162
> View attachment 3053164
> View attachment 3053165
> View attachment 3053166
> 
> 
> I just recently was in Miami and at Ball harbour shops had a gigantic sale. I got these Christian LouBS in Python for 1000$ I believe. They had plenty of shoes for 50% or more off. Best part is that my shoes were never on display. Completely new.



Sweet!!!


----------



## ashlie

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3053162
> View attachment 3053164
> View attachment 3053165
> View attachment 3053166
> 
> 
> I just recently was in Miami and at Ball harbour shops had a gigantic sale. I got these Christian LouBS in Python for 1000$ I believe. They had plenty of shoes for 50% or more off. Best part is that my shoes were never on display. Completely new.




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

cherrylollipops said:


> My first pair of CLs!!! Simple 70--Perfect for work!!!
> 
> Got them today and you all won´t believe the deal I got--I found this pair at NM Last Call. It was marked down to $470 plus 50% off of that!!! There were a couple of Manolos and Choos as well.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!



What? Crazy sales!! Wish we had 1/10th the selection and options here in Bermuda!!


----------



## Danielle81

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3053162
> View attachment 3053164
> View attachment 3053165
> View attachment 3053166
> 
> 
> I just recently was in Miami and at Ball harbour shops had a gigantic sale. I got these Christian LouBS in Python for 1000$ I believe. They had plenty of shoes for 50% or more off. Best part is that my shoes were never on display. Completely new.



I got a pair of rock studs at the Saks in Bal Harbour about 2 weeks ago. In case you didn't know the louboutin boutique is only about 15 minutes from there depending upon traffic. Your shoes look great!


----------



## shoes4ever

raerae84120 said:


> I've been looking for this everywhere! So happy with it. 100mm tucsick





louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3053162
> View attachment 3053164
> View attachment 3053165
> View attachment 3053166
> 
> 
> I just recently was in Miami and at Ball harbour shops had a gigantic sale. I got these Christian LouBS in Python for 1000$ I believe. They had plenty of shoes for 50% or more off. Best part is that my shoes were never on display. Completely new.



Gorgeous pairs


----------



## shoes4ever

Sexystrapi 70mm in jazz calf


----------



## shoes4ever

The low heel height makes it a super comfy go-everywhere nude pair. Whilst the gold detailing makes it dressy.


----------



## renee2840

mssmelanie said:


> These are gorgeous!


The bag to go with it would be the Sweet Charity Poudre Glitter - sold out, now what?


----------



## RedHotSole

shoes4ever said:


> The low heel height makes it a super comfy go-everywhere nude pair. Whilst the gold detailing makes it dressy.


WOW, those are amazing!

I'm new here, and love what I'm seeing. Just completed a music-photo-video of all-red-bottomed-shoes-all-the-time. Maybe you'd enjoy! Here's the link: http://redhotsole.com 

Have the best day,

Alex


----------



## louisluver10

Found these babies.


----------



## gatorpooh

My new (to me) So Kate Degraspike. I had to replace the heel tips, but other than that, they are in great condition.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sorry I posted them in the wrong thread :/


----------



## ashlie

lovemysavior said:


> Sorry I posted them in the wrong thread :/




They are still beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lovemysavior

ashlie said:


> They are still beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Lol...thank you. I didn't see that it was the CL thread since I'm on the mobile app....&#128516;


----------



## LisaMarie_

Happy lady [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mama13drama99

LisaMarie_ said:


> Happy lady [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058492
> View attachment 3058493




WHOA!!! How sweet is that???  Two pairs of Pigalle???


----------



## keiv

Has anyone ever found CLs at nordstrom rack? I haven't, but I did once find a pair of prada and choos so I'm just wondering if I'll ever get that chance.


----------



## mama13drama99

keiv said:


> Has anyone ever found CLs at nordstrom rack? I haven't, but I did once find a pair of prada and choos so I'm just wondering if I'll ever get that chance.




I have. Twice.  One pair was brand new and the other was refurbished.


----------



## keiv

mama13drama99 said:


> I have. Twice.  One pair was brand new and the other was refurbished.



OMGosh... lucky you! didn't think it was possible. Did you find them on the shelves or did you ask an SA?


----------



## mama13drama99

keiv said:


> OMGosh... lucky you! didn't think it was possible. Did you find them on the shelves or did you ask an SA?




The first pair were right there on the shelf.  I happened to stumble upon them.  I couldn't believe my eyes. That was back in 2010.  No special sale that I could recall.  I don't remember the style or official color.  All I remember was that they were patent leather pumps, open toe and an red-organdy color.  They may have been $250ish, $300ish with tax.  I took them back after a few weeks. I couldn't really get with the color.  I now regret that smart ideas!  

For the second pair, I called the store.  It was not long after a sale in the regular stores.  Spoke to a manager.  Nothing was there.  She took my name and number, but assured me it would be a long shot that something would come in.  Sure enough about two weeks later she called.  A refurbished pair arrived. It was a new simple.  Black patent. The bottom had been re-soled in black.  Sadly they were too small for my cousins and too big for me.  That was last year.  I think I posted those shoes in the Intel or steals/deals threads. 

I've stumbled upon quite a few, at the same time, in the past at T. J. Maxx.  Never purchased.  They were never my size.  Always something extremely small like 35, very dirty or in poor condition, something that was FAR TOO TRENDY and ugly, or way too expensive (a pair of regularly priced $625 shoes won't get my attention at $599 discounted).


----------



## keiv

mama13drama99 said:


> The first pair were right there on the shelf.  I happened to stumble upon them.  I couldn't believe my eyes. That was back in 2010.  No special sale that I could recall.  I don't remember the style or official color.  All I remember was that they were patent leather pumps, open toe and an red-organdy color.  They may have been $250ish, $300ish with tax.  I took them back after a few weeks. I couldn't really get with the color.  I now regret that smart ideas!
> 
> For the second pair, I called the store.  It was not long after a sale in the regular stores.  Spoke to a manager.  Nothing was there.  She took my name and number, but assured me it would be a long shot that something would come in.  Sure enough about two weeks later she called.  A refurbished pair arrived. It was a new simple.  Black patent. The bottom had been re-soled in black.  Sadly they were too small for my cousins and too big for me.  That was last year.  I think I posted those shoes in the Intel or steals/deals threads.
> 
> I've stumbled upon quite a few, at the same time, in the past at T. J. Maxx.  Never purchased.  They were never my size.  Always something extremely small like 35, very dirty or in poor condition, something that was FAR TOO TRENDY and ugly, or way too expensive (a pair of regularly priced $625 shoes won't get my attention at $599 discounted).



Yea, I'm like that too, that's not really a discount. I was thinking maybe I can find some classic black or neutral color CL with a red sole at 300 or less in my size. The prada and choos I found were black and dark gray respectively... those colors help me justify the purchase because they can be used many times. Well, hopefully we find that one day.


----------



## mama13drama99

keiv said:


> Yea, I'm like that too, that's not really a discount. I was thinking maybe I can find some classic black or neutral color CL with a red sole at 300 or less in my size. The prada and choos I found were black and dark gray respectively... those colors help me justify the purchase because they can be used many times. Well, hopefully we find that one day.




Oh yeah, for sure you can find black or neutral.  They are not regularly stocked or at all locations, but it's not impossible.  If you have some free time, call a few of your local stores such as a Rack, Off 5th, Last Call, TJ Maxx and Marshalls.  Ask for the store manager (I rarely go through anyone else) and let him/her know that although it may not be customary you would really be appreciative of a call, text or email should there store get Louboutins.  I just got a text from a SA who works at my local Saks outlet (will post in the steals and deals thread).


----------



## Luv2shopinay




----------



## ScottyGal

So Kate &#10084;


----------



## Christchrist

The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.


----------



## kham

Christchrist said:


> The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064585
> View attachment 3064586




Love!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064585
> View attachment 3064586


Gorgeous! They are beautiful shoes that look superb on you!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous! They are beautiful shoes that look superb on you!







kham said:


> Love!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you.  They are so unique


----------



## LisaMarie_

Christchrist said:


> The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064585
> View attachment 3064586




Very lovely


----------



## ShaneF

Summer Haul


----------



## ShaneF

More


----------



## stilly

ShaneF said:


> More


 
Love your new pairs!!!


----------



## mal

Christchrist said:


> The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064585
> View attachment 3064586



 really stunning-thanks for making me want those... they look amazing on you!


----------



## shoes4ever

ShaneF said:


> Summer Haul





ShaneF said:


> More



Now this is one uh-mazing haul - lucky you finding so many beauties in your size.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Had no intention of partaking in sale season and then my SA posted these #dealoftheday stunners. I kinda had to buy them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So Kate Python Inferno for a steal! &#128513;


----------



## PurseACold

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Had no intention of partaking in sale season and then my SA posted these #dealoftheday stunners. I kinda had to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067079
> 
> 
> So Kate Python Inferno for a steal! &#128513;


Gorgeous - lucky you!!


----------



## Snow Diva

My shoes were delivered today! I picked these beauties up during the sale


----------



## Murdamama

Luv2shopinay said:


> View attachment 3061798
> 
> 
> Pre-loved Bianca's!!  Comfy! My new solemate


----------



## Murdamama

lipstick_bandit said:


> View attachment 3045964
> View attachment 3045965
> 
> 
> What do my fellow Louboutin lovers think of the toerless muse? Rihanna wore them to the Met Gala. I'm very tempted to purchase next week if they don't come off as trendy.
> 
> Opinions, please . Are they sort of trendy or more of a classic that can be worn many years to come for special occasions? Thanks!




I'm having the same dilemma! I don't want to take the plunge if they appear too trendy but I think they look absolutely beautiful! I fell in love with the black ones when I saw them.  They look so chic with your pants! Are they comfortable? Are they TTS?


----------



## Murdamama

My new rosette glitter pigalle follies [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kerz23

My new So Privates, I got last week [emoji7]


----------



## louisluver10

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Had no intention of partaking in sale season and then my SA posted these #dealoftheday stunners. I kinda had to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067079
> 
> 
> So Kate Python Inferno for a steal! [emoji16]




So cute [emoji173]&#65039; I bought these three weeks ago onsale too [emoji1]


----------



## mssmelanie

Great summer buys!  I was looking at the first pair in the store!


----------



## mssmelanie

ShaneF said:


> Summer Haul





Christchrist said:


> The degrade follies.  So pretty. The red is jazzed up with an Alexander McQueen razor bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064585
> View attachment 3064586



I love what u did with the bracelets!  I need to steal this idea!!!


----------



## mssmelanie

Omg!  Those are hot!


----------



## mssmelanie

I picked up these 2 pair in the last month!  The indigo suede kashou in Vegas and the black pair at SAKS NYC. I couldn't resist the sale prices!!!


----------



## mssmelanie

Here's the black pair!


----------



## casseyelsie

mssmelanie said:


> I picked up these 2 pair in the last month!  The indigo suede kashou in Vegas and the black pair at SAKS NYC. I couldn't resist the sale prices!!!




Love this pair!


----------



## mssmelanie

Snow Diva said:


> My shoes were delivered today! I picked these beauties up during the sale
> View attachment 3067127
> View attachment 3067129


I need to look away!  I love these. Ur tempting me!


----------



## mama13drama99

My unassuming flats arrived today!!! I love them! They fit like a glove.  I was worried because they are a 39 and I usually wear 39.5 even in flats because I have a somewhat wide foot. These are an obvious display model, but at second cut I think I can live with them because I've wanted them for a long time.  This is a great find for me because I've spotted a pair on eBay in a 39 and I wondered about the size so I purposely waited until these arrived for Saks...now I can take the plunge on those too! 






Please excuse the laundry (that I've called it quits on for the day again), the undusted floors, etc.  My feet were propped up before fedex arrived due to afternoon margaritas that I needed to keep cool in the dreadful heat!


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> My unassuming flats arrived today!!! I love them! They fit like a glove.  I was worried because they are a 39 and I usually wear 39.5 even in flats because I have a somewhat wide foot. These are an obvious display model, but at second cut I think I can live with them because I've wanted them for a long time.  This is a great find for me because I've spotted a pair on eBay in a 39 and I wondered about the size so I purposely waited until these arrived for Saks...now I can take the plunge on those too!
> 
> View attachment 3068870
> 
> View attachment 3068871
> 
> 
> Please excuse the laundry (that I've called it quits on for the day again), the undusted floors, etc.  My feet were propped up before fedex arrived due to afternoon margaritas that I needed to keep cool in the dreadful heat!



Cute! That's a GREAT find! Are they Rosellas? I took a chance on ebay and am awaiting the arrival of a pair of CL flats as well- if they fit, I might be inspired enough to have a margarita too


----------



## mznaterz

Im currently looking for flats cut my wedding theses are perfect. .. I didn't see them at saks


----------



## mama13drama99

LolasCloset said:


> Cute! That's a GREAT find! Are they Rosellas? I took a chance on ebay and am awaiting the arrival of a pair of CL flats as well- if they fit, I might be inspired enough to have a margarita too




LOL, cheers to you!

Yes, they are the Rosellas!  I wish I could have gotten them in the brown color as well!  Out of all my CL flats I think and hope that they will be my most comfortable because they are stiff or rigid! The leather instantly conformed to my feet so I have not doubt that they will mold just as easily.  My only concern is that the sole is thin and with the exact fit that I have I don't think I can add a (thin) gel insert for a little comfort. 

Did you have the flats you purchased on eBay authenticated?


----------



## mama13drama99

mznaterz said:


> Im currently looking for flats cut my wedding theses are perfect. .. I didn't see them at saks




I got them from NM.  They were included in this seasons sale but apparently only at NM and Bergdorf's (which sold out a long time ago) as I called around to Saks, Barney's and Nordstrom and they didn't even carry them.


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> LOL, cheers to you!
> 
> Yes, they are the Rosellas!  I wish I could have gotten them in the brown color as well!  Out of all my CL flats I think and hope that they will be my most comfortable because they are stiff or rigid! The leather instantly conformed to my feet so I have not doubt that they will mold just as easily.  My only concern is that the sole is thin and with the exact fit that I have I don't think I can add a (thin) gel insert for a little comfort.
> 
> Did you have the flats you purchased on eBay authenticated?



That's good that they seem like they'll be comfy. I should clarify, I got Fred flats (lace-up oxfords) so I have no idea what the comfort will be like, but I hope they will fit! I didn't get them authenticated beforehand, no, but the shoes in the pics look good and the seller has a good rating.


----------



## mama13drama99

LolasCloset said:


> That's good that they seem like they'll be comfy. I should clarify, I got Fred flats (lace-up oxfords) so I have no idea what the comfort will be like, but I hope they will fit! I didn't get them authenticated beforehand, no, but the shoes in the pics look good and the seller has a good rating.




Okay, I like the Fred flats and I hope they fit as well.  I think like you, I'll be looking for those on eBay (or deep sale discount).  Are the ones you are awaiting a print, spiked or simple?  It's not too late to have them authenticated of you want some added peace of mind.  I look for sellers with very high ratings and if they have negative reviews I read them.  It's one thing if a buyer complains about shipping fees or the length of time to ship, but authenticity is something very different.  Whatever the case, I do hope they fit and that you wear them in good health!


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> Okay, I like the Fred flats and I hope they fit as well.  I think like you, I'll be looking for those on eBay (or deep sale discount).  Are the ones you are awaiting a print, spiked or simple?  It's not too late to have them authenticated of you want some added peace of mind.  I look for sellers with very high ratings and if they have negative reviews I read them.  It's one thing if a buyer complains about shipping fees or the length of time to ship, but authenticity is something very different.  Whatever the case, I do hope they fit and that you wear them in good health!



So true about the reviews. Some are nuts! I'll be curious to know how these go for you because I'd like a pair like yours or Turbans. Wear yours in good health too! But yeah, the freds I bought are velvet, which is not the easiest to wear, especially in summer! I've never even tried them on though, so who knows If I wind up keeping them, I'll post them here!


----------



## lipstick_bandit

Murdamama said:


> I'm having the same dilemma! I don't want to take the plunge if they appear too trendy but I think they look absolutely beautiful! I fell in love with the black ones when I saw them.  They look so chic with your pants! Are they comfortable? Are they TTS?



I found them to be very comfortable and easy to walk in. I tried on a half size larger than my TTS only because that was all available in store, and they were half size too big, so I would purchase TTS.


----------



## Christchrist

mssmelanie said:


> I love what u did with the bracelets!  I need to steal this idea!!!




Yeah I'm totally  doing it again


----------



## PurseACold

casseyelsie said:


> Love this pair!


Great pair of shoes. Shoe twins!!


----------



## Snow Diva

mssmelanie said:


> I need to look away!  I love these. Ur tempting me!




Thanks! Well they're on sale so maybe it's not that bad if you're tempted to get them lol


----------



## iloveburberry

My Lady Peeps 150.... [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LilyT

Got these couple months ago, but still haven't worn them yet. Both are patent Pigalle Follies 100mm in black and opaline. [emoji7]


----------



## ashlie

LilyT said:


> Got these couple months ago, but still haven't worn them yet. Both are patent Pigalle Follies 100mm in black and opaline. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3073176




I absolutely LOVE the opaline one ones!!! Enjoy [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## ashlie

Hi ladies!! These are my new So Kate suede in the color rosette. Absolutely loved them and knew I had to get them immediately. [emoji171]


----------



## Spaceflocke

LilyT said:


> Got these couple months ago, but still haven't worn them yet. Both are patent Pigalle Follies 100mm in black and opaline. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3073176




I have the same in opaline [emoji6] shoe twins - love to wear them [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies!! These are my new So Kate suede in the color rosette. Absolutely loved them and knew I had to get them immediately. [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3073283
> View attachment 3073288
> View attachment 3073289
> View attachment 3073290
> View attachment 3073291
> View attachment 3073292




So pretty n sexy!


----------



## ashlie

casseyelsie said:


> So pretty n sexy!




Thank you!!


----------



## tdennis

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies!! These are my new So Kate suede in the color rosette. Absolutely loved them and knew I had to get them immediately. [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3073283
> View attachment 3073288
> View attachment 3073289
> View attachment 3073290
> View attachment 3073291
> View attachment 3073292



They look GREAT on you! Love the color!


----------



## ashlie

tdennis said:


> They look GREAT on you! Love the color!




Thank you!! There so summer!


----------



## LolasCloset

My new Fred flats arrived on Tuesday and I love them sooo much! I was afraid they would be too big because they are a full size up from my US size, but I could barely fit my foot into them when they arrived (hence taking out the laces- I forgot to get pics with those in and while the soles were untouched) and they're surprisingly dainty in person. My CLs now range in size from 37.5-39.5 &#128541; I did some stretching and wore them out around town, so now they're pretty much broken in. This is my first pair of CL flats and in a way, the fresh sole is even more beautiful on flats because you get a larger area of lacquer (I think so anyway). Sorry for the sucky picture quality- I was standing at a bar and my margarita arrived as I was taking the photo


----------



## ashlie

LolasCloset said:


> My new Fred flats arrived on Tuesday and I love them sooo much! I was afraid they would be too big because they are a full size up from my US size, but I could barely fit my foot into them when they arrived (hence taking out the laces- I forgot to get pics with those in and while the soles were untouched) and they're surprisingly dainty in person. My CLs now range in size from 37.5-39.5 [emoji13] I did some stretching and wore them out around town, so now they're pretty much broken in. This is my first pair of CL flats and in a way, the fresh sole is even more beautiful on flats because you get a larger area of lacquer (I think so anyway). Sorry for the sucky picture quality- I was standing at a bar and my margarita arrived as I was taking the photo




I absolutely love these!! There perfect all year round but especially fall. It's coming so soon


----------



## LolasCloset

ashlie said:


> I absolutely love these!! There perfect all year round but especially fall. It's coming so soon



Thanks! Yes, the pictures don't convey how lush the velvet is. Haha, I was just thinking about how close fall is and these will be great, but yeah. Big, fat


----------



## mama13drama99

LolasCloset said:


> My new Fred flats arrived on Tuesday and I love them sooo much! I was afraid they would be too big because they are a full size up from my US size, but I could barely fit my foot into them when they arrived (hence taking out the laces- I forgot to get pics with those in and while the soles were untouched) and they're surprisingly dainty in person. My CLs now range in size from 37.5-39.5 [emoji13] I did some stretching and wore them out around town, so now they're pretty much broken in. This is my first pair of CL flats and in a way, the fresh sole is even more beautiful on flats because you get a larger area of lacquer (I think so anyway). Sorry for the sucky picture quality- I was standing at a bar and my margarita arrived as I was taking the photo




Off to evil-bay to find these!!!  They look very dainty too...I love em'!  OMG I may need a size 42, lol!  What's the average of your size range?  I wonder if your seller had more or if those were a one and only?


----------



## LolasCloset

mama13drama99 said:


> Off to evil-bay to find these!!!  They look very dainty too...I love em'!  OMG I may need a size 42, lol!  What's the average of your size range?  I wonder if your seller had more or if those were a one and only?



Haha, thanks! Also dooooo it! I wear a U.S. size 8.5/9 normally, and in CL, I wear 37.5, or 38 with a bit of heel gap in old-cut Pigalle 120s, 38.5 in 100s, etc. I was actually watching another pair of Freds in 39.5, and got the insole measurements from that seller, which exactly matched the length of my women's US size 9 Converse Chuck Taylors. 
I would say the length on these is fine with some wiggle room in the toe, but the seam on top where the lace grommets converge and are connected to the toe portion of the shoe? Holy moly, that part is tight + I must have a fat foot, because I had a hell of a time getting my foot past that point, and have focused my stretching efforts on that point. It was the one time in my life I regretted not having a shoe horn on hand. Some people say these run narrow, but in this experience, I'd say these run flat. 

Unfortunately, I think these were a one-off with the seller. She only was selling this pair, another pair of unworn CL booties and a dressing table, and I think these didn't get much attention because she didn't use the style name in the listing. I'm happy to give any more info about them or the seller though!


----------



## LolasCloset

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies!! These are my new So Kate suede in the color rosette. Absolutely loved them and knew I had to get them immediately. [emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3073283
> View attachment 3073288
> View attachment 3073289
> View attachment 3073290
> View attachment 3073291
> View attachment 3073292



This colour is just dreamy! What a pretty shoe!


----------



## ashlie

LolasCloset said:


> This colour is just dreamy! What a pretty shoe!




Thank you so much lolasCloset!![emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Murdamama

lipstick_bandit said:


> I found them to be very comfortable and easy to walk in. I tried on a half size larger than my TTS only because that was all available in store, and they were half size too big, so I would purchase TTS.




Do you mean your US TTS or your CL TTS?


----------



## misht

Just got numbers 12 and 13 for my CL collection but they are first two pairs of So Kates


----------



## ashlie

misht said:


> Just got numbers 12 and 13 for my CL collection but they are first two pairs of So Kates




Omg I love these!!! They look amazing on you. Enjoy!! The So Kates are my favorite!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## kham

My new to me black Lucifer Bow 120mm
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





And my now my Lucifer Bow collection is complete: [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;


----------



## enoughofem

kham said:


> My new to me black Lucifer Bow 120mm
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3076050
> 
> View attachment 3076051
> 
> 
> And my now my Lucifer Bow collection is complete: [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;
> View attachment 3076055
> 
> View attachment 3076060



Where did you get yours?! Ive been looking everywhere for them


----------



## kham

enoughofem said:


> Where did you get yours?! Ive been looking everywhere for them




I stalked Ebay, consignment shops and tradesy. Pretty much for all of them. It took about 2 years to get them all.


----------



## mama13drama99

kham said:


> I stalked Ebay, consignment shops and tradesy. Pretty much for all of them. It took about 2 years to get them all.




They are gorgeous and in such great condition!  Jus goes to show your diligence paid off well!  Enjoy those beauties!


----------



## betty.lee

kham said:


> My new to me black Lucifer Bow 120mm
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3076050
> 
> View attachment 3076051
> 
> 
> And my now my Lucifer Bow collection is complete: [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;
> View attachment 3076055
> 
> View attachment 3076060




Such a beautiful collection. I am still looking for a pair myself.


----------



## soleilbrun

kham said:


> My new to me black Lucifer Bow 120mm
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3076050
> 
> View attachment 3076051
> 
> 
> And my now my Lucifer Bow collection is complete: [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;
> View attachment 3076055
> 
> View attachment 3076060



Those are amazing! Congrats. I'm on the hunt for the metal nodo (gold pair) in my size.


----------



## kham

mama13drama99 said:


> They are gorgeous and in such great condition!  Jus goes to show your diligence paid off well!  Enjoy those beauties!







betty.lee said:


> Such a beautiful collection. I am still looking for a pair myself.







soleilbrun said:


> Those are amazing! Congrats. I'm on the hunt for the metal nodo (gold pair) in my size.




Thank you ladies!!! 

Mama13drama99, 2 pairs were NIB and the others were worn maybe once. I lucked out for sure. [emoji2]

Betty.lee, they pop up every once in while, good luck in your search. 

Soleilbrun, the metal nodo are so gorge. I hope you find them.


----------



## ashlie

kham said:


> My new to me black Lucifer Bow 120mm
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3076050
> 
> View attachment 3076051
> 
> 
> And my now my Lucifer Bow collection is complete: [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;
> View attachment 3076055
> 
> View attachment 3076060




I love your collection. Beautiful!!!


----------



## kham

ashlie said:


> I love your collection. Beautiful!!!




Thank you!!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Spaceflocke

kham said:


> My new to me black Lucifer Bow 120mm
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3076050
> 
> View attachment 3076051
> 
> 
> And my now my Lucifer Bow collection is complete: [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;
> View attachment 3076055
> 
> View attachment 3076060




OMG you are sooooo lucky where did you get them??? I still hope that one day I will find a pair [emoji7] enjoy them


----------



## jfoster

My pigalle follies 100mm... The exact colour name escapes me and I had to leave the box in NYC to get them home in my suitcase, but they're absolutely stunning! I feel a little like Malibu Barbie in them  So giddy!

p.s these run about a size small, my feet are a tad wide and I went from a 39 to a 40 in these!!


----------



## shoes4ever

kham said:


> My new to me black Lucifer Bow 120mm
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3076050
> 
> View attachment 3076051
> 
> 
> And my now my Lucifer Bow collection is complete: [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;
> View attachment 3076055
> 
> View attachment 3076060



Love the new pair - and your collection is gorgeous


----------



## kham

shoes4ever said:


> Love the new pair - and your collection is gorgeous




Thank you shoes4ever!!!


----------



## crystal_cat

jfoster said:


> My pigalle follies 100mm... The exact colour name escapes me and I had to leave the box in NYC to get them home in my suitcase, but they're absolutely stunning! I feel a little like Malibu Barbie in them  So giddy!
> 
> p.s these run about a size small, my feet are a tad wide and I went from a 39 to a 40 in these!!


So gorgeous, I love that colour!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> My new to me black Lucifer Bow 120mm
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3076050
> 
> View attachment 3076051
> 
> 
> And my now my Lucifer Bow collection is complete: [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;
> View attachment 3076055
> 
> View attachment 3076060



OMG!!! I love your collection!!!! Very beautiful!


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> OMG!!! I love your collection!!!! Very beautiful!




Thank you Lavenderduckiez!!! [emoji2]


----------



## loveydovey35

I love my CL shoes, and I wanted to share some pictures. The Biancas are super easy to walk in, but the So Kates, which I wore when I got married, were painful and I am not sure I will be wearing them any time soon...


----------



## stylin76

new shoes from my husband


----------



## mishybelle

On my way out to dinner with my new to me rouge noir So Kate and Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch as my co pilots.


----------



## tdennis

mishybelle said:


> View attachment 3080484
> 
> 
> On my way out to dinner with my new to me rouge noir So Kate and Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch as my co pilots.



Nice combo!


----------



## stilly

mishybelle said:


> View attachment 3080484
> 
> 
> On my way out to dinner with my new to me rouge noir So Kate and Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch as my co pilots.


 
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## shweta.2000

My so kate in black arrived today!! In love!!


----------



## ashlie

shweta.2000 said:


> View attachment 3082940
> View attachment 3082941
> View attachment 3082942
> 
> My so kate in black arrived today!! In love!!




Congrats!!! There beautiful [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## apple.chic

mishybelle said:


> View attachment 3080484
> 
> 
> On my way out to dinner with my new to me rouge noir So Kate and Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch as my co pilots.




envious of that colour. it's so beautiful.


----------



## dialmee

shweta.2000 said:


> View attachment 3082940
> View attachment 3082941
> View attachment 3082942
> 
> My so kate in black arrived today!! In love!!




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## apple.chic

first 3 pairs of Louboutins. I'm super exited.


----------



## dialmee

apple.chic said:


> first 3 pairs of Louboutins. I'm super exited.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085074
> View attachment 3085076
> View attachment 3085077




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Gorgeous! So Kates?


----------



## apple.chic

dialmee said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Gorgeous! So Kates?




yep!!


----------



## LisaMarie_

apple.chic said:


> first 3 pairs of Louboutins. I'm super exited.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085074
> View attachment 3085076
> View attachment 3085077




They're beautiful congrats!!!


----------



## LisaMarie_

apple.chic said:


> first 3 pairs of Louboutins. I'm super exited.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085074
> View attachment 3085076
> View attachment 3085077




Very lovely!! [emoji7]


----------



## girlsnstilletos

My first pair of So Kate's in nude patent. I really love this style and was/am determined to be able to wear them out to dinner or special occasions. Just got them today and am currently wearing around the house to try and break them in.


----------



## apple.chic

LisaMarie_ said:


> Very lovely!! [emoji7]



thank you!



girlsnstilletos said:


> My first pair of So Kate's in nude patent. I really love this style and was/am determined to be able to wear them out to dinner or special occasions. Just got them today and am currently wearing around the house to try and break them in.



congrats!


----------



## ScottyGal

girlsnstilletos said:


> My first pair of So Kate's in nude patent. I really love this style and was/am determined to be able to wear them out to dinner or special occasions. Just got them today and am currently wearing around the house to try and break them in.



So gorgeous! I just got a pair in black but really want a pair in nude.. yours look lovely! &#10084;


----------



## kham

girlsnstilletos said:


> My first pair of So Kate's in nude patent. I really love this style and was/am determined to be able to wear them out to dinner or special occasions. Just got them today and am currently wearing around the house to try and break them in.




Congrats on such a beautiful pair [emoji7]


----------



## seattlegirl1880

As popular as the So Kate and Pigalle are, I've always had a soft spot for the classic rounded toe of the Bianca.  Take away the platform and you have the lovely Fifi 120mm.  I couldn't resist. Fifi fits right in with the Daff and Bianca.


----------



## k12

I just love looking at the pictures here!

So... I've purchased my very first pairs of CL online last week and now they're here! Black Python Y'Open and a red NP Karey. Both are pre-loved and they have a new home now . Both 120mm, I'll need some practice


----------



## mama13drama99

seattlegirl1880 said:


> As popular as the So Kate and Pigalle are, I've always had a soft spot for the classic rounded toe of the Bianca.  Take away the platform and you have the lovely Fifi 120mm.  I couldn't resist. Fifi fits right in with the Daff and Bianca.




Pretty!  I love the Bianca and NEED the platform.  Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## mama13drama99

k12 said:


> I just love looking at the pictures here!
> 
> So... I've purchased my very first pairs of CL online last week and now they're here! Black Python Y'Open and a red NP Karey. Both are pre-loved and they have a new home now . Both 120mm, I'll need some practice




...AND an signed pair at that!  Way to go!!! Welcome and congrats.  It's a slippery slop...but a fun one too!


----------



## shoes4ever

seattlegirl1880 said:


> As popular as the So Kate and Pigalle are, I've always had a soft spot for the classic rounded toe of the Bianca.  Take away the platform and you have the lovely Fifi 120mm.  I couldn't resist. Fifi fits right in with the Daff and Bianca.


These are super hot - love this style so much and envy your ability to wear these super high heels 



k12 said:


> I just love looking at the pictures here!
> 
> So... I've purchased my very first pairs of CL online last week and now they're here! Black Python Y'Open and a red NP Karey. Both are pre-loved and they have a new home now . Both 120mm, I'll need some practice



Congrats on your first two pairs - both are lovely styles. Lucky you getting a special signed pair. Enjoy.



apple.chic said:


> first 3 pairs of Louboutins. I'm super exited.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085074
> View attachment 3085076
> View attachment 3085077



Terrific pairs - congrats !


----------



## girlsnstilletos

apple.chic said:


> congrats!





_Lee said:


> So gorgeous! I just got a pair in black but really want a pair in nude.. yours look lovely! &#10084;





kham said:


> Congrats on such a beautiful pair [emoji7]



Thank you, I love them so much! I figured out how to stretch them a bit more where they were a little tight. I've also been wearing them around the house for about an hour a day for the past couple days doing the things I normally do, and that helps a lot too for comfort and walking in them well. I'm already looking for my second pair of So Kates http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Greta_V

seattlegirl1880 said:


> As popular as the So Kate and Pigalle are, I've always had a soft spot for the classic rounded toe of the Bianca.  Take away the platform and you have the lovely Fifi 120mm.  I couldn't resist. Fifi fits right in with the Daff and Bianca.



OMFG!!! Fifis are plain sex! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Just illegally hot! Wow! I want them, too, now! =D


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

seattlegirl1880 said:


> As popular as the So Kate and Pigalle are, I've always had a soft spot for the classic rounded toe of the Bianca.  Take away the platform and you have the lovely Fifi 120mm.  I couldn't resist. Fifi fits right in with the Daff and Bianca.




WOW! 

I really like the look of the 120mm fifi. I have written about the 100mm fifi in black patent and nude patent. The 100mm are great for work environments, I love the fact there is now a subtle round toe ultra high heel, for evening or special events now. 

Great choice seattlegirl. Looking forward to an outfits you post with these shoes


----------



## Luv2shopinay

Just got in the mail. Obsessed with the Bianca. I needed the nude!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Oops I did it again.... My second pair of So Kates, this time in black patent. Since I'm a relative CL newbie compared to many on here I went with the 37's (my regular U.S. size) with these. The nude patent I got in 37.5 which are a hint big, but with inserts I make them work with no problem. Live and learn! I'm not use to a 120mm pitch with no platform, it makes a big difference with sizing, at least for me. The other thing I figured out with the steep pitch along with my shoes sales associate is my right foot is about 1/4 size smaller than my left foot. He said that is actually fairly common. I put a thn insert in the front the right foot in these. I love them! (sorry the photo is so bad, didn't realize it til I posted it)





Luv2shopinay said:


> Just got in the mail. Obsessed with the Bianca. I needed the nude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092200



Love the nude and they look comfortable!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

girlsnstilletos said:


> Oops I did it again.... My second pair of So Kates, this time in black patent. Since I'm a relative CL newbie compared to many on here I went with the 37's (my regular U.S. size) with these. The nude patent I got in 37.5 which are a hint big, but with inserts I make them work with no problem. Live and learn! I'm not use to a 120mm pitch with no platform, it makes a big difference with sizing, at least for me. The other thing I figured out with the steep pitch along with my shoes sales associate is my right foot is about 1/4 size smaller than my left foot. He said that is actually fairly common. I put a thn insert in the front the right foot in these. I love them! (sorry the photo is so bad, didn't realize it til I posted it)



Wow! they look amazing on you. Certainly look great with the blue jeans. I wrote about the Black patent So Kates on my blog. 

-> My Blog Post Link <-


----------



## Luv2shopinay

They're comfortable. I can actually shop wearing these.


----------



## Luv2shopinay

girlsnstilletos said:


> Oops I did it again.... My second pair of So Kates, this time in black patent. Since I'm a relative CL newbie compared to many on here I went with the 37's (my regular U.S. size) with these. The nude patent I got in 37.5 which are a hint big, but with inserts I make them work with no problem. Live and learn! I'm not use to a 120mm pitch with no platform, it makes a big difference with sizing, at least for me. The other thing I figured out with the steep pitch along with my shoes sales associate is my right foot is about 1/4 size smaller than my left foot. He said that is actually fairly common. I put a thn insert in the front the right foot in these. I love them! (sorry the photo is so bad, didn't realize it til I posted it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the nude and they look comfortable!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




They're comfortable. I can shop in these!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Luv2shopinay said:


> They're comfortable. I can shop in these!



Here's a little better pic I took just now. I found wearing them around the house doing my normal things helped a TON to break them in and make them comfortable. That's what I'm doing now! 

If someone would have told me only a week ago I'd be wearing them with ease and no pain, I'd said they were crazy! But, since breaking them in, they really are. Last night was the first night I wore my nude patents out for a few hours and they were great. We went Downtown and walked nearly 3 city blocks to the restaurant and back and I had no problem, I was SO happy! When I got home I didn't immediately kick them off as I've done with other shoes which killed my feet. I wore them around the house for another 20 minutes. I'm breaking in the black patent now and they are nearly as comfortable as the nude. Perserverance pays off!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Luv2shopinay

girlsnstilletos said:


> Here's a little better pic I took just now. I found wearing them around the house doing my normal things helped a TON to break them in and make them comfortable. That's what I'm doing now!
> 
> If someone would have told me only a week ago I'd be wearing them with ease and no pain, I'd said they were crazy! But, since breaking them in, they really are. Last night was the first night I wore my nude patents out for a few hours and they were great. We went Downtown and walked nearly 3 city blocks to the restaurant and back and I had no problem, I was SO happy! When I got home I didn't immediately kick them off as I've done with other shoes which killed my feet. I wore them around the house for another 20 minutes. I'm breaking in the black patent now and they are nearly as comfortable as the nude. Perserverance pays off!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Awesome! I'm not brave enough to venture out of the house w/ my So Kate's. Need more practice! lol


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> Here's a little better pic I took just now. I found wearing them around the house doing my normal things helped a TON to break them in and make them comfortable. That's what I'm doing now!
> 
> If someone would have told me only a week ago I'd be wearing them with ease and no pain, I'd said they were crazy! But, since breaking them in, they really are. Last night was the first night I wore my nude patents out for a few hours and they were great. We went Downtown and walked nearly 3 city blocks to the restaurant and back and I had no problem, I was SO happy! When I got home I didn't immediately kick them off as I've done with other shoes which killed my feet. I wore them around the house for another 20 minutes. I'm breaking in the black patent now and they are nearly as comfortable as the nude. Perserverance pays off!




So glad you're enjoying your So Kates *girlsnstilletos*!
They look amazing on you!


----------



## tn_rx

HELP! Real or Fake?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121700988613&alt=web 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tn_rx

Item #121700988613 on ebay. Real or fake???


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Luv2shopinay said:


> Awesome! I'm not brave enough to venture out of the house w/ my So Kate's. Need more practice! lol



They are good to try on a date night when you don't have to stand or walk for long periods of time! I made myself do it and was pleasantly surprised! Keep practicing 



stilly said:


> So glad you're enjoying your So Kates *girlsnstilletos*!
> They look amazing on you!


 
Thank you stilly! I really love the So Kates. I may need to try a pair of the Pigalle Follies. Their is a black/red patent degraded pair (I think Follies?) my boyfriend likes a lot. He just bought me another pair from NM (waiting for them to come), something completely different he loved! I'll post them in the CL waiting room.


----------



## Greta_V

tn_rx said:


> HELP! Real or Fake?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121700988613&alt=web
> 
> Thanks in advance!



They look authentic to me.


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> They are good to try on a date night when you don't have to stand or walk for long periods of time! I made myself do it and was pleasantly surprised! Keep practicing
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you stilly! I really love the So Kates. I may need to try a pair of the Pigalle Follies. Their is a black/red patent degraded pair (I think Follies?) my boyfriend likes a lot. He just bought me another pair from NM (waiting for them to come), something completely different he loved! I'll post them in the CL waiting room.




I think you'll love the Pigalle Follies. They are cross between the classic Pigalle and the newer So Kate. They actually make the Red/Black and Nude/Black Degrades in both the So Kate and Pigalle Follies styles. The Pigalle Follies also come in a 100mm or 120mm heel while the So Kate only has a 120mm  heel.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stilly said:


> I think you'll love the Pigalle Follies. They are cross between the classic Pigalle and the newer So Kate. They actually make the Red/Black and Nude/Black Degrades in both the So Kate and Pigalle Follies styles. The Pigalle Follies also come in a 100mm or 120mm heel while the So Kate only has a 120mm  heel.



Thank you stilly, as always you are filled with helpful information! I definitely prefer the 120mm and love the So Kates. I need to try on some Pigalle Follies in 120mm too! There isn't a huge selection in the stores near me unfortunately. We will probably be heading to Chicago in the next month for a day trip and there is a CL boutique there which I must hit up. Armed with your information, I'll be prepared to know what is available in what style. My boyfriend loves the Red/Black Degrade, I love the Nude/Black too. We'll see what happens


----------



## ScottyGal

My new-to-me booties!


----------



## enoughofem

_Lee said:


> My new-to-me booties!



Omg! Love! Where did you get these from?! What are they called?! That peep toe!


----------



## ScottyGal

enoughofem said:


> Omg! Love! Where did you get these from?! What are they called?! That peep toe!



Got them from VC - the peep toe is really cute &#128522;


----------



## ScottyGal

enoughofem said:


> Omg! Love! Where did you get these from?! What are they called?! That peep toe!




Not 100% sure of the style name however - the seller on VC couldnt remember entire name but thinks it was "Open Clic" something and the price tag for Harvey Nichols is faded and stuck over the Louboutin style sticker.. I tried to peel it off but it's basically ripped the entire thing off! Looks like it says something like "Open Clic' so seller is right - I have Google'd it and imagine it is a variation of this style (there seems to be quite a few styles when I Google "Open clic").

Seller said she got them a few years back and they were £995. If anyone can confirm the style name,  let me know .


----------



## modanhoney

Greta_V said:


> They look authentic to me.




Those are real. CL has rounded soles at the edges they is how you can tell the difference.


----------



## soleilbrun

_Lee said:


> Not 100% sure of the style name however - the seller on VC couldnt remember entire name but thinks it was "Open Clic" something and the price tag for Harvey Nichols is faded and stuck over the Louboutin style sticker.. I tried to peel it off but it's basically ripped the entire thing off! Looks like it says something like "Open Clic' so seller is right - I have Google'd it and imagine it is a variation of this style (there seems to be quite a few styles when I Google "Open clic").
> 
> Seller said she got them a few years back and they were £995. If anyone can confirm the style name,  let me know .



I'd guess they are open clic booties. They look like the open clic heels but in bootie form 
I'm glad VC did right by you.


----------



## ScottyGal

soleilbrun said:


> I'd guess they are open clic booties. They look like the open clic heels but in bootie form
> I'm glad VC did right by you.



After I posted I spent some more time on Google and saw the open clic heels - I agree, they look exactly the same (but in booties!). Hopefully I will get a chance to wear them this weekend


----------



## tdennis

_Lee said:


> Got them from VC - the peep toe is really cute &#128522;



Hi - pardon my ignorance but what is "VC"?? Love these booties, so chic!


----------



## ScottyGal

tdennis said:


> Hi - pardon my ignorance but what is "VC"?? Love these booties, so chic!



Sorry! It's vestiairecollective.com


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I picked these Jilopa 150mm up from NM last night. Took a quick pic. I can't take very good photos with them on me! Oh well. I've included a better pic of them so you can see what they look like better.  My boyfriend thought they were cool, I do too! They will be a fun pair to wear. I really like the 'Leopardino' heel accent. I'm used to wearing high platforms so they shouldn't be a problem for me to walk in. As always, I need to be aware where I'm walking in platforms and uneven terrain


----------



## enoughofem

_Lee said:


> Got them from VC - the peep toe is really cute &#128522;



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

girlsnstilletos said:


> I picked these Jilopa 150mm up from NM last night. Took a quick pic. I can't take very good photos with them on me! Oh well. I've included a better pic of them so you can see what they look like better.  My boyfriend thought they were cool, I do too! They will be a fun pair to wear. I really like the 'Leopardino' heel accent. I'm used to wearing high platforms so they shouldn't be a problem for me to walk in. As always, I need to be aware where I'm walking in platforms and uneven terrain



Congrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## nerimanna

New-to-me Lady Derby Ankle Suede Booties


----------



## muigee

My New fall booties. I wanted to post a picture with me wearing them, but it seems to only let me post one picture. Oh well, sorry I'm a newbie with posting & adding pictures.


----------



## Milky caramel

My two new babies. Thanks for letting mi share


----------



## SLCsocialite

I have been slacking at updating lately. But through countless searching I found some amazing brand new classics to add to my collection!

Excuse the instagram photos but I am just so in love with them!


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> I picked these Jilopa 150mm up from NM last night. Took a quick pic. I can't take very good photos with them on me! Oh well. I've included a better pic of them so you can see what they look like better.  My boyfriend thought they were cool, I do too! They will be a fun pair to wear. I really like the 'Leopardino' heel accent. I'm used to wearing high platforms so they shouldn't be a problem for me to walk in. As always, I need to be aware where I'm walking in platforms and uneven terrain




Love these! Gorgy!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats they are gorgeous!



Thank you! 



stilly said:


> Love these! Gorgy!



Thanks, that means a lot coming from you!  I still haven't had the chance to wear them yet. Soon though! Next weekend we are headed to the CL boutique in Chicago, plus other shopping and dinner. I hope they have the shoes I want in stock, including a pair of boots and booties. I'm loving the black suede 'Bella Top' bootie and the 'Botalili' tall boots. I'm not sure if any the tall boots will fit my 14" athletic calves though! I know CL makes them narrower for the the thinner, model type legs


----------



## Brittasf

Milky caramel said:


> My two new babies. Thanks for letting mi share


I've been looking for the Freddy flats for so long! Can you tell me where you got them?


----------



## Milky caramel

Brittasf said:


> I've been looking for the Freddy flats for so long! Can you tell me where you got them?


Got them from the Barneys summer sale.


----------



## Brittasf

Milky caramel said:


> Got them from the Barneys summer sale.


Thank you!


----------



## saruch

My 2 new babies added to my collection!
Pigalle 100 & New very prive
I was in Paris 2 days ago and went to 2 stores and finally found my size at Printemps!!!


----------



## Milky caramel

Milky caramel said:


> Got them from the Barneys summer sale.


Uwc


----------



## shoes4ever

Milky caramel said:


> My two new babies. Thanks for letting mi share


Love both, each unique n equally stunning - enjoy your gorgeous new shoes


----------



## Milky caramel

Brittasf said:


> Thank you!


Uwc


----------



## Milky caramel

shoes4ever said:


> Love both, each unique n equally stunning - enjoy your gorgeous new shoes


Thanks


----------



## modanhoney

Question for you ladies ...I wear a size 7 in most CL heels however I tried on a pair of flat espadrilles and a size 6 fits perfect. I want to purchase the wedge espadrilles "formentera" online however not sure if I need a size 7 or 6. Does anyone know are the wedges Espadrille fit compare to the heels ?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

saruch said:


> My 2 new babies added to my collection!
> Pigalle 100 & New very prive
> I was in Paris 2 days ago and went to 2 stores and finally found my size at Printemps!!!



Loving the classics! COngrats!


----------



## highheeladdict

My new babies  I always wanted them and when I walked into the store today, I saw them on the "sale-table"... only one pair left in my size...I had to have them. I´m so happy I found them 

Bille et boule 100 patent/pvc/kid/suede


----------



## sunflower_13

Finally got/found the nude lady dafs. Now I have two pairs of dafs. OHEMGEE! Totally in love.


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

I've wanted a pair for so long!  I really hope they release more pigalle100's...I just find the follies so hard to walk in!!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

highheeladdict said:


> My new babies  I always wanted them and when I walked into the store today, I saw them on the "sale-table"... only one pair left in my size...I had to have them. I´m so happy I found them
> 
> Bille et boule 100 patent/pvc/kid/suede



Oh, I love these! Congrats on your awesome find!


----------



## ScottyGal

highheeladdict said:


> My new babies  I always wanted them and when I walked into the store today, I saw them on the "sale-table"... only one pair left in my size...I had to have them. I´m so happy I found them
> 
> Bille et boule 100 patent/pvc/kid/suede



Love these! So gorgeous &#128096;&#128151;


----------



## loveydovey35

muigee said:


> My New fall booties. I wanted to post a picture with me wearing them, but it seems to only let me post one picture. Oh well, sorry I'm a newbie with posting & adding pictures.


Hello Muigee, I love these booties and wanted to ask you if you have had a chance to wear them yet. I want some for the fall but I am stuck between the Valentino boots or CL's. These are wear with everything, love them! 

Enjoy!


----------



## loveydovey35

seattlegirl1880 said:


> As popular as the So Kate and Pigalle are, I've always had a soft spot for the classic rounded toe of the Bianca.  Take away the platform and you have the lovely Fifi 120mm.  I couldn't resist. Fifi fits right in with the Daff and Bianca.


These are beautiful! I have never tried on the Fifi, but I have a pair of Biancas that I love. These look similar to the Simple New Pump in 120, I have them in the neutral and in black, and they are perfect for work. Can wear all day, Seattlegirl1818, can you tell me if these are dinner or all day shoes? I am always on the lookout for new CL's that I can wear to the office!  Thank you!


----------



## betty.lee

highheeladdict said:


> My new babies  I always wanted them and when I walked into the store today, I saw them on the "sale-table"... only one pair left in my size...I had to have them. I´m so happy I found them
> 
> 
> 
> Bille et boule 100 patent/pvc/kid/suede




ah, lucky girl. I wanted those so bad,y but never found them on sale. congrats on he great find.


----------



## highheeladdict

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Oh, I love these! Congrats on your awesome find!





_Lee said:


> Love these! So gorgeous &#128096;&#128151;





betty.lee said:


> ah, lucky girl. I wanted those so bad,y but never found them on sale. congrats on he great find.




  I can´t wait to wear them for the first time


----------



## highheeladdict

LyndalovesShoes said:


> I've wanted a pair for so long!  I really hope they release more pigalle100's...I just find the follies so hard to walk in!!
> 
> View attachment 3108887



They´re gorgeous! I find them very comfy and wear them a lot. Enjoy your beautiful new heels!


----------



## Myrkur

muigee said:


> My New fall booties. I wanted to post a picture with me wearing them, but it seems to only let me post one picture. Oh well, sorry I'm a newbie with posting & adding pictures.



Please post a picture wearing those shoes! I've been eyeing these for a long time now, perfect fall booties


----------



## loveydovey35

My new booties, they arrived today. Found them on e-Bay, I could not believe it when I saw them, I knew that they had to be mine, cannot wait to wear them!


----------



## Tuscansoul

LyndalovesShoes said:


> I've wanted a pair for so long!  I really hope they release more pigalle100's...I just find the follies so hard to walk in!!
> 
> View attachment 3108887


Me, too. I'd like to see Pigalle 100 in more colors than just black and nude.
I love Follies, but Pigalle is more comfy and much easier to walk in, so no "is that a crack in the pavement?" phobias.
Congratulations to this beautiful pair!


----------



## Tuscansoul

loveydovey35 said:


> My new booties, they arrived today. Found them on e-Bay, I could not believe it when I saw them, I knew that they had to be mine, cannot wait to wear them!


The Miss Poppins bootie is so cute. Love this one in pony hair and suede.
Congratulations!


----------



## Tuscansoul

highheeladdict said:


> My new babies  I always wanted them and when I walked into the store today, I saw them on the "sale-table"... only one pair left in my size...I had to have them. I´m so happy I found them
> 
> Bille et boule 100 patent/pvc/kid/suede


Fabulous pair! Congratulations.
I'd love to see some modeling pictures.


----------



## seattlegirl1880

loveydovey35 said:


> These are beautiful! I have never tried on the Fifi, but I have a pair of Biancas that I love. These look similar to the Simple New Pump in 120, I have them in the neutral and in black, and they are perfect for work. Can wear all day, Seattlegirl1818, can you tell me if these are dinner or all day shoes? I am always on the lookout for new CL's that I can wear to the office!  Thank you!


 
Hi Dovey;  The Fifis are New Simples without the platform.  Gives you a bit steeper arch, equivalent to Bianca 140mm.  Black patent is so versatile that I have worn these to work and out.  It takes a bit of getting used to, but once you do - get used to the compliments!


----------



## loveydovey35

seattlegirl1880 said:


> Hi Dovey;  The Fifis are New Simples without the platform.  Gives you a bit steeper arch, equivalent to Bianca 140mm.  Black patent is so versatile that I have worn these to work and out.  It takes a bit of getting used to, but once you do - get used to the compliments!


Thank you seattlegirl1880! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## shoes4ever

highheeladdict said:


> My new babies  I always wanted them and when I walked into the store today, I saw them on the "sale-table"... only one pair left in my size...I had to have them. I´m so happy I found them
> 
> Bille et boule 100 patent/pvc/kid/suede





loveydovey35 said:


> My new booties, they arrived today. Found them on e-Bay, I could not believe it when I saw them, I knew that they had to be mine, cannot wait to wear them!



Congrats ladies - you both snagged unique styles!


----------



## LVl0v3r

my small collection


----------



## muigee

Myrkur said:


> Please post a picture wearing those shoes! I've been eyeing these for a long time now, perfect fall booties



Too hot lately to be wearing boots, I would look like a weirdo for wearing these now. But for sure planning to rock them during the fall. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## muigee

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello Muigee, I love these booties and wanted to ask you if you have had a chance to wear them yet. I want some for the fall but I am stuck between the Valentino boots or CL's. These are wear with everything, love them!
> 
> Enjoy!



Yes, I have worn them in the house to try on but not outside yet, because it's too hot. What valentino boots are you thinking about ?


----------



## Myrkur

muigee said:


> Too hot lately to be wearing boots, I would look like a weirdo for wearing these now. But for sure planning to rock them during the fall. &#9786;&#65039;



Are they Belle 85? I can't decide what booties I want, I am hesitating between Bella 120 with the platform or Belle 100


----------



## loveydovey35

muigee said:


> Yes, I have worn them in the house to try on but not outside yet, because it's too hot. What valentino boots are you thinking about ?


Thanks for the modeling picture Muigee, love the booties. I am thinking about getting the Valentino Rockstud Suede Booties in black, they also come in brow, but I think I will get more out of the black. The only problem is that I just got some CL booties and I don't know.... here is a picture of what I got, they are the Miss Poppins Booties. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...alentino&N=4294912353+306624247&bmUID=k_2JCTz


----------



## muigee

Myrkur said:


> Are they Belle 85? I can't decide what booties I want, I am hesitating between Bella 120 with the platform or Belle 100



I have the belle 85 from Barneys. I would pick a height your comfortable walking in. The belle 100s are good height too but were all sold out everywhere I looked. Good luck


----------



## muigee

loveydovey35 said:


> Thanks for the modeling picture Muigee, love the booties. I am thinking about getting the Valentino Rockstud Suede Booties in black, they also come in brow, but I think I will get more out of the black. The only problem is that I just got some CL booties and I don't know.... here is a picture of what I got, they are the Miss Poppins Booties.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...alentino&N=4294912353+306624247&bmUID=k_2JCTz



 those CL booties look amazing on you! Good choice! Love the outfit too


----------



## BenzoShopper

My pigalle 100 
https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=de0be5a94424d5c46df06b3469ad83c8&oe=567E5748
https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f586204b8f3e31ff8a5c8511d5bf2e39&oe=566C6271

They are beautiful but not at all so comfy as my Valentino shoes.


----------



## BenzoShopper

My Izira nude.
https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=94d5c2ff1aa7c7bf0925780c2e5eb17f&oe=568387A2


----------



## Kay33

My Fifi Tissu Scarabe [emoji4]
Although I'm not sure about the heel gap but they're gorgeous


----------



## shoes4ever

Kay33 said:


> My Fifi Tissu Scarabe [emoji4]
> Although I'm not sure about the heel gap but they're gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 3117261



These are sooooo pretty


----------



## shoes4ever

My new beauties - Requipump 100mm in black-red degrade  Super comfy with a Corneille style front and a retro thick heel


----------



## shoes4ever

.


----------



## ScottyGal

shoes4ever said:


> My new beauties - Requipump 100mm in black-red degrade  Super comfy with a Corneille style front and a retro thick heel



LOOVVEEEEEEEE &#128151; I need these!


----------



## Kay33

shoes4ever said:


> My new beauties - Requipump 100mm in black-red degrade  Super comfy with a Corneille style front and a retro thick heel




Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LolasCloset

shoes4ever said:


> .



Love these! I'm a big fan of the move towards the sturdier heels, especially on this style. So cute!


----------



## shoes4ever

My new Python Pik Boats in Rosette --- a little snazz for my weekend errands


----------



## ashlie

shoes4ever said:


> My new Python Pik Boats in Rosette --- a little snazz for my weekend errands




Those are gorgeous. How do they fit? Mod pics? [emoji16]


----------



## Natasha210

shoes4ever said:


> My new beauties - Requipump 100mm in black-red degrade  Super comfy with a Corneille style front and a retro thick heel



Beautiful &#128525;


----------



## LilyT

Just picked up these beauties!!!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

shoes4ever said:


> My new Python Pik Boats in Rosette --- a little snazz for my weekend errands



So cool! My boyfriend just picked up the men's in this style, but the denim python color.....amazing! 



muigee said:


> Too hot lately to be wearing boots, I would look like a weirdo for wearing these now. But for sure planning to rock them during the fall. &#9786;&#65039;



These are great, and so versatile! I can't wait to wear my booties & knee highs....the only positive thing about cooler weather for me. 



LilyT said:


> View attachment 3119442
> 
> 
> Just picked up these beauties!!!



Fabulous, nice job! It's fun to see CL power shoppers 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## shoes4ever

_Lee said:


> LOOVVEEEEEEEE &#128151; I need these!





Kay33 said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039;





LolasCloset said:


> Love these! I'm a big fan of the move towards the sturdier heels, especially on this style. So cute!





Natasha210 said:


> Beautiful &#128525;



Thank you _Lee, Kay33, Natasha210 & LolasCloset 
_Lee you should definitely get these - look forward to being shoe twins
LolasCloset u'r so right. I love the ombre tone and was excited to find a style i could wear. Initially i had me heart set on the Fifis but instore when i tried on the Requipumps - oh boy - the comfort of a thicker heel won me over


----------



## shoes4ever

ashlie said:


> Those are gorgeous. How do they fit? Mod pics? [emoji16]



ashlie thank you. The fit - for my feet they run roomy in the toe area and slightly narrower in the mid foot elasticized area. I find when i size up they work best for feet swelling/ wearing with footie style socks. They feel just like snug sneakers intially (requiring a shoe horn to slip them on) n then widen out a bit with use (how much depends on the uppers material). Of all the CL flats i have, this style is by far the most comfy. Makes all day walking a breeze. Plus, i never have to worry about wearing out the sole 



girlsnstilletos said:


> So cool! My boyfriend just picked up the men's in this style, but the denim python color.....amazing!



Thank You girlsnstilletos - i've seen the style your boyfriend has and they are super.


----------



## shoes4ever

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3119442
> 
> 
> Just picked up these beauties!!!


Wowzers  that is one amazing haul !


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3119442
> 
> 
> Just picked up these beauties!!!



Love the new additions!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Bought this few days ago


----------



## stilly

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3119442
> 
> 
> Just picked up these beauties!!!




I love your new additions!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## peachcordial

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3119442
> 
> 
> Just picked up these beauties!!!



These are gorgeous! Particularly love the rounded toe styles you got


----------



## enoughofem

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3119442
> 
> 
> Just picked up these beauties!!!



Love your haul! So stunning! What are the leopard ones called, hows the fir & heel height? Because i neeeeed them!


----------



## Natasha210

My new to me 
Allegra i think they are called! By far one of the most comfortable CL heels i own 
The suede isnt in great condition (which wasnt stated on the ad) but i still love them


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natasha210 said:


> My new to me
> Allegra i think they are called! By far one of the most comfortable CL heels i own
> The suede isnt in great condition (which wasnt stated on the ad) but i still love them




Love these. Congrats!


----------



## highheeladdict

Natasha210 said:


> My new to me
> Allegra i think they are called! By far one of the most comfortable CL heels i own
> The suede isnt in great condition (which wasnt stated on the ad) but i still love them



They`re gorgeous! Congrats on such a lovely shoe.


----------



## LolasCloset

Natasha210 said:


> My new to me
> Allegra i think they are called! By far one of the most comfortable CL heels i own
> The suede isnt in great condition (which wasnt stated on the ad) but i still love them


Love this style! Good to know they're comfortable too. I saw an SA wearing them (must be testament to comfort!) and tbh, if I hadn't seen them on her I wouldn't have gravitated toward them, but you and she make me think I MUST find a pair!


----------



## Natasha210

Thank you Kat.Lee, highheeladdict and LolasCloset! x


----------



## sanadkhan

Hi first time posting on here but was wondering if i could get some opinions.. I went to the Louboutin store in London yesterday to take a look at the hot chicks in person luckily they had my size so I got to try them on.. I definitely want a pair of either so Kate's or hot chicks in Black.. I own two pigalle Plato's but do not have pigalle 120's

When trying on the so Kate's they were very comfortable for a 120mm and very easy to walk in.. The hot chick obviously are not for walking in too much I can manage to walk around them in the store but probably for a long period of time as they are so vertical.. these will definitely be a special occasion/ dinner shoe.


Which shoe should I go for so Kate's or hot chicks as my first no platform heels 120 and over? Whichever pair I buy they will be a special occasion shoe. 

( I have been wearing high platform heels for years just never very high ones without a platform) 

Here are some photosphotos I took in the store and of me trying them on.
















I do think the so Kate's look very delicate and elegant I didn't think they'd look as chic and classy as the hot chicks I prefer the look of them to the pigalle 120's, however hot chicks are very rare and unique and will get a lot of attention but can't be worn as much as the so Kate's.

Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## LilyT

enoughofem said:


> Love your haul! So stunning! What are the leopard ones called, hows the fir & heel height? Because i neeeeed them!




The leopard ones are patent and they're called señora 100mm. Very comfy compared to the so Kate's.


----------



## cts900

shoes4ever said:


> My new Python Pik Boats in Rosette --- a little snazz for my weekend errands



These are sick.  Love!


----------



## louboutinlouise

sanadkhan said:


> Hi first time posting on here but was wondering if i could get some opinions.. I went to the Louboutin store in London yesterday to take a look at the hot chicks in person luckily they had my size so I got to try them on.. I definitely want a pair of either so Kate's or hot chicks in Black.. I own two pigalle Plato's but do not have pigalle 120's
> 
> When trying on the so Kate's they were very comfortable for a 120mm and very easy to walk in.. The hot chick obviously are not for walking in too much I can manage to walk around them in the store but probably for a long period of time as they are so vertical.. these will definitely be a special occasion/ dinner shoe.
> 
> 
> Which shoe should I go for so Kate's or hot chicks as my first no platform heels 120 and over? Whichever pair I buy they will be a special occasion shoe.
> 
> ( I have been wearing high platform heels for years just never very high ones without a platform)
> 
> Here are some photosphotos I took in the store and of me trying them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the so Kate's look very delicate and elegant I didn't think they'd look as chic and classy as the hot chicks I prefer the look of them to the pigalle 120's, however hot chicks are very rare and unique and will get a lot of attention but can't be worn as much as the so Kate's.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts



So kates are better investment long term the hot chicks prob wont be in season year in year out so won't be a classic. If you are only going to wear them on special occasions then i guess the hot chicks would be ok but if you find the so kates are comfy that is a good sign. Im sure you'll get more attention with either.


----------



## highheeladdict

My new Pigalle Follies 100 Patent Degrade black-red


----------



## highheeladdict

sanadkhan said:


> Hi first time posting on here but was wondering if i could get some opinions.. I went to the Louboutin store in London yesterday to take a look at the hot chicks in person luckily they had my size so I got to try them on.. I definitely want a pair of either so Kate's or hot chicks in Black.. I own two pigalle Plato's but do not have pigalle 120's
> 
> When trying on the so Kate's they were very comfortable for a 120mm and very easy to walk in.. The hot chick obviously are not for walking in too much I can manage to walk around them in the store but probably for a long period of time as they are so vertical.. these will definitely be a special occasion/ dinner shoe.
> 
> 
> Which shoe should I go for so Kate's or hot chicks as my first no platform heels 120 and over? Whichever pair I buy they will be a special occasion shoe.
> 
> ( I have been wearing high platform heels for years just never very high ones without a platform)
> 
> Here are some photosphotos I took in the store and of me trying them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the so Kate's look very delicate and elegant I didn't think they'd look as chic and classy as the hot chicks I prefer the look of them to the pigalle 120's, however hot chicks are very rare and unique and will get a lot of attention but can't be worn as much as the so Kate's.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts



I'd say go for the Hot Chicks. If you're looking for a special-occassion-shoe, I think, they're a good choice. The So Kate's will be around for a long time, so I think, there will be other chances for you to get a pair of SK's. I'd get a pair of Hot Chicks myself if only I'd be able to walk in them...


----------



## girlsnstilletos

sanadkhan said:


> Hi first time posting on here but was wondering if i could get some opinions.. I went to the Louboutin store in London yesterday to take a look at the hot chicks in person luckily they had my size so I got to try them on.. I definitely want a pair of either so Kate's or hot chicks in Black.. I own two pigalle Plato's but do not have pigalle 120's
> 
> When trying on the so Kate's they were very comfortable for a 120mm and very easy to walk in.. The hot chick obviously are not for walking in too much I can manage to walk around them in the store but probably for a long period of time as they are so vertical.. these will definitely be a special occasion/ dinner shoe.
> 
> 
> Which shoe should I go for so Kate's or hot chicks as my first no platform heels 120 and over? Whichever pair I buy they will be a special occasion shoe.
> 
> ( I have been wearing high platform heels for years just never very high ones without a platform)
> 
> Here are some photosphotos I took in the store and of me trying them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the so Kate's look very delicate and elegant I didn't think they'd look as chic and classy as the hot chicks I prefer the look of them to the pigalle 120's, however hot chicks are very rare and unique and will get a lot of attention but can't be worn as much as the so Kate's.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts



That's a tough decision, they are both beautiful! I have 2 pair of So Kate's which I love. I haven't ventured into the Hot Chick category yet, but next time I'm near a boutique I will try them on to see if I can walk in them OK. I think the decision mostly depends on how much/long/often you'd prefer to wear them. The So Kate's are more versatile with the height, especially since you find them very comfortable to walk in. If you only want shoes for special events or going out which doesn't require a lot of walking, get the Hot Chicks. I know, that probably doesn't help much....but good luck with your decision! 



highheeladdict said:


> My new Pigalle Follies 100 Patent Degrade black-red



Gorgeous.....we are shoe twins! I bought the exact ones today  My boyfriend loves the black/red Degrade Pigalle Follies, so today when I was at Saks I asked and they had my size. I tried them on and knew I had to have them! This is my first pair of Pigalle Follies, and 100mm in CL. They are very comfortable! Can't wait to wear them out. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Gatorgirl45

Natasha210 said:


> My new to me
> Allegra i think they are called! By far one of the most comfortable CL heels i own
> The suede isnt in great condition (which wasnt stated on the ad) but i still love them


They look great on you! Congrats


----------



## casseyelsie

highheeladdict said:


> My new Pigalle Follies 100 Patent Degrade black-red




OMG!  That shoes is TDF!  I wish I know how to walk on such high heels [emoji7]


----------



## highheeladdict

girlsnstilletos said:


> Gorgeous.....we are shoe twins! I bought the exact ones today  My boyfriend loves the black/red Degrade Pigalle Follies, so today when I was at Saks I asked and they had my size. I tried them on and knew I had to have them! This is my first pair of Pigalle Follies, and 100mm in CL. They are very comfortable! Can't wait to wear them out.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



They look great on you! Yes, they are very comfy. It's my second pair of Pigalle Follies 100 and I love them. I have the PF 120 black patent and they're quite comfy, too


----------



## sanadkhan

Thanks for your reply! I agree that they both probably will stand out whichever pair I choose.. The so Kate's are very easy to walk in if they were both uncomfortable I'd then defo choose hot chick. Its tough :/


----------



## sanadkhan

I think  you're right will just have to bite the bullet and get the hot chicks before they sell out, like you said I can always get the so Kate's later on  Thanks for your feedback it really helped!


----------



## sanadkhan

Definitely do try them on next time you're at  boutique just for fun lol.. They look like a piece of art, they're like the ultimate Jessica rabbit shoe to me! I think if I was going for an evening small event type of shoe I'd defo go with so Kate's.. But will just buy the hot chicks for the purpose of wearing to places where i'll be mostly seated.

Will definitely get a pair of so Kates after though, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Alex143

muigee said:


> My New fall booties. I wanted to post a picture with me wearing them, but it seems to only let me post one picture. Oh well, sorry I'm a newbie with posting & adding pictures.


 I have the exact same pair! They don't fit  Nordstrom refurbished find size 38 if anyone is interested there up on the bay. My husband had just bought me a pair of palais royal in size 42 I don't know what made him think a 38would fit &#128553; Men!!


----------



## wongetje

sanadkhan said:


> Hi first time posting on here but was wondering if i could get some opinions.. I went to the Louboutin store in London yesterday to take a look at the hot chicks in person luckily they had my size so I got to try them on.. I definitely want a pair of either so Kate's or hot chicks in Black.. I own two pigalle Plato's but do not have pigalle 120's
> 
> When trying on the so Kate's they were very comfortable for a 120mm and very easy to walk in.. The hot chick obviously are not for walking in too much I can manage to walk around them in the store but probably for a long period of time as they are so vertical.. these will definitely be a special occasion/ dinner shoe.
> 
> 
> Which shoe should I go for so Kate's or hot chicks as my first no platform heels 120 and over? Whichever pair I buy they will be a special occasion shoe.
> 
> ( I have been wearing high platform heels for years just never very high ones without a platform)
> 
> Here are some photosphotos I took in the store and of me trying them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the so Kate's look very delicate and elegant I didn't think they'd look as chic and classy as the hot chicks I prefer the look of them to the pigalle 120's, however hot chicks are very rare and unique and will get a lot of attention but can't be worn as much as the so Kate's.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts



if you want to walk you should go for the SO Kate, they are a new classic. however the Hot Chicks are always a head turner. perfect for special occassions


----------



## maja2506

highheeladdict said:


> My new Pigalle Follies 100 Patent Degrade black-red




Because of those really beautiful pictures - I've just ordered a pair for me [emoji7][emoji7]. Can't wait to get them!!


----------



## highheeladdict

maja2506 said:


> Because of those really beautiful pictures - I've just ordered a pair for me [emoji7][emoji7]. Can't wait to get them!!



I'm happy for you...I'm sure you'll love them as much as I do


----------



## AlovesLV

Got these babies for my birthday! * squeals *


----------



## LisaMarie_

AlovesLV said:


> Got these babies for my birthday! * squeals *




They are absolutely beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LilyT

AlovesLV said:


> Got these babies for my birthday! * squeals *




I have the same ones. Such a gorgeous gift! Lucky you


----------



## ScottyGal

AlovesLV said:


> Got these babies for my birthday! * squeals *



Omg! I'm in love &#128525;


----------



## LexielLoveee

not sure the name of these booties but there louboutin with a little cheetah calf hair .. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## makeupmama

My new Irizas in Nude Kid leather


----------



## AlovesLV

Another pair...I'm in love


----------



## Swissie

shoes4ever said:


> .


Oh would u please post a modelling pic? And can u tell me if they're TTS? Do you think a block heel make a difference in size required due to the extra stability? These aren't in my local store and I've never ordered online before. TIA for ur help


----------



## Bally04138

EQJ83 said:


> Just arrived today - Batignolles 100
> 
> Crappy pic but they are lovely and so comfy!


Love them! Did you find you had to break them in at all? and do u get worried about ruining the heel and the leather being scraped up them if u step somewhere incorrectly? I love them but im always worried about how upset i'll be if that happens.


----------



## A'mum

Dorrisimo 100... sooo comfy!


----------



## Summerof89

I'm joining this club!!!!! And here r my new babies


----------



## shoes4ever

Swissie said:


> Oh would u please post a modelling pic? And can u tell me if they're TTS? Do you think a block heel make a difference in size required due to the extra stability? These aren't in my local store and I've never ordered online before. TIA for ur help



Swissie - sorry for the delayed reply. Yes the block heel makes them more comfortable and stable, but doesn't make a diff in sizing. I bought these in the same size as my 100mm Pigalles - though in retrospect i could have easily gone down half a size. The front has a similar fit to the corneille - which has a wider opening and definitely more roomy than other pointed toe CL styles - so yes, u should definitely size down from your TTS esp if you have narrow to normal width feet. Hope this helps


----------



## ChanelAddicts

Preparing myself for winter &#128522;


----------



## HeelAddict

Not bought any new cls in a while as nothing really caught my eye......until I saw these..... introducing Swiftinetta!


----------



## Graw

HeelAddict said:


> Not bought any new cls in a while as nothing really caught my eye......until I saw these..... introducing Swifinetta!




I love these!!!


----------



## HeelAddict

Graw said:


> I love these!!!



Thanks me too. Great boots that I can dress up or down


----------



## Graw

HeelAddict said:


> Thanks me too. Great boots that I can dress up or down




Yes!  Diverse.


----------



## hhl4vr

HeelAddict said:


> Not bought any new cls in a while as nothing really caught my eye......until I saw these..... introducing Swiftinetta!


 
Wow, these are lovely -


----------



## highheeladdict

HeelAddict said:


> Not bought any new cls in a while as nothing really caught my eye......until I saw these..... introducing Swiftinetta!



Amazing shoes! Really hot!


----------



## maja2506

HeelAddict said:


> Not bought any new cls in a while as nothing really caught my eye......until I saw these..... introducing Swiftinetta!




They look great!


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

sanadkhan said:


> Hi first time posting on here but was wondering if i could get some opinions.. I went to the Louboutin store in London yesterday to take a look at the hot chicks in person luckily they had my size so I got to try them on.. I definitely want a pair of either so Kate's or hot chicks in Black.. I own two pigalle Plato's but do not have pigalle 120's
> 
> When trying on the so Kate's they were very comfortable for a 120mm and very easy to walk in.. The hot chick obviously are not for walking in too much I can manage to walk around them in the store but probably for a long period of time as they are so vertical.. these will definitely be a special occasion/ dinner shoe.
> 
> 
> Which shoe should I go for so Kate's or hot chicks as my first no platform heels 120 and over? Whichever pair I buy they will be a special occasion shoe.
> 
> ( I have been wearing high platform heels for years just never very high ones without a platform)
> 
> Here are some photosphotos I took in the store and of me trying them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the so Kate's look very delicate and elegant I didn't think they'd look as chic and classy as the hot chicks I prefer the look of them to the pigalle 120's, however hot chicks are very rare and unique and will get a lot of attention but can't be worn as much as the so Kate's.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts




Hey doll

In my opinion take the hot chick as its a limited u never know when they'll stop producing it lol

And the hot chick was my first shoe without a platform and I managed it really well 
Hope that's helpful


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Just bought these...


----------



## attyxthomas

Mooshooshoo said:


> Just bought these...




Omg those are amazing!!!! Congrats! What's the style name btw?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

attyxthomas said:


> Omg those are amazing!!!! Congrats! What's the style name btw?


Thank you, the name is Balcross. I called the boutique and was told these were not available in the UK boutiques. Then found Matches were stocking them:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/products/Christian-Louboutin-Balcross-patent-leather-pumps-1018130

I can't do skyscraper heels any more, so love these &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## llilly

Mooshooshoo-these are stunning&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;are they TTS?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

llilly said:


> Mooshooshoo-these are stunning&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;are they TTS?


Thank you. Yes they are. I take a regular 38 and whilst I don't need a wide fitting my feet are closer to wide than to narrow (IYKWIM). I bought the 38 and they are a good fit.


----------



## maja2506

I've just joined the Degradee club [emoji4]


----------



## stilly

HeelAddict said:


> Not bought any new cls in a while as nothing really caught my eye......until I saw these..... introducing Swiftinetta!




They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

maja2506 said:


> I've just joined the Degradee club [emoji4]
> View attachment 3150865




Gorg!


----------



## Kat.Lee

maja2506 said:


> I've just joined the Degradee club [emoji4]
> View attachment 3150865



Love these!


----------



## maja2506

casseyelsie said:


> Gorg!







Kat.Lee said:


> Love these!




Thank you so much. Now I just have to learn how to walk in them [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Brogues


----------



## shoes4ever

Mooshooshoo said:


> Just bought these...


Adore these - chic n so comfy.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

shoes4ever said:


> Adore these - chic n so comfy.


Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ashlie

Sarah_sarah said:


> Brogues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151186




These are absolutely stunning!! Mod pic?! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## attyxthomas

Sarah_sarah said:


> Brogues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151186




Absolutely beautiful! I'm considering a lot of flat loubs now that I have an infant to tote around. How do they fit/feel?


----------



## betty.lee

finally, it's been a really long time since I was excited about a new louboutin. my new fetish 120, sorry for the junk iPhone pics, they came late tonight.


----------



## casseyelsie

betty.lee said:


> finally, it's been a really long time since I was excited about a new louboutin. my new fetish 120, sorry for the junk iPhone pics, they came late tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3156742
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156743




Pretty n sexy!


----------



## So_Louboutin

betty.lee said:


> finally, it's been a really long time since I was excited about a new louboutin. my new fetish 120, sorry for the junk iPhone pics, they came late tonight.




Eek.... [emoji7]! You are rocking those! They look great on you. Congrats on the new shoes!


----------



## PetitColibri

betty.lee said:


> finally, it's been a really long time since I was excited about a new louboutin. my new fetish 120, sorry for the junk iPhone pics, they came late tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3156742
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156743




they look amazing on you ! congrats ! how is the sizing ?
how do they feel ? is the pitch similar to so kate or pigalle 120 ? or worst ?

TIA !


----------



## betty.lee

casseyelsie said:


> Pretty n sexy!







So_Louboutin said:


> Eek.... [emoji7]! You are rocking those! They look great on you. Congrats on the new shoes!







PetitColibri said:


> they look amazing on you ! congrats ! how is the sizing ?
> how do they feel ? is the pitch similar to so kate or pigalle 120 ? or worst ?
> 
> TIA !




Thank you all! 

The sizing is true to size, I was a little concerned at first because it was tight in my toe box but they molded to my feet almost immediately. I haven't worn them out yet but walking around the house they feel better than my pigalle and so Kate. I'm guessing it's due to the ankle strap for extra support tho. 

They fit like my filo 120 

Are you going to get them? They are fabulous. I'm super happy with them.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Sarah_sarah said:


> Brogues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151186



Are these the masterpump?!


----------



## kittymoomoo

I just received my perfect size heel suede boot, my Chanel approves


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> finally, it's been a really long time since I was excited about a new louboutin. my new fetish 120, sorry for the junk iPhone pics, they came late tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3156742
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156743


 
They look fabulous on you *betty.lee*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> They look fabulous on you *betty.lee*!!!
> Love them!!!




thank you stilly, I know they aren't quite your style but they are quite comfy for a 120


----------



## Natasha210

My new to me lavelliere  
Love the bows!
Thicker heel is so much more comfortable!
Oh got the new lippy and liner too


----------



## chibbard

I'm so excited I finally got some sensible (as "sensible" as Louboutins will ever be ) shoes for work (Culturella 100 mm half-d'Orsay)!  

And they're actually quite comfortable - which is a huge bonus!


----------



## betty.lee

Natasha210 said:


> My new to me lavelliere
> Love the bows!
> Thicker heel is so much more comfortable!
> Oh got the new lippy and liner too




Very sweet, I always have admired these. 



chibbard said:


> I'm so excited I finally got some sensible (as "sensible" as Louboutins will ever be ) shoes for work (Culturella 100 mm half-d'Orsay)!
> 
> 
> 
> And they're actually quite comfortable - which is a huge bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159154




Sexy! I'm sure those will be turning heads at work.


----------



## hhl4vr

chibbard said:


> I'm so excited I finally got some sensible (as "sensible" as Louboutins will ever be ) shoes for work (Culturella 100 mm half-d'Orsay)!
> 
> And they're actually quite comfortable - which is a huge bonus!
> 
> View attachment 3159152
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159153
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159154




I agree with betty.lee you must be turning heads at work - looks very lovely


----------



## gatorpooh

Stopped in NM Last Call today and couldn't resist these CL espadrilles. I'm a sucker for anything with studs!


----------



## chibbard

betty.lee said:


> Very sweet, I always have admired these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy! I'm sure those will be turning heads at work.




LOL!  Thank you!


----------



## chibbard

hhl4vr said:


> I agree with betty.lee you must be turning heads at work - looks very lovely



Thanks you as well!   *sigh*  Now if only there was someone cute here to show these babies off to....


----------



## Natasha210

chibbard said:


> I'm so excited I finally got some sensible (as "sensible" as Louboutins will ever be ) shoes for work (Culturella 100 mm half-d'Orsay)!
> 
> And they're actually quite comfortable - which is a huge bonus!
> 
> View attachment 3159152
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159153
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159154



Lovely! i want!






gatorpooh said:


> Stopped in NM Last Call today and couldn't resist these CL espadrilles. I'm a sucker for anything with studs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159850


Nice! Are they comfortable? How do they fit?? Did you size up?


----------



## chibbard

Natasha210 said:


> Lovely! i want!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## gatorpooh

Thanks! They are pretty comfortable for an espadrille. They only come in whole sizes. I am a US size 8 and bought a 38. The 39 would have been way too big.





Nice! Are they comfortable? How do they fit?? Did you size up?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carulipa

I saw those Jenny's in a youtube video and felt in love. Searching about it, I discovered that those shoes are from 2011 collection. I totally lost the hope about getting them. One week later I typed "Louboutin" on ebay and those just popped in front of my eyes. In my size. And almost new. I just had to buy it. They arrived today and I'm in love.


----------



## betty.lee

Carulipa said:


> I saw those Jenny's in a youtube video and felt in love. Searching about it, I discovered that those shoes are from 2011 collection. I totally lost the hope about getting them. One week later I typed "Louboutin" on ebay and those just popped in front of my eyes. In my size. And almost new. I just had to buy it. They arrived today and I'm in love.




Gorgeous color, great find!


----------



## Carulipa

Thanks


----------



## stilly

Carulipa said:


> I saw those Jenny's in a youtube video and felt in love. Searching about it, I discovered that those shoes are from 2011 collection. I totally lost the hope about getting them. One week later I typed "Louboutin" on ebay and those just popped in front of my eyes. In my size. And almost new. I just had to buy it. They arrived today and I'm in love.




They're so gorgeous on you!
Love the tattoo too!


----------



## MissK_Marie

I just bought my first pair! Pigalle follies 100m.

I might have a slight addiction because I also just got the nude and leopard calf hair.  Can any of you seasoned louboutin owners tell me if the patent and calf hair will stretch a lot? They fit nicely now (I went up 1/2 a size) but there's a small gap in the back. I'm worried that once I break them in they will slip off!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## betty.lee

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3166786
> 
> 
> I just bought my first pair! Pigalle follies 100m.
> 
> I might have a slight addiction because I also just got the nude and leopard calf hair.  Can any of you seasoned louboutin owners tell me if the patent and calf hair will stretch a lot? They fit nicely now (I went up 1/2 a size) but there's a small gap in the back. I'm worried that once I break them in they will slip off!  Thanks in advance!




I'm sorry, you might want to exchange them for smaller sizes, if you already have a gap, they will stretch more!  Both. y patent and calf hair stretched a half size.  

Congrats on starting your collection. These are beautiful.


----------



## ashlie

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3166786
> 
> 
> I just bought my first pair! Pigalle follies 100m.
> 
> I might have a slight addiction because I also just got the nude and leopard calf hair.  Can any of you seasoned louboutin owners tell me if the patent and calf hair will stretch a lot? They fit nicely now (I went up 1/2 a size) but there's a small gap in the back. I'm worried that once I break them in they will slip off!  Thanks in advance!




Yes you may want to exchange. The worst thing you can have is a gap. You always want them as tight as physically possible. The suede and kid leather will always stretch more than patent, but patent does stretch as well. Hth [emoji171][emoji171] 
Enjoy them!!! The height is perfect and the color choices are fab!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3166786
> 
> 
> I just bought my first pair! Pigalle follies 100m.
> 
> I might have a slight addiction because I also just got the nude and leopard calf hair.  Can any of you seasoned louboutin owners tell me if the patent and calf hair will stretch a lot? They fit nicely now (I went up 1/2 a size) but there's a small gap in the back. I'm worried that once I break them in they will slip off!  Thanks in advance!



I have the Pigalle 120 in black patent in size 38.5... they were very thight at the beginning with absolutely no gap in the back... They stretched a lot over the years, know they're almost one size too big. Same thing happened with my Pigalle Plato 120 nude patent. My next Pigalle Plato 120 will definitely be at least a half size down, maybe even a full size. But I still wear them a lot, thank god someone invented foot petals and things like that 
But that's just my experience, not all shoes have to stretch so much...

Enjoy your Pigalle follies,they're gorgeous and comfy


----------



## Loubspassion

Carulipa said:


> I saw those Jenny's in a youtube video and felt in love. Searching about it, I discovered that those shoes are from 2011 collection. I totally lost the hope about getting them. One week later I typed "Louboutin" on ebay and those just popped in front of my eyes. In my size. And almost new. I just had to buy it. They arrived today and I'm in love.



Was meant to be. Gorgeous color, look great on you


----------



## MissK_Marie

That's what I was afraid of! Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Loubspassion

My new So Kate patent Rouge Noir. Bought from a seller in Russia. Got them in my normal size 35 and they fit perfectly


----------



## briska1989

Congratulation &#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#128525;


----------



## betty.lee

Loubspassion said:


> My new So Kate patent Rouge Noir. Bought from a seller in Russia. Got them in my normal size 35 and they fit perfectly




Stunning Color!


----------



## 9distelle

Carulipa said:


> I saw those Jenny's in a youtube video and felt in love. Searching about it, I discovered that those shoes are from 2011 collection. I totally lost the hope about getting them. One week later I typed "Louboutin" on ebay and those just popped in front of my eyes. In my size. And almost new. I just had to buy it. They arrived today and I'm in love.


They look perfect on you!!


----------



## So_Louboutin

Actually bought these a little while ago whilst on holiday but haven't gotten around to getting them out the box... until now [emoji3]

Hot Chick 130 Patent Degrade


----------



## So_Louboutin

My new addition... Merci Allen 130


----------



## So_Louboutin

Loubspassion said:


> My new So Kate patent Rouge Noir. Bought from a seller in Russia. Got them in my normal size 35 and they fit perfectly




Love the colour!


----------



## So_Louboutin

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3166786
> 
> 
> I just bought my first pair! Pigalle follies 100m.
> 
> I might have a slight addiction because I also just got the nude and leopard calf hair.  Can any of you seasoned louboutin owners tell me if the patent and calf hair will stretch a lot? They fit nicely now (I went up 1/2 a size) but there's a small gap in the back. I'm worried that once I break them in they will slip off!  Thanks in advance!




Congratulations on your first pair! Great choice. They do tend to stretch out. Try putting lotion on your feet and walking in them and see if they slip off then. The lotion will help your feet slide in and give you a better idea of the fit when they stretch. Hope that helps [emoji3]


----------



## highheeladdict

So_Louboutin said:


> My new addition... Merci Allen 130
> 
> View attachment 3167620
> 
> View attachment 3167621
> 
> View attachment 3167622
> 
> View attachment 3167623



Wow   they're absolutely amazing  where did you get those beauties?


----------



## So_Louboutin

highheeladdict said:


> Wow   they're absolutely amazing  where did you get those beauties?




Thank you [emoji4]! Can you believe I almost missed them as they were on the very top shelf way above eye level [emoji85]. I got them from Selfridges.


----------



## shoes4ever

So_Louboutin said:


> Actually bought these a little while ago whilst on holiday but haven't gotten around to getting them out the box... until now [emoji3]
> 
> Hot Chick 130 Patent Degrade
> 
> View attachment 3167610
> 
> View attachment 3167611
> 
> View attachment 3167612





So_Louboutin said:


> My new addition... Merci Allen 130
> 
> View attachment 3167620
> 
> View attachment 3167621
> 
> View attachment 3167622
> 
> View attachment 3167623



Awesome new additions So_Louboutin


----------



## betty.lee

So_Louboutin said:


> My new addition... Merci Allen 130
> 
> View attachment 3167620
> 
> View attachment 3167621
> 
> View attachment 3167622
> 
> View attachment 3167623




stunning stunning stunning! .these are so special! congrats.


----------



## gatorpooh

Hubby just ordered me these for the upcoming holiday season. I'm a little worried about the glitter, but I love them.


----------



## Nene1819

The color was much more vibrant online. Purchased from Saks and the color says Pink. But I'm interested in the Bougainvillier color that the CL website has. Does anyone have any knowledge of rather the Saks shoe is indeed the Bougainvillier color?


----------



## ashlie

Nene1819 said:


> View attachment 3169246
> 
> The color was much more vibrant online. Purchased from Saks and the color says Pink. But I'm interested in the Bougainvillier color that the CL website has. Does anyone have any knowledge of rather the Saks shoe is indeed the Bougainvillier color?




I love them!! I bought the so late suedes in the rosette color. They were also a different shade in person, but I think that's how it always is. It should say on the side of the box what color/shade the ones that you purchased are. Louboutin has two colors in the so kate, Bougainviller and Digitale, that are almost identical. Enjoy them. There fabulous!!


----------



## chibbard

gatorpooh said:


> Hubby just ordered me these for the upcoming holiday season. I'm a little worried about the glitter, but I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168934





I LOVE them as well!  Some gorgeous, glittery shoes like that are definitely my next purchase!  Enjoy them!


----------



## Nene1819

ashlie said:


> I love them!! I bought the so late suedes in the rosette color. They were also a different shade in person, but I think that's how it always is. It should say on the side of the box what color/shade the ones that you purchased are. Louboutin has two colors in the so kate, Bougainviller and Digitale, that are almost identical. Enjoy them. There fabulous!!




Duh! Per the box this is the Bougainviller color! Looked so much lighter online.


----------



## So_Louboutin

shoes4ever said:


> Awesome new additions So_Louboutin







betty.lee said:


> stunning stunning stunning! .these are so special! congrats.




Thank you for your comments [emoji4]


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

So_Louboutin said:


> Actually bought these a little while ago whilst on holiday but haven't gotten around to getting them out the box... until now [emoji3]
> 
> Hot Chick 130 Patent Degrade
> 
> View attachment 3167610
> 
> View attachment 3167611
> 
> View attachment 3167612



Those are gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## LavenderIce

After a long search, I finally found my Pollock patent Pigalle 120:


----------



## louboutintings

LavenderIce said:


> After a long search, I finally found my Pollock patent Pigalle 120:



Gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:


> After a long search, I finally found my Pollock patent Pigalle 120:




Congrats! My fav print piggy


----------



## LavenderIce

louboutintings said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you!




Christchrist said:


> Congrats! My fav print piggy



Thank you *cc*!  I bought the So Kate Satin Bouquet and the Tie and Dye hoping to have a substitute, but I let those pairs go because they just did not do it for me.  I am so happy to have my heart wanted all along.


----------



## gatorpooh

AlovesLV said:


> Got these babies for my birthday! * squeals *




Beautiful! I just ordered these from Saks. I had the Demi You but returned them and got these &#128525;


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *cc*!  I bought the So Kate Satin Bouquet and the Tie and Dye hoping to have a substitute, but I let those pairs go because they just did not do it for me.  I am so happy to have my heart wanted all along.




Me too! I can't warm up to so Kate no matter how hard I try


----------



## shoes4ever

LavenderIce said:


> After a long search, I finally found my Pollock patent Pigalle 120:



Congrats on finding them, they are stunning.


----------



## label24

Where do you find these? Im  in  love


----------



## LolasCloset

LavenderIce said:


> After a long search, I finally found my Pollock patent Pigalle 120:




Yaaaaay, these are so amazing! Congrats on your find!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoes4ever said:


> Congrats on finding them, they are stunning.







LolasCloset said:


> Yaaaaay, these are so amazing! Congrats on your find!




Thank you!


----------



## PurseACold

LavenderIce said:


> After a long search, I finally found my Pollock patent Pigalle 120:


Congrats! I did such a happy dance when I found these shoes for me, so I know how you feel. They look great!!


----------



## LavenderIce

PurseACold said:


> Congrats! I did such a happy dance when I found these shoes for me, so I know how you feel. They look great!!




Thank you Purse!  When they first came out, I wanted to wait for them to go on sale, but they sold out.


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## LolasCloset

_Danielle_ said:


>




We're a busy bunch!  nice work, Dani and group!


----------



## betty.lee

_Danielle_ said:


>




[emoji12] hope to add more before the year is up. haha


----------



## Christchrist

_Danielle_ said:


>




That's what I'm talking about. Woot


----------



## gatorpooh

My rose gold glittered So Kates arrived today. They are gorgeous, but I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them.   There is already glitter all over the insides of both shoes &#128078;&#127995; I ordered a pair of metallic silver So Kates as well. I'm thinking they will go with more and will be easier to take care of.


----------



## cts900

So pretty on you LAV!!!!


----------



## Aars24

gatorpooh said:


> My rose gold glittered So Kates arrived today. They are gorgeous, but I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them.   There is already glitter all over the insides of both shoes &#128078;&#127995; I ordered a pair of metallic silver So Kates as well. I'm thinking they will go with more and will be easier to take care of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177658



They are so pretty! And just think you could be like tinker bell leaving fairy dust in your wake.


----------



## _Danielle_

LolasCloset said:


> We're a busy bunch!  nice work, Dani and group!





betty.lee said:


> hope to add more before the year is up. haha





Christchrist said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Woot



 Thank you ! I need to do this before the Sale goes on otherwise the Card will be to long


----------



## ashlie

_Danielle_ said:


> Thank you ! I need to do this before the Sale goes on otherwise the Card will be to long




When is the sale starting? I'm so off with these things and always miss!!


----------



## LavenderIce

cts900 said:


> So pretty on you LAV!!!!




Thank you *cts*!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LavenderIce said:


> After a long search, I finally found my Pollock patent Pigalle 120:



Congrats!!! They are lovely!


----------



## LavenderIce

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats!!! They are lovely!



Thank you *Lavenderduckiez*!


----------



## _Danielle_

ashlie said:


> When is the sale starting? I'm so off with these things and always miss!!



I guess in one or two weeks


----------



## jfoster

My sweet new babies. 100mm fifi bootie. SO IN LOVE. I wore these to a basketball game, then walked to dinner (about a 10 minute walk) and then home and was totally fine. They are actually so comfy! And I never say this about CLs lol


----------



## LouboutinChick

jfoster said:


> My sweet new babies. 100mm fifi bootie. SO IN LOVE. I wore these to a basketball game, then walked to dinner (about a 10 minute walk) and then home and was totally fine. They are actually so comfy! And I never say this about CLs lol




Gorgeous ankle boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; They are really comfy? OMG[emoji7] Must have these![emoji173]&#65039; I also like the fifi botta boots[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Do you know them?


----------



## Dolcevitanyc

I've been wanting these boots for a while... Fifi botta 100m, the newest member in my collection! Love these!!!


----------



## Materielgrrl

I've been lusting after the Riverina's from Cushnetos NY fashion week. Today I walked into Nordstrom Valley Fair Santa Clara/ San Jose CA and voilà here they were. No pastels in 120mm but they did have patent 85mm in black and nude and a mixed media black 100mm. There was also a 100mm variation called the Baila in black leather with subtle tiny spikes on the covered toe. I tried on the 85mm Riverina's and the 100mm Baila and I bought the Baila's!  I'm excited!  Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## PurseACold

Materielgrrl said:


> I've been lusting after the Riverina's from Cushnetos NY fashion week. Today I walked into Nordstrom Valley Fair Santa Clara/ San Jose CA and voilà here they were. No pastels in 120mm but they did have patent 85mm in black and nude and a mixed media black 100mm. There was also a 100mm variation called the Baila in black leather with subtle tiny spikes on the covered toe. I tried on the 85mm Riverina's and the 100mm Baila and I bought the Baila's!  I'm excited!  Thanks for allowing me to share.


Gorgeous. Such a great mix of dainty and tough!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Adorable and classic flat. What is the name of this beautiful shoe?


----------



## Materielgrrl

Mooshooshoo said:


> Just bought these...



Sorry these shoes are adorable. Does anyone know the name?


----------



## betty.lee

Materielgrrl said:


> I've been lusting after the Riverina's from Cushnetos NY fashion week. Today I walked into Nordstrom Valley Fair Santa Clara/ San Jose CA and voilà here they were. No pastels in 120mm but they did have patent 85mm in black and nude and a mixed media black 100mm. There was also a 100mm variation called the Baila in black leather with subtle tiny spikes on the covered toe. I tried on the 85mm Riverina's and the 100mm Baila and I bought the Baila's!  I'm excited!  Thanks for allowing me to share.




gorgeous. I've been wanting these. how do they fit compared to a SK or pigalle? thanks.


----------



## Milky caramel

_Danielle_ said:


>


Ha ha nice work my fellow shoe luver!


----------



## Milky caramel

Mooshooshoo said:


> Just bought these...


Luv!


----------



## All Smiles

My most recent pair 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 after a So kate binge, i really needed a pair of everyday loubs


----------



## Materielgrrl

betty.lee said:


> gorgeous. I've been wanting these. how do they fit compared to a SK or pigalle? thanks.


Sorry Betty.Lee, this is my first pair of thin heeled CL's  I only have thicker heel Ron Ron's and a Bourge boot to compare to.  These are really comfortable to walk in (and steer clear of my mini bunions so even less chance of pain!).  Your question makes me rethink passing by SK or Pigalles, tho....


----------



## K21

Here is my early bday present from my parents!


----------



## Materielgrrl

K21 said:


> Here is my early bday present from my parents!


Congrats and happy birthday, enjoy


----------



## betty.lee

Materielgrrl said:


> Sorry Betty.Lee, this is my first pair of thin heeled CL's  I only have thicker heel Ron Ron's and a Bourge boot to compare to.  These are really comfortable to walk in (and steer clear of my mini bunions so even less chance of pain!).  Your question makes me rethink passing by SK or Pigalles, tho....




thanks for the insight dear!  I just figured the pigalle and SK are such a classic everyone has it. hehe.


----------



## chibbard

An unexpected Christmas gift from my husband!  We were walking around the The Shops at Crystals in Las Vegas and I spotted these beauties (Culturella 100mm Horizon/Light Gold Glitter). 

They're perfect for any upcoming holiday parties and I feel you can never have too much sparkle/glitter.


----------



## highheeladdict

chibbard said:


> An unexpected Christmas gift from my husband!  We were walking around the The Shops at Crystals in Las Vegas and I spotted these beauties (Culturella 100mm Horizon/Light Gold Glitter).
> 
> They're perfect for any upcoming holiday parties and I feel you can never have too much sparkle/glitter.
> 
> View attachment 3200884
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200886



What a great gift! The color is so gorgeous.


----------



## highheeladdict

My new babies  Love at first sight... such a comfy shoe and so pretty 
Black leopard suede / patent glitter iriza 120


----------



## hhl4vr

highheeladdict said:


> My new babies  Love at first sight... such a comfy shoe and so pretty
> Black leopard suede / patent glitter iriza 120




Yes those are gorgeous -what a lovely addition


----------



## LolasCloset

chibbard said:


> An unexpected Christmas gift from my husband!  We were walking around the The Shops at Crystals in Las Vegas and I spotted these beauties (Culturella 100mm Horizon/Light Gold Glitter).
> 
> 
> 
> They're perfect for any upcoming holiday parties and I feel you can never have too much sparkle/glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200886




Whoa, these are awesome! They look like space vixen shoes!



highheeladdict said:


> My new babies  Love at first sight... such a comfy shoe and so pretty
> 
> Black leopard suede / patent glitter iriza 120




Beautiful!


----------



## ashlie

highheeladdict said:


> My new babies  Love at first sight... such a comfy shoe and so pretty
> 
> Black leopard suede / patent glitter iriza 120




Did you get them in presale?! There stunning!!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## chibbard

LolasCloset said:


> "space vixen shoes!"



LOL!  Love it!


----------



## chibbard

highheeladdict said:


> What a great gift! The color is so gorgeous.



Thank you!  The color (and, okay, glitter) really caught my eye.


----------



## fashion_victim9

LavenderIce said:


> After a long search, I finally found my Pollock patent Pigalle 120:



not quite sure, but I think I was that shoe fairy who helped dreams come true here LOL
congrats, they look amazing on you!!


----------



## LavenderIce

fashion_victim9 said:


> not quite sure, but I think I was that shoe fairy who helped dreams come true here LOL
> 
> congrats, they look amazing on you!!




Really?  What makes you say that?


----------



## fashion_victim9

LavenderIce said:


> Really?  What makes you say that?



Sorry if I am wrong, I sold on eBay same shoes and seems to be about same size, and the girl was so happy and told she was looking for them for a while! And as they are pretty rare, I thought that 9 of 10 it could be you
If it wasn't you, then just congratulations to your wonderful purchase!


----------



## highheeladdict

hhl4vr said:


> Yes those are gorgeous -what a lovely addition





LolasCloset said:


> Beautiful!





ashlie said:


> Did you get them in presale?! There stunning!!! [emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you


----------



## LavenderIce

fashion_victim9 said:


> Sorry if I am wrong, I sold on eBay same shoes and seems to be about same size, and the girl was so happy and told she was looking for them for a while! And as they are pretty rare, I thought that 9 of 10 it could be you
> If it wasn't you, then just congratulations to your wonderful purchase!




Thank you!


----------



## 9distelle

All Smiles said:


> My most recent pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a So kate binge, i really needed a pair of everyday loubs


Beautiful pair, mod pics!!


----------



## mmrenolayan

My very first Louboutins! I'm hooked!


----------



## wongetje

So_Louboutin said:


> My new addition... Merci Allen 130
> 
> View attachment 3167620
> 
> View attachment 3167621
> 
> View attachment 3167622
> 
> View attachment 3167623


they're stunning


----------



## So_Louboutin

wongetje said:


> they're stunning




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## So_Louboutin

mmrenolayan said:


> View attachment 3204720
> 
> My very first Louboutins! I'm hooked!




Congrats on your first pair, great choice! [emoji4]


----------



## MP1212

Congratulations!! Beautiful choice!


----------



## So_Louboutin

Not sure what I'll pair these with but couldn't resist...


----------



## Ribot

They will as the only quite colorful item look georgeous on you paired with a casual jeans


----------



## Christchrist

So_Louboutin said:


> Not sure what I'll pair these with but couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 3206575




That shocking color is stunning


----------



## Christchrist

Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming. 







Instagram & YouTube 

Teamyummymummy


----------



## BirkinLover77

So_Louboutin said:


> Not sure what I'll pair these with but couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 3206575



Love the shocking pink hot chick very beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3207281
> 
> 
> 
> Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> 
> Teamyummymummy


Wow! Very beautiful and they look stunning


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Very beautiful and they look stunning




Thank you babe


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3207281
> 
> 
> 
> Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> 
> Teamyummymummy


Lucky you! Looking great!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Lucky you! Looking great!




Thanks Cold &#127788;[emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## shoes4ever

So_Louboutin said:


> Not sure what I'll pair these with but couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 3206575


wooohooooo now thats a breathcatching pop of color ---- love them. Have fun wearing your new beauties.


----------



## shoes4ever

chibbard said:


> An unexpected Christmas gift from my husband!  We were walking around the The Shops at Crystals in Las Vegas and I spotted these beauties (Culturella 100mm Horizon/Light Gold Glitter).
> 
> They're perfect for any upcoming holiday parties and I feel you can never have too much sparkle/glitter.
> 
> View attachment 3200884
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200886





highheeladdict said:


> My new babies  Love at first sight... such a comfy shoe and so pretty
> Black leopard suede / patent glitter iriza 120



Very pretty chibbard & highheeladdict ---  both pairs are fab


----------



## chibbard

shoes4ever said:


> Very pretty chibbard & highheeladdict ---  both pairs are fab



Thank you!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3207281
> 
> 
> 
> Found my ronfifi. Been looking for it for YEARS!!!! Found it on vestiaire.com for a great price.  I'm so excited. Sale season was amazing this time around. Pics will be coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> 
> Teamyummymummy


Congrats! They look great on you. I have this pair and the short ones. I love them and always get compliments. Happy to see your transaction on vestiaire was without problems.


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> Congrats! They look great on you. I have this pair and the short ones. I love them and always get compliments. Happy to see your transaction on vestiaire was without problems.




Are there normally problems on there?


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Are there normally problems on there?



They can be heaven or hell sent. There is a whole thread here about them. They are an excellent source of great finds but their authentication department is a joke. Make sure you authenticate yourself or by your own means before purchasing with them. Always use a cc and/or paypal.
I am happy you had a great outcome. Enjoy your boots! They fit you like a glove.


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> They can be heaven or hell sent. There is a whole thread here about them. They are an excellent source of great finds but their authentication department is a joke. Make sure you authenticate yourself or by your own means before purchasing with them. Always use a cc and/or paypal.
> 
> I am happy you had a great outcome. Enjoy your boots! They fit you like a glove.




Thank you. I'll definitely do that


----------



## So_Louboutin

Christchrist said:


> That shocking color is stunning







BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the shocking pink hot chick very beautiful







shoes4ever said:


> wooohooooo now thats a breathcatching pop of color ---- love them. Have fun wearing your new beauties.




Thank you guys! [emoji4]


----------



## mznaterz

This is wonderful information.... do you happen to know where the thread is on here I'd like to read it page to page


----------



## soleilbrun

mznaterz said:


> This is wonderful information.... do you happen to know where the thread is on here I'd like to read it page to page



http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/vestiaire-collective-experiences-771028.html


----------



## theonlylady007

My new love, rose digital


----------



## Christchrist

theonlylady007 said:


> View attachment 3210762
> View attachment 3210763
> 
> 
> My new love, rose digital




They look great on you


----------



## theonlylady007

Thank you !


----------



## LavenderIce

Doracora 100 in ballerina pink/shocking.  Sorry it looks a bit washed out in the pic for some reason.  Very cute IRL.


----------



## Danibee

My Crosspiga in red python!


----------



## hhl4vr

Danibee said:


> View attachment 3211463
> 
> 
> My Crosspiga in red python!




Those are gorgeous.  Congrats


----------



## shoes4ever

theonlylady007 said:


> View attachment 3210762
> View attachment 3210763
> 
> 
> My new love, rose digital



Theonlylady007 these are super pretty n edgey



LavenderIce said:


> Doracora 100 in ballerina pink/shocking.  Sorry it looks a bit washed out in the pic for some reason.  Very cute IRL.



LavenderIce congrats on your new pair. This is a tricky hue to pull off. Glad these work for you, sadly they looked so 'meh' when i tried them on esp with the Ballerina looking more nude rather than pale pink. I also found the heart was more bubblegum instead of a hot /bright pink. Decided to get the corafront in black with a neon pink heart instead. 



Danibee said:


> View attachment 3211463
> 
> 
> My Crosspiga in red python!



Very nice... can you share where you got these from. Been hunting for a pair. Thanks.


----------



## theonlylady007

Thank you!


----------



## theonlylady007

shoes4ever said:


> Theonlylady007 these are super pretty n edgey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LavenderIce congrats on your new pair. This is a tricky hue to pull off. Glad these work for you, sadly they looked so 'meh' when i tried them on esp with the Ballerina looking more nude rather than pale pink. I also found the heart was more bubblegum instead of a hot /bright pink. Decided to get the corafront in black with a neon pink heart instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice... can you share where you got these from. Been hunting for a pair. Thanks.




Thank you!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Danibee said:


> View attachment 3211463
> 
> 
> My Crosspiga in red python!


Nice!


----------



## Christchrist

LavenderIce said:


> Doracora 100 in ballerina pink/shocking.  Sorry it looks a bit washed out in the pic for some reason.  Very cute IRL.




They are so cute !


----------



## Christchrist

Danibee said:


> View attachment 3211463
> 
> 
> My Crosspiga in red python!




Yassssss hunny[emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## sammix3

LavenderIce said:


> Doracora 100 in ballerina pink/shocking.  Sorry it looks a bit washed out in the pic for some reason.  Very cute IRL.




These are gorgeous!  Congrats babe! 

I've been stalking these forever since they've been on preorder.  Of course I'm a size 35 and that finally came in so its on its way to me.  Is the ballerina pink more of a light pink or nude?  And how about the shocking pink?  Another poster said its more of a bubble gum pink.  Would absolutely love to see more pics!


----------



## LavenderIce

theonlylady007 said:


> View attachment 3210762
> View attachment 3210763
> 
> 
> My new love, rose digital



The gradient effect is gorgeous!



Danibee said:


> View attachment 3211463
> 
> 
> My Crosspiga in red python!



Stunning!  I never paid attention to the style before, but now I am head over heels!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoes4ever said:


> LavenderIce congrats on your new pair. This is a tricky hue to pull off. Glad these work for you, sadly they looked so 'meh' when i tried them on esp with the Ballerina looking more nude rather than pale pink. I also found the heart was more bubblegum instead of a hot /bright pink. Decided to get the corafront in black with a neon pink heart instead.



Thank you!  The color is indeed tricky.  When I was trying them on in the boutique, I had to walk to an area with better lighting to get a better sense of what the color looked like.  I do think the ballerina pink can be a nude for some skin tones.  The shocking pink of the heart, I find is more of a highlighter pink, especially when you look at the color in a full shoe such as the So Kate.

I didn't know the Corafront in black had a neon pink heart!  I thought it was red.  Good to know.  



Christchrist said:


> They are so cute !



Thank you *cc*!



sammix3 said:


> These are gorgeous!  Congrats babe!
> 
> I've been stalking these forever since they've been on preorder.  Of course I'm a size 35 and that finally came in so its on its way to me.  Is the ballerina pink more of a light pink or nude?  And how about the shocking pink?  Another poster said its more of a bubble gum pink.  Would absolutely love to see more pics!



Thank you *sammix*!  I find the ballerina pink to be a very light pink and the shocking pink to be more of a highlighter pink in a full shoe like the SK.  I have a few comparison pics that I have to watermark and upload to share with you.  Or, I might be lazy and just PM, so check your inbox.


----------



## sammix3

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you!  The color is indeed tricky.  When I was trying them on in the boutique, I had to walk to an area with better lighting to get a better sense of what the color looked like.  I do think the ballerina pink can be a nude for some skin tones.  The shocking pink of the heart, I find is more of a highlighter pink, especially when you look at the color in a full shoe such as the So Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Corafront in black had a neon pink heart!  I thought it was red.  Good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *cc*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *sammix*!  I find the ballerina pink to be a very light pink and the shocking pink to be more of a highlighter pink in a full shoe like the SK.  I have a few comparison pics that I have to watermark and upload to share with you.  Or, I might be lazy and just PM, so check your inbox.




Can't wait to see!


----------



## shoes4ever

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you!  The color is indeed tricky.  When I was trying them on in the boutique, I had to walk to an area with better lighting to get a better sense of what the color looked like.  I do think the ballerina pink can be a nude for some skin tones.  The shocking pink of the heart, I find is more of a highlighter pink, especially when you look at the color in a full shoe such as the So Kate.
> 
> I didn't know the Corafront in black had a neon pink heart!  I thought it was red.  Good to know.
> 
> LavenderIce --- yes, this season Corafront comes in Red as well as neon Pink heart options. The Red version is scheduled for a later release, but the black/neon pink heart style is already available  And the heart really stands out in this black colorway! Exactly as you said ....a highlighter pink. I adore that color in the full shoe like i've seen in other styles. Maybe i was trying these on under more yellow lighting so to me the heart looked more 'washed' out than i had envisioned when pre-ordering  I've also have the Mrs. Early pre-ordered and this pink is what i had hoped the heart had looked like


----------



## LavenderIce

sammix3 said:


> Can't wait to see!




Here you go.  Ballerina pink with nude patent VP and pomice kid Maggie 160:


----------



## LavenderIce

shoes4ever said:


> LavenderIce --- yes, this season Corafront comes in Red as well as neon Pink heart options. The Red version is scheduled for a later release, but the black/neon pink heart style is already available  And the heart really stands out in this black colorway! Exactly as you said ....a highlighter pink. I adore that color in the full shoe like i've seen in other styles. Maybe i was trying these on under more yellow lighting so to me the heart looked more 'washed' out than i had envisioned when pre-ordering  I've also have the Mrs. Early pre-ordered and this pink is what i had hoped the heart had looked like




I knew the Doracora comes in black/red, leopard/red and ballerina pink/shocking. However, I did not know the Corafront is coming back and that it will come with black/pink.  I might need that combination next.  Here's my Corafront flat in colombe/red:


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate suede bougainvillea and debout disco 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Instagram & YouTube 
Teamyummymummy


----------



## mznaterz

Christchrist said:


> So Kate suede bougainvillea and debout disco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212722
> View attachment 3212723
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy




I just went to follow you on instagram about 15 min ago and got so caught up in all the CL goodNess I didnt even hear my husband calling me. He came in the room and i quized him on the picture of the pink cl  pigalles follies so kates and regular piggies 100 he failed the test but then said all of them are pretty shoes. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Christchrist

mznaterz said:


> I just went to follow you on instagram about 15 min ago and got so caught up in all the CL goodNess I didnt even hear my husband calling me. He came in the room and i quized him on the picture of the pink cl  pigalles follies so kates and regular piggies 100 he failed the test but then said all of them are pretty shoes. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Hahahaha that's friggin awesome! I'm working on my next informative video now. The YouTube video is super informative 

Instagram & YouTube 
Teamyummymummy


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

New sale season goody that will be perfect for my one day in the future wedding! Demi You Rosette Glitter &#128525;


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> So Kate suede bougainvillea and debout disco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212722
> View attachment 3212723
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy



CC lovely new additions



Ladyintheshoe said:


> New sale season goody that will be perfect for my one day in the future wedding! Demi You Rosette Glitter &#128525;
> View attachment 3213284



Ladyintheshoe very pretty - the sparkles are perfect for your special day


----------



## shoes4ever

Got these on sale - wish they were higher but i'm sure the low heel will make them super comfy during the upcoming festive season - Saramor 70mm in Leo Chiffon Patent


----------



## shoes4ever

.


----------



## Christchrist

Ladyintheshoe said:


> New sale season goody that will be perfect for my one day in the future wedding! Demi You Rosette Glitter [emoji7]
> View attachment 3213284




That's color is so pretty


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> Got these on sale - wish they were higher but i'm sure the low heel will make them super comfy during the upcoming festive season - Saramor 70mm in Leo Chiffon Patent




Love this print.  Pictures don't do it justice. I have the 120


----------



## nailgirl70

shoes4ever said:


> .



Love these!!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Love this print.  Pictures don't do it justice. I have the 120


CC your 120mm version is stunning. Mine look frumpy in comparison 



nailgirl70 said:


> Love these!!!!


Thank You nailgirl70  When i shared images of these with both my sisters there was a unanimous 'yuckkkkk' from them. Argghhhh tried hard to convince them...then gave up. As CC rightly said their true beauty is hard to capture in photos.


----------



## MMaiko

shoes4ever said:


> Thank You nailgirl70  When i shared images of these with both my sisters there was a unanimous 'yuckkkkk' from them. Argghhhh tried hard to convince them...then gave up. As CC rightly said their true beauty is hard to capture in photos.




Psssh, don't listen to them.  I'll be your sister and tell you I think they're gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

shoes4ever said:


> CC your 120mm version is stunning. Mine look frumpy in comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You nailgirl70  When i shared images of these with both my sisters there was a unanimous 'yuckkkkk' from them. Argghhhh tried hard to convince them...then gave up. As CC rightly said their true beauty is hard to capture in photos.




Girl yours are fabulous ! Don't let heel height sway your thoughts


----------



## Natasha210

Got an early Christmas gift from the bf!! Was such a good deal that i had to get it instead of the ones on sale now at the boutiques! The pigalle spikes nappa 120!! Brand new for $650 aud. I feel like i found a bargain!?! Hehehe 
Excuse the messy background!
Got my usualy cl size possibly half a size too big but i have long toes LOL so the short toe box and my feet dont work so well! Haha 
Im so happy &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Carulipa

All my babies (only the so kates are new, i got them yesterday, but i felt like putting them all together)


----------



## loveydovey35

these are beautiful, hot and sexy!


----------



## christinexo

Carulipa said:


> All my babies (only the so kates are new, i got them yesterday, but i felt like putting them all together)




Love the patent leopard So Kate's! I got them for Christmas last year and I love them  you'll receive so many compliments.


----------



## annamoon

Great looking heels and great Xmas pressies! Hope he got you bag to match...keeping it for 25th!!

Perhaps you can do modelling pics



QUOTE=Natasha210;29571444]Got an early Christmas gift from the bf!! Was such a good deal that i had to get it instead of the ones on sale now at the boutiques! The pigalle spikes nappa 120!! Brand new for $650 aud. I feel like i found a bargain!?! Hehehe 
Excuse the messy background!
Got my usualy cl size possibly half a size too big but i have long toes LOL so the short toe box and my feet dont work so well! Haha 
Im so happy &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;[/QUOTE]


----------



## Winston3043

Ladyintheshoe said:


> New sale season goody that will be perfect for my one day in the future wedding! Demi You Rosette Glitter [emoji7]
> View attachment 3213284




OMG gorgeous! [emoji178][emoji93][emoji166][emoji817]


----------



## shoes4ever

MMaiko said:


> Psssh, don't listen to them.  I'll be your sister and tell you I think they're gorgeous.



MMaiko thanks that is so sweet of you


----------



## verychic555

Practically my first pair of Louboutins. So excited!!! Can't wait to wear them...
Actually I bought a pair which didn't work for me.  I'm planning to return them.


----------



## ashlie

verychic555 said:


> Practically my first pair of Louboutins. So excited!!! Can't wait to wear them...
> 
> Actually I bought a pair which didn't work for me.  I'm planning to return them.




They are beautiful!!! Enjoy them love!! [emoji171][emoji171]&#9731;&#9731;


----------



## sally.m

Madame butterfly booties!!! I have wanted these for so long. Sorry for the poor photo, I had to try them on at work I was so excited!


----------



## PurseACold

sally.m said:


> Madame butterfly booties!!! I have wanted these for so long. Sorry for the poor photo, I had to try them on at work I was so excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221813


Congrats! They look great on you!


----------



## Christchrist

verychic555 said:


> Practically my first pair of Louboutins. So excited!!! Can't wait to wear them...
> 
> Actually I bought a pair which didn't work for me.  I'm planning to return them.




Congrats!!! You'll never be the same


----------



## Christchrist

Got a So Kate that I fit into like a glove!!! Matching bag was a must


----------



## verychic555

Beautiful! Love them...Christchrist


----------



## Christchrist

verychic555 said:


> Beautiful! Love them...Christchrist




Thanks. They are so pretty


----------



## Piarpreet

a

Found both used on ebay months apart. So lucky!


----------



## Christchrist

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3222085
> 
> View attachment 3222086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> Found both used on ebay months apart. So lucky!




You're the one who won the flats!! I had my eye on those. Lol. Congrats


----------



## verychic555

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3222085
> 
> View attachment 3222086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> Found both used on ebay months apart. So lucky!



Love them. Enjoy!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Got a So Kate that I fit into like a glove!!! Matching bag was a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221941


Wow! Stunning on you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3222085
> 
> View attachment 3222086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> Found both used on ebay months apart. So lucky!


Love the gold! Have a great day


----------



## BirkinLover77

sally.m said:


> Madame butterfly booties!!! I have wanted these for so long. Sorry for the poor photo, I had to try them on at work I was so excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221813


Sexy! Enjoy you day


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Stunning on you!




Thanks B


----------



## Piarpreet

Christchrist said:


> You're the one who won the flats!! I had my eye on those. Lol. Congrats



I couldnt sleep the night before


----------



## Christchrist

Piarpreet said:


> I couldnt sleep the night before




Nice. Congrats


----------



## UpTime

My first CL ever. Im so happy getting them.from the sale rack. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## nailgirl70

UpTime said:


> My first CL ever. Im so happy getting them.from the sale rack. Thanks for letting me share



Wow! Love the studs! Such a unique style.


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> Got a So Kate that I fit into like a glove!!! Matching bag was a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221941











Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3222085
> 
> View attachment 3222086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> Found both used on ebay months apart. So lucky!











UpTime said:


> My first CL ever. Im so happy getting them.from the sale rack. Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful shoes ladies


----------



## Natasha210

This happened today! Found my size and on sale. On cloud nine! To top it off my sister in law woke up this morning and said she wanted to buy me shoes for the new year! So happy yet a little guilty. Been dying for these babies since they came out!!!  The banjo 100mm &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## needloub

Purging my closet of my CLs, and trying to replace with more classics...


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> Purging my closet of my CLs, and trying to replace with more classics...




Classics never go out of style


----------



## rdgldy

UpTime said:


> My first CL ever. Im so happy getting them.from the sale rack. Thanks for letting me share


so cute!! congrats!


----------



## needloub

Christchrist said:


> Classics never go out of style


----------



## hhl4vr

Natasha210 said:


> This happened today! Found my size and on sale. On cloud nine! To top it off my sister in law woke up this morning and said she wanted to buy me shoes for the new year! So happy yet a little guilty. Been dying for these babies since they came out!!!  The banjo 100mm &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Those are gorgeous and I too would be on cloud nine - congrats


----------



## tahitilove

Found these yesterday. My first CLs!! I'm still in shock that I have these babies in my closet  
Presenting....Demi You in Rosette Gold!!


----------



## tahitilove

Ladyintheshoe said:


> New sale season goody that will be perfect for my one day in the future wedding! Demi You Rosette Glitter &#128525;
> View attachment 3213284



Got the same ones!!! Ahhhh!  Where did you purchase yours?


----------



## sammix3

Some of my new purchases from the last few months.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji92]


----------



## verychic555

tahitilove said:


> Found these yesterday. My first CLs!! I'm still in shock that I have these babies in my closet
> Presenting....Demi You in Rosette Gold!!



They are gorgeous. I also recently got my first CLs too. Amazing feeling.


----------



## LavenderIce

sammix3 said:


> Some of my new purchases from the last few months.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3225849
> 
> View attachment 3225850




Love the Doracoras!


----------



## glittersirene

I managed to grab these in the sale. I wasn't looking to buy but happened to be in the right place at the right time. My first pair of so Kate's!


----------



## Souzie

Happy 2016 yall!!!

It's been awhile and I have some new beauties to post


----------



## crazyasiangirl

Ha
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy New Years everyone!!!! [emoji23]


----------



## crazyasiangirl

does anyone else feel like they can't walk in their sokates? Decided to finally suck it up and just deal with the pain but it's a bit much for me. Louboutins without platforms are a nono


----------



## soleilbrun

crazyasiangirl said:


> Ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228808
> 
> 
> Happy New Years everyone!!!! [emoji23]



Are you OK? Hopefully you didn't get seriously hurt. Send those puppies to MM7 (minuit moins 7), they can fix them for sure.


----------



## KCeboKing

sally.m said:


> Madame butterfly booties!!! I have wanted these for so long. Sorry for the poor photo, I had to try them on at work I was so excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221813




Love those!!! B


----------



## jana007

looooooove my new so kates!!! 
but honestly they're killing me, I don't know how some girls can walk on these for more than 2 minutes


----------



## loubprincess

I love So Kate's. I had to return them due to the impossibility of walking in them. So painful. Maybe I should just suck it up and deal with the pain. [emoji30]


----------



## jana007

Natasha210 said:


> Got an early Christmas gift from the bf!! Was such a good deal that i had to get it instead of the ones on sale now at the boutiques! The pigalle spikes nappa 120!! Brand new for $650 aud. I feel like i found a bargain!?! Hehehe
> Excuse the messy background!
> Got my usualy cl size possibly half a size too big but i have long toes LOL so the short toe box and my feet dont work so well! Haha
> Im so happy &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Oh my God I've wanted these for so loooooong, you're so lucky!!! They're stunning, congratssss!!


----------



## jana007

loubprincess said:


> I love So Kate's. I had to return them due to the impossibility of walking in them. So painful. Maybe I should just suck it up and deal with the pain. [emoji30]



I know... It's not only painful, it's also literally impossible to take more than 6 steps in them


----------



## Natasha210

jana007 said:


> Oh my God I've wanted these for so loooooong, you're so lucky!!! They're stunning, congratssss!!



Oh thank you!! They are so beautiful!


----------



## PurseACold

xsouzie said:


> Happy 2016 yall!!!
> 
> It's been awhile and I have some new beauties to post
> 
> View attachment 3228625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228626
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228628
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228629


Wow - such nice pairs! Love the rainbow watersnakes and the fuchsia suede pair! What model are the last two?


----------



## Souzie

PurseACold said:


> Wow - such nice pairs! Love the rainbow watersnakes and the fuchsia suede pair! What model are the last two?



Thank you!  They're Rampoldi's...not a great looking shoe but so hot on the feet!!!


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Got a So Kate that I fit into like a glove!!! Matching bag was a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221941



Gorgeous!


----------



## highheeladdict

glittersirene said:


> I managed to grab these in the sale. I wasn't looking to buy but happened to be in the right place at the right time. My first pair of so Kate's!



Congratulations on such a stunning pair of heels! I have the Pigalle Follies 100 in glitter sirene and I absolutely love them.


----------



## glittersirene

highheeladdict said:


> Congratulations on such a stunning pair of heels! I have the Pigalle Follies 100 in glitter sirene and I absolutely love them.



Thanks! These and the black leopard iriza's from your collection thread were on sale and I should have gotten both. Price was too good! Both 40% off


----------



## pmoua

crazyasiangirl said:


> View attachment 3228815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone else feel like they can't walk in their sokates? Decided to finally suck it up and just deal with the pain but it's a bit much for me. Louboutins without platforms are a nono



I hear ya!!! It's so sad  I have the same relationship with my dictata kid leather/pythons


----------



## verychic555

loubprincess said:


> I love So Kate's. I had to return them due to the impossibility of walking in them. So painful. Maybe I should just suck it up and deal with the pain. [emoji30]



You are not alone. I also returned a different CL pair of 120mm heels. Kept them for so long but finally decided that for the money I want something I can wear now. I am used to walking in heels, the highest I'm comfortable in was 4.5 inches with no platform. So I went and bought another pair of CL that was 4.5 with a 1 inch platform and thought I would be fine. I wobbled because of the really skinny heel but could still walk in them unlike my first pair. I admire those who can walk in 5 inch heels. Now I look carefully with an educated eye before I buy any shoe!


----------



## shoes4ever

xsouzie said:


> Happy 2016 yall!!!
> 
> It's been awhile and I have some new beauties to post
> 
> View attachment 3228625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228626
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228628
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228631
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228630
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228629



Terrific new additions xsouzie


----------



## Souzie

shoes4ever said:


> Terrific new additions xsouzie



Thanks!


----------



## Elliesloubs

Hello where do you all get louboutins in the sale?


----------



## verychic555

Elliesloubs said:


> Hello where do you all get louboutins in the sale?



Are you in the US? Here we have Neiman Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue and Nordstrom which sell Louboutin shoes and may reach the sale rack at some point when they have their sales. You could try Last Call and off-fifth which sell the remaining stock of the original store. From my experience I've not seen many nice CL shoes reaching the sale rack where I live, although you might occasionally find something. You could try ebay as well. Good luck.


----------



## bspcc87

My new heels bareta and degraspike in 70mm


----------



## needloub

Focusing on more of the classics...Bianca 120's


----------



## verychic555

needloub said:


> Focusing on more of the classics...Bianca 120's



Lovely! I had my eyes on those myself but ended up buying black sandals instead.


----------



## UpTime

Sharing my new loub Debout 100 I just score from the sale rack. Pix were taken by my 5yrs old. Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Forex

glittersirene said:


> I managed to grab these in the sale. I wasn't looking to buy but happened to be in the right place at the right time. My first pair of so Kate's!




I was trying to get these in my size,  35.5, but couldn't find one :banghead: they are so beautiful, congrats on your 1st so kates


----------



## highheeladdict

Got these beauties today  So Kate Kid  Black


----------



## shoes4ever

bspcc87 said:


> My new heels bareta and degraspike in 70mm


bspcc87....these are lovely chic styles to own in a lower heel. Enjoy!



UpTime said:


> Sharing my new loub Debout 100 I just score from the sale rack. Pix were taken by my 5yrs old. Happy Sunday everyone


Very nice


----------



## chibbard

I finally found these on eBay!!!  I was so excited when I saw them come across my feed.  I've been looking for these forever.  I lovingly refer to them as my "skittle shoes." 

(Christian Louboutin Spike Me 100mm Eclipse Patent PVC Pumps)


----------



## chibbard

UpTime said:


> Sharing my new loub Debout 100 I just score from the sale rack. Pix were taken by my 5yrs old. Happy Sunday everyone



I love those!  What fun shoes!


----------



## shoes4ever

chibbard said:


> I finally found these on eBay!!!  I was so excited when I saw them come across my feed.  I've been looking for these forever.  I lovingly refer to them as my "skittle shoes."
> 
> (Christian Louboutin Spike Me 100mm Eclipse Patent PVC Pumps)
> 
> View attachment 3239852
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239853


Adore these - such a fun pair


----------



## christinexo

highheeladdict said:


> Got these beauties today  So Kate Kid  Black




Love So Kate in black kid!


----------



## label24

The lastest


----------



## gatorpooh

My new "to me" Red So Kates. I found these on Fashionphile for a great price and they had clearly never been worn, so I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## highheeladdict

gatorpooh said:


> My new "to me" Red So Kates. I found these on Fashionphile for a great price and they had clearly never been worn, so I couldn't pass them up.



They are gorgeous! Love that color. The table is beautiful, too


----------



## gatorpooh

highheeladdict said:


> They are gorgeous! Love that color. The table is beautiful, too



Thank you! I can't wait to wear them


----------



## christinexo

gatorpooh said:


> My new "to me" Red So Kates. I found these on Fashionphile for a great price and they had clearly never been worn, so I couldn't pass them up.




So beautiful! I bought a pair of red So Kate's last year and I ended up returning them. I wish I hadn't!


----------



## shoes4ever

gatorpooh said:


> My new "to me" Red So Kates. I found these on Fashionphile for a great price and they had clearly never been worn, so I couldn't pass them up.


Pretty red pair and that table top makes for a gorgeous back drop


----------



## shoes4ever

I'm so smitten with these eye-catching beauties - Mrs Early 100mm


----------



## shoes4ever

.


----------



## DJD101

New works shoes. Two pairs! Ron Ron suede and apostrophy suede.


----------



## Forex

shoes4ever said:


> .











shoes4ever said:


> I'm so smitten with these eye-catching beauties - Mrs Early 100mm




Very, very beautiful. Love it


----------



## gatorpooh

christinexo said:


> So beautiful! I bought a pair of red So Kate's last year and I ended up returning them. I wish I hadn't!





shoes4ever said:


> Pretty red pair and that table top makes for a gorgeous back drop



Thank you! I have wanted this color since it came out last year but just couldn't justify them at full price since I rarely wear red shoes. When I found them brand new for $200 off retail I couldn't resist!


----------



## gatorpooh

shoes4ever said:


> I'm so smitten with these eye-catching beauties - Mrs Early 100mm





shoes4ever said:


> .



These are stunning!


----------



## verychic555

shoes4ever said:


> I'm so smitten with these eye-catching beauties - Mrs Early 100mm



They are gorgeous! I wish they had them in the stores near me. Online they have the all black version. Enjoy my friend!


----------



## verychic555

DJD101 said:


> New works shoes. Two pairs! Ron Ron suede and apostrophy suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243149
> View attachment 3243150



Just one look at those cuties at work and you'll forget all stress!


----------



## shoes4ever

Forex said:


> Very, very beautiful. Love it





gatorpooh said:


> These are stunning!



 Forex; gatorpooh



verychic555 said:


> They are gorgeous! I wish they had them in the stores near me. Online they have the all black version. Enjoy my friend!



verychic555 - these are even prettier in real life. You should sooooo get them  What size do you wear? Asia Louboutin has them online - if you email to request them, they will sell n ship them 'out of region' to you. If you dont mind the extra shipping + duty $ you may want to try that


----------



## abs678

xsouzie said:


> Thank you!  They're Rampoldi's...not a great looking shoe but so hot on the feet!!!


You're right, I have the Rampoldi in the nude color, they look much better on


----------



## verychic555

shoes4ever said:


> Forex; gatorpooh
> 
> 
> 
> verychic555 - these are even prettier in real life. You should sooooo get them  What size do you wear? Asia Louboutin has them online - if you email to request them, they will sell n ship them 'out of region' to you. If you dont mind the extra shipping + duty $ you may want to try that



Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

My she cave is almost done 
https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU


----------



## Forex

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795







Wow :o, i always admire your collection, but i never see a lot of them together like this. So gorgeous. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## verychic555

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795



Stunning. More than stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

Forex said:


> Wow :o, i always admire your collection, but i never see a lot of them together like this. So gorgeous. :thumbup::thumbup:







verychic555 said:


> Stunning. More than stunning!




Thank you. It's been a labor of love


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Wow!


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795



I wish I was there!


----------



## hhl4vr

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795




Wow so this is what heaven look like


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795




THE GREEN STRASS. Omg this is shoe porn at its finest. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> I wish I was there!



Having champagne 



hhl4vr said:


> Wow so this is what heaven look like




I think so lol 


LolasCloset said:


> THE GREEN STRASS. Omg this is shoe porn at its finest. Thanks for sharing!




Haha I know right ? The matching Chanel is on my Instagram


----------



## mari_merry

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795



Fabulous! I enjoyed your video, too! Absolutely amazing collection & love the color arrangement


----------



## Christchrist

mari_merry said:


> Fabulous! I enjoyed your video, too! Absolutely amazing collection & love the color arrangement




Thank you. I find things easier when they organized


----------



## Mariqueen

These finally arrived after a month and I can't stop staring at them


----------



## Materielgrrl

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795


Very nice! and well organized.  love the room


----------



## Christchrist

Materielgrrl said:


> Very nice! and well organized.  love the room




Thank you.


----------



## missheru04

Mariqueen said:


> These finally arrived after a month and I can't stop staring at them



This boots are bad ***!! I love them! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## tdennis

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795


Gorgeous collection! This is every woman's dream!


----------



## Christchrist

tdennis said:


> Gorgeous collection! This is every woman's dream!




Thank you.


----------



## LolasCloset

New to me Rock and Gold booties came today! 
They were, uh, unplanned, but I love my new babies! Very comfortable, as far as I can tell, and a full size and a half up from my tts.


----------



## christinexo

Mariqueen said:


> These finally arrived after a month and I can't stop staring at them




Those are hot!


----------



## Materielgrrl

LolasCloset said:


> New to me Rock and Gold booties came today!
> They were, uh, unplanned, but I love my new babies! Very comfortable, as far as I can tell, and a full size and a half up from my tts.


They are lovely.  I love the gold; just got a pair of gold ballerina flats myself.  Also love the heel.  Enjoy them!


----------



## nikksterxx

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795




Your shoe closet is to die for! Amazing collection!


----------



## Christchrist

nikksterxx said:


> Your shoe closet is to die for! Amazing collection!




Thank you


----------



## Jacsxcc

Christchrist said:


> Thank you




Omg , did I see the Cinderella shoes in a glass dome ? Stunning!!&#128525;


----------



## soleilbrun

Mariqueen said:


> These finally arrived after a month and I can't stop staring at them



A great shoe and an awesome deal. Congrats!



LolasCloset said:


> New to me Rock and Gold booties came today!
> They were, uh, unplanned, but I love my new babies! Very comfortable, as far as I can tell, and a full size and a half up from my tts.



I love myself a gold shoe. Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Jacsxcc said:


> Omg , did I see the Cinderella shoes in a glass dome ? Stunning!![emoji7]




Yes. There is a memory box being made for them. So exciting


----------



## travelgal16

Christchrist said:


> Yes. There is a memory box being made for them. So exciting



What is a memory box?


----------



## travelgal16

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795



This is a beautiful shoe collection! The colors are like a rainbow!  I'm boring as I only collect neutral lol! 

 Is the Hermes tray a vintage piece? I'm trying to find one.


----------



## glittersirene

Forex said:


> I was trying to get these in my size,  35.5, but couldn't find one :banghead: they are so beautiful, congrats on your 1st so kates



Thanks! I'm a very common size 37.5 so I was very surprised they still had them. I'm looking for the perfect occasion to wear them


----------



## bakeacookie

I've gotten my first pair!


Simple 70mm


----------



## Christchrist

travelgal16 said:


> what is a memory box?


----------



## Christchrist

bakeacookie said:


> I've gotten my first pair!
> View attachment 3251177
> 
> Simple 70mm




Woot! You're ruined for life now


----------



## Christchrist

travelgal16 said:


> This is a beautiful shoe collection! The colors are like a rainbow!  I'm boring as I only collect neutral lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Hermes tray a vintage piece? I'm trying to find one.




I had Elizabeth ford make it. You can look her up on google search. Elizabeth Ford trays


----------



## travelgal16

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 3251207



So pretty!


----------



## travelgal16

Christchrist said:


> I had Elizabeth ford make it. You can look her up on google search. Elizabeth Ford trays



Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

Christchrist said:


> Woot! You're ruined for life now




Oh no! [emoji85] Haha!


----------



## Mariqueen

missheru04 said:


> This boots are bad ***!! I love them! Congrats on your purchase!





christinexo said:


> Those are hot!




Thanks, they are surprisingly super comfortable. Then again they are only 100mm


----------



## Natasha210

Mariqueen said:


> These finally arrived after a month and I can't stop staring at them



Wow!! Love them!


----------



## tdennis

bakeacookie said:


> I've gotten my first pair!
> View attachment 3251177
> 
> Simple 70mm


Welcome to the dark side - you will surely be addicted like the rest of us now! Enjoy them!


----------



## bakeacookie

tdennis said:


> Welcome to the dark side - you will surely be addicted like the rest of us now! Enjoy them!



Thank you! The dark side is beautiful!


----------



## stilletogirl

Very nice collection!


----------



## highheeladdict

My new So Kate Cork Chevron   They are so pretty, pictures don´t do them justice...


----------



## Forex

I havent bought any CL in a year, then I went crazy this sale season and manage to get 8 pairs. This is my last pair, which arrived today. I love it so much, though its a tiny bit big  amd i went 1/2 down for it

Introduce my So Kate 120 Glitter :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## MMaiko

highheeladdict said:


> My new So Kate Cork Chevron   They are so pretty, pictures don´t do them justice...



Those are fantastic, they're so versatile!


----------



## MMaiko

Forex said:


> I havent bought any CL in a year, then I went crazy this sale season and manage to get 8 pairs. This is my last pair, which arrived today. I love it so much, though its a tiny bit big  amd i went 1/2 down for it
> 
> Introduce my So Kate 120 Glitter :sly::sly::sly:



Glitter = so much fun, they're beautiful!


----------



## shoes4ever

highheeladdict said:


> My new So Kate Cork Chevron   They are so pretty, pictures don´t do them justice...



highheeladdict - these are so unique n lovely. I've been eyeing them too online --- hopefully i find a more wearable style, as I'm not a So Kate girl. Have fun wearing these


----------



## jennyjewell

highheeladdict said:


> My new So Kate Cork Chevron   They are so pretty, pictures don´t do them justice...


Gorgeous shoes! How do these fit?


----------



## highheeladdict

MMaiko said:


> Those are fantastic, they're so versatile!





shoes4ever said:


> highheeladdict - these are so unique n lovely. I've been eyeing them too online --- hopefully i find a more wearable style, as I'm not a So Kate girl. Have fun wearing these



Thank you 

@shoes4ever: I saw the Pigalle Follies 100 is available in that style. Maybe you could get those 



jennyjewell said:


> Gorgeous shoes! How do these fit?



I'm a size 39.5 in most of my other So Kates  (patent, suede) and a 39 in my kid ones. I had to get the Cork Chevron in 40,because my size was sold out. The 40 may be a little bit too big after they stretched, but it's not so big that some insoles or foot petals couldn't help.


----------



## Forex

This style looks much better on feet. I love how i can wear it casually or dressing up.
Sharpstagram 100 patent in black


----------



## Kalos

Forex said:


> This style looks much better on feet. I love how i can wear it casually or dressing up.
> Sharpstagram 100 patent in black




I love how this shoe looks, it's gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## label24

The lastest


----------



## verychic555

label24 said:


> The lastest



Love them. Feminine and tough at the same time.


----------



## dasadasa

The new babies I have got today!


----------



## Natasha210

Got these recently! New to me pairs!!!  
&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## briska1989

&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995; congratulations, beautiful heels, mod pics please.


----------



## Yolanda_Douglas

Forex said:


> I havent bought any CL in a year, then I went crazy this sale season and manage to get 8 pairs. This is my last pair, which arrived today. I love it so much, though its a tiny bit big  amd i went 1/2 down for it
> 
> Introduce my So Kate 120 Glitter :sly::sly::sly:



Wow, I love these  !  Where did you get it?


----------



## Forex

Yolanda_Douglas said:


> Wow, I love these  !  Where did you get it?



I got them from Saks. I love them, so beautiful.


----------



## Kalos

I just got these, brand new for a steal on eBay. The colours are incredible. My first pigalle in 100mm (I usually wear 85mm) I think I need to practice walking in them [emoji4]


----------



## hhl4vr

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3262184
> View attachment 3262185
> View attachment 3262187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got these, brand new for a steal on eBay. The colours are incredible. My first pigalle in 100mm (I usually wear 85mm) I think I need to practice walking in them [emoji4]


 
Wow those are gorgeous - congrats I love them


----------



## Kalos

hhl4vr said:


> Wow those are gorgeous - congrats I love them




Thanks!


----------



## J.Green

Forex said:


> This style looks much better on feet. I love how i can wear it casually or dressing up.
> Sharpstagram 100 patent in black


 
Very, Very Nice!


----------



## J.Green

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3262184
> View attachment 3262185
> View attachment 3262187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got these, brand new for a steal on eBay. The colours are incredible. My first pigalle in 100mm (I usually wear 85mm) I think I need to practice walking in them [emoji4]


 

Love the  colour.


----------



## briska1989

highheeladdict said:


> My new So Kate Cork Chevron   They are so pretty, pictures don´t do them justice...



Beautiful, &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995; congratulations, sexy heels, mod pics please.


----------



## verychic555

My new heels...


----------



## verychic555

More pics


----------



## All Smiles

A reward for surviving my end of semester exams, time to relax and enjoy my shoes [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Christchrist

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3265275
> 
> A reward for surviving my end of semester exams, time to relax and enjoy my shoes [emoji16][emoji4]




I friggin love that color


----------



## PurseACold

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3265275
> 
> A reward for surviving my end of semester exams, time to relax and enjoy my shoes [emoji16][emoji4]



Gorgeous! What a rich and beautiful color!


----------



## BirkinLover77

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3265275
> 
> A reward for surviving my end of semester exams, time to relax and enjoy my shoes [emoji16][emoji4]


Beautiful color, looks amazing on you


----------



## All Smiles

Christchrist said:


> I friggin love that color







PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous! What a rich and beautiful color!







BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful color, looks amazing on you




Thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## shoes4ever

Loved the Mrs Early soooooo much that i just HAD TO HAD to get them in flats too... or at least that's what my 3am shopping mad brain believed


----------



## shoes4ever

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3265275
> 
> A reward for surviving my end of semester exams, time to relax and enjoy my shoes [emoji16][emoji4]


Love this blue, they look fab on you


----------



## caitvee

New Pigalle Follies 100mm in Pinky Pink Patent Leather.... V-day gift!


----------



## ashlie

caitvee said:


> New Pigalle Follies 100mm in Pinky Pink Patent Leather.... V-day gift!




They are so beautiful!!


----------



## caitvee

ashlie said:


> They are so beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## jfoster

New 100mm ottaka in black suede. soo sexy! I'm usually a streamlined, minimalist type of girl but these serious sing to me. So hot with light wash denim. Purchased from saks on 5th. Usually a 40 in louboutin took a 39 in these.


----------



## tweeety

She's not new but she is one of my all time favorite CL shoes that I own


----------



## Forex

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3271787
> 
> 
> She's not new but she is one of my all time favorite CL shoes that I own



I was looking for this pair like crazy last week,but i guess no where has them, even ebay.lucky you yo have this beauty. Enjoy


----------



## nailgirl70

Just ordered these last night, will post better pics once received.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Scored some ballet flats on eBay (thx for the authentication).  I would have worn them the day before but I slipped down the stairs with the smooth soles.  Never had so much joy scratching up a pair of soles so I could wear them without hurting myself.


----------



## LolasCloset

Materielgrrl said:


> Scored some ballet flats on eBay (thx for the authentication).  I would have worn them the day before but I slipped down the stairs with the smooth soles.  Never had so much joy scratching up a pair of soles so I could wear them without hurting myself.




Cute! Are they comfortable?


----------



## Jacsxcc

Happy Valentine's Day ! &#128525;&#128150;


----------



## Materielgrrl

LolasCloset said:


> Cute! Are they comfortable?


@ LolasCloset, they are very comfortable.  My only issue is the toe is comfortable while I have squeaking sounds because of my narrow heel.  I have two pair this one in leather, size 40, the other is a gently used patent leather in a 39.5.  The 39.5 fit perfect in the heel but I can tell they are much tighter in the toe area and will require some sock/blow dryer magic before I wear them out of the house.

These gold leather ones I wore all day (I had to keep putting lotion on my heels to keep the squeaking down.  

I love the ballerina flats that are out now, but they are too long in the toe like a real pointe shoe.  I think that look is lovely on younger legs, and although I've got great athletic legs, they are attached to an older body.  This CL style ballerina flat was a perfect balance.  Love it.


----------



## LolasCloset

Materielgrrl said:


> @ LolasCloset, they are very comfortable.  My only issue is the toe is comfortable while I have squeaking sounds because of my narrow heel.  I have two pair this one in leather, size 40, the other is a gently used patent leather in a 39.5.  The 39.5 fit perfect in the heel but I can tell they are much tighter in the toe area and will require some sock/blow dryer magic before I wear them out of the house.
> 
> These gold leather ones I wore all day (I had to keep putting lotion on my heels to keep the squeaking down.
> 
> I love the ballerina flats that are out now, but they are too long in the toe like a real pointe shoe.  I think that look is lovely on younger legs, and although I've got great athletic legs, they are attached to an older body.  This CL style ballerina flat was a perfect balance.  Love it.




Thanks for the detailed run down! That is all great stuff for me to keep in mind when I look for a pair!


----------



## highheeladdict

I needed a pair of not-so-high-heels in black patent that are easy to walk in and since I love the decollete 554 100, I was very happy to find a pair in my size


----------



## Selenia4

A gift from my husband in Valentines!


----------



## highheeladdict

Selenia4 said:


> A gift from my husband in Valentines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275587



What a lovely gift! A very pretty shoe. I´d love to see mod pics as I´m thinking about getting them... are they "see-through" in the toebox or is there some sort of fabric under the lace?


----------



## Janskie

Just picked these *Dandy Pik Pik in Gold & Black *up a week or so ago from the Robertson men's boutique in Weho. Had to wait to post anything after I made my YouTube unboxing video. 

Check out my channel and unboxing. It's my *very first red bottoms!

Youtube: *youtube.com/janvictorandasan


----------



## giggles00

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3265275
> 
> A reward for surviving my end of semester exams, time to relax and enjoy my shoes [emoji16][emoji4]



That's the turquoise Hot Chick 130?


----------



## Mariqueen

giggles00 said:


> That's the turquoise Hot Chick 130?



They look like So Kates to me since they don't have the scalloping around the heel.


----------



## giggles00

gatorpooh said:


> My new "to me" Red So Kates. I found these on Fashionphile for a great price and they had clearly never been worn, so I couldn't pass them up.



LOVE them!  Are they Rouge de Mars?  I have them in Pigalle Follies 120, similar ultra thin heel.  One of my fave shoes


----------



## Christchrist

Selenia4 said:


> A gift from my husband in Valentines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275587




Gosh I was debating on these. So pretty


----------



## highheeladdict

giggles00 said:


> That's the turquoise Hot Chick 130?



I believe it`s the pacific So Kate.


----------



## giggles00

Mariqueen said:


> They look like So Kates to me since they don't have the scalloping around the heel.



You're right.  The smaller size (less than 39) SK toe-box looks so much like the short-toe Pigalle 120, Hot Chick 130, etc.


----------



## gatorpooh

giggles00 said:


> LOVE them!  Are they Rouge de Mars?  I have them in Pigalle Follies 120, similar ultra thin heel.  One of my fave shoes



Thank you! Yours are gorgeous as well! I'm not 100% certain of the color as I do not have the box, but I'm pretty sure they are the Rouge de Mars.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Janskie said:


> Just picked these *Dandy Pik Pik in Gold & Black *up a week or so ago from the Robertson men's boutique in Weho. Had to wait to post anything after I made my YouTube unboxing video.
> 
> Check out my channel and unboxing. It's my *very first red bottoms!
> 
> Youtube: *youtube.com/janvictorandasan


I want to see these on.  Fascinating love the various spikes all over.


----------



## Murdamama

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3271787
> 
> 
> She's not new but she is one of my all time favorite CL shoes that I own




Oh my!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] These are super cute! What style is this?


----------



## Christchrist

I die!! Megavamp


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Christchrist said:


> I die!! Megavamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279339




Beautiful!!


----------



## Christchrist

Sweetyqbk said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you


----------



## J.Green

Wearing my iriza out tonight. Loving them!


----------



## verychic555

J.Green said:


> Wearing my iriza out tonight. Loving them!



Soooo chic and classy. I was torn between this and the Bianca for my first CL. I ended buying the Bianca which will arrive in a few days. But if it doesn't work, guess what I'm getting instead. Those are 100mm right? Are they comfortable?


----------



## Christchrist

J.Green said:


> Wearing my iriza out tonight. Loving them!




Pretty


----------



## hhl4vr

J.Green said:


> Wearing my iriza out tonight. Loving them!




Wow, you look gorgeous - I would love them too.


----------



## Janskie

Materielgrrl said:


> I want to see these on.  Fascinating love the various spikes all over.



Don't mind the yellow. Chilling at home in Pikachu onesie -____0


----------



## Materielgrrl

Janskie said:


> Don't mind the yellow. Chilling at home in Pikachu onesie -____0


Thank you for sharing.  When I look at Monsieur L's spiked creations I often think of the many formations of minerals around us made by mother nature.  My Baila spikes remind me of magnet chips spread evenly across the toe in perfect formation, for example.

I know there are other varied spike shoes but these truly remind me of a metallic formation of a red covered rock split in half to showcase this (but metal rather than crystal):


----------



## harlow2424

Hi everyone! I just purchased two new pairs of Louboutin's after years of not buying anything. I used to be super active on this forum but times changed and I had to sell most of mine and literally stalk eBay until I found  the pair I can't live without. So with that said, I got two amazing deals on eBay. My first pair came this week and my other should be arriving soon. First pair is the  Miss Binine in the rose color. The second one coming is one of my holy grails and i am so happy to of found them at a great price. I got the Hyper Prive crepe  black lace/nude satin.


----------



## harlow2424




----------



## PlainnJaine

Janskie said:


> Just picked these *Dandy Pik Pik in Gold & Black *up a week or so ago from the Robertson men's boutique in Weho. Had to wait to post anything after I made my YouTube unboxing video.
> 
> Check out my channel and unboxing. It's my *very first red bottoms!
> 
> Youtube: *youtube.com/janvictorandasan




I totally follow you on YouTube! (Mizk0ng) I swear I'm not stalking! Hahaha! Again, love these and congrats!!


----------



## PlainnJaine

My white Pigalle Folies in 100mm finally came today! I honestly have been looking FOREVER in my size for these babies and I can't wait to wear her in the spring! They sold out in my size at Bergdorf but I was able to snag a pair from Saks


----------



## pink_fluff

I had to share these new beauties. I am sooo in love with them &#128150;


----------



## pink_fluff

I forgot to mention the name oops. These are the Tibunodo in a 85mm heel. Black kid leather with a patent bow &#127872;


----------



## Janskie

PlainnJaine said:


> I totally follow you on YouTube! (Mizk0ng) I swear I'm not stalking! Hahaha! Again, love these and congrats!!



Hahaha no problem! I'm glad someone enjoys my shopaholic tendencies. Thanks for all the positivity!!!! &#128513;


----------



## ashlie

harlow2424 said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased two new pairs of Louboutin's after years of not buying anything. I used to be super active on this forum but times changed and I had to sell most of mine and literally stalk eBay until I found  the pair I can't live without. So with that said, I got two amazing deals on eBay. My first pair came this week and my other should be arriving soon. First pair is the  Miss Binine in the rose color. The second one coming is one of my holy grails and i am so happy to of found them at a great price. I got the Hyper Prive crepe  black lace/nude satin.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280051




Oh my that's so heartbreaking. I know how much you must have loved them. But I am so excited you found two new loves!!! Congratulations my love [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## LRG

After about four years of not buying anymore Louboutins and selling most of the ones I had since they weren't practical for my lifestyle, my husband surprised me with a pair for my birthday. He told me he wanted to get me a nice pair of black heels and took me shopping (because he knew sizing could be tricky) to pick up these beauties - Pigalle Follies 100mm in black kid leather.






They are absolutely stunning and I think I've once again been bitten by the Louboutin bug (and I think my husband has as well)!

Here they are with the only two pairs of Louboutins I kept after purging my collection: Bianca in kid leather and Elisa 85mm in suede (they were originally in the Africa color, but after courage provided courtesy of some wine, I dyed them black so I would wear them more).




Also, big thanks to tPF CL lovers for suggesting the use of screen protectors to protect the red soles. I just tried that trick last night and it really works!


----------



## m3steve

Latest pair as of Thursday


----------



## loubielouise

Janskie said:


> Don't mind the yellow. Chilling at home in Pikachu onesie -____0



Where can i buy a pikachu onesie?


----------



## stilly

PlainnJaine said:


> My white Pigalle Folies in 100mm finally came today! I honestly have been looking FOREVER in my size for these babies and I can't wait to wear her in the spring! They sold out in my size at Bergdorf but I was able to snag a pair from Saks
> 
> View attachment 3280126
> 
> View attachment 3280128
> 
> View attachment 3280129



Love these in White!
Enjoy them!


----------



## tolliv

So sexy!!


----------



## nailgirl70

Ares espadrilles


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Omg ...&#128562;&#128525;&#128526; !!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

harlow2424 said:


> View attachment 3280052


omg ... &#128562;&#128525;&#128526; !!!


----------



## J.Green

verychic555 said:


> Soooo chic and classy. I was torn between this and the Bianca for my first CL. I ended buying the Bianca which will arrive in a few days. But if it doesn't work, guess what I'm getting instead. Those are 100mm right? Are they comfortable?


 
Yes they are 100mm. As for comfort they are a bit tight right now but as with all my Louboutin patent shoes they do stretch and end up fitting perfectly.


----------



## Selenia4

highheeladdict said:


> What a lovely gift! A very pretty shoe. I´d love to see mod pics as I´m thinking about getting them... are they "see-through" in the toebox or is there some sort of fabric under the lace?


They are see through and have a mesh under the lace.


----------



## verychic555

My new Bianca in black patent


----------



## verychic555

Another one


----------



## mznaterz

I really want theses biancas


----------



## shoes4ever

Janskie said:


> Don't mind the yellow. Chilling at home in Pikachu onesie -____0


Terrific pair


----------



## Forex

My new-to-me yoyospina. I've been watching these on yoogiscloset for couple days, then saw these on ebay in my size with such a good deal. Thanks to our lovely authenticator, i bought them last week and it arrived today. So so in love


----------



## iloveburberry

Dorissima 100


----------



## label24

New babys as arrive


----------



## label24

I love them!


----------



## tolliv

verychic555 said:


> My new Bianca in black patent


These are gorgeous!!


----------



## loveloubis

PlainnJaine said:


> My white Pigalle Folies in 100mm finally came today! I honestly have been looking FOREVER in my size for these babies and I can't wait to wear her in the spring! They sold out in my size at Bergdorf but I was able to snag a pair from Saks
> 
> View attachment 3280126
> 
> View attachment 3280128
> 
> View attachment 3280129


The white is amazing!


----------



## Stephanie***

Janskie said:


> Don't mind the yellow. Chilling at home in Pikachu onesie -____0



Wow! What a show stopper pair of shoes!


----------



## label24

Shoes bought this week

Nvps 120
Pigalle follies 120 black patente 
Sexystrappi 120
Salopette 120


----------



## ObsidianStrass

Recent purchase &#128525;&#128096;


----------



## ObsidianStrass

&#10084;&#65039;&#128096;


----------



## jeninvan

I haven't posted on here in a while.  I've been venturing other brands (mainly valentino) but when my SA showed me this beauty I couldn't resist and had to have her.  The spikes have a gradual mix of color.  The back starts off as almost gun mental then rose gold, then gold then to silver.  Really love it and super comfy.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## Citygirl8610

jeninvan said:


> I haven't posted on here in a while.  I've been venturing other brands (mainly valentino) but when my SA showed me this beauty I couldn't resist and had to have her.  The spikes have a gradual mix of color.  The back starts off as almost gun mental then rose gold, then gold then to silver.  Really love it and super comfy.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Stunning love these !


----------



## samina

Watersnake tan rivierina


----------



## highheeladdict

jeninvan said:


> I haven't posted on here in a while.  I've been venturing other brands (mainly valentino) but when my SA showed me this beauty I couldn't resist and had to have her.  The spikes have a gradual mix of color.  The back starts off as almost gun mental then rose gold, then gold then to silver.  Really love it and super comfy.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



Beautiful shoes! I love spikes.


----------



## verychic555

tolliv said:


> So sexy!!



I LOVE them!


----------



## LolasCloset

samina said:


> Watersnake tan rivierina




These are goorrrrgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## samina

Thanks


----------



## label24

The ultimate....so kate black patent leather


----------



## ashlie

label24 said:


> The ultimate....so kate black patent leather




Love the so Kate's!! Enjoys those beauties [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mrs.hu

Fetish 120
Recent purchase from a couple months ago.


----------



## Kcano22

mrs.hu said:


> View attachment 3289561
> 
> Fetish 120
> Recent purchase from a couple months ago.


So beautiful! Love it


----------



## ObsidianStrass

My Loub collection so far. [emoji151][emoji7]
Custom strass on the Lady Daff & turned the Lady Peep into a custom Very Mix color. [emoji184]


----------



## mrs.hu

Kcano22 said:


> So beautiful! Love it




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Natasha210

mrs.hu said:


> View attachment 3289561
> 
> Fetish 120
> Recent purchase from a couple months ago.



They Look amazing on you!


----------



## mrsinsyder

My new Pigalle follies 100 arrived today!


----------



## label24

Very comfortable shoe!


----------



## mrs.hu

Natasha210 said:


> They Look amazing on you!




Thank you so much!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## ashlie

mrsinsyder said:


>




They look amazing on you!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

mrsinsyder said:


>



&#128562;&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

Took the plunge and ordered these beauties today, cant wait to wear them!


----------



## loveydovey35

jeninvan said:


> I haven't posted on here in a while.  I've been venturing other brands (mainly valentino) but when my SA showed me this beauty I couldn't resist and had to have her.  The spikes have a gradual mix of color.  The back starts off as almost gun mental then rose gold, then gold then to silver.  Really love it and super comfy.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.


 
These are stunning, I wanted them but could not locate them in my size. Sold out everywhere. Congratulations, they are beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

jeninvan said:


> I haven't posted on here in a while.  I've been venturing other brands (mainly valentino) but when my SA showed me this beauty I couldn't resist and had to have her.  The spikes have a gradual mix of color.  The back starts off as almost gun mental then rose gold, then gold then to silver.  Really love it and super comfy.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.


 


Janskie said:


> Don't mind the yellow. Chilling at home in Pikachu onesie -____0


 


LOVE! LOVE! LOVE these! 
congratulations, and love the Pikachu onsie.


----------



## jeninvan

Citygirl8610 said:


> Stunning love these !



Thank you!



verychic555 said:


> I LOVE them!


Thank you!



loveydovey35 said:


> These are stunning, I wanted them but could not locate them in my size. Sold out everywhere. Congratulations, they are beautiful!



Thanks Love!  if you're down in the US you may want to try calling up here in Canada at Holt Renfrew.  They still may have some sizes left and it's a lot less expensive for you since the USD is stronger than our CDN right now.  I bought my sister a couple of shoes and bags from here as well and shipped it down there to her.


----------



## tdennis

mrsinsyder said:


>


They look great on you! Heel looks like a 120! Enjoy them


----------



## stilly

mrs.hu said:


> View attachment 3289561
> 
> Fetish 120
> Recent purchase from a couple months ago.




So gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

mrsinsyder said:


>


 
Love the Piggies on you!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

jeninvan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Love!  if you're down in the US you may want to try calling up here in Canada at Holt Renfrew.  They still may have some sizes left and it's a lot less expensive for you since the USD is stronger than our CDN right now.  I bought my sister a couple of shoes and bags from here as well and shipped it down there to her.


 
What a great suggestion, thank you!


----------



## Stacie123456

My first pair


----------



## loveydovey35

My new Decollate 554, loving them


----------



## highheeladdict

loveydovey35 said:


> My new Decollate 554, loving them



Congrats! I love the Decollete 554, I have them in blue khol and black patent. Yours are the black kid, right? I´d love to have those, great shoes!


----------



## Toriwill2

I just got these today!!  I LOVE the color!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

highheeladdict said:


> Congrats! I love the Decollete 554, I have them in blue khol and black patent. Yours are the black kid, right? I´d love to have those, great shoes!


 
Thanks! I wanted the black patent, but I already have a few, so I decided to get the leather instead. That blue sounds beautiful, I am hunting down the "Ballerina" which is a soft blush pink, in this shoe, waiting to hear back from a couple of stores that the CL website indicated had them in stock, cannot wait!


----------



## highheeladdict

loveydovey35 said:


> Thanks! I wanted the black patent, but I already have a few, so I decided to get the leather instead. That blue sounds beautiful, I am hunting down the "Ballerina" which is a soft blush pink, in this shoe, waiting to hear back from a couple of stores that the CL website indicated had them in stock, cannot wait!



When I bought my black patent Decolletes, they had the Ballerina, too  I tried them on, too, and it`s a very lovely color, but I wanted the black patent so much that I didn´t get the ballerina.


----------



## Kyokei

I bought these about two or three weeks ago to match my Kelly. I am unsure if I went with the wrong size as I was between two, but.... alas. Hoping they stretch a bit more.


----------



## nailgirl70

Spring/summer espadrilles


----------



## tdennis

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3301250
> 
> 
> I bought these about two or three weeks ago to match my Kelly. I am unsure if I went with the wrong size as I was between two, but.... alas. Hoping they stretch a bit more.


Love the shoe/bag combo! Looks very nice!


----------



## Kcano22

nailgirl70 said:


> Spring/summer espadrilles


Love it! so nice


----------



## salalone

I've been the lurkiest lurker for the last month or so, agonizing over whether or not I should buy a pair of louboutins and if so, which ones.

I got my Corneille in nude today and I am hopelessly in love.  I could stare at them endlessly.

I will say, they are NOT comfortable.  I'm hoping over time they become less uncomfortable?  I'm not a heel-rookie... I regularly wear heels for work and I run all over the country (planes, cabs, trains, sidewalks, etc.) so my feet are fairly hardened, but man, these pinch!

Any words of encouragement?  Will they feel better if I wear them a lot?

*sigh*  I'm just SO in love.


----------



## christinexo

salalone said:


> I've been the lurkiest lurker for the last month or so, agonizing over whether or not I should buy a pair of louboutins and if so, which ones.
> 
> I got my Corneille in nude today and I am hopelessly in love.  I could stare at them endlessly.
> 
> I will say, they are NOT comfortable.  I'm hoping over time they become less uncomfortable?  I'm not a heel-rookie... I regularly wear heels for work and I run all over the country (planes, cabs, trains, sidewalks, etc.) so my feet are fairly hardened, but man, these pinch!
> 
> Any words of encouragement?  Will they feel better if I wear them a lot?
> 
> *sigh*  I'm just SO in love.




They look AMAZING on you! I have 6 pairs of Louboutin's and I'm not going to lie, they are all uncomfortable in their own unique way haha.


----------



## salalone

christinexo said:


> They look AMAZING on you! I have 6 pairs of Louboutin's and I'm not going to lie, they are all uncomfortable in their own unique way haha.



Oh that's sweet, thanks!

Maybe over time I won't even notice the pain.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## briska1989

salalone said:


> I've been the lurkiest lurker for the last month or so, agonizing over whether or not I should buy a pair of louboutins and if so, which ones.
> 
> I got my Corneille in nude today and I am hopelessly in love.  I could stare at them endlessly.
> 
> I will say, they are NOT comfortable.  I'm hoping over time they become less uncomfortable?  I'm not a heel-rookie... I regularly wear heels for work and I run all over the country (planes, cabs, trains, sidewalks, etc.) so my feet are fairly hardened, but man, these pinch!
> 
> Any words of encouragement?  Will they feel better if I wear them a lot?
> 
> *sigh*  I'm just SO in love.



Beautiful, very sexy, amazing...


----------



## Natasha210

salalone said:


> I've been the lurkiest lurker for the last month or so, agonizing over whether or not I should buy a pair of louboutins and if so, which ones.
> 
> I got my Corneille in nude today and I am hopelessly in love.  I could stare at them endlessly.
> 
> I will say, they are NOT comfortable.  I'm hoping over time they become less uncomfortable?  I'm not a heel-rookie... I regularly wear heels for work and I run all over the country (planes, cabs, trains, sidewalks, etc.) so my feet are fairly hardened, but man, these pinch!
> 
> Any words of encouragement?  Will they feel better if I wear them a lot?
> 
> *sigh*  I'm just SO in love.


Looks amazing on you! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## salalone

briska1989 said:


> Beautiful, very sexy, amazing...





Natasha210 said:


> Looks amazing on you!



Thank you!


----------



## stilly

salalone said:


> I've been the lurkiest lurker for the last month or so, agonizing over whether or not I should buy a pair of louboutins and if so, which ones.
> 
> I got my Corneille in nude today and I am hopelessly in love.  I could stare at them endlessly.
> 
> I will say, they are NOT comfortable.  I'm hoping over time they become less uncomfortable?  I'm not a heel-rookie... I regularly wear heels for work and I run all over the country (planes, cabs, trains, sidewalks, etc.) so my feet are fairly hardened, but man, these pinch!
> 
> Any words of encouragement?  Will they feel better if I wear them a lot?
> 
> *sigh*  I'm just SO in love.


 
They look amazing on you *salalone*!


They should get more comfortable once you break them in but very few CL's are truly comfy. Designed for style not comfort...


----------



## salalone

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you *salalone*!
> 
> 
> They should get more comfortable once you break them in but very few CL's are truly comfy. Designed for style not comfort...



Thanks, stilly.


----------



## Tbs717

Got these suede pigalle 100 mm in "crimoisi" color which is like burgundy!  Half off at bergdorf Goodman


----------



## CNNLOV

Tbs717 said:


> Got these suede pigalle 100 mm in "crimoisi" color which is like burgundy!  Half off at bergdorf Goodman



Beautiful. Was this in-store or online?


----------



## keiv

Tbs717 said:


> Got these suede pigalle 100 mm in "crimoisi" color which is like burgundy!  Half off at bergdorf Goodman


Wow & they're gorgeous! 

Sent from my LG-D800 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tbs717

CNNLOV said:


> Beautiful. Was this in-store or online?



In store! Was random they had tons of loubs half off


----------



## CNNLOV

Tbs717 said:


> In store! Was random they had tons of loubs half off


Oh ok. I feel like I always miss out on the good deals lol


----------



## chibbard

salalone said:


> I've been the lurkiest lurker for the last month or so, agonizing over whether or not I should buy a pair of louboutins and if so, which ones.
> 
> I got my Corneille in nude today and I am hopelessly in love.  I could stare at them endlessly.
> 
> I will say, they are NOT comfortable.  I'm hoping over time they become less uncomfortable?  I'm not a heel-rookie... I regularly wear heels for work and I run all over the country (planes, cabs, trains, sidewalks, etc.) so my feet are fairly hardened, but man, these pinch!
> 
> Any words of encouragement?  Will they feel better if I wear them a lot?
> 
> *sigh*  I'm just SO in love.


 

They ARE beautiful and they make your legs go on forever (*jealous*).  


As for comfort, yeah, CLs aren't really know for that (like that stops any of us, right? ) but I've learned a few things that I hope will help:


-- I cannot do 120s.  I just can't.  100s are the highest I can go without foot pain.  Having said that...
-- Shoe inserts can do wonders (like Dr. Scholl's for high heels and such).  I know with some 120s I had, I had two 'ball inserts' in there and it helped.
-- If the shoes are pinching your toes, I'd recommend investing in a shoe stretcher (easy to find on Amazon) and stretch the front out a bit.
-- I've also discovered the beauty of moleskin (also in the "help make your shoe fit" aisle).  I cut whatever size piece I need from the moleskin, stick the moleskin to my shoes where I need it (not to my feet), and that has helped as well.


Good luck!


----------



## salalone

chibbard said:


> They ARE beautiful and they make your legs go on forever (*jealous*).
> 
> 
> As for comfort, yeah, CLs aren't really know for that (like that stops any of us, right? ) but I've learned a few things that I hope will help:
> 
> 
> -- I cannot do 120s.  I just can't.  100s are the highest I can go without foot pain.  Having said that...
> -- Shoe inserts can do wonders (like Dr. Scholl's for high heels and such).  I know with some 120s I had, I had two 'ball inserts' in there and it helped.
> -- If the shoes are pinching your toes, I'd recommend investing in a shoe stretcher (easy to find on Amazon) and stretch the front out a bit.
> -- I've also discovered the beauty of moleskin (also in the "help make your shoe fit" aisle).  I cut whatever size piece I need from the moleskin, stick the moleskin to my shoes where I need it (not to my feet), and that has helped as well.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you so much for your help!!!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## sundaymorningrain

Tbs717 said:


> In store! Was random they had tons of loubs half off



Was this recent / do you think if I go tomorrow, things will still be on sale?  Sorry for off topic...


----------



## Wildflower22

salalone said:


> I've been the lurkiest lurker for the last month or so, agonizing over whether or not I should buy a pair of louboutins and if so, which ones.
> 
> I got my Corneille in nude today and I am hopelessly in love.  I could stare at them endlessly.
> 
> I will say, they are NOT comfortable.  I'm hoping over time they become less uncomfortable?  I'm not a heel-rookie... I regularly wear heels for work and I run all over the country (planes, cabs, trains, sidewalks, etc.) so my feet are fairly hardened, but man, these pinch!
> 
> Any words of encouragement?  Will they feel better if I wear them a lot?
> 
> *sigh*  I'm just SO in love.




Once I broke mine in, they were like a glove. My only issue is the heel pitch is tough on my right big toe, so it can get a little tender. It could be the heel pitch on those giving you a problem. 4 inches to me is like wearing flats, but those feel higher to me. 

They look so incredibly sexy on you!


----------



## Tbs717

aimee* said:


> Was this recent / do you think if I go tomorrow, things will still be on sale?  Sorry for off topic...



Not really sure, I'd call and ask! This was a couple months ago that I bought them. My sister in law lives in city and called me said she walked into bergdorfs and it was a zoo!... An associate said they were having a sale to compete more with Saks


----------



## salalone

Wildflower22 said:


> Once I broke mine in, they were like a glove. My only issue is the heel pitch is tough on my right big toe, so it can get a little tender. It could be the heel pitch on those giving you a problem. 4 inches to me is like wearing flats, but those feel higher to me.
> 
> They look so incredibly sexy on you!



Thank you!  I'm still really in love.

The first couple of days I was really worried I'd made a mistake... I just couldn't walk in them and they killed my toes. 

I agree with you, the pitch is really a lot different than my other 4" heels and that's taken some adjustment.  My feet were slipping down, cramming my toes into the toe box and leaving the heel to slip off.  Awful.  

I got some insoles (the gel ones that were recommended in another thread) and some heel grips and I wore them around the house every day. 

I'm happy to report that they stretched out (almost too) easily and the insoles and grips keep them snug on my feet and now I'm LOVING them.  I won't go up ½ a size again unless it's warranted though, that's for sure!  

I'm already considering what to buy next.


----------



## salalone

Tbs717 said:


> Got these suede pigalle 100 mm in "crimoisi" color which is like burgundy!  Half off at bergdorf Goodman



AMAZING find!  Congrats.


----------



## ashlie

salalone said:


> Thank you!  I'm still really in love.
> 
> 
> 
> The first couple of days I was really worried I'd made a mistake... I just couldn't walk in them and they killed my toes.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, the pitch is really a lot different than my other 4" heels and that's taken some adjustment.  My feet were slipping down, cramming my toes into the toe box and leaving the heel to slip off.  Awful.
> 
> 
> 
> I got some insoles (the gel ones that were recommended in another thread) and some heel grips and I wore them around the house every day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report that they stretched out (almost too) easily and the insoles and grips keep them snug on my feet and now I'm LOVING them.  I won't go up ½ a size again unless it's warranted though, that's for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already considering what to buy next.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305763




They look great! I'm happy the gel insoles worked out


----------



## salalone

ashlie said:


> They look great! I'm happy the gel insoles worked out



Thank you, again!


----------



## luann555

I just got my first pair as well. Been eyeing then for a long time and final got my size. 





What's the best way to protect the sole?  Any suggestions!?


----------



## verychic555

luann555 said:


> I just got my first pair as well. Been eyeing then for a long time and final got my size.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305797
> 
> 
> What's the best way to protect the sole?  Any suggestions!?



Those are the new simple pumps 120 right? I have my eyes on them. Still unsure


----------



## Wildflower22

luann555 said:


> I just got my first pair as well. Been eyeing then for a long time and final got my size.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305797
> 
> 
> What's the best way to protect the sole?  Any suggestions!?




I always wanted to protect the sole of my first pair. But I decided to throw caution to the wind, and now I love how they are used on the bottom. 

It's been suggested here to send them too to get Vibrams on the bottom. That is a special red rubber piece they apply to the bottom. I've thought about doing it but never have. I would definitely ask here which is the best place to have that done because I cannot remember.


----------



## tdennis

"Santana Creative" is recommended by CL (on his site)! I've used them before and they are amazing! Good luck


----------



## luann555

Yes but 100 mm.. I can't do anything higher &#128516;


----------



## luann555

verychic555 said:


> Those are the new simple pumps 120 right? I have my eyes on them. Still unsure




Yes but 100 mm. Can't do anything higher&#128513;


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

luann555 said:


> I just got my first pair as well. Been eyeing then for a long time and final got my size.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305797
> 
> 
> What's the best way to protect the sole?  Any suggestions!?



I have seen people using zagg shield 
U may wanna look YouTube for it


----------



## Tbs717

luann555 said:


> I just got my first pair as well. Been eyeing then for a long time and final got my size.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305797
> 
> 
> What's the best way to protect the sole?  Any suggestions!?


Ask your sales associate where you should go to protect the bottoms. Saks in NY recommends leather spa. I wouldn't do the rubber vibram.. Looks cheap. Places now do a protected clear cover.. Looks just the same as without a "cover" and your bottoms will never scuff!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Décolleté 868.  Had them about 2 months new to me and put them on every day. Finally worn to work.


----------



## KCeboKing

Got these from a consignment shop for a good price! Testing them out to see if I will keep them. So far, they kind of rub my right little toes


----------



## SeeingRed

KCeboKing said:


> Got these from a consignment shop for a good price! Testing them out to see if I will keep them. So far, they kind of rub my right little toes
> View attachment 3309675


Those are very cute and versatile! Hope you can stretch them out for comfort.


----------



## KCeboKing

SeeingRed said:


> Those are very cute and versatile! Hope you can stretch them out for comfort.




Thanks! I do love them! And I've been wanting a pair for a while...so for $150, I snatched them up. I think I'm going to keep them and hope for the best!


----------



## shyscarlet

I got these beauties just to stare at them lol perfectly sitting on my dresser


----------



## mrs.hu

shyscarlet said:


> I got these beauties just to stare at them lol perfectly sitting on my dresser
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310404




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Are these from the current collection?
They are so gorgeous!!


----------



## shyscarlet

mrs.hu said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Are these from the current collection?
> They are so gorgeous!!


They are actually a few years old


----------



## gabbyss

got these beauties today!


----------



## Selenia4

My new shoes!! Love them because they are very sexy and comfortable!!


----------



## hhl4vr

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3312511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new shoes!! Love them because they are very sexy and comfortable!!




Congrats, they look amazing


----------



## label24

My latest So Kate.


----------



## gabbyss

earlier I posted my nude pair of these same shoes. Here's the black![emoji7] in Loub heaven....by far the most comfortable pair I own!!!!


----------



## SeeingRed

KCeboKing said:


> Thanks! I do love them! And I've been wanting a pair for a while...so for $150, I snatched them up. I think I'm going to keep them and hope for the best!



Try heating them with a hair dryer then wearing them around the house wearing a thicker pair of socks.  You can start with one pair (not too thick), wear until the shoes cool from the hair dryer, then take the socks off and try them on with out the socks.  You can add a layer of socks and repeat (if you need more room).  Just stretch a little at a time so you do not over do it.  I am attempting this with my patent Declics (also purchased at a great deal!), however patent does not stretch much. Fingers crossed...
Let us know if this helped at all?


----------



## semc7

my new-to-me suede daf booties


----------



## ashlie

semc7 said:


> my new-to-me suede daf booties




Those are so amazing!!


----------



## KCeboKing

SeeingRed said:


> Try heating them with a hair dryer then wearing them around the house wearing a thicker pair of socks.  You can start with one pair (not too thick), wear until the shoes cool from the hair dryer, then take the socks off and try them on with out the socks.  You can add a layer of socks and repeat (if you need more room).  Just stretch a little at a time so you do not over do it.  I am attempting this with my patent Declics (also purchased at a great deal!), however patent does not stretch much. Fingers crossed...
> 
> Let us know if this helped at all?




Thank you for this tip!! I will definitely be trying this! 
I will let you know how it goes for sure [emoji1]


----------



## blkclk

Cleaning my shoe closet... here are some of my Louboutins...


----------



## SeeingRed

blkclk said:


> Cleaning my shoe closet... here are some of my Louboutins...



OMG!! Such a beautiful collection!  Love all the classics


----------



## ScottyGal

blkclk said:


> Cleaning my shoe closet... here are some of my Louboutins...



Omg! Shoe heaven &#10084;


----------



## blkclk

My Follies arrived today! She's sooooo sparkly and pretty, I can't help but smile! She's now my favorite from my collection!


----------



## BagsNBoots

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795



WOW!!!...just wow!


----------



## chibbard

blkclk said:


> My Follies arrived today! She's sooooo sparkly and pretty, I can't help but smile! She's now my favorite from my collection!


 

Yep!  I'd be doing the same thing.  They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

bagsnboots said:


> wow!!!...just wow! :d




&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Kcano22

blkclk said:


> My Follies arrived today! She's sooooo sparkly and pretty, I can't help but smile! She's now my favorite from my collection!


So beutiful! Love those shoes


----------



## briska1989

My first louboutin, 

Louboutin pigalle kid 120, this shoes kill my feet. &#128542;


----------



## mssmelanie

briska1989 said:


> My first louboutin,
> 
> Louboutin pigalle kid 120, this shoes kill my feet. &#55357;&#56862;


such a classic shoe!  can you walk a little in them? My first Loub's I couldn't really walk to much so now I try to go for the more "comfortable" ones so I can enjoy them.  Still love my first pair though!  lol.


----------



## briska1989

mssmelanie said:


> such a classic shoe!  can you walk a little in them? My first Loub's I couldn't really walk to much so now I try to go for the more "comfortable" ones so I can enjoy them.  Still love my first pair though!  lol.



Yes, I cant to walk


----------



## Choo_Gal

Sova 85.


----------



## engineerinheels

blkclk said:


> My Follies arrived today! She's sooooo sparkly and pretty, I can't help but smile! She's now my favorite from my collection!



Gorgeous piece of art there!


----------



## engineerinheels

Finally snagged an Iriza 120. I am sad this was not officially part of the 'nudes' collection, this is the lightest shade offered according to the Boutique  I think there will be darker shades.


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone, it's been a little while since I bought me some CL'S, but I thought these were pretty cool so I bought them at a Last Call NM store this weekend. These are 1/2 bigger than what I normally wear and fit great, so hopefully they won't stretch and create slippage later. 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> Finally snagged an Iriza 120. I am sad this was not officially part of the 'nudes' collection, this is the lightest shade offered according to the Boutique  I think there will be darker shades.




Those look fabulous on you!


----------



## highheeladdict

engineerinheels said:


> Finally snagged an Iriza 120. I am sad this was not officially part of the 'nudes' collection, this is the lightest shade offered according to the Boutique  I think there will be darker shades.



I love the Iriza and they look gorgeous on  you!! I only have one pair because unfortunately, it's not easy to find the 120 here  I got mine from net-a-porter.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

engineerinheels said:


> Finally snagged an Iriza 120. I am sad this was not officially part of the 'nudes' collection, this is the lightest shade offered according to the Boutique  I think there will be darker shades.



&#128562;&#128525;&#128540;&#128526; beautiful !


----------



## Natasha210

Yay!!! I finally got to upload a picture!!!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
My newest addition the halte 100mm. I got them preowned, got my bf to buy them for me for my birthday!!! 
I am also entitled to another 6 pairs for the year as part of my present for my 30th! Woohooo [emoji7]


----------



## hhl4vr

Natasha210 said:


> View attachment 3333072
> 
> Yay!!! I finally got to upload a picture!!!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> My newest addition the halte 100mm. I got them preowned, got my bf to buy them for me for my birthday!!!
> I am also entitled to another 6 pairs for the year as part of my present for my 30th! Woohooo [emoji7]


 
Congrats -those look fabulous on you - 


Glad you were able to upload the photo


----------



## SeeingRed

Natasha210 said:


> View attachment 3333072
> 
> Yay!!! I finally got to upload a picture!!!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> My newest addition the halte 100mm. I got them preowned, got my bf to buy them for me for my birthday!!!
> I am also entitled to another 6 pairs for the year as part of my present for my 30th! Woohooo [emoji7]



THOSE are super cute!  Happy birthday!


----------



## verychic555

My first Louboutin babies. Introducing the Apostrophy 100mm.


----------



## Wifeyniyan

This is my very first CL and I am in love with it! Baila spikes in 85 mm&#128525;


----------



## Murdamama

My Apron Lili


----------



## PIPET83

Hi everyone.. My two new babies..


----------



## Christina2

Natasha210 said:


> View attachment 3333072
> 
> Yay!!! I finally got to upload a picture!!!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> My newest addition the halte 100mm. I got them preowned, got my bf to buy them for me for my birthday!!!
> I am also entitled to another 6 pairs for the year as part of my present for my 30th! Woohooo [emoji7]


Lovely .... Mmmm 6 more pairs ? Where to start ?

For me it's only 2 conditions - Must be HIGH, Must be POINTY ! - lol

How about you ?


----------



## Natasha210

Christina2 said:


> Lovely .... Mmmm 6 more pairs ? Where to start ?
> 
> For me it's only 2 conditions - Must be HIGH, Must be POINTY ! - lol
> 
> How about you ?


Haha i dont have much conditions as long as i like them and look good on my feet!!! I already have a few in mind and lusting over the glow in the dark python pigalle follies


----------



## aaedge1

Got my new Lady Peep Spikes in! These have been on my wish list forever!


----------



## aaedge1

blkclk said:


> My Follies arrived today! She's sooooo sparkly and pretty, I can't help but smile! She's now my favorite from my collection!


oh I love these! beautiful


----------



## nikksterxx

sooz19 said:


> Just got the Mariniere as a birthday gift to me!  Love, love, love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527401



love them! could you speak to sizing? do they run big or small?


----------



## stilly

aaedge1 said:


> Got my new Lady Peep Spikes in! These have been on my wish list forever!




They look amazing on you! I love the touch of leopard!


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> View attachment 3333072
> 
> Yay!!! I finally got to upload a picture!!!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> My newest addition the halte 100mm. I got them preowned, got my bf to buy them for me for my birthday!!!
> I am also entitled to another 6 pairs for the year as part of my present for my 30th! Woohooo [emoji7]


 
One of my favorite styles!
Love these on you* Natasha*!


----------



## Impulsively

Natasha210 said:


> View attachment 3333072
> 
> Yay!!! I finally got to upload a picture!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> My newest addition the halte 100mm. I got them preowned, got my bf to buy them for me for my birthday!!!
> I am also entitled to another 6 pairs for the year as part of my present for my 30th! Woohooo [emoji7]




They look great! And what an awesome birthday present!!! Envious


----------



## Impulsively

Christchrist said:


> My she cave is almost done
> https://youtu.be/Tx8Myi7AcjU
> 
> View attachment 3245795




WOW. Amazing. I want!!


----------



## Impulsively

chibbard said:


> They ARE beautiful and they make your legs go on forever (*jealous*).
> 
> 
> As for comfort, yeah, CLs aren't really know for that (like that stops any of us, right? ) but I've learned a few things that I hope will help:
> 
> 
> -- I cannot do 120s.  I just can't.  100s are the highest I can go without foot pain.  Having said that...
> -- Shoe inserts can do wonders (like Dr. Scholl's for high heels and such).  I know with some 120s I had, I had two 'ball inserts' in there and it helped.
> -- If the shoes are pinching your toes, I'd recommend investing in a shoe stretcher (easy to find on Amazon) and stretch the front out a bit.
> -- I've also discovered the beauty of moleskin (also in the "help make your shoe fit" aisle).  I cut whatever size piece I need from the moleskin, stick the moleskin to my shoes where I need it (not to my feet), and that has helped as well.
> 
> 
> Good luck!




Great tips! I love those Dr Scholl's inserts but my favourite are the gel pads which are a bit thick under the ball of my foot in my So Kate's. 
A word of caution about the shoe stretcher- I bought a wooden pair specifically made for super high heels (3"-6") - I found that they didn't help too much for my patent So Kate's, as I really needed it to stretch the width (couldn't get any of the little knobs it came with to fit onto the stretcher and into the narrow heel), but also closer to the pointed toe (I have long toes) but the stretcher doesn't taper into that much of a point. Plus, I found that the other end of the wood made an awkward dent in the patent as it was in effect forcing the shoe to be wider higher up, just by virtue of the size of the stretcher. 
In any case- I bet it would work really well for open-toed CLs and kid leather!


----------



## PIPET83

My new loubis ready for tomorrow...r


----------



## highheeladdict

My new Cross Blake 100 electric


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> My new Cross Blake 100 electric


 


They're so gorgeous *highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## teachgirl789

highheeladdict said:


> My new Cross Blake 100 electric




Yasss, absolutely gorgeous! Love them!!!


----------



## PurseACold

highheeladdict said:


> My new Cross Blake 100 electric


These are gorgeous! I bought them in Indian rose, which is also a stunning shade. And I'm debating getting these as well.


----------



## millivanilli

highheeladdict said:


> My new Cross Blake 100 electric



where did you get them from? I was looking for them in Munich but no luck at least not in my size.


----------



## millivanilli

briska1989 said:


> Yes, I cant to walk



you can not walk or you can walk?

try to break into them, it works


----------



## millivanilli

This is my newest purchase.

Sorry for the bad qualitiy of the pictures - I don' t know where the dirt on my coat comes from, at least I didn't see any- perhaps the camera of the smartphone had dirt on it?

Second picture shows the cobblestones all over the city I'm living in. It is said that those stones are older than 1.300 years but boy are the hard to walk on....

argh sh***t I still can't upload pictures. Keep on trying


----------



## highheeladdict

millivanilli said:


> where did you get them from? I was looking for them in Munich but no luck at least not in my size.



I got them from a small boutique in Saarlouis, it's called Mia Gergen Moden. They also are available at the german online-boutique.


----------



## millivanilli

highheeladdict said:


> I got them from a small boutique in Saarlouis, it's called Mia Gergen Moden. They also are available at the german online-boutique.



Yeah not in my size

Saarlouis is too far away- bad luck


----------



## Kcano22

PIPET83 said:


> My new loubis ready for tomorrow...r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348514


----------



## pinky7129

My new New Simple pumps in 85mm nude [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Impulsively

highheeladdict said:


> My new Cross Blake 100 electric


Love those! Beautiful colour and the style as well, a nice take on the classic pump!


----------



## highheeladdict

Impulsively said:


> Love those! Beautiful colour and the style as well, a nice take on the classic pump!



Thank you  I wore them today for the first time and they are quite comfy


----------



## ycstar89

Can anyone tell me if this site is authentic? I am looking to order a CL Paloma bag https://www.shopspring.com


----------



## tweeety

Just bought a pair of So Kate [emoji151]




She is so beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ashlie

tweeety said:


> Just bought a pair of So Kate [emoji151]
> View attachment 3359481
> View attachment 3359482
> 
> 
> She is so beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]




Where did you find those beauties?!? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## loveydovey35

I saw these yesterday on the CL website, fell in love! didn't but them because I didn't want to make a spur of the moment decision, I agonized about them all night and when I got to the office this morning I placed my order. I cant wait for them to arrive and I am just hoping that I am able to walk in them!


----------



## Monikers88

I got these Talithas on sale today for a DIY project.  This is my highest pair of heels yet and they're actually easier to walk in than my other heels.  i'm still trying to get used to the platform.


----------



## Kay33

loveydovey35 said:


> I saw these yesterday on the CL website, fell in love! didn't but them because I didn't want to make a spur of the moment decision, I agonized about them all night and when I got to the office this morning I placed my order. I cant wait for them to arrive and I am just hoping that I am able to walk in them!



Wow these are stunning! &#128525;


----------



## Kay33

Monikers88 said:


> I got these Talithas on sale today for a DIY project.  This is my highest pair of heels yet and they're actually easier to walk in than my other heels.  i'm still trying to get used to the platform.



Beautiful colour! What are your DIY plans?


----------



## Monikers88

Kay33 said:


> Beautiful colour! What are your DIY plans?


I'm going to get them dyed black and strass them in black crystals and spikes.  This is my first time strass something so I'm really excited!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amber138

I'm super excited that I finally got my first pair of loubs : Guni Knotted 120mm, Marron Glace.


----------



## Taigyr

Brand new to Loubs (and Purseforum) but I've managed to acquire 4 in the past two weeks.

My spiked pigalles and nude So Kates are currently in transit to me, but these are the cuties I have now!


----------



## loveloubis

New white patent Pigalle Follies 100! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Materielgrrl

Rue La La had a CL event today and I happened to log in to score these!


----------



## Materielgrrl

I bought these barely worn on eBay. Miss Tack 70mm. Wore them w a smock dress today. Very comfortable shoes!


----------



## shoes4ever

highheeladdict said:


> My new Cross Blake 100 electric



Ooooh these are such a fab blue - i so need these


----------



## PurseACold

loveloubis said:


> New white patent Pigalle Follies 100! &#55357;&#56845;


Gorgeous! I love white CLs!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Just some classic simple pumps in black kid leather.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Charli123

&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## loveydovey35

They are here!  Oh my goodness, I have been so excited about these shoes, they finally arrived, and they are stunning, just gorgeous! Cannot wait to wear them out on a special night!


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> They are here!  Oh my goodness, I have been so excited about these shoes, they finally arrived, and they are stunning, just gorgeous! Cannot wait to wear them out on a special night!


 


Those are stunning, gorgeous, you look amazing


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Omg! They are beautiful!!!! Enjoy them and congrats!


----------



## acosta417

I just ordered a brand new pair of louboutin shoes from nordstrom and they are terrible. I am not sure how to post picks but they are made so poor. I'm very upset. Any suggestions other then returning them should I buy again?


----------



## ashlie

acosta417 said:


> I just ordered a brand new pair of louboutin shoes from nordstrom and they are terrible. I am not sure how to post picks but they are made so poor. I'm very upset. Any suggestions other then returning them should I buy again?




I would love to see pictures because that is unacceptable. If your on the app just hit the + the hit the camera icon. It'll give you the option to either take one or choose from album. If you don't mind me asking, what type of shoe did you buy?


----------



## ycstar89

Not shoes but I love my new Paloma bag!!!


----------



## acosta417

ashlie said:


> I would love to see pictures because that is unacceptable. If your on the app just hit the + the hit the camera icon. It'll give you the option to either take one or choose from album. If you don't mind me asking, what type of shoe did you buy?


Thanks for responding! I purchased the Apostrophy which is another question I had. I don't see them on the actual CL US website nor do I see them really anywhere except for department stores. This is my first designer shoe so I really have no idea what to get and what not to get. Are you familiar with this type of shoe? Is it an old style or new. They are gorgeous and perfect height for everyday use. I should have just went with the Pigalle follies I wanted  I have attached the images. 



























Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## grtlegs

What is horrible here?....those are fantastic...


----------



## acosta417

grtlegs said:


> What is horrible here?....those are fantastic...


Really? For $700, the glue showing and black dye spattered on the inside sole is not really fantastic to me. Maybe I expected more? I love them and am extremely happy with the style and height of the heel, not to mention how comfortable they are. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ashlie

acosta417 said:


> Thanks for responding! I purchased the Apostrophy which is another question I had. I don't see them on the actual CL US website nor do I see them really anywhere except for department stores. This is my first designer shoe so I really have no idea what to get and what not to get. Are you familiar with this type of shoe? Is it an old style or new. They are gorgeous and perfect height for everyday use. I should have just went with the Pigalle follies I wanted  I have attached the images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app




Okay, so sometimes you can see one shoe in a Louboutin boutique and it never been seen anywhere else. This is normal because sometimes that boutique might have been the only one in the states who bought that shoe. I have seen this show before and I am quite sure it was online at some point. I've also seen it on the forum. As far as the crinkling of the red at the bottom, that is normal. Some of mine have a little bit more "crinkle" than the other but I don't think your find a CL without that unless you go with a flat. 
These shoes are a work of art. They are not put through a production line and stamped at X machine glued at Y machine and spayed a color at Z. I have to say, my louboutins are all very high quality material and I'm sure the little glue mark could have been removed. 
Everything else looked to be okay. Obviously you are spending your money and your the one who needs to be happy in this situation. If you don't feel comfortable then switch to a different style and see if it suits you better. [emoji847]


----------



## acosta417

ashlie said:


> Okay, so sometimes you can see one shoe in a Louboutin boutique and it never been seen anywhere else. This is normal because sometimes that boutique might have been the only one in the states who bought that shoe. I have seen this show before and I am quite sure it was online at some point. I've also seen it on the forum. As far as the crinkling of the red at the bottom, that is normal. Some of mine have a little bit more "crinkle" than the other but I don't think your find a CL without that unless you go with a flat.
> These shoes are a work of art. They are not put through a production line and stamped at X machine glued at Y machine and spayed a color at Z. I have to say, my louboutins are all very high quality material and I'm sure the little glue mark could have been removed.
> Everything else looked to be okay. Obviously you are spending your money and your the one who needs to be happy in this situation. If you don't feel comfortable then switch to a different style and see if it suits you better. [emoji847]


Thank you for your reply! Ok I feel better, like I said this is my first designer shoe purchase I guess in my head I want everything to be as perfect as can be haha!!  Anyways, I needed a smaller size so I ended up reordering. I do love them and can't wait to get the correct size so I can start wearing.  

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bee-licious

highheeladdict said:


> My new Cross Blake 100 electric



To die for!! What size did you get? Are they TTS or should I size down? They don't have these in my size so I'll have to order them in  I have pigalle (new ones) in 36.5 in kid leather and they're still tight and patent nude pigalle plato in 36. What size should I be in these cross blakes? Thanks so much!


----------



## highheeladdict

Bee-licious said:


> To die for!! What size did you get? Are they TTS or should I size down? They don't have these in my size so I'll have to order them in  I have pigalle (new ones) in 36.5 in kid leather and they're still tight and patent nude pigalle plato in 36. What size should I be in these cross blakes? Thanks so much!



They are amazing...the color is so gorgeous, I love them. I got them in my normal Louboutin size, 39.5 and they fit perfectly  If you are comfortable in your patent PP in 36, I guess you should get the Cross Blake in 36.


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

In love with all your new shoes! 

Here are my new PF 100. I wasn't sure I was going to keep them. Since I have kids I mostly wear flats, but I thought some nude heels can't hurt anybody  !!!!


----------



## theto

Been looking for these for ages and finally found them! Love these Love Mes! [emoji7]


----------



## parisianescape

acosta417 said:


> Thanks for responding! I purchased the Apostrophy which is another question I had. I don't see them on the actual CL US website nor do I see them really anywhere except for department stores. This is my first designer shoe so I really have no idea what to get and what not to get. Are you familiar with this type of shoe? Is it an old style or new. They are gorgeous and perfect height for everyday use. I should have just went with the Pigalle follies I wanted  I have attached the images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app




As others have mentioned, this wouldn't really bother me but you have to keep them and wear them so I'm glad you exchanged them. Hopefully the next ones are better finish!


----------



## Materielgrrl

New Cataclou's 60mm. I'm really love these and can't wait to start sporting them. I also scored a new to me 140mm in all black. Will post later. I love espadrilles but I never thought I'd be wearing a CL version.


----------



## Selenia4

Just got these Louboutin!


----------



## Selenia4




----------



## ashlie

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3371599
> 
> 
> Just got these Louboutin!




Omg these are so gorgeous. I usually don't like metallics but these are amazing!!!! They looks great on you as well


----------



## acosta417

Ok new pair is in!! I'm in love! 















Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## acosta417

Materielgrrl said:


> New Cataclou's 60mm. I'm really love these and can't wait to start sporting them. I also scored a new to me 140mm in all black. Will post later. I love espadrilles but I never thought I'd be wearing a CL version.


These are gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stilly

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3371600


 
I love the look of those!


----------



## flakky305

Love them! I purchased mine at today's pre sale 40% off&#128525;&#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995;


----------



## acosta417

Can anyone tell me ways to protect the bottoms? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shoes4ever

theto said:


> Been looking for these for ages and finally found them! Love these Love Mes! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370110
> View attachment 3370111



Congrats for snagging these. They look lovely on you. I have these in 100mm and after seeing how stunning they look on you, i'm reminded i need to show mine more love. Time to take them out for a spin 



Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3371599
> 
> 
> Just got these Louboutin!



Fabulous pair Selenia4


----------



## betty.lee

acosta417 said:


> Can anyone tell me ways to protect the bottoms?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app




There's a wealth of info on here. 
Gaffers Tape, Plasti-Dip, Sole Protectors and More: The Red Sole Project
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...asti-dip-sole-protectors-and-more-253826.html


----------



## Fefeegirl

My First, and definately Not last pair of louboutin! pigalle plato 120mm nude Paten&#128525;


----------



## hhl4vr

Fefeegirl said:


> My First, and definately Not last pair of louboutin! pigalle plato 120mm nude Paten&#128525;




Congrats on your first pair - they look amazing on you


----------



## PurseACold

Fefeegirl said:


> My First, and definately Not last pair of louboutin! pigalle plato 120mm nude Paten&#128525;


Gorgeous on you! What a great first pair!


----------



## MP1212

Fefeegirl said:


> My First, and definately Not last pair of louboutin! pigalle plato 120mm nude Paten&#128525;



Super hot! Congratulations and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Fefeegirl

Thanks MP1212! 
I am already tempted by the classic black paten pigalle 100/120mm


----------



## Fefeegirl

Thank you all ladies. I did 2 exchanges to make Sure i was buying my right size. 
For a First pair, I wanted them to not only look good, but also comfy! 
I am super happy with my purchase.


----------



## peachcordial

theto said:


> Been looking for these for ages and finally found them! Love these Love Mes! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370110
> View attachment 3370111



Congrats on the Love Me's! Such a beautiful colour


----------



## theto

shoes4ever said:


> Congrats for snagging these. They look lovely on you. I have these in 100mm and after seeing how stunning they look on you, i'm reminded i need to show mine more love. Time to take them out for a spin







peachcordial said:


> Congrats on the Love Me's! Such a beautiful colour





Thank you both  Such a pretty femme shoe in a gorgeous color, I'm thrilled.


----------



## gatorpooh

Anthracite Jilopa 150mm

I LOVE the color! It is a beautiful dark metallic gray.


----------



## stilly

Fefeegirl said:


> My First, and definately Not last pair of louboutin! pigalle plato 120mm nude Paten&#128525;




Those look fabulous on you!


----------



## gatorpooh

These finally arrived today 

Demi You 100mm Glitter in Rose Gold


----------



## Elliesloubs

gatorpooh said:


> These finally arrived today
> 
> Demi You 100mm Glitter in Rose Gold



Amazing!! I'm thinking of buying these ones! Just a quick question does the glitter shed quite abit? Also did you get 2 dust bags for the glitter ones? Xx


----------



## Christina2

gatorpooh said:


> Anthracite Jilopa 150mm
> 
> I LOVE the color! It is a beautiful dark metallic gray.


 
Havent seen Loubs that color before. It is gorgeous ! Congrats on finding them.


----------



## gatorpooh

Christina2 said:


> Havent seen Loubs that color before. It is gorgeous ! Congrats on finding them.




Thanks!


----------



## gatorpooh

Elliesloubs said:


> Amazing!! I'm thinking of buying these ones! Just a quick question does the glitter shed quite abit? Also did you get 2 dust bags for the glitter ones? Xx




Thanks! I haven't worn them yet, but I'm sure the glitter sheds with wear. I'm really careful with my shoes, so I'm not worried about it too much.

This particular pair only came with one dust bag, but I have other CL glitter shoes that came with 2. I think it depends on the retailer.


----------



## theonlylady007

On sale at Barneys NYC super comfy


----------



## shoes4ever

theonlylady007 said:


> View attachment 3379646
> View attachment 3379648
> 
> On sale at Barneys NYC super comfy



What a great Sale find - Love these!


----------



## theonlylady007

shoes4ever said:


> What a great Sale find - Love these!




Thx!


----------



## stilly

theonlylady007 said:


> View attachment 3379646
> View attachment 3379648
> 
> On sale at Barneys NYC super comfy




They look so gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## theonlylady007

stilly said:


> They look so gorgeous on you!!!




Aww thank you!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Happy to add these Treliliane 30mm in Carmine to my growing collection of low heels and flats


----------



## shoes4ever

Miss Mars --- coz a girl can do with some wings


----------



## ashlie

shoes4ever said:


> Happy to add these Treliliane 30mm in Carmine to my growing collection of low heels and flats




Those are amazing!!!


----------



## Londonboy

Decent haul last week.


















Wooo hooo


----------



## zeusthegreatest

had to buy them and then them!


----------



## Forex

highheeladdict said:


> My new Cross Blake 100 electric


I love your shoes so much that i have to get one [emoji8]  now i saw the indian rose on sale i want them too. They are so comfy aren't they? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

Londonboy said:


> Decent haul last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo hooo


Wow [emoji106] i love every one of these. Great haul [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GlamNaturalLife

Loving my new Pigalle 85mm


----------



## chibbard

Londonboy said:


> Decent haul last week.
> 
> I would say!   I LOVE the multicolor spiked shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londonboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decent haul last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo hooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo hooo
Click to expand...


----------



## chibbard

My newest babies (I swear, if it's multicolored in any way, I'm all over it )

*CL Spike Me PVC w/ Pink Cap 100 mm*


----------



## Lady1mport

My unexpected purchase 
Merci Allen 130 
I got lucky this is my second pair of CL's I got on sale!!! 
It's a bit high and hard to walk on. I'm debating on whether to keep or sell.


----------



## Fefeegirl

Lady1mport said:


> My unexpected purchase
> Merci Allen 130
> I got lucky this is my second pair of CL's I got on sale!!!
> It's a bit high and hard to walk on. I'm debating on whether to keep or sell.


I would cry if I had to return them, they look really nice... They too nice to be returned.


----------



## Forex

Lady1mport said:


> My unexpected purchase
> Merci Allen 130
> I got lucky this is my second pair of CL's I got on sale!!!
> It's a bit high and hard to walk on. I'm debating on whether to keep or sell.


Where did you get this beauty on sale? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lady1mport

Forex said:


> Where did you get this beauty on sale?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app



The CL boutique in Miami.


----------



## Forex

Lady1mport said:


> The CL boutique in Miami.


Lucky you  very very beautiful 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Lady1mport said:


> My unexpected purchase
> Merci Allen 130
> I got lucky this is my second pair of CL's I got on sale!!!
> It's a bit high and hard to walk on. I'm debating on whether to keep or sell.


Great catch!  Where did you find them?


----------



## shoes4ever

Soooo in love with these - a nod to my favourite city. Been wanting to get any style of the Plan d' Paris - after trying the decollete i decided i would get much more wear with the Pik Boat.


----------



## mari_merry

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3388711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo in love with these - a nod to my favourite city. Been wanting to get any style of the Plan d' Paris - after trying the decollete i decided i would get much more wear with the Pik Boat.



I can see so many outfits with them! Great pair!


----------



## loveloubis

Lady1mport said:


> My unexpected purchase
> Merci Allen 130
> I got lucky this is my second pair of CL's I got on sale!!!
> It's a bit high and hard to walk on. I'm debating on whether to keep or sell.



Very lucky, very lovely! That Miami boutique has all the styles!


----------



## happycatie

I just got a pair of hot chick 130 from my bf.  x


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Best friends red on nude and red


----------



## Selenia4




----------



## hhl4vr

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3394849
> View attachment 3394850


Love them both


----------



## Selenia4

Thank you!!


----------



## Forex

My new Cross Blake arrived today. I ordered the electric blue first and they are so beautiful, so comfy that i want to have this style in every color.


----------



## Marmotte

My Alarc Mini Resille Black Fishnet 100
Sooo in love !


----------



## Forex

Marmotte said:


> My Alarc Mini Resille Black Fishnet 100
> Sooo in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396169


Omg this.is.beautiful


----------



## hhl4vr

Marmotte said:


> My Alarc Mini Resille Black Fishnet 100
> Sooo in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396169


OMG those are hot


----------



## Selenia4

Marmotte said:


> My Alarc Mini Resille Black Fishnet 100
> Sooo in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396169


Gorgeous!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Marmotte said:


> My Alarc Mini Resille Black Fishnet 100
> Sooo in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396169


Beautiful choice! Do they run tts? Are they comfortable?


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Forex those Cross Blakes are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Marmotte said:


> My Alarc Mini Resille Black Fishnet 100
> Sooo in love !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396169


Super hot!


----------



## louloulou89

I managed to get these beauties on sale in Rome while on holiday!!!! So happy. Altapoppins 150 in nude calf.


----------



## louloulou89

And these from the UK sale a few weeks back. Pigalle follies 120


----------



## Forex

louloulou89 said:


> I managed to get these beauties on sale in Rome while on holiday!!!! So happy. Altapoppins 150 in nude calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400477


Love them [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Forex

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Forex those Cross Blakes are gorgeous!


Thanks!!!  I love Cross Blake, so comfy.


----------



## ka.gonenc

not new but i did not show them here yet


----------



## ka.gonenc

Forex said:


> My new Cross Blake arrived today. I ordered the electric blue first and they are so beautiful, so comfy that i want to have this style in every color.
> 
> View attachment 3396158


both blue and this ones look gorgeos, wish my feet let me wear such models


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Here are my 2 new contributions and I love them both!


----------



## Forex

ka.gonenc said:


> both blue and this ones look gorgeos, wish my feet let me wear such models


Thank you. Im lucky to get these on sale. I plan on getting them in black and nude too, they probably never go on sale though


----------



## peachcordial

ilovemykiddos said:


> Here are my 2 new contributions and I love them both!



Beautiful classics! Great purchases


----------



## Materielgrrl

New Simple


----------



## ilovemykiddos

peachcordial said:


> Beautiful classics! Great purchases


Thank you! I got them both at second cut from neimans and I got lucky!


----------



## Natasha210

My newest pairs
Very prive 100 which i picked up from a consigment store in japan
Culturella 100 i got as a gift from by bf (2nd pair out of the 6 he promised for my birthday) 
I already had the banjo and thought they are quite similar but they just look so good i couldnt say no plus they were brand new and quite cheap! ?? [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

ilovemykiddos said:


> Here are my 2 new contributions and I love them both!


Are these tts? They are so beautiful i want a pair lol


----------



## Forex

Materielgrrl said:


> New Simple
> View attachment 3408887
> View attachment 3408888


Congrats, they are beautiful on you. I love new simple, they are one of my fav [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

Natasha210 said:


> My newest pairs
> Very prive 100 which i picked up from a consigment store in japan
> Culturella 100 i got as a gift from by bf (2nd pair out of the 6 he promised for my birthday)
> I already had the banjo and thought they are quite similar but they just look so good i couldnt say no plus they were brand new and quite cheap! ?? [emoji7] [emoji7]


The culturella looks great on you. And 6 pairs for your birthday? Hes definitely a keeper lol


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Forex said:


> Are these tts? They are so beautiful i want a pair lol


Hi
The pigalles are tts but the Baretta spikes I sized down by half a size. Hope that helps!


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

LavenderIce said:


> Doracora 100 in ballerina pink/shocking.  Sorry it looks a bit washed out in the pic for some reason.  Very cute IRL.



How did you find the sizing on these doll? Thanks x


----------



## LavenderIce

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> How did you find the sizing on these doll? Thanks x



True to size.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

LavenderIce said:


> True to size.



Thanks for your reply babe.
I take mostly a 39.5 (in Decollete 868, Very Prive, C'est Moi, etc.) should I take a 39.5 or could I go down to a 39? (I do have Average to Wide feet though).
 x


----------



## LavenderIce

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Thanks for your reply babe.
> I take mostly a 39.5 (in Decollete 868, Very Prive, C'est Moi, etc.) should I take a 39.5 or could I go down to a 39? (I do have Average to Wide feet though).
> x



Have you ever tried the Fifi?  I find the sizing of the Doracora similar.


----------



## Wordsworth

A long time since I've had anything to contribute to this forum, but I just bought glitter disco ball Pigalle Follies.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

LavenderIce said:


> Have you ever tried the Fifi?  I find the sizing of the Doracora similar.



Sadly I haven't! I'm attempting to make it into the city on Friday if I feel better so hopefully they have something I can try on to gauge my size.
Thanks for your help hun x


----------



## MissK_Marie

My sale finds!


----------



## ashlie

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3421818
> 
> 
> My sale finds!



Omg. All. So. Amazing!!!! [emoji847][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MissK_Marie

ashlie said:


> Omg. All. So. Amazing!!!! [emoji847][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks! I'm in love!!!


----------



## SeeingRed

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3421818
> 
> 
> My sale finds!


WOW!  Just WOW!!


----------



## MissK_Marie

SeeingRed said:


> WOW!  Just WOW!!



Thanks!


----------



## ashlie

MissK_Marie said:


> Thanks! I'm in love!!!



I'm in love too! Haha what is the name of he open toe iriza? They look super comfy. And if you don't mind me asking where did you find them on sale? I may ask my SA if they have any left hehe [emoji1374][emoji31]


----------



## MissK_Marie

ashlie said:


> I'm in love too! Haha what is the name of he open toe iriza? They look super comfy. And if you don't mind me asking where did you find them on sale? I may ask my SA if they have any left hehe [emoji1374][emoji31]



They're called "Demi you" and from NM


----------



## ashlie

MissK_Marie said:


> They're called "Demi you" and from NM



They are fabulous! Would you say they got more like a pigalle or So Kate?


----------



## MissK_Marie

ashlie said:


> They are fabulous! Would you say they got more like a pigalle or So Kate?



Thanks!!! It's only a 100mm heel, so if I had to compare it to a closed toe shoe I would say pigalle follies 100mm. Hope that helps/makes sense.


----------



## ashlie

MissK_Marie said:


> Thanks!!! It's only a 100mm heel, so if I had to compare it to a closed toe shoe I would say pigalle follies 100mm. Hope that helps/makes sense.



Yes! Very much! Thank you so much for your help. Enjoy your new babies [emoji847][emoji847][emoji171]


----------



## Loubspassion

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3421818
> 
> 
> My sale finds!


Great finds. Love the diversity of colors

Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3421818
> 
> 
> My sale finds!


I'm super jelly with that demi you. love it


----------



## MissK_Marie

Loubspassion said:


> Great finds. Love the diversity of colors
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks!! 



Forex said:


> I'm super jelly with that demi you. love it



The cross blakes were the only thing I wanted but couldn't find! So it's mutual!


----------



## ashlie

MissK_Marie said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> The cross blakes were the only thing I wanted but couldn't find! So it's mutual!



Call NM in The Westchester. They had them in the pink in a 39. Not sure if they still have the but the SA's there are super helpful. They may be able to find your size? Hth!


----------



## Forex

ashlie said:


> Call NM in The Westchester. They had them in the pink in a 39. Not sure if they still have the but the SA's there are super helpful. They may be able to find your size? Hth!


Did you chekc on the demi you too? Wonder if they have it in my size 5.5 [emoji23]


----------



## ashlie

Forex said:


> Did you chekc on the demi you too? Wonder if they have it in my size 5.5 [emoji23]



No I havent'. I haven't had any time[emoji20][emoji849] If it's meant to be they will have one pair left. In my size. I'm hoping to go tomorrow though!! I would definitely call. Who knows, they might be able to find a pair!


----------



## Forex

ashlie said:


> No I havent'. I haven't had any time[emoji20][emoji849] If it's meant to be they will have one pair left. In my size. I'm hoping to go tomorrow though!! I would definitely call. Who knows, they might be able to find a pair!


Good luck. I hope you find one. I just checked and none in my size [emoji23]


----------



## ashlie

Forex said:


> Good luck. I hope you find one. I just checked and none in my size [emoji23]



Oh no  I hope I find a pair too!


----------



## MissK_Marie

ashlie said:


> Call NM in The Westchester. They had them in the pink in a 39. Not sure if they still have the but the SA's there are super helpful. They may be able to find your size? Hth!



I found the blue!!! The pink was calling my name but I'm beyond happy with the blue! Thanks [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ashlie

MissK_Marie said:


> I found the blue!!! The pink was calling my name but I'm beyond happy with the blue! Thanks [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



AHHH I'm so excited I helped someone and it worked out!!! Congrats!!! [emoji847][emoji171]


----------



## zeusthegreatest

very happy bday from me to me!


----------



## loveydovey35

Have always loved my Biancas, serious girl shoes!


----------



## loveydovey35

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3421818
> 
> 
> My sale finds!


I wanted those fluorescent yellow CL's  by the time I got to the store they didn't have them in my size (39).


----------



## ashlie

loveydovey35 said:


> Have always loved my Biancas, serious girl shoes!
> 
> View attachment 3423307



Love the whole look!! Beautiful [emoji847][emoji171]


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> I wanted those fluorescent yellow CL's  by the time I got to the store they didn't have them in my size





loveydovey35 said:


> Have always loved my Biancas, serious girl shoes!
> 
> View attachment 3423307


Gorgeous


----------



## Luv n bags

Gosh, I haven't posted in the CL section in a long time!
Here are my two new additions:
Purple patent Ron Rons






Red patent Maripoil wedges


----------



## Forex

MissK_Marie said:


> I found the blue!!! The pink was calling my name but I'm beyond happy with the blue! Thanks [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


I want the blue so bad so i got them at 30% off and wait until 60% off to get the pink. I was lucky tho because that was the last pair in my size. Dont you think they are the most comfy style ever


----------



## Forex

zeusthegreatest said:


> very happy bday from me to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423156
> View attachment 3423160


[emoji173] [emoji173] this


----------



## Forex

loveydovey35 said:


> Have always loved my Biancas, serious girl shoes!
> [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423307


I love Bianca (even though I love pointed heels). I wish i have them in every color.


----------



## MissK_Marie

Forex said:


> I want the blue so bad so i got them at 30% off and wait until 60% off to get the pink. I was lucky tho because that was the last pair in my size. Dont you think they are the most comfy style ever



Wow!!! You're lucky to have gotten them both!!! I haven't received mine yet, they should be here tomorrow or Monday!! I can't wait.


----------



## Forex

MissK_Marie said:


> Wow!!! You're lucky to have gotten them both!!! I haven't received mine yet, they should be here tomorrow or Monday!! I can't wait.


I hope you love it. I love mine so much lol


----------



## MissK_Marie

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MissK_Marie

Forex said:


> I hope you love it. I love mine so much lol



I looooove them! They are soooo comfy.


----------



## Luv n bags

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3425570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Love these!!


----------



## MissK_Marie

tigertrixie said:


> Love these!!



Thank you!!


----------



## loveydovey35

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3425570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Gorgeous! I tried them on in the pink, love the blue as well, didn't work for me since I have a wide foot , enjoy them, they are so beatutiful!!!


----------



## Bribunny

I finally took the plunge and bought my first pair, they are so pretty but I'm a bit disappointed in the craftsmanship. I see glue on the sides wear the sole and crease of the shoe meet. Is that normal ? I ordered mine online from Bergdorph   I never tried them on in person. 

I got the pigalle follies 100 mm in nude. You can't see the glue in photos but it's noticeable in person.


----------



## ashlie

Bribunny said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought my first pair, they are so pretty but I'm a bit disappointed in the craftsmanship. I see glue on the sides wear the sole and crease of the shoe meet. Is that normal ? I ordered mine online from Bergdorph   I never tried them on in person.
> 
> I got the pigalle follies 100 mm in nude. You can't see the glue in photos but it's noticeable in person.



Please post pictures so we can see what your referring to!


----------



## Bribunny

It seems to be just one shoe with the larger gap between the base and heel, like an air bubble.


----------



## ashlie

Bribunny said:


> View attachment 3428562
> View attachment 3428563
> View attachment 3428566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be just one shoe with the larger gap between the base and heel, like an air bubble.



It doesn't look as seamless as the other side. I agree. But that "bubble" is actually just where the leather over laps/when the leather from the heal starts. They all have a tiny bump.

Edit: You can also always exchange them! They'll take them back and give you a new pair of you are not satisfied. One good thing [emoji847]


----------



## Bribunny

Thank you, I was trying to figure out why it looked that way. I guess there's no need to exchange them then since it's normal.


----------



## ashlie

Bribunny said:


> Thank you, I was trying to figure out why it looked that way. I guess there's no need to exchange them then since it's normal.



Yeah I know it is a little weird but these shoes are cheap. If you feel uncomfortable in any way, because I can see some glue on the heel, I would exchange. Were here to help and answer questions, but at the end of the day it's YOUR money and YOUR shoes. You need to make sure your happy and okay with the purchase. I would say see what other pair they have and if they look better exchange them.
It's your first pair so you definitely want perfection. I remember when I bought my first pair of loubs [emoji7]


----------



## ellingen

They finally arrived today, just had to try them on!


----------



## hhl4vr

ellingen said:


> They finally arrived today, just had to try them on!


Those look gorgeous


----------



## ellingen

hhl4vr said:


> Those look gorgeous


My Altis.


----------



## ellingen

hhl4vr said:


> Those look gorgeous


Same same but different.


----------



## ashlie

ellingen said:


> They finally arrived today, just had to try them on!



They are so gorgeous. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Lovely boots.  Congrats!  Somehow, I don't imagine you will be wearing them to class?


----------



## Kayapo97

happycatie said:


> I just got a pair of hot chick 130 from my bf.  x


Wow fabulous


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

happycatie said:


> I just got a pair of hot chick 130 from my bf.  x



Love them [emoji173]️
Do you know where I could get the black and red ones??


----------



## Forex

ellingen said:


> View attachment 3430788
> 
> Same same but different.


wow, i love them


----------



## Materielgrrl

In Paris this week. I'm only on Louboutin boutique open. No waiting when we walked in. Came hoping to find an elusiv pair of country chrochet's ah nope. Tried on the Suzanne 100mm and flats, a pair of communa boots instead but none were
In store in my size. My daughter pointed out a suede pair of strappy sandals and that's what I walked out with. Love them. Burlinette. I also scored myself a pair of YSL booties. Everyone was so nice in all the shops we were in. The bistro I'm sitting now, not so much


----------



## Luv n bags

My new neon CL's


----------



## MissAdhd

Fefeegirl said:


> My First, and definately Not last pair of louboutin! pigalle plato 120mm nude Paten&#128525;



They look gorgeous!! I was wondering if you could tell me your take on Pigalle Plato 120? I tried on Pigalle 100 in store and 39 was okay but I didn't try them on long enough to know if they slip when I walk, I bought the Pigalle Plato 100 a FULL size down so it didn't slip (usually 39 in valentino but bought 38 for plato 100), and now I want to get the Pigalle Plato 120 online, have you ever tried on the Pigalle Plato 100 to know if I should get the same size in both Plato 100 and 120? Thanks!


----------



## Murdamama

ka.gonenc said:


> not new but i did not show them here yet



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] What style and color are these? They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

ellingen said:


> View attachment 3430787
> 
> My Altis.


WOW .... !!!


----------



## LKBennettlover

Wordsworth said:


> A long time since I've had anything to contribute to this forum, but I just bought glitter disco ball Pigalle Follies.



Wow!! OMG I just love the glitteryness  are you wearing those to work, they look fab
Louise x


----------



## loveydovey35

Loving my new Cataclou 140mm in gold, glad I decided to buy them, was a little hesitant to purchase these, but even my husband, who hates wedges, loved them, no regrets!


----------



## label24

My new pigalle follie hawai


----------



## Forex

loveydovey35 said:


> Loving my new Cataclou 140mm in gold, glad I decided to buy them, was a little hesitant to purchase these, but even my husband, who hates wedges, loved them, no regrets!
> 
> View attachment 3435514
> View attachment 3435515
> View attachment 3435517


Look lovely on you. My feet are too wide to wear these [emoji23]


----------



## loveydovey35

thank you Forex, you should try them on, I def have a flat AND wide foot, and I dared to wear them


----------



## Cconit

Got these babies on sale a few days ago.


----------



## Forex

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3437262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these babies on sale a few days ago.


where did you get the iriza?


----------



## Forex

loveydovey35 said:


> thank you Forex, you should try them on, I def have a flat AND wide foot, and I dared to wear them



oh really, i will try them on when i get to the store


----------



## menmycoachbags

Help(not sure where to post) I can only buy one and I've narrowed it to a pair of nude Biancas or some buenos ares maryjanes ahhhh I can't  decide


----------



## loveydovey35

Hi menmycoachbags,

I have the Bianca in black and love it. Its quite a high shoe, but super comfy and awesome! Have not worn the maryjanes, in the end I think it all depends on the occasion and your needs. Good luck!


----------



## Cconit

Forex said:


> where did you get the iriza?



Saks Troy, MI


----------



## mari_merry

label24 said:


> My new pigalle follie hawai


loooove them! *secretly wishing for modeling shots*


----------



## label24

Pointy reunión


----------



## AtomicLush

Cconit said:


> View attachment 3437262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these babies on sale a few days ago.


If you don't mind asking - what size are you? And what size Iriza did you get? I'm thinking about getting a pair of similar glittery Iriza's, but I've never tried on an Iriza and I can't find any close to my size anywhere near me. Ugh! Thanks!


----------



## mcb100

I just went to NM and bought nude patent 120mm So Kate! They're very special to me, as prior  to this purchase I had only owned one pair of Louboutins (and they are, I believe, leopard print, which is gorgeous but I hardly use them because the print is so funky) and those were bought by me many many years ago. I will get much more wear out of neutrals. The sales lady recommended going up a half size because the shoe is very narrow (my feet may be small but even though I fit into normal size shoes fine, I would consider my feet to be a little bit wide.), and that's what I did and I feel like they fit really good. My other pair of louboutins is a 36.5, which is my go to size in most shoes, but in these I got a size 37 and I feel like they fit better. I tried on the 36.5 and they were too snug and narrow. Only thing is, it's going to  take me some practice walking in these--not so much because of the heel height but because of the narrow toe box and the way they are so pointed instead of rounded at the tip. It's a gorgeous shoe though, pictures don't do it justice. I didn't have any mirror around to do good modeling shots.


----------



## Yogathlete

mcb100 said:


> I just went to NM and bought nude patent 120mm So Kate! They're very special to me, as prior  to this purchase I had only owned one pair of Louboutins (and they are, I believe, leopard print, which is gorgeous but I hardly use them because the print is so funky) and those were bought by me many many years ago. I will get much more wear out of neutrals. The sales lady recommended going up a half size because the shoe is very narrow (my feet may be small but even though I fit into normal size shoes fine, I would consider my feet to be a little bit wide.), and that's what I did and I feel like they fit really good. My other pair of louboutins is a 36.5, which is my go to size in most shoes, but in these I got a size 37 and I feel like they fit better. I tried on the 36.5 and they were too snug and narrow. Only thing is, it's going to  take me some practice walking in these--not so much because of the heel height but because of the narrow toe box and the way they are so pointed instead of rounded at the tip. It's a gorgeous shoe though, pictures don't do it justice. I didn't have any mirror around to do good modeling shots.


I also get a 37 in SK and have other Louboutins in 36.5. You made the right call in sizing... They will mold to your foot in time. Nude patent is the ultimate go-to classic color that you can wear with anything! I actually like their nude patent and reach for it far more than their classic black.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

got my pik n luck today! they look a lot better real life than photos online


----------



## Cconit

AtomicLush said:


> If you don't mind asking - what size are you? And what size Iriza did you get? I'm thinking about getting a pair of similar glittery Iriza's, but I've never tried on an Iriza and I can't find any close to my size anywhere near me. Ugh! Thanks!



I am usually a 39 in CL but I got a 38.5 because Iriza's tend to run larger. They are one of the more comfortable style CL too.


----------



## lovemysavior

I picked these up at a Last Call Neiman Marcus in Southern California 2 weeks ago for a great price[emoji7] ...




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovemysavior

MissK_Marie said:


> View attachment 3421818
> 
> 
> My sale finds!


Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

My new purchase pigalle follies 100mm 

They loook so amazing in person [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Forex

lovemysavior said:


> I picked these up at a Last Call Neiman Marcus in Southern California 2 weeks ago for a great price[emoji7] ...
> View attachment 3446278
> View attachment 3446279
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


Love this. I tried to get them at 1st cut but my size sold out


----------



## west of the sun

they are finally here! my unicorns, my gorgeous new to me old cut pigalle 120 in rouge noir! so over the moon, now to find an occasion the wear them out


----------



## Forex

Cconit said:


> Saks Troy, MI


hi, may I ask how this iriza fit? I wonder if its tts thanks


----------



## PurseACold

west of the sun said:


> View attachment 3448802
> 
> View attachment 3448803
> 
> they are finally here! my unicorns, my gorgeous new to me old cut pigalle 120 in rouge noir! so over the moon, now to find an occasion the wear them out


Gorgeous, simply gorgeous!  Glad you found them!


----------



## Cconit

Forex said:


> hi, may I ask how this iriza fit? I wonder if its tts thanks


Yes they are tts. I'm usually a 39 in CL and 38.5 in most everything else and the 38.5 fit perfect. Had I got 39 I would need inserts.


----------



## west of the sun

shout out to rdgldy for helping authenticate these for me  and sorry for spamming but these shoes are honestly just so beautiful! also i dont know how you ladies take such good photos, i felt like a contortionist trying to get semi decent shots haha excuse the messy bathroom


----------



## Forex

west of the sun said:


> shout out to rdgldy for helping authenticate these for me  and sorry for spamming but these shoes are honestly just so beautiful! also i dont know how you ladies take such good photos, i felt like a contortionist trying to get semi decent shots haha excuse the messy bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450818
> View attachment 3450821
> View attachment 3450823


Look great on you   i dont know how other ladies can take great pictures neither, i feel silly trying to take pictures at work lol


----------



## KelseyH2O

zeusthegreatest said:


> got my pik n luck today! they look a lot better real life than photos online
> View attachment 3441741
> View attachment 3441745
> View attachment 3441747


Ahh, absolutely love these! I agree, they look even better on than the pics online. How are they in terms of comfort and sizing?


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> shout out to rdgldy for helping authenticate these for me  and sorry for spamming but these shoes are honestly just so beautiful! also i dont know how you ladies take such good photos, i felt like a contortionist trying to get semi decent shots haha excuse the messy bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450818
> View attachment 3450821
> View attachment 3450823



Congrats! Love those on you *west of the sun*!


----------



## mari_merry

west of the sun said:


> shout out to rdgldy for helping authenticate these for me  and sorry for spamming but these shoes are honestly just so beautiful! also i dont know how you ladies take such good photos, i felt like a contortionist trying to get semi decent shots haha excuse the messy bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450818
> View attachment 3450821
> View attachment 3450823


love them!


----------



## Manchoo78

Just bought these in Paris last week! I'm a Gucci and Jimmy Choo pump girl so these are my first pair of CL's. Love these so much I ordered a pair of booties! Can't wait to get them! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3452125


----------



## Forex

Manchoo78 said:


> Just bought these in Paris last week! I'm a Gucci and Jimmy Choo pump girl so these are my first pair of CL's. Love these so much I ordered a pair of booties! Can't wait to get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452125


Beautiful and welcome to the world of loubies   i was a Gucci girl at one point and now im all about the red soles [emoji8]


----------



## Luv n bags

west of the sun said:


> shout out to rdgldy for helping authenticate these for me  and sorry for spamming but these shoes are honestly just so beautiful! also i dont know how you ladies take such good photos, i felt like a contortionist trying to get semi decent shots haha excuse the messy bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450818
> View attachment 3450821
> View attachment 3450823



Gorgeous.  I have this color in a pair of Simples.  It reminds me of a cinnamon apple! Delish!


----------



## KelseyH2O

Just snagged up a pair of the much coveted Impera heels!! I was too late before they sold out when the model launched, but I've always wanted them terribly; suchhh gorgeous heels. Fortunately, my cousin scored a pair, but she only wore them three times, tops -- and eventually made up her mind to sell them a couple days ago. I offered to buy them off her (family discount included, heh heh), and the rest is history! ^_^ She is a shoe size larger than me, but it turns out, the reason she wore them so little was because they were small and pinched her feet too much. An insole has made them the perfect size for me, and I'm extremely excited to have them in my collection! Will post a mod shot in the morning, in better lighting. Whoop!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

KelseyH2O said:


> Ahh, absolutely love these! I agree, they look even better on than the pics online. How are they in terms of comfort and sizing?


well i am normally 38 in CL heels, 37 in CL sneakers/bik boats etc. so i got 37 and they r very comfy indeed  i thought about them for the whole 3 days after my SA msgd me, so once i contemplated trying  them on - my size was gone and i had to get them from interstate boutique. for $2045AU i did not even think they would disappear, boy i was wrong!


----------



## Manchoo78

Forex said:


> Beautiful and welcome to the world of loubies   i was a Gucci girl at one point and now im all about the red soles [emoji8]



Thanks! I still love my Gucci's and Choo's but I know I'm headed down the Loub rabbit hole!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Manchoo78

Got my second pair in less than a week!


----------



## HCHO

Recently purchased these Tres Nono Flats in blue veau velours.  This is my first pair of the Louboutin shoes and first post!


----------



## mari_merry

HCHO said:


> View attachment 3456992
> View attachment 3456993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased these Tres Nono Flats in blue veau velours.  This is my first pair of the Louboutin shoes and first post!


love them


----------



## HCHO

mari_merry said:


> love them


Thanks so much!


----------



## shoes4ever

HCHO said:


> View attachment 3456992
> View attachment 3456993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased these Tres Nono Flats in blue veau velours.  This is my first pair of the Louboutin shoes and first post!


Ooooh love these! A great first pair - welcome to the Louboutin Club


----------



## tweeety

Newest addition to the red bottom family [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## HCHO

shoes4ever said:


> Ooooh love these! A great first pair - welcome to the Louboutin Club


Thanks so much! I was glad to see a more classic (but fun) style. I ordered them in the camel veau velours as well.  I'm having them sprayed and debating about the soles


----------



## mari_merry

HCHO said:


> *I ordered them in the camel veau velours as well.*


Nice! Would love to see them, too


----------



## HCHO

mari_merry said:


> Nice! Would love to see them, too


I'll post them as soon as I get them back from the cobbler. Just not sure about the soles yet :-/


----------



## Forex

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3459031
> 
> View attachment 3459032
> 
> View attachment 3459033
> 
> 
> Newest addition to the red bottom family [emoji7][emoji173]️


Wow, these look great. I love them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rockpup

Gaetanina 100's via LastCall


----------



## mari_merry

Rockpup said:


> Gaetanina 100's via LastCall


love them!


----------



## ladyleia

Here's my popcorn!


----------



## mcb100

So excited to have gotten my new black leather 150mm madalena's from the Louboutin website today. Service was everything it should be for a pair of shoes that cost about a grand. Got free ground shipping and received my new shoes the next day. Received free gift wrapping. The shoes came wrapped in red tissue paper and then black gift wrap, and then the louboutin box and dust bag. Also received the cutest note that isn't pictured, that says "We hope you enjoy your Christian Louboutin products as they carry you off on magical days and fanciful nights." These shoes are actually surprising comfortable too, compared to my patent So Kate's that, while I love, are quite uncomfortable. I was also happy to be able to get these, as I was told that they are an online exclusive and only sold on the louboutin website and not in stores/boutiques, and even happier when I got them in the mail today and saw that they fit me. Sorry as my pics are so large, not good at uploading them. Please excuse my messy background.


----------



## Forex

mcb100 said:


> So excited to have gotten my new black leather 150mm madalena's from the Louboutin website today. Service was everything it should be for a pair of shoes that cost about a grand. Got free ground shipping and received my new shoes the next day. Received free gift wrapping. The shoes came wrapped in red tissue paper and then black gift wrap, and then the louboutin box and dust bag. Also received the cutest note that isn't pictured, that says "We hope you enjoy your Christian Louboutin products as they carry you off on magical days and fanciful nights." These shoes are actually surprising comfortable too, compared to my patent So Kate's that, while I love, are quite uncomfortable. I was also happy to be able to get these, as I was told that they are an online exclusive and only sold on the louboutin website and not in stores/boutiques, and even happier when I got them in the mail today and saw that they fit me. Sorry as my pics are so large, not good at uploading them. Please excuse my messy background.


Wow, this is tdf. I love this style so much [emoji8] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Christian Louboutin Hot Chick ombre


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Christian Louboutin Confusa 120


----------



## HollywoodRed

GREISSIMO 140 Red/White Vichy Fabric

I saw these a long time ago and they didn't "speak" to me until this year. Looked hot as hell for my date with bf to concert to see Georgia Florida Line.
(Paired with jeans, white tank and cowgirl hat)


----------



## Forex

Ina_loves_bags said:


> View attachment 3469315
> 
> Christian Louboutin Confusa 120


Omg where did you get this beauty, im drooling


----------



## mari_merry

Ina_loves_bags said:


> View attachment 3469311
> 
> Christian Louboutin Hot Chick ombre


Are they not slipping off? I would never get away with that much space 
Gorgeous shoe!


----------



## hhl4vr

Ina_loves_bags said:


> View attachment 3469315
> 
> Christian Louboutin Confusa 120


I love these


----------



## Selenia4




----------



## tweeety

Did some damage and finally added these two to my Louboutin collection [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

tweeety said:


> Did some damage and finally added these two to my Louboutin collection [emoji7]
> View attachment 3474088
> 
> View attachment 3474089


Omg l love these. What is the style of 1st pair, rivierina? I'm bidding on a pair that look like the 2nd one. Hope that i will get them


----------



## tweeety

Forex said:


> Omg l love these. What is the style of 1st pair, rivierina? I'm bidding on a pair that look like the 2nd one. Hope that i will get them



The first one is 
Madame Butterfly Booties 150mm 
I hope you win the shoes!!!! She is absolute gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## VCA21

Hi!
So many beautiful shoes! Here is my first CL pair......


----------



## Forex

VCA21 said:


> Hi!
> So many beautiful shoes! Here is my first CL pair......[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477478
> View attachment 3477479


Wow, beautiful, congrats


----------



## MillerRocks

Edit sorry


----------



## Shrinkkbo

love this pair but they are pretty uncomfortable ,


----------



## bambolina

tweeety said:


> Did some damage and finally added these two to my Louboutin collection [emoji7]
> View attachment 3474088
> 
> View attachment 3474089


Nice additions!
I have the beige MBB and love them so much that I just bought the black ones on ebay ☺️


----------



## MMaiko

Manchoo78 said:


> Got my second pair in less than a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453955



Please tell me the name of these if you know.  TIA!


----------



## stilletogirl




----------



## stilletogirl

My so Kate babies in size 37 patent black


----------



## stilletogirl

My so Kate [emoji151]babies in nude size 37


----------



## DC-Cutie

Haven't posted in years it seems. But here my birthday gifts from Jean Jacque Rousseau. 
Classic new simple in black patent  and merci Allen 100 in black and nude gradient


----------



## cts900

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3495187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in years it seems. But here my birthday gifts from Jean Jacque Rousseau.
> Classic new simple in black patent  and merci Allen 100 in black and nude gradient


What a JOY to see you in here with your new beauties!!!!


----------



## Dany_37

So happy to receive my new CL Karialta boots! In love!!


----------



## stilly

Dany_37 said:


> So happy to receive my new CL Karialta boots! In love!!



Love the boots!!!


----------



## Dany_37

stilly said:


> Love the boots!!!


Thank you!  Just looking at them make me so happy!!


----------



## MBB Fan

Really beautiful. Do you also have pictures wearing them?


----------



## tweeety

Re arrange a few things in my closet and I would like to share this 3 beauty that I have in my CL collection [emoji151][emoji151]


----------



## Natasha210

finally got my hands on a pair of corneille in grieve patent! Love love them. 








Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gatorpooh

So Kate Python Croisade


----------



## HeelAddict

Natasha210 said:


> finally got my hands on a pair of corneille in grieve patent! Love love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous [emoji7]  What is the sizing like with the corneille? I love the toe box on these such a lovely shape x

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Natasha210

HeelAddict said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]  What is the sizing like with the corneille? I love the toe box on these such a lovely shape x
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you! They are beautiful!
I got my cl tts (38) but half size down also fit well just a little tighter but too lazy to stretch them out 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HeelAddict

Natasha210 said:


> Thank you! They are beautiful!
> I got my cl tts (38) but half size down also fit well just a little tighter but too lazy to stretch them out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


That's really useful to know thank you. Enjoy your beautiful new shoes [emoji4] xx


Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cbouchex

Adox Boots was love at first sight


----------



## Materielgrrl

I purchased a pair of Country Croche's on eBay last week.  Very excited but a bit let down.  I wore them twice, once a work for pics then again at home for 20 mins and when I took them off one of the hooks with the loop just fell off.  Luckily it was the top one so I can still wear with pants, and I reached out to CL and am sending in a form with pics to request a replacement piece to take to a cobbler to replace.  I still love them.


----------



## princess621

cbouchex said:


> Adox Boots was love at first sight



So pretty!! Do you have any modeling pics? [emoji848]


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

first pair of red pumps on the way [emoji847]


----------



## SweetTea26

My bf surprised me with my first pair of Louboutins for my birthday, and I couldn't be happier [emoji51]. Here are my beauties - Pigalle Follies 100 Black Patent


----------



## cbouchex

princess621 said:


> So pretty!! Do you have any modeling pics? [emoji848]


No but I can take some for you! Do u want to see them with jeans or a dress and tights?


----------



## MBB Fan

I think both would be nice.


----------



## mama13drama99

Materielgrrl said:


> View attachment 3523340
> View attachment 3523347
> View attachment 3523353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a pair of Country Croche's on eBay last week.  Very excited but a bit let down.  I wore them twice, once a work for pics then again at home for 20 mins and when I took them off one of the hooks with the loop just fell off.  Luckily it was the top one so I can still wear with pants, and I reached out to CL and am sending in a form with pics to request a replacement piece to take to a cobbler to replace.  I still love them.



I really like the look of these boots!


----------



## Forex

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3516066
> 
> View attachment 3516067
> 
> View attachment 3516068
> 
> 
> Re arrange a few things in my closet and I would like to share this 3 beauty that I have in my CL collection [emoji151][emoji151]



All three are beautiful, especially the love me. I love that style so much that i wish to add a white one to my collection.


----------



## Forex

Natasha210 said:


> finally got my hands on a pair of corneille in grieve patent! Love love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app



Love love love the toe box. Are they hard to find?


----------



## Forex

Materielgrrl said:


> View attachment 3523340
> View attachment 3523347
> View attachment 3523353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a pair of Country Croche's on eBay last week.  Very excited but a bit let down.  I wore them twice, once a work for pics then again at home for 20 mins and when I took them off one of the hooks with the loop just fell off.  Luckily it was the top one so I can still wear with pants, and I reached out to CL and am sending in a form with pics to request a replacement piece to take to a cobbler to replace.  I still love them.



I hope they send you the replacement piece soon. They are so cool and you look great in them


----------



## Forex

SweetTea26 said:


> My bf surprised me with my first pair of Louboutins for my birthday, and I couldn't be happier [emoji51]. Here are my beauties - Pigalle Follies 100 Black Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524244



Congrats and happy belated birthday. You will love PF since they are so comfortable


----------



## highheeladdict

So Kate patent Endre  such a gorgeous share of blue


----------



## grtlegs

Is this a new color?..... have not seen before.....


----------



## highheeladdict

grtlegs said:


> Is this a new color?..... have not seen before.....



I haven't seen it before either. I think, it's new for the SS 2017 collection.
I just noticed I typed it wrong, it's "EnCre", not "EnDre".
And of course "shade", not "share"... I hate that keyboard...


----------



## grtlegs

is it available on Cl web site?....this is terrible for my budget......but I got to have....


----------



## highheeladdict

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-487955.html


----------



## Nellybrook

cbouchex said:


> No but I can take some for you! Do u want to see them with jeans or a dress and tights?


I would, I was considering buying some high boots but these might be better.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I haven't posted in a while but needed to share these beauties!  Goldopumps on sale from Neiman [emoji7]


----------



## stellaking

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate patent Endre  such a gorgeous share of blue
> View attachment 3535065
> 
> View attachment 3535066


Are theylook alike electric blue?or purple?
thank you


----------



## girlinheels

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3459031
> 
> View attachment 3459032
> 
> View attachment 3459033
> 
> 
> Newest addition to the red bottom family [emoji7][emoji173]️



I have loved those forever! Can you tell me the name of the style you bought, and any sizing info? I'm usually a US 7 (37.5 in Lady Peeps, 38), so I wonder what size I would need if I happen to see these.


----------



## stellaking

highheeladdict said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-487955.html



They looks a little bit darker than my Anouks，These pix are With/Without flash


----------



## highheeladdict

stellaking said:


> Are theylook alike electric blue?or purple?
> thank you



They are darker than electric blue. I own a pair of Cross Blake in electric blue and the Encre blue is much darker.


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Got these in October and love them!


----------



## Camietedie

My first ever CL. Simple pump 88mm


----------



## Garciavilla

My first Louboutins! So excited to wear these! Cavalitta 100s


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

New shoes, my first Louboutins! Pipina wedges in black calf leather, 55mm, bought on sale before Christmas at Neiman Marcus. _Understated and gorgeous!_ BTW, I tried protecting the sole with a Zagg screen protector, according to some old tutorials it works. BUT they must have changed the product, the new Zaggs promptly fell off in the first hour of wear, not being very sticky to begin with. Anyways... enjoy!


----------



## Rockpup

Fifi 100 in Patent Universe, gotten in the sale from the Dallas boutique.


----------



## rowie1985

I've ordered both of these pairs, the pigalle follies I black and the pigalle follies in nude patent, should be with me early next week, so excited to get them, glad the exchange rate is favourable for buying from the uk in Australia at the moment!


----------



## ProShopper1

Rockpup said:


> Fifi 100 in Patent Universe, gotten in the sale from the Dallas boutique.


Do you loooove them?  I had them on hold but didn't pull the trigger. I'm sure they're long gone now though. I just couldn't do it without seeing them in person first.


----------



## Rockpup

Proshopper1: I'd spent some time in the black Patent Fifi's at a boutique, but was holding out for this color. I was lucky that someone here found a pair in my size at the Dallas boutique on sale last month.


----------



## Rachel965

100 Pigalle Foilles in gold glitter


----------



## katja_246

Joining Rachel with my glitter follies in silver, got them just before New Years Eve on sale(!!), have to say I love the gold as well!


----------



## Rachel965

katja_246 said:


> Joining Rachel with my glitter follies in silver, got them just before New Years Eve on sale(!!), have to say I love the gold as well!
> View attachment 3566848


They're great.  Why not leave a trail of glitter in your wake!


----------



## giantswing

Hey all!

Have been wanting a pair of Loubs for a while. I have tiny feet (34/4) and never had a pair of high heels till I was in my mid twenties and could afford a more expensive shoe. Decided on Corneille in the Givree leather in black. Figured it was classic. They are super comfortable, and pretty TTS.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My 5th Christian Louboutin boots and 11th shoes in CL ( but this fun fun booties was on sale luckily and it's my first sale purchase ) Thanks for letting me share my joy & shoes addiction...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Garciavilla said:


> My first Louboutins! So excited to wear these! Cavalitta 100s
> View attachment 3560479
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560481
> 
> View attachment 3560482
> 
> View attachment 3560483
> 
> View attachment 3560484


Congratulation!!! WOW I really LOVE your cool boots!


----------



## smacedo

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3567110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5th Christian Louboutin boots and 11th shoes in CL ( but this fun fun booties was on sale luckily and it's my first sale purchase ) Thanks for letting me share my joy & shoes addiction...



Ummm, these are too cute! Where did you get them? I didn't see them at the CL boutique sale here in vegas. Although, I only went to one boutique. They look like they might actually be comfortable too. Do you mind if I ask what the sale price was?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

smacedo said:


> Ummm, these are too cute! Where did you get them? I didn't see them at the CL boutique sale here in vegas. Although, I only went to one boutique. They look like they might actually be comfortable too. Do you mind if I ask what the sale price was?


Yes No prob I don't mind - I've got from NM and it was 60 % off from $1195 to $478, a big steal and my first sale purchase for CL ever  I didn't plan shopping for CL shoes but my size was just there by a chance when I went shopping for other brands shoes the day  It's pretty comfortable for 100mm CL because its boots and suede.


----------



## smacedo

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes No prob I don't mind - I've got from NM and it was 60 % off from $1195 to $478, a big steal and my first sale purchase for CL ever  I didn't plan shopping for CL shoes but my size was just there by a chance when I went shopping for other brands shoes the day  It's pretty comfortable for 100mm CL because its boots and suede.



Ugh, I love and hate sale season. Everyone has different stuff on sale!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

smacedo said:


> Ugh, I love and hate sale season. Everyone has different stuff on sale!


Oh..I understand what you mean the feeling of "love and hate"  
well...actually this is my only sale purchase, but I always miss all the sales on any brands and I usually just droll people's beautiful sales scores here


----------



## smacedo

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh..I understand what you mean the feeling of "love and hate"
> well...actually this is my only sale purchase, but I always miss all the sales on any brands and I usually just droll people's beautiful sales scores here



The CL boutique had a pair I liked, but I wasn't in love with them so I passed. But Farfetch has valentino rockstuds on sale for $597 and I'm itching to pull the trigger.


----------



## Sisi12

katja_246 said:


> Joining Rachel with my glitter follies in silver, got them just before New Years Eve on sale(!!), have to say I love the gold as well!
> View attachment 3566848


Here's my disco pair, yet to be worn ❤️


----------



## shoes4ever

Lagoyata 85mm - the colors remind me of Mardi Gras. Party time for my feet


----------



## shoes4ever

Black patent Rolling Spikes - super comfy AND on sale


----------



## highheeladdict

Those cute little babies came home from Spain with me:
So Kate Celeste


----------



## kaleida

New Pigalle Follies 100mm and I posted a question in the sizing thread about these - if anyone can help me out I would appreciate it!  38.5 is comfortably snug all over on day 1... toes pressed against the front, heel pressed against the back, but toes are not scrunched/curled lengthwise.  Toes are squished side to side but I have narrow feet so it's not an uncomfortable squish at all. Should I aim for "uncomfortably snug" on day 1 so that they stretch out to "comfortably snug" later?  Or does this sound like it is the right size?  I think if I go down half a size then I will have lengthwise scrunching of the toes and a big effort to get my heel in.  These just pop right on (as long as I have some lotion on my toes to get my toes to slide all the way in first) and they feel comfortably snug.


----------



## rowie1985

Both of these just arrived today, the pigalle follies definitely feel less comfortable than the pigalle and my toes are more squished but hoping with a bit of stretch they give a bit more, couldn't go up a size as they'd be too big up the top.


----------



## smacedo

kaleida said:


> New Pigalle Follies 100mm and I posted a question in the sizing thread about these - if anyone can help me out I would appreciate it!  38.5 is comfortably snug all over on day 1... toes pressed against the front, heel pressed against the back, but toes are not scrunched/curled lengthwise.  Toes are squished side to side but I have narrow feet so it's not an uncomfortable squish at all. Should I aim for "uncomfortably snug" on day 1 so that they stretch out to "comfortably snug" later?  Or does this sound like it is the right size?  I think if I go down half a size then I will have lengthwise scrunching of the toes and a big effort to get my heel in.  These just pop right on (as long as I have some lotion on my toes to get my toes to slide all the way in first) and they feel comfortably snug.
> 
> View attachment 3568232
> View attachment 3568233



I wouldn't go down in size. I think you're in the right size for your foot. To be honest I don't have one pair of Loubs that are "comfortable". They all have a level of hurt to them. These should stretch just a bit though. If you're trying to stretch them you could always put them on while wearing socks to help widen the toe box area.


----------



## kaleida

smacedo said:


> I wouldn't go down in size. I think you're in the right size for your foot. To be honest I don't have one pair of Loubs that are "comfortable". They all have a level of hurt to them. These should stretch just a bit though. If you're trying to stretch them you could always put them on while wearing socks to help widen the toe box area.



Thank you for your reply   That size actually was very "comfortable" for me with is exactly what made me think they might be too big; lol!  I was expecting more discomfort 

I think I do need the 1/2 size smaller because I put them on one more time to think about it, walked around on the carpet, and my heel popped right out while I was walking.  I think it's a combination of narrow feet plus the lotion on the top of my toes,  my toes were able to fit a little farther forward into the toe box without scrunching uncomfortably... and the top of heel cup doesn't dig in at all ...so out came my heel.  But 8 is all sold out  so sad.... maybe next year I can get these in the right size.


----------



## ProShopper1

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3567542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black patent Rolling Spikes - super comfy AND on sale


Where'd you find them!    So pretty!


----------



## smacedo

kaleida said:


> Thank you for your reply   That size actually was very "comfortable" for me with is exactly what made me think they might be too big; lol!  I was expecting more discomfort
> 
> I think I do need the 1/2 size smaller because I put them on one more time to think about it, walked around on the carpet, and my heel popped right out while I was walking.  I think it's a combination of narrow feet plus the lotion on the top of my toes,  my toes were able to fit a little farther forward into the toe box without scrunching uncomfortably... and the top of heel cup doesn't dig in at all ...so out came my heel.  But 8 is all sold out  so sad.... maybe next year I can get these in the right size.



Hmmmm. Have you thought about putting the heel inserts in the back of the shoe? This will help fill that gap so your heel doesn't slip. Might also be comfy too. Loub sizing is always tricky. You might lose that "comfortable" feeling by going down half a size.


----------



## kaleida

smacedo said:


> Hmmmm. Have you thought about putting the heel inserts in the back of the shoe? This will help fill that gap so your heel doesn't slip. Might also be comfy too. Loub sizing is always tricky. You might lose that "comfortable" feeling by going down half a size.



I keep buying leather shoes that feel comfortably snug on day 1 but then feeling disappointed with how much they stretched after a few weeks of wear... so in my next purchase I'm aiming for uncomfortably snug on day 1 and then hopefully it stretches to comfortably snug   (or as comfortable as a pointy toe high heel shoe could be....lol)

These ended up going back because my heel came out so easily on day 1 ... I can only picture that getting worse instead of better and I have other black patent shoes that I can wear while I wait for my size to come back in stock


----------



## Rami00

My first two pairs arrived today! I love these!!!


----------



## Mariqueen

blkclk said:


> Cleaning my shoe closet... here are some of my Louboutins...


What style are those pink and baby blue ones on the bottom rack with the satin bows???


----------



## label24

My New!!! Finally.... allenissima 130


----------



## gatorpooh

Senora 100mm 
White + patent leather =


----------



## SerenaleviB

My first pair!


----------



## giantswing

SerenaleviB said:


> My first pair!
> 
> View attachment 3574581
> View attachment 3574579


How lovely! And what a tiny waist you have!


----------



## goldenfountain

I hope these are not too many photos..soo excited to share with you my first ever Pigalle and CL in the 85mm height. They fit true to size if i insert an insole for extra comfort, im an IT35 designer shoes. Lover them so much!! The red soles look stunning and i dont want to put any extra soles to cover them! 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hhl4vr

goldenfountain said:


> I hope these are not too many photos..soo excited to share with you my first ever Pigalle and CL in the 85mm height. They fit true to size if i insert an insole for extra comfort, im an IT35 designer shoes. Lover them so much!! The red soles look stunning and i dont want to put any extra soles to cover them!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Thanks for sharing - they are lovely and you look great in them.  You can never have too many photos of heels.


----------



## Ashlynl1

giantswing said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Have been wanting a pair of Loubs for a while. I have tiny feet (34/4) and never had a pair of high heels till I was in my mid twenties and could afford a more expensive shoe. Decided on Corneille in the Givree leather in black. Figured it was classic. They are super comfortable, and pretty TTS.


Those are classic!


----------



## goldenfountain

hhl4vr said:


> Thanks for sharing - they are lovely and you look great in them.  You can never have too many photos of heels.


Thanks so much! To my surprise, they felt quite comfy to walk in


----------



## Rbyoung88

I just got some disco so Kates and a pair of Mary Janes. Both were final sale for $278 at saks.


----------



## highheeladdict

My new-to-me Pigalle 100 patent turquoise. The former owner bought them in 2011 at a Louboutin Boutique in Paris... I think, she only wore them once or twice since she bought them, they are almost as good as new Only minor signs of wear on the soles.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Bought a pair of new to me Ron Ron Zeppa patent wedges.  Mentioned in another thread that the Pipina's didn't work for me, made by size 9's look like pointy boats.  Love them they are so comfortable.  And I'm on my second pair of Lug Soles.  While I'm waiting on my country crochets
to be fixed, I saw a pair of Who Runs!  They arrived a few minutes ago and I love them even more, more comfortable in the toe area.


----------



## smacedo

Materielgrrl said:


> Bought a pair of new to me Ron Ron Zeppa patent wedges.  Mentioned in another thread that the Pipina's didn't work for me, made by size 9's look like pointy boats.  Love them they are so comfortable.  And I'm on my second pair of Lug Soles.  While I'm waiting on my country crochets
> to be fixed, I saw a pair of Who Runs!  They arrived a few minutes ago and I love them even more, more comfortable in the toe area.
> View attachment 3580544
> View attachment 3580551
> View attachment 3580552



The boots are super chic!


----------



## label24

Mi new follies Pink dolly


----------



## Luv n bags

Materielgrrl said:


> Bought a pair of new to me Ron Ron Zeppa patent wedges.  Mentioned in another thread that the Pipina's didn't work for me, made by size 9's look like pointy boats.  Love them they are so comfortable.  And I'm on my second pair of Lug Soles.  While I'm waiting on my country crochets
> to be fixed, I saw a pair of Who Runs!  They arrived a few minutes ago and I love them even more, more comfortable in the toe area.
> View attachment 3580544
> View attachment 3580551
> View attachment 3580552



Love the boots!


----------



## Maanikinz

Hi everyone! My boyfriend bought me my first so Kate's 41.5 in white pearlescent and my god they are so uncomfortable! I have a few pre 2013 pigalle 120s and they are so comfortable I could do a whole beyonce dance routine in them but these so Kate's kill me! I was trying to figure out why I felt like I was gonna fall forward I did some research and found out size 41 to 42 have a 5.5 inch heel! So if you're 41 to 42 and considering buying Kate's huuuuunny..... just know you're walking on a nearly 140mm heel not 120mm, it won't stop me buying more Kate's they're so beautiful!


----------



## Barbielove215

Are these real louboutin?


----------



## Barbielove215

.


----------



## smacedo

Barbielove215 said:


> Are these real louboutin?



There's probably a thread somewhere for authenticating Loubs. You'll probably want to post them there. But imo they're looking real. The photo of the soles is too close up. And it would be easier to tell if the photos were taken straight on. They look like they might be Pigalle Platos.


----------



## Barbielove215

I will have to find that thread! These are my very first pair of CL and I got them second hand so it makes me extremely excited to hear you say they are looking like the real deal!!!


----------



## Barbielove215

And yes the seller did say that they are Pigalle Plato


----------



## smacedo

Barbielove215 said:


> And yes the seller did say that they are Pigalle Plato



They look good to me from the photos you posted. Congrats on your first pair! Not sure what you paid, but I always suggest hitting up the CL boutiques during sale season. You can score some great seasonal styles and colors.


----------



## Barbielove215

smacedo said:


> They look good to me from the photos you posted. Congrats on your first pair! Not sure what you paid, but I always suggest hitting up the CL boutiques during sale season. You can score some great seasonal styles and colors.




When is sale season?!?!? I only paid $200 for these Pigalle Plato. Retail I believe is $795. Is that a good deal for used? I would love to be able to start a collection like I have with Louis Vuitton over the past 10 years But I'm only 23. And a server at Olive Garden about to start college part time. So sale season is my favorite season!


----------



## smacedo

Barbielove215 said:


> When is sale season?!?!? I only paid $200 for these Pigalle Plato. Retail I believe is $795. Is that a good deal for used? I would love to be able to start a collection like I have with Louis Vuitton over the past 10 years But I'm only 23. And a server at Olive Garden about to start college part time. So sale season is my favorite season!



Yes. I'd say you got a good deal on those. Sale season just ended. The boutiques will usually have 2 sales per year. One around summer time....like June/ July and then end of season around Nov/Dec/Jan. I live in vegas so I feel like the sales go a little longer here. The Department stores will also go on sale around the same time too. Neimans/Saks/Barneys. 

But I personally love the CL boutique sale. They usually have WAY more styles on sale then the department stores. This year I ended getting some Valentino Rockstuds on sale, but when I hit the CL boutique they had different colors of So Kates on sale, Pigalle Follies, booties, flats etc. I would say they're usually around 40%-60% off the original price. So it's definitely worth saving up for. Especially to have a brand new pair.


----------



## Barbielove215

smacedo said:


> Yes. I'd say you got a good deal on those. Sale season just ended. The boutiques will usually have 2 sales per year. One around summer time....like June/ July and then end of season around Nov/Dec/Jan. I live in vegas so I feel like the sales go a little longer here. The Department stores will also go on sale around the same time too. Neimans/Saks/Barneys.
> 
> But I personally love the CL boutique sale. They usually have WAY more styles on sale then the department stores. This year I ended getting some Valentino Rockstuds on sale, but when I hit the CL boutique they had different colors of So Kates on sale, Pigalle Follies, booties, flats etc. I would say they're usually around 40%-60% off the original price. So it's definitely worth saving up for. Especially to have a brand new pair.




Ok now I wish I didn't so much during Victoria's Secret Semi annual sale I would've rather got new myself new louboutin for Christmas and not lingerie for my bf hahaha !!! I LIVE IN VEGAS TOO!!!! I for some reason thought CL would never go on sale! I will most def be buying a brand new pair next sale season! I have my eyes on the So Kate's no matter how uncomfortable everyone says they are. Would you recocommend getting the red bottoms re dipped so look new again? I was also looking into the clear protectors. Or would doing something like this damage the shoe?


----------



## PurseACold

highheeladdict said:


> My new-to-me Pigalle 100 patent turquoise. The former owner bought them in 2011 at a Louboutin Boutique in Paris... I think, she only wore them once or twice since she bought them, they are almost as good as new Only minor signs of wear on the soles.
> View attachment 3580504
> View attachment 3580505


Gorgeous! Enjoy them!


----------



## So_Louboutin

Haven't posted in a while but was too excited not to share when these arrived today [emoji847]...
	

		
			
		

		
	





So Kate 120 Glitter Tisse Poudre


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Maanikinz said:


> Hi everyone! My boyfriend bought me my first so Kate's 41.5 in white pearlescent and my god they are so uncomfortable! I have a few pre 2013 pigalle 120s and they are so comfortable I could do a whole beyonce dance routine in them but these so Kate's kill me! I was trying to figure out why I felt like I was gonna fall forward I did some research and found out size 41 to 42 have a 5.5 inch heel! So if you're 41 to 42 and considering buying Kate's huuuuunny..... just know you're walking on a nearly 140mm heel not 120mm, it won't stop me buying more Kate's they're so beautiful!


Congrats on a new pair! The color is magnificent!


----------



## Passau

Hey Materielgrrl,  Can you tell me if your boots are TTS?  I can't decide between Who Walks and Who Runs?   TIA!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Passau said:


> Hey Materielgrrl,  Can you tell me if your boots are TTS?  I can't decide between Who Walks and Who Runs?   TIA!


 
They are TTS.  I only bought these 1/2 size up because they were available in that size to buy on eBay.  I have a similar pair of country croche's also in a 40.5.  I normally wear a 40 and if they were available in that size I would have bought them.  They are quite roomy in the toe area!


----------



## Passau

Thanks, Materielgrrl!  I am thinking of buying Who Walks as I like the mini buckles....


----------



## baldjohn

Maanikinz said:


> Hi everyone! My boyfriend bought me my first so Kate's 41.5 in white pearlescent and my god they are so uncomfortable! I have a few pre 2013 pigalle 120s and they are so comfortable I could do a whole beyonce dance routine in them but these so Kate's kill me! I was trying to figure out why I felt like I was gonna fall forward I did some research and found out size 41 to 42 have a 5.5 inch heel! So if you're 41 to 42 and considering buying Kate's huuuuunny..... just know you're walking on a nearly 140mm heel not 120mm, it won't stop me buying more Kate's they're so beautiful!


Hi Maanikinz, I love your white pearlescent so kates.  Have you got any side by side pics with the pigalles you mention?  With practice I hope the so kates will get easier.  I assume you wear a lot of heels


----------



## Passau

Update: Got the Who Walks boots but the color (metallic black) looked more like grey than black so I'm returning them...


----------



## Materielgrrl

Sorry they didn't work for you.  There are other styles this season with the lug sole.  Hopefully you will find your pair.


----------



## loveydovey35

So_Louboutin said:


> Haven't posted in a while but was too excited not to share when these arrived today [emoji847]...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586072
> View attachment 3586073
> View attachment 3586074
> 
> So Kate 120 Glitter Tisse Poudre



GORGEOUS!!! I love these!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

I ordered a pair of yellow Pigalles on pre-order a week ago, expecting them in early May, and they came in yesterday, I am so excited!!!! The color is so far our there for me but I loved it so much that I had to get them.

A few weeks ago I got the Decoltish in black and loved them so much I ordered a pair in pink suede, super comfortable to walk in, my furry baby was very interested in them too!


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> I ordered a pair of yellow Pigalles on pre-order a week ago, expecting them in early May, and they came in yesterday, I am so excited!!!! The color is so far our there for me but I loved it so much that I had to get them.
> 
> A few weeks ago I got the Decoltish in black and loved them so much I ordered a pair in pink suede, super comfortable to walk in, my furry baby was very interested in them too!


They are all lovely


----------



## mIella

loveydovey35 said:


> I ordered a pair of yellow Pigalles on pre-order a week ago, expecting them in early May, and they came in yesterday, I am so excited!!!! The color is so far our there for me but I loved it so much that I had to get them.
> 
> A few weeks ago I got the Decoltish in black and loved them so much I ordered a pair in pink suede, super comfortable to walk in, my furry baby was very interested in them too!


Congrats on your new beauties @loveydovey35 ! What are the Decoltish like? This seem to be a new style and I'm wondering if the toe box similar to some Pigalle Follies I'm eyeing. And do you find them more comfortable than the Pigalles?


----------



## highheeladdict

The Decoltish are a combination of the "Decollete 554" toebox and the curved "Fetish" heel.
http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/de_en/shop/women/decoltish-veau-velours-454237.html


----------



## loveydovey35

mIella said:


> Congrats on your new beauties @loveydovey35 ! What are the Decoltish like? This seem to be a new style and I'm wondering if the toe box similar to some Pigalle Follies I'm eyeing. And do you find them more comfortable than the Pigalles?



Hello mIella,
highheeladdict above is correct, they are a combination of the Decollate 554 toebox with a curved heel. I find them extremely comfortable to walk in, and will get more pairs as more colors come out. As you know, the toebox on the Pigalle is smaller, and although I find them comfortable to walk in, they are not as comfortable as the Decoltish, IMO. That did not, however, stop me from buying the Pigalles in a the Full Moon color, they arrived yesterday, and I am wearing them today, love them because they are so different, enough of the neutral, boring colors!


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello mIella,
> highheeladdict above is correct, they are a combination of the Decollate 554 toebox with a curved heel. I find them extremely comfortable to walk in, and will get more pairs as more colors come out. As you know, the toebox on the Pigalle is smaller, and although I find them comfortable to walk in, they are not as comfortable as the Decoltish, IMO. That did not, however, stop me from buying the Pigalles in a the Full Moon color, they arrived yesterday, and I am wearing them today, love them because they are so different, enough of the neutral, boring colors!



thanks for sharing -they are gorgeous


----------



## NewToPF

I have never posted here but wanted to know people's thoughts...purchased my first pair of CL's online directly through their website...have been patiently waiting and they came today. I love these shoes and they are sold out in my size and color everywhere else and they happened to be in stock in my size and color so I bought them. They just came and the size I need is out of stock again but I'm not thrilled with the stitching...is this common/acceptable? Should I return them? I also noticed the loop on the L isn't fully intact. Is this from people trying them on? The stitching bothers me more than the L!  Thanks!!!!

They are the Demi You 100 mm


----------



## loveydovey35

I would return them, write them a letter and they should replace them. Sometimes I purchase directly from the website and when something like this happens they always "mysteriously" have a replacement pair....


----------



## NewToPF

loveydovey35 said:


> I would return them, write them a letter and they should replace them. Sometimes I purchase directly from the website and when something like this happens they always "mysteriously" have a replacement pair....


Thanks for the tip. I called them and the woman was a little dismissive. She told me I could just return them for a refund but wasn't really helpful as far as a replacement goes and gave me two boutiques to call that *may* have them in. It's unfortunate that they can't do that for me as I was on hold with one for a half hour and finally spoke with someone who actually was just taking a message. Ahhh!


----------



## loveydovey35

I am so sorry to hear about your experience, that is terrible. I have never had a bad experience with them but can understand how frustrating it can be when this happens. If you absolutely love the shoes and you can live with the "defects" keep them, but honestly, there will always be another pair that will steal your heart, for the money that you are paying you should be HAPPY and LOVE your shoes. Good luck.


----------



## NewToPF

I am so sad because this is my first experience and I do love the shoes, but not thrilled with the defect or service so far haha!


----------



## loveydovey35

Completely understandable


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Yes I would return them too. Keep us updated!


----------



## gatorpooh

Did a little Valentine's shopping today. I keep swearing I'm done with So Kates because they are so painful, but I ended up bringing home another pair [emoji57]


----------



## mIella

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello mIella,
> highheeladdict above is correct, they are a combination of the Decollate 554 toebox with a curved heel. I find them extremely comfortable to walk in, and will get more pairs as more colors come out. As you know, the toebox on the Pigalle is smaller, and although I find them comfortable to walk in, they are not as comfortable as the Decoltish, IMO. That did not, however, stop me from buying the Pigalles in a the Full Moon color, they arrived yesterday, and I am wearing them today, love them because they are so different, enough of the neutral, boring colors!


Thanks that was very helpful! I find the curved heel subtle but very sexy, and the 100mm height appeals to me too as they might be an all-day shoe as opposed to the So Kates. A pair of Decoltish is now on my radar , just need to find an excuse to spend the money.

That Full Moon colour though WOW eye popping indeed.


----------



## loveydovey35

That Full Moon colour though WOW eye popping indeed.[/QUOTE]
 loveeee them!

and share your photos if you do get them!


----------



## loveydovey35

gatorpooh said:


> Did a little Valentine's shopping today. I keep swearing I'm done with So Kates because they are so painful, but I ended up bringing home another pair [emoji57]
> View attachment 3602505




loveeee these, I have a pair in the nude but have only worn them to dinner as they are so painful. Do you wear yours all day, and if so, do you do anything to alleviate the pain?


----------



## flakky305

One décolleté 554 wasn't enough[emoji12]


----------



## stilly

gatorpooh said:


> Did a little Valentine's shopping today. I keep swearing I'm done with So Kates because they are so painful, but I ended up bringing home another pair [emoji57]
> View attachment 3602505



They're so beautiful how could you resist? 
Enjoy them!


----------



## nashpoo

loveydovey35 said:


> I ordered a pair of yellow Pigalles on pre-order a week ago, expecting them in early May, and they came in yesterday, I am so excited!!!! The color is so far our there for me but I loved it so much that I had to get them.
> 
> A few weeks ago I got the Decoltish in black and loved them so much I ordered a pair in pink suede, super comfortable to walk in, my furry baby was very interested in them too!



Gorgeous! I just ordered those light pink ones too! They're going to be my first pair of loubs [emoji7] I hope they're as comfy as you say!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

flakky305 said:


> One décolleté 554 wasn't enough[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604828


Wow fantastic! I love the red ones especially!!!


----------



## grtlegs

what color is the red one?....is it "poppy"?


----------



## flakky305

grtlegs said:


> what color is the red one?....is it "poppy"?



It is Pavot


----------



## gatorpooh

loveydovey35 said:


> loveeee these, I have a pair in the nude but have only worn them to dinner as they are so painful. Do you wear yours all day, and if so, do you do anything to alleviate the pain?



Unfortunately I can only wear mine to dinner, the theatre, or parties where I do a lot of sitting. I usually end up taking them off at some point as well. I have one pair in regular leather that are a little less painful, but the patent is a killer!


----------



## gatorpooh

stilly said:


> They're so beautiful how could you resist?
> Enjoy them!



Thanks Stilly! I am definitely enjoying them


----------



## grtlegs

flakky305 said:


> It is Pavot



Love that color.....


----------



## mIella

Hey everyone! For this new year, I'm stepping off the So Kate train a little and went for a pair of purple suede Pigalle Follies 100mm.

I absolutely love the colour, even though it's a bit similar to my blue suede So Kates as the photos below show. The other thing I wasn't too sure about is the extra toe cleavage which I'm not such a big fan of, but in the end the shape and finish of this style really won me over. And to be honest for me the 100mm height is just as sexy as the 120mm, and looking at the photos maybe actual difference isn't as much as 20, but they do seem slightly more comfortable to walk in. Now I find myself eyeing a pair of Decoltish next …


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Hey everyone! For this new year, I'm stepping off the So Kate train a little and went for a pair of purple suede Pigalle Follies 100mm.
> 
> I absolutely love the colour, even though it's a bit similar to my blue suede So Kates as the photos below show. The other thing I wasn't too sure about is the extra toe cleavage which I'm not such a big fan of, but in the end the shape and finish of this style really won me over. And to be honest for me the 100mm height is just as sexy as the 120mm, and looking at the photos maybe actual difference isn't as much as 20, but they do seem slightly more comfortable to walk in. Now I find myself eyeing a pair of Decoltish next …
> 
> View attachment 3610674
> View attachment 3610675
> View attachment 3610676
> View attachment 3610678



I love the bright purple *mlella*!


----------



## becca7401

I got married yesterday in Loubs! And I bought my sister her first pair (these were my fourth) for her to wear for the wedding, and as a bridesmaid thank you present. Mine are the Crissos Glittex/Laminato Sirene - I didn't actually love them at first but the more I tried them on the more I fell in love with them, and on the day they were absolutely perfect - especially the glittery toe!

My sister went for (I think) the Ditassima - I can't actually find the style online, it's obviously a classic, and since she has naturally taken the box and receipt with her I can't check (I mean I could always just call I guess )


----------



## grtlegs

mIella said:


> Hey everyone! For this new year, I'm stepping off the So Kate train a little and went for a pair of purple suede Pigalle Follies 100mm.
> 
> I absolutely love the colour, even though it's a bit similar to my blue suede So Kates as the photos below show. The other thing I wasn't too sure about is the extra toe cleavage which I'm not such a big fan of, but in the end the shape and finish of this style really won me over. And to be honest for me the 100mm height is just as sexy as the 120mm, and looking at the photos maybe actual difference isn't as much as 20, but they do seem slightly more comfortable to walk in. Now I find myself eyeing a pair of Decoltish next …
> 
> View attachment 3610674
> View attachment 3610675
> View attachment 3610676
> View attachment 3610678


----------



## grtlegs

mIella said:


> Hey everyone! For this new year, I'm stepping off the So Kate train a little and went for a pair of purple suede Pigalle Follies 100mm.
> 
> I absolutely love the colour, even though it's a bit similar to my blue suede So Kates as the photos below show. The other thing I wasn't too sure about is the extra toe cleavage which I'm not such a big fan of, but in the end the shape and finish of this style really won me over. And to be honest for me the 100mm height is just as sexy as the 120mm, and looking at the photos maybe actual difference isn't as much as 20, but they do seem slightly more comfortable to walk in. Now I find myself eyeing a pair of Decoltish next …
> 
> View attachment 3610674
> View attachment 3610675
> View attachment 3610676
> View attachment 3610678



Hi there:

I too have stepped off the So Kate train for the Pigalle Follies train.....I can actually walk and last much longer with the Follies, and I agree, very minor difference in the look.....in fact, I have had women ask if I was wearing So Kate's while wearing Follies


----------



## LKBennettlover

mIella said:


> Hey everyone! For this new year, I'm stepping off the So Kate train a little and went for a pair of purple suede Pigalle Follies 100mm.
> 
> I absolutely love the colour, even though it's a bit similar to my blue suede So Kates as the photos below show. The other thing I wasn't too sure about is the extra toe cleavage which I'm not such a big fan of, but in the end the shape and finish of this style really won me over. And to be honest for me the 100mm height is just as sexy as the 120mm, and looking at the photos maybe actual difference isn't as much as 20, but they do seem slightly more comfortable to walk in. Now I find myself eyeing a pair of Decoltish next …
> 
> Wow those are super gorgeous. I love the colour!
> Louise x


----------



## LKBennettlover

I'll try again, loving the Pigalle Follies, super gorgeous, I love the colour
Louise xx


----------



## hhl4vr

mIella said:


> Hey everyone! For this new year, I'm stepping off the So Kate train a little and went for a pair of purple suede Pigalle Follies 100mm.
> 
> I absolutely love the colour, even though it's a bit similar to my blue suede So Kates as the photos below show. The other thing I wasn't too sure about is the extra toe cleavage which I'm not such a big fan of, but in the end the shape and finish of this style really won me over. And to be honest for me the 100mm height is just as sexy as the 120mm, and looking at the photos maybe actual difference isn't as much as 20, but they do seem slightly more comfortable to walk in. Now I find myself eyeing a pair of Decoltish next …
> 
> View attachment 3610674
> View attachment 3610675
> View attachment 3610676
> View attachment 3610678


Both pairs are gorgeous -what lovely colours.


----------



## NewToPF

loveydovey35 said:


> Completely understandable



As an update - The actual online store is STILL processing my return, they are in the phase of deeming them okay for return. Despite emailing them two weeks ago at the email address provided by the customer service, I have heard nothing. So awful! I ordered a new pair from Saks in Houston and they were so wonderful! In the future I will definitely not be ordering directly from the Louboutin website!


----------



## highheeladdict

They're here 
Pigalle Follies 100 patent mosaique


----------



## highheeladdict

The pattern is different on both shoes, but I don't know if each pair has a unique pattern like for example the So Kate Tie and Dye.


----------



## hhl4vr

highheeladdict said:


> The pattern is different on both shoes, but I don't know if each pair has a unique pattern like for example the So Kate Tie and Dye.
> View attachment 3614486
> View attachment 3614487


Congrats, they are lovely - cannot wait to see a picture if you wearing them


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone...I was going to start a new thread on a reveal, but I wasn't sure if reveals were such a thing on here anymore...So I guess I can go ahead and share here my new lovelies on this thread. Say hello to my love month heel...the Rougissime Corneille


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...I was going to start a new thread on a reveal, but I wasn't sure if reveals were such a thing on here anymore...So I guess I can go ahead and share here my new lovelies on this thread. Say hello to my love month heel...the Rougissime Corneille
> View attachment 3614971
> View attachment 3614973


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PurseACold

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...I was going to start a new thread on a reveal, but I wasn't sure if reveals were such a thing on here anymore...So I guess I can go ahead and share here my new lovelies on this thread. Say hello to my love month heel...the Rougissime Corneille
> View attachment 3614971
> View attachment 3614973



What a lush beautiful shoe! Enjoy!


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Maanikinz said:


> Hi everyone! My boyfriend bought me my first so Kate's 41.5 in white pearlescent and my god they are so uncomfortable! I have a few pre 2013 pigalle 120s and they are so comfortable I could do a whole beyonce dance routine in them but these so Kate's kill me! I was trying to figure out why I felt like I was gonna fall forward I did some research and found out size 41 to 42 have a 5.5 inch heel! So if you're 41 to 42 and considering buying Kate's huuuuunny..... just know you're walking on a nearly 140mm heel not 120mm, it won't stop me buying more Kate's they're so beautiful!




hey doll! I saw a video on youtube of girl who took her sokate to cubbeler and shortened it for her! maybe u wanna do this lol


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

My most recent Louboutin signed by the Msr Louboutin himself [emoji7][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## lovemysavior

PurseACold said:


> What a lush beautiful shoe! Enjoy! [emoji813]


Thank you so much [emoji11]


----------



## lovemysavior

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you [emoji11]


----------



## jiangjiang

My 1st pair Pik boat [emoji41]


----------



## Clongo

Rbyoung88 said:


> I just got some disco so Kates and a pair of Mary Janes. Both were final sale for $278 at saks.


Beautiful! I love these both! I'd be wearing the Mary Janes every day!


----------



## stilly

BambolinaMaryam said:


> My most recent Louboutin signed by the Msr Louboutin himself [emoji7][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620282
> View attachment 3620283



Those are super gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

My new (to me) Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties...


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> My new (to me) Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 3637890
> View attachment 3637891
> View attachment 3637892
> View attachment 3637893


CL needs to bring those back permanently ASAP! Love them!


----------



## Gigi2012

Bought these yesterday in Dallas!


----------



## mal

Tomorrow these will be mine  ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ Hot Jeanbi ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mal

stilly said:


> My new (to me) Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 3637890
> View attachment 3637891
> View attachment 3637892
> View attachment 3637893


 Congrats – I love my purple suede ones so much. They need to bring these out in new colors every season !!


----------



## pbjilly

Hubby just bought me these for my birthday   Does anyone know what style they are?


----------



## Gigi2012

pbjilly said:


> Hubby just bought me these for my birthday   Does anyone know what style they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645302


They look like So Kate to me...


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

These just showed up.  I am excited.  They fit but I need to break them in obviously lol.


----------



## label24

New loubis!


----------



## sara1014

Hello everyone, Im new here and looking to buy my first pair of CL's.. I live in an area where the majority of these retail stores on this site that are recommended to buy from are no where near me. I do have an overstock.com cc and noticed today they have many different styles of CL's on there on sale. I was warned never to buy a designer handbag from that site due to some authenticity issues in the past, and I am wondering if i should steer clear of buying this shoes from them as well?


----------



## ProShopper1

If overstock is known for selling fake bags (not a one or few time incident where it was clearly an error) I wouldn't trust the authenticity of any of their products.


----------



## grtlegs

I just went to their site.....I don't understand their pricing.....the prices are higher than the stores and boutiques....why would anyone purchase from them?


----------



## chinadollesther

my first pair 
Christian Louboutin Malefissima


----------



## kaleida

Pigalle Follies 100mm black nappa


----------



## melroseco2000

Iriza 100mm in black patent leather [emoji7]


----------



## shoes4ever

Donata flats - bling for my feet this summer


----------



## mal

So I ordered the Hot Jeanbi, and then the next day I saw the Follies Draperia They both arrived, and while the HJ are stunning, they're not as flattering on my feet, and I am completely bonkers for the FD! Comfortable too ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

mal said:


> So I ordered the Hot Jeanbi, and then the next day I saw the Follies Draperia They both arrived, and while the HJ are stunning, they're not as flattering on my feet, and I am completely bonkers for the FD! Comfortable too ❤️❤️❤️


Both beautiful! Are you sending back the Hot Jeanbis??


----------



## mal

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Both beautiful! Are you sending back the Hot Jeanbis??


 Yes I am sending them back. They don't look nearly as good on my feet as they do in the box – but they are works of art!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

mal said:


> Yes I am sending them back. They don't look nearly as good on my feet as they do in the box – but they are works of art!


A wise choice... the Draperias are gorgeous!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone, these perfect, new Yootish 85mm peep-toes arrived in the mail yesterday, a perfect fit! Not a bad price at $447 from eBay, when they are retailing now for $745... also gonna post some similar shots on other boards, hope you guys love their OMBRE goodness as much as I do!   I love the red stitching showing on the front end of the shoes!


----------



## melroseco2000

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi everyone, these perfect, new Yootish 85mm peep-toes arrived in the mail yesterday, a perfect fit! Not a bad price at $447 from eBay, when they are retailing now for $745... also gonna post some similar shots on other boards, hope you guys love their OMBRE goodness as much as I do!   I love the red stitching showing on the front end of the shoes!
> View attachment 3651995



Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Nubcake

My new (to me) Fifre booties from eBay! They're a bit too big but I'll find a way to make them work


----------



## label24

My new so Kate watersnake chine


----------



## PurseACold

label24 said:


> My new so Kate watersnake chine


Gorgeous! Enjoy them!


----------



## stilly

Nubcake said:


> My new (to me) Fifre booties from eBay! They're a bit too big but I'll find a way to make them work



They look super cute on you *Nubcake*!


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> My new so Kate watersnake chine



I have these as well *label *and love them but I still think the sides are slightly higher than my older So Kates...


----------



## mal

Pigalle Follies 100 Patent Degrade in Latte/Leopard


----------



## loveydovey35

I tried to get these in my size a while ago but they were sold out everywhere, then a few days ago as I was surfing the BG website I saw them and snatched them right up, I cannot believe my good luck, the shoes arrived today and they are gorgeous, truly amazing and I cant wait to wear, thank you for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## mal

loveydovey, HOT!!


----------



## Gigi2012

Purchased these yesterday at Newman Marcus in downto Dallas!


----------



## shoes4ever

Pik Boats in Bloom


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> View attachment 3659436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Follies 100 Patent Degrade in Latte/Leopard


These are gorgeous, where did you get them? I am unable to find them anywhere....


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> These are gorgeous, where did you get them? I am unable to find them anywhere....


Saks, Troy Mi.  I can give SA info if you like!


----------



## Luminella

I just got my first pair of new (to me) Pigalles and they fit perfectly but damn my long toes. So I'm currently sitting wearing them with socks on and it is agony

Has anyone ever dared try the trick where you put a bag of water in the toe and put them in the freezer? I'm worried I might damage the sole or the finish on the patent leather, so for the moment I'll stick to the agony!View media item 2481View media item 2480


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> Saks, Troy Mi.  I can give SA info if you like!



Yes, please! I need these in my life ASAP!


----------



## loveydovey35

Luminella said:


> I just got my first pair of new (to me) Pigalles and they fit perfectly but damn my long toes. So I'm currently sitting wearing them with socks on and it is agony
> 
> Has anyone ever dared try the trick where you put a bag of water in the toe and put them in the freezer? I'm worried I might damage the sole or the finish on the patent leather, so for the moment I'll stick to the agony!View media item 2481View media item 2480



Hi! Lol I had never heard of that trick before, I own over a dozen Cls and all I can tell you is that the trick is to just wear them. Earth shattering advice, right?! [emoji23] I too, have long toes and flat feet, it's awful! And I love shoes, it's an obsession....but the pigalles are great because they are so beautiful [emoji7] have you tried putting on lotion on your feet, then wearing your shoes? It helps. After you are done using them, clean them with an Honest baby wipe, inside then out. Keeps your shoes clean and your feet from rubbing or becoming painful. Good luck! [emoji106]


----------



## Luminella

loveydovey35 said:


> Hi! Lol I had never heard of that trick before, I own over a dozen Cls and all I can tell you is that the trick is to just wear them. Earth shattering advice, right?! [emoji23] I too, have long toes and flat feet, it's awful! And I love shoes, it's an obsession....but the pigalles are great because they are so beautiful [emoji7] have you tried putting on lotion on your feet, then wearing your shoes? It helps. After you are done using them, clean them with an Honest baby wipe, inside then out. Keeps your shoes clean and your feet from rubbing or becoming painful. Good luck! [emoji106]



Thank you, I'll give it a try. Failing that maybe we should look for a surgeon willing to do a toe-ectomy!


----------



## loveydovey35

Luminella said:


> Thank you, I'll give it a try. Failing that maybe we should look for a surgeon willing to do a toe-ectomy!



Crazy thing is, I have thought about that! Lol btw, the lotion that is use is the basic, non scented body lotion from Kiehls, its non greasy, but it works fantastic! Worth every penny! Not to mention that your feet will be super hydrated and soft [emoji108][emoji2]


----------



## Katykat

Today is my birthday, and I got this glorious pair of hot pink patent So Kates! I am in love and I can't wait to wear them!

Happy 30th from the best Husband a girl could ask for


----------



## shoes4ever

Christeriva Flats in Denim/Suede


----------



## shoes4ever

Katykat said:


> Today is my birthday, and I got this glorious pair of hot pink patent So Kates! I am in love and I can't wait to wear them!
> 
> Happy 30th from the best Husband a girl could ask for


Happy Birthday Katykat  Your husband picked a fabulous gift. Enjoy wearing your new beauties.


----------



## SalmaB

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3650946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donata flats - bling for my feet this summer


Could you please share how much and where you got them from? i only saw the heel version and ive been lusting over these ever since i saw ur post lol
thanks xoxo theyre so perfect also hows the fit could you please tell me ur usual US size vs the size in these? thanks


----------



## shoes4ever

SalmaB said:


> Could you please share how much and where you got them from? i only saw the heel version and ive been lusting over these ever since i saw ur post lol
> thanks xoxo theyre so perfect also hows the fit could you please tell me ur usual US size vs the size in these? thanks


Hi SalmaB, i bought the Donata flats at the Louboutin boutique in Zurich. Sizing runs a bit big in this style, you should go down half a size, esp if you have narrow/thin feet. All the best locating a pair in your size.


----------



## loveydovey35

Katykat said:


> Today is my birthday, and I got this glorious pair of hot pink patent So Kates! I am in love and I can't wait to wear them!
> 
> Happy 30th from the best Husband a girl could ask for



Love pink, please post a pic of you with your heels! Cant wait!


----------



## loveydovey35

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3668497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christeriva Flats in Denim/Suede



These are beautiful, i only saw the heel version, so pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## cadillacclaire

After being lost in the mail for several weeks, I finally got my Neofilos in Rouge Imperial. Love them!


----------



## fashionheelschic

I finally found a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 Nappa in Nude 1 after months and months of searching. I am so excited as they arrived today and they are perfect!


----------



## LKBennettlover

somewhereinna said:


> I finally found a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 Nappa in Nude 1 after months and months of searching. I am so excited as they arrived today and they are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672845



they look gorgeous on you hun!
Louise


----------



## loveydovey35

somewhereinna said:


> I finally found a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 Nappa in Nude 1 after months and months of searching. I am so excited as they arrived today and they are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672845




Isn't that an amazing feeling, when you finally find what you are looking for?


----------



## label24

Absolutely in love Kaleikita 100


----------



## SalmaB

label24 said:


> Absolutely in love Kaleikita 100



Wow wow wow these are so gorgeous I've been literally lusting over them
Can u please tell me about sizing if they run small or big?! Or tts? They are stunning[emoji170][emoji172][emoji173][emoji169][emoji171][emoji175] also what's the comfort level out of 10? Tia


----------



## cadillacclaire

Lamu boots. Bought them gently used and still breaking them in. Pretty awful first thing in the morning, but seem to get a lot better after an hour or two!


----------



## loveydovey35

label24 said:


> Absolutely in love Kaleikita 100


Beautiful! let us know how they wear, I almost purchased them but was not sure about the cutouts...


----------



## label24

Those are true size! Im a 37 and those are the same, talking about comfort... i have to say 9!


----------



## loveydovey35

label24 said:


> Those are true size! Im a 37 and those are the same, talking about comfort... i have to say 9!


Thank you! they are gorgeous, enjoy them for years to come


----------



## SalmaB

label24 said:


> Those are true size! Im a 37 and those are the same, talking about comfort... i have to say 9!


Thank you so much 9 as in super comfy?? how about compared to pigalle follies 100s? sorry i just dont have a store near me and i really want them
thanks again xoxo


----------



## loveydovey35

Today I am wearing my CL Pigalles in saffron, love the pop of color with my all black suit...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

loveydovey35 said:


> Today I am wearing my CL Pigalles in saffron, love the pop of color with my all black suit...


Really fantastic shoes!


----------



## highheeladdict

My new So Kate and Follies Strass. Bought them both last week at a boutique called "Ekseption" in Marbella. So in love, especially with the Follies Strass...my cinderella shoes


----------



## PurseACold

loveydovey35 said:


> Today I am wearing my CL Pigalles in saffron, love the pop of color with my all black suit...


Gorgeous


----------



## Rockpup

cadillacclaire said:


> Lamu boots. Bought them gently used and still breaking them in. Pretty awful first thing in the morning, but seem to get a lot better after an hour or two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674179


They look amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## label24

My News!


----------



## label24

My new cappuccino metal patent Peep's


----------



## highheeladdict

They arrived today....my new So Kate 120 patent trash. Absolutely amazing


----------



## cadillacclaire

Scored these on eBay! Still want them in gold, but I couldn't say no to these. They certainly live up to their name, So Pretty!


----------



## Loubspassion

cadillacclaire said:


> Scored these on eBay! Still want them in gold, but I couldn't say no to these. They certainly live up to their name, So Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696685


So lucky!! They are gorgeous. I've been looking to have a pair forever... Enjoy them!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> They arrived today....my new So Kate 120 patent trash. Absolutely amazing
> View attachment 3696446
> View attachment 3696447
> View attachment 3696448
> View attachment 3696449



These are so gorgeous* highheeladdict*!
Congrats!


----------



## loveydovey35

My new addition, the Rivierina 100 Patent in Shocking pink.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

loveydovey35 said:


> My new addition, the Rivierina 100 Patent in Shocking pink.


Gorgeous on your feet!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Pigalle Follies in Rosa suede. Have decided that the Follies 100 is just the perfect shoe for me! Now I want ALL the colors!


----------



## loveydovey35

Hello CL forum, I am a shoe addict...lol 
I saw these So Kate Multi beauties and my heart started to beat wildly, I loved them so much and ordered them on the spot, cannot wait for them to arrive. I have to disclose that I have one other pair of So Kates, and I swore that I would never buy a pair again (oh the pain) , but I just couldn't pass these up.


----------



## Yogathlete

Iriza 100 in Cappucino


----------



## Prada_Princess

loveydovey35 said:


> My new addition, the Rivierina 100 Patent in Shocking pink.


They look amazing on you [emoji7]


----------



## So_Louboutin

Thought I'd share another example of the So Kate 'trash' as they are very unusual and unique...


----------



## LolasCloset

I have a couple of new 120mm additions from the past few months. Please don't mind my awful posing!  I got the net-a-porter exclusive orange Otrots which might be up there as one of my most comfortable pairs. The suede is dreamy. I also got a pair of perche soleil python Un Bouts on ebay. The picture taken at New Year's is from my shameless Instagram @shoes_and_booze (ummm, just me wearing shoes and drinking booze, haha, feel free to join me!  ). The Un Bouts are significantly less comfortable but the python just slays me.


----------



## ashlie

Yogathlete said:


> Iriza 100 in Cappucino



Omg. One of the most comfortable shoes ever made. At least by CL [emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## Yogathlete

ashlie said:


> Omg. One of the most comfortable shoes ever made. At least by CL [emoji23][emoji16]


Agreed!! The Iriza and Decoltish both in 100mm are the most comfortable loubs by far for their 'classic' pump look.


----------



## madamelapin

Hi new forum friends! This is my first post in a community that I have so much in common with 
These are my So Kate's in Glitter Disco Ball in a size 36.5. They're not that new to me but boy am I mesmerized every time I put these babies on!


----------



## hhl4vr

madamelapin said:


> Hi new forum friends! This is my first post in a community that I have so much in common with
> These are my So Kate's in Glitter Disco Ball in a size 36.5. They're not that new to me but boy am I mesmerized every time I put these babies on!


Those are gorgeous.


----------



## loveydovey35

madamelapin said:


> Hi new forum friends! This is my first post in a community that I have so much in common with
> These are my So Kate's in Glitter Disco Ball in a size 36.5. They're not that new to me but boy am I mesmerized every time I put these babies on!



they look amazing on you! enjoy!


----------



## LavenderIce

Yogathlete said:


> Iriza 100 in Cappucino



I love the Iriza 100.  The suede looks so soft!



So_Louboutin said:


> Thought I'd share another example of the So Kate 'trash' as they are very unusual and unique...
> 
> View attachment 3708387



Thank you for sharing.  Yes, the "trash" are very unique.  Your pair has a lovely print.



LolasCloset said:


> I have a couple of new 120mm additions from the past few months. Please don't mind my awful posing!  I got the net-a-porter exclusive orange Otrots which might be up there as one of my most comfortable pairs. The suede is dreamy. I also got a pair of perche soleil python Un Bouts on ebay. The picture taken at New Year's is from my shameless Instagram @shoes_and_booze (ummm, just me wearing shoes and drinking booze, haha, feel free to join me!  ). The Un Bouts are significantly less comfortable but the python just slays me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708759
> View attachment 3708760



Beautiful additions *LolasCloset*!  I regret not snatching up the perche soleil when I came across the Pigalle 100 and on sale at the boutique.  At the time, I was weary of the metallic stain on the skin, and a bit of a 120mm and up snob.  Now, I'm a big 100mm fan.  I am now following you on IG.  I mean, just by your handle, you sound like my kind of girl.  lol



madamelapin said:


> Hi new forum friends! This is my first post in a community that I have so much in common with
> These are my So Kate's in Glitter Disco Ball in a size 36.5. They're not that new to me but boy am I mesmerized every time I put these babies on!



Welcome!  The SK Glitter Disco Ball is surely mesmerizing.


----------



## PurseACold

LolasCloset said:


> I have a couple of new 120mm additions from the past few months. Please don't mind my awful posing!  I got the net-a-porter exclusive orange Otrots which might be up there as one of my most comfortable pairs. The suede is dreamy. I also got a pair of perche soleil python Un Bouts on ebay. The picture taken at New Year's is from my shameless Instagram @shoes_and_booze (ummm, just me wearing shoes and drinking booze, haha, feel free to join me!  ). The Un Bouts are significantly less comfortable but the python just slays me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708759
> View attachment 3708760



Gorgeous! I keep going back and forth about getting a pair of Otrots. How's the sizing on them? The front looks narrow.


----------



## LolasCloset

LavenderIce said:


> Beautiful additions *LolasCloset*!  I regret not snatching up the perche soleil when I came across the Pigalle 100 and on sale at the boutique.  At the time, I was weary of the metallic stain on the skin, and a bit of a 120mm and up snob.  Now, I'm a big 100mm fan.  I am now following you on IG.  I mean, just by your handle, you sound like my kind of girl.  lol



Thanks for the follow, Lav! I need to post more often  But whoa now, I didn't realize they did pigalles in perche soleil! I would actually trade these in for pigalle 100s in the same colorway. I still love the look of these 120s but 100s would be 1000x more wearable. The metallic finish on them is pretty wonderful IRL though.



PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous! I keep going back and forth about getting a pair of Otrots. How's the sizing on them? The front looks narrow.



Thanks, PurseACold! I got them TTS in 38.5 because though I'd read they run small, I've had good luck stretching suede and peeptoes and they fit like a dream. My old cut p120s are 37.5 and 38s but the strap keeps them secure, and the front is actually VERY forgiving width wise. I imagine they'd be less so in kid, but if you go with suede, I'd recommend tts. Go for it!


----------



## Bee-licious

becca7401 said:


> I got married yesterday in Loubs! And I bought my sister her first pair (these were my fourth) for her to wear for the wedding, and as a bridesmaid thank you present. Mine are the Crissos Glittex/Laminato Sirene - I didn't actually love them at first but the more I tried them on the more I fell in love with them, and on the day they were absolutely perfect - especially the glittery toe!
> 
> My sister went for (I think) the Ditassima - I can't actually find the style online, it's obviously a classic, and since she has naturally taken the box and receipt with her I can't check (I mean I could always just call I guess )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610734


I'm eyeing the metallic leather Crissos too! How do they fit, are they TTS? Have you experienced any rubbing or fading on the metallic leather? I've never owned metallic leather Loubs so I'm super worried!


----------



## KittieKelly

Was supposed to wear these out with Kelly tomorrow but I hurt my back 
Decollete 100 python


----------



## KittieKelly

highheeladdict said:


> They arrived today....my new So Kate 120 patent trash. Absolutely amazing
> View attachment 3696446
> View attachment 3696447
> View attachment 3696448
> View attachment 3696449


Gorgeous! I am in love with these


----------



## momoc

Told myself that I'm done with shopping this sale season, then made the mistake of going into CL today 





These pink fifi and blue pigalle 100s are on sale and since I'm working on expanding my colourful heels collection I happily took both!




The pigalle plato 120 has been my "next pair I wanna buy" for a couple months, and I was going to buy them from the online store, but since they have my size in stock I decided to give it a try. So glad I did! As soon as I put them on I realized my normal CL size is too large and I have to go one size down! Good to learn 

Also tried the normal 120 (without the platform) and yeah...no way I can walk for long in those even though they look as amazing as I expected :'(


----------



## Loubspassion

cadillacclaire said:


> Scored these on eBay! Still want them in gold, but I couldn't say no to these. They certainly live up to their name, So Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696685


So pretty. So did you get them true to size? Eyeing a pair on ebay too but wonder about sizing. The pair I follow is half size up my usual SK size. 
Thanks


----------



## cadillacclaire

Loubspassion said:


> So pretty. So did you get them true to size? Eyeing a pair on ebay too but wonder about sizing. The pair I follow is half size up my usual SK size.
> Thanks


I got them in a 39, which is the same as the pair of SK I have in black kid. They fit the same, only as you can imagine there's a bit more give in the kid than in the patent. The So Pretty's going to take a bit more breaking in!


----------



## Loubspassion

cadillacclaire said:


> I got them in a 39, which is the same as the pair of SK I have in black kid. They fit the same, only as you can imagine there's a bit more give in the kid than in the patent. The So Pretty's going to take a bit more breaking in!


Thanks. So you could have gone half size up you feel? 
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Loubspassion said:


> Thanks. So you could have gone half size up you feel?
> Thanks for the insight.


Yes, I think a half size would be okay. Worst case you might need a small pad once they're broken in.


----------



## Manchoo78

Just got these yesterday on sale
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pigalle 100 Rosa suede


----------



## Loubspassion

Scored this pair of Piggies, older version I believe as they have the elastic band. Got them completely discounted, still on layaway. Funny because I was scouring ebay for a nude pair either So Kate or Piggies but they were still quite expensive. Then I found these in my size, nearly new, super good price and with a payment plan. Quite happy!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji112] [emoji122]


----------



## Dego

My new Lady Peeps.


----------



## janytaves

Hello,
I am new, this is my first post.
My husband offered me this season these two pairs.
I have just received the Neoato before yesterday and the Crissos in April.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

janytaves said:


> Hello,
> I am new, this is my first post.
> My husband offered me this season these two pairs.
> I have just received the Neoato before yesterday and the Crissos in April.
> View attachment 3726702
> 
> View attachment 3726704


A gorgeous set of shoes! Congratulations and welcome to TPF!


----------



## janytaves

BalenciagaKitte said:


> A gorgeous set of shoes! Congratulations and welcome to TPF!


Thank you !
My first pair he offered me in 2012 was Pigalle, next Paulina in Stone but there was a black mark on one the shoes, I remembered have seen a photo with the same mark.
Christian Louboutin change them but for the black version, there was no longer stone version (we live in Paris, it helps !).

You can see the collection below (mine and its own) :


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

janytaves said:


> Thank you !
> My first pair he offered me in 2012 was Pigalle, next Paulina in Stone but there was a black mark on one the shoes, I remembered have seen a photo with the same mark.
> Christian Louboutin change them but for the black version, there was no longer stone version (we live in Paris, it helps !).
> 
> You can see the collection below (mine and its own) :


 Amazing! To have a husband who wears Louboutins too, how wonderful!


----------



## janytaves

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Amazing! To have a husband who wears Louboutins too, how wonderful!



Thank you BalenciagaKitte, but he does not wear Louboutins !
He wears Edward Green and JM Weston, He has offered his first pair after offered me the CL Pigalle .
And the Paulina I mentionned yesterday was this pair :





I have them now in black (85mm), but I regret them.
In fact in the box the black part is contacted the stone part. I saw in 2012 this same problem here.


----------



## Natasha210

Sale season! Got myself two pairs and one for the boyfriend. [emoji7] love them all.


----------



## PursePassionLV

highheeladdict said:


> They arrived today....my new So Kate 120 patent trash. Absolutely amazing
> View attachment 3696446
> View attachment 3696447
> View attachment 3696448
> View attachment 3696449



These are TDF. Little works of art for the feet. [emoji177]


----------



## PursePassionLV

Natasha210 said:


> Sale season! Got myself two pairs and one for the boyfriend. [emoji7] love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727620



Those sneakers!! [emoji7]


----------



## janytaves

The gweenies !


----------



## Materielgrrl

I got a chance to play tourist while home in SF, went into the Louboutin boutique near Union Square looking for something on sale.  Didn't find anything that spoke to me, then I saw these (not on sale) sandals, Gypsoflat.  They arrived back here on the east coast today.  And I purchased a good old practical pair of Décolleté 868 from Nordstrom.


----------



## jiangjiang

[emoji523][emoji523][emoji523]


----------



## LavenderIce

Materielgrrl said:


> I got a chance to play tourist while home in SF, went into the Louboutin boutique near Union Square looking for something on sale.  Didn't find anything that spoke to me, then I saw these (not on sale) sandals, Gypsoflat.  They arrived back here on the east coast today.  And I purchased a good old practical pair of Décolleté 868 from Nordstrom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731218
> View attachment 3731219
> View attachment 3731220
> View attachment 3731221
> View attachment 3731222



I was at the boutique last week and someone was trying on a pair of Gypsoflat sandals.  They look great on!  Love the Decollete 868. Congrats on your new additions!



jiangjiang said:


> View attachment 3731633
> 
> 
> [emoji523][emoji523][emoji523]



Love those!


----------



## loveydovey35

My new suede Louloudancing 140mm wide band sandals, love the height, cant wait to wear them to a wedding I am going to next month.


----------



## Strep2031

Private Navy Patent 120.


----------



## Materielgrrl

loveydovey35 said:


> My new suede Louloudancing 140mm wide band sandals, love the height, cant wait to wear them to a wedding I am going to next month.


Hella sexy.  They look great on you.  Wear em!


----------



## janytaves

With the Belle


----------



## carolinemm

So I found these Baila sparkle spikes and I am in LOVE with them!!! I'm worried they're too small by a smidge but I can't find them in a larger size anywhere. Of course they went on sale after I purchased them... Are they too small or do they fit? Sorry in advance for my dry heels... eek!


----------



## cadillacclaire

carolinemm said:


> So I found these Baila sparkle spikes and I am in LOVE with them!!! I'm worried they're too small by a smidge but I can't find them in a larger size anywhere. Of course they went on sale after I purchased them... Are they too small or do they fit? Sorry in advance for my dry heels... eek!
> View attachment 3737139
> View attachment 3737140


They don't look to small to me!
Depending on where you bought them and how recently, you may be eligible for a price match. I just had the same thing happen at Barney's. Bought a pair of Pigalles and they went on sale the next week. One phone call and they refunded the difference.


----------



## melroseco2000

Happy Birthday to me!  Patent Iriza 100 going to dinner.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

melroseco2000 said:


> Happy Birthday to me!  Patent Iriza 100 going to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741243


Happy Birthday! Fantastic ensemble with your CLs!


----------



## DrTootr

Hi everyone! Here's some of my latest fave pieces from my Louboutin collection, I just took a quick screenshot from my latest pics on IG ...Flats, Heels and Bag


----------



## tweeety

So happy to add this to my Louboutin collections 

Flannel Ronfifi Supra 100mm


----------



## melroseco2000

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Happy Birthday! Fantastic ensemble with your CLs!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Selenia4

My new pigalle follies


----------



## Strep2031

Just posted a double reveal. I wIll post pics this weekend wearing both pairs. They are so slippery on carpet. YIKES!!!!


----------



## Loub Lover

Hi

I'm a Guy mad about heels. These are the first pair I bought for my girlfriend from the big auction site.
Fifi 120 Patent.


----------



## LolasCloset

loveydovey35 said:


> My new suede Louloudancing 140mm wide band sandals, love the height, cant wait to wear them to a wedding I am going to next month.



I love these! I'm keeping an eye out for a pair. How's the sizing on these? Are they fairly comfortable?


----------



## loveydovey35

LolasCloset said:


> I love these! I'm keeping an eye out for a pair. How's the sizing on these? Are they fairly comfortable?



Hi! I had to go up a full size because i have weird toes. But if your toes are not long like mine, you should be ok with your regular CL sizing. Barneys has them in all sizes, i think. they are a lovely shoe, heel is perfect. smells very strong of the leather  band around the ankle is nice and comfy, does not dig in to the skin or rub. Let me know if you get them.


----------



## loveydovey35

Loub Lover said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a Guy mad about heels. These are the first pair I bought for my girlfriend from the big auction site.
> Fifi 120 Patent.



Welcome! those are nice heels, they look great!


----------



## loveydovey35

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Just posted a double reveal. I wIll post pics this weekend wearing both pairs. They are so slippery on carpet. YIKES!!!!


Love the new simple pump in nude, i have them in black and nude and i love them, such a nice shoe. Can wear ALL day.


----------



## loveydovey35

tweeety said:


> So happy to add this to my Louboutin collections
> 
> Flannel Ronfifi Supra 100mm
> View attachment 3741881



OMG! those are amazinggggggggggggggggggggg please share a pic of you wearing them! they are stunning! swoon....!


----------



## beanybaker

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Just posted a double reveal. I wIll post pics this weekend wearing both pairs. They are so slippery on carpet. YIKES!!!!


Tried on the nude simple 120 today... so comfortable totally in love!


----------



## Strep2031

beanybaker said:


> Tried on the nude simple 120 today... so comfortable totally in love!


How was the sizing for you? I absolutely love them.


----------



## beanybaker

Large i had to go down a size, and SA was sure i need to go down another 1/2 ... and they didn't have that size available, so SA has ordered them and hopefully be in next week. I will definitely be buying as just stunning and comfortable.


----------



## GrRoxy

I didnt find anything for myself (thinking bout the booties tho) but we found something for my DBF  
Louis Junior


----------



## ArtsyLVChick

Snagged these bad boys for $318 today at Neiman Marcus Tysons Corner. I must say, I'm not a big fan of Mary Janes but these are super cute and they fit like a comfortable pair of sneakers


----------



## highheeladdict

Found these beauties on Vestiaire Collective  I was searching so long for some lace Pigalle, so glad I finally found a pair


----------



## louloulou89

My sale find!


----------



## LolasCloset

highheeladdict said:


> Found these beauties on Vestiaire Collective  I was searching so long for some lace Pigalle, so glad I finally found a pair
> View attachment 3759106
> View attachment 3759107



wow, great find! I would love to get my hands on a pair too [emoji7]


----------



## highheeladdict

LolasCloset said:


> wow, great find! I would love to get my hands on a pair too [emoji7]



Never give up searching for a pair! I searched for so long, whenever I saw a pair of these, they were either to worn (they sometimes looked like they would fall apart by just touching them...) or not my size. I was so happy  to finally find a pair in good condition and in my size.


----------



## ruglover

Had a little moment last week and bought two new pairs ❤️ 

Iriza 100mm and pina spikes 120mm. Iriza's next to my old VP's which despite there recent make over I decided to replace them with the Iriza's


----------



## Strep2031

ruglover said:


> Had a little moment last week and bought two new pairs ❤️
> 
> Iriza 100mm and pina spikes 120mm. Iriza's next to my old VP's which despite there recent make over I decided to replace them with the Iriza's


Nice!!! Were the Pina Spikes on sale?  They are gorgeous.


----------



## ruglover

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Nice!!! Were the Pina Spikes on sale?  They are gorgeous.



I believe they are a 2016 style but bought them from a designer boutique near me, new but clearly the previous owner didn't agree with your opinion......as they are lovely


----------



## loveydovey35

Hot pink So Kates with a white heel, the color is amazing and I cannot wait to wear them!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Mod pics !?!?!


----------



## terri w

In Edinburgh for my birthday. My husband bought me the following shoes [emoji16]


----------



## shoes4ever

My new Boudiva - can't wait to wear these...ummm once i figure out how to style them


----------



## loveydovey35

Ordered the Madame Menodo and a pair of classic Pigalle, 120, patent in black and they arrived today. The madame Menodo are gorgeous and INCREDIBLY comfortable, not sure about the Pigalle, the toe and the heel style are up my speed but maybe they just don't look that great on me.


----------



## loveydovey35

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3778053
> View attachment 3778052
> 
> My new Boudiva - can't wait to wear these...ummm once i figure out how to style them



Those are amazing, totally love the POP of pink, what do you think of styling them with jeans and a nice white button down, classy and edgy?


----------



## ruglover

New to me "Demi You" Half D'Orsay Pumps 100. Glitter does seem to be very easy to brush off but they are so glittery and lovely


----------



## Strep2031

loveydovey35 said:


> Ordered the Madame Menodo and a pair of classic Pigalle, 120, patent in black and they arrived today. The madame Menodo are gorgeous and INCREDIBLY comfortable, not sure about the Pigalle, the toe and the heel style are up my speed but maybe they just don't look that great on me.


The Madame Menodo are so chic!! Love both pairs.


----------



## OrchidLVE

Got the karistrap for fall!
Can't wait to wear...anyone have any photos of theirs?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OrchidLVE said:


> View attachment 3782477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the karistrap for fall!
> Can't wait to wear...anyone have any photos of theirs?


Wow gorgeous! I wish I had those!


----------



## ashlie

OrchidLVE said:


> View attachment 3782477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the karistrap for fall!
> Can't wait to wear...anyone have any photos of theirs?



These boots are so incredibly comfortable.


----------



## loveydovey35

OrchidLVE said:


> View attachment 3782477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the karistrap for fall!
> Can't wait to wear...anyone have any photos of theirs?




I wanted to get those and ended up with the Adox boots, which I love, but they are not as interesting looking as yours. Congrats!


----------



## label24

My combo!


----------



## dr3amimxage

OrchidLVE said:


> View attachment 3782477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the karistrap for fall!
> Can't wait to wear...anyone have any photos of theirs?



Hi! Can you do some mod pics? I'm thinking about these too. Thanks!


----------



## needloub

Got rid of most of my CL's throughout the years and have been replacing them with classics...


----------



## princess621

cbouchex said:


> No but I can take some for you! Do u want to see them with jeans or a dress and tights?



Omg!! I am so so so so very late in my response, but I just figured out how the notification on my app works and just saw this! 

Wonder if you are still on this app, but thanks so much for your kindness back then!


----------



## OrchidLVE

dr3amimxage said:


> Hi! Can you do some mod pics? I'm thinking about these too. Thanks!



Sorry took so long to get back to you. Below are some shots... still on the fence. I'm in late 20's and I feel like these boots are "mommy " looking. Maybe justin my head lol
What do you think?


----------



## dr3amimxage

OrchidLVE said:


> Sorry took so long to get back to you. Below are some shots... still on the fence. I'm in late 20's and I feel like these boots are "mommy " looking. Maybe justin my head lol
> What do you think?



Thank you for the mod shots. I think they look nice. Why do you think they look mommy shoes? Is it because of the chunky heels?


----------



## OrchidLVE

Yes I think it's because of the chunky heel but then again that is the reason I got them. I wanted boots that I could wear everyday if I wanted and would use.  I didn't want to get a higher or thinner heel because I know I would rally think twice about wearing them in a more casual everyday setting. 

I am going to keep... most likely lol


----------



## loveydovey35

OrchidLVE said:


> Yes I think it's because of the chunky heel but then again that is the reason I got them. I wanted boots that I could wear everyday if I wanted and would use.  I didn't want to get a higher or thinner heel because I know I would rally think twice about wearing them in a more casual everyday setting.
> 
> I am going to keep... most likely lol



I like the boot, they look great on you. Its nice to have a collection of versatile shoes to wear for different occasions.


----------



## fashionheelschic

My Nude Patent So Kates came last week and I am so pleased.


----------



## highheeladdict

Got my new-to-me So Kate Nappa Shiny in "Indiana" around two weeks  ago but haven't worn them out yet, because last week, I broke my toe and won't be able to wear heels for a few months


----------



## loveydovey35

somewhereinna said:


> My Nude Patent So Kates came last week and I am so pleased.
> 
> View attachment 3799883



Lovely shoes, have these and can wear them with many different outfits.


----------



## loveydovey35

highheeladdict said:


> Got my new-to-me So Kate Nappa Shiny in "Indiana" around two weeks  ago but haven't worn them out yet, because last week, I broke my toe and won't be able to wear heels for a few months
> View attachment 3802311



I  hope your toe heals soon! Lovely shoes!


----------



## mal

highheeladdict said:


> Got my new-to-me So Kate Nappa Shiny in "Indiana" around two weeks  ago but haven't worn them out yet, because last week, I broke my toe and won't be able to wear heels for a few months
> View attachment 3802311


Oh noooo I'm sorry that stinks!!


----------



## mal

Harler in Atlantic, from July- birthday shoes!


----------



## highheeladdict

loveydovey35 said:


> I  hope your toe heals soon! Lovely shoes!





mal said:


> Oh noooo I'm sorry that stinks!!



Thank you 
Oh yes...that definitely stinks...and I ordered a pair of pre-loved Anouk that are on the way so I won't be able to wear them too... But it could be worse, at least the fracture and wounds will heal and I'll be able to walk again soon...


----------



## highheeladdict

mal said:


> View attachment 3803168
> View attachment 3803169
> View attachment 3803170
> View attachment 3803171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harler in Atlantic, from July- birthday shoes!



Beautiful shoes and gorgeous dress!


----------



## loveydovey35

I needed some new work shoes that I can wear with skirts and pants, and purchased the Apostrophe heels in Nappa leather, I cannot believe that I always passed on these shoes, always thought they were boring, they are so comfortable! and the pointy toe is right up my alley. The heel is a bit different, these are in the 100mm so they are perfect  for work, I already looked on line for the nude pumps and am not able to find them in the 100mm anywhere, they are sold out, but I am not giving up and will find continue to look for them. That's part of the fun, right?


----------



## LavenderIce

highheeladdict said:


> Got my new-to-me So Kate Nappa Shiny in "Indiana" around two weeks  ago but haven't worn them out yet, because last week, I broke my toe and won't be able to wear heels for a few months
> View attachment 3802311



Sorry to hear.  Hope your is better soon and you're back in your gorgeous shoes.




loveydovey35 said:


> I needed some new work shoes that I can wear with skirts and pants, and purchased the Apostrophe heels in Nappa leather, I cannot believe that I always passed on these shoes, always thought they were boring, they are so comfortable! and the pointy toe is right up my alley. The heel is a bit different, these are in the 100mm so they are perfect  for work, I already looked on line for the nude pumps and am not able to find them in the 100mm anywhere, they are sold out, but I am not giving up and will find continue to look for them. That's part of the fun, right?



They look good, will have to give those another look.


----------



## ashleynova

I found these since I thought they looked pretty unique.  Hopefully we can find a time to wear them.


----------



## loveydovey35

LavenderIce said:


> Sorry to hear.  Hope your is better soon and you're back in your gorgeous shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look good, will have to give those another look.



I passed on them so many times, its not every day that I find pumps that are timeless that I can wear to the office without being worried about comfort. Wearing them today, super comfortable.


----------



## loveydovey35

ashleynova said:


> I found these since I thought they looked pretty unique.  Hopefully we can find a time to wear them.
> View attachment 3804198
> View attachment 3804199
> View attachment 3804200



Wow! Those are stunning!


----------



## bagladyfrog

NMLC find!


----------



## ashleynova

loveydovey35 said:


> Wow! Those are stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## tweeety

I'm so excited for the fall season [emoji7][emoji7] many of us can finally pull out the boots & bootie [emoji173]️[emoji1316]


----------



## pinkladypinky

tweeety said:


> I'm so excited for the fall season [emoji7][emoji7] many of us can finally pull out the boots & bootie [emoji173]️[emoji1316]
> 
> View attachment 3810981
> 
> View attachment 3810982
> 
> View attachment 3810983


Ohhh I love them all! So pretty!


----------



## pinkladypinky

Christian Louboutin Doracora Pump. I've been wanting these forever but it was impossible to find my size. After months, I found them on Poshmark for a really great deal. Brand New too. So excited!


----------



## label24

In love!!!w


----------



## MrsEmilyB

In love ❤️❤️❤️. I've worn these the past three nights!


----------



## Nightnday54

janytaves said:


> Thank you BalenciagaKitte, but he does not wear Louboutins !
> He wears Edward Green and JM Weston, He has offered his first pair after offered me the CL Pigalle .
> And the Paulina I mentionned yesterday was this pair :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them now in black (85mm), but I regret them.
> In fact in the box the black part is contacted the stone part. I saw in 2012 this same problem here.



This might be a long shot. I am currently a boyfriend to a gorgeous woman that i'm crazy in love with. She mentioned these shoes as a favorite of hers but I am having trouble finding these. She is a size 7.5-8. If anyone can steer me in the right direction that'd be great. So far i've looked on all the common sites: ebay, craigslist, neiman marcus etc. Ill probably make a new thread about this after i reach 5 post as per the requirements.


----------



## ashlie

Nightnday54 said:


> This might be a long shot. I am currently a boyfriend to a gorgeous woman that i'm crazy in love with. She mentioned these shoes as a favorite of hers but I am having trouble finding these. She is a size 7.5-8. If anyone can steer me in the right direction that'd be great. So far i've looked on all the common sites: ebay, craigslist, neiman marcus etc. Ill probably make a new thread about this after i reach 5 post as per the requirements.



Those were seasonal (I believe, someone correct me if I am wrong) which means they can come back, but they would probably be in a different color way. I actually have them in the Red/black colorway but in flats. They are the most uncomfortable shoes haha I really think it's from the seam of the patent leather and PVC. 
Is your girlfriend open to just a regular Décolleté 554 or even a decoltish? (Décolleté is the same as the shoe above I believe) You'll have many different options as far as color, material, size, and heel height. Plus, if they don't fit, she'll be able to return/exchange them. If this is her first pair she may need that option. Hth.


----------



## MyLifeIsGucci

Dont mind my captions, from snapchat LOL! ❤️❤️


----------



## Nightnday54

ashlie said:


> Those were seasonal (I believe, someone correct me if I am wrong) which means they can come back, but they would probably be in a different color way. I actually have them in the Red/black colorway but in flats. They are the most uncomfortable shoes haha I really think it's from the seam of the patent leather and PVC.
> Is your girlfriend open to just a regular Décolleté 554 or even a decoltish? (Décolleté is the same as the shoe above I believe) You'll have many different options as far as color, material, size, and heel height. Plus, if they don't fit, she'll be able to return/exchange them. If this is her first pair she may need that option. Hth.



Ok So as much as i know about her taste. Its superrrrr particular. Like she is super picky about what it is. Ill check out the decollete 554 but its hard to make this a surprise without running it by her.


----------



## label24

My new babies Lady Booton 150....fantastic!


----------



## So_Louboutin

Cheeky wee birthday present (or two [emoji87]) to myself...










Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

pinkladypinky said:


> Christian Louboutin Doracora Pump. I've been wanting these forever but it was impossible to find my size. After months, I found them on Poshmark for a really great deal. Brand New too. So excited!


Congratulations! I am loving Poshmark lately, there are a lot of deals to be found. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## jedimaster

OrchidLVE said:


> Sorry took so long to get back to you. Below are some shots... still on the fence. I'm in late 20's and I feel like these boots are "mommy " looking. Maybe justin my head lol
> What do you think?


I love the karistrap boots - so super cool.


----------



## julia_sp

Last online Very Prive purchase


----------



## mal

needloub said:


> Got rid of most of my CL's throughout the years and have been replacing them with classics...
> View attachment 3790240



A love affair that never really dies!


----------



## loveydovey35

New booties for fall, a little outside my comfort zone but what the heck!


----------



## drangelicaj80

I don't usually post as I just browse and admire everyone else's finds but I kept seeing these in the So Kate and love them but I am scared to death to even attempt to try those. After searching and searching the internet I found them in the Pigalle Follies 100. So excited that I had to share.


----------



## gquinn

I was super lucky and found these older Pigalle 120 AND Anemone! Both were almost new too[emoji7]


----------



## drangelicaj80

MrsEmilyB said:


> In love ❤️❤️❤️. I've worn these the past three nights!



I love these. Scored them new in a 37.5 but needed a 38 in this style. Can't find them anywhere in a 38 (sad face).


----------



## drangelicaj80

So_Louboutin said:


> Cheeky wee birthday present (or two [emoji87]) to myself...
> 
> View attachment 3824012
> 
> View attachment 3824013
> 
> View attachment 3824014
> 
> View attachment 3824015
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


Love the blue - seeing you post sent me on a hunt for them in the Pigalle Follies 100. I found them in my size - yaaay!


----------



## Christina2

gquinn said:


> I was super lucky and found these older Pigalle 120 AND Anemone! Both were almost new too[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3832377
> View attachment 3832380


Love the big bow on the Anemone. When go you wear them ? They seem like only a party or dress up heels to me.


----------



## gquinn

They are definitely a special occasion shoe for me since they are satin. I may wear them for date night occasionally also.


----------



## lvsyl

O


So_Louboutin said:


> Cheeky wee birthday present (or two [emoji87]) to myself...
> 
> View attachment 3824012
> 
> View attachment 3824013
> 
> View attachment 3824014
> 
> View attachment 3824015
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]



Ooooooooh Beautiful! And Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## MoniLadyDior

My latest loubes


----------



## loveydovey35

My new boots, have not worn them yet, Saw them and had to have them. Still wondering what I am going to wear with these?!


----------



## hhs

Went on a little resale deal hunt for my first ever pair and ended up with three, typical.



Teal metallic Sigourney booties



Black kid Lapono booties



Nude patent Simple 100s (the classic pair I was after in the first place).


----------



## Daisybaltazar

Wish i had a new pair


----------



## Daisybaltazar

drangelicaj80 said:


> View attachment 3832268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually post as I just browse and admire everyone else's finds but I kept seeing these in the So Kate and love them but I am scared to death to even attempt to try those. After searching and searching the internet I found them in the Pigalle Follies 100. So excited that I had to share.


Absolutely gorgeous ♥️


----------



## stilly

gquinn said:


> I was super lucky and found these older Pigalle 120 AND Anemone! Both were almost new too[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3832377
> View attachment 3832380



I love both these pairs! So beautiful!


----------



## label24

Where do you find it?


----------



## LolasCloset

gquinn said:


> I was super lucky and found these older Pigalle 120 AND Anemone! Both were almost new too[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3832377
> View attachment 3832380



so lucky!!! they're gorgeous!


----------



## gquinn

stilly said:


> I love both these pairs! So beautiful!





LolasCloset said:


> so lucky!!! they're gorgeous!



Thank you very much ladies!! My heat always races when I see a pre-2013 Pigalle style pop-up in my size [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## for3v3rz

The classic Pigalle in nude.


----------



## So_Louboutin

drangelicaj80 said:


> Love the blue - seeing you post sent me on a hunt for them in the Pigalle Follies 100. I found them in my size - yaaay!



I just saw your post with them, congratulations on getting them! They are very beautiful! I could not resist when I saw them in store. Enjoy them! [emoji4]


----------



## So_Louboutin

lvsyl said:


> O
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh Beautiful! And Happy Birthday !!!



Thank you so much! Could not resist the dragonfly So Kates when I saw them [emoji4]


----------



## drangelicaj80

Daisybaltazar said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ♥️


Thanks! Now to only find somewhere to wear them to but I could not resist.


----------



## drangelicaj80

So_Louboutin said:


> I just saw your post with them, congratulations on getting them! They are very beautiful! I could not resist when I saw them in store. Enjoy them! [emoji4]



Thanks! I love this colorway and the sparkle is spectacular. I couldn't resist when I found them either. Even better in person!


----------



## nashpoo

Couldn't resist the sparkle on these


----------



## highheeladdict

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3849624
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist the sparkle on these



These are amazing! I have them in white, not an everyday shoe because the material is so delicate, but I love them. My cinderella-shoes  Enjoy your pretty new shoes!


----------



## nashpoo

highheeladdict said:


> These are amazing! I have them in white, not an everyday shoe because the material is so delicate, but I love them. My cinderella-shoes  Enjoy your pretty new shoes!



They're so beautiful!! The white ones are stunning too! Looks like crystals on your skin from a distance. Can I ask what size you took in yours in? I took my true size but I'm not sure if I should go down half a size so the heel grips tighter.


----------



## Ivy Park

I just ordered the Moulamax Floral Velvet 100cm from my SA, Shari Gross, at the Flagship store. The other two pairs are my last recent Louboutin purchases.


----------



## tweeety

Birthday present from the hubbie [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LolasCloset

tweeety said:


> Birthday present from the hubbie [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3851571
> 
> View attachment 3851572
> 
> View attachment 3851573
> 
> View attachment 3851574



holy cow. these are fairy tale pretty!


----------



## tweeety

LolasCloset said:


> holy cow. these are fairy tale pretty!



They really are I’m debating to pick up the flats as well to add to my collection [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] 

But for now I’m stoked to have this one added to my CL wall [emoji173]️


----------



## Sylv77

julia_sp said:


> Last online Very Prive purchase
> View attachment 3827216


Always loved the Very Prive line. I would like to see you wearing them.


----------



## Ivy Park

My latest haul.


----------



## tweeety

In love with the Kawai Flat [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ivy Park

more pics.


----------



## cadillacclaire

My beautiful unicorns! I've been looking for them for quite some time:


So Pretty in Gold.
They're a half-size bigger than I'd like, but I was afraid I'd never get another chance.


----------



## label24

My first kitten heels ever!


----------



## Marmotte

My new Loubies 
[emoji168]Henrietta[emoji168]


----------



## highheeladdict

My new So Kate Loubitag 


​


----------



## So_Louboutin

W


----------



## So_Louboutin

highheeladdict said:


> My new So Kate Loubitag :​




Wow, congrats, these are great! How do you find they compare to the So Kate Trash?
​


----------



## mal

WOW   


highheeladdict said:


> My new So Kate Loubitag
> View attachment 3870818
> View attachment 3870826
> View attachment 3870830​


----------



## mal

Love!!


Marmotte said:


> My new Loubies
> [emoji168]Henrietta[emoji168]
> 
> View attachment 3870653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870654
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870655


----------



## Christina2

Ivy Park said:


> more pics.


'
Those heels are so cute. Do they feel really secure on your feet ? Wish they came in a 130mm heel.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi there! It is my first pair of CL and I just got it 2 hours ago!!! But I forgot the name of this style. Can anyone help?


----------



## Christina2

label24 said:


> My first kitten heels ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870025


Nice color but kitten heels ? Why ?


----------



## highheeladdict

Christina2 said:


> Nice color but kitten heels ? Why ?



I think, she means that for her, they feel like kitten heels because she`s used to wearing higher heels. Those aren`t kitten heels, they are too high to be kitten heels. Kitten heels are usually between 1 and 2 inches high, and those Anjalina`s are about 3.5 inches high (85mm). I think that´s the lowest heel height the Anjalina comes in (120mm, 100mm, 85mm), except for the flats of course,  So they`re not high heels  (high heels have to be at least 10cm high) they`re "mid heels".


----------



## highheeladdict

mal said:


> WOW



Thank you  They sure are wow...I´m in love...
Did you receive your Loubitag heels? Can`t  wait to see them. They looked gorgeous on the pic you shared.


----------



## vivalagiselle

Wearing all black and these hot red Pigalle Follies today!


----------



## shoes4ever

Dolly Dola - love the pretty brocade fabric n vibrant hued bows


----------



## Christina2

vivalagiselle said:


> Wearing all black and these hot red Pigalle Follies today!



Sounds like a delightful combination. Congrats.


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> My beautiful unicorns! I've been looking for them for quite some time:
> View attachment 3869003
> 
> So Pretty in Gold.
> They're a half-size bigger than I'd like, but I was afraid I'd never get another chance.


 Gorgeous. I know what you mean by not getting another chance. I say a pair of yellow Hot Chicks on ebay and didn't go for it. Been kicking myself ever since - lol.


----------



## _sunshine_

Pigalle Follies 85...gift from my husband!  I think he has restarted my obsession and I'll get myself another pair next week.


----------



## Nancy Wong

_sunshine_ said:


> Pigalle Follies 85...gift from my husband!  I think he has restarted my obsession and I'll get myself another pair next week.



Lucky you! 85 is great for walking. Will you get a higher one for another pair though?


----------



## _sunshine_

Nancy Wong said:


> Lucky you! 85 is great for walking. Will you get a higher one for another pair though?



I think so.  I'm looking at the regular Pigalle or maybe the Apostrophe. I love the heel on that one!


----------



## cadillacclaire

_sunshine_ said:


> I think so.  I'm looking at the regular Pigalle or maybe the Apostrophe. I love the heel on that one!


Be careful with the Apostrophy... There's a thread indicating there are some quality issues with that style:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/quality-issues-with-apostrophy.966697/#post-31388132


----------



## _sunshine_

cadillacclaire said:


> Be careful with the Apostrophy... There's a thread indicating there are some quality issues with that style:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/quality-issues-with-apostrophy.966697/#post-31388132


Ahhh maybe not then.... thank you so much for the heads up!


----------



## Nancy Wong

_sunshine_ said:


> I think so.  I'm looking at the regular Pigalle or maybe the Apostrophe. I love the heel on that one!


My first pair was Pigalle 100. Walkable and elegant type of sexy.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Got them in Today and out we go for the night


----------



## mal

highheeladdict said:


> Thank you  They sure are wow...I´m in love...
> Did you receive your Loubitag heels? Can`t  wait to see them. They looked gorgeous on the pic you shared.


 They are here!!   But I can't model them until I have a pedi!!


----------



## LolasCloset

cadillacclaire said:


> My beautiful unicorns! I've been looking for them for quite some time:
> View attachment 3869003
> 
> So Pretty in Gold.
> They're a half-size bigger than I'd like, but I was afraid I'd never get another chance.



these are very pretty! what's the name of the colorway? I haven't seen this design.


----------



## cadillacclaire




----------



## hhl4vr

Do we get to see more?


----------



## hhl4vr

cadillacclaire said:


> View attachment 3881649


Do we get to see more


----------



## Ivy Park

Christina2 said:


> '
> Those heels are so cute. Do they feel really secure on your feet ? Wish they came in a 130mm heel.



They do. I have to pull them to the fourth hole on the strap. They are so practical and functional, too. I love them.


----------



## Ivy Park

Love these. Sorry that they're upside down.


----------



## cadillacclaire

hhl4vr said:


> Do we get to see more


Sorry, that was a reply regarding the colorway of the So Pretty. Pic is several posts above.


----------



## _sunshine_

Ivy Park said:


> Love these. Sorry that they're upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882135


 
OMG I LOVE THESE!!!


----------



## jvall18

vivalagiselle said:


> Wearing all black and these hot red Pigalle Follies today!



Beautiful! What a pop of colour!


----------



## jvall18

tweeety said:


> Birthday present from the hubbie [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3851571
> 
> View attachment 3851572
> 
> View attachment 3851573
> 
> View attachment 3851574



Wow!!! He had fabulous taste (or a lot of guidance from you  ). Gorgeous.


----------



## tweeety

jvall18 said:


> Wow!!! He had fabulous taste (or a lot of guidance from you  ). Gorgeous.



Thank you so much! He does know my taste in CL very very well [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweeety

Latest addition to my CL family [emoji173]️[emoji7]
View attachment 3886025


----------



## tweeety

Im ready for the holidays with this baby [emoji7]
Rivierina On Fire 100mm Suede


----------



## jvall18

tweeety said:


> Im ready for the holidays with this baby [emoji7]
> Rivierina On Fire 100mm Suede
> View attachment 3886623
> 
> View attachment 3886624
> 
> View attachment 3886625


Perfect New Years shoes. The designs look like fireworks!


----------



## CrvEgrl123

Hi! Total newb to the forum (reformed lurker) here in my very first pair of CL! The ever beautiful Cornielle. Pic of me trying them on at Saks last week. I love the asymmetric toe box while still looking classic. I've worn them once to dinner already...probably should have broken them in first but I couldn't wait


----------



## Selenia4

Love them !


----------



## mal

^^^ Very cool!!!


----------



## label24

I been looking for a pair of phyton Bloody mary 140 about 9 or maybe 10 years ago..and finally this babies are  mine.


----------



## mal

Congrats, Label24!! They are amazing!


----------



## LolasCloset

label24 said:


> I been looking for a pair of phyton Bloody mary 140 about 9 or maybe 10 years ago..and finally this babies are  mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891128



yay, I love these! I would LOVE to get the black python ones. Congrats!


----------



## hhl4vr

label24 said:


> I been looking for a pair of phyton Bloody mary 140 about 9 or maybe 10 years ago..and finally this babies are  mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891128


Congrats, those are gorgeous.  You will have to share with us a photo of you wearing them - they look so stunning


----------



## Sylv77

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3890492
> 
> Love them !


Like them, I would love to see some more pictures


----------



## Sylv77

tweeety said:


> Im ready for the holidays with this baby [emoji7]
> Rivierina On Fire 100mm Suede
> View attachment 3886623
> 
> View attachment 3886624
> 
> View attachment 3886625




gorgeous !! I am curious about the outfit that you combine.


----------



## goldenfountain

So excited to share with you all my first 100mm Decollete in patent nude! These are my 2nd Louboutin pair, after my 85mm Pigalle.









I was pleasantly surprised to see the gel cushions included this time! Also CL has the best shoe dust bags! (Way better than Chanel shoes)










Heres me trying them on. The toe boxes fit snuggly but the length kinda exceeds my feet a bit (leaving a small gap).

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My new work shoes am in love !!


----------



## yoshikitty

In my another post, I asked for the recommendation and mentioned that I want to try out the shoes before buying. But I can't wait until I will be in NYC 2 weeks later.  (also very concern that the shoes will be sold out)
Dear hubby ordered the Pigalle Follies Glitter Dragonfly for me yesterday. He placed the order at 09:30, the shoes were shipped from Milan and we received it in Hamburg today at 13:30. Wow! that was real quick!

OMG! The shoes are drop dead gorgeous, I can't help but look at it at different angels the whole time. It seems that the colour of the glitter changes in different light. Sometime it looks more blue, sometime more purple and even red pink. The size is 36 and it fits like a glove. This is my first pair of CL and the highest heels that I have. I just need to practice walking with it before going out. Also decided not to use those clear sticker to protect the sole. I think the normal wear look very sexy.  Hopefully the glitter will stay put. But I am afraid I will lose the shoe since the toe box is so short, any suggestion?


----------



## Strep2031

Picked these up moments ago at the Atlanta boutique.


----------



## layd3k

shoes4ever said:


> Miss Mars --- coz a girl can do with some wings


I am eyeing these and was wondering hoe you found the fit?


----------



## CrvEgrl123

And now I'm posting another pair. Hubby and my baby girls brought me birthday (tomorrow) shopping today. Brought home these lovelies and a new LV bag. I must have been good this year


----------



## Meowwu

My sale finds: Me Pam in 80mm 

I also rocked this pump with studs but they were out of my size :,(


----------



## loveydovey35

label24 said:


> I been looking for a pair of phyton Bloody mary 140 about 9 or maybe 10 years ago..and finally this babies are  mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891128




omg! omg, stunned. Lucky!!! those are a total UNICORN! mod shots? they are amazing, congratulations!


----------



## loveydovey35

CrvEgrl123 said:


> And now I'm posting another pair. Hubby and my baby girls brought me birthday (tomorrow) shopping today. Brought home these lovelies and a new LV bag. I must have been good this year



Happy birthday! the Belles are one of my favorite booties-ever! can wear them with so many diff outfits and they are incredibly comfortable. Enjoy!


----------



## loveydovey35

yoshikitty said:


> In my another post, I asked for the recommendation and mentioned that I want to try out the shoes before buying. But I can't wait until I will be in NYC 2 weeks later.  (also very concern that the shoes will be sold out)
> Dear hubby ordered the Pigalle Follies Glitter Dragonfly for me yesterday. He placed the order at 09:30, the shoes were shipped from Milan and we received it in Hamburg today at 13:30. Wow! that was real quick!
> 
> OMG! The shoes are drop dead gorgeous, I can't help but look at it at different angels the whole time. It seems that the colour of the glitter changes in different light. Sometime it looks more blue, sometime more purple and even red pink. The size is 36 and it fits like a glove. This is my first pair of CL and the highest heels that I have. I just need to practice walking with it before going out. Also decided not to use those clear sticker to protect the sole. I think the normal wear look very sexy.  Hopefully the glitter will stay put. But I am afraid I will lose the shoe since the toe box is so short, any suggestion?
> View attachment 3894344
> View attachment 3894345



Congratulations on your gorgeous shoes, they are stunning and the mod shots are lovely, thank you for sharing with us. I have a pair of CL's in the strass and there is minimal fall out, hardly any. Regarding your question, not sure I am clear, are you worried about walking and having the shoe slip off? if that is the case, you may want to consider a thin insert in the heel area to help them stay put. I have a pair of So Kates that are slightly lose and they slip off if I am not careful, in order to prevent that I bought a pair of thin (very very thin) heel inserts and worked like a charm. I like the Dr. Sholls inserts, or any generic drug store brand works too. Going down in size was not an option since they would have been too small. I hope this helps.


----------



## loveydovey35

Lovely shoes, that nude is so gorgeous, I have it in the So Kate and wish I had gotten something a bit more manageable. They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## loveydovey35

CrvEgrl123 said:


> Hi! Total newb to the forum (reformed lurker) here in my very first pair of CL! The ever beautiful Cornielle. Pic of me trying them on at Saks last week. I love the asymmetric toe box while still looking classic. I've worn them once to dinner already...probably should have broken them in first but I couldn't wait




Welcome! we love it when members post their shoes, keep the pictures coming! and your shoes look lovely!


----------



## diordesert99

Picked up these lovelies at the Palazzo boutique (on sale!!!) during a vegas weekender


----------



## tolliv




----------



## label24

tolliv said:


> View attachment 3907354



Beautis!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tweeety

Picked up this booties a few days ago and wow standing at 6 inches is pretty comfortable I must say [emoji28][emoji28] I wore her to my company party and the whole night my feet was super happy!! 



Lady Booton 150 (Napa shiny)


----------



## label24

tweeety said:


> Picked up this booties a few days ago and wow standing at 6 inches is pretty comfortable I must say [emoji28][emoji28] I wore her to my company party and the whole night my feet was super happy!!
> 
> View attachment 3908571
> 
> Lady Booton 150 (Napa shiny)



I love these! I have it in the suede version and they look amazing!


----------



## tolliv

Miss Tennis


----------



## tolliv

With images


----------



## So_Louboutin

tolliv said:


> Miss Tennis



These are beautiful!


----------



## tolliv

So_Louboutin said:


> These are beautiful!


Thank you! I will take a photo when I actually wear them.


----------



## rooneygirl420

I went to the Atlanta boutique today just looking to try some different styles on to see what I liked. I walked out with my first pair of Louboutins! Follies Spikes 100. I saw them and fell in love!


----------



## Strep2031

rooneygirl420 said:


> I went to the Atlanta boutique today just looking to try some different styles on to see what I liked. I walked out with my first pair of Louboutins! Follies Spikes 100. I saw them and fell in love!
> 
> View attachment 3926587
> View attachment 3926588


Those are sharp! Is the ATL store still having a sale?


----------



## rooneygirl420

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Those are sharp! Is the ATL store still having a sale?



Not that I’m aware of. How often do they have sales? Or is it just a very rare occurrence?


----------



## Strep2031

The sale started in December.  I purchased a pair of So Kates for 40%. The sale itens at that location are on the wall to the right after you pass the check out counter. You have to ask for the sale items because they wont tell you. The sale is twice a year.


----------



## rooneygirl420

fcmilliner2031 said:


> The sale started in December.  I purchased a pair of So Kates for 40%. The sale itens at that location are on the wall to the right after you pass the check out counter. You have to ask for the sale items because they wont tell you. The sale is twice a year.



Oh never mind; I did see the sale shoes. If there had been one I was in love with that was in my size, I would have jumped on that.


----------



## tweeety

I’m obsessed with bow so I have to add this to my collection [emoji166]


----------



## fashionheelschic

My CL Nude Patent New Very Prive 120s arrived this weekend and I am in love with them!


----------



## Strep2031

somewhereinna said:


> My CL Nude Patent New Very Prive 120s arrived this weekend and I am in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 3928492


I love them, they look great on you. Trying to decide between new very privenor decollete in nude.


----------



## shoes4ever

New sparkles to kick off the new year - Spiky Sun in silver aliglitter


----------



## shoes4ever

Biblio in China Blue


----------



## Brandon4268

Got these for Christmas first pair of louboutin’s & the addiction begins.


----------



## tolliv

I finally pulled the plug and purchased these beauties.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

Pigalle Follies in black Leather


----------



## kpgirl

Moulamax Suede Black


----------



## verychic555

I love this shade of purple so much...


----------



## Strep2031

verychic555 said:


> View attachment 3932449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shade of purple so much...


Gorgeous!! I love the color also.


----------



## ashlie

kpgirl said:


> Moulamax Suede Black



Love these! Haven’t tried them on-are they comfortable?


----------



## kpgirl

ashlie said:


> Love these! Haven’t tried them on-are they comfortable?


So comfy!! I wore them out once on a night out and my feet didn't hurt at all!


----------



## aksaiyo

New to me Beloved 120s!
Though they arrived in near pristine condition so i’m extra happy. It’s a little big but i’ll pad them to death


----------



## Luv n bags

verychic555 said:


> View attachment 3932449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shade of purple so much...



I love these! What is the name of them?


----------



## verychic555

tigertrixie said:


> I love these! What is the name of them?


The sharpeta in purple.


----------



## lnik

these are my newest loubs, wore them for the first time on NYE!


----------



## stilly

aksaiyo said:


> New to me Beloved 120s!
> Though they arrived in near pristine condition so i’m extra happy. It’s a little big but i’ll pad them to death
> View attachment 3932946
> 
> View attachment 3932947
> 
> View attachment 3932948
> 
> View attachment 3932949
> 
> View attachment 3932950
> 
> View attachment 3932951
> 
> View attachment 3932952



They look amazing on you *aksaiyo*!
They only look slightly big. Pad them up!


----------



## stilly

lnik said:


> these are my newest loubs, wore them for the first time on NYE!



Gorgeous *Inik*!


----------



## label24

Im so excited!!!! And I just can’t hide it!!!  Finally I have them!!! Senora 130 and Lola 120


----------



## Strep2031

Love love love!! Congrats.


----------



## Dluvch

rooneygirl420 said:


> I went to the Atlanta boutique today just looking to try some different styles on to see what I liked. I walked out with my first pair of Louboutins! Follies Spikes 100. I saw them and fell in love!
> 
> View attachment 3926587
> View attachment 3926588


The most beautiful shoes I have ever seen!  Are they hard to walk in with the spikes?


----------



## Dluvch

Meowwu said:


> View attachment 3898741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sale finds: Me Pam in 80mm
> 
> I also rocked this pump with studs but they were out of my size :,(
> 
> View attachment 3898742


These are amazing in black to with the 3.3 inch heel with jeans and top!  So beautiful.


----------



## janiepie

This is my very first CL pair!


----------



## Strep2031

janiepie said:


> This is my very first CL pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948028
> View attachment 3948029


Very nice. Congrats on your first pair!!


----------



## rooneygirl420

Dira said:


> The most beautiful shoes I have ever seen!  Are they hard to walk in with the spikes?



The spikes don’t make it any more difficult. I just try to be careful to not bump the spikes.


----------



## annamoon

label24 said:


> Im so excited!!!! And I just can’t hide it!!!  Finally I have them!!! Senora 130 and Lola 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947384


Fab shoes, must look amazing on and will turn many heads!!


----------



## glitterburrito

Hey y'all! 
Long time lurker, finally made an account to share these beauties- my first ever Louboutins! Apostrophy 100mm.
Purchased yesterday at Neiman Marcus after many years of lusting


----------



## Strep2031

glitterburrito said:


> Hey y'all!
> Long time lurker, finally made an account to share these beauties- my first ever Louboutins! Apostrophy 100mm.
> Purchased yesterday at Neiman Marcus after many years of lusting
> View attachment 3949561
> View attachment 3949565


They are lovely. Congrats on your first purchase.


----------



## Dany_37

Just bought the Pigalle 120 (Black) & the Pigalle Plato 120 (Nude) today online. I'm not as worried about the Pigalle Plato's as I am the Pigalle's.  Wish me luck...I will reveal once they arrive.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## The Pink Blond

I bought these gorgeous shoes from net a porter


----------



## loveydovey35

glitterburrito said:


> Hey y'all!
> Long time lurker, finally made an account to share these beauties- my first ever Louboutins! Apostrophy 100mm.
> Purchased yesterday at Neiman Marcus after many years of lusting
> View attachment 3949561
> View attachment 3949565



These are by far my most comfortable shoes EVER. Wish they made them in different colors and materials. Have only seen them in beige and black, which I have. Congrats!


----------



## glitterburrito

loveydovey35 said:


> These are by far my most comfortable shoes EVER. Wish they made them in different colors and materials. Have only seen them in beige and black, which I have. Congrats!



they are so comfy! i wore them out for the first time a few nights ago to a movie date, after 4 hours I still felt like I had just put them on. 

i'm on the hunt for a pre-loved black pair in size 38., but of course i could be patient and wait to get my black pair new when i get another gift/chance to shop out of my savings


----------



## stilly

glitterburrito said:


> Hey y'all!
> Long time lurker, finally made an account to share these beauties- my first ever Louboutins! Apostrophy 100mm.
> Purchased yesterday at Neiman Marcus after many years of lusting
> View attachment 3949561
> View attachment 3949565



Love those *glitterburrito*!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## glitterburrito

stilly said:


> Love those *glitterburrito*!!!
> Enjoy!


thank you, stilly! i've long admired your collection!


----------



## rooneygirl420

glitterburrito said:


> Hey y'all!
> Long time lurker, finally made an account to share these beauties- my first ever Louboutins! Apostrophy 100mm.
> Purchased yesterday at Neiman Marcus after many years of lusting
> View attachment 3949561
> View attachment 3949565



I love these! Part of me wishes I had gone for a more practical/everyday pair for my first pair. I love that they can be dressed up or down! Congrats on your first pair! I only got my first a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dany_37

My Pigalle 120s came today and I'm so sad...they look and feel wonderful but slightly too big.  I hate to send them back and then have to wait for them to send me a smaller size. On the otherhand, the Plato's fit perfectly.   They are both the same size (39).  Just my luck!!


----------



## gatorpooh

So Kate Loubitag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Strep2031

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate Loubitag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956363


Beautiful!!


----------



## Dany_37

Crisis averted!! Shoe inserts saved the day! Here are my lovelies...HELLO LOVER!!!


----------



## Strep2031

Dany_37 said:


> Crisis averted!! Shoe inserts saved the day! Here are my lovelies...HELLO LOVER!!!


Love them both!!!! The plato is my favorite shoe.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

Excuse the ash.... still debating if I should keep these. Pigalle 120 in Patent Leather, I completely love the way they make you look.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

iLuvBeauty said:


> View attachment 3956595
> 
> 
> Excuse the ash.... still debating if I should keep these. Pigalle 120 in Patent Leather, I completely love the way they make you look.


There is NOTHING else that flatters the body and feet more than stiletto Louboutins! They look amazing; I would keep them unless they are too uncomfortable to walk in.


----------



## Dany_37

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Love them both!!!! The plato is my favorite shoe.


Thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

iLuvBeauty said:


> View attachment 3956595
> 
> 
> Excuse the ash.... still debating if I should keep these. Pigalle 120 in Patent Leather, I completely love the way they make you look.


They look HOT!!! KEEPERS!!


----------



## mal

The Pink Blond said:


> View attachment 3952327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these gorgeous shoes from net a porter


 Amazing!!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

BalenciagaKitte said:


> There is NOTHING else that flatters the body and feet more than stiletto Louboutins! They look amazing; I would keep them unless they are too uncomfortable to walk in.



Slightly uncomfortable.... but bearable for a couple hours. I think if I wear them more and break them in more it won’t be sooooo bad lol.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

Dany_37 said:


> They look HOT!!! KEEPERS!!



Thanks


----------



## LVCH4ever

18S Pigamule 100


----------



## mal

LVCH4ever said:


> View attachment 3959409
> View attachment 3959410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18S Pigamule 100


I've been wondering about these... need modeling pics!!


----------



## candyapples88

Had to share my excitement for getting these pretties. Pigalle Follies Loubitag!! [emoji7] I think I got the last pair in my size in the US. I searched high and low lol.


----------



## mal

candyapples88 said:


> Had to share my excitement for getting these pretties. Pigalle Follies Loubitag!! [emoji7] I think I got the last pair in my size in the US. I searched high and low lol.
> View attachment 3961123


Wow gorgeous!


----------



## LVCH4ever

LVCH4ever said:


> View attachment 3959409
> View attachment 3959410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18S Pigamule 100


----------



## BettySpagetty

My new lovies[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jill N




----------



## Dany_37

Loubie Lovers...I have a question...I just bought So Kate’s in nude but I also bought the Pigalle Plato in nude, does it make sense to have both in the same color?


----------



## BettySpagetty

Dany_37 said:


> Loubie Lovers...I have a question...I just bought So Kate’s in nude but I also bought the Pigalle Plato in nude, does it make sense to have both in the same color?



I’m trying to have different models, fabrics and colors just so I can feel I have “variations” in my closet. For example I have 2 pair of black Loubs, one pair lady peep in patent black and one pair in velvet with bows with Swarovski stones. I’m not gonna get another pair of black Loubs, although I would need a black pair in patent with pointy toe just cause it works with every outfit I’ve got in my closet. But I just feel it won’t get me a satisfaction buying that black pointy pair if you get my point [emoji1]


----------



## Dany_37

BettySpagetty said:


> I’m trying to have different models, fabrics and colors just so I can feel I have “variations” in my closet. For example I have 2 pair of black Loubs, one pair lady peep in patent black and one pair in velvet with bows with Swarovski stones. I’m not gonna get another pair of black Loubs, although I would need a black pair in patent with pointy toe just cause it works with every outfit I’ve got in my closet. But I just feel it won’t get me a satisfaction buying that black pointy pair if you get my point [emoji1]


Yeah I also just bought the New Very Prive in black patent and the Pigalle 120s...but those are totally different shoes so I have no problem there…I’m just worried about variation as you stated because those shoes are kind of similar! Wondering should I return the So Kate’s? I also have two pair of Rockstuds in nude (low heel and high) so I’m getting a little nude crazy!


----------



## BettySpagetty

Dany_37 said:


> Yeah I also just bought the New Very Prive in black patent and the Pigalle 120s...but those are totally different shoes so I have no problem there…I’m just worried about variation as you stated because those shoes are kind of similar! Wondering should I return the So Kate’s? I also have two pair of Rockstuds in nude (low heel and high) so I’m getting a little nude crazy!



I just sold my So Kates black patent cause I just couldn’t walk in them, they killed my toes ! If you can walk in them with no problem keep the so Kates ! I love the look[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BettySpagetty

Dany_37 said:


> Yeah I also just bought the New Very Prive in black patent and the Pigalle 120s...but those are totally different shoes so I have no problem there…I’m just worried about variation as you stated because those shoes are kind of similar! Wondering should I return the So Kate’s? I also have two pair of Rockstuds in nude (low heel and high) so I’m getting a little nude crazy!



I find the so kates looking better than the Plato


----------



## Dany_37

BettySpagetty said:


> I just sold my So Kates black patent cause I just couldn’t walk in them, they killed my toes ! If you can walk in them with no problem keep the so Kates ! I love the look[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I have no issues with pain or not being able to walk in them.  So you’re saying keep the So Kate’s and return the Plato or just keep both? The So Kate’s are beautifully sexy too, I agree!


----------



## BettySpagetty

Dany_37 said:


> I have no issues with pain or not being able to walk in them.  So you’re saying keep the So Kate’s and return the Plato or just keep both? The So Kate’s are beautifully sexy too, I agree!



If someone would have all the pairs you do, I would be like “yeah she’s wearing the so kates today and yesterday she had the Platos” , but a regular person who doesn’t know the models would think you wore the same shoes both the days. There’s where I’m going , like I want people to see I have many different pair of shoes with variations (call me shallow, ha ha). So depending on how you feel and what your goal is having that “many” pair of nude shoes


----------



## Dany_37

BettySpagetty said:


> If someone would have all the pairs you do, I would be like “yeah she’s wearing the so kates today and yesterday she had the Platos” , but a regular person who doesn’t know the models would think you wore the same shoes both the days. There’s where I’m going , like I want people to see I have many different pair of shoes with variations (call me shallow, ha ha). So depending on how you feel and what your goal is having that “many” pair of nude shoes


Gotcha!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dany_37 said:


> Loubie Lovers...I have a question...I just bought So Kate’s in nude but I also bought the Pigalle Plato in nude, does it make sense to have both in the same color?





Dany_37 said:


> I have no issues with pain or not being able to walk in them.  So you’re saying *keep the So Kate’s and return the Plato *or just keep both? The So Kate’s are beautifully sexy too, I agree!



I would keep the SK.  If you really want to have a pair of the PP, you should get it in another color other than nude or black.


----------



## BettySpagetty

Dany_37 said:


> Gotcha!



Good luck with you decision [emoji847]


----------



## candyapples88

Dany_37 said:


> I have no issues with pain or not being able to walk in them.  So you’re saying keep the So Kate’s and return the Plato or just keep both? The So Kate’s are beautifully sexy too, I agree!



I find that my So Kate’s are more like special occasion/date night/special event shoes. While my original Pigalles are like everyday, can be casual, can be dressed up, any occasion shoe. It’s nice having another pair of shoes in the same color as back ups since I don’t consider SK to be an everyday shoe.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Dany_37 said:


> Loubie Lovers...I have a question...I just bought So Kate’s in nude but I also bought the Pigalle Plato in nude, does it make sense to have both in the same color?


It makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## Dany_37

candyapples88 said:


> I find that my So Kate’s are more like special occasion/date night/special event shoes. While my original Pigalles are like everyday, can be casual, can be dressed up, any occasion shoe. It’s nice having another pair of shoes in the same color as back ups since I don’t consider SK to be an everyday shoe.


I love this idea!!  Okay, I'm keeping both!!


----------



## Dany_37

somewhereinna said:


> It makes perfect sense to me!


That's all I needed was one person to say it does and BOOM...I'm keeping them!


----------



## Sak Mac

My very first pair and I’m in love. It took a bit to stretch them but now they’re golden. I love them so much, I just purchased another pair this morning: Corneille in the color storm. I purchased it this morning and it has already shipped.


----------



## candyapples88

Dany_37 said:


> I love this idea!!  Okay, I'm keeping both!!



Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dany_37

Not good shots but here are my purchases this month. Pigalle, Pigalle Plato, So Kate, New Very Prive...I just love them all!


----------



## Sak Mac

Dany_37 said:


> Not good shots but here are my purchases this month. Pigalle, Pigalle Plato, So Kate, New Very Prive...I just love them all!



Those are beautiful. Congrats!!!! Are those 120s?


----------



## Dany_37

Sak Mac said:


> Those are beautiful. Congrats!!!! Are those 120s?


Thank you...and yes, they are all 120s.


----------



## Sak Mac

My second pair. It’s a little difficult to walk in without the platform. But I am gonna try to get used to them.


----------



## LilyLovely

Hi ladies! My 4th pair of CL : Follies lace 100 in the "Eclipse" color. I am so in love!


----------



## Sylv77

LilyLovely said:


> Hi ladies! My 4th pair of CL : Follies lace 100 in the "Eclipse" color. I am so in love!
> 
> View attachment 3969083


Congrats, I would love to see a picture when you wear these.


----------



## MissNataliie

My first pair of Louboutin’s! Burgundy velvet Pigalle Follies 100. I ordered a half size down from my usual, and the toe box is very tight and uncomfortable. I’m thinking about getting a black patent leather pair in a half size up.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

MissNataliie said:


> My first pair of Louboutin’s! Burgundy velvet Pigalle Follies 100. I ordered a half size down from my usual, and the toe box is very tight and uncomfortable. I’m thinking about getting a black patent leather pair in a half size up.



Oooh I love these... very nice!


----------



## candyapples88

My rose gold specchio vintage leather So Kate’s [emoji173]️

View attachment 3970369


----------



## candyapples88

My rose gold specchio vintage leather So Kate’s [emoji173]️


----------



## Dany_37

Just bought the Lady Peeps today...stay tuned for their arrival and pics to come!


----------



## mal

Ready to see them!! ^^^


----------



## mal

Sak Mac said:


> My second pair. It’s a little difficult to walk in without the platform. But I am gonna try to get used to them.


Stunning! I love the color in suede... it looks so rich


----------



## Dany_37

mal said:


> Ready to see them!! ^^^


Me too!


----------



## Nancy Wong

View attachment 3972099

Worn them once only so far


----------



## tiffCAKE

BettySpagetty said:


> If someone would have all the pairs you do, I would be like “yeah she’s wearing the so kates today and yesterday she had the Platos” , but a regular person who doesn’t know the models would think you wore the same shoes both the days. There’s where I’m going , like I want people to see I have many different pair of shoes with variations (call me shallow, ha ha). So depending on how you feel and what your goal is having that “many” pair of nude shoes



I totally understand this sentiment. But I also go bonkers when someone compliments my shoes AND realizes they’re similar but very different pairs... it’s like meeting my spirit animal!  We are instantly best friends!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Pyraclou 60mm - Unicorn sparkle for my feet


----------



## LolasCloset

Sak Mac said:


> My second pair. It’s a little difficult to walk in without the platform. But I am gonna try to get used to them.



These are SOOOO PRETTY. I love the combo of this style with the grey suede.



MissNataliie said:


> My first pair of Louboutin’s! Burgundy velvet Pigalle Follies 100. I ordered a half size down from my usual, and the toe box is very tight and uncomfortable. I’m thinking about getting a black patent leather pair in a half size up.



I love these! I am a total sucker for jewel tone velvet. Do you think these have much less stretch due to the velvet?


----------



## Dany_37

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3972505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyraclou 60mm - Unicorn sparkle for my feet


Super cute!


----------



## MissNataliie

LolasCloset said:


> I love these! I am a total sucker for jewel tone velvet. Do you think these have much less stretch due to the velvet?



Yes I think they do! I’m sure over time they would stretch quite a bit but being too small I think I will return them. I have a black patent pair on their way to me know and I will be posting photos of course!


----------



## loveydovey35

iLuvBeauty said:


> View attachment 3956595
> 
> 
> Excuse the ash.... still debating if I should keep these. Pigalle 120 in Patent Leather, I completely love the way they make you look.



Love them on you, keepers!


----------



## loveydovey35

Fifi bota, have been looking at these for a while but always bought something else, until I went to New York a week ago, and bought them at Bergdorfs, they shipped them so I didn't have to carry back, in love. Classic boot and the suede is so amazing.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3972505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyraclou 60mm - Unicorn sparkle for my feet


Love the colour. How do they feel on? I tried on a pair, but the straps felt very loose and I wasn't sure whether it would be better to go down a size. Congrats shoes4ever.


----------



## vinbenphon1

loveydovey35 said:


> Fifi bota, have been looking at these for a while but always bought something else, until I went to New York a week ago, and bought them at Bergdorfs, they shipped them so I didn't have to carry back, in love. Classic boot and the suede is so amazing.


Gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## Cocofalana

candyapples88 said:


> My rose gold specchio vintage leather So Kate’s [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3970374



Do these fit the same as the patent leather so kates? Size wise. They're beautiful.


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Fifi bota, have been looking at these for a while but always bought something else, until I went to New York a week ago, and bought them at Bergdorfs, they shipped them so I didn't have to carry back, in love. Classic boot and the suede is so amazing.


 Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## mal

Nosy 100 in Begonia


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> Nosy 100 in Begonia



Gorgeous! I have not seen that color at my stores, where did you get them, and have you had a chance to use wear? have been scared that the PVC may be too hard or squeaky? please keep us posted on how they wear.


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Gorgeous! I have not seen that color at my stores, where did you get them, and have you had a chance to use wear? have been scared that the PVC may be too hard or squeaky? please keep us posted on how they wear.


 The color is gorgeous! I think it's a bit much on an entire shoe, but I like it broken up here with PVC. I got these from Bergdorf Goodman.com but CL has them and I believe Nordstrom.com although size availability is decreasing!
 They feel pretty comfortable, the PVC doesn't feel hard. Having said that, I have not worn them out yet; the weather is not cooperating… it may be a while.  Squeakiness LOL, it could be a thing


----------



## loveydovey35

ok, thank you for the feedback, I do love them! enjoy the beauties


----------



## candyapples88

Cocofalana said:


> Do these fit the same as the patent leather so kates? Size wise. They're beautiful.



I honestly don’t know. I don’t have a pair of patent Kate’s. I have a pair of suede and these and they both fit the same.


----------



## candyapples88

I’ve been bad this month [emoji85]


----------



## rooneygirl420

candyapples88 said:


> I’ve been bad this month [emoji85]
> View attachment 3976529



Gorgeous! Please post modeling pics!


----------



## Christina2

mal said:


> Nosy 100 in Begonia



Oh my those heels are so cute. I love they way they look on other girls but I hear all these things about PVC like they get sticky and fogged up.  Have you worn these heels much ? How do they look or feel for you ?


----------



## Christina2

candyapples88 said:


> I’ve been bad this month [emoji85]
> View attachment 3976529



I wouldn't say you've been bad dear - not with such gorgeous heels - lol


----------



## mal

candyapples88 said:


> I’ve been bad this month [emoji85]
> View attachment 3976529


Beautiful!!


----------



## mal

Christina2 said:


> Oh my those heels are so cute. I love they way they look on other girls but I hear all these things about PVC like they get sticky and fogged up.  Have you worn these heels much ? How do they look or feel for you ?


Ooh I hope not. I haven't worn them- it will be a while because the weather is ****e!! I think they're open enough not to fog up...


----------



## rooneygirl420

mal said:


> Nosy 100 in Begonia



I absolutely love the Nosy style! I’ve been considering getting a white pair for summer.


----------



## mal

rooneygirl420 said:


> I absolutely love the Nosy style! I’ve been considering getting a white pair for summer.


Jump on it! They are awesome in the white


----------



## label24

Hello everyone!!!! I will like to share with u my lastes adition ( New for me! [emoji177][emoji151]) En passant 120 never worn them! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## shoes4ever

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love the colour. How do they feel on? I tried on a pair, but the straps felt very loose and I wasn't sure whether it would be better to go down a size. Congrats shoes4ever.


As these come only in full sizes i had to take a size larger than needed, so a tad big length wise. I find the strap ( atop my foot) near the ankle restrictive. Whereas the strap across the toes is roomy - maybe its just my foot   I’ve never been a fan of this ‘flatform’ style but decided to give it a try just coz the colours are so pretty. I liked the 110mm version more but my toes were spreading out way too much. If you have narrow/ normal feet then a size down could work for you. Hope this helps


----------



## shoes4ever

Belle booties 85mm in suede - so comfy i’ve been prancing around in them since they arrived


----------



## vinbenphon1

shoes4ever said:


> As these come only in full sizes i had to take a size larger than needed, so a tad big length wise. I find the strap ( atop my foot) near the ankle restrictive. Whereas the strap across the toes is roomy - maybe its just my foot   I’ve never been a fan of this ‘flatform’ style but decided to give it a try just coz the colours are so pretty. I liked the 110mm version more but my toes were spreading out way too much. If you have narrow/ normal feet then a size down could work for you. Hope this helps


Thank you shoes4ever.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3978745
> View attachment 3978744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle booties 85mm in suede - so comfy i’ve been prancing around in them since they arrived


Freakin beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3978745
> View attachment 3978744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle booties 85mm in suede - so comfy i’ve been prancing around in them since they arrived


Wow gorgeous I am so jealous!


----------



## Loubspassion

mal said:


> The color is gorgeous! I think it's a bit much on an entire shoe, but I like it broken up here with PVC. I got these from Bergdorf Goodman.com but CL has them and I believe Nordstrom.com although size availability is decreasing!
> They feel pretty comfortable, the PVC doesn't feel hard. Having said that, I have not worn them out yet; the weather is not cooperating… it may be a while.  Squeakiness LOL, it could be a thing


I have two pairs in patent leather and pvc, Bille et Boules and Debout 100 perpex, and they fit quite comfortable. No hardness, no squeakiness. For me, they seems to be the fastest to stretch but definitely not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## Rochie115

Dany_37 said:


> Just bought the Pigalle 120 (Black) & the Pigalle Plato 120 (Nude) today online. I'm not as worried about the Pigalle Plato's as I am the Pigalle's.  Wish me luck...I will reveal once they arrive.  I'm so excited!!



I also have the Pigalle Plato 120 in Nude, and they are comfortable.  I also have the Pigalle 120 in black, and unfortunately I just can’t seem to where these!!  Hope you have better luck than me!!


----------



## Rochie115

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3978745
> View attachment 3978744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle booties 85mm in suede - so comfy i’ve been prancing around in them since they arrived



The suede version is a beauty!  I just purchased the leather ones and sad to say, they are not that comfy. I hope the leather will soften over time.


----------



## Rochie115

loveydovey35 said:


> Fifi bota, have been looking at these for a while but always bought something else, until I went to New York a week ago, and bought them at Bergdorfs, they shipped them so I didn't have to carry back, in love. Classic boot and the suede is so amazing.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

New Pigalle Plato 120 mm in black, loving these!


----------



## Strep2031

loveydovey35 said:


> New Pigalle Plato 120 mm in black, loving these!


Love these shoes!!! One of my favs. Congrats.


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> New Pigalle Plato 120 mm in black, loving these!


 gorgeous heels    points + platforms = perfect ... congrats - btw, have you ever tried the 140mm platos ? i would love to have a pair but can;t find them anywhere,


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> gorgeous heels    points + platforms = perfect ... congrats - btw, have you ever tried the 140mm platos ? i would love to have a pair but can;t find them anywhere,



Thank you! I am loving them and plan on getting them in the nude color as well. I have not seen the 140mm Plato, didn't know it came in that height, will keep an eye out on it. I wore a So Kate this weekend and I remembered all over again why I stopped wearing them, just cant walk in them without feeling like a stork! lol I either need to practice or sell them..,.


----------



## Dany_37

Dany_37 said:


> Just bought the Lady Peeps today...stay tuned for their arrival and pics to come!


Been away for a minute but Lady Peeps are here!


----------



## Strep2031

Dany_37 said:


> Been away for a minute but Lady Peeps are here!


Wow those are hot!!!


----------



## Dany_37

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Wow those are hot!!!


Thanks!


----------



## mssmelanie

Rochie115 said:


> The suede version is a beauty!  I just purchased the leather ones and sad to say, they are not that comfy. I hope the leather will soften over time.



I have had the leather belles for 3 years and I wear them almost every day in the Fall and Winter. I hope they soften up for you. They are my most used CLs!


----------



## Luv n bags

mssmelanie said:


> I have had the leather belles for 3 years and I wear them almost every day in the Fall and Winter. I hope they soften up for you. They are my most used CLs!



My leather Belles are my most used boots, also.  I love them.  They will soften and mold to your feet after time.


----------



## Souzie

Haven't updated in forever!  Some of the boxes belong to my DH...


----------



## Souzie

It wouldn't let me upload more pics LOL...continued...
I had the fuschia Rampoldi custom strassed with aurum crystals for my wedding..














For some reason, the I Love wedges are my favorite and they look much better on the foot so I included a modelling pic...can't wait till summer!!


----------



## mal

mal said:


> The color is gorgeous! I think it's a bit much on an entire shoe, but I like it broken up here with PVC. I got these from Bergdorf Goodman.com but CL has them and I believe Nordstrom.com although size availability is decreasing!
> They feel pretty comfortable, the PVC doesn't feel hard. Having said that, I have not worn them out yet; the weather is not cooperating… it may be a while.  Squeakiness LOL, it could be a thing


 Update:  regarding the Nosy, I realized these work a lot better 1/2 size up from my normal 37. This is the only shoe I've come across in a long time that I sized up for, for anybody who is considering the Nosy


----------



## mal

xsouzie said:


> It wouldn't let me upload more pics LOL...continued...
> I had the fuschia Rampoldi custom strassed with aurum crystals for my wedding..
> View attachment 3991903
> 
> View attachment 3991925
> 
> View attachment 3991909
> 
> View attachment 3991912
> 
> View attachment 3991913
> 
> View attachment 3991914
> 
> View attachment 3991915
> 
> For some reason, the I Love wedges are my favorite and they look much better on the foot so I included a modelling pic...can't wait till summer!!
> View attachment 3991918


*xsouzie!!  Incredible – are you trying to give us all a heart attack? Are there more? *


----------



## Cocofalana

So Kate Nappa Pepite


----------



## MarLie

My last purchases[emoji3]. Bought in Paris.


----------



## Souzie

mal said:


> *xsouzie!!  Incredible – are you trying to give us all a heart attack? Are there more? *


Haha...silly!
Those are the pairs I got since my last update.  There's more in my collection yes, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## rooneygirl420

mal said:


> Update:  regarding the Nosy, I realized these work a lot better 1/2 size up from my normal 37. This is the only shoe I've come across in a long time that I sized up for, for anybody who is considering the Nosy



It’s so crazy how the sizing is with these shoes. I tried on the Nosy in my usual size, but it was too loose. Going a half size down worked for me.


----------



## LavenderIce

rooneygirl420 said:


> It’s so crazy how the sizing is with these shoes. I tried on the Nosy in my usual size, but it was too loose. Going a half size down worked for me.



Same here.


----------



## candyapples88

mal said:


> Update:  regarding the Nosy, I realized these work a lot better 1/2 size up from my normal 37. This is the only shoe I've come across in a long time that I sized up for, for anybody who is considering the Nosy





rooneygirl420 said:


> It’s so crazy how the sizing is with these shoes. I tried on the Nosy in my usual size, but it was too loose. Going a half size down worked for me.



That’s weird. I tried a half size down from my CL TTS because it was d’orsay style and these cuts typically run large. I found them too small as the pvc was digging into my foot. TTS worked for me.


----------



## stylishtostylish

Cocofalana said:


> So Kate Nappa Pepite


I have a heart attack!!! How gorgeous they are!!!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Not mine.  I bought these CL Very Prive Fairy Tale pumps in Menthe/Green to go with my 18 yr old daughter's prom dress.  Pictured with fabric.  I think the shoe will give her the pop of color to go with the depth of the burnt orange fabric.  We are trying to talk her bf into a navy blue suit with the loafers young men like to wear for prom and out of a black suit.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The other picture is of my sister in her shoes.  Only you will see the picture, my daughter doesn't know they wear the same shoe size.  My sisters also have a crazy shoe collection.  Pardon her really bad unpainted toes.


----------



## label24

My new Boticella Alta 150 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Strep2031

Stopped by the ATL boutique to try on the New Very Prive and Decollete 554. The Decollete was just a little more sophisticated so I brought them home. I have a pair of New Very Prive on back order with Bergdorf but they aren't due for delivery unti September so I just cancelled the order. The Decollete is so stunning on and off the foot. For anyone interested in sizing, I had to size up a full size for the New Very Prive but the Decollete was true to size with one foot snug the other a perfect fit. I sized up a half a size in the Decollete because my foot swells in the spring/summer throughout the day. The nice sales associate gave me some gel inserts to wear with the shoes. Its crazy how I am all over the map with CL sizing. Anyway, love these shoes! Cant wait to wear them out.


----------



## Rochie115

mssmelanie said:


> I have had the leather belles for 3 years and I wear them almost every day in the Fall and Winter. I hope they soften up for you. They are my most used CLs!


Good to know!  I'll keep breaking them in.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My newest Louboutin is... nail polish! "Simple Nude" just arrived from Nordstrom! As you can see, very close to the color of one of my pairs of shoes!  (also going to post in Nail forum)


----------



## label24

The las pair!!! Nosy spike  i wish this pair will be in 120mm[emoji85]


----------



## Christina2

label24 said:


> The las pair!!! Nosy spike  i wish this pair will be in 120mm[emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008106



I know what you mean dear - the higher the better, right ? Just imagine how totally amazing they would look and feel in 130mm !


----------



## label24

Christina2 said:


> I know what you mean dear - the higher the better, right ? Just imagine how totally amazing they would look and feel in 130mm !



they would be shoes to die in life hehe!!! [emoji85][emoji85][emoji322][emoji151][emoji1330]


----------



## crystalhowlett

Materielgrrl said:


> Not mine.  I bought these CL Very Prive Fairy Tale pumps in Menthe/Green to go with my 18 yr old daughter's prom dress.  Pictured with fabric.  I think the shoe will give her the pop of color to go with the depth of the burnt orange fabric.  We are trying to talk her bf into a navy blue suit with the loafers young men like to wear for prom and out of a black suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other picture is of my sister in her shoes.  Only you will see the picture, my daughter doesn't know they wear the same shoe size.  My sisters also have a crazy shoe collection.  Pardon her really bad unpainted toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001306
> 
> View attachment 4001309



Oh yes!!! Aren’t they lovely!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Checked off my HTF list.  It’s taken me a few years to find the perfect pair in excellent condition!!


----------



## rooneygirl420

I got the Choca in rose gold vintage Specchio leather today at the Atlanta boutique


----------



## Christina2

label24 said:


> they would be shoes to die in life hehe!!! [emoji85][emoji85][emoji322][emoji151][emoji1330]



Here are the nosy spike in 130mm heel. I agree they are to die for. What do you think ?


----------



## label24

Christina2 said:


> Here are the nosy spike in 130mm heel. I agree they are to die for. What do you think ?



Stunning!!!!![emoji7]


----------



## Nubcake

Requipump 100! I'm not crazy about patent leather but the toe box is roomy and the thick heel feels so stable. I'm SHOOK at how comfy these are


----------



## rooneygirl420

Nubcake said:


> Requipump 100! I'm not crazy about patent leather but the toe box is roomy and the thick heel feels so stable. I'm SHOOK at how comfy these are



I love these! When I finally get a pair of black CL pumps, I definitely want a somewhat thicker heel. These look great on you!


----------



## grtlegs

Those look like the the Corneille but with a thick heel


----------



## Natifim

I just bought the requipump 100 patent degrade. They are very confortable, and I think they are very sexy as well!


----------



## Nubcake

rooneygirl420 said:


> I love these! When I finally get a pair of black CL pumps, I definitely want a somewhat thicker heel. These look great on you!



Thank you rooneygirl! I hope you manage to find a pair when you decide to get black pumps because this style seems unfortunately hard to find, especially when sellers don't know the name of the style  I know I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for a calfskin version!


----------



## Nubcake

Natifim said:


> I just bought the requipump 100 patent degrade. They are very confortable, and I think they are very sexy as well!



I LOVE THESE. I need these. You're so lucky ^-^


----------



## Natifim

Nubcake said:


> I LOVE THESE. I need these. You're so lucky ^-^



I know! I love the patent degrade! But you are right, its so hard to find, because most people dont know the name of the style! The seller said it was Decollete 554 100mm!!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Nubcake said:


> Requipump 100! I'm not crazy about patent leather but the toe box is roomy and the thick heel feels so stable. I'm SHOOK at how comfy these are


 Beautiful !!!


----------



## AmyCL

My New Very Prive peep toes! I am surprised by how comfortable they are compared to my patent So Kates!


----------



## hhs

New-to-me Flo 120s in black kid! Been looking for these in my size for a while, excited to have them. Love the strong-looking straight heel. I took a 37 in them (normally a small-ish US 7), a little snug in the front but they’ll break in and at this height I don’t want any heel slippage.


----------



## tolliv

Corneille in white and these beauties Very Prive. I didn’t take a photo of the white ones. I bought hem for my Sorority Rituals only.  I just don’t wear white shoes [emoji23].


----------



## BettyLouboo

Nubcake said:


> Requipump 100! I'm not crazy about patent leather but the toe box is roomy and the thick heel feels so stable. I'm SHOOK at how comfy these are
> 
> Can I ask where you purchased these? I don’t see them available on the CL website or anywhere actually.
> 
> This looks just like the Corneille but with a thicker heel, which is exactly what I’m looking for!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Do you consider the other shoes white or cream?



tolliv said:


> Corneille in white and these beauties Very Prive. I didn’t take a photo of the white ones. I bought hem for my Sorority Rituals only.  I just don’t wear white shoes [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020014
> View attachment 4020017
> View attachment 4020019


----------



## iLuvBeauty

label24 said:


> The las pair!!! Nosy spike  i wish this pair will be in 120mm[emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008106



My daughter wants these in nude for prom, these are so cute.


----------



## mal

tolliv said:


> Corneille in white and these beauties Very Prive. I didn’t take a photo of the white ones. I bought hem for my Sorority Rituals only.  I just don’t wear white shoes [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020014
> View attachment 4020017
> View attachment 4020019


We want to see the white ones!!


----------



## tolliv

Materielgrrl said:


> Do you consider the other shoes white or cream?


I just went running in to pair them with my white dress and depending on the lighting they have a pearl look to them. I am going to take them outside to take a photo.


----------



## tolliv

Materielgrrl said:


> Do you consider the other shoes white or cream?



I took them outside in the natural light. I left the paper in to compare. They are white. But my dress is a a bit more white and crisp. Oh well, these will have to do.


----------



## tolliv

mal said:


> We want to see the white ones!!


Posting now [emoji6]


----------



## tolliv

Okay, by request. Here are photos of both.


----------



## tolliv

hhs said:


> New-to-me Flo 120s in black kid! Been looking for these in my size for a while, excited to have them. Love the strong-looking straight heel. I took a 37 in them (normally a small-ish US 7), a little snug in the front but they’ll break in and at this height I don’t want any heel slippage.
> 
> View attachment 4018573
> View attachment 4018574


I love these and love how sturdy the heel is. Fabulous find.


----------



## Strep2031

tolliv said:


> Okay, by request. Here are photos of both.
> 
> View attachment 4021821
> View attachment 4021822


They are both beautiful.


----------



## tolliv

fcmilliner2031 said:


> They are both beautiful.



Thank you!!


----------



## tolliv

AmyCL said:


> My New Very Prive peep toes! I am surprised by how comfortable they are compared to my patent So Kates!


They are gorgeous! Yeah, the so Kates can stay at the boutique. I can only wear the Simple and the Corneille in the pump style. I can't get my right foot into the size that I need for the Pigalles. The So Kates, well..no.


----------



## mal

tolliv said:


> Okay, by request. Here are photos of both.
> 
> View attachment 4021821
> View attachment 4021822


Such Spring pretties!!


----------



## tolliv

mal said:


> Such Spring pretties!!



Yes! Well the white shoes are for Sorority purposes. The stunning peeps are for fun [emoji7]


----------



## Nubcake

They aren't in production anymore, and I have no idea what year they're from. You'll have to find them on eBay/Poshmark/theRealReal etc


----------



## LavenderIce

tolliv said:


> Okay, by request. Here are photos of both.
> 
> View attachment 4021821
> View attachment 4021822



Two great pairs!



Nubcake said:


> They aren't in production anymore, and I have no idea what year they're from. You'll have to find them on eBay/Poshmark/theRealReal etc



I totally slept on the Requipump.  Seeing the red/black degrade pair posted after your pair makes me think they were last available in the last year or so.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi everyone! Here is my 5th pair of CLs. The leather Ballalla flat from Saks in "Latte". True to size! Gorgeous! Now, before I wear them, off to the cobbler they go for toe taps and to buy some white shoe polish!


----------



## gatorpooh

Miss Valois 100mm in Pompadour Pink [emoji175][emoji177] LOVE LOVE LOVE THESE!


----------



## gatorpooh

Pic wouldn’t attach in last post!


----------



## rooneygirl420

gatorpooh said:


> Pic wouldn’t attach in last post!
> View attachment 4026479



These are super cute!


----------



## mal

gatorpooh said:


> Pic wouldn’t attach in last post!
> View attachment 4026479


 Ok model!!!


----------



## rooneygirl420

New to me suede Lady Dafs. They’re very gently used and I got them for a steal! I absolutely love them and can’t wait to add Daffodiles to my collection!


----------



## kadz

Just received a pair of Louboutin So Kates (http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-584825.html) I ordered. One concern though, is they're covered in glitter and the glitter flakes off... Can I use a light hair spray or something to give them a slightly better chance of staying on? Most of the flakes seem pretty solid but I worry rubbing up against something if I'm not careful could cause some fo fall off...


----------



## hhs

kadz said:


> Can I use a light hair spray or something to give them a slightly better chance of staying on?



I recently glittered a pair of CLs myself and used an acrylic sealer that seems to have helped keep everything in place. You might want to try a little bit just on the heel first, I think it comes in different finishes so you’ll want to find one that doesn’t change the look.


----------



## candyapples88

Speaking of glittery, here are my newest arrivals [emoji178]


----------



## LavenderIce

candyapples88 said:


> Speaking of glittery, here are my newest arrivals [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 4028583
> 
> View attachment 4028588
> 
> View attachment 4028591



Love them!  I keep trying them on when I go to my local boutique.  Congrats and wear them in good health.


----------



## candyapples88

LavenderIce said:


> Love them!  I keep trying them on when I go to my local boutique.  Congrats and wear them in good health.



Thank you so much! I love the cap toe, I think it’s so classic.


----------



## kadz

hhs said:


> I recently glittered a pair of CLs myself and used an acrylic sealer that seems to have helped keep everything in place. You might want to try a little bit just on the heel first, I think it comes in different finishes so you’ll want to find one that doesn’t change the look.


Good suggestion. I'll see if I can find something for that. Just put zagg shields on the soles this evening. I bought the kind without the spray solution and they seemed like glued on... Bit worried if I ever try to remove them they may pull the paint off but hopefully I never have to remove them if I'm careful.


----------



## melblvoe

Fifth pair Pyraclou 60 in WHA8


----------



## Yes!Please!

Just In! Well a month ago. Escarpic 100mm. Spikes are badass.  Just curious, anyone else have these?


----------



## rooneygirl420

Yes!Please! said:


> Just In! Well a month ago. Escarpic 100mm. Spikes are badass.  Just curious, anyone else have these?



I love these! I have a soft spot for spikes!


----------



## melblvoe

Froumid 70 and Seava Woman Flat


----------



## Christina2

Yes!Please! said:


> Just In! Well a month ago. Escarpic 100mm. Spikes are badass.  Just curious, anyone else have these?


Oh my those do look dangerously sexy... I have always wanted a pair of spiked CL's but I worry about them... are the spikes as sharp as they look ? have you ever accidentally poked yourself or someone else ? Surely you don't drive or dance in them - or do you ?


----------



## Yes!Please!

Christina2 said:


> Oh my those do look dangerously sexy... I have always wanted a pair of spiked CL's but I worry about them... are the spikes as sharp as they look ? have you ever accidentally poked yourself or someone else ? Surely you don't drive or dance in them - or do you ?


They are actually metal spikes.  Fortunately I have never poked myself, but I have a friend who has- and it does hurt! I don't drive or dance in them. I wear them when I have to do something courageous like introducing people at a major event - it gives me the boost of confidence that I need.


----------



## BettySpagetty

My new shoes[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AmyCL

hhs said:


> New-to-me Flo 120s in black kid! Been looking for these in my size for a while, excited to have them. Love the strong-looking straight heel. I took a 37 in them (normally a small-ish US 7), a little snug in the front but they’ll break in and at this height I don’t want any heel slippage.
> 
> View attachment 4018573
> View attachment 4018574


I really like those! I may need to start a hunt for a pair.


----------



## AmyCL

tolliv said:


> Okay, by request. Here are photos of both.
> 
> View attachment 4021821
> View attachment 4021822


I love the colors in the Very Prive. Beautiful!


----------



## melblvoe

BettySpagetty said:


> My new shoes[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4033190


 Both so beautiful!


----------



## rooneygirl420

New to me black patent Iriza 120s. I love them!


----------



## BettySpagetty

melblvoe said:


> Both so beautiful!



Thank you so much [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## BettyLouboo

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4028866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifth pair Pyraclou 60 in WHA8


Beautiful! Can I ask about sizing? Do you get the same size as your CL heels? I'm thinking about getting the cataclou that looks exactly the same but unsure whether to get the same size as my heels.


----------



## melblvoe

BettyLouboo said:


> Beautiful! Can I ask about sizing? Do you get the same size as your CL heels? I'm thinking about getting the cataclou that looks exactly the same but unsure whether to get the same size as my heels.


Thank you! Cataclou is nice as well, just different shape of studs, what colour are you getting? 
As for sizing, this one is true to size. As compare to CL hells, for me depend on the heels height and style, for classic court shoes, if it's 70mm I normally take my true size but 85/100mm I take half size up. 
However, if it's D'orsay style (Iriza 100mm) I take true to size, didn't go up half size due to open on the side, not restricted. Hope this is help


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Here they are! Secondhand but in great condition! I don't know the style, but they are 85mm brown leather. I took a chance and ordered them in a half-size smaller than my normal size. They fit perfectly! 
It is so hard to find brown leather pumps... everything these days is suede, patent, satin or velvet. I love the timeless look of leather.


----------



## BettyLouboo

melblvoe said:


> Thank you! Cataclou is nice as well, just different shape of studs, what colour are you getting?
> As for sizing, this one is true to size. As compare to CL hells, for me depend on the heels height and style, for classic court shoes, if it's 70mm I normally take my true size but 85/100mm I take half size up.
> However, if it's D'orsay style (Iriza 100mm) I take true to size, didn't go up half size due to open on the side, not restricted. Hope this is help



I’ve been wanting the pyraclou in Platine (gold & silver) but it isn’t available in my size anywhere so I wanted the gold cataclou but it isn’t available in my size either. So I’m thinking I might just get the white pyraclous or multi


----------



## Christina2

rooneygirl420 said:


> New to me black patent Iriza 120s. I love them!
> 
> View attachment 4039971


The Iriza's in 120mm are a rare find. Congratulations on finding them. Did you get a size up or down from your regular size ? Do you think the open side makes them more comfortable or easier to walk in ?


----------



## rooneygirl420

Christina2 said:


> The Iriza's in 120mm are a rare find. Congratulations on finding them. Did you get a size up or down from your regular size ? Do you think the open side makes them more comfortable or easier to walk in ?



I got them in my usual size (TTS for me), which is a half size down from my So Kate size. I feel like the open side definitely makes them more comfortable than a So Kate.


----------



## melblvoe

BettyLouboo said:


> I’ve been wanting the pyraclou in Platine (gold & silver) but it isn’t available in my size anywhere so I wanted the gold cataclou but it isn’t available in my size either. So I’m thinking I might just get the white pyraclous or multi


I believe Cataclou is from SS17 hence size not available. 
Both (Pyraclou white and unicorn) is nice, they do come in Denim as well 
Have you seen the new sandal/espadrilles for new season FW18?


----------



## hawaii_girl808

It has been a long time since I have been on this forum, but I just wanted to share my brand new Private Numbers. This is my very first pair of Loubs and I cannot contain my excitement. I bought them for my college graduation coming up in exactly a month.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

hawaii_girl808 said:


> View attachment 4056751
> View attachment 4056752
> View attachment 4056753
> View attachment 4056754
> View attachment 4056755
> 
> 
> It has been a long time since I have been on this forum, but I just wanted to share my brand new Private Numbers. This is my very first pair of Loubs and I cannot contain my excitement. I bought them for my college graduation coming up in exactly a month.


Wow they are gorgeous! Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## Thal

Just purchased my first pair of red bottoms at Brown Thomas in Dublin, while on vacation. I’m so obsessed. Decollate 85 in patent.


----------



## hawaii_girl808

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow they are gorgeous! Congrats on your graduation!


Thanks so much!! I am absolutely in love with them. I am already scouting my next pair. LOL


----------



## Cheshirepoet

First post! Been lurking a long time, but finally joined to share some of my new beauties . I purchased a few used pairs this past fall, but finally got my hands on some brand new pairs this spring, and was beyond excited as I completely fell in love with them upon first sight!


----------



## Christina2

Cheshirepoet said:


> First post! Been lurking a long time, but finally joined to share some of my new beauties . I purchased a few used pairs this past fall, but finally got my hands on some brand new pairs this spring, and was beyond excited as I completely fell in love with them upon first sight!



Congrats on some gorgeous finds. I'm sure you'll find endless outfits to wear them with. They fit you just perfect - no heel gap at all ! Looks like you are a 120mm girl through and through.


----------



## Cheshirepoet

That’s so kind of you to say, Christina2! Thank you!! Winter dragged on and on this year in the Northeast, so the bright, vibrant colors are just what I was craving, and well, I love rose gold anything lol.


----------



## PurseACold

Cheshirepoet said:


> First post! Been lurking a long time, but finally joined to share some of my new beauties . I purchased a few used pairs this past fall, but finally got my hands on some brand new pairs this spring, and was beyond excited as I completely fell in love with them upon first sight!


Gorgeous! Where did you get your hands on those Pigalle Follies ombre already? I pre-ordered a pair awhile ago, but I thought they weren't shipping yet.


----------



## Cheshirepoet

Honestly it was sheer luck! I preordered a pair from Saks.com a couple of months ago, but was looking (stalking) around the Christian Louboutin site last week and saw that they had them available already. I ordered right away and canceled my preorder with Saks. I felt like I made such an impulsive decision initially lol, but I’m glad I did as I saw the Louboutin site sold out almost immediately after they sent their email about the FW18 collection release. Very lucky timing.


----------



## PurseACold

Cheshirepoet said:


> Honestly it was sheer luck! I preordered a pair from Saks.com a couple of months ago, but was looking (stalking) around the Christian Louboutin site last week and saw that they had them available already. I ordered right away and canceled my preorder with Saks. I felt like I made such an impulsive decision initially lol, but I’m glad I did as I saw the Louboutin site sold out almost immediately after they sent their email about the FW18 collection release. Very lucky timing.



So jealous! I want to wear these already! In fact, I'm waiting on my Saks preorder  Enjoy these beauties for me too!


----------



## Cheshirepoet

Thank you, darlin’, I promise to do so! I’ll keep all my fingers and toes crossed that Saks gets them in early and that you can enjoy them sooner rather than later!


----------



## loveydovey35

My new So Kate booties arrived today, I cannot believe I was able to snag a pair before they sold out, so thrilled!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

loveydovey35 said:


> My new So Kate booties arrived today, I cannot believe I was able to snag a pair before they sold out, so thrilled!


Wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> My new So Kate booties arrived today, I cannot believe I was able to snag a pair before they sold out, so thrilled!



Gorgeous! I love the So Kate booties!


----------



## _debi_

loveydovey35 said:


> My new So Kate booties arrived today, I cannot believe I was able to snag a pair before they sold out, so thrilled!


Love these!  So chic.


----------



## loveydovey35

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow they are gorgeous!



thank you so much, and they fit beautifully, and they are incredibly comfortable! did I just say that? yes! unreal for sure, but true.


----------



## MBB Fan

That's great to hear! Do you also have some modeling pics?


----------



## anything678

loveydovey35 said:


> My new So Kate booties arrived today, I cannot believe I was able to snag a pair before they sold out, so thrilled!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Natasha210

My new pair of anemone plume!!! Absolutely beautiful!! So in love!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Natasha210 said:


> My new pair of anemone plume!!! Absolutely beautiful!! So in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065817
> View attachment 4065818
> View attachment 4065819
> View attachment 4065820
> View attachment 4065821
> View attachment 4065822



Beautiful! What will you wear with these?


----------



## So_Louboutin

Natasha210 said:


> My new pair of anemone plume!!! Absolutely beautiful!! So in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065817
> View attachment 4065818
> View attachment 4065819
> View attachment 4065820
> View attachment 4065821
> View attachment 4065822



Wow, these are amazing!


----------



## Natasha210

tigertrixie said:


> Beautiful! What will you wear with these?


thank you! I'm not so sure yet!! haha


----------



## Natasha210

So_Louboutin said:


> Wow, these are amazing!


thank you! they truly are!


----------



## Cheshirepoet

Natasha210 said:


> My new pair of anemone plume!!! Absolutely beautiful!! So in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065817
> View attachment 4065818
> View attachment 4065819
> View attachment 4065820
> View attachment 4065821
> View attachment 4065822


 Those are breathtaking!! Congratulations!


----------



## Christina2

Natasha210 said:


> My new pair of anemone plume!!! Absolutely beautiful!! So in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065817
> View attachment 4065818
> View attachment 4065819
> View attachment 4065820
> View attachment 4065821
> View attachment 4065822


Those are absolutely gorgeous !! Looks like Christmas has come early for you. I would think you could wear such gorgeous heels with anything ! Seems they would be amazing with leggings, capri pants, short skirts or anything that would show them off. Gotta tell ya girl - I am like so jealous !


----------



## So_Louboutin

My newest members... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Cheshirepoet

So_Louboutin said:


> My newest members...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068995
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


Omg yassss!!! Love love love! Beautiful, perfect spring colors ! And I’m a sucker for the unicorn print lol.


----------



## So_Louboutin

Cheshirepoet said:


> Omg yassss!!! Love love love! Beautiful, perfect spring colors ! And I’m a sucker for the unicorn print lol.



Aww, thank you [emoji4]! I know, me too, just couldn’t resist it!


----------



## fashionheelschic

So_Louboutin said:


> My newest members...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068995
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


Love, love, love those shoes!


----------



## Christina2

So_Louboutin said:


> My newest members...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068995
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


Perfect heels, perfect spring colors. Wear them often and in good health.


----------



## So_Louboutin

somewhereinna said:


> Love, love, love those shoes!





Christina2 said:


> Perfect heels, perfect spring colors. Wear them often and in good health.



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## PurseACold

So_Louboutin said:


> My newest members...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068995
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



Gorgeous choices!


----------



## So_Louboutin

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous choices!



Aww, thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## tweeety

Couples months back my husband surprised me with the Feerica [emoji151].  Today I came back to the feerica flat from my sneaky husband whom spent few weeks looking for this in my size [emoji4]


----------



## Cheshirepoet

tweeety said:


> Couples months back my husband surprised me with the Feerica [emoji151].  Today I came back to the feerica flat from my sneaky husband whom spent few weeks looking for this in my size [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4071393
> View attachment 4071394


 What what what?!? Simply amazing and utterly stunning! Your hubby sure knows how to treat you right !!


----------



## Christina2

tweeety said:


> Couples months back my husband surprised me with the Feerica [emoji151].  Today I came back to the feerica flat from my sneaky husband whom spent few weeks looking for this in my size [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4071393
> View attachment 4071394


Simply lovely dear. Mesh upper and a gorgeous pattern over a nicely pointed toe. What could be better ?


----------



## BettySpagetty

My new babes[emoji7]


----------



## Christina2

BettySpagetty said:


> My new babes[emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075340


 Oh my the decorated heels are fantastic ! Are they Pigalle Follies 120mm ? What is that style called ? Model them PLEASE !


----------



## cadillacclaire

Merci Allen 130!
Oh my god, these are insane! I regret nothing, but they’ll certainly take some practice!


----------



## BettySpagetty

Christina2 said:


> Oh my the decorated heels are fantastic ! Are they Pigalle Follies 120mm ? What is that style called ? Model them PLEASE !



It’s the Galonna 100 ! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> Merci Allen 130!
> Oh my god, these are insane! I regret nothing, but they’ll certainly take some practice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075751
> View attachment 4075752


. 
They look absolutely fabulous on you. I know what you mean when you say you regret nothing. There really is no feeling like a pair of REALLY high heels is there dear ? ... and yes they will take a bit of practice - I found the best way to get used to sky high heels is to simply wear them - as much and as long as you can. You'll be surprised how fast you can master those heels if you really try ... and believe me - it is soooo worth it in the end. Good luck and keep practicing.


----------



## label24

New combo!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

More modeling shots of all beautiful new Louboutins please!!! Love all the purchases!


----------



## Christina2

label24 said:


> New combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077288



You have such wonderful taste in heels. Congrats and wear them well dear.


----------



## Luv n bags

cadillacclaire said:


> Merci Allen 130!
> Oh my god, these are insane! I regret nothing, but they’ll certainly take some practice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075751
> View attachment 4075752



These are awesome! Kudos to you if you can walk in these.  Sexy!!


----------



## Greta_V

rooneygirl420 said:


> New to me black patent Iriza 120s. I love them!
> 
> View attachment 4039971


Gorgeous shoes! I've been wanting a pair of Irizas for a while now, but can't find the color-size combination I need, besides I can't decide on the heel height. How is it comfort-wise compared to So Kate?


----------



## Greta_V

tweeety said:


> Couples months back my husband surprised me with the Feerica [emoji151].  Today I came back to the feerica flat from my sneaky husband whom spent few weeks looking for this in my size [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4071393
> View attachment 4071394


Ah, oh! These are just stunning! Lucky girl)))))


----------



## MiaElisaS

label24 said:


> New combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077288



Beautiful selection! My favourite ones are the red sandals, but then they are all really gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> New combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077288



I love the floral print *label*!


----------



## MiaElisaS

I chose the Belle 85 as my second pair. They arrived today. Very happy with them.


----------



## label24

stilly said:


> I love the floral print *label*!



Thanks stilly!!![emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Cheshirepoet

Fell in love with the Anjalinas in Everest when I saw them in person the other week , had to take them home with me. The other two were lucky scores off of eBay and tradesy. Please excuse my veiny, bony feet :


----------



## Christina2

Cheshirepoet said:


> Fell in love with the Anjalinas in Everest when I saw them in person the other week , had to take them home with me. The other two were lucky scores off of eBay and tradesy. Please excuse my veiny, bony feet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080117
> View attachment 4080120
> View attachment 4080121
> View attachment 4080122



What can I say ? I love all of them !! How I wish. they would offer Hot Chicks with spikes - I would be such a happy camper !! I can't decide which pair I like best. Something tells me you couldn't decide either so you just got all of them. Smart girl. Don't worry about your feet dear - they look gorgeous in all of those heels !! Congrats on your finds - wear them all well and often !


----------



## Cheshirepoet

Christina2 said:


> What can I say ? I love all of them !! How I wish. they would offer Hot Chicks with spikes - I would be such a happy camper !! I can't decide which pair I like best. Something tells me you couldn't decide either so you just got all of them. Smart girl. Don't worry about your feet dear - they look gorgeous in all of those heels !! Congrats on your finds - wear them all well and often !


Thank you so kindly, Beautiful ! I often get myself into trouble with my indecisive, impulsive purchases, but life’s too short not to buy the shoes .


----------



## misspink001

Out for their inaugural walk...


----------



## Christina2

misspink001 said:


> Out for their inaugural walk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080494
> View attachment 4080495



Pink pointed toe with gold spikes ? What's not to love ? So Kates or Pigalle Follies ?


----------



## misspink001

M


----------



## misspink001

Christina2 said:


> Pink pointed toe with gold spikes ? What's not to love ? So Kates or Pigalle Follies ?



Actually they’re the Spikyshell flats. I feel so lucky to have gotten them. I love them.


----------



## Christina2

Cheshirepoet said:


> Fell in love with the Anjalinas in Everest when I saw them in person the other week , had to take them home with me. The other two were lucky scores off of eBay and tradesy. Please excuse my veiny, bony feet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080117
> View attachment 4080120
> View attachment 4080121
> View attachment 4080122


Just had to see that gorgeous blue suede with a 135mm heel. What do you think ?


----------



## Christina2

misspink001 said:


> Actually they’re the Spikyshell flats. I feel so lucky to have gotten them. I love them.


Yes. You are a lucky girl indeed. Congrats.


----------



## Cheshirepoet

Christina2 said:


> Just had to see that gorgeous blue suede with a 135mm heel. What do you think ?


 Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## label24

New babies!!!! Pigalle follies 120


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi ladies! Can anyone tell me does this one runs small or not? I am a regular 36. Thanks a lot!


----------



## BettySpagetty

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4081696
> 
> Hi ladies! Can anyone tell me does this one runs small or not? I am a regular 36. Thanks a lot!



I’m a 36 and I have 36 in follies !


----------



## Nancy Wong

BettySpagetty said:


> I’m a 36 and I have 36 in follies !



Thanks a lot!! I am waiting for the stock which will be available 3 days later. Happy that it is my size! Will show photos later!


----------



## Nancy Wong

I am so lucky! When the boutique was ordering my size for me on Monday it was still regular price. The shoes arrived today and when I paid they told me that it was the 2nd day of sale so it was 40% off! So I bought one more pair!

The 2nd picture is my whole louboutin family for now .


----------



## MiaElisaS

Beautiful shoes! The pink ones are so cute and the glittery ones are great, too . I don't have glitter Louboutins yet as I don't know when to wear them. I fear they would be too much for my office and I am not really a party girl.



Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4083525
> View attachment 4083526
> 
> 
> I am so lucky! When the boutique was ordering my size for me on Monday it was still regular price. The shoes arrived today and when I paid they told me that it was the 2nd day of sale so it was 40% off! So I bought one more pair!
> 
> The 2nd picture is my whole louboutin family for now .


----------



## Nancy Wong

MiaElisaS said:


> Beautiful shoes! The pink ones are so cute and the glittery ones are great, too . I don't have glitter Louboutins yet as I don't know when to wear them. I fear they would be too much for my office and I am not really a party girl.



Thanks a lot! I plan to wear the glitter ones for the evenings. And I am going to attend a wedding dinner soon so it gave me a good reason to buy it


----------



## tweeety

My newest addition to the louboutin family [emoji173]️


----------



## yoshikitty

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot! I plan to wear the glitter ones for the evenings. And I am going to attend a wedding dinner soon so it gave me a good reason to buy it



The pink glitter ones look very lovely. I wonder what outfit /colour you are going to wear with them.


----------



## Jasmine Carter

Hey all,

These are my new babies. The Pigalle Follies Glitter Dragonfly Heels in 100mm. I absolutely adore these but I’m having major issues with sizing for CL shoes. These are a size 39 (my usual size in other shoes is 38) but I also bought the lady peep shoes the other day in 38.5 and they are so goddam tight round the box. I have wide feet but I do feel as though these glitter heels are maybe too long. Ugh! I do love the look of them but I’m a bit lost. I was going to buy So Kate’s today but I’m not sure what size to get there either! Do these look too big on me?


----------



## Strep2031

Jasmine Carter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> These are my new babies. The Pigalle Follies Glitter Dragonfly Heels in 100mm. I absolutely adore these but I’m having major issues with sizing for CL shoes. These are a size 39 (my usual size in other shoes is 38) but I also bought the lady peep shoes the other day in 38.5 and they are so goddam tight round the box. I have wide feet but I do feel as though these glitter heels are maybe too long. Ugh! I do love the look of them but I’m a bit lost. I was going to buy So Kate’s today but I’m not sure what size to get there either! Do these look too big on me?


They are gorgeous! How do they feel? Do you have slippage when you walk? I am of the minority when I say that I do not buy too small shoes to break in and stretch overtime. I own 4 pairs of Loubous and each pair have a little room which makes them so much more comfortable for periods of times. Not one pair of shoes I own has "streched" because I will size half up if needed. I think they look so lovely on you. No flesh hanging over the side or toes looking like they were crammed in your shoe and not want to be cut off from the pain. If they feel great then keep. CL sizing is all over the place for me.


----------



## Jasmine Carter

fcmilliner2031 said:


> They are gorgeous! How do they feel? Do you have slippage when you walk? I am of the minority when I say that I do not buy too small shoes to break in and stretch overtime. I own 4 pairs of Loubous and each pair have a little room which makes them so much more comfortable for periods of times. Not one pair of shoes I own has "streched" because I will size half up if needed. I think they look so lovely on you. No flesh hanging over the side or toes looking like they were crammed in your shoe and not want to be cut off from the pain. If they feel great then keep. CL sizing is all over the place for me.




Thank you! These do actually feel fairly comfortable! I’m thinking if the length stretches out i’ll buy some grips for these ones. the toe cleavage is to die for as well ...Now to attempt to conquer the Lady peeps hehe. Thanks again!! X


----------



## So_Louboutin

Jasmine Carter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> These are my new babies. The Pigalle Follies Glitter Dragonfly Heels in 100mm. I absolutely adore these but I’m having major issues with sizing for CL shoes. These are a size 39 (my usual size in other shoes is 38) but I also bought the lady peep shoes the other day in 38.5 and they are so goddam tight round the box. I have wide feet but I do feel as though these glitter heels are maybe too long. Ugh! I do love the look of them but I’m a bit lost. I was going to buy So Kate’s today but I’m not sure what size to get there either! Do these look too big on me?



No, I think they look ok great on you! Absolutely love that shoe!! [emoji7]


----------



## So_Louboutin

Hi all! Some So Kates that I’d love to share with you guys. I’m in two minds about these ones so I’d love to hear any thoughts on them...[emoji4]


----------



## PurseACold

So_Louboutin said:


> Hi all! Some So Kates that I’d love to share with you guys. I’m in two minds about these ones so I’d love to hear any thoughts on them...[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4090861
> View attachment 4090862
> View attachment 4090863
> View attachment 4090864



I totally get it. I love the concept but not the way the shoe looks in the end. I'm not a huge fan of logos, which is I think why I don't end up liking them. By contrast, I like the shoes in this Loubi in Progress collection that have the measuring-tape motif. For example, I really like the Metrisandal, which I just ordered:


----------



## So_Louboutin

PurseACold said:


> I totally get it. I love the concept but not the way the shoe looks in the end. I'm not a huge fan of logos, which is I think why I don't end up liking them. By contrast, I like the shoes in this Loubi in Progress collection that have the measuring-tape motif. For example, I really like the Metrisandal, which I just ordered:



Yes, I get what you mean about logos but when I saw these online immediately thought ‘signature’ Louboutin (no pun intended, haha)... I’m am very drawn to them but just not sure they’re worth the price. The measuring tape motif is very cool! Hope you enjoy when they arrive!


----------



## PurseACold

So_Louboutin said:


> Yes, I get what you mean about logos but when I saw these online immediately thought ‘signature’ Louboutin (no pun intended, haha)... I’m am very drawn to them but just not sure they’re worth the price. The measuring tape motif is very cool! Hope you enjoy when they arrive!


Thanks, you too. They're really cool conceptually, and if you are into logos, yours are awesome.  Enjoy them!


----------



## Strep2031

So_Louboutin said:


> Hi all! Some So Kates that I’d love to share with you guys. I’m in two minds about these ones so I’d love to hear any thoughts on them...[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4090861
> View attachment 4090862
> View attachment 4090863
> View attachment 4090864


Those are HOT!! I would love to own. I would rock those with all styles of pants. Are those on the CL site? I must have.


----------



## Nancy Wong

So_Louboutin said:


> Hi all! Some So Kates that I’d love to share with you guys. I’m in two minds about these ones so I’d love to hear any thoughts on them...[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4090861
> View attachment 4090862
> View attachment 4090863
> View attachment 4090864



I think it is a bit cheesy honestly. CL red sole is already eye catching. I don’t think we need the logo as a pattern.


----------



## So_Louboutin

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Those are HOT!! I would love to own. I would rock those with all styles of pants. Are those on the CL site? I must have.



Thank you! They’re definitely growing on me. Yes, they’re under the fall winter 2018 collection [emoji4]


----------



## So_Louboutin

Nancy Wong said:


> I think it is a bit cheesy honestly. CL red sole is already eye catching. I don’t think we need the logo as a pattern.



I think that’s why I’m drawn to them, the heel being the exact colour of the red sole looks incredible. I somewhat agree with your comments on the logo, I’m not generally into logos, which is why I think I’m a little undecided about them.


----------



## label24

So_Louboutin said:


> Hi all! Some So Kates that I’d love to share with you guys. I’m in two minds about these ones so I’d love to hear any thoughts on them...[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4090861
> View attachment 4090862
> View attachment 4090863
> View attachment 4090864



The most amazing shoe of the season!!!!! Im on a wait list in the store of mexico city [emoji85]


----------



## So_Louboutin

label24 said:


> The most amazing shoe of the season!!!!! Im on a wait list in the store of mexico city [emoji85]



Aww, thank you, you’ve made me feel a lot happier about them! Hope you get yours soon! [emoji4]


----------



## Christina2

So_Louboutin said:


> Hi all! Some So Kates that I’d love to share with you guys. I’m in two minds about these ones so I’d love to hear any thoughts on them...[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4090861
> View attachment 4090862
> View attachment 4090863
> View attachment 4090864



Congrats. Of course you made the right decision. Whats better than a pair of Louboutins with Louboutin written all over them ? For sure that is the pinnacle of heels dear !! Maybe you could show us all how special they look on by posting a photo looking straight down at those logo toes next time you wear them ? Would certainly be a treat for us wishing-we-had-thems.


----------



## mal

I’ve been waiting so long for a perfect white boot!!
Too much with the white Saint Laurent Biker jacket?? 




So Kate Booty 100mm Latte


----------



## So_Louboutin

Christina2 said:


> Congrats. Of course you made the right decision. Whats better than a pair of Louboutins with Louboutin written all over them ? For sure that is the pinnacle of heels dear !! Maybe you could show us all how special they look on by posting a photo looking straight down at those logo toes next time you wear them ? Would certainly be a treat for us wishing-we-had-thems.



Thank you for your thoughts on them! That is exactly what I thought when I saw them... ‘wow, they’re like an ‘actual’ Louboutin’, as crazy as that sounds [emoji23]... but I always think of the brown boxes and signature red and there it is in one of his shoes! I’m just quite particular about the finish so it’s quite hard for me to get my head around how these are composed. On the plus, they are probably the comfiest So Kates I have [emoji4]


----------



## label24

Ladies I want to Share with you my last adition, the most beautiful shoe that I have on my own
Collection... Pigalle 120 chantilly lace


----------



## borse2008

Showing off Fetishpeep enjoy.


----------



## Christina2

borse2008 said:


> Showing off Fetishpeep enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096046
> View attachment 4096047
> View attachment 4096048
> View attachment 4096049


Those look absolutely gorgeous. You must be so happy and proud of yourself for: one - being able to find such a gorgeous heel and two - being able to make it yours. Tell me dear, are they as comfy as they look ? Is the thinner heel any more difficult to balance on when you stand and walk.
Here's wishing you many happy wears and happy times in your glorious new heels !!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Two more pairs from the sale!
I have very tanned skin so these are good for my skin tone.


----------



## shoes4ever

Christian Louboutin X Roland Mouret Cage and Curry pumps 85mm


----------



## shoes4ever

Amazoudur 85mm


----------



## shoes4ever

Proligatica 85mm caged booties


----------



## Nancy Wong

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 4096183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin X Roland Mouret Cage and Curry pumps 85mm



Wow so beautiful!


----------



## shoes4ever

Nancy Wong said:


> Wow so beautiful!


Thank You


----------



## Christina2

One of my best girlfriends gifted me these gorgeous Pigalle Follie 120s "just because". I really do love the way they look on my toes but the heels seem so low at only 120mm after wearing my Hot Chicks for so long. I will wear them though, even if they do hurt just a little to show her how much I love them - lol.


----------



## seattlegirl1880

borse2008 said:


> Showing off Fetishpeep enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096046
> View attachment 4096047
> View attachment 4096048
> View attachment 4096049


These are so lovely!  Are they the standard Peep 150mm heel?  They look higher.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Christina2 said:


> One of my best girlfriends gifted me these gorgeous Pigalle Follie 120s "just because". I really do love the way they look on my toes but the heels seem so low at only 120mm after wearing my Hot Chicks for so long. I will wear them though, even if they do hurt just a little to show her how much I love them - lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097252


----------



## Christina2

CLShoe_Lover said:


>



Guess that means you like them ? Me too. Wearing them at work today. Feel kinda short but they still look really cute.


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> I’ve been waiting so long for a perfect white boot!!
> Too much with the white Saint Laurent Biker jacket??
> View attachment 4092821
> View attachment 4092822
> View attachment 4092830
> 
> So Kate Booty 100mm Latte




I LOVEEEE! Did you get them?


----------



## loveydovey35

label24 said:


> Ladies I want to Share with you my last adition, the most beautiful shoe that I have on my own
> Collection... Pigalle 120 chantilly lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094584



GORGEOUS! I LOVE THOSE!


----------



## loveydovey35

My new Eloise 100 in navy, have been looking for a new pair of work shoes, and these are perfect.


----------



## loveydovey35

borse2008 said:


> Showing off Fetishpeep enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096046
> View attachment 4096047
> View attachment 4096048
> View attachment 4096049



GREAT shots! love those and I hope you enjoy them


----------



## MiaElisaS

loveydovey35 said:


> My new Eloise 100 in navy, have been looking for a new pair of work shoes, and these are perfect.



Gorgeous! Love the classic look of these, perfect work shoes.


----------



## Strep2031

loveydovey35 said:


> My new Eloise 100 in navy, have been looking for a new pair of work shoes, and these are perfect.


Been thinking about this shoe in exact color. How is the fit/sizing? They are so beautiful on you. Congrats!!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Christina2 said:


> Guess that means you like them ? Me too. Wearing them at work today. Feel kinda short but they still look really cute.


Yes Christina I like them very much and would love to see more pics of you wearing lubs !  !


----------



## label24

Christina2 said:


> One of my best girlfriends gifted me these gorgeous Pigalle Follie 120s "just because". I really do love the way they look on my toes but the heels seem so low at only 120mm after wearing my Hot Chicks for so long. I will wear them though, even if they do hurt just a little to show her how much I love them - lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097252



Amazing!!! But those called pigalle 120!


----------



## Christina2

CLShoe_Lover said:


> Yes Christina I like them very much and would love to see more pics of you wearing lubs !  !


Thank you for saying you do like them too. I will try to make more photos if I can.


----------



## Christina2

label24 said:


> Amazing!!! But those called pigalle 120!



So happy you think they are amazing. Thank you.


----------



## loveydovey35

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Been thinking about this shoe in exact color. How is the fit/sizing? They are so beautiful on you. Congrats!!!



Thank you! I normally wear an 8.5 US, but size up to 39/9, they fit nicely, I saw that Saks also has them in a beautiful red, so tempted.


----------



## label24

Hello girls! Does anyone know if the so kate booty kraft sell in some store in 120’s?


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> I LOVEEEE! Did you get them?


Yes, thank you!!  I was trying them on today with different jeans and skirts, etc. I'm going to spray them tomorrow so they will be ready to go! I'm VERY excited about these lol.


----------



## BettySpagetty

I bought these babes yesterday[emoji7] perfect for the European Mediterranean summer !


----------



## mal

BettySpagetty said:


> I bought these babes yesterday[emoji7] perfect for the European Mediterranean summer !
> 
> View attachment 4101288
> 
> View attachment 4101289
> 
> View attachment 4101290


Amazing!!


----------



## MiaElisaS

BettySpagetty said:


> I bought these babes yesterday[emoji7] perfect for the European Mediterranean summer !
> 
> View attachment 4101288
> 
> View attachment 4101289
> 
> View attachment 4101290



Lovely shoes! I agree, the material looks great and gives me a summer feeling.


----------



## MiaElisaS

I also bought summer shoes. They are a bit tight on my little toes, but I hope the strap will strech over the time.


----------



## BettySpagetty

MiaElisaS said:


> Lovely shoes! I agree, the material looks great and gives me a summer feeling.



Thank you ! And they’re SOOOO comfy as well !


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> Yes, thank you!!  I was trying them on today with different jeans and skirts, etc. I'm going to spray them tomorrow so they will be ready to go! I'm VERY excited about these lol.



I loveeee those, so you! Enjoy them


----------



## borse2008

Who likes these ?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

borse2008 said:


> Who likes these ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103855


I like how they look but I wouldn't buy or wear them.


----------



## Jasmine Carter

My So Kate’s have arrived today and safe to say they are testing me!

I’m literally walking like a baby giraffe in them [emoji17]. (Let alone able to actually walk) I wear 4.75 inch heels every day for work but these are something else !! 

Think these ones may have to go back [emoji24]


----------



## Nancy Wong

Jasmine Carter said:


> View attachment 4104706
> 
> 
> My So Kate’s have arrived today and safe to say they are testing me!
> 
> I’m literally walking like a baby giraffe in them [emoji17]. (Let alone able to actually walk) I wear 4.75 inch heels every day for work but these are something else !!
> 
> Think these ones may have to go back [emoji24]



Right. Take a few great Instagram photos before that! It looks really stunning but we need to able to walk with shoes eventually.


----------



## borse2008

I think you'll miss them though once there gone. Please keep them they look stunning X


----------



## Nancy Wong

My daily shoes at the moment. Is that not louboutin enough?


----------



## loveydovey35

ok, I don't have these yet, but I ordered on pre-sale at Saks this morning, I cannot believe that all of the studs on this beauty. A bit disappointed that they are 3.5" as opposed to 4", but maybe that was done due to the style and rocker feel? Going to give it a try and see what I think. Anyone tried them on at a boutique that may already have them? Will be traveling at the end of the week and will see if they have them in stock, cant wait!


----------



## loveydovey35

L


Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4104754
> View attachment 4104755
> 
> 
> My daily shoes at the moment. Is that not louboutin enough?



I love those! they remind me of the Gucci slides, how do you like them?


----------



## Nancy Wong

loveydovey35 said:


> L
> 
> 
> I love those! they remind me of the Gucci slides, how do you like them?



Very comfy and I think it looks good with shorts or jeans. I am just not very confident as my gf said: it doesn’t look Louboutin...


----------



## loveydovey35

Nancy Wong said:


> Very comfy and I think it looks good with shorts or jeans. I am just not very confident as my gf said: it doesn’t look Louboutin...



hmmmm, maybe to those that are only used to the CL Loubouting heels? I do enjoy their sneakers, different, and of course he has many beautiful flats and slides. You enjoy them, and continue to set the trend  way to go!


----------



## Nancy Wong

loveydovey35 said:


> hmmmm, maybe to those that are only used to the CL Loubouting heels? I do enjoy their sneakers, different, and of course he has many beautiful flats and slides. You enjoy them, and continue to set the trend  way to go!



Thanks a lot loveydovey! You made me feel much better


----------



## Christina2

Jasmine Carter said:


> View attachment 4104706
> 
> 
> My So Kate’s have arrived today and safe to say they are testing me!
> 
> I’m literally walking like a baby giraffe in them [emoji17]. (Let alone able to actually walk) I wear 4.75 inch heels every day for work but these are something else !!
> 
> Think these ones may have to go back [emoji24]



OH NO... Say it isn't so... How can you possibly even think of returning these heels girl ? Your legs and feet look absolutely PERFECT in these heels. I mean it ! You say you wear 4 3/4 inch heels to work every day ? Then surely you can master So Kates with a little practice. Please, please, please do not give up so easily. We all know you can do it and we are all pulling for our So Kates sister - honestly.


----------



## Luv n bags

Jasmine Carter said:


> View attachment 4104706
> 
> 
> My So Kate’s have arrived today and safe to say they are testing me!
> 
> I’m literally walking like a baby giraffe in them [emoji17]. (Let alone able to actually walk) I wear 4.75 inch heels every day for work but these are something else !!
> 
> Think these ones may have to go back [emoji24]



These are stunning.  But I can’t handle that heel height either.


----------



## Luv n bags

loveydovey35 said:


> ok, I don't have these yet, but I ordered on pre-sale at Saks this morning, I cannot believe that all of the studs on this beauty. A bit disappointed that they are 3.5" as opposed to 4", but maybe that was done due to the style and rocker feel? Going to give it a try and see what I think. Anyone tried them on at a boutique that may already have them? Will be traveling at the end of the week and will see if they have them in stock, cant wait!



Love these!!!


----------



## Strep2031

borse2008 said:


> Who likes these ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103855


I love them!!!


----------



## Strep2031

Jasmine Carter said:


> View attachment 4104706
> 
> 
> My So Kate’s have arrived today and safe to say they are testing me!
> 
> I’m literally walking like a baby giraffe in them [emoji17]. (Let alone able to actually walk) I wear 4.75 inch heels every day for work but these are something else !!
> 
> Think these ones may have to go back [emoji24]


They are beautiful! I feel you on the walk. I finally sold mine because I couldnt wait to try to walk in them. I need to wear my shoes. Hope they work out for you.


----------



## cadillacclaire

New to me! So Kate Papaye Python. Absolutely gorgeous and snapped them up at a good price!


----------



## BirkinLover77

mal said:


> Yes, thank you!!  I was trying them on today with different jeans and skirts, etc. I'm going to spray them tomorrow so they will be ready to go! I'm VERY excited about these lol.


Looks beautiful on you! What stray would you recommend on these and is it to protect from staining?


----------



## label24

Ladies I wanna share with you my last babyes! Finally the so kate loubikraft are mine!!!!!! This shoes are a truly piece of art!


----------



## So_Louboutin

label24 said:


> Ladies I wanna share with you my last babyes! Finally the so kate loubikraft are mine!!!!!! This shoes are a truly piece of art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108368
> View attachment 4108369
> View attachment 4108370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> !!



Congrats!!


----------



## Christina2

label24 said:


> Ladies I wanna share with you my last babyes! Finally the so kate loubikraft are mine!!!!!! This shoes are a truly piece of art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108368
> View attachment 4108369
> View attachment 4108370



Those are quite a find dear. I especially love the red heel / red sole combination. Congrats and wear them often and well to show the world you are a true Louboutinista !


----------



## fashionheelschic

When I saw these I decided that they must be in my closet! They are the Pigalle Follies 100 in Glitter Degrade.


----------



## mal

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4104754
> View attachment 4104755
> 
> 
> My daily shoes at the moment. Is that not louboutin enough?


It certainly is!


----------



## tweeety

My newest addition to my CL collection!!! Please welcome this gorgeous pair 
Louboutin Black Satin Artifice 100 D'orsay 











She was on my wishlist for the longest times now! It feels amazing to finally have her on my CL wall [emoji322]


----------



## PurseACold

tweeety said:


> My newest addition to my CL collection!!! Please welcome this gorgeous pair
> Louboutin Black Satin Artifice 100 D'orsay
> 
> View attachment 4113807
> 
> View attachment 4113808
> 
> View attachment 4113809
> 
> View attachment 4113811
> 
> 
> 
> She was on my wishlist for the longest times now! It feels amazing to finally have her on my CL wall [emoji322]



Gorgeous pair of shoes! Glad you found them!


----------



## Strep2031

tweeety said:


> My newest addition to my CL collection!!! Please welcome this gorgeous pair
> Louboutin Black Satin Artifice 100 D'orsay
> 
> View attachment 4113807
> 
> View attachment 4113808
> 
> View attachment 4113809
> 
> View attachment 4113811
> 
> 
> 
> She was on my wishlist for the longest times now! It feels amazing to finally have her on my CL wall [emoji322]


Simply the most amazing pairs of shoes I have ever seen.


----------



## cathe_kim

Just wanted to show off my follies in dragonfly that I scored during sale


----------



## borse2008

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to show off my follies in dragonfly that I scored during sale
> View attachment 4113874
> View attachment 4113878


Very nice 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strep2031

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to show off my follies in dragonfly that I scored during sale
> View attachment 4113874
> 
> View attachment 4113878


Very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## mal

tweeety said:


> My newest addition to my CL collection!!! Please welcome this gorgeous pair
> Louboutin Black Satin Artifice 100 D'orsay
> 
> View attachment 4113807
> 
> View attachment 4113808
> 
> View attachment 4113809
> 
> View attachment 4113811
> 
> 
> 
> She was on my wishlist for the longest times now! It feels amazing to finally have her on my CL wall [emoji322]


Wow!! So beautiful


----------



## mal

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to show off my follies in dragonfly that I scored during sale
> View attachment 4113874
> View attachment 4113878


So pretty!!


----------



## kvjohns614

tweeety said:


> My newest addition to my CL collection!!! Please welcome this gorgeous pair
> Louboutin Black Satin Artifice 100 D'orsay
> 
> View attachment 4113807
> 
> View attachment 4113808
> 
> View attachment 4113809
> 
> View attachment 4113811
> 
> 
> 
> She was on my wishlist for the longest times now! It feels amazing to finally have her on my CL wall [emoji322]



Stunning!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kvjohns614

cathe_kim said:


> Just wanted to show off my follies in dragonfly that I scored during sale
> View attachment 4113874
> View attachment 4113878



I loooooove these!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nancy Wong

kvjohns614 said:


> I loooooove these!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow it looks great even in jeans!!!! May I know if it is 100mm?


----------



## shoes4ever

My new CL Metriflats


----------



## Sandra.AT

I really want to have louboutins but I´m afraid that they will hurt me and then I wouldn´t like to wear them haha.. Shall I buy one size bigger in pumps? I would like to have classic black pumps max. 10 cm high.. are these shoes comfortable? if not where do they mostly hurt? in the front or in the back ?


----------



## label24

tweeety said:


> My newest addition to my CL collection!!! Please welcome this gorgeous pair
> Louboutin Black Satin Artifice 100 D'orsay
> 
> View attachment 4113807
> 
> View attachment 4113808
> 
> View attachment 4113809
> 
> View attachment 4113811
> 
> 
> 
> She was on my wishlist for the longest times now! It feels amazing to finally have her on my CL wall [emoji322]



Amazing shoe!!!!


----------



## tweeety

Thank you so much everyone! She is so beautiful in person [emoji173]️ I can’t wait to wear her [emoji257]


----------



## cathe_kim

Nancy Wong said:


> Wow it looks great even in jeans!!!! May I know if it is 100mm?



Hi! Yes, they are the 100mm heel height


----------



## LolasCloset

tweeety said:


> Thank you so much everyone! She is so beautiful in person [emoji173]️ I can’t wait to wear her [emoji257]
> View attachment 4115217



ahh this is such a gorgeous shoe! I have been after a pair for a while now. Post mod shots in them if you get a chance!


----------



## yoshikitty

Got these during sales 
Hubby ordered them for me although he's not too thrilled about them.
I told him that I cannot always walk on 100m heels. 

keopump flat - The multi color studs and crystal are stunning. I am totally in love with them 
I got a small bags with extra studs but not the crystals. Anyone know if it's normal or the store forgot or lost the crystals?



trezuma kid 85 - I was looking for a pair of nude shoes since some time. This one is perfect with its height. They are very stable and comfy. I think I will be able to wear them for the whole day.


----------



## BirkinLover77

yoshikitty said:


> Got these during sales
> Hubby ordered them for me although he's not too thrilled about them.
> I told him that I cannot always walk on 100m heels.
> 
> keopump flat - The multi color studs and crystal are stunning. I am totally in love with them
> I got a small bags with extra studs but not the crystals. Anyone know if it's normal or the store forgot or lost the crystals?
> View attachment 4118512
> 
> 
> trezuma kid 85 - I was looking for a pair of nude shoes since some time. This one is perfect with its height. They are very stable and comfy. I think I will be able to wear them for the whole day.
> View attachment 4118513


Congratulations! Great sale find both are beautiful!!


----------



## Christina2

yoshikitty said:


> Got these during sales
> Hubby ordered them for me although he's not too thrilled about them.
> I told him that I cannot always walk on 100m heels.
> 
> keopump flat - The multi color studs and crystal are stunning. I am totally in love with them
> I got a small bags with extra studs but not the crystals. Anyone know if it's normal or the store forgot or lost the crystals?
> View attachment 4118512
> 
> 
> trezuma kid 85 - I was looking for a pair of nude shoes since some time. This one is perfect with its height. They are very stable and comfy. I think I will be able to wear them for the whole day.
> View attachment 4118513



You really should give the 100mm heels a try dear. With a little practice I know you could do it and making hubby happy could have a lot of "benefits" don't you think ?


----------



## yoshikitty

Christina2 said:


> You really should give the 100mm heels a try dear. With a little practice I know you could do it and making hubby happy could have a lot of "benefits" don't you think ?



Oh! I definitely know the benefits to make the hubby happy. 
Actually,  I would never buy and CL shoes by myself since they are too expensive.  My hubby was the one who saw the Pigalle Follies dragonfly back in December,  he loved them very much and ordered them for me at full price. That was my first pair CL.  These are my 2nd and 3rd.    I am very happy that they were on sales.


----------



## msmurielle

Went to the Galleria in houston to pick up a purse from Saint Laurent and couldn't resist the Louboutin store.. ended up with these  so comfy and they were on SALE!


----------



## Jasmine Carter

My new Pigalle Follies 100 Nappa Shiny arrived today. Was a bit of a meh feeling opening though! I’m not sure it’s because they are not patent like my other pairs but I just feel as though these look TOO plain? (I also took my So Kate’s back as they were IMPOSSIBLE for me so bought these as my alternative) 

Anyone else got nappa shiny shoes? Do you wear them out out or do you normally leave them as work ones?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Jasmine Carter said:


> My new Pigalle Follies 100 Nappa Shiny arrived today. Was a bit of a meh feeling opening though! I’m not sure it’s because they are not patent like my other pairs but I just feel as though these look TOO plain? (I also took my So Kate’s back as they were IMPOSSIBLE for me so bought these as my alternative)
> 
> Anyone else got nappa shiny shoes? Do you wear them out out or do you normally leave them as work ones?


I have this same pair, and they are hands down my most worn pair! Comfy and they go with everything. I wear them to work or out when there will be significant distances to walk. I love mine!


----------



## Jasmine Carter

cadillacclaire said:


> I have this same pair, and they are hands down my most worn pair! Comfy and they go with everything. I wear them to work or out when there will be significant distances to walk. I love mine!



I’ve just tried them on with a pair of leather leggings and they went from a 50 to a 100 easily ! Game changer lol!


----------



## Christina2

Jasmine Carter said:


> My new Pigalle Follies 100 Nappa Shiny arrived today. Was a bit of a meh feeling opening though! I’m not sure it’s because they are not patent like my other pairs but I just feel as though these look TOO plain? (I also took my So Kate’s back as they were IMPOSSIBLE for me so bought these as my alternative)
> 
> Anyone else got nappa shiny shoes? Do you wear them out out or do you normally leave them as work ones?



I'm happy for you that you found the perfect pair of heels. Congrats and do wear them often and well.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Jasmine Carter said:


> My new Pigalle Follies 100 Nappa Shiny arrived today. Was a bit of a meh feeling opening though! I’m not sure it’s because they are not patent like my other pairs but I just feel as though these look TOO plain? (I also took my So Kate’s back as they were IMPOSSIBLE for me so bought these as my alternative)
> 
> Anyone else got nappa shiny shoes? Do you wear them out out or do you normally leave them as work ones?



I wear mine for work and for going out. I love my Pigalle Follies 100 as they are such a versatile heel.


----------



## Jasmine Carter

somewhereinna said:


> I wear mine for work and for going out. I love my Pigalle Follies 100 as they are such a versatile heel.


For me they are the easiest and most comfiest CL shoes to wear. Although I'll never own enough to compare


----------



## mzbaglady1

I walked into the boutique and caught these adorable sandals on sale. The name of the sandal is Atonetta.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

mzbaglady1 said:


> I walked into the boutique and caught these adorable sandals on sale. The name of the sandal is Atonetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122899
> View attachment 4122901


OOH pretty please post a modeling pic when you get a chance!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Loubitag Paillette in Ballalla flats - Ever since i saw this CL drawn pattern i’ve been hunting for them in an easy to wear style. So excited to have found a pair from the capsule collection, made even more special by teeny tiny sequins that add sparkle.



Janitag 60mm - i love Liberty London prints so couldn’t resist them paired with Louboutin. Look forward to wearing these on my upcoming Amalfi Coast holiday


----------



## foosy

tweeety said:


> My newest addition to my CL collection!!! Please welcome this gorgeous pair
> Louboutin Black Satin Artifice 100 D'orsay
> 
> View attachment 4113807
> 
> View attachment 4113808
> 
> View attachment 4113809
> 
> View attachment 4113811
> 
> 
> 
> She was on my wishlist for the longest times now! It feels amazing to finally have her on my CL wall [emoji322]



Those are indeed beautiful, but according to your picture they are 120 and not 100mm


----------



## Ahardiva

Joining the CL club and sharing my first pair! Fifille 70mm in navy blue patent [emoji4] I’d wanted a pair of navy blue pumps for a while and I’m on the taller side so I prefer lower heels even though I love the look of really high heels! I couldn’t pass these up when I saw them. I’m now going through the process of stretching them to try and make them a bit comfier as they’re pretty tight on my toes!


----------



## MiaElisaS

shoes4ever said:


> Loubitag Paillette in Ballalla flats - Ever since i saw this CL drawn pattern i’ve been hunting for them in an easy to wear style. So excited to have found a pair from the capsule collection, made even more special by teeny tiny sequins that add sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 4124370
> 
> Janitag 60mm - i love Liberty London prints so couldn’t resist them paired with Louboutin. Look forward to wearing these on my upcoming Amalfi Coast holiday
> View attachment 4124367



Gorgeous choices! I didn't even know that the flats also existed in Loubitag Paillette. Wouldn't say no to them either. Congrats!


----------



## BirkinLover77

shoes4ever said:


> Loubitag Paillette in Ballalla flats - Ever since i saw this CL drawn pattern i’ve been hunting for them in an easy to wear style. So excited to have found a pair from the capsule collection, made even more special by teeny tiny sequins that add sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 4124370
> 
> Janitag 60mm - i love Liberty London prints so couldn’t resist them paired with Louboutin. Look forward to wearing these on my upcoming Amalfi Coast holiday
> View attachment 4124367


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

Ahardiva said:


> View attachment 4125140
> 
> 
> Joining the CL club and sharing my first pair! Fifille 70mm in navy blue patent [emoji4] I’d wanted a pair of navy blue pumps for a while and I’m on the taller side so I prefer lower heels even though I love the look of really high heels! I couldn’t pass these up when I saw them. I’m now going through the process of stretching them to try and make them a bit comfier as they’re pretty tight on my toes!


Love the Classic! Congrats


----------



## BettySpagetty

Got these classics on sale[emoji33][emoji24] gorgeous Decoltish in black suede ! They run big, I went down half a size  thanks for letting me share !


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

gquinn said:


> I was super lucky and found these older Pigalle 120 AND Anemone! Both were almost new too[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3832377
> View attachment 3832380



CONGRATS!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Anemone is suuuch a rare find


----------



## millivanilli

Where do you find those sales? We don't seem to have that over here(((


----------



## cadillacclaire

Woohoo! Lucifer Bow 120 in Pumice.


----------



## millivanilli

cadillacclaire said:


> Woohoo! Lucifer Bow 120 in Pumice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135792


having a little heartattack :inlove:


----------



## tweeety

My newest addition Artydiva 150[emoji813]️


----------



## BettySpagetty

Sorry for this bad pic it was taken very quickly in bed[emoji2] either you love them or hate ! I LOVE them[emoji7] you guys should see how they shimmer and glitter in sunlight[emoji93][emoji93][emoji93] I will post a pic of that later !


----------



## BettySpagetty

Would someone be interested of seeing my collection ? It’s not that big, please like this post if so[emoji846]


----------



## lemt619

I posted this to the authentication thread but no one has posted there in a while. I have two pairs of CLs purchased eight years ago from Saks. I just purchased brand new CLs on eBay and I think they’re authentic but I was wondering if anyone had any input. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Sylv77

lemt619 said:


> View attachment 4136895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this to the authentication thread but no one has posted there in a while. I have two pairs of CLs purchased eight years ago from Saks. I just purchased brand new CLs on eBay and I think they’re authentic but I was wondering if anyone had any input. Thanks, ladies!


They do look authentic, and very lovely. Can you post a pictures while you wear them?
Maybe it helps to see how they fit.


----------



## lemt619

Thanks so much! I have two other pairs of CLs and they do appear to have the same logo, stitching, sole, insole, etc and the buyer had a perfect feedback rating so I do believe they’re authentic. The box is definitely authentic too and from NM. Also came with authentic dustbag. They’re a little too small so I sent them off to be stretched by my cobbler. They have always don’t excellent work on my CLs and Valentinos so I’m looking forward to having them back with a better fit. Then I’ll take more photos for sure!


----------



## mal

cadillacclaire said:


> Woohoo! Lucifer Bow 120 in Pumice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135792


Incredible


----------



## Christina2

tweeety said:


> My newest addition Artydiva 150[emoji813]️
> 
> View attachment 4136373
> 
> View attachment 4136374
> 
> View attachment 4136375
> 
> View attachment 4136376



Oh my. You must be over the moon with those heels. To me they have like everything you could want in a gorgeous pair of heels. The straps are so delicate. The fabric is so girly. That platform makes them so comfortable. The heels are just the right height and those big beautiful bows made my heart skip a beat. Mmmmm enjoy them and do post a few modeling pics if possible.
BTW - love the jewels on your nails. Do you ever have any problems with them ?


----------



## cadillacclaire

msmurielle said:


> Went to the Galleria in houston to pick up a purse from Saint Laurent and couldn't resist the Louboutin store.. ended up with these  so comfy and they were on SALE!


Those are gorgeous!! Do you know what the color is called?


----------



## LunaFox

Picked up these beauties not too long ago! The pumps are nude patent leather, i just like the black and white color drop ; )


----------



## loveydovey35

BettySpagetty said:


> Got these classics on sale[emoji33][emoji24] gorgeous Decoltish in black suede ! They run big, I went down half a size  thanks for letting me share !
> 
> View attachment 4128976



This is my favorite style, have them in several different colors and love them.


----------



## borse2008

loveydovey35 said:


> This is my favorite style, have them in several different colors and love them.


When you going to model these?


----------



## jvall18

Just got these beauties for my wedding next month as I didn’t want to wear heels. I’m in love


----------



## Etkas

Just got these gorgeous Dorissima Aquarium/Gold in the mail today and couldn't resist snapping a quick pic in my kitchen! Can't wait to wear them properly!
Dorissima is my favourite style but these are my first Glitter Loubs, i did a search on how to keep the Glitter intact but can't seem to find much info on the new version of chunky Glitter. I know it's inevitable for some to fall off but does anyone have a trick they swear by?

Thank you for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## goldenfountain

jvall18 said:


> Just got these beauties for my wedding next month as I didn’t want to wear heels. I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 4153419


Congrats on getting married, these are stunning!!!
 I was eyeing these and the heels version for my wedding shoes too, but unfortunately the heels were a bit too high and metallic for my liking, and no size for me, so I bought the Iriza instead.


----------



## goldenfountain

Sharing my latest Loubies-the Iriza 70, intended as my potential second wedding shoes! I love their profile, so elegant!


----------



## kpgirl

Pre-Fall 2018 Marcharoche leather Ankle booties from Barneys!!


----------



## hhs

Got these metal patent So Kates! Went to Saks for fun and tried these on despite knowing better and of course fell in love. Ended up buying them a week later and shipped to me. However, the size 37 pair I got is quite tight, while in the store even a 36.5 felt fine. I’m breaking them in since I won’t really have a chance to exchange anytime soon, hope it works out. I’ll just tell myself it means the SA went and grabbed me a super fresh pair.


----------



## mal

^^^gorgeous, hhs!!


----------



## jennarae86

Could not pass up buying these beauties (Cataclou 110) while on vacation a week ago in Rome. This is my first pair of Louboutin wedges and I am impressed with the comfort!


----------



## fashionheelschic

My recently acquired CL So Kate 120 Blush No. 2 in Kid.


----------



## Natasha210

been a long time since posting last but i have purchased my wedding shoes! [emoji847] 
took me such a long time to make a decision but I think I made the right choice


----------



## afsweet

jennarae86 said:


> Could not pass up buying these beauties (Cataclou 110) while on vacation a week ago in Rome. This is my first pair of Louboutin wedges and I am impressed with the comfort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176429



Just bought the Pyraclou! I couldn't pass up the price ($299 brand new), and I'm glad to hear these are comfortable since I assume they'll feel similar!


----------



## Jasmine Carter

My new pair. Miss Tennis 100
I’m obsessed with lace so these are perfect. Took me a while to track a brand new pair down so I’m very happy with these!


----------



## theluxteacher

My new babies! I will be wearing them for my birthday next month 
These are the decolette in 85mm.


----------



## fashionheelschic

theluxteacher said:


> My new babies! I will be wearing them for my birthday next month
> These are the decolette in 85mm.


Gorgeous!


----------



## SomePerson

hhs said:


> View attachment 4172800
> 
> 
> Got these metal patent So Kates! Went to Saks for fun and tried these on despite knowing better and of course fell in love. Ended up buying them a week later and shipped to me. However, the size 37 pair I got is quite tight, while in the store even a 36.5 felt fine. I’m breaking them in since I won’t really have a chance to exchange anytime soon, hope it works out. I’ll just tell myself it means the SA went and grabbed me a super fresh pair.


That looks so much better then mine, even after the exchange. Mine (the exchanged) has a couple of bulges on the sole, however does seem to look better then my previous pair.


----------



## tweeety

Christina2 said:


> Oh my. You must be over the moon with those heels. To me they have like everything you could want in a gorgeous pair of heels. The straps are so delicate. The fabric is so girly. That platform makes them so comfortable. The heels are just the right height and those big beautiful bows made my heart skip a beat. Mmmmm enjoy them and do post a few modeling pics if possible.
> BTW - love the jewels on your nails. Do you ever have any problems with them ?



Absolutely agree with everything you stated [emoji39][emoji39] 
As for the nails rhinestones I never had any issues with them at all ... as long as I secure them well they usually stay put until my next fill [emoji28]


----------



## tweeety

I have quite a bit of Louboutins flats and most of the time they take quite a bit of time to break into before they get comfortable but this one is surprisingly so darn comfortable to walk in! I’m so happy with this purchased [emoji16]


----------



## yoshikitty

tweeety said:


> I have quite a bit of Louboutins flats and most of the time they take quite a bit of time to break into before they get comfortable but this one is surprisingly so darn comfortable to walk in! I’m so happy with this purchased [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4198489
> View attachment 4198490



I really like  your shoes. Actually I was considering to buy these but my husband doesn't like them at all...


----------



## borse2008

Ps I'm sure your a very beautiful woman but if I was your husband is prefer you to spend it on some gorgeous heels.


----------



## Suzil

shoes4ever said:


> Loubitag Paillette in Ballalla flats - Ever since i saw this CL drawn pattern i’ve been hunting for them in an easy to wear style. So excited to have found a pair from the capsule collection, made even more special by teeny tiny sequins that add sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 4124370
> 
> Janitag 60mm - i love Liberty London prints so couldn’t resist them paired with Louboutin. Look forward to wearing these on my upcoming Amalfi Coast holiday
> View attachment 4124367


 These Ballallas are so cute! How do these run? I am usually in between 35.5 and 36.


----------



## mal

tweeety said:


> I have quite a bit of Louboutins flats and most of the time they take quite a bit of time to break into before they get comfortable but this one is surprisingly so darn comfortable to walk in! I’m so happy with this purchased [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4198489
> View attachment 4198490


Cute!!


----------



## madamefifi

tweeety said:


> I have quite a bit of Louboutins flats and most of the time they take quite a bit of time to break into before they get comfortable but this one is surprisingly so darn comfortable to walk in! I’m so happy with this purchased [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4198489
> View attachment 4198490



Ooooh, cute! My first thought was “gimme!” but on second thought, not my style at all and I would regret it. But they look fun so enjoy! 

P.S. they do NOT look like clown shoes. [emoji849]


----------



## shoes4ever

Interior flats - the vibrant blue looks stunning in real life


----------



## shoes4ever

Suzil said:


> These Ballallas are so cute! How do these run? I am usually in between 35.5 and 36.


I find Ballalas as a style run smaller than my other pointy toe CL flats like Pigalle. I moved up half a size in these.


----------



## Suzil

shoes4ever said:


> I find Ballalas as a style run smaller than my other pointy toe CL flats like Pigalle. I moved up half a size in these.


Thank you! Now to hunt them down!


----------



## Jasmine Carter

tweeety said:


> I have quite a bit of Louboutins flats and most of the time they take quite a bit of time to break into before they get comfortable but this one is surprisingly so darn comfortable to walk in! I’m so happy with this purchased [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4198489
> View attachment 4198490



LOVE THESE!


----------



## tweeety

borse2008 said:


> Ps I'm sure your a very beautiful woman but if I was your husband is prefer you to spend it on some gorgeous heels.



Actually my husband loves the flats on me [emoji23] & i have quite a bit of Louboutins heels so when I saw these flats it was way too cute not to buy. As for looking like a “clown shoes” I do not see that at all [emoji28] they remind me more of those rubber bands silly balls that u get from the 25cent toy machine back in the 90s lol! & thank you those who show me extra love [emoji173]️ i really appreciate that[emoji8] I am not offended at all by borse2008 because everyone have their own personal opinion & style [emoji39]


----------



## tweeety

yoshikitty said:


> I really like  your shoes. Actually I was considering to buy these but my husband doesn't like them at all...



Awe I wish you did buy them...don’t let your husband opinion prevent you from buying something you really like. I have a lot of people compliments me when I wear them  & they are so darn comfortable I literally walked all day in them [emoji854][emoji854]


----------



## _Danielle_

tweeety said:


> Actually my husband loves the flats on me [emoji23] & i have quite a bit of Louboutins heels so when I saw these flats it was way too cute not to buy. As for looking like a “clown shoes” I do not see that at all [emoji28] they remind me more of those rubber bands silly balls that u get from the 25cent toy machine back in the 90s lol! & thank you those who show me extra love [emoji173]️ i really appreciate that[emoji8] I am not offended at all by borse2008 because everyone have their own personal opinion & style [emoji39]


----------



## tweeety

_Danielle_ said:


> View attachment 4201000



Omg Danielle [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] you just made my morning! This pictures is everything [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## theluxteacher

tweeety said:


> I have quite a bit of Louboutins flats and most of the time they take quite a bit of time to break into before they get comfortable but this one is surprisingly so darn comfortable to walk in! I’m so happy with this purchased [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4198489
> View attachment 4198490



just curious since you said you own Louboutin flats. I'm looking to get.a pair and was wondering how the sole looks on the bottom after wear. does the whole bottom scrape?


----------



## Seuk Seuk

This may not be the correct area to ask this but I can’t seem to find a forum about this weird issue I am having with my louboutins. I recently purchased a pair of so full kate booties and I just noticed that the right foot is a few millimeters longer than the left foot! At first I thought I had gotten a switched pair of a size 39 and 39.5 but nope... they were both marked as a size 39. Out of curiousity, I decided to check the rest of my loubs and sure enough, I have a pair of Pigalle Follies 100s that have a length difference. Anyone else experience this with their louboutins???


----------



## SomePerson

Seuk Seuk said:


> This may not be the correct area to ask this but I can’t seem to find a forum about this weird issue I am having with my louboutins. I recently purchased a pair of so full kate booties and I just noticed that the right foot is a few millimeters longer than the left foot! At first I thought I had gotten a switched pair of a size 39 and 39.5 but nope... they were both marked as a size 39. Out of curiousity, I decided to check the rest of my loubs and sure enough, I have a pair of Pigalle Follies 100s that have a length difference. Anyone else experience this with their louboutins???


Yep, you can read about it here. The So Kate in question is almost like an inch difference. So I'm not the only one. Do they fit the same as your other Loubs?


----------



## Seuk Seuk

SomePerson said:


> Yep, you can read about it here. The So Kate in question is almost like an inch difference. So I'm not the only one. Do they fit the same as your other Loubs?


Thanks for the reply! Yes they fit the same as my other pairs. I will post more info on the thread you linked.


----------



## incessantlyXchic

Natasha210 said:


> been a long time since posting last but i have purchased my wedding shoes! [emoji847]
> took me such a long time to make a decision but I think I made the right choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178756


omg they are STUNNING congratulations


----------



## incessantlyXchic

kpgirl said:


> Pre-Fall 2018 Marcharoche leather Ankle booties from Barneys!!


these are amazinggggg ... congrats ..


----------



## incessantlyXchic

msmurielle said:


> Went to the Galleria in houston to pick up a purse from Saint Laurent and couldn't resist the Louboutin store.. ended up with these  so comfy and they were on SALE!


hiiii from the Houston area


----------



## SomePerson

A very rare find especially in my size:




120 Calamijane Booties


----------



## tweeety

theluxteacher said:


> just curious since you said you own Louboutin flats. I'm looking to get.a pair and was wondering how the sole looks on the bottom after wear. does the whole bottom scrape?



Yes the bottom does scrape off.. depending on which type of ground you are walking on.  For example, gravels will leave little indentation on your bottom, cement will scrape of the red paint depending how you walk in them, smooth floor inside shopping mall/restaurant hardly does any scratches. Walking also play a big factor as well for example, when I walk I don’t usually drag my flat at all (hope you get what I mean [emoji28]) as a few of my girlfriends do and that really scrape up the red paint [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## _Danielle_

tweeety said:


> Yes the bottom does scrape off.. depending on which type of ground you are walking on.  For example, gravels will leave little indentation on your bottom, cement will scrape of the red paint depending how you walk in them, smooth floor inside shopping mall/restaurant hardly does any scratches. Walking also play a big factor as well for example, when I walk I don’t usually drag my flat at all (hope you get what I mean [emoji28]) as a few of my girlfriends do and that really scrape up the red paint [emoji28][emoji28]


Workhorses


----------



## Nancy Wong

tweeety said:


> I have quite a bit of Louboutins flats and most of the time they take quite a bit of time to break into before they get comfortable but this one is surprisingly so darn comfortable to walk in! I’m so happy with this purchased [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4198489
> View attachment 4198490



Very happy colours! Not clown shoes at all. It makes the gaits positive!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Casually popped by and saw these on display and couldn’t resist! [emoji7] The leather is butter soft and they’re 85mm (not 100mm), plus almond toe, so they’re really comfy!

Hongroise calf 85mm  
They run small, had to size up. 
My louboutin sizes range from 39-40(US 9-9.5) 
Had to get this in a 40.5


----------



## Seuk Seuk

BettyLouboo said:


> Casually popped by and saw these on display and couldn’t resist! [emoji7] The leather is butter soft and they’re 85mm (not 100mm), plus almond toe, so they’re really comfy!
> 
> Hongroise calf 85mm
> They run small, had to size up.
> My louboutin sizes range from 39-40(US 9-9.5)
> Had to get this in a 40.5
> 
> View attachment 4206949
> View attachment 4206950
> View attachment 4206951



I saw these at my local NM! But they only had them in gold. The black is so pretty!!! I also saw the so full kate in Black and I had to have them. These are my beauties.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Seuk Seuk said:


> I saw these at my local NM! But they only had them in gold. The black is so pretty!!! I also saw the so full kate in Black and I had to have them. These are my beauties.


Omg those are gorgeous!!  I didn't see these at the boutique but wow, those are definite head turners!!


----------



## tweeety

Been obsessed with these so I had to buy the heels version [emoji7] just in time for the holiday as well


----------



## stilly

tweeety said:


> Been obsessed with these so I had to buy the heels version [emoji7] just in time for the holiday as well
> View attachment 4207679
> View attachment 4207680



I love those *tweeety*!!!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

BettyLouboo said:


> Omg those are gorgeous!!  I didn't see these at the boutique but wow, those are definite head turners!!



Thank you! Yours are stunning as well!


----------



## Christina2

tweeety said:


> Been obsessed with these so I had to buy the heels version [emoji7] just in time for the holiday as well
> View attachment 4207679
> View attachment 4207680


What a gorgeous pair of heels !! Congrats girl - that is quite a find !!


----------



## theluxteacher

tweeety said:


> Yes the bottom does scrape off.. depending on which type of ground you are walking on.  For example, gravels will leave little indentation on your bottom, cement will scrape of the red paint depending how you walk in them, smooth floor inside shopping mall/restaurant hardly does any scratches. Walking also play a big factor as well for example, when I walk I don’t usually drag my flat at all (hope you get what I mean [emoji28]) as a few of my girlfriends do and that really scrape up the red paint [emoji28][emoji28]


thanks for answering! that was a big help!


----------



## theluxteacher

_Danielle_ said:


> Workhorses
> View attachment 4205509


wow! thanks for the visual. I was really hoping the back, kind of like the shoe, would remain more red but  can't have everything I guess


----------



## wannaprada

It's been ages since I last posted here despite my continued love for Louboutins! Here are the last couple of pairs I've purchased in the last month. Miss Tennis and Frenchie Boot.


----------



## tweeety

My never ending CL love [emoji173]️


----------



## gatorpooh

Sparkles and Studs [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Clair de Lune and Spiked Pigalle Follies


----------



## MissPunkJ

I love those black strappy heels Tweeety, what style are they?

I’ve recently purchase four pairs, one brand new from Neiman’s and three gently used via Poshmark. 

-Pigalle Follies 85mm Black Patent 
-Karera Hot Pink/Orange 50mm
-Teresa Flats in Framboise
-MissTack 70mm in Red Patent 

Whew, I really need a tan!


----------



## wannaprada

Attended a private birthday part at my local Louboutin Boutique and went home with these two beauties, the French Tutu (which matches my bag perfectly!) and the Moulakate (I'm a sucker for sequins!).


----------



## Quyenbee

Got myself the French tutu over the knee boots! Will post pics soon


----------



## kellyh

because of this lady.....loving  the french Tutu


wannaprada said:


> Attended a private birthday part at my local Louboutin Boutique and went home with these two beauties, the French Tutu (which matches my bag perfectly!) and the Moulakate (I'm a sucker for sequins!).
> View attachment 4234753
> View attachment 4234758


----------



## BettySpagetty

New babies

View attachment 4255565


----------



## BettySpagetty

New babies


----------



## BettySpagetty

Another ones[emoji7]


----------



## mal

BettySpagetty said:


> View attachment 4256775
> 
> 
> Another ones[emoji7]


I love both of them!! Can’t have too many black pairs…


----------



## mzbaglady1

The addiction is Real!!!  No pain for my feet.


----------



## BettyLouboo

mzbaglady1 said:


> The addiction is Real!!!  No pain for my feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263292
> View attachment 4263293



Were these true to size? How is the sizing? I have a pair of the cataclou but really wanting the Pyraclou but I heard from an SA the sizing was different.


----------



## mzbaglady1

BettyLouboo said:


> Were these true to size? How is the sizing? I have a pair of the cataclou but really wanting the Pyraclou but I heard from an SA the sizing was different.


My foot/heel is narrow. The sizing for me I could have went up or down without an issue. The sizing is true to size.


----------



## Leelee786

New shoes, on sale!!!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

kellyh said:


> because of this lady.....loving  the french Tutu


ugh girl you got GOOD taste (drooling)


----------



## Leelee786

FashionForwardChick said:


> ugh girl you got GOOD taste (drooling)



Thanks lol! They look much better in person and with the low heel they are comfortable and pretty!


----------



## Zucnarf

My first CL sandal, I have a lot of CL pumps but never sandal.
Really like how sexy Jonatina looks[emoji5]


----------



## MBB Fan

Lovely shoes and nails.


----------



## luxurina

BettyLouboo said:


> Casually popped by and saw these on display and couldn’t resist! [emoji7] The leather is butter soft and they’re 85mm (not 100mm), plus almond toe, so they’re really comfy!
> 
> Hongroise calf 85mm
> They run small, had to size up.
> My louboutin sizes range from 39-40(US 9-9.5)
> Had to get this in a 40.5
> 
> View attachment 4206949
> View attachment 4206950
> View attachment 4206951


Shoe twins!


----------



## september1985

Iriza “loubi in the sky”


----------



## Mr. Loub

label.hoe said:


> Iriza “loubi in the sky”



Simply beautiful, sensual and elegant.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

theluxteacher said:


> just curious since you said you own Louboutin flats. I'm looking to get.a pair and was wondering how the sole looks on the bottom after wear. does the whole bottom scrape?


There are various solutions to prevent sole scrapping. I took mine to a cobbler, he applied a red vibram half sole


----------



## Luv2Scoop

These are the first pair of Loubs I purchased in 2009..Yikes that was almost 10 years ago, how time flies.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

These are the last pair I purchased oh perhaps 5 years ago. The June 100mm, it's a sleek shoe, though I have to wear ball pads to keep my foot from slipping out. These were a second choice when I missed out on the Chiarana 100


----------



## Mr. Loub

Both models are beautiful and elegant. If one if them is 5 years old and the other 10 years old, it just means those pairs are well made with good and durable materials and if you have special cares with them, they can be wore a lifetime.


----------



## shoes4ever

My new xmas sparkly baubles - Drama pump flats in stripy glitter


----------



## BettySpagetty

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 4285230
> My new xmas sparkly baubles - Drama pump flats in stripy glitter



Omg[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## theluxteacher

Luv2Scoop said:


> There are various solutions to prevent sole scrapping. I took mine to a cobbler, he applied a red vibram half sole


thank you! good to know.


----------



## theluxteacher

my new babies I got on sale! I wanted these for MONTHS and was so happy the boutique in NYC had them for $477.


----------



## Mr. Loub

They are beautiful and i love the colour.


----------



## HeartCL

I finally got the pair I’ve been dreaming of #sokate110 #booties. They fit perfectly. So pleased.


----------



## MBB Fan

Lovely!


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Picked up 2 new pairs for Christmas


----------



## Luv2Scoop

HeartCL said:


> I finally got the pair I’ve been dreaming of #sokate110 #booties. They fit perfectly. So pleased.


Lovely profile and lines


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Mr. Loub said:


> Both models are beautiful and elegant. If one if them is 5 years old and the other 10 years old, it just means those pairs are well made with good and durable materials and if you have special cares with them, they can be wore a lifetime.


Yes you are correct, they are well made and dress of jeans quite well.


----------



## Mr. Loub

HeartCL said:


> I finally got the pair I’ve been dreaming of #sokate110 #booties. They fit perfectly. So pleased.



Those boots are beautiful. Love the So Kate models in boot shape and pump.


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Just picked these babies up. 

The sneakers are new to me, but brand new from Fashionphile.

I just received the Eloise Bootie 100mm in the mail from the Houston Boutique. This boot is sold out practically everywhere! The boots are so comfy and I can’t wait to wear the sneakers.


----------



## PrairieBagurl

I also got these from Fashionphile Outlet, they were at an awesome price I couldn’t turn them down! However I’ve tried them on and the right shoe is extremely smaller than the left, I don’t know what I can do other than send them back. I’m kind of bummed. Please excuse my hairy legs.


----------



## mssmelanie

So excited!  I wasn’t looking to buy, but it is sale season after all ‍♀️. Originally $895, marked down to $626 then an additional 40% off yesterday bringing it down to $375.90!  I also got nude and they are being shipped to me. Run [emoji1436]‍♀️ to ur nearest Saks!  They are the Uptown’s. I believe that the extra 40% off was just yesterday but they should have some sort of additional sale off the sale price.


----------



## PurseACold

Love these shoes! Congrats on them! I wanted the black and white ones, but I find them too hard to close. Hope you don't have the same problem.



mssmelanie said:


> So excited!  I wasn’t looking to buy, but it is sale season after all ‍♀️. Originally $895, marked down to $626 then an additional 40% off yesterday bringing it down to $375.90!  I also got nude and they are being shipped to me. Run [emoji1436]‍♀️ to ur nearest Saks!  They are the Uptown’s. I believe that the extra 40% off was just yesterday but they should have some sort of additional sale off the sale price.


----------



## mssmelanie

PurseACold said:


> Love these shoes! Congrats on them! I wanted the black and white ones, but I find them too hard to close. Hope you don't have the same problem.



Lol!  [emoji23] yes they are hard to put on but I figured I did want to start doing yoga ‍♀️ and stretches. Does that count?


----------



## nisaamour

So Kate


----------



## Mr. Loub

nisaamour said:


> So Kate



So Kate are always so beautiful and sensual, always in fashion with all kind of clothes. One of my favourites from Louboutin. A masterpiece.


----------



## gatorpooh

Black Pigalle Follies 100mm


----------



## Mr. Loub

gatorpooh said:


> Black Pigalle Follies 100mm



They are simply gorgeous and classic. I bet they 100mm are more comfy than 120mm.


----------



## mssmelanie

nisaamour said:


> So Kate



So classic!  Love these [emoji151]


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sooo comfortable. Anemosia flat. The suede is extremely soft.


----------



## mssmelanie

mzbaglady1 said:


> Sooo comfortable. Anemosia flat. The suede is extremely soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294526
> View attachment 4294528



Very cute!  Glad they are comfortable!


----------



## mzbaglady1

mssmelanie said:


> Very cute!  Glad they are comfortable!


Thank you.


----------



## mal

mssmelanie said:


> Lol!  [emoji23] yes they are hard to put on but I figured I did want to start doing yoga ‍♀️ and stretches. Does that count?


Yes!!


----------



## Mareisco

Just wanted to share my wife's wedding shoes. It's a fun photo to us and we hope you like it to 

So Kate Patent in the light pink color they had last year. She destroyed a bit of the heel and they are now at the cobbler in Paris and even Louboutin themselves have to re-order the leather. They told us it was really limited.


----------



## shoes4ever

Got these on sale - Corsankle flats in red suede and leopard print calf hair


----------



## shoes4ever

The softest, most comfy pair  - Moon flats in Nappa


----------



## rdgldy

Who runs flat boots!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Caught these cuties on sale. Simple Bille flat sandals.


----------



## shoes4ever

mzbaglady1 said:


> Caught these cuties on sale. Simple Bille flat sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304843


Oooh these were so soft and comfy when i tried them on. Unfortunately in two sizes too small, sold out in my size. Enjoy wearing yours


----------



## mzbaglady1

shoes4ever said:


> Oooh these were so soft and comfy when i tried them on. Unfortunately in two sizes too small, sold out in my size. Enjoy wearing yours


Thank you.


----------



## SalmaB

shoes4ever said:


> Loubitag Paillette in Ballalla flats - Ever since i saw this CL drawn pattern i’ve been hunting for them in an easy to wear style. So excited to have found a pair from the capsule collection, made even more special by teeny tiny sequins that add sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 4124370
> 
> Janitag 60mm - i love Liberty London prints so couldn’t resist them paired with Louboutin. Look forward to wearing these on my upcoming Amalfi Coast holiday
> View attachment 4124367


Hi, Would you be able to tell me what sizing is like for the  Louboutin Ballalla ? whats your general size in CL (perhaps other models compared to this flat)
Thank you so much xoxo


----------



## shoes4ever

SalmaB said:


> Hi, Would you be able to tell me what sizing is like for the  Louboutin Ballalla ? whats your general size in CL (perhaps other models compared to this flat)
> Thank you so much xoxo


SalmaB the Ballalla flats run half size small compared to all my other CL pointed toe flats like pigalle; geo; corbeau; edgy ghillie; miss mars; drama etc. Fit wise the toe box is shorter, the sides are lower and tend to widen more than usual. Say you are a 39 in these other styles, then you will need to get a 39.5 in the Ballalla.


----------



## Christina2

Mareisco said:


> Just wanted to share my wife's wedding shoes. It's a fun photo to us and we hope you like it to
> 
> So Kate Patent in the light pink color they had last year. She destroyed a bit of the heel and they are now at the cobbler in Paris and even Louboutin themselves have to re-order the leather. They told us it was really limited.


Gorgeous color. Hope you can get them fixed and post a photo when they are like new.


----------



## AlinaR2001

Mareisco said:


> Just wanted to share my wife's wedding shoes. It's a fun photo to us and we hope you like it to
> 
> So Kate Patent in the light pink color they had last year. She destroyed a bit of the heel and they are now at the cobbler in Paris and even Louboutin themselves have to re-order the leather. They told us it was really limited.


They look very good! 
But I think they are a little bit to loose, I would wear them a little bit smaller, because there is some space between your heel and the shoe. But I think this is only my opinion, cause i like it if they are tighter.


----------



## Mareisco

Thank you!

According to my wife, they are as tight as a really tight glove. Maybe it‘s the angle of the photo that it looks a little loose.


----------



## AlinaR2001

Mareisco said:


> Thank you!
> 
> According to my wife, they are as tight as a really tight glove. Maybe it‘s the angle of the photo that it looks a little loose.


That could be. How many sizes are they too small?


----------



## Mareisco

One size too small. They told us that the So Kate should be a size smaller and that it needs to be tight that you can walk in them. So she had a 36.


----------



## AlinaR2001

Yes, a sizer smaller is good, but 2 sizes smaller is the best. And its also way easier to walk in them, if the are tighter


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

AlinaR2001 said:


> Yes, a sizer smaller is good, but 2 sizes smaller is the best. And its also way easier to walk in them, if the are tighter [emoji2]


What about pigalle, does it follows the same rule?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Yay! Bamboot has arrived! A couple of spikes are missing, but I’m pretty sure I’m the only one who will ever notice!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Having some issues with photos today


----------



## AlinaR2001

CLShoe_Lover said:


> What about pigalle, does it follows the same rule?


Yes, smaller is always better. I wear mine always 3 sizes smaller, sometimes even 4!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

AlinaR2001 said:


> Yes, smaller is always better. I wear mine always 3 sizes smaller, sometimes even 4!


Alina, Thank you só much for answering. So if you wear lets say 35 you should buy 32 ? Sorry .... Double checking [emoji16][emoji12] [emoji2] [emoji41]


----------



## mal

CLShoe_Lover said:


> Alina, Thank you só much for answering. So if you wear lets say 35 you should buy 32 ? Sorry .... Double checking [emoji16][emoji12] [emoji2] [emoji41]


  I have to agree, it is very important that they fit snugly, especially with the taller heel heights.  Having them fit loose is not more comfortable, and it is harder to walk in, as well as being dangerous. If you are not very experienced with the brand, you had better try them on for yourself before you purchase something that is two sizes too small. There is no “rule“ about that.


----------



## AlinaR2001

CLShoe_Lover said:


> Alina, Thank you só much for answering. So if you wear lets say 35 you should buy 32 ? Sorry .... Double checking [emoji16][emoji12] [emoji2] [emoji41]


Yes. I have a 41 and wear mine in 38 or 37. Its just so much easier to walk in and i looks also better


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

mal said:


> I have to agree, it is very important that they fit snugly, especially with the taller heel heights.  Having them fit loose is not more comfortable, and it is harder to walk in, as well as being dangerous. If you are not very experienced with the brand, you had better try them on for yourself before you purchase something that is two sizes too small. There is no “rule“ about that.


Thank you só much Mal.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

AlinaR2001 said:


> Yes. I have a 41 and wear mine in 38 or 37. Its just so much easier to walk in and i looks also better [emoji2][emoji813]


Thank you very much Alina.


----------



## HanPurseLover

My first pair (and first post) They were more comfortable than the others that I tried on and I loved the gold! Can’t wait to wear them.


----------



## nwhite

Here is my first pair of CLs...Vday gift to myself.
Catchy One in nude ❤.


----------



## mal

nwhite said:


> Here is my first pair of CLs...Vday gift to myself.
> Catchy One in nude ❤.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338331
> View attachment 4338332


 Congratulations! Beautiful choice.


----------



## nwhite

mal said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful choice.


Thank you! 
I really can't help but think that I need a pair of black ones instead of nude since I have mostly nude pumps (but non-CLs). Going to go see my SA tomorrow to try on some others. We'll see if I change my mind . However, these were by far the most comfortable that I tried on....and fit like a glove!


----------



## mssmelanie

HanPurseLover said:


> My first pair (and first post) They were more comfortable than the others that I tried on and I loved the gold! Can’t wait to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336143
> View attachment 4336148



So cute! Congratulations on ur first pair!  It’s great they have straps to help them stay on. [emoji4] enjoy ur first!


----------



## mssmelanie

nwhite said:


> Here is my first pair of CLs...Vday gift to myself.
> Catchy One in nude [emoji173].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338331
> View attachment 4338332



Gorgeous!  I love first purchases!


----------



## lestylet

Hi ladies!
I recently snagged a beautiful pair of velvet Top Street 100mm Mary Jane pumps. I was wondering if anyone is familiar with how rare they are? I have seen this style in patent many times, but I recently read somewhere that the velvet version is difficult to find. What are the chances I'd find another pair somewhere? They're a tad tight on me, I'm between 36.5 and 37 depending on style. I'm not sure if I hang on to them and try to stretch them, or sell them and hope to find a 37 instead?


----------



## HanPurseLover

mssmelanie said:


> So cute! Congratulations on ur first pair!  It’s great they have straps to help them stay on. [emoji4] enjoy ur first!



Thanks! [emoji5]


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> Hi ladies!
> I recently snagged a beautiful pair of velvet Top Street 100mm Mary Jane pumps. I was wondering if anyone is familiar with how rare they are? I have seen this style in patent many times, but I recently read somewhere that the velvet version is difficult to find. What are the chances I'd find another pair somewhere? They're a tad tight on me, I'm between 36.5 and 37 depending on style. I'm not sure if I hang on to them and try to stretch them, or sell them and hope to find a 37 instead?


Well, if money's no object:
https://www.heroine.com/listings/80...0mm-750-authentic-pumps-size-37-new-condition


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> Well, if money's no object:
> https://www.heroine.com/listings/80...0mm-750-authentic-pumps-size-37-new-condition



I wish it wasn't! I'm definitely a bargain hunter though. I bought my pair on brand new on eBay for under 200


----------



## AlinaR2001

lestylet said:


> Hi ladies!
> I recently snagged a beautiful pair of velvet Top Street 100mm Mary Jane pumps. I was wondering if anyone is familiar with how rare they are? I have seen this style in patent many times, but I recently read somewhere that the velvet version is difficult to find. What are the chances I'd find another pair somewhere? They're a tad tight on me, I'm between 36.5 and 37 depending on style. I'm not sure if I hang on to them and try to stretch them, or sell them and hope to find a 37 instead?


No dont sell them. Heels have to be tight, so they can melt on you feet. Also its easier to walk in too small Heels. I wear mine always 3 sizes smaller and love it


----------



## cadillacclaire

lestylet said:


> I wish it wasn't! I'm definitely a bargain hunter though. I bought my pair on brand new on eBay for under 200


Wow! What a steal! 
I'd definitely keep them. If they're really too tight I've had excellent results with these stretchers:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HXMSOAK/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I got my half-size-too-small So Kates to fit perfectly.


----------



## lestylet

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4032070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froumid 70 and Seava Woman Flat



Hey! I'm looking at a pair of Seava sneakers online and wondering how they fit? I've had mixed experience with CL sneakers. I'm 36.5-37 in pumps depending if they are pointy or round. I had Gondoliere in 37.5 and they were a great fit (with socks) and I tried Veira in 37 and they were too big, and I tried Pik Boat in 37 and they were too short. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lestylet

cadillacclaire said:


> Wow! What a steal!
> I'd definitely keep them. If they're really too tight I've had excellent results with these stretchers:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HXMSOAK/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I got my half-size-too-small So Kates to fit perfectly.



Thank you so much! I couldn't believe it when I won the auction, I definitely thought someone would outbid me.


----------



## PamB

For valentines from DH


----------



## melblvoe

lestylet said:


> Hey! I'm looking at a pair of Seava sneakers online and wondering how they fit? I've had mixed experience with CL sneakers. I'm 36.5-37 in pumps depending if they are pointy or round. I had Gondoliere in 37.5 and they were a great fit (with socks) and I tried Veira in 37 and they were too big, and I tried Pik Boat in 37 and they were too short. Any help would be appreciated!


Hi lestylet, Seava is true to size for me 37, so comfortable and insole so soft compare to Pik Boat. For reference, in CL heels I can be either 37 or 37.5 Hope this is helpful


----------



## lestylet

melblvoe said:


> Hi lestylet, Seava is true to size for me 37, so comfortable and insole so soft compare to Pik Boat. For reference, in CL heels I can be either 37 or 37.5 Hope this is helpful



Thank you so much!! This was helpful


----------



## scarletforever

these louis babes are my very first pair of cls ever, (also my avatar)

there's also quite a story behind it, which is interesting,
it was not a boutique experience or any usual online shopping, it was a total quest.

so here's the thing, sadly, there are no official cl stores in the country i live in (due to the sanctions!), so my only option was to purchase online (which was also difficult for the same reason) or buying while traveling. since they'd be crazy expensive, i had to search through the preloved market. i generally am not a sneaker person and i've been looking forward to buy a so kate or pigalle as my very first pair, but through my searches in many and many preloved websites, i randomly bumped into these and fell in love. they have been listed for quite a long time for about 100 bucks which was a great deal and i was unsure if they were still available, since the seller didn't reply to any of my comments and hadn't got online for a long time 

so i had to do some stalking and investigating by searching the seller's username (which i assumed to be her name and surname) on instagram . i sent dms to all the people who popped up on my search results, well not all of them...  her avatar on that website was a blonde woman in her mid 30's , so i narrowed down my search, sending people the photos of the shoes and asking : "are these yours?" 

after getting so many "no" replies, and some unanswered dms, i was almost giving it up,but decided to give it one more last shot, and sent a lady with blonde hair a dm, her face not even clear on the instagram profile pic, and her account was private, (the profile photo was taken from behind her head) so i didn't had much hope.

and kaboom!!! she said "YES" 

i just couldn't believe my eyes 

the lady was really nice and was totally impressed about the fact that i was so fond of these shoes to search for her online. they shoes were already on a bargain, but idk why, my gut told me to ask one more time, so i asked her if she could give me any more discount (just taking a leap in the dark) and after some negotiations, she cut the price short to 68 bucks!

well... that was just too good to be ture! so i had to ask her if she could send me some extra photos (to authenticate them), and after watching so many clips on youtube, and reading pages and pages on this forum, i found out that they were indeed genuine , real loubs! I was feeling head over heels !

so after waiting about over a month -since the official shipping to my country is banned so i had to ask a third party to ship them for me- (yes that was too much work to be done for a pair of shoes, but totally worth it ) i finally received them.

they came without any box or dustbag, but since i got them for only and only 68 bucks, i couldn't care less. the deal i got was unbelievable. of course, they looked nothing like these photos here when i received them at first ,so i had to do lots of cleaning and conditioning for hours because the previous owner had kinda neglected them and the lace margins were peeling off. so, i went through youtube again and learned some cleaning tips and after spending hours and hours on ,

voila !

there they are! almost as good as new!
they're just missing one stud, which the seller had told me about, but no one can even notice it. but i'm planning to ask for some spare studs from a cl boutique on my vacation to eu, hope they could help me with that.

i have been worn them few times since i've got them and they look even better than when they arrived, i couldn't be any happier.

I'm gonna post my second and (soon to be) third pair (hopefully) soon.


----------



## lestylet

scarletforever said:


> these louis babes are my very first pair of cls ever, (also my avatar)
> 
> there's also quite a story behind it, which is interesting,
> it was not a boutique experience or any usual online shopping, it was a total quest.
> 
> so here's the thing, sadly, there are no official cl stores in the country i live in (due to the sanctions!), so my only option was to purchase online (which was also difficult for the same reason) or buying while traveling. since they'd be crazy expensive, i had to search through the preloved market. i generally am not a sneaker person and i've been looking forward to buy a so kate or pigalle as my very first pair, but through my searches in many and many preloved websites, i randomly bumped into these and fell in love. they have been listed for quite a long time for about 100 bucks which was a great deal and i was unsure if they were still available, since the seller didn't reply to any of my comments and hadn't got online for a long time
> 
> so i had to do some stalking and investigating by searching the seller's username (which i assumed to be her name and surname) on instagram . i sent dms to all the people who popped up on my search results, well not all of them...  her avatar on that website was a blonde woman in her mid 30's , so i narrowed down my search, sending people the photos of the shoes and asking : "are these yours?"
> 
> after getting so many "no" replies, and some unanswered dms, i was almost giving it up,but decided to give it one more last shot, and sent a lady with blonde hair a dm, her face not even clear on the instagram profile pic, and her account was private, (the profile photo was taken from behind her head) so i didn't had much hope.
> 
> and kaboom!!! she said "YES"
> 
> i just couldn't believe my eyes
> 
> the lady was really nice and was totally impressed about the fact that i was so fond of these shoes to search for her online. they shoes were already on a bargain, but idk why, my gut told me to ask one more time, so i asked her if she could give me any more discount (just taking a leap in the dark) and after some negotiations, she cut the price short to 68 bucks!
> 
> well... that was just too good to be ture! so i had to ask her if she could send me some extra photos (to authenticate them), and after watching so many clips on youtube, and reading pages and pages on this forum, i found out that they were indeed genuine , real loubs! I was feeling head over heels !
> 
> so after waiting about over a month -since the official shipping to my country is banned so i had to ask a third party to ship them for me- (yes that was too much work to be done for a pair of shoes, but totally worth it ) i finally received them.
> 
> they came without any box or dustbag, but since i got them for only and only 68 bucks, i couldn't care less. the deal i got was unbelievable. of course, they looked nothing like these photos here when i received them at first ,so i had to do lots of cleaning and conditioning for hours because the previous owner had kinda neglected them and the lace margins were peeling off. so, i went through youtube again and learned some cleaning tips and after spending hours and hours on ,
> 
> voila !
> 
> there they are! almost as good as new!
> they're just missing one stud, which the seller had told me about, but no one can even notice it. but i'm planning to ask for some spare studs from a cl boutique on my vacation to eu, hope they could help me with that.
> 
> i have been worn them few times since i've got them and they look even better than when they arrived, i couldn't be any happier.
> 
> I'm gonna post my second and (soon to be) third pair (hopefully) soon.




What a story! The things we go through to get our hands on the perfect shoes


----------



## BettyLouboo

scarletforever said:


> so here's the thing, sadly, there are no official cl stores in the country i live in (due to the sanctions!)
> 
> official shipping to my country is banned



Completely random geopolitical Q, but I’m so curious to know which country you’re in? I can only assume it’s Russia?


----------



## scarletforever

BettyLouboo said:


> Completely random geopolitical Q, but I’m so curious to know which country you’re in? I can only assume it’s Russia?



no honey, i live in Iran (Persia)


----------



## BettyLouboo

scarletforever said:


> no honey, i live in Iran (Persia)



Ah! That probably would’ve been my 4th guess! ) Thanks! I love knowing little useless but fun facts like this


----------



## BettyLouboo

Pyraclous in Platine! Definitely more comfy than the Cataclous (which my toes get caught at the strap)


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Pigalle Follies Platine Gold 100mm

My newest babies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] In LOVE LOVE LOVE with this finish!!! 

The follies are significantly more uncomfortable than the regular Pigalle
They almost feel like a 120 [emoji51] the pitch is steeper and the toe box much narrower?



	

		
			
		

		
	
But I will persevere [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Mr. Loub

They are simply beautiful and seems to be made of true gold.


----------



## gatorpooh

Pigalle Follies in Eglantine
Pink Perfection [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## mal

gatorpooh said:


> Pigalle Follies in Eglantine
> Pink Perfection [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388919
> View attachment 4388920



I WANT PINK TOO!!


----------



## scarletforever

hello ladies,

remember me? i was trying to find out which style was the louboutin i was trying to purchase, and the photos was not really helping...

finally received them on my vacation, and there they are...

i literally burst into tears when i held these in my hands for the very first time...
it was like holding ur newborn child (what i would know about that, i'm not a mom yet, but i would assume it would feel the same for me ) 

ladies!

let me introduce you to my newest babies and the first christian louboutin pair of pumps,

drum rolls ....

 loubitag so kates 

from the moment i led my eyes on these after looking over hundreds of preloved items, i knew it was a match made in heaven. and i was sure they are meant to be mine. 

 they are way too adorable that i just can't enough of them, getting them out of box like every minute and caress them gently with passion and love.

and last but not least,

i have heard too many horror stories on youtube about how uncomfortable especially so kates and generally 120mm cls are. so i was prepared for the worst. but they are actually not bad at all. first i was concerned about the sizing, and it was a perfect fit. the toe box was a bit tight at first, but after wearing them a couple of times, they kinda stretched. i can manage to walk in them around the house, without twisting my ankle, but i still need more practice to rock them or wear them outside due to the really narrow heel.

and i got them for only 257 usd, preloved, but in a brand new condition. the red sole is perfectly intact, and i had to remove the bottom stickers myself.

can't be happier.


----------



## mal

scarletforever said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> remember me? i was trying to find out which style was the louboutin i was trying to purchase, and the photos was not really helping...
> 
> finally received them on my vacation, and there they are...
> 
> i literally burst into tears when i held these in my hands for the very first time...
> it was like holding ur newborn child (what i would know about that, i'm not a mom yet, but i would assume it would feel the same for me )
> 
> ladies!
> 
> let me introduce you to my newest babies and the first christian louboutin pair of pumps,
> 
> drum rolls ....
> 
> loubitag so kates
> 
> from the moment i led my eyes on these after looking over hundreds of preloved items, i knew it was a match made in heaven. and i was sure they are meant to be mine.
> 
> they are way too adorable that i just can't enough of them, getting them out of box like every minute and caress them gently with passion and love.
> 
> and last but not least,
> 
> i have heard too many horror stories on youtube about how uncomfortable especially so kates and generally 120mm cls are. so i was prepared for the worst. but they are actually not bad at all. first i was concerned about the sizing, and it was a perfect fit. the toe box was a bit tight at first, but after wearing them a couple of times, they kinda stretched. i can manage to walk in them around the house, without twisting my ankle, but i still need more practice to rock them or wear them outside due to the really narrow heel.
> 
> and i got them for only 257 usd, preloved, but in a brand new condition. the red sole is perfectly intact, and i had to remove the bottom stickers myself.
> 
> can't be happier.


 Congratulations!


----------



## gatorpooh

Congrats! I have these in white and they are one of my favorites. I've sold most of my So Kates but I just can't part with these beauties! ENJOY!!!





scarletforever said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> remember me? i was trying to find out which style was the louboutin i was trying to purchase, and the photos was not really helping...
> 
> finally received them on my vacation, and there they are...
> 
> i literally burst into tears when i held these in my hands for the very first time...
> it was like holding ur newborn child (what i would know about that, i'm not a mom yet, but i would assume it would feel the same for me )
> 
> ladies!
> 
> let me introduce you to my newest babies and the first christian louboutin pair of pumps,
> 
> drum rolls ....
> 
> loubitag so kates
> 
> from the moment i led my eyes on these after looking over hundreds of preloved items, i knew it was a match made in heaven. and i was sure they are meant to be mine.
> 
> they are way too adorable that i just can't enough of them, getting them out of box like every minute and caress them gently with passion and love.
> 
> and last but not least,
> 
> i have heard too many horror stories on youtube about how uncomfortable especially so kates and generally 120mm cls are. so i was prepared for the worst. but they are actually not bad at all. first i was concerned about the sizing, and it was a perfect fit. the toe box was a bit tight at first, but after wearing them a couple of times, they kinda stretched. i can manage to walk in them around the house, without twisting my ankle, but i still need more practice to rock them or wear them outside due to the really narrow heel.
> 
> and i got them for only 257 usd, preloved, but in a brand new condition. the red sole is perfectly intact, and i had to remove the bottom stickers myself.
> 
> can't be happier.


----------



## label24

scarletforever said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> remember me? i was trying to find out which style was the louboutin i was trying to purchase, and the photos was not really helping...
> 
> finally received them on my vacation, and there they are...
> 
> i literally burst into tears when i held these in my hands for the very first time...
> it was like holding ur newborn child (what i would know about that, i'm not a mom yet, but i would assume it would feel the same for me )
> 
> ladies!
> 
> let me introduce you to my newest babies and the first christian louboutin pair of pumps,
> 
> drum rolls ....
> 
> loubitag so kates
> 
> from the moment i led my eyes on these after looking over hundreds of preloved items, i knew it was a match made in heaven. and i was sure they are meant to be mine.
> 
> they are way too adorable that i just can't enough of them, getting them out of box like every minute and caress them gently with passion and love.
> 
> and last but not least,
> 
> i have heard too many horror stories on youtube about how uncomfortable especially so kates and generally 120mm cls are. so i was prepared for the worst. but they are actually not bad at all. first i was concerned about the sizing, and it was a perfect fit. the toe box was a bit tight at first, but after wearing them a couple of times, they kinda stretched. i can manage to walk in them around the house, without twisting my ankle, but i still need more practice to rock them or wear them outside due to the really narrow heel.
> 
> and i got them for only 257 usd, preloved, but in a brand new condition. the red sole is perfectly intact, and i had to remove the bottom stickers myself.
> 
> can't be happier.



Congrats [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]❣️[emoji151]❣️


----------



## Mr. Loub

They are awesome and beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## scarletforever

I got an amazing bargain on these babes and made good friends with the seller too, she was a really nice lady. these gorgeous babes cost me only 58 bucks 
i also replaced the missing stud of my louis spikes while i was traveling, i went to the store and the SA was super nice and helpful.

i received these few days after i came back home.
the sole had a few tiny scuffs (they have been worn twice or maybe three times) and the shoe was in a pretty good condition, however while i was cleaning the patent with cotton buds and nail polish remover, i made a terrible mistake and faded the golden margin on several spots, (i was so pissed afterwards for hours, but the damage was already done  )

later i came up with doing some diy (i bought the closest matching nail polish) to cover up the mess i made and make them look like brand new, but because of the color was not a exact match i had to repaint through the entire margin. i think they look pretty good now.

wore them on a small family gathering and got so many compliments.

though im the only one who can tell they've been painted over, still when i look closely at them i can tell the painted parts apart from the actual leather. maybe i'm being too sensitive. and i know that might sound a bit crazy, but i've been considering taking them to the spa and ask the lady who usually does my nails to do over the golden margins with her special equipment and metallic polish covers. OCD much? 

what do you ladies think? do they look legit? or should i go for the plan B and take them to the spa?


----------



## tweeety

Last time I bought a pair of Louboutin was October of last years ever since then I promise my DH that I won’t buy shoes until half a year later!  For 6 months i had to resist so many beautiful pairs of Louboutins it was such a tough 6 months for me but I’m so happy I did it! And for my rewards my DH bought me this beautiful pair of Louboutin. 

The Artifice in Pink


----------



## tweeety

Here is my all time favorites CL


----------



## serendipity8777

Got these on sale. I think these were from S/S 2017. Oaxacana 85 in Cassis. Love the manageable heel height. 

P.S.
I'm not the best photographer.


----------



## mal

Wow-so gorgeous!! Congratulations.


----------



## dooneybaby

serendipity8777 said:


> Got these on sale. I think these were from S/S 2017. Oaxacana 85 in Cassis. Love the manageable heel height.
> 
> P.S.
> I'm not the best photographer.


Wow, these are AMAZING!


----------



## serendipity8777

mal said:


> Wow-so gorgeous!! Congratulations.


Thank you, mal.


----------



## serendipity8777

dooneybaby said:


> Wow, these are AMAZING!


The colors make me happy. Love the gold heels too.


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm not a big CLB wearer but couldn't pass up these cuties.


----------



## LavenderIce

tweeety said:


> Here is my all time favorites CL


You've got a beautiful collection!


----------



## tweeety

LavenderIce said:


> You've got a beautiful collection!



Thank you my love for CL will only grow stronger as the year goes by [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## candyapples88

Impera


----------



## mal

tweeety said:


> Here is my all time favorites CL


Amazing!!


----------



## dooneybaby

I bought the Sandenims last week and love them so much that I bought La Saviata, just delivered today.


----------



## vanity1028

Donna Spike sock


----------



## dooneybaby

vanity1028 said:


> Donna Spike sock
> View attachment 4417406


Wow, these are AWESOME!!!


----------



## scarletforever

hello ladies!

just received these "madame menodo" babes today. they're so adorable! 
i've been eyeing and stalking them for such a long time since i watched blake lively on them in "A simple favor"
love them so much that i can't part with them for a second...  but the ugly truth is that i didn't buy them to keep them to begin with...  since they're not my size, but i bought them anyways cuz it was a crazy fantastic deal. i'm planning to resell them and get my own size  however couldn't resist to share some photos here! these are so beautiful that it breaks my heart each time i hold them and makes me wondering why on earth my feet happen to be too small grrrrr 
so much patience to get my hands on these loved ones! hope i'd get to buy my own size soon.


----------



## AlinaR2001

vanity1028 said:


> Donna Spike sock
> View attachment 4417406


they look so good without socks! Love them . I hope you are going to wear them always without socks


----------



## AlinaR2001

scarletforever said:


> I got an amazing bargain on these babes and made good friends with the seller too, she was a really nice lady. these gorgeous babes cost me only 58 bucks
> i also replaced the missing stud of my louis spikes while i was traveling, i went to the store and the SA was super nice and helpful.
> 
> i received these few days after i came back home.
> the sole had a few tiny scuffs (they have been worn twice or maybe three times) and the shoe was in a pretty good condition, however while i was cleaning the patent with cotton buds and nail polish remover, i made a terrible mistake and faded the golden margin on several spots, (i was so pissed afterwards for hours, but the damage was already done  )
> 
> later i came up with doing some diy (i bought the closest matching nail polish) to cover up the mess i made and make them look like brand new, but because of the color was not a exact match i had to repaint through the entire margin. i think they look pretty good now.
> 
> wore them on a small family gathering and got so many compliments.
> 
> though im the only one who can tell they've been painted over, still when i look closely at them i can tell the painted parts apart from the actual leather. maybe i'm being too sensitive. and i know that might sound a bit crazy, but i've been considering taking them to the spa and ask the lady who usually does my nails to do over the golden margins with her special equipment and metallic polish covers. OCD much?
> 
> what do you ladies think? do they look legit? or should i go for the plan B and take them to the spa?


they look perfect, maybe a bit too big, 1 size smaller would look a little bit better. but nevertheless I could not realize that you have overpainted them


----------



## keiloj

Purchased my *FIRST* while vacationing in Dubai!! Picked these up at the Mall of Emirates. My SA was lovely to work with. He was so patient & knowledgeable.
So glad I chose this pair as it suits my lifestyle better. This height (3.35") will allow me to wear it more often & for longer durations. Patent also fares better than suede for where I live as it rains often. It's already so comfortable so I doubt I'll have get accustomed.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

keiloj said:


> Purchased my *FIRST* while vacationing in Dubai!! Picked these up at the Mall of Emirates. My SA was lovely to work with. He was so patient & knowledgeable.
> So glad I chose this pair as it suits my lifestyle better. This height (3.35") will allow me to wear it more often & for longer durations. Patent also fares better than suede for where I live as it rains often. It's already so comfortable so I doubt I'll have get accustomed.


Wow gorgeous! Congrats on your first pair of CLs!


----------



## keiloj

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wow gorgeous! Congrats on your first pair of CLs!


Thanks! I may be addicted now but will try the pre-own route, for now. 
Any advice on buying pre-own when the shoes have been worn a few times and therefore stretched out?


----------



## LavenderIce

keiloj said:


> Thanks! I may be addicted now but will try the pre-own route, for now.
> Any advice on buying pre-own when the shoes have been worn a few times and therefore stretched out?


Definitely look for a gently used pair.  The good thing about buying a pre-owned gently used pair, is they will be broken in a bit, so they can feel a bit less stiff.  Buy your correct size.  Don't size up.


----------



## AlinaR2001

keiloj said:


> Thanks! I may be addicted now but will try the pre-own route, for now.
> Any advice on buying pre-own when the shoes have been worn a few times and therefore stretched out?


If they are stretched out, you should get them 1 or 2 sizes smaller, than they fit perfectly


----------



## mauihappyplace

My absolute most favorite CL and so comfortable. I walked over 10 miles while in Las Vegas!


----------



## lestylet

scarletforever said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> remember me? i was trying to find out which style was the louboutin i was trying to purchase, and the photos was not really helping...
> 
> finally received them on my vacation, and there they are...
> 
> i literally burst into tears when i held these in my hands for the very first time...
> it was like holding ur newborn child (what i would know about that, i'm not a mom yet, but i would assume it would feel the same for me )
> 
> ladies!
> 
> let me introduce you to my newest babies and the first christian louboutin pair of pumps,
> 
> drum rolls ....
> 
> loubitag so kates
> 
> from the moment i led my eyes on these after looking over hundreds of preloved items, i knew it was a match made in heaven. and i was sure they are meant to be mine.
> 
> they are way too adorable that i just can't enough of them, getting them out of box like every minute and caress them gently with passion and love.
> 
> and last but not least,
> 
> i have heard too many horror stories on youtube about how uncomfortable especially so kates and generally 120mm cls are. so i was prepared for the worst. but they are actually not bad at all. first i was concerned about the sizing, and it was a perfect fit. the toe box was a bit tight at first, but after wearing them a couple of times, they kinda stretched. i can manage to walk in them around the house, without twisting my ankle, but i still need more practice to rock them or wear them outside due to the really narrow heel.
> 
> and i got them for only 257 usd, preloved, but in a brand new condition. the red sole is perfectly intact, and i had to remove the bottom stickers myself.
> 
> can't be happier.



Congrats on snagging these for a great price! 
Do you mind if I ask where you found them secondhand? They are in amazing condition!


----------



## scarletforever

Thank you hun, 
I buy not only these, but almost every single designer items i own from turkish preloved markets/apps.
the prices are much more cheaper in comparison to US and Canadian ones.


----------



## lestylet

scarletforever said:


> Thank you hun,
> I buy not only these, but almost every single designer items i own from turkish preloved markets/apps.
> the prices are much more cheaper in comparison to US and Canadian ones.



That's amazing, you're lucky!


----------



## keiloj

Who knew I'd purchase my* second *pair within 2 weeks of buying my first? Addicted, truly. 

Backstory: Been eyeing this for months & figured Dubai would be the place to buy em. Dubai was completely sold out (checked the Dubai Mall, Mall of Em & Level Shoes in Dubai Mall). I moved on and purchased the Anjalina 85 in pink patent instead. Walked through Holt Renfrew during lunch not even an hour ago, (food court lunch, yum!) and saw how busy the CL store was. Decided to check it out because your girl is nosy. Saw the nude & black Jonatina sitting at the far end of the store receiving no love. Asked for a 7 to try on and lo and behold….they fit perfectly! I was told this was the last 37 instore so I’m glad I picked these up but who knows, maybe it was just to secure the sale. Either way, I’m glad I finally got my hands on them!


----------



## Zucnarf

keiloj said:


> Who knew I'd purchase my* second *pair within 2 weeks of buying my first? Addicted, truly.
> 
> Backstory: Been eyeing this for months & figured Dubai would be the place to buy em. Dubai was completely sold out (checked the Dubai Mall, Mall of Em & Level Shoes in Dubai Mall). I moved on and purchased the Anjalina 85 in pink patent instead. Walked through Holt Renfrew during lunch not even an hour ago, (food court lunch, yum!) and saw how busy the CL store was. Decided to check it out because your girl is nosy. Saw the nude & black Jonatina sitting at the far end of the store receiving no love. Asked for a 7 to try on and lo and behold….they fit perfectly! I was told this was the last 37 instore so I’m glad I picked these up but who knows, maybe it was just to secure the sale. Either way, I’m glad I finally got my hands on them!




I have the same pair! Twins!
But when I tried to walk at home I noticed that that plastic/plexi part is little sharp.
Hope it wont bother me.
I love how they look and the color is amazing.
Congrats!


----------



## keiloj

Zucnarf said:


> I have the same pair! Twins!
> But when I tried to walk at home I noticed that that plastic/plexi part is little sharp.
> Hope it wont bother me.
> I love how they look and the color is amazing.
> Congrats!


How are you finding the heel? i notice that it's slightly angled in towards the shoe as oppose to a 90 degree angle straight down. Hopefully the arch works for me after hours of wear! Yet to wear them out bc it's been non stop raining and I really dont wanna ruin the shoe!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Yay!! And they are comfortable


----------



## Zucnarf

keiloj said:


> How are you finding the heel? i notice that it's slightly angled in towards the shoe as oppose to a 90 degree angle straight down. Hopefully the arch works for me after hours of wear! Yet to wear them out bc it's been non stop raining and I really dont wanna ruin the shoe!



I haven’t worn them yet.
However, I already know that Gianvito Rossi Portofino is more comfy! Have you tried them maybe?


----------



## keiloj

Zucnarf said:


> I haven’t worn them yet.
> However, I already know that Gianvito Rossi Portofino is more comfy! Have you tried them maybe?


I've only worn them around the house in the carpeted areas as I'm unsure whether I should keep them or not. They feel fine during the couple minutes I have them on. Something about this pair, perhaps it's the plexi that melts my heart.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My new babies. My first pair of stud shoes that melt my heart.


----------



## keiloj

Wore my pink patent Anjalina for the first time. They fit perfect at first but after 2 hours of wear my left foot (leftie is a bit smaller than rightie) starting slipping out of the shoe! Why is this?! my right fits perfectly. Thinking of getting insoles for my left to prevent slippage.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

I love a pair of brand new louboutins fresh out of the box!!!! These are my new babies that were delivered to me today!!! I’m in love... 

Ps: does anyone have these yet? I’m wondering if these were supposed to come with stud replacements... I didn’t get any with these


----------



## shoes4ever

Ascot Girl - suede flats


----------



## shoes4ever

Twistissma 85mm


----------



## shoes4ever

Degratissimo 85mm  these rainbow beauties


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Quick story time... about a few years ago, I purchased a pair of Pigalle follies 120mm degrade black/nude and I loved them!! Problem was that it was just too high for me. I’m 5’7 barefoot and when I wore the 120mm, I felt like I was a giant hovering over next to my fiancé. So, they stayed in their box for a long time until I saw these on the Christian Louboutin website online!!! Although they aren’t Pigalle follies, they still have the patent degrade color I fell in love with the first time around!!!
....
......
..........
Welcome to your new home Kate 100mm degrade!!!



Now if only they had the patent leopardino in 100mm, I would purchase those too because I have a pair of so Kate leopardino sitting in their box as well.

If anyone takes a size 39.5 in 120mm, I have both so Kates and Pigalle follies up for sale on my eBay (seller: crownlola_est2013) and on Poshmark (@seuk). Both have only been worn once. They come with their original box and dustbag.


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## mal

_Danielle_ said:


> View attachment 4463619


Danielle!! Gorgeous shoes!!  We’ve missed you


----------



## LavenderIce

_Danielle_ said:


> View attachment 4463619





mal said:


> Danielle!! Gorgeous shoes!!  We’ve missed you



Sure have missed you @_Danielle_ !  Please, please update your collection thread.  Your pictures are always lovely!


----------



## P.Y.T.

So Kate’s in Macchiato 

I bought these about 6 months ago and forgot I put them in storage! ‍♀️


----------



## Christina2

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4465413
> View attachment 4465417
> View attachment 4465418
> View attachment 4465419
> View attachment 4465420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kate’s in Macchiato
> 
> I bought these about 6 months ago and forgot I put them in storage! ‍♀️


Wow ! Christmas 2019 comes early for you dear - they are gorgeous.


----------



## Christina2

Seuk Seuk said:


> I love a pair of brand new louboutins fresh out of the box!!!! These are my new babies that were delivered to me today!!! I’m in love...
> 
> Ps: does anyone have these yet? I’m wondering if these were supposed to come with stud replacements... I didn’t get any with these
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459945
> View attachment 4459946
> View attachment 4459950


Mmmm these are truly some of the most gorgeous heels I have ever seen. Could you honor us with some modeling shots dear - please ?!!!


----------



## heelsmania

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4465413
> View attachment 4465417
> View attachment 4465418
> View attachment 4465419
> View attachment 4465420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kate’s in Macchiato
> 
> I bought these about 6 months ago and forgot I put them in storage! ‍♀️



They are really beautiful.


----------



## _Danielle_

mal said:


> Danielle!! Gorgeous shoes!!  We’ve missed you





LavenderIce said:


> Sure have missed you @_Danielle_ !  Please, please update your collection thread.  Your pictures are always lovely!



 hi mal & lav there is always hope 

maybe I will find some time to take new shots ......
here is just one for you  have a nice day


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Christina2 said:


> Mmmm these are truly some of the most gorgeous heels I have ever seen. Could you honor us with some modeling shots dear - please ?!!!


Thank you!!! I said the same thing when I saw them on saks fifth avenue’s website. I said to myself “I need these in my life!!!” 

Here are some photos. Sorry if they look a little amateur  I’m definitely not a shoe model lol... I don’t know how these ladies do it so gracefully! Lol I may need someone to take better photos next time I wear them out instead of trying to take these photos myself


----------



## Seuk Seuk

AlinaR2001 said:


> No dont sell them. Heels have to be tight, so they can melt on you feet. Also its easier to walk in too small Heels. I wear mine always 3 sizes smaller and love it


I completely agree that walking is much easier when the heels are actually stuck on your feet. I have an issue with CL’s. I’m supposed to be a 39.5/40 (if you measure my foot) but every time I try on my “true” size, they slip off my feet and cause heel gaps!!! So, I have to go a half size down at least so they don’t flop around when I’m walking. My toes are literally at the tip of the shoe, but in time, they stretch and mold to my feet making them a bit more comfortable. I actually just purchased a pair of patent Kate 100’s in a size 39 and had to exchange them for an 38.5! I don’t know how you can pull off 3 sizes smaller though... that’s pretty impressive (and sounds painful especially during the first few wears).


----------



## mal

_Danielle_ said:


> hi mal & lav there is always hope
> 
> maybe I will find some time to take new shots ......
> here is just one for you  have a nice day
> View attachment 4466415


Oh I love those so much!!


----------



## hhl4vr

Seuk Seuk said:


> Thank you!!! I said the same thing when I saw them on saks fifth avenue’s website. I said to myself “I need these in my life!!!”
> 
> Here are some photos. Sorry if they look a little amateur  I’m definitely not a shoe model lol... I don’t know how these ladies do it so gracefully! Lol I may need someone to take better photos next time I wear them out instead of trying to take these photos myself
> 
> View attachment 4466425




They are stunning and I love the camera work


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sharpstagram:


----------



## mal

WillstarveforLV said:


> Sharpstagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471200


Lovely!!


----------



## Christina2

_Danielle_ said:


> hi mal & lav there is always hope
> 
> maybe I will find some time to take new shots ......
> here is just one for you  have a nice day
> View attachment 4466415


Mmmm what a gorgeous heel ! Where do you find such incredible heels ? You are such a lucky girl to have some of the heels you show. Please do some model shots so we can all see how they look on .


----------



## Christina2

Seuk Seuk said:


> Thank you!!! I said the same thing when I saw them on saks fifth avenue’s website. I said to myself “I need these in my life!!!”
> 
> Here are some photos. Sorry if they look a little amateur  I’m definitely not a shoe model lol... I don’t know how these ladies do it so gracefully! Lol I may need someone to take better photos next time I wear them out instead of trying to take these photos myself
> 
> View attachment 4466425


Another totally fabulous pair of heels. Makes you feet look fantastic ! Where have you worn them so far dear ? I would wear them to my job at the jewelry boutique in a new york minute ! They look like the finest jewelry ! Congrats for having them dear.


----------



## hhl4vr

WillstarveforLV said:


> Sharpstagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471200


Another gorgeous pair


----------



## shoes4ever

Ballalla Rainbow flats


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Christina2 said:


> Another totally fabulous pair of heels. Makes you feet look fantastic ! Where have you worn them so far dear ? I would wear them to my job at the jewelry boutique in a new york minute ! They look like the finest jewelry ! Congrats for having them dear.


Thank you! So far I’ve only worn them out to dinner to get them to mold to my feet. However, I have found that it only took a one time wear to make them super comfortable unlike the patent styles I have that take forever to shape to my feet. I didn’t have to use the sock stretch method with these (woohoo!). I absolutely love them. I think they’re my favorite pair of loubs besides my so full kate booties and circus city heels! You should definitely purchase while they’re still in stock. You’ll absolutely love them!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

hhl4vr said:


> They are stunning and I love the camera work


Thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4465413
> View attachment 4465417
> View attachment 4465418
> View attachment 4465419
> View attachment 4465420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kate’s in Macchiato
> 
> I bought these about 6 months ago and forgot I put them in storage! ‍♀️



Wow


----------



## Natifim

I just bought this So kate. Preloved, but it was so cheap I couldnt resist! Very good condition!


----------



## label24

Natifim said:


> I just bought this So kate. Preloved, but it was so cheap I couldnt resist! Very good condition!


Congrats!!!! I been looking for these a long time ago!!!! Simply stunning


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Hey ladies!!!! Story time!!! 

So I decided to go to Nordstrom rack today just to browse around since I haven’t been there in a minute... I found a cute pair of beige Prada suede and raffia heels to wear for the summer time (Neiman marcus still has them at their store in limited sizes as they’re almost completely sold out). They were $250 so I grabbed them and carried them around like a newborn baby.

I continued to browse. Going up and down the aisles and found that I ended up in a section that wasn’t even my size... I usually go to other aisles because sometimes people tend to hide shoes in different sized sections... low and behold I found something peaking at the bottom of the shoe rack in the size 7 aisle... actually it was on the floor, tucked away almost as if someone was hiding them on purpose... someone who wasn’t already on the floor would have completely missed it.

It was a very familiar light brown box... I kept telling myself “it can’t be” as I was pulling the box closer to me... 

And there it was... the left shoe...

LOUBOUTINS in my size!!!

I low key frantically started looking for the other pair... found it 4 aisles down... I couldn’t believe it... I have only seen louboutins at saks off 5th but never at Nordstrom rack! (Although I have seen many people online find louboutins at their local Nordstrom rack, I was never so lucky until today). 

I hesitated to check the bottoms of the shoe in fear that they were refurbished. To my surprise, they weren’t. They were brand spanking new (except for a minor scratch at the side of the sole which I can fix with a bit of my Louboutin repair paint). But at $300 I couldn’t pass them up!! I quickly released my grasp off of the Prada heels like they meant nothing... it was no longer a newborn baby to me... it was just another suede shoe at that point. 

I quickly snatched the loubs instead and carried the shoes inside it’s very own box to the register like my life depended on it. 

I’m now kind of kicking myself for not purchasing the Prada’s too but my fiancé didn’t really like them much. He’s into louboutins a lot more. He says that if I’m going to pay a hefty price, might as well make it count (referring to the gorgeous red lacquer on the bottom of every Louboutin). He says that expensive shoes need to make a statement, even if they’re basic, the red bottoms always make it worth the splurge.

I kind of feel like these loubs are a little too wild for me so not sure if I’m going to keep them or resale. 

What do you ladies think??? 

Keep it or resale?


----------



## snf8

Seuk Seuk said:


> Hey ladies!!!! Story time!!!
> 
> So I decided to go to Nordstrom rack today just to browse around since I haven’t been there in a minute... I found a cute pair of beige Prada suede and raffia heels to wear for the summer time (Neiman marcus still has them at their store in limited sizes as they’re almost completely sold out). They were $250 so I grabbed them and carried them around like a newborn baby.
> 
> I continued to browse. Going up and down the aisles and found that I ended up in a section that wasn’t even my size... I usually go to other aisles because sometimes people tend to hide shoes in different sized sections... low and behold I found something peaking at the bottom of the shoe rack in the size 7 aisle... actually it was on the floor, tucked away almost as if someone was hiding them on purpose... someone who wasn’t already on the floor would have completely missed it.
> 
> It was a very familiar light brown box... I kept telling myself “it can’t be” as I was pulling the box closer to me...
> 
> And there it was... the left shoe...
> 
> LOUBOUTINS in my size!!!
> 
> I low key frantically started looking for the other pair... found it 4 aisles down... I couldn’t believe it... I have only seen louboutins at saks off 5th but never at Nordstrom rack! (Although I have seen many people online find louboutins at their local Nordstrom rack, I was never so lucky until today).
> 
> I hesitated to check the bottoms of the shoe in fear that they were refurbished. To my surprise, they weren’t. They were brand spanking new (except for a minor scratch at the side of the sole which I can fix with a bit of my Louboutin repair paint). But at $300 I couldn’t pass them up!! I quickly released my grasp off of the Prada heels like they meant nothing... it was no longer a newborn baby to me... it was just another suede shoe at that point.
> 
> I quickly snatched the loubs instead and carried the shoes inside it’s very own box to the register like my life depended on it.
> 
> I’m now kind of kicking myself for not purchasing the Prada’s too but my fiancé didn’t really like them much. He’s into louboutins a lot more. He says that if I’m going to pay a hefty price, might as well make it count (referring to the gorgeous red lacquer on the bottom of every Louboutin). He says that expensive shoes need to make a statement, even if they’re basic, the red bottoms always make it worth the splurge.
> 
> I kind of feel like these loubs are a little too wild for me so not sure if I’m going to keep them or resale.
> 
> What do you ladies think???
> 
> Keep it or resale?
> 
> View attachment 4493942
> View attachment 4493943
> View attachment 4493944
> View attachment 4493945




How exciting! I vote on keep!


----------



## mal

Seuk Seuk said:


> Hey ladies!!!! Story time!!!
> 
> So I decided to go to Nordstrom rack today just to browse around since I haven’t been there in a minute... I found a cute pair of beige Prada suede and raffia heels to wear for the summer time (Neiman marcus still has them at their store in limited sizes as they’re almost completely sold out). They were $250 so I grabbed them and carried them around like a newborn baby.
> 
> I continued to browse. Going up and down the aisles and found that I ended up in a section that wasn’t even my size... I usually go to other aisles because sometimes people tend to hide shoes in different sized sections... low and behold I found something peaking at the bottom of the shoe rack in the size 7 aisle... actually it was on the floor, tucked away almost as if someone was hiding them on purpose... someone who wasn’t already on the floor would have completely missed it.
> 
> It was a very familiar light brown box... I kept telling myself “it can’t be” as I was pulling the box closer to me...
> 
> And there it was... the left shoe...
> 
> LOUBOUTINS in my size!!!
> 
> I low key frantically started looking for the other pair... found it 4 aisles down... I couldn’t believe it... I have only seen louboutins at saks off 5th but never at Nordstrom rack! (Although I have seen many people online find louboutins at their local Nordstrom rack, I was never so lucky until today).
> 
> I hesitated to check the bottoms of the shoe in fear that they were refurbished. To my surprise, they weren’t. They were brand spanking new (except for a minor scratch at the side of the sole which I can fix with a bit of my Louboutin repair paint). But at $300 I couldn’t pass them up!! I quickly released my grasp off of the Prada heels like they meant nothing... it was no longer a newborn baby to me... it was just another suede shoe at that point.
> 
> I quickly snatched the loubs instead and carried the shoes inside it’s very own box to the register like my life depended on it.
> 
> I’m now kind of kicking myself for not purchasing the Prada’s too but my fiancé didn’t really like them much. He’s into louboutins a lot more. He says that if I’m going to pay a hefty price, might as well make it count (referring to the gorgeous red lacquer on the bottom of every Louboutin). He says that expensive shoes need to make a statement, even if they’re basic, the red bottoms always make it worth the splurge.
> 
> I kind of feel like these loubs are a little too wild for me so not sure if I’m going to keep them or resale.
> 
> What do you ladies think???
> 
> Keep it or resale?
> 
> View attachment 4493942
> View attachment 4493943
> View attachment 4493944
> View attachment 4493945


Wear them! Meant to be


----------



## MMaiko

Seuk Seuk said:


> Hey ladies!!!! Story time!!!
> 
> So I decided to go to Nordstrom rack today just to browse around since I haven’t been there in a minute... I found a cute pair of beige Prada suede and raffia heels to wear for the summer time (Neiman marcus still has them at their store in limited sizes as they’re almost completely sold out). They were $250 so I grabbed them and carried them around like a newborn baby.
> 
> I continued to browse. Going up and down the aisles and found that I ended up in a section that wasn’t even my size... I usually go to other aisles because sometimes people tend to hide shoes in different sized sections... low and behold I found something peaking at the bottom of the shoe rack in the size 7 aisle... actually it was on the floor, tucked away almost as if someone was hiding them on purpose... someone who wasn’t already on the floor would have completely missed it.
> 
> It was a very familiar light brown box... I kept telling myself “it can’t be” as I was pulling the box closer to me...
> 
> And there it was... the left shoe...
> 
> LOUBOUTINS in my size!!!
> 
> I low key frantically started looking for the other pair... found it 4 aisles down... I couldn’t believe it... I have only seen louboutins at saks off 5th but never at Nordstrom rack! (Although I have seen many people online find louboutins at their local Nordstrom rack, I was never so lucky until today).
> 
> I hesitated to check the bottoms of the shoe in fear that they were refurbished. To my surprise, they weren’t. They were brand spanking new (except for a minor scratch at the side of the sole which I can fix with a bit of my Louboutin repair paint). But at $300 I couldn’t pass them up!! I quickly released my grasp off of the Prada heels like they meant nothing... it was no longer a newborn baby to me... it was just another suede shoe at that point.
> 
> I quickly snatched the loubs instead and carried the shoes inside it’s very own box to the register like my life depended on it.
> 
> I’m now kind of kicking myself for not purchasing the Prada’s too but my fiancé didn’t really like them much. He’s into louboutins a lot more. He says that if I’m going to pay a hefty price, might as well make it count (referring to the gorgeous red lacquer on the bottom of every Louboutin). He says that expensive shoes need to make a statement, even if they’re basic, the red bottoms always make it worth the splurge.
> 
> I kind of feel like these loubs are a little too wild for me so not sure if I’m going to keep them or resale.
> 
> What do you ladies think???
> 
> Keep it or resale?
> 
> View attachment 4493942
> View attachment 4493943
> View attachment 4493944
> View attachment 4493945



They're a great find, keep them!!


----------



## Dimmsumm520

My wedding red bottoms


----------



## mal

Dimmsumm520 said:


> My wedding red bottoms
> View attachment 4502436
> View attachment 4502437
> View attachment 4502438
> View attachment 4502439


Congratulations!!


----------



## mal

Pigalle Follies in Cristaline suede… I had been casually looking for this color to no avail. Then, out of the blue, a lovely SA sent me a group photo with these lovelies front and center. Now they’re mine!


----------



## Greta_V

Seuk Seuk said:


> Thank you!!! I said the same thing when I saw them on saks fifth avenue’s website. I said to myself “I need these in my life!!!”
> 
> Here are some photos. Sorry if they look a little amateur  I’m definitely not a shoe model lol... I don’t know how these ladies do it so gracefully! Lol I may need someone to take better photos next time I wear them out instead of trying to take these photos myself
> 
> View attachment 4466425



OMG, they look so great on! If you didn't post your mod pics, I probably wouldn't even have paid attention to this pair... Now I want one


----------



## shoes4ever

My new gold sandals - Salon de Mars


----------



## Greta_V

shoes4ever said:


> My new gold sandals - Salon de Mars
> 
> View attachment 4510805
> View attachment 4510806



I LOVE these! Foot jewelry


----------



## Greta_V

Just got these in mail today  Follies Spikes 100 Patent Coquillage Latte/German Pearl









They are super comfortable! Can't wait to wear them


----------



## snf8

Greta_V said:


> Just got these in mail today  Follies Spikes 100 Patent Coquillage Latte/German Pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super comfortable! Can't wait to wear them



I LOVE these!


----------



## Christina2

Greta_V said:


> Just got these in mail today  Follies Spikes 100 Patent Coquillage Latte/German Pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super comfortable! Can't wait to wear them





Greta_V said:


> Just got these in mail today  Follies Spikes 100 Patent Coquillage Latte/German Pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super comfortable! Can't wait to wear them


----------



## Christina2

Greta_V said:


> Just got these in mail today  Follies Spikes 100 Patent Coquillage Latte/German Pearl
> 
> Good choice ! LOVE the spikes. Tell me dear - are the spikes as sharp as they look ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super comfortable! Can't wait to wear them


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Greta_V said:


> OMG, they look so great on! If you didn't post your mod pics, I probably wouldn't even have paid attention to this pair... Now I want one


Thank you!!! Surprisingly, they’re still available in all sizes... they have different colors/variations as well.

 I purchased these at saks and they have it in white too. I believe Nordstrom carries them in nude and Barney’s has them in black satin with crystal studs. 

They are honestly the most comfortable pair of Loubs I own and I own A LOT!!! They’re called spike cross if you want to search for them.
I will admit though... I originally wanted to get them in the black satin with crystal studs but realized that I wouldn’t get much use out of them since they’re more of an elegant shoe you’d wear with upscale attire. I kept telling myself that black leather goes with just about everything. So glad I went with this pair. I get compliments every single time I wear them.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Greta_V said:


> Just got these in mail today  Follies Spikes 100 Patent Coquillage Latte/German Pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super comfortable! Can't wait to wear them


WOW!!! Look at the shine on those beauties. I bet they look amazing in natural sunlight. Congrats!!!


----------



## Greta_V

Seuk Seuk said:


> Thank you!!! Surprisingly, they’re still available in all sizes... they have different colors/variations as well.
> 
> I purchased these at saks and they have it in white too. I believe Nordstrom carries them in nude and Barney’s has them in black satin with crystal studs.
> 
> They are honestly the most comfortable pair of Loubs I own and I own A LOT!!! They’re called spike cross if you want to search for them.
> I will admit though... I originally wanted to get them in the black satin with crystal studs but realized that I wouldn’t get much use out of them since they’re more of an elegant shoe you’d wear with upscale attire. I kept telling myself that black leather goes with just about everything. So glad I went with this pair. I get compliments every single time I wear them.



Thanks for the info! I agree that leather looks more like something you can wear casually vs satin with crystals. Great choice!


----------



## jennarae86

Greta_V said:


> Just got these in mail today  Follies Spikes 100 Patent Coquillage Latte/German Pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super comfortable! Can't wait to wear them


Wow these are incredible!!


----------



## jennarae86

My DH just picked up these beauties at Barneys as an early birthday present and they were the only pair with this style in my size. Fetish peep 130 in patent graffiti


----------



## mal

shoes4ever said:


> My new gold sandals - Salon de Mars
> 
> View attachment 4510805
> View attachment 4510806


Fantastic!!


----------



## mal

Greta_V said:


> Just got these in mail today  Follies Spikes 100 Patent Coquillage Latte/German Pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super comfortable! Can't wait to wear them


GORGEOUS


----------



## Suzil

Didn’t think that I would ever get CL flats, but these were too cool to pass up! Love the sheen on the leather and the spikes give them a little extra something. I am usually 35.5 on flats but they only had 35 so took a chance and they fit perfectly!


----------



## mammabyrdie

I have a girl crush on my new “Lady”


----------



## mammabyrdie

Here she is hanging out with my other new shoes


----------



## mammabyrdie

One more


----------



## LillyPink

I’m in love!


----------



## Fashion412

Ready for fall!


----------



## sarahnana

My first pair of Louboutins! The Corneille 100mm. Shockingly comfortable - I was in these babies for 10 hours at a wedding.


----------



## baghagg

jennarae86 said:


> My DH just picked up these beauties at Barneys as an early birthday present and they were the only pair with this style in my size. Fetish peep 130 in patent graffiti


Amazing!!!


----------



## fashionheelschic

sarahnana said:


> My first pair of Louboutins! The Corneille 100mm. Shockingly comfortable - I was in these babies for 10 hours at a wedding.


They look fabulous on you!


----------



## fashionheelschic

LillyPink said:


> I’m in love!


They look fabulous on you dear!


----------



## LillyPink

fashionheelschic said:


> They look fabulous on you dear!


Thank you! I love them so much. I honestly didn't think I would be this happy with them, but I am!


----------



## Tanya93

Hi, here my new iriza 100. My first louboutin. 
But can I use those in winter? 
And with tights?


----------



## TraceySH

I’ve never outed myself for my louboutin addiction, but here’s my first post on this forum - the latest group of boxes to arrive....thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ElenaTS

My sparkly gold new pretties! Can't wait to take them out for their first cocktail!!!! And bonus, they are so comfortable!!!❤❤❤


----------



## LillyPink

So excited


----------



## LillyPink




----------



## hhl4vr

LillyPink said:


> View attachment 4549424
> View attachment 4549425
> View attachment 4549426
> View attachment 4549427



I love those pink ones - so hot


----------



## NYinCH

Walking by the Louboutin boutique, I stopped to say hello to one of my favorite SAs, who was standing by the open door. Bad move as less than half an hour later, these became mine.


----------



## keiloj

Zucnarf said:


> I haven’t worn them yet.
> However, I already know that Gianvito Rossi Portofino is more comfy! Have you tried them maybe?


Wore them 3x. Not comfortable as the heel is so skinny, you're really on your tippy toes. But I walk fine in them as long as it's short distance & my legs look fine as hell!!!!
Heel tips are destroyed. Getting them replaced with rubber ones.


----------



## mal

Decided to wear a cream and gold dress to a fancy-dress Halloween party, instead of the black I’d planned on. Had a nagging feeling there was a shoe I’d seen that would be perfect with the dress. Much to the detriment of my credit card, I found them! 
Chiara  Diams...


----------



## NYinCH

mal said:


> View attachment 4575064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to wear a cream and gold dress to a fancy-dress Halloween party, instead of the black I’d planned on. Had a nagging feeling there was a shoe I’d seen that would be perfect with the dress. Much to the detriment of my credit card, I found them!
> Chiara  Diams...



Beautiful! Enjoy them.


----------



## Natifim

Bought this weekend. I fell in love with Degrastrass!


----------



## mal

Natifim said:


> View attachment 4588070
> View attachment 4588071
> 
> 
> Bought this weekend. I fell in love with Degrastrass!


Gorgeous!


----------



## mIella

My first pair of Louboutin boots, so excited! I had been eyeing So Kate boots for a long time but with the new Eloise style with a much more comfortable toe box I just had to buy them. And to me they're no less sexy. Swoon.





Took a pic with my beautiful and sweet SA who were rocking some gorgeous CLs too


----------



## Luv n bags

Sexy boots!!


----------



## keiloj

Saw these on BG's website. 
The temptation is real but alas, no stores around me. Don't want to order online from BG because of customs/if they don't fit right (it'd be across border, Vancouver).


----------



## hhl4vr

mIella said:


> My first pair of Louboutin boots, so excited! I had been eyeing So Kate boots for a long time but with the new Eloise style with a much more comfortable toe box I just had to buy them. And to me they're no less sexy. Swoon.
> 
> View attachment 4588194
> View attachment 4588193
> 
> 
> Took a pic with my beautiful and sweet SA who were rocking some gorgeous CLs too
> View attachment 4588192



Those boots are gorgeous - who both look great -


----------



## orge_an_21

Natifim said:


> View attachment 4588070
> View attachment 4588071
> 
> 
> Bought this weekend. I fell in love with Degrastrass!


can you try this on?
the crystal one are very SEXY!!


----------



## keiloj

Dying for this pair of boots...never seen anything like it before!
Sadly where it cuts off slightly above the ankle won't work for my height....or will it....months before my Loub boutique will have it in stock for me to try on.


----------



## JenJBS

mIella said:


> My first pair of Louboutin boots, so excited! I had been eyeing So Kate boots for a long time but with the new Eloise style with a much more comfortable toe box I just had to buy them. And to me they're no less sexy. Swoon.
> 
> View attachment 4588194
> View attachment 4588193
> 
> 
> Took a pic with my beautiful and sweet SA who were rocking some gorgeous CLs too
> View attachment 4588192



Those are stunning boots! Absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Luv n bags

keiloj said:


> Dying for this pair of boots...never seen anything like it before!
> Sadly where it cuts off slightly above the ankle won't work for my height....or will it....months before my Loub boutique will have it in stock for me to try on.



Wow! Those are so unique! Can you order them and return if they don’t work out?


----------



## keiloj

Miso Fine said:


> Wow! Those are so unique! Can you order them and return if they don’t work out?


I could yes, but I won't be able to wear them often to justify the cost $1800 CAD. Work is too casual. Outside of work, I hardly go out anywhere that I'd want to wear a 4" boot too...ah, such is life. Maybe I'll just pray they'll go on sale later


----------



## Luv n bags

keiloj said:


> I could yes, but I won't be able to wear them often to justify the cost $1800 CAD. Work is too casual. Outside of work, I hardly go out anywhere that I'd want to wear a 4" boot too...ah, such is life. Maybe I'll just pray they'll go on sale later



I hear ya! I buy for my fantasy life.


----------



## ElenaTS

TraceySH said:


> I’ve never outed myself for my louboutin addiction, but here’s my first post on this forum - the latest group of boxes to arrive....thank you for letting me share!


How does the sizing run on those boots? Do I need to.go up 1/2 or a whole size from my regular non designer size? Thank you!!


----------



## TraceySH

ElenaTS said:


> How does the sizing run on those boots? Do I need to.go up 1/2 or a whole size from my regular non designer size? Thank you!!


for the boots I am regular size in the square and round toe, 1/2 size larger in the pointed toe!


----------



## ElenaTS

TraceySH said:


> for the boots I am regular size in the square and round toe, 1/2 size larger in the pointed toe!



Thank you so much for responding!!


----------



## keiloj

Guys, I have a problem. Within 8 months I've purchased 3 pairs of Loubs....(2019 goal was to save $). 
Went for the classic Pigalle Follies, nude, patent leather. 
Currently wearing them, with a thin sock around toes, in hopes of stretching out the toe box. 
Wish me luck! Or they're going back haha....


----------



## Bbly

My first 3 pairs of Loubs, there was a clearance sale at the Louboutin store in my city, some are like $120 a pair, i saw a woman buying 40 pairs in the store. I took advantage of the situation & got my self 3 for $550


----------



## keiloj

Bbly said:


> View attachment 4624820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first 3 pairs of Loubs, there was a clearance sale at the Louboutin store in my city, some are like $120 a pair, i saw a woman buying 40 pairs in the store. I took advantage of the situation & got my self 3 for $550


OMG! Where are you located? That's so lucky..
I wore the Pigalle Follies with socks in the toe box area for ~1 hr yesterday. A little today. Hopefully a few more stretching sessions and they'll be good to go!


----------



## Bbly

keiloj said:


> OMG! Where are you located? That's so lucky..
> I wore the Pigalle Follies with socks in the toe box area for ~1 hr yesterday. A little today. Hopefully a few more stretching sessions and they'll be good to go!


I live in SEA, The only CL store in my country closes so they have everything on sale up to 70% and another 50% discount on top of that on last day.


----------



## Greta_V

rachellemel said:


> Ok, not sure what happened to me, but got bitten by the Louboutin bug!    6 years ago, I started collecting, and had 3 pairs by 2013-one after each pregnancy. But these past 2 month, got three pairs!
> 
> Ron Ron Neptune Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537851
> 
> 
> Milady chantilly lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537852
> 
> 
> And A la pêche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537853
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked!  Thanks for letting me share, and lovely to see all your shoes!


Those Miladies are gorgeous! How do they size compared to other Loubs, if you don't mind sharing? I've been looking for a pair and recently found one only a half size smaller than what I usually wear in CL heels (but the size I take in flats), and I'm on the fence whether I shall buy them or not, the price is also really good... Do you think they stretch at all?


----------



## luiza

If you really like them, go for them, half size smaller can be managed, maybe a bit difficult at the beginning but with patience they will mould on your feet.


----------



## Greta_V

luiza said:


> If you really like them, go for them, half size smaller can be managed, maybe a bit difficult at the beginning but with patience they will mould on your feet.


I thought so, too. Just a little worried about satin stretching. But I have 2 pairs of Metalipps in this same size and they are manageable.


----------



## J_L33

What's the style of the central pair? It's gorgeous!


----------



## J_L33

Bbly said:


> View attachment 4624820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first 3 pairs of Loubs, there was a clearance sale at the Louboutin store in my city, some are like $120 a pair, i saw a woman buying 40 pairs in the store. I took advantage of the situation & got my self 3 for $550


What's the style name of the middle pair? TIA!


----------



## Bbly

J_L33 said:


> What's the style name of the middle pair? TIA!



it’s called 17th floor 55 patent leather pumps ^^


----------



## floridasun8

Just got some new nude follies.  Also in the background my new-to-me marquis spiked clutch that the SO got me for Christmas!   Came late and just got it yesterday as it was shipped from England, but I love it!  My first CL bag although I do have an Eloise hobo on the way too.


----------



## JooliaGoolia

Got a pair of patent leather black/snake skin ombre So Kate at my local luxury consignment boutique. Never been worn. Size 37.5 
With taxes, came to $470 Canadian.


----------



## MiaElisaS

I am pretty happy, after looking for a long time and having to return several pair for not fitting my tiny, tiny feet, I finally found a pair.
They are the Cosmo 554 Patent 100.

Btw, what's your best strategy to keep the PVC clean?


----------



## JooliaGoolia

MiaElisaS said:


> I am pretty happy, after looking for a long time and having to return several pair for not fitting my tiny, tiny feet, I finally found a pair.
> They are the Cosmo 554 Patent 100.
> 
> Btw, what's your best strategy to keep the PVC clean?
> 
> View attachment 4643670
> View attachment 4643671
> View attachment 4643672



I have another question... how do you keep your feet from fogging up the clear parts?


----------



## floridasun8

Love the new shoes JooliaGoolia and MiaElisaS

Joolia, you are very lucky! LOL. I wish I could find CLs at a consignment store, particularly unworn...wow!

Not sure about CL PVC shoes as I don't have any, but I do have clear ones from another store that have small tiny pinprick holes on the side for air flow to keep them from fogging up. They still do slightly when I wear them too long so Im not sure what the solution is, but it happens to them all. Not sure if there is any way to prevent it.  Just a peril of buying them I guess.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Pool slides I caught on sale. I like the little studs. Taking these cuties with me when I go on vacation.


----------



## iamluthien

AlinaR2001 said:


> Yes. I have a 41 and wear mine in 38 or 37. Its just so much easier to walk in and i looks also better


I am impressed I didnt know it was easier to walk in smaller shoes!
How do you make them fit? also, is it not extremely painful? How do you cope with that? Tnx X


----------



## kimchi10

O


MiaElisaS said:


> I am pretty happy, after looking for a long time and having to return several pair for not fitting my tiny, tiny feet, I finally found a pair.
> They are the Cosmo 554 Patent 100.
> 
> Btw, what's your best strategy to keep the PVC clean?
> 
> View attachment 4643670
> View attachment 4643671
> View attachment 4643672


their so nice! Can you let us know if the PVC hurts and will dig into your foot? I love the look but I’m scared it will be painful!


----------



## bearcute

My first CL!! And i chose flat over high heels.
Really love the red sole ❤️


----------



## Greta_V

I've been stalking multiple platforms for a pair of Feericas in my size (heels or flats) at a reasonable price for a crazy long time. One seller on Tradesy has had them priced at above $1200 for well over a year now and will not discount at all, so I kept waiting. And finally a few days ago I received an alert about a new listing and was able to snatch the coveted pair for only $350 plus tax! They were listed as pre-owned, but are indeed new, zero wear on the sole! I am so excited I can't contain myself! I just received them today and they are even more beautiful in person than on the pictures!


----------



## wongetje

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4465413
> View attachment 4465417
> View attachment 4465418
> View attachment 4465419
> View attachment 4465420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kate’s in Macchiato
> 
> I bought these about 6 months ago and forgot I put them in storage! ‍♀️


very nice.


----------



## MiaElisaS

kimchi10 said:


> O
> 
> their so nice! Can you let us know if the PVC hurts and will dig into your foot? I love the look but I’m scared it will be painful!



Thanks 

It's only the first moment that the PVC feels a little uncomfortable. But if you wait a few minutes, simply sit down, it kind of adjusts and then it doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Just arrived... a pair that was backordered from NM. They were on sale for $417.
suede Kate 85 in "jeans" - a denim-hued-blue:


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Ready to wear these


----------



## lover99

Winter’sJoy said:


> Ready to wear these




Are these 120 or 100?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

lover99 said:


> Are these 120 or 100?


100


----------



## LillyPink

had for 240 bucks from the real real. I'm so excited!


----------



## annamoon

LillyPink said:


> had for 240 bucks from the real real. I'm so excited!



They look fab and sure will look even better on, enjoy


----------



## Greta_V

LillyPink said:


> had for 240 bucks from the real real. I'm so excited!



Wow! Lucky you! These are gorgeous!


----------



## Strep2031

These Pigalle Follies were on sale at my Atlanta boutique. My size was not available so the Horatio NY boutique shipped them out to me. I love them!


----------



## hhl4vr

Strep2031 said:


> These Pigalle Follies were on sale at my Atlanta boutique. My size was not available so the Horatio NY boutique shipped them out to me. I love them!
> 
> View attachment 4790896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790898


those are gorgoeus


----------



## cadillacclaire

Well these will take some practice hahaha! First pair of Hot Chicks!


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

July purchase from Nordstrom (with flash & without)


----------



## annamoon

cadillacclaire said:


> Well these will take some practice hahaha! First pair of Hot Chicks!
> 
> View attachment 4807137


They look fab, good luck with the practice and enjoy.


----------



## supercheap454

cadillacclaire said:


> Well these will take some practice hahaha! First pair of Hot Chicks!
> 
> View attachment 4807137


Omg wow!!! These look incredible, great purchase!!!


----------



## pbjilly

My new to me Pigalle Follies 100 in Black Suede




Also, I’ve always been told that CLs run small and to size up but I wear a 35.5 in all my CLs and almost every other heel I own. I’ve also been told that his shoes would not work for me as I have a slightly wide foot, but none feel narrow on my foot. Some have a very tiny gap in the back as you can see with these Pigalles but they don’t pop off or feel big. I think a 35 would be too tight around the toe box so I’m sticking with 35.5, but wouldn’t this mean they run big?? 

So, what’s the deal with literally everyone and their mother telling me they run super small? I’m glad I didn’t listen to their advice because I would be swimming in all of them! Somebody please tell me I’m not crazy for thinking they run TTS or even a little big.


----------



## supercheap454

pbjilly said:


> My new to me Pigalle Follies 100 in Black Suede
> View attachment 4810065
> View attachment 4810066
> 
> 
> Also, I’ve always been told that CLs run small and to size up but I wear a 35.5 in all my CLs and almost every other heel I own. I’ve also been told that his shoes would not work for me as I have a slightly wide foot, but none feel narrow on my foot. Some have a very tiny gap in the back as you can see with these Pigalles but they don’t pop off or feel big. I think a 35 would be too tight around the toe box so I’m sticking with 35.5, but wouldn’t this mean they run big??
> 
> So, what’s the deal with literally everyone and their mother telling me they run super small? I’m glad I didn’t listen to their advice because I would be swimming in all of them! Somebody please tell me I’m not crazy for thinking they run TTS or even a little big.


My personal observation is certain styles and materials CAN run big. Ive found 120mm pairs run true, however some 100mm styles such as your follies in suede run big and do stretch a fair bit with frequent use! Those look great but i think a 35 would look better on you, and will show more toe cleavage (my preference!)


----------



## LavenderIce

@pbjilly In the earlier days of CLs, the cuts ran a lot smaller/narrower.  However, in recent years, they are running more TTS.  Black suede PF look like a classic workhorse that you can get a lot of wear out of.  I agree with the previous poster that 35 would look better on you since suede tends to stretch a lot.  But, if they aren't loose on you or popping off and you're taking into account swelling that can occur you should be okay.


----------



## am2022

Got tired of wedges for many years - warming  up again with these silver multicolored ones - let’s call these my mid life crisis shoes ! ❤️


----------



## mzbaglady1

My first pair of booties. Comfortable I can stand up and walk around in them.


----------



## ElenaTS

mzbaglady1 said:


> My first pair of booties. Comfortable I can stand up and walk around in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822027


Love my Louboutin boots. I always feel like a bad a$$ when I wear them. Yours are gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## fieheath

A perfect pair of nudes - Christian Louboutin - World Copine 100 Patent Leather


----------



## LilyLovely

Hello, ladies. My last addition: Follies Lace 100 in white.  
I am soooo in love!


----------



## PurseACold

LilyLovely said:


> Hello, ladies. My last addition: Follies Lace 100 in white.
> I am soooo in love!
> 
> View attachment 4826726



They're beautiful! Enjoy them!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

ElenaTS said:


> Love my Louboutin boots. I always feel like a bad a$$ when I wear them. Yours are gorgeous. Enjoy.


Thank you.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Got these for a song, and omg they’re so cute! Claudia in Barbie pink!


----------



## mauihappyplace

My New “Fire” wedges... can’t wait to wear these. And they are so versatile


----------



## cha-nel

My favorite pair


----------



## Shamari

I bought a new pair of nude Irizas a few weeks ago from Neiman Marcus to use for work shoes. 

I also ordered a pair of Galativi's in pink today from Fashionphile. They were a steal and in great condition for the price. I'll be saving them for my law school graduation in the spring!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Birthday week Red Bottom


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> Well these will take some practice hahaha! First pair of Hot Chicks!
> 
> View attachment 4807137


Looking fantastic in your Hot Chicks. Congrats girl - I would so love to have a pair of these gorgeous leopard patent heels. Believe me, I know from experience, practicing in your Hot Chicks is one of the best things any CL loving girl could do. It will pay off in a more sexy/glamourour/sophisticated look and TONS of comments and compliments. You


----------



## Christina2

Christina2 said:


> Looking fantastic in your Hot Chicks. Congrats girl - I would so love to have a pair of these gorgeous leopard patent heels. Believe me, I know from experience, practicing in your Hot Chicks is one of the best things any CL loving girl could do. It will pay off in a more sexy/glamourous/sophisticated look and TONS of comments and compliments. You will soon feel like a celebrity... and what else can I girl expect from "just" a pair of heels !!


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> Well these will take some practice hahaha! First pair of Hot Chicks!
> 
> View attachment 4807137


Oops forgot to mention - your feet are MADE for these heels - the fit is PERFECT !!


----------



## Christina2

floridasun8 said:


> Just got some new nude follies.  Also in the background my new-to-me marquis spiked clutch that the SO got me for Christmas!   Came late and just got it yesterday as it was shipped from England, but I love it!  My first CL bag although I do have an Eloise hobo on the way too.


So cute. I can never remember - are these heels 100mm or 120mm. Whichever - you wear them well. LOVE the casual pose too.


----------



## Christina2

JooliaGoolia said:


> Got a pair of patent leather black/snake skin ombre So Kate at my local luxury consignment boutique. Never been worn. Size 37.5
> With taxes, came to $470 Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635629


Wow - what a steal for such a gorgeous pair of heels. Do you wear 120's often ?


----------



## ka.gonenc

Bought these veeery cheap but I dont think I will be able to walk


----------



## luiza

Very nice, you have to practice, don' give up!


----------



## mlitmo

Can’t stop wearing these yetita boots I scored for 60% off!


----------



## Christofle

mlitmo said:


> Can’t stop wearing these yetita boots I scored for 60% off!
> 
> View attachment 4871040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871044



They look super comfy !


----------



## luiza

Not for my style, but if you are comfy and you like them, this is the most important thing.


----------



## mlitmo

Christofle said:


> They look super comfy !



comfy and warm!


----------



## Angel1988

I ‘ m wearing my Marie Edwina’s tonight for dinner at a restaurant in Bruges, probably the last restaurant evening for a month as it has been just announced today that restaurants in Belgium will have to close for a month.


----------



## mal

Angel1988 said:


> I ‘ m wearing my Marie Edwina’s tonight for dinner at a restaurant in Bruges, probably the last restaurant evening for a month as it has been just announced today that restaurants in Belgium will have to close for a month.
> 
> View attachment 4880422


Incredible! I love these so much, I already had the Marie Paillette when these came out so I really didn’t feel justified. They are beautiful on you, I would love to see more photos and to know what outfit you created around them. My MP sadly have not been worn yet…


----------



## Angel1988

mal said:


> Incredible! I love these so much, I already had the Marie Paillette when these came out so I really didn’t feel justified. They are beautiful on you, I would love to see more photos and to know what outfit you created around them. My MP sadly have not been worn yet…



Thank you!

It's the silver/black striped ones with palette tassels that you have right?

It was actually the first time I wore them out of the house as so many of our holidays/restaurant evenings had been cancelled, but I've had them since January.

I've been debating them for almost a year with myself since I have so few occasions to wear these (even without Corona), the white is super delicate and I couldn't stand it to get stains on them, but then only my size was left on NAP and I though I could at least try them, and then kept them of course.

I wore them with a red washed silk Zimmerman dress (matched the soles perfectly), I'll take more pics the next time I wear them.

Please do post a picture when you wear yours.


----------



## mal

Sounds like an amazing outfit! Yes, the black and silver MP with the tassels. I know what you mean about them being delicate but I support your decision to go ahead. These styles are absolute works of art and will be rare treasures.
Sidenote, I am obsessed with all things Belgian, from dogs to designers


----------



## ElenaTS

mlitmo said:


> Can’t stop wearing these yetita boots I scored for 60% off!
> 
> View attachment 4871040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871044


LOVE!!!!!


----------



## fashionheelschic

pbjilly said:


> My new to me Pigalle Follies 100 in Black Suede
> View attachment 4810065
> View attachment 4810066
> 
> 
> Also, I’ve always been told that CLs run small and to size up but I wear a 35.5 in all my CLs and almost every other heel I own. I’ve also been told that his shoes would not work for me as I have a slightly wide foot, but none feel narrow on my foot. Some have a very tiny gap in the back as you can see with these Pigalles but they don’t pop off or feel big. I think a 35 would be too tight around the toe box so I’m sticking with 35.5, but wouldn’t this mean they run big??
> 
> So, what’s the deal with literally everyone and their mother telling me they run super small? I’m glad I didn’t listen to their advice because I would be swimming in all of them! Somebody please tell me I’m not crazy for thinking they run TTS or even a little big.


You are not crazy! I find they run TTS as well.


----------



## mlitmo

ElenaTS said:


> LOVE!!!!!


Thank you! I’m also surprised how comfortable they are considering Loubs never are!


----------



## TiteCath

My brand new Follies Strass 85mm in beige! Will wear them for my wedding next summer


----------



## september1985

pbjilly said:


> My new to me Pigalle Follies 100 in Black Suede
> View attachment 4810065
> View attachment 4810066



suede is just so perfect for fall and the cooler months. I love to pair suede pumps with stockings! the toe box on the follies is short, these resemble the eloise style more -as the toe box is longer and appears almond shape.


----------



## LilyLovely

Hello ladies, my 9th pair... probably the most beautiful!


----------



## ElenaTS

TiteCath said:


> My brand new Follies Strass 85mm in beige! Will wear them for my wedding next summer


Those are BEAUTIFUL and will be stunning for your wedding.


----------



## ElenaTS

LilyLovely said:


> Hello ladies, my 9th pair... probably the most beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4897457


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Angel1988

fashionheelschic said:


> You are not crazy! I find they run TTS as well.



You can add me too, I'm almost always true to size, except for 2 pairs of boots I have a half size up (which was as recommended on the Louboutin website).


----------



## Sabrina Flowers

LilyLovely said:


> Hello ladies, my 9th pair... probably the most beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4897457


Those are fabulous and nice style. x


----------



## Mickeyscloset

LilyLovely said:


> Hello ladies, my 9th pair... probably the most beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4897457


These are stunning! Wow!


----------



## tweeety

My newest collection to my CL obsession last few months


----------



## maggiesze1

My first pair of CL flats...they are very comfortable!


----------



## wannaprada

Managed to score a few goodies during sale including my first CL tall zip up boot. In the past I could never zip them up my legs but since losing a few lbs, I’m now able to wear them!


----------



## MiaElisaS

wannaprada said:


> Managed to score a few goodies during sale including my first CL tall zip up boot. In the past I could never zip them up my legs but since losing a few lbs, I’m now able to wear them!



Congrats on your purchases. The boots are gorgeous. Glad you are able to wear them now 
How do they measure regarding the circumference? I would love to get tall zip up boots, but I fear I might would have the same issue with not being able to zip them up.


----------



## Datenightalone

wannaprada said:


> Managed to score a few goodies during sale including my first CL tall zip up boot. In the past I could never zip them up my legs but since losing a few lbs, I’m now able to wear the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956094
> View attachment 4956095
> View attachment 4956096




I LOVE the hot pink heel! I saw your picture on instagram and tried to find myself a pair. I found a platform mule I love in the same color but am still drooling over these heels.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just received my Turela booties today! Decided to add my hot pink/ yellow crystal harness from Sophia Webster on them!


----------



## mal

wannaprada said:


> Managed to score a few goodies during sale including my first CL tall zip up boot. In the past I could never zip them up my legs but since losing a few lbs, I’m now able to wear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956094
> View attachment 4956095
> View attachment 4956096


Nice score! Congratulations


----------



## mal

tweeety said:


> My newest collection to my CL obsession last few months


Oh wow!! The pink ones!!!


----------



## iamluthien

wannaprada said:


> Managed to score a few goodies during sale including my first CL tall zip up boot. In the past I could never zip them up my legs but since losing a few lbs, I’m now able to wear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956094
> View attachment 4956095
> View attachment 4956096


Girl your collection is *goals!*
Where did you find loubies on sale?


----------



## wannaprada

iamluthien said:


> Girl your collection is *goals!*
> Where did you find loubies on sale?


Thank you! Both the boutiques and department stores like Saks, NM & Nordstrom have Loubies on sale at least once a year.


----------



## iamluthien

wannaprada said:


> Thank you! Both the boutiques and department stores like Saks, NM & Nordstrom have Loubies on sale at least once a year.


So sad that I don't live in the US!


----------



## Luv n bags

My collection is complete! I have been searching for hot pink patent heels for a long time!


----------



## wannaprada

Got these denim So Kate booties a few weeks ago. They were part of an exclusive collection of Louboutin shoes at Selfridges made from upcycled materials.


----------



## WineLover

My very first CL ! tried on several different styles and selected these beauties, Clare 80mm.


----------



## Materielgrrl

@maggiesze1 inspired me to finally buy a pair of kicks. Thanks to my SA at Nordstrom they arrived today.  I didn't buy white Vieria's because I have one too many white tennis shoes, so I've been waiting for a pattern/color that I love and would wear.  The leopard/jaguar print with the gold did it.  So, I will say they are a much brighter gold than pictured, but I really like them.  I'll be wearing them this summer, can't wait to wear them for the next Bayou Classic in NOLA.


----------



## maggiesze1

Materielgrrl said:


> @maggiesze1 inspired me to finally buy a pair of kicks. Thanks to my SA at Nordstrom they arrived today.  I didn't buy white Vieria's because I have one too many white tennis shoes, so I've been waiting for a pattern/color that I love and would wear.  The leopard/jaguar print with the gold did it.  So, I will say they are a much brighter gold than pictured, but I really like them.  I'll be wearing them this summer, can't wait to wear them for the next Bayou Classic in NOLA.
> View attachment 5072901
> View attachment 5072902
> View attachment 5072904


Congrats!  They look great on you!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

So very happy these rare boots arrived....smashing color and style. Cannot believe these came in my latest signature color!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Finally decided it was worth the investment considering I've managed a few decent outfits in my head and it was the right price and the right discount. The denim is topnotch! It's actually a bit longer than pictured, I'm 5'8 and my calf is easily covered!


----------



## slkh90

CL Louis Junior


----------



## mhoney

scarletforever said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> just received these "madame menodo" babes today. they're so adorable!
> i've been eyeing and stalking them for such a long time since i watched blake lively on them in "A simple favor"
> love them so much that i can't part with them for a second...  but the ugly truth is that i didn't buy them to keep them to begin with...  since they're not my size, but i bought them anyways cuz it was a crazy fantastic deal. i'm planning to resell them and get my own size  however couldn't resist to share some photos here! these are so beautiful that it breaks my heart each time i hold them and makes me wondering why on earth my feet happen to be too small grrrrr
> so much patience to get my hands on these loved ones! hope i'd get to buy my own size soon.



Oh I've been hunting for these! Are you still planning to sell these? Would love to buy!


----------



## mIella

My first pair of new CLs in a long while, couldn’t resist this gorgeous (but ostentatious?) red color!


----------



## mal

mIella said:


> My first pair of new CLs in a long while, couldn’t resist this gorgeous (but ostentatious?) red color!
> 
> View attachment 5242062
> 
> View attachment 5242063
> 
> View attachment 5242064


They’re awesome


----------



## DebbiNC

Christmas came early for me with the arrival of my new "Iriza" 100mm in shiny black patent. Although they are tight, I can tell they are beginning to get more comfortable with each wearing. I'm thrilled!!


----------



## annamoon

They look fab, you must percever with them and it will pay off


----------



## heelsmodels

DebbiNC said:


> Christmas came early for me with the arrival of my new "Iriza" 100mm in shiny black patent. Although they are tight, I can tell they are beginning to get more comfortable with each wearing. I'm thrilled!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260350


They look beautiful and perfect.


----------



## shermes

My latest purchase, online exclusive Suola So Kate 120


----------



## heelsmodels

shermes said:


> My latest purchase, online exclusive Suola So Kate 120
> 
> View attachment 5260860


Simply gorgeous.


----------



## heelsforever

DebbiNC said:


> Christmas came early for me with the arrival of my new "Iriza" 100mm in shiny black patent. Although they are tight, I can tell they are beginning to get more comfortable with each wearing. I'm thrilled!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260350


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lvr4shoes

wannaprada said:


> Managed to score a few goodies during sale including my first CL tall zip up boot. In the past I could never zip them up my legs but since losing a few lbs, I’m now able to wear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956094
> View attachment 4956095
> View attachment 4956096


During what month did the sales happen? Late December or January?


----------



## oliviamiller21

slkh90 said:


> View attachment 5154252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Louis Junior


Love these.


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

shermes said:


> My latest purchase, online exclusive Suola So Kate 120
> 
> View attachment 5260860


Stunning! How is it walking on the crystallized sole?


----------



## shermes

SpiceIsle Gal said:


> Stunning! How is it walking on the crystallized sole?


 
Thank you! It’s fine, the crystals are under the bridge of the heels not under the ball of the feet. If you are a so kate lover I recommend them  here’s a pic for reference


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

shermes said:


> Thank you! It’s fine, the crystals are under the bridge of the heels not under the ball of the feet. If you are a so kate lover I recommend them  here’s a pic for reference


Thanks. And again, those are a stunning pair of So Kates. Wear them in good health.


----------



## wannaprada

lvr4shoes said:


> During what month did the sales happen? Late December or January?


Sale is actually taking place right now. Started a week or so ago.


----------



## ngydnew

my nude patent Highness, wear them out today


----------



## heelsmodels

ngydnew said:


> my nude patent Highness, wear them out today


Gorgeous. Love the color.


----------



## luiza

ngydnew said:


> my nude patent Highness, wear them out today


How was your first wear, not talking about first emotion and wish to wear them all night long?


----------



## USAFPILOT

Lady Peep Strass, so hot!


----------



## heelsmodels

USAFPILOT said:


> Lady Peep Strass, so hot!


Yes... They are really gorgeous.


----------



## lvr4shoes

Purchased my first pair at the Saks after Christmas sale! Usually not a chunky heel girl but I don’t have any “casual” black heels. These are perfect. 

Next on my list are the blanc Galativi’ 100mm


----------



## Miss Dior Cherie

I’ve just rediscovered this forum as I start my CL collection, and so while these are from about a year ago, they are my first ever pair and I just adore them. Very Privé 120mm in the gorgeous red/black gradient! (…I hope I remember how to attach a photo! Lol)


----------



## baghagg

So Eleanor suede booties, color Silex, size 37 (definitely could have used 36.5).


----------



## mzbaglady1

Eloise booties. I'm not sure if I can stand up in them. I snagged them  for a cheap price.


----------



## heelsmodels

mzbaglady1 said:


> Eloise booties. I'm not sure if I can stand up in them. I snagged them  for a cheap price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362170


I think, you can stand up in them, once the heels are 85mm. For the image, I think, I'm correct about the heels' height.


----------



## mzbaglady1

heelsmodels said:


> I think, you can stand up in them, once the heels are 85mm. For the image, I think, I'm correct about the heels' height.


We will see. I definitely don't want to be like this in my house. LOL!!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

mzbaglady1 said:


> We will see. I definitely don't want to be like this in my house. LOL!!!!
> View attachment 5362385


I think 85mm heels aren't higher enough to put you in troubles. If you were saying that you would be trying the same version boots, but with 100mm or 120mm high heels. Then, I could agree with you and with the GIF that you posted. I believe that you'll be amazing wearing them.


----------



## mzbaglady1

heelsmodels said:


> I think 85mm heels aren't higher enough to put you in troubles. If you were saying that you would be trying the same version boots, but with 100mm or 120mm high heels. Then, I could agree with you and with the GIF that you posted. I believe that you'll be amazing wearing them.


Thank you for your advice. I'm standing in the boots which was big on me and I can walk in them.


----------



## heelsmodels

mzbaglady1 said:


> Thank you for your advice. I'm standing in the boots which was big on me and I can walk in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362972
> View attachment 5362975


You're welcome and I'm glad can help you. They look great on you and now you just need to practice walking with them.


----------



## Materielgrrl

So glad I took my sister's call this weekend while she was out shoe shopping with her BFF.  When they showed me these loafer mules, I had to have them.  I don't own a single pair of mules (almost bought the Gucci mules) but the print on these was really whimsical, the heel was decent looking, and they were on sale. Forgot they were on their way to me until the box was plopped at my door today.  Love the dark blue croc print insole and there is a cushion! They look better in jeans, slacks and dresses, and lotion.
Navy Coolito Donna Mule


----------



## The He'e'ler

Building up my Rack , very first CL's for me ..


----------



## JenJBS

The He'e'ler said:


> Building up my Rack , very first CL's for me ..
> View attachment 5377429



They are gorgeous!


----------



## The He'e'ler

JenJBS said:


> They are gorgeous!


Thank you Jen


----------



## OK1980

Love these, but have yet to wear them due to heel height! Keep telling myself I need to wear them around the house, but just haven’t got around to it yet.


----------



## Miarta

Omg!!!  I’m winning today!!!!


----------



## The He'e'ler

Here are two Pictures from my Easter Surprise


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> Here are two Pictures from my Easter Surprise


They are really gorgeous. Thanks for share.


----------



## patentlover

My new Hot Chick's in Psychic, love this color!


----------



## heelsmodels

patentlover said:


> My new Hot Chick's in Psychic, love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405819


They look amazing and beautiful on your feet. It seems, those are 100mm heels. Am I right?


----------



## patentlover

heelsmodels said:


> They look amazing and beautiful on your feet. It seems, those are 100mm heels. Am I right?


Thank you heelsmodels!  Yes these are 100's.


----------



## fashionheelschic

My new O Marylin 100mm heels!


----------



## heelsmodels

fashionheelschic said:


> My new O Marylin 100mm heels!
> 
> View attachment 5408174


Those sandals are classic and beautiful. You always look amazing but I prefer to see you wearing 120mm heels.


----------



## orge_an_21

my new Kate 85


----------



## Miarta

patentlover said:


> My new Hot Chick's in Psychic, love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405819


We are twinning!!!!!!


----------



## patentlover

Miarta said:


> We are twinning!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5414590


They look stunning on you!  Aren't they just the most amazing color!  Almost like a deep red satin but with a patent leather finish!


----------



## Miarta

Ladies, CL is on sale among other designers in NM.


----------



## AnnaBrt

Just bought them for my wedding in September    The photos are ugly, took them in the shop while trying the shoes! They're soooo comfy! Couldn't never imagine


----------



## heelsmodels

AnnaBrt said:


> Just bought them for my wedding in September    The photos are ugly, took them in the shop while trying the shoes! They're soooo comfy! Couldn't never imagine


They are beautiful and they seem to be soft and comfy.
Are those heels 100mm or 85mm?


----------



## AnnaBrt

heelsmodels said:


> They are beautiful and they seem to be soft and comfy.
> Are those heels 100mm or 85mm?


85mm! They're really really soft, I thought I would never buy a décolleté for my wedding (the back of my feet always hurts so much) but hey, those shoes are the most confortable between all the sandals I've tried fron Jimmy choo, Ysl, Aquazzurra and many more


----------



## LaneyLeft

I was scared of ruining the bottoms, but I finally wore them after keeping them in the closet for a year!


----------



## heelsmodels

LaneyLeft said:


> I was scared of ruining the bottoms, but I finally wore them after keeping them in the closet for a year!


They are beautiful and very classic. I think that heels height is very comfy to walk and stay with them for all day.
It seems to be 85mm heels. Am I right?


----------



## LaneyLeft

heelsmodels said:


> They are beautiful and very classic. I think that heels height is very comfy to walk and stay with them for all day.
> It seems to be 85mm heels. Am I right?


Yes, you are right! I'm 5'8", so I don't need to be much taller. Lol!


----------



## victoriacai

Christchrist said:


> Oh that would look nice


Love it!


----------



## The He'e'ler

Charleen in Powder


----------



## The He'e'ler

I'am a Hot Chick Sling .. Alta  we need the Disco Fever back !!!


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> I'am a Hot Chick Sling .. Alta  we need the Disco Fever back !!!
> 
> View attachment 5575402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575403


Simply gorgeous. I really love that color.


----------



## JenJBS

The He'e'ler said:


> I'am a Hot Chick Sling .. Alta  we need the Disco Fever back !!!
> 
> View attachment 5575402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575403



Those are TDF!


----------



## The He'e'ler

heelsmodels said:


> Simply gorgeous. I really love that color.


Ohh yes I love this color too it's almost like a glossy Lipstick


----------



## The He'e'ler

JenJBS said:


> Those are TDF!


and they are comfy too ...


----------



## The He'e'ler

I was trying to capture the color a little bit better can't wait to wear em out the first time


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> Ohh yes I love this color too it's almost like a glossy Lipstick


Indeed. This color looks like a glossy lipstick. I never thought in that way, but now I can see similarities between them.


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> I was trying to capture the color a little bit better can't wait to wear em out the first time
> 
> View attachment 5576970
> View attachment 5576971


The color is beautiful. This photos are more brighter and wonderful.


----------



## nsughtnsugahyde

I love these with my green Chanel. I bought them in blue as well.


----------



## protein_

nsughtnsugahyde said:


> I love these with my green Chanel. I bought them in blue as well.


Love love LOVE those shoes.
... I'd make a green with envy joke, but, they're too beautiful to joke about! 
Do they run TTS compared to other Louboutins?


----------



## boarbb




----------



## boarbb

First time wearing them out today . 100 mm Goldora


----------



## nsughtnsugahyde

protein_ said:


> Love love LOVE those shoes.
> ... I'd make a green with envy joke, but, they're too beautiful to joke about!
> Do they run TTS compared to other Louboutins?



I feel that they run a bit bigger than other sandals. I bought the blue version a half size smaller than these.


----------



## patentlover

My new white patent So Kates!  I love these!


----------



## heelsmodels

patentlover said:


> My new white patent So Kates!  I love these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580915
> View attachment 5580916


They look so gorgeous on your feet. I really enjoy the style of jeans and stilettos high heels pumps.


----------



## patentlover

Thank you heelsmodels!  I have them in black patent but was never able to find them in white patent.  I finally did and love them! They are not the most comfortable heels but one of the nicest looking pair on!


----------



## luiza

Go ahead! Wearing more often, more comfortable will be, forget about pain, this is part of the game for looking good!


----------



## heelsmodels

luiza said:


> Go ahead! Wearing more often, more comfortable will be, forget about pain, this is part of the game for looking good!


You are completely right. Sometimes, to be wonderful, sensual and elegant, you aren't completely confortable. It's kind of a price you have to pay to be sexy.


----------



## heelsmodels

patentlover said:


> Thank you heelsmodels!  I have them in black patent but was never able to find them in white patent.  I finally did and love them! They are not the most comfortable heels but one of the nicest looking pair on!


I really enjoy your high heels that you posted here. You have a great taste to choose them. If you create a thread where you could post your high heels pictures, I definitelly will be one of your followers and fan.


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

I was not a member of tPF when I found these two CLs, but it's never too late (or so I hope) to post about my fabulous finds!

Pigalle Follies 100. Patent, leopard print glitter (THE quintessential leopard heel). Found these on Fashionphile in stinkin' NEW condition! Paid $700-something USD. Found these in March 2020.



Spikaqueen 100 crystal-embellished PVC and iridescent leather pumps. I actually tried these on at my local boutique July 2021; as much as I loved them, I passed. Found them, in new condition, on Fashionphile this past April/May, and just had to grab them! These do not require breaking in...so glad I found these unicorn heels.


Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## The He'e'ler

Found this one .... lucky me !


----------



## mal

boarbb said:


> First time wearing them out today . 100 mm Goldora
> 
> View attachment 5578967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578968


Those are so gorgeously over the top, I absolutely love them. Enjoy!!


----------



## J_L33

blkclk said:


> Cleaning my shoe closet... here are some of my Louboutins...


I had to search for your post, I just LOVE that shoe closet pic! Please post an updated pic!


----------



## The He'e'ler

Could not resist on the So Sab they are the perfect shoes for every day out


----------



## mal

The He'e'ler said:


> Could not resist on the So Sab they are the perfect shoes for every day out
> 
> View attachment 5633503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633504


I was thinking they look so perfect as well! Comfortable?


----------



## The He'e'ler

mal said:


> I was thinking they look so perfect as well! Comfortable?


The toe box is like a new Simple but a little bit wider and they are comfy to walk, already wear em for more than three hours now and still standing ;O)


----------



## DebbiNC

My (new to me) New Very Prive pumps in nappa leather with the iconic red toe!


----------



## luiza

Very nice, enjoy them!


----------



## heelsmodels

DebbiNC said:


> My (new to me) New Very Prive pumps in nappa leather with the iconic red toe!
> 
> View attachment 5643584


You look wonderful, and the high heels are beautiful and very classic.


----------



## Nancy Ma

The He'e'ler said:


> I was trying to capture the color a little bit better can't wait to wear em out the first time
> 
> View attachment 5576970
> View attachment 5576971


I need a pair in this color but i can't make up my mind what style omg stunning!!!


----------



## fashionheelschic

I recently acquired these lovely So Kates!


----------



## heelsmodels

fashionheelschic said:


> I recently acquired these lovely So Kates!
> 
> View attachment 5664251


You look absolutely gorgeous and very sexy.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Thanks


heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous and very sexy.


Thanks!


----------



## AshTx.1

I ended up also having my new bag in the photo haha but here are my very first pair of new to me CLs! They are the most beautiful shoes I have ever seen in person and I cannot wait to wear them!


----------

